# [ASUS] RoG Swift PG278Q Discussion Thread



## NavDigitalStorm

Update:







*ROG SWIFT PG278Q Specifications:*


Display: 27-inch WQHD 2560 × 1440 (16:9)
Narrow 6mm bezel designed for multi-monitor setups
Pixel Pitch: 0.233mm
Brightness: 350cd/m²
Display Colors: 16.7M
Refresh Rate: Over 120 Hz
Response Time: 1ms (GTG)
Connectivity: 1 x DisplayPort 1.2, 2 x USB 3.0 ports
Stand Adjustments: tilt (+20° ~ -5°), swivel (+60° ~ -60°), pivot (90° clockwise), height adjustment (0 ~ 120mm)
VESA-wall mountable (100 × 100mm)
Special ASUS Features: GamePlus and 5-way joystick OSD navigation
Pricing: $799 USD
Availability: Beginning Q2

Quote from JJ at ASUS:
Quote:


> This panel is not targeted at standard entry users targeting sub 300 dollars monitors. As such it does not make for a comparison. With that noted, the feedback that some IPS enthusiasts are not satisfied with panel being TN is a reality of the panel technology and the performance & specifications available for corresponding panels on the market. We pushed to provide the best possible experience possible in developing a panel that did not exist and carefully considered multiple aspects in the design and develop ( many specifically in relation to pc enthusiasts and pc gamers ). Some of these points are that most TN panels are only 6bit color performance or 6bit + frc / dithering. The ROG SWIFT is a native 8 bit panel. While this will not compete with IPS or PLS in regards to there 8bit performance, it still offers a considerably improved experience compared to the majority of current TN panels. This among many other factors shows the commitment to provide a panel that meets the realistic needs and wants of the community while also ensuring the specifications needed for this monitor could be met. Ultimately if a user still wants the absolute best in color fidelity, accuracy and viewing angle they will stay or get a IPS/PLS display but at the disadvantage of not having the performance specifications offered on TN based monitors. This is nature of the panel technology now. With that noted we are excited and committed to continuing to collect feedback from the community and our users and looking to see how we can further bridge the benefits of IPS/PLS and TN panels in a single monitor.
> The monitor comes with a AG Polarizer. it is not a glossy.


----------



## sugarhell

Small bezels? Finally


----------



## Legonut

A vg248qe with G-sync, tiny bezels and a huge pricetag?


----------



## anticommon

Razor thin bezels is where we need to be right now.

4k is where we should be by the end of 2014.

4k surround with razor thin bezels is the dream.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Maybe if I cross all my fingers it'll be decently priced.


----------



## DizZz

I wonder what sets this apart from what's already on the market. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Defoler

I wish for a 4K, thin basel and g-sync.
Oh I'm so preparing myself to be disappointed but I so wish for something like that at the same time. I'm so conflicted...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> I wish for a 4K, thin basel and g-sync.
> Oh I'm so preparing myself to be disappointed but I so wish for something like that at the same time. I'm so conflicted...


ROG 4K Gsync monitor.

Yeah man, I'm also willing to refinance my apartment


----------



## szeged

inc 1920x1080 with a slim bezel, an asus sticker and a $500 price tag.

oh and we cant forget it says "gaming" all over the box and the monitor. add another $500.


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Razor thin bezels is where we need to be right now.
> 
> 4k is where we should be by the end of 2014.
> 
> 4k surround with razor thin bezels is the dream.


Umm, sure.
Assuming you have the funds for at least 3 more 780's.
And then a 12-15K PSU.
Yep, that's where we need to be...
Look, I am all for the advancement of tech, but there isn't any cable company or satellite provider that even offers 4K content. Not to mention any Hollywood entities.
Upscaling is for morons, because it's not made with native content. It's like the useless 240Hz Tv's. Nobody uses it except for sports, and even then you are getting a compromised image.
And while some may scale the game for 4K, they don't scale their textures for it.
It's a market for .001 of consumers this round.
Personally, I like OLED more, because it's not just about PPI, but about image quality.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nixuz

Also, this bezel stuff is annoying.
You can literally remove them, if you have a bit of time and a dremel.
We OC cpus, GPUs, and RAM.
We watercool and build custom cases.
And people are scared of modding a monitor?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Umm, sure.
> Assuming you have the funds for at least 3 more 780's.
> And then a 12-15K PSU.
> Yep, that's where we need to be...
> Look, I am all for the advancement of tech, but there isn't any cable company or satellite provider that even offers 4K content. Not to mention any Hollywood entities.
> Upscaling is for morons, because it's not made with native content. It's like the useless 240Hz Tv's. Nobody uses it except for sports, and even then you are getting a compromised image.
> And while some may scale the game for 4K, they don't scale their textures for it.
> It's a market for .001 of consumers this round.
> Personally, I like OLED more, because it's not just about PPI, but about image quality.
> Just my 2 cents.


We don't need 3 780's necessarily, within a series or two (880, 980) or for AMD 390x/490x gaming at 4k with a single card should not be unheard of. We're nearly there in the horsepower department, we just need more vram to be able to cope with the sheer number of pixels.

As far as 4k goes, there are companies already offering ultra high resolution content to consumers (ie Youtube, and soon netflix). Also, films are already being produced at resolutions over 1080p, and that's exactly what gets sent to the theatres for their releases. If I'm not mistaken most of them are already filmed at 4k/48fps. Burning that to Ultra HD Bluray should be little/no issue.

.001 consumers? I'm not sure what to make of that except to say that whilst 4k may not be huge now, it will be eventually. I'm guessing there will be a very large migration towards 4k (maybe even 8k) by the end of 2015.

As far as OLED goes, yes, it is an absolutely wonderful technology, but it's not without its downfalls. Although I'd very much so welcome it coming to mainstream TV's (to replace LED TV's). Also OLED technology does not conflict with a movement towards 4k, and as far as bezels go would encourage companies to cut down on bezel size.

And thus is my 2 and a half cents.


----------



## fleetfeather

Single 780 Ti pushes 1440p at 60-70fps. Suddenly a single 880 with push 4K at 60fps.

Dat 150% generational performance improvement


----------



## Mygaffer

I don't know what it is about high resolution monitors that gets some people's knickers twisted. At some point we will hit diminishing returns, but we haven't hit that point yet. Also, who cares about "4k content" when you are on a computer?


----------



## Nixuz

Lots of people seem to know exactly what 800 series card will run at acceptable fps...
Never knew there were so many industry insiders.
And "most films" are NOT filmed at 4k 48fps.
That is a flat out lie. Even Bryan Singer isn't filming Days of Futre Past in HFS.
The ONLY movies being offered at even 1080p 48fps are the Hobbit movies, with the Avatar movies to follow.
And there are still a huge amount of people who don't even like 48fps for movies, which is SUBJECTIVE.
and 4k content matter, on PC or not.
You can run games at that res, but the textures and fill rate for 4k are going to be a generation or 2 away.
A 780TI gets 90ish fps on Crysis3 @1080p
bump the res up to 4x that and see what happens....
And even if it were to somehow happen, how much do you think a card with 12-16GB GDDR5 plus new arch is going to cost?
$1000 per card on the LOW end.
And thus, I claim a very low adoption for the next 3-5 years for any attempt at 4K.
And even after that, diminishing returns. Nobody needs retina displays just yet. At least not for movies and games.


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> As far as 4k goes, there are companies already offering ultra high resolution content to consumers (ie Youtube, and soon netflix). Also, films are already being produced at resolutions over 1080p, and that's exactly what gets sent to the theatres for their releases. If I'm not mistaken most of them are already filmed at 4k/48fps. Burning that to Ultra HD Bluray should be little/no issue.00quote]
> 
> Where is this "UltraBluRay" you speak of?
> And if not, who is the heck has a pipe big enough for 4k streaming outside of KC with Google Fibre?
> 
> Messed, do not know how to quote properly


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Lots of people seem to know exactly what 800 series card will run at acceptable fps...
> Never knew there were so many industry insiders.
> And "most films" are NOT filmed at 4k 48fps.
> That is a flat out lie. Even Bryan Singer isn't filming Days of Futre Past in HFS.
> The ONLY movies being offered at even 1080p 48fps are the Hobbit movies, with the Avatar movies to follow.
> And there are still a huge amount of people who don't even like 48fps for movies, which is SUBJECTIVE.
> and 4k content matter, on PC or not.
> You can run games at that res, but the textures and fill rate for 4k are going to be a generation or 2 away.
> A 780TI gets 90ish fps on Crysis3 @1080p
> bump the res up to 4x that and see what happens....
> And even if it were to somehow happen, how much do you think a card with 12-16GB GDDR5 plus new arch is going to cost?
> $1000 per card on the LOW end.
> And thus, I claim a very low adoption for the next 3-5 years for any attempt at 4K.
> And even after that, diminishing returns. Nobody needs retina displays just yet. At least not for movies and games.


You are missing one big point.
Playing on a 4K monitor, will allow you to reduce the AA, or not even use it at all, because of the high pixel density.
A 27" 1440p monitor with 109 ppi is completely out-shined by a 24" 4K monitor (like the new dell one) at 183 ppi. At this density, you will almost not see the need for AA.
This will allow you to easily reach the 60fps area given enough memory on the GPU.
And no, 12-16GB isn't needed. What does needed is better memory bandwide and direct access like the mantle or nvapi.
You can already see some games running with 2xMSAA on a single titan (from the earlier reviews of the 4K) running at 45-50 fps. If you drop the MSAA, you should be able to reach the 60fps today on some games. Don't forget that the current high end generation of cards (780 ti or 290x) is about 20-25% faster then the previous generation (680 or 7970). If you get that same increase next time, you will be able to play a single monitor 4K on one card. Two if you need AA and can't live without it.


----------



## Seallone

2560x1440 @ 120 hz 1ms, gysync G 27" or 30" or 32" Wish
3840X2600 @ 100hz 2ms, gysync 27 or 30 or 32. wish. Otherwise whats the point.

I need an upgrade from my samsung. 27 950. 1080p 120hz. even tho it looks like an IPS, even better than some. does Downsample @ 2560x1600.110hz . 3840x2600. @60hz. Blurry mess tho @ 60 hz

+ i carnt have 24" Im 6 to 8 feet from a monitor.

We shall see next week. ces starts on 7th ?


----------



## zealord

please have higher resolution than 1080p !


----------



## BeyondCryptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> And "most films" are NOT filmed at 4k 48fps.


Most major films are filmed in 4k. 48fps? Probably not.

If they were not filming in 4k, they would slowly watch their footage rot when pixel density goes up in the future.

Back in the film days, it didn't matter what resolution it was filmed at because it was film. Digital, you have to care about it.

Now, in the early 2000s when digital cameras were starting to get pushed, they filmed at 1080p. What were the resolution on TVs way back then again? 480p at most. 720p if you were rich.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

It scares me to think what the price will be and my friend who is a ROG fanatic I know will try to get three


----------



## AnnoyinDemon

is this really news?


----------



## BigMack70

This thing had better not be 1080p


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ROG 4K Gsync monitor.
> 
> Yeah man, I'm also willing to refinance my apartment


4K G-SYNC or bust. ROG knows what we want. Just give it to us already!


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> This thing had better not be 1080p


You bet it will.


----------



## chocolateCookie

expect the premium price tag for the ROG logo


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I'm seriously hoping for this to be the redesign of the 39 inch 4k monitor that we've been hearing forever. I've got a 1440p 120hz monitor already and the only type of upgrade would be going to 32+ and 4K


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Actually, 4K @ 60hz is actually pretty useful. At least for several years until GPU's completely overpower 4K like it has with 1080p. Should your gameplay dip below 60hz, G-sync would be able to save you from stuttering at 30fps.


----------



## TheRoot

5000$


----------



## Shaba

]Probably a TN panel which is









If they show off a 1440p 24" monitor with g-sync i will be impressed but i am not holding my breathe

they already have a 144 hz monitor so i hope that the "ROG" series monitor will at least bring something special to the table that goes beyond just having g-sync


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Razor thin bezels is where we need to be right now.
> 
> 4k is where we should be by the end of 2014.
> 
> 4k surround with razor thin bezels is the dream.


You honestly think with in a year 4K will become that much more affordable ?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> You honestly think with in a year 4K will become that much more affordable ?


Yes and no.

Name brands like Dell, Asus, LG, HP, Samsung, Sony, and a few others probably wont bee all that affordable.

Other brands might be though, and this is strictly speaking about monitors and not regular consumer TV's. If we get something like the Korean 1440p panels going on (which we may or may not depending on production of displays, how reliably they can be made, and where the demand lies) then sure we could see some really affordable 4k 60hz monitors.

TV's on the other hand are a bit different, I could definitely see the likes of Vizio, and some other smaller TV manufacturers come out with 4k TV's which aren't all that much more expensive than their 1080p counterparts (much like the price difference between 720p and 1080p currently) of course this could vary wildly depending on how much weight these companies decide to put behind 4k from the get go, but in all honesty it'd probably be in each of these companies best interests to get some reasonably priced 4k TV's out as soon as possible to catch all the early adopters (and frankly there are QUITE a few people excited for these).


----------



## pcmonky

Take my money!!!

Cant wait for g-sync monitors to come out


----------



## SuprUsrStan

For 4K G-Sync you must Sink-G's into it


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

1440p no aa, no post fx, no motion blur, medium AO etc.... > 1080p ULTRA.....IMHO. Got a dell 4k coming in with 2 780/ti's or 290x's, even with settings dropped enough to peg 60 FPS the visuals will still be off the charts and totally worth it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

I hope it is:

2560x1440 120/144hz
27" va/ips panel
g-sync (with strobe)
3d-vision 2


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Single 780 Ti pushes 1440p at 60-70fps. Suddenly a single 880 with push 4K at 60fps.
> 
> Dat 150% generational performance improvement


Well, I'm assuming most people on OCN will wish to overclock their cards at least somewhat (or just buy a pre-OC'ed card) which can result in a pretty significant performance boost, plus factoring in a nominal ~20% generational improvement, and then the icing on the cake is simply increasing to 4GB of vram with 512bit memory interface at ~7-8ghz should be more than enough to push the pixels required for 4k. Of course games will get harder to fun at ultra and whatnot, but it shouldn't be impossible by any stretch of the imagination.

I'm willing to bet that even if you didn't want to move to the next series of cards, you could get away with 4k with SLI/xfire and these benchmarks more or less support that claim (at stock) running some recent games with ultra settings, although I think at this point these cards are limited by their memory even in xfire/sli.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,23.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Lots of people seem to know exactly what 800 series card will run at acceptable fps...
> Never knew there were so many industry insiders.
> And "most films" are NOT filmed at 4k 48fps.
> That is a flat out lie. Even Bryan Singer isn't filming Days of Futre Past in HFS.
> The ONLY movies being offered at even 1080p 48fps are the Hobbit movies, with the Avatar movies to follow.
> And there are still a huge amount of people who don't even like 48fps for movies, which is SUBJECTIVE.
> and 4k content matter, on PC or not.
> You can run games at that res, but the textures and fill rate for 4k are going to be a generation or 2 away.
> A 780TI gets 90ish fps on Crysis3 @1080p
> bump the res up to 4x that and see what happens....
> And even if it were to somehow happen, how much do you think a card with 12-16GB GDDR5 plus new arch is going to cost?
> $1000 per card on the LOW end.
> And thus, I claim a very low adoption for the next 3-5 years for any attempt at 4K.
> And even after that, diminishing returns. Nobody needs retina displays just yet. At least not for movies and games.


My girlfriend works at the movies and they are in fact 4k. I'm waiting on her to reply to my text to verify.

Like I said, I won't expect 4k performance out of the box until a generation or two away, right now though we can come close especially if you overclock and/or do the whole xfire/sli bit.

As far as 'nobody needs retina displays', that's purely subjective. If I want a 4k display, and I'm willing to pay for it (to an extent) then sure I'll get it. Whether or not it floats your boat doesn't matter to anyone else, just like me wanting one doesn't matter to you. Having the tech industry shift to 4k can't hurt anyone as it just makes companies push for more power which helps all of us. For instance, if AMD and nVidia don't want to compete against each other and lower prices, well, we should at least get their hardware to earn their price tag by being able to play games at 4k/ultra or whatever.

Plus there are a whole bunch of reasons to get a 4k display that aren't just about picture quality. Sometimes its just plain helpful to have that many pixels on one monitor, especially if you need to see a lot of information at once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> As far as 4k goes, there are companies already offering ultra high resolution content to consumers (ie Youtube, and soon netflix). Also, films are already being produced at resolutions over 1080p, and that's exactly what gets sent to the theatres for their releases. If I'm not mistaken most of them are already filmed at 4k/48fps. Burning that to Ultra HD Bluray should be little/no issue.00quote]
> 
> Where is this "UltraBluRay" you speak of?
> And if not, who is the heck has a pipe big enough for 4k streaming outside of KC with Google Fibre?
> 
> Messed, do not know how to quote properly
Click to expand...

Netflix has said (if I remember correctly) that a proper 4k stream should take up about 12-15 Mb of connection. That's a far cry from the 1000 Mb connection from google fiber, and I think many broadband connections will be able to cope. As far as ultra blu ray, well I don't know what it might be called but I do know that they are pretty consistantly advancing the tech in blu ray discs to be able to hold more and more data, and last I heard they could fit around 100GB onto one blu ray disc, which should be more than enough for a 4k film.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeyondCryptic*
> 
> Most major films are filmed in 4k. 48fps? Probably not.
> 
> If they were not filming in 4k, they would slowly watch their footage rot when pixel density goes up in the future.
> 
> Back in the film days, it didn't matter what resolution it was filmed at because it was film. Digital, you have to care about it.
> 
> Now, in the early 2000s when digital cameras were starting to get pushed, they filmed at 1080p. What were the resolution on TVs way back then again? 480p at most. 720p if you were rich.


I agree.

There really isn't any reason to not film in 4k Why not get the best picture quality you can out of your cameras and base footage, and then have some leeway to re-release films at higher resolution when they become more mainstream?


----------



## Jack Mac

1440P 24 inch 120Hz strobed and I'm sold.


----------



## bojinglebells

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Razor thin bezels is where we need to be right now.
> 
> 4k is where we should be by the end of 2014.
> 
> 4k surround with razor thin bezels is the dream.


no no no

low persistence 1440p120 long before 4K


----------



## brandon6199

Although some will disagree,

1440p @ 60 Hz > 1080p @ 120/144 Hz

The difference between 1440p and 1080p in gaming is staggering. I'll never go back to 1080p.









I'm also not incredibly insane super competitive CPL CS:GO player, so I don't absolutely NEED 120 Hz +


----------



## HiTechPixel

I'm guessing either a 1440p monitor with BFI/strobing at 120/144Hz or a 1080p monitor in the same vein as FG2421. Either way, it's nice to see a monitor with truly thin bezels.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Only a week left guys!


----------



## ModeX

What do you get when you add the Republic of Overpriced Gaming Gear and Nvidia? Death, Death of your wallet but death all the same.


----------



## mutantmagnet

You guys on the first 3 pages are over thinking it. Glad to see on page 4 I see more realistic expectations. Their ROG monitors are decently priced hardware that doesn't push boundaries with software to assist how you play.

I expect

TN panel

144hz.

1920x1200

2D Lightboost effect without requiring an Nvidia card.

NO gsync

New FPS enhancements - Copy of BenQ's Audio map hack.

New RTS enhancements - UI transposed to 2nd Screen. Consequence is you get to see more of the field on the main screen or the main screen is magnified but without the drawback of losing as much real estate of the surrounding area.

First ever MOBA/ARTS enhancement - While you hold down a certain button a translucent magnified mini-mmap will be displayed in the center of the screen. This will allow you to have the main screen hovering over the enemy units or allies you want to look at but your character would be off screen while at the same time controlling your character through this magnified mini-map.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutantmagnet*
> 
> You guys on the first 3 pages are over thinking it. Glad to see on page 4 I see more realistic expectations. Their ROG monitors are decently priced hardware that doesn't push boundaries with software to assist how you play.
> 
> I expect
> 
> TN panel
> 
> 144hz.
> 
> *1920x1200*
> 
> 2D Lightboost effect without requiring an Nvidia card.
> 
> *NO gsync
> *
> 
> New FPS enhancements - Copy of BenQ's Audio map hack.
> 
> New RTS enhancements - UI transposed to 2nd Screen. Consequence is you get to see more of the field on the main screen or the main screen is magnified but without the drawback of losing as much real estate of the surrounding area.
> 
> First ever MOBA/ARTS enhancement - While you hold down a certain button a translucent magnified mini-mmap will be displayed in the center of the screen. This will allow you to have the main screen hovering over the enemy units or allies you want to look at but your character would be off screen while at the same time controlling your character through this magnified mini-map.


I would beg to differ. In the video, you already saw G-Sync chip inbeded in the monitor. Thus it should indeed have G-Sync. We've got a 1080p 1440 g-sync version from Asus already, what's the point of a 1200p version? Not just that but 1920x1200 is pretty much a dead relic from the early 2000's. (I had a 1920x1200 24 inch I loved but even now I've moved on to the 16:9 resolution)

It will most likely be a 60+ Hz 1440p in the 27 inch ish size. It'll probably greater than 60 but less than 120hz.

However, we DO know Asus teased a 39 inch 4K at CeBit last year. We'll either see a version of that or this might be that monitor.


----------



## Asus11

I like the ROG branding, but sometimes they just create cheap tacty stuff.

hopefully this isn't one


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Just to reiterate my point. Notice the G-Sync Chip and from the looks of it, it looks like it'll be a relatively large monitor in the 27+ size judging from the screen size to the stand.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

1440p 27'' with gsync, please and thank you


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> 1440p 27'' with gsync, please and thank you


That would be a much welcomed addition. A 1440p panel with good color reproduction and GSYNC would be amazing.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> 1440p 27'' with gsync, please and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a much welcomed addition. A 1440p panel with good color reproduction and GSYNC would be amazing.
Click to expand...

To be honest, I am not even arguing for it to be IPS, that would be icing on the cake for me. Although I am unaware of 1440p TN panels.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutantmagnet*
> 
> 2D Lightboost effect without requiring an Nvidia card.


This is already possible... on like every lightboost ready monitor...


----------



## Gallien

bezeless 4K 32" with Gsync, write out the check yourself, dont care.


----------



## Z Overlord

I don't care for resolutions above 1080p at the moment, because 120Hz/144Hz is so much more important to gaming that high resolutions will ever be. That and strobe lighting or G Sync are also much more impacting on a gaming that resolution.


----------



## ozlay

i would guess 1440p if its 27inch with gsync 120hz it would be worth getting with those specs if it was 27inch at 1080p the pixel density would be terrible and would be worthless even if it was 240hz


----------



## Clovertail100

I just want a curved 7680x1440 super-widescreen panel. Shouldn't be hard right now.


----------



## surfbumb

probably a 1080p gsync variant of the vg248qe...with rog marketing...for $399


----------



## duox

I will stick with the BenQ 144hz I just got. I imagine it will be years before a flicker free models released with gsync.


----------



## fleetfeather

Gsync max framerate is 177fps (177hz effective refresh is the max that displayport can sustain)


----------



## mutantmagnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I would beg to differ. In the video, you already saw G-Sync chip inbeded in the monitor. Thus it should indeed have G-Sync. We've got a 1080p 1440 g-sync version from Asus already, what's the point of a 1200p version? Not just that but 1920x1200 is pretty much a dead relic from the early 2000's. (I had a 1920x1200 24 inch I loved but even now I've moved on to the 16:9 resolution)
> 
> It will most likely be a 60+ Hz 1440p in the 27 inch ish size. It'll probably greater than 60 but less than 120hz.
> 
> However, we DO know Asus teased a 39 inch 4K at CeBit last year. We'll either see a version of that or this might be that monitor.


It didn't register in my mind what that flashing green chip could be. My initial assumption is that they would want to avoid using gsync to keep the cost from exceeding whatever they think is the willingness to buy point that their previous ROG monitors met.

They will still prioritize fps over resolution which is why I hedged and said they'll push for 1920x1200 instead of going 1440p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> This is already possible... on like every lightboost ready monitor...


My previous understanding was that you still needed an Nvidia card to initialize the process before switching to an AMD card. I didn't know that Vega or Toasty already worked around that requirement.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> I don't care for resolutions above 1080p at the moment, because 120Hz/144Hz is so much more important to gaming that high resolutions will ever be. That and strobe lighting or G Sync are also much more impacting on a gaming that resolution.


With G-Sync, I think that eliminates the need to run at those refresh rates to get the smoothness you are looking for. I am basing this purely off the demos we have all seen, and not on actual experience. Maybe you are not referring to the smooth factor and maybe input latency or something else entirely.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> I don't care for resolutions above 1080p at the moment, because 120Hz/144Hz is so much more important to gaming that high resolutions will ever be. That and strobe lighting or G Sync are also much more impacting on a gaming that resolution.


In your opinion it is, in mine it's resolution! 1080 looks like crap no matter how good the monitor is. 1080 at high refresh is already a highly available product, they need to add a product to the market for those wanting higher resolutions now.


----------



## tx-jose

1440P 120hz. ...

4K is pointless I'm sorry but that's just to much of a resolution for hardware right now. And no game is made for 4K. ..they run at the rez but they aren't made for ut. I don't like the price tag on the current monitos either. 4K +ROG = huge price tag


----------



## DoomDash

I don't see what the big deal is about 4K on such small screens anyway. 1440P seems awesome, and like other people said just get the hz up and call it a day.


----------



## MerkageTurk

me want


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't see what the big deal is about 4K on such small screens anyway. 1440P seems awesome, and like other people said just get the hz up and call it a day.


pixel density basically the reason why 1080p looks like crap on a 60inch tv compared to a 1080p on a 17inch screen but 1440p on a 27inch is good enough 1080p just isnt enough for gaming at 27inch and above where as 4k i believe is better in 40inch


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> inc 1920x1080 with a slim bezel, an asus sticker and a $500 price tag.
> 
> oh and we cant forget it says "gaming" all over the box and the monitor. add another $500.


/Thread

If Asus makes it, people will buy it, no matter if it's garbage or not


----------



## flyingsaucers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> I just want a curved 7680x1440 super-widescreen panel. Shouldn't be hard right now.


Idk why we don't have these. Price tag be damned, they would sell.


----------



## CaliLife17

If G-sync is what they say it is, and a person owns a Nvidia GPU that supports g-sync, wouldn't the need for 60hz+ monitor be pointless? Now if you don't own a g-sync GPU then i could understand the 60hz+ refresh rate.

I just think that you would want G-Sync OR 60hz+ on a monitor. I see why they include both for marketing purposes so they can charge more. But one doesn't improve the other.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well it looks like my *Official Debezelled Monitor Club* is about to become redundant LOL

Im soo torn between setups at the moment. I love 4k and im only playing at 30hz and I know the new 2014 4k gear at 60hz will be whacked! But super slim bezels with 120hz+ is what we surround/eyefinity gamers have been demanding for years! And that false advertising of the ASUS MX279H was an insult to surround/eyfinity gamers. I think AOC even made a variant of it.









*If I were designing pure gaming monitors this is what I would make.*

*39" 4K 60hz* - with HDMI 2.0, TB2 and DP1.3 inputs. 120hz would be nice but try and obtain that with current gpus.
*42" 3840 x 1440p* with HDMI 2.0 and DP1.3 inputs. For gamers wanting bezelless widescreen.
*27" 1440p OLED 120hz* with HDMI 2.0 and DP1.3 inputs. ultra slim bezels and thickness.
*24" 1080p CURVED OLED 120hz* with HDMI 2.0 and DP1.3 inputs. 3 foot radius curved screen with ultra slim bezels and thickness.
*24" 1080p OLED 120hz* with HDMI 2.0 and DP1.3 inputs.Flat screen with ultra slim bezels and thickness.

Tell me you would not sell bucket loads of them! This line up would cater for all the different gamers. 3 curved monitors in eyefinity would look mad! or even a setup of curved, flat, curved!!

How much would these beauty's cost?? God knows but i would sell them cheap to everyone on OCN!!!


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well it looks like my *Official Debezelled Monitor Club* is about to become redundant LOL
> 
> Im soo torn between setups at the moment. I love 4k and im only playing at 30hz and I know the new 2014 4k gear at 60hz will be whacked! But super slim bezels with 120hz+ is what we surround/eyefinity gamers have been demanding for years! And that false advertising of the ASUS MX279H was an insult to surround/eyfinity gamers. I think AOC even made a variant of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If I were designing pure gaming monitors this is what I would make.*
> 
> *39" 4K 60hz* - with HDMI 2.0, TB2 and DP1.3 inputs. 120hz would be nice but try and obtain that with current gpus.
> *42" 3840 x 1440p* with HDMI 2.0 and DP1.3 inputs. For gamers wanting bezelless widescreen.
> *27" 1440p OLED 120hz* with HDMI 2.0 and DP1.3 inputs. ultra slim bezels and thickness.
> *24" 1080p CURVED OLED 120hz* with HDMI 2.0 and DP1.3 inputs. 3 foot radius curved screen with ultra slim bezels and thickness.
> *24" 1080p OLED 120hz* with HDMI 2.0 and DP1.3 inputs.Flat screen with ultra slim bezels and thickness.
> 
> Tell me you would not sell bucket loads of them! This line up would cater for all the different gamers. 3 curved monitors in eyefinity would look mad! or even a setup of curved, flat, curved!!
> 
> How much would these beauty's cost?? God knows but i would sell them cheap to everyone on OCN!!!


with hdim 2 and DP1.3 all 1080p monitors can get an 240hz input question is what is OLEDs capable refreshrate ? must be high cause i heard they can have a *0.1ms* so haveing a high Hz rate would not be a problem

edit: oh never mind they can theoretical have a ms of 0.01 and a 100,000 Hz. what has happen with this technology?


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Razor thin bezels is where we need to be right now.
> 
> 4k is where we should be by the end of 2014.
> 
> 4k surround with razor thin bezels is the dream.


Have fun finding GPUs to run that.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Have fun finding GPUs to run that.


Who even says you are maxing out the settings anyways. Loads of visual settings are literally garbage. A single 780 should be enough for 4K


----------



## HYPERDRIVE

OLED? WHERE ARE YOUUUUU!!!

Jesus how long till we can move on with superior technology, OLED will or should eliminate all the short coming that LCD had for ages, and still does, thats why we need all this G-sync bullcrap to fix its ancient shortcoming.


----------



## MaxFTW

Ill probably buy it coz why not

I always fall for the "Gaming" specific things from reputable companies :3


----------



## Doomtomb

I actually want something larger than 27" but 1440p would be fine. I know that's not gonna happen though


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I would beg to differ. In the video, you already saw G-Sync chip inbeded in the monitor. Thus it should indeed have G-Sync. We've got a 1080p 1440 g-sync version from Asus already, what's the point of a 1200p version? Not just that but 1920x1200 is pretty much a dead relic from the early 2000's. (I had a 1920x1200 24 inch I loved but even now I've moved on to the 16:9 resolution)
> 
> It will most likely be a 60+ Hz 1440p in the 27 inch ish size. It'll probably greater than 60 but less than 120hz.
> 
> However, we DO know Asus teased a 39 inch 4K at CeBit last year. We'll either see a version of that or this might be that monitor.


I think you might be on to something here: That screen looks almost identical based off of memory to the 39" 4k they showed off based off the bezels.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I actually want something larger than 27" but 1440p would be fine. I know that's not gonna happen though


There is the new dell monitor coming soon!

http://www.techspot.com/news/54911-dell-readying-34-inch-219-display-with-3440-x-1440-resolution.html

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/dell_working_on_219_cinema_display_with_3440x1440_resolution.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/195414/dell-prepares-21-9-cinema-display-with-3440x1440-resolution.html


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

I don't even what the fuss is about 4k. Are there even any games that have textures for this? You will be upscaling what is already there, which will look good, but not utilize the full extent of your monitor. Cable providers will take a long time to catch up to this, as 4k streaming will use a huge amount of bandwidth. We are talking 30-50 gb's of data just for a half hour show. Idk, I just don't think it's worth it yet.


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> There is the new dell monitor coming soon!
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/news/54911-dell-readying-34-inch-219-display-with-3440-x-1440-resolution.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/dell_working_on_219_cinema_display_with_3440x1440_resolution.html
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/195414/dell-prepares-21-9-cinema-display-with-3440x1440-resolution.html


LG is releasing a 3440 x 1440 as well as an Ultra Wide 4k display. Maxwell, 8 core Intel CPU's, Ultra Wide 4k displays UWQHD displays, 2014 is going to be a great year!


----------



## pdxlanguy

BenQ FTW. Asus sucks.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> I don't even what the fuss is about 4k. Are there even any games that have textures for this? You will be upscaling what is already there, which will look good, but not utilize the full extent of your monitor. Cable providers will take a long time to catch up to this, as 4k streaming will use a huge amount of bandwidth. We are talking 30-50 gb's of data just for a half hour show. Idk, I just don't think it's worth it yet.


The fuss is being able to have the same ppi but use a screen that is much larger. I for one am excited to be able to have a 39 inch option shortly but still maintain the ppi needed to look good.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> I don't even what the fuss is about 4k. Are there even any games that have textures for this? You will be upscaling what is already there, which will look good, but not utilize the full extent of your monitor. Cable providers will take a long time to catch up to this, as 4k streaming will use a huge amount of bandwidth. We are talking 30-50 gb's of data just for a half hour show. Idk, I just don't think it's worth it yet.


Nope of course not. Let the first adopters lower the price and ready up the cable comapnies. In like 5 years ill be at 4k


----------



## rcfc89

1080p.....................No thanks Jeff


----------



## PolyMorphist

I hate how everyone is so excited about this product when it's probably the most generic piece of 'gaming' oriented hardware one can buy. Let me guess: 144hz, 1ms response time, endorsed by 1337n0sc0p3Xx.

Unless they can introduce something original and worthwhile, then you all are being blinded by brand names and marketing tactics. Just because it has the RoG sticker, doesn't make it a better product.


----------



## badtaylorx

id like to see a 24inch 144mhz 1440p

that would be cool


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I hate how everyone is so excited about this product when it's probably the most generic piece of 'gaming' oriented hardware one can buy. Let me guess: 144hz, 1ms response time, endorsed by 1337n0sc0p3Xx.
> 
> Unless they can introduce something original and worthwhile, then you all are being blinded by brand names and marketing tactics. Just because it has the RoG sticker, doesn't make it a better product.


the new monitor have for sure a g-sync module.

and...

_It's one of the most common requests for a new product that we get. It's been in development longer than any other ROG product, it features two new game changing techs that will blow your mind._

from here: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42030-ROG-CES-2014-TEASER-You-Won-t-Believe-Your-Eyes...&country=&status=


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I hate how everyone is so excited about this product when it's probably the most generic piece of 'gaming' oriented hardware one can buy. Let me guess: 144hz, 1ms response time, endorsed by 1337n0sc0p3Xx.
> 
> Unless they can introduce something original and worthwhile, then you all are being blinded by brand names and marketing tactics. Just because it has the RoG sticker, doesn't make it a better product.


Probably cause it's believed to have g-sync and that is enough to get some people interested in a product they know little about atm?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> Probably cause it's believed to have g-sync and that is enough to get some people interested in a product they know little about atm?


Well, if they come out with a 4K 60hz G-Sync monitor, whatever the panel type @ $1,500 or less, I know I'll bite. A lot of people are just waiting for a 4K 60hz gamer oriented monitor and G-Sync is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Well, if they come out with a 4K 60hz G-Sync monitor, whatever the panel type @ $1,500 or less, I know I'll bite. A lot of people are just waiting for a 4K 60hz gamer oriented monitor and G-Sync is just the icing on the cake.


I don't expect to see them dip below $3,000 for a while. Then again, they might surprise us at CES!


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Well, if they come out with a 4K 60hz G-Sync monitor, whatever the panel type @ $1,500 or less, I know I'll bite. A lot of people are just waiting for a 4K 60hz gamer oriented monitor and G-Sync is just the icing on the cake.


I'd be happy if it was just a 2560x1440 VA panel with 120~144Hz, G-Sync, and a good back-light arrangement.


----------



## vs17e

I feel like all of you guys are just setting yourselves up for disappointment.


----------



## SammichThyme

Would sell kidney for surround 4k IPS 27" with razor thin bezels and G-Sync but there's absolutely no possibility of that happening.

Probably a 144Hz TN 27" 1080p monitor all dressed up with ROG colors and overpriced to hell and back. No way they made a new panel for this.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

How upset would you guys be if its just the 144Hz model with Gsync preinstalled with a new design?


----------



## JYJelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> How upset would you guys be if its just the 144Hz model with Gsync preinstalled with a new design?


I'd say that is the most likely outcome and I would not be surprised at all. If they somehow do 1440p, 120hz, IPS its a pretty much instant buy for me.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I don't expect to see them dip below $3,000 for a while. Then again, they might surprise us at CES!


You say that but Dell already announced a sub $1,000 4k monitor and others are already down in the 1000's range. The $3,000 monitor you're referring to is a 10 bit professional monitor....


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Well, if they come out with a 4K 60hz G-Sync monitor, whatever the panel type @ $1,500 or less, I know I'll bite. A lot of people are just waiting for a 4K 60hz gamer oriented monitor and G-Sync is just the icing on the cake.


60Hz is not enough for first person shooters


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JYJelly*
> 
> I'd say that is the most likely outcome and I would not be surprised at all. If they somehow do 1440p, 120hz, IPS its a pretty much instant buy for me.


Ohh I'd rage.









Damn you Asus for pulling on my heartstrings


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> 60Hz is not enough for first person shooters


Yes and maybe no. I'm thinking G-Sync @ 60 fps or even less would be sufficient for the vast majority of people. I've actually got a 120hz 1440p monitor and I can say I see no difference between 120hz and 96hz and very little difference bewteen 96hz and 60hz.

What the jump from 60hz to 120hz did away was the stuttering and jittery scrolling that V-Sync gives you but without the input lag.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fleetfeather

Erm... If a monitor has the Gsync scaler in it, it should be capable of 177hz sustained. Not sure why people are still requesting 120hz or 144 hz gsync monitors


----------



## Pr0xy

Unless this is a 120hz IPS panel, it's going to be a waste of money.

imo of course...

but seriously, TN panels suck.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Erm... If a monitor has the Gsync scaler in it, it should be capable of 177hz sustained. Not sure why people are still requesting 120hz or 144 hz gsync monitors


Doesn't matter if the G-Sync component can do 177hz if the monitor is limited to 60.


----------



## wendigo4700

Now let's see if it can beat the champion of gaming monitors at the moment......*Eizo foris fg2421*

It puts all the crappy TN 120 / 144Hz down.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

It would be awesome if it was a 1440p over 60hz monitor, but I have a feeling it is just 1080p with G Sync, I don't really see it not having G Sync, and I don't see it being over 1080p considering that no 1080p G Sync monitors have even been released yet. So yeah, prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## Redeemer

Maxwell and Pirate Islands flagships should be able to handle 4k, 290x and 780TI manages anywhere between 20-35 fps at this time.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Doesn't matter if the G-Sync component can do 177hz if the monitor is limited to 60.


That doesn't make sense, the static refresh rate scaler has been replaced by the Gsync component. Refresh rate is determined via gpu horsepower and displayport max bandwidth (which equates to 177hz)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

My guess it is just another 120/140hz 1080P TN Panel, but with a thin bezel and G-Sync.

My hope is that it is a VA Panel with G-Sync, 120/140Hz, etc.

My dream is that it is a 1440P 120Hz VA or IGZO with G-Sync.

Though the unashamed realist in me knows it is the first, and it is just Asus price gouging with their ROG line on their standard gaming display, just with added G-Sync.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SammichThyme*
> 
> Would sell kidney for surround 4k IPS 27" with razor thin bezels and G-Sync but there's absolutely no possibility of that happening.
> 
> Probably a 144Hz TN 27" 1080p monitor all dressed up with ROG colors and overpriced to hell and back. No way they made a new panel for this.


In about a month buy dells 27" 4K for under $1,000 and add the G-Sync yourself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Now let's see if it can beat the champion of gaming monitors at the moment......*Eizo foris fg2421*
> 
> It puts all the crappy TN 120 / 144Hz down.


Yea, I was about to pull the trigger on this the other day. Then my wife convinced me to upgrade the living room audio and video to a 60" and Pioneer speakers......now I don't feel like spending more money.


----------



## Puck

Don't think a lot of us are quite ready for 4K, but I'd love a relatively affordable 27" 2560x1440(/1600) @ 120hz to replace my 1440p 60hz koren 27" IPS.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> Don't think a lot of us are quite ready for 4K, but I'd love a relatively affordable 27" 2560x1440(/1600) @ 120hz to replace my 1440p 60hz koren 27" IPS.


There already is an affordable way, Buy a custom PCB for your Korean IPS display that allows up to 120HZ signal, costs like 200 bucks, BAm problem solved.


----------



## Roaches

Wouldn't be surprised if this new ROG monitor happens to be a 1440p or 4k G-sync monitor...I'd be amazed if it did happens to be 4K at a good price point.


----------



## 6steven9

Meh doesn't matter what it is, it's going to be overpriced........


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That doesn't make sense, the static refresh rate scaler has been replaced by the Gsync component. Refresh rate is determined via gpu horsepower and displayport max bandwidth (which equates to 177hz)


This.

G-Sync monitors should not be labeled with a refresh rate, since G-sync is by definition a VARIABLE refreshrate solution. Any *PANEL* within a g-sync monitor should be capable of at least 144hz since that is the specification from Nvidia for the G-Sync technology.


----------



## uaedroid

Is this a PB278Q with G-Sync?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> This.
> 
> G-Sync monitors should not be labeled with a refresh rate, since G-sync is by definition a VARIABLE refreshrate solution. Any *PANEL* within a g-sync monitor should be capable of at least 144hz since that is the specification from Nvidia for the G-Sync technology.










Please this is just wrong. If the panel cant do120hz then a module cant change that. Gsync is just the opposite of vsync.You let your gpu to control draw calls of the monitor


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please this is just wrong. If the panel cant do120hz then a module cant change that. Gsync is just the opposite of vsync.You let your gpu to control draw calls of the monitor


can you explain in detail why some panels can't do 120hz?

edit: AFAIK, 60hz refresh is the result of max responsiveness without the ability to strobe. On panels that strobing is present, 120hz is usually achievable as long as the strobe is quick enough. It would legitimately be a waste for any manufacturer to produce a Gsync monitor without the ability to flick pixels on-and-off allowing >60hz

edit2: essentially what was said below lol


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please this is just wrong. If the panel cant do120hz then a module cant change that. Gsync is just the opposite of vsync.You let your gpu to control draw calls of the monitor


I didnt say that shoving a g-sync module in a crappy panel would give it 120 HZ. I said that a G-Sync monitor SHOULD NOT have a panel that is not 144hz capable.

What I am saying is that the G-sync modules supports variable refresh from 30-144hz, it would be stupid to bundle it with a "60hz" capable PANEL, and I do not believe the manufacturers will do so.

Edit: I'm clearly talking about the 1080p arena here.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> can you explain in detail why some panels can't do 120hz?


The response time of the actual pixels used in the display. "Low quality" pixels have a slower response time.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> I didnt say that shoving a g-sync module in a crappy panel would give it 120 HZ. I said that a G-Sync monitor SHOULD NOT have a panel that is not 144hz capable.
> 
> What I am saying is that the G-sync modules supports variable refresh from 30-144hz, it would be stupid to bundle it with a "60hz" capable PANEL, and I do not believe the manufacturers will do so.
> 
> Edit: I'm clearly talking about the 1080p arena here.


Would not a 4K monitor be alright only pushing 60hz or 96hz? Why 144hz? The vast majority of people are going to be struggling to get to that 96hz or even 60 at 4K on max settings now or even the next couple years. I don't see why it'd be "stupid" to bundle it with a 60hz panel. A GTX 780 Ti can only do 30 ish fps on a 4K monitor.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Would not a 4K monitor be alright only pushing 60hz or 96hz? Why 144hz? The vast majority of people are going to be struggling to get to that 96hz or even 60 at 4K on max settings now or even the next couple years. I don't see why it'd be "stupid" to bundle it with a 60hz panel. A GTX 780 Ti can only do 30 ish fps on a 4K monitor.


60Hz just isn't enough trust me. There is a reason why still to this day allot of competitive fps players use old CRT's that can get 160Hz with no LCD motion blur (this is not something G Sync can solve) and super low input response. You guys value high resolutions way too much. Do you know all current 4k monitors have severe motion blur that makes gaming pretty awful on them? Just go look at Vega's reviews for them (he is a mod here at OCN).


----------



## JassimH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> id like to see a 24inch 144mhz 1440p
> 
> that would be cool


I'm barely getting 160fps in most games with my SLI titans at 1440p maxed, how on earth am I supposed to get 100mhz+


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> 60Hz just isn't enough trust me. There is a reason why still to this day allot of competitive fps players use old CRT's that can get 160Hz with no LCD motion blur (this is not something G Sync can solve) and super low input response. You guys value high resolutions way too much. Do you know all current 4k monitors have severe motion blur that makes gaming pretty awful on them? Just go look at Vega's reviews for them (he is a mod here at OCN).


I have been playing BF3 on an old Samsung 204b monitor which is a TN panel at I believe 60hz and I have no idea why you guys seem to be so negative on that, I see no motion blur and impressively enough I don't see tearing either. I can move the mouse around in circles and jerk react without seeing any blurring either. It could very well just be my eyes but I have had no experiences that would suggest my monitor would cause my gaming to be bad.

I also have played many games down to 30 frames per second or less and it really didn't bother me, if I can play like that, I see no issues at all playing at 4k with what you call bad monitor reviews/complaints. You seem to think only FPS players buy monitors and that everyone's eyes are the same.

The three biggest complaints I have in monitors are black levels, backlight bleeding, and dull colors. Those are the things l will be looking for in my next monitor and TN is terrible at all three.


----------



## QSS-5

@benben84 you might be using v sync in your games, but when it comes to 120/144hz it is just something you need to experience. it is truly hard to go back or enjoy 60hz but the same goes with higher resolution, 1440p looks amazing and so does everything higher and when you can get both of it is like a wet dream.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I have been playing BF3 on an old Samsung 204b monitor which is a TN panel at I believe *60hz* and I have no idea why you guys seem to be so negative on that, *I see no motion blur and impressively enough I don't see tearing either.* I can move the mouse around in circles and jerk react without seeing any blurring either. It could very well just be my eyes but I have had no experiences that would suggest my monitor would cause my gaming to be bad.
> 
> I also have played many games down to *30 frames per second or less* and it really didn't bother me, if I can play like that, I see no issues at all playing at 4k with what you call bad monitor reviews/complaints. You seem to think only FPS players buy monitors and that everyone's eyes are the same.
> 
> The three biggest complaints I have in monitors are black levels, backlight bleeding, and dull colors. Those are the things l will be looking for in my next monitor and TN is terrible at all three.


I'm sorry, but this is complete and utter garbage, or you're just blind. I can easily see motion blur on my lightboost enabled TN, and I can see tearing too. However, it's bearable on a 120Hz strobed monitor, I have no idea how you claim to be unable to see such blatant visual imperfections on an inferior *60Hz* monitor.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I have been playing BF3 on an old Samsung 204b monitor which is a TN panel at I believe 60hz and I have no idea why you guys seem to be so negative on that, I see no motion blur and impressively enough I don't see tearing either. I can move the mouse around in circles and jerk react without seeing any blurring either. It could very well just be my eyes but I have had no experiences that would suggest my monitor would cause my gaming to be bad.
> 
> I also have played many games down to 30 frames per second or less and it really didn't bother me, if I can play like that, I see no issues at all playing at 4k with what you call bad monitor reviews/complaints. You seem to think only FPS players buy monitors and that everyone's eyes are the same.
> 
> The three biggest complaints I have in monitors are black levels, backlight bleeding, and dull colors. Those are the things l will be looking for in my next monitor and TN is terrible at all three.


BF3 isn't a competitive game though, a competitive game is about premade teams who preplanned a 6v6 match against another premade team in CS or TF2 or Quake (+mods) or UT2004. Not drop in and leave whenever pubs with tons of players. That or 1v1 duels in Quake III (or mods for it).

Note that a game not being a competitive friendly game doesn't mean it's bad, and competitive doesn't necessarily mean better or more "real gamer" or whatever that notion is people through around. It just means it was scheduled by two organized teams who have been practicing and coordination for some time now, kinda like a small time baseball league that you were in as a kid or whatnot.


----------



## SomeDooD

Probably some OP garbage.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Yes and maybe no. I'm thinking G-Sync @ 60 fps or even less would be sufficient for the vast majority of people. I've actually got a 120hz 1440p monitor and I can say I see no difference between 120hz and 96hz and very little difference bewteen 96hz and 60hz.
> 
> What the jump from 60hz to 120hz did away was the stuttering and jittery scrolling that V-Sync gives you but without the input lag.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Have you tried a 120hz TN panel before or just your overclocked Korean? Because the difference is clearly there on a TN panel. I've got my Qnix set to 96hz because between 120 and 96hz it's a bit hard to tell the difference. Once I put up my samsung 120hz monitor, I can clearly see the difference. It's night and day. Not sure why, I guess it's just the tech in TN vs PLS/IPS but it's a lot smoother on TN. More blurring on PLS etc. Most games I don't really care for having an absurd refresh rate/ high fps but some shooters like CS:GO, there is a clear difference. Still getting accustomed to playing it on my Korean.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is complete and utter garbage, or you're just blind. I can easily see motion blur on my lightboost enabled TN, and I can see tearing too. However, it's bearable on a 120Hz strobed monitor, I have no idea how you claim to be unable to see such blatant visual imperfections on an inferior *60Hz* monitor.


Just goes to show how people have different eyes and notice different things. I've also played on 144hz monitor and could honestly not tell the difference enough to care.

I read all kinds of monitor reviews showing ghosting and blurring but cannot notice it in real world myself. I have seen tearing really bad in games on my old Asus 27 inch but have not seen it on this one for some reason. Not having AA distracts me much more than any blurring or ghosting. Same goes for blacks that are not black on dark games or cutscenes.

Regardless, I barely play any FPS game anymore, I prefer single player games in campaign where I can delve into the story and take my time exploring the artwork and environment created for me. I don't need to explore Skyrim at 144hz. Having high resolution along with vivid color and deep blacks is much more fitted for my type of gaming.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Just goes to show how people have different eyes and notice different things. I've also played on 144hz monitor and could honestly not tell the difference enough to care.
> 
> I read all kinds of monitor reviews showing ghosting and blurring but cannot notice it in real world myself. I have seen tearing really bad in games on my old Asus 27 inch but have not seen it on this one for some reason. Not having AA distracts me much more than any blurring or ghosting. Same goes for blacks that are not black on dark games or cutscenes.
> 
> Regardless, I barely play any FPS game anymore, I prefer single player games in campaign where I can delve into the story and take my time exploring the artwork and environment created for me. I don't need to explore Skyrim at 144hz. Having high resolution along with vivid color and deep blacks is much more fitted for my type of gaming.


Alright, makes sense. However, there's no comparison in FPS games, which I play a lot of. If you want a better monitor for non-FPS games, then that's great. Different monitors for different people. I would have preferred a CRT if I could find a good one.


----------



## vs17e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> I don't need to explore Skyrim at 144hz.


But when you do with a strobed 120hz monitor and the fps is locked with no dips, its like...smooth butter being lathered on my eyes. I certainly don't need it but I know I want it. Really badly.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Alright, makes sense. However, there's no comparison in FPS games, which I play a lot of. If you want a better monitor for non-FPS games, then that's great. Different monitors for different people. I would have preferred a CRT if I could find a good one.


I prefer high resolution 60 hz to low resolution 120+ Hz even in FPS games. I really think it's all preference. Very few people - if any - are so skilled that a few ms difference in input latency can affect their performance in game.

Like you say - different monitors for different people









I'm actually getting really tired of the stereotype that "gaming monitor" = "low resolution high refresh rate monitor".


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I don't expect to see them dip below $3,000 for a while. Then again, they might surprise us at CES!


Dell P2815Q. 4K. 28". Under $1000. I say no more...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Dell P2815Q. 4K. 28". Under $1000. I say no more...


----------



## flyingsaucers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Just goes to show how people have different eyes and notice different things. I've also played on 144hz monitor and could honestly not tell the difference enough to care.
> 
> I read all kinds of monitor reviews showing ghosting and blurring but cannot notice it in real world myself. I have seen tearing really bad in games on my old Asus 27 inch but have not seen it on this one for some reason. Not having AA distracts me much more than any blurring or ghosting. Same goes for blacks that are not black on dark games or cutscenes.
> 
> Regardless, I barely play any FPS game anymore, I prefer single player games in campaign where I can delve into the story and take my time exploring the artwork and environment created for me. I don't need to explore Skyrim at 144hz. Having high resolution along with vivid color and deep blacks is much more fitted for my type of gaming.


What it "goes to show" is that some people don't have a good eye for visual fidelity. In the same way some people are tone deaf, there are those who cannot pick up on visual imperfections because they just don't know what to look for.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*


http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/19/campaigns/p2815q-coming-soon-page

Quoted from their site: "Priced at under $1000"


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JassimH*
> 
> I'm barely getting 160fps in most games with my SLI titans at 1440p maxed, how on earth am I supposed to get 100mhz+


Monitors like those are what we need really. 4k is still to hard and expensive to push for most people but better refresh rate on monitors is attainable. Specially considering upcoming Maxwell where you could get a 800$ setup for gpus and get over 144 fps in about all games. If gsync is also put into plays you could get high quality image and lower fps for simple player game and get crisp and sharp smooth gameplay for multiplayer games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JassimH*
> 
> I'm barely getting 160fps in most games with my SLI titans at 1440p maxed, how on earth am I supposed to get 100mhz+


It's already announced, I don't know why should we dream... 28 inch 4k monitor under 1k from dell is coming in 2014.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

OoOOoOo

I never knew. Looking pretty sweet. Probably $999 though


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/19/campaigns/p2815q-coming-soon-page
> 
> Quoted from their site: "Priced at under $1000"


nice find!!!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Have you tried a 120hz TN panel before or just your overclocked Korean? Because the difference is clearly there on a TN panel. I've got my Qnix set to 96hz because between 120 and 96hz it's a bit hard to tell the difference. Once I put up my samsung 120hz monitor, I can clearly see the difference. It's night and day. Not sure why, I guess it's just the tech in TN vs PLS/IPS but it's a lot smoother on TN. More blurring on PLS etc. Most games I don't really care for having an absurd refresh rate/ high fps but some shooters like CS:GO, there is a clear difference. Still getting accustomed to playing it on my Korean.


You're right I'm using an overclocked korean monitor. I can see the difference but IMO, I'd take a 39 inch monitor at 4K that has the same PPI as my current 27 inch 1440p monitor AND over 100% more area in screen size. I can't help but keep on feeling that my 27 inch is getting too small for my needs. I'd gladly take a good 60hz or 96hz 39 inch 4K over a 144hz 27 inch monitor.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Oh for sure. I'm just saying that 120hz on one panel type =/= another. I thought it would be the same, but visually, there is a difference. Not complaining though, I love my real estate and the pixel density is so much better. I don't want to say that 1440p is all I need cause I bet once I touch a 4k monitor, 1440p will look old. But im more then happy right now. Working in CAD, video editing, gaming, etc its all excellent.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Oh for sure. I'm just saying that 120hz on one panel type =/= another. I thought it would be the same, but visually, there is a difference. Not complaining though, I love my real estate and the pixel density is so much better. I don't want to say that 1440p is all I need cause I bet once I touch a 4k monitor, 1440p will look old. But im more then happy right now. Working in CAD, video editing, gaming, etc its all excellent.


Yeah, once I used ASUS's 4k Monitor, 1440p felt bland.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> I didnt say that shoving a g-sync module in a crappy panel would give it 120 HZ. I said that a G-Sync monitor SHOULD NOT have a panel that is not 144hz capable.
> 
> What I am saying is that the G-sync modules supports variable refresh from 30-144hz, it would be stupid to bundle it with a "60hz" capable PANEL, and I do not believe the manufacturers will do so.
> 
> Edit: I'm clearly talking about the 1080p arena here.


I think they'll definitly going to make 60 Hz gsync IPS monitors because people will buy them. Some people only want to use IPS monitors and going beyond 60Hz on an IPS panel would only make it more expensive (= too expensive). So I think it's very logical that they'll make 60Hz IPS 1080p, 1440p monitors.

edit: saw your edit too late, nvm

Some options for this ROG monitor:
120-144Hz 27" TN 1080p gsync monitor (probably going te be something like this)
60Hz 27" IPS 1440p (gsync) monitor (this would make some people very happy I think)


----------



## PolyMorphist

Is upgrading from a dinky laptop 1366x768 screen to a 4K monitor overkill?


----------



## TiezZ BE

Nope, only if you're connecting it to that laptop


----------



## axiumone

If this turns out to be a va panel that rivals the Eizo at under $400, I'm in for 3 at launch.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> If this turns out to be a va panel that rivals the Eizo at under $400, I'm in for 3 at launch.


Where did you read that?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Alright, makes sense. However, there's no comparison in FPS games, which I play a lot of. If you want a better monitor for non-FPS games, then that's great. Different monitors for different people. I would have preferred a CRT if I could find a good one.


You should try playing Skyrim in 3D Vision mode (which happens to require a 120hz TN panel, unfortunately.) It may be the most immersive gaming experience I've ever had.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Doesn't matter if the G-Sync component can do 177hz if the monitor is limited to 60.


g-sync replaces the original monitors controller, the controller is what limits the hz


----------



## Serephucus

No, that's not the case. The monitor's "standard" refresh rate simply becomes it's new maximum. The controller can go as fast as it likes, it's limited by the panel.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Where did you read that?


Im sorry, didnt mean to get your hopes up. I was just dreaming out loud.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> g-sync replaces the original monitors controller, the controller is what limits the hz


Okay so you might be able to overclock the panel and push 80hz. It's still not the same as doing all 177hz on any panel or even 144hz.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Not buying if it's 16:9. Will only buy 16:10.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Not buying if it's 16:9. Will only buy 16:10.


Lol


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Not buying if it's 16:9. Will only buy 16:10.


16:10 is awful, it burns my eyes to look at so little vertical space. I will only buy if it's 16:11


----------



## Awsan

This will have gimmick OSD/Software with G-Sync(Only thing worth it) at low latency and high refresh rate (120Hz-144Hz) and 100% it will be 16:9 because its directed at ROG people "Gamers" and will have a decent color reproduction and for the resolution its hard to guess ad we already have 4K and no gaming monitors @1440p while 1080p is the most common res for now


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 16:10 is awful, it burns my eyes to look at so little vertical space. I will only buy if it's 16:11


Who needs widescreen anyway. True computer purists use 4:3.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Yeah, once I used ASUS's 4k Monitor, 1440p felt bland.


And to think there are those who still use 1080p. No way I could ever go back to 1080p. Might as well downgrade to console.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> And to think there are those who still use 1080p. No way I could ever go back to 1080p. Might as well downgrade to console.


I feel the same way, except with Hz. There is no way I'll be able to switch to a 60Hz monitor after using 120Hz strobed. 1x 1080P monitor and a 1600x900 monitor provides plenty of multitasking space for me. But monitor preference is all about opinion, I might pick up a Qnix for web browsing and SP games like Skryim.


----------



## szeged

" under $1000"

inc $999.99


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Theoretically, it'd be possible to implement 120hz strobing on ANY monitor that can do 60hz right? If that's the case, it wouldn't take much to produce a light boosted 4K 120hz monitor...

Welp I just durped.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

No, seriously, guys. If it's 16:9, FUHGETTAHBOUTIT!!


----------



## Jack Mac

Why? Widescreen is nice, and you're really not missing out on much by going from 16:10 to 16:9. 16:10 is a dying standard and 16:9 is here to stay.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

3 Days until CES guys!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> 3 Days until CES guys!


Well....

Here is hoping it is something remarkable, and not just another run of the mill display with G-Sync added.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Well....
> 
> Here is hoping it is something remarkable, and not just another run of the mill display with G-Sync added.


I'm hoping to see some quality 4k displays in the $1,000 range. I'll be there and hope to see some great stuff!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I'm hoping to see some quality 4k displays in the $1,000 range. I'll be there and hope to see some great stuff!


I won't be the one to complain about 4K and all, but....

I think the real sweet spot right now is a 1440P display, that isn't TN, and has a native 120Hz or 144Hz.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I won't be the one to complain about 4K and all, but....
> 
> I think the real sweet spot right now is a 1440P display, that isn't TN, and has a native 120Hz or 144Hz.


True, this ASUS PB 27" IPS 1440p I use is pretty darn good.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> 3 Days until CES guys!


CES HYPE!! SwiftRage BloodTrail


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> CES HYPE!! SwiftRage BloodTrail


Ill be there in 2 days!


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Ill be there in 2 days!


Show us some high res photos when you do ^^


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Show us some high res photos when you do ^^


I'll be sure to take some pics and get an interview on video for you guys!


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Lots of people seem to know exactly what 800 series card will run at acceptable fps...
> Never knew there were so many industry insiders.
> And "most films" are NOT filmed at 4k 48fps.
> That is a flat out lie. Even Bryan Singer isn't filming Days of Futre Past in HFS.
> The ONLY movies being offered at even 1080p 48fps are the Hobbit movies, with the Avatar movies to follow.
> And there are still a huge amount of people who don't even like 48fps for movies, which is SUBJECTIVE.
> and 4k content matter, on PC or not.
> You can run games at that res, but the textures and fill rate for 4k are going to be a generation or 2 away.
> A 780TI gets 90ish fps on Crysis3 @1080p
> bump the res up to 4x that and see what happens....
> And even if it were to somehow happen, how much do you think a card with 12-16GB GDDR5 plus new arch is going to cost?
> $1000 per card on the LOW end.
> And thus, I claim a very low adoption for the next 3-5 years for any attempt at 4K.
> And even after that, diminishing returns. Nobody needs retina displays just yet. At least not for movies and games.
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing one big point.
> Playing on a 4K monitor, will allow you to reduce the AA, or not even use it at all, because of the high pixel density.
> A 27" 1440p monitor with 109 ppi is completely out-shined by a 24" 4K monitor (like the new dell one) at 183 ppi. At this density, you will almost not see the need for AA.
> This will allow you to easily reach the 60fps area given enough memory on the GPU.
> And no, 12-16GB isn't needed. What does needed is better memory bandwide and direct access like the mantle or nvapi.
> You can already see some games running with 2xMSAA on a single titan (from the earlier reviews of the 4K) running at 45-50 fps. If you drop the MSAA, you should be able to reach the 60fps today on some games. Don't forget that the current high end generation of cards (780 ti or 290x) is about 20-25% faster then the previous generation (680 or 7970). If you get that same increase next time, you will be able to play a single monitor 4K on one card. Two if you need AA and can't live without it.
Click to expand...

AA has less of an impact on performance then resolution. Try gaming at 1024x768 and then 1920x1200 and see what the sudden shift if fps is like. Try gaming at 1024x768 with 16x AA and the 1920x1200 with 4x AA and see what performs worse.

People need to stop talking about average frame rates. That is what the argument still stands the 4K resolutions are still grossly out of reach for gaming performance unless you spend over a grand on GPUs. Not a single GPU will handle 4K content while pushing 60 fps (lows). Sure, it might average to a playable frame rate, but you still require a ******ed about of GPU power to be able to handle that resolution on high demanding.


----------



## Seallone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> AA has less of an impact on performance then resolution. Try gaming at 1024x768 and then 1920x1200 and see what the sudden shift if fps is like. Try gaming at 1024x768 with 16x AA and the 1920x1200 with 4x AA and see what performs worse.
> 
> People need to stop talking about average frame rates. That is what the argument still stands the 4K resolutions are still grossly out of reach for gaming performance unless you spend over a grand on GPUs. Not a single GPU will handle 4K content while pushing 60 fps (lows). Sure, it might average to a playable frame rate, but you still require a ******ed about of GPU power to be able to handle that resolution on high demanding.


What you saying is 1440p 1ms gysync. Ips Or close. monitor.







27"+ or maybe 4k 100hz :~)32+ hope im correct.







Thats a gaming montor.







nvidia go home.Ive had a 27 ips(close best on TN) 120hz monitor for 1.5 years now. 2ms, Hope to see 1ms 1440 100hz


















Its got to be good Right, Locking in The Gpu maker. ?


----------



## BigMack70

Any news from CES yet on this?


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Any news from CES yet on this?


http://press.asus.com/events/


----------



## Panzerfury

120Hz, 1440p, G-sync. Yes please


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Anyone want a VG248QE?


----------



## SDMODNoob

starting price $799? geezus lol


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Any news from CES yet on this?


http://www.anandtech.com/show/7639/asus-ces-2014-press-event-live-blog


----------



## oblivious45cs

Sold! Was going to venture into 4K this year, but i will GLADLY take a 2560x1440 Gsync 120HZ panel over 4K, especially at that price.


----------



## Oopsypoopsy

3 Please


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Perhaps the perfect monitor for gamers. My god I'm impressed!


----------



## xSociety

YES!!!!!























Definitely sticking with Nvidia after this announcement!


----------



## BigMack70

Not 4k









pass for me

Really nice upgrade for 1080p users though.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

IPS? TN? VA?


----------



## Andrea deluxe




----------



## xSneak

It's going to suck if it's a tn panel. The different corners of the screen will discolor due to the off angle viewing.


----------



## Waro

At first I was impressed, but it seems to be a TN-Panel.


----------



## turkmenbashi

Thank god Asus. I'm saving money for this starting now. Finally, I need this.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> At first I was impressed, but it seems to be a TN-Panel.


If true..... ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

no TN panel is worth $800 in 2014


----------



## benben84

This is actually what I had expected it to be. Now, let's get some specs on the panel, if it's VA, this might be my upgrade instead of 4K. At least that way I could get by with a single 780 Ti for another two years or more.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> If true..... ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> no TN panel is worth $800 in 2014


1 ms Grey-to-Grey, nothing has been said about viewing angles, colours and contrasts ... well if it would have VA like the Eizo I would buy it instantly!


----------



## QSS-5




----------



## zealord

hmm I am interested in this, but when it's 799$ in the US it is like 699€ or even more in Europe. That is so much money.

I would pay 799$(€) for a IPS panel, but not for a TN panel


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Ugh I'm so torn by this announcement. I've got a Catleap 27 inch 1440p monitor that I can hit 120hz with but it doesn't have G-Sync. I was leaning towards going up to a 32inch 4K monitor but now I'm like









Why isn't this a 4K G-Sync monitor


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

1440 IPS to 1440 TN......


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> 1 ms Grey-to-Grey, nothing has been said about viewing angles, colours and contrasts ... well if it would have VA like the Eizo I would buy it instantly!


Yeah VA is just fine but I don't know why anyone would spend over $100-130 on a TN panel right now.

I used a 28" TN panel for a few years back from 2006-2011. TN is not technology suitable to sizes that large; you cannot avoid significant color shift no matter what you do.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Ugh I'm so torn by this announcement. I've got a Catleap 27 inch 1440p monitor that I can hit 120hz with but it doesn't have G-Sync. I was leaning towards going up to a 32inch 4K monitor but now I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't this a 4K G-Sync monitor


They will most likely be annoucing the 39 inch 4K monitor too, we'll see what is in store for specs on that.


----------



## turkmenbashi

TN panels need to be calibrated. They can look pretty good, it isn't the picture of IPS...or others. That's not the point, need the 120Hz! need her for speed man!

thin bezel!

Too expensive...need it anyways!

I've been drinking!

been smoking.....Washington State!..YAY


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> They will most likely be annoucing the 39 inch 4K monitor too, we'll see what is in store for specs on that.


I would absolutely love that 39 inch 4K monitor they teased last Computex. It's almost a given that it'll be 60hz but here's the real question. What's the chance they don't put G-Sync into it?


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

You can bet your bottom dollar somebody, probably Asus, is gonna release a 4k g-sync monitor some time soon


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Actually, doesn't the G-Sync allow for 4K 60hz WITHOUT MST? I mean, you connect via a single display port and if the controller can do 120hz @ 1440p then it should be able to do 4K @ 60hz. This might be the way we're going to get our first 4K 60hz monitor w/o MST.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Reasonably priced 4K monitors are popping up left and right at this year's CES. On the heels of Philips and Lenovo, Asus has added yet another specimen to the mix: the ROG Swift PB287Q, which has a 28" panel size, a $799 price tag, and Nvidia G-Sync support.
> 
> The PB287Q has the same 3840x2160 resolution as the Lenovo and Philips solutions. Asus' spec sheet quotes a 350 cd/m² luminosity, a 1-ms gray-to-gray response time, and a refresh rate "over 120 Hz." Going by the response time and the refresh rate alone, I'd say this monitor is based on TN panel technology, much like Philips' UltraClear 288P6. That's a tad disappointing. Then again, Asus already makes a 4K display with an IPS panel-and it costs three grand.
> 
> Panel specs aside, the ROG Swift PB287Q has a narrow, 6-mm bezel "designed for multi-monitor setups," built-in 2W stereo speakers, a two-port USB 3.0 hub, and a trifecta of display inputs: DisplayPort 1.2, HDMI, and MHL. The default stand can swivel, tilt, pivot, and adjust the monitor's height, and if that's not enough for you, VESA mounting holes are included. Finally, Asus provides a five-way joystick for OSD navigation, and it loads up the interface with some gamer-friendly goodness known as GamePlus. Here's the company's spiel for that feature:
> 
> GamePlus is an OSD overlay that enables crosshair and timer functions to be displayed on the monitor. Gamers can select from four different crosshair types to suit the gaming environment, while the timer function allows players to track elapsed time in real-time strategy games. These tools allow gamers to practice and improve their gaming skills.
> Sounds nifty. And again, the PB287Q has G-Sync support; so, when paired with a compatible GeForce graphics card, it will adjust its refresh rate on the fly to match the GPU's frame rate, yielding smooth animation sans ugly screen-tearing artifacts.


----------



## xoleras

Oh baby. I want one.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

I think anyone thats had a 1440 IPS will be severly dissappointed with TN, G-sync be damned....


----------



## thebski

Will definitely be picking up one of these to try out. It has all the features I've been waiting for rolled into one package.


----------



## QSS-5

step towards the right direction, technically the first consumer grade 1440p factory 120hz+ monitor. it would probably be 150$ less without G-sync, cant wait for this tech to become more common, 1080p is getting old. all those who are ranting about oh why not 4k, there where 4k monitor announced on CES, mainly 30hz, you all need to wait for hdmi and DP 1.3 before we can see 60hz+


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> 1 ms Grey-to-Grey, nothing has been said about viewing angles, colours and contrasts ... well if it would have VA like the Eizo I would buy it instantly!


VA panels are overrated, even in the high end. You cant overcome issues of the panel technology itself, no matter how much you handpick or calibrated them.


----------



## turkmenbashi

I don't understand the hate on TN panel. It is what it is, sure the colors look like they have been through the washing machine....some of them like they have been in there forever. They just need a little love. and they can be made to be ok. I feel u all on price though. Asus has you cornered and they know it. I don't know too many others going to release OG monitors like that.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Wait what I thought this was the 1440p version.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Well, as soon as I get my hands on one i'll compare it to the IPS PB 27" model and let you guys know!


----------



## turkmenbashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> VA panels are overrated, even in the high end. You cant overcome issues of the panels, no matter how much you handpick or calibrated them.


I admit I'm not the foremost expert on different panel types. I would be interested in hearing your input on the subject.


----------



## dabocx

Pretty sure its a typo and its 1440p


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Wait what I thought this was the 1440p version.


Me too, I think there might be an error.


----------



## dean_8486

Wow


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Wait, so there releasing a 1440 panel AND a 4k panel?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

It's 1440p and i think its best to post in the thread I made a while back, that way we don't have two separate threads.


----------



## rcfc89

Yes finally have a reason to upgrade my PB278Q.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/ASUS-Announces-ROG-SWIFT-PG278Q-1440p-G-SYNC-gaming-monitor


----------



## Andrea deluxe

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-rog-pg278q-nvidia-g-sync-monitor,25597.html


----------



## Daious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Wait what I thought this was the 1440p version.


same.

It is not even IPS


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Wait, so there releasing a 1440 panel AND a 4k panel?


Yeah I'm confused. I'm betting this is really just an error and it's the 1440p one


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

This one seems to have a different model number than the 1440 version on the title though?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Well I'll be....The other 1440p monitor is a P*G*287Q 

This one in the article is a P*B*287Q 4K which is apparently different? Can't be TWO typos right?


----------



## sherlock

I think you are talking about this:



It is PG278Q and it is a 120hz 1440p monitor.


----------



## xoleras

edit: dp


----------



## Jack Mac

Boo! Talk about boring, bring on the 120Hz *strobed* 1440p/4k and then I'll be interested.


----------



## xSociety

I couldn't care less if this is a TN panel, I NEED 120Hz and 1440p is something I've always wanted to have but I've never wanted to buy an "overclocked" 1440p monitor.

As soon as I can order this baby I will!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Haha the original link to the story was pulled.

http://techreport.com/news/25857/asus-4k-monitor-has-799-price-tag-g-sync-support

"Page not found anymore"

EDIT: it's back....Wha?


----------



## LordOfTots

I would say take my money, but I have no money







really want to try vsync for myself!


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> I think anyone thats had a 1440 IPS will be severly dissappointed with TN, G-sync be damned....


yeah since when has "gaming" and "IPS" been in the same sentence in marketing? most mainstream gamers will not know what the difference between TN and IPS if you ask them they are more concerned about high dynamic contrasts. hope IGZO and other colour accurate panels will become cheap and available in 120hz but for the time beeing ill have to enjoy TN


----------



## surfbumb

hmmmm...only time will tell...obviously it is a tn panel with the 1ms response time, but the price is kind of high personally...especially when dell announced their 4k 28" under $1000.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Hahaha that's why the story went down
Quote:


> Correction: This news post originally described the ROG Swift PB287Q as a 4K monitor. That was incorrect. The display actually has a 2560x1440 resolution.


----------



## Fniz92

Sweet baby jesus, take my goddamn money !


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Haha the original link to the story was pulled.
> 
> http://techreport.com/news/25857/asus-4k-monitor-has-799-price-tag-g-sync-support
> 
> "Page not found anymore"
> 
> EDIT: it's back....Wha?


They fixed their error.
Quote:


> The PB287Q has a 2560x1440 resolution. Asus' spec sheet quotes a 350 cd/m² luminosity, a 1-ms gray-to-gray response time, and a refresh rate "over 120 Hz." Going by the response time and the refresh rate alone, I'd say this monitor is based on TN panel technology.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Well, as soon as I get my hands on one i'll compare it to the IPS PB 27" model and let you guys know!


Please do!


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> 1440P 120hz. ...


Sweet baby jess I was right!! I knew it!! Don't care it's $800.....much want!!


----------



## Tobiman

Would be nice, if there was a non g-sync alternative available for around $600.


----------



## Booty Warrior

$800 for a TN panel? No ty.


----------



## dabocx

Judging by most Asus pricing street price should be a little lower after a few weeks. Maybe 650-700 on a good day.

Ive never used a Asus TN panel are they really that bad?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabocx*
> 
> Judging by most Asus pricing street price should be a little lower after a few weeks. Maybe 650-700 on a good day.
> 
> Ive never used a Asus TN panel are they really that bad?


Any TN panel is bad. Doubly so for that much money and at that size. There is literally nothing you can do to avoid seeing color shift on a TN panel that is 28" large.

(yes, I know some people don't care about nasty color shifting inherent in TN panels; those people are obviously the target market)


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Would be nice, if there was a non g-sync alternative available for around $600.


I'm willing to bet that they wouldn't be able to do that because they'd be tough to find a controller that will be able to push 120hz @ 1440p. The main reason why they're able to do the 1440p monitor @ 120hz is because of the G-Sync module.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

its a VA panel IMHO


----------



## atomicmew

So disappointing. If only the original article were true.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> its a VA panel IMHO


It's a VA panel _in your opinion_?

What?


----------



## rcfc89

That's a bummer its a TN Panel. Not sure my eye's could go back to that garbage. I think its a little to late on 1440p 120hz since we are now getting 4k 60hz panels. Might as well wait for a 4k g-sync display.


----------



## Qu1ckset




----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicmew*
> 
> So disappointing. If only the original article were true.


I'm crushed by the fact that not only is not a 4K panel with G-Sync but the press event is over and there wasn't even any mention of the 39 inch 4k monitor they teased back in September.


----------



## xentrox

Buying the moment this hits the stores.

I wanted to get a Tempest Overlord, thank god I waited.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> $800 for a TN panel? No ty.


I missed that part. No thanks jeff.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkmenbashi*
> 
> I admit I'm not the foremost expert on different panel types. I would be interested in hearing your input on the subject.


Тo make it simple, even decent mainstream IPS panel will look better then mid end VA.....

VA panels are known to have superior blacks/contrast on paper, but in reality thats not the case.

Its like those PSU ratings, 700W for 30$, but its peak measurement not constant. For example, what use of high contrast, if there is no detail in the blacks? you cant see the grey tones, there is color shifting, and so on. And you get results like this..



Pay atention to the vest, and the cracks in the rocks in the bacground...there is no details, only black so for movies you will see only figures in the dark parts, no details what so ever, which is super mega giga annoying.



Look at her hair on the right corner, no details like i said, and obvious over-saturation - loss of detail.



Again, missing details.....


----------



## zalbard

Combination of 1440p *and* 120Hz *and* G-Sync is still better for gaming than anything else out there.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Combination of 1440p *and* 120Hz *and* G-Sync is still better for gaming than anything else out there.


If it's not strobed then it's definitely not better for gaming than say my strobed 120Hz TN or an old CRT.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> It's a VA panel _in your opinion_?
> 
> What?


because it is not written anywhere that 'a ips or tn or va

it is a 120hz monitor with no 3d vision...

if it was a tn would be 144hz 3d vision

form me it's a VA panel.


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

I'm not an expert on display panels, but if we're really dealing with a TN panel here, that's rather disappointing for a premium product. Else, I'd strongly consider buying one... planning to go for a 1440p + G-Sync monitor when they start coming out.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hm, interesting. You guys realize this will be the first official greater than 60 Hz greater than 1080P LCD monitor? 120 Hz + G-Sync at 1440P sounds intriguing, but still a TN panel.


----------



## mdrejhon

Based on the information given already (1ms), I'd bet this monitor includes strobing/LightBoost (currently called ULMB aka Ultra Low Motion Blur in the G-SYNC upgrade kits that several people received, and easily activated by a monitor button).

Most 1ms panels include some form of a strobe backlight.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Based on the information given already (1ms), I'd bet this monitor includes strobing/LightBoost (currently called ULMB aka Ultra Low Motion Blur in the G-SYNC upgrade kits that several people received, and easily activated by a monitor button).
> 
> Most 1ms panels include some form of a strobe backlight.


for you it can be a va/ips panel?


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Combination of 1440p *and* 120Hz *and* G-Sync is still better for gaming than anything else out there.


Agreed but the colors on a TN are meh......I'm glad they are finally releasing it. Not much motivation behind it when 95% of PC gamers don't have the gpu power to run such a display properly. And when I say "properly" I mean without cranking all the visual setting down to pull off 1440p at over 100fps. BF4 is the first game to really push my gpu's because of the scaling option. 1440p Ultra 175% scaling is an absolutely breathtaking gaming experience. So excited to upgrade to 4k when more display's come out.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Combination of 1440p *and* 120Hz *and* G-Sync is still better for gaming than anything else out there.


I'll keep the beautiful colors of my 1440p IPS without color shifting, thank you very much. Don't need a placebo effect monitor for my FPS gaming.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Тo make it simple, even decent mainstream IPS panel will look better then mid end VA.....


Agreed, but those panels won't pass the TestUFO Panning Map Test
Try it on any IPS and most VA panels -- you won't be able to read the street name labels.

Only strobe-backlights (including LightBoost, GSYNC's ULMB, Turbo240, BENQ Blur Reduction) successfully pass this test.
60Hz = baseline
120Hz = 50% less motion blur
strobed = 80-95%+ less motion blur

This is important for people who adore CRT motion clarity, fast panning/strafing/turning with zero motion blur.

I'm betting this monitor that ASUS announced, includes a strobe backlight.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> If it's not strobed then it's definitely not better for gaming than say my strobed 120Hz TN or an old CRT.


I have a lightboost monitor but correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the strobbing only effective when you can maintain 120fps?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Based on the information given already (1ms), I'd bet this monitor includes strobing/LightBoost (currently called ULMB aka Ultra Low Motion Blur in the G-SYNC upgrade kits that several people received, and easily activated by a monitor button).
> 
> Most 1ms panels include some form of a strobe backlight.


Awesome, thanks for the insight. Shame this monitor costs way more than I'd be willing to pay, but it is great that we're finally seeing higher resolution 120Hz (possibly strobed) monitors.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Тo make it simple, even decent mainstream IPS panel will look better then mid end VA.....
> 
> VA panels are known to have superior blacks/contrast on paper, but in reality thats not the case.
> 
> Its like those PSU ratings, 700W for 30$, but its peak measurement not constant. For example, what use of high contrast, if there is no detail in the blacks? you cant see the grey tones, there is color shifting, and so on. And you get results like this..
> 
> 
> 
> Pay atention to the vest, and the cracks in the rocks in the bacground...there is no details, only black so for movies you will see only figures in the dark parts, no details what so ever, which is super mega giga annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at her hair on the right corner, no details like i said, and obvious over-saturation - loss of detail.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, missing details.....


This, this and this....The qnix qx2710 pls has this problem too with its "deeper blacks". I despised and sold it....


----------



## MxPhenom 216

TN or IPS. Better be IPS, if its TN, that price is awful!


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'll keep the beautiful colors of my 1440p IPS without color shifting, thank you very much. Don't need a placebo effect monitor for my FPS gaming.


120Hz a placebo?









I guess you need to be good at twitch shooting and doing things at a fast rate to notice.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

If this is TN, GET THE TEMPEST! I've had one.....


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> 120Hz a placebo?


120 Hz does nothing for anyone's performance in a game (unless you are one of the people who gets motion sickness without 120 Hz).

It's all a placebo effect.

I've used 120 Hz screens. They're nice. Much nicer than 60 Hz. But the color shift/junk viewing angles from being TN is just god awful and I can't stand it - gaming or otherwise.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> for you it can be a va/ips panel?


I don't think so, I've never heard of a 1440p TN panel.
I'm pretty darn certain it's probably TN, due to the 1ms quotation.

*HOWEVER........*

A refresh cycle at 120Hz = 1/120 = 8.3 milliseconds. With a strobe backlight, you can bypass the vast majority of GtG under certain conditions. 1ms effective measured persistence an IPS/VA is actually theoretically possible with the following:

(1) Backlight strobes of 1ms each, on clean, fully refreshed frames.
(2) Aggressive pixel driving techniques to hide the remaining 7ms in total darkness. Basically, squeeze the remaining pixel transition (GtG from one color to another) completely into the 7ms dark period between backlight strobes.
(Example: high speed video of LightBoost)

As long as you can squeeze the GtG into total darkness (backlight off), the GtG can be messy (unseen to human eyes) for a whole 7ms. What's matter is the LCD is done refreshing and clean, during the final 1ms, during the backlight strobe. You see, mathematically, backlight strobes can be shorter than GtG. Motion clarity becomes dictated by the length of backlight strobe (persistence).

Remnants of transitions need to remain well under 5% (e.g. less than 5% crosstalk between refreshes) in order for the motion clarity effect (of typical game material) to be clearly dominant. On several good TN panel, some transitions are so complete that transition inaccuracy by next refresh is below human vision noise floor (e.g. like the difference greyscale level 254 versus greyscale level 255). At this point, GtG totally, completely ceases to be the limiting factor in LCD motion clarity, and the length/brightness of the strobe becomes the motion clarity limiting factor.

VA just barely reached this stage (EIZO's FG2421, especially when warmed up), but I'm not sure if IPS has reached this stage yet.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

My bet is it's probably an IPS monitor. check out their existing P*B*278Q monitor. I bet you they literally slapped in a G-Sync module and OC'd it to 120hz and called it a P*G*278Q

https://www.asus.com/us/Monitors_Projectors/PB278Q#specifications

If that's the case, then it may be an IPS monitor.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I have a lightboost monitor but correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the strobbing only effective when you can maintain 120fps?


Yes, unless you've set strobing to 100 or 110Hz. I play BF3/4 at 100Hz strobed because getting 120 consistently is quite difficult, almost exponentially more difficult than getting an almost steady 100FPS.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Agreed, but those panels won't pass the TestUFO Panning Map Test
> Try it on any IPS and most VA panels -- you won't be able to read the street name labels.
> 
> Only strobe-backlights (including LightBoost, GSYNC's ULMB, Turbo240, BENQ Blur Reduction) successfully pass this test.
> 60Hz = baseline
> 120Hz = 50% less motion blur
> strobed = 80-95%+ less motion blur
> 
> This is important for people who adore CRT motion clarity, fast panning/strafing/turning with zero motion blur.
> 
> I'm betting this monitor that ASUS announced, includes a strobe backlight.


But we are talking generally here, not only for gaming monitors, i was responding to the user who wanted to know why IPS own VA









Here is another example btw,



Look at the the sides of the picture, the rocks....no details in the blacks = useless.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> My bet is it's probably an IPS monitor. check out their existing P*B*278Q monitor. I bet you they literally slapped in a G-Sync module and OC'd it to 120hz and called it a P*G*278Q
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Monitors_Projectors/PB278Q#specifications
> 
> If that's the case, then it may be an IPS monitor.


Really hope you are right. This is a very nice deal if you are.


----------



## mutantmagnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dabocx*
> 
> Judging by most Asus pricing street price should be a little lower after a few weeks. Maybe 650-700 on a good day.
> 
> Ive never used a Asus TN panel are they really that bad?


If you care about color reproduction they are bad. But if you haven't sit in front of an IPS/VA/OLED panel before you won't know what you are missing. It just becomes apparent once you do sit in front of one.

Other than that Asus makes really good TN panels and they along with Benq make the best 120+ hz TN displays.

$800 is too much for my tastes but noone until now made a TN panel with a resolution above 1080p so there is value in this display especially since it has some very thin bezels and a fully modifiable VESA stand. Add in the premium for having the first iteration of gsync the price is reasonable if it is within your budget.


----------



## xSociety

Some people need to learn how to sit in front of their monitor when gaming.


----------



## Pheesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 120 Hz does nothing for anyone's performance in a game (unless you are one of the people who gets motion sickness without 120 Hz).
> 
> It's all a placebo effect.
> 
> I've used 120 Hz screens. They're nice. Much nicer than 60 Hz. But the color shift/junk viewing angles from being TN is just god awful and I can't stand it - gaming or otherwise.


You really look silly trying to insist that 120hz is all placebo effect. You're not the target market and you personally do not benefit from it for your use cases. Leave it at that.

Lots of FPS gamers see performance benefits from playing with higher refresh rates with the FPS to make use of it.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Some people need to learn how to sit in front of their monitor when gaming.


At 28" it doesn't matter - noticeable color shift is unavoidable

At 24" you can already see it at the corners of your screen in particular but you can ignore it without much trouble. Not true at 28".


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Really hope you are right. This is a very nice deal if you are.


I am more pessimistic, but I am hoping he's right too.

1ms on an IPS panel is extremely hard; but it's not impossible if you bypass the GtG in total darkness via a strobe backlight.

1ms persistence on a 120Hz refresh cycle (1/120sec is 8.3ms) = means ~1ms strobe + ~7ms total darkness. As long as you fit GtG into that hidden 7ms, it's a done deal.

But I'm not 100% sure. Even with a strobe backlight, a 1ms IPS would be a miracle; the worst/slowest GtG must have most of it actual measured GtG fit completely within 7ms, in order to make the 1ms claim possible via the strobe backlight GtG-bypassing technique.

If I had to bet money, it's a TN, but this is a situation where I hope I am wrong


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheesh*
> 
> You really look silly trying to insist that 120hz is all placebo effect. You're not the target market and you personally do not benefit from it for your use cases. Leave it at that.
> 
> Lots of FPS gamers see performance benefits from playing with higher refresh rates with the FPS to make use of it.


And lots of sick people get healed by taking placebos too.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I had expected a much more premium price. Not bad at all considering it is indeed a 4K monitor. I'm expecting a 4K push faster than expected considering this quick transition to 4K and quick drop in prices for 4K panels.

It has a 1ms response time and a 120Hz refresh rate, that's why it's a TN Panel. If you wanted an IPS panel, you'd have to pay more and sacrifice the response time. Not worth considering this is a gaming panel.


----------



## xSociety

I feel like if it were an IPS panel, it would have been a bullet point.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> And lots of sick people get healed by taking placebos too.


120Hz isn't a placebo. And 120Hz strobed most definitely isn't a placebo. Keep your blurry 60Hz if you're happy with it, there are plenty of people, like me who won't go back to 60Hz after using 120Hz. Personally, I don't see how people on OCN can use IPS/PLS/60Hz monitors for gaming. I am perfectly fine with my TN and don't find any problems with the colors on my monitor.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Look at the the sides of the picture, the rocks....no details in the blacks = useless.


That's correct, so you really need to compensate it via calibration, though that does reduce VAs' effective contrast ratio. Compromises. Most people don't touch the default calibration, though.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Wait, did ASUS confirm that it was either a IPS or TN panel or are we all just speculating here?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I had expected a much more premium price. Not bad at all considering it is indeed a 4K monitor. I'm expecting a 4K push faster than expected considering this quick transition to 4K and quick drop in prices for 4K panels.
> 
> It has a 1ms response time and a 120Hz refresh rate, that's why it's a TN Panel. If you wanted an IPS panel, you'd have to pay more and sacrifice the response time. Not worth considering this is a gaming panel.


I don't consider $800 a good price, when I can get 4k 120Hz strobed for $300-400, then I'll upgrade.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Wait, did ASUS confirm that it was either a IPS or TN panel or are we all just speculating here?


Informed speculation.

They didn't confirm TN versus IPS.
*However, they confirmed a specification of 1ms response speed (claimed)*

That's a suggestion it's TN as it is the only panel with certain GtG transitions mostly finished by 1ms. But I know that a strobe-backlight technique makes effective 1ms persistence theoertically possible out of a 5ms GtG panel, simply by hiding the 5ms in total darkness (unseen by human eyes) between refreshes. But as we know, even 5ms claims are actually 10ms+ effective measured.

(Note: Persistence (pixel static/stationary/visibility time) is not the same thing as GtG (pixel transition time). I wish the darned manufacturers would begin measuring persistence as the important spec, and stop quoting GtG. Motion blur is dictated by persistence, not GtG.)


----------



## Pheesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> And lots of sick people get healed by taking placebos too.


And you 'decided' this was placebo based on....?
Is it really that difficult for you to comprehend that during fast moving situations (i.e. fast paced First person shooters), significantly reduced screen tearing and less visual noise along with displaying twice as many screen updates could possibly lead to performance improvements in those situations? Yes it's so similar to a sugar pill, great analogy!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Informed speculation.
> 
> They didn't confirm TN versus IPS.
> *However, they confirmed a specification of 1ms response speed (claimed)*
> 
> That's a suggestion it's TN as it is the only panel with certain GtG transitions mostly finished by 1ms. But I know that a strobe-backlight technique makes effective 1ms persistence theoertically possible out of a 5ms GtG panel, simply by hiding the 5ms in total darkness (unseen by human eyes) between refreshes. But as we know, even 5ms claims are actually 10ms+ effective measured.
> 
> (Note: Persistence (pixel static/stationary/visibility time) is not the same thing as GtG (pixel transition time))


You mentioned ULBM in tandem with the G-Sync module but I wonder, has Asus perhaps locked the G-Sync module into ULBM mode or can one possibly run this mode how G-Sync was intended, with variable refresh rates?


----------



## Martynas

Quote:


> It's here! The first ROG monitor ever. ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q is the world's fastest and first G-sync 2560x1440 gaming monitor. It features super narrow 6 mm bezels (perfect for surround), ultra-low input lag, 120+ Hz refresh rate and 1 ms response time. The suggested retail price is $799 USD and it will be available in Q2.


http://press.asus.com/events/#ROGSwift


----------



## Alatar

Damn, I was ready to be disappointed with a 144hz 1080p panel with ROG branding and a big price tag.

However 2560x1440, 120hz, gsync and a really nice thin bezel. I might actually consider this


----------



## ILoveHighDPI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> 120Hz a placebo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120 Hz does nothing for anyone's performance in a game (unless you are one of the people who gets motion sickness without 120 Hz).
> 
> It's all a placebo effect.
> 
> I've used 120 Hz screens. They're nice. Much nicer than 60 Hz. But the color shift/junk viewing angles from being TN is just god awful and I can't stand it - gaming or otherwise.
Click to expand...

Right, all monitors should be running at 120hz. My Catleap is both a beautiful display and it runs fast.
It's fairly well documented that the average person's in game performance isn't going to go up significantly when using 120hz vs. 60hz (or even 30hz), but it's also fairly well documented that 120hz is more pleasing to look at.
It's not going to give you superpowers, but it is going to give you a better experience.


----------



## pcmonky

This is awesome, was hoping they would launch a 24" monitor as well though.

Not sure if I wanna take the performance hit just for a larger screen and resolution.


----------



## navynuke499

now that is a thing of beauty


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> You mentioned ULBM in tandem with the G-Sync module but I wonder, has Asus perhaps locked the G-Sync module into ULBM mode or can one possibly run this mode how G-Sync was intended, with variable refresh rates?


I don't know if 1ms is available in GSYNC mode.
If it is, then it's definitely a GtG measurement, and not strobing-assisted. So that 1ms will still have lots of motion blur, since the GtG measurement is not the same thing as a persistence measurement.

From Andy from NVIDIA who posted on NeoGAF:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyBNV*
> "We have a superior, low-persistence mode that should outperform that unofficial [LightBoost] implementation, and importantly, *it will be available on every G-SYNC monitor.* Details will be available at a later date.".


I know 1ms persistence is currently not possible without strobing (because 1ms persistence /without/ strobing requires filling all 1ms timeslots with unique frame -- aka 1000fps @ 1000Hz -- which is not possible yet in a consumer monitor today. If this is an IPS or VA panel, then this definitely confirms a LightBoost-like mode of operation, which is now known as ULMB as revealed by people who received their G-SYNC Upgrade Kits. (This bypassed the press embargo on ULMB).

If this is a TN panel, this is almost certainly a basic *GtG measurement*, which to me is worthless from a motion blur perspective (1ms GtG can still mean 16.7ms of persistence)

To me, *1ms persistence* is preferable over *1ms GtG transition*. Persistence is the cause of motion blur, not GtG.

Either way, the good news is that regardless, it probably has ULMB anyway (regardless of TN / VA / IPS) since any kind of 1ms claim (GtG or persistence) means a panel capable of a good strobe backlight, which can fix the motion blur. Nowadays, with ULMB / LightBoost / Turbo240 / BENQ Blur Reduction (four different brands of strobe backlights) -- it would be silly this year in 2014 for any gaming monitor maker to omit an optional strobe backlight from *any* panel capable of 1ms.

However, it's my opinion that ULMB would only be available in non-GSYNC mode on this monitor. So G-SYNC would be a higher-persistence mode (6.9ms persistence at 144fps, or 8.3ms persistence at 120fps). On current G-SYNC monitors, persistence is inversely proportional to framerate -- that's the variable blur/ghosting effect widely reported by G-SYNC users (as framerate slows down, the motion blur increases -- 60fps looks like [email protected], and 120fps looks like [email protected] with half the motion blur -- except there's a complete continuum between low framerates and high framerates on a G-SYNC monitors)


----------



## Stein357

Yeah, that'll be my next monitor.


----------



## SeeThruHead

This is more than I was hoping for. I know exactly what my next pc related purchase is going to be.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> I don't know if 1ms is available in GSYNC mode.
> If it is, then it's definitely a GtG measurement, and not strobing-assisted. So that 1ms will still have lots of motion blur.
> 
> From Andy from NVIDIA who posted on NeoGAF:
> I know 1ms persistence is currently not possible without strobing (because 1ms persistence /without/ strobing requires filling all 1ms timeslots with unique frame -- aka 1000fps @ 1000Hz -- which is not possible yet in a consumer monitor today. If this is an IPS or VA panel, then this definitely confirms a LightBoost-like mode of operation, which is now known as ULMB as revealed by people who received their G-SYNC Upgrade Kits. (This bypassed the press embargo on ULMB).
> 
> If this is a TN panel, this is almost certainly a basic *GtG measurement*, which to me is worthless from a motion blur perspective (1ms GtG can still mean 16.7ms of persistence)
> 
> To me, *1ms persistence* is preferable over *1ms GtG transition*. Persistence is the cause of motion blur, not GtG.


Interesting. here's hoping it's IPS with the ULBM on.


----------



## rationalthinking

My next monitors!


----------



## vlps5122

probably not a worthy upgrade over my 1080p/120hz/soon to be gsync monitors. but im loving this nonetheless


----------



## XKaan

Done - SOLD

I love my Dell u2711, but G-Sync with 120hz? This is what I have been waiting for!

Wait...

What type of panel?


----------



## benben84

People arguing about 120hz and gaming, please jump over to the ROG monitor thread, this thread is for those wanting a 4k monitor that is CAPABLE of gaming too.


----------



## Karnoffel

Hopefully ASUS doesn't kill the hype by confirming it's a TN. But I don't think one would design a TN for 1440p right?


----------



## kx11

gonna wait for some reviews before i purchase this baby


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> This, this and this....The qnix qx2710 pls has this problem too with its "deeper blacks". I despised and sold it....


Sadly many people still believe in those deeper blacks/better contrast marketing









Also IPS panels are cleary sharper....for me its a no brainier, really.


----------



## d3vour3r

this is super impressive. whats the stand like? looks height adjustable with tilt. rotatable?


----------



## Serephucus

Why, why, couldn't they have made it a 60Hz IPS panel instead?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> Done - SOLD
> 
> I love my Dell u2711, but G-Sync with 120hz? This is what I have been waiting for!
> 
> Wait...
> 
> What type of panel?


Do you have to guess? TN for sure. IPS panel cant really do 120Hz.


----------



## DoomDash

This is the exact monitor I've been looking for.


----------



## Ovrclck

Not even PLS?


----------



## Karnoffel

Maybe ASUS tapped into that Yamakasi 2B PCB goodness?


----------



## DoomDash

*shutupandtakemymoney*

Anyone want to buy my old panel?







.


----------



## turkmenbashi

ok so can IPS handle the true 120hz,144hz? why use VA, TN panel over IPS for 120hz, 144hz?


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do you have to guess? TN for sure. IPS panel cant really do 120Hz.


I really really hope for VA at least. TN would be a deal breaker specially at 800$


----------



## arctia

The technology isn't there to make a 1ms response IPS monitor. But I thought there are a number of IPS monitors with less than 5ms response time already. I would have traded a few ms response time for IPS instead of TN.

It would be super impressive if it were a IPS though.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> People arguing about 120hz and gaming, please jump over to the ROG monitor thread, this thread is for those wanting a 4k monitor that is CAPABLE of gaming too.


It's not 4K...


----------



## twerk

No IPS/PLS, no sale in my opinion. The higher refresh rate is really nice but I just can't stand TN panels after using AH-IPS for so long.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> It's not 4K...


Yes...it is...

The ROG PG278Q is 2560x1440 at 120hz AND G-Sync.

This one is the PB287Q and is UHD but does not have G-Sync.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> I really really hope for VA at least. TN would be a deal breaker specially at 800$


1080p/27"/144Hz/TN are already $500. This is ROG, G-Sync, 1440p so 800 is ok price.


----------



## Karnoffel

TFTCentral seems to think/know(?) it's a TN panel. If it's true, that's definitely a dealbreaker.


----------



## Martynas

Post about this monitor with correct information and photos can be found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1457008/engadget-asus-unveils-28-inch-799-4k-display-targeting-price-sensitive-pros/0_50


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 1080p/27"/144Hz/TN are already $500. This is ROG, G-Sync, 1440p so 800 is ok price.


1440/27inch/ips are 350$ shipped. the 144 hz monitor is just overpriced.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Do want.


----------



## senna89

TN ?


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I don't consider $800 a good price, when I can get 4k 120Hz strobed for $300-400, then I'll upgrade.


I don't see how you even take advantage of 1080p 120hz with your current system specs let alone 1440p 120hz. The amount of gpu power required to push 4k 120hz is way beyond your reach.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkmenbashi*
> 
> ok so can IPS handle the true 120hz,144hz? why use VA, TN panel over IPS for 120hz, 144hz?


Motion blur.

Here's 120Hz without LightBoost:


Here's 120Hz with LightBoost:


Not all 120Hz is the same. That's why.

Also, remember the bad old days of slow 33ms LCD's more than ten years ago? It didn't matter whether you ran 30fps on them or 60fps on them, because 30fps looked the same as 60fps on LCD's that was really, really slow. (motion blur hid the difference between 30fps and 60fps). This is already the case today with QNIX QX2710, where people are having difficulty telling the difference between 96Hz and 120Hz, and are often running at 96Hz as a result.

You need an LCD panel that responds fast enough, before higher refresh rate makes a big difference. Especially a panel that's fast enough to finish refreshing before the next refresh begins. (to avoid multiple-refresh streaking effects that starts to hide the advantage of higher frame rates).


----------



## twerk

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-update-27-1440p-gsync-120hz-rog-monitor-at-ces/0_100

There's been a thread about this for quite a while. Pretty sure it's TN which means it's a no buy from me, shame really.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I don't see how you even take advantage of 1080p 120hz with your current system specs let alone 1440p 120hz. The amount of gpu power required to push 4k 120hz is way beyond your reach.


I don't play with super demanding graphic settings, and this 290 OC'd does an excellent job at 1080p. I'm sure I'd be able to push 1440p 120Hz in most games if I used the right settings and I'd definitely upgrade to 2-3 290s if 120Hz strobed 4k was available.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheesh*
> 
> And you 'decided' this was placebo based on....?
> Is it really that difficult for you to comprehend that during fast moving situations (i.e. fast paced First person shooters), significantly reduced screen tearing and less visual noise along with displaying twice as many screen updates could possibly lead to performance improvements in those situations? Yes it's so similar to a sugar pill, great analogy!


There is no proof out there that there is any performance advantage to 120 Hz monitors over 60 Hz. Average human response times are long enough that the few to tens of ms difference in input lag make no meaningful difference between even the best 120 Hz screen and worst 60 Hz IPS.

Unless you are one of the best players in the world, if you perform better at 120 fps than you do at 60, it is placebo.

You can make an argument that the smoothness of motion is worth the sacrifice of viewing angle/colors, but that's an issue of preference and nothing more. And I don't see how anyone could pick a TN panel at 28"... it's really awful compared to IPS due to the larger size which increases the color shift at the top and bottom of your screen.

There is a very noticeable difference between a 23-24" TN panel and 27-28" TN panel in terms of color shift if you sit 1-2 feet away from your screen. Now, maybe ASUS has figured out some sort of technological voodoo to work on that, but I will believe that when I see it.


----------



## Asus11

is it 799 without g sync? as I seen it says starts from 799 so im assuming its 799 without g snyc?


----------



## mtbiker033

and that is sexy!

starting to save now!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> is it 799 without g sync? as I seen it says starts from 799 so im assuming its 799 without g snyc?


Why would that be the case?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> is it 799 without g sync? as I seen it says starts from 799 so im assuming its 799 without g snyc?


That's what I'm guessing. $799 with G-Sync would be pretty good value, value and RoG don't really go together


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> is it 799 without g sync? as I seen it says starts from 799 so im assuming its 799 without g snyc?


I'm guessing gsync would be built in.


----------



## Asus11

if g sync is built in why would it say starting @ 799 as if they have other models, my guess is 799 is without g sync and with g sync its probably 1099, your forgetting this is ROG


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> There is no proof out there that there is any performance advantage to 120 Hz monitors over 60 Hz. Average human response times are long enough that the few to tens of ms difference in input lag make no meaningful difference between even the best 120 Hz screen and worst 60 Hz IPS.
> 
> Unless you are one of the best players in the world, if you perform better at 120 fps than you do at 60, it is placebo.
> 
> You can make an argument that the smoothness of motion is worth the sacrifice of viewing angle/colors, but that's an issue of preference and nothing more. And I don't see how anyone could pick a TN panel at 28"... it's really awful compared to IPS due to the larger size which increases the color shift at the top and bottom of your screen.
> 
> There is a very noticeable difference between a 23-24" TN panel and 27-28" TN panel in terms of color shift if you sit 1-2 feet away from your screen. Now, maybe ASUS has figured out some sort of technological voodoo to work on that, but I will believe that when I see it.


I believe the only advantage to be had in 120hz vs 60hz is in fast paced fps like CSS. Outside of that there is no competitive edge. Funny thing is most basic desktop Pc's can run CSS at max settings. Takes very little to run that game at high fps.

I had a BenQ 2420tx previously and switching to my current 1440p did nothing in changing my K/D ratio in any shooter type games like BF3/BF4/C3/FC3/Metro etc. Again like I said CSS is the only one that I rarely play that the slight advantage in response time could make a difference.

The trace-free setting on the PB278Q does a fantastic job at eliminating any of the noticeable ghosting/delay effects that 60hz brings. The advantage of 1440p IPS is what it brings to my experience. It far exceeds the 1080p 120hz experience by a long shot.

Imo if you are a competitive CSS gamer who takes every millisecond seriously then by all means 1080p 120/144hz is for you. If not then you are really missing out on what 1440p brings to the table. The whole delay/ghosting/blurry argument is put to rest with the right 1440p display like the PB278Q if you are able to hold 55-60fps at all times.


----------



## SomeDooD

TN panel... pass.


----------



## Karnoffel

It's a TN. What a shame.


----------



## project319

Perfect gaming monitor in every way. even better than my benq xl2420tx and I always thought you couldn't make a monitor better that. Thank you Asus for proving me wrong. Love the thin bezel, only thing that would make this better is if I had already.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I believe the only advantage to be had in 120hz vs 60hz is in fast paced fps like CSS. Outside of that there is no competitive edge. Funny thing is most basic desktop Pc's can run CSS at max settings. Takes very little to run that game at high fps.
> 
> I had a BenQ 2420tx previously and switching to my current 1440p did nothing in changing my K/D ratio in any shooter type games like BF3/BF4/C3/FC3/Metro etc. Again like I said CSS is the only one that I rarely play that the slight advantage in response time could make a difference.
> 
> The trace-free setting on the PB278Q does a fantastic job at eliminating any of the noticeable ghosting/delay effects that 60hz brings. The advantage of 1440p IPS is what it brings to my experience. It far exceeds the 1080p 120hz experience by a long shot.
> 
> Imo if you are a competitive CSS gamer who takes every millisecond seriously then by all means 1080p 120/144hz is for you. If not then you are really missing out on what 1440p brings to the table. The whole delay/ghosting/blurry argument is put to rest with the right 1440p display like the PB278Q if you are able to hold 55-60fps at all times.


Just to be clear:

I believe that some people perform better in FPS games on 120 Hz vs 60 Hz

I do not believe that the reason for that is the faster response times of 120 Hz panels, since the difference between 60 and 120 Hz panels is small relative to normal human reaction time.

There is no evidence out there which supports anything else. In fact, I believe there was an article (can't remember if I saw on OCN) that, though using a very small sample size, showed people performing more or less exactly the same on 120 Hz vs 60 Hz.

Don't buy the marketing hype around 120 Hz. It looks smoother. A lot smoother. That's it.


----------



## mdrejhon

It's TN.

I just got word from Scribby (the guy from Overlord Computer) that this ASUS monitor is a TN panel.


----------



## Fremish

Sweetie! Take me to te hospital, I'm selling my kidney!


----------



## NoodleGTS

If it means anything to anyone I got a chance to see GSYNC in action in person and it's quite impressive actually. Incredibly smooth picture regardless of the frame rate.

Not sure if I'd pay $800 for a monitor with Gsync quite yet, but when prices come down a bit I'll hop on the bandwagon. It's a really cool technology.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> It's TN.
> 
> I just got word from Scribby (the guy from Overlord Computer) that this ASUS monitor is a TN panel.


----------



## Seallone

30hz they have said nothing, 30hz: Im selling now on ebay for 1200 quid.







but its got uhd people


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> It's TN.
> 
> I just got word from Scribby (the guy from Overlord Computer) that this ASUS monitor is a TN panel.


Good to know... that puts it off my list. Will wait for one of the other announced 1440p + G-Sync monitors... I take it they'll be cheaper as well.


----------



## Defoler

This is going to be one of the best surround monitors you can get.
1440P+120mhz+g-sync. Combine this with 3xGTX 780 ti or the next maxwell, and you are going to get one insane performing gaming system.

Though I would love to get a 4K 120hz


----------



## Seallone

yeah TN panel. who wont im selling for 2k on ebay. but its got more pixels. and it says gaming on the box. who wont's. Buy now 1/2 price 1k

Here is a link , /www. dont bother.cry


----------



## HiTechPixel

Meh, TN doesn't bother me much since I haven't tried anything other than TN panels before. 120Hz on the other hand is something I haven't tried and I'm super psyched about it.


----------



## Robilar

27" 1440P 120hz Monitor from a legitimate monitor maker? Sign me up for one, could care less about the price....

I enjoy my Asus 144hz 27" but to get a 1440P version...









I have no issue with TN panels. My chair is aligned to the ideal viewing angle at all times and the color is fine for gaming. I have an IPS monitor for work related stuff.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> Good to know... that puts it off my list. Will wait for one of the other announced 1440p + G-Sync monitors... I take it they'll be cheaper as well.












Sad to hear. Just more overpriced ROG junk then.

I'm still bummed that 39" 4k panel disappeared into thin air. I guess I'll keep waiting another 6 months to a year for my next screen


----------



## Seallone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Meh, TN doesn't bother me much since I haven't tried anything other than TN panels before. 120Hz on the other hand is something I haven't tried and I'm super psyched about it.


!20hz is good, but then very bad with intell and nvidia, becouse new games come out, and dont run 120hz native. so you have to upgrade every 6months. cpu gpu . Im looking into mantal, at least AMD is looking at gmaing more. pros and cons.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seallone*
> 
> !20hz is good, but then very bad with intell and nvidia, becouse new games come out, and dont run 120hz native. so you have to upgrade every 6months. cpu gpu . Im looking into mantal, at least AMD is looking at gmaing more. pros and cons.


Err, what? Pretty much every game sports 120Hz fine bar the very few games that run 30 FPS locked.


----------



## Kyoujin

An eight-hundred dollar TN? Yeaaahhhh....no. I'll wait and see what the other manufacturers do with the g-sync module.


----------



## Robilar

This is a 1440P gaming monitor... 120hz is more important than it being an IPS panel. I have tried my 60hz IPS Dell monitor for gaming and with fast moving FPS games, it frankly sucks.

My understanding is that it is very hard to get legitimate 120hz on an IPS panel (and overclocked Korean junk does not count).

This will be a beast of a monitor for gaming. Sure it will not have the viewing angle benefits of IPS but then again I don't play games on a 45' angle from the monitor.

Yes, color will not be as good as IPS but then again I will take 120hz over color any time. With proper color calibration, decent TN panels can look pretty darn good. I have an IPS and a TN side by side and there is very little difference in color reproduction.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> This is a 1440P gaming monitor... 120hz is more important than it being an IPS panel. I have tried my 60hz IPS Dell monitor for gaming and with fast moving FPS games, it frankly sucks.
> 
> My understanding is that it is very hard to get legitimate 120hz on an IPS panel (and overclocked Korean junk does not count).
> 
> This will be a beast of a monitor for gaming. Sure it will not have the viewing angle benefits of IPS but then again I don't play games on a 45' angle from the monitor.
> 
> Yes, color will not be as good as IPS but then again I will take 120hz over color any time. With proper color calibration, decent TN panels can look pretty darn good. I have an IPS and a TN side by side and there is very little difference in color reproduction.


Darn well said. I don't consider myself a pro gamer by any means but it's incredibly tough to use 60Hz once you've gotten a taste of *good* 120Hz. Couple that with the ULBM mode that the G-Sync module introduces and gaming on this will be bliss.


----------



## Geran

@CallsignVega

I'm just going to leave this here. BTW I'm excited for this


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

30Hz locked games are the devil's work.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

It's RoG branded, so it matches my color scheme and motherboard. Has G-Sync and 1440p so less tearing and a better image. I already have a VG248QE without G-sync and I've been pretty happy with it aside from the colors and screen tearing. I'm so on the fence right now. Splurge for this monitor or just toss G-sync in my monitor and call it a day?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to hear. Just more overpriced ROG junk then.
> 
> I'm still bummed that 39" 4k panel disappeared into thin air. I guess I'll keep waiting another 6 months to a year for my next screen


I know right? Why would they tease something months back and not even mention it at CES T__T


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

4k 120hz monitor with GSYNC? Haha I wish.


----------



## enkay




----------



## marc0053

May have to replace my overlord tempest monitor 1440p @120hz with this


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> May have to replace my overlord tempest monitor 1440p @120hz with this


Nah, you don't want to trade a 120hz IPS for a 120hz TN monitor. Whatever people say about them not being as good as real gaming 120hz monitors, it's just not worth losing the IPS.


----------



## enkay




----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> May have to replace my overlord tempest monitor 1440p @120hz with this


That's probably the worst idea in this thread IMO.


----------



## Pheesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Just to be clear:
> 
> I believe that some people perform better in FPS games on 120 Hz vs 60 Hz
> 
> I do not believe that the reason for that is the faster response times of 120 Hz panels, since the difference between 60 and 120 Hz panels is small relative to normal human reaction time.
> 
> There is no evidence out there which supports anything else. In fact, I believe there was an article (can't remember if I saw on OCN) that, though using a very small sample size, showed people performing more or less exactly the same on 120 Hz vs 60 Hz.
> 
> Don't buy the marketing hype around 120 Hz. It looks smoother. A lot smoother. That's it.


You are speaking out of both sides of your mouth.

The advantage gained is not because the panel response time is 'better', it's because instead of being pretty overwhelmed with visual noise during extremely fast movement/twitch aiming you see cleaner motion that is easier for your brain to quickly process as "hey, that is a distinguishable object streaking across my screen with this particular trajectory", vs "er maybe that was an enemy". Tada, that's a response time improvement for your brain to process that motion and tell your hand to accurately click onto bad guys.

I wouldn't expect a random study without intelligently chosen titles, players and situations to show much of anything. To most people it's just going to look nice.
I've seen plenty of direct evidence on top of my personal experience that it indeed is a noticeable improvement for the cases where it matters.

1v1 mge mod playing scout in TF2 is a pretty good test case, or any game where rocket jumping is a thing.

Again, you as a typical gamer would derive little benefit other than looks. Most people won't unless they play certain games and at a certain level where fast movements and tracking are common.


----------



## Seallone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> That's probably the worst idea in this thread IMO.


No, Its a good idear sell me yours, and buy the gimmicky thing. I would love a 27 1440 ips 120, gysnc no need, i can adjust my own setting's.

Overlord monitors, will look into this thank you, + i dont have to stay with nvidia as well.

Question why do big firms, give us crap, ? TN

Is it because ony 1% of the pop, need 120 hz + so we end up with 10 year old tech on a 1440 @120hz

Is TN the only tech to give us the speed - blur ?
Will Oled help us. ?

?? LOL.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seallone*
> 
> No good idear sell my yours, and buy the gimmicky thing. I would love a 27 1440 ips 120, gysnc no need, i can adjust my own setting's.
> 
> Overlord monitors, will look into this thank you, + i dont have to stay with nvidia as well.
> 
> Question why do big firms, give us crap, ? TN
> 
> Is it because ony 1% of the pop, need 120 hz + so we end up with 10 year old tech on a 1440 @120hz
> 
> Is TN the only tech to give us the speed - blur ?
> Will Oled help us. ?
> 
> ?? LOL.


Now my head hurts.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheesh*
> 
> You are speaking out of both sides of your mouth.
> 
> The advantage gained is not because the panel response time is 'better', it's because instead of being pretty overwhelmed with visual noise during extremely fast movement/twitch aiming you see cleaner motion that is easier for your brain to quickly process as "hey, that is a distinguishable object streaking across my screen with this particular trajectory", vs "er maybe that was an enemy". Tada, that's a response time improvement for your brain to process that motion and tell your hand to accurately click onto bad guys.
> 
> I wouldn't expect a random study without intelligently chosen titles, players and situations to show much of anything. To most people it's just going to look nice.
> I've seen plenty of direct evidence on top of my personal experience that it indeed is a noticeable improvement for the cases where it matters.
> 
> 1v1 mge mod playing scout in TF2 is a pretty good test case, or any game where rocket jumping is a thing.
> 
> Again, you as a typical gamer would derive little benefit other than looks. Most people won't unless they play certain games and at a certain level where fast movements and tracking are common.


Get back to me when you can get some data to back this up. Till then, I will leave it with a simple "this is placebo effect, and you have nothing but theorycrafting to show otherwise".


----------



## Jack Mac

I'm a 3.5+ k/d player and I definitely improved a bit with 120Hz strobed and can easily find situations where I got a kill because I was using a 120hz strobed monitor. I guess bad players don't notice a difference because they struggle to get kills anyway.


----------



## Orici

No IPS
Not 16:10


----------



## staryoshi

I am with Rob in that a good, well-calibrated TN panel is A-OK for gaming.

I am more than satisfied with how my U2713hm games, though.


----------



## Seallone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*


Drool,














It can swivel . Carnt wait to see the price. For this TN panel.+ locked to gforce. Whats AMD got. peeps .?


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'm a 3.5+ k/d player and I definitely improved a bit with 120Hz strobed and can easily find situations where I got a kill because I was using a 120hz strobed monitor. I guess bad players don't notice a difference because they struggle to get kills anyway.


Same here. I made a VERY large jump coming from consoles straight into 144hz and it took me a few weeks to adjust. I've also noticed mouse movements are slightly smoother in hectic situations in 120/144hz vs 60hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Just to be clear:
> 
> I believe that some people perform better in FPS games on 120 Hz vs 60 Hz
> 
> I do not believe that the reason for that is the faster response times of 120 Hz panels, since the difference between 60 and 120 Hz panels is small relative to normal human reaction time.
> 
> There is no evidence out there which supports anything else. In fact, I believe there was an article (can't remember if I saw on OCN) that, though using a very small sample size, showed people performing more or less exactly the same on 120 Hz vs 60 Hz.
> 
> Don't buy the marketing hype around 120 Hz. It looks smoother. A lot smoother. That's it.


You're actually right. 120hz will NOT make you a better player. A good player can do just as well if not better on 60hz. 120Hz can however enhance whatever skill is already there.


----------



## CyBorg807

Well I was going to pick up one of the new Pro Art 1440p Asus monitors but this is way too tempting, currently gaming on a Asus PB278Q and the colour reproduction looks like crap compared to my 1080p Asus pro arts even after spending lots of time trying to calibrate it so jumping to this monitor and using the PB278Q as my portrait shouldn't be a big step down in terms of colours really.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Definitely ditching my Korean IPS picking up 3 of these for surround.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seallone*
> 
> No, Its a good idear sell me yours, and buy the gimmicky thing. I would love a 27 1440 ips 120, gysnc no need, i can adjust my own setting's.
> 
> Overlord monitors, will look into this thank you, + i dont have to stay with nvidia as well.
> 
> Question why do big firms, give us crap, ? TN
> 
> Is it because ony 1% of the pop, need 120 hz + so we end up with 10 year old tech on a 1440 @120hz
> 
> Is TN the only tech to give us the speed - blur ?
> Will Oled help us. ?
> 
> ?? LOL.


1% of the population only requires 120hz? Where did you invent that number from? For fast moving games, 120hz is a huge improvement over 60hz. 120 and 144hz monitors are TN panels because apparently there are challenges getting 120hz IPS panels (not to mention the cost).

I assume that will change eventually.


----------



## CaliLife17

I am curious to see what other models get announced. Philips has already shown there 27" 1920x1080 model. Hopefully someone announces a IPS 27" 1440 model, even if it is 60hz. If not, i will be buying this guy, and comparing it to my VP2770 and my Asus PB278Q.

More than likely I will give my VP2770 or PB278Q to my brother and then just hang on to the other one incase something happens, but i really want to get a g-sync monitor.


----------



## Pantsu

Plenty of great stuff coming this year in monitors. I'll probably wait it out until the dust is settled before I buy my next monitor. While [email protected] Hz sounds nice, an 800$ TN does not. There's plenty of 4K goodness coming too, and with G-Sync/FreeSync in the horizon, it's probably better to wait and see before jumping on the first shiny new display entering the market.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I don't necessarily care that it's a TN panel myself, but the thought of 120Hz, G-Sync, AND 1440p has me excited. Hopefully it's a PWM free backlighting as well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

$800 is still a lot of money.

In the other side this monitor adds 1440p and G-Sync to those people that must games @ 120Hz. Either way its a upgrade. Someday we will get the ideal monitor.


----------



## Pheesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Get back to me when you can get some data to back this up. Till then, I will leave it with a simple "this is placebo effect, and you have nothing but theorycrafting to show otherwise".


'
You are making the bold claim that it is placebo in the face of specific explanations about how it achieves those improvements. Why is it really so hard to believe that smooth motion would make tracking fast moving enemies much easier during your own fast movements? It's not difficult to understand. Do you disagree that smooth motion is easier to see instead of jerky motion?

The gaming communities where this is an improvement aren't out making studies as it's not even debated. It's a night and day difference. Here's from a quick scour of threads where people are asking if 120hz monitors are worth it.
quakelive is one of the few games that consistently tracks accuracy stats:
"I think the best way to convince you is telling you that I got the XL2420T and my aim got up 7% in LG and rail. Simple as that, 120Hz make a difference for QL."

"LG fights. It becomes easier to track a dodging opponent, since the visuals are smoother, obviously.
And of course overall gameplay is just way more enjoyable.
My lg and rail instantly improved by at least 5%, just to give you a general idea how much of a difference it makes."

TF2 6v6 competitive:
"well my scout partner does about 1500 more damage since he got it so there's that"

"a 120hz monitor will make it easier to track people, however you will still need to be able to hit them after you track them...

it will make it easier to hit your shots, assuming you CAN hit them
"
"Actually I'd say 120hz is the only thing that almost guarantees some performance improvement after a short time for money.

I had to switch back to 60hz for like the last month and I can't hit half the shots I know I could with 120hz just because I literally can't see clearly enough to hit them, even after I got used to 60hz again. Scout's are almost invisible unless they're moving in straight lines. It's crazy."

You probably don't think lightboost 120hz is an improvement over non-lightboost 120hz either, I'm sure.

My own personal experience:
1v1 duel mod in tf2 called MGE.
You play rounds to 20
Scout vs scout

60hz monitor: beating a player consistently 20-15/20-17 range. Once I got a 120hz monitor I beat them 20-6, 20-8 while feeling like I was cheating because it was suddenly so much easier to track their motion. That's some nice placebo.

Anyway it's interesting that they're going to do a 1440p 120hz monitor, although I don't know how much demand there is for higher resolution when those that get those monitors usually want to get as much FPS as possible.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> @CallsignVega
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here. BTW I'm excited for this


Definitely intriguing.

Decent resolution - check
Good refresh rate - check
Thin bezel - check
TN panel - doh!

I would like to get one and check out the internal bezel thickness with the external bezel removed. Drooling over the possibility of 3-4mm!

It will also be interesting to see if the monitor can be used in Lightboost mode of G-Sync. Although being a TN panel, it may not be suitable for portrait surround due to the viewing angles.


----------



## Jack Mac

Lightboost is such a big deal to me that I keep it on 24/7, I can't even browse the internet without it.


----------



## CallsignVega

People are still going on about this 60 Hz vs whatever stuff? lol

I'd like to see a guy show up with a 60 Hz IPS panel at a quake tourney and play against the guys with 160 Hz CRT's. He would get utterly destroyed. I can't even use 60 Hz monitors non-desktop anymore, makes baby jesus cry.


----------



## h0mesauce

This is a great looking monitor and I'm sure it will be a very strong gaming performer. That said - the ROG/GSYNC markup seems pretty beefy considering things like the Overlord OC and Qnix.

Look forward to seeing more Gsync partners release as well as community members reviews on the technology.

Love the bezel and style and the ability to maneuver the display. Will those features along with warranty and Gsync be worth the premium? Subjective I suppose


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheesh*
> 
> '
> You are making the bold claim that it is placebo in the face of specific explanations about how it achieves those improvements. Why is it really so hard to believe that smooth motion would make tracking fast moving enemies much easier during your own fast movements? It's not difficult to understand. Do you disagree that smooth motion is easier to see instead of jerky motion?


I understand just fine. I also understand that the very top tier players probably benefit from this. I'm not a top tier player, but I'm quite competent. I've spent extensive time both with 120 Hz TN and 60 Hz IPS, and I'd take 60 Hz IPS ten times out of ten for gaming.

However, 99% of the way in which 120 Hz panels get talked about is a bunch of marketing bunk or repetitions of marketing bunk. Most players will see no improvement other than placebo, because they are not so skilled that their gameplay is hampered at times by a 60 Hz refreshrate with lackluster response time.

Like I said - go find something other than anecdote to prove me wrong if you are so confident of your own position. If my claims are so bold, surely that wouldn't be hard


----------



## trhead

In Quakeworld I hit way more LG on a 120hz monitor and its simply easier to play because QW is so fast you're missing a lot of visual information at 60hz. Lightboost helps as well.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Topic merged.

but...but... it's 16:9


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Topic merged.
> 
> but...but... it's 16:9


Thanks for the merge!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Topic merged.
> 
> but...but... it's 16:9


This. Ugh...if only 16:10 was dominant. GOLDEN RATIO FOR EVERYBODY! (well, it's close enough to phi).


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seallone*
> 
> !20hz is good, but then very bad with intell and nvidia, becouse new games come out, and dont run 120hz native. so you have to upgrade every 6months. cpu gpu . Im looking into mantal, at least AMD is looking at gmaing more. pros and cons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seallone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No, Its a good idear sell me yours, and buy the gimmicky thing. I would love a 27 1440 ips 120, gysnc no need, i can adjust my own setting's.
> 
> Overlord monitors, will look into this thank you, + i dont have to stay with nvidia as well.
> 
> Question why do big firms, give us crap, ? TN
> 
> Is it because ony 1% of the pop, need 120 hz + so we end up with 10 year old tech on a 1440 @120hz
> 
> Is TN the only tech to give us the speed - blur ?
> Will Oled help us. ?
> 
> ?? LOL
> 
> 
> .


If you think AMD is so great. That's fine, just buy AMD hardware. I don't mind. But you're not making much sense imo with your posts.

When I search for new hardware/upgrades I buy whichever company's product I approve at that given moment, don't care who made it...


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Taken from the Asus PCDIY YouTube channel.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Updated thread with specs.

*ROG SWIFT PG278Q Specifications:*


Display: 27-inch WQHD 2560 × 1440 (16:9)
Narrow 6mm bezel designed for multi-monitor setups
Pixel Pitch: 0.233mm
Brightness: 350cd/m²
Display Colors: 16.7M
Refresh Rate: Over 120 Hz
Response Time: 1ms (GTG)
Connectivity: 1 x DisplayPort 1.2, 2 x USB 3.0 ports
Stand Adjustments: tilt (+20° ~ -5°), swivel (+60° ~ -60°), pivot (90° clockwise), height adjustment (0 ~ 120mm)
VESA-wall mountable (100 × 100mm)
Special ASUS Features: GamePlus and 5-way joystick OSD navigation
Pricing: $799 USD
Availability: Beginning Q2


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> This. Ugh...if only 16:10 was dominant. GOLDEN RATIO FOR EVERYBODY! (well, it's close enough to phi).


Wonder why it isn't called 8:5.


----------



## mutantmagnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> "It is a specially tuned TN panel offering comparable performance to eIPS panel. Overall very good solid color gamut and black reproduction. I think most enthusiasts will satisfied with the quality. I have a good chunk of time with it and feel most enthusiasts will not be left wanting. Hope it helps! Thanks for the view and support."
> 
> Taken from the Asus PCDIY YouTube channel.


I don't believe it. I'll wait until it has been reviewed to find out about their color reproduction. If it is as good as eIPS as they claim they have secured my wallet.


----------



## drBlahMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Updated thread with specs.
> 
> *ROG SWIFT PG278Q Specifications:*
> 
> 
> Display: 27-inch WQHD 2560 × 1440 (16:9)
> Narrow 6mm bezel designed for multi-monitor setups
> Pixel Pitch: 0.233mm
> Brightness: 350cd/m²
> Display Colors: 16.7M
> Refresh Rate: Over 120 Hz
> Response Time: 1ms (GTG)
> Connectivity: 1 x DisplayPort 1.2, 2 x USB 3.0 ports
> Stand Adjustments: tilt (+20° ~ -5°), swivel (+60° ~ -60°), pivot (90° clockwise), height adjustment (0 ~ 120mm)
> VESA-wall mountable (100 × 100mm)
> Special ASUS Features: GamePlus and 5-way joystick OSD navigation
> Pricing: $799 USD
> Availability: Beginning Q2
























..._I am all over this baby*!* Time to start up the money jar_









Guess I should sell my 770 & get ready to buy a 780 Ti


----------



## StreekG

I just came.

finally something over 1080p with 120hz that isn't a cheap Korean monitor requiring overclocking.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> I just came.
> 
> finally something over 1080p with 120hz that isn't a *cheap* Korean monitor requiring overclocking.


Too bad it isn't cheap...although if it were a 24" I would ignore the price.


----------



## Scorpion49

I will own this. Been looking for a suitable replacement for my VG236HE. I literally can not find a reason to care that it isn't IPS, I've owned a lot of IPS panels and I wasn't particularly impressed with any of them.


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from the Asus PCDIY YouTube channel.


eIPS? Good enough for me! Now, who will be the first to bring out an AH-IPS 1440p 120Hz G-Sync monitor?


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Anything to get excited over?


----------



## CallsignVega

Just realized it's DP 1.2 only effectively, so you would need no less than three NVIDIA GPU's to connected a surround setup... If Surround allows the Lightboost feature (G-Sync does not currently in Surround).


----------



## PureBlizz

Still waiting for my 34" 5,120 x 2,160 60Hz OLED w/ G-sync

It will happen, it musts!


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just realized it's DP 1.2 only effectively, so you would need no less than three NVIDIA GPU's to connected a surround setup... If Surround allows the Lightboost feature (G-Sync does not currently in Surround).


Wouldn't you want tri-SLI anyways to run 3x 1440p monitors? I guess you could do two, but that's a lot of GPU muscle required...... more than 4k


----------



## Celcius

Looks awesome, I'd love to give it a try in person.
My current Asus "evo monitor" is 5 years old now but still looks great to my eyes.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> Looks awesome, I'd love to give it a try in person.
> My current Asus "evo monitor" is 5 years old now but still looks great to my eyes.


Evo monitor works great for fighting games but I'm not a fan of its picture. Not that it's bad but pretty mediocre compared to the best.


----------



## Failuyr

I don't think it's that over priced for those specs. Maybe its just me. I mean the 27" proart model retails for the same, so by getting it up to 120hz, gsync, and lowering it to 1ms response time seems like it'd make the panel retail for about the same as the pro art.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Wow.....a TN panel? They couldn't hit it out of the park, could they?

If this would have been a VA panel it would have knocked it out of the park, just crushed it.......yet they stick with TN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> May have to replace my overlord tempest monitor 1440p @120hz with this


As someone with the same display as you....

"Nope!"

TN is completely awful, I was just at my office looking at a TN going "Dang, IPS is so much better".


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Wow.....a TN panel? They couldn't hit it out of the park, could they?
> 
> If this would have been a VA panel it would have knocked it out of the park, just crushed it.......yet they stick with TN.
> As someone with the same display as you....
> 
> "Nope!"
> 
> TN is completely awful, I was just at my office looking at a TN going "Dang, IPS is so much better".


I guess the reason I want to get rid of this monitor is for the countless hours of tweaking timings to get 120Hz but even then I get screen door effects, buzzing noise, random black screens, need constant patching with NVidia drivers....

I personally prefer an 800$ monitor with no tweaking required than a 600$ monitor that constantly require tweaking and still has problems.

I also like the idea of G-sync and willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Yor_

OMG I want one of these.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Really, really REALLY hoping they come out with another that has a matching frame/case, but uses DVI so that way those of us who like our multiple monitor setups can enjoy the party fully (I only care about gaming on one monitor, but the extra monitor or two is too handy to lose - it isn't that hard to ask for everything to look similar, is it?







)


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Wow.....a TN panel? They couldn't hit it out of the park, could they?
> 
> If this would have been a VA panel it would have knocked it out of the park, just crushed it.......yet they stick with TN.
> As someone with the same display as you....
> 
> "Nope!"
> 
> TN is completely awful, I was just at my office looking at a TN going "Dang, IPS is so much better".


You don't play a lot of FPS games right? That is what this monitor is aimed at. Those of us that do, will be quite happy to get our hands on this monitor.

I have a perfectly lovely 27" IPS Dell monitor that I use for work. Wouldn't dream of gaming with it though.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I guess the reason I want to get rid of this monitor is for the countless hours of tweaking timings to get 120Hz but even then I get screen door effects, buzzing noise, random black screens, need constant patching with NVidia drivers....
> 
> I personally prefer an 800$ monitor with no tweaking required than a 600$ monitor that constantly require tweaking and still has problems.
> 
> I also like the idea of G-sync and willing to give it a shot.


Eeessh, sounds like you aren't having a very pleasant experience. If I were in your shoes then I would consider the display this thread is about, or the Eizo FG2421.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

TN panels really get a bad rap around here but not all TN panels are created equally. The SA27950D Samsung I had, for instance, was actually very good in terms of color accuracy and shift (or lack thereof) but of course IPS and PLS are still much better. That said, a good TN panel is not necessarily a deal breaker when your focus is on the fastest possible refresh rate and 120+Hz. I'd have a hard time paying $800 for any monitor with a TN panel however...


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> That's probably the worst idea in this thread IMO.


Well, it would depend, but don't forget:

60Hz non-strobed = baseline
120Hz non-strobed = 50% less motion blur than 60Hz
120Hz strobed = 80-95% less motion blur than 60Hz

There are people who happily switched from IPS to TN, to get better motion clarity. (Examples: LightBoost testimonials)


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just realized it's DP 1.2 only effectively, so you would need no less than three NVIDIA GPU's to connected a surround setup... If Surround allows the Lightboost feature (G-Sync does not currently in Surround).


G-SYNC's ULMB works in surround mode.

The G-SYNC variable refresh rate function currently only works in non-surround on the center G-SYNC monitor (primary #1), but you can keep other monitors connected displaying desktop or cheat sheets.

If you want to do surround gaming with G-SYNC monitors, you can -- just only with regular VSYNC ON or VSYNC OFF, and you can easily use ULMB strobing in surround mode very easily (much more easily than LightBoost).


----------



## Thetbrett

currently have PB278Q, love 1440p, and may now have a reason to upgrade to 780 ti SLI.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> You don't play a lot of FPS games right? That is what this monitor is aimed at. Those of us that do, will be quite happy to get our hands on this monitor.
> 
> I have a perfectly lovely 27" IPS Dell monitor that I use for work. Wouldn't dream of gaming with it though.


I played Counter Strike competitively for a very long time, now I occasionally play TF2 and CS, but nothing at the level or amount that I used to. As someone who has a lot of FPS experience, TN is garbage, even the best of them leave something to be desired.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I played Counter Strike competitively for a very long time, now I occasionally play TF2 and CS, but nothing at the level or amount that I used to. As someone who has a lot of FPS experience, TN is garbage, even the best of them leave something to be desired.


So you use a CRT? There is no way you can get lower input lag or less ghosting on a 60hz IPS monitor compared to a 120 or 144hz TN panel monitor.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So you use a CRT? There is no way you can get lower input lag or less ghosting on a 60hz IPS monitor compared to a 120 or 144hz TN panel monitor.


I think this whole thread turned into a TN vs the world. Can we all agree that TN is garbage for color and viewing angle? Right, and can we agree that all of the people here does not make their living out of playing an fps game? Right. Now can you understand why people would rather get a VA panel then a ****ty TN one? I could not care less about 120hz if I have to sacrifice viewing angle and color.

All I ever want is a nice IPS/PLS 120hz strobbing 2560*1440 monitor. I guess 8k monitors will be a thing before I get what I want.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So you use a CRT? There is no way you can get lower input lag or less ghosting on a 60hz IPS monitor compared to a 120 or 144hz TN panel monitor.


Back in the day I used a CRT, then when that blew I ran with a TN panel. My CRT blew back when LCDs were a luxury and expensive. I used TN panels up until almost one year ago exactly, when I switched to what I have now.

My current IPS panel has a single input and runs 120Hz, I noticed no difference in input latency going from my previous TN (rated at 5ms) to my IPS.

EDIT: I have also seen the "gaming" monitors being offered by Asus and BenQ in person, and they are terrible for viewing. It is the reason I kept my previous 60Hz TN, instead of getting one of the 120/144Hz TN displays. The picture quality didn't justify the cost, even with 120+ Hz...

Then with a 120Hz capable IPS came to market, I jumped all over it.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Back in the day I used a CRT, then when that blew I ran with a TN panel. My CRT blew back when LCDs were a luxury and expensive. I used TN panels up until almost one year ago exactly, when I switched to what I have now.
> 
> My current IPS panel has a single input and runs 120Hz, I noticed no different in input latency going from my previous TN (rated at 5ms) to my IPS.


You are lucky then. I ordered 3 POS Korean monitors that were all guaranteed to hit 120hz. All 3 were junk; dead pixels, crappy construction, one DOA'd a week into my ownership. Also none of the 3 would run close to 120hz.

3 bad experiences and I will not touch junk ever again. I was able to return them but had to pay shipping costs back each time.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> You are lucky then. I ordered 3 POS Korean monitors that were all guaranteed to hit 120hz. All 3 were junk; dead pixels, crappy construction, one DOA'd a week into my ownership. Also none of the 3 would run close to 120hz.
> 
> 3 bad experiences and I will not touch junk ever again. I was able to return them but had to pay shipping costs back each time.


Ick...

Given those conditions, I can't blame you for going the other route!


----------



## CallsignVega

Asus Quote: "Why is the display TN rather than IPS/PVA/MVA, etc?
Not all TN's are made the same: the premium panel used in the PG278Q is of very high quality. IPS panels (and their derivatives like PVA/MVA etc) are not suitable for a multitude of reasons: 1) the response rate is simply not fast enough to react to the active change in refresh rate and 2) They cannot reliably achieve >60Hz without significantly affecting the quality of the image. IGZO technology (and LTPS - low temperature polysilicon - likewise) - yields 100′s of times faster electron mobility versus standard amorphous silicon panels - and thus can provide a response rate comparable to TN (up to 60Hz currently), but, however desirable this technology is, it is still currently cost prohibitively for many PC gaming enthusiasts in 2014, which is why ROG has used a better priceerformance, high quality TN panel."

I will agree not all TN's are created equal. The Samsung Ultra-Clear line of TN's was quite good. I will definitely be checking out this monitor, at least for no other reason I like playing with new tech.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Asus Quote: "Why is the display TN rather than IPS/PVA/MVA, etc?
> Not all TN's are made the same: the premium panel used in the PG278Q is of very high quality. IPS panels (and their derivatives like PVA/MVA etc) are not suitable for a multitude of reasons: 1) the response rate is simply not fast enough to react to the active change in refresh rate and 2) They cannot reliably achieve >60Hz without significantly affecting the quality of the image. IGZO technology (and LTPS - low temperature polysilicon - likewise) - yields 100′s of times faster electron mobility versus standard amorphous silicon panels - and thus can provide a response rate comparable to TN (up to 60Hz currently), but, however desirable this technology is, it is still currently cost prohibitively for many PC gaming enthusiasts in 2014, which is why ROG has used a better priceerformance, high quality TN panel."
> 
> I will agree not all TN's are created equal. The Samsung Ultra-Clear line of TN's was quite good. I will definitely be checking out this monitor, at least for no other reason I like playing with new tech.


Agreed. I had two Samsung S27A950D's and the color was phenomenal on them. They were stellar gaming monitors. Overpriced and lacking height adjustment but the first time I did not have to tweak color on a monitor out of the box.


----------



## StreekG

Yeah I think I will be all over this regardless of price, I love 120hz and really want to get higher than 1080p. I just can't sacrifice losing 120hz, its made my gaming experience so much better in fast paced fps there is no comparison.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> pixel density basically the reason why 1080p looks like crap on a 60inch tv compared to a 1080p on a 17inch screen but 1440p on a 27inch is good enough 1080p just isnt enough for gaming at 27inch and above where as 4k i believe is better in 40inch


nailed it. Which is why I won't be getting this monitor.


----------



## Junkboy

I think until it's out in the wild and we can compare PQ to IPS screens I'll wait it out. PQ is much more important to me than Gsync and I still think the current Korean screens are the best "middle ground" . Vega hurry up and get one so we know your thoughts on the matter!!! You're not hitting F5 fast enough on the internet pages, faster!!!







By the way, any word on the street date besides Q2?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Back in the day I used a CRT, then when that blew I ran with a TN panel. My CRT blew back when LCDs were a luxury and expensive. I used TN panels up until almost one year ago exactly, when I switched to what I have now.
> 
> My current IPS panel has a single input and runs 120Hz, I noticed no different in input latency going from my previous TN (rated at 5ms) to my IPS.
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky then. I ordered 3 POS Korean monitors that were all guaranteed to hit 120hz. All 3 were junk; dead pixels, crappy construction, one DOA'd a week into my ownership. Also none of the 3 would run close to 120hz.
> 
> 3 bad experiences and I will not touch junk ever again. I was able to return them but had to pay shipping costs back each time.
Click to expand...

I've never seen a Korean monitor "guaranteed"to hit any certain hz threshold, unless it was used from some random eBay seller


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Asus Quote: "Why is the display TN rather than IPS/PVA/MVA, etc?
> Not all TN's are made the same: the premium panel used in the PG278Q is of very high quality. IPS panels (and their derivatives like PVA/MVA etc) are not suitable for a multitude of reasons: 1) the response rate is simply not fast enough to react to the active change in refresh rate and 2) They cannot reliably achieve >60Hz without significantly affecting the quality of the image. IGZO technology (and LTPS - low temperature polysilicon - likewise) - yields 100′s of times faster electron mobility versus standard amorphous silicon panels - and thus can provide a response rate comparable to TN (up to 60Hz currently), but, however desirable this technology is, it is still currently cost prohibitively for many PC gaming enthusiasts in 2014, which is why ROG has used a better priceerformance, high quality TN panel."
> 
> I will agree not all TN's are created equal. The Samsung Ultra-Clear line of TN's was quite good. I will definitely be checking out this monitor, at least for no other reason I like playing with new tech.


Input lag on that monitor was also trash though.


----------



## djriful

I'm going to sell my Apple Cinema 27" and my Crossover 27" for this... honestly.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Native 120Hz 1440 Monitor? Now were talking! I'll buy this in a heartbeat.


----------



## Shogon

I'll keep on eye on this, if the lightboost feature can work in Surround I may just try and sell these vg248qe's for 3 of these beasts.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Hear is the video of the monitor


----------



## SeeThruHead

I will be upgrading from my normal 1440p ips to this the moment it is released


----------



## mrr9

Can a 780 push 2560x1440 @ 120Hz? CS;GO definitely, but what about games like Metro, Bioshock?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> Can a 780 push 2560x1440 @ 120Hz? CS;GO definitely, but what about games like Metro, Bioshock?


Perhaps if you turn down settings quite a bit.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Yeah, on a normal non g-sync 1440p @ 60hz I would want 2 780s. For g-sync though average frame rates become much more important then minimum fps. Would probably have a great experience with those same two cards with g-sync even above 60hz.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

I'm so happy to see this. I will be sticking with my old crappy monitor until this comes out. The system I'm building next month I had already planned on slapping 2 780Ti's in it for 1440p, now I'll just make myself be patient and wait for this monitor.


----------



## Sunreeper

I want this monitor so badly because of its bezel BUT TN


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> yeah since when has "gaming" and "IPS" been in the same sentence in marketing? most mainstream gamers will not know what the difference between TN and IPS if you ask them they are more concerned about high dynamic contrasts. hope IGZO and other colour accurate panels will become cheap and available in 120hz but for the time beeing ill have to enjoy TN


Maintsteam Gamer? This term immediately brings to mind a console gamer for me as anyone who puts the effort and money into PC gaming will know the difference between IPS and TN, and if not, will certainly make it their business to know the difference at some point in time. I doubt PC gamers could be considered the majority or mainstream anything. IPS and other color-accurate monitors have better image quality, the very thing we, as pc gamers, buy expensive pc's to render. If we were concerned with "marketing" we would all have consoles.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Maintsteam Gamer? This term immediately brings to mind a console gamer for me as anyone who puts the effort and money into PC gaming will know the difference between IPS and TN, and if not, will certainly make it their business to know the difference at some point in time. I doubt PC gamers could be considered the majority or mainstream anything. IPS and other color-accurate monitors have better image quality, the very thing we, as pc gamers, buy expensive pc's to render. If we were concerned with "marketing" we would all have consoles.


You mean, some PC gamers buy expensive PCs to render. I don't give a crap about IPS, if it looks good enough I'm pretty much satisfied. I don't even get into visual displays, many probably don't. I go for what my wallet says is acceptable and looks decent, so I have money for the games I want.

Not all PC gamers care to care about all this fun stuff. I like PC games, I like dabbling in Linux, I like computers. That about sums it up.


----------



## kingduqc

"Refresh Rate: Over 120 Hz"

Anyone here have seen that detail split trough. Why would they state over 120 Hz. is it a 144 hz monitor and if it is why didn't they bring it out for the wow effect? Could it be that depending on how the panel is individually it get over 120hz. Considering it has G sync and the framerate change all the time anyway ?


----------



## Andrea deluxe

glossy panel?


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> glossy panel?


If it's glossy i'm buying, If it's matte, They can get boned, Matte sucks imo


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> You mean, some PC gamers buy expensive PCs to render. I don't give a crap about IPS, if it looks good enough I'm pretty much satisfied. I don't even get into visual displays, many probably don't. I go for what my wallet says is acceptable and looks decent, so I have money for the games I want.
> 
> Not all PC gamers care to care about all this fun stuff. I like PC games, I like dabbling in Linux, I like computers. That about sums it up.


I understand your where your coming from as a casual user, but with that said, your also posting in a thread about a high-end "visual display" where many probably DO get into visual displays and the fact that your here hints you may not feel quite so "indifferent" to such things


----------



## Pwnography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> If it's glossy i'm buying, If it's matte, They can get boned, Matte sucks imo


Prefer matte tbh, as long as it doesnt have too strong an AG coating on. Glossy is just unusable during the day


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> If it's glossy i'm buying, If it's matte, They can get boned, Matte sucks imo


judging from the video and the way the light bounces off the screen, it appears to be semi matte at least.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just realized it's DP 1.2 only effectively, so you would need no less than three NVIDIA GPU's to connected a surround setup... If Surround allows the Lightboost feature (G-Sync does not currently in Surround).


What if the GTX880 has 3 x Display Port 1.3 and HDMI 2.0.

Makes for an interesting thought since DVI is a dead connection and is scheduled to be phased out by 2015 and NV is high on DP atmo


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> If it's glossy i'm buying, If it's matte, They can get boned, Matte sucks imo


This, I hate matte screens. Semi glossy I can probably live with. Full on super aggressive AG coating? no.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Is it really worth 800 buckaroos?


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> glossy panel?


no matte


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Is it really worth 800 buckaroos?


$800 for a 28" 1440p/120 hz 1ms TN panel with G-Sync
or
$280 for 27" 1440p/120hz 6ms IPS panel with FreeSync.
or
<$1000 for a 28" 4K Dell

You tell me.


----------



## cdoublejj

why not a reasonable 22"? if you make it bigger every time you get more pixels the pixel density tends to not go up, or so i'd think. i'd rather has 21"-23" 1440p since that's all i have room for.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> $800 for a 28" 1440p/120 hz 1ms TN panel with G-Sync
> or
> $280 for 27" 1440p/120hz 6ms IPS panel with FreeSync.
> or
> <$1000 for a 28" 4K Dell
> 
> You tell me.


You tell me where you found this FreeSync monitor for $280, when there are none currently lol.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> I understand your where your coming from as a casual user, but with that said, your also posting in a thread about a high-end "visual display" where many probably DO get into visual displays and the fact that your here hints you may not feel quite so "indifferent" to such things


Not really, I care about the resolution and maybe the hz, mainly the resolution. I could care less about the IPS part of the specs, which isn't in the main part. For the size, it's a nice rez monitor. I just doubt it would ever be in my price range, considering I'm on a 19" monitor at 1080p which is really a TV. I play GO just fine on it, just fine indeed. I can even run a server =O it works out.


----------



## wutang61

800 bucks is steep for a tn panel. Regardless of res or refresh rate


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You tell me where you found this FreeSync monitor for $280, when there are none currently lol.


You tell me where you can find this asus Gsync monitor when there are none currently.

FreeSync was demoed this week and any direct drive monitor should support it (hey hey cheapo Korean IPS monitors!)

Tldr
Both things were shown this week. Neither are available ATM.

Btw check your arguments for special pleading before you start throwing condescending Lol's around.


----------



## Heracles

Why does everyone rag on TN? TN is faster than ips and when calibated can look just as good as IPS but with worse viewing angles.

Ips is slower but looks better

I dont get it


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Why does everyone rag on TN? TN is faster than ips and when calibated can look just as good as IPS but with worse viewing angles.
> 
> Ips is slower but looks better
> 
> I dont get it


_rag_?

There be no _rag_ with G-Sync.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Why does everyone rag on TN? TN is faster than ips and when calibated can look just as good as IPS but with worse viewing angles.
> 
> Ips is slower but looks better
> 
> I dont get it


If you think they look the same and you can tell the difference between 1ms and 6ms, than that's all that matters. It's a personal preference.

I prefer the IPS panels over TN for one I think they look better and two for the viewing angles.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> no matte


link me the source!

please!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Why does everyone rag on TN? TN is faster than ips and when calibated can look just as good as IPS but with worse viewing angles.
> 
> Ips is slower but looks better
> 
> I dont get it


Historically, TN monitor's have been atrocious. If Asus really designed a new TN panel from the ground up for better quality, then sure it'll be interesting to see just what is the quality difference between the new TN monitor and IPS.

Personally, I think I'm just going to wait for the next 4K IPS 60hz G-Sync'd monitor. I spend 70% of my time on the computer doing other things than gaming and even when I do game, it's RTS and MMOs. I'll only play FPS when a good campaign comes along. I'd rather be able to see in the dark in Bioshock than have 100% on point no blurring 1ms goodness.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Historically, TN monitor's have been atrocious. If Asus really designed a new TN panel from the ground up for better quality, then sure it'll be interesting to see just what is the quality difference between the new TN monitor and IPS.


The same as it is now. TN is atrocious because it's inherent in the technology.


----------



## greydor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Historically, TN monitor's have been atrocious. If Asus really designed a new TN panel from the ground up for better quality, then sure it'll be interesting to see just what is the quality difference between the new TN monitor and IPS.
> 
> 
> 
> The same as it is now. TN is atrocious because it's inherent in the technology.
Click to expand...

Correct. Putting a new, polished, light-up gear knob on a stick shift still keeps it a stick shift.

(Manual shifter for those of you about to rip me for saying 'stick shift')


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greydor*
> 
> Correct. Putting a new, polished, light-up gear knob on a stick shift still keeps it a stick shift.
> 
> (Manual shifter for those of you about to rip me for saying 'stick shift')


Hey! I drive a stick and wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## greydor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greydor*
> 
> Correct. Putting a new, polished, light-up gear knob on a stick shift still keeps it a stick shift.
> 
> (Manual shifter for those of you about to rip me for saying 'stick shift')
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I drive a stick and wouldn't have it any other way
Click to expand...

I do too, actually. And some people wouldn't have it any other way than to use TN, despite the praises for IPS and (newly) PLS. That's because Asus knows their market. People are willing to give up a more dynamic color range for a low input-lag, low(er) priced size equivalent for a monitor. I may not be one of them, but the marketing is there [or, quite frankly, they wouldn't have designed it].


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greydor*
> 
> I do too, actually. And some people wouldn't have it any other way than to use TN, despite the praises for IPS and (newly) PLS. That's because Asus knows their market. People are willing to give up a more dynamic color range for a low input-lag, low(er) priced size equivalent for a monitor. I may not be one of them, but the marketing is there [or, quite frankly, they wouldn't have designed it].


And that is why it's so frustrating. If it weren't for my overclockable Catleap I'd probably be all over this. However, the 27 inch screen size has been bothering me lately and I've been itching to go 32inch or 34 inches. I'm even willing to go to 39 inches if the panel was a good quality. Just imagine p0rn games on that a 39 inch 4k screen


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> And that is why it's so frustrating. If it weren't for my overclockable Catleap I'd probably be all over this. However, the 27 inch screen size has been bothering me lately and I've been itching to go 32inch or 34 inches. I'm even willing to go to 39 inches if the panel was a good quality. Just imagine p0rn games on that a 39 inch 4k screen


i actually sold my catleap for a vg248qe. yes, the colors arent as good, but the gaming experience it delivers is way way way better. ive grown to love my TN panel ( i know, ***?) and im on board for this ROG monitor. i dont miss my IPS panel at all, but i am strictly a gamer on my pc, i dont do anything that requires perfect color. so i can definately see why people dont like TN.

More ROG stuff is always welcome by me. my money loves to be wasted on it.


----------



## kx11

second thought

i'll stick to my 1440p pls samsung display


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i actually sold my catleap for a vg248qe. yes, the colors arent as good, but the gaming experience it delivers is way way way better. ive grown to love my TN panel ( i know, ***?) and im on board for this ROG monitor. i dont miss my IPS panel at all, but i am strictly a gamer on my pc, i dont do anything that requires perfect color. so i can definately see why people dont like TN.
> 
> More ROG stuff is always welcome by me. my money loves to be wasted on it.


was your catleap a 120hz overclockable version?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> was your catleap a 120hz overclockable version?


no, it wasnt.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This, I hate matte screens. Semi glossy I can probably live with. Full on super aggressive AG coating? no.


This

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> judging from the video and the way the light bounces off the screen, it appears to be semi matte at least.


Semi matte is fine,.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pwnography*
> 
> Prefer matte tbh, as long as it doesnt have too strong an AG coating on. Glossy is just unusable during the day


my computer is in a room so dark, That the very depths of the ocean would be brighter


----------



## benben84

I'm going to wait for a review comparing this one to the U2713HM before I think about buying. I want IPS colors and viewing angles over high refresh, but if the ROG has nearly the same colors as the U2713HM, I'll consider it. The aesthetics scream gamer, but that is not a bad thing IMO.


----------



## TiezZ BE

I doubt the color will be on par with a decent IPS. I take that marketing talk about 'IPSe like colors' with a very big grain of salt. It will probably have good color accuracy for a TN panel.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> I doubt the color will be on par with a decent IPS. I take that marketing talk about 'IPSe like colors' with a very big grain of salt. It will probably have good color accuracy for a TN panel.


My Asus 144Hz TN has color gamut equal to my eIPS U2312HM. There's still the gamma and contrast issues though. Colors from a marketing standpoint can mean almost anything.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

As long as the colours don't shift like crazy, I don't care if it's TN. I had a 27" tn panel before, and I couldn't even tilt the monitor without a red hue effect. On smaller monitor's it's not an issue but on 27" it was bad. Could of been just my monitor (benq xl2720T) but it pissed me off.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Hear is the video of the monitor


Uh....

Anyone else notice his standing above and looking down at this display from an angle that would kill a normal TN? You can actually still see it. Also, the color looks better than the one next to it, which is the Asus 120Hz I believe, with their standard TN.

Dang, I might actually bite on this and go SLi 780 Ti. Since I "sold" my 7970s to my company to start a Litecoin mining rig (we have the rack space and free power, why not?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> "Refresh Rate: Over 120 Hz"
> 
> Anyone here have seen that detail split trough. Why would they state over 120 Hz. is it a 144 hz monitor and if it is why didn't they bring it out for the wow effect? Could it be that depending on how the panel is individually it get over 120hz. Considering it has G sync and the framerate change all the time anyway ?


I believe it is because the G-Sync module is capable of up to ~170 Hz, so it could technically be that the display will adjust and refresh that high IF you have the hardware to drive it that high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> $800 for a 28" 1440p/120 hz 1ms TN panel with G-Sync
> or
> $280 for 27" 1440p/120hz 6ms IPS panel with FreeSync.
> or
> <$1000 for a 28" 4K Dell
> 
> You tell me.


As someone who has purchased several of the "Koreans", and even uses an Overlord Tempest that uses the same panel, $800 for this display is absolutely worth it. IF this new quality of TN does hold great colors, the video shows well for that.

The issue with your $280 Koreans comes into the old "warrant and quality" territory, there are no guarantees. People think you open the box, they OC, and that is it, when the truth is far from that. They require special driver patching, tweaking, and a lot of luck. People are willing to avoid all that mess for a premium.,


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Uh....
> 
> Anyone else notice his standing above and looking down at this display from an angle that would kill a normal TN? You can actually still see it. Also, the color looks better than the one next to it, which is the Asus 120Hz I believe, with their standard TN.
> 
> Dang, I might actually bite on this and go SLi 780 Ti. Since I "sold" my 7970s to my company to start a Litecoin mining rig (we have the rack space and free power, why not?)


I too was totally dis interested in g sync until this.

Also i'm at work so i can't watch the video but is this compatible with 3d as well since its 120 hz?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Uh....
> 
> Anyone else notice his standing above and looking down at this display from an angle that would kill a normal TN? You can actually still see it. Also, the color looks better than the one next to it, which is the Asus 120Hz I believe, with their standard TN.
> 
> Dang, I might actually bite on this and go SLi 780 Ti. Since I "sold" my 7970s to my company to start a Litecoin mining rig (we have the rack space and free power, why not?)


Sometimes the gamma shift is hard to capture on a camera. I think too TN's largest problem is filming it from below, not above. Will definitely like to try one out though.


----------



## xentrox

Looks like 2014 is the year of 780 Ti SLI and a PG278Q for me. I just hope my 4.7GHz Sandy can haul the SLI load.

Regardless of it being a TN, if you are a gamer, and appreciate low input-lag, you get this monitor. Designers complaining about this being a TN really need to get out of this thread lol. These are two separate markets.

As a gamer, this monitor is a dream come true for me. I have always wanted a 27", but 1080p was simply not an option @ 120hz. So to be able to have high pixel density, on a 27" and have it refresh at 1ms (hopefuly it will support backlight strobing) is simply amazing.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sometimes the gamma shift is hard to capture on a camera. I think too TN's largest problem is filming it from below, not above. Will definitely like to try one out though.


Here comes Vega, stepping on my hopes and dreams! Seriously though, all the TNs in my office you can't see for beans unless you are right in front of them, so the angle in the video got me a bit excited.

I know....I will order one from Amazon when they arrive, and if I don't like it, send it back. Amazon won't care one bit!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Here comes Vega, stepping on my hopes and dreams! Seriously though, all the TNs in my office you can't see for beans unless you are right in front of them, so the angle in the video got me a bit excited.
> 
> I know....I will order one from Amazon when they arrive, and if I don't like it, send it back. Amazon won't care one bit!


We are starting to get IPS panels in my office ^_^


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> Not really, I care about the resolution and maybe the hz, mainly the resolution. I could care less about the IPS part of the specs, which isn't in the main part. For the size, it's a nice rez monitor. I just doubt it would ever be in my price range, considering I'm on a 19" monitor at 1080p which is really a TV. I play GO just fine on it, just fine indeed. I can even run a server =O it works out.


To say we care mainly about the resolution, what were really saying is we care about the clarity of the picture. Color accuracy and resolution go hand-in-hand thats why you see posts of other members not wanting a TN monitor because they know off colors will ruin the depth of the image. I've even used a 1440p IPS monitor where the colors where just slightly off and it annoyed the hell out of me so I know I can never do TN cause TN, no matter how good, can't compete with IPS. I did'nt think it mattered so much either until I spent time with a good color monitor at 1440p and I know Im not the only one.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Looks like 2014 is the year of 780 Ti SLI and a PG278Q for me. I just hope my 4.7GHz Sandy can haul the SLI load.
> 
> Regardless of it being a TN, if you are a gamer, and appreciate low input-lag, you get this monitor. Designers complaining about this being a TN really need to get out of this thread lol. These are two separate markets.
> 
> As a gamer, this monitor is a dream come true for me. I have always wanted a 27", but 1080p was simply not an option @ 120hz. So to be able to have high pixel density, on a 27" and have it refresh at 1ms (hopefuly it will support backlight strobing) is simply amazing.


Hell yea it's amazing. Native 1440p 120hz is finally here + thin bezel. I definitely want to try one out.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Also i'm at work so i can't watch the video but is this compatible with 3d as well since its 120 hz?


This is still unclear. I'm hoping to get someone from Asus to comment on that on the ROG forum, but so far they're maintaining radio silence.

I suspect that if this panel worked with 3d Vision, that would be made abundantly clear in the specs. However, my *hope* is that the reported 120Hz refresh rate is true 120 frames per second of data input, not just 60 frames refreshed 2x each. If so, then I see no reason why this shouldn't work in 3d.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Looks like 2014 is the year of 780 Ti SLI and a PG278Q for me. I just hope my 4.7GHz Sandy can haul the SLI load.
> 
> Regardless of it being a TN, if you are a gamer, and appreciate low input-lag, you get this monitor. Designers complaining about this being a TN really need to get out of this thread lol. These are two separate markets.
> 
> As a gamer, this monitor is a dream come true for me. I have always wanted a 27", but 1080p was simply not an option @ 120hz. So to be able to have high pixel density, on a 27" and have it refresh at 1ms (hopefuly it will support backlight strobing) is simply amazing.


Wait.....Your getting 2 780 ti's??......so $1400??......to turn up the settings on a washed out image??







I got 2 780 ti's coming in myself and damn sure they're gonna be displayed as accurately as possible.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Wait.....Your getting 2 780 ti's??......so $1400??......to turn up the settings on a washed out image??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2 780 ti's coming in myself and damn sure they're gonna be displayed as accurately as possible.


most people like me prefer accurately reproduction @ 80% but blazing fast refresh rate.....


----------



## Andrea deluxe

edit


----------



## Rayleyne

I prefer being able to see my monitor, I change position? And a TN looks like absolute garbage, Ever since i got a korean IPS, I'll never look back, it's just so vibrant


----------



## Andrea deluxe

are different needs for different people


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Wait.....Your getting 2 780 ti's??......so $1400??......to turn up the settings on a washed out image??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2 780 ti's coming in myself and damn sure they're gonna be displayed as accurately as possible.


I have a Lenovo IPS at work alongside ThinkPad T540 that takes care of all my super fine graphics work. (I'm a UI designer).

At home, when I get back from work, I play Battlefield 4 most of the time. It's all I have purposed this computer for. Would the game look better with an IPS? Damn straight it would, and as it should. Can I play on an IPS screen? The answer is simply, No. The input lag, and artificating on even the OC'd Overlords is just not worth my time. I would rather sacrifice a bit of image quality and get the most fluid gameplay experience possible.

And hey man, remember, that to each his own


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> are different needs for different people


yeah, lol, is it so hard to understand that other people have other preferences...


----------



## Andrea deluxe

the sweetspot is to find a monitor with a color,contrast and pixel density like an ips but faster...

and these new asus... is...the sweetspot!

most of the korean monitor addicted people simply have never seen a *good tn* like a: Asus VG236H - Samsung S23A700D/750/900D - S27A950D


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

I'll see this panel in person today or tomorrow and Ill let you know how it compares to the IPS PB278 in terms of colors and angles.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I'll see this panel in person today or tomorrow and Ill let you know how it compares to the IPS PB278 in terms of colors and angles.


fantastic!!!


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I'll see this panel in person today or tomorrow and Ill let you know how it compares to the IPS PB278 in terms of colors and angles.


Fantastic. I currently own the PB IPS display and have the gpu power to upgrade my display just really skeptical on going back to a TN.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Wait.....Your getting 2 780 ti's??......so $1400??......to turn up the settings on a washed out image??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2 780 ti's coming in myself and damn sure they're gonna be displayed as accurately as possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> We are starting to get IPS panels in my office ^_^


Yea, I haven't

From the video a few pages back the color looks pretty good on this particular display. Asus marketing is saying it is the cream of the crop of TN and built in a way to give it a lot of qualities in the looks department. We will know soon enough how true that is.

As the guy you responded to said, I will be going 780 Ti in SLi and pretty sure I will give this monitor a whirl, worst case I send it back to Amazon and keep my Tempest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I'll see this panel in person today or tomorrow and Ill let you know how it compares to the IPS PB278 in terms of colors and angles.


Nice! Pleae, please, please, let us know ASAP how it looks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Fantastic. I currently own the PB IPS display and have the gpu power to upgrade my display *just really skeptical on going back to a TN.*


Yea, I feel for you there.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> I prefer being able to see my monitor, I change position? And a TN looks like absolute garbage, Ever since i got a korean IPS, I'll never look back, it's just so vibrant


Same here. After getting used to an IPS I don't think I could ever get used to a TN again though it may because the TN panels I've owned have all been horrible when it comes to viewing angles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I'll see this panel in person today or tomorrow and Ill let you know how it compares to the IPS PB278 in terms of colors and angles.


Thanks! As a PB278Q owner I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Same here. After getting used to an IPS I don't think I could ever get used to a TN again though it may because the TN panels I've owned have all been horrible when it comes to viewing angles.
> Thanks! As a PB278Q owner I'm looking forward to it.


From a fellow PB278Q owner, I am too!


----------



## the9quad

I love super human people that can tell the difference and react between 1ms vs 6ms. Yeah for marketing! In b4 "pro" gamers "cough" claim otherwise.

The only advantage this monitor has is blur reduction, and gsync period. If that's important to you, than this is your monitor. If your claiming 1ms is noticeable to you versus 6ms well your the bionic man and you should be getting paid to play games, if not well...


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I love super human people that can tell the difference and react between 1ms vs 6ms. Yeah for marketing! In b4 "pro" gamers "cough" claim otherwise.
> 
> The only advantage this monitor has is blur reduction, and gsync period. If that's important to you, than this is your monitor. If your claiming 1ms is noticeable to you versus 6ms well your the bionic man and you should be getting paid to play games, if not well...


? And resolution... It's 1440P. That's a big step up over the current crop of gaming monitors (like mine).


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> $800 for a 28" 1440p/120 hz 1ms TN panel with G-Sync
> or
> $280 for 27" 1440p/120hz 6ms IPS panel with FreeSync.
> or
> <$1000 for a 28" 4K Dell
> 
> You tell me.


For freeSynch required a monitor compatible with variable Vblank


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> ? And resolution... It's 1440P. That's a big step up over the current crop of gaming monitors (like mine).


Well yeah but there are cheaper better quality picture wise panels with 6ms response times and most oc to 120hz and they are 1440p ips panels not tn. But as someone mentioned earlier not all oc to 120 hz some only do 96/100 hz. As far as warranty goes square trade who is very reputable(amazon uses them btw) offers warranties starting at 3 years for $50.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I love super human people that can tell the difference and react between 1ms vs 6ms. Yeah for marketing! In b4 "pro" gamers "cough" claim otherwise.
> 
> The only advantage this monitor has is blur reduction, and gsync period. If that's important to you, than this is your monitor. If your claiming 1ms is noticeable to you versus 6ms well your the bionic man and you should be getting paid to play games, if not well...


I don't think very many people will be buying it because of that. Mainly for the fact it's 120hz 1440p G-Sync. And it being RoG will make it even more attractive to buyers.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> I have a Lenovo IPS at work alongside ThinkPad T540 that takes care of all my super fine graphics work. (I'm a UI designer).
> 
> At home, when I get back from work, I play Battlefield 4 most of the time. It's all I have purposed this computer for. Would the game look better with an IPS? Damn straight it would, and as it should. Can I play on an IPS screen? The answer is simply, No. The input lag, and artificating on even the OC'd Overlords is just not worth my time. I would rather sacrifice a bit of image quality and get the most fluid gameplay experience possible.
> 
> And hey man, remember, that to each his own


To each his own indeed, so I don't have to be a "designer" to appreciate good image quality. What games have you played on an IPS screen by the way, BF4 would look amazing....have you tried it? How can you do TN after that? If were gonna do the whole RESPONSE.....REFRESH thing, why not a strobing monitor with a couple of gtx 770's for BF4 instead of $2800 on 2 TI's and a TN panel . I play FPS games competitively.....on an IPS.....AT 60HZ and beat players with 120 hz and strobing monitors. Never understood people who claim IPS have this slow motion input lag, to me thats crazy.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> To each his own indeed, so I don't have to be a "designer" to appreciate good image quality. What games have you played on an IPS screen by the way, BF4 would look amazing....have you tried it? How can you do TN after that? If were gonna do the whole RESPONSE.....REFRESH thing, why not a strobing monitor with a couple of gtx 770's for BF4 instead of $2800 on 2 TI's and a TN panel . I play FPS games competitively.....on an IPS.....AT 60HZ and beat players with 120 hz and strobing monitors. Never understood people who claim IPS have this slow motion input lag, to me thats crazy.


Unfortunately that puts you in the minority... I play competetively as well (with about 15 guys I know around the world) and we agree on few things but the one thing we are agreed on is that short of using a CRT, a 120hz or 144hz monitor is better for FPS games in every way except color and viewing angles. Ghosting and motion blur aside, input lag is the biggie with 60hz monitors.

You may just be a really good player







Really good players tend to be really good irrespective of the hardware they use. For the rest of us, every little bit helps.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> the sweetspot is to find a monitor with a color,contrast and pixel density like an ips but faster...
> 
> and these new asus... is...the sweetspot!
> 
> most of the korean monitor addicted people simply have never seen a *good tn* like a: Asus VG236H - Samsung S23A700D/750/900D - S27A950D


Have you ever owned a korean IPS or any 1440 ips for that matter to compare said TN panels with?


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I love super human people that can tell the difference and react between 1ms vs 6ms. Yeah for marketing! In b4 "pro" gamers "cough" claim otherwise.
> 
> The only advantage this monitor has is blur reduction, and gsync period. If that's important to you, than this is your monitor. If your claiming 1ms is noticeable to you versus 6ms well your the bionic man and you should be getting paid to play games, if not well...


If it's like the vg248qe for example it will be designed to have a very low input lag.(vg248qe is around 7-10ms if i'm not mistaken), that combined with 1 ms respons time. If you compare it to a IPS monitor with higher input lag + a higher respons time, then I can believe some people feel the difference when switching between those monitors.

Other than that there's the amount of blur that will be different when response times are different.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Well yeah but there are cheaper better quality picture wise panels with 6ms response times and most oc to 120hz and they are 1440p ips panels not tn. But as someone mentioned earlier not all oc to 120 hz some only do 96/100 hz. As far as warranty goes square trade who is very reputable(amazon uses them btw) offers warranties starting at 3 years for $50.


Yup you are right, the 3 I ordered and returned all had potential. Unfortunately they were all crap. There are members here that have gotten lucky and got a monitor that overclocked to 120hz, didn't artifact, black screen, dead pixels, overheat or fall apart due to shoddy construction. For every one of those, there are the rest of us that paid money (in my case 3 times) and ended up with 3 junk monitors that did nothing close to what they promised.

I will not dispute that IPS/PLS provide better color reproduction, that is what they are designed for. Viewing angles are irrelevant to a gamer so let's set that aside.

What IPS/PLS monitors do not do well (aside from the few Catleap/Overlord, etc monitors that are actually stable at 120hz and don't have half a dozen dead pixels) is handle ghosting, motion blur and input lag. Nor should they, it is not what they are designed for.

Get a good TN panel and calibrate it correctly and the color is pretty decent. The added benefits for gaming make it shine.

If I didn't use my gaming system exclusively for FPS games, I doubt I would own a TN panel as I would have no need.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> the sweetspot is to find a monitor with a color,contrast and pixel density like an ips but faster...
> 
> and these new asus... is...the sweetspot!
> 
> most of the korean monitor addicted people simply have never seen a *good tn* like a: Asus VG236H - Samsung S23A700D/750/900D - S27A950D


As an owner of a Korean 1440p Monitor and an owner of the S27A950D i have to agree 100%.

A TN Panel can look amazing! will it be 100% like the IPS? of course not but we all know that.

I had the 950D and upgraded to the 1440P and the ONLY thing i miss is the 120Hz so this is a dream come true for me







Also im a FPS gamer first and foremost and i LOVED the 950D for 120Hz but i do just as good on the 60Hz Korean with a higher resolution







This is the best of both world for me







1440P and smooth as silk gaming!


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Have you ever owned a korean IPS or any 1440 ips for that matter to compare said TN panels with?


We get it. You like IPS panels, and the rest of us are ignorant if we use anything else for any other reason. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I love super human people that can tell the difference and react between 1ms vs 6ms. Yeah for marketing! In b4 "pro" gamers "cough" claim otherwise.
> 
> The only advantage this monitor has is blur reduction, and gsync period. If that's important to you, than this is your monitor. If your claiming 1ms is noticeable to you versus 6ms well your the bionic man and you should be getting paid to play games, if not well...


You don't seem to understand how response time is being measured, there are multiple ways of doing it and the numbers can be very drastic. I was reading an article recently that stated almost every IPS, because of how they function, has a true response time of closer to 12ms or higher. There is even an article showing the new Eizo FG2421 which is a 1ms VA panel having input latency upwards of 19ms, depending on how it was measured.

Refresh rate seems to be a little like "contrast", in that various companies measure it differently, as there isn't an industry standard on how to do it that they all follow.

Now I personally didn't notice a difference in input latency going from my previous Samsung TN to this Overlord IPS, but the Samsung TN wasn't an ultra high end display, it wasn't complete trash though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Have you ever owned a korean IPS or any 1440 ips for that matter to compare said TN panels with?


I literally have purchased 3 Koreans and 1 Overlord Tempest X27OC, which uses the same panel. My Tempest is 120Hz 1440P IPS, and it still leave _something_ to be desired. Back light bleed on IPS can be pretty brutal, mine isn't too shabby, and black levels of IPS are washed out due to the tech.

So to say IPS is the end all be all, that isn't right at all. I would have loved to see a VA panel in this new Asus display, but from the video it looks like they have put in the best of the best of TN.


----------



## Vlad7692

Not paying $800 for a TN panel. Nope.
IPS or go home ASUS!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> We get it. You like IPS panels, and the rest of us are ignorant if we use anything else for any other reason. Got it. Thanks.












Good point. I've had a bunch of high end monitors, Samsung S27A950D (3 of them), couple of Asus 144hz, 3 of the Korean junk monitors, plus I have two Dell 27" IPS monitors (for work purposes).

Easy to compare when I can move them beside each other.

For work and video playback, IPS all the way. For gaming, TN all the way.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Have you ever owned a korean IPS or any 1440 ips for that matter to compare said TN panels with?


sure...

i work in a computer shop!!!

ahahahhahah

I've had more 'monitor how you and your friends do you have in a lifetime.


----------



## Clazman55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> I have a Lenovo IPS at work alongside ThinkPad T540 that takes care of all my super fine graphics work. (I'm a UI designer).
> 
> At home, when I get back from work, I play Battlefield 4 most of the time. It's all I have purposed this computer for. Would the game look better with an IPS? Damn straight it would, and as it should. Can I play on an IPS screen? The answer is simply, No. The input lag, and artificating on even the OC'd Overlords is just not worth my time. I would rather sacrifice a bit of image quality and get the most fluid gameplay experience possible.
> 
> And hey man, remember, that to each his own


Not to sound rude, but how are you having artifacts on an OC'd Overlord? Are you running 1 or 2 monitors at 120Hz or less?

I'm using 2 270OC in desktop extended at 96hz on a 2x EVGA 670ftw+ setup and I'm not having any issues with artifacts. Most games they aren't even in SLI either. I can keep most settings at very high-ultra, aa really isn't need outside of maybe 2x. Everything has been gtg in my experience.

I like to have a tv show or movie playing on one monitor, while playing on the other. If it gets a little chuggy to the point it bothers me, I just SLI and switch to a single monitor.

ETA: I feel like I did get pretty lucky with my 270OC's though. First batch and I have one stuck pixel between them. Stuck on white, but it really isn't that noticeable even in dark scenes from movies or games.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I'll see this panel in person today or tomorrow and Ill let you know how it compares to the IPS PB278 in terms of colors and angles.


Please let us also know if it is full matte or semi gloss anti-reflection film.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

however, people do not have technical knowledge and can not even understand the difference between pixel response time and refresh rate ...

people do not understand that these korean monitors are able to accept input at 120Hz but fail to reproduce all 120 frames by pixel slowness

OVERDRIVE IS NEEDED AND KOREAN MONITOR DOES NOT HAVE ANY OVERDRIVE


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clazman55*
> 
> *Not to sound rude, but how are you having artifacts on an OC'd Overlord? Are you running 1 or 2 monitors at 120Hz or less?
> *
> I'm using 2 270OC in desktop extended at 96hz on a 2x EVGA 670ftw+ setup and I'm not having any issues with artifacts. Most games they aren't even in SLI either. I can keep most settings at very high-ultra, aa really isn't need outside of maybe 2x. Everything has been gtg in my experience.
> 
> I like to have a tv show or movie playing on one monitor, while playing on the other. If it gets a little chuggy to the point it bothers me, I just SLI and switch to a single monitor.
> 
> ETA: I feel like I did get pretty lucky with my 270OC's though. First batch and I have one stuck pixel between them. Stuck on white, but it really isn't that noticeable even in dark scenes from movies or games.


Not using a proper gauge DVI cable to the display will cause it, as you exceed the bandwidth of that cable. Also, if the display itself isn't capable of being stable at those refresh rates, you will get it as well. Also, horizontal lines (green usually) is an indication you are running at a higher RR than the display will handle.

Something to remember on the Tempests is they are 60Hz with the potential for 120Hz, and while they were assembled to give you the best chance of hitting 120Hz, it isn't a guarantee.

Brief rant:

Before people go off about DL-DVI not having the bandwidth for 120Hz 1440P, just stop. The association behind the specification stated that the interface itself does have the bandwidth, it is purely a matter of the source (gpu) and the delivery means (cable) being able to handle it. I run 120Hz at 1440P, so do many people, if DVI couldn't handle it, then we wouldn't be doing it.

/rant
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Please let us also know if it is full matte or semi gloss anti-reflection film.


This as well.....

Because I am really excited about the prospects of 780 Ti in SLi with one of these.....glad I didn't pull the trigger on the Eizo and waited for CES.

(No jab intended at you Vega)


----------



## VSG

Are there any mass production 1440p TN panels being adopted by companies presently? None that I know of. So it would be fair to say that this panel is an Asus product from scratch so they would have the control over how "good" it is- be it for fast response times or color reproduction.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Unfortunately that puts you in the minority... I play competetively as well (with about 15 guys I know around the world) and we agree on few things but the one thing we are agreed on is that short of using a CRT, a 120hz or 144hz monitor is better for FPS games in every way except color and viewing angles. Ghosting and motion blur aside, input lag is the biggie with 60hz monitors.
> 
> You may just be a really good player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really good players tend to be really good irrespective of the hardware they use. For the rest of us, every little bit helps.


I enjoy a wide variety of games cranked to the max and shiny as can be lol. My point was, if I ever get to a point where miliseconds of response time become all important and I need "every little bit" to "help"..... than resolution and 780 ti's will be the very last of my concerns and I better be getting paid for all my competitive prowess.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are there any mass production 1440p TN panels being adopted by companies presently? None that I know of. So it would be fair to say that this panel is an Asus product from scratch so they would have the control over how "good" it is- be it for fast response times or color reproduction.


You're correct, JJ has said this was specially made for Asus.


----------



## VSG

There you go! So until I see this panel in person or see reviews from actual people who bought it (not reviewers), I will leave my judgement open.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> You're correct, JJ has said this was specially made for Asus.


This makes me feel better about it being a TN, if they did it right, it might give IPS a run for the money.


----------



## Evil-Jester

EDIT


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> We get it. You like IPS panels, and the rest of us are ignorant if we use anything else for any other reason. Got it. Thanks.


LoL, No, no ,no Im ignorant....because my IPS displays a loading bar just to respond to inputs and who needs color for their expensive GPU's to display when everything can be displayed in 1000 different shades of tinted white. And your welcome.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> LoL, No, no ,no Im ignorant....because my IPS displays a loading bar just to respond to inputs and who needs color for their expensive GPU's to display when everything can be displayed in 1000 different shades of tinted white. And your welcome.


----------



## the9quad

The pixel response time is 6ms for the cheap Korean IPS monitors, that is where the ghosting/blur comes in to play. And to be honest the 1ms tn panels is noticeablely less blurry vs IPS panels, but it isn't all that. Especially when compared to 60 hz monitors, tn or not. And I personally don't find it effects gameplay one iota. Ghosting/blur at 120hz on a cheap Korean IPS is way better than 60hz monitors say 50% better IMO, but not as good as the perfection on the 120hz 1ms tn's.

As far as input lag that is a totally different beast and imo, it isn't noticeable at all between the cheap single input oc koreans and the "pro" "gaming" monitors take into fact that the very best human reactions times make it negligible, you are into "marketing" hype territory if you think it is helping you.

That's my opinion, I may be wrong as this is subjective territory, so dont take offense.


----------



## kael13

Good quality IPS panels have pretty fast response times these days. Not faster than a TN but good enough for anyone who isn't a pro gamer.

Other than that, can anyone make a case for a TN panel?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Alright guys im headed to CES now, Ill let you guys know my thoughts!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Good quality IPS panels have pretty fast response times these days. Not faster than a TN but good enough for anyone who isn't a pro gamer.
> 
> *Other than that, can anyone make a case for a TN panel?*


Well, this is a new TN panel no one has seen before, and that is the case Asus is making. Their statement at this point is that it is on par with eIPS.

EDIT: Oops, PCDIY said it is comparable to eIPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Alright guys im headed to CES now, Ill let you guys know my thoughts!


Can't wait!


----------



## chrisnyc75

Asus is no joke when it comes to monitors. And the gear they deem worthy of their "ROG" brand is even less of a joke. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if this turns out to be the new gold standard of monitors.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Alright guys im headed to CES now, Ill let you guys know my thoughts!


See if they can also show you the new Lighboost mode of G-Sync on this monitor, not native G-Sync.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> See if they can also show you the new Lighboost mode of G-Sync on this monitor, not native G-Sync.


Vega, why don't you just "borrow" one of those Heli you fly and just go pay CES a visit?

I am sure no one would notice......


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Asus is no joke when it comes to monitors. And the gear they deem worthy of their "ROG" brand is even less of a joke. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if this turns out to be the new gold standard of monitors.


I hope it is, something new would be cool. believe me I am not hating on ASUS or Gsync. I just want to see it.


----------



## CallsignVega

lol, it's too could outside to preflight.









I will admit though the more I read about this monitor the more I get excited. If its a really good TN, it may not be that bad. 2560x1440 with strobing backlight would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol, it's too could outside to preflight.


How cold was it over there? I woke up to this:


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Good quality IPS panels have pretty fast response times these days. Not faster than a TN but good enough for anyone who isn't a pro gamer.
> 
> Other than that, can anyone make a case for a TN panel?


I question that as well. I'd really like to see exactly what FPS games these guys that are backing TN panels for gaming are playing. It made zero difference for me switching from a 120hz TN to my current 60hz 1440p in games like BF3/BF4/FC3/C3 etc. Maybe it was the type of IPS monitor they were using. My PB278Q does a fantastic job at limiting any noticeable ghosting or lag. In fact those who are claiming superiority on a TN panel 120hz please share battle log. I'd like to see these results first hand.


----------



## Jack Mac

Zero difference is definitely stretching the truth. I play a lot of Counter Strike Source and GO, Battlefield 3 and 4 as well as Skyrim and a good chunk of single player games. When my strobed TN isn't helping me get kills, it's making games look butter smooth. I couldn't care less about colors.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I question that as well. I'd really like to see exactly what FPS games these guys that are backing TN panels for gaming are playing. It made zero difference for me switching from a 120hz TN to my current 60hz 1440p in games like BF3/BF4/FC3/C3 etc. Maybe it was the type of IPS monitor they were using. My PB278Q does a fantastic job at limiting any noticeable ghosting or lag. In fact those who are claiming superiority on a TN panel 120hz please share battle log. I'd like to see these results first hand.


I can say that a crappy IPS can have noticeable input latency over a high end TN. Even back in the day when LCDs first came out and a lot of us competitive players used CRT, there was a very noticeable latency.

Though to be fair that was at a time when 20ms on an LCD was the norm.. Generally speaking, anything under the ~8ms mark it is very hard to tell the difference, at least that seems to be a pretty safe consensus.

As for this new ROG SWIFT, I am more interested in the G-Sync, 1440P with a native 120Hz+


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I question that as well. I'd really like to see exactly what FPS games these guys that are backing TN panels for gaming are playing. It made zero difference for me switching from a 120hz TN to my current 60hz 1440p in games like BF3/BF4/FC3/C3 etc. Maybe it was the type of IPS monitor they were using. My PB278Q does a fantastic job at limiting any noticeable ghosting or lag. In fact those who are claiming superiority on a TN panel 120hz please share battle log. I'd like to see these results first hand.


This is my current score using a TN panel. Note only 1 vehicle kill









I was using one of my Dells for a couple weeks (27" IPS) while waiting on my Asus 144hz. My KDR average during that time was around 1.22.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/log_zpsb1934762.jpg.html


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Zero difference is definitely stretching the truth. I play a lot of Counter Strike Source and GO, Battlefield 3 and 4 as well as Skyrim and a good chunk of single player games. When my strobed TN isn't helping me get kills, it's making games look butter smooth. I couldn't care less about colors.


Its far more then colors. The contrast and sharpness (graphics) are strikingly better in 1440p vs 1080p. That's why most people with high end rigs use 1440p or higher. This is the main reason this Monitor is such a big deal. So many sacrificed a little bit of smoothness to have better graphics. Now you can have both.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Its far more then colors. The contrast and sharpness (graphics) are strikingly better in 1440p vs 1080p. That's why most people with high end rigs use 1440p or higher. This is the main reason this Monitor is such a big deal. So many sacrificed a little bit of smoothness to have better graphics. Now you can have both.


Which is why I will be throwing my money at Asus the second this monitor is released


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> This is my current score using a TN panel. Note only 1 vehicle kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using one of my Dells for a couple weeks (27" IPS) while waiting on my Asus 144hz. My KDR average during that time was around 1.22.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/log_zpsb1934762.jpg.html


I would agree completely. I can't have anything less than 120 Hz, period. I have my machine configured to basically run a constant 122 FPS in BF4 with a few very slight dips to the 105-110 range, and it is just an amazing experience. I have another machine that has a 60 Hz monitor and it absolutely makes my eyes bleed. It's a 3770K with a 780 (very fast system for 1080P) and it feels unbelievably slow and unresponsive compared to my gamer with 5760x1080 at 120 Hz. I don't have any hard numbers, but when I bought these VG248QE's last February my performance in Battlefield instantly got significantly better. Today, there just isn't any way I can be without it.

As far as what games we're playing to demand 120 Hz, any online shooter or racing/driving game would do the trick. I basically exclusively play Battlefield, but I think I'd want the same advantage in any other fast-paced online shooter as well.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I would agree completely. I can't have anything less than 120 Hz, period. I have my machine configured to basically run a constant 122 FPS in BF4 with a few very slight dips to the 105-110 range, and it is just an amazing experience. I have another machine that has a 60 Hz monitor and it absolutely makes my eyes bleed. It's a 3770K with a 780 (very fast system for 1080P) and it feels unbelievably slow and unresponsive compared to my gamer with 5760x1080 at 120 Hz. I don't have any hard numbers, but when I bought these VG248QE's last February my performance in Battlefield instantly got significantly better. Today, there just isn't any way I can be without it.
> 
> As far as what games we're playing to demand 120 Hz, any online shooter or racing/driving game would do the trick. I basically exclusively play Battlefield, but I think I'd want the same advantage in any other fast-paced online shooter as well.


I had hard numbers in my case because it took me a week to realize why I was doing so poorly.

Send me a friend request in BF4 (RobilarFrost). Seems like we play the same way


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I would agree completely. I can't have anything less than 120 Hz, period. I have my machine configured to basically run a constant 122 FPS in BF4 with a few very slight dips to the 105-110 range, and it is just an amazing experience. I have another machine that has a 60 Hz monitor and it absolutely makes my eyes bleed. It's a 3770K with a 780 (very fast system for 1080P) and it feels unbelievably slow and unresponsive compared to my gamer with 5760x1080 at 120 Hz. I don't have any hard numbers, but when I bought these VG248QE's last February my performance in Battlefield instantly got significantly better. Today, there just isn't any way I can be without it.
> 
> As far as what games we're playing to demand 120 Hz, any online shooter or racing/driving game would do the trick. I basically exclusively play Battlefield, but I think I'd want the same advantage in any other fast-paced online shooter as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Its far more then colors. The contrast and sharpness (graphics) are strikingly better in 1440p vs 1080p. That's why most people with high end rigs use 1440p or higher. This is the main reason this Monitor is such a big deal. So many sacrificed a little bit of smoothness to have better graphics. Now you can have both.


I am one of the very very very very few people that suffers from motion sickness easily, and is sensitive to FOV.

I literally can not play a FPS that is at 60Hz and a low FOV. If I can adjust the FOV then I can play at 60 for a bit, but I have limits. So 120Hz helps A LOT in my FPS, and being able to adjust FOV is hugely important as well.

So when people tell me "120Hz made me a better player", there is some truth in that. Having that fluidity can be a bonus, with all other things being equal.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I question that as well. I'd really like to see exactly what FPS games these guys that are backing TN panels for gaming are playing. It made zero difference for me switching from a 120hz TN to my current 60hz 1440p in games like BF3/BF4/FC3/C3 etc. Maybe it was the type of IPS monitor they were using. My PB278Q does a fantastic job at limiting any noticeable ghosting or lag. In fact those who are claiming superiority on a TN panel 120hz please share battle log. I'd like to see these results first hand.


BattleField has a low skill cap and low skill gap. Not the ideal game to really see stats. You would be much better off looking at stats from CS:GO/Quake/etc


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> BattleField has a low skill cap and low skill gap. Not the ideal game to really see stats. You would be much better off looking at stats from CS:GO/Quake/etc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Please go. I could keep a 2.00 KDR on CSS on my office desktop. Brb forward/slide left/slide right/backwards and crouch. Simple and easy as all hell. Meanwhile in BF4 I not only have to worry about other soldiers but tanks/heli's/jets/and many other obstacle's raining fire down on my arse. CS was cool back in the 90's. Today there are so many other better options out there.


----------



## velocityx

it's kinda scary that a tn panel will cost this much.


----------



## rcfc89

Nothing against those who play CSS or Quake. They were very fun games back in the day. But with today's technology and current high-end PC specs playing CSS would be like taking a formula one car to pick up groceries.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Its far more then colors. The contrast and sharpness (graphics) are strikingly better in 1440p vs 1080p. That's why most people with high end rigs use 1440p or higher. This is the main reason this Monitor is such a big deal. So many sacrificed a little bit of smoothness to have better graphics. Now you can have both.


Again, I don't care about colors/graphics/sharpness. If I had a good, working CRT, I'd use that. There's a reason why I use this monitor on my "low end" system. I play to win and I'll take any advantage I can get, casual gamers can keep to their IPS monitors, I'll keep my strobed TN until something better comes along. Also, hating on Counter Strike because it doesn't look good is extremely stupid. I have a PC that's overkill for CS and I love playing CS.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> it's kinda scary that a tn panel will cost this much.


I paid $600 for the Samsung S27A950D... This has G-Sync and a higher res.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> it's kinda scary that a tn panel will cost this much.


It's 1440p, Gsync'd AND 120hz. It's higher then I would spend on a monitor but I don't the price is totally bonkers. I think $649 would be a fair price for it tbh.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Which is why I will be throwing my money at Asus the second this monitor is released


+1 I am very excited for this monitor.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Again, I don't care about colors/graphics/sharpness. If I had a good, working CRT, I'd use that. There's a reason why I use this monitor on my "low end" system. I play to win and I'll take any advantage I can get, casual gamers can keep to their IPS monitors, I'll keep my strobed TN until something better comes along. Also, hating on Counter Strike because it doesn't look good is extremely stupid. I have a PC that's overkill for CS and I love playing CS.


Do you get paid to play? If no, than your a casual gamer.hate to break it to ya.


----------



## Pheesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Do you get paid to play? If no, than your a casual gamer.hate to break it to ya.


Casual gamer vs competitve gamer is not the same as amateur gamer vs professional gamer.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I had hard numbers in my case because it took me a week to realize why I was doing so poorly.
> 
> Send me a friend request in BF4 (RobilarFrost). Seems like we play the same way


Will do! My roommate and I are always looking for squad members that get after the objective hard.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Q2 can't come fast enough!


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Do you get paid to play? If no, than your a casual gamer.hate to break it to ya.


Lol, just because you don't get a paycheck doesn't mean you can't be a competitive person and play for the win. Playing for the competitive aspect and playing casually don't really have anything to do with getting paid. They're just two different reasons and styles for gaming. "Competitive" players will look for any advantage they can get to help them do better while "casual" players are less likely to be concerned with giving themselves every possible advantage and are more likely to care about things like eye candy and color accuracy and sacrifice performance advantages to get those perks.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Lol, just because you don't get a paycheck doesn't mean you can't be a competitive person and play for the win. Playing for the competitive aspect and playing casually don't really have anything to do with getting paid. They're just two different reasons and styles for gaming. "Competitive" players will look for any advantage they can get to help them do better while "casual" players are less likely to be concerned with giving themselves every possible advantage and are more likely to care about things like eye candy and color accuracy and sacrifice performance advantages to get those perks.


and just becasue you have an ips/pls panel doesn't make you a casual gamer, thats what I am getting at. blanket statements like everyone without a tn panel is a casual gamer is as stupid as me saying if you dont get paid to play your a casual gamer.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> and just becasue you have an ips/pls panel doesn't make you a casual gamer, thats what I am getting at.


Well, I wasn't trying to argue that, so I guess I don't necessarily disagree. It's all just a matter of preference.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Well, I wasn't trying to argue that, so I guess I don't necessarily disagree. It's all just a matter of preference.


yeah I know, it was in response to the earlier guy I quoted when I made my original deliberately ignorant post.









this one

"_Again, I don't care about colors/graphics/sharpness. If I had a good, working CRT, I'd use that. There's a reason why I use this monitor on my "low end" system. I play to win and I'll take any advantage I can get, casual gamers can keep to their IPS monitors, I'll keep my strobed TN until something better comes along. Also, hating on Counter Strike because it doesn't look good is extremely stupid. I have a PC that's overkill for CS and I love playing CS._"


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> yeah I know, it was in response to the earlier guy I quoted when I made my original deliberately ignorant post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one
> 
> "_Again, I don't care about colors/graphics/sharpness. If I had a good, working CRT, I'd use that. There's a reason why I use this monitor on my "low end" system. I play to win and I'll take any advantage I can get, casual gamers can keep to their IPS monitors, I'll keep my strobed TN until something better comes along. Also, hating on Counter Strike because it doesn't look good is extremely stupid. I have a PC that's overkill for CS and I love playing CS._"


Gotcha.


----------



## Jack Mac

I don't mean to say that IPS/PLS monitor users are all casual, but most of them are, because most competitive players will take every advantage they can get. IPS/PLS is inferior to TN when it comes to competitive gaming, but they both have their purposes. Why don't we leave it at that.


----------



## Scorpion49

Monitor snobs are funny. IPS/PLS or bust, gotta be able to read the screen from directly above it when I'm.... nevermind.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Monitor snobs are funny. IPS/PLS or bust, gotta be able to read the screen from directly above it when I'm.... nevermind.


have you been watching me?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Monitor snobs are funny. IPS/PLS or bust, gotta be able to read the screen from directly above it when I'm.... nevermind.


Really funny...









Two kinds of posters in here. The first acknowledges the strengths and weaknesses of both IPS/ PLS panels and TN panels and usually have owned both. They ultimately choose best for what they do the most with their systems.

The second kind insist that IPS is the best for everything and that there can be no way that a TN panel can be better at anything over an IPS/PLS panel. These types have usually come from a cheap 60hz TN panel and invested in an IPS monitor without ever having owned a high end 120 or 144hz TN panel.

I've owned POS 60hz TN panels and spent $500-$600 on top end gaming monitors. Big difference between the two extremes.







(and yes I own a pair of IPS monitors too).


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Nothing against those who play CSS or Quake. They were very fun games back in the day. But with today's technology and current high-end PC specs playing CSS would be like taking a formula one car to pick up groceries.


except modern day games aren't about being in leagues and premade matches. It's about larger player sizes where and low skill ceilings so advantages aren't really needed.

honestly it's hard to justify monitors like this without games like CS or Quake or 6v6 comp TF2.


----------



## Pr0xy

I got excited about the updated title until I saw comments saying it's still just a TN panel.... *** Asus?!


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Really funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kinds of posters in here. The first acknowledges the strengths and weaknesses of both IPS/ PLS panels and TN panels and usually have owned both. They ultimately choose best for what they do the most with their systems.
> 
> The second kind insist that IPS is the best for everything and that there can be no way that a TN panel can be better at anything over an IPS/PLS panel. These types have usually come from a cheap 60hz TN panel and invested in an IPS monitor without ever having owned a high end 120 or 144hz TN panel.
> 
> I've owned POS 60hz TN panels and spent $500-$600 on top end gaming monitors. Big difference between the two extremes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes I own a pair of IPS monitors too).


I think it's fair to say you get a compromise no matter what you pick. The cheap koreans (for me) seem to hit right in the middle between the two extremes price and features, but even then it's a luck of the draw. Personally I Just want a 28" 4k monitor with features like gsync with perfect colors, no blur,144 mhz, <1ms, and a huge viewing angle for $250. anyone know where i can get one of those?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think it's fair to say you get a compromise no matter what you pick. The cheap koreans (for me) seem to hit right in the middle between the two extremes price and features, but even then it's a luck of the draw. Personally I Just want a 28" 4k monitor with features like gsync with perfect colors, no blur,144 mhz, <1ms, and a huge viewing angle for $250. anyone know where i can get one of those?


I'll take 3 at that price


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Two kinds of posters in here. The first acknowledges the strengths and weaknesses of both IPS/ PLS panels and TN panels and usually have owned both. They ultimately choose best for what they do the most with their systems.
> 
> *The second kind insist that IPS is the best for everything and that there can be no way that a TN panel can be better at anything over an IPS/PLS panel. These types have usually come from a cheap 60hz TN panel and invested in an IPS monitor without ever having owned a high end 120 or 144hz TN panel..*


You forgot one. We wouldn't want to be biased, would we?









_The third kind insist that TN is the only choice for gaming and that there can be no way that an IPS panel can ever be usable for "real" gaming, much less be as good as a TN panel. These types have usually come from an old >20ms IPS panel and invested in a TN monitor without ever having owned any recent <8ms IPS or eIPS panel. They also claim that anyone who games on an IPS/PLS is a casual and a noob._


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> have you been watching me?


Maybe....

Okay definitely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Really funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two kinds of posters in here. The first acknowledges the strengths and weaknesses of both IPS/ PLS panels and TN panels and usually have owned both. They ultimately choose best for what they do the most with their systems.
> 
> The second kind insist that IPS is the best for everything and that there can be no way that a TN panel can be better at anything over an IPS/PLS panel. These types have usually come from a cheap 60hz TN panel and invested in an IPS monitor without ever having owned a high end 120 or 144hz TN panel.
> 
> I've owned POS 60hz TN panels and spent $500-$600 on top end gaming monitors. Big difference between the two extremes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes I own a pair of IPS monitors too).


The thing I don't get here, is people say "oh I SAW it was a TN and NOPE". No, you didn't. You didn't *see* anything at all, you read about it. This monitor could be so amazing it blows your retinas clear through the back of your skull and solves world hunger*, you have no idea. Until I've had the chance to see it with my own eyes I reserve judgement.

*Asus does not claim their monitors can cure world hunger, however your retinas may actually be in danger.


----------



## Pheozero

So ignoring the usual IPS vs TN argument, color me intrigued, Asus.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> So ignoring the usual IPS vs TN argument, color me intrigued, Asus.










Well it's it's a TN it does not matter what color you are it will be displayed wrongly.


----------



## Pheozero

Cute. Anyways, I was stuck in between deciding to go with more Hz or more resolution. Guess Asus answered my question for me. Now to wait until Nav posts from CES.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> I got excited about the updated title until I saw comments saying it's still just a TN panel.... *** Asus?!


It is a new type of TN, built by Asus and partners, according to PCDIY it rivals eIPS.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> It is a new type of TN, built by Asus and partners, according to PCDIY it rivals eIPS.


would be cool if it is that good. It'd be a gaming monitor with virtually no compromise, that would make it worth it's price fo sho.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> It's 1440p, Gsync'd AND 120hz. It's higher then I would spend on a monitor but I don't the price is totally bonkers. I think $649 would be a fair price for it tbh.


It would have been $650 had they went with a regular stand and didn't have the ROG flair or badge.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> It would have been $650 had they went with a regular stand and didn't have the ROG flair or badge.


Right now its the wrong time to buy a monitor if you are going to spend $500+. 4K is just around the corner. I bet by 2015 4K will be sub $500 prices. 2.5K did not drop in price because it was not a TV resolution and 4K is so its going to push PC same way 1080p did.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Right now its the wrong time to buy a monitor if you are going to spend $500+. 4K is just around the corner. I bet by 2015 4K will be sub $500 prices. 2.5K did not drop in price because it was not a TV resolution and 4K is so its going to push PC same way 1080p did.


Bro...I'm willing to spend up to 1500 for a GOOD quality 4K panel with G-Sync. Heck, I'll settle for 60hz and 5ms if the color is good and 32 ish inches.

Sadly, I haven't seen a single one that fits that criteria. My main issue is although I may have 3 780's, there are times when I bet I'll drop below 60fps so G-Sync in that situation is necessary.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Bro...I'm willing to spend up to 1500 for a GOOD quality 4K panel with G-Sync. Heck, I'll settle for 60hz and 5ms if the color is good and 32 ish inches.
> 
> Sadly, I haven't seen a single one that fits that criteria. My main issue is although I may have 3 780's, there are times when I bet I'll drop below 60fps so G-Sync in that situation is necessary.


You drop below 60 because you dont have Mante. This is exactly why everyone with crazy GU setups need to have no CPU bottleneck.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You drop below 60 because you dont have Mante. This is exactly why everyone with crazy GU setups need to have no CPU bottleneck.


You don't have mantle either. Wheres my mantle? I want some too.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You drop below 60 because you dont have Mante. This is exactly why everyone with crazy GU setups need to have no CPU bottleneck.


Before you go quoting the lack of vaporware and me siding with the wrong team check people's sig rig's before making baseless assertions...

In any case, you're not going to run the Witcher 3 at absolute maximum settings on 4K or surround 1440p and push 60 fps 100% of the time. It's just a fact. Just because you can pull 200 fps on 1440p BF4 doesn't mean you wont run into games that will kill your computer.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Right now its the wrong time to buy a monitor if you are going to spend $500+. 4K is just around the corner. I bet by 2015 4K will be sub $500 prices. 2.5K did not drop in price because it was not a TV resolution and 4K is so its going to push PC same way 1080p did.


I disagree. Low priced 4k monitors are a long way off. Heck reasonably priced 4k tv's are a long way off.

One year from now they will still be expensive.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I disagree. Low priced 4k monitors are a long way off. Heck reasonably priced 4k tv's are a long way off.
> 
> One year from now they will still be expensive.


doesn't dell have a sub 1k 28" 4k monitor coming out this month though? That's a big step forward. with people dropping close to that on a video card, if we can get a 4k 28" at 60hz with decent pixel response for under a grand I see alot of people hoppin on that train. that sin't exactly low cost but its better than 3 grand.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I disagree. Low priced 4k monitors are a long way off. Heck reasonably priced 4k tv's are a long way off.
> 
> One year from now they will still be expensive.


I disagree. Asus did indeed release a 28 inch $800 4K monitor along with Lenovo and Dell this CES. It's just not the size I was looking for.



http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/06/asus-28-inch-4k-display/


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I disagree. Low priced 4k monitors are a long way off. Heck reasonably priced 4k tv's are a long way off.
> 
> One year from now they will still be expensive.


They are already 4K $800 being released in 2014. I can easily see similar priced better 4K in 2015 or cheaper similar panels. 4K is not expensive if its mass produced. The crappiest latop have ppi higher then 4K @ 32 inch. I dont see one problem with yields these days since they can make 440 ppi displays no problem and even higher by the end of 2014. Right now screen tech is on fire.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I'll wait until there are 120hz 4k monitors and a single gpu can easily run games at 4k. I best experience games on 120hz 1080p. Love my BenQ. I had a 1440 display and hated it for gaming. Was great for everything else.

I'm excited for this swift monitor, even if it's a TN. With my TItans, I wouldn't have to upgrade until 2015.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Please go. I could keep a 2.00 KDR on CSS on my office desktop. Brb forward/slide left/slide right/backwards and crouch. Simple and easy as all hell. Meanwhile in BF4 I not only have to worry about other soldiers but tanks/heli's/jets/and many other obstacle's raining fire down on my arse. CS was cool back in the 90's. Today there are so many other better options out there.


CSS was a game people joked about. It was the laughing matter in the competitive scene. 1.6/CS:GO should really be the only two CS that should be mentioned. CS:GO player base continues to grow, while all these new triple AAA titles are riddled with bugs and a low skill gap









Gameplay > graphics. Although not everyone likes the old school gameplay (Unreal Tournament/Quake/CS).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Do you get paid to play? If no, than your a casual gamer.hate to break it to ya.


Competitive/Casual and Amateur/Professional are two different things, don't get them mixed up.

People who buy TN want a quick display with minimal ghosting. IPS is a completely different market.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This monitor is intriguing but I'll be sticking with my Shimians until I can get a reasonably priced 39-40" 4k monitor capable of 60Hz. I'd buy a Seiki right now if it could do 60Hz. I want a BIG screen with high resolution!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am not sure if people have noticed but its says *starting* @ $799. Get ready to pay $1000 for the listed specifications.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

What spec would they leave off for $799?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What spec would they leave off for $799?


Asus mentions 120hz +. So possibly the 120hz version starts at $799, where as the 144hz version is $849?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Asus mentions 120hz +. So possibly the 120hz version starts at $799, where as the 144hz version is $849?


1440p @ 144Hz. I dont thing thats happening.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Asus mentions 120hz +. So possibly the 120hz version starts at $799, where as the 144hz version is $849?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 1440p @ 144Hz. I dont thing thats happening.


G-Sync is capable of something around 170Hz, so this panel very well could be a 120Hz factory default setting, but with G-Sync's variable refresh system allow it to go above that. No one has directly answered this yet, so we can only guess based off what we know G-sync can do.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I didn't know they were even talking about 144Hz with this monitor. I thought it was 120Hz which is plenty IMO.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 1440p @ 144Hz. I dont thing thats happening.


What else would you assume Asus meant by 120hz+ then?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What else would you assume Asus meant by 120hz+ then?


Lol. If they had a 144Hz panel they would put it on ur face.


----------



## dabocx

Id actually expect street price to be lower after a while, I dont see this selling above 799 short of it being a 11/10 product


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 1440p @ 144Hz. I dont thing thats happening.


A quote from Marshal at the ROG forums.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];359128*
> Should be early 2Q, unless unforseen delays. That panel can do up to 144Hz, but it's currently "120+Hz", because between this and the high resolution we're pushing the absolute limitations of the current G-Sync chip inside. Still some dev work between us and NV to get the most out of it, reliably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's spec and quick QnA: http://rog.asus.com/296652014/news/rog-announces-the-pg278q-swift-27-inch-wqhd-g-sync-gaming-monitor/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm sure it will be spec'd as we all are assuming for the $799 price. That's not exactly cheap you know. Lol at a $1k+ TN panel!


----------



## CallsignVega

I wonder if they put 120Hz*+* because maybe you can squeeze more Hz out of it by overclocking the monitor. I believe the new G-Sync Lightboost mode may allows 1 Hz increments for strobing the backlight, which would be great.


----------



## CaliLife17

I think its 120hz+ because they can guarantee 120hz, but anything over that will be Panel to Panel differences. Like how Nvidia does their boost speeds on Kepler cards. You are guaranteed that clock, but it could go higher.

That or the hardware isn't fully finalized and they know they can at least get 120hz.

This will be a Day One purchase for me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Lol. If they had a 144Hz panel they would put it on ur face.


Well what do you know.
Quote:


> Should be early 2Q, unless unforseen delays. That panel can do up to 144Hz, but it's currently "120+Hz", because between this and the high resolution we're pushing the absolute limitations of the current G-Sync chip inside. Still some dev work between us and NV to get the most out of it, reliably smile.gif
> 
> Here's spec and quick QnA: http://rog.asus.com/296652014/news/rog-announces-the-pg278q-swift-27-inch-wqhd-g-sync-gaming-monitor/


----------



## Mygaffer

A $799 TN panel? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Wow.

EDIT: That being said, make this IPS and I'll give you my $800 right now, G-Sync or not.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> A $799 TN panel? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Wow.
> 
> EDIT: That being said, make this IPS and I'll give you my $800 right now, G-Sync or not.


As has been stated several times in this thread...

It is a new TN panel that has never been used before, as Asus and it's partners created it specific to this application. According to PCDIY it rivals the eIPS panel in color.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> As has been stated several times in this thread...
> 
> It is a new TN panel that has never been used before, as Asus and it's partners created it specific to this application. According to PCDIY it rivals the eIPS panel in color.


I'll believe that when I see it. I have never seen a TN panel that could rival even one of the lower end IPS panel types in image quality. Also does not come anywhere close to justifying the price.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I'll believe that when I see it. I have never seen a TN panel that could rival even one of the lower end IPS panel types in image quality. Also does not come anywhere close to justifying the price.


SO why judge the product right now before you have seen a single monitor in person? As you say "believe it when i see it"

Why not just wait and judge with your own eyes, instead of just writing it off now?


----------



## Kronvict

Asus already has my money for this monitor, they just don't know it yet


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> SO why judge the product right now before you have seen a single monitor in person? As you say "believe it when i see it"
> 
> Why not just wait and judge with your own eyes, instead of just writing it off now?


I am not "writing it off" I am saying $800 for a TN panel is ridiculous. It is ridiculous.


----------



## Karnoffel

If this new TN panel really does match eIPS in image quality, that'll be great. When reviewers/people do get to have a good hands-on, hopefully this supposed up in quality defeats gamma shift. Probably won't happen, maybe, I guess...?


----------



## SeeThruHead

I'm sure there are plenty of people who will disagree. I am one of them. 800 is a steal.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I'll believe that when I see it. I have never seen a TN panel that could rival even one of the lower end IPS panel types in image quality. Also does not come anywhere close to justifying the price.


A 27" 1440P 120Hz+ G-Sync 1ms (It will do 144Hz according to Asus, as shown a page or so back) display doesn't justify $800? So how does every IPS or other "high end" display justify their cost?


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> A 27" 1440P 120Hz+ (It will due 144Hz according to Asus, as shown a page or so back) display doesn't justify $800? So how does every IPS or other "high end" display justify their cost?


Image quality of IPS over TN. Hey, obviously I am stepping on some toes here. I have spent this much money on a monitor, just not a TN panel. I have owned a ton of different monitors and our shop has sold a ton of different monitors, high end, low end, etc. I have never seen a TN panel that matches the image quality of an IPS, not even close.

It strikes me that Nvidia and Asus are cashing in on G-Sync to release a monitor with a very high margin. Maybe I'm wrong. That is what it looks like to me. Not releasing an IPS version seems like a big lost opportunity, but again, with pricing at $800 it appears to me that they are trying to get a higher than average gross margin out of this model.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> Image quality of IPS over TN. Hey, obviously I am stepping on some toes here. I have spent this much money on a monitor, just not a TN panel. I have owned a ton of different monitors and our shop has sold a ton of different monitors, high end, low end, etc. I have never seen a TN panel that matches the image quality of an IPS, not even close.
> 
> It strikes me that Nvidia and Asus are cashing on G-Sync to release a monitor with a very high margin. Maybe I'm wrong. That is what it looks like to me. Not releasing an IPS version seems like a big lost opportunity, but again, with pricing at $800 it appears to me that they are trying to get a higher than average gross margin out of this model.


I would imagine IPS' slower refresh rate (and possible input lag) is the reason that Nvidia hasn't incorporated g-sync into it.

The higher cost is because of G-sync and that i think this is the first 1440p TN style panel, and first mainstream 1440p monitor that does 120hz (outside of Korean monitors, that isn't nearly as mainstream as something from asus, viewsonic, or LG for monitors) EDIT: Plus anything geared towards "gamers" or with ROG label on it will also always add a premium

I don't think we can argue its cost until there have been reviews and real consumers start using it. Also Value and worth are so subjective that $800 to one person is much different than $800 to someone else.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I would imagine IPS' slower refresh rate (and possible input lag) is the reason that Nvidia hasn't incorporated g-sync into it.
> 
> The higher cost is because of G-sync and that i think this is the first 1440p TN style panel, and first mainstream 1440p monitor that does 120hz (outside of Korean monitors, that isn't nearly as mainstream as something from asus, viewsonic, or LG for monitors)
> 
> I don't think we can argue its cost until there have been reviews and real consumers start using it. Also Value and worth are so subjective that $800 to one person is much different than $800 to someone else.


We have a few clues as to costs though, don't we? For a while Overlord were selling the Tempest270OC, which was an IPS panel, 2560x1440 panel that ran at 120Hz. They sold for $200 less than what Asus is trying to sell this monitor for.

They will be selling the G-Sync upgrade kit of the VG248QE eventually, that pricing will give us some idea of the cost of the G-Sync board, but I guarantee you it does not break $100.

But hey, I understand why someone would be interested. It is just obvious they are selling this as a premium product and are putting a premium margin on it. Buy if you are prepared to pay that margin, I'll be waiting for something better.


----------



## CaliLife17

Doesn't look like Asus has plans to sell the DIY board. If that is the case, Prices could stay high on it, and you will only be able to upgrade it if you send it to someone. Will be interesting to see if anyone starts selling just the module

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42320-release-date-for-G-SYNC-upgrade-on-VG248QE&p=359127#post359127

[email protected] said:
Quote:


> We never supported this unofficial upgrade path, it was Nvidia that was offering it actually. It strongly suspect it will be limited to pre-upgraded parts in NA region only.


Only thing with the Korean Monitors is you didnt have a warranty and was a dice roll with backlight bleeding and dead pixels. Though i believe frys and micro-center started carrying them which helps alot if you get a dud.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Doesn't look like Asus has plans to sell the DIY board. If that is the case, Prices could stay high on it, and you will only be able to upgrade it if you send it to someone. Will be interesting to see if anyone starts selling just the module
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42320-release-date-for-G-SYNC-upgrade-on-VG248QE&p=359127#post359127
> Only thing with the Korean Monitors is you didnt have a warranty and was a dice roll with backlight bleeding and dead pixels. Though i believe frys and micro-center started carrying them which helps alot if you get a dud.


Considering that the DIY kit has an very expensive ($300) FPGA for rapid prototyping, I'm not surprised that the kits are rare.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Update:

Confirmed to be a custom tuned TN panel.
Comparable to an E-IPS display in terms of color reproduction and accuracy.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Confirmed to be a custom tuned TN panel.
> Comparable to an E-IPS display in terms of color reproduction and accuracy.


NICE!!! cant wait to get my hand on one


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

My understanding of G-sync from the reviews was that if you already had a 120hz you were'nt really missing much but I would like to see it in person. My 4k dell should be coming in tommorrow or soon. I'll just have to find some way to deal with the severe input lag and response time.....


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Confirmed to be a custom tuned TN panel.
> Comparable to an E-IPS display in terms of color reproduction and accuracy.


thank you very much

other opinions?


----------



## TriviumKM

Not sure if this was posted yet:


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well i love ARMA 3 and War Thunder with my 4k tv and 3 1080p monitors its always between 30 - 45 fps for arma and 60 fps for war thunder (thanks to servers I guess). So i have no need for 120fps or the 144fps anymore. Im going to buy a 4k monitor/tv around the 40 - 50" size and call it a day.

Yes Battlefield 4 is good but im only going to play it on PS4 now with mates.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Confirmed to be a custom tuned TN panel.
> Comparable to an E-IPS display in terms of color reproduction and accuracy.


source?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Confirmed to be a custom tuned TN panel.
> Comparable to an E-IPS display in terms of color reproduction and accuracy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> source?


JJ from ASUS


----------



## Akadaka

This monitor is impressive but I still wouldn't buy it if it's not PLS or IPS display.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Confirmed to be a custom tuned TN panel.
> Comparable to an E-IPS display in terms of color reproduction and accuracy.


It looks horrible I can tell from video that it lacks contrast and depth.


----------



## enkay




----------



## surfbumb

This shows a good representation of the color shift...go to 2:50 and look at the ground in the image when he is pivoting the panel...




I'm glad to see monitor innovation, but asus went too far with the price for a tn panel. In the meantime I'm interested in more information on the dell 28" 4k panel...hopefully it is a va panel especially for $699...dang...definitely not ips for that price.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2014/01/07/dell-wasnt-joking-about-that-28-inch-sub-1000-4k-monitor-its-only-699/


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> This shows a good representation of color shift...go to 2:50 and look at the ground in the image when he is pivoting the panel...


But wait, not all TN's are made equal









TN - avoid like a plug.


----------



## DarkBlade6

Off course its nowhere near as good as recent IPS panel in term of color reproduction and viewing angle.. but its still MUCH Better than any other TN panel out there. And when you factor in all the features : G-Sync, 120Hz, 1440P res, Small bezel, 1ms response time. Well I think it might be the perfect compromise between Image quality and response time/refresh rate.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Confirmed to be a custom tuned TN panel.
> Comparable to an E-IPS display in terms of color reproduction and accuracy.


Means nothing if you can move your head 5cm to one side and have different colours and the like. Colour reproduction isn't the only negative of TN...I can see why people would buy this screen when they predominately game but if I'm paying $800 for a screen, I'd buy two Korean ones and take my chances with OCing it or wait for an $800 IPS 4k 60Hz display.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Means nothing if you can move your head 5cm to one side and have different colours and the like. Colour reproduction isn't the only negative of TN...I can see why people would buy this screen when they predominately game but if I'm paying $800 for a screen, I'd buy two Korean ones and take my chances with OCing it or wait for an $800 IPS 4k 60Hz display.


True. Looks like anything more than 45 degrees vertical and the gamma takes a dive off the cliff.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> It looks horrible I can tell from video that it lacks contrast and depth.


This


----------



## zealord

Another good thing about this 27'' 1440p Gsync monitor is that more monitors with that resolution and Gsync will be popping out everywhere. Well a few more will have to add Gsync to the line, but there was a time when there was one 1680x1050 120hz Samsung monitor and no 1080p 120hz monitors. Now they are everywhere.

Pretty sure a few months after the ASUS releases we will see better and cheaper ones coming out, hopefully with non TN panels.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

I'd take an EIZO over this


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> I'd take an EIZO over this


good luck


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> I'd take an EIZO over this


EIZO's (120) 240 Hz monitor is $600 isn't it?


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> EIZO's (120) 240 Hz monitor is $600 isn't it?


Just about....


----------



## hatlesschimp

I like the thin bezel and the fact that 3 of them in portrait would work well but they are 1 year too late and im over 1440p and moving on with 4k.


----------



## senna89

Korean IPS was extremelly slow, speak about it is useless, not competitive like blur and never more can be overclocked to high Hz ..... and was not good as other IPS.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I take a good quality TN panel for gaming over IPS any day of the week. especially for racing anf FPS. This being a custom tuned never before seen definitely has my attention.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I take a good quality TN panel for gaming over IPS any day of the week. especially for racing anf FPS. This being a custom tuned never before seen definitely has my attention.


This, it's a monitor that's designed for gaming, not pretty colors.


----------



## Heracles

The video of the guy rotated it didn't look to bad, a few points though

1.The camera could have easily affected what the display looks like in such an environment so lets not condemn it yet

2.The current ASUS PB 1440 PLS display is one of the most responsive 1440p PLS/IPS monitors out there, most other IPS/PLS monitors are incredible slow and not recommended for intense fast paced gaming according to places like TFT central

3. Korean monitors are luck of the draw, low build quality, limited warranty and return policy and slow, you may get 120hz but it'll be muddier than a TN at 120/144hz. Also no Gsync or lightboost.

4. TN when colour calibrated is capable of depicting at least 80% on a quality display of the sRGB and RGB colour spectrum, results can be found on websites like PRAD

5. JJ said on JayZTwoCents video (I think it was his but he did go on record and said this) that they could have used an IZGO display which is like IPS/PLS which allows up to 120hz but the panel technology and controllers would have made it unfeasible and push the monitor into the $1000 to $2000 mark and have fun convincing people pay that lol


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> 5. JJ said on JayZTwoCents video (I think it was his but he did go on record and said this) that they could have used an IZGO display which is like IPS/PLS which allows up to 120hz but the panel technology and controllers would have made it unfeasible and push the monitor into the $1000 to $2000 mark and have fun convincing people pay that lol


If they came out with a 4K 60-80hz VA at the 1000 to 2000 mark with G-Sync I'd be all over it. There is a market for panels between $1000 and $2000. Especially if you get a 32 inch or a 34 inch 4K monitor, it defeats the need to spend 3x $800 on surround. It's just that I'm unwilling to spend $3300 for a MST non G-Sync 4K monitor.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> If they came out with a 4K 60-80hz VA at the 1000 to 2000 mark with G-Sync I'd be all over it. There is a market for panels between $1000 and $2000. Especially if you get a 32 inch or a 34 inch 4K monitor, it defeats the need to spend 3x $800 on surround. It's just that I'm unwilling to spend $3300 for a MST non G-Sync 4K monitor.


You might but ASUS can't sell to the 5%'s though and expect to see a profit. Hell I would drop a ton of money on a 2560x1440(or 4K) 120hz with 1ms response times, Gsync with a IPS/PLS/IZGO panel but they would be priced in the thousands and only sell to the overkill crowd on places like OCN and as much of community as we are, we're not that big in the grand scheme of things :/


----------



## Jack Mac

My dream monitor is a 24" 120Hz strobed 4K TN or VA.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> My dream monitor is a 24" 120Hz strobed 4K TN or VA.


That sounds like my dream monitor as well. 60hz doesn't cut it for me anymore.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> 5. JJ said on JayZTwoCents video (I think it was his but he did go on record and said this) that they could have used an IZGO display which is like IPS/PLS which allows up to 120hz but the panel technology and controllers would have made it unfeasible and push the monitor into the $1000 to $2000 mark and have fun convincing people pay that lol


I would have dropped 2 grand in a heartbeat for this monitor if it were IGZO and not TN... and I doubt I'm the only one.


----------



## SeeThruHead

That would be nice but you would probably need Gsync with 4x SLI for it to be decent. You're not going to get a consistent 120fps on 4k with current GPUs.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> That would be nice but you would probably need Gsync with 4x SLI for it to be decent. You're not going to get a consistent 120fps on 4k with current GPUs.


By the time those monitors are available, Better and faster cards will be out.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I would have dropped 2 grand in a heartbeat for this monitor if it were IGZO and not TN... and I doubt I'm the only one.


Try and market that monitor though for around that 2k mark?, most people will look at you like your daft and say I can buy X amount of monitors for that or I could buy a car for that much money etc.

Us OCN'ers are small part of the market share sadly


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> By the time those monitors are available, Better and faster cards will be out.


So will more demanding games. We would really need to see a huge jump in performance to get an average user 2 way sli running above 60fps on 4k. Maybe 4x 880ti or whatever the top 800 series card will be. But I think 2560x1440 is the sweet spot for the next little while at least.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> So will more demanding games. We would really need to see a huge jump in performance to get an average user 2 way sli running above 60fps on 4k. Maybe 4x 880ti or whatever the top 800 series card will be. But I think 2560x1440 is the sweet spot for the next little while at least.


Maybe so, especially when there are so many poorly optimized titles on PC. Most of my games are ran using brute horse power.

If that magical monitor existed today, id happily get 2 more Titans, since they scale very well the higher the resolution. I had a 1440 screen taht was perfect for everything except gaming. I was using a 680 last year and my BenQ 120HZ TN monitor was my better hands down. I do a lot of graphic design and an IPS would definitely be better for that, but not for gaming. The only way I'll jump on the 4k boat is if they offer what this Asus Swift looks to offer. Not knocking anyone off for buying the Korean monitors, but I've read so many horror stories on the Korean Monitor club, that I just don't want to take my chances.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> So will more demanding games. We would really need to see a huge jump in performance to get an average user 2 way sli running above 60fps on 4k. Maybe 4x 880ti or whatever the top 800 series card will be. But I think 2560x1440 is the sweet spot for the next little while at least.


Yeah I feel the same way. Neither Nvidia nor AMD can push GPUs so hard that a single card could run 4K with high settings and high framerate in future games, but I do hope I am wrong.


----------



## Jack Mac

I'd buy two more 290s if my dream monitor existed and just run everything on low.


----------



## iARDAs

I truly enjoy my 1440p IPS panel. However, I would get this 1440p TN panel for sure if the colors are similar.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'd buy two more 290s if my dream monitor existed and just run everything on low.


that Kinda defeats the purpose of a high res monitor.


----------



## ladcrooks

delete


----------



## Mhill2029

1440p and 120Hz? Interesting.....


----------



## benben84

One thing that irks me is they still deem it necessary to make the bottom bezel thicker than the top three....why? Please just make them all the same!!!!!


----------



## dabocx

Maybe without the bezel cover itll be thinner?

I wonder how long we will be waiting for review units to ship out, I wanted to buy a monitor this month but I may hold off my purchace .

Im still using my 780ti on a 1300X700 display


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> that Kinda defeats the purpose of a high res monitor.


Just like a TN panel defeats the purpose of an $800 monitor


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Try and market that monitor though for around that 2k mark?, most people will look at you like your daft and say I can buy X amount of monitors for that or I could buy a car for that much money etc.
> 
> Us OCN'ers are small part of the market share sadly


You can go buy 3 dinky monitors in surround while I pick up an expensive 32 or 34 incher


----------



## Dustin1

I'll take 3.

and 3 new 780 Ti's to boot.

Maybe even a new computer chair...

and now I'm awake ~~ Dream Sequence Over.









But really, this is nice but I feel as if the price is a bit steep. I mean, at around $600 - $700 range I'd be sold on at least 1, but at $799 just too rich for my blood atm.


----------



## TiezZ BE

But isn't that the MSRP?? Actual webshop prices probably will be a bit lower after this monitor is launched.


----------



## CallsignVega

Watching those latest videos, definitely looks like a full matte film panel.







That matte film would have to come off day one, the image would be so much better.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Just like a TN panel defeats the purpose of an $800 monitor


How? It's a gaming monitor. As JJ said, nothing like this has been seen before. Coming from a 1080p TN, which I absolutely love. This is actually worth looking at. I said this before, if a 1440 or even a 4k gets me the benefits of my 120hz BenQ. I'll be all over those screens.

It's silly how people assume IPS is better than TN for gaming. If you're playing Battlefield 3 and you're sitting in a pond admiring the high detail on the rocks and sand you're probably getting pwned. It's more about smooth gameplay, especially if you're constantly moving.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> How? It's a gaming monitor. As JJ said, nothing like this has been seen before. Coming from a 1080p TN, which I absolutely love. This is actually worth looking at. I said this before, if a 1440 or even a 4k gets me the benefits of my 120hz BenQ. I'll be all over those screens.
> 
> It's silly how people assume IPS is better than TN for gaming. If you're playing Battlefield 3 and you're sitting in a pond admiring the high detail on the rocks and sand you're probably getting pwned. It's more about smooth gameplay, especially if you're constantly moving.


Oh I'm sorry, I prefer my $400+ monitors to actually look nice and make me think things other than "wow that blue shift is epic".









Anyways it was a joke. I know some gamers don't care about fugly color shift and are willing to live with it to get the substantially increased smoothness.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Oh I'm sorry, I prefer my $400+ monitors to actually look nice and make me think things other than "wow that blue shift is epic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways it was a joke. I know some gamers don't care about fugly color shift and are willing to live with it to get the substantially increased smoothness.


Not all TN panels are 89.99 screens from Micro Center either. Colors are really nice on some.

This Asus screen has "potential" to be an awesome monitor. For those who prefer an IPS 1440, there are already plenty for sale. Dell just announced a 28" 4k for 699. For those that don't care much about motion smoothness, that's the way to go. This brings us back to the, can your graphics card run games at 4k? No point in trying to game on 4k if all you have is a Radeon 7870 and have to turn settings way down. 1080p on Ultra, while being smooth at 120hz is better than 2k or 4k on med or low settings.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> But isn't that the MSRP?? Actual webshop prices probably will be a bit lower after this monitor is launched.


If anything, they'll be higher. Supply and demand. People will be jumping on the monitors, retailers will try to cash in.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> If anything, they'll be higher. Supply and demand. People will be jumping on the monitors, retailers will try to cash in.


Personally I've never seen prices going above the MSRP in my region (central europe), maybe it happened before but I've never seen it happen.

edit: speaking about webshops. I hardly look at local retail computer shop prices because around my city all pc shops have high prices compared to webshops.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> that Kinda defeats the purpose of a high res monitor.


Not really, that's like saying 720p ultra > 1080 low.


----------



## ladcrooks

I'm sure my tv monitor is above tn - but unless i was into photographic work i don't think tn's are that bad, never worried me before. As for gaming I'm sure your not going to say that bloke over there does not look the proper colour, or the trees, the ground .... ref 100% adobe not! - I'm not playing this game









You know what I'm saying


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> The video of the guy rotated it didn't look to bad, a few points though
> 
> 1.The camera could have easily affected what the display looks like in such an environment so lets not condemn it yet
> 
> *2.The current ASUS PB 1440 PLS display is one of the most responsive 1440p PLS/IPS monitors out there, most other IPS/PLS monitors are incredible slow and not recommended for intense fast paced gaming according to places like TFT central*
> 
> 3. Korean monitors are luck of the draw, low build quality, limited warranty and return policy and slow, you may get 120hz but it'll be muddier than a TN at 120/144hz. Also no Gsync or lightboost.
> 
> 4. TN when colour calibrated is capable of depicting at least 80% on a quality display of the sRGB and RGB colour spectrum, results can be found on websites like PRAD
> 
> 5. JJ said on JayZTwoCents video (I think it was his but he did go on record and said this) that they could have used an IZGO display which is like IPS/PLS which allows up to 120hz but the panel technology and controllers would have made it unfeasible and push the monitor into the $1000 to $2000 mark and have fun convincing people pay that lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> except modern day games aren't about being in leagues and premade matches. It's about larger player sizes where and low skill ceilings so advantages aren't really needed.
> 
> honestly it's hard to justify monitors like this without games like CS or Quake or 6v6 comp TF2.


I may be going out on a limb here but I'm willing to bet 99% of these people claiming IPS is terrible for gaming have never experienced 1440p Ultra at 60fps on a PB278Q. In fact I guarantee it. Although my thoughts sound like a broken record at this point I'm one of the very few here who have had the best of both displays in having a Benq 2420tx previously with my current rig. Being able to max out games and take advantage of what both display's have to offer I'm without a doubt voting IPS for gaming. Maybe the other IPS monitor's are terrible performers for gaming. But the PB278Q is an amazing gaming display. It's light years ahead of a TN 1080P 120hz display in gaming experience. Like I've said many times in games like CSS or Quake I can see the need for 120hz. But in games like BF3/BF4, Crysis series, Far Cry series, Metro series or any other newer demanding game with new technology its not even close. I'll reserve judgement of this so called new TN panel until the reviews come out and I'm able to see it in person.


----------



## alarre1

Can't wait to see how much my vendor will get these for


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not all TN panels are 89.99 screens from Micro Center either. Colors are really nice on some.
> 
> This Asus screen has "potential" to be an awesome monitor. For those who prefer an IPS 1440, there are already plenty for sale. Dell just announced a 28" 4k for 699. For those that don't care much about motion smoothness, that's the way to go. This brings us back to the, can your graphics card run games at 4k? No point in trying to game on 4k if all you have is a Radeon 7870 and have to turn settings way down. 1080p on Ultra, while being smooth at 120hz is better than 2k or 4k on med or low settings.


I'm not talking about color accuracy. I'm talking about color shift. I've never seen a TN panel - high end or otherwise - that doesn't suffer from significant and obnoxious color shift, especially at such a large physical form factor.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Resolution and color go hand in hand. Its funny that everyone here can agree they want higher resolution without understanding the role color plays in a high resolution image. Responsiveness is awesome too, but I'll sacrifice those few milliseconds.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not all TN panels are 89.99 screens from Micro Center either. Colors are really nice on some.
> 
> This Asus screen has "potential" to be an awesome monitor. For those who prefer an IPS 1440, there are already plenty for sale. Dell just announced a 28" 4k for 699. For those that don't care much about motion smoothness, that's the way to go. This brings us back to the, can your graphics card run games at 4k? No point in trying to game on 4k if all you have is a Radeon 7870 and have to turn settings way down. 1080p on Ultra, while being smooth at 120hz is better than 2k or 4k on med or low settings.


120hz is definitly an advantage, but as far as 1080p ultra, 2k and certainly 4k at medium will look a lot better if maybe not as smooth.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> My dream monitor is a 24" 120Hz strobed 4K TN or VA.


How would you be able to see anything with such a small monitor with such a high resolution? I have a hard time seeing things on my 27" 2560 x 1440 monitor, things get so small. I need to zoom in on webpages, spreadsheets etc.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Watching those latest videos, definitely looks like a full matte film panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That matte film would have to come off day one, the image would be so much better.


Same for me Vega. After you did the VG248QE's for me, I'll never be able to go back to having matte film. If I end up getting one of these it'll likely be shipped to your doorstep first if you're still offering the service when the time comes!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Confirmed to be a custom tuned TN panel.
> Comparable to an E-IPS display in terms of color reproduction and accuracy.


Great! Sounds like this might be my display then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Watching those latest videos, definitely looks like a full matte film panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That matte film would have to come off day one, the image would be so much better.


Yea.....

That is such a scary thing for myself, removing film on a new display like that. What if you break it? What if it goes wrong!? I wonder if they will offer a semi-matte finish on these as well.....


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Just saw this panel in person.

It's colors are pretty good, a little bit worse than the PB278. Viewing angles are also not bad.

If you're using it for gaming and average stuff, this monitor is perfect. If you want something for color correction, obviously this is not the one for you.

If you have any other questions please ask.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I for one don't really have a problem gaming on TN or IPS. I had a Sammy S27A950D which was about the best TN panel I've ever seen and the color shift on it was minimal side-to-side (it was bad from extreme above or below but who looks at their screen at that angle). I then replaced it with two 1440p Shimians with the IPS panels and they are also fantastic looking. I do miss the fluidity and lack of tearing on the Sammy but then I couldn't really go back to 1080p either. If this new 1440p 120Hz monitor has a TN panel on par with the S27A950D then I really don't see the problem with it being a TN panel as the color shift when sitting in front of the monitor gaming was minimal.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Just saw this panel in person.
> 
> It's colors are pretty good, a little bit worse than the PB278. Viewing angles are also not bad.
> 
> If you're using it for gaming and average stuff, this monitor is perfect. If you want something for color correction, obviously this is not the one for you.
> 
> If you have any other questions please ask.


The PB278 has a PLS panel. So if the color is close to that monitor, I'd say it's a win from a gaming perspective.


----------



## VSG

I might end up keeping my 2713HM and add this as a secondary monitor for gaming only. I would love to see this in person but I don't know if box stores like Best Buy will have it, I might have to contact Micro Center and see. Any idea on retail availability?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Tiger Direct might get them...


----------



## Karnoffel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Just saw this panel in person.
> 
> It's colors are pretty good, a little bit worse than the PB278. Viewing angles are also not bad.
> 
> If you're using it for gaming and average stuff, this monitor is perfect. If you want something for color correction, obviously this is not the one for you.
> 
> If you have any other questions please ask.


What about gamma shift?


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Watching those latest videos, definitely looks like a full matte film panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That matte film would have to come off day one, the image would be so much better.


I hope they sell one without the matte film, cannot stand the blur.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnoffel*
> 
> What about gamma shift?


Isn't gamma shift contingent on viewing angle?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The PB278 has a PLS panel. So if the color is close to that monitor, I'd say it's a win from a gaming perspective.


Yup! I am down for one at this point!


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Korean IPS was extremelly slow, speak about it is useless, not competitive like blur and never more can be overclocked to high Hz ..... and was not good as other IPS.


And not everyone is as sensitive to it as others, some people don't notice motion blur at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Try and market that monitor though for around that 2k mark?, most people will look at you like your daft and say I can buy X amount of monitors for that or I could buy a car for that much money etc.
> 
> Us OCN'ers are small part of the market share sadly


The same thing applies to this screen as it is now, most people have zero need for 120Hz or even gsync.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> It's silly how people assume IPS is better than TN for gaming. If you're playing Battlefield 3 and you're sitting in a pond admiring the high detail on the rocks and sand you're probably getting pwned. It's more about smooth gameplay, especially if you're constantly moving.


It's just as silly how people assume everyone plays FPS or notices the difference between IPS and TN response times...I have a decidedly average screen in terms of response time yet I didn't notice a difference from my previous CRT screens or other 1440x900 LCD screen.

I'd take IPS and have the game look better any day. It's the same as buying a more expensive GPU to run at higher settings, or do you use those two Titans to run BF3 on low so you don't sit there admiring the high detail on the rocks and sand? Even a GTX 470 can get 60fps+ all the time on BF3 low settings, I know that for a fact. I don't even care so much about in game settings in terms of how good a game looks...I'd happily run on low to get higher FPS first, but stuff that doesn't make my FPS lower like IPS? I'll happily go for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'm not talking about color accuracy. I'm talking about color shift. I've never seen a TN panel - high end or otherwise - that doesn't suffer from significant and obnoxious color shift, especially at such a large physical form factor.


This.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Just saw this panel in person.
> 
> It's colors are pretty good, a little bit worse than the PB278. Viewing angles are also not bad.
> 
> If you're using it for gaming and average stuff, this monitor is perfect. If you want something for color correction, obviously this is not the one for you.
> 
> If you have any other questions please ask.


talk about:

color
contrast
grid or artifact or gradient on intense and static color reproduction
blur
and coating


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I now nominate Nav as the official "OCN CES Spy".

Can I get a second motion on this?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I may be going out on a limb here but I'm willing to bet 99% of these people claiming IPS is terrible for gaming have never experienced 1440p Ultra at 60fps on a PB278Q. In fact I guarantee it. Although my thoughts sound like a broken record at this point I'm one of the very few here who have had the best of both displays in having a Benq 2420tx previously with my current rig. Being able to max out games and take advantage of what both display's have to offer I'm without a doubt voting IPS for gaming. Maybe the other IPS monitor's are terrible performers for gaming. But the PB278Q is an amazing gaming display. It's light years ahead of a TN 1080P 120hz display in gaming experience. Like I've said many times in games like CSS or Quake I can see the need for 120hz. But in games like BF3/BF4, Crysis series, Far Cry series, Metro series or any other newer demanding game with new technology its not even close. I'll reserve judgement of this so called new TN panel until the reviews come out and I'm able to see it in person.


Then I must be part of the 1%. I've played on a 120Hz Catleap and it was pretty dang blurry compared to my strobed XL2420T. The resolution and colors were nice, but not worth giving up so much motion clarity to achieve. Also, look at vega, he's had all kinds of monitors and currently uses 3x strobed 1080p displays. I prefer motion clarity to other qualities in monitors.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Is this Asus monitor going to be able to do 120hz strobed? Didn't they say the G-Sync module will support 120hz strobing?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Is this Asus monitor going to be able to do 120hz strobed? Didn't they say the G-Sync module will support 120hz strobing?


Asus actually stated it is capable of 144Hz, and I believe it is strobed as well.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Asus actually stated it is capable of 144Hz, and I believe it is strobed as well.


They said the panel can do 144hz but the G-Sync module is a bit hit or miss. They're able to do 120hz without any depredation and can do it consistently.


----------



## Waro

Just for my understanding:
A strobed backlight would be the Lightboost-hack as an official feature, right?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Yes.

Now, I'm wondering if lightboost is available for the variable frame rate or is it only at 120hz


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> They said the panel can do 144hz but the G-Sync module is a bit hit or miss. They're able to do 120hz without any depredation and can do it consistently.


I was under the impression the G-sync module can hit ~170Hz.....

Hmm...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I was under the impression the G-sync module can hit ~170Hz.....
> 
> Hmm...


G-Sync modules were advertised to hit 177hz but I would hazard a guess that it has to do with bandwidth of the signal more than anything. You're probably hitting the Displayport 1.2 bandwidth limit of 17gbps. 2560x1440 @ 120hz is probably similar to 1920x1080 @ 177hz.


----------



## hrockh

Very good infos here
http://rog.asus.com/296652014/news/rog-announces-the-pg278q-swift-27-inch-wqhd-g-sync-gaming-monitor/

Basically it's a recap of what we said already. TN should be fine, remember the Mac Pros before the Retina? All TN. Also the Razer Blade 17 has a TN panel. Both Razer and Apple's choice of panel were really really good and more than suffice for everyday use.
Quote:


> Q&A
> 
> What is ASUS GamePlus?
> The crosshair overlay and timer-count down - the VG248QE (the one Nvidia originally used to demonstrate G-Sync) which also includes this feature!
> 
> What is the 5-way menu control?
> On the right-hand side of the monitor, a tiny joystick with 5-way movement is used to control the OSD. This makes any monitor adjustments extremely easy and quick, greatly improving the user experience!
> 
> Why only a single DisplayPort connection?
> Nvidia's G-Sync input currently requires DisplayPort in order to function, so this is the only input available.
> 
> Does it come bundled with a DP cable?
> Yes! ROG will bundle a high-quality DisplayPort cable.
> 
> Minimum graphic card requirement?
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost or more recent equivalent is required.
> 
> Why is the display TN rather than IPS/PVA/MVA, etc?
> Not all TN's are made the same: the premium panel used in the PG278Q is of very high quality. IPS panels (and their derivatives like PVA/MVA etc) are not suitable for a multitude of reasons: 1) the response rate is simply not fast enough to react to the active change in refresh rate and 2) They cannot reliably achieve >60Hz without significantly affecting the quality of the image. IGZO technology (and LTPS - low temperature polysilicon - likewise) - yields 100′s of times faster electron mobility versus standard amorphous silicon panels - and thus can provide a response rate comparable to TN (up to 60Hz currently), but, however desirable this technology is, it is still currently cost prohibitively for many PC gaming enthusiasts in 2014, which is why ROG has used a better priceerformance, high quality TN panel.
> 
> When can I buy one?
> The PG278Q Swift will be available in the next few months - keep an eye on ROG site for updates!


----------



## Scotty99

Holy crap how did i miss this thread!

Ok so 800 bucks is a lot of money but, a 120+hz 1440p monitor with gsync? Cant believe im saying it but the price isnt crazy, its reasonable.

My only question here guys, im a WoW fanboy and its basically all i play, how strong of a video card would i need in order to maintain a steady 120 FPS at 1440p. I am NOT counting raids/crowded cities/large scale pvp here, im talking about GPU limited areas like questing zones and 5 man dungeons and arena etc. I currently have a gtx 465 and i can peg 120 FPS at 1080p with my current settings in these areas i describe, a gtx 770 should be sufficient for the scenarios i listed aye?


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Holy crap how did i miss this thread!
> 
> Ok so 800 bucks is a lot of money but, a 120+hz 1440p monitor with gsync? Cant believe im saying it but the price isnt crazy, its reasonable.
> 
> My only question here guys, im a WoW fanboy and its basically all i play, how strong of a video card would i need in order to maintain a steady 120 FPS at 1440p. I am NOT counting raids/crowded cities/large scale pvp here, im talking about GPU limited areas like questing zones and 5 man dungeons and arena etc. I currently have a gtx 465 and i can peg 120 FPS at 1080p with my current settings in these areas i describe, a gtx 770 should be sufficient for the scenarios i listed aye?


Yes, a 770 would be plenty. You might want two 770s for crowded raids with lots of effects, but even then a single 770 would probably perform just fine (the 770 is so much more powerful than a 465 it would make your head spin). WoW's graphics are simple, they really dont require a lot of graphics processing power. It's when you start talking about complex modern graphics engines -- Crysis, Metro, Batman -- that you have to start thinking about multiple high-end GPUs.

Problems in crowded cities is a whole different matter that isn't solved with more gpu power.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> G-Sync modules were advertised to hit 177hz but I would hazard a guess that it has to do with bandwidth of the signal more than anything. You're probably hitting the Displayport 1.2 bandwidth limit of 17gbps. 2560x1440 @ 120hz is probably similar to 1920x1080 @ 177hz.


1920x1080 at 177hz is less bandwidth than 2560x1440 at 120hz...

It might simply be due tot he infancy of the tech, and just needs more tweaking. I can see a situation of them being able to do 120Hz without any problem right now, but are still not comfortable with 144Hz, so they don't advertise it.

Either way, I am buying the damn thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Yes, a 770 would be plenty. You might want two 770s for crowded raids with lots of effects, but even then a single 770 would probably perform just fine. WoW's graphics are simple, they really dont require a lot of graphics processing power. It's when you start talking about complex modern graphics engines -- Crysis, Metro, Batman -- that you have to start thinking about multiple high-end GPUs.
> 
> Problems in crowded cities is a whole different matter that isn't solved with more gpu power.


Yup!

My brother has a 7850 and a 1440P display, and it ran wow pretty dang well, a GTX 770 would be plenty I think in the situation described.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Yes, a 770 would be plenty. You might want two 770s for crowded raids with lots of effects, but even then a single 770 would probably perform just fine. WoW's graphics are simple, they really dont require a lot of graphics processing power. It's when you start talking about complex modern graphics engines -- Crysis, Metro, Batman -- that you have to start thinking about multiple high-end GPUs.
> 
> Problems in crowded cities is a whole different matter that isn't solved with more gpu power.


Yep cause i know the crowded areas are all about CPU and im already basically capped on that end with a OC'd 2500k. But with this monitor i would def need more GPU horsepower because of the resolution increase to 1440p, plus my card does not have enough vram either.

Looks like i need to save up about 1100 bucks lol.


----------



## CaliLife17

I thought that every G-sycn monitor will have a strobed backlight. I could of sworn i read somewhere that all monitors would have both. I will try and dig up the article


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> It is currently a selectable choice:
> G-SYNC Mode: Better for variable framerates (eliminate stutters/tearing, more blur)
> Strobe Mode: Better for constant max framerates (e.g. 120fps @ 120Hz, eliminates blur)


Source


----------



## xlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Umm, sure.
> Assuming you have the funds for at least 3 more 780's.
> And then a 12-15K PSU.
> Yep, that's where we need to be...
> Look, I am all for the advancement of tech, but there isn't any cable company or satellite provider that even offers 4K content. Not to mention any Hollywood entities.
> Upscaling is for morons, because it's not made with native content. It's like the useless 240Hz Tv's. Nobody uses it except for sports, and even then you are getting a compromised image.
> And while some may scale the game for 4K, they don't scale their textures for it.
> It's a market for .001 of consumers this round.
> Personally, I like OLED more, because it's not just about PPI, but about image quality.
> Just my 2 cents.


The cable and satellite companies are working on it. Expect things to happen in 2015-2016. At least the satellite company I work at is and I'm seeing changes happen in preparation of this with respect to budget, personnel, metrics and technology. This is public knowledge(or common sense) FYI.

With that out of the way, the tech WILL be there within 5 years. This is a much easier change technologically than the transition from SD to HD and Apple's PPI fetish akak retina caused consumers to actually care whereas before they didn't. My phone is over 400 ppi, there's no reason why a TV can't get up to 100 in time.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Source


So you can't have both. You either get 3 780ti for strobbed on high end games or use gsync. :/


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Then I must be part of the 1%. I've played on a 120Hz Catleap and it was pretty dang blurry compared to my strobed XL2420T. The resolution and colors were nice, but not worth giving up so much motion clarity to achieve. Also, look at vega, he's had all kinds of monitors and currently uses 3x strobed 1080p displays. I prefer motion clarity to other qualities in monitors.


Not trying to knock you personally so don't take this the wrong way but your hardware spec's are nowhere near where they need to be to take advantage of 1080p 120hz or especially 1440p. Unless your rig is able to bring the most out of what each display has to offer your opinion is invalid imo. And lol at comparing a Catleap to a PB278Q.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Not trying to knock you personally so don't take this the wrong way but your hardware spec's are nowhere near where they need to be to take advantage of 1080p 120hz or especially 1440p. Unless your rig is able to bring the most out of what each display has to offer your opinion is invalid imo. And lol at comparing a Catleap to a PB278Q.


Maybe not powerful enough to run ultra but idc about that. I am happy with my FPS with the settings I use and I am able to take advantage of my monitor'a refresh rate. I personally tested the 120Hz Catleap when one of my friends brought his system to my house to do a side by side comparison of strobed TN vs OC'd IPS. He has a 3930K and SLI 780 classys, easily overkill for 1440p. Although I did like the colors and resolution of the Catleap, it was too blurry for me to use.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Maybe not powerful enough to run ultra but idc about that. I am happy with my FPS with the settings I use and I am able to take advantage of my monitor'a refresh rate. I personally tested the 120Hz Catleap when one of my friends brought his system to my house to do a side by side comparison of strobed TN vs OC'd IPS. He has a 3930K and SLI 780 classys, easily overkill for 1440p. Although I did like the colors and resolution of the Catleap, it was too blurry for me to use.


Exactly what happened to me when I tried my 1440p after being used to my BenQ XL2420TX.


----------



## the9quad

The blurriness of the cheap koreans is over exaggerated by a lot of people around here, especially when they use words like muddy, as soon as i see stuff like that I know they haven't seen or used them ever...

On the other hand I do know the gaming monitors are much clearer, if that makes sense. definitely not "OH MY I CANT USE THE120 HZ IPS ITS TOO BLURRY MY EYESE!!!!"


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Just saw this panel in person.
> 
> It's colors are pretty good, a little bit worse than the PB278. Viewing angles are also not bad.
> 
> If you're using it for gaming and average stuff, this monitor is perfect. If you want something for color correction, obviously this is not the one for you.
> 
> If you have any other questions please ask.


When sitting roughly 18" to 2 feet away from the monitor, can you notice color shifting at the edges of the screen?

Every other TN panel I've seen around this size suffers from noticeable color shift at the edges (and especially the top/bottom) of the screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> The blurriness of the cheap koreans is over exaggerated by a lot of people around here, especially when they use words like muddy, as soon as i see stuff like that I know they haven't seen or used them ever...
> 
> On the other hand I do know the gaming monitors are much clearer, if that makes sense. definitely not "OH MY I CANT USE THE120 HZ IPS ITS TOO BLURRY MY EYESE!!!!"


This is my opinion as well. I could never go back to the color shift of a TN panel, but I can stand the decreased clarity of my 60 Hz IPS vs 120 Hz TN.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> The blurriness of the cheap koreans is over exaggerated by a lot of people around here, especially when they use words like muddy, as soon as i see stuff like that I know they haven't seen or used them ever...
> 
> On the other hand I do know the gaming monitors are much clearer, if that makes sense. definitely not "OH MY I CANT USE THE120 HZ IPS ITS TOO BLURRY MY EYESE!!!!"


Yeah, I'll agree with you there. It's not unusable by any means, it's just not for me.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

looks like my tax return will be going towards one of these monitors and another 770. I Think that's the best upgrade path for me at this point.


----------



## Scorpion49

I had a Catleap, it wasn't even an overclockable one and it looked fine. Except the part where it caught fire, that wasn't good. Only monitor that had truly bad motion blur that I have had is my current U3014. On game mode the overdrive is out of this world, it flickers and stutters and has pixel transitions that make glaciers look fast.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

They also showed up a 4K GSYNC Monitor on the ASUS $3,500 IGZO model... my god was it gorgeous.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> They also showed up a 4K GSYNC Monitor on the ASUS $3,500 IGZO model... my god was it gorgeous.


OOooooooooooooohhhhhh now this I did not know.

That's where my money will be going potentially...


----------



## SeeThruHead

This monitor can't come fast enough. I currently run a 1440p60hz and while it's ok enough for stuff like assassin's Creed I've found myself wanting my old benq 120hz back while playing farcry3. Not to mention g-sync is going to completely alleviate the most annoying problem I have when gaming, which is having to tweak settings so often to maintain 60fps. Usually I just tired and drop settings to make sure I don't have to fiddle W it has it anymore.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

People talking about TN panel color shift here like it is the end of the world, or if your head isn't perfectly still it happens, are over exaggerating I feel. The last TN I had was a Samsung, and while it had color shift, it wasn't nearly as bad as people are making out color shift to be. If I went enough off axis, you could see it, but come on! Something else to consider, is the anti-glare coating on almost every TN panel, and how much that impacts the look.

I see two groups in here right now....

"Motion blur of IPS is too bad to handle! It will make your eyes bleed!"

and

"TN color shift is so bad, if you even twitch a neck muscle, the screen goes blank because it shifted so bad!"

The truth of the matter is that most of you are exaggerating both issues. What is not exaggerated is the market for this panel, it is massive! Like TN or not, like Asus or not, that doesn't change the fact that Asus is bringing to market something gamers have wanted for more than a few years now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> They also showed up a 4K GSYNC Monitor on the ASUS $3,500 IGZO model... my god was it gorgeous.


Refresh rate?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> People talking about TN panel color shift here like it is the end of the world, or if your head isn't perfectly still it happens, are over exaggerating I feel. The last TN I had was a Samsung, and while it had color shift, it wasn't nearly as bad as people are making out color shift to be. If I went enough off axis, you could see it, but come on! Something else to consider, is the anti-glare coating on almost every TN panel, and how much that impacts the look.
> 
> I see two groups in here right now....
> 
> "Motion blur of IPS is too bad to handle! It will make your eyes bleed!"
> 
> and
> 
> "TN color shift is so bad, if you even twitch a neck muscle, the screen goes blank because it shifted so bad!"
> 
> The truth of the matter is that most of you are exaggerating both issues. What is not exaggerated is the market for this panel, it is massive! Like TN or not, like Asus or not, that doesn't change the fact that Asus is bringing to market something gamers have wanted for more than a few years now.
> Refresh rate?


60Hz


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> *People talking about TN panel color shift here like it is the end of the world, or if your head isn't perfectly still it happens, are over exaggerating I feel. The last TN I had was a Samsung, and while it had color shift, it wasn't nearly as bad as people are making out color shift to be.* If I went enough off axis, you could see it, but come on! Something else to consider, is the anti-glare coating on almost every TN panel, and how much that impacts the look.
> 
> I see two groups in here right now....
> 
> "Motion blur of IPS is too bad to handle! It will make your eyes bleed!"
> 
> and
> 
> "TN color shift is so bad, if you even twitch a neck muscle, the screen goes blank because it shifted so bad!"
> 
> The truth of the matter is that most of you are exaggerating both issues. What is not exaggerated is the market for this panel, it is massive! Like TN or not, like Asus or not, that doesn't change the fact that Asus is bringing to market something gamers have wanted for more than a few years now.
> Refresh rate?


How large was the monitor? Was it 27-30"? Because the few TN screens I've owned or seen that have been made that large all suffered from color shift that is obvious and which cannot be dealt with when sitting at a normal distance (18"-2') away from the screen.

At 24" and below, I agree with you - the color shift is minimal and not really noticeable if you're not looking for it on a good TN panel.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> 60Hz


Twice as high as I expected, nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> How large was the monitor? Was it 27-30"? Because the few TN screens I've owned or seen that have been made that large all suffered from color shift that is obvious and which cannot be dealt with when sitting at a normal distance (18"-2') away from the screen.
> 
> At 24" and below, I agree with you - the color shift is minimal and not really noticeable if you're not looking for it on a good TN panel.


It was 24", which was the largest display I owned until my 27" IPS.....

I wasn't aware that size impacted the issue so heavily, at least not to the "end of the world" degree so many people claim.


----------



## surfbumb

Heres is the 4k monitor from asus


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Twice as high as I expected, nice.
> It was 24", which was the largest display I owned until my 27" IPS.....
> 
> I wasn't aware that size impacted the issue so heavily, at least not to the "end of the world" degree so many people claim.


Size affects how extreme the angle is at the edges of the screen - and hence how much color shift you may see even when your eyes are centered on the screen. The larger the TN panel is, the farther away you have to sit if you find color shifting annoying.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Size affects how extreme the angle is at the edges of the screen - and hence how much color shift you may see even when your eyes are centered on the screen. The larger the TN panel is, the farther away you have to sit if you find color shifting annoying.


Interesting, bit surprised I wasn't aware of that, then again I am not as into panel tech as I am other hardware. I have always sat 2 to 3 feet away from my display....actually....going to measure that now.....

Alright, as I type this I am almost 4 feet exactly away from my display, that is my display to the very center of my office chair.


----------



## tpi2007

I only read the first few posts, so excuse me if the answer lies in the middle of these 700+ posts, but what panel technology is this monitor using ? TN ? VA ? IPS ?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I only read the first few posts, so excuse me if the answer lies in the middle of these 700+ posts, but what panel technology is this monitor using ? TN ? VA ? IPS ?


A new type of TN panel that Asus worked with their partners to develop and produce. One that has never been used before and made its world debut in the ROG SWIFT.

NavDigitalStorm, a forum member, went to CES and reported back that the color reproduction was just a little worse than Asus' PLS display they have. PCDIY said they felt it came pretty close to eIPS panels....

Both reports would make this about the best looking TN panel ever seen in the mass market, or in the least, show it to be pretty solid.

We should have some objective reviews here in the coming month or two from various review sites.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

I will say its just about the best TN panel I've seen in person.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I will say its just about the best TN panel I've seen in person.


Going to put you on the spot again....

By a small margin, medium margin, or a large margin?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> Heres is the 4k monitor from asus


God that looks sick as hell! Is this the $3500 one?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> God that looks sick as hell! Is this the $3500 one?


No, it's an 800 dollar TN panel like the Lenovo.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Here's an image i took of the 27" ROG SWIFT so you can see how small it is.

Flickr


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> No, it's an 800 dollar TN panel like the Lenovo.


Are you sure? Seems odd that they'd release this and the 1440p / 120Hz one in the OP at the same price point?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Here's an image i took of the 27" ROG SWIFT so you can see how small it is.
> 
> Flickr


Couldn't you have just grabbed it and ran?









I would have made it worth your while. I make excellent cookies...


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Couldn't you have just grabbed it and ran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have made it worth your while. I make excellent cookies...


Well I would but our systems are powering them haha.

I'll have one to test soon!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Are you sure? Seems odd that they'd release this and the 1440p / 120Hz one in the OP at the same price point?


4K @ 60Hz versus 1440p @ 120Hz. Both have their pros and cons, and I can personally see why they would cost the same. 4K has a much larger backing behind it, as it is becoming the industry standard.


----------



## badtaylorx

this will do until the release of the OR


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Are you sure? Seems odd that they'd release this and the 1440p / 120Hz one in the OP at the same price point?


http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2014/01/07/asus-pg278q-g-sync-pb287q-gaming-monitor/1
Quote:


> Joining the PG278Q in Asus' premium monitor range will be a new UHD/4k monitor that, like the Lenovo ThinkVision Pro 2840m that was announced yesterday, aims to bring 4k resolutions to a more affordable price point.
> 
> Sporting a 3,840 x 2,160 resolution it will use a TN panel - like the Lenovo - to keep costs down but will include plenty of video inputs, with HDMI, HDMI/MHL and DisplayPOrt 1.2 all onboard. It will also have a pair of stereo speakers.
> 
> The Asus PB287Q will be available in the second quarter of 2014, and is priced at $799.


You also have to think the 1440p monitor is 120Hz with G-Sync. Plus the 1440p is RoG branded. That's an instant premium in itself.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> 4K @ 60Hz versus 1440p @ 120Hz. Both have their pros and cons, and I can personally see why they would cost the same. 4K has a much larger backing behind it, as it is becoming the industry standard.


Big fan of 1440p IPS 60Hz > 1080p 120Hz but 4K TN @ 60Hz < 1440p TN @ 120Hz + G-Sync.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Here's an image i took of the 27" ROG SWIFT so you can see how small it is.
> 
> Flickr


Might be the picture, but that looks like it was taken at a pretty extreme angle for a TN to be showing up at....

God, I want one so bad......even though I have a 1440P 120Hz IPS from Overlord.


----------



## Karnoffel

Hope they don't go crazy with their Response time OD like they did with the PA279Q, or at least add Trace-Free options.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Might be the picture, but that looks like it was taken at a pretty extreme angle for a TN to be showing up at....
> 
> God, I want one so bad......even though I have a 1440P 120Hz IPS from Overlord.


Thinking the same thing. Since that is confirmed to be a TN panel it just goes to show what I said about good TN panels: The color shift is no where near as bad as its made out to be. The Samsung 120Hz monitor I had was very good at off angle viewing (as long as it was side-to-side and not above/below)...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Thinking the same thing. Since that is confirmed to be a TN panel it just goes to show what I said about good TN panels: The color shift is no where near as bad as its made out to be. The Samsung 120Hz monitor I had was very good at off angle viewing (as long as it was side-to-side and not above/below)...


I just cant stand TN any more. I say in a lot of very weird positions in-front of my computer.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I can't stand bad TN's (like my laptop screen for instance) but the good ones are certainly tolerable considering the upside of 120Hz+ and lightning fast response times...


----------



## bigtonyman1138

I don't mind the 1080p panel in my laptop. Always seems a ton brighter than my benq haha. I haven't owned an ips display and was actually going to buy one of the korean panels till this popped up. This seems like the better option in the long run with g-sync plus 120hz. Just hope if I end up going with another 770 I'd have enough power to run games a decent frame rate for a while.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> I don't mind the 1080p panel in my laptop. Always seems a ton brighter than my benq haha. I haven't owned an ips display and was actually going to buy one of the korean panels till this popped up. This seems like the better option in the long run with g-sync plus 120hz. Just hope if I end up going with another 770 I'd have enough power to run games a decent frame rate for a while.


I run a lot of games in the 100+ fps on a 1440P 120Hz display, and I have Crossfire 7970 which your 770 are about on par with.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I run a lot of games in the 100+ fps on a 1440P 120Hz display, and I have Crossfire 7970 which your 770 are about on par with.


good to know. Just hope its enough power to skip the 800 series. Would rather not have to throw a bunch more money at graphics cards in a couple months.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> People talking about TN panel color shift here like it is the end of the world, or if your head isn't perfectly still it happens, are over exaggerating I feel. The last TN I had was a Samsung, and while it had color shift, it wasn't nearly as bad as people are making out color shift to be. If I went enough off axis, you could see it, but come on! Something else to consider, is the anti-glare coating on almost every TN panel, and how much that impacts the look.
> 
> I see two groups in here right now....
> 
> "Motion blur of IPS is too bad to handle! It will make your eyes bleed!"
> 
> and
> 
> "TN color shift is so bad, if you even twitch a neck muscle, the screen goes blank because it shifted so bad!"
> 
> The truth of the matter is that most of you are exaggerating both issues. What is not exaggerated is the market for this panel, it is massive! Like TN or not, like Asus or not, that doesn't change the fact that Asus is bringing to market something gamers have wanted for more than a few years now.
> Refresh rate?


Completely agree. This debate about TN vs IPS/PLS will go on for a good while but at the end of the day its all about personal preference. I currently use a Dell U2713HM but will get the PG278Q because its everything i have been wanting in a monitor especially since i play alot of FPSs and want that smooth 120hz gameplay at 1440p. I don't wanna deal with overclocking korean panels as well. That's just my preference.


----------



## ckWL

resolution? I still play csgo at 1280x960 stretched lol.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> resolution? I still play csgo at 1280x960 stretched lol.


You poor poor boy.....the feels right now, the feels.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I may be going out on a limb here but I'm willing to bet 99% of these people claiming IPS is terrible for gaming have never experienced 1440p Ultra at 60fps on a PB278Q. In fact I guarantee it. Although my thoughts sound like a broken record at this point I'm one of the very few here who have had the best of both displays in having a Benq 2420tx previously with my current rig. Being able to max out games and take advantage of what both display's have to offer I'm without a doubt voting IPS for gaming. Maybe the other IPS monitor's are terrible performers for gaming. But the PB278Q is an amazing gaming display. It's light years ahead of a TN 1080P 120hz display in gaming experience. Like I've said many times in games like CSS or Quake I can see the need for 120hz. But in games like BF3/BF4, Crysis series, Far Cry series, Metro series or any other newer demanding game with new technology its not even close. I'll reserve judgement of this so called new TN panel until the reviews come out and I'm able to see it in person.


We finally agree on something









I had a high end samsung 120hz tn monitor, and had the asus pb278q 1440p pls for awhile as well, now using the qnix 1440p @ 96 hz and there is no competition, tn panels are awful for color reproduction, and color shift, and viewing angles. We are at the stage where input lag on ips monitors is negligible and not noticeable.

Does high refresh rate matter? Absolutely. Should a high refresh rate come at the cost of using a IPS panel? Absolutely not. These monitors are over priced without a doubt. Yes they are 1440p , 120hz with g-sync but 1440p IPS panels doing 120hz have been on ebay for $300 for a good while now. Charging a extra $500 and adding g-sync and taking away ips for TN makes this ludicrous.

To the people like postaltwinkie saying "this is a new never before tn panel = to eIPS.." well i'm sorry but it doesn't work that way. A TN panel is a TN panel and will have the same pro's and con's as other TN panels in regards to (pros) response time (cons) viewing angles, color reproduction, color shift. Watching that video showing the guy moving it into portrait mode showed this.

If you don't care about color reproduction, then fair enough but just because you don't care about it, doesn't mean that this monitor isn't over priced for what it is.


----------



## Jack Mac

It's overpriced because there is no competition. And 120Hz Korean monitors can't be compared to 120Hz TNs, they're simply inferior when it comes to motion clarity. This monitor would be an insta-buy from me if it's confirmed to work with lightboost and was a bit cheaper.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> We finally agree on something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a high end samsung 120hz tn monitor, and had the asus pb278q 1440p pls for awhile as well, now using the qnix 1440p @ 96 hz and there is no competition, tn panels are awful for color reproduction, and color shift, and viewing angles. We are at the stage where input lag on ips monitors is negligible and not noticeable.
> 
> Does high refresh rate matter? Absolutely. Should a high refresh rate come at the cost of using a IPS panel? Absolutely not. These monitors are over priced without a doubt. Yes they are 1440p , 120hz with g-sync but 1440p IPS panels doing 120hz have been on ebay for $300 for a good while now. Charging a extra $500 and adding g-sync and taking away ips for TN makes this ludicrous.
> 
> To the people like postaltwinkie saying "this is a new never before tn panel = to eIPS.." well i'm sorry but it doesn't work that way. A TN panel is a TN panel and will have the same pro's and con's as other TN panels in regards to (pros) response time (cons) viewing angles, color reproduction, color shift. Watching that video showing the guy moving it into portrait mode showed this.
> 
> If you don't care about color reproduction, then fair enough but just because you don't care about it, doesn't mean that this monitor isn't over priced for what it is.


I'd rather deal with color shift than sever backlight bleed, dead pixels and garbage build quality. I'm selling my qnix the second this monitor is out.


----------



## hero1

I am debating between the two monitors from ASUS but I will most likely opt for the 4K and replace my Dell U2713HM with it.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It's overpriced because there is no competition. And 120Hz Korean monitors can't be compared to 120Hz TNs, they're simply inferior when it comes to motion clarity. This monitor would be an insta-buy from me if it's confirmed to work with lightboost and was a bit cheaper.


You say that like it's fact. In my findings the 120hz qnix is way clearer than the 120hz tn panel i owned. Take out the comparison to korean models anyway and this is still a tn panel and it does have competition because just like every other solution available there is a sacrifice, it's not ips. 144hz is available @ 1080p (not 1440p), 1440p ips/pls (not 120hz apart from the korean monitors) 4k @ 60hz (not 120hz), they all have pros and cons and this is no different, they are all COMPETING against each other because they offer different features, they all appeal to different people, for some people TN is simply unacceptable especially at this price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> I'd rather deal with color shift than sever backlight bleed, dead pixels and garbage build quality. I'm selling my qnix the second this monitor is out.


Sounds pretty awful. Should have returned it when you first received it.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

All the flak I've given TN panels here, but I'd be willing to try it as long as the return policy is good







1440p is the definitly the sweet spot, as I'm typing this from my 4k dell monitor. 4k I.M.O. is not this enormous step up from 1440p like I thought it would be, maybe it's the size of the monitor being 24 inches or game textures simply aren't at a level needed to appreciate it fully. Its a slight step up from 1440 but can't say it makes 1440 look bad like 1440 does to 1080. Also windows scaling and overall compatibility is not there yet. I'm gonna wait for prices to drop and more features to become available before I do 4k again....


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> Heres is the 4k monitor from asus


IPS?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> IPS?


It's TN.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> It's TN.


That probably explains why the IPS model is 3 grand. I simply will not go back to a TN. I'm going to wait a little longer until more 4k options are available and the prices come down a little. Although I have the money its very hard to spend 3k on a 28" display. Very hard.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> You say that like it's fact. In my findings the 120hz qnix is way clearer than the 120hz tn panel i owned. Take out the comparison to korean models anyway and this is still a tn panel and it does have competition because just like every other solution available there is a sacrifice, it's not ips. 144hz is available @ 1080p (not 1440p), 1440p ips/pls (not 120hz apart from the korean monitors) 4k @ 60hz (not 120hz), they all have pros and cons and this is no different, they are all COMPETING against each other because they offer different features, they all appeal to different people, for some people TN is simply unacceptable especially at this price.
> Sounds pretty awful. Should have returned it when you first received it.


Yeah, it sucks. I didn't bother paying shipping back to korea for a replacement when it'll probably be the same way. You're extremely lucky if you get a qnix without lightbleed or dead pixels that can actually overclock to 120hz. This Asus isn't perfect, but the better response time, guaranteed 120+hz and g-sync make it totally worth it to a lot of people. Assuming the panel is as good as nav said, I'll be really happy with it.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> I'll be really happy with it.


And that's all that matters


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It's overpriced because there is no competition. And 120Hz Korean monitors can't be compared to 120Hz TNs, they're simply inferior when it comes to motion clarity. This monitor would be an insta-buy from me if it's confirmed to work with lightboost and was a bit cheaper.


If I remember correctly G-Sync has 2 modes, the variable refresh rate and Lightboost. So we should be able to use it, if not, we could possibly be using ToasyX's strobing program to get it to work.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

It runs at 144Hz


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> It runs at 144Hz


Nice, I thought i read something in this thread about the g-sync module being a factor in actually achieving that, is that accurate? This may have been covered and if so i apologize but do they (Asus/Nvidia) have any intention of releasing THIS monitor in a IPS variation in the future?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Nice, I thought i read something in this thread about the g-sync module being a factor in actually achieving that, is that accurate? This may have been covered and if so i apologize but do they (Asus/Nvidia) have any intention of releasing THIS monitor in a IPS variation in the future?


Im not too sure about GSYNC being responsible for the 144Hz, could be, but I'm not super knowledgeable when it comes to monitor technologies.

Im sure we will see IPS GSYNC in the future once we get above 60Hz refresh rates on those panels without sacrificing colors, etc.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> It runs at 144Hz


Is this true across all production models or something that will vary from model to model? I am surprised they did not advertise this if it was true across the board.


----------



## Scorpion49

AFAIK, 144hz is max refresh rate but Gsync only works at a maximum of 120hz, or that is the case on the VG248QE. It will most likely run at 144hz with gsync off, or 120hz with it on.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> You say that like it's fact. In my findings the 120hz qnix is way clearer than the 120hz tn panel i owned. Take out the comparison to korean models anyway and this is still a tn panel and it does have competition because just like every other solution available there is a sacrifice, it's not ips. 144hz is available @ 1080p (not 1440p), 1440p ips/pls (not 120hz apart from the korean monitors) 4k @ 60hz (not 120hz), they all have pros and cons and this is no different, they are all COMPETING against each other because they offer different features, they all appeal to different people, for some people TN is simply unacceptable especially at this price.
> Sounds pretty awful. Should have returned it when you first received it.


The IPS/PLS displays are a bit blurrier because the panels aren't fast enough for high refresh rates even though you can take them up to and above 120Hz. They can't accurately display these refresh rates, there's plenty of people on the Korean monitor thread who've settled for 96Hz because anything after that makes no difference. And there is no competition motion clarity wise when you bring in a strobed TN. The only thing capable of matching that are a few CRTs. This is a gaming monitor and a fast panel was required, there are already IPS/PLS 1440p out there for people who "can't go back to TN."


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You poor poor boy.....the feels right now, the feels.


Nothing wrong with running it at that resolution. Some people just like to play with what they're use to and what gives them the biggest advantage.

Not everyone cares about the latest and greatest graphics. I bought a 7970 when it first came out to play older games, sure I play newer games every once in awhile, but none of them interest me for very long.

Not to mention I play the older games with graphics set to low, because I honestly don't care about the graphics. Graphics don't make my gaming experience fun.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Is this true across all production models or something that will vary from model to model? I am surprised they did not advertise this if it was true across the board.


Quote:


> Should be early 2Q, unless unforseen delays. That panel can do up to 144Hz, but it's currently "120+Hz", because between this and the high resolution we're pushing the absolute limitations of the current G-Sync chip inside. Still some dev work between us and NV to get the most out of it, reliably smile.gif
> 
> Here's spec and quick QnA: http://rog.asus.com/296652014/news/rog-announces-the-pg278q-swift-27-inch-wqhd-g-sync-gaming-monitor/


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nothing wrong with running it at that resolution. Some people just like to play with what they're use to and what gives them the biggest advantage.
> 
> Not everyone cares about the latest and greatest graphics. I bought a 7970 when it first came out to play older games, sure I play newer games every once in awhile, but none of them interest me for very long.
> 
> Not to mention I play the older games with graphics set to low, because I honestly don't care about the graphics. Graphics don't make my gaming experience fun.


Not to drift too far off topic, but I'm confused.... why did you buy a 7970 to play old games on low settings because you "don't care about the graphics"? lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Not to drift too far off topic, but I'm confused.... why did you buy a 7970 to play old games on low settings because you "don't care about the graphics"? lol


Because I care about my FPS. I bought a 7970 to hold 400+ FPS in CS:GO.

I'm sure there's plenty of people here who are going to tell me anything above your monitor refresh rate doesn't matter, in which case I would tell you, you're wrong. Your FPS greatly affects your registration, because the netcode in most games is based off of your FPS.

It also gives me room to Stream without issues.

When I was playing BattleField 4, I also ran all low in 720p. Solely due to FPS reasons.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Watching those latest videos, definitely looks like a full matte film panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That matte film would have to come off day one, the image would be so much better.


Someone on the Asus DIY discussion posted that it is a gloss panel. I sure hope thats true.

http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Because I care about my FPS. I bought a 7970 to hold 400+ FPS in CS:GO.
> 
> I'm sure there's plenty of people here who are going to tell me anything above your monitor refresh rate doesn't matter, in which case I would tell you, you're wrong. Your FPS greatly affects your registration, because the netcode in most games is based off of your FPS.
> 
> It also gives me room to Stream without issues.
> 
> When I was playing BattleField 4, I also ran all low in 720p. Solely due to FPS reasons.


No offense, but that's ******ed, Most people say after 60FPS there's not much of a noticeable difference, but to me anything after about 100fps there's no difference. 400fps, is ridiculous.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> No offense, but that's ******ed, Most people say after 60FPS there's not much of a noticeable difference, but to me anything after about 100fps there's no difference. 400fps, is ridiculous.


I think alot of the CS players do that (crazy fps), not sure about the validity of it, but since a ton of them do it, i always assumed it was true.


----------



## jmoney05txst

I just switched from playing CS:go on an IMAC 1440 IPS that got terrible FPS (obviously) to my new machine on a vg278he and its fantastic. The colors are not as great as the IPS, but to me it really just isn't that big of a deal.

On a side note, has anyone found out if these will be 3dvision compatible?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Sorry, too many pages but I think the OP posted somewhere in the beginning that he was going to see this monitor in person? Has anyone done so? How does it look?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> No offense, but that's ******ed, Most people say after 60FPS there's not much of a noticeable difference, but to me anything after about 100fps there's no difference. 400fps, is ridiculous.


Your opinion.

Many people notice the difference though. Not to mention if the game doesn't have raw input, the difference will be even more noticeable. Which doesn't include all the registration and netcode benefits with high fps.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Sorry, too many pages but I think the OP posted somewhere in the beginning that he was going to see this monitor in person? Has anyone done so? How does it look?


It was the Digital Storm rep and he was pretty impressed by the quality, said it was comparable to PLS.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmoney05txst*
> 
> I just switched from playing CS:go on an IMAC 1440 IPS that got terrible FPS (obviously) to my new machine on a vg278he and its fantastic. The colors are not as great as the IPS, but to me it really just isn't that big of a deal.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone found out if these will be 3dvision compatible?


From what i understand due to the variable refresh rate of G-sync, 3Dvision will not be supported.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I think alot of the CS players do that (crazy fps), not sure about the validity of it, but since a ton of them do it, i always assumed it was true.


It's server rate. You want your FPS in CS:GO to be above the server tick rate, which a lot are now 128. I think comp play is still 66, so anything above that is just for your client "smoothness" and doesn't directly effect gameplay.


----------



## jmoney05txst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> From what i understand due to the variable refresh rate of G-sync, 3Dvision will not be supported.


You would think an $800 monitor would be able to disable g-sync so people could either just use 144 OR try 3d vision.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It was the Digital Storm rep and he was pretty impressed by the quality, said it was comparable to PLS.


Daym...

I need to order this when it goes down in price.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> It's server rate. You want your FPS in CS:GO to be above the server tick rate, which a lot are now 128. I think comp play is still 66, so anything above that is just for your client "smoothness" and doesn't directly effect gameplay.


Unless if you don't use raw input. Than it does affect gameplay.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmoney05txst*
> 
> You would think an $800 monitor would be able to disable g-sync so people could either just use 144 OR try 3d vision.


Looking at the NV control panel, G-sync can be disabled in the control panel in favor or regular vsync or no sync at all.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> No offense, but that's ******ed, Most people say after 60FPS there's not much of a noticeable difference, but to me anything after about 100fps there's no difference.


You often need ~160-200fps to keep all or most frames fast enough to meet 144hz refresh


----------



## LurkerToPoster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmoney05txst*
> 
> You would think an $800 monitor would be able to disable g-sync so people could either just use 144 OR try 3d vision.


You would think people would do some research before submitting their posts.


----------



## Pheesh

there can be pretty big engine differences when you run at high FPS (such as tracking, or movement) so some folks do have a reason to like 200+ fps even though the monitor cannot display it. Often there are advantages to doing so.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Even so, having a buffer of about 20-30+ frames can be really helpful for when **** hits the fan in games.


----------



## Robilar

This monitor will be out just in time for my annual work bonus







Might have to grab a second 780Ti to go with it.


----------



## TheBenson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> This monitor will be out just in time for my annual work bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to grab a second 780Ti to go with it.


They gave a specific date? I thought it was just Q2.


----------



## Robilar

I get my bonus in Q2


----------



## Slaughtahouse

One last question, would a gfx card like my 780 be able to run this monitor and my overclock qnix side by side? For instance. Having a dual stand with my Qnix as my workstation monitor, still running at 96hz but with this Asus running at 120hz as a second display for my gaming. Never ran a dual setup before so im just curious if these high refresh rates will cause a conflict.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> One last question, would a gfx card like my 780 be able to run this monitor and my overclock qnix side by side? For instance. Having a dual stand with my Qnix as my workstation monitor, still running at 96hz but with this Asus running at 120hz as a second display for my gaming. Never ran a dual setup before so im just curious if these high refresh rates will cause a conflict.


At 144 Hz 1080p, my GPU doesn't clock down the core and memory to desktop mode so it uses 80W more than usual. Will 120 Hz @ 1440p do the same?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> At 144 Hz 1080p, my GPU doesn't clock down the core and memory to desktop mode so it uses 80W more than usual. Will 120 Hz @ 1440p do the same?


it keeps memopry at max speeds on mine, but i just set the refresh rate back to 60 when I am not at my pc.


----------



## Jbads

Interested in this monitor but, is there any point to getting this if your not running a nvidia card.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> Interested in this monitor but, is there any point to getting this if your not running a nvidia card.


If you want a 1440p 120Hz monitor then, yes! Of course losing the GSYNC option hurts the value argument...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Someone on the Asus DIY discussion posted that it is a gloss panel. I sure hope thats true.
> 
> http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/


You can clearly see from pictures and video its not gloss.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

my GTX 770 drops to idle clocks with my benq monitor @144hz. Not sure why mine would do that and yours wouldn't.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> my GTX 770 drops to idle clocks with my benq monitor @144hz. Not sure why mine would do that and yours wouldn't.


Multimonitor? And are you talking about core clocks?


----------



## Arizonian

27-inch 2560 × 1440 @ 120 Hz with G-sync for $800?

Just enough on the credit card.









My 780Ti isn't going to be able to handle it. So will need to depend on G-sync for game play until I can afford a second GPU.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 27-inch 2560 × 1440 @ 120 Hz with G-sync for $800?
> 
> Just enough on the credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 780Ti isn't going to be able to handle it. So will need to depend on G-sync for game play until I can afford a second GPU.


Nice. I look forward to getting your unbiased opinion.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 27-inch 2560 × 1440 @ 120 Hz with G-sync for $800?
> 
> Just enough on the credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 780Ti isn't going to be able to handle it. So will need to depend on G-sync for game play until I can afford a second GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Is this true across all production models or something that will vary from model to model? I am surprised they did not advertise this if it was true across the board.


No idea to be honest,

It'll handle it, just not maxed Ultra haha


----------



## chropose

What is this G-SYNC? Where can I find more articles of it or can someone explain it to me? I've read some at geforce's site but it sounds just like what normal V-SYNC does.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Multimonitor? And are you talking about core clocks?


I'm only running on a single monitor at the moment so that's probably why. and yup my core clocks drop down to 135mhz to idle.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Unless if you don't use raw input. Than it does affect gameplay.


No, that has NOTHING to do with it. This is networking - packets/data, not a mouse. I don't know what you are smoking to think either can effect the other but feel free to share. Raw Input is with the mouse, client side commands do nothing for server side commands unless they are networking commands.
And I was wrong, it's 64 in GO, 66 in Source. (I know custom servers can do 128 but unsure about comp)


----------



## Aesthethc

I can barely power 120hz on my 1080p screen how on earth will i power 1440p let alone 4k


----------



## Aventadoor

I hope BenQ will match this with a flicker free monitor!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> No, that has NOTHING to do with it. This is networking - packets/data, not a mouse. I don't know what you are smoking to think either can effect the other but feel free to share. Raw Input is with the mouse, client side commands do nothing for server side commands unless they are networking commands.
> And I was wrong, it's 64 in GO, 66 in Source. (I know custom servers can do 128 but unsure about comp)


Raw input is with the mouse correct, but your mouse input is affected by your FPS if you don't use raw input.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Raw input is with the mouse correct, but your mouse input is affected by your FPS if you don't use raw input.


Raw input shouldn't do anything but stop mouse acceleration from Windows. You might see a very minimal FPS difference. What I'm talking about is the known issue that if your FPS isn't above the sv tick rate you get rate issues/lag. It's been well documented and talked about in the CS:GO community, you want FPS to be above the server tick rate. If not, you are at a disadvantage. As well as having your command rate as high as possible to avoid choke, which also causes you to be at a disadvantage.

[edit] Which oddly enough, on a lot of pubs it's 128 so a 120hz monitor would be nice as you shouldn't ever want to dip below that. Now on 64 tick comp servers (unless they are 128 now, haven't done comp since some of the new updates) that's not nearly as ideal. Though having 120+FPS would still be good, and a monitor like this would be ideal for that setup. I should stick to the topic but really, hate it when people argue points that don't make sense. It's like that itch on the roof of your mouth that would only heal if you stopped rubbing it.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> What is this G-SYNC? Where can I find more articles of it or can someone explain it to me? I've read some at geforce's site but it sounds just like what normal V-SYNC does.










Not been on OCN last months??

Check http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview/

Linus gives a simple explanation in his video:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Raw input shouldn't do anything but stop mouse acceleration from Windows.


not having raw input limits your maximum mouse movement speed artificially, based on FPS and DPI


----------



## Arc0s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBA3Gk29K64&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Around the 1:00 minute mark.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

OoOOo 144Hz and possibly... moar?


----------



## VindalooJim

Damn it. Why did I have to be moving house and decorating and furnishing it when this and Maxwell are on the horizon.









Anyone want a kidney?
Or perhaps a leg? it's OK I have another 2 of those.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Damn it. Why did I have to be moving house and decorating and furnishing it when this and Maxwell are on the horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want a kidney?
> Or perhaps a leg? it's OK I have another 2 of those.


Ah don't worry. When you are finished and stabilised your finances again there will be better monitors. And noone knows when the "worthy" Maxwell cards are coming out.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Ah don't worry. When you are finished and stabilised your finances again there will be better monitors. And noone knows when the "worthy" Maxwell cards are coming out.


This spring apparently, the mobile chips might be released next month, so the desktop chips won't be far behind.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> This spring apparently, the mobile chips might be released next month, so the desktop chips won't be far behind.


Yeah don't worry. That are just rumours by some sites that want more clicks. We won't see the BIG Maxwell chip in the next few months. Maybe we will see some small Maxwell card, maybe even named GTX 880 like the GTX 680 was named the 680 although being a small chip, but the real big one we are all waiting for that are going to have a huge performance increase over the 780(ti)/Titan etc. is not gonna be here for a long time. If I were to give an estimate on it I would go with Nov/Dec 2014 or Jan/Feb 2015.

Of course I can be wrong, but 20nm is still pretty expensive and Nvidia pretty much want to cash in on the 780(ti) as long as possible. The more time passes the cheaper Nvidia can produce 20nm Maxwell cards. I would even go so far and bet on GM110 or whatever the big Maxwell chip is called to be, to be out very late this year or early next year.

Btw the Mobile chips are actually rebranded Kepler Chips with more Vram.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raw input shouldn't do anything but stop mouse acceleration from Windows. You might see a very minimal FPS difference. What I'm talking about is the known issue that if your FPS isn't above the sv tick rate you get rate issues/lag. It's been well documented and talked about in the CS:GO community, you want FPS to be above the server tick rate. If not, you are at a disadvantage. As well as having your command rate as high as possible to avoid choke, which also causes you to be at a disadvantage.
> 
> [edit] Which oddly enough, on a lot of pubs it's 128 so a 120hz monitor would be nice as you shouldn't ever want to dip below that. Now on 64 tick comp servers (unless they are 128 now, haven't done comp since some of the new updates) that's not nearly as ideal. Though having 120+FPS would still be good, and a monitor like this would be ideal for that setup. I should stick to the topic but really, hate it when people argue points that don't make sense. It's like that itch on the roof of your mouth that would only heal if you stopped rubbing it.


Raw input also calculates your mouse at a consistent fps. Turning off raw input, and your mouse movement will then be affected by FPS.

I understand how the netcode works in CS:GO. I mentioned how it works earlier in this thread.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> This spring apparently, the mobile chips might be released next month, so the desktop chips won't be far behind.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah don't worry. That are just rumours by some sites that want more clicks. We won't see the BIG Maxwell chip in the next few months. Maybe we will see some small Maxwell card, maybe even named GTX 880 like the GTX 680 was named the 680 although being a small chip, but the real big one we are all waiting for that are going to have a huge performance increase over the 780(ti)/Titan etc. is not gonna be here for a long time. If I were to give an estimate on it I would go with Nov/Dec 2014 or Jan/Feb 2015.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I can be wrong, but 20nm is still pretty expensive and Nvidia pretty much want to cash in on the 780(ti) as long as possible. The more time passes the cheaper Nvidia can produce 20nm Maxwell cards. I would even go so far and bet on GM110 or whatever the big Maxwell chip is called to be, to be out very late this year or early next year.
> 
> Btw the Mobile chips are actually rebranded Kepler Chips with more Vram.


I've read those rumours too, about launching the mid-end 8 series cards first. I hope official news about launch dates and spec's (20nm or 28nm??) will come out in end of Q1 or beginning Q2 or I'll get me a 780(ti) if I can't wait.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Raw input also calculates your mouse at a consistent fps. Turning off raw input, and your mouse movement will then be affected by FPS.
> 
> I understand how the netcode works in CS:GO. I mentioned how it works earlier in this thread.


Raw input calculates mouse input independently of FPS. It's pretty much bypassing everything, hence raw input. It doesn't change or alter the FPS, so your original comment is a bit weird.

The controversy is, whether or not raw input introduces acceleration or lag. In truth, it would pose partial lag. If the mouse movement is independent of FPS, then you may not notice the movement on screen until it's drawn. A slight lag, which I don't feel and can't exactly say why. Some feel it, some don't, it might be system setups. Or preference.

Regardless, raw input detaches mouse movement and rates from the OS or even the FPS. Though this doesn't mean not using it adds FPS, just that the polling rate is now dependent on the FPS/Engine. A lot of people actually say it's smoother off, which I don't know. I use rawinput on or off and it doesn't seem to really mess with my FPS. However it does seem to effect how the mouse movement feels, as it should.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> Interested in this monitor but, is there any point to getting this if your not running a nvidia card.


Sure if you want 2560x1440 at 120hz.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBA3Gk29K64&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Around the 1:00 minute mark.


I'm sold on the monitor. I might sell my current Tempest Overlord and pick this up just because it's something new to play with.

Did anyone notice the g-sync demo was running in a windowed state? You had the X on the top right hand corner and you even had the start button and bottom bar on the bottom. This would suggest that G-Sync works even if its windowed? If this is true, does this mean that the monitor will work with VLC and MPC in full screen mode too? If so, I'm definitely going to pick up a G-Sync monitor.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Sure if you want 2560x1440 at 120hz.


I would add to that and say that's if you don't want to take a chance with the korean 2560x1440p IPS panels that SHOULD overclock to 120hz for $300 , and if you don't mind paying $800 for a TN panel.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> I would add to that and say that's if you don't want to take a chance with the korean 2560x1440p IPS panels that SHOULD overclock to 120hz for $300 , and if you don't mind paying $800 for a TN panel.


I really wish Asus would come out and tell us if a 4K G-Sync 30+ inch monitor is on its way or not for 2014. If we wont see anything like that till 2015, I'll pick this one up. If not, I might just wait for the 4K

My real gripe isn't the TN or the anything like that, it's that 27 inches is a bit on the small side and I'm unwilling to pick up three of these and go surround.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I really wish Asus would come out and tell us if a 4K G-Sync 30+ inch monitor is on its way or not for 2014. If we wont see anything like that till 2015, I'll pick this one up. If not, I might just wait for the 4K
> 
> My real gripe isn't the TN or the anything like that, it's that 27 inches is a bit on the small side and I'm unwilling to pick up three of these and go surround.


If they had a 4K in the works for 2014 release we would have seen it at CES, don't you think?


----------



## CallsignVega

If this monitor can use G-Syncs new strobe backlight feature at over 120 Hz, it will definitely be something special.


----------



## surfbumb

what is the fps range at which gsync works at?


----------



## Cyro999

~33.3ms frames up to ~8.33ms frames or even a bit faster (in a consistent environment, that would be ~30-120+fps)


----------



## QSS-5

this monitor is sooo much win except for the price :/


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> this monitor is sooo much win except for the price :/


exactly. If it was $550-600, then I think it would be a fair price...right around the same price as the pb278q. I think benq will come out with a similar monitor this year so maybe the prices will come down some probably 2015 though.


----------



## JONSTARKS

disappointed with this...

was hoping for AT LEAST 30" 25x16 + g-sync.... I'm used to gaming on a 50" 1080p plasma so my 27" Yamakasi (while nice at 1440p) I'd prefer bigger... (note: I moved to the green team because of the promise of g-sync)... can't wait for 4k + gsync + @ 36"+


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> can't wait for 4k + gsync + @ 36"+


Add "not a TN panel" to that list and that's what I'm waiting on as well.

May take the plunge eventually on that 32" IGZO 4k ASUS monitor that's supposed to get gsync added to it, but was hoping to get something a little larger and a little cheaper.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Add "not a TN panel" to that list and that's what I'm waiting on as well.
> 
> May take the plunge eventually on that 32" IGZO 4k ASUS monitor that's supposed to get gsync added to it, but was hoping to get something a little larger and a little cheaper.


There is absolutely no reason why they couldn't add G-Sync to that 32 inch monitor. I mean if anything it should be an incentive just to get rid of the MST implementation, but still targeted towards professionals. That would be a beast of a gaming monitor too.


----------



## DarkBlade6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah don't worry. That are just rumours by some sites that want more clicks. We won't see the BIG Maxwell chip in the next few months. Maybe we will see some small Maxwell card, maybe even named GTX 880 like the GTX 680 was named the 680 although being a small chip, but the real big one we are all waiting for that are going to have a huge performance increase over the 780(ti)/Titan etc. is not gonna be here for a long time. If I were to give an estimate on it I would go with Nov/Dec 2014 or Jan/Feb 2015.
> 
> Of course I can be wrong, but 20nm is still pretty expensive and Nvidia pretty much want to cash in on the 780(ti) as long as possible. The more time passes the cheaper Nvidia can produce 20nm Maxwell cards. I would even go so far and bet on GM110 or whatever the big Maxwell chip is called to be, to be out very late this year or early next year.
> 
> Btw the Mobile chips are actually rebranded Kepler Chips with more Vram.


You seem to forget that even if the GTX 680 had a smaller die than GTX580 and wasnt his true successor it was still a huge improvement in games (25-30%) ... So if they release a small 28/20nm Maxwell chips and call it GTX880 but still offer performance increase over the GTX 780 TI .......... welll then what you are complaining about! GTX880>GTX780TI thats it.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> I've read those rumours too, about launching the mid-end 8 series cards first. I hope official news about launch dates and spec's (20nm or 28nm??) will come out in end of Q1 or beginning Q2 or I'll get me a 780(ti) if I can't wait.


I'm tempted to sell my 670 FTWs and get a 780Ti. Even if it's just to tide me over. BF4 and Skyrim are gagging for an extra gig of VRAM.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I really wish Asus would come out and tell us if a 4K G-Sync 30+ inch monitor is on its way or not for 2014. If we wont see anything like that till 2015, I'll pick this one up. If not, I might just wait for the 4K
> 
> My real gripe isn't the TN or the anything like that, it's that 27 inches is a bit on the small side and I'm unwilling to pick up three of these and go surround.


I believe they showed a 28" 4K with G-Sync.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I'm tempted to sell my 670 FTWs and get a 780Ti. Even if it's just to tide me over. BF4 and Skyrim are gagging for an extra gig of VRAM.


Yea, Skyrim and BF4 love to use just over 2 GB, Skyrim up to 3GB if modified enough.


----------



## Z Overlord

Ok Source Engine game players (CSGO, CSS, TF2) as well as anyone who plays any comp in any multiplayer game: Do you think 27" might be too much screen space for comp or just plain ol' serious gaming? I currently have a 24" and I honestly think much more space would be too much to track and might be disadvantageous for gaming. I also wonder if HUD elements might become too small (of course custom HUDs can change this).

Thoughts?


----------



## BeerPowered

oh man ASUS really knows how to tempt me. Now to decide between this or the 28" 4k Dell Monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> Ok Source Engine game players (CSGO, CSS, TF2) as well as anyone who plays any comp in any multiplayer game: Do you think 27" might be too much screen space for comp or just plain ol' serious gaming? I currently have a 24" and I honestly think much more space would be too much to track and might be disadvantageous for gaming. I also wonder if HUD elements might become too small (of course custom HUDs can change this).
> 
> Thoughts?


Been gaming on a U2711 for 2 years now, and honestly 27" is perfect for gaming. 24" is too small IMHO.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> oh man ASUS really knows how to tempt me. Now to decide between this or the 28" 4k Dell Monitor.


They would be aimed at completely different uses?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yea, Skyrim and BF4 love to use just over a GB, Skyrim up to 3GB if modified enough.


670s have 2GB VRAM. I meant I could do with the extra gig of VRAM which would be 3GB









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Been gaming on a U2711 for 2 years now, and honestly 27" is perfect for gaming. 24" is too small IMHO.


This. 27 FTW.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> 670s have 2GB VRAM. I meant I could do with the extra gig of VRAM which would be 3GB


I knew what you meant, I managed to put an "a" instead of "2" some how....I went back and fixed it.


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> Ok Source Engine game players (CSGO, CSS, TF2) as well as anyone who plays any comp in any multiplayer game: Do you think 27" might be too much screen space for comp or just plain ol' serious gaming? I currently have a 24" and I honestly think much more space would be too much to track and might be disadvantageous for gaming. I also wonder if HUD elements might become too small (of course custom HUDs can change this).
> 
> Thoughts?


those are the exact games i play, I believe at first 27" will seem big to you, but after about two days of playing you get used to it...and then we you use a 24" panel you will think how small it was.


----------



## mutantmagnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb*
> 
> exactly. If it was $550-600, then I think it would be a fair price...right around the same price as the pb278q. I think benq will come out with a similar monitor this year so maybe the prices will come down some probably 2015 though.


The Benq gsync 24" and 27" were announced and they are both 1080p.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> Ok Source Engine game players (CSGO, CSS, TF2) as well as anyone who plays any comp in any multiplayer game: Do you think 27" might be too much screen space for comp or just plain ol' serious gaming? I currently have a 24" and I honestly think much more space would be too much to track and might be disadvantageous for gaming. I also wonder if HUD elements might become too small (of course custom HUDs can change this).
> 
> Thoughts?


I can't go back to 24" screens after 6 years with 27-28" ones. I would really love a 36-40" 4k screen... Similar ppi to 27" 1440p but much more screen for multiple windows and more immersive gaming


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I can't go back to 24" screens after 6 years with 27-28" ones. I would really love a 36-40" 4k screen... Similar ppi to 27" 1440p but much more screen for multiple windows and more immersive gaming


yes but is that really better for gaming? I mean smaller monitors does mean less eye tracking, a monitor too big seems like it could be a disadvantage


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> yes but is that really better for gaming? I mean smaller monitors does mean less eye tracking, a monitor too big seems like it could be a disadvantage


I think 1440P @ 27" is a real sweet spot for gaming, because it gives you the much wanted/needed space, without causing massive tracking. You can still see the entire screen easily, but have more information as well.

Unless you sit a foot or two from your display, basically nose in.


----------



## Jack Mac

I sit close to my display, 27" is too big IMO. 24" 4K 120Hz strobed will be my next monitor upgrade.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> yes but is that really better for gaming? I mean smaller monitors does mean less eye tracking, a monitor too big seems like it could be a disadvantage


I guess if you are very good and competitive and can't sit a few feet away from your screen, it could be a disadvantage.

I just don't agree with the notion that repeatedly keeps coming up in this thread that your choice of monitor has a meaningful impact on your gameplay. I really doubt that anyone in this thread - let alone most people buying these screens - is so skilled that the bottleneck, so to speak, of their gameplay is their monitor.

If that were the case, every gamer out there would be using 19-22" CRTs.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I guess I just don't agree with the notion that repeatedly keeps coming up in this thread that your choice of monitor has a meaningful impact on your gameplay. I really doubt that anyone in this thread - let alone most people buying these screens - is so skilled that the bottleneck, so to speak, of their gameplay is their monitor.


To be honest, i was amazed that there wasn't more attention on 120hz+strobing when i got this monitor. Over a random 60hz panel - it's DEFINITELY enough to make a meaningful difference in actual gaming performance/skill. I simply was not capable of tracking or identifying a target while turning the camera before, without motion blur it's a different game. I'd feel a 60hz ips to be a significant handicap now


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> To be honest, i was amazed that there wasn't more attention on 120hz+strobing when i got this monitor. Over a random 60hz panel - it's DEFINITELY enough to make a meaningful difference in actual gaming performance/skill. I simply was not capable of tracking or identifying a target while turning the camera before, without motion blur it's a different game. I'd feel a 60hz ips to be a significant handicap now


It's nice to see that there are others out there that agree that 120Hz strobed helps.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It's nice to see that there are others out there that agree that 120Hz strobed helps.


Seriously blew my mind that it wasn't more well known/praised, i'd heard some things and wanted decent gaming monitor anyway (read: not pretty colors) but damn. slow HDD to SSD upgrade 2.0, only it actually contributes to gaming skill instead of just convenience


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I just don't agree with the notion that repeatedly keeps coming up in this thread that your choice of monitor has a meaningful impact on your gameplay. I really doubt that anyone in this thread - let alone most people buying these screens - is so skilled that the bottleneck, so to speak, of their gameplay is their monitor.


Motion clarity and response time absolutely do impact a number of people on this forum, I am (or used to be) one of them. Then again, I played CS from the time it was a mod to 1.6 competitively, and I am sensitive to field of view and refresh rate. Heck, my best friend kept the same Viewsonic CRT for close to 20 years! It just blew on him Winter 2012, he replaced it with a Samsung LCD and just last winter with an Overlord Tempest X27OC, after seeing mine.

In truth, I would say that the issue impacts more people than they think! As a lot of gamers today never lived in the CRT days, with crisp visuals and butter smoother motion. They simply don't know better because all they have known are 60Hz with crazy motion blur.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Seriously blew my mind that it wasn't more
> well known/praised, i'd heard some things and wanted decent gaming monitor anyway (read: not pretty colors) but damn. slow HDD to SSD upgrade 2.0, only it actually contributes to gaming skill instead of just convenience


I think it has to do with the amount out IPS worshippers out there, they think TN is unusable.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Motion clarity and response time absolutely do impact a number of people on this forum, I am (or used to be) one of them. Then again, I played CS from the time it was a mod to 1.6 competitively, and I am sensitive to field of view and refresh rate. Heck, my best friend kept the same Viewsonic CRT for close to 20 years! It just blew on him Winter 2012, he replaced it with a Samsung LCD and just last winter with an Overlord Tempest X27OC, after seeing mine.
> 
> In truth, I would say that the issue impacts more people than they think! As a lot of gamers today never lived in the CRT days, with crisp visuals and butter smoother motion. They simply don't know better because all they have known are 60Hz with crazy motion blur.


CS 1.6 was my main introduction to PC gaming. I played it semi-competitively (clan matches) for a number of years, and was pretty decent. By no means a godly player, but I was several steps above pub trash. Began playing on a nice 100 Hz 1600x1200 CRT. Switched after a few years to what I would now consider to be a piece of junk 60 Hz 1280x1024 LCD. It had no noticeable affect on my gameplay.

That was back in my high school/college days, and I'm not as skilled as I used to be due to less free time with a job and family, but I still perform exactly the same on a 120 Hz LCD as I do on a slow 7ms IPS display.

I dunno... maybe my experience is abnormal and everyone else got worse when they moved away from CRTs, but I'm definitely not speaking out of naïveté about the blur that exists on LCDs.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It's nice to see that there are others out there that agree that 120Hz strobed helps.


if only you could use G Sync with strobing, if only


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I believe they showed a 28" 4K with G-Sync.


They did but it was a proof of concept only I believe. G-sync was ghetto modded to the back of it.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/19/campaigns/p2815q-coming-soon-page
> 
> Quoted from their site: "Priced at under $1000"


I wouldn't touch that Dell P2815Q with a 10 foot poll for the "under $1000" price (it's actually $699).

It's only 30Hz at 4K resolution.

[Updated] Dell Wasn't Joking About That 28-Inch Sub-$1000 4K Monitor; It's Only $699
Quote:


> The P2815Q will have a 3840 x 2160 4K UHD resolution. It launches globally on January 23. Dell hasn't yet discussed things like refresh rate or range of inputs (I'm sure DisplayPort is a given), but they do promise the same "screen performance" as the new UltraSharp 32 and UltraSharp 24 Ultra HD monitors. That's certainly encouraging since their UltraSharp line is normally a cut above when it comes to professional displays.


But what makes it a no go for me ...
Quote:


> UPDATE: I now have confirmation of the P2815Q's full specs, and have listed them below. *Unfortunately, it tops out at 30Hz 3840 x 2160 and 60Hz for 1920 x 1080.* This should prove a deal breaker for gamers, but the monitor still has a solid feature set for the asking price and represents an attractive option for creative professionals not focused on gaming.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I wouldn't touch that Dell P2815Q with a 10 foot poll for the "under $1000" price (it's actually $699).
> 
> It's only 30Hz at 4K resolution.
> 
> [Updated] Dell Wasn't Joking About That 28-Inch Sub-$1000 4K Monitor; It's Only $699
> But what makes it a no go for me ...


Yep. The Asus PB287Q is a much better choice at 60hz. I believe the nes Samsung is as well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am hopping to upgrade to 32 from 27. This way i can mount the LCD in the wall and get more space in the desk.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Yep. The Asus PB287Q is a much better choice at 60hz. I believe the nes Samsung is as well.


That dell is also a TN panel.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I think it has to do with the amount out IPS worshippers out there, they think TN is unusable.


Well i think it'd be kinda nice to have better colors and none of the tn issues like viewing angles, but it's like the whole vsync on vs off argument. It'd be nice to have no tearing, but the compromise is ridiculous


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> Ok Source Engine game players (CSGO, CSS, TF2) as well as anyone who plays any comp in any multiplayer game: Do you think 27" might be too much screen space for comp or just plain ol' serious gaming? I currently have a 24" and I honestly think much more space would be too much to track and might be disadvantageous for gaming. I also wonder if HUD elements might become too small (of course custom HUDs can change this).
> 
> Thoughts?


Too much. I've tried gaming on a 27" and there's just honestly too much that is on the sides of your screen, but this could very well be because of the distance I am from my screen (10-12" when gaming).

When i'm not gaming though, I loved having my 27". Grabbed a 30" NEC though now which is even better for desktop use.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Motion clarity and response time absolutely do impact a number of people on this forum, I am (or used to be) one of them. Then again, I played CS from the time it was a mod to 1.6 competitively, and I am sensitive to field of view and refresh rate. Heck, my best friend kept the same Viewsonic CRT for close to 20 years! It just blew on him Winter 2012, he replaced it with a Samsung LCD and just last winter with an Overlord Tempest X27OC, after seeing mine.
> 
> In truth, I would say that the issue impacts more people than they think! As a lot of gamers today never lived in the CRT days, with crisp visuals and butter smoother motion. They simply don't know better because all they have known are 60Hz with crazy motion blur.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well i think it'd be kinda nice to have better colors and none of the tn issues like viewing angles, but it's like the whole vsync on vs off argument. It'd be nice to have no tearing, but the compromise is ridiculous


Personally, the compromise between 120hz IPS/PLS @6ms vs strobed TN @ [email protected] is not all that big of a compromise. TN vs IPS/PLS angle/colorshift/colors is about as much if not greater of a compromise. Now if you were talking 60hz ips/pls vs strobed 144hz tn i'd be on board with ya.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Personally, the compromise between 120hz IPS/PLS @6ms vs strobed TN @ [email protected] is not all that big of a compromise. TN vs IPS/PLS angle/colorshift/colors is about as much if not greater of a compromise. Now if you were talking 60hz ips/pls vs strobed 144hz tn i'd be on board with ya.




This image says it all, though. Lightboost @120hz, 10% vs a 120hz ips with worse response time? It's surely more than slightly noticable


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

All I know is that I've missed the heck out of 120Hz ever since I went Korean IPS 1440p in 2012! I absolutely loved my Samsung S27A950D and it didn't even have lightboost! I would've gone back to 120Hz if I could've but I can't go back to 1080p I'm afraid.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> All I know is that I've missed the heck out of 120Hz ever since I went Korean IPS 1440p in 2012! I absolutely loved my Samsung S27A950D and it didn't even have lightboost! I would've gone back to 120Hz if I could've but I can't go back to 1080p I'm afraid.


Wait until you try 4K. Don't know if I could go "all the way back" to 2560x1440 after using a 24" 4K lol. Amazing how your eyes get used to the clarity and don't want to go back.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wait until you try 4K. Don't know if I could go "all the way back" to 2560x1440 after using a 24" 4K lol. Amazing how your eyes get used to the clarity and don't want to go back.


Ha!

I don't think my eyes are good enough these days to take advantage of 4K!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I'm with Postal! I will NOT be going smaller than 30" if I go 4k! Hell, everything is already so small on a 27" at 1440p! My real dream is a 50" 4k TV like the Seiki, just at 60Hz. That would be moitoring bliss!


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I'm with Postal! I will NOT be going smaller than 30" if I go 4k! Hell, everything is already so small on a 27" at 1440p! My real dream is a 50" 4k TV like the Seiki, just at 60Hz. That would be moitoring bliss!


This is what i said about a year ago when everyone was asking for 27 inch 4k. However the prospect of 27inch 4k 60hz for $799 as a entry to 4k might just be too enticing. Especially with the price difference with that and only slightly bigger 4k screens.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I'm with Postal! I will NOT be going smaller than 30" if I go 4k! Hell, everything is already so small on a 27" at 1440p! My real dream is a 50" 4k TV like the Seiki, just at 60Hz. That would be moitoring bliss!


Stuff isn't small if you use proper high DPI scaling like in Windows 8.1. It's normal size, just incredibly clear.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

...If this monitor's panel is really as good as they're claiming... A second version that's DVI and without G-Sync (and a suitably lower price tag due to lack of gsync) would be awesome!


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> ...If this monitor's panel is really as good as they're claiming... A second version that's DVI and without G-Sync (and a suitably lower price tag due to lack of gsync) would be awesome!


that takes away half the reason this monitor appeals to people


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> that takes away half the reason this monitor appeals to people


Not as a 2nd/3rd monitor used in addition to the DP version with gsync. Three matching monitors when I upgrade would be awesome, instead of one of this and two of another monitor.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 
> 
> This image says it all, though. Lightboost @120hz, 10% vs a 120hz ips with worse response time? It's surely more than slightly noticable


do you use lightboost? Do you notice lots of screen tearing with lightboost that's not there without lightboost? Obviously we are assuming V Sync Off.


----------



## Cyro999

At 120hz, not particularly. Less than @60hz on my old screen


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 
> 
> This image says it all, though. Lightboost @120hz, 10% vs a 120hz ips with worse response time? It's surely more than slightly noticable


i would say it's more like this and even less noticeable when your playing a game:

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/60vs120vslb/

The color shift/color quality/viewing angles on the other hand are a bigger compromise to me.

You see this is to me personally, to you it may be the other way. But than again. I am reasonable, and I understand different people are more sensitive to different things, I'm also smart enough to understand that either way you go you are making a sacrifice. One day we will have a perfect monitor, until than we will have people swearing only "true" gamers use "x" monitor, when truth of the matter is, different people adapt to different things, and the amount of blur at 120hz without strobe isn't gonna hamper anyones gameplay at all, it might not be what they prefer, but that's a different argument and very subjective.

also I think the monitor this thread is about is a nice monitor, and would make alot of people happy.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> They would be aimed at completely different uses?


For me its mostly gaming and watching Anime. Higher resolution is just too good to pass up. 120hz and 1440P are two features that have been either/or until now.

1080p is unplayable for me especially on a TN panel, the image quality is just pure crap, and the colors are all washed out. I may as well become a console gamer at that point. It would be like being forced to watch a DVD or listen to music with onboard audio. I would cringe because im used to a higher standard, and 120hz isn't that big of a deal to make such a sacrifice.

1440P and IPS are just that good. 120hz 1440P is something I have been wanting to try, but if they are going to release cheap($700) 4K monitor then its a tough choice. Not to mention their is a 3rd monitor in the running which is the 21:9 1440P screen from Dell.

All have their unique feature for gaming. 120hz, 4k resolution, or more horizontal FOV. All have their place for gaming, its just hard to choose which. For me I want the most beautiful graphics possible, even if I have to mod a game to achieve it.

Ultimately I will have to do a side by side comparison of 2K and 4K then choose from there.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> At 120hz, not particularly. Less than @60hz on my old screen


I remember the BlurBusters site owner here said that lightboost makes screen tearing more visible, so if let's say you have your fps capped at 132 and didn't seen screen tearing, strobed you would


----------



## decoy11

I'm not sure if anyone here can give me a good answer on this but i was reading the offical Asus ROG monitor webpage and something caught my eye on their FAQ section
Quote:


> Why is the display TN rather than IPS/PVA/MVA, etc?
> 
> Not all TN's are made the same: the premium panel used in the PG278Q is of very high quality. IPS panels (and their derivatives like PVA/MVA etc) are not suitable for a multitude of reasons: 1) the response rate is simply not fast enough to react to the active change in refresh rate and 2) They cannot reliably achieve >60Hz without significantly affecting the quality of the image. IGZO technology (and LTPS - low temperature polysilicon - likewise) - yields 100′s of times faster electron mobility versus standard amorphous silicon panels - and thus can provide a response rate comparable to TN (up to 60Hz currently), but, however desirable this technology is, it is still currently cost prohibitively for many PC gaming enthusiasts in 2014, which is why ROG has used a better priceerformance, high quality TN panel.


So from what Asus is saying in that FAQ does that mean that IPS/PVA/MVA panels can't support G-Sync/FreeSync at all or do we need to wait for IPS/PVA/MVA panels to have faster response rates or refresh rates(Hz)? Can IPS/PVA/MVA panels get to TN panels response rates or is that not possible?

My other questions are what is IGZO/LTPS and is that any good compared to TN/IPS/PVA/MVA?
How expensive is IGZO/LTPS monitors?


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decoy11*
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone here can give me a good answer on this but i was reading the offical Asus ROG monitor webpage and something caught my eye on their FAQ section
> So from what Asus is saying in that FAQ does that mean that IPS/PVA/MVA panels can't support G-Sync/FreeSync at all or do we need to wait for IPS/PVA/MVA panels to have faster response rates or refresh rates(Hz)? Can IPS/PVA/MVA panels get to TN panels response rates or is that not possible?
> 
> My other questions are what is IGZO/LTPS and is that any good compared to TN/IPS/PVA/MVA?
> How expensive is IGZO/LTPS monitors?


G-sync doesn't care what the refresh rate or panel technology is, Asus went with TN because they wanted a fast cheap panel.


----------



## QSS-5

The senseless complaints of TN panel are too high, wait for reviews before judgement + this is a monitor designed for gaming with higer rez than standard at 120hz+, and half of you guys are complaining about it? and if you where gaming with IPS in the first place then obviously you are not the target market, take a look at ASUS IPS line instead.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> For me its mostly gaming and watching Anime. Higher resolution is just too good to pass up. 120hz and 1440P are two features that have been either/or until now.
> 
> 1080p is unplayable for me especially on a TN panel, the image quality is just pure crap, and the colors are all washed out. I may as well become a console gamer at that point. It would be like being forced to watch a DVD or listen to music with onboard audio. I would cringe because im used to a higher standard, and 120hz isn't that big of a deal to make such a sacrifice.
> 
> 1440P and IPS are just that good. 120hz 1440P is something I have been wanting to try, but if they are going to release cheap($700) 4K monitor then its a tough choice. Not to mention their is a 3rd monitor in the running which is the 21:9 1440P screen from Dell.
> 
> All have their unique feature for gaming. 120hz, 4k resolution, or more horizontal FOV. All have their place for gaming, its just hard to choose which. For me I want the most beautiful graphics possible, even if I have to mod a game to achieve it.
> 
> Ultimately I will have to do a side by side comparison of 2K and 4K then choose from there.


I'm the very opposite: gameplay over pretty effects. When it comes to sound I wouldn't even hear a difference between a sound card and onboard audio. All I care about is positional audio


----------



## A7xConnor

It's good to see monitors moving in the direction people have wanted for a while. I've always seen comments on how much people want an official 1440p 120Hz+ monitor. I find it interesting but would be more so to me if it was IPS









Even so, I don't think I'd want to pay the premium price tag for it being a "ROG" monitor.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I'm tempted to sell my 670 FTWs and get a 780Ti. Even if it's just to tide me over. BF4 and Skyrim are gagging for an extra gig of VRAM.


Vram usage is confusing to me. Like for example, i can play high detail games like skyrim on full ultra with lots of addons and i have a gtx 465 with 1gb of ram, game runs great. Do the games just use system memory if you run out of video memory or something?

I just dont see a reason to upgrade my GPU yet, at least not JUST for vram cause ive not seen the "stutter" that some describe when you run out of vram on any game i play, and like i said i got a 1gb card.

Sorry off topic i know, was just curious.


----------



## decoy11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> G-sync doesn't care what the refresh rate or panel technology is, Asus went with TN because they wanted a fast cheap panel.


Thanks for clearing that up and you were right it seems that the IPS panels will come later and TN panels are the focus.
While looking up more on G-sync monitors it seems that an order was already requested by Overlord
http://overlordforum.com/topic/603-nvidia-g-sync/page-5#entry7017
So i guess i will just wait for them and get a IPS 1440p 120hz monitor


----------



## mutantmagnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> G-sync doesn't care what the refresh rate or panel technology is, Asus went with TN because they wanted a fast cheap panel.


So your answer is, I don't understand the technical details. Just believe me because I say so.

Thanks for your contribution but the question was very specific in having counter arguements for Asus claims about the response rate of IPS pixels which have been well documented and discussed by people I rely on for panel display info. Asus is right to my understanding and you aren't.

decoy11 Just read this. Specifically read the Response Time section.

http://pcmonitors.info/articles/factors-affecting-pc-monitor-responsiveness

Heck the last time I read this months ago the entire article was only half as long. He's been updating it a lot.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutantmagnet*
> 
> So your answer is, I don't understand the technical details. Just believe me because I say so.
> 
> Thanks for your contribution but the question was very specific in having counter arguements for Asus claims about the response rate of IPS pixels which have been well documented and discussed by people I rely on for panel display info. Asus is right to my understanding and you aren't.
> 
> decoy11 Just read this. Specifically read the Response Time section.
> 
> http://pcmonitors.info/articles/factors-affecting-pc-monitor-responsiveness
> 
> Heck the last time I read this months ago the entire article was only half as long. He's been updating it a lot.


Either you didn't read the post I was replying to, or you have zero understanding of how g-sync changes the display interface. G-sync will work perfectly fine with a 60hz panel, but ASUS chose a 120hz panel because of the target market.


----------



## Z Overlord

they need to make a 24" 144Hz version of this


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I will say its just about the best TN panel I've seen in person.


I'm not sure if it was mentioned in here already or not but do you know if it is a glossy panel or does it have an antiglare matte finish/film?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I'm not sure if it was mentioned in here already or not but do you know if it is a glossy panel or does it have an antiglare matte finish/film?


It's matte.

On another note, some rumors coming out that the reason Asus put 120 Hz*+*, was to get NVIDIA to allow 144 Hz. 2560x1440 at 144 Hz with a strobing backlight would be just epic, and pretty much be "THE" gaming monitor in existence. Just be prepared for Displayport cable/length issues, as 2560x1440 at 144 Hz is pretty much maxing out DP 1.2 bandwidth. For my 4K 60 Hz display at 35 feet, I had to go with a fiber optic DP cable as any cable longer than about 8 feet couldn't run the display. Too much demand.

EDIT: Actually, doing the math, 2560x1440 at 144 Hz won't be possible with DP 1.2 unless Asus messes with the bit-rate.

Standard signal above with 24-bit rate is 18.14 Gbit/s (CVT-RB + TDMS 8b10b). DP uses 8b10b encoding, so the maximum effective bit rate is 17.28 Gbit/s.

If all specs are adhered to, the max refresh for 2560x1440 via DP 1.2 is 137.5 Hz.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's matte.
> 
> On another note, some rumors coming out that the reason Asus put 120 Hz*+*, was to get NVIDIA to allow 144 Hz. 2560x1440 at 144 Hz with a strobing backlight would be just epic, and pretty much be "THE" gaming monitor in existence. Just be prepared for Displayport cable/length issues, as 2560x1440 at 144 Hz is pretty much maxing out DP 1.2 bandwidth. For my 4K 60 Hz display at 35 feet, I had to go with a fiber optic DP cable as any cable longer than about 8 feet couldn't run the display. Too much demand.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, doing the math, 2560x1440 at 144 Hz won't be possible with DP 1.2 unless Asus messes with the bit-rate.
> 
> Standard signal above with 24-bit rate is 18.14 Gbit/s (CVT-RB + TDMS 8b10b). DP uses 8b10b encoding, so the maximum effective bit rate is 17.28 Gbit/s.
> 
> If all specs are adhered to, the max refresh for 2560x1440 via DP 1.2 is 137.5 Hz.


Alright just wanted to confirm if that guy claiming that it was a gloss panel on the DIY discussion was full of it or not.


----------



## Dart06

Having owned a Korean 1440p IPS display and now having two 1080p 120hz displays I greatly prefer 120hz on a tn panel over 60hz IPS.

As a gamer there really is no comparison. Also I didn't find colors to be as amazing as everyone makes IPS out to be and I've seen a lot of IPS monitors.

That being said, I'd be in LOVE with a 120hz 1440p Gsync panel if the price was right. Eventually I might pick one up if it ever goes on sale for less than 400$.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Vram usage is confusing to me. Like for example, i can play high detail games like skyrim on full ultra with lots of addons and i have a gtx 465 with 1gb of ram, game runs great. Do the games just use system memory if you run out of video memory or something?
> 
> I just dont see a reason to upgrade my GPU yet, at least not JUST for vram cause ive not seen the "stutter" that some describe when you run out of vram on any game i play, and like i said i got a 1gb card.
> 
> Sorry off topic i know, was just curious.


How much VRAM does Skyrim use on your system?

If your GPU runs out of VRAM it will then access the computers RAM via the PCI-E slot. As RAM is DDR3 and significantly slower than the GPUs GDDR5, it causes frame rate drops and/ or crashes.


----------



## Kronvict

It seems like the -->NVIDIA G-SYNC™ DIY KIT<-- is currently available to order now for $199 for anyone interested.


----------



## knightsilver

Didnt read all 91 pages,

Is this IPS/PLS 120Hz panel or not?


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Didnt read all 91 pages,
> 
> Is this IPS/PLS 120Hz panel or not?


Pretty sure it's a TN.

It would cost much more than 800$ otherwise.


----------



## george241312

I don't understand why companies are so slow in creating monitor technology. Everybody wants a monitor that is 1440p and 120hz 27" and there is no where to get it, by the time they create what people want ill be too old to want to game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george241312*
> 
> I don't understand why companies are so slow in creating monitor technology. Everybody wants a monitor that is 1440p and 120hz 27" and there is no where to get it, by the time they create what people want ill be too old to want to game.


Its because the demand is not very high outside 1% of gamers. You know you need 2 x $500 GPU to even get close to 120 Hz @ 1440p.


----------



## george241312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Its because the demand is not very high outside 1% of gamers. You know you need 2 x $500 GPU to even get close to 120 Hz @ 1440p.


Yeah your right still sucks to be the 1%
i got 2 290x running with a 24 inch 1080p monitor.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Didnt read all 91 pages,
> 
> Is this IPS/PLS 120Hz panel or not?


It's a special made TN panel for Asus. Those who have seen it confirmed its pretty close to an IPS. There are some pretty good topics on the subject. Make you some popcorn and read through.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george241312*
> 
> Yeah your right still sucks to be the 1%
> i got 2 290x running with a 24 inch 1080p monitor.


I feel sorry for your cards...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> How much VRAM does Skyrim use on your system?
> 
> If your GPU runs out of VRAM it will then access the computers RAM via the PCI-E slot. As RAM is DDR3 and significantly slower than the GPUs GDDR5, it causes frame rate drops and/ or crashes.


Almost every game i play maxes my vram but like i said i get NO stuttering like you describe, zero fps drops. Heck, even WoW on medium settings can use my full 1gb of memory in certain places in the game.

I realize the expected behavior is frame drops/stutters like you said above, but i get this on none of my games. I set my games up for a mix of quality/performance, and most games i own i can peg vsync 60 fps at most times. Maybe this just shows desktop memory is fast enough for games, cause like i said i get no ill effects when a game is maxing out my memory (which is almost all of the time).


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Almost every game i play maxes my vram but like i said i get NO stuttering like you describe, zero fps drops. Heck, even WoW on medium settings can use my full 1gb of memory in certain places in the game.
> 
> I realize the expected behavior is frame drops/stutters like you said above, but i get this on none of my games. I set my games up for a mix of quality/performance, and most games i own i can peg vsync 60 fps at most times. Maybe this just shows desktop memory is fast enough for games, cause like i said i get no ill effects when a game is maxing out my memory (which is almost all of the time).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> How much VRAM does Skyrim use on your system?
> 
> If your GPU runs out of VRAM it will then access the computers RAM via the PCI-E slot. As RAM is DDR3 and significantly slower than the GPUs GDDR5, it causes frame rate drops and/ or crashes.


Desktop memory is definitely not fast enough to maintain the same frame rates as GDDR. What you are probably seeing is the differencr between VRAM usage and VRAM allocation. Loading assets into memory takes time, so many game engines allocate assets into unused memory that may need to be loaded in the future. This would make the game experience smoother in case those assets are actually needed.

To really know if one doesn't have enough VRAM, there have to be two indicators present: no free VRAM, and considerable spikes of variation in the frametime graph which tend to indicate assets traveling across the PCIe bus.


----------



## knightsilver

We see better screen tech on phones, ***!

I just got a Asus PB278Q on this last build. I was really hoping to see the same level on a 120Hz.......


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Its because the demand is not very high outside 1% of gamers. You know you need 2 x $500 GPU to even get close to 120 Hz @ 1440p.


there was also an LCD price fixing scandal.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Almost every game i play maxes my vram but like i said i get NO stuttering like you describe, zero fps drops. Heck, even WoW on medium settings can use my full 1gb of memory in certain places in the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I realize the expected behavior is frame drops/stutters like you said above, but i get this on none of my games


Then you're either not maxing your VRAM or oblivious to the effects.

Regarding what you said about WoW- there is a difference between how much VRAM your GPU uses (memory leaks etc) and how much it actually needs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Maybe this just shows desktop memory is fast enough for games, cause like i said i get no ill effects when a game is maxing out my memory (which is almost all of the time).


Oh dear. I don't know what to say to this without making me sound patronising.

I'll just say this- do a little research online about DDR3 and GDRR5 memory because you are highly misguided.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Almost every game i play maxes my vram but like i said i get NO stuttering like you describe, zero fps drops. Heck, even WoW on medium settings can use my full 1gb of memory in certain places in the game.
> 
> I realize the expected behavior is frame drops/stutters like you said above, but i get this on none of my games. I set my games up for a mix of quality/performance, and most games i own i can peg vsync 60 fps at most times. Maybe this just shows desktop memory is fast enough for games, cause like i said i get no ill effects when a game is maxing out my memory (which is almost all of the time).


Every-time my VRAM was maxed on my 570s, it would stutter and have slight frame drops BADLY.

Definitely happens.


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george241312*
> 
> I don't understand why companies are so slow in creating monitor technology. Everybody wants a monitor that is 1440p and 120hz 27" and there is no where to get it, by the time they create what people want ill be too old to want to game.


Display technology is driven by the mass market, TV's are 60 Hz 1080P 16:9 . Add fancy interpolation and 3D and you are sorted.

Monitors are (mostly) derived from this huge volume of production, with no impetus to drive forward till TV technology pushes to the 4K level.

That leaves us all waiting for that perfect display.

IMHO.

dunx

P.S. I'd like a 21:9 "4K" display capable of 120Hz, that would cover all the needs I could ever have. Except having two....


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Then you're either not maxing your VRAM or oblivious to the effects.
> 
> Regarding what you said about WoW- there is a difference between how much VRAM your GPU uses (memory leaks etc) and how much it actually needs.
> Oh dear. I don't know what to say to this without making me sound patronising.
> 
> I'll just say this- do a little research online about DDR3 and GDRR5 memory because you are highly misguided.


I'm no expert at this but I think his explanation is in the right direction
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Desktop memory is definitely not fast enough to maintain the same frame rates as GDDR. What you are probably seeing is the differencr between VRAM usage and VRAM allocation. Loading assets into memory takes time, so many game engines allocate assets into unused memory that may need to be loaded in the future. This would make the game experience smoother in case those assets are actually needed.
> 
> To really know if one doesn't have enough VRAM, there have to be two indicators present: no free VRAM, and considerable spikes of variation in the frametime graph which tend to indicate assets traveling across the PCIe bus.


----------



## senna89

is there a feature for auto regulation of brightness ?


----------



## AlDyer

All this for a mere 899 $! Only 200 $ than the new 4K Dell monitors


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> All this for a mere 899 $! Only 200 $ than the new 4K Dell monitors


$799 and that is the *MSRP*. This price won't be this high for long imo

edit:


----------



## AlDyer

Okay only 100 $ more than the Dell 4K monitor. 800$ translates directly to € here in Finland. Overpriced? nah. It has a ROG logo.


----------



## Jack Mac

I wish the Dell 24" 4K was cheaper.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> All this for a mere 899 $! Only 200 $ than the new 4K Dell monitors


but the 4k you say has the g-sync?
but with 4k you say how much blur you while you play?
but with 4k you say, how many vga you need to play today in high details at least 60fps?


----------



## AlDyer

I wish 1440p monitors would cost more like 300 €, but wishful thinking








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> but the 4k you say has the g-sync?
> but with 4k you say how much blur you while you play?
> but with 4k you say, how many vga you need to play today in high details at least 60fps?


G-Sync needs a Nvidia graphics card anyway so I don't really care. With 4K I shouldn't get any more blur than I get now. And why would I have to play @ 60 fps right now? I can play on lower resolution and watch some 4K Netflix goodness on it while waiting for better GPU's. I am patient. Future proofing, buddy


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I wish 1440p monitors would cost more like 300 €, but wishful thinking


you can!

remove the g-sync module
remove the high quality chassis
remove a warranty....

and woila! you have a crappy korean monitor with huge ammount of blur, crappy Backlight Bleed, horrible chassis and maybe 2/3 stuck pixel!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> you can!
> 
> remove the g-sync module
> remove the high quality chassis
> remove a warranty....
> 
> and woila! you have a crappy korean monitor with huge ammount of blur, crappy Backlight Bleed, horrible chassis and maybe 2/3 stuck pixel!


Precisely the reason why I personally have no problem with the MSRP of $799, because high quality 27" 1440p monitors ~start~ at $650 CAD where I live, and so adding in gsync and 120Hz makes it worth it to me (or, better yet, compare it to the Viewsonic VP2770's I was considering, and for the same price I get several more features).

Gsync, nice case, a decent warranty, and 120Hz. It's gonna be a niiice year for computer gear ^_^


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> you can!
> 
> remove the g-sync module
> remove the high quality chassis
> remove a warranty....
> 
> and woila! you have a crappy korean monitor with huge ammount of blur, crappy Backlight Bleed, horrible chassis and maybe 2/3 stuck pixel


You can't actually. High quality chassis? Plastic with a ROG logo? Remove a warranty? Korean monitors come with warranties as well.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> You can't actually. High quality chassis? Plastic with a ROG logo? Remove a warranty? Korean monitors come with warranties as well.


open your eyes





VS












try the warranty.... try...


----------



## AlDyer

I never mentioned this monitor. This is not even available here








Also isn't it obvious that the ASUS has better features when it costs 2x as much. It still doesn't warrant the price roflmao. Also why do you keep insisting that I would want a Korean monitor?









*try the warranty.... try...*

Try the warranty? It is a little difficult as I don't have the monitor, nor will I EVER buy it. Priceless...


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> you can!
> 
> remove the g-sync module
> remove the high quality chassis
> remove a warranty....
> 
> and woila! you have a crappy korean monitor with huge ammount of blur, crappy Backlight Bleed, horrible chassis and maybe 2/3 stuck pixel!


remove the g-sync module- Gladly.

remove the high quality chassis- You know the chassis or bezel doesn't make the picture any better right? It's all just for show, underneath it's still just a over priced TN monitor.

remove a warranty....- Not true. And even if it were i could buy a korean ips/pls 1440p 120hz monitor almost 3 times over for the money 1 of these inferior monitors cost.

Don't know where your coming up with "all the korean monitors have blur and backlight bleed" theory. Any monitor at all can have those issues. If you offered me a straight swap for this $800 monitor for my "crappy korean monitor" I would laugh and say "good day sir"


----------



## Cyro999

^Some people like pretties, other people like performance! What a revolutionary and new idea


----------



## Pip Boy

at 27 - 28" 1440p is a really nice resolution. Id consider 4k at 34" but even at 30" im starting to have to sit quite far back just to take in the whole aspect so.. there is a point where 4k is too much, just wish they had gone 2mpixel(1080p) 4mpixel(1440p) 6mpixel = ?
8mpixel is asking a lot if you want your tessellation increased and you can forget any type of raytrace or advanced lighting when you need $1200 worth of cards just to push today's games on medium-high at 60fps 4K (don't forget the heat,energy costs on that also, energy is going to become the hot issue of the next 30years and the trend will to be using less not more hence tablets / phones)


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> at 27 - 28" 1440p is a really nice resolution. Id consider 4k at 34" but even at 30" im starting to have to sit quite far back just to take in the whole aspect so.. there is a point where 4k is too much, just wish they had gone 2mpixel(1080p) 4mpixel(1440p) 6mpixel = ?
> 8mpixel is asking a lot if you want your tessellation increased and you can forget any type of raytrace or advanced lighting when you need $1200 worth of cards just to push today's games on medium-high at 60fps 4K (don't forget the heat,energy costs on that also, energy is going to become the hot issue of the next 30years and the trend will to be using less not more hence tablets / phones)


Yeah the 4K point was to show you that this thing is grossly overpriced imho. You can get a GOOD 1440p monitor for much cheaper


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Then you're either not maxing your VRAM or oblivious to the effects.
> 
> Regarding what you said about WoW- there is a difference between how much VRAM your GPU uses (memory leaks etc) and how much it actually needs.
> Oh dear. I don't know what to say to this without making me sound patronising.
> 
> I'll just say this- do a little research online about DDR3 and GDRR5 memory because you are highly misguided.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> How much VRAM does Skyrim use on your system?
> 
> If your GPU runs out of VRAM it will then access the computers RAM via the PCI-E slot. As RAM is DDR3 and significantly slower than the GPUs GDDR5, it causes frame rate drops and/ or crashes.


If accessing system DDR3 over the PCIe bus is sufficient for modern GPUs, why do nvidia and AMD spend so much money incorporating GDDR onto the card?

And last I checked, DDR3 memory throughput isn't close to 50 GB/s, whereas GDDR5 has surpassed 300 GB/s.


----------



## AlDyer

By the way, where can you even view 1440p content? Other than games? My bandwidth isn't even enough for that, so this technology is useless for a huge percentage of people, unless they game


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> By the way, where can you even view 1440p content?


Your desktop. Microsoft Word. Chrome. Firefox. Picasa. Games. Excel. ............

Everything on your computer takes advantage of higher resolution. Working in multiple programs/windows is 100x nicer at 1440p than it is at 1080p, and probably 10000000000000x nicer 4k vs 1080p.

We're not talking about dedicated TVs here which are barely above 720p for 99% of their content. We're talking about PCs.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Your desktop. Microsoft Word. Chrome. Firefox. Picasa. Games. Excel. ............
> 
> Everything on your computer takes advantage of higher resolution. Working in multiple programs/windows is 100x nicer at 1440p than it is at 1080p, and probably 10000000000000x nicer 4k vs 1080p.
> 
> We're not talking about dedicated TVs here which are barely above 720p for 99% of their content. We're talking about PCs.


I know that, I mean streaming actual video. There's no TV series, movies etc yet afaik. I think I might be able to endure 1080p web browsing, to save my 800 $


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> If accessing system DDR3 over the PCIe bus is sufficient for modern GPUs, why do nvidia and AMD spend so much money incorporating GDDR onto the card?
> 
> And last I checked, DDR3 memory throughput isn't close to 50 GB/s, whereas GDDR5 has surpassed 300 GB/s.


You can't use system ram for VRAM, well you can if you want the slowest GPU in the world....


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 
> 
> This image says it all, though. Lightboost @120hz, 10% vs a 120hz ips with worse response time? It's surely more than slightly noticable


Yet I'm fine gaming on a 60Hz TN LCD rated at 6ms gtg...Not everyone notices the difference between 120 and 144 although most could easily tell the difference between 60 and 120.
It's like the difference between 30fps and 60fps vs 60 and 120, it's still doubling it but the difference between 30 and 60 is going to be a *hell* of a lot more obvious to the point where most people could see it.

Hell, another example is the whole frame-pacing thing that happened not too long ago, it was normal micro-stutter (Fermi had it too and Kepler fixed it) but not everyone noticed it or found it to be an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Vram usage is confusing to me. Like for example, i can play high detail games like skyrim on full ultra with lots of addons and i have a gtx 465 with 1gb of ram, game runs great. Do the games just use system memory if you run out of video memory or something?
> 
> I just dont see a reason to upgrade my GPU yet, at least not JUST for vram cause ive not seen the "stutter" that some describe when you run out of vram on any game i play, and like i said i got a 1gb card.
> 
> Sorry off topic i know, was just curious.


It streams the textures from the hard drive/SSD, I had a 1.2GB GTX 470 that lagged with texture mods and every time it stuttered or had a 1 or 2 second pause it was loading from the SSD, it's not an issue with small enough textures but GDDR5 is far faster than even the best PCIe SSDs on the market now. My girlfriends HD7850, despite being around as fast as the GTX 470 in terms of pure FPS, didn't get those issues with the same mods installed simply because it has a 2GB framebuffer. I believe I was running a custom version of STEP at the time.


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I know that, I mean streaming actual video. There's no TV series, movies etc yet afaik. I think I might be able to endure 1080p web browsing, to save my 800 $


Then have fun with your 1080p monitor. The rest of us will enjoy g-sync at 120+hz 1440p on our overpriced panels.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> Then have fun with your 1080p monitor. The rest of us will enjoy g-sync at 120+hz 1440p on our overpriced panels.


Cheers mate


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I know that, I mean streaming actual video. There's no TV series, movies etc yet afaik. I think I might be able to endure 1080p web browsing, to save my 800 $


If you don't need to use multiple windows or multitask for work, don't care all that much about high res gaming, and mostly use your computer to browse the internet and watch youtube/netflix, then of course 1440p+ makes no sense for you.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> If you don't need to use multiple windows or multitask for work, don't care all that much about high res gaming, and mostly use your computer to browse the internet and watch youtube/netflix, then of course 1440p+ makes no sense for you.


I game, but using multiple windows is impossible for me as I can't concentrate on 2 things at once. I wouldn't be able to stream content anyway as my internet is too bad. In fact I probably couldn't enjoy my 1440p screen anyway as my ping suddenly spikes over 100 and I lag to death. My connection also happens to be the best connection available. You should be grateful for your connections 'Muricans. Too bad people are in too big of a hurry manufacturing monitors and TV's to realize most of the world can't even view online content with them


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Okay only 100 $ more than the Dell 4K monitor. 800$ translates directly to € here in Finland. Overpriced? nah. It has a ROG logo.


It has also been pointed out many times before that this monitor is overpriced. But everything with a ROG logo is overpriced, so this price is pretty normal for a ROG product.

Also not grossly overpriced imo, potentially the best 1440p monitor for it's purpose. But not for me, I'm staying at 1080p for some time because I have other upgrade plans and those will come first when needed/possible.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> Then have fun with your 1080p monitor. The rest of us will enjoy g-sync at 120+hz 1440p on our overpriced panels.


I know i will enjoy my overpriced panel. Can't wait for the PG278Q it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Yet I'm fine gaming on a 60Hz TN LCD rated at 6ms gtg...Not everyone notices the difference between 120 and 144 although most could easily tell the difference between 60 and 120.
> It's like the difference between 30fps and 60fps vs 60 and 120, it's still doubling it but the difference between 30 and 60 is going to be a *hell* of a lot more obvious to the point where most people could see it.
> 
> Hell, another example is the whole frame-pacing thing that happened not too long ago, it was normal micro-stutter (Fermi had it too and Kepler fixed it) but not everyone noticed it or found it to be an issue.
> It streams the textures from the hard drive/SSD, I had a 1.2GB GTX 470 that lagged with texture mods and every time it stuttered or had a 1 or 2 second pause it was loading from the SSD, it's not an issue with small enough textures but GDDR5 is far faster than even the best PCIe SSDs on the market now. My girlfriends HD7850, despite being around as fast as the GTX 470 in terms of pure FPS, didn't get those issues with the same mods installed simply because it has a 2GB framebuffer. I believe I was running a custom version of STEP at the time.


You misunderstand, it's not about 120hz vs 144. It's about 60hz vs 120 vs 120 strobed.

60hz is terrible for motion blur, really bad. 120 is a great improvement - strobed 120 and motion blur is basically and effectively gone
Quote:


> Yet I'm fine gaming on a 60Hz TN LCD rated at 6ms gtg...Not everyone notices the difference between 120 and 144 although most could easily tell the difference between 60 and 120.


Everyone can see the difference between 60hz and 120 on any kind of motion test. The difference between 120 normal vs strobed is much more pronounced - on top of that. The difference between 60hz on a "meh" tn screen or worse, a slow ips, and 120hz strobed is beyond silly


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> By the way, where can you even view 1440p content? Other than games? My bandwidth isn't even enough for that, so this technology is useless for a huge percentage of people, unless they game


Ukess you missed the memo, this is an RoG monitor, which means it's aimed at gamers. If you don't game, this is clearly not your monitor. Move on to the 4k threads.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You misunderstand, it's not about 120hz vs 144. It's about 60hz vs 120 vs 120 strobed.
> 
> 60hz is terrible for motion blur, really bad. 120 is a great improvement - strobed 120 and motion blur is basically and effectively gone
> Everyone can see the difference between 60hz and 120 on any kind of motion test. The difference between 120 normal vs strobed is much more pronounced - on top of that. The difference between 60hz on a "meh" tn screen or worse, a slow ips, and 120hz strobed is beyond silly


So us with 60Hz with slow IPS screen are blind for not using 120Hz LightBoost?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So us with 60Hz with slow IPS screen are blind for not using 120Hz LightBoost?


No, you just prefer pretty stuff to performance, like everyone else running 4-8x msaa and maxed settings on 1440p while i and others run 1080p with the same hardware


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Okay only 100 $ more than the Dell 4K monitor. 800$ translates directly to € here in Finland. Overpriced? nah. It has a ROG logo.


*cough* 30Hz.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> How much VRAM does Skyrim use on your system?
> 
> If your GPU runs out of VRAM it will then access the computers RAM via the PCI-E bus. As RAM is DDR3 and significantly slower than the GPUs GDDR5, it causes frame rate drops and/ or crashes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Then you're either not maxing your VRAM or oblivious to the effects.
> 
> Regarding what you said about WoW- there is a difference between how much VRAM your GPU uses (memory leaks etc) and how much it actually needs.
> Oh dear. I don't know what to say to this without making me sound patronising.
> 
> I'll just say this- do a little research online about DDR3 and GDRR5 memory because you are highly misguided.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> If accessing system DDR3 over the PCIe bus is sufficient for modern GPUs, why do nvidia and AMD spend so much money incorporating GDDR onto the card?
> 
> And last I checked, DDR3 memory throughput isn't close to 50 GB/s, whereas GDDR5 has surpassed 300 GB/s.


What?









You need to re-read what I wrote, carefully. You've completely misread what I wrote.

I never said: "accessing system DDR3 over the PCIe bus is sufficient for modern GPUs". I said the polar opposite.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> *cough* 30Hz.


Actually my next monitor, which I'll buy very soon will be 144hz and I play my games at low/mid graphics. I laugh at the person who said I'm not gaming. I play many games competitively and I went to Sweden for a LAN for gods sake. If you 1440p overlords think that resolution makes you more of a gamer then me, you might want to realize that CS:GO players for example play low settings 720p not 1440p. Lol at you elitists.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to re-read what I wrote, carefully. You've completely misread what I wrote.
> 
> I never said: "accessing system DDR3 over the PCIe bus is sufficient for modern GPUs". I said the polar opposite.


All you said was I was misguided, but you didn't specify what about. It's your job to make yourself clear, not my job to decipher meaning out of your ambiguity.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> All you said was I was misguided, but you didn't specify what about. It's your job to make yourself clear, not my job to decipher meaning out of your ambiguity.




It isn't my job to teach plain, simple English.


----------



## CaliLife17

I will be buying this monitor to try it out and see if i like it or not and compare it to my current home monitor (VP2770) and work monitor (PB278Q). I agree this monitor is overpriced, but it is also really the first of its product group, so prices will come down eventually. Either way i will test drive, see if i like it, and then make my decision on it.

To those who game on 120hz+ monitors, how is your screen tearing. I can't stand screen tearing one bit, it really ruins the experience for me, so i run v-sync on (and deal with the lag/latency). So i am really excited to try g-sync, but curious how well 120hz/144hz handles screen tearing.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I wish the Dell 24" 4K was cheaper.


I actually have the 4k dell and my experience with it has been very buggy. 4k really needs HDMI 2.0 and G -sync.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I will be buying this monitor to try it out and see if i like it or not and compare it to my current home monitor (VP2770) and work monitor (PB278Q). I agree this monitor is overpriced, but it is also really the first of its product group, so prices will come down eventually. Either way i will test drive, see if i like it, and then make my decision on it.
> 
> To those who game on 120hz+ monitors, how is your screen tearing. I can't stand screen tearing one bit, it really ruins the experience for me, so i run v-sync on (and deal with the lag/latency). So i am really excited to try g-sync, but curious how well 120hz/144hz handles screen tearing.


Well it means you've got more headroom. You've got an extra 60 FPS (compared to a 60Hz monitor) until you reach screen tearing territory. Which helps out a lot.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't my job to teach plain, simple English.


I'm still waiting on you to explain how I'm misguided about DDR3 and GDDR5.


----------



## kingduqc

So we'll get the perfect monitor in about two decade right? 4-6k monitor strobbing at 144-160hz with g sync tech at 24-28 inch with color perfect and great black level and no back light bleeding for under 1 grand.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> So we'll get the perfect monitor in about two decade right? 4-6k monitor strobbing at 144-160hz with g sync tech at 24-28 inch with color perfect and great black level and no back light bleeding for under 1 grand.


Or OLED so we don't have to worry about Hz.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I will be buying this monitor to try it out and see if i like it or not and compare it to my current home monitor (VP2770) and work monitor (PB278Q). I agree this monitor is overpriced, but it is also really the first of its product group, so prices will come down eventually. Either way i will test drive, see if i like it, and then make my decision on it.
> 
> To those who game on 120hz+ monitors, how is your screen tearing. I can't stand screen tearing one bit, it really ruins the experience for me, so i run v-sync on (and deal with the lag/latency). So i am really excited to try g-sync, but curious how well 120hz/144hz handles screen tearing.


On 120/144 Hz, tears look different. The large horizontal tears from moving side to side or shaking are about half the size and duration. When moving side to side and the frame rate is lower than refresh rate, I can see this illusion that the top half of the screen is leading the bottom. I believe it it is caused by a rapidly moving tear line. 60 Hz users should see it too as a larger and longer lasting tear that moves down.

In games with flashing lights (gunfire/BF4 repair tool etc), I see tears where half of the light is bright and the other half is dark. This is the most visible one.

After playing on 120/144 Hz fast TN, I don't think I can go back to 60 Hz. Even the desktop window environment feels inferior on my 2nd 60 Hz IPS screen due to blur and animation


----------



## bigtonyman1138

buy one of these and another 770 or grab a 780 ti plus a cheaper 1440p monitor.... choices choices choices.


----------



## CallsignVega

One thing has been gnawing at me about this monitor. So, 4K displays at 60 Hz have to run in MST mode to allow slower, dual, "current tech" TCon's to each take up two of the four Displayport 1.2 lanes each.

This means each half of the display is technically it's own display, AMD and NVIDIA drivers have to splice them together but it's running Surround/Eyefinity in the background.

Now, 2560x1440 at 120 Hz is almost the same bandwidth requirement as 4K at 60 Hz. So either, this display will also run in MST mode with dual TCon's (*BAD*), or NVIDIA has found a way with their new G-Sync board to combine all 4-lanes of DP 1.2 into a single TCon/input.

If this monitor runs in MST mode, that would really stink.

If anyone is interested, I've compiled my questions here on the ROG forums as I am super excited about this monitor:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42570-27-quot-2560x1440-G-Sync-PG248Q-ROG-Monitor-Discussion&country=&status=


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Then you're either not maxing your VRAM or oblivious to the effects.
> 
> Regarding what you said about WoW- there is a difference between how much VRAM your GPU uses (memory leaks etc) and how much it actually needs.
> Oh dear. I don't know what to say to this without making me sound patronising.
> 
> I'll just say this- do a little research online about DDR3 and GDRR5 memory because you are highly misguided.


I wasn't claiming anything, merely observing the behavior on my system.

Ive been playing PC games since 1999 and i know when it feels laggy and when it doesent, and not ONCE have i experienced this stutter people describe when you run out of vram, and nearly every game i play sits at 999MB's of usage most of the time, so its definitely at my cards cap.

Id invite you to my house to see but that sounds kinda creepy lol. Seriously tho, never noticed any adverse affects on my system when i run out of video memory in a game, i actually WISH I noticed something because i currently cannot justify a GPU upgrade for the games i play but i want new stuff lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One thing has been gnawing at me about this monitor. So, 4K displays at 60 Hz have to run in MST mode to allow slower, dual, "current tech" TCon's to each take up two of the four Displayport 1.2 lanes each.
> 
> This means each half of the display is technically it's own display, AMD and NVIDIA drivers have to splice them together but it's running Surround/Eyefinity in the background.
> 
> Now, 2560x1440 at 120 Hz is almost the same bandwidth requirement as 4K at 60 Hz. So either, this display will also run in MST mode with dual TCon's (*BAD*), or NVIDIA has found a way with their new G-Sync board to combine all 4-lanes of DP 1.2 into a single TCon/input.
> 
> If this monitor runs in MST mode, that would really stink.


Doesn't DP 1.2 support 4K @ 60Hz? So 1440p @ 120Hz should be no problem.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Doesn't DP 1.2 support 4K @ 60Hz? So 1440p @ 120Hz should be no problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One thing has been gnawing at me about this monitor. So, 4K displays at 60 Hz have to run in MST mode to allow slower, dual, "current tech" TCon's to each take up two of the four Displayport 1.2 lanes each.
> 
> This means each half of the display is technically it's own display, AMD and NVIDIA drivers have to splice them together but it's running Surround/Eyefinity in the background.
> 
> Now, 2560x1440 at 120 Hz is almost the same bandwidth requirement as 4K at 60 Hz. So either, this display will also run in MST mode with dual TCon's (*BAD*), or NVIDIA has found a way with their new G-Sync board to combine all 4-lanes of DP 1.2 into a single TCon/input.
> 
> If this monitor runs in MST mode, that would really stink.


Really hate MST mode after my experience with my dell 4k. Maybe the drivers can improve it but right now I agree, it is the suck. Can't dual dvi handle 120 hz at 1440p or is there something I'm missing? Its seems to do well for korean monitors
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Doesn't DP 1.2 support 4K @ 60Hz? So 1440p @ 120Hz should be no problem.


I wouldn't exactly call it "support" more like "kinda gets by"


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Doesn't DP 1.2 support 4K @ 60Hz? So 1440p @ 120Hz should be no problem.


No, not as a single input/single display. All 4K 60 Hz displays are run in multi-monitor mode. There are no single TCon's fast enough to handle all four data streams of DP 1.2 at once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Really hate MST mode after my experience with my dell 4k. Maybe the drivers can improve it but right now I agree, it is the suck. Can't dual dvi handle 120 hz at 1440p or is there something I'm missing? Its seems to do well for korean monitors
> 
> I wouldn't exactly call it "support" more like "kinda gets by"


G-Sync only works with DP. Anyway, DL-DVI was always hit and miss at those high of frequencies anyway. You are essentially overclocking all of the controllers.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, not as a single input/single display. All 4K 60 Hz displays are run in multi-monitor mode. There are no single TCon's fast enough to handle all four data streams of DP 1.2 at once.
> G-Sync only works with DP. Anyway, DL-DVI was always hit and miss at those high of frequencies anyway. You are essentially overclocking all of the controllers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Doesn't DP 1.2 support 4K @ 60Hz? So 1440p @ 120Hz should be no problem.


Didn't know G-sync only works with DP....I can see MST's evil grin right now. So this monitor might not scale down without turning off MST and MST DOES NOT LIKE TO BE SWITCHED OFF AND ON







Really need that sweet, sweet HDMI 2.0

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/g-sync-v-sync-monitor,3699-2.html

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thought u might be interested in this Vega









"In truth, we'll be waiting a while before 4K displays show up with variable refresh rates. Today, there is no single scaler able to support 4K resolutions, and the soonest that's expected to arrive is Q1 of 2014, with monitors including it showing up in Q2. *Because the G-Sync module replaces the scaler, compatible panels would only start surfacing sometime after that point. Fortunately, the module does natively support Ultra HD*."

The RoG monitor won't be released until q2 so that mystery scaler will probably come with the g-sync module.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One thing has been gnawing at me about this monitor. So, 4K displays at 60 Hz have to run in MST mode to allow slower, dual, "current tech" TCon's to each take up two of the four Displayport 1.2 lanes each.
> 
> This means each half of the display is technically it's own display, AMD and NVIDIA drivers have to splice them together but it's running Surround/Eyefinity in the background.
> 
> Now, 2560x1440 at 120 Hz is almost the same bandwidth requirement as 4K at 60 Hz. So either, this display will also run in MST mode with dual TCon's (*BAD*), or NVIDIA has found a way with their new G-Sync board to combine all 4-lanes of DP 1.2 into a single TCon/input.
> 
> If this monitor runs in MST mode, that would really stink.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I've compiled my questions here on the ROG forums as I am super excited about this monitor:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42570-27-quot-2560x1440-G-Sync-PG248Q-ROG-Monitor-Discussion&country=&status=


Ah crap, not sure how we all missed this before.....

I await their answer....


----------



## Heracles

What will it take for G-Sync to support surround? Firmware flash? G-Sync v2? I want to use three in surround but no G-Sync will be deal breaker


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I'm still waiting on you to explain how I'm misguided about DDR3 and GDDR5.


Are you lonely? Are you attention seeking?

You do realise- well, actually, no clearly you don't realise (how embarrassing)- that I wasn't even talking to you. I was talking to someone called Scotty99.

But hey, you must be one of those people who thinks everything is about them.

DDR3 vs GDDR5

DDR3 benefits from low latency at the expense of bandwidth. GDDR5's case is the opposite. Timings for GDDR5 would seems slow in relation to DDR3, but the speed of VRAM is extremely fast compared to DDR3- this has resulted from the relative workloads that a CPU and GPU undertake.
Latency isn't much of an issue with GPU's since their parallel nature allows them to move to other calculation when latency cycles cause a stall in the current workload/thread. The performance of a graphics card for instance is greatly affected (as a percentage) by altering the internal bandwidth, yet altering the external bandwidth (the PCI-Express bus, say lowering from x16 to x8 or x4 lanes) has a minimal effect. This is because there is a great deal of I/O (textures for examples) that get swapped in and out of VRAM continuously- the nature of a GPU is many parallel computations, whereas a CPU computes in a basically linear way.

•DDR3 runs at a higher voltage that GDDR5
•DDR3 benefits from low latency at the expense of bandwidth. GDDR5 benefits from high bandwith at the expense of loose timings. Timings for GDDR5 would appear unbelievably slow in relation to DDR3.
•GDDR5 controller/IC doubles the Input/ Output of DDR3 - With DDR, Input/ Output handles an input (written to memory), or output (read from memory) but not both on the same cycle. GDDR handles input and output on the same cycle.
•DDR3 uses a 64-bit memory controller per channel (128-bit bus for dual channel, 256-bit for quad channel). GDDR5 is paired with controllers of 32-bit (16 bit each for input and output), but where the CPU's memory contoller is 64-bit per channel, a GPU can use any number of 32-bit I/O's (at the cost of die size) depending upon application (2 for 64-bit bus, 4 for 128-bit, 6 for 192-bit, 8 for 256-bit, 12 for 384-bit etc)
•GDDR5 allows for asymmetric memory configurations.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> If games on your system don't tend to exceed your refresh rate (60Hz, 120Hz, 144Hz for example) then you should not be able to notice any screen tearing unless your monitor or the game engine is screwed up.


Care to say that again? Tearing occurs at any framerates without Vsync on.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Tearing occurs at any framerates without Vsync on.


Yes, exactly.

I've gone back and re-read what that guy wrote and noticed that I saw punctuation where there was no punctuation.

I read:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Screen tearing can happen any time. fps isn't locked to refresh rate.


instead of
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Screen tearing can happen any time while the fps is not locked to the refresh rate.


The words underlined are edited in to make my point clearer. He could of structed his sentence a little better, however, error on my part for skim reading.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

When in Q2 will this come out? my wallet is ready now


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> If games on your system don't tend to exceed your refresh rate (60Hz, 120Hz, 144Hz for example) then you should not be able to notice any screen tearing unless your monitor or the game engine is screwed up.


Again wrong


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Again wrong


Read my post above matey.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Read my post above matey.


oops


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Didn't know G-sync only works with DP....I can see MST's evil grin right now. So this monitor might not scale down without turning off MST and MST DOES NOT LIKE TO BE SWITCHED OFF AND ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really need that sweet, sweet HDMI 2.0
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/g-sync-v-sync-monitor,3699-2.html
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Thought u might be interested in this Vega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In truth, we'll be waiting a while before 4K displays show up with variable refresh rates. Today, there is no single scaler able to support 4K resolutions, and the soonest that's expected to arrive is Q1 of 2014, with monitors including it showing up in Q2. *Because the G-Sync module replaces the scaler, compatible panels would only start surfacing sometime after that point. Fortunately, the module does natively support Ultra HD*."
> 
> The RoG monitor won't be released until q2 so that mystery scaler will probably come with the g-sync module.


Yeah my impression was that Gsync was essentially a fix/workaround to the TCon problem with DP 1.2

But I could be mistaken...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Yeah my impression was that Gsync was essentially a fix/workaround to the TCon problem with DP 1.2
> 
> But I could be mistaken...


I could have sworn that G-Sync was the custom controller that would be able to fully sustain the bandwidth of 60hz 4K. Since you're ripping out the original memory board, I don't see why it wouldn't address the issue.

DP 1.2 has the bandwith for 60hz 4K and 144hz 1440p but it's the controllers that are the bottleneck. G-Sync was should have solved that.


----------



## Pr0xy

So who's on the fence between whether they want to get this or the $800 Asus 4k monitor that was unveiled? lol. I may put my IPS elitism aside and actually give this monitor a chance.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> So who's on the fence between whether they want to get this or the $800 Asus 4k monitor that was unveiled? lol. I may put my IPS elitism aside and actually give this monitor a chance.


Well Given that both the Asus 4k panel and Dell 4k Panel (cheap one) are both TN Panels, I would much rather have this ROG monitor, since it will be a spruced up TN monitor, have G-sync, and have 120hz+ abilities. Now I will be using this monitor 95% of the time for Gaming so my needs are different from other peoples.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> So who's on the fence between whether they want to get this or the $800 Asus 4k monitor that was unveiled? lol. I may put my IPS elitism aside and actually give this monitor a chance.


Not really, I think I would go for this, though I'm not a fan of the aesthetics. I'll wait for 4K to mature a little and by then GPUs will be more 4k friendly.


----------



## iARDAs

As a person already owning a 1440p IPS monitor I wonder if I should get this one or wait for a 4k Gsync monitor.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> As a person already owning a 1440p IPS monitor I wonder if I should get this one or wait for a 4k Gsync monitor.


Depends on how much color shift bothers you and how long you are willing to wait. Color shift drives me nuts so I will wait for 4k Gsync.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> As a person already owning a 1440p IPS monitor I wonder if I should get this one or wait for a 4k Gsync monitor.


Same mang - giving up both IPS and resolution was pretty bad, but only giving up the IPS is slightly tolerable. Right now I have IPS vs VA (woot black crush and gamma shift) and the side by side diff is already quite hilarious.

I'm happy with 1440p DPI and performance too, don't think I'm at all in a hurry for 4K.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> As a person already owning a 1440p IPS monitor I wonder if I should get this one or wait for a 4k Gsync monitor.


Wouldn't 4K G-sync be at 30 Hz refresh rate though?

I've been waiting on 2560x1440 120 Hz 'native' refresh myself and though it's not IPS, here we are and with G-sync. I'm guessing we won't see it in IPS anytime soon except at 60 Hz refresh rate with G-sync. Decisions decisions.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Depends on how much color shift bothers you and how long you are willing to wait. Color shift drives me nuts so I will wait for 4k Gsync.


I am actually unfamiliar with colorshift. What do you mean exactly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Same mang - giving up both IPS and resolution was pretty bad, but only giving up the IPS is slightly tolerable. Right now I have IPS vs VA (woot black crush and gamma shift) and the side by side diff is already quite hilarious.
> 
> I'm happy with 1440p DPI and performance too, don't think I'm at all in a hurry for 4K.


Yeah I love my 1440p IPS monitor but if there is a 1440p TN 1ms 120hz monitor than it excites me. The color will be tolerable but having the same desktop space and resolution is a plus. I would never go for a 1080p 120hz monitor but 1440p 120hz interests me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Wouldn't 4K G-sync be at 30 Hz refresh rate though?
> 
> I've been waiting on 2560x1440 120 Hz 'native' refresh myself and though it's not IPS, here we are and with G-sync. I'm guessing we won't see it in IPS anytime soon. Decisions decisions.


Hmm I don't know technically but one can only hope that 4k 60hz Gsync monitors will be available in the future. Most 4k monitors I read about were all 30hz which sucked to be honest.

Also I remember an Asus rep saying somewhere that IPS and Gsync was a no go and Gsync was possible with TN monitors at the moment.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Wouldn't 4K G-sync be at 30 Hz refresh rate though?
> 
> I've been waiting on 2560x1440 120 Hz 'native' refresh myself and though it's not IPS, here we are and with G-sync. I'm guessing we won't see it in IPS anytime soon except at 60 Hz refresh rate with G-sync. Decisions decisions.


No, as long as the monitor had DisplayPort 1.2, the Gsync controller can handle 60 Hz 4K. I believe it can do it without going through the dual-panel weirdness of current 60 Hz 4k tech.


----------



## didyfink

real gamers focus on the gaming experience & improvement not all these numbers !!!


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> So who's on the fence between whether they want to get this or the $800 Asus 4k monitor that was unveiled? lol. I may put my IPS elitism aside and actually give this monitor a chance.


While I currently use a Dell U2713HM, i will get the PG278Q because its everything i have been wanting in a monitor especially since i play alot of FPSs and want that smooth 120hz gameplay at 1440p. I don't wanna deal with overclocking korean panels at the risk of losing image quality as well. That's just my personal preference.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I simply couldn't go back to a 60hz panel, regardless of what type of panel or resolution.

I would say the biggest draw of this display as someone with a 120Hz IPS @ 1440P is the motion clarity it will offer over my current display.

Something I was kidding myself over until fairly recently is the motion clarity issue. As it sits, if I am in a FPS and pan left/right quick enough I can literally NOT see people if they peek a corner and take a shot, the blur is that bad. I recently "woke up" to this issue after seeing an old CRT in use not that long ago, I had forgotten what it was like to not have massive motion blur.

While the ROG Swift won't be as clear as CRT in motion blur, it will be a lot clearer than what is currently available in the same target market it will be taking over.


----------



## Jack Mac

It should be very close to CRT clarity if it has 2D lightboost.


----------



## Heracles

So anyone morr knowledgeable than mr have any idea why G sync doesn't work in surround and how Nvidia intends to adress this? Firmware update or new G Sync hardware


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> So anyone morr knowledgeable than mr have any idea why G sync doesn't work in surround and how Nvidia intends to adress this? Firmware update or new G Sync hardware


It does work with nvidia surround.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];361987*
> You need multiple graphics cards: 1 card per port. It's a moot point anyway, because to run WQHD @ 144Hz you'll very likely need SLI to start with


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> It does work with nvidia surround.


Thanks, I just remember one of the review sites saying it doesn't work in surround?

Edit: he didnt actually say G Sync works, just said you'd need lots of gpu horespower Hmmmm


----------



## i7monkey

So is this going to have Lightboost and Strobed 120hz (as if I know what that means lol)?

Is this monitor worth getting? I have a 3 year old 27" 1080p TN monitor @ 60Hz, and I considered getting those Korean monitors but didn't have the balls to risk it.

I want to buy this but I feel like these 1440p monitors are just a little too late.

You guys think this is going to be a good monitor? To be honest, I hate the viewing angles of my current monitor I saw a Samsung 1440p PLS screen and it was incredible.

Not sure why these pricks decided on a TN


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> So is this going to have Lightboost and Strobed 120hz (as if I know what that means lol)?
> 
> Is this monitor worth getting? I have a 3 year old 27" 1080p TN monitor @ 60Hz, and I considered getting those Korean monitors but didn't have the balls to risk it.
> 
> I want to buy this but I feel like these 1440p monitors are just a little too late.
> 
> You guys think this is going to be a good monitor? To be honest, I hate the viewing angles of my current monitor I saw a Samsung 1440p PLS screen and it was incredible.
> 
> Not sure why these pricks decided on a TN


Because TN panels are faster.


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Because TN panels are faster.


I read that manufacturers overdrive TN panels to get the response time down but that also affects the quality adversely. So, us consumers cant win in any situations.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> So is this going to have Lightboost and Strobed 120hz (as if I know what that means lol)?
> 
> Is this monitor worth getting? I have a 3 year old 27" 1080p TN monitor @ 60Hz, and I considered getting those Korean monitors but didn't have the balls to risk it.
> 
> I want to buy this but I feel like these 1440p monitors are just a little too late.
> 
> You guys think this is going to be a good monitor? To be honest, I hate the viewing angles of my current monitor I saw a Samsung 1440p PLS screen and it was incredible.
> 
> Not sure why these pricks decided on a TN


I have purchased several Koreans, and even have an Overlord Tempest 270C @ 120Hz which uses the same IPS as the Koreans. That being said, I would say go for this display.....I know I am.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> I read that manufacturers overdrive TN panels to get the response time down but that also affects the quality adversely. So, us consumers cant win in any situations.


My 144 Hz panel has no visible overdrive artifacts, unlike my 60 Hz overdriven eIPS panel. The 144 Hz TN makes games on my eIPS panel look like a blurry mess even without lightboost.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Too bad we can't have OLED


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> As a person already owning a 1440p IPS monitor I wonder if I should get this one or wait for a 4k Gsync monitor.


I thought most reviews on g-sync said it was comparable to 120 hz but not necessarily better? That would make 4k with g-sync comparable to 4k at 120hz? If thats the case, 4K....EASILY. After being on a 27 inch monitor then going to 4k at 24 I really would like to see it on a little bit bigger screen also.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I thought most reviews on g-sync said it was comparable to 120 hz but not necessarily better?


Gsync is.. not.. refresh rate, and it never will be


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Gsync is.. not.. refresh rate, and it never will be


G-sync eliminates tearing, stuttering, input lag and improves motion....what is the disparity?









Consistent 60 FPS with G-Sync at 4k > 120hz 1440p All day everyday as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> G-sync eliminates tearing, stuttering, input lag and improves motion....what is the disparity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consistent 60 FPS with G-Sync at 4k > 120hz 1440p All day everyday as far as I'm concerned.


Refresh rate also has properties such as reducing input delay and reducing motion blur, and always helps: Gsync is great, but it won't offer much on quake live or csgo unless you're sensitive to tearing or using 60hz (consistent games that run well and also have no problems with frametime variance, so they don't need band-aids to make them properly smooth like many games such as bf4 do)


----------



## stulda

According to Nick from Asus (interviewed by Paul from NeweggTV) this monitor will be up for sale in March


----------



## VindalooJim

Right, I'm well aware this is an enthusiast site- I'm an computer enthusiast myself







and I'm expecting a lot of flak for saying this, but, I don't understand the TN snobbery. I have a TN and an IPS panel side by side and, yes, while there is a difference there isn't a massive difference. That's not to say other people can't notice the difference more than I can, I'm sure they can.

However a 2560x1440 120Hz monitor with GSync being a TN panel is not a deal breaker IMO. TN have faster response times and this monitor is, let's be honest, aimed at gamers where response time matters more than contrast ratio.

An 1440 120Hz with Gsync monitor with an IPS panel would be nice with no more than 5ms response time but IPS is typically used for photography for example. The 120Hz and GSync would not be useful for those uses. Something like the ASUS PB278Q would be better suited or a "Korean" monitor


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stulda*
> 
> According to Nick from Asus (interviewed by Paul from NeweggTV) this monitor will be up for sale in March


Did they say any more about the RRP? is it still at $799?


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Refresh rate also has properties such as reducing input delay and reducing motion blur, and always helps: Gsync is great, but it won't offer much on quake live or csgo unless you're sensitive to tearing or using 60hz (consistent games that run well and also have no problems with frametime variance, so they don't need band-aids to make them properly smooth like many games such as bf4 do)


G-sync also has these properties, to what extent, I can't personally testify. You were saying G-sync "isn't, will never be framerate!!!" but they achieve a lot of the same things so whats the big advantage over g-sync? Have you seen G-sync in person? Don't get me started on quake live. I play at 60 hz on a korean IPS and damn it if I'm not top 3 all the time. Thanks to MST and 4k "tiled" monitors thought, I couldn't play quake at 4k which is what I really wanted


----------



## stulda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Did they say any more about the RRP? is it still at $799?


RRP quote "about $799"


----------



## Cyro999

I said it wouldn't be refresh rate, not framerate
Quote:


> G-sync also has these properties, to what extent, I can't personally testify.


G-sync does not reduce input lag over vsync off, and it does not present a smoother image in a case where frametime variance is very very small (AFAIK) or framerate is excessively high (~200-300 on 120hz for example)

If you had 60hz, and a game like quake live with almost no frametime variance, then adding g-sync would do essentially nothing for input lag mouse to screen, and likewise essentially nothing for smoothness. It has no effect on motion blur.

Doubling refresh rate would reduce input delay mouse to screen, significantly improve image smoothness and also cut in half the amount of motion blur from eye tracking the image.

Gsync is great, but it helps more in some situations than others. Quake live is an example that gets it pretty damn right in the first place, so there's little for gsync to help with - yet it scales with refresh rate and backlight strobing still


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> G-sync also has these properties, to what extent, I can't personally testify. You were saying G-sync "isn't, will never be framerate!!!" but they achieve a lot of the same things so whats the big advantage over g-sync? Have you seen G-sync in person? Don't get me started on quake live. I play at 60 hz on a korean IPS and damn it if I'm not top 3 all the time. Thanks to MST and 4k "tiled" monitors thought, I couldn't play quake at 4k which is what I really wanted


You guys gotta remember the best thing about G-Sync is that you get more out of your graphics hardware. Without G-Sync, in order always have buttery smooth gameplay you had to have enough GPU power to have a minumum of 60FPS always, and for the best experience at 120hz a mininmum of 120fps. That requires a massive GPU investment or the lowering of many settings. Now with G-Sync you can simply set the graphics level to whatever your card is able to maintain in your preferred fps zone. So while it may have taken someone 2x 780 to have wonderful gaming experience at 1440/60hz. You can probably now have a comparable experience at the same settings with one 780. Now with this monitor 2x 780 will be a viable solution for 1440p in the areas of 60-120fps.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I said it wouldn't be refresh rate, not framerate
> G-sync does not reduce input lag over vsync off, and it does not present a smoother image in a case where frametime variance is very very small (AFAIK) or framerate is excessively high (~200-300 on 120hz for example)
> 
> If you had 60hz, and a game like quake live with almost no frametime variance, then adding g-sync would do essentially nothing for input lag mouse to screen, and likewise essentially nothing for smoothness. It has no effect on motion blur.
> 
> Doubling refresh rate would reduce input delay mouse to screen, significantly improve image smoothness and also cut in half the amount of motion blur from eye tracking the image.
> 
> Gsync is great, but it helps more in some situations than others. Quake live is an example that gets it pretty damn right in the first place, so there's little for gsync to help with - yet it scales with refresh rate and backlight strobing still


Your saying 120hz improves input lag over v-sync off? Also, if I can peg 60hz on a 60hz , there would be few if any benefits to g-sync?


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I said it wouldn't be refresh rate, not framerate
> G-sync does not reduce input lag over vsync off, and it does not present a smoother image in a case where frametime variance is very very small (AFAIK) or framerate is excessively high (~200-300 on 120hz for example)
> 
> If you had 60hz, and a game like quake live with almost no frametime variance, then adding g-sync would do essentially nothing for input lag mouse to screen, and likewise essentially nothing for smoothness. It has no effect on motion blur.
> 
> Doubling refresh rate would reduce input delay mouse to screen, significantly improve image smoothness and also cut in half the amount of motion blur from eye tracking the image.
> 
> Gsync is great, but it helps more in some situations than others. Quake live is an example that gets it pretty damn right in the first place, so there's little for gsync to help with - yet it scales with refresh rate and backlight strobing still


With v-sync off, the top part of the frame is going to be older than the bottom part of the frame, so there will always be information on screen with no-sync that's older than with g-sync. Also, it does produce a smoother experience if your frametime variance is low. About the only time it doesn't produce a smoother experience is when your frametimes are consistently below the refresh interval, and you have v-sync on.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Anyone know if they would be releasing any 21:9 monitors with G-sync?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Anyone know if they would be releasing any 21:9 monitors with G-sync?


They will.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Your saying 120hz improves input lag over v-sync off? Also, if I can peg 60hz on a 60hz , there would be few if any benefits to g-sync?


120hz will have less input lag than 60hz, yea - and second part, yes (aside from removing tearing)


----------



## CallsignVega

I am going to drop this little nugget here, great read:

http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stulda*
> 
> According to Nick from Asus (interviewed by Paul from NeweggTV) this monitor will be up for sale in March


Oh hey, new guy dropping good news! Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I am going to drop this little nugget here, great read:
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


Thanks Vega, I shall read!


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I am going to drop this little nugget here, great read:
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


Really hope Nvidia get ULMB and G-SYNC working together. With all these limitations, no lightboost, fullscreen only and no surround support (as far as i understand?) kinda not what I would want to spend a load of money on to get that benefit on one screen and then not get awesome motion clarity.
I can deal with the minimal v-sync I get, the difference between lightboost on and off though has certainly become night and day and I don't see myself wanting to throw that a way for the benefits of G-SYNC.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

ordering my kit tomorrow. thanks for the great information.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Does VLC work with G-Sync in full screen mode? If so, does the monitor scale down to the video's frame rate or do you set the frame rate in VLC to a specific number for it to work?


----------



## Cyro999

VLC Media player? Doesn't it just Vsync? It's locked to a max of 60fps on 60hz for me, and 120fps on 120hz. (using fraps to display fps, and looking at recorded content at 1x speed or sped up)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Really hope Nvidia get ULMB and G-SYNC working together. With all these limitations, no lightboost, fullscreen only and no surround support (as far as i understand?) kinda not what I would want to spend a load of money on to get that benefit on one screen and then not get awesome motion clarity.
> I can deal with the minimal v-sync I get, the difference between lightboost on and off though has certainly become night and day and I don't see myself wanting to throw that a way for the benefits of G-SYNC.


Yea, I am really hoping you can use G-Sync and Lightboost together by launch, it almost sucks to have to made the decision between motion clarity and the stability G-Sync brings.


----------



## jmoney05txst

in vega's thread over on the rog forum Marshall from asus retracted his earlier statement and is now saying 3dvision will work


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> VLC Media player? Doesn't it just Vsync? It's locked to a max of 60fps on 60hz for me, and 120fps on 120hz. (using fraps to display fps, and looking at recorded content at 1x speed or sped up)


Well, if you have a 24 fps source, and you play it w/o vsync. does this monitor drop down to 24hz?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Well, if you have a 24 fps source, and you play it w/o vsync. does this monitor drop down to 24hz?


No, i just got the impression that VLC only refreshed in sync with the screen. Up to ~16.67ms input lag is irrelevant on a video player. It clearly shows a max FPS of your screen refresh rate, and it somewhat makes sense so i thought it might be that way


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Vega beat me to it but it looks like G-sync has plenty to offer even at 60hz. Great input lag reduction, smoothness, ultra low motion blur.......ummmm yea, definitely gonna hold out for that 4k gsync monitor


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yea, I am really hoping you can use G-Sync and Lightboost together by launch, it almost sucks to have to made the decision between motion clarity and the stability G-Sync brings.


You mean variable strobing?.....even nvidia admits thats a tall order


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> You mean variable strobing?.....even nvidia admits thats a tall order


Yeah, very hard to maintain consistent apparent brightness when you vary frequency, given how the eye works.


----------



## Heracles

I just want to know why lightboost 2.0 (can't remember the acronym) works in surround but G-Sync is disabled in surround??? Hmmmm


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> I just want to know why lightboost 2.0 (can't remember the acronym) works in surround but G-Sync is disabled in surround??? Hmmmm


Drivers.

I suspect surround G-SYNC will be a reality eventually, maybe even with existing monitors. Or at least future monitors.

Strobing (including LightBoost and ULMB) is a completely self-contained feature that can work independently of drivers. G-SYNC is not independent of drivers. LightBoost only requires the drivers for the vendor unlocking / enable / disable. However, ULMB is activated via a monitor button, without the drivers' involvement.

(I'm not sure if the drivers does an unlock of the ULMB feature, someone will have to plug a 120Hz AMD card to a GSYNC monitor, and see if the button still works. If it doesn't work, then NVIDIA also built in a vendor-lock feature into ULMB)


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Drivers.
> 
> I suspect surround G-SYNC will be a reality eventually, maybe even with existing monitors. Or at least future monitors.
> 
> Strobing (including LightBoost and ULMB) is a completely self-contained feature that can work independently of drivers. G-SYNC is not independent of drivers. LightBoost only requires the drivers for the vendor unlocking / enable / disable. However, ULMB is activated via a monitor button, without the drivers' involvement.
> 
> (I'm not sure if the drivers does an unlock of the ULMB feature, someone will have to plug a 120Hz AMD card to a GSYNC monitor, and see if the button still works. If it doesn't work, then NVIDIA also built in a vendor-lock feature into ULMB)


Thanks mate,

So ULMB vs G-Sync with these monitors at 7680x1440 - which will be more beneficial. I'm assuming ULMB as long as you keep the FPS around or above 120hz?


----------



## SeeThruHead

I don't think quad gpu setup will keep that resolution at 120fps. G-sync is the important technology in this monitor. Not ulmb.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I don't think quad gpu setup will keep that resolution at 120fps. G-sync is the important technology in this monitor. Not ulmb.


If you could though which would be the better tech, I'f I get 3 of these monitors I'll probably buy at least 3, probably 4 gtx 880's and they should be able to push quite well


----------



## SeeThruHead

LIghtboost is for games that can reach a consistent 120fps. There isn't a single game I play that can do that at max settings so lightboost and by extension ULMB is not something I've ever seen value in. Sure for people who play less demanding games competitively and want the least amount of motion blur I suppose it's amazing. But I am not one of those. What I want is a monitor that displays a smooth gameplay experience on max settings in all the games I play. I dont want to drop my settings because my game slows down when the explosions happen. That's what G-Sync fixes. You get no tearing and smooth animation all the time, regardless of whats going on on screen.

That being said, I doubt very much that 4 GTX 880 are going to get anywhere near 120fps at 7680x1440. Even if they are able to maintain 120fps some of the time the game will be dropping to 60fps whenever anything graphic intensive happens on the screen. That's exactly what this monitor is designed to stop, why buy it if you're not going to use it's selling feature.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> LIghtboost is for games that can reach a consistent 120fps. There isn't a single game I play that can do that at max settings so lightboost and by extension ULMB is not something I've ever seen value in. Sure for people who play less demanding games competitively and want the least amount of motion blur I suppose it's amazing. But I am not one of those. What I want is a monitor that displays a smooth gameplay experience on max settings in all the games I play. I dont want to drop my settings because my game slows down when the explosions happen. That's what G-Sync fixes. You get no tearing and smooth animation all the time, regardless of whats going on on screen.
> 
> That being said, I doubt very much that 4 GTX 880 are going to get anywhere near 120fps at 7680x1440. Even if they are able to maintain 120fps some of the time the game will be dropping to 60fps whenever anything graphic intensive happens on the screen. That's exactly what this monitor is designed to stop, why buy it if you're not going to use it's selling feature.


because G-Sync isn't supported in surround yet but ULMB is and it's a going to be awhile until we see ULMB and G-Sync operate alongside each other so for now it's G-Sync vs ULMB
Also Callsign Vega did pretty well in his portrait 5400*1920 and was running over 120fps in BF3 using quadfire 7970's so here's hoping Maxwell is all that it is cracked up to be and it could be possible to hit over 120fps at 7680x1440. (Side note: Imagine 7200x2560 at 120hz







)
Video for proof
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyQoFPO8RyA


----------



## Jack Mac

The quad 7970s were running medium settings AFAIK. And SeeThruHead, if you actually run lightboost at 120Hz, you'll see why we're so willing to turn down settings for it.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Yeah but you must see that the benefits of G-Sync far outweigh that of lightboost for the majority of gamers and games. Lightboost isn't nearly as beneficial or interesting.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Yeah but you must see that the benefits of G-Sync far outweigh that of lightboost for the majority of gamers and games. Lightboost isn't nearly as beneficial or interesting.


Lol. There really isn't stutter in games so g-sync doesn't do much unless you're a noob who runs v-sync. Screen tearing is also barely noticeable unless you're looking for it, so g-sync doesn't do much there either, I'd rather be able to see when I pan the camera over playing without tearing.


----------



## SeeThruHead

See this is where the two camps tend to split. I would never *ever* consider running any game without V-Sync on. I'd rather not play the game. But I play single player games and don't care (much) about input lag. I guess what's important depends on your personal tolerances to different types of graphical aberrations. I hate tearing more than I hate a little motion blur. I believe that there are quite a few people who would agree with me. That being said I think that motion blur on the 60hz IPS panel that I'm currently running is a little too much, and this monitor should be a great improvement in that regard. But ultimately G-Sync is the more impactful technology to my gaming experience.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

anyone else pick up the Gsync DIY kit? mine will be arriving tomorrow afternoon. cant wait to try it out.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> anyone else pick up the Gsync DIY kit? mine will be arriving tomorrow afternoon. cant wait to try it out.


I'm in europe and there's no news about the release on the europe market so far. Grrr....


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

huh, yeah that sucks, i just checked GBRs page and they arent offering the DIY there. man that sucks, i hope you can get your hands on it soon.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> anyone else pick up the Gsync DIY kit? mine will be arriving tomorrow afternoon. cant wait to try it out.


Sweet let us know how it goes


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

np, ill be sure to talk about how awesome it is lol.


----------



## vlps5122

i prefer lightboost over gsync kinda disappointed they dont work in unison


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

i dont know if i prefer lightboost or gsync considering i havent used gsync yet.


----------



## CoolProject

This monitor will also support 3D vision?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolProject*
> 
> This monitor will also support 3D vision?


Yes with an external emitter.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> See this is where the two camps tend to split. I would never *ever* consider running any game without V-Sync on. I'd rather not play the game. But I play single player games and don't care (much) about input lag. I guess what's important depends on your personal tolerances to different types of graphical aberrations. I hate tearing more than I hate a little motion blur. I believe that there are quite a few people who would agree with me. That being said I think that motion blur on the 60hz IPS panel that I'm currently running is a little too much, and this monitor should be a great improvement in that regard. But ultimately G-Sync is the more impactful technology to my gaming experience.


If you use G-SYNC, test out ULMB at 85Hz.
You only need [email protected] VSYNC ON for simultaneously perfect blurfree / stutterfree / tearfree motion.
It's much easier for GPU's to maintain 85fps locked, than 120fps locked.

In the abscence of variable rate strobing, you can still simultaneously eliminate all three problems (blurring / stuttering / tearing) with ULMB *even at just 85Hz*.
All you need to do is maintain framerate == refreshrate == stroberate, while combined with VSYNC ON. This combo doesn't solve input lag, but this is a *motion fluidity lover's nirvana (CRT effect)*, who wants the buttery-smooth tack-sharp CRT-like motion clarity. GSYNC solves stutters/tearing, but so does overkill SLI GPU + VSYNC ON (to always peg the framerate against the refresh rate)

LightBoost was limited to 100Hz/120Hz because of 3D. The minimum strobe rate is an artificial vendor restriction. Lower strobe rates are feasible. You can still get the perfect zero motion blur at only 85Hz, if you maintain framerate matching refreshrate matching stroberate. The number is low enough to be easier on GPU, while high enough to be slightly above human flicker fusion threshold.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> So ULMB vs G-Sync with these monitors at 7680x1440 - which will be more beneficial. I'm assuming ULMB as long as you keep the FPS around or above 120hz?


Not necessarily.
You need framerate *matching* refreshrate *matching* stroberate for the sweet spot in motion clarity.

So 85fps if you use 85Hz ULMB
So 100fps if you use 100Hz ULMB
So 120fps if you use 120Hz ULMB

And then use either a fps_max setting, the VSYNC ON setting, or the Adaptive VSYNC setting, in order to set the frame rate to match reasonably closely to the frame rate, if you want the sharpest possible LightBoost effect.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> LIghtboost is for games that can reach a consistent 120fps.


Not necessarily. You simply need *framerate == refreshrate == stroberate* for the magic point of maximized motion clarity. Same reason why CRT 60fps @ 60Hz has had less motion blur than old-fashioned non-strobe LCD [email protected]

Strobe backights *ARE* now available at lower strobe rates.

100Hz LightBoost strobing -> Use 100fps
120Hz LightBoost strobing -> Use 120fps
85Hz ULMB strobing -> Use 85fps
100Hz ULMB strobing -> Use 100fps
120Hz ULMB strobing -> Use 120fps
75Hz BENQ Z-series Blur Reduction strobing -> Use 75fps
96Hz BENQ Z-series Blur Reduction strobing -> Use 96Hz
144Hz BENQ Z-series Blur Reduction strobing -> Use 144Hz
(Note: Need XL2720Z firmware upgrade BENQ strobing bugs; recently reported on Blur Busters Forums).

Panning motion tests (e.g. www.testufo.com/photo) automatically run at framerate==refreshrate, so they always look amazingly crisp and sharp on a CRT and on strobe backlights. You do not require 120 frames per second, it's only simply because of a LightBoost vendor limitation (like a fixed frequency CRT that only runs at 120Hz and not 60Hz). New strobe backlights have more flexible refresh rates.

That said, lower strobe rates are more flickery, though. You adjust the refresh rate for a compromise setting. Low enough to be easy on the GPU, high enough to avoid flicker/lag. If you don't have a Titan, then the sweet spot is often around 85Hz, as has often been found in the old CRT days.

________

In situations that frequently drop below the refresh rate minimums of a specific strobe backlight, G-SYNC is vastly superior. It provides greatly superior experience during the low frame rates, eliminating stutters and tearing so well in advanced games such as Crysis 3 -- as stutterfree 45fps often looks better than very-stuttery/teary 75fps. However, you do have to live with the motion blur, which sometimes bothers me quite a bit.

I also think that variable-rate strobing, that gradually disables itself as the framerate falls below rates below flicker fusion thresholds, would be a very reasonable solution to the variable-rate strobing problem.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Not necessarily.
> You need framerate *matching* refreshrate *matching* stroberate for the sweet spot in motion clarity.
> 
> So 85fps if you use 85Hz ULMB
> So 100fps if you use 100Hz ULMB
> So 120fps if you use 120Hz ULMB
> 
> And then use either a fps_max setting, the VSYNC ON setting, or the Adaptive VSYNC setting, in order to set the frame rate to match reasonably closely to the frame rate, if you want the sharpest possible LightBoost effect.


Hmmm but Vsync adds input lag.... why oh why couldn't G sync supported ULMB and GSync at the same time and work in surround :/


----------



## Cyro999

I hope there's some magical dudes who can fix it, but strobing on variable refresh rate seems like an understandable challenge. It's still better than nothing to be able to choose between one awesome thing and another depending on how well you can run the game and if the engine sucks or not


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I hope there's some magical dudes who can fix it, but strobing on variable refresh rate seems like an understandable challenge.


Wat


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Wat


If you have static 120hz refresh rate, you can just strobe the backlight for 1.4ms every 8.34ms (120x per second)

If you have g-sync, then refresh rate is variable. If you have a performance dip, your screen won't refresh for 33.3ms. When do you strobe the backlight? So what, if you dip to 30fps you wait 4x as long between strobes? 1/4 of the brightness level on screen if you keep the same strobe lengh, etc. Obviously, a brightness level on screen proportional to FPS with at best noticable flicker whenever your FPS drops is not a great solution, it's pretty laughably bad


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Not necessarily. You simply need *framerate == refreshrate == stroberate* for the magic point of maximized motion clarity. Same reason why CRT 60fps @ 60Hz has had less motion blur than old-fashioned non-strobe LCD [email protected]
> 
> Strobe backights *ARE* now available at lower strobe rates.
> 
> 100Hz LightBoost strobing -> Use 100fps
> 120Hz LightBoost strobing -> Use 120fps
> 85Hz ULMB strobing -> Use 85fps
> 100Hz ULMB strobing -> Use 100fps
> 120Hz ULMB strobing -> Use 120fps
> 75Hz BENQ Z-series Blur Reduction strobing -> Use 75fps
> 96Hz BENQ Z-series Blur Reduction strobing -> Use 96Hz
> 144Hz BENQ Z-series Blur Reduction strobing -> Use 144Hz
> (Note: Need XL2720Z firmware upgrade BENQ strobing bugs; recently reported on Blur Busters Forums).
> 
> Panning motion tests (e.g. www.testufo.com/photo) automatically run at framerate==refreshrate, so they always look amazingly crisp and sharp on a CRT and on strobe backlights. You do not require 120 frames per second, it's only simply because of a LightBoost vendor limitation (like a fixed frequency CRT that only runs at 120Hz and not 60Hz). New strobe backlights have more flexible refresh rates.
> 
> That said, lower strobe rates are more flickery, though. You adjust the refresh rate for a compromise setting. Low enough to be easy on the GPU, high enough to avoid flicker/lag. If you don't have a Titan, then the sweet spot is often around 85Hz, as has often been found in the old CRT days.
> 
> ________
> 
> In situations that frequently drop below the refresh rate minimums of a specific strobe backlight, G-SYNC is vastly superior. It provides greatly superior experience during the low frame rates, eliminating stutters and tearing so well in advanced games such as Crysis 3 -- as stutterfree 45fps often looks better than very-stuttery/teary 75fps. However, you do have to live with the motion blur, which sometimes bothers me quite a bit.
> 
> I also think that variable-rate strobing, that gradually disables itself as the framerate falls below rates below flicker fusion thresholds, would be a very reasonable solution to the variable-rate strobing problem.


That's actually great compromise. Didn't know you could set a g-sync monitors refresh rate while in ulmb mode. Still the main reason I'm interested in g-sync is that it removes the need to aim your gpu setup at a Minimum fps. You can now aim for an average.

For myself almost every single second I spend gaming falls into the second scenario you mention. Even with sli 780's at 1400mhz that would sill be the case. So what happens to me is I spend hours fiddling with settings instead of playing in order to reach the highest graphical settings that will enable a minimum of 60fps. With G-Sync I no longer ever have to worry about doing that. Because minimum refresh rate is no longer significant.

Another thing to note as that at 1440 a minimum fps of 85 fps would likely require two or three 780's or greater. My guess is probably 3 if you wanted to turn the settings all the way up. Which is still the same problem that lightboost strobing has always had.

Would it be possible for the monitor to receive the amount of time it took the gpu to render the frame and then adjust the length of the strobe accordingly? To maintain a consistent brightness?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Hmmm but Vsync adds input lag....


I did say you can use *either* a fps_max setting *OR* the VSYNC ON setting *OR* the Adaptive VSYNC setting.

For example, you can use VSYNC OFF, and use the fps_max setting.

Also, don't forget that strobing sometimes adds more input lag than fully framerate-locked VSYNC ON (no framerate slowdowns) does. Also, *VSYNC ON isn't necessarily _always_ evil* -- we had Super Mario Brothers (VSYNC ON) and Mortal Kombat (VSYNC ON) -- Nintendo games were always VSYNC ON back in the 1980's -- yet we never complained about input lag on those consoles. VSYNC ON only became evil with 3D gaming because of framebuffers, and the way that things are architectured nowadays. Some people play at fps_max 59 during VSYNC ON 60Hz, or use high framerate triple-buffered VSYNC ON, to minimize input lag in Counterstrike to almost the same as VSYNC OFF. It's funny how VSYNC ON got a bad reputation, when it's really not that evil of a best, if the beast is properly understood & tamed.

Meanwhile, GSYNC looks like VSYNC ON, but behaves as VSYNC OFF in input lag -- I'm glad the beautiful VSYNC ON look-and-feel is coming back (in a reborn variant called GSYNC), without the input lag and stutter issues. A few days ago, I measured the input lag of G-SYNC for that recent blur busters article (preview #2), and found nearly zilch difference with VSYNC OFF, especially if you don't bang against the GSYNC frame cap...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Uh.....all this talks makes me want to just find an old CRT and get back to using it for gaming. I want less motion blur than what I currently have, and this display will offer that, but then I won't be using G-Sync, so why pay for it?

I guess it would be nice if they offered a version of this display without G-Sync, slightly lower cost to compensate, I wouldn't have much issue maintaining 85+ FPS with two 780 Tis. For some reason in my excitement over this display I thought they managed to get a variable stobe rate in with it all.

I kind of wish someone would start making CRTs again and selling them, I would imagine with current tech and materials they could get the footprint down a little bit from the old days.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Would it be possible for the monitor to receive the amount of time it took the gpu to render the frame and then adjust the length of the strobe accordingly? To maintain a consistent brightness?


There's some information in Electronics Hacking: Creating a Strobe Backlight about this theoretical possibility.


----------



## Pr0xy

Ok Asus, you win. After spending a bit of time watching the numerous CES videos portraying this monitor, I decided it shall be mine. I can look past it being TN but I really hope it uses the same "semi-gloss" coating as the PB278Q. Would have liked a full on glossy screen but we can't always get what we want


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Ok Asus, you win. After spending a bit of time watching the numerous CES videos portraying this monitor, I decided it shall be mine. I can look past it being TN but I really hope it uses the same "semi-gloss" coating as the PB278Q. Would have liked a full on glossy screen but we can't always get what we want


PB278Q is PLS right? What is the difference between PLS and IPS? Or they are the same?


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> PB278Q is PLS right? What is the difference between PLS and IPS? Or they are the same?


Yes the PB27

Yes, it's a PLS monitor. It's my understanding that PLS and IPS are the same thing; at least they're the same in the sense that we can't notice the differences with the naked eye. The main difference is that PLS being Samsung tech was only created because Samsung didn't want to pay LG the rights to use their IPS technology. There's probably more to it but that's the gist of it.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Yes the PB27
> 
> Yes, it's a PLS monitor. It's my understanding that PLS and IPS are the same thing; at least they're the same in the sense that we can't notice the differences with the naked eye. The main difference is that PLS being Samsung tech was only created because Samsung didn't want to pay LG the rights to use their IPS technology. There's probably more to it but that's the gist of it.


Thanks man!


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Thanks man!


PLS has blacker blacks and over saturated colors, meaning more colorful images, IPS generally has a higher white point (cdm) meaning a brighter over all image while having more accurate true to life colors but greyish black levels. Both have good viewing angles. The viewing angles are really the only way i would describe them as "the same", that and the fact that they are both better than TN panels. In a lot of ways they are the exact opposite of each other actually.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> PLS has blacker blacks and over saturated colors, meaning more colorful images, IPS generally has a higher white point (cdm) meaning a brighter over all image while having more accurate true to life colors but greyish black levels. Both have good viewing angles. The viewing angles are really the only way i would describe them as "the same", that and the fact that they are both better than TN panels. In a lot of ways they are the exact opposite of each other actually.


I see. Thanks bro.


----------



## motherpuncher

OK, this is really nice, though a little expensive. Right now I think my main concern would be getting a defective monitor and Asus not fixing or replacing it. It seems like I've heard more about Asus not being legit with RMA's than any other company, and $800 is too big of a risk for me. If it comes down to $600 and Asus turns around the customer service I'd grab one.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> OK, this is really nice, though a little expensive. Right now I think my main concern would be getting a defective monitor and Asus not fixing or replacing it. It seems like I've heard more about Asus not being legit with RMA's than any other company, and $800 is too big of a risk for me. If it comes down to $600 and Asus turns around the customer service I'd grab one.


Lol! What? Asus not being legit? Who in gods name is telling you that crock?!

The ONLY time I have heard of Asus not honoring a warranty is when the owner damages the product themselves, by screwing around with it when they didn't know what they were doing. Basically, they did what every other company would do!

Let's be real here; if you can justify $600 on a DISPLAY, then you can justify $800 on a display. Anyone in the situation to really afford to spend $600 on such a luxury product can easily swing another $200.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I've only had great experiences with Asus rma. They usually send me brand new replacements within a week.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Lol! What? Asus not being legit? Who in gods name is telling you that crock?!
> 
> The ONLY time I have heard of Asus not honoring a warranty is when the owner damages the product themselves, by screwing around with it when they didn't know what they were doing. Basically, they did what every other company would do!
> 
> Let's be real here; if you can justify $600 on a DISPLAY, then you can justify $800 on a display. Anyone in the situation to really afford to spend $600 on such a luxury product can easily swing another $200.


Actually you need to pay closer attention to what's been going on with ASUS RMA in the past 1-2 years. It's all over HardOCP's forums and here on OC. I understand some people find it hard to believe things like this really happen and as you stated it must be the Eenduser's fault in most situations. I was one of those people that shared the same mentality, until last week where ASUS tried to pull the same dirty tactics on me and deny me RMA on my board that had only 5 months left of it's warranty. Having gone through this myself, my eyes have been opened. It's not just that are denying RMA's it's how they go about doing it which is just appalling and unexceptionable. Bear in Mind I had there famous and notorious RT-N16 which is a great router but has a high failure rate and RMA with that product was smooth as butter. It seems from what I gather it's Motherboards that ASUS goes out of there way to to deny RMA when ever possible.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> Actually you need to pay closer attention to what's been going on with ASUS RMA in the past 1-2 years. It's all over HardOCP's forums and here on OC. I understand some people find it hard to believe things like this really happen and as you stated it must be the Eenduser's fault in most situations. I was one of those people that shared the same mentality, until last week where ASUS tried to pull the same dirty tactics on me and deny me RMA on my board that had only 5 months left of it's warranty. Having gone through this myself, my eyes have been opened. It's not just that are denying RMA's it's how they go about doing it which is just appalling and unexceptionable. Bear in Mind I had there famous and notorious RT-N16 which is a great router but has a high failure rate and RMA with that product was smooth as butter. It seems from what I gather it's Motherboards that ASUS goes out of there way to to deny RMA when ever possible.


I have been building for 20 years, and Asus has always been amazing, in the rare case I had to RMA one of their products. This is the first thread that I can recall where people are saying they aren't "legit".

Then again my many years of experience tell me that in _most_ situations there is an issue, if you dig deep enough, you find a failure on the consumer end of things. Not to say Asus is perfect, and haven't had some form of hiccup in an RMA here and there. Which is entirely different from saying they aren't legit, if any company were to be trusted with your money in the PC world, Asus is on that very short list.

In other words; it is very unlikely, and out of the normal, for a company like Asus to just deny warranty on products without legitimate cause.


----------



## motherpuncher

Thanks for letting me know about my financial situation. Also, I never said Asus wasn't a legit company, but that it seemed there RMA process has become less legit recently. Like nightingale said, maybe you should pay closer attention. The info is out there and starting to pile up. Also, I am not wealthy and saving up $600 to enjoy my hobby a little more is a bit of a big deal, but this would be one Item I would save up for. Sorry I'm not ballin, and think $200 is absolutely nothing, but it is. That's just being "real".


----------



## motherpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I have been building for 20 years, and Asus has always been amazing, in the rare case I had to RMA one of their products. This is the first thread that I can recall where people are saying they aren't "legit".
> 
> Then again my many years of experience tell me that in _most_ situations there is an issue, if you dig deep enough, you find a failure on the consumer end of things. Not to say Asus is perfect, and haven't had some form of hiccup in an RMA here and there. Which is entirely different from saying they aren't legit, if any company were to be trusted with your money in the PC world, Asus is on that very short list.
> 
> In other words; it is very unlikely, and out of the normal, for a company like Asus to just deny warranty on products without legitimate cause.


My exact quote was "Asus not being legit with RMA's" and I said recently. I never said they aren't a legit company, get over yourself master builder. I use an Asus monitor and just sold my favorite card an Asus 7970 Matrix, hell it's still my profile pic.


----------



## motherpuncher

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1801756&highlight=asus+rma
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1801938&highlight=asus+rma
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1789716&highlight=asus+rma
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1797788&highlight=asus+rma
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1764403
http://www.overclock.net/t/1421379/another-failed-rma-from-asus
http://www.overclock.net/t/1283674/hosed-an-asus-rma-story-update
http://www.overclock.net/t/1410317/pretty-tired-of-asus-rma
http://www.overclock.net/t/1459255/asus-screwed-me-on-my-rma
http://www.overclock.net/t/1422312/yet-another-asus-rma-story-sabertooth-990fx

Not even close to all of them. Again, I was just expressing my slight concern over this recent (look at the dates) trend.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1801756&highlight=asus+rma
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1801938&highlight=asus+rma
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1789716&highlight=asus+rma
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1797788&highlight=asus+rma
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1764403
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1421379/another-failed-rma-from-asus
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1283674/hosed-an-asus-rma-story-update
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1410317/pretty-tired-of-asus-rma
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459255/asus-screwed-me-on-my-rma
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422312/yet-another-asus-rma-story-sabertooth-990fx
> 
> Not even close to all of them. Again, I was just expressing my slight concern over this recent (look at the dates) trend.


Hahahaha.....first link I click is a random guy on the internet posting a video of him destroying some Asus boards. Zero information given as to what is going in the video, just a random video. The forum is then filled with a bunch of "yea, I HEAR a lot of horror stories" and other 3rd party "tales".

But hey, let's pretend he had that many dead motherobards, I would love to ask how he managed to kill them all. Odds are if a person is eating that many boards, they are doing something they shouldn't be.

Second link I click is a guy complaining that his warranty wasn't being honored because there was a scratch on his motherboard and it damaged it, voiding the warranty. His only counter argument, other than showing a complete lack of knowledge in the electronics world, is "I didn't do it!". Yea, it just magically appeared, it wasn't caused by your installation or anything else. Classic example of a person not admitting fault, most typically found in a customer.

Considering the two first random links I clicked are worthless, I won't even bother with the rest.

Way to make an argument.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Hahahaha.....first link I click is a random guy on the internet posting a video of him destroying some Asus boards. Zero information given as to what is going in the video, just a random video. The forum is then filled with a bunch of "yea, I HEAR a lot of horror stories" and other 3rd party "tales".
> 
> But hey, let's pretend he had that many dead motherobards, I would love to ask how he managed to kill them all. Odds are if a person is eating that many boards, they are doing something they shouldn't be.
> 
> *Second link I click is a guy complaining that his warranty wasn't being honored because there was a scratch on his motherboard and it damaged it, voiding the warranty. His only counter argument, other than showing a complete lack of knowledge in the electronics world, is "I didn't do it!". Yea, it just magically appeared, it wasn't caused by your installation or anything else. Classic example of a person not admitting fault, most typically found in a customer.*
> 
> Considering the two first random links I clicked are worthless, I won't even bother with the rest.
> 
> Way to make an argument.


Actually it does seem rather odd for them to deny an RMA on a mobo for a scratch that even they admit had nothing to do with the failure of the board. I'd be rather put off by that as well...


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrea deluxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I wish 1440p monitors would cost more like 300 €, but wishful thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can!
> 
> remove the g-sync module
> remove the high quality chassis
> remove a warranty....
> 
> and woila! you have a crappy korean monitor with huge ammount of blur, crappy Backlight Bleed, horrible chassis and maybe 2/3 stuck pixel!
Click to expand...

Did a Korean monitor kill your family or something?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1801756&highlight=asus+rma
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1801938&highlight=asus+rma
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1789716&highlight=asus+rma
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1797788&highlight=asus+rma
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1764403
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1421379/another-failed-rma-from-asus
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1283674/hosed-an-asus-rma-story-update
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1410317/pretty-tired-of-asus-rma
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459255/asus-screwed-me-on-my-rma
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422312/yet-another-asus-rma-story-sabertooth-990fx
> 
> Not even close to all of them. Again, I was just expressing my slight concern over this recent (look at the dates) trend.


I recently had to deal with my Rampage needing an RMA (2nd time) as they bent a CPU pin during the 1st one (they didn't blame me at all for it, they were like okay lets RMA again), and besides it taking forever (Asus phone rep inputted data incorrectly, so my Advanced RMA was never really advanced when I shipped them my board), and when they said they would ship it 1 day air it was 2 day instead, which took 3-4 days because of the holiday. Also I guess the 2 boards they had for me broke during "testing" so they fixed my old one by changing the socket which took some time. It's been super fine so far since I've had it, about 3 weeks now. Compared to EVGA, Asus is not that good in the RMA area, my Titan RMA took a whole 2 days of them getting it, shipping the next day, but Asus does offer a lot of other products EVGA can't, like monitors and AMD cards/motherboards.

Sure it's pretty hectic and funny how they do things, but I'm still happy I'm with Asus and why I only buy them for x79. Plus you are buying a monitor, not a board, video card, sound card, it's something you'll touch a lot less then your other components and probably not stressed as higher either. So long as it rolled off the factory in good shape, you'll be good for the entire warranty period. I've gone through 4 Asus monitor's and each one has put a smile on my face for the time I've had it, and those I've sold to. Depending if I want to get rid of surround I may go for this monitor, it just depends, spending $800+ or a few hundred to Vega to make these 24" bezel/laminate free.

Now, since this is a ROG branded monitor, will it have *a 5 year warranty* or *just 3*? If it has 5 that is awesome! Cause I don't think I've read anything about it in the little tidbits of info released, and ROG stuff (TUF) get's a longer warranty period, least on boards they do.


----------



## motherpuncher

Well I certainly didn't know my slight concern over a recent trend involving a company would get someone so upset, but fanboys will be fanboys. And again, I like Asus products, and I have no doubt that there are far more good cases than bad.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

well, after playing bf4 and assassins creed 3 with gsync, im sold. the difference is VERY noticeable, and the smoothness in AC3 was amazing. bf4 needs to be tweaked some more, which ill have time for tonight. overall, im really pleased with gsync, and dont regret my purchase of the DIY kit one bit. i cant wait for the ROG monitor, and hopefully ill have a 780ti in my machine pushing it by then.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> well, after playing bf4 and assassins creed 3 with gsync, im sold. the difference is VERY noticeable, and the smoothness in AC3 was amazing. bf4 needs to be tweaked some more, which ill have time for tonight. overall, im really pleased with gsync, and dont regret my purchase of the DIY kit one bit. i cant wait for the ROG monitor, and hopefully ill have a 780ti in my machine pushing it by then.


Cheers for the unbiased updates man. Glad your happy. I do find it weird that you noticed a bit of stuttering in bf4 with g-sync on with dips below 30, is that the only time you notice stutter in bf4?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Cheers for the unbiased updates man. Glad your happy. I do find it weird that you noticed a bit of stuttering in bf4 with g-sync on with dips below 30, is that the only time you notice stutter in bf4?


i did notice some stutter in bf4 at a couple different points, ive got some tweaking to do, setting the fps and such tonight, and ill have a better idea after.

but, i did play AC3 quite a bit, and the difference there was much more noticeable. based on the games that i played with briefly last night, it seems that the more frames you put out, the better the games look with gsync. im anxious to try more things tonight.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i did notice some stutter in bf4 at a couple different points, ive got some tweaking to do, setting the fps and such tonight, and ill have a better idea after.
> 
> but, i did play AC3 quite a bit, and the difference there was much more noticeable. based on the games that i played with briefly last night, it seems that the more frames you put out, the better the games look with gsync. im anxious to try more things tonight.


Well any improvement is a good thing and i'm sure with some tweaking it will get even better, i find it weird that no reviews , even some done by people on here never mentioned any stutter at all and it was touted as a perfect solution for what was a imperfect problem.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

well, keep in mind bf4 is a broken game, and network lag is still there. thats why i want to play around with it some more tonight. my friends will be around and we will try to get our server rolling, which is in chicago and i ping really really well. last night i was just random server hopping, so there is a variable of the server and the connection.

i noticed no sign of tear, stutter, or input lag in AC3, or Arkham City, Deadpool, or Bioshock infinate. i spent the most time in AC3, but again, even with short test runs in the other games, the difference is really noticeable. i think bf4 just needs a bit more on the settings tweak side.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> i did notice some stutter in bf4 at a couple different points


bf4 has this and microstutter issues regardless, in engine


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> bf4 has this and microstutter issues regardless, in engine


yeah bf4 is far from perfect, which is why im not taking anything away from gsync. you can tell the difference for sure in BF4, but it is not as striking as it was in AC3 or other single player games, but again, this could be a combination of a broken game and not optimized settings, which ill dig more into tonight.


----------



## motherpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yeah bf4 is far from perfect, which is why im not taking anything away from gsync. you can tell the difference for sure in BF4, but it is not as striking as it was in AC3 or other single player games, but again, this could be a combination of a broken game and not optimized settings, which ill dig more into tonight.


What card are you using? Do higher end gpu's benefit as well as lower end?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> What card are you using? Do higher end gpu's benefit as well as lower end?


im using a stock 2gb evga gtx 670. its a reference card, non FTW version. in the limited time i tested some games, it looks like the more fps you can put out, the better the experience with gsync. assassins creed 3 was really striking in how smooth everything was. the particle effects in the woods and when it was snowing in game looked great. it feels like your running at 144fps with vsync on, without stutter, but your really not even close to that FPS...

its pretty cool, and i cant wait to play with it more tonight.


----------



## Jack Mac

Does it still get choppy and blurrier with lower FPS?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Does it still get choppy and blurrier with lower FPS?


this only happend to me in bf4, with the ultra preset on. you can for sure notice if you drop below 30fps, which on ultra happens a lot with my 670. after changing some things quickly, it got better, but bf4 is tricky since the game is pretty much broken, and its hard to tell if its just the game being ****ty, or if its my computer. ill play around more with it tonight, but yeah, if you drop below 30fps, you can tell.

all that says to me is now i have to buy a gtx 780ti so i can stay above 60fps at all times in every game maxed out.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> this only happend to me in bf4, with the ultra preset on. you can for sure notice if you drop below 30fps, which on ultra happens a lot with my 670. after changing some things quickly, it got better, but bf4 is tricky since the game is pretty much broken, and its hard to tell if its just the game being ****ty, or if its my computer. ill play around more with it tonight, but yeah, if you drop below 30fps, you can tell.
> 
> all that says to me is now i have to buy a gtx 780ti so i can stay above 60fps at all times in every game maxed out.


So basically higher fps is still better but anything above 30fps feels substantially better than what it actually is, ie; 40 feels like 60fps, 60+ feels like 100+ ?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> So basically higher fps is still better but anything above 30fps feels substantially better than what it actually is, ie; 40 feels like 60fps, 60+ feels like 100+ ?


pretty much, if you are between 40-60fps, it feels like youre 120hz vsync on. it makes me really want the fastest gpu possible.

EDIT: ha, i just realized who im talking to, you changed your avatar. haha, im very pleased we can have a conversation and not be dicks to each other lol.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> pretty much, if you are between 40-60fps, it feels like youre 120hz vsync on. it makes me really want the fastest gpu possible.
> 
> EDIT: ha, i just realized who im talking to, you changed your avatar. haha, im very pleased we can have a conversation and not be dicks to each other lol.


It won't last







Haha, just playin'.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> It won't last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, just playin'.


heh, probably lol. just know that its not personal lol.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> What card are you using? Do higher end gpu's benefit as well as lower end?


From my understanding, if your GPU is pushing out frames faster than your display's refresh rate, then it works just like vsync, only without the buffering and lag issues.

So if you've got way more rendering power than you need, then you don't really need G-Sync. But, that means, it's time to turn up some settings and/or go to a higher resolution.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> From my understanding, if your GPU is pushing out frames faster than your display's refresh rate, then it works just like vsync, only without the buffering and lag issues.
> 
> So *if you've got way more rendering power than you need, then you don't really need G-Sync*. But, that means, it's time to turn up some settings and/or go to a higher resolution.


this isnt true. you can have all the rendering power in the world but with vsync on you would still get stutter.

with gsync on, you can have all the benefits of vsync, with none of the bad effects.

honestly, gsync makes me want a much stronger gpu. the more frames i could get out of my 670, the better gsync worked.


----------



## vlps5122

so with 2 780 ti's on 1080p im better off with lightboost over gsync


----------



## motherpuncher

you're better off at 1440p.. that seems like alot of wasted power at 1080pm, then again I am considering getting a second 780 and I'm at 1080, but it just seems like the ti is way stronger and better suited at 1440


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> so with 2 780 ti's on 1080p im better off with lightboost over gsync


i wouldnt say better off with. id say its up to you to decide. i didnt notice much bluring going on while using gsync. but others may see it differently.

i would absolutely love to see what gsync does at 1440p with 2 780tis.....that **** is gonna be amazing.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> you're better off at 1440p.. that seems like alot of wasted power at 1080pm, then again I am considering getting a second 780 and I'm at 1080, but it just seems like the ti is way stronger and better suited at 1440


metro last light/tomb raider completely max settings im still sitting around 60 fps with 1 card, so 2 wouldnt be overkill at 1080p even


----------



## motherpuncher

True, and witcher 3 is going to kill it too!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> Well I certainly didn't know my slight concern over a recent trend involving a company would get someone so upset, but fanboys will be fanboys. And again, I like Asus products, and I have no doubt that there are far more good cases than bad.


It isn't being a fanboy.

You literally put up 10 links, I randomly clicked on two, and both of them were baseless and carried no weight for your argument against Asus RMA quality. The first link is a random video of a guy raging on some dead boards, yea, that explains a lot! The second was someone trying to convince other people, because he already convinced himself, that his motherboard trace wasn't damaged by him. That there was no way he could have scratched traces so bad during a GPU installation or during the board installation.

If I was a "fanboy" I would have simply NOT clicked any links and just kept on trucking, stead I went with you on your journey of discovery, and found that both trails we went down went nowhere. Oh, and I am one hell of a 'fanboy", considering I don't have a SINGLE Asus product in my system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> well, after playing bf4 and assassins creed 3 with gsync, im sold. the difference is VERY noticeable, and the smoothness in AC3 was amazing. bf4 needs to be tweaked some more, which ill have time for tonight. overall, im really pleased with gsync, and dont regret my purchase of the DIY kit one bit. i cant wait for the ROG monitor, and hopefully ill have a 780ti in my machine pushing it by then.


Good to hear how it looks in the wild, and any reason to upgrade your GPU is a good reason.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> It isn't being a fanboy.
> 
> You literally put up 10 links, I randomly clicked on two, and both of them were baseless and carried no weight for your argument against Asus RMA quality. The first link is a random video of a guy raging on some dead boards, yea, that explains a lot! *The second was someone trying to convince other people, because he already convinced himself, that his motherboard trace wasn't damaged by him. That there was no way he could have scratched traces so bad during a GPU installation or during the board installation.*
> 
> If I was a "fanboy" I would have simply NOT clicked any links and just kept on trucking, stead I went with you on your journey of discovery, and found that both trails we went down went nowhere. Oh, and I am one hell of a 'fanboy", considering I don't have a SINGLE Asus product in my system.
> Good to hear how it looks in the wild, and any reason to upgrade your GPU is a good reason.


If you're talking about the thread I think you are then the guy actually had a point in that Asus even admitted that the "scratch" they were talking about didn't have anything to do with the failure of the board yet there were denying RMA for that. Sounded shady to me and I would be pissed too...


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If you're talking about the thread I think you are then the guy actually had a point in that Asus even admitted that the "scratch" they were talking about didn't have anything to do with the failure of the board yet there were denying RMA for that. Sounded shady to me and I would be pissed too...


I'm pretty sure it's standard policy for manufacturers to deny warranty support on damaged products, regardless of whether or not the apparent damage causes the issue or not. The fact that there is damage to the board implies that customer negligence could be at fault for whatever issue is currently present. An example would be Squaretrade's warranty support on monitors... if there is any damage on the display (even cosmetic) they aren't required to honor the warranty. It's up to the individual if they think it's fair or not, but you can't really fault Asus for a policy that is common in the tech industry.


----------



## cookiesowns

$799.. hrmm.

I'll happily take a 60Hz 4K with GSYNC. Don't care if it's TN. ( Think Dell P2815Q )

120Hz @ 1440P is still quite difficult to run in most graphically demanding games though, too bad it's Nvidia only







I'm back on the red team this hardware cycle.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If you're talking about the thread I think you are then the guy actually had a point in that Asus even admitted that the "scratch" they were talking about didn't have anything to do with the failure of the board yet there were denying RMA for that. Sounded shady to me and I would be pissed too...


See below my friend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's standard policy for manufacturers to deny warranty support on damaged products, regardless of whether or not the apparent damage causes the issue or not. The fact that there is damage to the board implies that customer negligence could be at fault for whatever issue is currently present. An example would be Squaretrade's warranty support on monitors... if there is any damage on the display (even cosmetic) they aren't required to honor the warranty. It's up to the individual if they think it's fair or not, but you can't really fault Asus for a policy that is common in the tech industry.


This ^

A sign of any damage to a product is an indication of mishandling, and is grounds to void a warranty. I don't care if the consumer doesn't like that idea, that is how it is, and it is justifiable. That is why you handle sensitive materials that are easily damaged with care. Frankly I find the way most people handle PC parts appalling, and am not surprised you have a bunch of people crying about the end result of their own actions.

Assembling a computer isn't a race, take your time, be meticulous, a gentle and steady hand is the way to go. Or, in other words, "baby glove" your parts; treat them as if you were holding a small child, gentle soft movements that are deliberate. Not the jerking wild mess that most people use when installing parts. I cant count how many times I have seen people attempt to install a motherboard and just rake the board across the posts on the case.

As for the link with the person who had damaged traces: traces are the closest/lowest component to the motherboard, to damage those you have to either mishandle a screw driver and jab/scratch the PCB and trace itself, or rake it across the posts like previously mentioned. The fact he had damaged traces tells me there was gross mishandling of the motherboard.

I would void the warrant as well.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> $799.. hrmm.
> 
> *I'll happily take a 60Hz 4K with GSYNC. Don't care if it's TN. ( Think Dell P2815Q* )
> 
> 120Hz @ 1440P is still quite difficult to run in most graphically demanding games though, too bad it's Nvidia only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back on the red team this hardware cycle.


Dell P2815Q has been confirmed 30hz. You mean Asus PB287Q. Neither will have GSync


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> $799.. hrmm.
> 
> I'll happily take a 60Hz 4K with GSYNC. Don't care if it's TN. ( Think Dell P2815Q )
> 
> 120Hz @ 1440P is still quite difficult to run in most graphically demanding games though, too bad it's Nvidia only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back on the red team this hardware cycle.


Gsync will reduce the need for sustaining high frame rates. Even ULMB will have an 85hz mode, which is much easier to maintain than 120hz or even 100hz.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> See below my friend.
> This ^
> 
> A sign of any damage to a product is an indication of mishandling, and is grounds to void a warranty. I don't care if the consumer doesn't like that idea, that is how it is, and it is justifiable. That is why you handle sensitive materials that are easily damaged with care. Frankly I find the way most people handle PC parts appalling, and am not surprised you have a bunch of people crying about the end result of their own actions.
> 
> Assembling a computer isn't a race, take your time, be meticulous, a gentle and steady hand is the way to go. Or, in other words, "baby glove" your parts; treat them as if you were holding a small child, gentle soft movements that are deliberate. Not the jerking wild mess that most people use when installing parts. I cant count how many times I have seen people attempt to install a motherboard and just rake the board across the posts on the case.
> 
> As for the link with the person who had damaged traces: traces are the closest/lowest component to the motherboard, to damage those you have to either mishandle a screw driver and jab/scratch the PCB and trace itself, or rake it across the posts like previously mentioned. The fact he had damaged traces tells me there was gross mishandling of the motherboard.
> 
> I would void the warrant as well.


this all very correct. i have 5 years of computer repair, and have dealt with this many times. its very easy to scratch a board, especially in something like a laptop, where the screws can be tiny. manufacturers can be total dicks, and even though a scratch might now cause the issue, it most certainly shows neglect by the person installing the part.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Gsync will reduce the need for sustaining high frame rates. Even ULMB will have an 85hz mode, which is much easier to maintain than 120hz or even 100hz.


it does reduce the need for sustaining super high frames yes, but if you can sustain those high frames, gsync is even better.

in fact, it is forcing my hand to buy a gtx 780ti. im really impressed with gsync and so far with my experience, the faster you can push out frames, the better the gsync experience.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> it does reduce the need for sustaining super high frames yes, but if you can sustain those high frames, gsync is even better.
> 
> in fact, it is forcing my hand to buy a gtx 780ti. im really impressed with gsync and so far with my experience, the faster you can push out frames, the better the gsync experience.


I'm not sure how this could be true per se. If you can push your monitor's refresh rate the vast majority of the time, why not just cap your framerate at the refresh rate and eliminate the need for gsync? Or better yet, cap the framerate and use lightboost instead of gsync?

Are you just trying to make sure your minimum fps doesn't drop below a certain threshold? That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> this isnt true. you can have all the rendering power in the world but with vsync on you would still get stutter.
> 
> with gsync on, you can have all the benefits of vsync, with none of the bad effects.
> 
> honestly, gsync makes me want a much stronger gpu. the more frames i could get out of my 670, the better gsync worked.


Could you clarify the source of stutter that would happen? I don't see how it would happen if the GPU is always rendering frames faster than the display is refreshing. Stutter happens if the GPU misses the refresh interval, and has to wait for the next one - that shouldn't happen if the GPU is always faster.


----------



## Cyro999

^Problem is, in many games like bf4, there are some slow frames. You miss the refesh slightly and have to wait for next.

Starcraft 2 also, every 7 seconds there's a slow frame due to the game engine. It's extremely pronounced on 60hz, but much more so on 144hz and 120hz lightboost. With Vsync it's worse.

On bf4, 720p testing like i said, only 3 months ago (not sure what improvements they made) on 4770k+770 system at max oc's, i saw ~3-5% of frames on 64 player slower than 16.7ms.. So if you were vsynced at 60hz, that is, with a 95fps average from performance benchmarking without vsync - you'd get a stutter and double-frame ~3-5 times per second, ~150-250 times per minute. That's pretty terrible


----------



## Pheozero

Anyone know if this is 120Hz strobed?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Anyone know if this is 120Hz strobed?


It is, but you can't strobe and use G-sync at the same time, it is one or the other.


----------



## CallsignVega

Mark confirmed that ULMB strobes at 2ms pulse width's. So it won't have the motion clarity of 10% Lightboost and will be around the motion clarity of the Eizo. One caveat though, is it will be brighter than the 10% Lighboost mode, so it's really a trade-off. 10% Lightboost wasn't really usable during daylight hours unless you lived in the bat cave.


----------



## Pheozero

Well, I'll probably be going AMD again this season, so while G-Sync would be nice to mess around with, I wouldn't be able to do it anyways.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> im using a stock 2gb evga gtx 670. its a reference card, non FTW version. in the limited time i tested some games, it looks like the more fps you can put out, the better the experience with gsync. assassins creed 3 was really striking in how smooth everything was. the particle effects in the woods and when it was snowing in game looked great. it feels like your running at 144fps with vsync on, without stutter, but your really not even close to that FPS...
> 
> its pretty cool, and i cant wait to play with it more tonight.


What settings did you use with g-sync and before g-sync in BF4?

I would like to stay at least above 60-70fps average in any game (when I get g-sync). I'm also using a gtx670 (oc'ed) and I play BF4 most of the time with every graphic setting set to medium, msaa off and no SSOA or HBOA. I'm hoping to get decent results with just some of the settings bumped up to high (texture and mesh) and msaa 2x when using g-sync.

They still didn't release the DIY kit in europe but there was message that said 'Europeans: Stay tuned to GeForce.co.uk for European NVIDIA G-SYNC availability.'


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Could you clarify the source of stutter that would happen? I don't see how it would happen if the GPU is always rendering frames faster than the display is refreshing. Stutter happens if the GPU misses the refresh interval, and has to wait for the next one - that shouldn't happen if the GPU is always faster.


go here http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview/

its explained there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> I would like to stay at least above 60-70 average in any game, even with g-sync. I'm also using a gtx670 (oc'ed) and I play BF4 most of the time with every graphic setting set to medium, msaa off and no SSOA or HBOA. I'm hoping to get decent results with just some of the settings bumped up to high (texture and mesh) and msaa 2x when using g-sync.
> 
> They still didn't release the DIY kit in europe but there was message that said 'Europeans: Stay tuned to GeForce.co.uk for European NVIDIA G-SYNC availability.


so far, bf4 has been the worst performer for me so far, but i also have really put the least amount of time into messing with it. that game just frustrates the **** out of me. but, using the ultra preset, i could feel stutter at a lot of points, especially on maps like shanghai when the building falls. i still am not sure if this is because of teh game being a turd, or my gpu taking a poop when stuff gets heavy. im planning on playing a lot of bf4 this weekend, but so far, the high preset seems to work the best.

ive been trying to finish AC3, so ive been putting the most time in it, and setting one thing to very high, and the rest to high, the game runs incredibly smooth. there is no signs of screen tear, and everything moves in a way thats similar to how i felt when i first saw a blue ray on a dope tv. the missing screen tear is awesome. and no sign of herky jerky tiny little stutters.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> go here http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview/
> 
> its explained there.


Wow, thanks for the link, that's the best explanation I've seen so far.

But it still doesn't address how you would get stuttering unless the GPU's frame rate is below the display's refresh rate. The stutter example has things going at 30-35 FPS, not 60+.


----------



## Heracles

Off topic: So can the g-sync kit be used on any panel type not just TN?


----------



## Mand12

There's nothing restricting it to TN, to my knowledge. I would expect them to be in IPS panels as soon as display manufacturers can get them implemented. Pretty sure Overlord has announced they're working on it, at least.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Wow, thanks for the link, that's the best explanation I've seen so far.
> 
> But it still doesn't address how you would get stuttering unless the GPU's frame rate is below the display's refresh rate. The stutter example has things going at 30-35 FPS, not 60+.


well yeah, i have a gtx 670, there is noticeable lag when you drop near 30fps. you want to stay between 40-60 they say for optimal performance. if you have a gpu that can push bf4 on ultra above 70fps constant, you will have one awesome looking game. i just got done playing, and its definately better on some maps, but thats cause bf4 is a piece of poop as far as optimization, specially on the china rising maps. on dawnbreaker, with the ultra preset, i was able to stay round 60- 70 fps, and the game played great with no lag or stutter. but go to a different map, like the one with the caves, and my gpu dips way below that frequently, down to 40-45ish, maybe a bit lower, then back up real fast, and those huge jumps like htat can be felt. i dont feel that at all in the single player games like AC3 or batman, so i think its a combination of the game being badly optimized and still full of problems, and my gpu being one of the reference, non overclocked 670s. im not planning to put my loop back in till i get a 780ti which will be next month when my bonus comes in.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Off topic: So can the g-sync kit be used on any panel type not just TN?


no, the kit can only be used with an asus vg248qe. there will be 2560x1440 27 inch gsync panels later this year.


----------



## Ithanul

This G-Sync is sounding very nice. I may have to keep a eye out on these upcoming G-Sync monitors. Only thing is, I would grab one if a IPS one at 1440+ resolution comes out. Though still kicking around the idea of either going with one single high resolution IPS monitor or going surround setup. Especially once I get a second Titan later this year.


----------



## kingduqc

Guys guys guys. Linus said at 1:25 here :http://www.twitch.tv/linustech/b/496037898

That the monitor was running at *144Hz.*. He was talking about 120+hz spec.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> well yeah, i have a gtx 670, there is noticeable lag when you drop near 30fps.


It turns *off* if you drop below 30 FPS, and even then in the 30-35 range you'll note the stutter simply due to being able to see the individual frames. That's not a hardware issue, it's an eye perception issue.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It turns *off* if you drop below 30 FPS, and even then in the 30-35 range you'll note the stutter simply due to being able to see the individual frames. That's not a hardware issue, it's an eye perception issue.


No, it doesn't turn off when you go below 30, it just forces a repeated frame, which means a frame that takes between 34 and 40ms to render will be displayed at 40ms. a frame that takes 42ms to render will still be displayed at 42ms, and a frame that takes 45ms will still be displayed at 45ms. I haven't seen it tested, but there's presumably a second repeated frame if the monitor has to wait more than 66ms.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 10% Lightboost wasn't really usable during daylight hours unless you lived in the bat cave.


I use it completely fine even lights on o.0


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Guys guys guys. Linus said at 1:25 here :http://www.twitch.tv/linustech/b/496037898
> 
> That the monitor was running at *144Hz.*. He was talking about 120+hz spec.


Cool. I wonder if Asus has messed with the 24-bit data rate as 2560x1440 at 144 Hz is technically over the DP1.2 max bandwidth standard. I hope you guys have some serious quality DP cables if you want to run longer than the short ~5 foot cable that is likely to come with the display.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> go here http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview/
> 
> its explained there.
> so far, bf4 has been the worst performer for me so far, but i also have really put the least amount of time into messing with it. that game just frustrates the **** out of me. but, using the ultra preset, i could feel stutter at a lot of points, especially on maps like shanghai when the building falls. i still am not sure if this is because of teh game being a turd, or my gpu taking a poop when stuff gets heavy. im planning on playing a lot of bf4 this weekend, but so far, the high preset seems to work the best.
> 
> ive been trying to finish AC3, so ive been putting the most time in it, and setting one thing to very high, and the rest to high, the game runs incredibly smooth. there is no signs of screen tear, and everything moves in a way thats similar to how i felt when i first saw a blue ray on a dope tv. the missing screen tear is awesome. and no sign of herky jerky tiny little stutters.


All on ultra in BF4 on a (reference) 670 is too much imo, did you also use msaa and hbao?
G-sync below 30fps is no normal g-sync anymore, maybe you're also dipping below 30 fps at certain moments?
did you use: 'perfoverlay.drawfps 1' in the command while in the game to see your fps??

But you're also right about the game not being optimized on a decent level.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Cool. I wonder if Asus has messed with the 24-bit data rate as 2560x1440 at 144 Hz is technically over the DP1.2 max bandwidth standard. I hope you guys have some serious quality DP cables if you want to run longer than the short ~5 foot cable that is likely to come with the display.


Do you consider something like this a good quality cable: http://www.konigelectronic.com/en_us/55801878 ??
It's +-8.2feet.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> All on ultra in BF4 on a (reference) 670 is too much imo, did you also use msaa and hbao?
> G-sync below 30fps is no normal g-sync anymore, maybe you're also dipping below 30 fps at certain moments?
> did you use: 'perfoverlay.drawfps 1' in the command while in the game to see your fps??
> 
> But you're also right about the game not being optimized on a decent level.
> Do you consider something like this a good quality cable: http://www.konigelectronic.com/en_us/55801878 ??
> It's +-8.2feet.


yeah its just too much for a my card on the ultra preset. after changing lighting, texture, and msaa to high settings, its working much better.

i have been using perfoverlay.drawfps 1 and capping the fps at 70fps. im jsut playing around with different settings at this point, but its much better with some settings tweaked. again, i cant wait till i get my bonus in feb. so i can pick up a 780ti. and AC3 is way more immersive with no tearing or stutter, just pure butter gameplay. cant wait to finish it and get black flag.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Do you consider something like this a good quality cable: http://www.konigelectronic.com/en_us/55801878 ??
> It's +-8.2feet.


Yes, in theory that cable should work. Any longer than that and you will run into problems pushing this much bandwidth.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Any new info on the BenQ G Sync monitors? This Asus has really piqued my interest but I really wouldn't mind a rundown on the BenQ models.

One big decision is if the Asus is flicker free. I am not sure whether this would bother me or not though. You read complaints and it just makes you cautious.

From what I understand the only thing separating these monitors would be the 1440p and flicker free. And the difference in TN panel quality I guess.

Does the BenQ have the lightboost and gsync options like the Asus?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> Any new info on the BenQ G Sync monitors? This Asus has really piqued my interest but I really wouldn't mind a rundown on the BenQ models.
> 
> One big decision is if the Asus is flicker free. I am not sure whether this would bother me or not though. You read complaints and it just makes you cautious.
> 
> From what I understand the only thing separating these monitors would be the 1440p and flicker free. And the difference in TN panel quality I guess.
> 
> Does the BenQ have the lightboost and gsync options like the Asus?


have a look here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cS39baAUu0&feature=c4-overview&list=UUTzLRZUgelatKZ4nyIKcAbg

benq at CES.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

The BENQ monitors are supposed to be better in terms of color reproduction according to some people who saw them in person.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> The BENQ monitors are supposed to be better in terms of color reproduction according to some people who saw them in person.


That link above shows three monitors, one of which is the color accurate one with the hood. I wonder if they were talking about that one. But when you say the BenQ monitors being better in color reproduction, is that in regards to the Asus RoG 1440 monitor?

I just read on BenQ site that the 2720G won some award from Reviewed.com. In that article it says it is expected to ship Q2 now instead of the Q1 they were saying at CES. I guess I will have to use this POS one until then.

I am still unclear on whether it has a lightboost type feature though.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> The BENQ monitors are supposed to be better in terms of color reproduction according to some people who saw them in person.


I wonder if BenQ will respond to this display with same specs, but on a VA panel......

Damn, I might want to hold off a month or two after initial release. I just made myself paranoid.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I wonder if BenQ will respond to this display with same specs, but on a VA panel......
> 
> Damn, I might want to hold off a month or two after initial release. I just made myself paranoid.


Now is definitely an interesting time in the world of monitors.


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Single 780 Ti pushes 1440p at 60-70fps. Suddenly a single 880 with push 4K at 60fps.
> 
> Dat 150% generational performance improvement


A 780 pushes 60fps in BF4 @ 1440p ULTRA? I think you need to have your head examined. I run an 8320, 16GB 1866, R9 280x/7950 Crossfire on a SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 @ ULTRA 1440p preset (with MSAA turned off) and hardly manage 60fps on some maps...


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> A 780 pushes 60fps in BF4 @ 1440p ULTRA? I think you need to have your head examined. I run an 8320, 16GB 1866, R9 280x/7950 Crossfire on a SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 @ ULTRA 1440p preset (with MSAA turned off) and hardly manage 60fps on some maps...


Yeah my 780ti with a 4830k can't do that at 1440p on ultra.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Yeah my 780ti with a 4830k can't do that at 1440p on ultra.


You guys should try high details. look 98%the same and got 160% the performance.


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> You guys should try high details. look 98%the same and got 160% the performance.


I used to run high with a single 7950 @ 1080p. I really like the extra eye candy. Big difference for me.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

one of you guys needs to be a stellar person and sell me a 780 on teh cheaps


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> You guys should try high details. look 98%the same and got 160% the performance.


I turned AA to 2X and now im happy!


----------



## xSociety

This has my name all over it! I can't wait to play at 1440p and G-sync! I'd rather play on low and have ultra smooth, stutter-free gameplay than extra eye candy. It's funny to think that I was all over Mantle and about to buy a 290x as soon as an aftermarket one became available, but that allure of g-sync has convinced me to stick with Nvidia this time. I can tell when my frames go from 120 to 100 and back up.

So I haven't actually seen a game on 1440p, I've seen monitors at 1440p but no games, how much difference does it really make? Is it like going from 720p to 1080p? Or more like 900p to 1080p?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> A 780 pushes 60fps in BF4 @ 1440p ULTRA? I think you need to have your head examined. I run an 8320, 16GB 1866, R9 280x/7950 Crossfire on a SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 @ ULTRA 1440p preset (with MSAA turned off) and hardly manage 60fps on some maps...


Before you call out the semantics of my post and my "head", maybe think about the context of what my post was? My post refers to the unrealistic expectation of those who think the 880 will be godmode for 4K., rather than discuss and compare performance of current gen cards (or last gen refreshed cards). I think you need to get over yourself and the semantics of my post.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> A 780 pushes 60fps in BF4 @ 1440p ULTRA? I think you need to have your head examined. I run an 8320, 16GB 1866, R9 280x/7950 Crossfire on a SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 @ ULTRA 1440p preset (with MSAA turned off) and hardly manage 60fps on some maps...


Your inability to maintain 60 fps with that setup has more to do with your poor choice of hardware than his head. You are likely running into a CPU bottleneck due to AMD's DX11 implementation + the 8320.

This is with a heavily overclocked 780 + 4770K on 4X MSAA


----------



## SeeThruHead

While what you said about the 8350 may be true. 72 for with no action on screen doesn't sound like you're maintaining a 60fps minimum framerate.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> A 780 pushes 60fps in BF4 @ 1440p ULTRA? I think you need to have your head examined. I run an 8320, 16GB 1866, R9 280x/7950 Crossfire on a SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 @ ULTRA 1440p preset (with MSAA turned off) and hardly manage 60fps on some maps...


Well you are running AMD hardware which could be the problem right there in itself.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> While what you said about the 8350 may be true. 72 for with no action on screen doesn't sound like you're maintaining a 60fps minimum framerate.


I was at 4x MSAA. Would you like to see what it would do without MSAA like he claims?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Well you are running AMD hardware which could be the problem right there in itself.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*


It's true. AMD's DX11 drivers doesn't support command lists. This means that for games that use multithreaded rendering (like BF4), the single threaded CPU requirement on an AMD GPU is much higher compared to a nVidia GPU.

See this A10 review:
http://www.hardcoreware.net/kaveri-review-a10-7850k/4/

And then the same sequence run on an underclocked i5 + 780:
http://www.mediafire.com/watch/ckhetak8g1dl8q4/Shanghai%20i5%202.8%20GHz.mp4

If AMD's 45% claim on Mantle pans out, then they should match or slightly exceed Nvidia's current advantage.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

I know, I just hoped this thread didn't turn into another war. Let's all just


----------



## SeeThruHead

Ah didn't see that he posted msaa off. Though I'm still surprised by your fps. May I ask what your minimum fps is at those settings and what % of frames render at longer than 16ms? I've also got a 780 (classy) and am planning to purchase this monitor.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I know, I just hoped this thread didn't turn into another war. Let's all just


Wasn't trying to start a war. Maybe i should have been more specific about what i meant but Exilon pretty much explained it.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Ah didn't see that he posted msaa off. Though I'm still surprised by your fps. May I ask what your minimum fps is at those settings and what % of frames render at longer than 16ms? I've also got a 780 (classy) and am planning to purchase this monitor.


Sorry for being so snarky









Yeah, MSAA kills performance. I just ran Siege of Shanghai on 1440p 0x MSAA and recorded a short sequence. This was on a 1260/7000 780. I expect there to be dips below 60 fps during huge explosions, but Shanghai after the tower collapses is the worst case.

Here's me derping around.

I think turning down HBAO to SSAO would give another 5-10 fps, but I'm too lazy to load back in. Plus, this was after the 5-10% shadowplay penalty.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> This has my name all over it! I can't wait to play at 1440p and G-sync! I'd rather play on low and have ultra smooth, stutter-free gameplay than extra eye candy. It's funny to think that I was all over Mantle and about to buy a 290x as soon as an aftermarket one became available, but that allure of g-sync has convinced me to stick with Nvidia this time. I can tell when my frames go from 120 to 100 and back up.
> 
> So I haven't actually seen a game on 1440p, I've seen monitors at 1440p but no games, how much difference does it really make? Is it like going from 720p to 1080p? Or more like 900p to 1080p?


I play 1440p and when I turn down from 1440p to 1080p on the monitor I wonder if I need glasses or not because it's a blurry mess.

On another topic, what guys guys think next round of cards will offer us for 1440p 120hz and 4k gaming? After all we need to drive those monitors. I was looking into 2 3 and 4 way sli benchmark with those 780ti and there is some game that even 3000$ on gpus can't drive 120 fps in 1440p so it's kinda scary.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I expect two way and 3 way sli to both provide a decent gaming experience wit G-sync at those resolutions/fps. Basically the same thing as this generation but maybe be able to increase some settings.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> I play 1440p and when I turn down from 1440p to 1080p on the monitor I wonder if I need glasses or not because it's a blurry mess.
> 
> On another topic, what guys guys think next round of cards will offer us for 1440p 120hz and 4k gaming? After all we need to drive those monitors. I was looking into 2 3 and 4 way sli benchmark with those 780ti and there is some game that even 3000$ on gpus can't drive 120 fps in 1440p so it's kinda scary.


If you're upscaling on a LCD, of course it's a blurry mess. 4K > 1080p 4x upscale might look ok depending on the scaler.

As for driving the high definition monitors, it just depends on how uncompromising you are going to be with settings. See AC IV: BF. That game provides enough high-impact graphical effects to bring any setup to its knees. 1440p is already very playable on today's high end single cards at 60 Hz as long as FXAA is used instead of MSAA. For 120 Hz, I would think two next-gen high-end cards would do it. Same for 4K @ 60 Hz. Don't even ask about 4K @ 120 Hz. Please.


----------



## djriful

*sigh* I feel like I want to speed up the time for April launch!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> *sigh* I feel like I want to speed up the time for April launch!


Me too :-( can't wait.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I thought it was coming out in March?


----------



## caenlen

same here.


----------



## Kronvict

Whatever date it comes out it can't come soon enough. I hope newegg will have a preorder option available for it soon.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Yeah I feel the same way. It's going to be tough to get the funds together but I really want to have this monitor on release.


----------



## xSociety

I wonder how much I could sell my BenQ for? Lol


----------



## xentrox

How's the Aliasing on 1440p? is it very noticeable when running FXAA only?


----------



## Pr0xy

Is wanting a single GTX 880 to run the current most demanding games at a sustained 120fps at 1440p maxed out asking too much? XD I'd much rather prefer not to have to go sli.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> How's the Aliasing on 1440p? is it very noticeable when running FXAA only?


Aliasing is down to PPI, not resolution

1920x1080 @22inch = 100ppi

2560x1440 @27 inch = 109ppi (so not much better)

2560x1440 @22 inch = 133ppi (a leap above)


----------



## djriful

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm selling my Apple Cinema 27" for $600-700 atm. Would still have my Crossover 27"... maybe $200...



*Then here I come ASUS ROG 27"!!!*


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Aliasing is down to PPI, not resolution
> 
> 1920x1080 @22inch = 100ppi
> 
> 2560x1440 @27 inch = 109ppi (so not much better)
> 
> 2560x1440 @22 inch = 133ppi (a leap above)


Just in case people want to look at more:

http://pixeldensitycalculator.com/


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 2560x1440 @27 inch = 109ppi (so not much better)


At least it's better than 1920x1080 @ 24 inch which is 92ppi according to this site:

http://www.sven.de/dpi/


----------



## Cyro999

Indeed, but 1440p @27-29" is more of a "screen bigger" upgrade than a "ppi upgrade" - which is what i actually would like.

Ideally, i'd have ~1440p on 22", since i sit a few feet at maximum from monitor and it's already way harder than playing in 4:3 for glancing at minimaps etc - i'd be uncomfortable on 27" as well as no ppi gain but requiring 2 gpu's instead of 1 for similar framerates (~1.78x as many pixels, sli/xfire scaling not perfect)


----------



## djriful

27"-29" is perfect range and I have no plan to get 4k screen because I don't really want to invest 2 more titans.


----------



## Cyro999

29" is too big for a screen that's 20" from your face


----------



## AlDyer

24" inch 1440p 120hz for a decent price is what I'm waiting for. I think that will remain as a dream for a while longer


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> 24" inch 1440p 120hz for a decent price is what I'm waiting for. I think that will remain as a dream for a while longer


I bet we see it in a years time.

I also want to know how BenQ is going to answer Asus with their own display. If anyone is reading this at BenQ, VA panel would be about the only thing you could do above and beyond the Asus to display at the moment.


----------



## moogleslam

So as of right now, G-Sync doesn't work with 3 monitors, even if you have 3 cards, each with a Mini-Display Port. Why is that, and is it a definite that we will have G-Sync working on triples some day? If yes, when do you think that will be possible?


----------



## bigtonyman1138

129.58 ppi on my laptop. I feel like 17" is to small though and much prefer my 24" BenQ. Tempted to buy a korean 1440p monitor just because its so much cheaper than one of these asus monitors. I also don't know how well 2 770's in SLI would be able to push 120fps @1440 for the future.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> So as of right now, G-Sync doesn't work with 3 monitors, even if you have 3 cards, each with a Mini-Display Port. Why is that, and is it a definite that we will have G-Sync working on triples some day? If yes, when do you think that will be possible?


its brand new. all of this will be supported in the future. right now gsync isnt perfect. its still very early, but it has VERY large potential, and the benefits are apparent when you see it in person. this difference is much more noticeable in some games than others, but in games that have large amounts of tear, or stutter for you, gsync fixes that.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> its brand new. all of this will be supported in the future. right now gsync isnt perfect. its still very early, but it has VERY large potential, and the benefits are apparent when you see it in person. this difference is much more noticeable in some games than others, but in games that have large amounts of tear, or stutter for you, gsync fixes that.


"all of this will be supported in the future" - do you have evidence? The rest I knew - I've been following G-Sync very closely for months!









Very curious to know if anyone from NVIDIA or a display manufacturer has stated as fact that they will be bringing G-Sync triple display support to the market at 120Hz+.


----------



## Mand12

Variable refresh is such a gamechanger, it will be adopted on basically everything eventually.

It's a bigger deal than the LCD display, in my opinion.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> "all of this will be supported in the future" - do you have evidence? The rest I knew - I've been following G-Sync very closely for months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very curious to know if anyone from NVIDIA or a display manufacturer has stated as fact that they will be bringing G-Sync triple display support to the market at 120Hz+.


it would be silly for them not to support it. i guess i could have worded that differently since everyone on forums is so picky.

all of this will MOST LIKELY be supported in the future, probably works better.

but this is still early. given some time to mature, id be willing to be that gsync will be supported every way possible.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> it would be silly for them not to support it. i guess i could have worded that differently since everyone on forums is so picky.
> 
> all of this will MOST LIKELY be supported in the future, probably works better.
> 
> but this is still early. given some time to mature, id be willing to be that gsync will be supported every way possible.


Yeah, I hope so. I just hope there's no technical roadblock that prevents that from ever being possible and we haven't heard anything on that either way to date. I also hope that if I buy one PG278Q, I'll be able to add two more in the future without losing G-Sync (which I don't think I'll ever be willing to give up after using it).


----------



## Scotty99

Just remember guys, you cant play games in windowed fullscreen + have gsync enabled. IMO gsync does not outweigh the convenience that alt tabbing brings for me, just letting people know cause this was news to me as well and it killed gsync for me.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just remember guys, you cant play games in windowed fullscreen + have gsync enabled. IMO gsync does not outweigh the convenience that alt tabbing brings for me, just letting people know cause this was news to me as well and it killed gsync for me.


yeah, i would like windowed support as well, but full screen and windowed mode are handled very differently, and im not sure if we will ever see windowed gsync support.

not a game changer for me, if i still played WoW or something like that, it would bother me more, but the only game i play currently in windowed mode is Hearthstone and gsync is pointless in a game like that. would be nice if this wasnt the case though.


----------



## Scotty99

Yep i am a huge MMO fan (WoW for 8 years, prob gonna try ESO too) and i gotta have my windowed fullscreen. It really should be bolded in the info page on nvidias gsync page, could you imagine someone paying 800 bucks for this and when they get it home it turns out their preferred screen mode isnt supported?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yep i am a huge MMO fan (WoW for 8 years, prob gonna try ESO too) and i gotta have my windowed fullscreen. It really should be bolded in the info page on nvidias gsync page, could you imagine someone paying 800 bucks for this and when they get it home it turns out their preferred screen mode isnt supported?


yep, although im sure at this point anyone whos interested in gsync would do some research into it and see if it does benefit them.

man, i started wow from launch day, and played till the deathwing expansion. great game, i just got sick of it. i botted really hard using Glider, and it was actually more fun botting than playing the game lol. damn i miss glider...


----------



## djriful

Maybe you all should add games into Steam UI and Shift+Alt for browsing the web?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Maybe you all should add games into Steam UI and Shift+Alt for browsing the web?


yep, the only non steam game i play is bf4. and i rarely even play it since one day it works, and the next it magically doesnt.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just remember guys, you cant play games in windowed fullscreen + have gsync enabled. IMO gsync does not outweigh the convenience that alt tabbing brings for me, just letting people know cause this was news to me as well and it killed gsync for me.


I never understood this....

I have never had a game that didn't want to alt-tab when in full screen mode.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just remember guys, you cant play games in windowed fullscreen + have gsync enabled. IMO gsync does not outweigh the convenience that alt tabbing brings for me, just letting people know cause this was news to me as well and it killed gsync for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood this....
> 
> I have never had a game that didn't want to alt-tab when in full screen mode.
Click to expand...

Just that people can still see what is going on in the game while browsing for something. Especially for RPG games MMO when you idle on the map, you have to keep watch on your character incase you are being aggroed. Or keep watch at the in-game chat channels.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I never understood this....
> 
> I have never had a game that didn't want to alt-tab when in full screen mode.


With a 4770k and an ssd, i've not really seen any difference in alt+tab performance between windowed fullscreen and actual windowed, but i used to use windowed fullscreen for WoW (WHEN I HAD ONE SCREEN) as it did not minimize the game in the background, but that's not exactly the end of the world


----------



## djriful

There might be some misunderstanding.

There are 3 modes.

1. *Windowed* - is where you see the frame of the windows with minimize, enlarge, and close button.

2. *Fullscreen Windowed* - known as borderless windowed mode. No minimize close button to be seen and it looks like fullscreen. This is the popular mode for MMORPG gamers. The game will simply switch to the background and you can have browsers, folder overlay on top of the game. Also if you have multi monitors, you can move your mouse out of the game to interact with other applications on your other screens without affecting the game.

3. *Fullscreen* - the game completely takes over your OS interface. Your controls are completely isolated into the game. If you hit windows key, you will have black flickering while switching between your desktop and the game. The game will end up minimized and turned into windowed mode (most EA games).


----------



## SeeThruHead

Anyone know if there are any issues running a g-sync display with other monitors that AR not g-sync. Game would be full screen on the g-sync monitor but I have my receiver connected to the gpu via hdmi and will want to hook up my crossover as a second monitor.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> There might be some misunderstanding.
> 
> There are 3 modes.
> 
> 1. *Windowed* - is where you see the frame of the windows with minimize, enlarge, and close button.
> 
> 2. *Fullscreen Windowed* - known as borderless windowed mode. No minimize close button to be seen and it looks like fullscreen. This is the popular mode for MMORPG gamers. The game will simply switch to the background and you can have browsers, folder overlay on top of the game. Also if you have multi monitors, you can move your mouse out of the game to interact with other applications on your other screens without affecting the game.
> 
> 3. *Fullscreen* - the game completely takes over your OS interface. Your controls are completely isolated into the game. If you hit windows key, you will have black flickering while switching between your desktop and the game. The game will end up minimized and turned into windowed mode (most EA games).


I think we all know what the different modes are.

I have often heard people say they like to run Windowed, in either configuration, because they weren't able to alt-tab a particular game if they wanted. In my 20+ years of gaming I haven't ran into this situation, and can't think of a title that wouldn't alt-tab for me when in Full Screen, as some people say is an issue.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Anyone know if there are any issues running a g-sync display with other monitors that AR not g-sync. Game would be full screen on the g-sync monitor but I have my receiver connected to the gpu via hdmi and will want to hook up my crossover as a second monitor.


i have my gsync monitor, 2 acer 20 inch lcd monitors, and a samsung tv all hooked up. as long as your main display is your gsync display youre fine.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I think we all know what the different modes are.
> 
> I have often heard people say they like to run Windowed, in either configuration, because they weren't able to alt-tab a particular game if they wanted. In my 20+ years of gaming I haven't ran into this situation, and can't think of a title that wouldn't alt-tab for me when in Full Screen, as some people say is an issue.


ive had this happen before, sometimes a game will alt tab, but the screen will stay dark, and i have to navigate through the windows by pressing tab to select a desktop window or a browser to make it work. that happens rarely, and i havent really seen it happen since i replaced my old cpu and mobo.


----------



## Jinto

Really disappointed with the input options. Would have been nice if it had x2 HDMI ports.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I think we all know what the different modes are.
> 
> I have often heard people say they like to run Windowed, in either configuration, because they weren't able to alt-tab a particular game if they wanted. In my 20+ years of gaming I haven't ran into this situation, and can't think of a title that wouldn't alt-tab for me when in Full Screen, as some people say is an issue.


Haven't played many games then aye? Most bethesda games hate alt tabbing, crash half the time.

And while you can alt tab fullscreen in MMO's there is a delay and lag associated with it, and some MMO's like swtor when you try and alt tab in fullscreen it actually takes the game engine a good 5-10 seconds to re-render the whole scene.

MMO's are an enormous industry with WoW still holding over 7 mil subs and new ones on the horizon (wildstar, ESO, everquest next) and alt tabbing (with windowed fullscreen) is pretty much a mainstay of this genre.


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Really disappointed with the input options. Would have been nice if it had x2 HDMI ports.


Well, G-Sync is DisplayPort-only, at least at this point in time. Whether this is because of a technical limitation of HDMI 1.4 or something else, we don't know. That's why this monitor and other G-Sync monitors only have a single DP


----------



## CoD511

Confirmed as PWM-free (excluding with ULMB)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Haven't played many games then aye? Most bethesda games hate alt tabbing, crash half the time.
> 
> And while you can alt tab fullscreen in MMO's there is a delay and lag associated with it, and some MMO's like swtor when you try and alt tab in fullscreen it actually takes the game engine a good 5-10 seconds to re-render the whole scene.
> 
> MMO's are an enormous industry with WoW still holding over 7 mil subs and new ones on the horizon (wildstar, ESO, everquest next) and alt tabbing (with windowed fullscreen) is pretty much a mainstay of this genre.


Borderlands 2 also hates being alt-tabbed out of. In the past, I also had issues with AION, Tera, and SW:TOR (all back when they were subscription only) if they weren't run in fullscreen windowed. Eve Online also got somewhat moody with repeated ALT-tabbing. I know I play pretty much any game I can in windowed fullscreen, simply because I'm always dancing between various things, ESPECIALLY when playing MMOs.

So it's definitely a pity to hear that g-sync doesn't work with windowed fullscreen.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yeah, i would like windowed support as well, but full screen and windowed mode are handled very differently, and im not sure if we will ever see windowed gsync support.
> 
> not a game changer for me, if i still played WoW or something like that, it would bother me more, but the only game i play currently in windowed mode is Hearthstone and gsync is pointless in a game like that. would be nice if this wasnt the case though.


Yes, this is a large consideration. A lot of times and in a lot of games full-screen is not optimal. An example is BF4. In Surround full-screen mode, BF4 game renders ALL of the HUD on the center monitor and there is no way to change that. For portrait Surround, it really stinks. Switch to full-screen window mode, everything works great.

Then you have Crossfire and SLI that _do not_ work in windowed mode, and now G-Sync also doesn't. One of the main reasons (besides less input lag/more responsive, less headache and my flight simulators only work single GPU) that my new build is a super high end single GPU system.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Haven't played many games then aye? Most bethesda games hate alt tabbing, crash half the time.
> 
> And while you can alt tab fullscreen in MMO's there is a delay and lag associated with it, and some MMO's like swtor when you try and alt tab in fullscreen it actually takes the game engine a good 5-10 seconds to re-render the whole scene.
> 
> MMO's are an enormous industry with WoW still holding over 7 mil subs and new ones on the horizon (wildstar, ESO, everquest next) and alt tabbing (with windowed fullscreen) is pretty much a mainstay of this genre.


Nope, I haven't played many games in my 20+ years of gaming.









I have no issue alt-tabbing in any Bethesda game I play. I also was in the earliest of beta-testing for SWTOR playing up until a year after release. I played WoW from about 6 months after launch up to Wrath, and would actually run 3 and 4 clients on my machine for WoW, alt-tabbing between them without issue.

So no, in my EXTREMELY EXTENSIVE gaming history, I have not had issue with alt-tabbing.


----------



## amstech

You give me GSync on a 27"/30" 1440p/1600p 120hz Asus monitor with no ridiculous coating like my Delly has and you will have yourself an interested consumer here.


----------



## mutantmagnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just remember guys, you cant play games in windowed fullscreen + have gsync enabled. IMO gsync does not outweigh the convenience that alt tabbing brings for me, just letting people know cause this was news to me as well and it killed gsync for me.


If you read up on user reviews one person noted that alt tabbing out of full screen mode is a lot better than without gsync.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Nope, I haven't played many games in my 20+ years of gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issue alt-tabbing in any Bethesda game I play. I also was in the earliest of beta-testing for SWTOR playing up until a year after release. I played WoW from about 6 months after launch up to Wrath, and would actually run 3 and 4 clients on my machine for WoW, alt-tabbing between them without issue.
> 
> So no, in my EXTREMELY EXTENSIVE gaming history, I have not had issue with alt-tabbing.


Well consider yourself very lucky i guess, ive had fallout 3, fallout new vegas, skyrim, swtor all crash on me if i was using fullscreen and tabbing out. Heck just doing a google search of "alt tab crash" will bring up a vast amount of different games where people are complaining about this.

Like i said i play all my games in windowed fullscreen and honestly gsync is not enough of a game breaking technology for me to select it over windowed mode gaming, and again just posting this here because nvidia has not made this abundantly clear to the public for reasons only known to them.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well consider yourself very lucky i guess, ive had fallout 3, fallout new vegas, skyrim, swtor all crash on me if i was using fullscreen and tabbing out. Heck just doing a google search of "alt tab crash" will bring up a vast amount of different games where people are complaining about this.
> 
> Like i said i play all my games in windowed fullscreen and honestly gsync is not enough of a game breaking technology for me to select it over windowed mode gaming, and again just posting this here because nvidia has not made this abundantly clear to the public for reasons only known to them.


I've never had a problem alt-tabbing from any of those games. I think the key is pausing to a menu screen, especially with the bethesda titles, but if you hit esc and then alt-tab, it works just fine.

On Topic:

This, I believe is the monitor I've been waiting for. I'm just so senstive to ghosting and I just don't trust an IPS to not ghost on me. It would drive me crazy.


----------



## SeeThruHead

The only game I can remember crashing on me whenever I all tabbed was bioshock one. That game was so bugged for me that I could never really get into it. I'm thinking of either getting an Asus t100 or a gigabyte brix and connecting it to my crossover with a USB kvm. Much nicer solution Imo than multimonitor.

I used to use input director, if I'm remembering correctly, to switch my mouse to another pc without having to all tab.


----------



## CallsignVega

I really hate Displayport. My fiber optic "DP 1.2" cable came in, and it turns out it's not DP 1.2, it's 1.1 and they advertised it wrong. So, after scouring the internetz, (all of them), I can't find a single DP 1.2 solution to go beyond the max ~9 foot distance bandwidth limitation of a normal passive DP 1.2 cable.

So those buying this 120 Hz 1440P monitor, or a 4K 60 Hz monitor I hope you enjoy having your computer close to your display.


----------



## senna89

Excuse me but i dont understook a thing, this PG278Q panel is 8bit native or 6bit + dithering ?


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I really hate Displayport. My fiber optic "DP 1.2" cable came in, and it turns out it's not DP 1.2, it's 1.1 and they advertised it wrong. So, after scouring the internetz, (all of them), I can't find a single DP 1.2 solution to go beyond the max ~9 foot distance bandwidth limitation of a normal passive DP 1.2 cable.
> 
> So those buying this 120 Hz 1440P monitor, or a 4K 60 Hz monitor I hope you enjoy having your computer close to your display.


Hey vega, I posted a link for you don't know if you saw it. It mentioned about releasing a new standard in Q2 (displayport 1.3?, hdmi 2.0?) thats probably gonna be a part of g-sync. Just in time for this RoG monitor. I really hate it as well, thats why i returned my dell 4k. If this is true, Gsync 4k should be around the corner


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

guys, when you actually see and experience gsync, it changes how you look at games. i do understand peoples concerns about windowed mode, and while ive had issues alt tabbing games in the past, i havent really had any issues with it in long time.

gsync will only get better with time and hopefully everyone will be happy with it and its features in the future. for me, the amazing experience it delivers outweighs all of its shortcomings.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I really hate Displayport. My fiber optic "DP 1.2" cable came in, and it turns out it's not DP 1.2, it's 1.1 and they advertised it wrong. So, after scouring the internetz, (all of them), I can't find a single DP 1.2 solution to go beyond the max ~9 foot distance bandwidth limitation of a normal passive DP 1.2 cable.
> 
> So those buying this 120 Hz 1440P monitor, or a 4K 60 Hz monitor I hope you enjoy having your computer close to your display.


I only need about 4 feet to get from the back of my PC to the back of my display, sits down by my desk.

Vega, I would recommend you stop trying to put your computer in the basement and your displays in the attic. Then cable length wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I really hate Displayport. My fiber optic "DP 1.2" cable came in, and it turns out it's not DP 1.2, it's 1.1 and they advertised it wrong. So, after scouring the internetz, (all of them), I can't find a single DP 1.2 solution to go beyond the max ~9 foot distance bandwidth limitation of a normal passive DP 1.2 cable.
> 
> So those buying this 120 Hz 1440P monitor, or a 4K 60 Hz monitor I hope you enjoy having your computer close to your display.


Mine sits right next to my display. Lol.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Mine sits right next to my display. Lol.


i put a lot of work into my pc. you dont install custom watercooling loops and LEDs to put your PC under your desk lol. mine is in full view, about a foot from my monitor lol.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> guys, when you actually see and experience gsync, it changes how you look at games. i do understand peoples concerns about windowed mode, and while ive had issues alt tabbing games in the past, i havent really had any issues with it in long time.
> 
> gsync will only get better with time and hopefully everyone will be happy with it and its features in the future. for me, the amazing experience it delivers outweighs all of its shortcomings.


I'm not denying that it would probably be quite the improvement, I'm just saddened that a mode a number of MMO gamers run in isn't supported. Hopefully they work out a way to make it work with that mode ^_^


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm not denying that it would probably be quite the improvement, I'm just saddened that a mode a number of MMO gamers run in isn't supported. Hopefully they work out a way to make it work with that mode ^_^


i feel you man. hopefully in the future but im not really sure the details that go into rendering games in windowed mode as opposed to fullscreen, so im not sure if its even possible. but again, im just a dummy who reads stuff on the internet.

i just hope people will give gsync a chance, the only other upgrade i have done to my computer that affected its performance more was an SSD. its that awesome.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i feel you man. hopefully in the future but im not really sure the details that go into rendering games in windowed mode as opposed to fullscreen, so im not sure if its even possible. but again, im just a dummy who reads stuff on the internet.
> 
> i just hope people will give gsync a chance, the only other upgrade i have done to my computer that affected its performance more was an SSD. its that awesome.


In the end, I'll make my decision once the monitors are more readily available, not to mention I actually have the spare cash ready to purchase said monitor(s). Hell, I still have to decide if I'm going to bump up to triples, or just stay with dual screens, but either way the idea of 27" displays is quite enticing to me (and has absolutely nothing to do with the fact my 21.5" displays look tiny on my new desk - I've wanted larger screens for some time now, and especially have wanted to bump up to 1440p). Odds are, if I go triple 27" displays, it'll probably be this with two PB278Q's and I could probably get all three to look good together and play well...

I do have to admit though that triple 24" 1440p (and sure, why not add in g-sync and 120Hz as well







) would be a perfect balance, but since those don't exist I get to play out my lust for larger monitors ^_^

Worse comes to worse, I suppose I could live with running games in fullscreen, but I much prefer windowed fullscreen since I alt-tab way too much. I do have to say that there is one MASSIVE benefit to playing in fullscreen though, and it's quite simple: Skype window notifications (and all the others that like to show up in the bottom right like say, Avast) don't show up in fullscreen ^_^

Oh, and hopefully there will be g-sync demos available in local stores, so I can see the effect in person ^_^


----------



## Arizonian

Correct me if I'm wrong:

1. This monitor with G-sync unlike other 120 Hz monitors without G-sync will allow a single GPU that doesn't pull 100FP - 120 FPS the ability to *not* stutter and still get increased fluidity above normal 60 Hz monitors?

2. For dual GPU's that pull much more than 120 FPS without V-sync on this 120 Hz G-sync monitor will stop tearing?

Am I understanding these scenarios correctly?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> 1. This monitor with G-sync unlike other 120 Hz monitors without G-sync will allow a single GPU that doesn't pull 100FP - 120 FPS the ability to *not* stutter and still get increased fluidity above normal 60 Hz monitors?
> 
> 2. For dual GPU's that pull much more than 120 FPS without V-sync on this 120 Hz G-sync monitor will stop tearing?
> 
> Am I understanding these scenarios correctly?


yes and yes.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> 1. This monitor with G-sync unlike other 120 Hz monitors without G-sync will allow a single GPU that doesn't pull 100FP - 120 FPS the ability to *not* stutter and still get increased fluidity above normal 60 Hz monitors?
> 
> 2. For dual GPU's that pull much more than 120 FPS without V-sync on this 120 Hz G-sync monitor will stop tearing?
> 
> Am I understanding these scenarios correctly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yes and yes.


This truly is enticing and I'm seriously considering this purchase. I don't have the funds for another GPU and this monitor. It's one or the other until next year this time. Currently my 780TI is performing above 60 FPS in most games and I've got some choices to make. I've been waiting for a 'native' 1440p 120 Hz monitor for quite some time.

I realize though TN panels isn't everyone's bag of tea, we won't be seeing a true native 120 Hz IPS monitor and with G-sync. So my choice is either a TN 1440 120 Hz monitor or wait for a IPS 60 Hz monitor with G-sync. I feel I'll gain much more with this monitor.

_I'm waiting on AMD Mantle results to make my final decision and by April will either have this monitor or switching back to AMD and keeping my current 60 Hz IPS. Got the last $800 I can spend for the next year already on the side. Decisions, decisions......_


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> guys, when you actually see and experience gsync, it changes how you look at games. i do understand peoples concerns about windowed mode, and while ive had issues alt tabbing games in the past, i havent really had any issues with it in long time.
> 
> gsync will only get better with time and hopefully everyone will be happy with it and its features in the future. for me, the amazing experience it delivers outweighs all of its shortcomings.


Hi i am the MMO guy, i was super excited for this tech but after doing research the windowed mode support is not the only thing that turns me off on gsync, every review ive seen now that they are coming out says if you are getting in the 100+ FPS range it looks hardly any different than a fast panel without gsync. From what ive gathered is that gsync is REALLY nice for games where you would be getting between 30-60 FPS as you wont need as strong of a video card to take advantages of massive resolutions while keeping the fluidity that gsync brings. As i play MMO's most of the time im well over 100 fps and the times that i am not is in crowded cities and that lag is created by the network and gsync will not smooth that out.

Bottom line for me is gsync not good for MMO's.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hi i am the MMO guy, i was super excited for this tech but after doing research the windowed mode support is not the only thing that turns me off on gsync, every review ive seen now that they are coming out says if you are getting in the 100+ FPS range it looks hardly any different than a fast panel without gsync. From what ive gathered is that gsync is REALLY nice for games where you would be getting between 30-60 FPS as you wont need as strong of a video card to take advantages of massive resolutions while keeping the fluidity that gsync brings. As i play MMO's most of the time im well over 100 fps and the times that i am not is in crowded cities and that lag is created by the network and gsync will not smooth that out.
> 
> Bottom line for me is gsync not good for MMO's.


sure, but can you be certain that any MMOs you may play in the future will run so well? Gsync isnt for everyone, if you only play games that your computer rips up at over 120fps on a fast panel, then yeah maybe not worth it for you.

but there are games out there like metro last light, that will crush even a great gaming computer. its there that gsync shines.


----------



## Scotty99

Yes of course, that is exactly what i just said lol. Super demanding games are where gsync shines, but mmo's arent that and never will be. (devs will never make a demanding MMO to keep the game available to everyone on any PC).


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hi i am the MMO guy, i was super excited for this tech but after doing research the windowed mode support is not the only thing that turns me off on gsync, every review ive seen now that they are coming out says if you are getting in the 100+ FPS range it looks hardly any different than a fast panel without gsync. From what ive gathered is that gsync is REALLY nice for games where you would be getting between 30-60 FPS as you wont need as strong of a video card to take advantages of massive resolutions while keeping the fluidity that gsync brings. As i play MMO's most of the time im well over 100 fps and the times that i am not is in crowded cities and that lag is created by the network and gsync will not smooth that out.
> 
> Bottom line for me is gsync not good for MMO's.


Low fps is low fps, whether it is "created by the network" or not. Gsync will help with any variations in fps no matter what causes the variation.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> 1. This monitor with G-sync unlike other 120 Hz monitors without G-sync will allow a single GPU that doesn't pull 100FP - 120 FPS the ability to *not* stutter and still get increased fluidity above normal 60 Hz monitors?
> 
> 2. For dual GPU's that pull much more than 120 FPS without V-sync on this 120 Hz G-sync monitor will stop tearing?
> 
> Am I understanding these scenarios correctly?


1. Yes.
2. Yes, but there's more you can get out of the monitor in this scenario. If you maintain 120hz or more in a game, then you're better off capping the max fps to your refresh rate with software, disabling gsync, and enabling the monitor's ULMB mode. This is basically lightboost strobing without any color degradation. Gsync and ULMB cannot be enabled simultaneously.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Low fps is low fps, whether it is "created by the network" or not. Gsync will help with any variations in fps no matter what causes the variation.


You must have never played an MMO then, has everything to do with network and there is nothing a monitor can do to make it feel smoother.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You must have never played an MMO then, has everything to do with network and there is nothing a monitor can do to make it feel smoother.


If you have high variations in frame times due to network lag, gsync will smooth those variations out, just as it would if your variations were caused by anything else.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> If you have high variations in frame times due to network lag, gsync will smooth those variations out, just as it would if your variations were caused by anything else.


I highly HIGHLY doubt that. Been playing WoW for 8 years and no matter what kind of system i am on i get the exact same "lag" "stutter" "choppyness", whatever you want to call it in crowded cites at peak times. If you have WoW now go onto the balcony of shrine of the seven starts at peak times and that is the type of lag i speak of, if gsync fixes that id pay 5k dollars for the tech.

BTW this lag is not always associated with massive FPS drops, you can be getting 60 FPS and it will feel far lower than this. You really have to be an MMO vet to know what i am talking about.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yes and yes.


Thanks for reply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes, but there's more you can get out of the monitor in this scenario. If you maintain 120hz or more in a game, then you're better off capping the max fps to your refresh rate with software, disabling gsync, and enabling the monitor's ULMB mode. This is basically lightboost strobing without any color degradation. Gsync and ULMB cannot be enabled simultaneously.


Thanks for the info.

Do we have confirmation if this will be *3D Vision* Blu-ray capable?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I highly HIGHLY doubt that. Been playing WoW for 8 years and no matter what kind of system i am on i get the exact same "lag" "stutter" "choppyness", whatever you want to call it in crowded cites at peak times. If you have WoW now go onto the balcony of shrine of the seven starts at peak times and that is the type of lag i speak of, if gsync fixes that id pay 5k dollars for the tech.
> 
> BTW this lag is not always associated with massive FPS drops, you can be getting 60 FPS and it will feel far lower than this. You really have to be an MMO vet to know what i am talking about.


And you assume I'm not. Show me your frame time graph from that scenario and I'll tell you whether gysnc can help.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> And you assume I'm not. Show me your frame time graph from that scenario and I'll tell you whether gysnc can help.


What program would show a graph like that, id be glad to do that later when a bunch of people log onto wow.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thanks for reply.
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Do we have confirmation if this will be *3D Vision* Blu-ray capable?


I have heard whispers of 3D Vision support. There's no reason why it shouldn't support it, and the whispers tend to indicate it will be present as a "why not" feature. If not, I anticipate someone will figure out how to make it work...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hi i am the MMO guy, i was super excited for this tech but after doing research the windowed mode support is not the only thing that turns me off on gsync, every review ive seen now that they are coming out says if you are getting in the 100+ FPS range it looks hardly any different than a fast panel without gsync. From what ive gathered is that gsync is REALLY nice for games where you would be getting between 30-60 FPS as you wont need as strong of a video card to take advantages of massive resolutions while keeping the fluidity that gsync brings. As i play MMO's most of the time im well over 100 fps and the times that i am not is in crowded cities and that lag is created by the network and gsync will not smooth that out.
> 
> Bottom line for me is gsync not good for MMO's.


I beg to differ, and I've played a LOT of MMOs. ignoring MUDs and MUCKs, my first one was Legends of Kesmai back in the 90s. As for recent MMOs, I'm pretty sure that Guild Wars 2, SW:TOR, Tera, AION, EVE Online, and even FF XIV:ARR could all benefit from gsync as it would allow you to crank the graphics right up EVEN IN RAIDS and keep things fluid, assuming your hardware could handle it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I highly HIGHLY doubt that. Been playing WoW for 8 years and no matter what kind of system i am on i get the exact same "lag" "stutter" "choppyness", whatever you want to call it in crowded cites at peak times. If you have WoW now go onto the balcony of shrine of the seven starts at peak times and that is the type of lag i speak of, if gsync fixes that id pay 5k dollars for the tech.
> 
> BTW this lag is not always associated with massive FPS drops, you can be getting 60 FPS and it will feel far lower than this. You really have to be an MMO vet to know what i am talking about.


First and foremost, WoW isn't really that demanding of a game, so using it as a benchmark "for all MMOs". It also uses a highly inefficient engine. My current rig pretty much NEVER ran into issues in the Shrine, even when it was right jam packed full of people. I didn't run into any real problems in 25man raids either when I was playing as ranged or melee damage, and that's with a fairly out of date rig. In fact, the only time I've ever expereienced any problems with such in WoW was back in the vanilla days, and usually only at Ironforge, and we're talking the whole Naxx invasion that led up to the Burning Crusade.

For the "choppyness" and "stuttering", are you running current drivers for your NIC? How old is your router, and is it on a newer firmware, or what it came with in the box? Are you directly connected to the router, or are you using wireless? Are you on a high bandwidth connection, or are you on something more resembling dial up? And best of all, *are you running Leatrix Latency Fix*??


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What program would show a graph like that, id be glad to do that later when a bunch of people log onto wow.


MSI Afterburner will allow you to track frame times (if the game executable is 32 bit) and detach the graph to a second monitor. Stretch the graph out a good bit horizontally and take a screen shot of it, and then indicate where on the graph you were in that specific scenario.


----------



## seross69

any news on release date?


----------



## Scotty99

Sadly WoW is 64 bit now so afterburner will not work that that. And @ whitewulfe, if you dont experience choppyness on the shrine at peak times your server is simply not very populated. I really am not sure how to say this and not sound like a prick but you guys basically have no idea what you are talking about. This choppyness i describe is UNAVOIDABLE ON HIGH POP SERVERS DURING PEAK TIMES, its something all of us WoW players learn to live with, no amount of hardware will solve this is simply a limitation of the WoW engine and how it combines with the network. Blizzard 100% knows about this, they have even made announcement about how in the next Xpac they may add a button that can limit how many people show up on your screen at once as well as having only your spells show on sceen during raids to alleviate this problem.

Listen like i said above if gsync could smooth out this stutter id be 100% for it, even considering id be losing windowed fullscreen but from my 8 years with WoW i simply do not believe this is possible with just a monitor technology, its much deeper rooted problem with the game.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I have heard whispers of 3D Vision support. There's no reason why it shouldn't support it, and the whispers tend to indicate it will be present as a "why not" feature. If not, I anticipate someone will figure out how to make it work...


This would truly be awesome. I'm one of those who like 3D Vision since VG278H released. It's been close to impossible to kick the kids off the second rig which is my 3D Vision set up. Between the both of them one is always on it and by the time they aren't I'm to tired to enjoy it.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> This would truly be awesome. I'm one of those who like 3D Vision since VG278H released. It's been close to impossible to kick the kids off the second rig which is my 3D Vision set up. Between the both of them one is always on it and by the time they aren't I'm to tired to enjoy it.


I'm the exact same way. 3D Vision is as important to me as the ULMB and Gsync features. Some games on 3D Vision are just other-worldly. I can't wait to get a bigger, higher PPI 3D experience.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Sadly WoW is 64 bit now so afterburner will not work that that. And @ whitewulfe, if you dont experience choppyness on the shrine at peak times your server is simply not very populated. I really am not sure how to say this and not sound like a prick but you guys basically have no idea what you are talking about. This choppyness i describe is UNAVOIDABLE ON HIGH POP SERVERS DURING PEAK TIMES, its something all of us WoW players learn to live with, no amount of hardware will solve this is simply a limitation of the WoW engine and how it combines with the network. Blizzard 100% knows about this, they have even made announcement about how in the next Xpac they may add a button that can limit how many people show up on your screen at once as well as having only your spells show on sceen during raids to alleviate this problem.
> 
> Listen like i said above if gsync could smooth out this stutter id be 100% for it, even considering id be losing windowed fullscreen but from my 8 years with WoW i simply do not believe this is possible with just a monitor technology, its much deeper rooted problem with the game.


You're not quite understanding how Gsync works though. Gsync fixes choppiness that results from frame time fluctuations *at the monitor level*.

Say you have an average fps of 60 over a 30 second period in a game. That average says nothing about the fluctuations. For example, your fps could be 90 for the first 15 seconds and 30 for the last 15 seconds, and the average would be 60. But the experience in the last 15 seconds feels very different than the first 15 seconds.

Frame time is the amount of time (measured in milliseconds) for the monitor to render any given frame. A 60fps average equates to 16.67ms frame time on average.

Now imagine a scenario where the frame time jumps between 16ms and 42ms for each consecutive frame. This results in an incredibly choppy experience at the input/output level - your monitor is chopping like crazy, and your mouse feels like it's skipping a beat because the input (your mouse) doesn't 1:1 match the output (the monitor's image.) In this scenario, a 60hz monitor is displaying one whole frame per refresh on the 16ms frames, and then refreshes 2.5 times per 42 ms frame. This non 1:1 monitor refresh to drawn frame ratio is what makes the input/output feel disconnected and choppy *on the local machine level.*

Gysnc is designed to "smooth out" variations in frame times and refresh the monitor each time a new frame is ready. This eliminates screen tearing, and also synchronizes what you're doing (moving the mouse) and the feedback you get (moving the mouse changing the displayed image.)

The thing about doing it at the monitor level is that *it does not matter what causes the frame time variation.* It will not fix network lag in the sense of "I press button y, I see action x happen server side." But that type of lag doesn't have much to do with frame times.

Let me see if I can find a program where you can monitor frame times.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Sadly WoW is 64 bit now so afterburner will not work that that. And @ whitewulfe, if you dont experience choppyness on the shrine at peak times your server is simply not very populated. I really am not sure how to say this and not sound like a prick but you guys basically have no idea what you are talking about. This choppyness i describe is UNAVOIDABLE ON HIGH POP SERVERS DURING PEAK TIMES, its something all of us WoW players learn to live with, no amount of hardware will solve this is simply a limitation of the WoW engine and how it combines with the network. Blizzard 100% knows about this, they have even made announcement about how in the next Xpac they may add a button that can limit how many people show up on your screen at once as well as having only your spells show on sceen during raids to alleviate this problem.
> 
> Listen like i said above if gsync could smooth out this stutter id be 100% for it, even considering id be losing windowed fullscreen but from my 8 years with WoW i simply do not believe this is possible with just a monitor technology, its much deeper rooted problem with the game.


Could you possibly record a video with fraps on? Watching the fps fluctuations isn't perfect, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I only need about 4 feet to get from the back of my PC to the back of my display, sits down by my desk.
> 
> Vega, I would recommend you stop trying to put your computer in the basement and your displays in the attic. Then cable length wouldn't be an issue.


Lol, I must compute in silence. It's so nice.

Even if I had no fans on a computer and it was 100% passive, just the circuit wine of high end GPU's at full tilt would drive me mad. I tell you once you compute in silence you can't go back...


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Lol, I must compute in silence. It's so nice.
> 
> Even if I had no fans on a computer and it was 100% passive, just the circuit wine of high end GPU's at full tilt would drive me mad. I tell you once you compute in silence you can't go back...


Time to build a sound-proof desk enclosure?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Could you possibly record a video with fraps on? Watching the fps fluctuations isn't perfect, but it's better than nothing.


Best way to show you is to see it for yourself. Make a wow trial account and have a mage teleport you to shrine of the seven stars on a high pop server. Go onto the balcony and you will see exactly what i am talking about. The choppyness isnt apparent in streams for some reason, i watched VODS of my streams and the lag is nearly imperceptible unless you look very closely so i doubt fraps would capture it either.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Sadly WoW is 64 bit now so afterburner will not work that that. And @ whitewulfe, if you dont experience choppyness on the shrine at peak times your server is simply not very populated. I really am not sure how to say this and not sound like a prick but you guys basically have no idea what you are talking about. This choppyness i describe is UNAVOIDABLE ON HIGH POP SERVERS DURING PEAK TIMES, its something all of us WoW players learn to live with, no amount of hardware will solve this is simply a limitation of the WoW engine and how it combines with the network. Blizzard 100% knows about this, they have even made announcement about how in the next Xpac they may add a button that can limit how many people show up on your screen at once as well as having only your spells show on sceen during raids to alleviate this problem.
> 
> Listen like i said above if gsync could smooth out this stutter id be 100% for it, even considering id be losing windowed fullscreen but from my 8 years with WoW i simply do not believe this is possible with just a monitor technology, its much deeper rooted problem with the game.


From my understanding, the latest afterburner beta now supports 64bit which i have tested myself.

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> 1. This monitor with G-sync unlike other 120 Hz monitors without G-sync will allow a single GPU that doesn't pull 100FP - 120 FPS the ability to *not* stutter and still get increased fluidity above normal 60 Hz monitors?
> 
> 2. For dual GPU's that pull much more than 120 FPS without V-sync on this 120 Hz G-sync monitor will stop tearing?
> 
> Am I understanding these scenarios correctly?


No tearing is the main thing, stuttering is there only in few games where there's not the triple buffering, then gsync still delete lag.
But 60fps Vsynched is not as 60fps with monitor syncronized because each frame will not displayed in 1/60 sec.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> From my understanding, the latest afterburner beta now supports 64bit which i have tested myself.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


Oh nice, didnt know that ty.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I really hate Displayport. My fiber optic "DP 1.2" cable came in, and it turns out it's not DP 1.2, it's 1.1 and they advertised it wrong. So, after scouring the internetz, (all of them), I can't find a single DP 1.2 solution to go beyond the max ~9 foot distance bandwidth limitation of a normal passive DP 1.2 cable.
> 
> *So those buying this 120 Hz 1440P monitor, or a 4K 60 Hz monitor I hope you enjoy having your computer close to your display.*


Lol, I could get away with a 3 foot cable with my setup. Have always had my rig right next to my displays on my desktop...


----------



## SeeThruHead

I used to run USB and dual link dvi+hdmi 25 feet through a wall to my laundry room to have silent gaming. Recently moved it back onto my desktop which I guess I would have had to have done anyway once I get this monitor.


----------



## CallsignVega

This is the longest cable I could find that would support this monitor and also 4K /60Hz monitors:

http://www.accellcables.com/B142C.html


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> From my understanding, the latest afterburner beta now supports 64bit which i have tested myself.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


Yep, was about to say the same. The overlay with afterburner is 64 bit now and should work in all games such as BF4, WoW 64 bit, etc..


----------



## SeeThruHead

Anyone know of a 15ft cable that will run this display at full bandwidth? Maybe 24 AWG perhaps?


----------



## vlps5122

im using this cable right now: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CD1FB4E/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

its only 10 ft not sure if thats enough for all of u. works great for me.


----------



## SeeThruHead

If you're not running a 4kx60hz or 1440x120hz that info doesn't really help. And I definitely need more than 10ft. I'd like to move my pc back into the other room. Electrical noise is really bothering me.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

It's been a while since I've used a TN panel.
If I'm looking at it head on for gaming will I notice any problems with colour? Everybody says that colours are pretty bad on TN when looking from X angle but from head on (Where most of us game) I'm sure it's not that noticeable.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> It's been a while since I've used a TN panel.
> *If I'm looking at it head on for gaming will I notice any problems with colour?* Everybody says that colours are pretty bad on TN when looking from X angle but from head on (Where most of us game) I'm sure it's not that noticeable.


I don't think we can answer this question for sure until the monitor is out in the wild for review. I can say that the last 28" TN panel I used had very noticeable color shifting at the edges of the screen, from maybe an average of 2 feet away. Much more noticeable than a 24" panel, simply because of the size difference which makes the viewing angles at the edge more extreme.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Looks cool. I'll take 3


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I don't think we can answer this question for sure until the monitor is out in the wild for review. I can say that the last 28" TN panel I used had very noticeable color shifting at the edges of the screen, from maybe an average of 2 feet away. Much more noticeable than a 24" panel, simply because of the size difference which makes the viewing angles at the edge more extreme.


I'm currently using an Asus 27" TN panel (144hz) and sitting straight in front of it I perceive zero color shift at the edges. I think it would be safe to assume that Asus would provide a similar experience with their new 27" 1440P monitor. Time will tell, let;'s keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Just took a look at one of linus' videos from CES of this monitor. The color and viewing angles look pretty damn good from the recording. What do you guys think, am I just wishing it'll be good so badly that I'm convincing myself it's good?



Spoiler: Video


----------



## pratesh

Wish they were IPS.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Just took a look at one of linus' videos from CES of this monitor. The color and viewing angles look pretty damn good from the recording. What do you guys think, am I just wishing it'll be good so badly that I'm convincing myself it's good?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video


I saw it in person. Honestly, the colors and angles are pretty darn good.

Unless you are professionally video/photo editing, you won't notice the difference.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pratesh*
> 
> Wish they were IPS.


I thought it was clear that there are challenges with true IPS panels running at 120hz. Not the Korean junk that some of us have overclocked. It was discussed in one of the panels at CES, there is a youtube link somewhere (also embedded in this thread).

Asus has indicated that this a new panel which is superior to a standard TN panel. As Navdigital above indicated, it is pretty darn good.

This is purely a gaming monitor. For people that do not play FPS games, a standard IPS monitor would likely be a better choice, especially with the inclusion of G-Sync


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Although I want this monitor to be great, the video makes it look a little washed. Response time, gsync, lack of stutter/tearing is great for every game not just FPS. We sorely need monitors that are worthy of the capabilities of our machines

Edit: Spotlight above the monitor may have caused the washed out look heres a different video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCSKJXtdie0
Looks better


----------



## relikpL

take my money now


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

$800 is not affordable by any stretch of the imagination...

Sorry ASUS.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAmCodeMonkey*
> 
> $800 is not affordable by any stretch of the imagination...
> 
> Sorry ASUS.


good hardware costs money, not to say you can't buy good hardware for cheaper. usually if you want to be in the group of pioneers that is the first at having something you have to pony up the funds.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAmCodeMonkey*
> 
> $800 is not affordable by any stretch of the imagination...
> 
> Sorry ASUS.


Now that is a matter of opinion to me it is very affordable to be able to get a monitor at those specs right now. I think very affordable. and I plan on getting 3 of them as soon as they are available!!!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAmCodeMonkey*
> 
> $800 is not affordable by any stretch of the imagination...
> 
> Sorry ASUS.


I will be picking up one day one. I think the price is fine for the specs. First true 120hz 1440P 27" monitor?







G- Sync is icing on the cake.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAmCodeMonkey*
> 
> $800 is not affordable by any stretch of the imagination...
> 
> Sorry ASUS.


Not everyone has the same budget as you.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Now that is a matter of opinion to me it is very affordable to be able to get a monitor at those specs right now. I think very affordable. and I plan on getting 3 of them as soon as they are available!!!


Are you going to be running Surround when you get them? If you are, I thought GSYNC doesn't work with Surround, maybe the ULMB part would... This is why I'm asking. I wanted to get the GSYNC kit for my VG248QE's but it's not worth it seeing as Surround isn't supported even with Tri-SLI. I still plan on buying one and if they add Surround support and produce a card with 3 mini-DP connectors on it I'll be good.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Are you going to be running Surround when you get them? If you are, I thought GSYNC doesn't work with Surround, maybe the ULMB part would... This is why I'm asking. I wanted to get the GSYNC kit for my VG248QE's but it's not worth it seeing as Surround isn't supported even with Tri-SLI. I still plan on buying one and if they add Surround support and produce a card with 3 mini-DP connectors on it I'll be good.


H3ll I don't know how and what I am going to do just know I want to use 7680 X 1440 and I have 3 titans so I hope this is possible. I know I need to do some research and get all of this figured out but by the time they come out i should be close to ready to buy and I will start studying them..

I just know I am going to get 3 to go along with my new RIG!!!


----------



## Shogon

I to would like to experience 7680 X 1440, well I think I'd try out 4320 x 2560 to be honest







. Oh yes 3 would go with your rig nicely







, you could also consider the 4k monitors they want to release also. That could be a comprise if GSYNC doesn't work with Surround, but I'm sure Nvidia will patch that up in time.


----------



## Mals

So this is exciting, but I am not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet..

[email protected] requires a LOT of processing power. You will literally need 3-4 780 Ti's and a 3930k OC'd all the way might not even manage that on games like Planetside 2. G-Sync won't work with multiple monitors. I love the idea, but can someone tell me what games will be able to be played at 120 fps on a 1440p monitor that aren't on PC's that are exclusively built for multiple monitor setups?

This will be beautiful on games like Counterstrike GO and BF3, but... any modern games will make the 120 fps on a 1440p VERY difficult to achieve.

I fiddle with this constantly.. and am obsessed with maxing out 120 frames steadily on games. Sadly my SLI 670's and OC'd 3770k aren't anywhere near enough for games like Planetside 2.

I managed to get PRETTY steady BF3 120 fps on a 1080p monitor with settings in the medium/high range. This is going to be VERY hard to find the computing power to run the cool new games with..

That being said, G-sync should help alleviate this problem! playing down around 70-90 frames might be a nice experience. Still.. $800 is super expensive for a monitor that the super exclusive budgets can't put 3 wide on their 4x Titan Black Editions.. so it almost doesn't fit anywhere.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So this is exciting, but I am not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet..
> 
> [email protected] requires a LOT of processing power. You will literally need 3-4 780 Ti's and a 3930k OC'd all the way might not even manage that on games like Planetside 2. G-Sync won't work with multiple monitors. I love the idea, but can someone tell me what games will be able to be played at 120 fps on a 1440p monitor that aren't on PC's that are exclusively built for multiple monitor setups?
> 
> This will be beautiful on games like Counterstrike GO and BF3, but... any modern games will make the 120 fps on a 1440p VERY difficult to achieve.
> 
> I fiddle with this constantly.. and am obsessed with maxing out 120 frames steadily on games. Sadly my SLI 670's and OC'd 3770k aren't anywhere near enough for games like Planetside 2.
> 
> I managed to get PRETTY steady BF3 120 fps on a 1080p monitor with settings in the medium/high range. This is going to be VERY hard to find the computing power to run the cool new games with..
> 
> That being said, G-sync should help alleviate this problem! playing down around 70-90 frames might be a nice experience. Still.. $800 is super expensive for a monitor that the super exclusive budgets can't put on their 4x Titan Black Editions.. so it almost doesn't fit anywhere
> 
> 
> .


Oh I thought everyone had 3 to 4 Titians sorry..


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Oh I thought everyone had 3 to 4 Titians sorry..


hehehe. I love following you guys and your build threads, I've got nothing wrong with it. But not being able to use this in a 3x setup essentially means you put all that work to make a single screen look good. Kudos to you for that..and I really wish I had 3 780 Ti's in triforce. Even still.. the recent game I've obsessed with maxing at 120 fps is Planetside 2..and I think even with an OC'd 3930k and 2-3 Ti's.. it might not do it? especially not with the 40% pixel increase of 1440p.

I think your rig would max out a lot of games at 120 hz.. but $4k+ on graphics cards and another few grand on the rig.. to run a 27" single screen? That seems.. well it seems like something is wrong there. Especially when the monitor is $800 on it's own.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> hehehe. I love following you guys and your build threads, I've got nothing wrong with it. But not being able to use this in a 3x setup essentially means you put all that work to make a single screen look good. Kudos to you for that..and I really wish I had 3 780 Ti's in triforce. Even still.. the recent game I've obsessed with maxing at 120 fps is Planetside 2..and I think even with an OC'd 3930k and 2-3 Ti's.. it might not do it? especially not with the 40% pixel increase of 1440p.
> 
> I think your rig would max out a lot of games at 120 hz.. but $4k+ on graphics cards and another few grand on the rig.. to run a 27" single screen? That seems.. well it seems like something is wrong there. Especially when the monitor is $800 on it's own.


no it does not seem that something is wrong. I can tell you for sure we all have a disease with this equipment. that forces us to buy more and bigger and better. worse than being a alcoholic almost!!!!


----------



## SeeThruHead

Even quad sli won't push 3 of these above 100 fps so it's a moot point.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> So this is exciting, but I am not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet..
> 
> [email protected] requires a LOT of processing power. You will literally need 3-4 780 Ti's and a 3930k OC'd all the way might not even manage that on games like Planetside 2. G-Sync won't work with multiple monitors. I love the idea, but can someone tell me what games will be able to be played at 120 fps on a 1440p monitor that aren't on PC's that are exclusively built for multiple monitor setups?
> 
> This will be beautiful on games like Counterstrike GO and BF3, but... any modern games will make the 120 fps on a 1440p VERY difficult to achieve.
> 
> I fiddle with this constantly.. and am obsessed with maxing out 120 frames steadily on games. Sadly my SLI 670's and OC'd 3770k aren't anywhere near enough for games like Planetside 2.
> 
> I managed to get PRETTY steady BF3 120 fps on a 1080p monitor with settings in the medium/high range. This is going to be VERY hard to find the computing power to run the cool new games with..
> 
> That being said, G-sync should help alleviate this problem! playing down around 70-90 frames might be a nice experience. Still.. $800 is super expensive for a monitor that the super exclusive budgets can't put 3 wide on their 4x Titan Black Editions.. so it almost doesn't fit anywhere.


Apparently there will be a ULMB 85hz mode. We may even get some brave soul to attempt 60fps/120hz ULMB with black frame insertion. I think this monitor will shine in a lot of scenarios: 45-85fps with GSYNC, 85+ sustained fps with ULMB.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> good hardware costs money, not to say you can't buy good hardware for cheaper. usually if you want to be in the group of pioneers that is the first at having something you have to pony up the funds.


Yes, that is understandable. I will probably pick one of these up when or if they go cheaper in the (distant) future. I would gladly pay $400-500 for a monitor with those specs. I would rather spend that $800 on finishing my rig's cable management and water-cooling loop first.









Being a visually impaired college graduate slightly impedes my ability to gain work experience. Hence my previous posting about the cost of the thing for early adopters.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Glad I didn't pull the trigger on a different 1440 (60hz of course)panel a few weeks ago. Some people may laugh at me but after being on a 120hz panel for the past 9 months, the difference between that and 60hz is quite noticeable. Can't wait for this to drop.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Not everyone has the same budget as you.


Your point is?

Not everyone is as rich as others here apparently are, either. Lets face it, $800 is still a LOT of money to the vast majority of people.

Look, I am not downplaying the product in anyway. Just the price. That is all.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAmCodeMonkey*
> 
> Your point is?
> 
> Not everyone is as rich as others here apparently are, either. Lets face it, $800 is still a LOT of money to the vast majority of people.
> 
> Look, I am not downplaying the product in anyway. Just the price. That is all.


I'm not rich. I will have to scrape and claw to get this monitor. It is a lot of money to spend on a monitor.

Saying it's too expensive doesn't take into account the cost of the parts and the R&D to create this thing. I've been dreaming of this monitor for a year or more now - wondering when any reputable company would tackle the 1440p+ 120hz+ panel. I don't mind paying my share of the R&D, because I'm sending a signal to the high-end gaming display market: if you make it, I will pay a premium to buy it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I'm not rich. I will have to scrape and claw to get this monitor. It is a lot of money to spend on a monitor.
> 
> Saying it's too expensive doesn't take into account the cost of the parts and the R&D to create this thing. I've been dreaming of this monitor for a year or more now - wondering when any reputable company would tackle the 1440p+ 120hz+ panel. I don't mind paying my share of the R&D, because I'm sending a signal to the high-end gaming display market: if you make it, I will pay a premium to buy it.


1) I never said you, specifically, were rich.

2) I am all for the R&D that went into this product, but again, a lower price point would make this product much more exciting. Maybe by at least $150 or so. I am sorry, but as others have said before me, this is very overpriced for a piece of "gaming" hardware. It does not matter how much R&D a company puts into its products, as it can then sell them at whatever price they want to. All this excitement is just the ROG marketing getting to you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> I hate how everyone is so excited about this product when it's probably the most generic piece of 'gaming' oriented hardware one can buy. Let me guess: 144hz, 1ms response time, endorsed by 1337n0sc0p3Xx.
> 
> Unless they can introduce something original and worthwhile, then you all are being blinded by brand names and marketing tactics. Just because it has the RoG sticker, doesn't make it a better product.


----------



## SeeThruHead

The price is fine. You'll see that when they sell out.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAmCodeMonkey*
> 
> 1) I never said you, specifically, were rich.
> 
> 2) I am all for the R&D that went into this product, but again, a lower price point would make this product much more exciting. Maybe by at least $150 or so. I am sorry, but as others have said before me, this is very overpriced for a piece of "gaming" hardware. It does not matter how much R&D a company puts into its products, as it can then sell them at whatever price they want to. All this excitement is just the ROG marketing getting to you.


27 inch 1440P, native 120hz, G Sync, probably much higher quality than cheap korean Monitors is what I'm exited about. Call that ROG marketing if you want, but they all seem like legit reasons for me to buy this monitor. Sure, price is a tad high, but being the only monitor with this specs means higher price tag. As soon as other manufacturers start making similar displays, prices will come down for sure. Great for those of you who can wait, but there are many of us that can't. With Titan Fall and Thief around the corner, this monitor cannot arrive soon enough.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 27 inch 1440P, native 120hz, G Sync, probably much higher quality than cheap korean Monitors is what I'm exited about. Call that ROG marketing if you want, but they all seem like legit reasons for me to buy this monitor. Sure, price is a tad high, but being the only monitor with this specs means higher price tag. As soon as other manufacturers start making similar displays, prices will come down for sure. Great for those of you who can wait, but there are many of us that can't. With Titan Fall and Thief around the corner, this monitor cannot arrive soon enough.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAmCodeMonkey*
> 
> 1) I never said you, specifically, were rich.
> 
> 2) I am all for the R&D that went into this product, but again, a lower price point would make this product much more exciting. Maybe by at least $150 or so. I am sorry, but as others have said before me, this is very overpriced for a piece of "gaming" hardware. It does not matter how much R&D a company puts into its products, as it can then sell them at whatever price they want to. All this excitement is just the ROG marketing getting to you.


I don't care about ROG marketing. I care about innovative specifications. This monitor could arrive in a blank box with no manufacturer tag on it anywhere and I wouldn't care. I want this panel and its mainboard in my hands as soon as possible.

They can't sell them for whatever they want to. They have costs to recoup. They have to sell them according to the laws of supply and demand. $800 is about right in my opinion.


----------



## SeeThruHead

The monitor is worth whatever someone will pay for it. I'm willing to pay 800 and I'm sure that there are a lot or people who agree you have to remember that this is actually the first panel of its kind. Asus didn't just grab an already mass produced panel they had to talk to manufacturers to get one with this spec made. Add on the cost of g-sync and the price is going to be a little bit higher, but I think it's feature set justifies it at least at this point where it has no direct competition.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I really hate Displayport. My fiber optic "DP 1.2" cable came in, and it turns out it's not DP 1.2, it's 1.1 and they advertised it wrong. So, after scouring the internetz, (all of them), I can't find a single DP 1.2 solution to go beyond the max ~9 foot distance bandwidth limitation of a normal passive DP 1.2 cable.
> 
> So those buying this 120 Hz 1440P monitor, or a 4K 60 Hz monitor I hope you enjoy having your computer close to your display.


Kinda want to bring some attention back to this topic. From everything I've read displayport cables are all physically the same. As in there is no such thing as a displayport 1.2 cable. I guess manufacturers are measuring the maximum bandwidth of their cables and making bandwidth claims?
Quote:


> Q: Where can I buy a DP 1.2 cable? Most of the cables are certified to DP 1.1a.
> A: The DisplayPort version 1.2 standard was designed to utilize the Standard Display cable. We did this intentionally to avoid customer confusion. A DisplayPort cable is a DisplayPort cable; EXCEPT if it a "reduced bit rate" (or RBR) cable, which is typically a 15m cable designed for projector applications, and they only support up to 1080P; OR if it is an active cable, which will not support the new HBR2 rate introduced in the DP 1.2 standard.
> 
> So a cable that was tested to meet the DP 1.1a requirments also meets the DP 1.2 requirements.


Also:
http://www.displayport.org/cables/how-to-choose-a-displayport-cable-and-not-get-a-bad-one/

So I'm curious if displayport just doesn't support 15ft lengths which is what I want to run, regardless of the cable?

Also @CallsignVega is this not you in this thread? Have you tried the 24AWG cable with a monitor with similar bandwidth requirements?


----------



## d0pp3lg4ng3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> So this is exciting, but I am not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet..
> 
> [email protected] requires a LOT of processing power. You will literally need 3-4 780 Ti's and a 3930k OC'd all the way might not even manage that on games like Planetside 2. G-Sync won't work with multiple monitors. I love the idea, but can someone tell me what games will be able to be played at 120 fps on a 1440p monitor that aren't on PC's that are exclusively built for multiple monitor setups?
> 
> This will be beautiful on games like Counterstrike GO and BF3, but... any modern games will make the 120 fps on a 1440p VERY difficult to achieve.
> 
> I fiddle with this constantly.. and am obsessed with maxing out 120 frames steadily on games. Sadly my SLI 670's and OC'd 3770k aren't anywhere near enough for games like Planetside 2.
> 
> I managed to get PRETTY steady BF3 120 fps on a 1080p monitor with settings in the medium/high range. This is going to be VERY hard to find the computing power to run the cool new games with..
> 
> That being said, G-sync should help alleviate this problem! playing down around 70-90 frames might be a nice experience. Still.. $800 is super expensive for a monitor that the super exclusive budgets can't put 3 wide on their 4x Titan Black Editions.. so it almost doesn't fit anywhere.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I think the draw of this monitor for me is that because of G-Sync, I can buy this 1440p monitor, and even if I can't push 120Hz right now with just 1 780, I can push whatever framerate I can get (be it 40fps or 107fps, or whatever else), and when I upgrade, this monitor's performance will scale (to a point).


----------



## jincuteguy

So which one would you guys get ? The new 120hz Asus 27 with G sync or the new 28" 4k Dell?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So which one would you guys get ? The new 120hz Asus 27 with G sync or the new 28" 4k Dell?


? They would have completely different applications.

One is a gaming monitor and the other one isn't. Will the Dell even do 60hz at 4k via display port?


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0pp3lg4ng3r*
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else, but I think the draw of this monitor for me is that because of G-Sync, I can buy this 1440p monitor, and even if I can't push 120Hz right now with just 1 780, I can push whatever framerate I can get (be it 40fps or 107fps, or whatever else), and when I upgrade, this monitor's performance will scale (to a point).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> no it does not seem that something is wrong. I can tell you for sure we all have a disease with this equipment. that forces us to buy more and bigger and better. worse than being a alcoholic almost!!!!


This is kind of the thing. My hope (and from early reviews) is that G-Sync really does make lower frames not feel choppy. That is my biggest gripe with my current monitor/build. On games like Planetside 2 when my FPS start dropping the game gets much less enjoyable. On BF3 I was able to really hold 100+ FPS and it was so smooth and awesome.. I hope G-Sync allows that experience...but for $800 I could sell my 670's, buy a pair of 780 Ti's and probably get better performance out of my current monitor than I could get on the G-sync one.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> This is kind of the thing. My hope (and from early reviews) is that G-Sync really does make lower frames not feel choppy. That is my biggest gripe with my current monitor/build. On games like Planetside 2 when my FPS start dropping the game gets much less enjoyable. On BF3 I was able to really hold 100+ FPS and it was so smooth and awesome.. I hope G-Sync allows that experience...but for $800 I could sell my 670's, buy a pair of 780 Ti's and probably get better performance out of my current monitor than I could get on the G-sync one.


i own gsync, and it does work very very well. i will never use a non gsync monitor again. i tried to play AC IV on my TV over the weekend and had to go right back to my monitor. the difference in most games is striking. bf4 is out of control with gsync. league of legends however looks no different than it did just at 144hz. very much worth the money.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i own gsync, and it does work very very well. i will never use a non gsync monitor again. i tried to play AC IV on my TV over the weekend and had to go right back to my monitor. the difference in most games is striking. bf4 is out of control with gsync. league of legends however looks no different than it did just at 144hz. very much worth the money.


That sounds good and bad at the same time(The part of not being able to go to NON Gsync display). Can you maybe give us an example of how much difference would you say there is? Like what fps are playable now that weren't before? Do you notice if the fps drops down to 35~ ?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> That sounds good and bad at the same time(The part of not being able to go to NON Gsync display). Can you maybe give us an example of how much difference would you say there is? Like what fps are playable now that weren't before? Do you notice if the fps drops down to 35~ ?


when the frames drop below 30, you can notice for sure. i have a gtx 670, and im able to play games on higher settings with no hit to smoothness.

as far as the difference, i compare it to going from a 60hz monitor to a 120hz monitor. the difference is there, and is very noticeable.

the problem will be that once you see games without stutter or tearing, you realize how much you have been looking past it. it basically ruined my eyes to anything other than games with gsync.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> when the frames drop below 30, you can notice for sure. i have a gtx 670, and im able to play games on higher settings with no hit to smoothness.
> 
> as far as the difference, i compare it to going from a 60hz monitor to a 120hz monitor. the difference is there, and is very noticeable.
> 
> the problem will be that once you see games without stutter or tearing, you realize how much you have been looking past it. it basically ruined my eyes to anything other than games with gsync.


alright thanks. currently saving up for the ASUS monitor. I just hope it won't be 799€ in europe


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i own gsync, and it does work very very well. i will never use a non gsync monitor again. i tried to play AC IV on my TV over the weekend and had to go right back to my monitor. the difference in most games is striking. bf4 is out of control with gsync. league of legends however looks no different than it did just at 144hz. very much worth the money.


ORLY? Yes.. someone with a Gsync..! Did you self install on the Asus? I really have to wait until this technology levels out but this is 100% the technology I've been begging about forever. Match monitor frames with GPU output.. voila end of stuttering. Took them long enough. I just have to wait for a reasonable monitor for it.

It doesn't make your game feel slowed down/laggy with FPS dips? do you mind letting us know what kind of frames you see on what games? Planetside 2, BF4, what is your rig.. etc?


----------



## xentrox

Got my money in my hand, I just want this puppy to release. I can't wait for 120hz ULMB goodness @ 1440p.

GSYNC is indeed an added icing on the already pretty delicious cake.

I will be very surprised if these don't sell out on Day-1. I know flocks of gamers that have been dreaming of this solution.


----------



## Seid Dark

I wonder if there will be similar monitors from other manufactures in near future (2014 - 2015). I could do without ROG branding to have cheaper screen.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I wonder if there will be similar monitors from other manufactures in near future (2014 - 2015). I could do without ROG branding to have cheaper screen.


In a word, yes.

At the moment, Nvidia is designing each PCB by hand, tuning it to the specific panel that the display OEMs want to use. That's a slow and time-consuming process, which is why G-Sync is available in only a few models. As the months go by, more and more models and manufacturers will have G-Sync. Source for this is a rep for Overlord who was describing where their products are sitting in the queue.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> ORLY? Yes.. someone with a Gsync..! Did you self install on the Asus? I really have to wait until this technology levels out but this is 100% the technology I've been begging about forever. Match monitor frames with GPU output.. voila end of stuttering. Took them long enough. I just have to wait for a reasonable monitor for it.
> 
> It doesn't make your game feel slowed down/laggy with FPS dips? do you mind letting us know what kind of frames you see on what games? Planetside 2, BF4, what is your rig.. etc?


i did the install myself yes, i even did a small install log in a different thread as well. so far its been outstanding.

it eliminates stutter and tearing, and no, you dont feel slowed down/laggy with FPS dips. it basically makes all that disappear. as long as you can maintain over 30fps, it works really well. imo, it looks best over 60fps, but it is definately a noticeable difference in smoothness at any FPS as long as it is over 30.

currently i have a 4770k, Maximus Hero, and a gtx 670 2gb reference card. BF4 is more than playable with the ultra preset, usually staying above 40-50fps (could be a bit off on that, havent played on ultra preset in a few weeks) , but i tend to play on medium settings, with my fps capped at 80. not sure if these settings are optimal or not, but im having a much easier time tracking targets and keeping my mouse on a smooth path. all the games ive played with the exception of RTS and MOBA games have shown noticeable improvements in smoothness. League of Legends looks basically the same as it did previously, same with Company of Heroes 2, but i never had a problem with tearing or stutter in those games in the first place.

biggest differences have come in BF4, CSGO, and in single player games like Assassins Creed IV and Bioshock Infinite. they all run smooth as silk now, and frankly once you see it in action, it literally ruins your eyes and the problems with non-gsync monitors become blatantly obvious. people might think that those little stutters with vsync on, or tearing with vsync off is not that noticeable, but when its completely eliminated you realize what you have been looking at for so long.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> as long as it is over 30.


To put some clarification to this, G-Sync is disabled completely if the framerate drops below 30 FPS. It's not that G-Sync isn't effective, but rather that it's off.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I wonder if there will be similar monitors from other manufactures in near future (2014 - 2015). I could do without ROG branding to have cheaper screen.


BenQ and Viewsonic are two other Nvidia G-sync monitor supporters but have not announced release yet.

We'll also see an IPS 2560x1440 @60Hz and 4K monitor with G-sync as well soon.


----------



## mbreslin

I'll be getting a g-sync enabled monitor at some point but I'm really curious, if you can handle the input lag with v-sync on is there any other need for this technology? I'm 36 but my eyes unfortunately feel much older and I find I really don't want to go less than 30" anymore, I could probably get used to 27" again but I'm not sure it's worth it.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> To put some clarification to this, G-Sync is disabled completely if the framerate drops below 30 FPS. It's not that G-Sync isn't effective, but rather that it's off.


and it is very noticeable when its off. the sweet spot of 40-60fps is right on, and im picking up a 780 later this month so i can stay in that range or above in every game.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I'll be getting a g-sync enabled monitor at some point but I'm really curious, if you can handle the input lag with v-sync on is there any other need for this technology? I'm 36 but my eyes unfortunately feel much older and I find I really don't want to go less than 30" anymore, I could probably get used to 27" again but I'm not sure it's worth it.


it gets rid of tearing when vsync is off as well. its hard to really explain it, you really need to see it and experience it before it really sinks in how much of an improvement it is.

i


----------



## Jack Mac

I'd love G-sync and switch back to Nvidia if it had a strobing mode that worked at 30-144Hz with the dynamic refresh rate.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> it gets rid of tearing when vsync is off as well. its hard to really explain it, you really need to see it and experience it before it really sinks in how much of an improvement it is.
> 
> i


Tearing really bothers me (much more than the input lag) so I run 100% of the time vsync on. It would be nice to get the best of both, no input lag and no tearing, I do understand that's the purpose of g-sync, I just wonder how long it will be before we see it in a 30" (or bigger would be even better







)panel.


----------



## LunaP

I have 4 of the korean PLS panels that supposedly do 120hz @ 1440p, I have 3 in surround atm and when I'm able to achieve over 90+ fps it does look amazing, though I know the difference in true 120hz vs what the korean's do is supposedly quite noticeable but still a nice jump away from standard 60.

I've heard rumors and statements that they should be compatible w/ Gsync as well so very much looking forward to attempting it anyways. If not guess its time to upgrade again. I think the main part that grabs me about the asus panels is the super thin bezels which makes debezeling pointless at this point.

Are they PLS or IPS btw ?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I have 4 of the korean PLS panels that supposedly do 120hz @ 1440p, I have 3 in surround atm and when I'm able to achieve over 90+ fps it does look amazing, though I know the difference in true 120hz vs what the korean's do is supposedly quite noticeable but still a nice jump away from standard 60.
> 
> I've heard rumors and statements that they should be compatible w/ Gsync as well so very much looking forward to attempting it anyways. If not guess its time to upgrade again. I think the main part that grabs me about the asus panels is the super thin bezels which makes debezeling pointless at this point.
> 
> Are they PLS or IPS btw ?


i sold my yamakasi catleap in order to get my vg248qe and i dont miss it at all. but, im strictly a gamer, and that takes priority over everything else on my computer.

the smoothness in games is way more rewarding to me than the picture quality of the catleap. of course, others may not feel the same way, but after changing color settings on the monitor, i dont miss my catleap at all. in fact, ill buy TN panels over and over and over if they perform this well in games.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> BenQ and Viewsonic are two other Nvidia G-sync monitor supporters but have not announced release yet.
> 
> We'll also see an IPS 2560x1440 @60Hz and 4K monitor with G-sync as well soon.


I knew about those but I'm only interested in 1440p 120Hz G-Sync models. Hopefully the panel type isn't proprietary so other manufacturers will follow.


----------



## Arizonian

According to PCM2 it's not your ordinary TN panel.

"- Premium TN panel is 8-bit without dithering, unusual for a TN panel as they're usually 6-bit+ FRC. And unlike IPS panels the dithering isn't always handled all that well.

- PWM-free (flicker free) backlight. Also a 'ULMB' strobe backlight mode which is part of the official Nvidia G-SYNC implementation. This does flicker by its very nature but it isn't the same as PWM flickering."


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I knew about those but I'm only interested in 1440p 120Hz G-Sync models. Hopefully the panel type isn't proprietary so other manufacturers will follow.


My understanding is that IPS has issues going to 120 Hz, so anyone wanting to do that will have to use TN. G-Sync doesn't affect that aspect at all.


----------



## blindripper

And here u all go a 1.2 Displayport cable








http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables-adapters-c1/audio-video-c107/displayport-c113/20m-gold-displayport-cable-p6754


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I'll be getting a g-sync enabled monitor at some point but I'm really curious, if you can handle the input lag with v-sync on is there any other need for this technology? I'm 36 but my eyes unfortunately feel much older and I find I really don't want to go less than 30" anymore, I could probably get used to 27" again but I'm not sure it's worth it.


It would also eliminate the changes in smoothness that happen when VSYNC changes frequencies.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i did the install myself yes, i even did a small install log in a different thread as well. so far its been outstanding.
> 
> it eliminates stutter and tearing, and no, you dont feel slowed down/laggy with FPS dips. it basically makes all that disappear. as long as you can maintain over 30fps, it works really well. imo, it looks best over 60fps, but it is definately a noticeable difference in smoothness at any FPS as long as it is over 30.
> 
> currently i have a 4770k, Maximus Hero, and a gtx 670 2gb reference card. BF4 is more than playable with the ultra preset, usually staying above 40-50fps (could be a bit off on that, havent played on ultra preset in a few weeks) , but i tend to play on medium settings, with my fps capped at 80. not sure if these settings are optimal or not, but im having a much easier time tracking targets and keeping my mouse on a smooth path. all the games ive played with the exception of RTS and MOBA games have shown noticeable improvements in smoothness. League of Legends looks basically the same as it did previously, same with Company of Heroes 2, but i never had a problem with tearing or stutter in those games in the first place.
> 
> biggest differences have come in BF4, CSGO, and in single player games like Assassins Creed IV and Bioshock Infinite. they all run smooth as silk now, and frankly once you see it in action, it literally ruins your eyes and the problems with non-gsync monitors become blatantly obvious. people might think that those little stutters with vsync on, or tearing with vsync off is not that noticeable, but when its completely eliminated you realize what you have been looking at for so long.


Man that is really good to hear. It sounds like they've finally done it right. All the tearing/stuttering is just caused by the monitor refreshing at different rates than the graphics card.. ugh. Now I'll want one even more.

Also, League of Legends, etc, you are already capping frames so you won't see the issues from a regular monitor compared to the gsync. The games that take heavy loads and dip your fps is where this will show.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, this is a large consideration. A lot of times and in a lot of games full-screen is not optimal. An example is BF4. In Surround full-screen mode, BF4 game renders ALL of the HUD on the center monitor and there is no way to change that. For portrait Surround, it really stinks. Switch to full-screen window mode, everything works great.
> 
> Then you have Crossfire and SLI that _do not_ work in windowed mode, and now G-Sync also doesn't. One of the main reasons (besides less input lag/more responsive, less headache and my flight simulators only work single GPU) that my new build is a super high end single GPU system.


so there will be no update in your winterbuild topic? i thought you wanted go 3 780tis or are you now sticking to a single gpu?

best
revro


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Man that is really good to hear. It sounds like they've finally done it right. All the tearing/stuttering is just caused by the monitor refreshing at different rates than the graphics card.. ugh. Now I'll want one even more.
> 
> Also, League of Legends, etc, you are already capping frames so you won't see the issues from a regular monitor compared to the gsync. The games that take heavy loads and dip your fps is where this will show.


yeah, im just saying that gsync is much more noticeable in some situations than others. games like ACIV that are very demanding is where it really shines. cant wait to get a better gpu, it will get even better......


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so there will be no update in your winterbuild topic? i thought you wanted go 3 780tis or are you now sticking to a single gpu?
> 
> best
> revro


Yeah Vega, that is unfortunate. It's pretty damned impossible to get a single GPU solution to power 120hz across multiple monitors.. even on one monitor.. but Gsync might hopefully accomplish acceptable frames for smoothness. Maybe 60-80 FPS on a gsync monitor is like playing 120hz.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yeah, im just saying that gsync is much more noticeable in some situations than others. games like ACIV that are very demanding is where it really shines. cant wait to get a better gpu, it will get even better......


haha that is always what I think too.

I have two of your 670's in my rig (The gigabyte windforce OC'd) and it's never enough. A Single 780 Ti seems like it would be nice, but still..

I am waiting on maxwell to upgrade to the 880 or whatever it ends up being and then I'll own a single GPU again. SLI is great power but just a liiiiiittle too fussy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> there is 0 reason to buy food that tastes good. there is 0 reason to buy a supercharger for your car. there is 0 reason to do quite a few different things, and id imagine that you do stuff on a daily basis that there is 0 reason for.
> 
> people buy nice things to have a better quality of life. could i survive eating plain rice all day? sure. but wheres the fun in that.
> 
> if *i have the money to spend*, im gonna spend it on whatever makes me happy, not whatever you think is a smart purchase or not. youre one of those anti marketing people and its really annoying.



















Even though I stand by my earlier comments, I agree with this lad.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAmCodeMonkey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I stand by my earlier comments, I agree with this lad.


i worked hard and put up with a terribly toxic job for 5 years to get where i am today. if i want to blow $5k on a fossilized dinosaur turd thats my choice and noone elses. i see the argument of price to performance, mine does this for this much, buying x is stupid when y is cheaper, bla bla bla bla bla. be happy with what you have and can afford. if its not up to snuff theres nothing i can tell you but work harder. its called disposable income for a reason. spending it effects my bottom line 0.

i think we need to remind Formula of the Bobby Brown song "My Prerogative"


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> haha that is always what I think too.
> 
> I have two of your 670's in my rig (The gigabyte windforce OC'd) and it's never enough. A Single 780 Ti seems like it would be nice, but still..
> 
> I am waiting on maxwell to upgrade to the 880 or whatever it ends up being and then I'll own a single GPU again. SLI is great power but just a liiiiiittle too fussy.


yep, thats why i passed on sli 670s and am just gonna spring for the 780. im only on 1080p, so im not gonna go for the 780ti, and with the money i save there i can get a waterblock and get my loop back in.........


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 27 inch 1440P, native 120hz, G Sync, probably much higher quality than cheap korean Monitors is what I'm exited about. Call that ROG marketing if you want, but they all seem like legit reasons for me to buy this monitor. Sure, price is a tad high, but being the only monitor with this specs means higher price tag. As soon as other manufacturers start making similar displays, prices will come down for sure. Great for those of you who can wait, but there are many of us that can't. With Titan Fall and Thief around the corner, this monitor cannot arrive soon enough.


Agreed. This is a day one purchase for me. Hopefully newegg will have preorders available soon.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Kinda want to bring some attention back to this topic. From everything I've read displayport cables are all physically the same. As in there is no such thing as a displayport 1.2 cable. I guess manufacturers are measuring the maximum bandwidth of their cables and making bandwidth claims?
> Also:
> http://www.displayport.org/cables/how-to-choose-a-displayport-cable-and-not-get-a-bad-one/
> 
> So I'm curious if displayport just doesn't support 15ft lengths which is what I want to run, regardless of the cable?
> 
> Also @CallsignVega is this not you in this thread? Have you tried the 24AWG cable with a monitor with similar bandwidth requirements?


The official specs limit dp 1.2 to 10 feet at full bandwidth. You may be able to squeeze 15 feet out of it if you use a high quality cable and keep it away from EMI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blindripper*
> 
> And here u all go a 1.2 Displayport cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables-adapters-c1/audio-video-c107/displayport-c113/20m-gold-displayport-cable-p6754


Usual copy and paste mistakes by vendors. Go to the manufacturer s Web site and you will see only their shorter cables are dp 1.2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so there will be no update in your winterbuild topic? i thought you wanted go 3 780tis or are you now sticking to a


Heading to Afghanistan in a few months, sticking to my sig system until I get back.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The official specs limit dp 1.2 to 10 feet at full bandwidth. You may be able to squeeze 15 feet out of it if you use a high quality cable and keep it away from EMI.
> Usual copy and paste mistakes by vendors. Go to the manufacturer s Web site and you will see only their shorter cables are dp 1.2.
> Heading to Afghanistan in a few months, sticking to my sig system until I get back.


Can you post a link to the manufacturers website. Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> You must be absolutely exhausted. Can you break down your daily routine? I assume it starts with a trip to all the high performance automotive forums to tell them you're laughing at them for buying vehicles that have a top speed much higher the speed limit in their area. Then you've got to head on over your local real estate office and laugh at anyone buying a second home, after all you can only live in one house! After that a quick trip by the golf course to laugh at those guys for pointlessly chasing a little ball around just to whack it a couple hundred yards away again, what a waste of time!
> 
> I could go on but I need a nap, thanks for carrying the burden of telling us our mistakes. Someone's got to do it, right?
> 
> Sincerely,
> A 4K TV Owner.


Ahahahaha! Good one!


----------



## H3||scr3am

this looks awesome, although $800 is steep... especially when anyone getting these will want multiple...those Bezels....


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> I have two of your 670's in my rig (The gigabyte windforce OC'd) and it's never enough. A Single 780 Ti seems like it would be nice, but still..


Nope, still not enough...


----------



## HiTechPixel

I love how people keep telling us a single graphics card isn't enough when one of the main selling points of this monitor is G-Sync, which eliminates a certain need for horsepower depending on your demands.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I love how people keep telling us a single graphics card isn't enough when one of the main selling points of this monitor is G-Sync, which eliminates a certain need for horsepower depending on your demands.


I believe that is to say that you will need them if you wish to push the full potential of the monitor. Chances are you won't be pushing 120+ on a 1440p at Ultra with a single card. Is it absolutely needed to use this monitor? No. If you want to push the monitor to the max? Probably.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I believe that is to say that you will need them if you wish to push the full potential of the monitor. Chances are you won't be pushing 120+ on a 1440p at Ultra with a single card. Is it absolutely needed to use this monitor? No. If you want to push the monitor to the max? Probably.


with the amount of money one will put in . . . why lower the settings. i think a 3GB card will struggle, so Titans are the only choice. 2 cards plus monitor - that is over $2000 worth of hardware and hopefully the drivers will work.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I love how people keep telling us a single graphics card isn't enough when one of the main selling points of this monitor is G-Sync, which eliminates a certain need for horsepower depending on your demands.


Very true, for GSYNC it seems all you need is 45+ frames per second at least to benefit from it. That's why I'm dropping Tri-SLI and Surround and going back to 1 monitor 1 GPU. The ULMB portion of GSYNC may require SLI, as it is pretty close to the requirements of lightboost ( frames = Hz), though there will be a setting for 85 Hz, which may be easier to achieve then what I currently have with 100 Hz Lightboost @ 3240x1920.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> $800. pfft. so long as it fixes the NVidia driver that causes the game to stutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, will it?


AMD fixed frame pacing (well 99% if you skip past dx9 titles in Eyefinity, unless that was addressed in the recent mantle drivers then I retract this comment), so I'm sure Nvidia will try and improve on there drivers for folding / mining and whatever issues they have with certain games recently. I'm still on 320.49, so I don't have any experience if there is any stuttering in the latest drivers. I just know they haven't been good for mining / folding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> this looks awesome, although $800 is steep... especially when anyone getting these will want multiple...those Bezels....


The bezels are awesome, but it means little when Surround isn't supported with GSYNC :/. Plus currently you'll need 3 Nvidia cards to even do that if they get it supported, simply because we don't have 3 mini-DP connections on 1 card like some AMD cards do. I hope in the next line of cards from Nvidia they will incorporate more DisplayPort connections.


----------



## SeeThruHead

G-sync will eliminate the stutter by displaying a game as soon as it's rendered. Even if a you've got a stuttering mess of a game like bf4 it will seems a tin smoother because frames are being displayed as soon as the available not like now where you might have half the frames shown at 16ms and alternating frames at 33.

G-sync is more in line with what your eye expects to see.

Now if the game engine is lagging and hanging than there's nothing to be done because that happens before it hits the display.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> G-sync will eliminate the stutter by displaying a game as soon as it's rendered. Even if a you've got a stuttering mess of a game like bf4 it will seems a tin smoother because frames are being displayed as soon as the available not like now where you might have half the frames shown at 16ms and alternating frames at 33.
> 
> G-sync is more in line with what your eye expects to see.


this based on a firsthand experience?


----------



## SeeThruHead

Just based in science /math/common sense. Whatever you want to call it


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Just based in mathematics.


hope the op can help us.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> this based on a firsthand experience?


yes.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> hope the op can help us.


Don't even need firsthand experience with G-Sync to realize how much better it is.

Let think of a scenario in a game where you are just on the line of 60hz. Half the frames are rendering at 16ms and the other half are at 17ms. Now lets make it a worse case scenario and say that every other frame renders at 17ms.

Now consider the scenario where you are panning around at a constant rate. Like spinning in place. You will see 16ms of movement in games show up in 16ms, and then you will see 17ms of movement in game show up at 33ms. This is incredibly jarring to the senses because your brain expects that amount of movement in 17ms not 33ms. That is really bad stutter.

Now that even happens if you are not riding the line of 60fps. Lets say one frame takes 16ms and the other takes 14ms. Your brain still expects 16ms of movement but it gets a picture of 14ms.

Now consider G-Sync. Whenever the frame is finished rendering the screen is refreshed. Meaning 16ms of movement in game is shown at 16ms and 14ms is shown at 14 and 17 at 17 and so on and so forth. This is what your brain expects to see and this is what is considered smooth motion.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Don't even need firsthand experience with G-Sync to realize how much better it is.
> 
> Let think of a scenario in a game where you are just on the line of 60hz. Half the frames are rendering at 16ms and the other half are at 17ms. Now lets make it a worse case scenario and say that every other frame renders at 17ms.
> 
> Now consider the scenario where you are panning around at a constant rate. Like spinning in place. You will see 16ms of movement in games show up in 16ms, and then you will see 17ms of movement in game show up at 33ms. This is incredibly jarring to the senses because your brain expects that amount of movement in 17ms not 33ms. That is really bad stutter.
> 
> Now that even happens if you are not riding the line of 60fps. Lets say one frame takes 16ms and the other takes 14ms. Your brain still expects 16ms of movement but it gets a picture of 14ms.
> 
> Now consider G-Sync. Whenever the frame is finished rendering the screen is refreshed. Meaning 16ms of movement in game is shown at 16ms and 14ms is shown at 14 and 17 at 17 and so on and so forth. This is what your brain expects to see and this is what is considered smooth motion.


well, for $800 for the monitor alone? it would be nice to have a confirmation and someone did. thanks.


----------



## Mals

back on subject, ahem.

Do we have any arrival dates of any other G-Sync monitors? Maybe a nice lil 24" 1080p one that I can get for $400?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> back on subject, ahem.
> 
> Do we have any arrival dates of any other G-Sync monitors? Maybe a nice lil 24" 1080p one that I can get for $400?


Q2-ish for the one shown at CES.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> back on subject, ahem.
> 
> Do we have any arrival dates of any other G-Sync monitors? Maybe a nice lil 24" 1080p one that I can get for $400?


http://www.techpowerup.com/196646/benq-releases-g-sync-gaming-monitors.html

probably 400+ at launch


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/196646/benq-releases-g-sync-gaming-monitors.html
> 
> probably 400+ at launch


A 27" BenQ G-sync? yummy. It will doubtless be cheaper than the Asus ROG version. No mention in that article if it is 1440P though.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> A 27" BenQ G-sync? yummy. It will doubtless be cheaper than the Asus ROG version. No mention in that article if it is 1440P though.


I suspect it will just be a 1080p monitor, something like a XL2720Z with g-sync


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> A 27" BenQ G-sync? yummy. It will doubtless be cheaper than the Asus ROG version. No mention in that article if it is 1440P though.


I almost got excited but just like you, I did not see any mention of resolution in the article.

Regardless, competition is competition and it favors the consumer so I'm all for a BenQ GSYNC display.


----------



## Robilar

The thing is too, as nice as a BenQ 1440P 27" g-sync monitor would be, even a 1080P version would be great too. It would doubtless be much cheaper than a 1440P monitor (likely in $500 range) and would be a better fit for gamers on a budget.

Not to mention the horsepower needed to drive a 1440P monitor over a 1080P version (even with G-sync) again would come down to budget.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not to mention the horsepower needed to drive a 1440P monitor over a 1080P version (even with G-sync) again would come down to budget.


That is currently my issue as I am still rocking a 2GB 680 and a 2600k.. and I'm looking at what people are fairing with their 780-Ti's and it seems that one 780-Ti is a bare minimum to play new games like BF4 and Witcher in acceptable frames (@1440p).

Chances are, I'm going to be utilizing GSYNC rather than ULMB, as keeping those frames above 120 would be a challenge for someone with my rig.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> That is currently my issue as I am still rocking a 2GB 680 and a 2600k.. and I'm looking at what people are fairing with their 780-Ti's and it seems that one 780-Ti is a bare minimum to play new games like BF4 and Witcher in acceptable frames (@1440p).
> 
> Chances are, I'm going to be utilizing GSYNC rather than ULMB, as keeping those frames above 120 would be a challenge for someone with my rig.


Depends I guess, if you have a thing for crysis I'd agree but as graphics improve the 'rising tide lifts all boats' (or however the aphorism goes) and you wind up with games still looking quite good at 'medium' settings.

Not to mention you have some rather graphically efficient engines like the source engine, the minimum requirements for titanfall are basically an alarm clock. (whether or not you want to give any money to an EA published game is another argument)


----------



## rationalthinking

Any update on a launch date?

I'm ready... these 2yr CrossOvers are getting old.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/196646/benq-releases-g-sync-gaming-monitors.html
> 
> probably 400+ at launch


This will most likely be my next computer purchase, with the 880 Ti or whatever to go back to a single card solution being the next one. I sure hope they don't mess up Maxwell. I want it to be a real upgrade from my 670 SLi without being a silly power-saving gimmicky card.

If the BenQ Gsync monitor is under $500 I might just pull the trigger.


----------



## Karnoffel

Something's off. I thought that tearing decreases significantly as you get higher Hz anyways, so wouldn't G-Sync be better off on 60Hz panels since the sweet spot is at 40-60fps?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnoffel*
> 
> Something's off. I thought that tearing decreases significantly as you get higher Hz anyways, so wouldn't G-Sync be better off on 60Hz panels since the sweet spot is at 40-60fps?


it does. but most people arent running every game at 144fps. some games will run that, some wont. gsync works well up to the monitors refresh rate.

40-60fps is just where its the most beneficial and noticeable, but if you go over 60fps, its just as smooth as it is inbetween 40-60.

bf4 for me runs locked at 80fps, and it is silky buttery smooth.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnoffel*
> 
> Something's off. I thought that tearing decreases significantly as you get higher Hz anyways, so wouldn't G-Sync be better off on 60Hz panels since the sweet spot is at 40-60fps?


The tearing occurs when the rate at which your monitor is refreshing differs from the frames being sent from the GPU. So let's say your monitor is set to 120hz but your GPU is pumping out 67.. 82... 97... FPS.

That means your monitor is refreshing before the frames get to it and it causes tearing. G-sync makes the monitor's refresh rate dynamic in occurrence with frames from the GPU...thus.. no more weird half refreshes, tearing, stuttering, etc. It just syncs the two together, which is amazingly obvious of an idea but apparently hard to implement.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> That is currently my issue as I am still rocking a 2GB 680 and a 2600k.. and I'm looking at what people are fairing with their 780-Ti's and it seems that one 780-Ti is a bare minimum to play new games like BF4 and Witcher in acceptable frames (@1440p).
> 
> Chances are, I'm going to be utilizing GSYNC rather than ULMB, as keeping those frames above 120 would be a challenge for someone with my rig.


2 factory oced 780s are enough to drive a 120fps 1440p if you turn off AA, in most games even with AA. i know i played a lot of games at 50+fps @1440p and thats with my single gigabyte 780oc crippled by my only 3.4ghz q9550
yes in crysis 3 maybe just 80fps with min 60 fps but still, cryengine is like twice as hard on hw as most other games

i am running BF3 @1440p with 16 players mp map 95% of time over 60fps, with 64players at 45+fps. BF4 about the same, tough i for unknown reason like BF3 much more than BF4

best
revro


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> 2 factory oced 780s are enough to drive a 120fps 1440p if you turn off AA, in most games even with AA. i know i played a lot of games at 50+fps @1440p and thats with my single gigabyte 780oc crippled by my only 3.4ghz q9550


Wow, that's impressive for a Q9550 @ 3.5.. I'm sure the 780 SLI helps a lot in making that happen.

Thing about my case, is I would like to stay with a one-card solution. And to your point, one 780-Ti should be sufficient for my demand, as I most certainly do not play with MSAA on, just FXAA.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> That is currently my issue as I am still rocking a 2GB 680 and a 2600k.. and I'm looking at what people are fairing with their 780-Ti's and it seems that one 780-Ti is a bare minimum to play new games like BF4 and Witcher in acceptable frames (@1440p).
> 
> Chances are, I'm going to be utilizing GSYNC rather than ULMB, as keeping those frames above 120 would be a challenge for someone with my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 factory oced 780s are enough to drive a 120fps 1440p if you turn off AA, in most games even with AA. i know i played a lot of games at 50+fps @1440p and thats with my single gigabyte 780oc crippled by my only 3.4ghz q9550
> yes in crysis 3 maybe just 80fps with min 60 fps but still, cryengine is like twice as hard on hw as most other games
> 
> i am running BF3 @1440p with 16 players mp map 95% of time over 60fps, with 64players at 45+fps. BF4 about the same, tough i for unknown reason like BF3 much more than BF4
> 
> best
> revro
Click to expand...

Yep, my 2xTitans weren't enough to push my OC'd CrossOver @ 1440 and 2x780 TIs aren't enough. It wasn't until buying my third 780 Ti which I finally reached a steady 120/1440 in Triple AAA titles like Crysis, Metro and even Far Cry.

A lot of people don't realize how demanding 1440 really is compared to 1080. The 1440p panels present 30% more pixels to render over 1080p panels. Saying that, when ppl claim some rigs are over kill, well they really aren't; especially with 2160p on the horizon. Then again, we aren't ready for 2160p, I want to see cheap 1440/120/GSync monitors hit the consumer market and get 2160/120/GSync ready before releasing crappy 30 to 60hz panels.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My Titans will push Crysis 3 to nearly 60 FPS on my 1440p Shimian which is fine with me. Would definitely need a third one to get anywhere near 100 FPS, much less 120 FPS (of course I don't OC them when gaming)...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Yep, my 2xTitans weren't enough to push my OC'd CrossOver @ 1440 and 2x780 TIs aren't enough. It wasn't until buying my third 780 Ti which I finally reached a steady 120/1440 in Triple AAA titles like Crysis, Metro and even Far Cry.
> 
> A lot of people don't realize how demanding 1440 really is compared to 1080. The 1440p panels present 30% more pixels to render over 1080p panels. Saying that, when ppl claim some rigs are over kill, well they really aren't; especially with 2160p on the horizon. Then again, we aren't ready for 2160p, I want to see cheap 1440/120/GSync monitors hit the consumer market and get 2160/120/GSync ready before releasing crappy 30 to 60hz panels.


44%


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karnoffel*
> 
> Something's off. I thought that tearing decreases significantly as you get higher Hz anyways, so wouldn't G-Sync be better off on 60Hz panels since the sweet spot is at 40-60fps?


The sweet spot is only 40-60 FPS on a 60 Hz display. In reality, the sweet spot is "40 fps - anything less than your display's max refresh rate." Below 40 FPS the choppiness due to the low framerate alone is visible and noticeable (and nothing can ever fix that), but once you get it high enough to be smooth, that's where the awesomeness lies.

The other regime is if your framerate is faster than your display's refresh rate, and what G-Sync does for that is remove screen tearing as if you had vsync enabled, but _without_ the cost of input lag that vsync causes, especially triple-buffered. This isn't as dramatically noticeable as the complete removal of stutter and choppiness that G-Sync provides in the less-than-maximum framerate regime, but it's still important and worth getting. So basically, no, you can't overpower your GPU to the point where G-Sync doesn't help.

The only times G-Sync doesn't do anything are if you're below 30 FPS, at which point it just turns off completely, or if you're _exactly_ matched to your display's max refresh rate, all the time. But that's an impossible condition in any game, since what's happening on-screen will always cause your framerate to fluctuate either up or down.


----------



## HiTechPixel

All in all, you'll get more benefit from having a 120/144Hz panel than you would a 60Hz panel when using G-Sync due to the larger area of use: 30/40-120/144.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> A lot of people don't realize how demanding 1440 really is compared to 1080. The 1440p panels present 30% more pixels to render over 1080p panels.


Actually, it's 77% more pixels. You forgot to calculate the increase in pixels in horizontal length, too.

(2560x1440)/(1920x1080) = 1.7777

That's why 1440p is more demanding than most people realize.

Basically, if you're using a single GPU and you upgrade from 1080p to 1440p, you'll have to add in a second GPU in SLI/Xfire to maintain the same fps you currently have.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> All in all, you'll get more benefit from having a 120/144Hz panel than you would a 60Hz panel when using G-Sync due to the larger area of use: 30/40-120/144.


Monitor manufacturers should consider 85Hz or 100Hz IPS g-sync monitors if possible, they can't get them running on 120Hz without problems so why no solution in between


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

1440 IPS Gsync panel.......where pls.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> 1440 IPS Gsync panel.......where pls.


Quote from ASUS on the subject:

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2014/01/07/asus-pg278q-g-sync-pb287q-gaming-monitor/1
Quote:


> "Not all TN's are made the same: the premium panel used in the PG278Q is of very high quality. IPS panels (and their derivatives like PVA/MVA etc) are not suitable for a multitude of reasons: 1) the response rate is simply not fast enough to react to the active change in refresh rate and 2) They cannot reliably achieve >60Hz without significantly affecting the quality of the image. IGZO technology (and LTPS - low temperature polysilicon - likewise) - yields 100′s of times faster electron mobility versus standard amorphous silicon panels - and thus can provide a response rate comparable to TN (up to 60Hz currently), but, however desirable this technology is, it is still currently cost prohibitively for many PC gaming enthusiasts in 2014, which is why ROG has used a better priceerformance, high quality TN panel."


Now, this doesn't strictly preclude a 1440p *60Hz* IPS panel, as much of this is also aimed at getting 120/144 Hz for the "gaming" market that the ROG brand is targeting, but the point on 1) does explain a lot about why the G-Sync panels so far are TN. I do expect IPS G-Sync, but from this quote it seems like it's at the very least a technical challenge.

And it's not as if ASUS has never made an IPS display before, I'm inclined to believe their assessment of the pros and cons of each panel type.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Quote from ASUS on the subject:
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2014/01/07/asus-pg278q-g-sync-pb287q-gaming-monitor/1
> Now, this doesn't strictly preclude a 1440p *60Hz* IPS panel, as much of this is also aimed at getting 120/144 Hz for the "gaming" market that the ROG brand is targeting, but the point on 1) does explain a lot about why the G-Sync panels so far are TN. I do expect IPS G-Sync, but from this quote it seems like it's at the very least a technical challenge.


ive got nothing against TN panels, for what i do, gaming, they are perfect. but i want to see ips gsync panels just so gsync is seen by more people. i see a lot of people saying they wont get it cause IPS is better and TN is garbage, which is not really wrong, but i think a lot of people dont give TN panels enough credit. with color profiles they can be made to look great.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> ive got nothing against TN panels, for what i do, gaming, they are perfect. but i want to see ips gsync panels just so gsync is seen by more people. i see a lot of people saying they wont get it cause IPS is better and TN is garbage, which is not really wrong, but i think a lot of people dont give TN panels enough credit. with color profiles they can be made to look great.


I think the whole TN vs IPS concerns for some people is because up until now TN panels have only been up to 1080p.









This monitor will change that ideology, whether your running it with an Nvidia card using G-sync or even an AMD GPU just for the 1440p 120Hz refresh.









What interest me most, is even if you don't have enough GPU to push 100-120 FPS to avoid stutter, Nvidia owners can flip on G-sync. If your only pushing 80-90 FPS (as example) you won't have stutter with G-sync yet still better than your normal IPS 60 Hz refresh rate monitors at 1440p. So even though you can't witness it in full glory it's still giving you more performance. This changes the landscape as we know it for some.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I think the whole TN vs IPS concerns for some people is because up until now TN panels have only been up to 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This monitor will change that ideology, whether your running it with an Nvidia card using G-sync or even an AMD GPU just for the 1440p 120Hz refresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What interest me most, is even if you don't have enough GPU to push 100-120 FPS to avoid stutter, Nvidia owners can flip on G-sync. If your only pushing 80-90 FPS (as example) you won't have stutter with G-sync yet still better than your normal IPS 60 Hz refresh rate monitors at 1440p. So even though you can't witness it in full glory it's still giving you more performance. *This changes the landscape as we know it for some*.


which is why i got it as soon as i could. it really is something special, and any gamer that doesnt think they need it or thinks its a gimmick is going to be missing out a great deal.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Yep, my 2xTitans weren't enough to push my OC'd CrossOver @ 1440 and 2x780 TIs aren't enough. It wasn't until buying my third 780 Ti which I finally reached a steady 120/1440 in Triple AAA titles like Crysis, Metro and even Far Cry.
> 
> A lot of people don't realize how demanding 1440 really is compared to 1080. The 1440p panels present 30% more pixels to render over 1080p panels. Saying that, when ppl claim some rigs are over kill, well they really aren't; especially with 2160p on the horizon. Then again, we aren't ready for 2160p, I want to see cheap 1440/120/GSync monitors hit the consumer market and get 2160/120/GSync ready before releasing crappy 30 to 60hz panels.


This is only true if you max everything out. There is no unwritten rule that you have to max everything out. I ran 1600p on a single 780 for some time and I was able to make everything run past 60 fps with high quality settings, which were 1-2 notches below max and using FXAA. Keep in mind that every AAA title has some stupid setting somewhere that doesn't help image quality, but decreases framerate by something ridiculous. I remember in Metro 2033 that was ADOF which resulted in a literal HALVING of FPS. Crysis 3 is the same - you can gain 40 or more fps by going from very high to high, and the game looks EXACTLY the same. EXACTLY. You'd have to get a microscope to see a difference, quite literally, but the framerate difference is huge.

Granted, 120hz is a different story but the point remains. You can easily increase framerate by a ton by lowering that one ******ed setting in the game. For Metro 2033, it was DOF. Same principle applies to most every AAA game, there's one stupid setting somewhere that basically does near nothing but lowers framerate by crazy amounts.

I understand some people are OCD about maxing games out. But quite frankly, it isn't compulsory. You can easily make 1440 or 1600p doable even with a single card, if you don't go full ****** with image quality settings - you don't need 8X MSAA or ultra high quality - often times, lowering that setting by 1 notch will result in 30-40 more fps. It is easily manageable.

No offense or anything, just my opinion.


----------



## Hl86

How will nvidia cope with Sli pixil clock limit? That we other has to use a third part sli patcher to fix it.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> This is only true if you max everything out. There is no unwritten rule that you have to max everything out. I ran 1600p on a single 780 for some time and I was able to make everything run past 60 fps with high quality settings, which were 1-2 notches below max and using FXAA. Keep in mind that every AAA title has some stupid setting somewhere that doesn't help image quality, but decreases framerate by something ridiculous. I remember in Metro 2033 that was ADOF which resulted in a literal HALVING of FPS. Crysis 3 is the same - you can gain 40 or more fps by going from very high to high, and the game looks EXACTLY the same. EXACTLY. You'd have to get a microscope to see a difference, quite literally, but the framerate difference is huge.
> 
> Granted, 120hz is a different story but the point remains. You can easily increase framerate by a ton by lowering that one ******ed setting in the game. For Metro 2033, it was DOF. Same principle applies to most every AAA game, there's one stupid setting somewhere that basically does near nothing but lowers framerate by crazy amounts.
> 
> I understand some people are OCD about maxing games out. But quite frankly, it isn't compulsory. You can easily make 1440 or 1600p doable even with a single card, if you don't go full ****** with image quality settings - you don't need 8X MSAA or ultra high quality - often times, lowering that setting by 1 notch will result in 30-40 more fps. It is easily manageable.
> 
> No offense or anything, just my opinion.


As someone who enjoys downsampling and cranking up settings and configuration inis to the max, that is not true. There is a difference but it depends on the environment you're in and which setting it is.


----------



## Mand12

It's also worth pointing out that as pixel density increases, AA becomes less important.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It's also worth pointing out that as pixel density increases, AA becomes less important.


I am actually banking on that factor as MSAA will just put things into a halting crawl on one 780-ti.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It's also worth pointing out that as pixel density increases, AA becomes less important.


1440p at 27" isn't enough to completely negate the requirement for AA though. ****, even 3840x2160 isn't enough (though at that point one may consider using FXAA or SMAA).


----------



## Mand12

Negate? Nah. Mitigate? Surely. So instead of something nuts like 8xMSAA, you might be able to get by with less.

Just because an AA option exists does not mean it improves image quality. They could develop 1024xMSAA, and eventually it would stop actually helping.


----------



## seward

Ok, just saw updated specs. 120hz. One question: will 2 780 Ti's SLI'd give me 120 fps on this @ 2560 × 1440? With 2x or 4x MSAA? Thoughts?


----------



## Mand12

Based on http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1073 it seems to range from "yes" to "almost."


----------



## seross69

Just release it already!!!!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Ok, just saw updated specs. 120hz. One question: will 2 780 Ti's SLI'd give me 120 fps on this @ 2560 × 1440? With 2x or 4x MSAA? Thoughts?


You know, I hate these posts where people ask if they can get X fps on X configuration. Nobody knows for sure because it depends on your configuration, the game engine and the game in question. Not all UE3 games are the same, y'know?


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Based on http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1073 it seems to range from "yes" to "almost."


Thanks for that! Very helpful with my question, and also my other dilemma: SLI'd GTX 780, or SLI'd 780 Ti?


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Thanks for that! Very helpful with my question, and also my other dilemma: SLI'd GTX 780, or SLI'd 780 Ti?


I feel like when you're choosing between those two you just get Ti's right?


----------



## Shogon

Get 2 780 Classifieds and waterblocks over 780ti's. That's my bit on it. Also with GSYNC you may, or may not even need SLI. Ultra Low Motion Blur, on the other hand, probably will in order to keep 85, 100, 120 frames constant.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Just release it already!!!!


dis pls


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Thanks for that! Very helpful with my question, and also my other dilemma: SLI'd GTX 780, or SLI'd 780 Ti?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like when you're choosing between those two you just get Ti's right?
Click to expand...

Not nece$$arily.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Negate? Nah. Mitigate? Surely. So instead of something nuts like 8xMSAA, you might be able to get by with less.
> 
> Just because an AA option exists does not mean it improves image quality. They could develop 1024xMSAA, and eventually it would stop actually helping.


You can happily get by with less, but even in my experience with 4k, AA does in fact improve image quality.


----------



## HYPERDRIVE

I think this might be the monitor that finnaly replaces my Sony FW900, damn how long did it take them 10-13 years to come out with something to at least rival the ancient CRT, can you imagine this bad boy did 1440 in 1999-2002 !


----------



## CallsignVega

Too be realistic the fw900 really didn't "do" resolutions above 1920x1200 all that well. It had a 1920x1200 shadow mask, which means higher resolutions weren't really clearer like they are on LCD's, hence why most didn't run higher.


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> dis pls


please ^


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Aaahhhh! This cannot drop soon enough!


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> Aaahhhh! This cannot drop soon enough!


Q2 !!!


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Q2 !!!


I check this thread every now and then hoping time has gone by fast enough for this to be available in the UK









Can't wait for my 7970 to struggle!


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Q2 !!!


I'm saving my money now!

Question: If I want to plug something in to the monitor that only has HDMI, an HDMI to DisplayPort adapter will allow it to work, correct?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> I check this thread every now and then hoping time has gone by fast enough for this to be available in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for my 7970 to struggle!


Well the whole purpose of this monitor, GSYNC, only works with NVIDIA cards. Other than that, I guess you could enjoy the 120Hz.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Well the whole purpose of this monitor, GSYNC, only works with NVIDIA cards. Other than that, I guess you could enjoy the 120Hz.


1440p and 120Hz is enough for me too, but Gsync just makes it an insta-buy.


----------



## cdoublejj

will there be a 22" or 21" version? i'd think 27" would be notably bigger than my 21" 1680x1050 monitor. i think my monitor is plenty big enough and don't want any thing bigger atm.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> will there be a 22" or 21" version? i'd think 27" would be notably bigger than my 21" 1680x1050 monitor. i think my monitor is plenty big enough and don't want any thing bigger atm.


Given that what seems like a wide variety of people have been wishing for a 24" 1440p display for some time, I doubt we would see a 21-22" display at 1440p, especially with 4k coming up on the horizon. It would be nice to have those kinds of options though!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> You can happily get by with less, but even in my experience with 4k, AA does in fact improve image quality.


I think something like a low amount of SGSSAA is the sweet spot.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Well the whole purpose of this monitor, GSYNC, only works with NVIDIA cards. Other than that, I guess you could enjoy the 120Hz.


the whole point of this monitor is 120hz at 1440 witch is a world first and gsync. I think its fantastic that you get to chose from low persistance lightboost for less demanding games and gsync for for demanding ones. Best of both world and smooth as butter no matter what experience you want to have.


----------



## hatlesschimp

My Dell 3214Q 4k monitor arrives tomorrow and that will be for certain games and Ill get the ROG 1440p Asus for the FPS. Any news on when it will arrive?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My Dell 3214Q 4k monitor arrives tomorrow and that will be for certain games and Ill get the ROG 1440p Asus for the FPS. Any news on when it will arrive?


Q2 is all anybody knows right now.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

All these worried people wondering if there cards could get 120Hz. I solve it for you







, no no and no. Unless your game is of basic graphic design, you will need more than 1 card or most likely have to wait for the next generation cards to come out, and its only going to get worse when the next lot of games will come out will be even more graphic intensive.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> All these worried people wondering if there cards could get 120Hz. I solve it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no no and no. Unless your game is of basic graphic design, you will need more than 1 card or most likely have to wait for the next generation cards to come out, and its only going to get worse when the next lot of games will come out will be even more graphic intensive.


This will be very true to maintain 100+ FPS @ 1440 for demanding games.

Only saving grace should be G-sync for Nvidia card owners. Turning on G-sync will remove any stutter at lower FPS. So if your only pushing 70-80 FPS (as example) you'll still have better performance than a 1440p @ 60 Hz refresh rate. You just won't experience this monitor in it's full glory.

I'm weighing buying this monitor with my single 780TI and then either save for another to SLI down the road or if it's release see what the GTX 790 has to offer. Hardest part is it's getting to be over my budget.

If your an AMD owner, I'd agree that your going to need a good crossfire setup to run this with tweaked game settings that will provide at least 100 FPS - 120 FPS or your going to see stutter.

_On a side note: I really hope it will be possible to play 3D Vision Blu-ray movies on this baby_.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> All these worried people wondering if there cards could get 120Hz. I solve it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no no and no. Unless your game is of basic graphic design, you will need more than 1 card or most likely have to wait for the next generation cards to come out, and its only going to get worse when the next lot of games will come out will be even more graphic intensive.


Almost every recent card is able to get 120Hz, just change the settings and you have 120Hz, getting 120fps is another thing...









But g-sync will provide people with smooth gameplay when between 30-120fps, but it's probably better to stay above 60fps


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Seeing this thread constantly on the news feed is great but also very sad because it keeps reminding me of the monitor... I want it noooow








stop making me wait asus.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Seeing this thread constantly on the news feed is great but also very sad because it keeps reminding me of the monitor... I want it noooow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop making me wait asus.


Yes, please ASUS!


----------



## jdstock76

All BS aside .... WHY ARE THESE SO EXPENSIVE???!!! I want on so bad.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I will be picking up one day one. I think the price is fine for the specs. First true 120hz 1440P 27" monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G- Sync is icing on the cake.


These are my sentiments exactly.

This will also be a day 1 purchase for me.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> All BS aside .... WHY ARE THESE SO EXPENSIVE???!!! I want on so bad.


Are you kidding me or are you simply ignorant? It's a worlds first monitor with 1440p native 120Hz including G-Sync. You bet your balls it'll be expensive.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> All BS aside .... WHY ARE THESE SO EXPENSIVE???!!! I want on so bad.


A few reasons.

One, is that nobody has made a 'true' 120 Hz 1440 display yet to my knowledge. So that part is expensive.

Two, the G-Sync module has to be designed by hand by Nvidia engineers for each panel OEMs want to include it in (source and source). So that's expensive too.

Three, they're trying to do this with a TN panel that has better color performance than what TN has typically done in the past. That's probably expensive also.

Put them all together, and yeah.


----------



## Kronvict

There needs to be a pre-order soon >.< I have the cash right now burning a hole in my pocket waiting for this and dual high end Maxwell cards whenever that may be.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> All these worried people wondering if there cards could get 120Hz. I solve it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no no and no. Unless your game is of basic graphic design, you will need more than 1 card or most likely have to wait for the next generation cards to come out, and its only going to get worse when the next lot of games will come out will be even more graphic intensive.


Or if you just don't have the room for two cards in a sff build, the 790 would be a great option (If it does get released). I will definitely get a 790 is it does have 5gb vram/gpu.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> All BS aside .... WHY ARE THESE SO EXPENSIVE???!!! I want on so bad.


Because it has a badge that says "Republic of Gamers".


----------



## seward

My only concern is image quality. I really want 1440p, but I love my Samsung's colors...ASUS seems to have been willing to sacrifice image quality for responsiveness on prior 120hz monitors (which makes sense..it's not the Republic of Pretty Pictures).

Still gonna get a couple of 780 Ti's so my body is ready...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> My only concern is image quality. I really want 1440p, but I love my Samsung's colors...ASUS seems to have been willing to sacrifice image quality for responsiveness on prior 120hz monitors (which makes sense..it's not the Republic of Pretty Pictures).
> 
> Still gonna get a couple of 780 Ti's so my body is ready...


I love the Sammy SA950D. Picture quality and responsiveness is so nice. I will have a hard time letting it go even though it is 1080p.

It will be hard to pass up 120hz 1440p gsync. Hmmm


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> All BS aside .... WHY ARE THESE SO EXPENSIVE???!!! I want on so bad.


Because of these 2 comments:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Are you kidding me or are you simply ignorant? It's a worlds first monitor with 1440p native 120Hz including G-Sync. You bet your balls it'll be expensive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Because it has a badge that says "Republic of Gamers".


Stupid ROG badge









It would get really interesting if Benq launched something with similar spec


----------



## Mals

So.. on the note of this monitor and powering it, when do we actually have some news about Maxwell's being released (880s)?

My 670 SLI setup is going to have to be given up for a single card at some point. I just want to get over the headache (although it is a minor headache these days) of SLI.

A 780 Ti isn't quite enough for me to give up the 670's, and it's a bit too expensive. I am assuming an 880 is going to be more like $500-$600 (haha good luck with the 50% inflation of high end GPU's these days).. and I am probably wanting to get a BenQ or Asus 24" 1080p Gsync monitor.

So.. when do we think the 1080p Gsyncs and 880 will be out? That will be my next "major" upgrade to PC.. will run me at least $1k probably


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> So.. on the note of this monitor and powering it, when do we actually have some news about Maxwell's being released (880s)?
> 
> My 670 SLI setup is going to have to be given up for a single card at some point. I just want to get over the headache (although it is a minor headache these days) of SLI.
> 
> A 780 Ti isn't quite enough for me to give up the 670's, and it's a bit too expensive. I am assuming an 880 is going to be more like $500-$600 (haha good luck with the 50% inflation of high end GPU's these days).. and I am probably wanting to get a BenQ or Asus 24" 1080p Gsync monitor.
> 
> So.. when do we think the 1080p Gsyncs and 880 will be out? That will be my next "major" upgrade to PC.. will run me at least $1k probably


BenQ has already announced 1080P G-sync monitors.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> My only concern is image quality. I really want 1440p, but I love my Samsung's colors...ASUS seems to have been willing to sacrifice image quality for responsiveness on prior 120hz monitors (which makes sense..it's not the Republic of Pretty Pictures).
> 
> Still gonna get a couple of 780 Ti's so my body is ready...


http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2014/01/07/asus-pg278q-g-sync-pb287q-gaming-monitor/1
Quote:


> Asus says of the decision to use a TN panel, "Not all TN's are made the same: the premium panel used in the PG278Q is of very high quality. IPS panels (and their derivatives like PVA/MVA etc) are not suitable for a multitude of reasons: 1) the response rate is simply not fast enough to react to the active change in refresh rate and 2) They cannot reliably achieve >60Hz without significantly affecting the quality of the image. IGZO technology (and LTPS - low temperature polysilicon - likewise) - yields 100′s of times faster electron mobility versus standard amorphous silicon panels - and thus can provide a response rate comparable to TN (up to 60Hz currently), but, however desirable this technology is, it is still currently cost prohibitively for many PC gaming enthusiasts in 2014, which is why ROG has used a better priceerformance, high quality TN panel."


So, there's a chance this could be better image quality than what we typically get from TN.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> BenQ has already announced 1080P G-sync monitors.


I know









http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-update-27-1440p-gsync-120hz-rog-monitor-at-ces/1340#post_21725919

But it would be great to see Benq compete with asus in the 1440p 120hz segment. The sooner the prices of 1440p drop, the better for me


----------



## Robilar

I actually think 1080P G-Sync monitors are going to sell a lot more volume than the 1440P. Price will be a big factor. $800 for a monitor is pretty hefty. For hardcore enthusiasts (like the members of this site), it will be a must have but for the rest of the world, the casual gamers, a 24" 1080P G-Sync monitor is going to be a much more likely purchase.

If they were not releasing a 1440P version, I would be buying a 1080P G-Sync monitor.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> According to PCM2 it's not your ordinary TN panel.
> 
> "- Premium TN panel is 8-bit without dithering, unusual for a TN panel as they're usually 6-bit+ FRC. And unlike IPS panels the dithering isn't always handled all that well.
> 
> - PWM-free (flicker free) backlight. Also a 'ULMB' strobe backlight mode which is part of the official Nvidia G-SYNC implementation. This does flicker by its very nature but it isn't the same as PWM flickering."


I'm really happy to see PWM-free backlight. I have to be very picky with monitors because I am sensitive to the flickering of most monitors. This really is shaping up to be a great monitor.

Seeing as how so many companies may be jumping on G-Sync, I wonder if there is any possibility of AMD licensing the technology from Nvidia? There may be room for two standards, but it would be nice to see Gsync become a standard protocol.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Are you kidding me or are you simply ignorant? It's a worlds first monitor with 1440p native 120Hz including G-Sync. You bet your balls it'll be expensive.


Not ignorant but thanks for your completely useless and immature comment. Glad to see the trolls out and about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> A few reasons.
> 
> One, is that nobody has made a 'true' 120 Hz 1440 display yet to my knowledge. So that part is expensive.
> 
> Two, the G-Sync module has to be designed by hand by Nvidia engineers for each panel OEMs want to include it in (source and source). So that's expensive too.
> 
> Three, they're trying to do this with a TN panel that has better color performance than what TN has typically done in the past. That's probably expensive also.
> 
> Put them all together, and yeah.


Yes I am well aware. I was mostly saying that in jest. I will probably upgrade GPU's when the 8xx's come out then indulge in one of these. Can't wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Because it has a badge that says "Republic of Gamers".


^ this hahahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Because of these 2 comments:
> 
> Stupid ROG badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would get really interesting if Benq launched something with similar spec


LoL @ ROG. True thou.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> My only concern is image quality. I really want 1440p, but I love my Samsung's colors...ASUS seems to have been willing to sacrifice image quality for responsiveness on prior 120hz monitors (which makes sense..it's not the Republic of Pretty Pictures).
> 
> Still gonna get a couple of 780 Ti's so my body is ready...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2014/01/07/asus-pg278q-g-sync-pb287q-gaming-monitor/1
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Asus says of the decision to use a TN panel, "Not all TN's are made the same: the premium panel used in the PG278Q is of very high quality. IPS panels (and their derivatives like PVA/MVA etc) are not suitable for a multitude of reasons: 1) the response rate is simply not fast enough to react to the active change in refresh rate and 2) They cannot reliably achieve >60Hz without significantly affecting the quality of the image. IGZO technology (and LTPS - low temperature polysilicon - likewise) - yields 100′s of times faster electron mobility versus standard amorphous silicon panels - and thus can provide a response rate comparable to TN (up to 60Hz currently), but, however desirable this technology is, it is still currently cost prohibitively for many PC gaming enthusiasts in 2014, which is why ROG has used a better priceerformance, high quality TN panel."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, there's a chance this could be better image quality than what we typically get from TN.
Click to expand...

Saw that. Gives me hope.

I really wanna go 1440p @ 27"/120hz.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> BenQ has already announced 1080P G-sync monitors.


Yeah.. when tho?







I know they will be making one, I wanna know when and at what crazy price.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> All BS aside .... WHY ARE THESE SO EXPENSIVE???!!! I want on so bad.


Try living in Canada, where most of the popular (and flicker free) 1440p monitors that come WITHOUT the added benefits of G-Sync or 120Hz refresh rates cost around $800 per monitor. $800 USD MSRP with g-sync, flicker free backlighting (in non-ULMB modes) and 120Hz will be a godsend for those of us who like the added resolution. Here's hoping us Canadians don't wind up paying an extra $100 CAD on top of the US MSRP.


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> So.. on the note of this monitor and powering it, when do we actually have some news about Maxwell's being released (880s)?
> 
> My 670 SLI setup is going to have to be given up for a single card at some point. I just want to get over the headache (although it is a minor headache these days) of SLI.
> 
> A 780 Ti isn't quite enough for me to give up the 670's, and it's a bit too expensive. I am assuming an 880 is going to be more like $500-$600 (haha good luck with the 50% inflation of high end GPU's these days).. and I am probably wanting to get a BenQ or Asus 24" 1080p Gsync monitor.
> 
> So.. when do we think the 1080p Gsyncs and 880 will be out? That will be my next "major" upgrade to PC.. will run me at least $1k probably


Yeah I'm in the exact same situation here and I have a really good idea of what I'm dealing with in terms of performance. Already have a 2B (overclockable) Catleap 1440p 120hz IPS but I miss CRTs and want that zero motion blur, hence a glossy modded Swift is calling to me, if only as a second toy for my desk. Found about the closest comparison I could, 780ti doesn't really give me the switch itch - http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1367871/fs/1306445

Right now my OC'd 670s are almost exactly at the performance level of a pair of 680/770s so here's some relevant benchmarks - http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/766 http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1064 http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1064?vs=1072

To frame it a bit better, I actually don't have a problem getting a consistent 90 FPS in Crysis 3 (high, FXAA) Bioshock Infinite (ultra, FXAA, DDOF) 95 in Tomb Raider (ultra, FXAA, everything but TressFX) and 100FPS in Sleeping Dogs (Ultra, High AA)

BF4 SP on Ultra is the only thing that makes me chug a little and even that is 75FPS. Multiplayer I frequently break 100FPS. Easy enough to drop settings to high like Crysis 3 and hum along nicely.

Less demanding games like Borderlands 2, Deus Ex, Skyrim (moderately modded) and Splinter Cell I very very rarely see drop below 100. My real problem is games like Mechwarrior Online and Rome 2 whose devs can't be bothered to add SLI support. That ALMOST makes a 780ti worth it if I can get a monster OC on one to stay at roughly the same level of performance.

Other than those few games, 780ti would be a step back for me at this point, for sure.

I think the next gen flagship will be able to comfortably hit a consistent 1440p 100FPS in anything out today with medium AA. That's when I'll jump back to a single card, and that's when I think these monitors will really find their niche with a lot more users.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Ohh hai, I've been waiting for you! I must have.


----------



## Threx

Don't forget that this has been confirmed a 144Hz monitor, not just 120Hz.








Quote:


> The company has also confirmed that the backlight is flicker-free (does not use PWM) during normal operation and that as a G-SYNC monitor there is an ULMB (Ultra Low Motion Blur) strobe mode which by its very nature does 'flicker'. And the '120+' refresh rate was due to the fact it wasn't finalised at the time the initial press information was provided. It has now been confirmed that the monitor will natively support 60Hz, 120Hz and 144Hz operation at the full resolution.


Quote:


> Nvidia 3D Vision support has also been confirmed for this monitor, but this may well be as a separate mode which can not be activated at the same time as G-SYNC


Source


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Don't forget that this has been confirmed a 144Hz monitor, not just 120Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Even better... My pair of 780Ti's await you...


----------



## Tisca

So how much more eye-pleasure does 1440p give over 1080? Is the difference enough to appreciate? When I play FPS games and have to scale down from native res I barely notice. The games are so fast paced. Now that I bought GPU power for crytpomining I might as well upgrade from 60Hz as well. I dunno if I should go with this one or a 1080p.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> So how much more eye-pleasure does 1440p give over 1080? Is the difference enough to appreciate? When I play FPS games and have to scale down from native res I barely notice. The games are so fast paced. Now that I bought GPU power for crytpomining I might as well upgrade from 60Hz as well. I dunno if I should go with this one or a 1080p.


I'm guessing that it depends on the person. I waited for years to make the upgrade because it didn't sound significant to me, but now that I made the jump, I could never go back to 1080p. For me, it's a night and day difference.


----------



## VSG

Ya, I have to agree. I love my 27" 1440p monitor and I will only go to a larger screen 4k monitor if I have to do a resolution change.


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I'm guessing that it depends on the person. I waited for years to make the upgrade because it didn't sound significant to me, but now that I made the jump, I could never go back to 1080p. For me, it's a night and day difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya, I have to agree. I love my 27" 1440p monitor and I will only go to a larger screen 4k monitor if I have to do a resolution change.


Do you guys game only on your 1440p or use it for everything? What games do you play?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Do you guys game only on your 1440p or use it for everything? What games do you play?


I use 1440p for everything on my computer. I play tons of stuff, from graphically demanding FPS games like Crysis 3/BF4 to RTS like Starcraft 2 to Path of Exile to The Witcher 2 etc...


----------



## VSG

It is my primary monitor and so I use it for everything as well- gaming, office applications, photo editing, web browsing and so forth. The extra screen real estate is amazing. It is fun benching something like Valley in 1080p windowed mode and be able to monitor real time clocks and temps without a problem


----------



## Oneminde

If anyone missed it.

Release; March - just a few weeks left
Price tag: $799,-

And I am getting one, it will perform well with my Palit GTX 780 Super Jetstream in SLI


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> If anyone missed it.
> 
> Release; March - just a few weeks left
> 
> Price tag: $799,-
> 
> And I am getting one, it will perform well with my Palit GTX 780 Super Jetstream in SLI


March? I could've sworn it was April?


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> March? I could've sworn it was April?


Its the first product they talk about in this vid.


----------



## xentrox

OMG, he said March...


----------



## Shogon

March!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I have to sell my 4930K ASAP. March 1st is around the corner. Unless Asus makes it March 31st. Then I would have a few paychecks to pull money from.


----------



## vlps5122

Buying this baby day 1. next big purchase will be 5930k/new motherboard/dr4 in fall.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Buying this baby day 1. next big purchase will be 5930k/new motherboard/dr4 in fall.


I'm planning on a Haswell E mATX rig. I'm done with this 80LBS monster with no handles. lol

A Rampage 5 Gene, 5930K, with some pretty Corsair Dominator PLatinums. I'm thinking Dual Titans will still be enough HP to push my games with this Monitor. I need a new hobby.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm planning on a Haswell E mATX rig. I'm done with this 80LBS monster with no handles. lol
> 
> A Rampage 5 Gene, 5930K, with some pretty Corsair Dominator PLatinums. I'm thinking Dual Titans will still be enough HP to push my games with this Monitor. I need a new hobby.


OBS: The Palit GTX 780 Super Jetstream outperforms TITAN, and run cooler and quieter and use less watt AND cost less. You will get 2x 780 cards for the price of one TITAN









Read these two reviews

http://www.techspot.com/review/693-palit-gtx-780-super-jetstream/page7.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_780_super_jetstream_review.html

And don't forget Nvidia 334.67 driver, it improves the fps by 10-15 %


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> OBS: The Palit GTX 780 Super Jetstream outperforms TITAN, and run cooler and quieter and use less watt AND cost less. You will get 2x 780 cards for the price of one TITAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read these two reviews
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/693-palit-gtx-780-super-jetstream/page7.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_780_super_jetstream_review.html
> 
> And don't forget Nvidia 334.67 driver, it improves the fps by 10-15 %


I already own 2 Titans 

I'm pretty sure my OC cards beat the Super Jetstreams. Thanks to Team Skyn3t's bios and voltage mods :thumbs:

Another thing I really like about the Titans is the 6gb VRAM.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> OBS: The Palit GTX 780 Super Jetstream outperforms TITAN, and run cooler and quieter and use less watt AND cost less. You will get 2x 780 cards for the price of one TITAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read these two reviews
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/693-palit-gtx-780-super-jetstream/page7.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_780_super_jetstream_review.html
> 
> And don't forget Nvidia 334.67 driver, it improves the fps by 10-15 %


How does a 780 outperform a Titan? Some of those benches that are in the guru3d article show Titan and that Palit card neck and neck, or the palit winning by 1 frame







. So why waste money buying 2 lower cards, instead of the 1 Titan to just SLI, for cheaper? Pretty sure Bestia watercools as well, so a Titan with a block will be so much quieter and cooler then that massive heat dump on the Palit.

People still run the sock bios on Titan's, and don't overclock? Titan's don't sell for retail anymore, try $750 or less depending on condition. With GSYNC you won't even need SLI either so 1 card should be plenty to push 30 frames or more. All you need to get the benefits of GSYNC.

Also, if the new drivers improve performance on 780s...pretty sure the same happens to the Titan.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> How does a 780 outperform a Titan? Some of those benches that are in the guru3d article show Titan and that Palit card neck and neck, or the palit winning by 1 frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So why waste money buying 2 lower cards, instead of the 1 Titan to just SLI, for cheaper? Pretty sure Bestia watercools as well, so a Titan with a block will be so much quieter and cooler then that massive heat dump on the Palit.
> 
> People still run the sock bios on Titan's, and don't overclock? Titan's don't sell for retail anymore, try $750 or less depending on condition. With GSYNC you won't even need SLI either so 1 card should be plenty to push 30 frames or more. All you need to get the benefits of GSYNC.
> 
> Also, if the new drivers improve performance on 780s...pretty sure the same happens to the Titan.


Yeah, reviewers compared non reference 780s to stock titans with stock bios. Which is fair, but they should also acknowledge that the stock Titan Bios is dog poo.

Yeah, I have a custom water loop, and my firestrike bench scores seem to keep up with 780ti.

For this New swift monitor, I might not need to upgrade to Maxwell if GSync works.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> How does a 780 outperform a Titan? Some of those benches that are in the guru3d article show Titan and that Palit card neck and neck, or the palit winning by 1 frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So why waste money buying 2 lower cards, instead of the 1 Titan to just SLI, for cheaper? Pretty sure Bestia watercools as well, so a Titan with a block will be so much quieter and cooler then that massive heat dump on the Palit.
> 
> People still run the sock bios on Titan's, and don't overclock? Titan's don't sell for retail anymore, try $750 or less depending on condition. With GSYNC you won't even need SLI either so 1 card should be plenty to push 30 frames or more. All you need to get the benefits of GSYNC.
> 
> Also, if the new drivers improve performance on 780s...pretty sure the same happens to the Titan.


Looking at the price of one super jetstream compared to a titan and with the super jetstream neck in neck and yes, 1 FPS better from time to time, then I will say you get more performance with every spent cent on the super jetstream. If I had a ton of money, then titan in sli would be an awesome choice, but I don't have a ton of money. And the 790 is being released soon anyway. And there will be a custom loop on them


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Looking at the price of one super jetstream compared to a titan and with the super jetstream neck in neck and yes, 1 FPS better from time to time, then I will say you get more performance with every spent cent on the super jetstream. If I had a ton of money, then titan in sli would be an awesome choice, but I don't have a ton of money. And the 790 is being released soon anyway. And there will be a custom loop on them


palit jetstream is bad compared to a voltage unlocked/strong pcb card like 780 lightning or 780 classified. also titan overclocked > palit jetstream overclocked


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> palit jetstream is bad compared to a voltage unlocked/strong pcb card like 780 lightning or 780 classified. also titan overclocked > palit jetstream overclocked


*Top Seven Reasons for the Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super JetStream Compared to MSI GeForce GTX 780 Lightning*










*Higher effective memory clock speed*
6208 MHz
vs
6008 MHz
200 MHz higher effective memory clock speed. The effective memory clock speed is calculated from the size and data rate of the memory. Higher clock speeds can give increased performance in games and other applications.










*Faster memory clock speed*
1552 MHz
vs
1502 MHz
50 MHz faster memory clock speed. The memory clock speed is one aspect that determines the memory bandwidth.










*Distinctly higher floating-point performance*
4.516 TFLOPS
vs
3.977 TFLOPS
0.54 TFLOPS higher floating-point performance. Floating-point performance is a measurement of the raw processing power of the GPU.










*More memory bandwidth*
298 GB/s
vs
288 GB/s
10 GB/s more memory bandwidth. This is the maximum rate that data can be read from or stored into memory.










*Clearly higher pixel rate*
47 GPixel/s
vs
41.4 GPixel/s
5.60 GPixel/s higher pixel rate. The number of pixels that can be rendered to the screen every second.










*Explicitly higher texture rate*
188 GTexels/s
vs
166 GTexels/s
22 GTexels/s higher texture rate. The number of textured pixels that can be rendered to the screen every second.










*Sizably faster GPU turbo speed*
1032 MHz
vs
902 MHz
130 MHz faster GPU turbo speed. When the GPU is running below its limitations, it can boost to a higher clock speed in order to give increased performance.

When it comes to the Palit performance, this is a tad impressive.


 *Geforce GTX TITAN**Palit GTX 780 SJ*Temperature @ idle33 C29 CTemperature @ load80 C65 CNoise in dB @ idle38 dB36 dBNoise in dB @ load40 dB38 dB2460x1440 - Metro Last Light HQ - fps4849


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *Top Seven Reasons for the Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super JetStream Compared to MSI GeForce GTX 780 Lightning*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Higher effective memory clock speed*
> 
> 6208 MHz
> 
> vs
> 
> 6008 MHz
> 
> 200 MHz higher effective memory clock speed. The effective memory clock speed is calculated from the size and data rate of the memory. Higher clock speeds can give increased performance in games and other applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Faster memory clock speed*
> 
> 1552 MHz
> 
> vs
> 
> 1502 MHz
> 
> 50 MHz faster memory clock speed. The memory clock speed is one aspect that determines the memory bandwidth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Distinctly higher floating-point performance*
> 
> 4.516 TFLOPS
> 
> vs
> 
> 3.977 TFLOPS
> 
> 0.54 TFLOPS higher floating-point performance. Floating-point performance is a measurement of the raw processing power of the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More memory bandwidth*
> 
> 298 GB/s
> 
> vs
> 
> 288 GB/s
> 
> 10 GB/s more memory bandwidth. This is the maximum rate that data can be read from or stored into memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clearly higher pixel rate*
> 
> 47 GPixel/s
> 
> vs
> 
> 41.4 GPixel/s
> 
> 5.60 GPixel/s higher pixel rate. The number of pixels that can be rendered to the screen every second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Explicitly higher texture rate*
> 
> 188 GTexels/s
> 
> vs
> 
> 166 GTexels/s
> 
> 22 GTexels/s higher texture rate. The number of textured pixels that can be rendered to the screen every second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sizably faster GPU turbo speed*
> 
> 1032 MHz
> 
> vs
> 
> 902 MHz
> 
> 130 MHz faster GPU turbo speed. When the GPU is running below its limitations, it can boost to a higher clock speed in order to give increased performance.
> 
> When it comes to the Palit performance, this is a tad impressive.
> 
> 
> *Geforce GTX TITAN**Palit GTX 780 SJ*Temperature @ idle33 C29 CTemperature @ load80 C65 CNoise in dB @ idle38 dB36 dBNoise in dB @ load40 dB38 dB2460x1440 - Metro Last Light HQ - fps4849


I see what you're saying about the 780 costing less for similar performance. Keep in mind Titans were released before 780 was even announced. What I find impressive is that a reference cooler is holds up well against non reference models. In 3 or 4 way SLI the reference cooler is actually better than non reference.

Like I said before, I already own a pair of Titans, swapping for 780s or 780ti would be a waste of my time, since my games run perfectly fine at stock speeds. I rarely fun on OC profile for a game. All the demanding titles are only good for one play through maybe two. All the addictive games can easily I can easily run with a single card. In terms of benchmarking Heavily OC Titans are still tearing it up, and so are reference 780s. Slap a water block on a 780 and it could even beat the non reference models due to locks and limitations that can't be bypassed like the reference models.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:
Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana* 


> I see what you're saying about the 780 costing less for similar performance. Keep in mind Titans were released before 780 was even announced. What I find impressive is that a reference cooler is holds up well against non reference models. In 3 or 4 way SLI the reference cooler is actually better than non reference.
> 
> Like I said before, I already own a pair of Titans, swapping for 780s or 780ti would be a waste of my time, since my games run perfectly fine at stock speeds. I rarely fun on OC profile for a game. All the demanding titles are only good for one play through maybe two. All the addictive games can easily I can easily run with a single card. In terms of benchmarking Heavily OC Titans are still tearing it up, and so are reference 780s. Slap a water block on a 780 and it could even beat the non reference models due to locks and limitations that can't be bypassed like the reference models.


Yes, but for you already having two titans, as you say, makes no sense swapping for 780 SJ. But I have no cards and so is free to chose in that sense. But The 780 SJ is as far as I know the best. There is ofc the forthcoming 790 which is 780 SLI and with 5 GB memory. the 780 Ti 6GB version aka TITAN Black Edition is very interesting, but Nvidia announced that the Black Edition is not for the normal consumer and will target other parts of the market. But I like the idea of two such cards and will be somewhat future proof for a few years.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> ...


that is stock speeds. a palit at 1100/1500 will be destroyed by a 780 classy or lightning at 1400/1750


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm planning on a Haswell E mATX rig. I'm done with this 80LBS monster with no handles. lol
> 
> A Rampage 5 Gene, 5930K, with some pretty Corsair Dominator PLatinums. I'm thinking Dual Titans will still be enough HP to push my games with this Monitor. I need a new hobby.


I am with you, the wife has been trying to get me to get rid of my huge case for awhile now. Have you decided on a mATX case yet? Something small but still big enough to watercool haswell-e/2 titans.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Yeah, so the Classifieds were proven to be the best. Lightnings are 30 dollars more than reference 780s.

Keep in mind EVGA warranty is the best. If you ever plan on water cooling make sure somebody makes blocks for whatever model card you choose.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> that is stock speeds. a palit at 1100/1500 will be destroyed by a 780 classy or lightning at 1400/1750


The Lightning was of interest before I read about the SJ, but I am open to read other reviews or see proof of what you claim. 3 places state that SJ is better than Lightning, so go for it, dazzle me ... lol

Also, OC is as we know a lottery. So while one card might OC rather well, another will not.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> that is stock speeds. a palit at 1100/1500 will be destroyed by a 780 classy or lightning at 1400/1750
> 
> 
> 
> The Lightning was of interest before I read about the SJ, but I am open to read other reviews or see proof of what you claim. 3 places state that SJ is better than Lightning, so go for it, dazzle me ... lol
> 
> Also, OC is as we know a lottery. So while one card might OC rather well, another will not.
Click to expand...

Dude, this was a peaceful thread about a monitor, and you turned it into some sort of duel re: a mid-tier card.

Guess what? You're today's winner!


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Dude, this was a peaceful thread about a monitor, and you turned it into some sort of duel re: a mid-tier card.
> 
> Guess what? You're today's winner!


LOL, it wasn't my intention and you are 100 % correct, this is about the G-Sync monitor. I apologies for my bad manors


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Dude, this was a peaceful thread about a monitor, and you turned it into some sort of duel re: a mid-tier card.
> 
> Guess what? You're today's winner!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, it wasn't my intention and you are 100 % correct, this is about the G-Sync monitor. I apologies for my bad manors
Click to expand...

And I apologize for giving you a hard time about it. Go in peace, my brother.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> And I apologize for giving you a hard time about it. Go in peace, my brother.


----------



## Waro

Preorder coming soon:
Quote:


> Bill 6 days ago
> 
> So where's the line I can put my email down on so I can preorder this sucker and have it on my doorstep as soon as possible!?


Quote:


> JJ 6 days ago
> 
> No pre order set but soon. Stay tuned for more information soon.


Source


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Preorder coming soon:
> 
> Source


This makes me want this now even more. Yes there are some of us who still do enjoy this.








Quote:


> As icing on the specification cake, the ROG SWIFT also fully supports 3D VISION for gamers looking to take advantage of NVIDIA's impressive 3D implementation offering gamers another way to experience PC games as well as multimedia content whether it be Blu-Ray, photographs or online video.


Now going to need a hard core dual or SLI GPU set up to take advantage of 3D gaming 144 Hz refresh @ 1440p!

Got my original Nvidia 3D Vision emitter along with a second pair of Nvidia 2 3D glasses already and have been enjoying 3D Vision gaming and Blu-ray movie watching since VG278Q released. (Currently my second rig)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I am with you, the wife has been trying to get me to get rid of my huge case for awhile now. Have you decided on a mATX case yet? Something small but still big enough to watercool haswell-e/2 titans.


I dig the Bitfenix phenom, the 350D amongst others. But havnt set anything on stone yet


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I dig the Bitfenix phenom, the 350D amongst others. But havnt set anything on stone yet


Bitfenix will reveal two cases at the coming E3, they look very nice.



Spoiler: Bitfenix prototype


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> This makes me want this now even more. Yes there are some of us who still do enjoy this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now going to need a hard core dual or SLI GPU set up to take advantage of 3D gaming 144 Hz refresh @ 1440p!
> 
> Got my original Nvidia 3D Vision emitter along with a second pair of Nvidia 2 3D glasses already and have been enjoying 3D Vision gaming and Blu-ray movie watching since VG278Q released. (Currently my second rig)


Yes!


----------



## Shogon

If you are looking for a new card, 780 Classified. I don't know how the warranty is with MSI, but on my 280X from them there's a nice sticker on the screw which prohibits me from taking the stock cooler off. Or else I void my warranty. EVGA is not lame like that, I've taken the cooler off half a dozen cards, and warranties in tact. Not sure if that policy applies to all MSI cards, or just the 280x.

1200 MHz should be easy to achieve on a Classy, or a good amount of 780s that have a unlocked bios on it. If the Palit doesn't have 2 BIOS's on it I wouldn't even bother with it. Being able to load an aftermarket bios on a card, and still have warranty is awesome. I wouldn't know that though, Titan's lose out on the cool stuff.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> If you are looking for a new card, 780 Classified. I don't know how the warranty is with MSI, but on my 280X from them there's a nice sticker on the screw which prohibits me from taking the stock cooler off. Or else I void my warranty. EVGA is not lame like that, I've taken the cooler off half a dozen cards, and warranties in tact. Not sure if that policy applies to all MSI cards, or just the 280x.
> 
> 1200 MHz should be easy to achieve on a Classy, or a good amount of 780s that have a unlocked bios on it. If the Palit doesn't have 2 BIOS's on it I wouldn't even bother with it. Being able to load an aftermarket bios on a card, and still have warranty is awesome. I wouldn't know that though, Titan's lose out on the cool stuff.


I will present a simple vs. for the EVGA card as well. And I am not hacking the bios, too risky for my taste. And this is not the right tread.

http://versus.com/en/evga-geforce-gtx-780-classified-w-acx-cooler-vs-palit-geforce-gtx-780-super-jetstream


----------



## Hl86

3d vision in 1440p OMG!







must buy


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> 3d vision in 1440p OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must buy


Guy's, VR is soon being released by Valve and Oculus, who gives a flying F*** about fake, flashy and blinky enjoying fake 3D vision that irritates my mind to the edge of insanity. In a perfect world, we would not need google's ... hey, it exists. It's a 3D holographic display and I guess It can be used for gaming as well... wonder why no one is using it properly ?

This is not fake.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> I will present a simple vs. for the EVGA card as well. And I am not hacking the bios, too risky for my taste. And this is not the right tread.
> 
> http://versus.com/en/evga-geforce-gtx-780-classified-w-acx-cooler-vs-palit-geforce-gtx-780-super-jetstream


Look, you don't even have to mod the vBIOS on a Classified to allow it to outperform the Palit by a large margin. The Classified cards come with a voltage unlock tool, that would allow you to go (I believe on the 780s) to 1.35v w/o an EVBot. The Classified can withstand FAR more voltage than the Palit. Why? Because of this:

Palit Super Jetstream PCB Shot:



EVGA GTX 780 Classified PCB Shot:



Much heavier specced components, especially in the power delivery section, on the GTX 780 Classified allow it to withstand much more torture than that Palit.

I'm sorry, but when it comes to GPUs, you can't just look at the spec sheet, and say one is better than the other. You also can't just look at reviews that measure the performance of a card at stock. Why? Because a GTX 780 is a GTX 780. Same core on both cards. When one is going to have higher stock frequencies, then yes, it will generally outperform the other. That is also unfortunately how 99% of the reviewers out there do their cards. And unfortunately, that leads to FUD like the that website you just linked. Which in no way shows the reality of the situation in how much better the Classified is over the Palit.

The Palit Super Jetstream is in no way better than the EVGA Classified. And for a 20 Euro difference in cost, an EVGA GTX 780 Classified is a no brainer.

Even if you don't want to listen to what I just said. I beg you to go around OCN, especially in places such as the General Graphics Card section, and benchmarking threads, to see the reality of the difference between the two. I just hope I was able to point you out on the right track to not possibly make a blunder for that build you have planned.

Sorry for derailing this thread. I felt like I had to make this post. I'll try and not derail it anymore.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Look, you don't even have to mod the vBIOS on a Classified to allow it to outperform the Palit by a large margin.


That is arguing properly. All I ask for when someone is saying something against my statement, and because you pointed out some interesting criteria, I will check the EVGA card properly - Thank you


----------



## jaredmergel

Seeing how this monitor is Display port only. Does that I will need to get three 780ti to run 3 of these?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredmergel*
> 
> Seeing how this monitor is Display port only. Does that I will need to get three 780ti to run 3 of these?


EVGA has this available as an option soon. >>>EVGA DisplayPort Hub<<< . Not sure how it will work with gsync if at all yet and max res on the hub is 5760 x 1080.


----------



## Inelastic

I'm definitely keeping my eye on this. I won't pre-order it though. I'm going to wait until after it's out to hear the feedback from people before I decide to buy. I've been gaming on 24" monitors for many years now and this might actually get me to bump up to the next level.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> EVGA has this available as an option soon. >>>EVGA DisplayPort Hub<<< . Not sure how it will work with gsync if at all yet and max res on the hub is 5760 x 1080.


Displayport hub's only split the bandwidth, they don't create more. A native port only has the bandwidth for one of these monitors, so a hub would be useless and actually wouldn't even work.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredmergel*
> 
> Seeing how this monitor is Display port only. Does that I will need to get three 780ti to run 3 of these?


Nine million pixels at 144hz....your gonna need three cards buddy


----------



## gopala33

when ASUS 27 1920x1080 gsync

sad no HDMI why i need HDMI because i need play XBOX 360 AND PS3 FOR HDMI
Displayport for PC to daam sad no HDMI

i will play PC GAMING TO HIGH END Geforce GTX 780 TI OR NEW GTX TO DISPLAY PORT ITS FINE FOR PC
but i wanted play XBOX 360 AND PS3 FOR HDMI
i realy need Nvidia's G-Sync for PC and but i also need HDMI FOR CONSOLE

that i am very sad right now


----------



## jaredmergel

That's what I figured. Looks like its tri sli when these come out.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopala33*
> 
> when ASUS 27 1920x1080 gsync
> 
> sad no HDMI why i need HDMI because i need play XBOX 360 AND PS3 FOR HDMI
> Displayport for PC to daam sad no HDMI
> 
> i will play PC GAMING TO HIGH END Geforce GTX 780 TI OR NEW GTX TO DISPLAY PORT ITS FINE FOR PC
> but i wanted play XBOX 360 AND PS3 FOR HDMI
> i realy need Nvidia's G-Sync for PC and but i also need HDMI FOR CONSOLE
> 
> that i am very sad right now


why already sad? You want a 1080p with g-sync?

Wait till they actually get released or some official spec news.

I've seen no release or spec's on asus or benq's 1080p g-sync monitors atm.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> why already sad? You want a 1080p with g-sync?
> 
> Wait till they actually get released or some official spec news.
> 
> I've seen no release or spec's on asus or benq's 1080p g-sync monitors atm.


I think his primary problem is no HDMI.

They only put in display port because G-Sync requires it.

So @gopala33 if you're waiting for a 1920x1080 27" with G-Sync AND HDMI, you're going to be waiting a long time most likely.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I think his primary problem is no HDMI.
> 
> They only put in display port because G-Sync requires it.
> 
> So @gopala33 if you're waiting for a 1920x1080 27" with G-Sync AND HDMI, you're going to be waiting a long time most likely.


imo they should add hdmi connections to those monitors (if possible) without the g-sync functionality


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopala33*
> 
> when ASUS 27 1920x1080 gsync
> 
> sad no HDMI why i need HDMI because i need play XBOX 360 AND PS3 FOR HDMI
> Displayport for PC to daam sad no HDMI
> 
> i will play PC GAMING TO HIGH END Geforce GTX 780 TI OR NEW GTX TO DISPLAY PORT ITS FINE FOR PC
> but i wanted play XBOX 360 AND PS3 FOR HDMI
> i realy need Nvidia's G-Sync for PC and but i also need HDMI FOR CONSOLE
> 
> that i am very sad right now


Benq and Philips is releasing 1080p G-Sync monitors, so do some research on them


----------



## gopala33

but i need HDMI because playing console xbox 360 and ps3


----------



## xentrox

I believe someone posted this but I'm having no luck finding it. What is the longest and safest DP cable we can buy here in the US?


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopala33*
> 
> but i need HDMI because playing console xbox 360 and ps3


Well, okay, since you did not google "Philips g-sync", I guess I will spoon feed you the info. This is the monitor you need if you want HDMI. But, if you are not using Geforce G-sync will not work. Period. So what is the point of a G-Sync monitor if you are going to use consoles on it ?

If you intend to use a G-sync monitor for your PC, get the ASUS and a cheaper 1080p monitor for your consoles.

>>> open link. http://techreport.com/news/25854/philips-intros-4k-and-g-sync-monitors


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Nine million pixels at 144hz....your gonna need three cards buddy


Actually, over 11 million pixels. But whats a few million pixels between friends!









I remember my 3x 2B 120 Hz Catleap setup. 4x 7970's and some games really were struggling. At that point I gave up on 5x Catleap setup as I already saw the performance issues with three. Really the viewing angles will make or break this screen for portrait surround.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Edited the main post wit ha quote from JJ at ASUS about why the panel is TN.


----------



## Bieber4Bambi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> So I'm curious if displayport just doesn't support 15ft lengths which is what I want to run, regardless of the cable?


The difference between RBR, HBR, and HBR2, as you know, is in the data rate. At the source of the signal, the GPU, the signal looks pretty much like a square wave. However, due to the capacitive nature of the cable, as the length increases, this square wave deteriorates into something that looks more like a sine wave. This is because the travel time of the different harmonics are different. At the receiver end, this results in a so called 'eye'. The larger the eye, the better the signal can be recovered.

As length increases, this eye gets narrower in both width and height.

For lower bit rates, this eye will still be very respectable, but the higher you go, the worse it gets.

That's why RBR for DP is just fine at 15m. But HBR already doesn't make it, and HBR2 is impossible: the jitter has degraded to a point where the receiver sees nothing but noise.

The only solution are active repeaters along the way. But that's expensive and hard to find.


----------



## gopala33

i will using geforce gtx 780 ti like that for PC GAMING need GSYNC


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Edited the main post wit ha quote from JJ at ASUS about why the panel is TN.


Thanks.

A bit sad it has an AG coating, I was really hoping for a semi-gloss at least.. Other than that, I am pretty darn excited for this display to hit, and to see what happens in the wild.


----------



## SIDWULF

1920×1080, 24inch, GSYNC, Glossy, 144 refresh rate is all I ask.

not sure why I would want a higher resolution at the cost of less fps...1080p is still fantastic. Anything bigger then 24inch you have to sit farther back which defeats the purpose. And AG coating is horrible, its like constantly looking through dust on the screen.

what are they thinking? Oh yeah...big numbers is all.


----------



## wolfej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> 1920×1080, 24inch, GSYNC, Glossy, 144 refresh rate is all I ask.
> 
> not sure why I would want a higher resolution at the cost of less fps...1080p is still fantastic. Anything bigger then 24inch you have to sit farther back which defeats the purpose. And AG coating is horrible, its like constantly looking through dust on the screen.


There will be a 1080p 120/144 hz gsync monitor. Obviously this monitor is not for you and you can wait for one of the others that I believe two vendors are in the process of developing.


----------



## Heracles

I see people losing there mind over the AG coating and I am just waiting for when @CallsignVega gets this monitor does a de-bezel and AG coating removal guide


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> 1920×1080, 24inch, GSYNC, Glossy, 144 refresh rate is all I ask.
> 
> not sure why I would want a higher resolution at the cost of less fps...1080p is still fantastic. Anything bigger then 24inch you have to sit farther back which defeats the purpose. And AG coating is horrible, its like constantly looking through dust on the screen.
> 
> what are they thinking? *Oh yeah...big numbers is all*.


There are a multitude of reasons to play at 1440P over 1080P; mainly the increase in information coming at you on the screen. I am fairly confident you haven't spent much time gaming at 1440P, or you wouldn't be questioning why anyone would want to do it.

Yes, it is more expensive to do it, you need higher end hardware. At the end of the day though, it is worth it by a mile! I simply despise gaming at 1080P having been at 1440P for over a year now, you just don't get enough information at the lower resolution.

Great example as to why 1440P is superior to 1080P: HUDs! Yup, good old HUDS! At 1080P they take a very large portion of your field of view, cluttering the screen. Even on games that allow some scaling of HUDs, they still take up a large amount of real estate. At 1440P this isn't an issue, they are cleanly out of the way, opening up your true field of view, giving you more information on what is going on.

Final Fantasy XIV ARR had great scaling with 1440P. The way the HUDs scaled and where they could be put, I could have all my maps and other wanted information up, and cleanly out of the way. The playing experience at 1440P over 1080P was completely different!

Now, that being said.....

You are running 290X in Crossfire for gods sake! You would have no problem driving 1440P at reasonable frame rates, over 60 FPS without a doubt in pretty much every title. While my 7970s in Crossfire are showing age, I still game at 1440{ 120Hz, and in a large portion of games I can keep that frame rate up without much of a problem. Some of the newer FPS are a bit of a struggle, but I still keep above 60 FPS, which is huge!

But hey, to each their own, even if you don't understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> I see people losing there mind over the AG coating and I am just waiting for when @CallsignVega gets this monitor does a de-bezel and AG coating removal guide












I was waiting to hear back from him on how aggressive the AG coating is, if it is closer to semi then I would order one straight out from Amazon. If it is the traditional foggy as hell coating on every TN panel, I would order one from him without the coating.

I had a Samsung a couple of years ago that had an AG, but it was very light, just enough to were it would stop glare in reasonable situations. Unfortunately I have seen AG coatings, I am looking at you Ben Q, that were just overboard!


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> There are a multitude of reasons to play at 1440P over 1080P; mainly the increase in information coming at you on the screen. I am fairly confident you haven't spent much time gaming at 1440P, or you wouldn't be questioning why anyone would want to do it.
> 
> Yes, it is more expensive to do it, you need higher end hardware. At the end of the day though, it is worth it by a mile! I simply despise gaming at 1080P having been at 1440P for over a year now, you just don't get enough information at the lower resolution.
> 
> Great example as to why 1440P is superior to 1080P: HUDs! Yup, good old HUDS! At 1080P they take a very large portion of your field of view, cluttering the screen. Even on games that allow some scaling of HUDs, they still take up a large amount of real estate. At 1440P this isn't an issue, they are cleanly out of the way, opening up your true field of view, giving you more information on what is going on.
> 
> Final Fantasy XIV ARR had great scaling with 1440P. The way the HUDs scaled and where they could be put, I could have all my maps and other wanted information up, and cleanly out of the way. The playing experience at 1440P over 1080P was completely different!
> 
> Now, that being said.....
> 
> You are running 290X in Crossfire for gods sake! You would have no problem driving 1440P at reasonable frame rates, over 60 FPS without a doubt in pretty much every title. While my 7970s in Crossfire are showing age, I still game at 1440{ 120Hz, and in a large portion of games I can keep that frame rate up without much of a problem. Some of the newer FPS are a bit of a struggle, but I still keep above 60 FPS, which is huge!
> 
> But hey, to each their own, even if you don't understand.


Ah yes I let my ignorance escape me. No I have never tried 1440P perhaps I will one day but the thing I am scared about is FPS loss so I guess it comes down to wondering if it is even worth it. That is neat about HUD scaling tho...

I am running a single 680GTX by the way.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Ah yes I let my ignorance escape me. No I have never tried 1440P perhaps I will one day but the thing I am scared about is FPS loss so I guess it comes down to wondering if it is even worth it. That is neat about HUD scaling tho...
> 
> I am running a single 680GTX by the way.


I have one 680 atm and I'm still getting the monitor. I plan on upgrading to a 780-Ti shortly after (Thanks to dem Tax Returns)...

But I think you can play most of the games with acceptable frames @ 1440p, just forget about MSAA.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Ah yes I let my ignorance escape me. No I have never tried 1440P perhaps I will one day but the thing I am scared about is FPS loss so I guess it comes down to wondering if it is even worth it. That is neat about HUD scaling tho...
> 
> I am running a single 680GTX by the way.


Doh!

I clicked on SIDWULF's computer, not yours; which explains a lot, because I was scratching my head going _"This guys system is pretty damn beast...why is he worried?!"_. So, sorry about that, my confusion.

That being said, HUD scaling is super nice at 1440P, unless the game has it locked to a % of resolution....which is terrible and only bad evil developers do such a cruel thing!

In most games you can scale your HUD, or they auto scale, and REALLY clean up at 1440P, they get out of the way, without being out of the way that you can't get the right information. I did have to add a second 7970 when I went to 1440P, because it does require more to push it, no argument there.


----------



## Threx

I'm kinda bummed out right now that GTX 800s are being released in 2H. At first I was expecting them to be released in late May, just in time for Computex in June, the same way the Keplers were released for the past 2 years.

I'm running a single 660 and was planning to get this monitor and SLI a couple 870s in May/June, but seems like I have to wait for 2H.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Final Fantasy XIV ARR had great scaling with 1440P. The way the HUDs scaled and where they could be put, I could have all my maps and other wanted information up, and cleanly out of the way. The playing experience at 1440P over 1080P was completely different!


I'm also playing ARR, and 1440p is definitely something I want to upgrade to, considering all the cluttered HUD on my screen. Also, at 1080p I can't see Twintania during dive bombs, she's just slightly above the top of my screen. With 1440 I would be able to see her.


----------



## Mand12

I'm just hoping "second half" means July/Aug, and not Nov/Dec...


----------



## clear

This monitor is still on track for a Q2 release window right? By second half you're both referring to Maxwell. Or do I have this confused?


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Doh!
> 
> I clicked on SIDWULF's computer, not yours; which explains a lot, because I was scratching my head going _"This guys system is pretty damn beast...why is he worried?!"_. So, sorry about that, my confusion.
> 
> That being said, HUD scaling is super nice at 1440P, unless the game has it locked to a % of resolution....which is terrible and only bad evil developers do such a cruel thing!
> 
> In most games you can scale your HUD, or they auto scale, and REALLY clean up at 1440P, they get out of the way, without being out of the way that you can't get the right information. I did have to add a second 7970 when I went to 1440P, because it does require more to push it, no argument there.


im on 1440 with a single 670 and amen to him because res is one of the last slider i would toutch to get 60fps.

Currently saving my stdent budget on this monitor and two 870. Cant wait.!


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> This monitor is still on track for a Q2 release window right? By second half you're both referring to Maxwell. Or do I have this confused?


monitor is expected to be released in late Q1 / early Q2 actually. Do not worry. I think the worst case scenario would be something like mid May.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I was waiting to hear back from him on how aggressive the AG coating is, if it is closer to semi then I would order one straight out from Amazon. If it is the traditional foggy as hell coating on every TN panel, I would order one from him without the coating.
> 
> I had a Samsung a couple of years ago that had an AG, but it was very light, just enough to were it would stop glare in reasonable situations. Unfortunately I have seen AG coatings, I am looking at you Ben Q, that were just overboard!


Yeah but I live in Australia so I just need to wait for the guides


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I'm kinda bummed out right now that GTX 800s are being released in 2H. At first I was expecting them to be released in late May, just in time for Computex in June, the same way the Keplers were released for the past 2 years.
> 
> I'm running a single 660 and was planning to get this monitor and SLI a couple 870s in May/June, but seems like I have to wait for 2H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also playing ARR, and 1440p is definitely something I want to upgrade to, considering all the cluttered HUD on my screen. Also, at 1080p I can't see Twintania during dive bombs, she's just slightly above the top of my screen. With 1440 I would be able to see her.


I would say FF XIV ARR is one game that really really really shines at 1440P!


----------



## blackhole2013

I will wait a few more years till there is more 4k content out there ...


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I will wait a few more years till there is more 4k content out there ...


Okay? But this isn't a 4K nonitor.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Okay? But this isn't a 4K nonitor.


No it is a 1440P monitor. Its in the title of the thread lol.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> No it is a 1440P monitor. Its in the title of the thread lol.


What isn't in the thread title is....

"Sexy as hell".

I really like the looks of this panel, I really do.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> No it is a 1440P monitor. Its in the title of the thread lol.


Exactly. Lol.


----------



## blackhole2013

Oops even 1440p i will wait ..


----------



## Evolution069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Oops even 1440p i will wait ..


Well ....wait.

We won't.


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evolution069*
> 
> Well ....wait.
> 
> We won't.


Yeh same here can't wait for this baby to be released!!


----------



## gopala33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Well, okay, since you did not google "Philips g-sync", I guess I will spoon feed you the info. This is the monitor you need if you want HDMI. But, if you are not using Geforce G-sync will not work. Period. So what is the point of a G-Sync monitor if you are going to use consoles on it ?
> 
> If you intend to use a G-sync monitor for your PC, get the ASUS and a cheaper 1080p monitor for your consoles.
> 
> >>> open link. http://techreport.com/news/25854/philips-intros-4k-and-g-sync-monitors


i will using geforce gtx 780 ti like that for PC GAMING need GSYNC

but i still need HDMI FOR CONSOLE


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopala33*
> 
> i will using geforce gtx 780 ti like that for PC GAMING need GSYNC
> 
> but i still need HDMI FOR CONSOLE


We get it.


----------



## gopala33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> We get it.


yes
but without hdmi then can't play console


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopala33*
> 
> yes
> but without hdmi then can't play console


Just use a DP to HDMI adapter and switch out the cables manually. If this is enough trouble to keep you from buying the monitor, I don't know what to tell.


----------



## Gexx

Get a 2nd HDMI cable...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopala33*
> 
> yes
> but without hdmi then can't play console


Just get a 1080 monitor. My BenQ XL2420TX does a great job with ps3.


----------



## gopala33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Just use a DP to HDMI adapter and switch out the cables manually. If this is enough trouble to keep you from buying the monitor, I don't know what to tell.


DP TO HDMI not recommend people told will get problem and damage or death


----------



## gopala33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Just get a 1080 monitor. My BenQ XL2420TX does a great job with ps3.


yes i prefer 1080 monitor
but without GSYNC for PC GAMING to bad


----------



## Mwarren

I've used monitors with that high of a resolution but don't see the point in using them at the moment.

All of your game requirements go through the roof and most modern PC games are either all about the graphics and are difficult to run already maxed out (but aren't that enjoyable anyways for most people) or all about the gameplay and have low end graphics.

An example of this would be Steams newly released game list, half of those games can run off of onboard graphics but than you have games like BF4 and Skyrim which supposedly aren't that great gameplay wise yet they require crazy specs to max out at 4K.


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I've used monitors with that high of a resolution but don't see the point in using them at the moment.
> 
> All of your game requirements go through the roof and most modern PC games are either all about the graphics and are difficult to run already maxed out (but aren't that enjoyable anyways for most people) or all about the gameplay and have low end graphics.
> 
> An example of this would be Steams newly released game list, half of those games can run off of onboard graphics but than you have games like BF4 and Skyrim which supposedly aren't that great gameplay wise yet they require crazy specs to max out at 4K.


Skyrim is very CPU limited. I max it out easily, with mods, at 1440p/120hz

Some recent releases like Tomb Raider, BioShock Infinite (RIP Irrational) and Borderlands 2 are coded efficiently (use everything available, all the time) and are relatively easy to max out as well. Crysis 3 and BF4 are hogs, but most of that is in the fact that the jump from high to ultra-high settings in those games seems to be an order of magnitude more complex.

For Skyrim in particular, it actually breaks the physics engine if you run at over ~100fps. Which again, I can do fairly easily and consistently even with 30 different mods installed.

Most games today can be maxed out on an upper-mid range graphics card @1080 already, and with my setup I have a hard time finding games that run at lower than 60fps at 1440p. So naturally, PC gamers with decent GPUs are looking for something nice and shiny to put some stress on their rigs, and not everybody has enough money for a triple monitor setup and SLI 780ti to drive them. Hence, a 1440p/144hz monitor with Gsync to counteract the larger framerate flux at HD+.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I've used monitors with that high of a resolution but don't see the point in using them at the moment.
> 
> All of your game requirements go through the roof and most modern PC games are either all about the graphics and are difficult to run already maxed out (but aren't that enjoyable anyways for most people) or all about the gameplay and have low end graphics.
> 
> An example of this would be Steams newly released game list, half of those games can run off of onboard graphics but than you have games like BF4 and Skyrim which supposedly aren't that great gameplay wise yet they require crazy specs to max out at 4K.


Shut it down asus, this guy doesn't see the point.

Everyone back on 1080p.

(and trade in your titans and 780tis for 660s)


----------



## xentrox

Need dat release date...


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Need dat release date...


Nothing yet


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Saw the thread pop up again and thought there might have been a date posted. Sadly there is not







My wallet is prepped and my eyes are waiting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Shut it down asus, this guy doesn't see the point.
> 
> Everyone back on 1080p.
> 
> (and trade in your titans and 780tis for 660s)


I lol'd.







Olivia Wilde couldn't pry this 780 Ti from me....well, maybe _she_ could....


----------



## jaredmergel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren*
> 
> I've used monitors with that high of a resolution but don't see the point in using them at the moment.
> 
> All of your game requirements go through the roof and most modern PC games are either all about the graphics and are difficult to run already maxed out (but aren't that enjoyable anyways for most people) or all about the gameplay and have low end graphics.
> 
> An example of this would be Steams newly released game list, half of those games can run off of onboard graphics but than you have games like BF4 and Skyrim which supposedly aren't that great gameplay wise yet they require crazy specs to max out at 4K.


Skyrim supposedly not that great gameplay wise....

Selling my GTX 690 now and getting a PS4.


----------



## mbreslin

I don't play skyrim but good grief talking it down at this point seems a little silly no? 5 million concurrent players were playing it on steam, 20 million copies sold.

Looks like more than a few (million) don't agree with this silliness: "Skyrim which supposedly aren't that great gameplay wise"

Anyway on topic, ASUS GIVE US A RELEASE DATE AND AS A BONUS GIVE ONE EARLY TO PRAD.DE! THANKS!


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredmergel*
> 
> *Skyrim supposedly not that great gameplay wise....*
> 
> Selling my GTX 690 now and getting a PS4.


you have got to be out of your mind. and whoever told you such things is also way out of their mind.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> you have got to be out of your mind. and whoever told you such things is also way out of their mind.


What he means is that while the game as a whole is great, the actual combat mechanics and other systems are pretty mediocre. And he's right.

On topic, I had originally hoped that high-end Maxwell would be launching this spring along with this monitor - now I'm seriously considering getting a cheap replacement for my four-year-old card just to tide me over so I can enjoy this monitor, even if I can't push it up to its 120 Hz glory until I build an entire new rig later down the line.

Any suggestions for something that would be both cheap, and ideally be able to drive this for gaming at decent-ish FPS? Not even going to push for 60, with G-Sync, but that'd be nice.


----------



## Roikyou

All a matter of taste, I like Skyrim, only put 300 plus hours in it... I'd trade my Yamakasi Catleap OC edition for one of these and most likely will. Don't think I'd trade a 780 ti classy for a PS4 but that's me or a 690 for that matter.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> What he means is that while the game as a whole is great, the actual combat mechanics and other systems are pretty mediocre. And he's right.
> 
> On topic, I had originally hoped that high-end Maxwell would be launching this spring along with this monitor - now I'm seriously considering getting a cheap replacement for my four-year-old card just to tide me over so I can enjoy this monitor, even if I can't push it up to its 120 Hz glory until I build an entire new rig later down the line.
> 
> Any suggestions for something that would be both cheap, and ideally be able to drive this for gaming at decent-ish FPS? Not even going to push for 60, with G-Sync, but that'd be nice.


i had planned on waiting for high end maxwell before replacing my 670, but i found a reference 780 at microcenter for $450. open box ftw.

gsync with a 780 is so awesome. now the next question is do i get another 780 when this monitor comes out, or do i see what maxwell brings......


----------



## Hl86

Isn´t 120hz 1440p a trap. You need to upgrade 2x graphic Cards Everytime a new generation cards comes out to max games. I can only play BF4 on medium/high settings with 670 sli,


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Isn´t 120hz 1440p a trap. You need to upgrade 2x graphic Cards Everytime a new generation cards comes out to max games. I can only play BF4 on medium/high settings with 670 sli,


I'll provide my reasoning for getting this monitor.
I really don't care about 120Hz for normal gaming (I play MMOs) but in games like banished it's easy to get 120fps so I'd like to be able to take advantage of it on those rare occasions where I can (and even in games where I get 75fps or so gsync will match the refresh rate to the FPS).
It's like having turbo on a car, you might never actually need it but when you do it's great to have it available to you.

As for other people I think they just cant live without 120Hz which is fair, things are a lot smoother.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Isn´t 120hz 1440p a trap. You need to upgrade 2x graphic Cards Everytime a new generation cards comes out to max games. I can only play BF4 on medium/high settings with 670 sli,


The same trap surround gamers are in.

But yes, basically. The thing to do would be to play your favorite game at both 1080p and 1440p and see if the resolution difference is worth it to you.


----------



## jaredmergel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> you have got to be out of your mind. and whoever told you such things is also way out of their mind.


Was sarcasm towards the guy who said it 

Sorry for off-topic again!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Isn´t 120hz 1440p a trap. You need to upgrade 2x graphic Cards Everytime a new generation cards comes out to max games. I can only play BF4 on medium/high settings with 670 sli,


High SLi setups are already pushing 4K gaming...

I game very well at 1440P 120Hz on two 7970s, something like 780 Ti in Sli would do absolutely fine, or even 780s in SLi. Another point of note, you don't need to "max" everything out at 1440P! The slightly higher pixel density allows you to lower AA settings just a bit, still getting the great visuals but lowering the load levels. Settings used at 1440P don't have to be the same used at 1080P to get the same look.

AA was designed to make what "few" pixels you have at lower resolutions look a little better, as you increase pixel density the need for AA slowly starts to drop off. So instead of running 8x at 1080P you can run 4x at 1440P and typically get the same level of smoothness in the image edges.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> High SLi setups are already pushing 4K gaming...
> 
> I game very well at 1440P 120Hz on two 7970s, something like 780 Ti in Sli would do absolutely fine, or even 780s in SLi. Another point of note, you don't need to "max" everything out at 1440P! The slightly higher pixel density allows you to lower AA settings just a bit, still getting the great visuals but lowering the load levels. Settings used at 1440P don't have to be the same used at 1080P to get the same look.
> 
> AA was designed to make what "few" pixels you have at lower resolutions look a little better, as you increase pixel density the need for AA slowly starts to drop off. So instead of running 8x at 1080P you can run 4x at 1440P and typically get the same level of smoothness in the image edges.


The thing is once I start paying 780ti prices (and x2 for sli) I want to max games out graphically. Now you don't need every setting maxed obviously because there's always some setting in every game that makes the game look no different but mysteriously drastically lowers the frame rate. I don't care about making a bigger lense flare ring but if a setting genuinely makes the game look better I'm going to tick that box.

Having always been on IPS displays it's been much easier (even at 1600p) because the target is only 60fps. It will be fun to build a beefy enough maxwell/haswell-e system to run upcoming AAA titles at 120fps on (near)max settings.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> AA was designed to make what "few" pixels you have at lower resolutions look a little better, as you increase pixel density the need for AA slowly starts to drop off. So instead of running 8x at 1080P you can run 4x at 1440P and typically get the same level of smoothness in the image edges.


Combine this with extreme diminishing returns as far as image quality compared to the extra processing load required (i.e., going from MSAA to 2xMSAA to 4xMSAA to 8xMSAA isn't even steps), and yeah, "max just because it's max" becomes less and less reasonable a choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i had planned on waiting for high end maxwell before replacing my 670, but i found a reference 780 at microcenter for $450. open box ftw.
> 
> gsync with a 780 is so awesome. now the next question is do i get another 780 when this monitor comes out, or do i see what maxwell brings......


Considering I'm on Ye Olde 5870 right now, I'm strongly considering a hold-over upgrade once the monitor becomes available, and a full system rebuild once high-end Maxwell hits.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The thing is once I start paying 780ti prices (and x2 for sli) I want to max games out graphically. Now you don't need every setting maxed obviously because there's always some setting in every game that makes the game look no different but mysteriously drastically lowers the frame rate. I don't care about making a bigger lense flare ring but if a setting genuinely makes the game look better I'm going to tick that box.
> 
> Having always been on IPS displays it's been much easier (even at 1600p) because the target is only 60fps. It will be fun to build a beefy enough maxwell/haswell-e system to run upcoming AAA titles at 120fps on (near)max settings.


I think you missed the point of my post....

At higher resolutions you don't need the same settings to get the same visual quality. If at 1440P you have the SAME visual quality with 2xMSAA as you do with 8xMSAA at 1080P, what is the problem? A lot of people get hung up on saying _"I completely max the game"_ because it increases e-peen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Combine this with extreme diminishing returns as far as image quality compared to the extra processing load required (i.e., going from MSAA to 2xMSAA to 4xMSAA to 8xMSAA isn't even steps), and yeah, "max just because it's max" becomes less and less reasonable a choice.


He gets it.


----------



## mbreslin

@PostalTwinkie: Yeah I got you, max just to max doesn't make much sense. I only meant if the difference in a particular setting is perceptible to me I'm going for it, if it's not I'm not going to check it just to say I checked it.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I think you missed the point of my post....
> 
> At higher resolutions you don't need the same settings to get the same visual quality. If at 1440P you have the SAME visual quality with 2xMSAA as you do with 8xMSAA at 1080P, what is the problem? A lot of people get hung up on saying _"I completely max the game"_ because it increases e-peen.


Agreed. It makes no sense for reviews to be using 4x and 8x msaa on 1440p or 4k when the image quality gained is nil.

Of course, when you have gpu makers using ram as a marketing tool, there may be some incentive for reviewers to create an artificial bottleneck to make people think they need more.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I think you missed the point of my post....
> 
> At higher resolutions you don't need the same settings to get the same visual quality. If at 1440P you have the SAME visual quality with 2xMSAA as you do with 8xMSAA at 1080P, what is the problem? A lot of people get hung up on saying _"I completely max the game"_ because it increases e-peen.
> He gets it.


Pay 1000+ for GPU's, I better be able to max settings and it certainly ain't about e-peen

1080 same visual quality as 1440???.....Not with any amount of AA

And if your looking for "SAME visual quality" you should stay at 1080p that is "the problem"


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Pay 1000+ for GPU's, I better be able to max settings and it certainly ain't about e-peen
> 
> 1080 same visual quality as 1440???.....Not with any amount of AA
> 
> And if your looking for "SAME visual quality" you should stay at 1080p that is "the problem"


What in gods name are you going on about man? You have literally every thing completely backwards....have you not read the conversation?

First, I game at 1440P 120Hz.....

Second; there is no reason to "max settings" if doing so doesn't yield a visual quality difference, but hits you in performance.

Third; If a game has a certain visual quality at 8xMSAA at 1080P, and the same visual quality with 2xMSAA at 1440P; there is no reason to run 8xMSAA at 1440P! (These levels being a bit arbitrary, for ease of conversation)

Fourth; AA has massively diminishing returns as you scale it up. No AA to 2x might yield significant visual enhancement, but going from 2x to 4x yields a much smaller enhancement, and so on and so on. Frankly, in a properly done game, the perceivable difference in visual quality between the highest end of AA settings just isn't there. Yet you take a massive performance hit, all because you can say you run 16x, instead of 8x.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> *Isn´t 120hz 1440p a trap. You need to upgrade 2x graphic Cards Everytime a new generation cards comes out to max games*. I can only play BF4 on medium/high settings with 670 sli,


Welcome to GSYNC, the mystical land where you only need around 60 FPS to have a fluid experience. Removing, in my head, the need to have SLI and ultra expensive cards.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Welcome to GSYNC, the mystical land where you only need around 60 FPS to have a fluid experience. Removing, in my head, the need to have SLI and ultra expensive cards.


yep, this.

it works as advertised.


----------



## Andrea deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yep, this.
> 
> it works as advertised.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yep, this.
> 
> it works as advertised.


That's why I'm having a tough time deciding on keeping 1 Titan or 2 for SLI in my main rig. For ULMB, the 2 cards can help, but if I can do 100 Hz Lightboost with 1 Titan at 3240x1920, I assume I could do 2560x1440 85 Hz with 1.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yep, this.
> 
> it works as advertised.


I thought that was the whole point of getting this monitor since you're able to get that high res picture without tearing and stuttering caused by a not-so-perfect performance.

I feel like a lot of people are fixated on the >120fps @ 1440p thing. Which yeah the monitor will totally do, but you don't have to run it in that fashion. The only time you're going to need to SLI your Black Titans is if you wanted ULMB and 120hz ghost-free experience. And everyone knows that's a completely separate feature than GSYNC.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> I thought that was the whole point of getting this monitor since you're able to get that high res picture without tearing and stuttering caused by a not-so-perfect performance.
> 
> I feel like a lot of people are fixated on the >120fps @ 1440p thing. Which yeah the monitor will totally do, but you don't have to run it in that fashion.


I think it may be because of the Ultra Low Motion Blur (lightboost 2.0 basically) side of this monitor, I can understand the need for 120 fps or more in that situation, but there are other settings as well for ULMB. One can do 85 Hz, 100 Hz, 120 Hz and all you would need is greater then 85 frames at the minimum to get motion benefits over GSYNC.


----------



## SIDWULF

Oh wow, I take back what I said about 1440p. this monitor...has everything. ASUS has read our minds









Only thing I am worried about is performance impact compared to 1080P using a single 680GTX. Will it be substantial?


----------



## VindalooJim

Whats the ETA on this? I know it's Q2 but don't know when during Q2.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Oh wow, I take back what I said about 1440p. this monitor...has everything. ASUS has read our minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I am worried about is performance impact compared to 1080P using a single 680GTX. Will it be substantial?


http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/772

It'll be a significant, but not critical hit. 77% more pixels to render is no chump change.

Keep in mind though that even at 40 FPS, the benefits of G-Sync will still lead to significantly more fluid output than a faster framerate on a non-G-Sync display. And by turning down some of the AA you're using since you have higher pixel density, you can get some of those frames back.

So yes, a 680 can do nicely with this display. You come nowhere close to utilizing the display fully, but that's because 1440p/120Hz has _ridiculous_ headroom. Buy it now and you'll be using it for a good long while.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Oh wow, I take back what I said about 1440p. this monitor...has everything. ASUS has read our minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I am worried about is performance impact compared to 1080P using a single 680GTX. Will it be substantial?


Depends on the game/settings and if you're actually going for 120fps.

As for the people saying there isn't a need for 120fps on 120hz, I guess so but I'll be throwing hardware at it trying to get as close to solid 120fps as possible.

I'd also like to at least check out [email protected] and see the difference between [email protected] no gsync vs [email protected] with gsync. Lots of fun experimentation to be had on this monitor.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Oh wow, I take back what I said about 1440p. this monitor...has everything. ASUS has read our minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I am worried about is performance impact compared to 1080P using a single 680GTX. Will it be substantial?


IT will be substantial, I would recommend a second.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Whats the ETA on this? I know it's Q2 but don't know when during Q2.


Late Q1 or Q2 is all we know. It's been rumored March, but nothing has been confirmed.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Late Q1 or Q2 is all we know. It's been rumored March, but nothing has been confirmed.


Yea.....

I imagine there is going to be a significant run on the display when it launches. I wont' be surprised if Newegg doesn't knock these up to $1,000 or more to take advantage of that, they did it with the 290X.


----------



## SIDWULF

Thanks guys! I am wondering If this monitor will have the option to change resolutions without scaling? As in only 1920x1080 pixels centered on screen are displayed if selected.

or second 680GTX here I come.


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

I have a single 780 currently and plan on adding another one soon enough.
I just want a preorder for this beautiful monitor


----------



## VindalooJim

I think I will def be selling my ASUS VG278H 27" 120Hz 3D monitor any buying this bad boy as soon as it is available.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> What in gods name are you going on about man? You have literally every thing completely backwards....have you not read the conversation?
> 
> First, I game at 1440P 120Hz.....
> 
> Second; there is no reason to "max settings" if doing so doesn't yield a visual quality difference, but hits you in performance.
> 
> Third; If a game has a certain visual quality at 8xMSAA at 1080P, and the same visual quality with 2xMSAA at 1440P; there is no reason to run 8xMSAA at 1440P! (These levels being a bit arbitrary, for ease of conversation)
> 
> Fourth; AA has massively diminishing returns as you scale it up. No AA to 2x might yield significant visual enhancement, but going from 2x to 4x yields a much smaller enhancement, and so on and so on. Frankly, in a properly done game, the perceivable difference in visual quality between the highest end of AA settings just isn't there. Yet you take a massive performance hit, all because you can say you run 16x, instead of 8x.


However, I guarantee you or anyone will enable the highest quality your rig can handle with good FPS

Its been proven (and I've seen) that there is a "perceivable" difference even at 4k, but when it drops your FPS it quickly becomes "diminishing returns". Now, a user who actually runs high levels of AA, would tend to disagree with you

In the same vein, a console user at first look may say pc is diminishing returns but we all know how very wrong he is









I personally want all the AA I can squeeze.....mmmmmm.....scrumptious


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> What in gods name are you going on about man? You have literally every thing completely backwards....have you not read the conversation?
> 
> First, I game at 1440P 120Hz.....
> 
> Second; there is no reason to "max settings" if doing so doesn't yield a visual quality difference, but hits you in performance.
> 
> Third; If a game has a certain visual quality at 8xMSAA at 1080P, and the same visual quality with 2xMSAA at 1440P; there is no reason to run 8xMSAA at 1440P! (These levels being a bit arbitrary, for ease of conversation)
> 
> Fourth; AA has massively diminishing returns as you scale it up. No AA to 2x might yield significant visual enhancement, but going from 2x to 4x yields a much smaller enhancement, and so on and so on. Frankly, in a properly done game, the perceivable difference in visual quality between the highest end of AA settings just isn't there. Yet you take a massive performance hit, all because you can say you run 16x, instead of 8x.


AA has more to do with pixel density and viewing distance than it does with resolution. Your ability to see the shimmering effect of aliasing when moving is directly proportional to your ability to distinguish one row of pixels from the next.

I'll be moving from a 24" 1080p monitor, which has about 8425 pixels per square inch. I can notice a difference between 4x and 8x MSAA at this pixel density and at my normal viewing distance.

The ASUS ROG monitor will be 27" 1440p, which will be have a pixel density of 11834 pixels per square inch. That's only a pixel density increase of 40.5%. That's roughly the equivalent of adding 1.4x SSAA onto my current image, while requiring my GPUs to drive 78% more pixels. So in effect, I'm spending a good bit of the extra required GPU power on increasing the size of the image in my field of view, rather than reducing aliasing by using smaller pixels.

If I want to maintain the same level of aliasing resistance I have now, with the same settings and the same fps, I need to be able to drive 78% more pixels at the same in-game settings I currently run, while achieving my current pixel density of 8425 pixels per square inch. That means I need the GPU power equivalent to 178% of my current solution, discounted 40.5% for the higher pixel density of the new monitor. That means I need a GPU setup that can deliver 124% of the performance of my current setup, assuming 1) performance scales linearly from 1080p to 1440p (which it doesn't, but it's close enough,) and 2) that the ability to notice aliasing scales linearly between the values of 8425 and 11834 pixels per square inch, given my specific settings (I honestly don't know the validity of this assumption.) Oh, and I'm also assuming that my viewing distance will remain the same between the two, which it will.


----------



## kingduqc

You guys forget one big thing. The scaling. Having this monitor means you can play at 40 fps medium details and 5 to 7 years from now 120 fps lightboost max deyails. I dont see 4ķ 120hz being even close to market so this monitor will likely by top of the line for almost a decade.


----------



## mcg75

Seriously thinking about dumping one of my 780 Ti and picking up this monitor despite already having the awesome pb278q from Asus.

I hate screen tearing. Hate it, hate it, hate it.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Seriously thinking about dumping one of my 780 Ti and picking up this monitor despite already having the awesome pb278q from Asus.
> 
> I hate screen tearing. Hate it, hate it, hate it.


As someone who turns vsync on in every single game I play, ever, I sympathize. I want G-Sync nownownow


----------



## TiezZ BE

Damn I would like to get this monitor but it's not compatible with my wallet atm


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Damn I would like to get this monitor but it's not compatible with my wallet atm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You need to work on obtaining wallet 2.0 then.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I think I will def be selling my ASUS VG278H 27" 120Hz 3D monitor any buying this bad boy as soon as it is available.


+100500


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> You guys forget one big thing. The scaling. Having this monitor means you can play at 40 fps medium details and 5 to 7 years from now 120 fps lightboost max deyails. I dont see 4ķ 120hz being even close to market so this monitor will likely by top of the line for almost a decade.


That's what i'm thinking, A good investment.


----------



## Falknir

Hmm, not sure if should buy the moment they come in-stock or wait till CallsignVega checks them out and says how bad the AG Coating is after he gets one.


----------



## Xeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> You guys forget one big thing. The scaling. Having this monitor means you can play at 40 fps medium details and 5 to 7 years from now 120 fps lightboost max deyails. I dont see 4ķ 120hz being even close to market so this monitor will likely by top of the line for almost a decade.


I just wish Lightboost and G-Sync were currently compatible. It seems like one or both technologies will become standard in the near future for improving visuals but for now we have to pick and choose.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I think I will def be selling my ASUS VG278H 27" 120Hz 3D monitor any buying this bad boy as soon as it is available.


Debating whether I should sell my 24" 3D 144Hz ASUS or not. Not sure how much it would go for and if that'd be worth the hassle.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Seriously thinking about dumping one of my 780 Ti and picking up this monitor despite already having the awesome pb278q from Asus.
> 
> I hate screen tearing. Hate it, hate it, hate it.


I'm in nearly the same situation as you. But I think I'm going to wait it out and save up for this monitor, and have it along side my PB278Q down the line. I need a new case first (Probably going with the S8) since I'm running out of space in it, so that is unfortunately going to take priority over a new monitor. That way I can have the PLS panel as my side monitor without any color distortion, and have the TN panel straight in front of me so I'll never have to deal with color distortion on it.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Debating whether I should sell my 24" 3D 144Hz ASUS or not. Not sure how much it would go for and if that'd be worth the hassle.


I am wondering the same thing. I wonder how much a ASUS VG278H would go for...


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> High SLi setups are already pushing 4K gaming...
> 
> I game very well at 1440P 120Hz on two 7970s, something like 780 Ti in Sli would do absolutely fine, or even 780s in SLi. Another point of note, you don't need to "max" everything out at 1440P! The slightly higher pixel density allows you to lower AA settings just a bit, still getting the great visuals but lowering the load levels. Settings used at 1440P don't have to be the same used at 1080P to get the same look.
> 
> AA was designed to make what "few" pixels you have at lower resolutions look a little better, as you increase pixel density the need for AA slowly starts to drop off. So instead of running 8x at 1080P you can run 4x at 1440P and typically get the same level of smoothness in the image edges.


You cannot play recent games such at Tomb Raider and Farcry 3 at high settings with SLI 780s if you require 120fps. No way. You will need to turn off post-processing, SSAO and AA. I think tri SLI 780s or greater is the minimum requirement.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Pay 1000+ for GPU's, I better be able to max settings and it certainly ain't about e-peen
> 
> 1080 same visual quality as 1440???.....Not with any amount of AA
> 
> And if your looking for "SAME visual quality" you should stay at 1080p that is "the problem"


A pair of gtx 780s or 780ti's cannot max out games like tomb raider or Farcry 3 @ 120fps. Even a reasonable setting like 2xAA and normal post-processing will be too much for the GPUs. Using this monitor for new games will be a very expensive proposition


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> A pair of gtx 780s or 780ti's cannot max out games like tomb raider or Farcry 3 @ 120fps. Even a reasonable setting like 2xAA and normal post-processing will be too much for the GPUs. Using this monitor for new games will be a very expensive proposition


gsync eliminates the need for 120fps. you get the same smooth feel but at much lower fps, which means you can have your settings higher, and still get unparalleled smoothness. its literally having your cake and eating it too.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> gsync eliminates the need for 120fps. you get the same smooth feel but at much lower fps, which means you can have your settings higher, and still get unparalleled smoothness. its literally having your cake and eating it too.


A frame rate not stable will never be like a stable frame rate syncronized.


----------



## Jack Mac

Which is why G-sync needs an ULMB mode w/ a strobe that matches Hz/FPS.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> A pair of gtx 780s or 780ti's cannot max out games like tomb raider or Farcry 3 @ 120fps. Even a reasonable setting like 2xAA and normal post-processing will be too much for the GPUs. Using this monitor for new games will be a very expensive proposition


Wow, that whole, well put together, first statement is ironically, false......http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,14.html

Second point....running max with gsync at 60 to 85 hz is FINE BY ME!

If you turned on all the AA you possibly could and your frames dipped to 40, Gsync would still have you covered


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> A frame rate not stable will never be like a stable frame rate syncronized.


Reviews seem to suggest otherwise


----------



## HiTechPixel

Granted you're using G-Sync, you could dip down to 30 FPS and still be fine. But due to how G-Sync doesn't operate below 30 FPS it'd be better to make 40 FPS your bare minimum.


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> You cannot play recent games such at Tomb Raider and Farcry 3 at high settings with SLI 780s if you require 120fps. No way. You will need to turn off post-processing, SSAO and AA. I think tri SLI 780s or greater is the minimum requirement.


Dual OC'd GTX 670s say hi -







If I clock them a little more aggressively I can hit 100+ average FPS without too much trouble.

No TressFX because that alone probably requires an extra Titan, it just doesn't run well on NVIDIA.

As for AA, if you really need 4xSSAA @ 1440p, that's on your own dollar.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Reviews seem to suggest otherwise


reviews speak about better than without not perfect like syncronized, its mathematic.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> reviews speak about better than without not perfect like syncronized, its mathematic.


can it be english?


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> A frame rate not stable will never be like a stable frame rate syncronized.


There isn't such a thing as a stable framerate unless you have a hard bottleneck that takes the exact same time to process each frame, or enough latency to fix frame pacing after rendering, which is horrible for gaming. If you want a stable framerate, g-sync with an in game framerate cap is still lower latency than v-sync.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> Dual OC'd GTX 670s say hi -
> 
> If I clock them a little more aggressively I can hit 100+ average FPS without too much trouble.
> 
> No TressFX because that alone probably requires an extra Titan, it just doesn't run well on NVIDIA.
> 
> As for AA, if you really need 4xSSAA @ 1440p, that's on your own dollar.


cmon get on that tressfx and 4x ssaa time


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> cmon get on that tressfx and 4x ssaa time


No.



Handles 2xSSAA better than I expected though -


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> No.
> 
> Handles 2xSSAA better than I expected though -


very nice cards man


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> Dual OC'd GTX 670s say hi -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I clock them a little more aggressively I can hit 100+ average FPS without too much trouble.
> 
> No TressFX because that alone probably requires an extra Titan, it just doesn't run well on NVIDIA.
> 
> As for AA, if you really need 4xSSAA @ 1440p, that's on your own dollar.


You give me hope for my SLI 680s when i get this monitor  But once high end maxwell cards are available i will be upgrading to SLI 880s or its equivalent.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Wow, that whole, well put together, first statement is ironically, false......http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,14.html
> 
> Second point....running max with gsync at 60 to 85 hz is FINE BY ME!
> 
> If you turned on all the AA you possibly could and your frames dipped to 40, Gsync would still have you covered


Reading comprehension fail. I said max out Tomb raider @ 120fps. That obviously includes hair quality set to Tressfx. The link you presented has hair quality set to normal.

Sure 85hz might be fine for you but not for me. I need 120fps for 3d.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> Dual OC'd GTX 670s say hi -
> 
> If I clock them a little more aggressively I can hit 100+ average FPS without too much trouble.
> 
> No TressFX because that alone probably requires an extra Titan, it just doesn't run well on NVIDIA.
> 
> As for AA, if you really need 4xSSAA @ 1440p, that's on your own dollar.


I suppose I should have been more clear. My statement was made assuming hair quality was set to Tressfx. I hate Lara's hair when it is set to normal so playing with Tressfx is non-negotiable for me.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Reading comprehension fail. I said max out Tomb raider @ 120fps. That obviously includes hair quality set to Tressfx. The link you presented has hair quality set to normal.
> 
> Sure 85hz might be fine for you but not for me. I need 120fps for 3d.


I think every SANE gamer on an Nvidia GPU would disable Tressfx. Sorry but wavy floaty hair does not convince me enough to take the FPS hit it requires.

So yes 670 SLI can max out TR at 120 fps.

But if you are arguing for needing 120fps then you are missing the whole point of G-sync. G-sync is meant so you don't need to have 120fps for smooth gameplay, you can achieve that now with 60fps with g-sync.

I think a lot of monitor companies will be looking at this monitor to see if there really is a market for premium g-sync monitors. I think if it sells well we will see more companies jump on, but if it doesn't do that well, i think companies might have second thoughts.

I for one will be buying it day 1.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I for one will be buying it day 1.


+1


----------



## italstal

I am looking forward to buying this. I wonder if amazon will also be selling this and if it will be out before reaper of souls.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *italstal*
> 
> I am looking forward to buying this. I wonder if amazon will also be selling this and if it will be out before reaper of souls.


I'd say the possibility is there, but it is rather unlikely (Diablo 3 RoP is coming in a month and we don't have a fixed release date for the monitor yet). It should be right around the corner though. Maybe 2-3 weeks after RoP.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> I think every SANE gamer on an Nvidia GPU would disable Tressfx. Sorry but wavy floaty hair does not convince me enough to take the FPS hit it requires.
> 
> So yes 670 SLI can max out TR at 120 fps.
> 
> But if you are arguing for needing 120fps then you are missing the whole point of G-sync. G-sync is meant so you don't need to have 120fps for smooth gameplay, you can achieve that now with 60fps with g-sync.
> 
> I think a lot of monitor companies will be looking at this monitor to see if there really is a market for premium g-sync monitors. I think if it sells well we will see more companies jump on, but if it doesn't do that well, i think companies might have second thoughts.
> 
> I for one will be buying it day 1.


OK, this is getting ridiculous. "Maxing out" a game implies setting all graphic options to their maximum settings NOT cherry picking what options does not work with Nvidia cards. Let's say for argument's sake that we disable Tressfx. There is no way in hell 670SLI can run Tomb raider with 4x SSAA @ 120fps with a 2560x1600 resolution. Give me a break. Titan SLI cannot do the job either. And before you say 4x SSAA is not needed for 1600p my statement is for "maxing out" all graphical options. Moreover, you do need 120fps for Nvidia 3d vision.


----------



## chropose

Is this a TN monitor?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Is this a TN monitor?


Your answer is in the very first post of this thread in the quote from JJ. Plus mentioned in this thread who knows how many times, as well as pretty much any video about this monitor.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Is this a TN monitor?


Yes, and there's a quote from JJ at Asus as to why they chose what they did, and had a custom panel developed for this monitor in the original post.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Reading comprehension fail. I said max out Tomb raider @ 120fps. That obviously includes hair quality set to Tressfx. The link you presented has hair quality set to normal.
> 
> Sure 85hz might be fine for you but not for me. I need 120fps for 3d.


It doesn't "obviously include tressfx" because you said Nvidia instead of AMD, and you even went so far as to say "even 2x msaa" in your completely misinformed little farce of a post

And someone who thinks this monitor is such an "expensive proposition" is now worried about tressfx and max settings?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> OK, this is getting ridiculous. "Maxing out" a game implies setting all graphic options to their maximum settings NOT cherry picking what options does not work with Nvidia cards. Let's say for argument's sake that we disable Tressfx. There is no way in hell 670SLI can run Tomb raider with 4x SSAA @ 120fps with a 2560x1600 resolution. Give me a break. Titan SLI cannot do the job either. And before you say 4x SSAA is not needed for 1600p my statement is for "maxing out" all graphical options. Moreover, you do need 120fps for Nvidia 3d vision.


i've said it before, everyone has a different definition of maxing. my personal opinion on maxing is the same as yours, every setting set to the max. my friend has a 650 ti and tells me he maxes every game. maxing to him is high settings (AA off) and 60 fps on most scenes lol. anyway, i plan on picking up a 3rd kingpin and the 5930k to meet my personal requirements with this monitor


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> OK, this is getting ridiculous. "Maxing out" a game implies setting all graphic options to their maximum settings NOT cherry picking what options does not work with Nvidia cards. Let's say for argument's sake that we disable Tressfx. There is no way in hell 670SLI can run Tomb raider with 4x SSAA @ 120fps with a 2560x1600 resolution. Give me a break. Titan SLI cannot do the job either. And before you say 4x SSAA is not needed for 1600p my statement is for "maxing out" all graphical options. Moreover, you do need 120fps for Nvidia 3d vision.
> 
> 
> 
> i've said it before, everyone has a different definition of maxing. my personal opinion on maxing is the same as yours, every setting set to the max. my friend has a 650 ti and tells me he maxes every game. maxing to him is high settings (AA off) and 60 fps on most scenes lol. anyway, i plan on picking up a 3rd kingpin and the 5930k to meet my personal requirements with this monitor
Click to expand...

I have the same idea of "max" as you, and I'm hoping that two 780 Ti's and my current cpu do the trick.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> reviews speak about better than without not perfect like syncronized, its mathematic.


My interpretation of the reviews was a variable syncronization of monitor to GPU and smoother than hot butter during variable frame rates above 40 but we'll see.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> It doesn't "obviously include tressfx" because you said Nvidia instead of AMD, and you even went so far as to say "even 2x msaa" in your completely misinformed little farce of a post
> 
> And someone who thinks this monitor is such an "expensive proposition" is now worried about tressfx and max settings?


Dude, you are really delusional. Tressfx is a graphical setting and should apply to any computer component that is designed to handle graphics regardless of manufacturer. Yes, Tressfx runs better on AMD cards but that does not mean it does not apply to Nvidia. Your absurd argument implies each GPU manufacturer's card now has different settings for "maxing out" games. My statement is based on personal experience (I have 2x 780 lightnings in SLI overclocked to 1215/7000) and reading reviews online. The guru3d URL you posted states that 780 SLI gives 134fps and 780ti SLI gives 159fps. But this is with FXAA and hair quality set to "normal". Now can you tell me with a straight face that if I increase my settings to 4x SMAA I will will still get 120fps with either of the SLI setups? You need to look at cold hard facts and stop spewing absolute nonsense. It really irks me that people like you mislead other inexperienced members of this forum with patently wrong statements.

I never said I was worried about tressfx and max settings. I was simply stating the difficulty of enjoying the true potential of this monitor when playing newish games like Tomb raider. And my statements are based on facts not misguided and misinformed hand-waving like you.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> I have the same idea of "max" as you, and I'm hoping that two 780 Ti's and my current cpu do the trick.


2 780 ti's will definitely stay above 60 fps on every current game at 1440p with max settings, that cpu might experience some fps drops though. i personally would like to maintain 100+ fps at all times on every game max settings =p


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i've said it before, everyone has a different definition of maxing. my personal opinion on maxing is the same as yours, every setting set to the max. my friend has a 650 ti and tells me he maxes every game. maxing to him is high settings (AA off) and 60 fps on most scenes lol. anyway, i plan on picking up a 3rd kingpin and the 5930k to meet my personal requirements with this monitor


Thank you for a truly sensible and objective post! The nonsense I've been reading in this thread is really befuddling. Why people delude themselves into thinking they are maxing out games when they turn down some settings baffles me.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i've said it before, everyone has a different definition of maxing. my personal opinion on maxing is the same as yours, every setting set to the max. my friend has a 650 ti and tells me he maxes every game. maxing to him is high settings (AA off) and 60 fps on most scenes lol. anyway, i plan on picking up a 3rd kingpin and the 5930k to meet my personal requirements with this monitor


Sensible way of looking at it.

I personally define "maxing" as the point in which increasing the settings no longer yields a perceivable increase in visual quality and effects. I find that in most games where there is a "High", "Very High", and "Ultra", it is typically the "Very High" setting.

As of writing this I can't think of a game I have played where the difference between "Very High" and "Ultra" was perceivable to myself, yet there was a significant performance hit. In some cases the visual difference between the three is completely unnoticeable, and the "max" setting per my definition is "High". I have even noticed that in some games the only difference between "High" and "Ultra" might be a few % extra particle effects that you wouldn't notice if not told.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Dude, you are really delusional. Tressfx is a graphical setting and should apply to any computer component that is designed to handle graphics regardless of manufacturer. Yes, Tressfx runs better on AMD cards but that does not mean it does not apply to Nvidia. Your absurd argument implies each GPU manufacturer's card now has different settings for "maxing out" games. My statement is based on personal experience (I have 2x 780 lightnings in SLI overclocked to 1215/7000) and reading reviews online. The guru3d URL you posted states that 780 SLI gives 134fps and 780ti SLI gives 159fps. But this is with FXAA and hair quality set to "normal". Now can you tell me with a straight face that if I increase my settings to 4x SMAA I will will still get 120fps with either of the SLI setups? You need to look at cold hard facts and stop spewing absolute nonsense. It really irks me that people like you mislead other inexperienced members of this forum with patently wrong statements.
> 
> I never said I was worried about tressfx and max settings. I was simply stating the difficulty of enjoying the true potential of this monitor when playing newish games like Tomb raider. And my statements are based on facts not misguided and misinformed hand-waving like you.


Your first statement was "OH! not even 2xmsaa herp derp herp" now your arguing about max and tress fx and what kind of shampoo she should use to avoid your own first statement

First you mention 780's when its common knowledge Nvidia doesn't run tressfx well, then you mention its soooooo important to you, all the while owning 2 780's ???

Gimme a break, buy a wig


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

Instead of fighting over who has the better gfx cards, lets stick to when the monitor is coming out and questions about it.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Your first statement was "OH! not even 2xmsaa herp derp herp" now your arguing about max and tress fx and what kind of shampoo she should use to avoid your own first statement
> 
> First you mention 780's when its common knowledge Nvidia doesn't run tressfx well, then you mention its soooooo important to you, all the while owning 2 780's ???
> 
> Gimme a break, buy a wig


I am not in anyway avoiding my first statement. I'll restate it again to be clear: you cannot run Tomb raider with 2x MSAA and all other settings at the Ultra preset with SSAO = normal and hair quality = normal and get 120fps. So far, you cannot refute any of my statements because you simply do not have the facts. Why on earth shouldn't I mention 780s? Are they not GPUs used by over 50% of gamers? It makes perfect sense to include them in the discussion.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> I have the same idea of "max" as you, and I'm hoping that two 780 Ti's and my current cpu do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 780 ti's will definitely stay above 60 fps on every current game at 1440p with max settings, that cpu might experience some fps drops though. i personally would like to maintain 100+ fps at all times on every game max settings =p
Click to expand...

Once again, I share your priorities - I want 100+ fps on a 120hz monitor, with maxed-out settings.

Sounds like I may be upgrading my cpu and mobo soon...


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Perhaps the perfect monitor for gamers. My god I'm impressed!


I'd prefer it to be 16:10 instead of 16:9. I'd purchase three for my Nvidia Surround setup in a heartbeat. The 16:10 aspect ratio is perfect for Nvidia Surround setups. The 16:9 aspect ratio is too short.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I can't wait for this monitor. I'm also glad, this will work with every game I run and not limited to BF4. I also upgraded my audio, so this monitor is all that's missing on my desk.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATF_MegaMan*
> 
> Instead of fighting over who has the better gfx cards, lets stick to when the monitor is coming out and questions about it.


Ok then, when the hell is it coming out??


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Reading comprehension fail. I said max out Tomb raider @ 120fps. That obviously includes hair quality set to Tressfx. The link you presented has hair quality set to normal.
> 
> Sure 85hz might be fine for you but not for me. I need 120fps for 3d.


Aside from the fact that I can't even enable TressFX on my SLI cards without Lara's hair teleporting and flying around in three different superpositions like she's just been struck with quantum lightning, have fun playing Portal and Quake 3 on your monitor because I really doubt you'll be able to play anything else with 4xSSAA on top of a 2560x1440 res with your dual 780s. Just out of curiosity, have you ever gamed on a 1440p monitor before? I can't tell the difference myself between 2xSSAA and 4xSSAA with my nose 2" from the screen.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

So, I currently have a 27" Overlord Tempest X27OC @ 2560x1440 120Hz, IPS display, the perks of IPS and even the drawbacks of IPS.

I had my wife's Yoga 2 Pro sitting on my desk earlier, it has a very nice display, and I really noticed something. The glare on my gloss screen in my house is insane, I didn't realize it before, but it is REALLY bad. We have very large windows and a lot of lights in the room I have my PC in, and I guess I just "dealt" with it before, not really noticing it.

I was bummed this Asus had an AG coating on it, but after really looking at how much glare I have been letting go "unnoticed", I kind of think it might be a really good thing in my situation. That being said, I am pretty sure I am going to toss down for one of these the moment I can on Amazon, and give it a spin. Worst case scenario is I send it back to Amazon if I don't like it that much over my current display.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> I'd prefer it to be 16:10 instead of 16:9. I'd purchase three for my Nvidia Surround setup in a heartbeat. The 16:10 aspect ratio is perfect for Nvidia Surround setups. The 16:9 aspect ratio is too short.


As a heads up, G-Sync currently only allows a single monitor to be used, however all of the other features this display brings to the table are still usable. I do have to agree though, 16:10 would have been a nice perk, and quite possibly another first for the monitor as well (since it is the first native 120Hz (or higher, as the monitor is apparently capable of 144Hz) 1440p display, and first 1440p G-Sync monitor).

EDIT: By "a single monitor" I'm referring to Nvidia Surround currently not being compatible when gaming with G-Sync. (end edit)

I'm still hoping for a second version of this monitor to come out alongside the G-Sync, display port only version, because I still maintain it would be nice to have all three monitors match, but Viewsonic VP2770's or BenQ's BL2710PT are more than up to the task for secondary monitors (I'm upgrading to a 3x27" 1440p setup, but will only be gaming on one monitor).


----------



## clear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> As a heads up, G-Sync currently only allows a single monitor to be used, however all of the other features this display brings to the table are still usable. I do have to agree though, 16:10 would have been a nice perk, and quite possibly another first for the monitor as well (since it is the first native 120Hz (or higher, as the monitor is apparently capable of 144Hz) 1440p display, and first 1440p G-Sync monitor).
> 
> I'm still hoping for a second version of this monitor to come out alongside the G-Sync, display port only version, because I still maintain it would be nice to have all three monitors match, but Viewsonic VP2770's or BenQ's BL2710PT are more than up to the task for secondary monitors (I'm upgrading to a 3x27" 1440p setup, but will only be gaming on one monitor).


In regards to G-Sync only allowing a single monitor, does this apply only to Nvidia Surround, or to regular secondary displays as well?


----------



## xentrox

Just picked up a twin for my 680 SC off of eBay. I guess it's time to SLI again, last time I SLI'd was back when I had my twin 570 SC's.

Is 680 SLI stable on most games? Anyone care to testify? I mainly play Frosbite and UE games.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> In regards to G-Sync only allowing a single monitor, does this apply only to Nvidia Surround, or to regular secondary displays as well?


I've read that G-Sync only allows one monitor to be driven when gaming (and the game has to be in fullscreen), so I'm hoping this only applies to Nvidia Surround. Nvidia has mentioned they're working on surround support with G-Sync.

Re-reading what I've written... The way I wrote that does make it sound like I was stating you could only have one monitor period. I'll add an edit to my post to clarify I was referring to in-game performance, because the reply you quoted sure comes across as confusing the waters. Thanks for catching that!


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Just picked up a twin for my 680 SC off of eBay. I guess it's time to SLI again, last time I SLI'd was back when I had my twin 570 SC's.
> 
> Is 680 SLI stable on most games? Anyone care to testify? I mainly play Frosbite and UE games.


BF3/BF4 for Frostbite and Splinter Cell: Blacklist for Unreal are all in the 95% usage range across both my cards, balanced really well. No issues.

Blacklist throws a fit sometimes when I try and run fullscreen 1440p/120hz though, ESPECIALLY when I try and run the Steam overlay on it. Not sure why. Tabbing out and back in a few times usually fixes it.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Just picked up a twin for my 680 SC off of eBay. I guess it's time to SLI again, last time I SLI'd was back when I had my twin 570 SC's.
> 
> Is 680 SLI stable on most games? Anyone care to testify? I mainly play Frosbite and UE games.


Ive been running SLI 680s for over a year now and every game i have played has always been stable in regards to SLI. I will be upgrading to high end maxwell as soon as its available though to maximize performance with this monitor and skip 700 series alltogether..


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> Aside from the fact that I can't even enable TressFX on my SLI cards without Lara's hair teleporting and flying around in three different superpositions like she's just been struck with quantum lightning, have fun playing Portal and Quake 3 on your monitor because I really doubt you'll be able to play anything else with 4xSSAA on top of a 2560x1440 res with your dual 780s. Just out of curiosity, have you ever gamed on a 1440p monitor before? I can't tell the difference myself between 2xSSAA and 4xSSAA with my nose 2" from the screen.


I play on a 1600p monitor (Dell U3011). I agree that there is very little difference between 2xSSAA and 4xSSAA at this resolution but there is a noticable difference between FXAA and 2xSSAA. So my argument is you cannot run Tomb Raider at the Ultra Preset and 2xSSAA and still get 120fps if you are using a 1600p or 1440p monitor. Everyone has different graphical requirements for games which is fine. But saying you can max out any game with 780SLI or 780ti SLI is simply technically not true if you cannot set EVERY graphical option to it MAX value.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Any news on a release date for this puppy?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Any news on a release date for this puppy?


Not yet. An update should be coming any day now...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Any news on a release date for this puppy?


I, and I am sure many others, have been looking every day!









I am hoping for the $799 price point, or less, on Amazon Prime, I will be on that like white on rice, or brown on rice if you like brown rice. $3.99 for Next Day shipping? Yes please, don't mind if I do!

If I like it, I will be listing my Overlord at a pretty hefty discount from its retail price point, just to clear it out of my house.


----------



## Waro

Somewhere at overclock.net it has been said that Nvidia is working on compatiblity between ULMB and G-Sync, so you can use both at the same time.

What do you think, will this be also possible with the PG278Q? Maybe after a firmware update? Or if you don't know, where could I ask Asus, does they answer questions from the community in the ROG Forum?


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I, and I am sure many others, have been looking every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping for the $799 price point, or less, on Amazon Prime, I will be on that like white on rice, or brown on rice if you like brown rice. $3.99 for Next Day shipping? Yes please, don't mind if I do!
> 
> If I like it, I will be listing my Overlord at a pretty hefty discount from its retail price point, just to clear it out of my house.


It would be $7.99 for overnight shipping because it is a larger item but I am willing to pay eight dollars for the privilege of getting it one day earlier.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Somewhere at overclock.net it has been said that Nvidia is working on compatiblity between ULMB and G-Sync, so you can use both at the same time.
> 
> What do you think, will this be also possible with the PG278Q? Maybe after a firmware update? Or if you don't know, where could I ask Asus, does they answer questions from the community in the ROG Forum?


They are working on this, and I imagine a Firmware update would provide it for early adopters; worse case you have to buy a new G-Sync module, which would kind of suck, but I would do it anyways. One of the gambles you take as an early adopter of anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATF_MegaMan*
> 
> It would be $7.99 for overnight shipping because it is a larger item but I am willing to pay eight dollars for the privilege of getting it one day earlier.


I ordered a 7 foot high by 5 foot wide three level ferret enclosure for a friend and paid the normal $2.99 shipped.










That being said, even if it was $10 for Next Day, they have my money!


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Ive been running SLI 680s for over a year now and every game i have played has always been stable in regards to SLI. I will be upgrading to high end maxwell as soon as its available though to maximize performance with this monitor and skip 700 series alltogether..


Cheers for the feedback. That's good to hear.

One thing I'm a bit concerned with is I will be running a GTX680 SC signature alongside a GTX680 Signature non-SC. Considering both have different clocks, thinking out loud here are my possible options to mitigate this:

Use Precision to downclock/overclock both GPUs
Flash the non-SC BIOS on the SC card (Voids warranty of course)
Return the card I just bought and look for an SC
I have some experience with NiBiTor, and that was years back, so I'm not sure how easy it is to swap Kepler BIOS's across two signature cards, but I could really appreciate some expert opinion on this.


----------



## mbreslin

"Nvidia has mentioned they're working on surround support with G-Sync."

"Nvidia is working on compatiblity between ULMB and G-Sync, so you can use both at the same time."

I keep throwing money at the screen, nothing is happening.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> "Nvidia has mentioned they're working on surround support with G-Sync."
> 
> "Nvidia is working on compatiblity between ULMB and G-Sync, so you can use both at the same time."
> 
> I keep throwing money at the screen, nothing is happening.


Funny thing is, throwing money at this situation is one way of getting it done faster. More money for R&D, the quicker it happens!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Funny thing is, throwing money at this situation is one way of getting it done faster. More money for R&D, the quicker it happens!


I bought 2 of their 1000$ gpus on day 1. Overpaying and early adopting is my contribution to their R&D budget.

The thing is I've never even been interested in multimonitor, but if they got ulmb and gsync working at the same time plus in surround I would buy 3 for sure.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I bought 2 of their 1000$ gpus on day 1. Overpaying and early adopting is my contribution to their R&D budget.
> 
> The thing is I've never even been interested in multimonitor, but if they got ulmb and gsync working at the same time plus in surround I would buy 3 for sure.


the universe would implode if that happened, and i'd buy 3 as well


----------



## subyman

I currently run an R9 290 with a water block. I like my current performance but want the Gsync feature. It is my understanding that the 780 has lower performance than the R9 290 and the 780TI is more powerful (especially over clocked.) I'd like to make a lateral move to an nvidia card without spending much money but I do not want to take a hit on performance. I'd definitely do another water block. What card and model would you guys suggest?

Can't wait for the monitor!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I currently run an R9 290 with a water block. I like my current performance but want the Gsync feature. It is my understanding that the 780 has lower performance than the R9 290 and the 780TI is more powerful (especially over clocked.) I'd like to make a lateral move to an nvidia card without spending much money but I do not want to take a hit on performance. I'd definitely do another water block. What card and model would you guys suggest?
> 
> Can't wait for the monitor!


If you want to water cool the 780 (Ti), whichever you go with, you can buy an EVGA Hydrocopper with the block installed already. The other option is of course buying a card and separate block for it. Going with the Ti you will see higher levels of performance, and going with a 780 you would see the same level of performance.

You should be able to make the move for maybe $100, or even zero cost, depending on if you sold the 290 or not. Right now 290s on eBay are going at pretty insane pricing, $500+ because of the "Mining Craze."


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I currently run an R9 290 with a water block. I like my current performance but want the Gsync feature. It is my understanding that the 780 has lower performance than the R9 290 and the 780TI is more powerful (especially over clocked.) I'd like to make a lateral move to an nvidia card without spending much money but I do not want to take a hit on performance. I'd definitely do another water block. What card and model would you guys suggest?
> 
> Can't wait for the monitor!


if you got a r290 I would wait until 8xx which is around the corner


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> if you got a r290 I would wait until 8xx which is around the corner


High end Maxwell isn't really expected until October(ish), at the earliest July, but knowing Nvidia and their "Second Half" release windows, it will be around October.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Cheers for the feedback. That's good to hear.
> 
> One thing I'm a bit concerned with is I will be running a GTX680 SC signature alongside a GTX680 Signature non-SC. Considering both have different clocks, thinking out loud here are my possible options to mitigate this:
> 
> Use Precision to downclock/overclock both GPUs
> Flash the non-SC BIOS on the SC card (Voids warranty of course)
> Return the card I just bought and look for an SC
> I have some experience with NiBiTor, and that was years back, so I'm not sure how easy it is to swap Kepler BIOS's across two signature cards, but I could really appreciate some expert opinion on this.


Just use trial and error with the new card to get them both to boost in the same way. I have two identical 670s and both require different boost clock offsets to get to similar frequencies under load. When I added the second card, I just tested it to see if it would OC to the max of my original card, and adjusted both downward if not.

In my experience, flashing your BIOS with one from a different model is risky. Even with identical model numbers, my 2nd 670 did not like the modified BIOS I made from the original BIOS of the first card. I had to modify it separately to get the same general result (increased power %, etc.)


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> If you want to water cool the 780 (Ti), whichever you go with, you can buy an EVGA Hydrocopper with the block installed already. The other option is of course buying a card and separate block for it. Going with the Ti you will see higher levels of performance, and going with a 780 you would see the same level of performance.
> 
> You should be able to make the move for maybe $100, or even zero cost, depending on if you sold the 290 or not. Right now 290s on eBay are going at pretty insane pricing, $500+ because of the "Mining Craze."


I saw a few R9 290's with WB going for around $600, so I'd come out ahead of what I spent if I sold it. I think I'd be happy with 780 performance, but could possibly pick up a used 780 TI for around the $550/600 mark. I may dangle my R9 290 out there and see if I get any bites. Thanks for the response.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> if you got a r290 I would wait until 8xx which is around the corner


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> if you got a r290 I would wait until 8xx which is around the corner


I thought about waiting for 8xx, but that seems far off and I'd like to take advantage of the stupid R9 290 prices right now (I bought it for $399 at launch.)


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I have two identical 670s and both require different boost clock offsets to get to similar frequencies under load. When I added the second card, I just tested it to see if it would OC to the max of my original card, and adjusted both downward if not.


I hear ya, looking at the numbers at a glance. Core clock boost might not be as much of an issue but the 200 MHz boost on the memory is going to be interesting.

*Non-SC:*

Core Clock
1006MHz

Boost Clock
1058MHz

Effective Memory Clock
6008MHz

*SC:*

Core Clock
1084MHz

Boost Clock
1150MHz

Effective Memory Clock
6208MHz


----------



## Shogon

I need this thing now lol. I'm so tired of Surround


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I need this thing now lol. I'm so tired of Surround


amen brother...
Let us petition ASUS for OCN review samples!


----------



## chropose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yes, and there's a quote from JJ at Asus as to why they chose what they did, and had a custom panel developed for this monitor in the original post.


OK. So one, if not some, 1440p korean monitor can do 120+ Hz and can also do 4K with 30 Hz and have 1.07 billion colors rather than 16.7 million. All for under $500 pricetag. Is this asus really worth-it? Well, of course asus trumps them with lower input lag. But if I'm not an FPS gamer, it is a better choice to pick the korean one, isn't it?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> OK. So one, if not some, 1440p korean monitor can do 120+ Hz and can also do 4K with 30 Hz and have 1.07 billion colors rather than 16.7 million. All for under $500 pricetag. Is this asus really worth-it? Well, of course asus trumps them with lower input lag. But if I'm not an FPS gamer, it is a better choice to pick the korean one, isn't it?


I'll personally take the monitor with the warranty that also matches the claims it makes. The Asus ROG Swift ~IS~ a 120+Hz monitor out of the gates with no messing around, no overclocking, and no potential image quality issues once you start overclocking. The Asus monitor also includes G-Sync, and is currently the only 1440p monitor with such.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> OK. So one, if not some, 1440p korean monitor can do 120+ Hz and can also do 4K with 30 Hz and have 1.07 billion colors rather than 16.7 million. All for under $500 pricetag. Is this asus really worth-it? Well, of course asus trumps them with lower input lag. But if I'm not an FPS gamer, it is a better choice to pick the korean one, isn't it?


If you're okay with dead pixels, backlight bleed, don't need/want g-sync, and a not guaranteed 120Hz, then sure.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> OK. So one, if not some, 1440p korean monitor can do 120+ Hz and can also do 4K with 30 Hz and have 1.07 billion colors rather than 16.7 million. All for under $500 pricetag. Is this asus really worth-it? Well, of course asus trumps them with lower input lag. But if I'm not an FPS gamer, it is a better choice to pick the korean one, isn't it?


I'm no fan of TN panels

But if the reviews of G-Sync are to be believed than we should be able to really enable some over the top settings and still have a very smooth experience


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> I'm no fan of TN panels
> 
> But if the reviews of G-Sync are to be believed than we should be able to really enable some over the top settings and still have a very smooth experience


its not a normal run of the mill TN panel. its a completely new one thats never been used before with better color. and gsync is everything its touted to be, from first hand experience. i use the vg248qe with gsync, and with color profiles you can get it to look good, and the smoothness of games more than makes up for it. i actually sold my catleap a while back to get this monitor.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> its not a normal run of the mill TN panel. its a completely new one thats never been used before with better color. and gsync is everything its touted to be, from first hand experience. i use the vg248qe with gsync, and with color profiles you can get it to look good, and the smoothness of games more than makes up for it. i actually sold my catleap a while back to get this monitor.


I know jim

If you read some of my posts I'm usually a snobby IPS jerk









But seeing a few vids on this monitor it doesn't look half bad, not half bad at all









Really want to see what benefits G-sync will have for my SLi Ti's

Gonna try to supersample and ubersample the piss out of every game I play


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> its not a normal run of the mill TN panel. its a completely new one thats never been used before with better color. and gsync is everything its touted to be, from first hand experience. i use the vg248qe with gsync, and with color profiles you can get it to look good, and the smoothness of games more than makes up for it. i actually sold my catleap a while back to get this monitor.


Just out of curiosity... if money wasn't an issue, would you have kept the Catleap as a movie monitor and the 248 for gaming?

I plan to keep an accurate IPS monitor on the side for when I want to watch movies, but my Catleap is probably overkill for that.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> Just out of curiosity... if money wasn't an issue, would you have kept the Catleap as a movie monitor and the 248 for gaming?
> 
> I plan to keep an accurate IPS monitor on the side for when I want to watch movies, but my Catleap is probably overkill for that.


My problem with IPS is the Black is very grey. Honestly, I would recommend a good VA panel for a side display if you want to watch videos, you get much darker blacks and close to IPS color reproduction on the other colors.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> Just out of curiosity... if money wasn't an issue, would you have kept the Catleap as a movie monitor and the 248 for gaming?
> 
> I plan to keep an accurate IPS monitor on the side for when I want to watch movies, but my Catleap is probably overkill for that.


That's what I plan to do. I'll keep my Viewsonic VP2770-LED and use the Asus for gaming. I'll be selling my Catleap that I use beside the Viewsonic.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> Just out of curiosity... if money wasn't an issue, would you have kept the Catleap as a movie monitor and the 248 for gaming?
> 
> I plan to keep an accurate IPS monitor on the side for when I want to watch movies, but my Catleap is probably overkill for that.


yeah i probably would have kept it to use for something other than gaming if i had my current job.


----------



## mbreslin

I went from 24 to 30" and the difference is huge obviously. Have any of you gone from 30" to 27", I'm worried no matter how good the monitor is it will feel like a downgrade.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I went from 24 to 30" and the difference is huge obviously. Have any of you gone from 30" to 27", I'm worried no matter how good the monitor is it will feel like a downgrade.


I went from 30" (HP ZR30W) to 27" (Qnix QX2710) and I was worried about the same thing. But it really wasn't a massive difference. 27" is still a nice large monitor -- large enough to be fulfilling for games and work. Yes I still prefer the 16:10 30", but the 27" saves some valuable desk space.

My Qnix QX2710 broke so I'm very excited and ready for the PG278Q with a real warranty (Qnix warranty required me to pay shipping both ways to South Korea; costing ~$200). Could hardly stand the build quality of the Qnix after having the HP ZR30W. $800 is an absolute no brainer for me on the PG278Q.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Is there any chance that an IPS panel with G-Sync support might be released?


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Is there any chance that an IPS panel with G-Sync support might be released?


yeah, I believe an IZGO panel with OLED backlighting can do 120hz + with >1ms response time with better than IPS colours and G-Sync but it's BIG BIG BIG money and will be for a few years to come. I believe JJ said that but I can't remember where to start looking

So don't expect it anytime soon


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> yeah, I believe an IZGO panel with OLED backlighting can do 120hz + with >1ms response time with better than IPS colours and G-Sync but it's BIG BIG BIG money and will be for a few years to come. I believe JJ said that but I can't remember where to start looking
> 
> So don't expect it anytime soon


I don't need 120Hz. Just a 60Hz 1440p (or 4K maybe?) glossy IPS panel with G-Sync would be good.


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I don't need 120Hz. Just a 60Hz 1440p (or 4K maybe?) glossy IPS panel with G-Sync would be good.


Well I do. Throw in Lightboost that somehow works with G-sync with non-existant input lag and you can have all of my money







.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craftyman*
> 
> Well I do. Throw in Lightboost that somehow works with G-sync with non-existant input lag and you can have all of my money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Like Heracles said, those kind of specs will take a lot of time to go into production and will cost a lot of money.

I can sacrifice 120Hz if they can give me a 1440p/4K IPS panel with G-Sync. It would take twice the GPU power to render 120FPS anyways, and a constant 60FPS looks pretty smooth to me. But that may be due to the fact that I have never experienced 120FPS.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Like Heracles said, those kind of specs will take a lot of time to go into production and will cost a lot of money.
> 
> I can sacrifice 120Hz if they can give me a 1440p/4K IPS panel with G-Sync. It would take twice the GPU power to render 120FPS anyways, and a constant 60FPS looks pretty smooth to me. But that may be due to the fact that I have never experienced 120FPS.


You do not know what you're missing especially if you play shooters.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> You do not know what you're missing especially if you play shooters.


It's a good thing that I have never experienced 120FPS, it would make the choice between IPS and 120Hz a real tough one.

Why can't they just come out with a 120Hz IPS panel at whatever resolution? I bet they would sell like crazy.


----------



## gopala33

if i get 27 monitor with GSYNC for PC GTX 780 TI OR TITAN

how play xbox 360 console and ps3 that need HDMI

i think need buy another monitor with hdmi

my table space limited dont want trouble two monitor


----------



## chropose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> If you're okay with dead pixels, backlight bleed, don't need/want g-sync, and a not guaranteed 120Hz, then sure.


Well, what an optimistic person you are, lol.

Just throw up an extra $100 and get a reputable eBay seller, such as a-hole, which guarantees 0 dead / stuck pixel and no backlight bleeding. Now we're talking.









Sent from Crossover 27Q LED, zero dead or stuck pixels, no backlight bleed.


----------



## Mand12

For the people wanting this for surround, just how much GPU hardware are you expecting to throw at 11 million pixels in true 8-bit color at 120 Hz?

You're talking up around 30 Gb/s...


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> It's a good thing that I have never experienced 120FPS, it would make the choice between IPS and 120Hz a real tough one.
> 
> Why can't they just come out with a 120Hz IPS panel at whatever resolution? I bet they would sell like crazy.


Because IPS is too slow for 120 Hz to really work. Yes, I know about the overclocked Korean panels, but there are very real image quality tradeoffs.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Well, what an optimistic person you are, lol.
> 
> Just throw up an extra $100 and get a reputable eBay seller, such as a-hole, which guarantees 0 dead / stuck pixel and no backlight bleeding. Now we're talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Crossover 27Q LED, zero dead or stuck pixels, no backlight bleed.


Just being realistic. Even from reputable sellers, perfect pixel ones will tend to have some. Korean monitors are a crap shoot. I'd say if you got one that had zero dead/stuck, and 0 backlight bleed without any work on your end, then you are one of the few.

With this, you know what you're getting, and if there is a problem, you don't have to go through a hassle with the seller or buy an extra squaretrade warranty, although with some companies, RMA can be a hassle in itself. Plus, you have g-sync and 1ms response times here, which I would say is the main selling point and the main reason for the higher price.

I have considered Korean several times, and I just can't convince myself to take that kind of risk. Not with the luck I tend to have.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Well, what an optimistic person you are, lol.
> 
> Just throw up an extra $100 and get a reputable eBay seller, such as a-hole, which guarantees 0 dead / stuck pixel and no backlight bleeding. Now we're talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Crossover 27Q LED, zero dead or stuck pixels, no backlight bleed.


Yeah, sure, just "throw up another $100". You're not really guaranteed to get 0 dead/ stuck pixels and no backlight bleeding.

maybe, just maybe, a little less likely to get dead pixels etc.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> I went from 30" (HP ZR30W) to 27" (Qnix QX2710) and I was worried about the same thing. But it really wasn't a massive difference. 27" is still a nice large monitor -- large enough to be fulfilling for games and work. Yes I still prefer the 16:10 30", but the 27" saves some valuable desk space.
> 
> My Qnix QX2710 broke so I'm very excited and ready for the PG278Q with a real warranty (Qnix warranty required me to pay shipping both ways to South Korea; costing ~$200). Could hardly stand the build quality of the Qnix after having the HP ZR30W. $800 is an absolute no brainer for me on the PG278Q.


Thanks for the response, I don't care about desk space as I'll be wall mounting anyway. I do like my u3014 but it would be nice to actually play titanfall and witcher 3 with vsync off, on the u3014 the tearing is so horrible you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Is there any chance that an IPS panel with G-Sync support might be released?


Overlord Computers is currently awaiting G-Sync modules for their Tempest line of panels, which will work on the Catleaps, Shimians, and other "Korean" IPS panels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Just being realistic. Even from reputable sellers, perfect pixel ones will tend to have some. Korean monitors are a crap shoot. I'd say if you got one that had zero dead/stuck, and 0 backlight bleed without any work on your end, then you are one of the few.
> 
> With this, you know what you're getting, and if there is a problem, you don't have to go through a hassle with the seller or buy an extra squaretrade warranty, although with some companies, RMA can be a hassle in itself. Plus, you have g-sync and 1ms response times here, which I would say is the main selling point and the main reason for the higher price.
> 
> I have considered Korean several times, and I just can't convince myself to take that kind of risk. Not with the luck I tend to have.


Really?

I have purchased 4 "Koreans" and not a one has had a stuck or dead pixel.

Frankly I have found the people who are the most critical of them haven't ever actually bought one or used one, they are just talking out the side of their mouth because "someone" on the internet had a complaint.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> It would take twice the GPU power to render 120FPS anyways, and a constant 60FPS looks pretty smooth to me. But that may be due to the fact that I have never experienced 120FPS.


You definitely don't know what you're missing if you haven't tried it. You honestly don't even really know what you've been missing when you initially make the jump to 120 Hz. What will really make you realize what you're missing is getting used to 120 Hz and then going back to 60 Hz just for the sake of trying it. It will make your eyes bleed.


----------



## SniperCzar

Honestly when this goes up for preorder I may just grab it, sell my OC Catleap, and pick up a Panasonic plasma for a dedicated "movie monitor"


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Overlord Computers is currently awaiting G-Sync modules for their Tempest line of panels, which will work on the Catleaps, Shimians, and other "Korean" IPS panels.
> Really?
> 
> I have purchased 4 "Koreans" and not a one has had a stuck or dead pixel.
> 
> Frankly I have found the people who are the most critical of them haven't ever actually bought one or used one, they are just talking out the side of their mouth because "someone" on the internet had a complaint.


I tend to agree. I bought a Catleap over a year ago when they were newer and didn't opt for the perfect guarantee. I didn't get any dead pixels. I bought mine when they were only $280 shipped


----------



## Scorpion49

I bought a Catleap and it caught fire. Still waiting on this monitor though.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I bought a Catleap and it caught fire. Still waiting on this monitor though.


That's awesome. Pics?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> That's awesome. Pics?


I can't find any at the moment but I did have pics of the burnt up PCB. There were flames coming out the top of the monitor.


----------



## i7monkey

Back in 2001 I bought a 19" LG FlatTron 775FT CRT @ 85Hz and the quality was incredible. When I finally upgraded in 2009 to LCD and again in 2011 to a 1080P LCD monitor, I noticed that the quality generally sucked.

Both my current LCDs are 60Hz. Why was my CRT so good to look at? Because of the refresh rate difference?

I remember going down to 60Hz from 85 on my CRT and my eyes would get sore and it would be difficult to look at the screen. Will 120Hz solve this? Do 120Hz monitors look like old CRTs?


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> For the people wanting this for surround, just how much GPU hardware are you expecting to throw at 11 million pixels in true 8-bit color at 120 Hz?
> 
> You're talking up around 30 Gb/s...


Around 3 - 4 high end GPU's ie 290x/780ti/880?


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Back in 2001 I bought a 19" LG FlatTron 775FT CRT @ 85Hz and the quality was incredible. When I finally upgraded in 2009 to LCD and again in 2011 to a 1080P LCD monitor, I noticed that the quality generally sucked.
> 
> Both my current LCDs are 60Hz. Why was my CRT so good to look at? Because of the refresh rate difference?
> 
> I remember going down to 60Hz from 85 on my CRT and my eyes would get sore and it would be difficult to look at the screen. Will 120Hz solve this? Do 120Hz monitors look like old CRTs?


it won't solve everything but it certainly helps. I too was a diehard CRT fan until my old dell trinitron finally died. I have had a few 60hz TN LCD panels and now have a Planar 120hz. There is still tearing/slower screens, not as vibrant of colors, etc.

The CRT was instant beautiful pictures whereas the LCD's really have a "slow" or "laggy" feeling about them. The tech is getting better and these things like Gsync and BenQ/Asus commitment to low response times help.. but jeez, nothin is like those old CRT's


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Back in 2001 I bought a 19" LG FlatTron 775FT CRT @ 85Hz and the quality was incredible. When I finally upgraded in 2009 to LCD and again in 2011 to a 1080P LCD monitor, I noticed that the quality generally sucked.
> 
> Both my current LCDs are 60Hz. Why was my CRT so good to look at? Because of the refresh rate difference?
> 
> I remember going down to 60Hz from 85 on my CRT and my eyes would get sore and it would be difficult to look at the screen. Will 120Hz solve this? Do 120Hz monitors look like old CRTs?


I know that feel, and yes a 120Hz LCD will match or beat a CRT if you use 2D lightboost. I'd look into it. It's definitely worth the investment.


----------



## ErockR32

First post here ... I am looking forward to getting this monitor in stock at my job ( I just got rid of my 3x portrait debzel 24" asus set up) in hope that this gsync monitor is amazing ... here is to hoping !!!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> First post here ... I am looking forward to getting this monitor in stock at my job ( I just got rid of my 3x portrait debzel 24" asus set up) in hope that this gsync monitor is amazing ... here is to hoping !!!


Welcome aboard OCN.









Looking forward to finding out the release date myself. I have a feeling there's going to be a lot of us camping out for new a monitor that day.


----------



## Alvarado

Off topic but wow I always felt old but now I don't think I could use one of those CRT monitors. Aren't they like 800x600 res? It's a scary thought using such a low res.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Off topic but wow I always felt old but now I don't think I could use one of those CRT monitors. Aren't they like 800x600 res? It's a scary thought using such a low res.


Mine was [email protected] Pretty decent for 2001.

When I got an LCD in 2009 I was shocked at the image quality and piss poor refresh rate.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Mine was [email protected] Pretty decent for 2001.
> 
> When I got an LCD in 2009 I was shocked at the image quality and piss poor refresh rate.


Yeah mine was x1024 as well. 19" with plenty of resolution and mine was 100hz refresh rate. That thing was pure gold. I quit playing competitive FPS because of LCD's. I wish I'd bought one of those Sony FW900's and never looked back.


----------



## SIDWULF

Ewwwww CRT monitors and that slightly blurry image...LCD's are crisp and sharp and made up of individual pixels...all uniform...all precise


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Ewwwww CRT monitors and that slightly blurry image...LCD's are crisp and sharp and made up of individual pixels...all uniform...all precise


You really have no idea how much better CRTs are do you?


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> *Overlord Computers is currently awaiting G-Sync modules for their Tempest line of panels, which will work on the Catleaps, Shimians, and other "Korean" IPS panels.*


What? What? I heard scribby say there would never be gsync for tempest? Where did you hear that?


----------



## kael13

LG are coming out with a badass 34" 21:9 1440p panel in a couple of weeks... I wish that had Gsync.

Are there any rumours of 21:9 screens with Gsync?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> You really have no idea how much better CRTs are do you?


That doesn't change the *fact* that LCD running at native resolution gives a slightly sharper picture than CRT.

Some people easily tell the difference, some don't.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> What? What? I heard scribby say there would never be gsync for tempest? Where did you hear that?


http://overlordforum.com/topic/603-nvidia-g-sync/?p=7017
Quote:


> So here is where GSYNC for Tempests stand: in queue.
> 
> Since Nvidia handles all the board design for all the OEMs on the planet, for any and all panels they request, Nvidia is a bit overwhelmed at the moment. I was told yesterday that Nvidia only has so much "bandwidth" (person hours) for GSYNC design and those engineers are working their tails off trying to get all the boards done as soon as possible.
> 
> What does this mean for our requested panel design? We are not in process yet, but their engineers want to get ours out. However, the larger OEMs are first to be served, which makes sense since Overlord is very small compared to all the others. For now it seems only TN-related panels are being designed.
> 
> It is good news that Nvidia's engineers want to tackle our panel and OC PCBs - it is somewhat bad news that there isn't enough hours in the day to get everything done! I was told our panel will be designed, but not when. There also seems to be some discussion as to what extent the overclock on the panel would be set and how that all would work. That discussion is for a later time once the engineers take a look at our gerbers and decide how to best tackle GSYNC and our panel.
> 
> Overall, this means once the design is complete we would offer the same deal going for the ASUS 248 panel (and others that will be coming in the next 6 months with GSYNC) - a pre-done panel with GSYNC, a mod service, and a kit (that is the plan at this moment). Of course, all of this can change at any time since we are at the mercy of Nvidia and their schedule.


So they're definitely coming, it's just a question of when.


----------



## Junkboy

I'm still holding my breath that if and when Scribby gets his monitors up and running with it and NV has designed them a board that it's compatible with my current Catleap.


----------



## Mand12

IPS G-Sync may be more complicated than people think. The comments from ASUS about why they went with TN over IPS are not encouraging for the IPS side...


----------



## medicgarou

Hi all, First post for me here and have a quick question. Just built my system a few months ago and have an Asus GC2OC GTX760. Opinion time, does this card have enough horsepower for this monitor at 1440p or should I consider upgrading the card as well ?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medicgarou*
> 
> Hi all, First post for me here and have a quick question. Just built my system a few months ago and have an Asus GC2OC GTX760. Opinion time, does this card have enough horsepower for this monitor at 1440p or should I consider upgrading the card as well ?


no, if you want to play at 120fps. if you want to use the real stand out feature of the monitor, gsync, you dont need to have in the range of 40-60fps to get smooth gameplay. not sure that how the 760 performs at 1440p, but id imagine you would need an upgrade either way. another 760 maybe?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medicgarou*
> 
> Hi all, First post for me here and have a quick question. Just built my system a few months ago and have an Asus GC2OC GTX760. Opinion time, does this card have enough horsepower for this monitor at 1440p or should I consider upgrading the card as well ?


http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1038

For a 760 at 1440, with high settings, the bench seems to be around 40 FPS. That's about as low as I'd go, and I'd recommend toning down a graphics setting or two to get things up a bit, but it'll be doable. You're going to be solidly in the sweet spot where G-Sync has its most dramatically positive effects, however, such that this will probably be the best performance your 760 will have ever put out.

Long-term, you'll want to upgrade to take full advantage of the monitor, but I'd recommend against upgrading now and waiting for the 800 series to arrive later this year.

This monitor has HUGE headroom performance-wise though. 1440 120Hz takes some serious power to max out. One card of any kind at this point won't do it. But that's good, because it means this monitor will stick with you through many years and quite possibly many GPU upgrade cycles.


----------



## itani

This is currently my rig:

Intel Core i7 3970X Six Core Overclocked 4.4ghz
2x nVidia GeForce GTX Titan SLI
32GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866MHz C10 Quad Channel Memory Kit
Asus Rampage IV Intel X79 Motherboard
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
Samsung 840 Pro 512GB SSD
Seagate 2TB Barracuda Green 32MB Cache SATA II Hard Disk Drive
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit)
Corsair H100i CPU Cooler
Corsair AX1200i Power Supply

Do you think I can take advantage of this monitor with everything at the highest settings monitor wise and in games?


----------



## Mand12

In a word:

Yes.


----------



## zealord

damn ever since the announcement of Gsync I feel that I notice tearing really bad in games like Metro LL, Thief etc.

damn you selective perception


----------



## itani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> In a word:
> 
> Yes.


Thanks mate


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itani*
> 
> Thanks mate


Complete a Rig Builder and insert it into your signature - this will save you posting specs in the future!


----------



## itani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Complete a Rig Builder and insert it into your signature - this will save you posting specs in the future!


Done thanks


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I bought a Catleap and it caught fire. Still waiting on this monitor though.


When my CRT went, it did this, I actually unplugged it and dumped my soda down the back because the flames were rather large.....

One minute I am tearing it up in Delta Force, the next my display is literally of fire; funeral by fire, god I miss that display.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> damn ever since the announcement of Gsync I feel that I notice tearing really bad in games like Metro LL, Thief etc.
> 
> damn you selective perception


Yea, it is a real killer of things.

We have become so acclimated to the garbage displays we have had post CRT era, and just "forgot" what to look for and how things can be. Then something comes along that is closer to what a CRT can do, and suddenly they are glaring issues.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medicgarou*
> 
> Hi all, First post for me here and have a quick question. Just built my system a few months ago and have an Asus GC2OC GTX760. Opinion time, does this card have enough horsepower for this monitor at 1440p or should I consider upgrading the card as well ?


A rough estimation is losing about 40% fps when switching from 1080p to 1440p.

So whatever games you're playing now, take away 40% of your frame rate, that's approximately what you'll be getting on a 1440p monitor.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> When my CRT went, it did this, I actually unplugged it and dumped my soda down the back because the flames were rather large.....
> 
> One minute I am tearing it up in Delta Force, the next my display is literally of fire; funeral by fire, god I miss that display.
> Yea, it is a real killer of things.
> 
> We have become so acclimated to the garbage displays we have had post CRT era, and just "forgot" what to look for and how things can be. Then something comes along that is closer to what a CRT can do, and suddenly they are glaring issues.


I had a fat 50" TV that went that way, it was scary and awesome at the same time, good thing this was when HDTVs were becoming common so the replacement wasn't too painful.


----------



## resend

nice monitor


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Because IPS is too slow for 120 Hz to really work. Yes, I know about the overclocked Korean panels, but there are very real image quality tradeoffs.


Well I have a 120hz Korean monitor that looks a lot better at that refresh rate than it does at 60hz and it is a way better experience when gaming so I'm not sure what all the image trade of is. A lot of people harp on without actually having had experience using products.


----------



## SIDWULF

Gah, I will be waiting for 1080P version. Can't afford a ~40% FPS loss...all the games I have run great at max settings using FXAA...I don't want that to change.

FXAA is awesome by the way, almost zero performance loss and acceptable image quality...over the years I have come to prefer it over regular AA for the obvious huge performance increase.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> Well I have a 120hz Korean monitor that looks a lot better at that refresh rate than it does at 60hz and it is a way better experience when gaming so I'm not sure what all the image trade of is. A lot of people harp on without actually having had experience using products.


Going to IPS would mean losing ULMB, because the backlight would have to pulse before the pixels are done transitioning. Also, did you test for a difference in ghosting/overdrive artifacts when you overclocked your display?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Is this the only GSync 120Hz 1440p panel available? Or are there others that have been released, or are about to be released?

Also, what is the price tag on this screen?


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Is this the only GSync 120Hz 1440p panel available? Or are there others that have been released, or are about to be released?
> 
> Also, what is the price tag on this screen?


$799
It's on the original post of this thread.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Hmmmmm.....No ultra-low motion blur for the tempest, but awesome image quality as far as colors and textures...really makes GPU's shine

Really need to see this Asus in action now


----------



## littledonny

Just pulled the trigger on SLI 780Ti in anticipation of the release of this monitor.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on SLI 780Ti in anticipation of the release of this monitor.


My man!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> Well I have a 120hz Korean monitor that looks a lot better at that refresh rate than it does at 60hz and it is a way better experience when gaming so I'm not sure what all the image trade of is. A lot of people harp on without actually having had experience using products.


I'm sure your monitor looks amazing considering it is IPS, and overclocked, but the downside is the motion quality (for those sensitive enough to notice it). It's probably nothing like you would see in a 60 Hz display, as overclocking helps a lot, but compared to something like Lightboost, even with your 120 Hz the difference in motion is noticeable. I notice the difference between 144 Hz and 100 Hz Lightboost so easily it's almost annoying, because now I know what it is and it ruins the fun of gaming at times.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm sure your monitor looks amazing considering it is IPS, and overclocked, but the downside is the motion quality (for those sensitive enough to notice it). It's probably nothing like you would see in a 60 Hz display, as overclocking helps a lot, but compared to something like Lightboost, even with your 120 Hz the difference in motion is noticeable. I notice the difference between 144 Hz and 100 Hz Lightboost so easily it's almost annoying, because now I know what it is and it ruins the fun of gaming at times.


I have had several Catleaps and tempests and their motion blur was hot garbage even at 120hz! I type this as I stare longingly into the glass FW900 screen and know its days are numbered, for the fair maiden ROG Swift may not deliver an equal color & black level representation, but it will make up for it with Nsync & ULPS versatility combined with worldfirst 1440p 3D! Cannot friggin wait


----------



## Shogon

It needs to arrive now lol. Knowing me though I'll be asleep when it launches and Amazon will be sold out of them for weeks, forcing me to use Newegg


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> It needs to arrive now lol. Knowing me though I'll be asleep when it launches and Amazon will be sold out of them for weeks, forcing me to use Newegg


Newegg might get exclusive first dibs like they did with previous ROG products. Suits me just fine so i can use my newegg preferred account


----------



## clear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Newegg might get exclusive first dibs like they did with previous ROG products. Suits me just fine so i can use my newegg preferred account


I'm okay with this, as long as its not too long. Whats the exclusivity length typically?


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> Going to IPS would mean losing ULMB, because the backlight would have to pulse before the pixels are done transitioning. Also, did you test for a difference in ghosting/overdrive artifacts when you overclocked your display?


Yeah there is plenty on how to setup these monitors to run properly, mine has no artifacts that I can see. With regards to ghosting, I'm not sure about that, but the difference between 60 and 120hz is light night and day.

Oh and don't get me wrong, I'll be grabbing one of the Asus G-sync 27 inch monitors as soon as they come out as I see the benefits on offer.....What I'm trying to say is the Korean monitors a Leaps ahead of the standard 60hz monitors in terms of real world game play enjoyment...ask anyone who has one.


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm sure your monitor looks amazing considering it is IPS, and overclocked, but the downside is the motion quality (for those sensitive enough to notice it). It's probably nothing like you would see in a 60 Hz display, as overclocking helps a lot, but compared to something like Lightboost, even with your 120 Hz the difference in motion is noticeable. I notice the difference between 144 Hz and 100 Hz Lightboost so easily it's almost annoying, because now I know what it is and it ruins the fun of gaming at times.


As you say 120 is better than 60hz


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I have had several Catleaps and tempests and their motion blur was hot garbage even at 120hz! I type this as I stare longingly into the glass FW900 screen and know its days are numbered, for the fair maiden ROG Swift may not deliver an equal color & black level representation, but it will make up for it with Nsync & ULPS versatility combined with worldfirst 1440p 3D! Cannot friggin wait


Are you trying to say "hot garbage" or "not garbage"?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> I'm okay with this, as long as its not too long. Whats the exclusivity length typically?


I can't be too sure but i think it could be about a week or two. I know that while i was waiting for my Maximus VI Formula motherboard to be released last year a rep confirmed newegg would get first shipment. I don't know if its like that with all new ROG releases though.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm sure your monitor looks amazing considering it is IPS, and overclocked, but the downside is the motion quality (for those sensitive enough to notice it). It's probably nothing like you would see in a 60 Hz display, as overclocking helps a lot, but compared to something like Lightboost, even with your 120 Hz the difference in motion is noticeable. I notice the difference between 144 Hz and 100 Hz Lightboost so easily it's almost annoying, because now I know what it is and it ruins the fun of gaming at times.


Yeah, I can notice the motion blur on my overclocked Overlord Tempest monitors, heck, motion blur drove me nuts when I first moved over from a good CRT to LCD many years ago (ugh). If the Swift monitor does not have a bad AG coating, it will end up replacing some of my Overlords for sure.


----------



## xentrox

My 2 680 SLI is ready for this monitor. It's no 780-Ti SLI, but at least I'll be able to play most of my games so long I leave MSAA alone.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> I'm okay with this, as long as its not too long. Whats the exclusivity length typically?


I'm not, I will wait until Amazon gets it before ordering. Newegg won't allow for returns without a re-stocking fee of like 20% if you have a stuck or dead pixel. Amazon doesn't care in the slightest bit, you can return with no fee for any reason.

I will be damned if I spend $800 on a display and it has a bad pixel or two, and I can't return it without paying money to Newegg.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I'm not, I will wait until Amazon gets it before ordering. Newegg won't allow for returns without a re-stocking fee of like 20% if you have a stuck or dead pixel. Amazon doesn't care in the slightest bit, you can return with no fee for any reason.
> 
> I will be damned if I spend $800 on a display and it has a bad pixel or two, and I can't return it without paying money to Newegg.


Newegg now has *Premier* which offers free returns and no re-stocking fees, no questions asked. It's $49 a year to add an account. Valid on any product with a "*P*" next to the sale item.

Since I like Newegg's preferred credit account better then Amazons I'm going to get Premier on my next big purchase with Newegg. As much as I use them yearly, it'll be worth it to me.

I've returned defective items many times with Newegg with free return shipping and exchange or refund without re-stocking fee, even without Premier. Exchanged a VG278Q monitor when it first released that had horrible oval shaped back light bleed at no cost to me.

Here's to hoping it'll be released in March.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Newegg now has *Premier* which offers free returns and no re-stocking fees, no questions asked. It's $49 a year to add an account. Valid on any product with a "*P*" next to the sale item.
> 
> Since I like Newegg's preferred credit account better then Amazons I'm going to get Premier on my next big purchase with Newegg. As much as I use them yearly, it'll be worth it to me.
> 
> I've returned defective items many times with Newegg with free return shipping and exchange or refund without re-stocking fee, even without Premier. Exchanged a VG278Q monitor when it first released that had horrible oval shaped back light bleed at no cost to me.
> 
> Here's to hoping it'll be released in March.


Newegg will allow you to return a defective product, that is for sure, but two or three stuck pixels in various spots isn't "defective" in their book. I also think their entire Premier thing is a bit of a joke. At least with Amazon you get Amazon Prime Streaming on top of all the other considerations of Amazon.

NewEgg Premier offers 3 day shipping, and discounted two and next day, where as Amazon is free two day and discounted next day. Amazon has no return fee or restock fee on ANY item, even without Prime. Newegg has it on only "select" items....

Honestly with as much as I have spent with Newegg since the month they opened their doors, they should offer Premier at no cost to customers in my situation. Since Amazon is doing such an amazing job at taking us away.


----------



## clear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I'm not, I will wait until Amazon gets it before ordering. Newegg won't allow for returns without a re-stocking fee of like 20% if you have a stuck or dead pixel. Amazon doesn't care in the slightest bit, you can return with no fee for any reason.
> 
> I will be damned if I spend $800 on a display and it has a bad pixel or two, and I can't return it without paying money to Newegg.


I make almost all my purchases through Amazon and will be doing so for this monitor as well. I agree with you Amazon's customer service and general business practices can't be beat. What I meant was I don't mind if Newegg has two weeks of exclusivity. Any longer I might start getting annoyed though.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Newegg will allow you to return a defective product, that is for sure, but two or three stuck pixels in various spots isn't "defective" in their book. I also think their entire Premier thing is a bit of a joke. At least with Amazon you get Amazon Prime Streaming on top of all the other considerations of Amazon.
> 
> NewEgg Premier offers 3 day shipping, and discounted two and next day, where as Amazon is free two day and discounted next day. Amazon has no return fee or restock fee on ANY item, even without Prime. Newegg has it on only "select" items....
> 
> Honestly with as much as I have spent with Newegg since the month they opened their doors, they should offer Premier at no cost to customers in my situation. Since Amazon is doing such an amazing job at taking us away.


All you have to do is literally call up Newegg's customer service, state your case, and 99 times out of a 100, they'll waive your restocking fee and also give you a pre-paid return label. Especially on large, costly items. Heck, I returned my GTX 780 Lightning a while ago to them, and the reason being is I just didn't enjoy it (because of what MSI did). They waived the restocking fee, gave me a pre-paid return label, and processed my refund nearly the instant it was received by their RMA facility.

You just have to know where to look. I've never paid any restocking fees or return shipping to Newegg. Ever. Over MANY shipments from them. I can flat out say I get just as good of service from Newegg as I do at Amazon.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> I make almost all my purchases through Amazon and will be doing so for this monitor as well. I agree with you Amazon's customer service and general business practices can't be beat. What I meant was I don't mind if Newegg has two weeks of exclusivity. Any longer I might start getting annoyed though.


Ah, yea I got ya now. I am the same way, let Newegg get it for a couple of weeks if they have the deal; Amazon will get it eventually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> All you have to do is literally call up Newegg's customer service, state your case, and 99 times out of a 100, they'll waive your restocking fee and also give you a pre-paid return label. Especially on large, costly items. Heck, I returned my GTX 780 Lightning a while ago to them, and the reason being is I just didn't enjoy it (because of what MSI did). They waived the restocking fee, gave me a pre-paid return label, and processed my refund nearly the instant it was received by their RMA facility.
> 
> You just have to know where to look. I've never paid any restocking fees or return shipping to Newegg. Ever. Over MANY shipments from them. I can flat out say I get just as good of service from Newegg as I do at Amazon.


I have spent about $30,000 with Newegg since they opened, and while I haven't had to pay a single restock fee myself, I have had to pay shipping a couple of times back to them. My main issue with it is I shouldn't have to call them, wait on hold, explain my case, ask them to help, etc, etc. With Amazon I don't, I log into my account, smack the return button, print the shipping label, and it is out the door.

I have spent upwards of 45 minutes on the phone with Newegg trying to get a return going. By contrast it takes 2 minutes with Amazon.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Ah, yea I got ya now. I am the same way, let Newegg get it for a couple of weeks if they have the deal; Amazon will get it eventually.
> I have spent about $30,000 with Newegg since they opened, and while I haven't had to pay a single restock fee myself, I have had to pay shipping a couple of times back to them. My main issue with it is I shouldn't have to call them, wait on hold, explain my case, ask them to help, etc, etc. With Amazon I don't, I log into my account, smack the return button, print the shipping label, and it is out the door.
> 
> I have spent upwards of 45 minutes on the phone with Newegg trying to get a return going.


You know the funny thing is that Amazon has nearly the exact same policy on defective and damaged goods as Newegg does. Only a few categories are labeled as free return shipping in their actual return FAQs. Computer components isn't one of them. Amazon reserves the right to deduct the RMA shipping costs from your refund. It just rarely happens. But it is very much their policy.

And you must be unlucky with their CSR department. I almost always get a rep within about 8-10 minutes on the line, which is pretty darn good if you ask me.

Either way, I'm stuck with Newegg here in Texas, as we get charged tax on any Amazon purchase, because I have a national distribution center about 26 minutes away. And 8.25% sales tax is a killer on large purchases.


----------



## staryoshi

Amazon by default handles returns at or above the level that Newegg (and others) does after making an effort. Amazon is the best e-tailer in many categories, returns included







They really leverage their scale to the benefit of many parties, including consumers.

(Must resist any further straying from the topic)


----------



## clear

Quick recommendation... goal being to drive this monitor close to [email protected] as possible.

Evga 780 Superclocked w/ACX
or
Asus Direct CU II 780 OC

Those two being the choices, in SLI. Any thoughts of one over the other?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> You know the funny thing is that Amazon has nearly the exact same policy on defective and damaged goods as Newegg does. Only a few categories are labeled as free return shipping in their actual return FAQs. Computer components isn't one of them. Amazon reserves the right to deduct the RMA shipping costs from your refund. It just rarely happens. But it is very much their policy.
> 
> And you must be unlucky with their CSR department. I almost always get a rep within about 8-10 minutes on the line, which is pretty darn good if you ask me.
> 
> Either way, I'm stuck with Newegg here in Texas, as we get charged tax on any Amazon purchase, because I have a national distribution center about 26 minutes away. And *8.25% sales tax* is a killer on large purchases.


Ouch!

I don't live in California, I have family there, and I was just told their sales tax was raised to 9% this year.....

Then again, here in Oregon, you can get nailed up to 28% income tax off your Gross, because we have an absolutely brutal tax structure here.


----------



## CaliLife17

Just saw this on their PCDIY website

http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/

If you scroll down you will see it says for the Availability
Quote:


> *Release date or time frame?*
> 
> Estimate release time will be late Q1 to early Q2 2014!


Dont know if this is the most current info or not, but that is pointing towards more of End of March or even April launch time frame.


----------



## VSG

Asus and MSI are competing over who blinks first and releases their product- the ROG Swift monitor or the R9-290x Lightning.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Just saw this on their PCDIY website
> 
> http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/
> 
> If you scroll down you will see it says for the Availability
> Dont know if this is the most current info or not, but that is pointing towards more of End of March or even April launch time frame.


Same info given at CES.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> Yeah there is plenty on how to setup these monitors to run properly, mine has no artifacts that I can see. With regards to ghosting, I'm not sure about that, but the difference between 60 and 120hz is light night and day.
> 
> Oh and don't get me wrong, I'll be grabbing one of the Asus G-sync 27 inch monitors as soon as they come out as I see the benefits on offer.....What I'm trying to say is the Korean monitors a Leaps ahead of the standard 60hz monitors in terms of real world game play enjoyment...ask anyone who has one.


http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting look at the trailing edge, if your overdrive is too low, you'll see a trailing afterimage, if the overdrive is too high, you'll see an inverted color afterimage.

More information: http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/
http://www.blurbusters.com/motion-tests/pursuit-camera/


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting look at the trailing edge, if your overdrive is too low, you'll see a trailing afterimage, if the overdrive is too high, you'll see an inverted color afterimage.
> 
> More information: http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/
> http://www.blurbusters.com/motion-tests/pursuit-camera/


Tempest X270C here, which uses the same IPS panel as the Koreans, just a different board for OC and the like....

The UFO is a blurry mess!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I'm not, I will wait until Amazon gets it before ordering. *Newegg won't allow for returns without a re-stocking fee of like 20%* if you have a stuck or dead pixel. Amazon doesn't care in the slightest bit, you can return with no fee for any reason.
> 
> I will be damned if I spend $800 on a display and it has a bad pixel or two, and I can't return it without paying money to Newegg.


Wow, that is ridiculous. Do other US retailers do the same or is it just Newegg?


----------



## senna89

Any recent news about ?


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Tempest X270C here, which uses the same IPS panel as the Koreans, just a different board for OC and the like....
> 
> The UFO is a blurry mess!


Yep, pretty much the same here for both my X270ME and X270OC v2. I just learned to tolerate this drawback of LCD panels over the years.


----------



## Strychnine69

We're going to look back in 20 years with foot-wide bezels and think "Why did we ever think borderless displays were good looking?"


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> Yep, pretty much the same here for both my X270ME and X270OC v2. I just learned to tolerate this drawback of LCD panels over the years.


Yea, I have seen TN panels with the LightBoost thing, and the difference is pretty much night and day. They are the closest to the old gaming CRTs on the market, and supposedly this panel with the new TN is just as good, if not better.

So, I am pretty damn excited about this. If I like it, I will be selling my Tempest for pretty cheap compared to what they are new.


----------



## Waro

Is it possible to use G-Sync and 3D Vision together?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Is it possible to use G-Sync and 3D Vision together?


Not at this time.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Is it possible to have a Gsync monitor and something like lightboost for making the image less blurry? Not for 3D though. I mean like the Eizo FG2421 does.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Is it possible to have a Gsync monitor and something like lightboost for making the image less blurry? Not for 3D though. I mean like the Eizo FG2421 does.


They have a "improved lightboost" called ULMB, however it is currently G-SYNC or ULMB not both.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Who does?

Which one would you guys prefer? Better light-boost or G-Sync?

I wonder if they could eventually put both in one monitor.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Who does?
> 
> Which one would you guys prefer? Better light-boost or G-Sync?
> 
> I wonder if they could eventually put both in one monitor.


This monitor has both, you just cannot use G-SYNC and ULMB at the same time..


----------



## EvoEryk

Is it worth waiting for this or should I get a PB278q since its only like $500 now?


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> This monitor has both, you just cannot use G-SYNC and ULMB at the same time..


Oh right! Ok. Looking forward to this monitor now then. Anyone have a release date? I hope the colours and black level are a bit better than normal TN's.

The two niggles I have with monitors are black level and colour. I need a good contrast ratio. I bought the Eizo FG4241 but it sadly had it's own issues. But for the most part it's blacks were incredible (VA). Also the colour was better than TN.

I am now on a QNIX overclocked to 96hz. It's good but you do get some ghosting and the black level is about on par to a TN (being almost the same tech and all).

I'm looking, like most of us, for something better. It's this or another FG2421.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Oh right! Ok. Looking forward to this monitor now then. Anyone have a release date? I hope the colours and black level are a bit better than normal TN's.
> 
> The two niggles I have with monitors are black level and colour. I need a good contrast ratio. I bought the Eizo FG4241 but it sadly had it's own issues. But for the most part it's blacks were incredible (VA). Also the colour was better than TN.
> 
> I am now on a QNIX overclocked to 96hz. It's good but you do get some ghosting and the black level is about on par to a TN (being almost the same tech and all).
> 
> I'm looking, like most of us, for something better. It's this or another FG2421.


No release date on it, at this rate I am guessing the day they announce a release date is the day they start shipping, which is pretty common.

As for the panel itself, it is a new high end TN that was designed for this application. According to Asus it is a true 8-bit TN, compared to the normal 6-bit TN that every other TN display uses. Nav from Digital Storm, in this thread, said it was pretty nice looking. Others in the industry have said it looks close to IPS and/or VA panel in color reproduction, basically that it looks nothing like the average TN.

Now, as for G-Sync or ULMB; as the others have said it is one or the other right now. I believe Nvidia said they would eventually like to see BOTH work at the same time, but that just isn't the case. Personal preference, if the game you are playing can maintain 100+ FPS, then use ULMB. If you are dropping below that, use G-Sync.


----------



## Seid Dark

I wonder if it's possible to set automatic software profiles for different games. With BF4 multiplayer I would definitely like to use ULBM but something like Metro:Last Light would benefit from G-Sync.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to set automatic software profiles for different games. With BF4 multiplayer I would definitely like to use ULBM but something like Metro:Last Light would benefit from G-Sync.


After you set the settings in the Nvidia Control Panel it should be automatic after that









If I remember correctly it's a setting and you can switch it between GSYNC or ULMB. Or maybe that was the monitor that has that ability?


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> After you set the settings in the Nvidia Control Panel it should be automatic after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly it's a setting and you can switch it between GSYNC or ULMB. Or maybe that was the monitor that has that ability?


From what I've read, that will be in the monitor OSD.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> From what I've read, that will be in the monitor OSD.


Yup, my understanding is that you can set various profiles in the OSD to switch between as you game. Which would be a very handy feature.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> From what I've read, that will be in the monitor OSD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yup, my understanding is that you can set various profiles in the OSD to switch between as you game. Which would be a very handy feature.


Thanks for that guys, it's awesome they did it like so via the monitor itself and not in the Control panel. That will certainly help when I play some of my MMO's in windowed mode.


----------



## Bilco

Are we there yet?


----------



## subyman

The press release mentioned Q2, so it won't be this month since we are still in Q1.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> The press release mentioned Q2, so it won't be this month since we are still in Q1.


JJ said Late Q1 early Q2, so we COULD see it this month. Probably March 31st. Lol.


----------



## Threx

A bit more updated info from JJ:
Quote:


> Still a while away from pre order but stay tuned for more information on the SWIFT possibly this month.


Quote:


> 3D on the SWIFT is implemented per current NVIDIA 3D VISION specification of 1920×1080.


Quote:


> We are collecting feedback from all our users including those that appreciate matte displays. As of now our focus will be most likely trying to tune the current AG Polarizer to slightly less aggressive to have a closer to gloss appearance but while trying to maintain benefits of the matte / more aggressive AG Polarizer.


----------



## Arc0s

This is good news about the AG coating, I really like the semi-glossy coating. I guess it's going to take longer to come out because they're still making changes to it.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> This is good news about the AG coating, I really like the semi-glossy coating. I guess it's going to take longer to come out because they're still making changes to it.


There changes could be for later batches..so if I were one who wanted a less aggressive AG coating I would wait a few weeks after it launches. On the contrary like you say, Asus can take longer because they will change it immediately. Personally, I don't know if Asus's AG coating can ever trump my Dell's U2711 so I'll be okay I imagine. It's nice they are listening to future buyers, would be cool if they do what the Korean panels do and separate them between full gloss / full matte.

I'd laugh if they launched it March 31st, getting all excited and I still forget I have to wait


----------



## Arizonian

Yeah excitement is peaking for me too and I like semi-glossy.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yeah excitement is peaking for me too and I like semi-glossy.


Heck yes!

I swear this monitor is almost as exciting as the second coming of Jesus! Let's just hope no one pours water over it trying to turn it into wine.


----------



## clear

I'm wondering a lot of things about this monitor not least of which is what a true 8-bit TN panel looks like.


----------



## 0m3g4

I love gloss displays, wish they quit ruining monitors with that horrendous anti-glare....
Im still interested in this monitor if they keep the AG coating to a minimum. If they bukake this thing with AG I guess ill continue my search for a new monitor.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0m3g4*
> 
> I love gloss displays, wish they quit ruining monitors with that horrendous anti-glare....
> Im still interested in this monitor if they keep the AG coating to a minimum. If they bukake this thing with AG I guess ill continue my search for a new monitor.


Or you can just remove the AG coating if it is too much for you.

I am currently sitting in front of a gloss display, and I really did love it at first, but the glare has gotten to be too much. Then again I have a lot of very large windows in my home, so I have light coming from every direction possible.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Or you can just remove the AG coating if it is too much for you.
> 
> I am currently sitting in front of a gloss display, and I really did love it at first, but the glare has gotten to be too much. Then again I have a lot of very large windows in my home, so I have light coming from every direction possible.


^This
I've had monitors with strong ag coating (looked grainy specially on white backgrounds), glossy (lots of reflections even with very little room lighting) and finally semi-glossy which to me is the best of both worlds, enough to avoid most reflections but not strong enough to look grainy.


----------



## littledonny

Is it possible to hack 3D Vision to use a resolution higher than 1080p if the monitor's native resolution is higher than 1080p?


----------



## subyman

So they haven't gone to manufacturing with them yet if they are still debating the AG coating. I wouldn't keep my hopes up for anything within the next two months.


----------



## VSG

Not necessarily, they could all be ready except for the panel coating.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not necessarily, they could all be ready except for the panel coating.


I think that's wishful thinking though. They'd have to still assemble the units and ship them through distributers. I'm unsure if they have to order them through the manufacturer with the coating or if ASUS applies it in their own facilities, if they must order them with the coating then that would take longer.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I think that's wishful thinking though. They'd have to still assemble the units and ship them through distributers. I'm unsure if they have to order them through the manufacturer with the coating or if ASUS applies it in their own facilities, if they must order them with the coating then that would take longer.


I imagine that Asus has direct access to the manufacturing process, and/or directly controls it, since it is a panel they developed. Even if they haven't settled on the coating yet, if they did in the next week, they could have them to distributors by end of the month.

I am thinking REALLY late March to mid April launch window, and oh boy, is my wallet ready!


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0m3g4*
> 
> I love gloss displays, wish they quit ruining monitors with that horrendous anti-glare....
> Im still interested in this monitor if they keep the AG coating to a minimum. If they bukake this thing with AG I guess ill continue my search for a new monitor.


Bukkake, so funny.









If you love gloss monitors I just got a new Planar PXL2790MW full glass front gloss monitor. 27inch 2560x1440 it's absolutely beautiful powered on or off.

-The stand it arrives on has only pivot like the Apple displays, so I put it on a SpaceCo SpaceArm since its VESA mountable.

-The installed speakers are terrible, no, more like horrific, better to forget they even exist.

-And there are no USB ports 2.0 or 3.0.

Where this monitor really outshines all others is its true whites and text clarity and text scaling in Windows. And the brightness is up to 440cd/m^2, my last monitor which I returned to Newegg was only 300cd/m^2 the Samsung S27A850D, this monitor is so much nicer, if you can live without the USB ports, I can I have four USB 3.0 front I/O ports on a Magnum M8 and two USB 2.0 ports on my HHKB Pro 2.

Got mine from Newegg for $559, and then the SpaceArm was another $249, so if you cannot live with tilt only (I can't, I like the full hover mode)







then factor in the cost of a decent stand or arm.

I almost paid $1200 for the Samsung 970D, with no VESA mount, so happy I found this beautiful glass front Planar, I usually don't put much credibility in Tom's Hardware reviews, but everything they mention in this review is exactly as it arrived out of the box from Newegg. So thanks Tom, I'll be reading you again.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/planar-pxl2790mw-review,3647.html

Here's the SpaceCo SpaceArm, mine was $199, then the quick release and C-clamp shipping brought it up to 249.43, comes with a 10-year warranty, the sidekick Wendell over at Tek Syndicate uses a large multi arm 4 or 6 monitor setup in platinum, I just got the single arm in black.

http://www.spaceco.com/sa_standardarm_details.php?id=1&prod_id=8&sub_id=0&page_prod_id=8&page_sub_id=53&item_number=SA01

http://www.innovativeessentials.com/spacearm-sa01-lcd-monitor-arm-with-desk-mount-spaceco-p-135.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_6207_zpsb685e9ae.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_5978_zpsdd196ba1.jpg.html

http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/IMG_5979_zps0921cc51.jpg.html


----------



## Joneszilla

Love the SpaceArm.







I want one!


----------



## l88bastar

I do not approve of the lack of native 1440p 3D....that really makes it pointless for me to get this display when I still have a perfectly good FW900.....sigh


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> SpaceCo SpaceArm












To infinity and beyond!

Roger dodger!

Beep booop beeep!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I do not approve of the lack of native 1440p 3D....that really makes it pointless for me to get this display when I still have a perfectly good FW900.....sigh


FW900

Mmmmmm......such an amazing display.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I do not approve of the lack of native 1440p 3D....that really makes it pointless for me to get this display when I still have a perfectly good FW900.....sigh


This news discourages me as well. We may need to ask the Helix group or mdrejhon(sp?) to chime in on whether a 1440p 3D Vision hack is feasible.


----------



## HYPERDRIVE

I rather invest money into oculus rift ,rather then any 3D monitor, but that's just me.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HYPERDRIVE*
> 
> I rather invest money into oculus rift ,rather then any 3D monitor, but that's just me.


Yes but the Dev kit 2 is only going to be 1080p....and the CV1 may.....may end up being 1440p but that is a good 1-2 years off. The Rog Swift would have provided high def 3D waaay ahead of the game, but Asus dropped the ball......sigh.....again.


----------



## SeeThruHead

How has Asus dropped the ball? 1080p is a limit imposed by nvidia not Asus. Also 3d isn't exactly wildly popular splits not really going to affect most people.


----------



## Arizonian

If it's only 3D Vision that's in 1080p gaming it's no biggie as long as 2D gaming is at 1440p and with G-sync, I'm good.

3D Vision Blu-ray movies are displayed in 1080p which is a moot point.


----------



## resend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Love the SpaceArm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one!


200$.. mh.

Check this: http://infuu.de/product_info.php?info=p70_Monitor-Halterung-Arm-Staender-LCD-TFT-Bildschirm-VESA.html

This arm is nicer


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I imagine that Asus has direct access to the manufacturing process, and/or directly controls it, since it is a panel they developed. Even if they haven't settled on the coating yet, if they did in the next week, they could have them to distributors by end of the month.
> 
> I am thinking REALLY late March to mid April launch window, and oh boy, is my wallet ready!


I'm hoping that they will hit late March/mid-April, but I don't have the same faith in the speed of the assembly and coating process to believe they are likely to hit that. I really hope they do though, I'm ready to buy today, but knowing they still don't have a few of the core details worked out makes me a bit sad they won't be coming out next week!


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> This news discourages me as well. We may need to ask the Helix group or mdrejhon(sp?) to chime in on whether a 1440p 3D Vision hack is feasible.


I have no information yet.

I imagine there's a technical reason, such as:
-- The lack of internal monitor bandwidth to accelerate the scan-out at 1440p instead of 1080p. Good 3D Vision requires lowering strobe crosstalk to an absolute minimum, and this is done via accelerated scanout to create longer intervals between refreshes, to let LCD pixels settle (GtG), before strobing the backlight / opening shutter glasses. Accelerated scanout of the LCD requires increased bandwidth, and they might have found that there wasn't enough bandwidth to pull this off. It is also possible that the strobe crosstalk might be acceptable for ULMB 2D, but unacceptable for 3D Vision.
-- 3D Vision games being designed for 1080p for one reason or another.

It'd be lovely to get an official reason, if this is true.


----------



## xentrox

Could care less if it isn't 3D... I want GSYNC and I want ULMB... and I don't mind switching between the two either.

Just release the darn monitor already... the cash is piling up in front of the screen.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Could care less if it isn't 3D... I want GSYNC and I want ULMB... and I don't mind switching between the two either.
> 
> Just release the darn monitor already... the cash is piling up in front of the screen.


I tried 3D a while back and didn't care for it. GSYNC is all I care about, well and Lightboost would be good too.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I tried 3D a while back and didn't care for it. GSYNC is all I care about, well and Lightboost would be good too.


Same here. All it did was give me a headache. I'm excited for GSync as well. This cash is burning a hole in my pocket so bad that i think i might get 3rd degree burns waiting for this monitor lol. I would at least be satisfied with a pre-order even without a solid date yet.


----------



## Arizonian

I enjoy 3D gaming, except for 3D gaming in FPS multiplayer. It's fun in FPS campaigns. I like to conquer the game first in 2D and then it's fun to turn on the 3D vision for a fun run through with effects. It's not for everyone. It bothers one son in my family and the other just doesn't care for it. However it's a nice perk for those who do like it.









*[Official] Nvidia 3d Vision + 3d Surround Club*


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> I have no information yet.
> 
> I imagine there's a technical reason, such as:
> -- The lack of internal monitor bandwidth to accelerate the scan-out at 1440p instead of 1080p. Good 3D Vision requires lowering strobe crosstalk to an absolute minimum, and this is done via accelerated scanout to create longer intervals between refreshes, to let LCD pixels settle (GtG), before strobing the backlight / opening shutter glasses. Accelerated scanout of the LCD requires increased bandwidth, and they might have found that there wasn't enough bandwidth to pull this off. It is also possible that the strobe crosstalk might be acceptable for ULMB 2D, but unacceptable for 3D Vision.
> -- 3D Vision games being designed for 1080p for one reason or another.
> 
> It'd be lovely to get an official reason, if this is true.


The lack of 3D @ 1440p is very disappointing. I played L4D on an Asus VG278H while I was still testing it out and it was amazing. After tasting 3D, I simply cannot play the game without it. When I returned the monitor because of terrible backlight non-uniformity, L4D remains unplayed. My concern is 3D @ 1080p on this monitor will look like crap because it is not at the native resolution.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I tried 3D a while back and didn't care for it. GSYNC is all I care about, well and Lightboost would be good too.


This. 3D tends to make my eyes hurt after 20 minutes or so if im lucky...

GSync is what grabbed my attention...


----------



## Lovidore

I'm dreading the AG coating.

Although I might have glanced a post from HARD forums about a response from an ASUS rep that they MIGHT CONSIDER a glossy panel.

Maybe a later release date? Not sure. Then again, there's always vega to De-mattify the planel.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> I'm dreading the AG coating.
> 
> Although I might have glanced a post from HARD forums about a response from an ASUS rep that they MIGHT CONSIDER a glossy panel.
> 
> Maybe a later release date? Not sure. Then again, there's always vega to De-mattify the planel.


Oh please let them make a glossy version of it! I have got used to my glossy panel and find it amazing. The matte panel is one of the major complains I have about this monitor.


----------



## Seid Dark

Glossy makes everything more clear, especially text and colors look better, at least on all TN panels I've used. Hopefully AG coating on this is very light, it can ruin the screen otherwise. Dell and some other brands use atrocious AG coating on their IPS screens, with white background it looks like there's dirt all over the monitor.


----------



## Mand12

I can't stand glossy monitors, I don't understand you people who want them. At all.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I can't stand glossy monitors, I don't understand you people who want them. At all.


We don't like looking at blurry/fuzzy screens and screwy colors due to AG coating.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Glossy makes everything more clear, especially text and colors look better, at least on all TN panels I've used. Hopefully AG coating on this is very light, it can ruin the screen otherwise. Dell and some other brands use atrocious AG coating on their IPS screens, with white background it looks like there's dirt all over the monitor.


^This^^^

I know some people need the AG coating because of the window/lighting situation where their setup is but glossy monitors look sooo much better in my opinion.


----------



## Jack Mac

Glossy also has a nicer aesthetic IMO, it looks very sleek. If someone makes a 1440p strobed for $500 with glossy coating I'd be all over that. $800 is a bit steep for this though.


----------



## CallsignVega

I am really glad they are reconsidering the AR film from full matte. Semi-gloss is the perfect compromise.

Now I just need to get my hands on some of these bad boys!


----------



## OP20

Glossy all the way... maybe semi gloss would be ok. If anyone from Asus reads this


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I hope it's semi-glossy or matte. I can't stand having reflections on my display.

EDIT: Oh my, 2000 posts.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Glossy makes everything more clear, especially text and colors look better, at least on all TN panels I've used. Hopefully AG coating on this is very light, it can ruin the screen otherwise. Dell and some other brands use atrocious AG coating on their IPS screens, with white background it looks like there's dirt all over the monitor.


Eugh. This. THIS.

Even calibrated it looks "dirty" constantly.. Annoys me.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I am really glad they are reconsidering the AR film from full matte. Semi-gloss is the perfect compromise.
> 
> Now I just need to get my hands on some of these bad boys!


I can't wait for you to get your hands on this as well









Let us know how the bezel/anti-glare coating is and if you can do your usual magic with it.


----------



## subyman

For the people that like glossy, do you game in a room without windows or only at night? I typically need some kind of AG coating due to glare from my windows. I don't like the older style pure matte, but newer AG coatings are great at splitting the difference.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> For the people that like glossy, do you game in a room without windows or only at night? I typically need some kind of AG coating due to glare from my windows. I don't like the older style pure matte, but newer AG coatings are great at splitting the difference.


I like glossy because it means i'm not looking through grainy window. With glossy all colors are so solid and deep and contrast is great. Instead of that hazy effect from AG coating. No idea why they use AG coating for gaming monitors...none of us are working in offices with bright overhead lights. Your usually in your room. If you experience glare then move your stuff around. Glare isn't even that bad...Its nothing.

Oh god I hate my dell monitors AG coating.


----------



## clear

Sure I love the way glossy's look under ideal conditions but even most lights from a lamp or ceiling fan can cause super distracting glares and reflections. And most of the really aggressive AG coatings really diminish visual quality as well. But I haven't seen any of the newer semi-gloss type coatings. How well do they work?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> I like glossy because it means i'm not looking through grainy window. With glossy all colors are so solid and deep and contrast is great. Instead of that hazy effect from AG coating. No idea why they use AG coating for gaming monitors...none of us are working in offices with bright overhead lights. Your usually in your room. If you experience glare then move your stuff around. Glare isn't even that bad...Its nothing.
> 
> Oh god I hate my dell monitors AG coating.


Do you sit in a dark room to game? I'm not talking about big overhead lights, I sometimes game during the day and enjoy the natural light through my windows. I can see my face in the monitor if the scene is dark in the game with a glossy finish. I dislike gaming in the dark as it is very bad for the eyes. I keep a light on in the room at all times.


----------



## Leviathan25

Yeah, when I game with the lights off, my eyes get bloodshot the next morning, and I look like a drug addict or something. I'm pretty sure a lot of my college professors thought I was actually a drug addict back in college because of my gaming habits. I'm better about taking care of myself these days - so yeah I don't game in the dark any more. Always have a light on slightly above me while gaming.

I've actually always been curious about doing some research on lighting in general, but there's not a lot out there on the net about it. I had a thought a while back to maybe redo the lighting in my house, but I couldn't find much out there on the net about it.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Glossy makes everything more clear, especially text and colors look better, at least on all TN panels I've used. Hopefully AG coating on this is very light, it can ruin the screen otherwise. Dell and some other brands use atrocious AG coating on their IPS screens, with white background it looks like there's dirt all over the monitor.


Dell and Asus both use an extremely light matte coating on their recent monitors that provides the benefit of a matte coating, plus nearly the clarity of a glossy monitor. Heck, if you actually look at the moinitor turned off at an angle, it nearly looks like a glossy monitor.

AG coatings have come quite a ways, and I think you'd be surprised to see how good the AG coating is on modern 1440p monitors such as the U2713HM/PB278Q.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> I like glossy because it means i'm not looking through grainy window. With glossy all colors are so solid and deep and contrast is great. Instead of that hazy effect from AG coating. No idea why they use AG coating for gaming monitors...*none of us are working in offices with bright overhead lights*. Your usually in your room. If you experience glare then move your stuff around. Glare isn't even that bad...Its nothing.
> 
> Oh god I hate my dell monitors AG coating.


Way to generalize.

I don't game in a dark room, and I hate dark rooms unless I am sleeping. When I sleep, I want it cold and black as black. The rest of the time I enjoy natural lighting, and a lot of it. That being said, I have a glossy display and very large windows all over my house. So glare is very much an issue for someone like myself.

I would love this display to come out with a semi-gloss


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Dell and Asus both use an extremely light matte coating on their recent monitors that provides the benefit of a matte coating, plus nearly the clarity of a glossy monitor. Heck, if you actually look at the moinitor turned off at an angle, it nearly looks like a glossy monitor.
> 
> AG coatings have come quite a ways, and I think you'd be surprised to see how good the AG coating is on modern 1440p monitors such as the U2713HM/PB278Q.


I completely agree with how far AG coatings have come. Right now I am typing on a VP2770-LED with a light AG coating. My secondary monitor is a Yamakasi Catleap with a glossy coating. I can see my face in the Yamakasi with the windows open while the VP2770 is clear as day. Both look the same with the lights dimmer. The old AG coatings from the early Dell LCD days were terrible, but they are much better now.


----------



## Kronvict

There is currently a Gloss vs. Matte poll on Asus's facebook page. Seems like the majority chooses matte over glossy on there.

https://www.facebook.com/asus.n.america


----------



## CapnCrunch10

If it's the same coating as the PB278Q, I think the majority will be pleased. That monitor is phenomenal.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> If it's the same coating as the PB278Q, I think the majority will be pleased. That monitor is phenomenal.


This is what I'm hoping. My PB278Q is an awesome monitor.


----------



## marknii

Is this monitor going to support nvidia 3d?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Is there a date yet ?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Is there a date yet ?


We're coming up towards the end of Q1 and beginning of Q2 which is right when they said this monitor should be released. Knowing production, it's probably going to be the latter part of that window.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> We're coming up towards the end of Q1 and beginning of Q2 which is right when they said this monitor should be released. Knowing production, it's probably going to be the latter part of that window.


Not bad , what's the price point of this monitor $600-$750 ?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Not bad , what's the price point of this monitor $600-$750 ?


Very first picture of very first post. $799


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Very first picture of very first post. $799


Lol fail! But thanks!


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Lol fail! But thanks!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I feel like those of us who have been in this thread every day might just be a little addicted to the idea of ordering this display.

Then again, you can go anywhere on the Internet and see the same response from a lot of people, Asus being first to market with this is going to make bank!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I know I'm going to buy this and end up thinking that I should've spent my money on something else considering how little I game nowadays.


----------



## benlavigne11

You can have all the GPU horsepower in the world and be playing the prettiest game of all time but if you are playing on a crappy display... what is the point! I honestly want a large wall mounted 50-60" 4k IPS 120hz display with gsync. I have a feeling it will be a while before that happens so this will be a nice compromise until then. I wonder if the Ergo MX will be able to support it though.

I check this thread probably 4 or 5 times a day, its been a while since I have been this excited about a piece of hardware.


----------



## xentrox

I check this thread about 5x a day hoping for a release date... xD


----------



## xSociety

Just curious, will OLED screens even benefit from gsync?


----------



## Mand12

Yep. No reason why they wouldn't.

Of course, the better question is since OLED displays are driving the emitters directly and not a panel, why they don't have variable refresh already, and the answer to that is probably that the supporting control systems weren't built for that because prior LCD displays weren't either.

But there's nothing inherent to OLED technology that would make them either more or less affected by the issues surrounding fixed refresh rates or more or less improved by G-Sync.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Yep. No reason why they wouldn't.
> 
> Of course, the better question is since OLED displays are driving the emitters directly and not a panel, why they don't have variable refresh already, and the answer to that is probably that the supporting control systems weren't built for that because prior LCD displays weren't either.
> 
> But there's nothing inherent to OLED technology that would make them either more or less affected by the issues surrounding fixed refresh rates or more or less improved by G-Sync.


Oh man. Imagine OLED not actually refreshing until the picture changes. The monitor will no longer have a refresh rate as every pixel will only change when needed.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Do you sit in a dark room to game? I'm not talking about big overhead lights, I sometimes game during the day and enjoy the natural light through my windows. I can see my face in the monitor if the scene is dark in the game with a glossy finish. I dislike gaming in the dark as it is very bad for the eyes. I keep a light on in the room at all times.


Do not have to, a few good back-lights and decent ambient lighting in your room will reduce eye-strain considerably without detracting viewing quality. I have never seen my face reflecting in my monitors unless my room was lit up completely. Glade they are moving towards an acceptable middle-ground with semi-gloss for both camps, as it would been a no-buy for me.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Oh man. Imagine OLED not actually refreshing until the picture changes. The monitor will no longer have a refresh rate as every pixel will only change when needed.


Yep. It'll be fun, won't it?

There's lots of reasons purely emissive displays are fundamentally better, and this is one of them. Getting the support electronics to properly drive them though is the tricky part. That, and OLED lifetime, but they're doing considerably better with that every year.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I feel like those of us who have been in this thread every day might just be a little addicted to the idea of ordering this display.
> 
> Then again, you can go anywhere on the Internet and see the same response from a lot of people, Asus being first to market with this is going to make bank!


A little addicted lol *looks at the insanity that is called a computer next to myself*

No kidding though







Asus will make the money it deserves with this product, but I hope in time BenQ makes a 1440p GSYNC monitor as well. Maybe I'll wait for that, but I'm still debating between paying Vega for debezeling my 3 monitors, or selling those 3 and buying this single Asus one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> I know I'm going to buy this and end up thinking that I should've spent my money on something else considering how little I game nowadays.


Lol same here, but when you do game I imagine it will be enjoyable









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> I check this thread about 5x a day hoping for a release date... xD


Same!







maybe Asus will release this so quietly we never knew it launched








Your avatar is #1 by the way, love those guys on Top Gear!


----------



## Oneminde

I wonder why it is SO quiet from ASUS on this monitor. It's 1,5 month ago since last real update. I mean nothing, not one shred of news. No store is announcing it, I cannot find any pre orders etc. There were quite a bit of info coming during CES and the following weeks. It is unusual for a production ready product to become this quiet after its been announced.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> I wonder why it is SO quiet from ASUS on this monitor. It's 1,5 month ago since last real update. I mean nothing, not one shred of news. No store is announcing it, I cannot find any pre orders etc. There were quite a bit of info coming during CES and the following weeks. It is unusual for a production ready product to become this quiet after its been announced.


Asus loves vaporware.









I waited almost a year for the N45, then the U38N or BU400 laptop to come out. The N45 never came to the US, the BU400 actually was vaporware, while the U38N was released in Romania, Ukraine, Italy, Japan etc. months before the US. When it finally came, it was overpriced, obsolete, neutered, and nearly OSS everywhere.

Never again will I wait for an Asus product.


----------



## Shogon

You would think the hype around this type of product would be busting at the seams, but it is very quite considering it will be the first marketed 120 Hz 1440p monitor with GSYNC.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Asus loves vaporware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waited almost a year for the N45, then the U38N or BU400 laptop to come out. The N45 never came to the US, the BU400 actually was vaporware, while the U38N was released in Romania, Ukraine, Italy, Japan etc. months before the US. When it finally came, it was overpriced, obsolete, neutered, and nearly OSS everywhere.
> 
> Never again will I wait for an Asus product.


This is not vaporware, they already have a G-sync monitor out and more OEM's are releasing them, this is an important ROG product and they did mention March, and March last all the way to monday 31. Realistically, I think we are looking at april or may. But one can always hope.


----------



## mbreslin

I know that g-sync doesn't work in surround, but what about ULMB?

Thanks.

Edit: Also I'm not sure how anyone can think that still polling which coating people want is anything but bad news in terms of a release window.


----------



## benlavigne11

You plan to run over 11 million pixels at 120 fps consistently enough for ULMB to work? Lofty!


----------



## Jack Mac

Does anyone know if they'll do a version without G-Sync? I don't want to pay extra for a feature I wouldn't use.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> I wonder why it is SO quiet from ASUS on this monitor. It's 1,5 month ago since last real update. I mean nothing, not one shred of news. No store is announcing it, I cannot find any pre orders etc. There were quite a bit of info coming during CES and the following weeks. It is unusual for a production ready product to become this quiet after its been announced.


It's always calm before the storm!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Does anyone know if they'll do a version without G-Sync? I don't want to pay extra for a feature I wouldn't use.


Why would you not use Gsync?

I personally can't wait to try it out, I hate screen tearing and Gsync is supposed to eliminate it.


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Why would you not use Gsync?
> 
> I personally can't wait to try it out, I hate screen tearing and Gsync is supposed to eliminate it.


I am just guessing but ULMB and G-Sync are not able to be combined. So for people running high end GPUs and wanting to game competitively ULMB is the better option. Granted I don't think ULMB would be an option without the added cost for the G-Sync component.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> I am just guessing but ULMB and G-Sync are not able to be combined. So for people running high end GPUs and wanting to game competitively ULMB is the better option. Granted I don't think ULMB would be an option without the added cost for the G-Sync component.


Use gsync for games that can't run 100-120 fps all the time and run ULMB for those who can. That's one thing that is nice with this monitor: It will be relevant for years to come now matter how you look at it.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Does anyone know if they'll do a version without G-Sync? I don't want to pay extra for a feature I wouldn't use.


If you are on this forum and in this tread and you say "*feature I wouldn't use"* then that is like cursing in a Church. You obviously do not understand what G-sync is doing for the gamers. *It is the single most important graphical hardware component and solution in decades*. 3D isn't it, g-sync is. 3D is only going to work if the upcoming Valve or Oculus products get it right, and that will eliminate the need for surround vision because it will be built in, and I am sure that 2D vision will work as well with surround in them products.


----------



## Jack Mac

Hey, I'm not trying to argue here, I'm just asking a question. I don't want to use G-Sync because I find lightboost to be more useful and tearing really just doesn't bother me, hence the question: "Does anyone know if they'll do a version without G-Sync?"


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Hey, I'm not trying to argue here, I'm just asking a question. I don't want to use G-Sync because I find lightboost to be more useful and tearing really just doesn't bother me, hence the question: "Does anyone know if they'll do a version without G-Sync?"


Well, if lightboost is what you are looking for, then try this. Maybe it will work on the monitor you have now.

http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Well, if lightboost is what you are looking for, then try this. Maybe it will work on the monitor you have now.
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/


...? I'm already running Lightboost via ToastyX strobelight utility, but I'd definitely like to get in on 1440P strobed for games like LoL.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> ...? I'm already running Lightboost via ToastyX strobelight utility, but I'd definitely like to get in on 1440P strobed for games like LoL.


The ACER K272HUL is a 27" LED display with a 2650 by 1440 resolution screen @ $499,-


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Hey, I'm not trying to argue here, I'm just asking a question. I don't want to use G-Sync because I find lightboost to be more useful and tearing really just doesn't bother me, hence the question: "Does anyone know if they'll do a version without G-Sync?"


There really is no reason why Asus can't release a non-gsync version of this monitor as well.

Even without gsync, this monitor has features a lot of users would like.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> The ACER K272HUL is a 27" LED display with a 2650 by 1440 resolution screen @ $499,-


But it's not 120Hz and doesn't have lightboost. If I wanted a cheap 1440p I'd just go with a Korean panel. I want 1440p 120Hz strobed, which is why I asked if there was going to be a cheaper version without G-Sync. If not, maybe BenQ will get it right and get my money again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> There really is no reason why Asus can't release a non-gsync version of this monitor as well.
> 
> Even without gsync, this monitor has features a lot of users would like.


Exactly, shame we don't know if they'll do this or not. Waiting sucks.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> But it's not 120Hz and doesn't have lightboost. If I wanted a cheap 1440p I'd just go with a Korean panel. I want 1440p 120Hz strobed, which is why I asked if there was going to be a cheaper version without G-Sync. If not, maybe BenQ will get it right and get my money again.


WQHD @ 120-140Hz is still new stuff, perhaps Q3-Q4 will have better options for this.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> You plan to run over 11 million pixels at 120 fps consistently enough for ULMB to work? Lofty!


To quote myself from earlier in the thread: "I'll be throwing hardware at it trying to get as close to solid 120fps as possible."

I didn't say it will be easy but it will be fun to try!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> But it's not 120Hz and doesn't have lightboost. If I wanted a cheap 1440p I'd just go with a Korean panel. I want 1440p 120Hz strobed, which is why I asked if there was going to be a cheaper version without G-Sync. If not, maybe BenQ will get it right and get my money again.
> Exactly, shame we don't know if they'll do this or not. Waiting sucks.


You need a GSYNC enabled monitor though for Lightboost 2.0, aka ULMB. Maybe they will make a non GSYNC version of this monitor, it most likely would come with 3D capability so the Lightboost hack could work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> To quote myself from earlier in the thread: "I'll be throwing hardware at it trying to get as close to solid 120fps as possible."
> 
> I didn't say it will be easy but it will be fun to try!


ULMB has a 85 Hz setting, so all you would need is a solid 85 frames or more, which I imagine would be a feat in Surround.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> *Asus loves vaporware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I waited almost a year for the N45, then the U38N or BU400 laptop to come out. The N45 never came to the US, the BU400 actually was vaporware, while the U38N was released in Romania, Ukraine, Italy, Japan etc. months before the US. When it finally came, it was overpriced, obsolete, neutered, and nearly OSS everywhere.
> 
> Never again will I wait for an Asus product.


That 39 inch 4K 60hz monitor they teased sure is Vaporware.


----------



## mbreslin

Although my haswell rebuild budget has been approved for awhile now, the boss (wife) has just told me surround is "ridiculous". Looks like it's single monitor for me, I hope going from 30 -> 27" isn't a big deal.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Although my haswell rebuild budget has been approved for awhile now, the boss (wife) has just told me surround is "ridiculous". Looks like it's single monitor for me, I hope going from 30 -> 27" isn't a big deal.


Tell her having one monitor is like having one pair of shoes, maybe she will understand then.


----------



## Hasty

Nice monitor!

*Specs that appeal to me:*

*- TN*

Low display lag / decent pixel transition time. (unlike IPS)

*- 144Hz*

Decent fluidity. I hope in the coming years that 60Hz will become obsolete. And that manufacturers will aim at 240Hz or higher.

*- ULMB*

A must. Drastically reduce the inherent motion blur of sample and hold displays by using strobbing back-lights.
To give an idea,
MPRT on sample and hold [email protected] => 8~ms
MPRT with ULMB @120Hz => 2~ms
Yes, that's 4 times less motion blur!

Unfortunately it's capped at 120Hz and not as flexible as BenQ's motion Blur reduction (no per Hertz refresh rate increments, no strobe length adjustments)

*- G-SYNC*

Will be useful for casual gaming. Haven't had a chance to test it in person. But I would expect it to nicely soften the stutters when V-sync isn't practical. It also gives a solution to avoid tearing without adding input lag. G-SYNC is one of the reasons I'm going with an Nvidia GPU for my first build.

*Specs I'm more reserved about:*

*- 2560 × 1440 WQHD:*

On the one hand, given it's a 27 inch display, it will help making the picture sharper and more detailed.
It's a resolution of 108.8 pixel per inch. Had it been a 1920 x 1080 FHD monitor the resolution would only be 81.6 pixel per inch.

On the other hand, how are common people supposed to take full advantage of this display (I'm thinking specifically about high refresh rate and low persistence ULMB mode) at 2560 × 1440 in demanding games?
What kind of a setup is even able to achieve 120fps stable at 2560 × 1440 in demanding games?
A quad SLI of GTX TITAN Black? I'll take a guess and say it probably wouldn't even be enough.

So there is a bit of a paradox with this new product: It features the technology to provide top of the art motion quality (after high end CRT's of course) but the hardware capable of utilizing it at its full potential in modern AAA games doesn't even exist yet.

*Specs I don't like:*

none

*Conclusion:*

-Very promising gaming oriented monitor.
-Ahead of the concurrence.


----------



## l88bastar

FIFY
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Nice monitor!
> 
> *Specs I don't like:*
> 
> *NO NATIVE 1440P 3D*
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> 
> -Very promising gaming oriented monitor.
> -Ahead of the concurrence.


----------



## Hasty

l88bastar,

I remember reading somewhere that it would be compatible with Nvidia 3D vision. At least I think I did. Maybe someone can confirm or infirm this?


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> On the other hand, how are common people supposed to take full advantage of this display (I'm thinking specifically about high refresh rate and low persistence ULMB mode) at 2560 × 1440 in demanding games?
> What kind of a setup is even able to achieve 120fps stable at 2560 × 1440 in demanding games?
> A quad SLI of GTX TITAN Black? I'll take a guess and say it probably wouldn't even be enough.
> 
> So there is a bit of a paradox with this new product: It features the technology to provide top of the art motion quality (after high end CRT's of course) but the hardware capable of utilizing it at its full potential in modern AAA games doesn't even exist yet.


The way I see it, the entire purpose of G-sync is an effort to try to give people the best experience possible, no matter the power of their system. G-sync is this "equalizer" that allows you to run games of all types of graphical demands, and get a relatively smooth experience out of it. The mere fact that you can't completely drive 1440p at 60-120hz is pretty much the entire reason I'm excited about the monitor in the first place. I don't expect any of my newest games to run anywhere near 120hz. But what I do expect is a great gaming experience at whatever FPS my computer manages to push out. At the same time, I expect my older games, wich CAN run at 120hz, to look great too.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> l88bastar,
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that it would be compatible with Nvidia 3D vision. At least I think I did. Maybe someone can confirm or infirm this?


Yea only in 1080p though...big woooopdeee doo


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I enjoy 3D gaming, except for 3D gaming in FPS multiplayer. It's fun in FPS campaigns. I like to conquer the game first in 2D and then it's fun to turn on the 3D vision for a fun run through with effects. It's not for everyone. It bothers one son in my family and the other just doesn't care for it. However it's a nice perk for those who do like it.


I liked 3D vision for awhile but eventually it became to bothersome for me to constantly have to get working right. Only watched one movie with it on and enjoyed it. I decided to sell my kit while resell was still decent though.

I love me some 120hz.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Yea only in 1080p though...big woooopdeee doo


Ah.. didn't know about that. That's disappointing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> The way I see it, the entire purpose of G-sync is an effort to try to give people the best experience possible, no matter the power of their system. G-sync is this "equalizer" that allows you to run games of all types of graphical demands, and get a relatively smooth experience out of it. The mere fact that you can't completely drive 1440p at 60-120hz is pretty much the entire reason I'm excited about the monitor in the first place. I don't expect any of my newest games to run anywhere near 120hz. But what I do expect is a great gaming experience at whatever FPS my computer manages to push out. At the same time, I expect my older games, wich CAN run at 120hz, to look great too.


You're right G-Sync should help greatly with toning down the inconvenience of not getting the full stable frame rate. I must say I'm pretty excited about testing it.

But be aware that it won't do anything to help with the lack of fluidity inherent to low frame rates. Nor will it address the heavy motion blurring. An average of 60fps on a sample and hold display translates to an average of 16.7 milliseconds of motion blur. which is a lot. One way to represent yourself what it looks like is panning in a first person shooter at 1000 pixel per second. In that situation at 60fps you would get approximately 16 pixels of blurring.


----------



## Owhora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> FIFY


For real?

I am disappointed. I guess I will wait for 4k with G-Sync.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> But be aware that it won't do anything to help with the lack of fluidity inherent to low frame rates.


Well, yeah, but define "low frame rates". What do you consider too low for G-sync to help? I think people have said that somewhere around 40 is a threshold where it just falls to pieces, but I'm pretty sure even a single (high end) GPU can drive most modern games at that (with 1440p).

I imagine there will be some adjustments in game settings to get the best balance, but I'm honestly not worried about things like "fluidity" etc... considering that there's basically no other alternative. It's not like if we are unhappy with it, there's another option that's somehow better.


----------



## clear

Out of the long list of cool features this monitor has, one of the most interesting to me is its supposedly truly native 8-bit TN panel. Is it the first 8-bit TN panel? I haven't heard of any before. Is the claim even true? If so I am very intrigued as to its color accuracy and gamut. I know it won't match an IPS or PLS but wouldn't it still be a big step up from traditional TN?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> Out of the long list of cool features this monitor has, one of the most interesting to me is its supposedly truly native 8-bit TN panel. Is it the first 8-bit TN panel? I haven't heard of any before. Is the claim even true? If so I am very intrigued as to its color accuracy and gamut. I know it won't match an IPS or PLS but wouldn't it still be a big step up from traditional TN?


No. Its not the first. Samsung developed an 8-bit native panel for their new consumer 4K monitor (*link*), with 2-bit FRC.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> No. Its not the first. Samsung developed an 8-bit native panel for their new consumer 4K monitor (*link*), with 2-bit FRC.


First 8-bit in this application!


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owhora*
> 
> For real?
> 
> I am disappointed. I guess I will wait for 4k with G-Sync.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Ah.. didn't know about that. That's disappointing.


Yes quoted straight from Asus JJ's mouth in the comments section. Go there and voice your displeasure....apparently they are listening to us as we got them to reverse their horrid major matte AG coating plans down to a more reasonable cross matte/glossy version!
http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/

PER JJ: _*3D VISION currently supports up to 1920×1080. You can only use WQHD resolution when gaming in 2D mode.*_















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> But be aware that it won't do anything to help with the lack of fluidity inherent to low frame rates. Nor will it address the heavy motion blurring. An average of 60fps on a sample and hold display translates to an average of 16.7 milliseconds of motion blur. which is a lot. One way to represent yourself what it looks like is panning in a first person shooter at 1000 pixel per second. In that situation at 60fps you would get approximately 16 pixels of blurring.


I would rather play on all LOW settings and get stable 120+ fps on my titan than deal with *Insync* blur on a modern FPS.....


----------



## SeeThruHead

What blur?


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> On the other hand, how are common people supposed to take full advantage of this display (I'm thinking specifically about high refresh rate and low persistence ULMB mode) at 2560 × 1440 in demanding games?
> What kind of a setup is even able to achieve 120fps stable at 2560 × 1440 in demanding games?
> A quad SLI of GTX TITAN Black? I'll take a guess and say it probably wouldn't even be enough.


If I'm not mistaken, ULMB on this monitor can be activated at 85Hz+.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, ULMB on this monitor can be activated at 85Hz+.


I'm way to sensible to flicker for 85Hz ULMB.








On my CRT, I can't stand it. My flicker fusion threshold must be somewhere halfway between 85Hz and 100Hz.
Given the harshness of the strobes is a little less on a CRT because of the phosphor decay. I reckon I'll need 120Hz in ULMB.

This varies from individual to individual and it also varies with the environment (brightness of the screen, lighting of the room, central vision vs peripheral vision, ...)

I know 85Hz won't do it for me, but it could be enough for you. There is no way of telling unless you try.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I'm way to sensible to flicker for 85Hz ULMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my CRT, I can't stand it. My flicker fusion threshold must be somewhere halfway between 85Hz and 100Hz.
> Given the harshness of the strobes is a little less on a CRT because of the phosphor decay. I reckon I'll need 120Hz in ULMB.
> 
> This varies from individual to individual and it also varies with the environment (brightness of the screen, lighting of the room, central vision vs peripheral vision, ...)
> 
> I know 85Hz won't do it for me, but it could be enough for you. There is no way of telling unless you try.


Well, again, if I'm not mistaken, ULMB can be done at 85Hz, 100Hz, and 120Hz. Getting a solid 100 fps will still be tough at 1440p, but at least it's much easier than 120.


----------



## Daious

Everyday I check this thread in hopes I would see a release date. I really hope it comes out early April.


----------



## KenjiS

Side question but does GSync actually -work-?

I havnt had the ability to see it, so im honestly curious


----------



## Mand12

According to everyone who has actually used it, yes it does. There are a few users in this thread, and they've been very clear that it does what it says it does.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Side question but does GSync actually -work-?
> 
> I havnt had the ability to see it, so im honestly curious


It does work, and it's glorious.

Whether it's $200 worth of glorious is another matter.


----------



## Leviathan25

I don't think "does it work" is the question you mean to ask.

Of course it works, or else the product is a waste of money.

Perhaps what you meant to ask is, "Will I be able to see it working?"

Everyone who has tried it says - resoundingly - "Yes" to that question. But ultimately you won't know until you see it for yourself.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Side question but does GSync actually -work-?
> 
> I havnt had the ability to see it, so im honestly curious


From all the technical demos, reviews and word on the street, GSYNC seems to work quite well. It's also difficult to show how well it works from a recorded video as most videos online are usually compressed to 30fps and transcoded beyond belief. But there have been some decent video reviews that try to show you these advantages.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Everyone who has tried it says - resoundingly - "Yes" to that question. But ultimately you won't know until you see it for yourself.


And by everyone, we mean everyone. I have literally not seen a report of someone seeing it and saying anything _other_ than "Wow, that's awesome."


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I don't think "does it work" is the question you mean to ask.
> 
> Of course it works, or else the product is a waste of money.
> 
> Perhaps what you meant to ask is, "Will I be able to see it working?"
> 
> Everyone who has tried it says - resoundingly - "Yes" to that question. But ultimately you won't know until you see it for yourself.


I hate being the "I need to see it for myself" type sometimes as I highly doubt Best Buy will be stocking any GSync-enabled monitors and have them setup for a display..

That said Best Buy DID have nVidia's 3DVision stuff setup at my stores, With a fairly good demo of it (I remember at the time commenting it was one of two 3D systems i actually saw that worked)


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> From all the technical demos, reviews and word on the street, GSYNC seems to work quite well. It's also difficult to show how well it works from a recorded video as most videos online are usually compressed to 30fps and transcoded beyond belief. But there have been some decent video reviews that try to show you these advantages.


best ways to get an idea of how gsync works and its benefits are the blur busters previews and the nvidia product demo that you can download.

the reviews are justified. i will never use a non gsync monitor again. ever.


----------



## Alvarado

So like, income tax came in. This monitor can get released now.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> So like, income tax came in. This monitor can get released now.


Hahaha.

I see we have another fiend in the forum......

I feel like a console player lining up outside of a store for days on end, waiting for the launch of their console.


----------



## Alvarado

Reminds of the ps3 launch crazy stuff.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Reminds of the ps3 launch crazy stuff.


Wonder how long till the monitors are being sold on ebay for $1200 each...


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Wonder how long till the monitors are being sold on ebay for $1200 each...


Oh god! Asus don't let that happen!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Oh god! Asus don't let that happen!


Next thing you know they'll find that they improve bitcoin mining and then they'll be $2000 each..


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Next thing you know they'll find that they improve bitcoin mining and then they'll be $2000 each..


Woah....why you gotta say things like that?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Woah....why you gotta say things like that?


Because im evil


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Next thing you know they'll find that they improve bitcoin mining and then they'll be $2000 each..


hahaha. +REP for making me laugh tonight


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Side question but does GSync actually -work-?
> 
> I havnt had the ability to see it, so im honestly curious


I have the Asus QE with the G-Sync module installed. It's absolutely amazing. It's basically v-sync without input lag... but even better. I like to make the comparison of going from HDD to SSD.

I prefer G-Sync in all scenarios over ULMB, for whatever it's worth. Although to be fair I haven't tried G-Sync at super high fps on a super efficient engine like Source @ 300fps. ULMB best shines in that area.


----------



## Alvarado

I just downloaded nvidia's g-sync demo thing. Holy crap I want this monitor.


----------



## CallsignVega

Asus could be waiting to stockpile enough of these monitors for a wide release. If they are suppose to hit the retailers the end of March or sometime in April, they are already well into manufacture and most of the release quantity are already built. That month long boat ride from China may have already begun with my monitor on it...


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Asus could be waiting to stockpile enough of these monitors for a wide release. If they are suppose to hit the retailers the end of March or sometime in April, they are already well into manufacture and most of the release quantity are already built. That month long boat ride from China may have already begun with my monitor on it...


They haven't (at least a few days ago) even settled on a AG finish yet, so I doubt they are stockpiling them right now.


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> *Specs I'm more reserved about:*
> 
> *- 2560 × 1440 WQHD:*
> 
> On the one hand, given it's a 27 inch display, it will help making the picture sharper and more detailed.
> It's a resolution of 108.8 pixel per inch. Had it been a 1920 x 1080 FHD monitor the resolution would only be 81.6 pixel per inch.
> 
> On the other hand, how are common people supposed to take full advantage of this display (I'm thinking specifically about high refresh rate and low persistence ULMB mode) at 2560 × 1440 in demanding games?
> What kind of a setup is even able to achieve 120fps stable at 2560 × 1440 in demanding games?
> A quad SLI of GTX TITAN Black? I'll take a guess and say it probably wouldn't even be enough.
> 
> So there is a bit of a paradox with this new product: It features the technology to provide top of the art motion quality (after high end CRT's of course) but the hardware capable of utilizing it at its full potential in modern AAA games doesn't even exist yet.


Why do people keep saying this stuff? We're not talking 8K resolution here, folks. To quote myself, there are plenty of recent titles that will benefit from this monitor without stripping down more than one or two graphics settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> Skyrim is very CPU limited. I max it out easily, with mods, at 1440p/120hz
> 
> Some recent releases like Tomb Raider, BioShock Infinite (RIP Irrational) and Borderlands 2 are coded efficiently (use everything available, all the time) and are relatively easy to max out as well. Crysis 3 and BF4 are hogs, but most of that is in the fact that the jump from high to ultra-high settings in those games seems to be an order of magnitude more complex.
> 
> For Skyrim in particular, it actually breaks the physics engine if you run at over ~100fps. Which again, I can do fairly easily and consistently even with 30 different mods installed.
> 
> Most games today can be maxed out on an upper-mid range graphics card @1080 already, and with my setup I have a hard time finding games that run at lower than 60fps at 1440p. So naturally, PC gamers with decent GPUs are looking for something nice and shiny to put some stress on their rigs, and not everybody has enough money for a triple monitor setup and SLI 780ti to drive them. Hence, a 1440p/144hz monitor with Gsync to counteract the larger framerate flux at HD+.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> Dual OC'd GTX 670s say hi -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I clock them a little more aggressively I can hit 100+ average FPS without too much trouble.
> 
> No TressFX because that alone probably requires an extra Titan, it just doesn't run well on NVIDIA.
> 
> As for AA, if you really need 4xSSAA @ 1440p, that's on your own dollar.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> Why do people keep saying this stuff? We're not talking 8K resolution here, folks. To quote myself, there are plenty of recent titles that will benefit from this monitor without stripping down more than one or two graphics settings.


must maintain 120 fps with 4xmsaa and hair tesselation on extreme to feel comfortable buying monitor

hence my 1080p monitor with 2 kingpins =p


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> must maintain 120 fps with 4xmsaa and hair tesselation on extreme to feel comfortable buying monitor
> 
> hence my 1080p monitor with 2 kingpins =p


You mean your two Kingpins awaiting the ROG Swift? Right? Right????

........


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You mean your two Kingpins awaiting the ROG Swift? Right? Right????
> 
> ........


yeah ill for sure get this monitor, wont be happy with the performance hit, but that just means ill have to pick up 2 "880 kingpins" when they drop. apparently kingpin varients for the maxwell flagships are in the works.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> I have the Asus QE with the G-Sync module installed. It's absolutely amazing. It's basically v-sync without input lag... but even better. I like to make the comparison of going from HDD to SSD.
> 
> I prefer G-Sync in all scenarios over ULMB, for whatever it's worth. Although to be fair I haven't tried G-Sync at super high fps on a super efficient engine like Source @ 300fps. ULMB best shines in that area.


Thats likely why I'd be considering the 24" version over this, as much as i want 1440p my GTX770 isnt quite enough for it (And I JUST upgraded my GPU) Games like CoH2 and Rome Total War II dislike SLI (and I play them a lot) so im kinda screwed there...

-edit- although do you need less AA on 1440p because of the higher resolution? I think I remember reading that, or FXAA becomes more of an option because the blurring isnt as noticable


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> -edit- although do you need less AA on 1440p because of the higher resolution? I think I remember reading that, or FXAA becomes more of an option because the blurring isnt as noticable


Both are true. On 1080p, I'd run 8x AA to get rid of jaggies. At 1440p, 2x does the same job for my eyes.

And at 1440p, fxaa is less blurry.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Currently on with Asus support, they are looking at their NPI, which is their internal new product release schedule.......It goes out a month or more.

Edit:

Nothing of the display is on it as a pending release product. The rep did say they have gotten a lot of information requests for it, but as of right now Asus hasn't even given an internal release day.

At this rate, a month plus out puts us into May.










I told George, the rep, we have been throwing our wallets at our screens, hoping to make it come out faster. He told me to let him know how that works out.


----------



## Equinoxe

Question :

Does the currency change of monitors? will 800$ be 575€ ?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoxe*
> 
> Question :
> 
> Does the currency change of monitors? will 800$ be 575€ ?


Doubt it.

Usually with PC hardware it is $800 in whichever currency is primary to that region. So, $799 US here and 799 Euro though...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> They haven't (at least a few days ago) even settled on a AG finish yet, so I doubt they are stockpiling them right now.


I think that poll was in regard to Asus monitors in general, not just for the Swift. If the Swift AG coating is still up in the air, that means this monitors is 2+ months away from hitting US retail.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think that poll was in regard to Asus monitors in general, not just for the Swift. If the Swift AG coating is still up in the air, that means this monitors is 2+ months away from hitting US retail.


Which falls in line with what George told me this morning.


----------



## Asus11

it might be worth selling my monitor now while its still worth something.. hmmm

I see this being £700 in the UK


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Should I pick up three ROG Swift monitors or a PQ321Q 32 inch 4K 60hz monitor?

Surround is going to kill the G-Sync feature but the 120hz is still nice. That said I really hate bezels so 32 inches of a continuous screen would be pretty nice. Ahh I don't know what to buy. Both are around the same price range.









Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

Gimmie Gimmie
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Should I pick up three ROG Swift monitors or a PQ321Q 32 inch 4K 60hz monitor?
> 
> Surround is going to kill the G-Sync feature but the 120hz is still nice. That said I really hate bezels so 32 inches of a continuous screen would be pretty nice. Ahh I don't know what to buy. Both are around the same price range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


the PQ321Q is three grand

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236338


----------



## s1rrah

Personally?

I have a *dual monitor set up* at the moment.

On the left a Samsung S27850D 1440P PLS screen and on the right a Benq XL2420T 120hz 1080P TN screen.

I love them both and use them both, equally and all day long. For Skyrim, Bioshock Infinite, Dragon Age (all releases) .. I use the Samsung 1440p PLS screen. I find the insane resolution and okay response time to be the best match for these games (Bioshock Infinite, though a FPS game, technically, still uses some fairly unsophisticated graphics tech and so it still works good with the Samsung and as a FPS game). For Counter Strike, Metro 2033/Last Light, Hawken and any other competitive FPS game that requires speed and precision? I use the Benq XL2420T. Seriously, it's like a gaming split screen personality. Some games work great on the 1440p screen and some can only work on the 1080p 120hz screen.

So I'm totally STOKED to see this up coming monitor from Asus.

I don't even think I'm going to wait for any reviews. I'm just gonna pre order or otherwise buy it the very first chance I can.

Given my druthers? I'd rather game in 1440p at all times ... and so hopefully, this new screen (and the others that will almost assuredly follow it) will combine the killer speed of my Benq monitor with the resolution of the Samsung ...

Just salivating...


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Both are true. On 1080p, I'd run 8x AA to get rid of jaggies. At 1440p, 2x does the same job for my eyes.
> 
> And at 1440p, fxaa is less blurry.


Thats good.. a lot of the Benchmarks i see tend to have AA cranked up to the nines at 2560x1440 as well as everything else.. Now i wouldnt want to lower the texture quality or the shadows/lighting, but AA i could possibly deal with

Im currently debating this or maybe like, the Qnix or something... This im sure will have better motion but it is also 3 times the cost and probubly in short supply.. Or the Dell 2713HM... because Ive had a lot of great Dell monitors and for all my bellyaching my Ultrasharp is a great display...


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Currently on with Asus support, they are looking at their NPI, which is their internal new product release schedule.......It goes out a month or more.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Nothing of the display is on it as a pending release product. The rep did say they have gotten a lot of information requests for it, but as of right now Asus hasn't even given an internal release day.
> 
> At this rate, a month plus out puts us into May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told George, the rep, we have been throwing our wallets at our screens, hoping to make it come out faster. He told me to let him know how that works out.


WOW, that is disappointing. From reading the post in the coating and this, makes me believe that ASUS is still developing and testing the monitor. So what was presented at CES 2014 was a prototype more or less. It can take months before we see this monitor marked ready.


----------



## kga92

This monitor would go so well with my dell IPS, one for gaming and and the other for web. My wallet is not gonna like it though...


----------



## Arc0s

I rather wait a bit longer and have a close to perfect product (specially at this price point) then it being released with problems.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think that poll was in regard to Asus monitors in general, not just for the Swift. If the Swift AG coating is still up in the air, that means this monitors is 2+ months away from hitting US retail.


Ouch, was hoping to have one within the month.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> I rather wait a bit longer and have a close to perfect product (specially at this price point) then it being released with problems.


As silly as it sounds, the fact this is a flagship ROG product means Asus won't mishandle it. A lot of people like to knock the ROG branding, but the one benefit of it is that being Asus' flagship, they baby it and make sure it is done right.

At one point they also had priority service for ROG products, I am not sure if that is the case still though.


----------



## subyman

I'd like it to be a perfect product and come out tomorrow.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATF_MegaMan*
> 
> Gimmie Gimmie
> the PQ321Q is three grand
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236338


Ouch. Amazon was selling these for 2400 last week. Oh well, I assume prices will go down again.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> As silly as it sounds, the fact this is a flagship ROG product means Asus won't mishandle it. A lot of people like to knock the ROG branding, but the one benefit of it is that being Asus' flagship, they baby it and make sure it is done right.
> 
> At one point they also had priority service for ROG products, I am not sure if that is the case still though.


Yes I agree, my first ROG product was the Maximus V formula and it performed flawless and my current build is on a Maximus VI Hero also zero problems so far.


----------



## Lourad

You know what wouldn't kill them to do. A little news update or something like that!


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> I rather wait a bit longer and have a close to perfect product (specially at this price point) then it being released with problems.


I'm inclined to wait a couple of months after release to see how things go, however painful that may be. Really looking forward to reviews.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> I'm inclined to wait a couple of months after release to see how things go, however painful that may be. Really looking forward to reviews.


Well, OCN is going to be a place to see a lot of those reviews. They will consist of the following.....










OMGZ!

PURDY!

> Sliced Bread



















In fact, that is my review, I am getting it up early.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> I'm inclined to wait a couple of months after release to see how things go, however painful that may be. Really looking forward to reviews.


My purchase on day one and experience thereafter will be my review


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Guess I'll get a head start on selling my current Overlord Tempest X270OC here on OCN. I'm not at all in a rush to let it go because it's such a good IPS monitor but hopefully it'll sell by the time this thing comes out.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Guess I'll get a head start on selling my current Overlord Tempest X270OC here on OCN. I'm not at all in a rush to let it go because it's such a good IPS monitor but hopefully it'll sell by the time this thing comes out.


As soon as my Asus arrives, gets calibrated, and tested, I will drop my Overlord on the forums as well.


----------



## mbreslin

I'll be watching for all of your reviews and hopefully prad/tftcentral gets it quickly as well. I'm a little hesitant going from 30" to 27" but if the reviews are all glowing I'll make the jump. Good looking panel + vsync off and no tearing = I won't be able to resist.


----------



## clear

I think the delay and no news is because Asus is coordinating with Nvidia to market this G-sync monitor and the release of the new 800 series GPU's together for a simultaneous release within the next one or two months.

Of course that is more fantasy than reality but its what I choose to believe....


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> I think the delay and no news is because Asus is coordinating with Nvidia to market this G-sync monitor and the release of the new 800 series GPU's together for a simultaneous release within the next one or two months.
> 
> Of course that is more fantasy than reality but its what I choose to believe....


And then intel asked them both to wait until Q3-ish and they're going to release haswell-e/gtx880/rog swift on the same day.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> And then intel asked them both to wait until Q3-ish and they're going to release haswell-e/gtx880/rog swift on the same day.


My wallet just screamed, thanks.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> I think the delay and no news is because Asus is coordinating with Nvidia to market this G-sync monitor and the release of the new 800 series GPU's together for a simultaneous release within the next one or two months.
> 
> Of course that is more fantasy than reality but its what I choose to believe....


Big 800 will likely come with a die shrink, which won't happen until Q3/Q4.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> My wallet just screamed, thanks.


I've got 5k stashed away for the upcoming 5960x, x99, ddr-4, GTX 880 x3 for Q3. Not to mention, a couple thousand more in current hardware value when resold.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've got 5k stashed away for the upcoming 5960x, x99, ddr-4, GTX 880 x3 for Q3. Not to mention, a couple thousand more in current hardware value when resold.


yea im gunna set 3k aside for the 5960x, ddr4, x99, ax1500i, and this monitor


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> I rather wait a bit longer and have a close to perfect product (specially at this price point) then it being released with problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> As silly as it sounds, the fact this is a flagship ROG product means Asus won't mishandle it. A lot of people like to knock the ROG branding, but the one benefit of it is that being Asus' flagship, they baby it and make sure it is done right.
> 
> At one point they also had priority service for ROG products, I am not sure if that is the case still though.


I have to agree. Id hate to get it now and have it be rushed with a bunch of problems. I'll wait, I still love my BenQ 120hz, monitor's smoothness.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

guy's I find in lot of current games if I bump it up the resolutions to like this monitor (1440p) I find the text and in game menu's far to small and hard to use. Like all the online MMORPG in game menus and maps become just too small on the screen at a high resolution, its why I'm playing a lot of the games on 1200p other wise you would need fine mouse skills and magnifying glasses!


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> guy's I find in lot of current games if I bump it up the resolutions to like this monitor (1440p) I find the text and in game menu's far to small and hard to use. Like all the online MMORPG in game menus and maps become just too small on the screen at a high resolution, its why I'm playing a lot of the games on 1200p other wise you would need fine mouse skills and magnifying glasses!


But that's like one of my primary reasons in getting a 1440p monitor. I want that pesky HUD to get the EFF outta the way lol.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> guy's I find in lot of current games if I bump it up the resolutions to like this monitor (1440p) I find the text and in game menu's far to small and hard to use. Like all the online MMORPG in game menus and maps become just too small on the screen at a high resolution, its why I'm playing a lot of the games on 1200p other wise you would need fine mouse skills and magnifying glasses!


Wow, I have garbage vision and do just fine in this department. Getting the HUDS and such out of the way and opening up the field of view is THE reason for 1440P.

I don't say this to be rude in the slightest bit, but get your eyes checked. If you are supposed to wear glasses, DO IT! As someone with terrible vision, I speak this from the heart!


----------



## Mand12

A bunch of the games I play have UI scaling - is that not common?


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Wow, I have garbage vision and do just fine in this department. Getting the HUDS and such out of the way and opening up the field of view is THE reason for 1440P.
> 
> I don't say this to be rude in the slightest bit, but get your eyes checked. If you are supposed to wear glasses, DO IT! As someone with terrible vision, I speak this from the heart!


Yeah, HUD is just partial information - aka information one look at now and then, not all the time - at least when I play, but I guess there are people who spend 50% of their in-game time on the HUD info as this is for them more important than anything ells. We all play our different style and its IMPOSSIBLE to make a product that everyone is satisfied with, so just like in politics, one choose the largest majority ... he he


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> A bunch of the games I play have UI scaling - is that not common?


As far as I know yeah, or if the game is popular, there are plugins that will fix issues like that.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> As far as I know yeah, or if the game is popular, there are plugins that will fix issues like that.


Or even editing a simple .cfg file with Notepad. In some more exotic cases you might have to hexedit a file.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

ok here's some of my screen caps just for some comparisons, one at 1200p and 1600p. That hud layout at 1600p was just too fine for my mouse skills and I also like my character to be as large as possible so I can look at him and be in awe of how awesome he has become!


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> ok here's some of my screen caps just for some comparisons, one at 1200p and 1600p. That hud layout at 1600p was just too fine for my mouse skills and I also like my character to be as large as possible so I can look at him and be in awe of how awesome he has become!


I do not play FFXIV, but in World of Warcraft, there's a "UI Scale" slider in the options menu that allows you to change stuff like that.

I generally like smaller resolutions for the reasons stated - I like to see more of the screen and less of the HUD, right up until the point where it becomes difficult to play the game because of the precision required to click on abilities and navigate menus.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I do not play FFXIV, but in World of Warcraft, there's a "UI Scale" slider in the options menu that allows you to change stuff like that.
> 
> I generally like smaller resolutions for the reasons stated - I like to see more of the screen and less of the HUD, right up until the point where it becomes difficult to play the game because of the precision required to click on abilities and navigate menus.


There is a UI slider in FFXIV, you can drag all the windows as well to size.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I do not play FFXIV, but in World of Warcraft, there's a "UI Scale" slider in the options menu that allows you to change stuff like that.
> 
> I generally like smaller resolutions for the reasons stated - I like to see more of the screen and less of the HUD, right up until the point where it becomes difficult to play the game because of the precision required to click on abilities and navigate menus.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a UI slider in FFXIV, you can drag all the windows as well to size.
Click to expand...

hay thanks for the help, I opened up the hud layout and changed what I could. It still wouldn't allow an up size of the character layout info


----------



## fomoz

In for three! Excited about this!


----------



## zealord

The worst thing about this thread is that the word "UPDATE" is in the title. So every time it gets bumped to the top of the news I get all excited anticipating an impending release


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> The worst thing about this thread is that the word "UPDATE" is in the title. So every time it gets bumped to the top of the news I get all excited anticipating an impending release


True!

OP if you could just add a date of the latest update that would be great.

Unless you want your thread to keep getting bumped at the cost of the hopes and dreams of your fellow OCNers.


----------



## senna89

Q4 2014 for GTX800 ???


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Q4 2014 for GTX800 ???


Might not be Q4, latest report says second half 2014. Could be Q4, but could also be Q3. My bet's on September, personally, for purely pulled-out-of-thin-air reasons.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Might not be Q4, latest report says second half 2014. Could be Q4, but could also be Q3. My bet's on September, personally, for purely pulled-out-of-thin-air reasons.


Check this link 
http://videocardz.com/nvidia/geforce-800/geforce-gtx-880


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Check this link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videocardz.com/nvidia/geforce-800/geforce-gtx-880


Considering it's a year old, and three weeks ago Nvidia said second half 2014, I'll go with the latter.


----------



## Siopao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> hay thanks for the help, I opened up the hud layout and changed what I could. It still wouldn't allow an up size of the character layout info


Awesome another FFXIV player. As for resizing the UI have you tried using CTRL+Home? It cycles through 3 sizes on the element you have selected at the time. I play at 1440 and enlarged a couple elements but kept the rest their original size. You can resize anything that you can drag around when modifying your HUD.


----------



## fomoz

BTW, any news regarding Surround support with 3-way or 4-way SLI?

Referring to this post by [email protected]


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siopao*
> 
> Awesome another FFXIV player. As for resizing the UI have you tried using CTRL+Home? It cycles through 3 sizes on the element you have selected at the time. I play at 1440 and enlarged a couple elements but kept the rest their original size. You can resize anything that you can drag around when modifying your HUD.


FFXIV player here, as well.









Currently on 1080...waiting for this monitor.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm an ex-FF XIV ARR player, if that counts. I say ex because I'll probably get back into it again at some point ^_^;;; Would definitely be a lot more fun to play it at 1440p on a 27" screen, instead of my current 21.5" displays


----------



## saer

I want this monitor soo bad it hurts









Release already damnnit [email protected][email protected]


----------



## TheBenson

You going to run into pixel clock limits running 120hz in SLI at this resolution?


----------



## trojan92

I read somewhere (possibly a few pages back) that even though it's going to retail for $799, it won't actually convert from that to £'s, e.g. £480 for us here in the UK. What are the chances that this will retail here for £799?


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siopao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> hay thanks for the help, I opened up the hud layout and changed what I could. It still wouldn't allow an up size of the character layout info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome another FFXIV player. As for resizing the UI have you tried using CTRL+Home? It cycles through 3 sizes on the element you have selected at the time. I play at 1440 and enlarged a couple elements but kept the rest their original size. You can resize anything that you can drag around when modifying your HUD.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah I used ctr+home and up sized all the huds but it still falls short at up sizing all the menus and since I craft items for everyone for a job it gets too small for me use at high res.


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> You going to run into pixel clock limits running 120hz in SLI at this resolution?


Probably not because you're running off DP 1.2.

While DP is limited at WQHD @ 120Hz I don't know how near to the clock ceiling that is, but I'm sure theres' enough margin to allow that.


----------



## Oneminde

*NEWS.*

ASUS ROG Nordic dropped a reply regarding the "release" of the monitor and it states as follow: *"The current estimation for the first shipment is in June"* - I have included a translated version from the debate group over at www.sweclockers.com
I cannot locate the exact message, but it would be in line with some prior info posted here a while back.

So, with this info at hand, there is now roughly 3 months to go before we actually start seeing people getting there hands on one and reviews. I will have more than enough time to get my photo editing monitor and for that I am considering Samsung S27A850D, the price for this monitor has dropped a bit and it is also a 27" WQHD (PLS) panel.

So there you go, happy to contribute


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Ah.. didn't know about that. That's disappointing.
> 
> But be aware that it won't do anything to help with the lack of fluidity inherent to low frame rates. Nor will it address the heavy motion blurring. An average of 60fps on a sample and hold display translates to an average of 16.7 milliseconds of motion blur. which is a lot. One way to represent yourself what it looks like is panning in a first person shooter at 1000 pixel per second. In that situation at 60fps you would get approximately 16 pixels of blurring.


That is very dissapointing. If they are gonna delay it that long, they may as well make it 100% glossy


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *NEWS.*
> ASUS ROG Nordic dropped a reply regarding the "release" of the monitor and it states as follow: *"The current estimation for the first shipment is in June"* - I have included a translated version from the debate group over at www.sweclockers.com
> 
> I cannot locate the exact message, but it would be in line with some prior info posted here a while back.
> 
> So, with this info at hand, there is now roughly 3 months to go before we actually start seeing people getting there hands on one and reviews. I will have more than enough time to get my photo editing monitor and for that I am considering Samsung S27A850D, the price for this monitor has dropped a bit and it is also a 27" WQHD (PLS) panel.
> 
> So there you go, happy to contribute


That's fantastic. Just enough time to save money for two 880's and the Swift monitor! Hellz yeah!

I currently have a Samsung S27850D and love it. It sits dual screen next to a Benq XL2420T 120hz which I'm hoping the new Asus will best. I love the Benq though, that's for sure. Calibrated properly it looks damn near as good as my S27850D and is otherwise perfect (no BLB, etc.)

I happened to get one of the "golden" S27850D's with absolutely ZERO backlight bleed and it's pretty much the most gorgeous screen I've ever owned. I use it for imaging work (visual design), photo stuff, video work and also any game that really benefits from it and that doesn't need lightning fast response times (Dragon Age Origins, Dragon Age 2, Skrim, etc.) are exclusively played on the Sammy 1440p while all my FPS get play time on the Benq.

That's one reason I'm so stoked about this new Asus 1440p monitor ... will be awesome to play FPS games on a 1440 screen that is just as fast as my Benq. I find FPS games totally impossible to be competitive with when using the 1440p Samsung ... just not fast enough and WAY too much lag. So hopefully, the Asus Swift will bridge the gap between my Benq and the Sammy and then I can just put the Benq back in the box for disaster recovery (cause it's so bad ass that no way would I sell it).

Thanks for the info on release date ... saving my pennies.

;-)


----------



## xNutella

Does this use the same panel as the Korean ones use?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> Does this use the same panel as the Koreans ones use?


No. This is a special panel developed by Asus for this monitor. It's a TN variant.


----------



## clear

That release-date rumor, if true, is a kick in the gut. Three months of TESO w/o a new monitor will be painful


----------



## Mand12

Still technically Q2, I suppose...


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *"The current estimation for the first shipment is in June"*


Cheers for the info, I'm going to go ahead and pull the trigger on my SSD upgrade.

Will be there with $800 in June, ready with baited breath


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *NEWS.*
> ASUS ROG Nordic dropped a reply regarding the "release" of the monitor and it states as follow: *"The current estimation for the first shipment is in June"* - I have included a translated version from the debate group over at www.sweclockers.com
> 
> I cannot locate the exact message, but it would be in line with some prior info posted here a while back.
> 
> So, with this info at hand, there is now roughly 3 months to go before we actually start seeing people getting there hands on one and reviews. I will have more than enough time to get my photo editing monitor and for that I am considering Samsung S27A850D, the price for this monitor has dropped a bit and it is also a 27" WQHD (PLS) panel.
> 
> So there you go, happy to contribute


Thanks! Maybe they'll fix Surround G-Sync by that time


----------



## Alvarado

Ouch, at least thanks for letting us know.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Thanks! Maybe they'll fix Surround G-Sync by that time


Not to mention a single GPU that has more than one display port on the I/O panel.


----------



## Daious

This news breaks my heart. I was hoping April


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

That will be perfect timing for me. I ended up having to spend my extra money on other things that couldn't be avoided. Should have enough back up by then, though. Was kinda hoping it would still come out early though so people could give impressions before I buy.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *NEWS.*
> ASUS ROG Nordic dropped a reply regarding the "release" of the monitor and it states as follow: *"The current estimation for the first shipment is in June"* - I have included a translated version from the debate group over at www.sweclockers.com
> 
> I cannot locate the exact message, but it would be in line with some prior info posted here a while back.
> 
> So, with this info at hand, there is now roughly 3 months to go before we actually start seeing people getting there hands on one and reviews. I will have more than enough time to get my photo editing monitor and for that I am considering Samsung S27A850D, the price for this monitor has dropped a bit and it is also a 27" WQHD (PLS) panel.
> 
> So there you go, happy to contribute


Hopefully this speculated date is for the nordic region only and not for the North American release date. Until i hear otherwise from asus i am gonna continue to assume an early Q2 USA/NA release window.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *NEWS.*
> ASUS ROG Nordic dropped a reply regarding the "release" of the monitor and it states as follow: *"The current estimation for the first shipment is in June"* - I have included a translated version from the debate group over at www.sweclockers.com
> 
> I cannot locate the exact message, but it would be in line with some prior info posted here a while back.
> 
> So, with this info at hand, there is now roughly 3 months to go before we actually start seeing people getting there hands on one and reviews. I will have more than enough time to get my photo editing monitor and for that I am considering Samsung S27A850D, the price for this monitor has dropped a bit and it is also a 27" WQHD (PLS) panel.
> 
> So there you go, happy to contribute


For those of us who have been waiting since it's announcement back in December, this is.... really sad..


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Hopefully this speculated date is for the nordic region only and not for the North American release date. Until i hear otherwise from asus i am gonna continue to assume a Q2 USA/NA release window.


June is Q2. But yes, rumors are just that without it coming from an official announcement.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> June is Q2. But yes, rumors are just that without it coming from an official announcement.


My bad i meant to say "early Q2"


----------



## l88bastar

Jakes on us...they did not say June *2014*


----------



## piloth

This is also from the Asus Nordic facebook page:
Quote:


> The current estimation for the first shipment is in June. Even do preorders are not available in any Nordic country right now, we do not believe the first shipment is big enough too meet the initial demand of early-adopters.
> 
> Our suggestion is to keep an eye on the big re-sellers and place a booking as soon as you can if you want to have chance to get one from the first shipment.
> 
> A few samples are going out to media in late April so be sure to check out the reviews when they are out also.


That was written the 1th of March.

Disappointing to have to wait until June but I guess there will be some reviews to look at before they launch it to customers.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piloth*
> The current estimation for the first shipment is in June. Even do preorders are not available in any Nordic country right now, we do not believe the first shipment is big enough too meet the initial demand of early-adopters.
> 
> Our suggestion is to keep an eye on the big re-sellers and place a booking as soon as you can if you want to have chance to get one from the first shipment.
> 
> A few samples are going out to media in late April so be sure to check out the reviews when they are out also.


That is officially the ASUS facebook page, so the info is valid. It is a long wait yes and it is also rare that things are launched at different times depending on the continent or region. But I will have the opportunity to purchase 2 pcs EVGA 780 Classified cards before I get the monitor, heck, even a custom loop.

So with this delay, considering that June is an estimation and not a solid release date, I might as well wait until people report back bugs they find. I were eager to get this monitor asap it came out which were suppose to be March-April back in January, but now with the "constant" delay, I suspect that there is something about this monitor that ASUS isn't telling us (?) Is the delay to be blamed on Nvidia perhaps ? For if it were ready in January, then what is the reason for the delay ? Hyping a product in advance and then telling the fans that "oops, you'll have to wait" is not cool, not at all.

ASUS were a top brand for me ... were, but there are other manufacturers that is equally if not better. BenQ is going to release a 23" and 27" 1920x1080p G-Sync (Benq XL2720G) and I am sure this is a very attractive (and more affordable option) for many gamers. So until we know exactly how the market looks, perhaps we should just calm down and let the products role onto the stage.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## piloth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> I suspect that there is something about this monitor that ASUS isn't telling us (?) Is the delay to be blamed on Nvidia perhaps ? For if it were ready in January, then what is the reason for the delay ?


Well just to quote the Asus ROG Nordic page again the rep blames shortage of components.
Quote:


> The current estimate for available in Sweden is the end of June. Due to shortage of components. BR, Marcus


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piloth*
> 
> Well just to quote the Asus ROG Nordic page again the rep blames shortage of components.


I C, well, components can be anything, perhaps the panel, perhaps the g-sync module. What components mean is that it is not ready. For some reason. Oh well, it is what it is. Note that Nvidia is no longer selling the DIY g-sync module for the ASUS 24**** monitor...


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> I C, well, components can be anything, perhaps the panel, perhaps the g-sync module. What components mean is that it is not ready. For some reason. Oh well, it is what it is. Note that Nvidia is no longer selling the DIY g-sync module for the ASUS 24**** monitor...


Nvidia didn't even sell the DIY modules outside the US/canada


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> Nvidia didn't even sell the DIY modules outside the US/canada


That's right which is very strange. Ofc, one could order it .. could. HOLD ON TO YOUR HATS. The ASUS VG248QE with a G-Sync module goes for... drum role ... $830,- ...







. It is scarce and very limited. No one who Nvidia lists as retailers have this monitor - its sold out. More and more indicates that the hardware aka component issue ASUS talks about is in fact a Nvidia problem. Not even BenQ or Philips G-sync monitors are remotely close to being released. Sure enough, CES is very much prototypes, much a large dose of the products shown are now finding their way into the stores, except g-sync.

Its like all info on g-sync suddenly stopped near the end of January. I mean NOTHING officially has surfaced. So, Nvidia, if you are reading this tread, what the heck is going on ?


----------



## subyman

I knew people were being a bit optimistic expecting it to be released soon when they hadn't worked out the AG coating yet. June isn't too bad, that roughly 6 months after they announced it, seems about right. Good luck getting the first shipment though. I'm wondering what's taking so long? The panels or the G-Sync units? I believe Nvidia is sold out of them at retail.


----------



## xentrox

I can see this being caused by a delay in GSYNC module shipments from NVidia.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> I can see this being caused by a delay in GSYNC module shipments from NVidia.


Maybe they want to produce the G-Sync modules as a ASIC instead of a FPGA like the first modules.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Maybe they want to produce the G-Sync modules as a ASIC instead of a FPGA like the first modules.


Ahh I wasn't aware the first modules used FPGA chips.. I can see them locking it down and moving on to an ASIC implementation.


----------



## l88bastar

I do not have a good feeling about ULMB functionality with AMD cards. I asked JJ three different times about compatibility with AMD cards and he has ignored all of my questions about it. He has answered several of my other questions, so I know he has seen the question


----------



## Naxxy

posted in wrong topic


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Finally my monitor has been delivered.


But sir, this is not the Korean Monitor Club ... or are you going to install a G-Sync module in it and surprise us all ?


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> But sir, this is not the Korean Monitor Club ... or are you going to install a G-Sync module in it and surprise us all ?


Oops wrong topic sorry i was sure i clicked on the korean one


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Oops wrong topic sorry i was sure i clicked on the korean one


NP, we are all still alive .. LOL


----------



## Waro

2000 Posts.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> 2000 Posts.


And still no monitor.. lol


----------



## Oneminde

And only a few are really related ... lol - perhaps we can blame the "battle of the minds" on that


----------



## Alvarado

Doesn't this forum have an asus rep? if so we gotta drag him in here and find out whats what!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! June?

June is going to be an X99, 880, ROG Swift, 5960K month.......god that is going to hurt!


----------



## tpi2007

Keep it on-topic guys.

Thanks.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Doesn't this forum have an asus rep? if so we gotta drag him in here and find out whats what!


Um. Asus is about the only company I don't recall seeing a Rep for on here.....

I bet a mod could answer for sure though.


----------



## Robilar

June is a long ways off... Dang it. I have a second 780Ti and a new power supply sitting in their boxes waiting on this monitor.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> June is a long ways off... Dang it. I have a second 780Ti and a new power supply sitting in their boxes waiting on this monitor.


I was also gonna save my 2nd 780 Ti for this monitor. But with this latest update, I've decided to put it into my rig now, and play BF4 @ 150 fps on my 1080p monitor for a few months.


----------



## Krulani

ugh, now i don't know what I'm going to game on with my new rig. guess i need to start shopping for a 1080p secondary monitor i can pair with this one when it finally lands.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> ugh, now i don't know what I'm going to game on with my new rig. guess i need to start shopping for a 1080p secondary monitor i can pair with this one when it finally lands.


Yeah, I just built a new PC at the beginning of the year. I was waiting on this monitor to come out. It's the last piece. In the mean time I've been using an old 26" Samsung TV (http://www.samsung.com/nz/support/model/LA26D450G1MXRD-techspecs) that has a PC mode at 1360x768. It's actually not horrible to use, but the desktop/web browsing area is so small that it almost feels like I'm on a mobile platform at times.

After I heard June, I went on a trade website and found a similar Samsung TV - 22" (http://www.samsung.com/nz/support/model/LA22A450C1XRD-techspecs) that has a 1,680 x 1,050 res instead. I figure the drop in screen size will be fine for the increased resolution. I just need something to tide me over until whenever this monitor hits.

If anyone has any better ideas though (something cheap), I'm all ears.


----------



## Doomtomb

So this monitor is a pretty exciting development but it better not cost $799. That is going to allure NO ONE from their already purchased 27" 1440p IPS Korean monitors. I mean it's a TN PANEL for CRYING OUT LOUD. It should be sub-$400 PERIOD. Then, it might actually attract my wallet, I'd buy THREE! Instead of just one for some sweet MULTI-MONITOR setup. But alas, this product is not meant for me. 3 monitors would cost $2400. A real crime that is.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> So this monitor is a pretty exciting development but it better not cost $799. That is going to allure NO ONE from their already purchased 27" 1440p IPS Korean monitors. I mean it's a TN PANEL for CRYING OUT LOUD. It should be sub-$400 PERIOD. Then, it might actually attract my wallet, I'd buy THREE! Instead of just one for some sweet MULTI-MONITOR setup. But alas, this product is not meant for me. 3 monitors would cost $2400. A real crime that is.


But how many other 27" 1440p 120hz monitors that arent hacked imported Korean monitors are there? Even then not every QNix/etc can hit 120hz successfully if i remember right...

Also that GSync module is -expensive- if i remember right the first 24" 1080p one shipping with it is about $600 and a TN panel, Thats almost twice the price of say, that Asus 24" 1080p 144hz monitor....

So you're right, its a $400-500 monitor with $300 of GSync strapped into it.. Gsync is new, it will come down in price but the first gen is going to be expensive..

Me? I'm just not sure i can go back to TN from IPS...


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> So this monitor is a pretty exciting development but it better not cost $799. That is going to allure NO ONE from their already purchased 27" 1440p IPS Korean monitors. I mean it's a TN PANEL for CRYING OUT LOUD. It should be sub-$400 PERIOD. Then, it might actually attract my wallet, I'd buy THREE! Instead of just one for some sweet MULTI-MONITOR setup. But alas, this product is not meant for me. 3 monitors would cost $2400. A real crime that is.


This is the early adopter price.

And again, this is a TN panel designed and produced specially for this monitor by ASUS. They say the color reproduction is really close to IPS, which for me is good enough.

120 Hz with GSYNC, at WQHD with 6 MM bezels and an adjustable stand at 50$ more than a Dell U2711?

I'd take that in a heartbeat, and so will bucketloads of people in this thread.


----------



## Oneminde

I understand the nerds demand IPS or PLS quality monitors, but I assure you, if ASUS could make that work properly considering this is a gaming monitor, they would have. Its not to piss someone off or on purpose give you less than the best, what is the point in that.
If a special selected TN panel is the best choice for maximum g-sync experience, then I am sure they are telling it as it is. By the way, the BenQ and Philips g-sync monitors will be a TN as well, but with 1920x1080p resolution. So, if you think the price is too much, then perhaps you should consider BenQ's or Philips monitors, the BenQ is announced to be sub $400,- but for the love of good, don't complain about the quality of the panel in does monitors, they will be more or less standard.

So you do have a few options.

1. Play on your IPS or PLS panel and live with tearing, ghosting etc but retain a brilliant colour representation.
2. Go for the BenQ och Philips "budget" g-sync monitor, lose colour and gradient quality but you get smooth gameplay.
3. Wait for this ASUS monitor and get close to IPS quality WQHD resolution.
4. You do not upgrade now, wait for gen.2 or gen.3 were IPS or other types of monitor solutions are ready for g-sync

I think I speak for 100 % of the members in this tread that non of us have experienced g-sync IRL. We've heard about it, read about it and we have talked about it. And is there one thing we all agree upon, then that is the smooth gameplay Nvidia is offering via this module.

The price tag of $799,- is a steep price yes, but there are reasons for it.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> But how many other 27" 1440p 120hz monitors that arent hacked imported Korean monitors are there? Even then not every QNix/etc can hit 120hz successfully if i remember right...


http://www.blurbusters.com/overclock/120hz-1440p-ips-monitors/

Motion blur is the biggest enemy of those Korean monitors. None of them can pass the motion clarity test at the site. The tech is just not there yet.

If these panels could do it, Asus wouldn't have needed to develop a panel specifically for this monitor and the price would be lower.


----------



## l88bastar

I will buy one but not three, because of the (1) Price and (2) Fact that native 1440p 3D is not supported. Also, I fear that AMD cards are not UMLB supported on this display. JJ has ignored every question I have posed on AMD UMLB compatibility.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

At $799 USD, I'm not going to complain about it being TN, especially given it's a specially developed panel to have close to IPS appearance. It's also bringing 120Hz ~AND~ g-sync to the table for a similar price (at least for us Canadians, I don't pay much attention to US pricing) as regular, run of the mill 1440p IPS/PLS displays (Viewsonic VP2770LED, Dell U2713HM, and even the BenQ BL2710PT are all around the $800 CAD mark before sales).

I already know that g-sync will definitely bring a lot to the table, so I'm hoping that it combined with a flicker free backlight (when ULMB is turned off) will allow me to play first person shooters for longer periods of time before eyes bug out. ^_^ No matter what though, the $2,400 hit for triple displays doesn't phase me, since I'm already expecting that kind of cost just for my main set anyways.

My secondary monitors will either be IPS/PLS, or if nVidia does release a card that has multiple display ports in their GTX 8xx lineup and brings about surround gaming support (they've said they're working on it atm) I probably won't even think twice about picking up three of these.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> So this monitor is a pretty exciting development but it better not cost $799. That is going to allure NO ONE from their already purchased 27" 1440p IPS Korean monitors. I mean it's a TN PANEL for CRYING OUT LOUD. It should be sub-$400 PERIOD. Then, it might actually attract my wallet, I'd buy THREE! Instead of just one for some sweet MULTI-MONITOR setup. But alas, this product is not meant for me. 3 monitors would cost $2400. A real crime that is.


....a lot of your issues would have been shown to really not be an issue if you looked at the specs of the display, and read into the panel more.

The TN panel in this display is the first true 8-bit TN, compared to the standard 6-bit you see in every other TN panel. Using new manufacturing and design techniques on top of this have greatly increased the quality of the panel. The general consensus of people that have seen it is that it is close to PLS or IPS in color reproduction, and it does have improved viewing angels from the normal TN.

So to scream "it's a TN PANEL for CRYING OUT LOUD" isn't a relevant statement at this point, because it isn't just a TN panel.

Going back to the Korean panels, having used an Overlord Tempest at 120Hz for over a year, the blurring on these panels is bad, no way around that. Color reproduction is great, the resolution is great, the motion clarity is almost non-existent. To a gamer, motion clarity is huge! Also, people are already paying $600+ for the 120Hz Koreans, that has been going on for a year or more now, Asus isn't out of line with their price point at all.

Finally, you complain about the price of these 1440P displays and say that if they were half the cost you would run 3 in multi-monitor. Do you have ANY idea how much hardware would be required to drive three of these displays in gaming? The current 4K displays on the market have 8,294,440 pixels. Three of these displays would be 11,059,200 pixels, $3,000 in GPU hardware BARELY drive 4K at "playable" frame rates, yet you think you are going to drive even more than that?

The cost of these panels for a multi-monitor setup is the least of the concerns in that application, the bigger concern being the cost of the hardware required to drive that number of pixels. Which brings up another point; you wouldn't want to drive two or three of these, as we don't have the hardware to successfully push 120 Hz+, and G-sync doesn't function in multi-monitor.

The reality of it is the price isn't the problem here, but a stigma towards TN panels and people thinking there is only one way to make a TN panel, and that all TN panels are the same.


----------



## l88bastar

I just wish they supported native 1440p 3D. I don't care for 3x1 landscape, but 3x1 landscape looks AMAZING in 3D! And triple 1440p 3D would be incredible!


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> ....a lot of your issues would have been shown to really not be an issue if you looked at the specs of the display, and read into the panel more.
> 
> The TN panel in this display is the first true 8-bit TN, compared to the standard 6-bit you see in every other TN panel. Using new manufacturing and design techniques on top of this have greatly increased the quality of the panel. The general consensus of people that have seen it is that it is close to PLS or IPS in color reproduction, and it does have improved viewing angels from the normal TN.
> 
> So to scream "it's a TN PANEL for CRYING OUT LOUD" isn't a relevant statement at this point, because it isn't just a TN panel.
> 
> Going back to the Korean panels, having used an Overlord Tempest at 120Hz for over a year, the blurring on these panels is bad, no way around that. Color reproduction is great, the resolution is great, the motion clarity is almost non-existent. To a gamer, motion clarity is huge! Also, people are already paying $600+ for the 120Hz Koreans, that has been going on for a year or more now, Asus isn't out of line with their price point at all.
> 
> Finally, you complain about the price of these 1440P displays and say that if they were half the cost you would run 3 in multi-monitor. Do you have ANY idea how much hardware would be required to drive three of these displays in gaming? The current 4K displays on the market have 8,294,440 pixels. Three of these displays would be 11,059,200 pixels, $3,000 in GPU hardware BARELY drive 4K at "playable" frame rates, yet you think you are going to drive even more than that?
> 
> The cost of these panels for a multi-monitor setup is the least of the concerns in that application, the bigger concern being the cost of the hardware required to drive that number of pixels. Which brings up another point; you wouldn't want to drive two or three of these, as we don't have the hardware to successfully push 120 Hz+, and G-sync doesn't function in multi-monitor.
> 
> The reality of it is the price isn't the problem here, but a stigma towards TN panels and people thinking there is only one way to make a TN panel, and that all TN panels are the same.


Word


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> ....a lot of your issues would have been shown to really not be an issue if you looked at the specs of the display, and read into the panel more.
> 
> The TN panel in this display is the first true 8-bit TN, compared to the standard 6-bit you see in every other TN panel. Using new manufacturing and design techniques on top of this have greatly increased the quality of the panel. The general consensus of people that have seen it is that it is close to PLS or IPS in color reproduction, and it does have improved viewing angels from the normal TN.
> 
> So to scream "it's a TN PANEL for CRYING OUT LOUD" isn't a relevant statement at this point, because it isn't just a TN panel.
> 
> Going back to the Korean panels, having used an Overlord Tempest at 120Hz for over a year, the blurring on these panels is bad, no way around that. Color reproduction is great, the resolution is great, the motion clarity is almost non-existent. To a gamer, motion clarity is huge! Also, people are already paying $600+ for the 120Hz Koreans, that has been going on for a year or more now, Asus isn't out of line with their price point at all.
> 
> Finally, you complain about the price of these 1440P displays and say that if they were half the cost you would run 3 in multi-monitor. Do you have ANY idea how much hardware would be required to drive three of these displays in gaming? The current 4K displays on the market have 8,294,440 pixels. Three of these displays would be 11,059,200 pixels, $3,000 in GPU hardware BARELY drive 4K at "playable" frame rates, yet you think you are going to drive even more than that?
> 
> The cost of these panels for a multi-monitor setup is the least of the concerns in that application, the bigger concern being the cost of the hardware required to drive that number of pixels. Which brings up another point; you wouldn't want to drive two or three of these, as we don't have the hardware to successfully push 120 Hz+, and G-sync doesn't function in multi-monitor.
> 
> The reality of it is the price isn't the problem here, but a stigma towards TN panels and people thinking there is only one way to make a TN panel, and that all TN panels are the same.


Wait i think you're yelling at the wong person here. I wasnt criticizing this panel, in fact I think it will be awesome, I admit yeah, I am a little unsure on the TN vs IPS thing, and I did NOT know that about the 8-bit thing, but that said, most TVs, even pricey ones, are still TN last I checked (I think only Panasonic has done some IPS TVs..)...and some of them look absolutely amazing.... And do keep in mind part of my hesitation is because I simply havnt seen one yet, I am very much a "I need to see it to judge it" type of person, its why blind buying monitors/speakers is difficult for me...

Given I AM in the market for a 1440p display I HAVE considered waiting on this puppy actually... I'm just not sure I'll benefit from the 120hz all that much given there are few games I can even hit 60 fps at 1440p and right now I can get something like the Dell 2713H for around $600. That said this might be my "have my cake and eat it too" monitor...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Wait i think you're yelling at the wong person here. I wasnt criticizing this panel, in fact I think it will be awesome, I admit yeah, I am a little unsure on the TN vs IPS thing, and I did NOT know that about the 8-bit thing, but that said, most TVs, even pricey ones, are still TN last I checked (I think only Panasonic has done some IPS TVs..)...and some of them look absolutely amazing.... And do keep in mind part of my hesitation is because I simply havnt seen one yet, I am very much a "I need to see it to judge it" type of person, its why blind buying monitors/speakers is difficult for me...
> 
> Given I AM in the market for a 1440p display I HAVE considered waiting on this puppy actually... I'm just not sure I'll benefit from the 120hz all that much given there are few games I can even hit 60 fps at 1440p and right now I can get something like the Dell 2713H for around $600. That said this might be my "have my cake and eat it too" monitor...


Wow! I have no idea how it quoted you, I am 99.999999999% positive I quoted the other guy, as I even copied part of what he said into my main reply!

Sorry for the confusion, I went back and fixed it!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Wow! I have no idea how it quoted you, I am 99.999999999% positive I quoted the other guy, as I even copied part of what he said into my main reply!
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, I went back and fixed it!


Tis all good

And I like the TN panel in my laptop, its a nice panel, Just the glossy is EXTREMELY agitating sometimes.

I might consider waiting for this thing now that i am thinking about it.. Even if i cant use 120hz today if i grab another 770 in a few months and slot it in (Provided my PSU can handle it) then it would probubly be nice.. Im guessing the black level on this will be pretty good too... (I'm a huge black level nut..). Really for the supreme color accuracy situations my 2410 is still a tough cookie to beat from everything I've read (The switch to LED backlights has hurt sRGB colorspace from my understanding) so I'll hang onto it for photo editing..

Hmn decisions decisions...


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Using new manufacturing and design techniques on top of this have greatly increased the quality of the panel. The general consensus of people that have seen it is that it is close to PLS or IPS in color reproduction, and it does have improved viewing angels from the normal TN.


Based on what? All we have so far are the passing comments of a few people who got a glimpse of the monitor on display at a trade show. Given how long it's been since ASUS showed those prototypes, and given ASUS's recent silence, I am becoming more and more skeptical that what we've been told is what we're going to get. We were already told Q2, and it's not looking like that's going to happen. If it's true that they're doing polls on Facebook regarding whether the monitor should ship with an AG coating, then I'm not ready to make any claims about what it will or won't be when it finally gets here.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> ....a lot of your issues would have been shown to really not be an issue if you looked at the specs of the display, and read into the panel more.
> 
> The TN panel in this display is the first true 8-bit TN, compared to the standard 6-bit you see in every other TN panel. Using new manufacturing and design techniques on top of this have greatly increased the quality of the panel. The general consensus of people that have seen it is that it is close to PLS or IPS in color reproduction, and it does have improved viewing angels from the normal TN.
> 
> So to scream "it's a TN PANEL for CRYING OUT LOUD" isn't a relevant statement at this point, because it isn't just a TN panel.
> 
> Going back to the Korean panels, having used an Overlord Tempest at 120Hz for over a year, the blurring on these panels is bad, no way around that. Color reproduction is great, the resolution is great, the motion clarity is almost non-existent. To a gamer, motion clarity is huge! Also, people are already paying $600+ for the 120Hz Koreans, that has been going on for a year or more now, Asus isn't out of line with their price point at all.
> 
> Finally, you complain about the price of these 1440P displays and say that if they were half the cost you would run 3 in multi-monitor. Do you have ANY idea how much hardware would be required to drive three of these displays in gaming? The current 4K displays on the market have 8,294,440 pixels. Three of these displays would be 11,059,200 pixels, $3,000 in GPU hardware BARELY drive 4K at "playable" frame rates, yet you think you are going to drive even more than that?
> 
> The cost of these panels for a multi-monitor setup is the least of the concerns in that application, the bigger concern being the cost of the hardware required to drive that number of pixels. Which brings up another point; you wouldn't want to drive two or three of these, as we don't have the hardware to successfully push 120 Hz+, and G-sync doesn't function in multi-monitor.
> 
> The reality of it is the price isn't the problem here, but a stigma towards TN panels and people thinking there is only one way to make a TN panel, and that all TN panels are the same.


Wise words!

People need to understand that IPS panels are not suited for gaming in the current state of the technology. There is no way around it as of now.

This is a gaming monitor. And a TN panel is the best choice for a gaming monitor.

It's called "Asus ROG (Republic of *Gamers*) Swift"

Not "Asus Graphic Design Pro G-Sync Edition"


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Tis all good
> 
> And I like the TN panel in my laptop, its a nice panel, Just the glossy is EXTREMELY agitating sometimes.
> 
> I might consider waiting for this thing now that i am thinking about it.. Even if i cant use 120hz today if i grab another 770 in a few months and slot it in (Provided my PSU can handle it) then it would probubly be nice.. Im guessing the black level on this will be pretty good too... (I'm a huge black level nut..). Really for the supreme color accuracy situations my 2410 is still a tough cookie to beat from everything I've read (The switch to LED backlights has hurt sRGB colorspace from my understanding) so I'll hang onto it for photo editing..
> 
> Hmn decisions decisions...


Yea, your power supply has MORE than enough for a second card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Based on what? All we have so far are the passing comments of a few people who got a glimpse of the monitor on display at a trade show. Given how long it's been since ASUS showed those prototypes, and given ASUS's recent silence, I am becoming more and more skeptical that what we've been told is what we're going to get. We were already told Q2, and it's not looking like that's going to happen. If it's true that they're doing polls on Facebook regarding whether the monitor should ship with an AG coating, then I'm not ready to make any claims about what it will or won't be when it finally gets here.


Based on what?

We have had several members on this forum that have seen it in person and reported the same thing, in this very thread. I have also spoken with associates of mine that are in the industry who have had time with the display, and they are saying the same thing.

Every person that has seen the panel that I have spoken with pretty much has said the same thing.

Hell, looking at the specs of the panel alone tell you it isn't a normal TN panel.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yea, your power supply has MORE than enough for a second card.
> Based on what?
> 
> We have had several members on this forum that have seen it in person and reported the same thing, in this very thread. I have also spoken with associates of mine that are in the industry who have had time with the display, and they are saying the same thing.
> 
> Every person that has seen the panel that I have spoken with pretty much has said the same thing.
> 
> Hell, looking at the specs of the panel alone tell you it isn't a normal TN panel.


I'm just confused about why you're defending specific characteristics of something that doesn't exist yet, and that you've never seen.

In fact, this monitor is bordering on vaporware status based on 1) the widespread evidence of its market appeal, and 2) ASUS declining to release any public information despite making Q2 claims while displaying a prototype at a trade show.

We all love the idea of the monitor. But until ASUS gives me something to chew on, I'm not making any more guesses about what this thing will or won't be.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I'm just confused about why you're defending specific characteristics of something that doesn't exist yet, and that you've never seen.
> 
> In fact, this monitor is bordering on vaporware status based on 1) the widespread evidence of its market appeal, and 2) ASUS declining to release any public information despite making Q2 claims while displaying a prototype at a trade show.
> 
> We all love the idea of the monitor. But until ASUS gives me something to chew on, I'm not making any more guesses about what this thing will or won't be.


I am confused why you are bashing on something that isn't out yet and you haven't seen....

Like it or not, the display isn't Vaporware and has been seen in the wild. Asus also updated their release window to June. I am also confused about your _"the widespread evidence of its market appeal"_ statement. Are you talking about the fact that everyone and their mother wants this? Or are you trying to say there is no appeal?

What more do you want to chew on? We have a release window, we have the specs, and we have seen the display in use.....

Just because you don't know anyone first hand that has used the display doesn't mean the rest of us are so limited in our resources and knowledge.

EDIT:

I have read your statement several times now and it is more than clear your only intention is to bash on a product, for some unknown reason. You are talking about wanting more to "chew" on, and acting like this thing has been kept under Top Secret levels of security. There is no way you can think that unless you have nefarious intentions.

Let's look at what we know about this display, compared to other hardware coming to market.....


We know the name and model number.
We have seen the display in use.
We know the entire spec list of the display, even the panel specs.
ROG is an established line within Asus, their flagship products.
We have a release window.
All of this has been confirmed by Asus themselves.

Now let's compare that to Haswell-E or the "up and coming" GTX 800 series from Nvidia.


We have "leaked" unconfirmed "possible" specs.
We have a semi-official release window "Second half of 2014" (Compared to a estimated MONTH from Asus).
We HAVE NOT seen either of these hardware products in the wild, only on paper.
I'm sorry, if this display is near VaporWare, what the hell are these other hardware products? A fairytale?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> So this monitor is a pretty exciting development but it better not cost $799. That is going to allure NO ONE from their already purchased 27" 1440p IPS Korean monitors. I mean it's a TN PANEL for CRYING OUT LOUD. It should be sub-$400 PERIOD. Then, it might actually attract my wallet, I'd buy THREE! Instead of just one for some sweet MULTI-MONITOR setup. But alas, this product is not meant for me. 3 monitors would cost $2400. A real crime that is.


I've tested 2 Qnix 1440 screens and an Apple thunderbolt display. The 2qnix were just bad, light bleeding and dead pixels, but that 60hz completely killed it for me. When I saw the Thunderbolt display, I fell in lovewith it. Image quality and colors were miles ahead of the korean stuff, but again the 60hz just killed it for me. i best enjoy games at [email protected] If the RoG swift delivers, the 799 is high, but its a one of a kind product, and that means more $$, which is only like a 250-350 over the low quality korean stuff and on par with current Dell 1440 screens with less game oriented features.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> We have a release window.
> All of this has been confirmed by Asus themselves.


Please point me to an official statement of the release window. Until I see that, June is just more speculation.

I don't have nefarious intentions. Don't be ridiculous. I'm buying this monitor on release day. I'm just tired of the lack of official info from ASUS. It gives me reasonable grounds to doubt the other claims they're making about what it will be when they release it. We just got some unverified info that the monitor will only support 3D Vision in 1080p. That seems like a basic design issue that should have been finalized is January. What's the hold up? Why the lack of transparency?

And why make irrelevant comparisons to hardware I've never mentioned? I'm not interested in engaging your straw man arguments.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> If the RoG swift delivers, the 799 is high, but its a one of a kind product, and that means more $$, which is only like a 250-350 over the low quality korean stuff and on par with current Dell 1440 screens with less game oriented features.


I completely agree with this because of the qualification you make: IF the monitor delivers. I really hope it does.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

No one wants to spend a grand or more in GPU's to power this monitor with good FPS and run it through a washed out image.

Especially those of us who do own korean IPS/PLS monitors and know the importance color has on textures, and image quality in general, in games where eye-candy is the focus (skyrim etc....)

With all that said I've actually played on a calibrated vg248qe which didn't look bad AT ALL. And this monitor is supposed to be better in that aspect

If the image quality is what they claim, the 1ms response time, coupled with g-sync will definitely put it head and shoulders over these ips/pls panels


----------



## piloth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Please point me to an official statement of the release window. Until I see that, June is just more speculation.


June is from Asus ROG Nordics official Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/rognordic
Quote:


> *Dustin Conner* Is there any information as to when the ROG Swift 27" PG278G monitor will release in the US, (or even when pre-orders will start)?
> 
> *ASUS ROG Nordic* We don't have info on the US release. But it's likely sometime around June as well. BR, ASUS Caroline (March 14 at 1:31pm)


Quote:


> *Blomman Mikael* Any news when the ROG Swift PG278Q 27-inch WQHD G-Sync Gaming Monitor will be released in the north? (Sweden).
> 
> *ASUS ROG Nordic* The current estimate for available in Sweden is the end of June. Due to shortage of components. BR, Marcus (March 11 at 8:34pm)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Please point me to an official statement of the release window. Until I see that, June is just more speculation.
> 
> I don't have nefarious intentions. Don't be ridiculous. I'm buying this monitor on release day. I'm just tired of the lack of official info from ASUS. It gives me reasonable grounds to doubt the other claims they're making about what it will be when they release it. We just got some unverified info that the monitor will only support 3D Vision in 1080p. That seems like a basic design issue that should have been finalized is January. What's the hold up? Why the lack of transparency?
> 
> And why make irrelevant comparisons to hardware I've never mentioned? I'm not interested in engaging your straw man arguments.


If anyone is making straw-man arguments, it would be you, as you are completely disregarding everything we know about this and calling it near Vaporware.

As for the June date;
Quote:


> ASUS ROG Nordic We don't have info on the US release. But it's likely sometime around June as well. BR, ASUS Caroline
> March 14 at 5:31am


Source

In addition to this, the 3D vision issue isn't because of Asus' decision, but that of how 3D is done itself. It is a technical limitation having to do with the available bandwidth of the connection itself. That is why your 3D is done at 1080P, eventually we will have connectivity that will support the bandwidth required to run 1440P 3D, but we simply don't right now.

Oh, the comparison to the other hardware was a legitimate comparison as you are calling this display "Near Vaporware", you evoked an entire category with that statement, making my comparisons extremely relevant.

All of your complaints are issues you are making up, by ignoring the facts of the topic. You are trying to ding a product because you feel the need to ignore those facts, and ding it further because of the lack of 3D at 1440P when it isn't even something under the control of Asus. You can't ding someone for something that is a technical limitation due to current technology.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> In addition to this, the 3D vision issue isn't because of Asus' decision, but that of how 3D is done itself. It is a technical limitation having to do with the available bandwidth of the connection itself. That is why your 3D is done at 1080P, eventually we will have connectivity that will support the bandwidth required to run 1440P 3D, but we simply don't right now.


Care to explain?

I am not into 3D vision.
But I was under the impression that the bandwidth required for 3D 1440p is equal to the bandwidth required for 120Hz 1440p.

Am I missing something?


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> So this monitor is a pretty exciting development but it better not cost $799. That is going to allure NO ONE from their already purchased 27" 1440p IPS Korean monitors. I mean it's a TN PANEL for CRYING OUT LOUD.


I have a Catleap that does 120hz. I bought a Panasonic Viera plasma and will likely sell my Catleap when this monitor comes out. Plasma and 5.1 surround for games like Skyrim or Tomb Raider, and G-sync 1440p 144hz with my studio headphones for twitch FPS games. As much as I love my Catleap, I'll have little use for a monitor that's stuck halfway between lean back movies and RPG games and lean in twitch fps style games.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yea, your power supply has MORE than enough for a second card.


I figured, Theres a reason i oversize things slightly after all, You never know when you might need that extra oomph...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I've tested 2 Qnix 1440 screens and an Apple thunderbolt display. The 2qnix were just bad, light bleeding and dead pixels, but that 60hz completely killed it for me. When I saw the Thunderbolt display, I fell in lovewith it. Image quality and colors were miles ahead of the korean stuff, but again the 60hz just killed it for me. i best enjoy games at [email protected] If the RoG swift delivers, the 799 is high, but its a one of a kind product, and that means more $$, which is only like a 250-350 over the low quality korean stuff and on par with current Dell 1440 screens with less game oriented features.


Was going to say "Yeah but getting 120fps at 1440p is hard"

Then i saw you have SLI Titans... Yeah you should be good.. lol


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Care to explain?
> 
> I am not into 3D vision.
> But I was under the impression that the band-witch required for 3D 1440p is equal to the band-witch required for 120Hz 1440p.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Could be completely wrong with this explanation, Feel free to correct me if i am but I believe its because for 3D you have to display two seperate frames at exactly the same time, Which means that while its still sending 120 frames a second its sending them 2 at a time versus 1 at a time...

Which would explain why it cant do 3D at a lower framerate (ie, 30hz for 3D) because its not the 120 frames a second thats a problem, its sending 2 seperate frames of data at once that is


----------



## Hasty

But AFAIK 3D vision is 60Hz.
And 2x60=120

And it can't be 2 images at once.

It alternates 1 image for each eye.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> But AFAIK 3D vision is 60Hz.
> And 2x60=120
> 
> And it can't be 2 images at once.
> 
> It alternates 1 image for each eye.


2 x 60 @ 1080P isn't the same as 2 x 60 @ 1440P.

The higher resolution you have, the more bandwidth is required, now add on top of that 3D, and you quickly run out of bandwidth at 1440P.

EDIT:

The above might not be the clearest, but suffice to say that current standards for connectivity don't have enough bandwidth to drive 3D 1440P 60Hz or higher.

1440P 120Hz pretty much maxes out current bandwidth standards, you can do it as some of us are with overclocking pixel engines and using large gauge DL-DVI, but even then it is hit and missed based off the cable.

You can find stable OC numbers for a panel, and simply swapping out DVI cables will change that stability. This is due to the small variations in the manufacturing of said cables. Those of us driving Koreans at 120Hz have had to do what a lot of overclockers on CPUs do; buy multiple cables (CPUs) and test them to see which supports our bandwidth.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> It's called "Asus ROG (Republic of *Gamers*) Swift"
> 
> Not "Asus Graphic Design Pro G-Sync Edition"


I'll second that. To be honest, its many years ago since we got TN panels that were more than good enough for games. Most people, if you place them in front of a good TN panel will not tell the difference between it and a color correct monitor. It is also in most cases only when you place colour correct monitor against a TN panel that people can tell the difference. In reality, when someone are playing the game, what matters is what is happening, aka the action.

Talking about the difference between a IPS and modern TN is like saying one can see a huge difference between a 24 and 32 MP camera. The human eye can't see that difference if both images are scaled to a normal working size like WQHD or HD. The analogy of digital cameras and a quality TN vs IPS is similar in that the difference is minor, even to the border of negligible. But ofc, there will always be situations were everybody's demands and needs cannot and will not be satisfied.

I work with graphical content almost on a daily basis and will soon in fact work on graphical content on a daily basis and I KNOW that this monitor will not nor cannot meet my demands for that department, but that is not why I will purchase this monitor, I will purchase it for the maximum gameplay a monitor can give me in 2014.

A track car, purpose built, is a horrible experience on the street and daily commute. A street car, purpose built, on the track is a horrible experience on a track when it needs to perform. Same thing here. Complaining about this monitor and the fact that it has a TN panel that non of us has seen upclose and personal is like complaining when you are blind and cannot see anything... imagen that:

"Darn it, this monitors red gamut is off by 0.23 % compared to 100 % RGB and that will not do, I can't live with myself" .. said the blind man









My point is: Some arguments is pointless. Yes, they do exist, even if people are allowed to utter them does not mean it is intelligent or meaningful, its only an opinion - no offence whoever you are.

I wonder were all the solid arguments specifically towards this monitor comes from when one have never seen it or played on it IRL. The little stuff we "know" about is not valid enough to trash it or praise it. All we really know is the hardcore data on the g-sync and that has been confirmed.

In fact, I think this is the last reply on people who constantly keep trashing this monitor for whatever reason. I will consider it *trolling* from now on and until hardcore validated info is pouring down on me.

My 2 cents


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> A track car, purpose built, is a horrible experience on the street and daily commute. A street car, purpose built, on the track is a horrible experience on a track when it needs to perform. Same thing here. Complaining about this monitor and the fact that it has a TN panel that non of us has seen upclose and personal is like complaining when you are blind and cannot see anything... imagen that:


----------



## Hasty

@Oneminde

You're right.

At the current state of technology,
You can't have a monitor that is proficient in both gaming and graphical work.

You either have to make a choice or buy a dedicated monitor for each activities.

I think the people criticizing ASUS for not going the IPS route, are not aware of that fact.
And that explains the reactions in this thread.

@PostalTwinkie

Yeah, but what I don't understand is that the monitor is capable of [email protected]
So why is it not capable of [email protected](x2) in 3D vision?


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> @PostalTwinkie
> 
> Yeah, but what I don't understand is that the monitor is capable of [email protected]
> So why is it not capable of [email protected](x2) in 3D vision?


Yes, me too. The frames are just normal pictures, the 3D-effect comes by showing them alternating and not because they are special in some way and need more bandwith or something like that. 2 x 60 FPS should not need more bandwith than 1 x 120.
Maybe the Problem is caused by the driver and Nvidia can make 1440p 3D Vision possible?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> @Oneminde
> 
> You're right.
> 
> At the current state of technology,
> You can't have a monitor that is proficient in both gaming and graphical work.
> 
> You either have to make a choice or buy a dedicated monitor for each activities.
> 
> I think the people criticizing ASUS for not going the IPS route, are not aware of that fact.
> And that explains the reactions in this thread.
> 
> @PostalTwinkie
> 
> Yeah, but what I don't understand is that the monitor is capable of [email protected]
> So why is it not capable of [email protected](x2) in 3D vision?


The display is rated at 120Hz, but the module and panel are capable of 144Hz if enough bandwidth is given to it via the connection.

Now, if these panels launch with DisplayPort 1.3, they would have enough bandwidth for 3D 1440P, and it would be up to content producers to start shipping that.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The display is rated at 120Hz, but the module and panel are capable of 144Hz if enough bandwidth is given to it via the connection.
> 
> Now, if these panels launch with DisplayPort 1.3, they would have enough bandwidth for 3D 1440P, and it would be up to content producers to start shipping that.


According to this video of Linus tech tips, the monitor at CES 2014 was running at 144Hz.



Does it mean they are using some experimental DP cable, and that we won't be able to drive it at that resolution+refresh rate?

That would be disappointing.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

G-Sync itself I believe is limited to 120Hz. If you are not using G-Sync, then it can do 144Hz. That's what I have gotten from the information put forward thus far.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> G-Sync itself I believe is limited to 120Hz. If you are not using G-Sync, then it can do 144Hz. That's what I have gotten from the information put forward thus far.


AFAIK G-sync range is supposed to be from 30Hz to 144Hz. At least that was the case for the G-SYNC Do-It-Yourself Kit.
Maybe you are thinking about the ULMB mode which can't be run at more than 120Hz (Unfortunately)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> According to this video of Linus tech tips, the monitor at CES 2014 was running at 144Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it mean they are using some experimental DP cable, and that we won't be able to drive it at that resolution+refresh rate?
> 
> That would be disappointing.


They are 144Hz capable, but Asus was going with the 120Hz labeling because that is what they certified it at. They might change that by launch, but the last thing I seen on it was "144Hz Capable, 120Hz certified".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> G-Sync itself I believe is limited to 120Hz. If you are not using G-Sync, then it can do 144Hz. That's what I have gotten from the information put forward thus far.


G-Sync isn't limited to 120Hz, I believe in one interview the guys from Nvidia said the module could do up to 177Hz. I tried digging that up, and can't seem to find it right now buried in the heap of G-Sync topics.

I believe at launch the G-Sync DIY was labeled as 30 to 144Hz.


----------



## KenjiS

Cant remember if i asked this but yeah..

Is 120hz worth it if you cant exceed 60fps in most games? Will you still notice a difference in smoothness or will it be moot?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Cant remember if i asked this but yeah..
> 
> Is 120hz worth it if you cant exceed 60fps in most games? Will you still notice a difference in smoothness or will it be moot?


Even if you can't hit 120fps, the 1440p panel comes with GSync, which will still give you a much smoother video experience as long as you can maintain 30fps. So, if that matters to someone, then yeah I could be worth it.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Cant remember if i asked this but yeah..
> 
> Is 120hz worth it if you cant exceed 60fps in most games? Will you still notice a difference in smoothness or will it be moot?


This situation would be better suited with G-Sync if you aren't breaking over 60 FPS. Visuals start to clear up around the 85Hz, depending on person, and above. So even if you get a 120Hz display but can only keep up around the 80 or 90, that is still far superior to just 60Hz.

Broadly speak, if you are going to be hovering close to 60 FPS, down to 30 FPS, then G-Sync is the way to go. If you can keep above 60 then the higher refresh rate could be better.

Thankfully in this situation our only choice is G-Sync or ULMB, higher frame rate? Use ULMB, lower frame rates? Use G-Sync.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Cant remember if i asked this but yeah..
> 
> Is 120hz worth it if you cant exceed 60fps in most games? Will you still notice a difference in smoothness or will it be moot?


For games in which you can't exceed 60fps, in terms of smoothness, you won't get benefits over 60Hz.

Edit:
Also I agree with what PostalTwinkie said.

I would make a little precision about ULMB though. It benefits greatly from having refresh rate = frame rate.

The rational is that due to the lower amount of motion blur it provides, it is less forgiving with tearing and stuttering. Also it will give you image doubling artifacts in case you run your game at frame rate =1/2 refresh rate. Which is just as bad as the motion blurring.

An ideal setting for ULMB is 120fps @ 120Hz V-synced


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> For games in which you can't exceed 60fps, in terms of smoothness, you won't get benefits over 60Hz.
> 
> Edit:
> Also I agree with what PostalTwinkie said.
> 
> I would make a little precision about ULMB though. It benefits greatly from having refresh rate = frame rate.
> 
> The rational is that due to the lower amount of motion blur it provides, it is less forgiving with tearing and stuttering. Also it will give you image doubling artifacts in case you run your game at frame rate =1/2 refresh rate. Which is just as bad as the motion blurring.
> 
> An ideal setting for ULMB is 120fps @ 120Hz V-synced


Rumor has it they are working on getting ULMB to work with G-Sync, so we can have all of them at once!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Even if you can't hit 120fps, the 1440p panel comes with GSync, which will still give you a much smoother video experience as long as you can maintain 30fps. So, if that matters to someone, then yeah I could be worth it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> This situation would be better suited with G-Sync if you aren't breaking over 60 FPS. Visuals start to clear up around the 85Hz, depending on person, and above. So even if you get a 120Hz display but can only keep up around the 80 or 90, that is still far superior to just 60Hz.
> 
> Broadly speak, if you are going to be hovering close to 60 FPS, down to 30 FPS, then G-Sync is the way to go. If you can keep above 60 then the higher refresh rate could be better.
> 
> Thankfully in this situation our only choice is G-Sync or ULMB, higher frame rate? Use ULMB, lower frame rates? Use G-Sync.


From what I'm reading theres VERY few games I can exceed 60fps in at 2560x1440, Most of the time it seems I'll be down at 30-50 fps, Where yes GSync will be a benefit, Theres also the question if shortly in the future if games like Watch Dogs and Arkham Knight will be playable on my desktop the way I like to play (IE, settings cranked to the max) if i make the jump to 1440p...

So I guess the better question might be, considering for the forseeable future I'm going to be running this same GPU (With a "maybe" on getting a second 770 or upgrading to Maxwell closer to the end of the year..But I doubt that, I tend to keep my GPUs around for a while) would it be better to go for the 1440p, but sod the GSync and 120hz, or stick with 1080/1200p and grab the Asus VG248 where my system is plenty fast enough to run most things at 60 fps +

I'm not -too- bugged by the performance of my 2410 with motion because well.. it looks spectacular 98% of the time, There are times when yeah, it bugs the living heck out of me that things are a bit blurry, but then again it might be because I dont remember anything else (Its been 10 years since i had a CRT, I hardly remember it) It could also be that while I DO play shooters I also play a lot of OTHER games where its probubly not as big of a deal that i dont have the fastest monitor around...

Of course I can be patient, wait, and see how this thing performs in the real world.. Theres always that chance of the first run having problems after all (It happens, Not Asus' fault and Im sure they'll take care of it if there is, but it still would suck!) Maybe make it an Xmas gift, versus a late birthday gift...

Im awful at making decisions, Or more accurately, its a lot of money and I dont change my monitors out very often, Sorry for going off topic and such


----------



## Pheozero

Speaking of ULMB, was there anything said about if it will work with AMD cards?


----------



## KyesaRRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Speaking of ULMB, was there anything said about if it will work with AMD cards?


If you look back a couple of pages someone was trying to get some answers from Nvidia but they were being non responsive









Anyone know the weight of the monitor? My catleap is a tad too heavy for my 7Flex and over time it ends up resting on my desk.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> I'll second that. To be honest, its many years ago since we got TN panels that were more than good enough for games. Most people, if you place them in front of a good TN panel will not tell the difference between it and a color correct monitor. It is also in most cases only when you place colour correct monitor against a TN panel that people can tell the difference. In reality, when someone are playing the game, what matters is what is happening, aka the action.
> 
> Talking about the difference between a IPS and modern TN is like saying one can see a huge difference between a 24 and 32 MP camera. The human eye can't see that difference if both images are scaled to a normal working size like WQHD or HD. The analogy of digital cameras and a quality TN vs IPS is similar in that the difference is minor, even to the border of negligible. But ofc, there will always be situations were everybody's demands and needs cannot and will not be satisfied.
> 
> I work with graphical content almost on a daily basis and will soon in fact work on graphical content on a daily basis and I KNOW that this monitor will not nor cannot meet my demands for that department, but that is not why I will purchase this monitor, I will purchase it for the maximum gameplay a monitor can give me in 2014.
> 
> A track car, purpose built, is a horrible experience on the street and daily commute. A street car, purpose built, on the track is a horrible experience on a track when it needs to perform. Same thing here. Complaining about this monitor and the fact that it has a TN panel that non of us has seen upclose and personal is like complaining when you are blind and cannot see anything... imagen that:
> 
> "Darn it, this monitors red gamut is off by 0.23 % compared to 100 % RGB and that will not do, I can't live with myself" .. said the blind man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is: Some arguments is pointless. Yes, they do exist, even if people are allowed to utter them does not mean it is intelligent or meaningful, its only an opinion - no offence whoever you are.
> 
> I wonder were all the solid arguments specifically towards this monitor comes from when one have never seen it or played on it IRL. The little stuff we "know" about is not valid enough to trash it or praise it. All we really know is the hardcore data on the g-sync and that has been confirmed.
> 
> In fact, I think this is the last reply on people who constantly keep trashing this monitor for whatever reason. I will consider it *trolling* from now on and until hardcore validated info is pouring down on me.
> 
> My 2 cents


While I won't totally disagree with you, I will offer this.....

The same way you feel that color accuracy is negligible and offers almost no difference is the same way some people feel about 120hz vs 60hz

People buy expensive GPU's to improve image quality and color accuracy is a part of that equation, so people do in fact care about those differences, or else why not run medium or buy console?

Eye-candy, modern type games just look damn good on an IPS, there's just no other way around it


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> If anyone is making straw-man arguments, it would be you, as you are completely disregarding everything we know about this and calling it near Vaporware.
> 
> As for the June date;
> Source
> 
> In addition to this, the 3D vision issue isn't because of Asus' decision, but that of how 3D is done itself. It is a technical limitation having to do with the available bandwidth of the connection itself. That is why your 3D is done at 1080P, eventually we will have connectivity that will support the bandwidth required to run 1440P 3D, but we simply don't right now.
> 
> Oh, the comparison to the other hardware was a legitimate comparison as you are calling this display "Near Vaporware", you evoked an entire category with that statement, making my comparisons extremely relevant.
> 
> All of your complaints are issues you are making up, by ignoring the facts of the topic. You are trying to ding a product because you feel the need to ignore those facts, and ding it further because of the lack of 3D at 1440P when it isn't even something under the control of Asus. You can't ding someone for something that is a technical limitation due to current technology.


The opening sentence is "We don't have any info on the US release." That's the official message. Everything else is speculation. I don't care what an ASUS rep says rights after disclaiming any responsibility for whether the information is true.

And as far as 3D Vision goes, this is something that 1) should have been part of the info released in January, and 2) goes to show that the more technical aspects of the monitor are still not solidified. They're going out of their way to string us along, and I want to know what the hold up is.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Speaking of ULMB, was there anything said about if it will work with AMD cards?


The previous version of lightboost required an Nvidia gpu and was not AMD compatible (but you could make it work with toasty x's program). The new ulmb feature is part of the gsync board so I don't think AMD cards will be officially supported.


----------



## s1rrah

Properly calibrated ... a good TN panel can look almost as good as IPS/PLS ... my 24" Benq 120hz (at right) looked god awful out of the box ... I mean not even tolerable ... but once I calibrated it, it looks darn near as good as my Samsung s27850D (at left). Really the best TN panel I've ever owned....

I expect this new Asus panel to be just as good, if not better, once calibrated.

...


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Properly calibrated ... a good TN panel can look almost as good as IPS/PLS ... my 24" Benq 120hz (at right) looked god awful out of the box ... I mean not even tolerable ... but once I calibrated it, it looks darn near as good as my Samsung s27850D (at left). Really the best TN panel I've ever owned....
> 
> I expect this new Asus panel to be just as good, if not better, once calibrated.
> 
> ...


The picture is only as good as the monitor it is displayed on, but I can see your point. On my screen - BenQ G2220HDA - your BenQ looks a bit saturated.


----------



## Mand12

I have to say I kinda prefer the one on the right...

What am I supposed to be looking for that's superior, for the one on the left?

Of course, at this point we're dealing with translation from your camera taking the picture, the image type you uploaded, and the crappy piece of crap work monitor I'm looking at it with, but still...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I have to say I kinda prefer the one on the right...
> 
> What am I supposed to be looking for that's superior, for the one on the left?
> 
> Of course, at this point we're dealing with translation from your camera taking the picture, the image type you uploaded, and the crappy piece of crap work monitor I'm looking at it with, but still...


Neither is really superior and of course it's a photo of monitors ... but so often you hear about TN panels being horribly "washed out" ... etc. ...; and in fact that Benq really was horrible straight out of the box ... I was actually appalled but then again, I'd been using the PLS screen for good while. But calibration totally transformed it in to one of the best screens I've owned.

And it is a bit over saturated in that shot because I had it on one of the more contrasty settings ...

Super curious to see how this new Asus monitor stacks up ... 1440p with all the snap and no lag will be to die for. I'm always switching over to the Benq when playing and FPS game at all as the PLS screen is just downright handicapping with the lag and what not ... Hawken is going to rock at 1440p ...

;-)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> The opening sentence is "We don't have any info on the US release." That's the official message. Everything else is speculation. I don't care what an ASUS rep says rights after disclaiming any responsibility for whether the information is true.
> 
> And as far as 3D Vision goes, this is something that 1) should have been part of the info released in January, and 2) goes to show that the more technical aspects of the monitor are still not solidified. They're going out of their way to string us along, and I want to know what the hold up is.


Still going for Gold I see....way to not pay attention to anything, or ignore more information because it suits you.

The 3D Vision being 1080P was known at its unveiling at CES, it is far from new or a surprise. The same issue is had with the current 3D Vision displays, just because you refuse to acknowledge it doesn't mean they are hiding anything.

As for _"what the hold up is"_, again, just read the damn information about the panel. Asus has already stated it is due to material shortages, pretty much the same reason many technology products are in shorter supply than previous years. All of the technical specifications are completely solidified, and were before CES, again, something you have to be choosing to ignore.

The one aspect of it, and far from technical, that hasn't been solidified is if it will be Gloss or have an AG coating on it. Asus even held a poll on the matter via their Facebook page; To Gloss or Not to Gloss.

I honest to god have no idea how you can say the things you are saying, and not know these things. The only possible answers are...

A) You have read nothing of the panel and are just ranting to rant and bash on a product you actually know nothing about.

B) You do know these things but are willfully ignoring them, to feel justified in your attempt to bash the product.

"A" is easily remedied by simply reading this thread and the other 400 articles on the display dating back to the CES reveal. "B" is your own personal problem and we can't help you with that, so I would suggest you find another thread.

EDIT:

Oh, and just to make sure I am not ignoring your opening line....

The link I gave you of the quote completely destroys your "Near Vaporware" statement, as we have a confirmed release of it. The original release window was Q2, which June falls within as well. So, connecting the dots...

Asus says Q2, but misses early Q2 due to materials supply. Asus then says "June" for EU and the US more than likely being in that...both statements still putting the display in Q2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> *Properly calibrated ... a good TN panel can look almost as good as IPS/PLS* ... my 24" Benq 120hz (at right) looked god awful out of the box ... I mean not even tolerable ... but once I calibrated it, it looks darn near as good as my Samsung s27850D (at left). Really the best TN panel I've ever owned....
> 
> I expect this new Asus panel to be just as good, if not better, once calibrated.
> 
> ...


Yup, proper calibration of ANY display can make a huge difference in how it looks. That is why I have a SpyderPro3, I use it to calibrate my PCs and my TVs, the difference is night and day.

People think displays of any kind are ready to go right out of the box, not realizing they are WAY off in their calibration. The exception to this being very expensive pro displays that are calibrated at the factory!


----------



## SIDWULF

I have 2 IPS monitors...60Hz is not worth it just for color depth...oh god how not worth it.

I have a Samsung 700D 120Hz and I would never ever go back to IPS.

60Hz is annoying now.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Still going for Gold I see....way to not pay attention to anything, or ignore more information because it suits you.
> 
> The 3D Vision being 1080P was known at its unveiling at CES, it is far from new or a surprise. The same issue is had with the current 3D Vision displays, just because you refuse to acknowledge it doesn't mean they are hiding anything.
> 
> As for _"what the hold up is"_, again, just read the damn information about the panel. Asus has already stated it is due to material shortages, pretty much the same reason many technology products are in shorter supply than previous years. All of the technical specifications are completely solidified, and were before CES, again, something you have to be choosing to ignore.
> 
> The one aspect of it, and far from technical, that hasn't been solidified is if it will be Gloss or have an AG coating on it. Asus even held a poll on the matter via their Facebook page; To Gloss or Not to Gloss.
> 
> I honest to god have no idea how you can say the things you are saying, and not know these things. The only possible answers are...
> 
> A) You have read nothing of the panel and are just ranting to rant and bash on a product you actually know nothing about.
> 
> B) You do know these things but are willfully ignoring them, to feel justified in your attempt to bash the product.
> 
> "A" is easily remedied by simply reading this thread and the other 400 articles on the display dating back to the CES reveal. "B" is your own personal problem and we can't help you with that, so I would suggest you find another thread.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Oh, and just to make sure I am not ignoring your opening line....
> 
> The link I gave you of the quote completely destroys your "Near Vaporware" statement, as we have a confirmed release of it. The original release window was Q2, which June falls within as well. So, connecting the dots...
> 
> Asus says Q2, but misses early Q2 due to materials supply. Asus then says "June" for EU and the US more than likely being in that...both statements still putting the display in Q2.
> Yup, proper calibration of ANY display can make a huge difference in how it looks. That is why I have a SpyderPro3, I use it to calibrate my PCs and my TVs, the difference is night and day.
> 
> People think displays of any time are ready to go right out of the box, not realizing they are WAY off in their calibration. The exception to this being very expensive pro displays that are calibrated at the factory!


Where is all this extra info? Serious question. I've read every post in this thread and you seem to have more info than me.

And really, the June remark by the ASUS rep is what angered me most. It seems unprofessional to officially claim that there's no new information in one breath, and then to hint at a possible release date in the next. If it's June, go on the record and say June.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yup, proper calibration of ANY display can make a huge difference in how it looks. That is why I have a SpyderPro3, I use it to calibrate my PCs and my TVs, the difference is night and day.
> 
> People think displays of any time are ready to go right out of the box, not realizing they are WAY off in their calibration. The exception to this being very expensive pro displays that are calibrated at the factory!


Even the GOOD ones, like my 2410 need some calibration, Thing pushed red HARD out of the box FFS! stuff like Chrome and OCN had a noticable red tint to the white bits..

Of course my spyder got it all right, Love this thing...


----------



## xentrox

I hope I don't get shot for asking this here, but how do you guys typically calibrate your monitors?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> I hope I don't get shot for asking this here, but how do you guys typically calibrate your monitors?


Datacolor Spyder is what I see used a lot, I have one and it works great. There are other options that are in the same price point as well, the Datacolor Spyder seems to be the most commonly used though.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Datacolor Spyder is what I see used a lot, I have one and it works great. There are other options that are in the same price point as well, the Datacolor Spyder seems to be the most commonly used though.


Same for me. The Spyders can be had for good prices usually.

Almost went and ordered the 2713HM btw... Then lost my nerve again.. Just cant decide on a bloody screen here.. They all have so many issues and problems... I dont want to order and return 20 monitors playing musical monitor madness till I find one Im ok with.. I just wanted an easy upgrade choice from my 2410... :/

-edit- sorry to post about that in here im just getting more feedback here then in my own thread on the subject..


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Same for me. The Spyders can be had for good prices usually.
> 
> Almost went and ordered the 2713HM btw... Then lost my nerve again.. Just cant decide on a bloody screen here.. They all have so many issues and problems... I dont want to order and return 20 monitors playing musical monitor madness till I find one Im ok with.. I just wanted an easy upgrade choice from my 2410... :/
> 
> -edit- sorry to post about that in here im just getting more feedback here then in my own thread on the subject..


One thing to expect out of this display is great out of the box performance. Asus' ROG is their flagship line, and baby glove their ROG branded components. Think of what Dell does with their Ultrasharp line, so, we shouldn't expect to see any situations of bad panels on these displays. Knowing Asus and ROG they will be shipping A+(+) rated panels with zero stuck/dead pixels, next to zero back lighting issues...etc.

I would hold off on buying a new display right now, wait a few months for this to hit and try and get your hands on one to give it a test drive.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> One thing to expect out of this display is great out of the box performance. Asus' ROG is their flagship line, and baby glove their ROG branded components. Think of what Dell does with their Ultrasharp line, so, we shouldn't expect to see any situations of bad panels on these displays. Knowing Asus and ROG they will be shipping A+(+) rated panels with zero stuck/dead pixels, next to zero back lighting issues...etc.
> 
> I would hold off on buying a new display right now, wait a few months for this to hit and try and get your hands on one to give it a test drive.


Yeah thats what I keep thinking, My only little thing is probubly just my loyalty to Dell's Ultrasharp line, I've had Dell Ultrasharps since the 1702 and had ZERO problems in that time (Owned Two 1702s, two 2407FPWs and my 2410) Of the bunch every one of them is still going strong, both of the 2407s are still being used daily and my 2410 well... still impresses me with the IQ it delivers.

But you do make a good point, June isnt too far I suppose, and this TN panel sounds like it will be special


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I figured, Theres a reason i oversize things slightly after all, You never know when you might need that extra oomph...
> Was going to say "Yeah but getting 120fps at 1440p is hard"
> 
> Then i saw you have SLI Titans... Yeah you should be good.. lol


Lots of folks are running GK110 in sli.
Lots of folks are also running Hawaii in crossfire

Keep in mind at mid-high settings even sli 770's/280x's can keep a steady 120fps @ 1440 on most games. and still look good.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Lots of folks are running GK110 in sli.
> Lots of folks are also running Hawaii in crossfire
> 
> Keep in mind at mid-high settings even sli 770's/280x's can keep a steady 120fps @ 1440 on most games. and still look good.


Unfortunately 2 of the games I play a lot of make ZERO use of SLI :/ they're also the ones that get the WORST framerates!

Company of Heroes 2 and Rome Total War II

in CoH2s case even a 780ti from what ive seen isnt a huge upgrade from my 770... Rome Total War II partially is my processor i believe..

Thanfkully i can get around 30-40fps easily at 1440p and those games dont -need- the high FPS, Other titles, Such as Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite etc get very good frame rates so long as you keep the AA on the lower side (which you dont need, given the 2560x1440 panel's high resolution)

I still might try getting a second 770 and going SLI however, Im sure theres lots of games im not thinknig of that can use it


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Unfortunately 2 of the games I play a lot of make ZERO use of SLI :/ they're also the ones that get the WORST framerates!
> 
> Company of Heroes 2 and Rome Total War II
> 
> in CoH2s case even a 780ti from what ive seen isnt a huge upgrade from my 770... Rome Total War II partially is my processor i believe..
> 
> Thanfkully i can get around 30-40fps easily at 1440p and those games dont -need- the high FPS, Other titles, Such as Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite etc get very good frame rates so long as you keep the AA on the lower side (which you dont need, given the 2560x1440 panel's high resolution)
> 
> I still might try getting a second 770 and going SLI however, Im sure theres lots of games im not thinknig of that can use it


From what I have heard both those games are horribly optimized, your statement kind of goes with that.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Unfortunately 2 of the games I play a lot of make ZERO use of SLI :/ they're also the ones that get the WORST framerates!
> 
> Company of Heroes 2 and Rome Total War II
> 
> in CoH2s case even a 780ti from what ive seen isnt a huge upgrade from my 770... Rome Total War II partially is my processor i believe..
> 
> Thanfkully i can get around 30-40fps easily at 1440p and those games dont -need- the high FPS, Other titles, Such as Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite etc get very good frame rates so long as you keep the AA on the lower side (which you dont need, given the 2560x1440 panel's high resolution)
> 
> I still might try getting a second 770 and going SLI however, Im sure theres lots of games im not thinknig of that can use it


Unless you need to upgrade now, I wouldn't do 770 sli in the future unless prices drop big time with high end maxwell doesn't show significant improvements. If so you might just wanna grab a newer card.

770in SLI is still very powerful. But like PostalTwinkie said, game optimization matters a lot.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> From what I have heard both those games are horribly optimized, your statement kind of goes with that.


Completely agreed. Its not a big deal tho as 30fps isnt really noticable in either given the type of game, and you can EASILY get either to decent frames

CoH2 mainly by using FXAA (Low AA) versus the Med or High AA settings (which add SMAA injection which is pretty much crippling) should net me roughly 45fps at 2560x1440 according to HardOCP

As for Rome.. its just a weird case and probubly because the game got booted out the door before it was done, prior Total War games supported SLI fine, just Rome 2 doesnt for whatever reason.... The other possibility on its poor performance is VRAM usage, I know even at 1920x1200 Rome 2 chews up ALL of my 2gb VRAM...

A lot of whats made it difficult when judging "can my 770 do 1440p" is that most benchmarks seem to be "ALL OF THE AA" when honestly from my understanding at 1440p you can turn the AA way down due to the higher resolution (given how the better AA modes work this makes sense actually) So basically if i can handle 1080p with all the details to high and 8x MSAA I can keep all the same settings, lower the AA to 2x MSAA and get probubly the same performance...


----------



## ahnafakeef

I've been wondering for a while - why is no other company releasing something similar to this monitor?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've been wondering for a while - why is no other company releasing something similar to this monitor?


Always has to be a first introduction from some company ...

I'm no expert but I'd bet there is a whole lot of development going on behind the launch of this new panel from Asus and the competitors will soon be introducing their own take on this. Just wonder if this is a proprietary panel developed by Asus or if it's done by somebody else? If the former, then Asus might be selling it's panels to other manufacturers the way LG sells it's IPS screens and Samsung it's PLS ones ...


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> I have 2 IPS monitors...60Hz is not worth it just for color depth...oh god how not worth it.
> 
> I have a Samsung 700D 120Hz and I would never ever go back to IPS.
> 
> 60Hz is annoying now.


.....I understand the 120hz side of the argument

But what games are you playing?....skyrim for example doesn't even run at 120fps and who really needs it too?

This is the IPS side of the argument.....tombraider, skyrim, GTA V (if it ever comes out), hitman absolution etc....

What does 120hz matter to these types of games over a crisp image??


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've been wondering for a while - why is no other company releasing something similar to this monitor?


What i wonder more is, why did it take so long for a company to get involved in developing a 120hz 1440p monitor?
Everyone is hyping about 4K/Ultra HD right now. I've been sticking to 1080p 120hz for so long now because of the lack of a safe, out of the box solution.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> .....I understand the 120hz side of the argument
> 
> But what games are you playing?....skyrim for example doesn't even run at 120fps and who really needs it too?
> 
> This is the IPS side of the argument.....tombraider, skyrim, GTA V (if it ever comes out), hitman absolution etc....
> 
> What does 120hz matter to these types of games over a crisp image??


I often see 120+ fps in Skyrim ...

That said .. I still use my 1440p PLS screen cause Skyrim really looks almost twice as good in 1440p over 1080p ... and the game really doesn't *need* anything but 60hz to play very well ...


----------



## mcg75

Skyrim is not a game to be played at over 60 fps anyway. It's pretty well documented that over 60 fps plays havoc with the games physics etc.

When I first started playing it and didn't know about keeping it at 60 fps, I couldn't figure out why I was hearing water splashes all the time even though I was not near any water.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Skyrim is not a game to be played at over 60 fps anyway. It's pretty well documented that over 60 fps plays havoc with the games physics etc.
> 
> When I first started playing it and didn't know about keeping it at 60 fps, I couldn't figure out why I was hearing water splashes all the time even though I was not near any water.


Your exactly right. I forgot about that glitch. With VSYNC disabled, I get those sound bugs as well ...


----------



## l88bastar

Did anybody else try scrim in surround 3D? Holly hell, when I had my three S27A750s I did and it was total holodeck! The pop out & 3d was the best I had ever seen.....damn I really regret selling those displays, thats why I had such high hopes for the ROG Swift supporting native 1440p 3D


----------



## littledonny

Skyrim is the best first person 3D experience on the planet.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Skyrim is not a game to be played at over 60 fps anyway. It's pretty well documented that over 60 fps plays havoc with the games physics etc.
> 
> When I first started playing it and didn't know about keeping it at 60 fps, I couldn't figure out why I was hearing water splashes all the time even though I was not near any water.


Well that explains my entire Skyrim playing days, I could never figure out what the hell was going on!


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> I hope I don't get shot for asking this here, but how do you guys typically calibrate your monitors?


The Lagom LCD monitor test pages is the free-way of manually calibrating you monitors and it's a bit tedious. However, it is far easier with a Datacolor Spyder, but it's going to cost you a good $100-250.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Well that explains my entire Skyrim playing days, I could never figure out what the hell was going on!


Yeah, had some days where there was some crazy things going and didn't realize that was the issues for days.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falknir*
> 
> The Lagom LCD monitor test pages is the free-way of manually calibrating you monitors and it's a bit tedious. However, it is far easier with a Datacolor Spyder, but it's going to cost you a good $100-250.


Thanks for the URL, bookmarked if I ever need to go that route. I ended up picking up a Spyder4Elite from Amazon, should be here tomorrow. Very excited to finally being able to easily calibrate my displays.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> For games in which you can't exceed 60fps, in terms of smoothness, you won't get benefits over 60Hz.


Actually, that is a common misconception. I've seen screen tearing at fps under my refresh rate. Tearing happens when the monitor is sent an image before it has drawn the previous image. A constant tear is what happens when the fps is higher than the refresh rate, that's the normal case. The other way it can happen is if, say, you are running at 40fps at 60hz. The monitor will show one frame, and begin to draw that same frame again but then the new frame comes. So you get an alternating tear between a clear frame and a torn frame. Games and drivers try to sync the frames and it works a lot of time, but it can't compensate for spikes. Frame spikes can cause a mismatch of frames. Vsync helps this a bit, but doesn't help when the game stutters. Gsync makes it so it is impossible for the screen to draw two frames to one screen, therefore eliminating all forms of tearing. Gsync should help no matter what fps you are running.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I often see 120+ fps in Skyrim ...
> 
> That said .. I still use my 1440p PLS screen cause Skyrim really looks almost twice as good in 1440p over 1080p ... and the game really doesn't *need* anything but 60hz to play very well ...


Yea, I meant skyrim physics is broken at 120fps.....


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Actually, that is a common misconception. I've seen screen tearing at fps under my refresh rate. Tearing happens when the monitor is sent an image before it has drawn the previous image. A constant tear is what happens when the fps is higher than the refresh rate, that's the normal case. The other way it can happen is if, say, you are running at 40fps at 60hz. The monitor will show one frame, and begin to draw that same frame again but then the new frame comes. So you get an alternating tear between a clear frame and a torn frame. Games and drivers try to sync the frames and it works a lot of time, but it can't compensate for spikes. Frame spikes can cause a mismatch of frames. Vsync helps this a bit, but doesn't help when the game stutters. Gsync makes it so it is impossible for the screen to draw two frames to one screen, therefore eliminating all forms of tearing. Gsync should help no matter what fps you are running.


I think gsync shuts off below 30fps, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Actually, that is a common misconception. I've seen screen tearing at fps under my refresh rate. Tearing happens when the monitor is sent an image before it has drawn the previous image. A constant tear is what happens when the fps is higher than the refresh rate, that's the normal case. The other way it can happen is if, say, you are running at 40fps at 60hz. The monitor will show one frame, and begin to draw that same frame again but then the new frame comes. So you get an alternating tear between a clear frame and a torn frame. Games and drivers try to sync the frames and it works a lot of time, but it can't compensate for spikes. Frame spikes can cause a mismatch of frames. Vsync helps this a bit, but doesn't help when the game stutters. Gsync makes it so it is impossible for the screen to draw two frames to one screen, therefore eliminating all forms of tearing. Gsync should help no matter what fps you are running.


What misconception? We weren't putting g-sync into the equation.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I think gsync shuts off below 30fps, but I'm not sure.


Correct. G-sync is nonfunctional if the framerate drops below 30 FPS.

As far as tearing, you will get a tear whenever the framerate is not exactly matched to the refresh rate - either above or below. Unless you V-Sync, which will eliminate the tearing but add input lag and stutter. G-Sync removes all three.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I would really like to see G-Sync work with this monitor in surround. I'll pick up one of these and if it proves to be good, I might consider getting two more if they make g-sync compatible with surround.


----------



## Mand12

1440p surround takes one hell of a lot of graphics hardware, though. Absolutely no way you'll be able to get up to the 120 Hz levels.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> 1440p surround takes one hell of a lot of graphics hardware, though. Absolutely no way you'll be able to get up to the 120 Hz levels.


I've got 3 780's. One DP per monitor









EDIT: I take that back. I actually have 3 780's and 1 780 Ti in my main rig.








1440 surround is only 2.8 Megapixels more than 4K


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've got 3 780's. One DP per monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I take that back. I actually have 3 780's and 1 780 Ti in my main rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1440 surround is only 2.8 Megapixels more than 4K


Yeah, but that 2.8 megapixels is full third more. So if you had 3 cards to run a 4k, you'd want a fourth - assuming perfect scaling, which you're not going to get.

You run 1440p surround at 120 FPS, and I'll be impressed. Totally would love to see benchmark results.

This is actually what I like most about this monitor - it has *completely ridiculously absurd* headroom compared to current graphics cards. You could buy one of these now and max it out, but you won't be maxing out three with this generation and maybe not even with the next one. This monitor will last for quite some time.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Yeah, but that 2.8 megapixels is full third more. So if you had 3 cards to run a 4k, you'd want a fourth - assuming perfect scaling, which you're not going to get.
> 
> You run 1440p surround at 120 FPS, and I'll be impressed. Totally would love to see benchmark results.
> 
> This is actually what I like most about this monitor - it has *completely ridiculously absurd* headroom compared to current graphics cards. You could buy one of these now and max it out, but you won't be maxing out three with this generation and maybe not even with the next one. This monitor will last for quite some time.


Thats my thinking, I also think good 4k gaming is a ways off, At least with detail/shadows and etc set to their higher levels, And I believe theres still input things to sort out AND the first 4k screens are going to be all 60hz from the looks.... Given the Large Pixel Collider at PC Gamer uses something like 4 GTX Titans.. Yeah... gonna be a while.. lol

My thoughts are hopefully nab this then get a Maxwell-based GPU near the end of the year to go with it, Probubly GTX 880... About time I try and sample what the x80 series is like ;D


----------



## Daious

Is 3D completely thrown out? What about successive iterations of the product?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daious*
> 
> Is 3D completely thrown out? What about successive iterations of the product?


The rumor is it will support 3D Vision at 1080p.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daious*
> 
> Is 3D completely thrown out? What about successive iterations of the product?


The 3D structure itself is limited to 1080, it's not a function of the monitor. You can't do 1440p 3D until they update 3D itself.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I would really like to see G-Sync work with this monitor in surround. I'll pick up one of these and if it proves to be good, I might consider getting two more if they make g-sync compatible with surround.


I agree. I know my setup wouldn't handle it, but the next generation coming out could quite possibly do it at reasonable draw rates. The idea of playing Eve Online (or I suppose World of Warcraft, or "insert shooter or strategy game here") across three of these screens sounds absolutely wonderful!


----------



## piloth

Here is the latest news from JJ
Quote:


> As of right now we do not have a hard target date just the currently projected Q2 time frame. It is in the last stages of design and development and our goal is to release the best monitor possible for its intended audience. Stay tuned for more information.
> 
> It is last stages of design and development essentially fine tuning but it is on schedule for our release target in Q2.
> 
> 3D Vision currently only supports 1080 resolution. As for the overall image quality. The SWIFT will offer better quality than our current VG series monitors.


----------



## KenjiS

Well.. I suppose I'd rather them take their time than release a glitched buggy product, Especially this thing which from the activity in this thread is going to be one hot item...


----------



## i7monkey

So is this matte? Glossy? Semi-glossy?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> So is this matte? Glossy? Semi-glossy?


Its Matte, they were doing a poll about making a glossy version of the panel as well but I believe its still a Matte panel

I'm 50/50 on that, Love the contrast and punch on a glossy panel, hate the reflections.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Its Matte, they were doing a poll about making a glossy version of the panel as well but I believe its still a Matte panel
> 
> I'm 50/50 on that, *Love the contrast and punch on a glossy panel, hate the reflections*.


I can't stand reflections so I'd always pick matte over glossy. Love the colors on glossy though.


----------



## KenjiS

is it bad I've been up all night reading on input lag, the Phi Phenomenon, average reaction times of the human male and processing delays?


----------



## mcg75

This thread has ruined me. People talking about motion blur got me interested in the subject because I can see it but I always thought it was not possible to remove.

So I used the tools at blurbusters to check my motion blur on the PB278Q. Wow, it's bad. Now I know why no reputable monitor maker is trying 120 hz with this panel.

Can't wait for the review on this one.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> The rumor is it will support 3D Vision at 1080p.


Does that matter? I mean we will soon get VR and with that, the flawed 3D we use now cannot compare. However, not every game will be made for VR and so we will still want (need) g-sync for when we play ordinary games.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> This thread has ruined me. People talking about motion blur got me interested in the subject because I can see it but I always thought it was not possible to remove.
> 
> So I used the tools at blurbusters to check my motion blur on the PB278Q. Wow, it's bad. Now I know why no reputable monitor maker is trying 120 hz with this panel.
> 
> Can't wait for the review on this one.


The PB is one of the fastest PLS/IPS panels on the market. Once you tune the overdrive its apparently quite Respectable according to blurbusters


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Does that matter? I mean we will soon get VR and with that, the flawed 3D we use now cannot compare. However, not every game will be made for VR and so we will still want (need) g-sync for when we play ordinary games.


My home office is gonna look like this:

PC1: 4K screen for work / Mining rig
PC2: Rog Swift for gaming + Occulus Rift


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> My home office is gonna look like this:
> 
> PC1: 4K screen for work / Mining rig
> PC2: Rog Swift for gaming + Occulus Rift


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> is it bad I've been up all night reading on input lag, the Phi Phenomenon, average reaction times of the human male and processing delays?


Is there something else to read about (and a more appropriate time to do so)?


----------



## Oneminde

*Mental chronometry* is the use of response time in perceptual-motor tasks to infer the content, duration, and temporal sequencing of cognitive operations. Mental chronometry is one of the core paradigms of experimental and cognitive psychology, and has found application in various disciplines including cognitive psychophysiology, cognitive neuroscience, and behavioral neuroscience to elucidate mechanisms underlying cognitive processing.



Meaning the monitors refresh rate of 5ms is heaps and leaps ahead of the human brain.


----------



## Hasty

But human reflex time are totally irrelevant to monitor refresh rates.


----------



## Mals

The refresh rate/input lag of a monitor does actually matter. The whole point is.. when you see Terrorist A peek his head around a corner and your slow ass 200ms delay of your brain recognizing it and your mouse moving to shoot him in his ugly mug... you don't want any delay between your mouse moving and your cursor on your screen moving.

Beyond that, if the monitor refreshes too slowly.. you get artifacts/ghosting and you can't see that ugly face quite as clear to place your cursor square on it as you move.

All these things are important.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> But human reflex time are totally irrelevant to monitor refresh rates.


They're not irrelevant, they add to it.


----------



## xSociety

What's next? "The human eye can't even see past 60 fps!! hurr durr"


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> The refresh rate/input lag of a monitor does actually matter. The whole point is.. when you see Terrorist A peek his head around a corner and your slow ass 200ms delay of your brain recognizing it and your mouse moving to shoot him in his ugly mug... you don't want any delay between your mouse moving and your cursor on your screen moving.
> 
> Beyond that, if the monitor refreshes too slowly.. you get artifacts/ghosting and you can't see that ugly face quite as clear to place your cursor square on it as you move.
> 
> All these things are important.


This.

But your own reaction time is of course important for twitch shooters

For me? its more i want fluid cinematic like motion when im gaming







Like i get on my 120hz TV, Except without the.. I believe 75ms of input lag... Possibly worse since i dont use game mode on it lol...

And of course I wanted the better visuals in terms of resolution. So this is my "two birds one stone" panel... The 2410 is going to probubly be hooked up off to the side for Photography usage because well.. its still fantastic for that use...

-edit- and i believe console games are written to compensate for input lag these days, but i doubt if PC games are...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> The PB is one of the fastest PLS/IPS panels on the market. Once you tune the overdrive its apparently quite Respectable according to blurbusters


I don't see anywhere on Blurbusters site where they talk about the pb278q.

Mine is tuned according to settings from TFT central where they did their test.

Is it respectable, yes. Could it be a lot better? Yes.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I don't see anywhere on Blurbusters site where they talk about the pb278q.
> 
> Mine is tuned according to settings from TFT central where they did their test.
> 
> Is it respectable, yes. Could it be a lot better? Yes.


PLS and IPS are just naturally "slower" than TN and VA panels. As of right now the fastest IPS is still extremely slow compared to a TN.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> PLS and IPS are just naturally "slower" than TN and VA panels. As of right now the fastest IPS is still extremely slow compared to a TN.


And to my knowledge there really isnt a way to improve IPS beyond whats already there, its a technical limitation, Heck even Asus said they considered PLS/IPS for this display and concluded that it was simply not feasable

if it was surely someone would have done it by now.....

as for the TN design from a video i saw of the screen at CES im assuming this is a very advanced TN, the guy panned the camera around it and the viewing angle was very respectable, Seemed almost IPS-good, Of course this is from a -camera- but still... Maybe VA?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> And to my knowledge there really isnt a way to improve IPS beyond whats already there, its a technical limitation, Heck even Asus said they considered PLS/IPS for this display and concluded that it was simply not feasable
> 
> if it was surely someone would have done it by now.....
> 
> as for the TN design from a video i saw of the screen at CES im assuming this is a very advanced TN, the guy panned the camera around it and the viewing angle was very respectable, Seemed almost IPS-good, Of course this is from a -camera- but still... Maybe VA?


Yea, IPS is pretty much as fast as it is going to get.

As for the video, I believe I seen the same one. It is a TN panel, just a very good one; viewing angles are much improved, as is color.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yea, IPS is pretty much as fast as it is going to get.
> 
> As for the video, I believe I seen the same one. It is a TN panel, just a very good one; viewing angles are much improved, as is color.


Yeah, the video definitely calmed me on the idea of replacing my IPS with a TN....


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I don't see anywhere on Blurbusters site where they talk about the pb278q.
> 
> Mine is tuned according to settings from TFT central where they did their test.
> 
> Is it respectable, yes. Could it be a lot better? Yes.


Could have been Tft, can't remember


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> And to my knowledge there really isnt a way to improve IPS beyond whats already there, its a technical limitation?


The technical limitation is that you're physically moving the elements that block the light. There's only so fast you can do that, there are material limitations (viscosity, to name one) that get in the way. People search far and wide for materials with better overall properties, but many of them end up working against each other from a physics perspective. Meaning, if you make a change to improve one property, you degrade performance of another.

It'd be great if we could just get everything we want, but we're stuck with the materials we have, not the materials that are perfect.


----------



## Amperial

Why can't we have a 1440p with 24 inch?
Reasons are simple..

For FPS gaming a 24' is enough. (for me, owning a 22' right now)
27' too much for my liking.
1440p + competitive gaming is not really my type of reso.
24' with 1080p is more than fine.
27' with 1080p has rather bad pixel density.
24' with 1440p even better density.
Playing 1440p might be too demanding for now.

Why do i want a 1440p with a 24' than?
Well.. being future proof.

I'd buy a monitor and play my comp stuff comfy at my lovely resos while having 1440p as a backup for the future.
Afterall you buy a monitor to last.

The best option is a Benq XL2420G though having "only" 1080p.

Question: Legit brainstorm or not?


----------



## HonoredShadow

I agree with your brain storming. 24 inch when you are sitting right in front of the monitor is a ideal size. It also cuts down colour shift due to a smaller size screen. 27 inch has more colour shift and maybe gamma shift at least on ips. Also you get less performance so i personally would love to see a 24 inch monitor at 1440 p


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Why can't we have a 1440p with 24 inch?
> Reasons are simple..
> 
> For FPS gaming a 24' is enough. (for me, owning a 22' right now)
> 27' too much for my liking.
> 1440p + competitive gaming is not really my type of reso.
> 24' with 1080p is more than fine.
> 27' with 1080p has rather bad pixel density.
> 24' with 1440p even better density.
> Playing 1440p might be too demanding for now.
> 
> Why do i want a 1440p with a 24' than?
> Well.. being future proof.
> 
> I'd buy a monitor and play my comp stuff comfy at my lovely resos while having 1440p as a backup for the future.
> Afterall you buy a monitor to last.
> 
> The best option is a Benq XL2420G though having "only" 1080p.
> 
> Question: Legit brainstorm or not?


Makes sense. But there is a catch. LCD monitors only look nice in their native resolution.
So 1080p on a 1440p screen is not recommended. The scaling will be ugly.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Why can't we have a 1440p with 24 inch?
> Reasons are simple..
> 
> For FPS gaming a 24' is enough. (for me, owning a 22' right now)
> 27' too much for my liking.
> 1440p + competitive gaming is not really my type of reso.
> 24' with 1080p is more than fine.
> 27' with 1080p has rather bad pixel density.
> 24' with 1440p even better density.
> Playing 1440p might be too demanding for now.
> 
> Why do i want a 1440p with a 24' than?
> Well.. being future proof.
> 
> I'd buy a monitor and play my comp stuff comfy at my lovely resos while having 1440p as a backup for the future.
> Afterall you buy a monitor to last.
> 
> The best option is a Benq XL2420G though having "only" 1080p.
> 
> Question: Legit brainstorm or not?


Nearly everything you have said is completely a personal matter, and isn't shared universally.

As for 1440P gaming, we have powerful enough hardware to handle that just fine. My two 7970s easily keep over 60 FPS, well up into the 100+ range. 780 Tis in SLI easily do it as well, and anyone looking at an $800 gaming display is already going to have premium hardware.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Nearly everything you have said is completely a personal matter, and isn't shared universally.
> 
> As for 1440P gaming, we have powerful enough hardware to handle that just fine. My two 7970s easily keep over 60 FPS, well up into the 100+ range. 780 Tis in SLI easily do it as well, and anyone looking at an $800 gaming display is already going to have premium hardware.


Yep, a single r9 290 runs all games @ 1440p just fine. I get around 96fps in everything as long as i turn aa off. 24 inch is to small for 1440p as well without doubt.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> PLS and IPS are just naturally "slower" than TN and VA panels. As of right now the fastest IPS is still extremely slow compared to a TN.


VA is slower than PLS/IPS. And TN is faster than all three other tech.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> VA is slower than PLS/IPS. And TN is faster than all three other tech.


I was under the impression it was TN, VA, IPS/PLS. Turns out VA is just as bad as IPS in terms of response time.

I know awhile back they were talking about S-VA and M-VA panels being much better than standard VA in terms of response time, looks like that didn't work out as well in real life as it did on paper.


----------



## Jack Mac

The Eizo FG2421 is really the only good VA for gaming, and only with the "240Hz mode" which is apparently about as clear as a TN with 70%LB.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Makes sense. But there is a catch. LCD monitors only look nice in their native resolution.
> So 1080p on a 1440p screen is not recommended. The scaling will be ugly.


Kudos to you.
Well, was just a brainage. Wasn't sure bout the scaling.

So actually 1080p on 24' is just fine as i take it.
Seems it will be the BenQ upon release. While i have to admit that ROG Swift is effin sexy.

Can't wait to see review comparisons between both. Right now BenQ is a FPS gamers choice and i wonder about the ROGs performance.
Though many serious FPS gamers might be scared away by the 27' size, including me.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Yep, a single r9 290 runs all games @ 1440p just fine. I get around 96fps in everything as long as i turn aa off. 24 inch is to small for 1440p as well without doubt.


When I went and did research, even a GTX 770 can handle 1440p just fine. One thing to watch on benchmarks is the AA level, a lot of the 1440p benchmarks have AA cranked up to its highest level

The biggest thing to keep in mind is you can crank AA down a lot from 1080p and still have it look absolutely amazing, as the higher resolution means AA isnt as essential (and techniques like FXAA dont blur the image anywhere near as much)


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> When I went and did research, even a GTX 770 can handle 1440p just fine. One thing to watch on benchmarks is the AA level, a lot of the 1440p benchmarks have AA cranked up to its highest level
> 
> The biggest thing to keep in mind is you can crank AA down a lot from 1080p and still have it look absolutely amazing, as the higher resolution means AA isnt as essential (and techniques like FXAA dont blur the image anywhere near as much)


I'm on a gtx780ti and even at 1280x960 with all settings on low, I can't get crysis3 to not dip below 120fps. Which every time causes a massive stutter.

Everyone here seems way to optimistic about which frame rates they will be able to get with modern games.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I'm on a gtx780ti and even at 1280x960 with all settings on low, I can't get crysis3 to not dip below 120fps. Which every time causes a massive stutter.
> 
> Everyone here seems way to optimistic about which frame rates they will be able to get with modern games.


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/05/30/msi_geforce_gtx_770_lightning_video_card_review/6#.UykDKvldUQE

HardOCP says otherwise, As does Anandtech and Tomshardware

Sounds like CPU binding there in your case


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I'm on a gtx780ti and even at 1280x960 with all settings on low, I can't get crysis3 to not dip below 120fps. Which every time causes a massive stutter.
> 
> Everyone here seems way to optimistic about which frame rates they will be able to get with modern games.


CPU?

Also, Crysis 3 has some spots where it's terribly optimized and even the highest of end rigs will dip pretty far.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/05/30/msi_geforce_gtx_770_lightning_video_card_review/6#.UykDKvldUQE
> 
> HardOCP says otherwise, As does Anandtech and Tomshardware
> 
> Sounds like CPU binding there in your case


I'm on i7 4770K. :s


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> CPU?
> 
> Also, Crysis 3 has some spots where it's terribly optimized and even the highest of end rigs will dip pretty far.


Yes I believe it's an optimization issue. My fps sits at around 200 if uncapped. But pretty much all the time it dips.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I'm on a gtx780ti and even at 1280x960 with all settings on low, I can't get crysis3 to not dip below 120fps. Which every time causes a massive stutter.
> 
> Everyone here seems way to optimistic about which frame rates they will be able to get with modern games.


Crysis 3 isn't that greatly optimized, and there are several major dips in performance in the game. The same thing can be said about a lot of AAA titles. A very large portion of AAA title budget is in marketing, and I find that complete optimization isn't really on the table for them.

I typically see better optimization out of smaller games than big major block busters.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Crysis 3 isn't that greatly optimized, and there are several major dips in performance in the game. The same thing can be said about a lot of AAA titles. A very large portion of AAA title budget is in marketing, and I find that complete optimization isn't really on the table for them.
> 
> I typically see better optimization out of smaller games than big major block busters.


Yes I fear optimization became too time consuming and complex for game studios. So I take that into account when thinking about performance.

It's not the avg fps that matter (unless you are in G-Sync mode) but the min fps.


----------



## xNutella

I'm using an Asus VG278HE, so honestly is it worth it to go for this?.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> I'm using an Asus VG278HE, so honestly is it worth it to go for this?.


It all depends on which games you play and which hardware you have or plan to acquire.

Also do you use the lightboost hack?
If you are not bothered by motion blur and you don't use or like strobbed backlights,
then you don't need to have your fps always above your refresh rate.
Because the Rog swift will have a variable refresh mode that will allow a fluctuating framerate to feel decently smooth.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> When I went and did research, even a GTX 770 can handle 1440p just fine. One thing to watch on benchmarks is the AA level, a lot of the 1440p benchmarks have AA cranked up to its highest level
> 
> The biggest thing to keep in mind is you can crank AA down a lot from 1080p and still have it look absolutely amazing, as the higher resolution means AA isnt as essential (and techniques like FXAA dont blur the image anywhere near as much)


Yeah 1440p with no aa is still vastly superior to 1080p with full aa. Probably get around the same frames per second in both scenarios generally as well.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Yeah 1440p with no aa is still vastly superior to 1080p with full aa. Probably get around the same frames per second in both scenarios generally as well.


Indeed, especially given how AA works in many scenarios

Ill be upgrading to an 880 most likely at the end of the year tho, So the 770 just needs to hold till then


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> It all depends on which games you play and which hardware you have or plan to acquire.
> 
> Also do you use the lightboost hack?
> If you are not bothered by motion blur and you don't use or like strobbed backlights,
> then you don't need to have your fps always above your refresh rate.
> Because the Rog swift will have a variable refresh mode that will allow a fluctuating framerate to feel decently smooth.


x2 7970 Ghz.. fps games.

I'm not an expert when it comes to monitors. but i wonder why many people who went after IPS/PLS panels always bash TN panel although they lack the fast response time and the high refresh rate







.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> x2 7970 Ghz.. fps games.
> 
> I'm not an expert when it comes to monitors. but i wonder why many people who went after IPS/PLS panels always bash TN panel although they lack the fast response time and the high refresh rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


IPS panels have typically better viewing angles, better color accuracy and better contrast than TN panels.
But like you say they lack what really is important for gaming.

Given the info you provided, you should totally check out the lightboost hack.

All is explained here: http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost-faq/

and here is the how to: http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/

For the Asus Rog Swift, you still have time to decide if it's worth it. It's been delayed to June.
If you want my opinion, I think that if you buy it for gaming, you're gonna need to upgrade your GPUs as well.

While for now, the VG278HE and the sli of 7970's are a great match.


----------



## KenjiS

Well it honestly depends. IPS and 2560x1440 are FAR better for strategy games, RPGs and etc where you want to be really immersed in the environment

Really id say the only area IPS fails is if you're talking about fighting games that require split second timing and fast paced FPS games, But I'd say I play those both just fine on my 2410... Really at the end of the day having the 120hz monitor is useless if you suck ;D


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Well it honestly depends. IPS and 2560x1440 are FAR better for strategy games, RPGs and etc where you want to be really immersed in the environment
> 
> Really id say the only area IPS fails is if you're talking about fighting games that require split second timing and fast paced FPS games, But I'd say I play those both just fine on my 2410... Really at the end of the day having the 120hz monitor is useless if you suck ;D


^^^This.

S'why I have both a 1440p 60hz PLS screen and a 1080p 120hz TN screen right next to it. I switch back and forth all day long depending on what I play. Best monitor investment I ever made.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Well it honestly depends. IPS and 2560x1440 are FAR better for strategy games, RPGs and etc where you want to be really immersed in the environment
> 
> Really id say the only area IPS fails is if you're talking about fighting games that require split second timing and fast paced FPS games, But I'd say I play those both just fine on my 2410... Really at the end of the day having the 120hz monitor is useless if you suck ;D


You got to take into account that the inferiority of IPS for gaming is not only the higher display lag. Its just bad for any game where there is any kind of movement.

- Be it panning/moving in a FPS or in an action RPG.
- Scrolling in an RTS or in an isometric top down view RPG
- Driving in a racing game
- Your example about fighting games
and so on...

It's the vast majority of games that are affected.

Games where it doesn't matter are the exception.

I strongly disagree with the
Quote:


> 120hz monitor is useless if you suck


statement.
It's not only about having a competitive edge. It's a lot about the sense of immersion (feeling connected with the game) and about comfort.


----------



## KenjiS

Well fair enough, that last comment was directed not specifically to anyone here but the people who act like you cant do well in an FPS AT ALL without a 120hz monitor, Simply not true...

But maybe my opinion is skewed, I've been running LCD monitors for forever now, Even when I had a CRT I didnt have one good enough to do more than 59 or 60hz at the resolutions I played at...I barely remember playing on a CRT because its been almost a decade now... I am sensitive to blur and yes, sometimes, my IPS panel bugs me a bit... This is just the first monitor where I'm not feeling I'm giving up the IQ or anything to get my 120hz on


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Well fair enough, that last comment was directed not specifically to anyone here but the people who act like you cant do well in an FPS AT ALL without a 120hz monitor, Simply not true...
> 
> But maybe my opinion is skewed, I've been running LCD monitors for forever now, Even when I had a CRT I didnt have one good enough to do more than 59 or 60hz at the resolutions I played at...I barely remember playing on a CRT because its been almost a decade now... I am sensitive to blur and yes, sometimes, my IPS panel bugs me a bit... This is just the first monitor where I'm not feeling I'm giving up the IQ or anything to get my 120hz on


For what it's worth, I agree with you.

In the past I've always preferred IPS over TN, even though viewing angle never mattered much to me as I sit in front of my monitor. Color reproduction isn't super critical to me as long as it's not terrible but I'd rather deal with lag than relatively poor contrast ratios. I can see how others would see things differently though.

Panel tech isn't the whole picture though. A monitor isn't just it's panel tech and a panel alone isn't a monitor. There are quite a few components that come together to make a monitor any of which could be more or less important to any individual. I feel Asus has found a winning combo with this monitor. The design is great and I'm extremely excited about the thin bezel. G-sync with the 1440p means I can run the high resolution without turning down many settings while still expecting a smooth gaming experience. The 8 bit TN pannel and low input lag... all of these are OK on their own but throw them all together and it makes for a product to get really excited about.


----------



## mboner1

I have noticed no issues using my 1440p ips screen @ 96hz, @ 60hz it might be a problem but i now believe the best of both worlds does exist. I went through so many monitors and tv's always finding flaws before this one and now i don't even give it a 2nd thought, when i sit down to play a game i play the game.. and it looks awesome and is as smooth as anything. I know refresh rate is different to pixel response times, i know what 120hz feels like i owned one and sold it, nothing will convince me that 1440p ips panels at 96hz+ aren't better for gaming than any tn panel currently available.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> nothing will convince me that 1440p ips panels at 96hz+ aren't better for gaming than any tn panel currently available.


Worth pointing out that this TN panel is way, way better than any TN panel currently available.


----------



## moogleslam

I'm getting this monitor as soon as it comes out, but currently have a HD 6970, so obviously need a new card too. I am getting an 800 series card when they're out (880 maybe), but for now, what cheap NVIDIA card can I pick up that supports G-Sync that's on par with my HD 6970?


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> I'm getting this monitor as soon as it comes out, but currently have a HD 6970, so obviously need a new card too. I am getting an 800 series card when they're out (880 maybe), but for now, what cheap NVIDIA card can I pick up that supports G-Sync that's on par with my HD 6970?


Why would you do that for such a short period of time? By the time you have this it will be just a few months...

A GTX 580 is faster. Because of the mining craze you should be able to sell your 6970 for what the 580 costs... and just be out the shipping the ebay seller fees.

Or just buy a GTX 750 TI it has plenty of power to get you by and I am pretty sure it supports G-SYNC

Super cheap and uses no power... would be great for a secondary cheap computer.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Why would you do that for such a short period of time? By the time you have this it will be just a few months...
> 
> A GTX 580 is faster. Because of the mining craze you should be able to sell your 6970 for what the 580 costs... and just be out the shipping the ebay seller fees.
> 
> Or just buy a GTX 750 TI it has plenty of power to get you by and I am pretty sure it supports G-SYNC
> 
> Super cheap and uses no power... would be great for a secondary cheap computer.


I've already got two computers, each with a 6970. This temporary card would become part of a third computer once I get a 880 or something for the G-Sync system, and I'd run 6970 Crossfire in the other


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> I'm getting this monitor as soon as it comes out, but currently have a HD 6970, so obviously need a new card too. I am getting an 800 series card when they're out (880 maybe), but for now, what cheap NVIDIA card can I pick up that supports G-Sync that's on par with my HD 6970?


Its worth noting that the 800-series will possibly be out around the time this monitor comes out...

Going cheap for 1440p is not what id recommend lol..


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Yeah, but that 2.8 megapixels is full third more. So if you had 3 cards to run a 4k, you'd want a fourth - assuming perfect scaling, which you're not going to get.
> 
> You run 1440p surround at 120 FPS, and I'll be impressed. Totally would love to see benchmark results.
> 
> This is actually what I like most about this monitor - it has *completely ridiculously absurd* headroom compared to current graphics cards. You could buy one of these now and max it out, but you won't be maxing out three with this generation and maybe not even with the next one. This monitor will last for quite some time.


I have a strong feeling the GTX 880 in a 2-3 way SLI config will be able to handle this. Much more processing power and a supposed 5GB vram allocation should dice it up.


----------



## littledonny

I wouldn't expect 880 to be more than 15% faster than 780 Ti. The last time nVidia reduced the transistor size, they released 680, which was a mid-range version of what the 780 Ti eventually became. I expect to see the mid-range version of GK2xx released as the GTX 880.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I wouldn't expect 880 to be more than 15% faster than 780 Ti. The last time nVidia reduced the transistor size, they released 680, which was a mid-range version of what the 780 Ti eventually became. I expect to see the mid-range version of GK2xx released as the GTX 880.


Based on the 750/Ti's performance, I'm expecting more out of Maxwell than previous iterations. It's not just about the shrink. The power efficiency of Maxwell is going to be big, and if they still target the same TDP...


----------



## i7monkey

Viewing angles?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Based on the 750/Ti's performance, I'm expecting more out of Maxwell than previous iterations. It's not just about the shrink. The power efficiency of Maxwell is going to be big, and if they still target the same TDP...


750 Ti is a small chip though. I doubt they'll be able to scale the first iteration of GK2xx to over 8B transistors at the same efficiency. GTX 580 and 680 had nearly the same number of transistors. As opposed to more transistors, nVidia relied on the higher clocks and better design to get the performance increase they wanted.

I expect 880 to have roughly the same transistor count as 780 Ti, but with higher clocks and a better-performing architecture. This lets nVidia milk two generations out of the same architecture, just as they did with 6xx and 7xx.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> 750 Ti is a small chip though. I doubt they'll be able to scale the first iteration of GK2xx to over 8B transistors at the same efficiency.


Why?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> GTX 580 and 680 had nearly the same number of transistors. As opposed to more transistors, nVidia relied on the higher clocks and better design to get the performance increase they wanted.
> 
> I expect 880 to have roughly the same transistor count as 780 Ti, but with higher clocks and a better-performing architecture. This lets nVidia milk two generations out of the same architecture, just as they did with 6xx and 7xx.


The difference is how much better-performing, and specifically how it performs better. The big word for the 750 was efficiency - both power efficiency and space efficiency. To the point where they increased performance per watt by 30% *without a shrink.* Maxwell is not the same jump as prior architecture changes, using past as prologue is not as likely to be the case this time.

In any event, we'll know for ourselves in a week I'm betting. GTC keynote should be entertaining.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Why?
> The difference is how much better-performing, and specifically how it performs better. The big word for the 750 was efficiency - both power efficiency and space efficiency. To the point where they increased performance per watt by 30% *without a shrink.* Maxwell is not the same jump as prior architecture changes, using past as prologue is not as likely to be the case this time.
> 
> In any event, we'll know for ourselves in a week I'm betting. GTC keynote should be entertaining.


And I'm saying I don't think they'll hit 30% improved efficiency over 780 Ti with a 7B transistor 2014 Maxwell chip.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

I would much rather have this monitor be 60hz ips instead. With the same resolution and gsync


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I would much rather have this monitor be 60hz ips instead. With the same resolution and gsync


I don't get this. What's the point of G-sync if the monitor would be mediocre for gaming anyway?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I don't get this. What's the point of G-sync if the monitor would be mediocre for gaming anyway?


Because it's still better than not having G-Sync.

There will be G-Sync IPS displays.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Because it's still better than not having G-Sync.
> 
> There will be G-Sync IPS displays.


But who in their right mind would use a 60Hz IPS for gaming?


----------



## Mand12

Lots of people do. You can knock their logic all you want, but it's hardly uncommon. Many people get IPS for reasons other than gaming, and then choose to still use it for gaming despite the downsides. You will find people who say that they will _only_ game on an IPS, in fact.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Lots of people do. You can knock their logic all you want, but it's hardly uncommon. Many people get IPS for reasons other than gaming, and then choose to still use it for gaming despite the downsides. You will find people who say that they will _only_ game on an IPS, in fact.


That's a shame. Ten years ago we had CRT screens with low persistence and high refresh rates. And now people settle for monitors that have extremely poor motion reproduction.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> That's a shame. Ten years ago we had CRT screens with low persistence and high refresh rates. And now people settle for monitors that have extremely poor motion reproduction.


And you settle for screens that have extremely poor color reproduction, is the response.

There are always tradeoffs, which at this point are usually chosen by nothing more than personal preference. You may have sensitivity to motion artifacts, I have a sensitivity to frame tearing, others may have a sensitivity to color banding.

No display is perfect, and treating those other than what you prefer as an unconscionable degradation helps no one.


----------



## Daious

June is just way to far away for this monitor.

I really can't wait to try it with my 780ti (and future sli) build.


----------



## Oneminde

Its rather amazing how one product can keep people going without actually talking about the product most of the time ... lol


----------



## Mand12

It's because we're excited and impatient.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It's because we're excited and impatient.


This.
I want a G-Sync monitor.

I personally never used/seen one. Also never tried 144hz & lightboost.
Using a SyncMaster T220 right now. I can live with it but the jump from 60hz into a fast responding 144hz G-Sync monitor should be more than insane.

Can't wait for it.


----------



## Oneminde

Yeah we are excited. I've never owned a 27" 1440p monitor, so I really do not know the experience it will give me. I'm not even using real HD right now. I am watching 1080p via my RGB cable... yeah I know, its an old system (Zotac GT520 Boost video card) I usually get 15 fps in diablo 3 and its a sad story. But my new computer is slowly coming together. I finally got my hands on the NZXT H440 case. That is one difficult case to locate. I should have it next week and can start doing the mods to it. Super excited


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Yeah we are excited. I've never owned a 27" 1440p monitor, so I really do not know the experience it will give me. I'm not even using real HD right now. I am watching 1080p via my RGB cable... yeah I know, its an old system (Zotac GT520 Boost video card) I usually get 15 fps in diablo 3 and its a sad story. But my new computer is slowly coming together. I finally got my hands on the NZXT H440 case. That is one difficult case to locate. I should have it next week and can start doing the mods to it. Super excited


All I can say is - you're gonna love it!


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Nvidia has no reason to make the 880 a whole lot faster than the 780ti, unless AMD gives them one









As it stands now, maxwell is expected to be great at mining, and that alone is a huge selling point which might unfortunately kill any reason to make it significantly faster than the 7 series









I swear.....I could never be a fanboy....I hope AMD and Nvidia trade blows for all eternity


----------



## EwokFryer

Don't know if anyone has mentioned that ASUS has a 4K @ 60Hz 28 inch monitor coming out at the same price ($799).

> http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pb287q-4k-for-the-masses/

So 1440p @ 120Hz OR 4K @ 60Hz?

Coming from my ASUS VG248 (1080p @ 144Hz) I'd say that the 4K monitor is a better choice. 120Hz is nice, but I honestly can't tell the difference between 50 FPS and 120 FPS when I'm playing a game in real time. Sure, if I had two displays, one running at 50 FPS and one running at 120 FPS, I might be able to see a noticeable difference. But FPS are never that stable.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EwokFryer*
> 
> Don't know if anyone has mentioned that ASUS has a 4K @ 60Hz 28 inch monitor coming out at the same price ($799).
> 
> > http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pb287q-4k-for-the-masses/
> 
> So 1440p @ 120Hz OR 4K @ 60Hz?
> 
> Coming from my ASUS VG248 (1080p @ 144Hz) I'd say that the 4K monitor is a better choice. 120Hz is nice, but I honestly can't tell the difference between 50 FPS and 120Hz when I'm playing a game in real time. Sure, if I had two displays, one running at 50 FPS and one running at 120 FPS, I might be able to see a noticeable difference. But FPS are never that stable.


If that monitor had gsync, I'd consider it.

But it's doesn't and it's also going to have more motion blur that the 1440p.


----------



## EwokFryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If that monitor had gsync, I'd consider it.
> 
> But it's doesn't and it's also going to have more motion blur that the 1440p.


True! I forgot about the G-Sync. So ASUS bring us a G-Sync 4K @ 60Hz monitor! The technology is here and ready.


----------



## l88bastar

Ugg they better make this sucker glossy. I just sold my U28D590 because the AG made the display look like it needed 4x AA at all times. TN panels + AG coating are an absolute no go for me.

I think everyone that's coming from an IPS/PLS Korean 1440p is going to be in for a very rude awakening in image quality if the ROG SWIFT has a TN+AG panel.


----------



## subyman

The longer I wait on this monitor the more I may just wait for a 4k Gsync panel. I just have the feeling that I'll drop $800 on this and then a 4k 120hz will come out around Christmas and I'll be kicking myself. Plus I'd love to use a 4k for work
















FWIW, I know, I know it'd be almost impossible to drive a 4k at 120hz. That's fine, I keep monitors for several years.


----------



## patrickisfrench

First post. Hi Overclock.net! Long time lurker here.

So this monitor having variable refresh rates using gsync... does this mean that if I'm scoring 45 fps the monitor syncs to 45hz refresh rate? Wouldn't that be blurtastic? I mean I can tell a huge difference immediately when I look at 60hz monitors now having been using 120hz since the first 3D vision capable lcd, samsung rz2233. Or do I have it wrong?

Currently on my monitor even if my fps are lower the monitor is still running at 144hz, sure i'll get the side effects of such but I never notice blurring at all. What's the deal?


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> The longer I wait on this monitor the more I may just wait for a 4k Gsync panel. I just have the feeling that I'll drop $800 on this and then a 4k 120hz will come out around Christmas and I'll be kicking myself. Plus I'd love to use a 4k for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I know, I know it'd be almost impossible to drive a 4k at 120hz. That's fine, I keep monitors for several years.


Pretty much in the same boat.

I wonder if they are going to release some better G-Sync monitor right after BenQ launches their XL2420G. Or Asus just releases a 24' ROG Swift that would perform & look aesthetically better than the BenQ.

That's like mostly the case with new Tech jumps.

I personally regard the release of G-Sync & the ROG swift as a new chapter of Monitors which is a good time to pay alot to get a nice monitor to last atleast 5 years.

On the other hand it might be wise to wait for other Monitors.. which i do not want, haha.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickisfrench*
> 
> First post. Hi Overclock.net! Long time lurker here.
> 
> So this monitor having variable refresh rates using gsync... does this mean that if I'm scoring 45 fps the monitor syncs to 45hz refresh rate? Wouldn't that be blurtastic? I mean I can tell a huge difference immediately when I look at 60hz monitors now having been using 120hz since the first 3D vision capable lcd, samsung rz2233. Or do I have it wrong?
> 
> Currently on my monitor even if my fps are lower the monitor is still running at 144hz, sure i'll get the side effects of such but I never notice blurring at all. What's the deal?


There is no difference in a 144hz monitor showing 45fps and a 45hz monitor showing 45fps. The 144hz will simply show the same frame multiple times. Blur happens due to response rate, not the frequency. Higher Hz + higher FPS means a smoother game experience.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Pretty much in the same boat.
> 
> I wonder if they are going to release some better G-Sync monitor right after BenQ launches their XL2420G. Or Asus just releases a 24' ROG Swift that would perform & look aesthetically better than the BenQ.
> 
> That's like mostly the case with new Tech jumps.
> 
> I personally regard the release of G-Sync & the ROG swift as a new chapter of Monitors which is a good time to pay alot to get a nice monitor to last atleast 5 years.
> 
> On the other hand it might be wise to wait for other Monitors.. which i do not want, haha.


I feel like I may be getting last year's resolution and panel with next years features at full price when I may be able to get everything I really want if I wait a bit longer. I'm amazed how cheap 4k panels are already.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> But who in their right mind would use a 60Hz IPS for gaming?


I guess you like to buy into the marketing BS that is 120hz+ refresh rates. Congrats


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I guess you like to buy into the marketing BS that is 120hz+ refresh rates. Congrats


lol? You're really bashing 120Hz in a thread about an upcoming 120Hz monitor? The door is that way my friend.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I guess you like to buy into the marketing BS that is 120hz+ refresh rates. Congrats


Obviously you don't know what the hell you are talking about, and simply came in to spew vomit. It is a shame really, because if you do indeed have the rig in your sig, you are wasting that hardware.

How about you educate yourself and go use a 120Hz display in gaming, switch it between 60Hz and 120Hz functionality while doing it. I bet you change your tune in a hurry.

inb4: _"The human eye can only...."_ crap that people like you love to vomit.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Viewing angles?


Theres a video here that shows a camera panning around it, FWIW it looks fine to me, Its actually a vid that made me calm down a bit about this being a TN panel

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-rog-swift-monitor-g-sync,25755.html

The Viewing angle certainly doesnt look bad.. Of course its a video so its quite difficult to tell but the image doesnt get all wonky looking till they're practically off to the side, Which to be honest, even IPS will.. It doesnt look like the type of TN panel where if you're a few microns off center it all goes to crap...
.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Lots of people do. You can knock their logic all you want, but it's hardly uncommon. Many people get IPS for reasons other than gaming, and then choose to still use it for gaming despite the downsides. You will find people who say that they will _only_ game on an IPS, in fact.


This. I have had my lovely 2410 for 3 years now and I game on it a LOT. I bought it to straddle my photography needs and my gaming needs, and to be honest, the 120hz screens at that time were complete jokes compared to what we have now (the IQ was nowhere near as good) I'd still go back 3 years and tell myself to get the 2410, Its a fantastic screen.. And this is likely not replacing it, I will probubly still have the 2410 off to the side to reconnect when i need to edit some photos becuase well.. Why not?







(The 2410 will likely be used with my laptop for photo editing and the desktop will be more dedicated for gaming)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> This.
> I want a G-Sync monitor.
> 
> I personally never used/seen one. Also never tried 144hz & lightboost.
> Using a SyncMaster T220 right now. I can live with it but the jump from 60hz into a fast responding 144hz G-Sync monitor should be more than insane.
> 
> Can't wait for it.


Me Too.. want this quite badly. Very late birthday present for myself..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EwokFryer*
> 
> Don't know if anyone has mentioned that ASUS has a 4K @ 60Hz 28 inch monitor coming out at the same price ($799).
> 
> > http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pb287q-4k-for-the-masses/
> 
> So 1440p @ 120Hz OR 4K @ 60Hz?
> 
> Coming from my ASUS VG248 (1080p @ 144Hz) I'd say that the 4K monitor is a better choice. 120Hz is nice, but I honestly can't tell the difference between 50 FPS and 120 FPS when I'm playing a game in real time. Sure, if I had two displays, one running at 50 FPS and one running at 120 FPS, I might be able to see a noticeable difference. But FPS are never that stable.


For me on 4k the issue is you have to compromise so much to get 4k running good on anything but a Triple-Titan or Crossfire 290X setup, You will have to turn the textures and everything to medium from high and at that point does 4k even matter now? It will be years before we have midrange cards capable of really handling 4k so I'd rather get this now, have 1440p and realistic usage of the 120hz capability and then when they get 4k all sorted out upgrade.

But hey, everyones different and some people just arent bugged by the motion thing like others are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Obviously you don't know what the hell you are talking about, and simply came in to spew vomit. It is a shame really, because if you do indeed have the rig in your sig, you are wasting that hardware.
> 
> How about you educate yourself and go use a 120Hz display in gaming, switch it between 60Hz and 120Hz functionality while doing it. I bet you change your tune in a hurry.
> 
> inb4: _"The human eye can only...."_ crap that people like you love to vomit.


Well there ARE limits on the human eye but its really person to person.. Someone up there mentioned they cant see the difference between 50 and 120 and i believe it, Me? Well I can say that I can easily see the difference between my 120hz Sharp Aquos and my parents 240hz Samsung 8000-series... Theirs is VASTLY more smooth and sharper when any kind of motion anything is on the screen... it definitely has one heck of a fast panel in it compared to my TV.. that could be the 240hz or the fact the panel has a faster response time on it to begin with however, Or simply better processing to make things smoother...

I see a huge difference if i drag a window off my IPS monitor to my TV and move it around, the TV is just better, Period.

But some people cant see the difference or arent bugged by it, If so I envy you, Makes monitor selection a lot easier!

-edit- and if your'e talking about the "Smoothmotion" "Trumotion" Whatever you want to call it fake refresh rates, monitors are generally free of that, Lightboost is NOTHING like frame interpolation smoothing or the other techniques TV makers throw in a cheap TV to claim it has a "240hz" refresh rate when in reality its 60...


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I guess you like to buy into the marketing BS that is 120hz+ refresh rates. Congrats


I bought this 19" LG CRT when it came out ~14 years ago and it ran at 85Hz.

When I switched to a 1050P 60Hz LCD in 2009 the image quality was horrendous. I then got a 1080P 60Hz in 2011 and same thing, the CRT running @ 85Hz destroyed it in smoothness and quality.

Refresh rates aren't gimmicky, I've seen it with my own eyes. I even tried different refresh rates on the LG Flattron (85Hz, 75Hz, 60Hz) and 60Hz gave me eye strain and headaches (not just during gaming but in Windows too). For this reason I can't wait to get the ROG Swift, I'm hoping the smoothness will be the same or even better than my old CRT.


----------



## Amperial

We were talking about the scaling on 24' with 1440p.
What about 4k?

Like the monitor size should be also bigger than, or imma wrong?

Other than that.. 4k on 120hz / 144hz would be indeed insane.


----------



## Pendulum

Awesome monitor, if it had an IPS panel it would be an insta-buy for me.
Switching between my 240Hz TV and my 60Hz monitor is painful at times.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> Awesome monitor, if it had an IPS panel it would be an insta-buy for me.
> Switching between my 240Hz TV and my 60Hz monitor is painful at times.


From a gaming and motion clarity aspect IPS is terrible. This isn't your standard TN either, as it has been said many times now, this is an 8-bit TN that is brand new. It hasn't been seen in another display before, and those that have seen it said the color reproduction is near IPS levels.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> I guess you like to buy into the marketing BS that is 120hz+ refresh rates. Congrats


You couldn't be more wrong.

I'm using a iiyama vision master pro 514


I'm running it at 120Hz but if I lower the resolution I can go as high as 200Hz.
CRT monitors aren't sample and hold like LCD monitors. They scan a line rapidly which result in very low persistence similar to what the lightboost hack, ULMB, BenQ's motion blur reduction and Eizo turbo 240 mode are trying to achieve.

I have a cheap 60Hz LCD as well which I hate with a passion. The difference in smoothness and motion blurring is drastic. It's not the kind of difference that are subtle and requires you to have an acquired taste or something. It's obvious, right in your face. Night and day like some people like to put it.

Please tell me how I "_buy into the marketing BS_" by using a second hand CRT monitor from the last decade?

Please educate yourself before you form your opinion.
Quote:


> These photos compare motion blur between 60Hz versus 120Hz versus LightBoost strobe backlight. All images below are captured from the same computer monitor. These demonstrates differences in perceived motion blur caused by the sample-and-hold effect.
> 
> These UFO objects were moving horizontally at 960 pixels per second, at a frame rate matching refresh rate, on an ASUS VG278H LCD. These close-up pictures were taken using a pursuit camera at 1/30sec exposure (exposing multiple refreshes into same photo).
> 
> 60 Hz Refresh rate:
> Each refresh is displayed continuously for a full 1/60 second (16.7ms).
> This results in approximately 16 pixels of motion blur during 960 pixels/sec motion.
> 
> 
> 120 Hz Refresh rate:
> Each refresh is displayed continuously for a full 1/120 second (8.3ms)
> This creates 50% less motion blur. This includes regular and overclocked 120Hz.
> This results in approximately 8 pixels of motion blur during 960 pixels/sec motion.
> 
> 
> 120 Hz LightBoost: CRT quality motion
> The backlight is strobed briefly, once per refresh, eliminating sample-and-hold.
> With LightBoost, 120fps @ 120Hz has 85% to 92% less motion blur than 60Hz.
> This results in just 1 to 2 pixels of motion blur during 960 pixels/sec motion.


This is exactly how it looks like when you track a moving object on your display.

No marketing BS going on here. Just finally getting even with technology from the last decade. Which is long overdue.


----------



## Amperial

Props to hasty.
That's exactly why my 60 hz T220 is going to be replaced.

I just can imagine how a new monitor is going to improve the gaming experiance.
Further more it makes life easier for the eyes.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Props to hasty.
> That's exactly why my 60 hz T220 is going to be replaced.


I had the T220 back in 2009









Bought a Samsung 1080P 60Hz 2770FH in 2011. None of them compare to my 14 year old 85Hz CRT.

Quote:


> I just can imagine how a new monitor is going to improve the gaming experiance.
> Further more it makes life easier for the eyes.


60Hz really sucks for my eyes. Can't wait for this too!


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> 120 Hz Refresh rate:
> Each refresh is displayed continuously for a full 1/120 second (8.3ms)
> This creates 50% less motion blur. This includes regular and overclocked 120Hz.
> This results in approximately 8 pixels of motion blur during 960 pixels/sec motion.
> 
> 
> 
> 120 Hz *LightBoost*: CRT quality motion
> The backlight is strobed briefly, once per refresh, eliminating sample-and-hold.
> With LightBoost, 120fps @ 120Hz has 85% to 92% less motion blur than 60Hz.
> This results in just 1 to 2 pixels of motion blur during 960 pixels/sec motion.


Wow! Didn't know Lightboost made such a difference. Even regular 120Hz sucks compared to 120Hz w/ Lightboost.

Will the ROG Swift come with LightBoost?

Never mind. From Asus:

Quote:


> In addition to offering NVIDIA 3D VISION support, the monitor will feature a new ULMB feature offering the same benefits of LIGHTBOOST only better!


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Wow! Didn't know Lightboost made such a difference. Even regular 120Hz sucks compared to 120Hz w/ Lightboost.
> 
> Will the ROG Swift come with LightBoost?


It will come with a mode called ULMB. It stands for Ultra Low Motion Blur.
It's an official implementation of the lightboost hack by NVIDIA. The persistence in ULMB mode will be of 2.0 millisecond.

For the best experience using ULMB, you need *frame rate = refresh rate*
Hence my concerns with [email protected] being hard to achieve with current hardware technology.


----------



## Doomtomb

It's a wonder how many people quote me when I speak the truth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The TN panel in this display is the first true 8-bit TN, compared to the standard 6-bit you see in every other TN panel. Using new manufacturing and design techniques on top of this have greatly increased the quality of the panel. The general consensus of people that have seen it is that it is close to PLS or IPS in color reproduction, and it does have improved viewing angels from the normal TN.
> 
> So to scream "it's a TN PANEL for CRYING OUT LOUD" isn't a relevant statement at this point, because it isn't just a TN panel.


According to the specs sheet, it's a TN panel. How is me stating the spec sheet any different? I'll believe the 8-bit color reproduction when I see it. No other argument is gonna change that. Why? Because it's been shown that the difference between 10-bit and 8-bit panels in the realm of high-end IPS is often LOST. Now sure it's possible this panel could be fine but again, nobody's had a review sample.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Going back to the Korean panels, having used an Overlord Tempest at 120Hz for over a year, the blurring on these panels is bad, no way around that. Color reproduction is great, the resolution is great, the motion clarity is almost non-existent. To a gamer, motion clarity is huge! Also, people are already paying $600+ for the 120Hz Koreans, that has been going on for a year or more now, Asus isn't out of line with their price point at all.


My panel overclocks to 120 Hz. I paid $300 for it. I've had several of these and all of them have been able to hit 90 Hz +. To me, splitting the difference is plenty fast refresh rate. We're talking about more than a 100 times a second.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Finally, you complain about the price of these 1440P displays and say that if they were half the cost you would run 3 in multi-monitor. Do you have ANY idea how much hardware would be required to drive three of these displays in gaming? The current 4K displays on the market have 8,294,440 pixels. Three of these displays would be 11,059,200 pixels, $3,000 in GPU hardware BARELY drive 4K at "playable" frame rates, yet you think you are going to drive even more than that?
> 
> The cost of these panels for a multi-monitor setup is the least of the concerns in that application, the bigger concern being the cost of the hardware required to drive that number of pixels. Which brings up another point; you wouldn't want to drive two or three of these, as we don't have the hardware to successfully push 120 Hz+, and G-sync doesn't function in multi-monitor.


Well they've already demonstrated pushing 12K gaming on a couple of 7970s. Two GTX 780s can handle 7680x1440 pushing very high framerates. Anybody remember Maxishine? He was gaming on 7680x1600 back in the era of GTX 280s. Don't talk to be about the horsepower needed. I know what's needed. My personal goal isn't to maintain 120 fps at that resolution. That's the whole point of G-Sync. Proof for your claim G-sync won't work in multi-monitor?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> But who in their right mind would use a 60Hz IPS for gaming?


Umm.. I did.. But, I do more than just gaming on it..


----------



## Hasty

@Doomtomb:

You are pretty optimistic with which frame rates can be pushed at high resolution.

Here is a benchmark at "_only_" *5760x1080*. Hardware used: *3960X overclocked to 5 GHz* with *4X GTX Titan Black SLI*

Far Cry 3 - 5760x1080 - Ultra 4xAA *57.3 fps*
Crysis 3 - 5760x1080 - Very High 4x AA *54.7 fps*
Metro Last Light - 5760x1080 - Very High *49.0 fps*
Battlefield 4 - 5760x1080 - Ultra *84.5 fps*
Assassin's Creed 4 - 5760x1080 - Ultra *55.2 fps*


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Umm.. I did.. But, I do more than just gaming on it..


Considering the epic rigs I see in your signature,
you might want to consider adding a dedicated display for gaming. You would then have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> It's a wonder how many people quote me when I speak the truth.


Are you sure it's the truth?
Quote:


> According to the specs sheet, it's a TN panel. How is me stating the spec sheet any different? I'll believe the 8-bit color reproduction when I see it.


So a direct quote from ASUS telling you it's true 8-bit is what, a lie?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> It's a wonder how many people quote me when I speak the truth.
> According to the specs sheet, it's a TN panel. How is me stating the spec sheet any different? I'll believe the 8-bit color reproduction when I see it. No other argument is gonna change that. Why? Because it's been shown that the difference between 10-bit and 8-bit panels in the realm of high-end IPS is often LOST. Now sure it's possible this panel could be fine but again, nobody's had a review sample.
> My panel overclocks to 120 Hz. I paid $300 for it. I've had several of these and all of them have been able to hit 90 Hz +. To me, splitting the difference is plenty fast refresh rate. We're talking about more than a 100 times a second.
> *Well they've already demonstrated pushing 12K gaming on a couple of 7970s. Two GTX 780s can handle 7680x1440 pushing very high framerates*. Anybody remember Maxishine? He was gaming on 7680x1600 back in the era of GTX 280s. Don't talk to be about the horsepower needed. I know what's needed. My personal goal isn't to maintain 120 fps at that resolution. That's the whole point of G-Sync. Proof for your claim G-sync won't work in multi-monitor?


Ahahahahaha!!

I also suppose Asus is lying by saying it is an 8-bit instead of normal 6-bit TN as well.

Look, you don't need to justify to us that you don't want the panel, but coming down on it to do so is just wrong. Especially when so many of your "reasons" aren't even legitimate.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> The longer I wait on this monitor the more I may just wait for a 4k Gsync panel. I just have the feeling that I'll drop $800 on this and then a 4k 120hz will come out around Christmas and I'll be kicking myself. Plus I'd love to use a 4k for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I know, I know it'd be almost impossible to drive a 4k at 120hz. That's fine, I keep monitors for several years.


Except doesn't 4k scale perfectly to 1920x1080? You basically make every one pixel stretch across 4 pixels which should make gaming at 1080p look pretty good relative to the scaling we're used to.









However, 4k 120hz will be much more expensive than this monitor and personally I don't think we'll see it this year... not until they've saturated the market for 1080p and 1440p with gsync, etc.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickisfrench*
> 
> First post. Hi Overclock.net! Long time lurker here.
> 
> So this monitor having variable refresh rates using gsync... does this mean that if I'm scoring 45 fps the monitor syncs to 45hz refresh rate? Wouldn't that be blurtastic? I mean I can tell a huge difference immediately when I look at 60hz monitors now having been using 120hz since the first 3D vision capable lcd, samsung rz2233. Or do I have it wrong?
> 
> Currently on my monitor even if my fps are lower the monitor is still running at 144hz, sure i'll get the side effects of such but I never notice blurring at all. What's the deal?


Blurbusters talked about this a little, i think the answer was that there was a little bit variable motion blur

As for above. Pixel transitions (response time) is not the only cause of motion blur. This is the entire basis behind ULMB which is one of the main features of the monitor in question of this thread which is thousands of posts long


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> Proof for your claim G-sync won't work in multi-monitor?


I'm not going to address any of your other claims, but

Anandtech:
Quote:


> Meanwhile we do have limited information on the interface itself; G-Sync is designed to work over DisplayPort (since it's packet based).... The first G-Sync module only supports output over DisplayPort 1.2


And most graphics cards only have 1 display port output, so you can't use more than one of these.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> The longer I wait on this monitor the more I may just wait for a 4k Gsync panel. I just have the feeling that I'll drop $800 on this and then a 4k 120hz will come out around Christmas and I'll be kicking myself. Plus I'd love to use a 4k for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I know, I know it'd be almost impossible to drive a 4k at 120hz. That's fine, I keep monitors for several years.


We won't see 4K 120Hz for a long time, not only does the panel tech for it not exist yet, but we don't even have interfaces (connections) capable of supporting that bandwidth yet. So, even if a 4K 120Hz panel hit the market, we wouldn't have any way of connecting it and running it at that refresh rate.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I'm not going to address any of your other claims, but
> 
> Anandtech:
> And most graphics cards only have 1 display port output, so you can't use more than one of these.


Nvidia also confirmed that it doesn't yet work for Surround. You get G-Sync on the primary monitor only, with a secondary monitor allowed but it won't get G-Sync. Also, G-Sync works for fullscreen only - no desktop or windowed fullscreen mode.

They've said they're working to go beyond that, but that's where it currently is.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> bandwidth


To put a number on it:

24-bit color on a 4k monitor at 120 Hz is roughly 3 gigabytes per second of image data.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> I'm using a iiyama vision master pro 514
> 
> 
> I'm running it at 120Hz but if I lower the resolution I can go as high as 200Hz.
> CRT monitors aren't sample and hold like LCD monitors. They scan a line rapidly which result in very low persistence similar to what the lightboost hack, ULMB, BenQ's motion blur reduction and Eizo turbo 240 mode are trying to achieve.
> 
> I have a cheap 60Hz LCD as well which I hate with a passion. The difference in smoothness and motion blurring is drastic. It's not the kind of difference that are subtle and requires you to have an acquired taste or something. It's obvious, right in your face. Night and day like some people like to put it.
> 
> Please tell me how I "_buy into the marketing BS_" by using a second hand CRT monitor from the last decade?
> 
> Please educate yourself before you form your opinion.
> This is exactly how it looks like when you track a moving object on your display.
> 
> No marketing BS going on here. Just finally getting even with technology from the last decade. Which is long overdue.


I agree with the above 100% percent and going back in the day with the CRT playing the first Counter Strike and playing with the CRT at stock = bad then bump up the Hz and then it was head shot heaven from there out playing CS.
Then I moved to a LG 2560x1600 @ 60Hz and all I can say was eye candy yes but my game play was very bad.
Now I am using the ASUS VG278HE Black 27" 2ms with Toasty's Strobe Light I feel I am back to the good old days again and my game play went up huge playing BF4.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickisfrench*
> 
> First post. Hi Overclock.net! Long time lurker here.
> 
> So this monitor having variable refresh rates using gsync... does this mean that if I'm scoring 45 fps the monitor syncs to 45hz refresh rate? Wouldn't that be blurtastic? I mean I can tell a huge difference immediately when I look at 60hz monitors now having been using 120hz since the first 3D vision capable lcd, samsung rz2233. Or do I have it wrong?


You're right.

When G-Sync is enabled you'll get exactly the motion blurring corresponding to the frame rate you have at an instant t.

For example:

*45fps* => 1000/45= *22.2 milliseconds of motion blur* OR *22.2 pixels of motion blur* when movement is 1000pixel/ second.

*60fps* => 1000/60= *16.6 milliseconds of motion blur* OR *16.6 pixels of motion blur* when movement is 1000pixel/ second.

*90fps* => 1000/90= *11.1 milliseconds of motion blur* OR *11.1 pixels of motion blur* when movement is 1000pixel/ second.

*120fps* => 1000/120= *8.3 milliseconds of motion blur* OR *8.3 pixels of motion blur* when movement is 1000pixel/ second.

*144fps* => 1000/144= *6.9 milliseconds of motion blur* OR *6.9 pixels of motion blur* when movement is 1000pixel/ second.

Perceived motion blur when tracking moving objects:

*60fps* *16.6 pixels of motion blur*


*120fps* *8.3 pixels of motion blur*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickisfrench*
> 
> Currently on my monitor even if my fps are lower the monitor is still running at 144hz, sure i'll get the side effects of such but I never notice blurring at all. What's the deal?


I'm not sure why you don't notice it at low frame rates.

You should be able to tell the difference quite easily on these tests:

(NOTE: Make sure you are using Chrome or Firefox and Aero is turned on)
http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates-text
http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates-marquee

Hope this helps and welcome to the forums.


----------



## patrickisfrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You're right.
> 
> When G-Sync is enabled you'll get exactly the motion blurring corresponding to the frame rate you have at an instant t.
> 
> For example:
> 
> *45fps* => 1000/45= *22.2 milliseconds of motion blur* OR *22.2 pixels of motion blur* when movement is 1000pixel/ second.
> 
> *60fps* => 1000/60= *16.6 milliseconds of motion blur* OR *16.6 pixels of motion blur* when movement is 1000pixel/ second.
> 
> *90fps* => 1000/90= *11.1 milliseconds of motion blur* OR *11.1 pixels of motion blur* when movement is 1000pixel/ second.
> 
> *120fps* => 1000/120= *8.3 milliseconds of motion blur* OR *8.3 pixels of motion blur* when movement is 1000pixel/ second.
> 
> *144fps* => 1000/144= *6.9 milliseconds of motion blur* OR *6.9 pixels of motion blur* when movement is 1000pixel/ second.
> 
> Perceived motion blur when tracking moving objects:
> 
> *60fps* *16.6 pixels of motion blur*
> 
> 
> *120fps* *8.3 pixels of motion blur*
> 
> I'm not sure why you don't notice it at low frame rates.
> 
> You should be able to tell the difference quite easily on these tests:
> 
> (NOTE: Make sure you are using Chrome or Firefox and Aero is turned on)
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates-text
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates-marquee
> 
> Hope this helps and welcome to the forums.


sounds to me though, by your explanation, that this would occur currently on any monitor regardless of 120hz/144hz and regardless of having gsync, yeah? so _even if_ my current vg278he is set to *144hz* at 1080p and I get 45 fps in a scene in battlefield 4 i'd still be witnessing the perceived motion blur of 22.2 ms correct? simply, with gysnc, I wouldn't have the adverse affect of the micro stuttering from all the variations of frame rate jumping up and down. am I getting it now?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickisfrench*
> 
> sounds to me though, by your explanation, that this would occur currently on any monitor regardless of 120hz/144hz and regardless of having gsync, yeah? so _even if_ my current vg278he is set to *144hz* at 1080p and I get 45 fps in a scene in battlefield 4 i'd still be witnessing the perceived motion blur of 22.2 ms correct? simply, with gysnc, I wouldn't have the adverse affect of the micro stuttering from all the variations of frame rate jumping up and down. am I getting it now?


That's correct.
I don't have a G-Sync module to test but in all logic it should be something like this.

If you have an average frame rate of 60fps with min fps 40 and max fps 80, G-Sync should feel close to a perfectly stable 60fps V-synced. With the added bonus of low input lag. This will be pretty useful for high demanding games that you just want to run at max settings for eye candy.

This is how G-Sync removes the stuttering in that situation:

Imagine you are tracking a moving object with your eyes. And that object has a constant speed. You expect it to be at each frame your monitor display at the correct place.
Like this: *graph on the left*

(The graph on the left is what a stable v-sync provides)

But here is what happens if the frame rate is fluctuating below the refresh rate:
*graph on the right*

(the graph on the right is like v-sync off with a frame rate fluctuating below the refresh rate)

Now what G-Sync does is making the monitor start displaying the frame as soon as it gets it from your graphic card. So the moving object is always at the correct spot.
Like this:


And like Cyro999 said the motion blur will be variable throughout.

Edit: One more thing I would like to mention is that having higher frame rates not only have the effect of reducing motion blur, but also greatly enhance the feeling of fluidity of the motion. And in that regard 45fps is very low.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> What about 4k?
> 
> Other than that.. 4k on 120hz / 144hz would be indeed insane.


I'm not sure but i think the issue here is bandwidth, i dont think theres a connection capable of 120hz at 4k yet..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Anandtech:
> And most graphics cards only have 1 display port output, so you can't use more than one of these.


To be fair thats more an issue with graphics cards than the tech, I'm sure multi display port cards for GSync surround (when it happens or before) are coming...

And Hasty thanks for all that info... I already know going into this i aint going to get 60fps in most games with my current setup, but its about the future







I'm planning to go for an 880 or so hopefully when they come out, provided the benchmarks justify it.

-edit- or not, was wrong, Was Borderlands, not Bioshock...

GTX 770 SLI might be another option of course


----------



## i7monkey

Question about 120Hz monitors. You guys know about the "Soap Opera effect" that you get from high refresh rate TVs that have TrueMotion ClearMotion BlahBlhaMotion? Is this present in 120Hz computer monitors?

If I get this monitor, will my movies and videos start looking like that?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Question about 120Hz monitors. You guys know about the "Soap Opera effect" that you get from high refresh rate TVs that have TrueMotion ClearMotion BlahBlhaMotion? Is this present in 120Hz computer monitors?
> 
> If I get this monitor, will my movies and videos start looking like that?


No. Theres a difference between truemotion, clearmotion and etc "fake" refresh rates and actual refresh rates

Truemotion et all use frame interpolation to basically "make crap up" to fit in between frames and "smooth out" motion, it adds the soap opera effect AND some weird artifacting if its done wrong on certain scenes, Then manufacturers slap big numbers on there becuase to marketing executives big numbers = people buy

a 120hz monitor simply refreshes 120 times a second, it just shows whatever its fed.. it will be smooth yes, but not "unnaturally" I'd say.. Could be wrong just going on my experience with TVs


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Question about 120Hz monitors. You guys know about the "Soap Opera effect" that you get from high refresh rate TVs that have TrueMotion ClearMotion BlahBlhaMotion? Is this present in 120Hz computer monitors?
> 
> If I get this monitor, will my movies and videos start looking like that?


Movies will maintain their native framerate, though I suppose interpolation could be done if you like that look and your video player supports it. Games will be much smoother and feel better.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Question about 120Hz monitors. You guys know about the "Soap Opera effect" that you get from high refresh rate TVs that have TrueMotion ClearMotion BlahBlhaMotion? Is this present in 120Hz computer monitors?
> 
> If I get this monitor, will my movies and videos start looking like that?


No that won't happen.

The movies are typically at around 24fps. The monitor will just repeat each frames.

For example:
If the monitor's refresh rate is set to *144Hz*, it will repeat 144/24 = *6* times the frame.
Thus it will look the way the director wanted it to. No soap opera effect.

Videos on youtube are typically at around 30fps. In the same way the monitor will repeat each frames.

For example:
If the monitor's refresh rate is set to *120Hz*, it will repeat 120/30 = *4* times the frame.

NOTE:
When watching videos you will have to make sure you're not using ULMB mode. Or you would get the "multiple image" artifact. Basically when there is motion in the video/movie you would see the moving objects having duplicates.
It would look like this:

This is just an illustration of a double and a triple image artifact. Not an actual photo. But It gives you an idea of what you would get.
There would be one duplicate per strobe happening during one frame of the video.

For example:
-Double image effect at half the frame rate of the refresh rate
-Triple image effect at third the frame rate of the refresh rate
-Quad image effect at quarter the frame rate of the refresh rate
And so on...

I would like to mention that for people that actually use motion interpolation programs on their computer, it solves the multiple image artifact. Since the frame rate is then equal to the strobe rate.

There is a good program to achieve it. It's called SVP (Smooth Video Project)
Some members of overclock.net made a handy guide to set it up.
Head here for info: http://www.overclock.net/t/1385468/svp-smooth-video-project-discussion-thread

I can attest that using this on a 120Hz display with low persistence can make animation, sport or adult entertainment videos feel "lifelike".
There are of course some artifacts due to the motion interpolation algorithms (some videos work better and some worse) but it's worth the time fiddling around.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Hopefully g-sync can be used to output 24p video St 24 or 48 fps. That would be a neat added benefit.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Hopefully g-sync can be used to output 24p video St 24 or 48 fps. That would be a neat added benefit.


Unfortunately G-Sync can't operate below 30Hz. So that won't be possible.
It might work for 48fps, 60fps, ... videos/movies though. And that sure would be pretty neat!


----------



## SeeThruHead

I guess it doesn't really matter too much. 120hz can do 24p and 30 fps video without and stutter. So glad I'm getting rid of my 60hz for this. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I guess it doesn't really matter too much. 120hz can do 24p and 30 fps video without and stutter.


Yes that's another advantage of 120Hz monitors: being able to display 24fps movies without any judder.


----------



## Amperial

I just wonder why G-Sync doesn't work below 30 FPS.. not sure if it's even needed.


----------



## Oneminde

Nice debates. This is more or less growing into an expert panel and its sure covering fps peeping rather than pixel peeping, well, it is part of that of, so I figured I would throw in some interesting info.

4K resolution is very interesting and when it comes to normal content like net surfing, viewing photos, movie's etc the upper midrange class Geforce cards will handle that. But it is as many of you state very different running games in 4K. I did mention a while back that I am considering Samsung S27A850D as my photo editing monitor, well.... Samsung is releasing a 4K monitor ($873,- in my case) that is looking very interesting.

*Samsung U28D590D (4K)*

- 28" 3840 x 2160 p
- 1 billion colours = 10 bit (8+2 FRC)
- TFT active matris (TN) LED

- Viewing angles: Horizontal: 170 degree. Vertical: 160 degree .. that is PLS/IPS perspectives.
- Response time: 1 ms (GTG)
- Brightness: 370 cd/m^2
- Contrast ratio: 1000:1
- Refresh rate: 60 Hz

- Price: $873,-

*Samsung S27A850D (2K)*

- 27" 2560 x 1440 p

- 16 million colours = 8 bit

- PLS panel

- Viewing angles: Horizontal: 178 degree. Vertical 178 degree.

- Response time: 5 ms (GTG)
- Brightness: 300 cd/m^2
- Contrast ratio; 1000:1
- Refresh rate: 60 Hz

- Price: $690,-

My point is. Looking at the data (yes yes, I know that this is not everything one study) the 4K monitor looks damned good. Its brighter, have more colours, its larger, faster response time and it is 4K resolution than the PLS.
I play in 60Hz and I've always played in 60Hz. FPS, dunno, 40-50 on a okay card and I am okay with that. Not saying it is excellent, I am saying it is okay. Photos are always 1 fps, movies is always 24 (23.9**) fps and with correct tuned panel, the colours will almost always be within acceptable levels.

*ASUS claim that this TN panel is a new type of TN panel and that the colour representation and viewing angles are close to IPS/PLS... well, look at the spec of the Samsung, this too is close to their PLS panel. So what if and that is a big IF, the TN panel IS the Samsung panel being released in the PG278Q - they can actually produce the panel with same technology but cut the size and use different electronics to run it, it happens all the time in this industry.*

Ofc, the Samsung is not a G-Sync monitor and I want a G-Sync monitor for gaming but I also want a 4K monitor so that I can watch movies in that resolution and work with photo editing and CGI. Meaning I might need to do a combo here. I use two monitors now and will probably continue with that or in fact, keep my Samsung Syncmaster 931BF as a display for chats, music library AND Nintendo NES/SNES gaming monitor etc and then use the Samsung U28D590D as my image monitor and the ASUS PG278Q as my work and game monitor

Yeah... I like that idea.


----------



## Oneminde

JJ5 days ago .Reply

As of right now we do not have a hard target date just the currently projected Q2 time frame. It is in the last stages of design and development and our goal is to release the best monitor possible for its intended audience. Stay tuned for more information.

JJ5 days ago .Reply

It is last stages of design and development essentially fine tuning but it is on schedule for our release target in Q2.

http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/

"We are currently looking at trying to achieve the best balance in the implementation of the polarizer. Overall we expect it to meet the demands of the majority of gamers. For those interested in a solely gloss based implementation we will continue to monitor feedback from our users and the community."

There seems to be matte/gloss-war going on.It will be matte,but more towards gloss than usual matte screens.


----------



## Oneminde

This is 5 days ago, meaning, ASUS is still developing the monitor.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Nice debates. This is more or less growing into an expert panel and its sure covering fps peeping rather than pixel peeping, well, it is part of that of, so I figured I would throw in some interesting info.
> 
> 4K resolution is very interesting and when it comes to normal content like net surfing, viewing photos, movie's etc the upper midrange class Geforce cards will handle that. But it is as many of you state very different running games in 4K. I did mention a while back that I am considering Samsung S27A850D as my photo editing monitor, well.... Samsung is releasing a 4K monitor ($873,- in my case) that is looking very interesting.
> 
> *Samsung U28D590D (4K)*
> 
> - 28" 3840 x 2160 p
> 
> - 1 billion colours = 10 bit (8+2 FRC)
> 
> - TFT active matris (TN) LED
> - Viewing angles: Horizontal: 170 degree. Vertical: 160 degree .. that is PLS/IPS perspectives.
> 
> - Response time: 1 ms (GTG)
> 
> - Brightness: 370 cd/m^2
> 
> - Contrast ratio: 1000:1
> 
> - Refresh rate: 60 Hz
> - Price: $873,-
> 
> *Samsung S27A850D (2K)*
> 
> - 27" 2560 x 1440 p
> - 16 million colours = 8 bit
> - PLS panel
> - Viewing angles: Horizontal: 178 degree. Vertical 178 degree.
> - Response time: 5 ms (GTG)
> 
> - Brightness: 300 cd/m^2
> 
> - Contrast ratio; 1000:1
> 
> - Refresh rate: 60 Hz
> - Price: $690,-
> 
> My point is. Looking at the data (yes yes, I know that this is not everything one study) the 4K monitor looks damned good. Its brighter, have more colours, its larger, faster response time and it is 4K resolution than the PLS.
> 
> I play in 60Hz and I've always played in 60Hz. FPS, dunno, 40-50 on a okay card and I am okay with that. Not saying it is excellent, I am saying it is okay. Photos are always 1 fps, movies is always 24 (23.9**) fps and with correct tuned panel, the colours will almost always be within acceptable levels.
> 
> *ASUS claim that this TN panel is a new type of TN panel and that the colour representation and viewing angles are close to IPS/PLS... well, look at the spec of the Samsung, this too is close to their PLS panel. So what if and that is a big IF, the TN panel IS the Samsung panel being released in the PG278Q - they can actually produce the panel with same technology but cut the size and use different electronics to run it, it happens all the time in this industry.*
> 
> Ofc, the Samsung is not a G-Sync monitor and I want a G-Sync monitor for gaming but I also want a 4K monitor so that I can watch movies in that resolution and work with photo editing and CGI. Meaning I might need to do a combo here. I use two monitors now and will probably continue with that or in fact, keep my Samsung Syncmaster 931BF as a display for chats, music library AND Nintendo NES/SNES gaming monitor etc and then use the Samsung U28D590D as my image monitor and the ASUS PG278Q as my work and game monitor
> 
> Yeah... I like that idea.






It is very possible, and probably likely, that Samsung is who Asus developed the panel with. Samsung is one of the major panel developers, so it would make sense. Now I believe the panel in the Asus is 8-bit and not 10, so they might be closely related, but not the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> This is 5 days ago, meaning, ASUS is still developing the monitor.


We know, we seen those 5 days ago.


----------



## clear

Sounds like they're going with a non-aggressive AG aka semi-gloss. Could be good depending on the implementation. But it was made clear full gloss is out at this point. In one of his posts he mentioned the current implementation is pretty clear and doesn't have the aggressive cross-hatching typical of AG coats. Only time will tell.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> 
> It is very possible, and probably likely, that Samsung is who Asus developed the panel with. Samsung is one of the major panel developers, so it would make sense. Now I believe the panel in the Asus is 8-bit and not 10, so they might be closely related, but not the same.
> We know, we seen those 5 days ago.
> :


The Asus.. what is it.. PB278Q? 27" 1440p panel thats on the market now uses the Samsung PLS panel, I think Asus tends to use Samsung as a panel supplier, So the theory has merit...

And I ran through the idea of doing say, a 24" 1080p 144hz monitor for some games and a 27" 1440p IPS display for others and dismissed it as simply too complicated.. All that runs through my head is that a few times I've tried to throw games up on my 60" LCD (Which is connected to my PC) that I've had issues unless I disable my 2410 and use -only- the TV... I really dont want to throw a THIRD screen into the mix.. The idea has merits however, as 1080p is far easier to get >60 FPS from(Which benefits the types of games id play on it), and truthfully a VG248 + Dell 2713HM costs almost the same as the ROG at current pricing...

But that doesnt change the "now i have 2 monitors on my desk instead of one" problem lol...and the VG248 is likely going to have some heavy IQ loss compared to my 2410, Only the Eizo I think would give me a really great image and its got some serious QC issues from what I hear... and its almost as much as the ROG...

I still question the benefit of the 120hz in my instance, the best im getting in most games at 1440p is 50-70fps(And that 70 is highly optimistic)... I'm just sticking with the "its future proof this way" arguement as well as "GSync is lovely"







.. Screen tearing is one of my bigger annoyances...and guaranteed it will have better pixel response times than my 2410 so things should still look a bit smoother...


----------



## i7monkey

The colors on gloss panels look incredible but I can`t stand glare. I'd rather have a matte screen with dull colors than look at what is practically a mirror.

I don't get why people like glossy screens. How can you enjoy it with all that glare?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Except doesn't 4k scale perfectly to 1920x1080? You basically make every one pixel stretch across 4 pixels which should make gaming at 1080p look pretty good relative to the scaling we're used to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, 4k 120hz will be much more expensive than this monitor and personally I don't think we'll see it this year... not until they've saturated the market for 1080p and 1440p with gsync, etc.


Are you serious? 4k scales perfectly to 1080p, it doesn't need interpolation and all that crap.


----------



## KenjiS

I'm oogling the second GTX770.. Wow the prices went up.. Bleh.. might wait for a sale.......................................


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> But that doesnt change the "now i have 2 monitors on my desk instead of one" problem lol...and the VG248 is likely going to have some heavy IQ loss compared to my 2410, Only the Eizo I think would give me a really great image and its got some serious QC issues from what I hear... and its almost as much as the ROG...


Be forewarned, additional screens can be addictive. I've been using two for quite a few years and the symmetry three offers is too tempting to resist.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> The colors on gloss panels look incredible but I can`t stand glare. I'd rather have a matte screen with dull colors than look at what is practically a mirror.
> 
> I don't get why people like glossy screens. How can you enjoy it with all that glare?


This display looks, not confirmed though, to be a semi-gloss which should give us the best of both worlds. My gloss screen looks amazing, when I can not have glare (near impossible).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm oogling the second GTX770.. Wow the prices went up.. Bleh.. might wait for a sale.......................................


Check Newegg Open Box deals and Amazon Warehouse, Asus, MSi, and EVGA warranty the cards based of manufacture date, not who bought it first.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Are you serious? 4k scales perfectly to 1080p, it doesn't need interpolation and all that crap.


Your post confuses me.. are you agreeing with me or did you think I said it wouldn't scale well?

As I said, 4K should scale really well to 1080p. I don't have a 4K in front of me to test.. but if you take 4k resolution (3840 pixels × 2160 pixels) and divide each of those numbers by 2, you get 1920 x 1080. So on a 4k monitor at 1080p one pixel will be rendered on 4 pixels. Should result in a clear image, but with visible "pixels" aka 4 pixel bundles on screens larger than 27 inches. Same as you have on 1080p 27 in screens currently.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Be forewarned, additional screens can be addictive. I've been using two for quite a few years and the symmetry three offers is too tempting to resist.


I agree! I have two 27" currently. I would go to three to have a solid monitor straight in front of me eliminating the need to look slightly to one side when playing games if I had the desk space for it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I agree! I have two 27" currently. I would go to three to have a solid monitor straight in front of me eliminating the need to look slightly to one side when playing games if I had the desk space for it.


Yeah, the having to look off to the side somewhat can be annoying, even with the dual 21.5" dispalys I have right now. So can't wait until I have 3x27" 1440p displays! I won't be doing surround gaming, but the increase to productivity is going to be lovely. Also, my monitors won't look super puny on my desk anymore ^_^


----------



## Oneminde

*GOOD NEWS*

- EVGA is about to release a GTX 780 with 6 GB GDDR 5 memory - price $549.99,- One version with stock cooler and one with the ACX cooler.

Read the translated article her; http://translate.google.se/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nordichardware.se%2FGrafik%2Fspela-i-hoegre-upploesningar-med-evgas-gtx-780-med-6-gigabyte-grafikminne.html&act=url

And they anounced that if you purchased a 780 within 90 days, you can replace the card with this one

http://eu.evga.com/articles/00830/


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *GOOD NEWS*
> 
> - EVGA is about to release a GTX 780 with 6 GB GDDR 5 memory - price $549.99,- One version with stock cooler and one with the ACX cooler.
> 
> Read the translated article her; http://translate.google.se/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nordichardware.se%2FGrafik%2Fspela-i-hoegre-upploesningar-med-evgas-gtx-780-med-6-gigabyte-grafikminne.html&act=url
> 
> And they anounced that if you purchased a 780 within 90 days, you can replace the card with this one
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/articles/00830/


Yeah thanks for telling us bro,


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, the having to look off to the side somewhat can be annoying, even with the dual 21.5" dispalys I have right now. So can't wait until I have 3x27" 1440p displays! I won't be doing surround gaming, but the increase to productivity is going to be lovely. Also, my monitors won't look super puny on my desk anymore ^_^


I used to run 2x 17" Dell Ultrasharps AGES ago. Its been a -very- long time however... I traded them for the 24" 2407 because it was almost the same screen real estate lol


----------



## Amperial

Now i am mad that i didn't get an EVGA card.
Meh.

6GB would be indeed neat.

ASUS do something similar with their 780. Wanna get those extra GB.


----------



## Oneminde

I just need to show you guy's. The Newly developed Ubisoft Snowdrop game engine, the same that is featured in The Division. Just imagine 1440p g-sync with high settings ... wow - watch in 1080p


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Now i am mad that i didn't get an EVGA card.
> Meh.
> 
> 6GB would be indeed neat.
> 
> ASUS do something similar with their 780. Wanna get those extra GB.


I know your feeling. You can always sell the one you have


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> I just need to show you guy's. The Newly developed Ubisoft Snowdrop game engine, the same that is featured in The Division. Just imagine 1440p g-sync with high settings ... wow - watch in 1080p


This was my thought too... Really looking foreward to AC Unity..


----------



## xSociety

I think Skyrim or Crysis 3 will be my first game(s) to try with 1440p first.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I used to run 2x 17" Dell Ultrasharps AGES ago. Its been a -very- long time however... I traded them for the 24" 2407 because it was almost the same screen real estate lol


I miss my two old CRTs that could do something crazy like 85Hz at 1600x1200, even though they were only 17" displays. Weighed a ton though. They were a massive upgrade from the previous 15" 1024x768 display I had though!

So can't wait to make the transition from 1080p to 1440p, as well as dual displays to triple - I'll be at a complete loss as to what to do with all that extra space... At least for the first day or two


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> And you settle for screens that have extremely poor color reproduction, is the response.


You haven't even it seen it yet. I would at least wait to see what people actually say about it before calling it extremely poor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If that monitor had gsync, I'd consider it.
> 
> But it's doesn't and it's also going to have more motion blur that the 1440p.


That's my only gripe about 4k at the moment. I've been too babied by 120hz so I just can't go back, and when you take away GSYNC I just lose all interest. Here's to hoping for 2015.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I can`t stand glare. I'd rather have a matte screen with dull colors than look at what is practically a mirror.


I feels ya man. I am the same way, I've seen and owned both types and I still prefer matte over glare. This is a purely a matter of personal preference. I have too many windows in my house so I face glare wherever I place them so I have no choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm oogling the second GTX770.. Wow the prices went up.. Bleh.. might wait for a sale.......................................


I just picked up a 2nd 680 not too long ago from the bay for a measly $289, and it was an SC Signature with a backplate. It's 2GB though. Something I'm a bit concerned about running 1440p. Though numbers don't look half bad from what I've seen so far. You also have higher clocks with the 770 to start with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> I just need to show you guy's. The Newly developed Ubisoft Snowdrop game engine, the same that is featured in The Division. Just imagine 1440p g-sync with high settings


I have lost all hope after I saw what they did with Watch Dogs. I'd take all these CGI teasers with a grain of salt and wait for real gameplay videos before taking that hype in.

--

June couldn't come any sooner


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> I have lost all hope after I saw what they did with Watch Dogs. I'd take all these CGI teasers with a grain of salt and wait for real gameplay videos before taking that hype in.


You know Ubisoft came out and said that the footage from the trailer/etc everyones complaining about was from the PS4, Not the PC and that the PC has far better graphics with the dynamic weather effects and etc that were shown off 2 years ago right? They are sorry they werent more clear on that they didnt expect it to cause such a huge stink


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> You haven't even it seen it yet. I would at least wait to see what people actually say about it before calling it extremely poor.


I was referring to the complaints about existing TN, not this panel. I fully expect the new one to have much improved color, and even then I don't really agree with the color reproduction priority for a gaming monitor. But, as was the point of the post, it was about emphasizing that people have very different priorities and preferences, and that no one panel is "superior."

Well, except maybe this one


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I was referring to the complaints about existing TN, not this panel. I fully expect the new one to have much improved color, and even then I don't really agree with the color reproduction priority for a gaming monitor. But, as was the point of the post, it was about emphasizing that people have very different priorities and preferences, and that no one panel is "superior."
> 
> Well, except maybe this one


My laptop's TN panel has a great image on it, Its not "color accurate" but its certainly quite nice to look at, in fact at times i prefer looking at things on it over my IPS display (Because the AG coating on my IPS display just looks.. i dunno.. flat? I cant describe it, im pretty sure its what other people have described about AG coatings looking just bleh sometimes)

This new panel from Asus is supposedly even better, its an 8 bit panel, whereas most TN are not for starters, and the video i saw demonstrated some pretty good viewing angles...

So long as it delivers a good black level and high contrast ratio im pretty sure people wont be disappointed (I'm thinking 1000:1 or so calibrated contrast ratio, This actually shouldnt be too hard to achieve..)


----------



## hatlesschimp

They are taking their sweet time to release it!


----------



## moogleslam

With the announcement of 6GB 780's, it's been reported that 6GB 780 Ti's are on the horizon. Will that provide any benefit with this monitor over a 3GB 780 Ti?


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Maybe down the road if games start using more than 3gb of vram. There really isn't anything out there now that I know of that really uses all 3gb that the 780 ti has. I'll probably trade up just to future proof.


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> With the announcement of 6GB 780's, it's been reported that 6GB 780 Ti's are on the horizon. Will that provide any benefit with this monitor over a 3GB 780 Ti?


You get 2 security benefits.

A) A beast of a card that can continue to push games in the future as they become more taxing and use more vram (not the biggest benefit if you upgrade every generation).

and

B) The option of going multi monitor. Although you'll have enough vram for this, you'll still need 2-3 way SLI depending on how many extra monitors you add.


----------



## Oneminde

I am planing for SLI (2) with this 6 GB upgrade. If Ti's are released, I might just go with that. I see no reason why Ti's should not get 6 GB memory. So I will be patient. I have a GT520 right now and need something better until we know a bit more. Even the 800 series might be interesting. So I will get a 750 Ti so that I have something for 2-3 months and then the 750 Ti will become my backup card.


----------



## Hi iTs SlayeR

Is pre-order up for this monitor or no?


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hi iTs SlayeR*
> 
> Is pre-order up for this monitor or no?


Since there is no solid release date (only a projected release in Q2) and the fact that they are fine tuning it, the answer is no.


----------



## Oneminde

*JJ from ASUS.*

Part of it is assumption on quality level or that they want all aspects of the best panels on the market which currently is not possible. With that noted we are striving to produce the best TN based monitor we have produced being higher resolution, native 8 bit and much more. For the majority of users and gamers we feel confident they will have a great gaming experience on the SWIFT. For users who focus first and foremost on color accuracy, viewing angles and black/gray scale then they will still need to look at IPS / PLS or other panels in our PB / PA line ( of course this will be at the expense of response time and refresh rate.


----------



## xSociety

I'd play in black and white before I went back to 60hz.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *JJ from ASUS.*
> 
> Part of it is assumption on quality level or that they want all aspects of the best panels on the market which currently is not possible. With that noted we are striving to produce the best TN based monitor we have produced being higher resolution, native 8 bit and much more. For the majority of users and gamers we feel confident they will have a great gaming experience on the SWIFT. For users who focus first and foremost on color accuracy, viewing angles and black/gray scale then they will still need to look at IPS / PLS or other panels in our PB / PA line ( of course this will be at the expense of response time and refresh rate.


This statement is not really encouraging. It's technically true, but it could indicate that panel performance hasn't met internal expectations. I hope not, but at this point I still plan to buy it as long as 1) it's really better than any VG series panel, and 2) it releases ASAP.

I couldn't wait on this for 3 months, so I purchased a QNIX 27" 1440p PLS to hold me over. 27"/1440p is a very nice experience. The contrast and color accuracy are markedly better than my VG248QE/former VG236H. The input lag is very good. The motion clarity is not good, even at 96Hz. The 96Hz overclock definitely helps, but the motion blur is definitely higher than on either VGxxxx monitor I've had.

I hope this monitor is close enough to the QNIX that I can sell the QNIX without much hesitation.


----------



## GhostFaceKeller

Does anyone have any idea of when this monitor might be released in Australia, or anywhere for that matter? (i remember hearing April a while ago, just wondering if that still stands) Perhaps someone from ASUS can comment?.

i desperately want it, just not sure how long I can hold out!! may end up just getting the ASUS PB278q or BENQ XL2720z, but of course, I want WQHD and 120hz!!! Dont want to have to pick one.









(apologies if this has been answered on this thread recently already)


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostFaceKeller*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of when this monitor might be released in Australia, or anywhere for that matter? (i remember hearing April a while ago, just wondering if that still stands) Perhaps someone from ASUS can comment?.
> 
> i desperately want it, just not sure how long I can hold out!! may end up just getting the ASUS PB278q or BENQ XL2720z, but of course, I want WQHD and 120hz!!! Dont want to have to pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (apologies if this has been answered on this thread recently already)


You missed some of the posts last week were JJ told us that the targeted release is in June. There is no hardcore date yet.


----------



## ladcrooks

this thread has more words than the bible - been hanging around since doomsday


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostFaceKeller*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of when this monitor might be released in Australia, or anywhere for that matter? (i remember hearing April a while ago, just wondering if that still stands) Perhaps someone from ASUS can comment?.
> 
> i desperately want it, just not sure how long I can hold out!! may end up just getting the ASUS PB278q or BENQ XL2720z, but of course, I want WQHD and 120hz!!! Dont want to have to pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (apologies if this has been answered on this thread recently already)


Although it includes info for the 780 Ti Matrix as well, JJ stated yesterday

"They actually might be released around the same time. Currently we are targeting a early to mid Q2 time frame for SWIFT and MATRIX is targeted for mid to late May. As such they may be available around the same time. Stay tuned for more information."


----------



## Oneminde

Good to know.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> This statement is not really encouraging. It's technically true, but it could indicate that panel performance hasn't met internal expectations. I hope not, but at this point I still plan to buy it as long as 1) it's really better than any VG series panel, and 2) it releases ASAP.
> 
> I couldn't wait on this for 3 months, so I purchased a QNIX 27" 1440p PLS to hold me over. 27"/1440p is a very nice experience. The contrast and color accuracy are markedly better than my VG248QE/former VG236H. The input lag is very good. The motion clarity is not good, even at 96Hz. The 96Hz overclock definitely helps, but the motion blur is definitely higher than on either VGxxxx monitor I've had.
> 
> I hope this monitor is close enough to the QNIX that I can sell the QNIX without much hesitation.


He says the truth though.

I guess internal expectations are the same monitor with an IPS display or an IPS with 1ms, low input lag and prolly more like a gloss finish.
dreams >:

If it's a better colored monitor with fast response rates compared to the TN panels we have.. it's a success already & should trash down any other 27' TN panel.

While still.
24' version needed.


----------



## Mand12

There are physics reasons why we can't get the best of all worlds. The material properties of the things involved in the tech are often contradictory - by improving one aspect, you degrade another. For something like response time, there are a number of factors that go into it. Viscosity of the material, susceptibility to electric fields (how much it moves for a given voltage), how quickly the crystals relax after the electric field is turned off, all of these are intrinsic material properties based on the specific chemical structure of the liquid crystals used. Things like substituting hydrogen for fluorine in one part of one component of the overall mixture can have a significant effect, but almost never in the "does good things for all properties." To take one specific example, you can use crystals that have a higher susceptibility (move faster when the same voltage is applied), but that usually means higher viscosity as well (more force required for the same movement).

The different panel types are an effort to explore the edges of the parameter space, in ways that let us pick which properties we're most interested in and make concessions on the rest. Believe me, if there were a perfect liquid crystal mixture that would get us IPS color at TN speeds, we would already be using it.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> There are physics reasons why we can't get the best of all worlds. The material properties of the things involved in the tech are often contradictory - by improving one aspect, you degrade another. For something like response time, there are a number of factors that go into it. Viscosity of the material, susceptibility to electric fields (how much it moves for a given voltage), how quickly the crystals relax after the electric field is turned off, all of these are intrinsic material properties based on the specific chemical structure of the liquid crystals used. Things like substituting hydrogen for fluorine in one part of one component of the overall mixture can have a significant effect, but almost never in the "does good things for all properties." To take one specific example, you can use crystals that have a higher susceptibility (move faster when the same voltage is applied), but that usually means higher viscosity as well (more force required for the same movement).
> 
> The different panel types are an effort to explore the edges of the parameter space, in ways that let us pick which properties we're most interested in and make concessions on the rest. Believe me, if there were a perfect liquid crystal mixture that would get us IPS color at TN speeds, we would already be using it.


There should be a script that display your post each time someone is questioning the choice of using a TN panel for a gaming monitor.

+rep


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> There should be a script that display your post each time someone is questioning the choice of using a TN panel for a gaming monitor.
> 
> +rep


This

JJ is likely being just very honest about it, if your priority, over EVERYTHING ELSE is full coverage of the sRGB color space/Adobe RGB color space, then you're going to need an IPS panel, I dont think ANY TN panel can do this, if you need to be able to look at the monitor from almost side on and have it look spot on perfect then again, IPS will deliver this. But you wont get smoothness, you wont get the responsiveness. Thats the tradeoff for IPS tech.

The thing I repeatedly point out on the IQ side of things is that most LCD TVs are TN panels, Even $3000 beauties like Samsung's F8000 LCDs.. and let me tell you, Those TVs are -expletive- gorgeous with exceptional, Plasma-like black levels and excellent pixel response times.... The picture is certainly not what id call "sub par" or "worse" than my IPS display, and neither is the viewing angles on such a screen (I have an F8000-series set in my house.. that things viewing angles are fantastic, you have to go VERY off center for things to look weird) My Sharp LE650U isnt half shabby either (not as good as the F8000)... Heck my laptop's TN panel produces excellent colors and fairly solid black levels (Not perfect but pretty solid)

People seem to be going in extremes here, Lets be honest, For most of us, so long as the entire 27" surface looks good when viewed from our standard seating position, and reasonable movements from left to right dont mess it up, then the panel is plenty good enough, Generally we're not using these for presentations and such, we're using them to immerse ourselves, One person, in the ultimate gaming experience possible...

My reasonable expectation on this monitor is simple, When i plonk it down on my desk im expecting it to have a heck of a good contrast ratio, Im expecting solid black levels, and im expecting the edge to edge appearance to be good, as in i dont have to sit in one, very specific, spot to have the image look good from corner to corner. I have no reason to believe this isnt what Asus will deliver because given my experience with the technology, this is feasible.

I am not expecting to do professional photo editing on it where i need sRGB/Adobe RGB coverage, I have a Dell Ultrasharp for that.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> The thing I repeatedly point out on the IQ side of things is that most LCD TVs are TN panels, Even $3000 beauties like Samsung's F8000 LCDs.. and let me tell you, Those TVs are -expletive- gorgeous with exceptional, Plasma-like black levels and excellent pixel response times.... The picture is certainly not what id call "sub par" or "worse" than my IPS display, and neither is the viewing angles on such a screen (I have an F8000-series set in my house.. that things viewing angles are fantastic, you have to go VERY off center for things to look weird) My Sharp LE650U isnt half shabby either (not as good as the F8000)... Heck my laptop's TN panel produces excellent colors and fairly solid black levels (Not perfect but pretty solid)


Exactly what I always think to myself when this comes up.

My UN55B8500 looks stunning and I believe it too is a TN. though a lot of that has to do with the matrix back lit local dimming.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigtonyman1138*
> 
> Maybe down the road if games start using more than 3gb of vram. There really isn't anything out there now that I know of that really uses all 3gb that the 780 ti has. I'll probably trade up just to future proof.


As long as games continue to be poorly optimized, then yes. 6gb is the way to go if you can step up.

TitanFall uses 4.8GB of VRAM. At 1080p. Most I my games stay under 3, but some newer titles go above 3gb. Probably has to do more with poor optimizations than anything g else.

In a perfect world, 3gb would be enough, sadly games continue to be released with too many issues.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> As long as games continue to be poorly optimized, then yes. 6gb is the way to go if you can step up.
> 
> TitanFall uses 4.8GB of VRAM. At 1080p. Most I my games stay under 3, but some newer titles go above 3gb. Probably has to do more with poor optimizations than anything g else.
> 
> In a perfect world, 3gb would be enough, sadly games continue to be released with too many issues.


That seems rediculous, No wonder they cant get it to work at 1080p on the Xbox One.

And on this subject yes im kinda mad i didnt get a 4gb 770 a few months ago. Rome Total War II chews up almost all my 2gbs of VRAM (I have it set to unlimited video ram mind you) At this point getting a second 770 with 4gb would be pointless from my understanding, So im stuck with 2gb of VRAM for the time being...


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

I currently have a Samsung S27A750D (120hz 27") which i might upgrade to one of these Asus monitors, 1440p seems like a nice step up. I'm guessing a 120hz screen @ 1440p is going to need at least 2 midrange or high end 770's / 780's in SLi or the AMD equivalents to run at high fps? Also, does anyone know if G-sync would get rid of any potential microstuttering or wouldn't it affect that at all?

Not really thrilled of the idea of needing to constantly upgrade my GPU's if that's what it would mean though, games are still fairly demanding @ 1080p 120hz.

I haven't really looked into 4k either, seems pointless as the majority of benchmarks i've seen make it look like it runs like ass. Too low a frame rate is no go for me.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> As long as games continue to be poorly optimized, then yes. 6gb is the way to go if you can step up.
> 
> TitanFall uses 4.8GB of VRAM. At 1080p. Most I my games stay under 3, but some newer titles go above 3gb. Probably has to do more with poor optimizations than anything g else.
> 
> In a perfect world, 3gb would be enough, sadly games continue to be released with too many issues.


Just because it is occupying that much VRAM doesn't mean it needs or is actually using that much VRAM. A lot of developers are programming their games these days to occupy as much VRAM as possible, and just basically sit on it. The truth is it actually isn't using it actively and just has laid claim to it.


----------



## Waro

I've read that Titanfall is loading video sequences into the VRAM. That's not needed but caused by lazy developers and the reason for that massive need of VRAM.

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?ref=IE8Activity&from=&to=en&a=http%3a%2f%2fwww.pcgameshardware.de%2fTitanfall-PC-257364%2fNews%2fTitanfall-Hintergrund-Videos-Videospeicher-Performance-verbessern-1114596%2f (wait a moment for translation)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Just because it is occupying that much VRAM doesn't mean it needs or is actually using that much VRAM. A lot of developers are programming their games these days to occupy as much VRAM as possible, and just basically sit on it. The truth is it actually isn't using it actively and just has laid claim to it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I've read that Titanfall is loading video sequences into the VRAM. That's not needed but caused by lazy developers and the reason for that massive need of VRAM.
> 
> http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?ref=IE8Activity&from=&to=en&a=http%3a%2f%2fwww.pcgameshardware.de%2fTitanfall-PC-257364%2fNews%2fTitanfall-Hintergrund-Videos-Videospeicher-Performance-verbessern-1114596%2f (wait a moment for translation)


Was just an observation. Whether is lazy developers or poorly optimized games. VRAM used or allocated many times goes beyond 3gb. I don't know the science behind it, I'm glad I have 6gb.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

Probably gonna sell my 1080p 144hz panel off and pick up one of these to have dual 1440p panels. Wish they would be released already!!!


----------



## KenjiS

I'm already planning to try to do a video review if i get one early enough... Already working out what games to load up and play and a testing regiment

If I end up getting it that is... To restate what i was saying in another thread

The escalating cost of this entire thing is starting to bug me honestly.. at first I was looking at getting the 248QE to have a nice 144hz monitor to compliment my 2410, This was $280, no big deal and my 770 easily drives games at 1080p cranked to the max at over 60fps...

Then I read reviews, read the countless complaints on colors being poor and overall IQ being.. well questionable and found out i could easily jump to a Dell 2713HM for $600.. All great, Because I've had Dell and etc.. Then I start reading reviews and theres all the QC complaints and the constant complaining over blur and response times which apparently annoy everyone out there which make me start questioning if thats the right move..

Then I read about the RoG Swift and think, Finally! A monitor that gives me everything... its $800.. ok a little.. ok a LOT more than i was intending on spending but i can afford it... and 120hz! GSync! Exclamation points!

But then I start thinking and realizing, I can do 1440p sure, I can get perfectly playable framerates in 1440p on everything i play at roughly the same settings (just adjusting the AA pretty much) but I rarely will exceed 60.. Futureproofing is one thing but as graphics improve the situation will only get worse, the newest games will likely be just as bad or worse...

Blur annoys me, but im pretty sure im right in thinking that playing a game at 40-50 fps on a 60hz monitor will look exactly like playing a game at 40-50 fps on a 120hz monitor. Im pretty sure theres zero advantage there... Any slight advantage from motion blur and such will be more the fact its a TN panel than actually being 120hz

So then I start thinking "add a second 770! Do SLI For the first time!" and the idea is tantalizing! and dual 770s easily go >60fps in everything out there ..But then the rational side of me is now kicking the other side of me in the face and going "Ok ok, Enough is enough, This went from $280, to $600 to $1200... and fast" Not to mention 6 months down the line what happens if some title I want to play does -not- support SLI? Then I'm SOL and I'm out looking for another GPU.. Which means now my future costs are skyrocketing, Quickly.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already planning to try to do a video review if i get one early enough... Already working out what games to load up and play and a testing regiment
> 
> If I end up getting it that is... To restate what i was saying in another thread
> 
> The escalating cost of this entire thing is starting to bug me honestly.. at first I was looking at getting the 248QE to have a nice 144hz monitor to compliment my 2410, This was $280, no big deal and my 770 easily drives games at 1080p cranked to the max at over 60fps...
> 
> Then I read reviews, read the countless complaints on colors being poor and overall IQ being.. well questionable and found out i could easily jump to a Dell 2713HM for $600.. All great, Because I've had Dell and etc.. Then I start reading reviews and theres all the QC complaints and the constant complaining over blur and response times which apparently annoy everyone out there which make me start questioning if thats the right move..
> 
> Then I read about the RoG Swift and think, Finally! A monitor that gives me everything... its $800.. ok a little.. ok a LOT more than i was intending on spending but i can afford it... and 120hz! GSync! Exclamation points!
> 
> But then I start thinking and realizing, I can do 1440p sure, I can get perfectly playable framerates in 1440p on everything i play at roughly the same settings (just adjusting the AA pretty much) but I rarely will exceed 60.. Futureproofing is one thing but as graphics improve the situation will only get worse, the newest games will likely be just as bad or worse...
> 
> Blur annoys me, but im pretty sure im right in thinking that playing a game at 40-50 fps on a 60hz monitor will look exactly like playing a game at 40-50 fps on a 120hz monitor. Im pretty sure theres zero advantage there... Any slight advantage from motion blur and such will be more the fact its a TN panel than actually being 120hz
> 
> So then I start thinking "add a second 770! Do SLI For the first time!" and the idea is tantalizing! and dual 770s easily go >60fps in everything out there ..But then the rational side of me is now kicking the other side of me in the face and going "Ok ok, Enough is enough, This went from $280, to $600 to $1200... and fast" Not to mention 6 months down the line what happens if some title I want to play does -not- support SLI? Then I'm SOL and I'm out looking for another GPU.. Which means now my future costs are skyrocketing, Quickly.


Welcome to the club. I am in a similar boat - the cost on my H440 build is way beyond planed and gpu is always an issue.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm already planning to try to do a video review if i get one early enough... Already working out what games to load up and play and a testing regiment
> 
> If I end up getting it that is... To restate what i was saying in another thread
> 
> The escalating cost of this entire thing is starting to bug me honestly.. at first I was looking at getting the 248QE to have a nice 144hz monitor to compliment my 2410, This was $280, no big deal and my 770 easily drives games at 1080p cranked to the max at over 60fps...
> 
> Then I read reviews, read the countless complaints on colors being poor and overall IQ being.. well questionable and found out i could easily jump to a Dell 2713HM for $600.. All great, Because I've had Dell and etc.. Then I start reading reviews and theres all the QC complaints and the constant complaining over blur and response times which apparently annoy everyone out there which make me start questioning if thats the right move..
> 
> Then I read about the RoG Swift and think, Finally! A monitor that gives me everything... its $800.. ok a little.. ok a LOT more than i was intending on spending but i can afford it... and 120hz! GSync! Exclamation points!
> 
> But then I start thinking and realizing, I can do 1440p sure, I can get perfectly playable framerates in 1440p on everything i play at roughly the same settings (just adjusting the AA pretty much) but I rarely will exceed 60.. Futureproofing is one thing but as graphics improve the situation will only get worse, the newest games will likely be just as bad or worse...
> 
> Blur annoys me, but im pretty sure im right in thinking that playing a game at 40-50 fps on a 60hz monitor will look exactly like playing a game at 40-50 fps on a 120hz monitor. Im pretty sure theres zero advantage there... Any slight advantage from motion blur and such will be more the fact its a TN panel than actually being 120hz
> 
> So then I start thinking "add a second 770! Do SLI For the first time!" and the idea is tantalizing! and dual 770s easily go >60fps in everything out there ..But then the rational side of me is now kicking the other side of me in the face and going "Ok ok, Enough is enough, This went from $280, to $600 to $1200... and fast" Not to mention 6 months down the line what happens if some title I want to play does -not- support SLI? Then I'm SOL and I'm out looking for another GPU.. Which means now my future costs are skyrocketing, Quickly.


Better one GPU than a SLI. (frame pacing, scaling, compatibility issues, ...) But then again for 1440p you need a SLI of 780 at least. Yes, even if you fiddle for hours with graphical settings including advanced tweaking.
I'm assuming here you intend to play modern AAA games. (If you plan on playing games like counter strike or quake 3, then even a single 770 will do the trick.)

I hope I'm not repeating myself too much. I'm just worried you wouldn't get a satisfactory result if you don't pair such a demanding display with high end hardware.
And since the display will cost 800 dollars. That would be hard to swallow.

You mention future proofing. And I think that's where your decision can be made. It all depends on your future plans for hardware upgrade.

I'd like to mention that other brands have announced G-sync monitors. So keep an eye on them. They will likely be 1080p and cheaper. So that may be more reasonable.
It's an exciting time for gaming displays with things moving faster and new technologies being implemented. Next year there will be other monitors announced with further refinements.


----------



## Krulani

Can't an overclocked 780ti Classy push 1440p without any problems? Is SLI _really_ necessary?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Blur annoys me, but im pretty sure im right in thinking that playing a game at 40-50 fps on a 60hz monitor will look exactly like playing a game at 40-50 fps on a 120hz monitor. Im pretty sure theres zero advantage there...


With G-Sync, this is correct. With G-Sync, when your FPS is 40-50, your refresh rate is 40-50 Hz as well. Doesn't matter what the cap is if the display isn't running at it anymore.

Without G-Sync, there would be differences and the 120Hz would be better. G-Sync on either will blow it out of the water, though.

As far as how much you get with one 780 Ti:

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1072

Higher-end settings have FPS in the 60-70 range for most games. Pushing 120 will require SLI:

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1073

1440p itself isn't hard. It's 1440p at 120 Hz that is really stressful on the graphics hardware.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Can't an overclocked 780ti Classy push 1440p without any problems? Is SLI really necessary?


Can it? Yes it can. Can it push 120Hz? Maybe on light applications, but not really for many AAA, graphically intensive titles out there unless you turn down settings. If you want to max out 1440p @ 120Hz, you are going to at least want a dual GPU solution, and a damn solid CPU to actually push the data to your GPUs properly.


----------



## Krulani

I've never used multisampling/MSAA/etc at 1080p (truthfully, I didn't even know what it did until recently), So when these forums refer to "Ultra" settings, are they assuming I'm going to want 4x MSAA? Will not using MSAA increase the amount of FPS i get? I guess it's all moot anyways, I'll be playing on an ITX board so SLI isn't an option. I personally will be happy with 60+ FPS, especially once it's G-Sync'ed on this monitor.


----------



## itani

Can't remember if I posted here but has there been a release date other than q2 yet? Also would this work with my current rig with everything on ultra?


----------



## Mand12

Yes, MSAA has a dramatic hit to your framerate, and the hit increases with each step up. Fortunately, going from a lower resolution to a higher resolution means that the need for AA is reduced, as well as the impact of continuing to use it. If you're used to a particular AA setting at 1080, going to 1440 you won't need as much.


----------



## Hasty

nvm (red too quickly)


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> That's wrong.
> 120fps stable v-synced is significantly better than sub 90fps frame rates with g-sync.
> And if you add ULMB on top of the 120 fps v-synced, you're not even in the same league anymore.
> 
> G-sync is not a magical solution that will fix the lack of fluidity and the lack of motion clarity inherent to low frame rates.


That's not the question that was asked, though. The question that was asked was if you're getting 40-50 FPS, whether 60 or 120 is better. G-Sync *IS* better than both of those conditions.

120 fps stable V-synced is fine, but that's not the issue.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> That's not the question that was asked, though. The question that was asked was if you're getting 40-50 FPS, whether 60 or 120 is better. G-Sync *IS* better than both of those conditions.
> 
> 120 fps stable V-synced is fine, but that's not the issue.


Yes, you replied before I realized I misred the post.
What he said is correct.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Amperial

I also got a 3gb 780 "only".
Yet monitors like that one are more future proof which is a well investment. I am personally the guy who seeks for a good price / performance ratio with longevity.

Though you guys to actually rethink the whole gaming situation.
Do you notice how demanding things are atm? We are at some point where you have to pull alot of money while you can't still get good framerates on high resos. Kinda hate how it's turning.. nVidia releasing a monster 3k card doesn't make it better after all.

Badly optimized games that take more vram than needed.
nVidia pushing prices higher and higher.
While you don't get the frames you expect for that kind of money.

I personally keep my 780 for quite some time until we get GPUs that can push the current stuff with ease.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Can it? Yes it can. Can it push 120Hz? Maybe on light applications, but not really for many AAA, graphically intensive titles out there unless you turn down settings. If you want to max out 1440p @ 120Hz, you are going to at least want a dual GPU solution, and a damn solid CPU to actually push the data to your GPUs properly.


And that brings up ANOTHER point, my 2600k is a dang solid CPU but im concerned going SLI means that will become the new bottleneck









As stated above, 1440p at a playable framerate is easy, my GTX 770 will do that according to Anandtech, Tomshardware and HardOCP.. it just depends on ones definition of "playable" is

60 fps stable isnt quite do able, But I can for instance easily get 53fps in Bioshock Infinite, 46 in Crysis 3, and 35 in Metro Last Light. Now thats "playable" to some of us, Other people consider "playable" on a PC to be solid 60fps all the time.. I guess I havnt ever had the luxury of having that so most of the time im more concerned about detail and effects than that solid 60fps

Now compare to what i get at 1080p: 83, 71, 52 respectively (MetroLL however was run at higher detail in the benchmark i borrowed the numbers from, if all i did was drop the resolution it would likely be up in the 70s as well) I also get around 70fps average in BF4 with everything on Ultra. Roughly going SLI will give me equivalent/slightly higher frames than this at 1440p, Depending on how optimized it is for SLI. Really at 1080p I have zero performance complaints, Everything runs smooth, the 770 is easily the smoothest card I've owned in a long time...

Of course that comes back around to "A few games I play dont like SLI" Rome Total War II and Company of Heroes 2 are strong examples of this, Given my current fixation on Rome Total War 2 this is likely a possible issue, But even still, 31 fps or so at 1440p (Down from.. I think im averaging 50-60 on my Desktop, Laptop i go about 35) And even if i bought a 780 Ti, its not going to fix that (You cant hit 60fps in Rome Total War II with a Ti.. at least not with everything cranked to the 9s) And the entire "I just bought my 770, Literally 2 months ago, if I had known i was thinking of 1440p then Id have gotten myself a 780 instead"

Which comes back around to "Maybe I ought to just get a 144hz 1080p monitor for now. Enjoy the smoothness while I can and then wait for 1440p when i can rebuild my rig from the ground up to do 1440p" Also by that time tech will catch up and we'll have single cards pushing 1440p at 60+ fps...

Or it comes back around to "You know I've always had 60hz, Do I REALLY need 120?" Because really.. even when i ran a CRT I always had that couldnt do more than 60hz...


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Which comes back around to "Maybe I ought to just get a 144hz 1080p monitor for now. Enjoy the smoothness while I can and then wait for 1440p when i can rebuild my rig from the ground up to do 1440p" Also by that time tech will catch up and we'll have single cards pushing 1440p at 60+ fps...


No, buy this now, enjoy the benefits of G-Sync even though you can't push 120 FPS, and then sit back and enjoy knowing that your monitor will never be the bottleneck for many years.

And we do have single cards that can do 60 FPS at 1440. It's just that getting _above_ 60 requires more than one, and if you're really looking to peg it at 120 then you might need three.

But this monitor has a ridiculous amount of headroom. That's an amazingly good thing. It also performs better than any other monitor ever has at levels _below_ its maximum capability.

Literally the _only_ downside to this monitor is the price. But considering I spent about $1000 for my TV a few years ago, and since then I've EASILY put more hours into my computer monitor, $800 for something I use more often seems like a reasonable choice.


----------



## Amperial

Well.. actually we got G-Sync to fix our 30-60 fps problems..
So in theory playable is at over 30+ for AAA titles

..and 144 hz+ for stuff like CS:GO.. which i do play 90% of my time.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Well.. actually we got G-Sync to fix our 30-60 fps problems..
> So in theory playable is at over 30+ for AAA titles
> 
> ..and 144 hz+ for stuff like CS:GO.. which i do play 90% of my time.


Your "30-60 fps" problems extend to "30-144 fps" problems with a 144 Hz max refresh rate. You'll get tearing at any FPS value other than your display's max refresh rate, and if you're under it and try to fix the tearing with vsync you get stutter and input lag.

60 is not an inherent upper limit on the benfits of G-Sync. It is only the limit for a 60 Hz display. The true limit is your display's maximum refresh rate, whether that's 60, 120, 144, 240, or higher.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Well.. actually we got G-Sync to fix our 30-60 fps problems..
> So in theory playable is at over 30+ for AAA titles
> 
> ..and 144 hz+ for stuff like CS:GO.. which i do play 90% of my time.


Exactly. People like to bash Nvidia for the price of Gsync.

But since Gsync makes 30-40 fps playable without tearing, I don't need to SLI cards saving me hundreds.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Well.. actually we got G-Sync to fix our 30-60 fps problems..
> So in theory playable is at over 30+ for AAA titles
> 
> ..and 144 hz+ for stuff like CS:GO.. which i do play 90% of my time.


cs go on gsync is awesome.

seems to be a lot of people who think gsync is worthless for anyone with a high end system, which is completely silly.


----------



## KenjiS

I think people who are saying Gsync is useless at 144hz want to use the lightboost hack, the two arent compatable IIRC


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Well.. actually we got G-Sync to fix our 30-60 fps problems..
> So in theory playable is at over 30+ for AAA titles
> 
> ..and 144 hz+ for stuff like CS:GO.. which i do play 90% of my time.


For CS:GO, you can also put it to 120Hz and enable ULMB. That's gonna have a major positive impact on motion clarity. Allowing you to spot enemies easily while strafing or panning. For the best experience in ULMB mode, V-sync ON is highly recommended.

If you want the least amount of input lag possible (at the cost of a higher persistence and thus a bigger amount of motion blurring)
You can get the same low input lag as V-sync OFF by using G-sync. With the added benefits of G-sync over V-sync OFF (no tearing and no micro-stuttering!)
But you will have to cap the frame rate below the max refresh rate of G-sync.

Note: You would think that capping it 1fps below the max refresh rate of G-sync would do the trick. But unfortunately it doesn't seem to work like that. At least for the current iteration of G-sync on the DIY kit.

See the graph and explanation below:


Quote:


> *Why is there less lag in CS:GO at 120fps than 143fps for G-SYNC?*
> 
> We currently suspect that fps_max 143 is frequently colliding near the G-SYNC frame rate cap, possibly having something to do with NVIDIA's technique in polling the monitor whether the monitor is ready for the next refresh. I did hear they are working on eliminating polling behavior, so that eventually G-SYNC frames can begin delivering immediately upon monitor readiness, even if it means simply waiting a fraction of a millisecond in situations where the monitor is nearly finished with its previous refresh.
> 
> I did not test other fps_max settings such as fps_max 130, fps_max 140, which might get closer to the G-SYNC cap without triggering the G-SYNC capped-out slow down behavior. Normally, G-SYNC eliminates waiting for the monitor's next refresh interval:
> 
> G-SYNC Not Capped Out:
> Input Read -> Render Frame -> Display Refresh Immediately
> 
> When G-SYNC is capped out at maximum refresh rate, the behavior is identical to VSYNC ON, where the game ends up waiting for the refresh.
> 
> G-SYNC Capped Out
> Input Read -> Render Frame -> Wait For Monitor Refresh Cycle -> Display Refresh


source: "Preview of NVIDIA G-SYNC, Part #2 (Input Lag)" by Blur Busters
http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I think people who are saying Gsync is useless at 144hz want to use the lightboost hack, the two arent compatable IIRC


the word ive seen used most often by people when discrediting gsync is "gimmick".

its really frustrating trying to explain to people why its so good when they pretty much refuse to even attempt to understand it.


----------



## KenjiS

Well its just really hard to show off unless you see it in person...

You can talk about performance numbers and such online, benchmark things, people get that

But you cant really er.. benchmark GSync beyond input lag..


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Well its just really hard to show off unless you see it in person...
> 
> You can talk about performance numbers and such online, benchmark things, people get that
> 
> But you cant really er.. benchmark GSync beyond input lag..


yeah, but people can read about it. and just from reading about what it does, what problems it fixes, and how it does it, i realized that this is something pretty important.

the people i tend to end up arguing with cant be bothered to research it, they just refuse to use it because they see it as a gimmick from nvidia.


----------



## KenjiS

I did think of one thing, Will games that force vSync on mess up Gsync or destroy its benefits?

Basically i just thought of "What if poor programming messes up Gsync" lol


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I did think of one thing, Will games that force vSync on mess up Gsync or destroy its benefits?
> 
> Basically i just thought of "What if poor programming messes up Gsync" lol


I believe G-Sync takes a backseat when V-Sync is turned on in anyway. I could be wrong on this, but I remember hearing this at one point.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> the word ive seen used most often by people when discrediting gsync is "gimmick".
> 
> its really frustrating trying to explain to people why its so good when they pretty much refuse to even attempt to understand it.


You preach G-sync as if it was the best experience one can get on a gaming monitor. And that is wrong.

- First off there is the incompatibility between G-sync mode and the low persistence ULMB mode.

- Secondly G-sync at max refresh rate and over has virtually no benefits over V-sync at max refresh rate.

Don't get me wrong. G-sync is awesome for what it does. And I'm already sold on it. I bought my GPU from Nvidia for G-sync and I'll probably jump on the Rog Swift as soon as it's available to me.

But let's be clear about G-sync mode:

Using G-sync mode isn't using the monitor to it's full potential and getting the best experience it can provide.
G-sync is there to remove the tearing and the micro stuttering from games for which the frame rates aren't stable above the max refresh rate of the monitor.

That's what G-sync does. It makes low fluctuating frame rates significantly more "playable". Nothing more.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Well its just really hard to show off unless you see it in person...


Actually it's not. Just play a game at 60fps stable V-synced and you experience what G-sync at 60fps average would look like. (Except the lower input lag)


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You preach G-sync as if it was the best experience one can get on a gaming monitor. And that is wrong.
> 
> - First off there is the incompatibility between G-sync mode and the low persistence ULMB mode.
> 
> - Secondly G-sync at max refresh rate and over has virtually no benefits over V-sync at max refresh rate.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. G-sync is awesome for what it does. And I'm already sold on it. I bought my GPU from Nvidia for G-sync and I'll probably jump on the Rog Swift as soon as it's available to me.
> 
> But let's be clear about G-sync mode:
> 
> Using G-sync mode isn't using the monitor to it's full potential and getting the best experience it can provide.
> G-sync is there to remove the tearing and the micro stuttering from games for which the frame rates aren't stable above the max refresh rate of the monitor.
> 
> That's what G-sync does. It makes low fluctuating frame rates significantly more "playable". Nothing more.


first, im not trying to preach to anyone. so you can leave that at the door.

second, you dont have to be clear about gsync to me, i use it. i know first hand what its like. i own it.

ive gamed on 2 different ips panels, a crappy 60hz acer panel, and a dell ultra sharp. i have yet to encounter a monitor that delivers a better experience for me. FOR ME.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Actually it's not. Just play a game at 60fps stable V-synced and you experience what G-sync at 60fps average would look like. (Except the lower input lag)


(That exception is a really, really big deal)

Plus, you'll still get stutter if the game hits a particularly slow patch, which can happen no matter what your graphics hardware is. With G-Sync, even if it hits a major slowdown, you still won't see stutter.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> (That exception is a really, really big deal)
> 
> Plus, you'll still get stutter if the game hits a particularly slow patch, which can happen no matter what your graphics hardware is. With G-Sync, even if it hits a major slowdown, you still won't see stutter.


This is true.

But still in terms of motion clarity and fluidity, that simple test using stable v-sync will show you how G-sync looks like.
Add to that the lower input lag and security against the game having random un-fixable slowdowns like you pointed out.

And there you have it. You can imagine what G-sync actually feels like.
My post was specifically directed at KenjiS, to help him picture what G-sync will bring to the table so that he can make his mind.


----------



## VSG

Hey Kenji! Good to see another POTNer here.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Your "30-60 fps" problems extend to "30-144 fps" problems with a 144 Hz max refresh rate. You'll get tearing at any FPS value other than your display's max refresh rate, and if you're under it and try to fix the tearing with vsync you get stutter and input lag.
> 
> 60 is not an inherent upper limit on the benfits of G-Sync. It is only the limit for a 60 Hz display. The true limit is your display's maximum refresh rate, whether that's 60, 120, 144, 240, or higher.


Never implied, i know.
Need to type abit more clear. I just think most people have the fear going below 60 FPS. Any guy who got a decent card wants to push games atleast over 60 while G-Sync is just right for that range..
Ofc going higher than 60 is nice indeed.. while many people think it's some barrier to break through without knowing it's more or less monitor hz related.

..and no G-Sync is capped at 177 afaik.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Exactly. People like to bash Nvidia for the price of Gsync.
> 
> But since Gsync makes 30-40 fps playable without tearing, I don't need to SLI cards saving me hundreds.


This, yes.
Ofc this is also the premium you pay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> For CS:GO, you can also put it to 120Hz and enable ULMB. That's gonna have a major positive impact on motion clarity. Allowing you to spot enemies easily while strafing or panning. For the best experience in ULMB mode, V-sync ON is highly recommended.
> 
> If you want the least amount of input lag possible (at the cost of a higher persistence and thus a bigger amount of motion blurring)
> You can get the same low input lag as V-sync OFF by using G-sync. With the added benefits of G-sync over V-sync OFF (no tearing and no micro-stuttering!)
> But you will have to cap the frame rate below the max refresh rate of G-sync.
> 
> Note: You would think that capping it 1fps below the max refresh rate of G-sync would do the trick. But unfortunately it doesn't seem to work like that. At least for the current iteration of G-sync on the DIY kit.
> 
> See the graph and explanation below:
> 
> 
> source: "Preview of NVIDIA G-SYNC, Part #2 (Input Lag)" by Blur Busters
> http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


Well none plays with v-sync on in CS:GO, lol.
I thought about using something like ULMB in CS:GO anyway.

Priority stays the lowest input lag as possible with low motion blur.
CS:GO at 144hz & ULMB has prolly better benefits than using G-Sync. Best would be pairing them both.. lets see if they manage that.

XL2420G, be mine plox.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Better one GPU than a SLI. (frame pacing, scaling, compatibility issues, ...) But then again for 1440p you need a SLI of 780 at least. Yes, even if you fiddle for hours with graphical settings including advanced tweaking.
> I'm assuming here you intend to play modern AAA games. (If you plan on playing games like counter strike or quake 3, then even a single 770 will do the trick.)
> 
> I hope I'm not repeating myself too much. I'm just worried you wouldn't get a satisfactory result if you don't pair such a demanding display with high end hardware.
> And since the display will cost 800 dollars. That would be hard to swallow.
> 
> You mention future proofing. And I think that's where your decision can be made. It all depends on your future plans for hardware upgrade.
> 
> I'd like to mention that other brands have announced G-sync monitors. So keep an eye on them. They will likely be 1080p and cheaper. So that may be more reasonable.
> It's an exciting time for gaming displays with things moving faster and new technologies being implemented. Next year there will be other monitors announced with further refinements.


I love people like you. Always exagerating the truth. Fact is thst my 670 play just fine games like bf4 and metro. Sli 780p... turn down msaa8x a bit and enjoy.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Never implied, i know.
> Need to type abit more clear. I just think most people have the fear going below 60 FPS. Any guy who got a decent card wants to push games atleast over 60 while G-Sync is just right for that range..
> Ofc going higher than 60 is nice indeed.. while many people think it's some barrier to break through without knowing it's more or less monitor hz related.
> 
> ..and no G-Sync is capped at 177 afaik.


The biggest benefit of G-Sync is eliminating the fear of going below 60 FPS. In normal monitors, there's actually legitimate reason to fear it - significant tearing and stuttering issues, particularly if you're using vsync. The difference between 60.1 FPS and 59.9 FPS with vsync on is more than you would think based on such a small framerate change. But it's become this magic number solely because nearly all displays are 60 Hz now. I remember when they used to not be - my last CRT could go to 85, I think.

And while G-Sync is capped now, that's not an _inherent_ limit. It's the limit that Nvidia can get the module to run at, but there's nothing fundamental to G-Sync that would prevent it from working at even higher max refresh rates. It'd just take a better, faster, stronger G-Sync module to do it, one that isn't worth developing at this point due to the lack of displays that would benefit from it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You preach G-sync as if it was the best experience one can get on a gaming monitor. And that is wrong.
> 
> - First off there is the incompatibility between G-sync mode and the low persistence ULMB mode.
> 
> - Secondly G-sync at max refresh rate and over has virtually no benefits over V-sync at max refresh rate.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. G-sync is awesome for what it does. And I'm already sold on it. I bought my GPU from Nvidia for G-sync and I'll probably jump on the Rog Swift as soon as it's available to me.
> 
> But let's be clear about G-sync mode:
> 
> Using G-sync mode isn't using the monitor to it's full potential and getting the best experience it can provide.
> G-sync is there to remove the tearing and the micro stuttering from games for which the frame rates aren't stable above the max refresh rate of the monitor.
> 
> That's what G-sync does. It makes low fluctuating frame rates significantly more "playable". Nothing more.


You forgot to mention that while GSync is enabled, there is almost 0 input lag. Something that keeps many people from using Vsync.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> I love people like you. Always exagerating the truth. Fact is thst my 670 play just fine games like bf4 and metro. Sli 780p... turn down msaa8x a bit and enjoy.


You are running your 670 at 1440P and 120hz or higher?

What is the point of getting an $800 monitor unless you can actually push it at least a reasonable level?

In fact why get a 120hz 1440P monitor and then hobble it with a $200 video card?

Just fine has very different connotations for different players.

If you think MSAA is going to make that much of a difference on a 1440P monitor, especially at the higher frame rates this monitor is designed for then you might be a wee bit confused.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> You are running your 670 at 1440P and 120hz or higher?
> 
> What is the point of getting an $800 monitor unless you can actually push it at least a reasonable level?


Because it's the only 1440p G-Sync monitor available, mostly. At 40 FPS, this will still be a way, way better experience than just about any other monitor out there. The only other one even close will be the other ASUS that was able to take the G-Sync mod kit.

Now, could you take your current rig running at 40 FPS and get better performance by dumping that 800 bucks into a new GPU or two? Sure. But it's at least reasonable to take advantage of the rather significant upgrade this monitor provides even to weaker systems, knowing that you will have a LOT of headroom to grow up into as you improve your GPU over time.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You forgot to mention that while GSync is enabled, there is almost 0 input lag. Something that keeps many people from using Vsync.


V-sync and G-sync have the same input lag at 144Hz.

Also nothing has "almost 0 input lag" in the current tech of monitors.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> V-sync and G-sync have the same input lag at 144Hz.
> 
> Also nothing has "almost 0 input lag" in the current tech of monitors.


This isn't true. Tests have revealed that G-Sync has roughly the same input lag as having vsync _off._ Vsync by its very nature causes input lag, especially if you triple-buffer.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Because it's the only 1440p G-Sync monitor available, mostly. At 40 FPS, this will still be a way, way better experience than just about any other monitor out there. The only other one even close will be the other ASUS that was able to take the G-Sync mod kit.
> 
> Now, could you take your current rig running at 40 FPS and get better performance by dumping that 800 bucks into a new GPU or two? Sure. But it's at least reasonable to take advantage of the rather significant upgrade this monitor provides even to weaker systems, knowing that you will have a LOT of headroom to grow up into as you improve your GPU over time.


That's the beauty if this screen, it can be used with. 660ti just fine, while you wait for next gen Maxwell.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Because it's the only 1440p G-Sync monitor available, mostly. At 40 FPS, this will still be a way, way better experience than just about any other monitor out there. The only other one even close will be the other ASUS that was able to take the G-Sync mod kit.
> 
> Now, could you take your current rig running at 40 FPS and get better performance by dumping that 800 bucks into a new GPU or two? Sure. But it's at least reasonable to take advantage of the rather significant upgrade this monitor provides even to weaker systems, knowing that you will have a LOT of headroom to grow up into as you improve your GPU over time.


Honestly after checking recent stuff.. who knows whats future proof.
Just looking at nVidia or Smartphones (for example Sony plans to release a new flagship phone every 6 months, lol).


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> This isn't true. Tests have revealed that G-Sync has roughly the same input lag as having vsync _off._ Vsync by its very nature causes input lag, especially if you triple-buffer.


Actually it is true. And it has been tested.

http://www.infinite.cz/blog/herni-monitory-input-lag-gsync

From his tests:

- V-sync 144Hz => 39ms

- G-sync 144Hz => 39ms

Confirmed by Blur Busters:
Quote:


> In terms of input lag GSYNC will begin to behave as VSYNC ON when frame rates caps out to maximum.


http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=389#p3611

Note: there is a work around by using an in game frame cap. (See my post about Counter Strike.)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Honestly after checking recent stuff.. who knows whats future proof.
> Just looking at nVidia or Smartphones (for example Sony plans to release a new flagship phone every 6 months, lol).


Nothing is future proof, new stuff always gets pitched at us containing new features that last years stuff didn't have.

So while last years model may be fully functional, it won't have that new feature everyone is bragging about.

Sure, this monitor looks to be future proof, but that won't stop some company from releasing a 4K GSync 120hz monitor alongside new GPUs that can get decent frame rates.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> I also got a 3gb 780 "only".
> Yet monitors like that one are more future proof which is a well investment. I am personally the guy who seeks for a good price / performance ratio with longevity.
> 
> Though you guys to actually rethink the whole gaming situation.
> Do you notice how demanding things are atm? We are at some point where you have to pull alot of money while you can't still get good framerates on high resos. Kinda hate how it's turning.. nVidia releasing a monster 3k card doesn't make it better after all.
> 
> Badly optimized games that take more vram than needed.
> nVidia pushing prices higher and higher.
> While you don't get the frames you expect for that kind of money.
> 
> I personally keep my 780 for quite some time until we get GPUs that can push the current stuff with ease.


It's a symptom of increasing resolution in games, which increases immersion and fidelity. 1080p is a cakewalk for even mid-range GPUs. 10 years ago, 1600x1200 was high resolution gaming, with a lot of people still on resolutions like 1280x1024. 1440p is 80% more pixels than 1080p. If you were to step back down to a 17" 1280xz1024 monitor, it would be obvious why current gaming setups require more expensive hardware to run at the same frame rates.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> which increases immersion and fidelity. 1080p is a cakewalk for even mid-range GPUs


Not even. My 780ti can't get perfectly stable 120fps V-synced @1280x960 in Crysis3. It dips frequently below the 120fps threshold.

I agree with Amperial on the current situation. Getting high frame rates on modern games requires ridiculously expensive investments in high end hardware.

And I don't see that changing when most games are developed primarily for consoles with a target of 60 or 30 fps.
On top of that what sells is the beautiful trailers on youtube at 30fps.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> You are running your 670 at 1440P and 120hz or higher?


It wasn't implied that it had to be running at 120 fps. But yes most of my games that I play are sitting over 200fps all the time maxed out in 1440p
Quote:


> What is the point of getting an $800 monitor unless you can actually push it at least a reasonable level?


-No tearing
-No added input lag
-A monitor can also go trough 2-4 gpu upgrade cycle before being replaced so the gpu configuration you got now and the one you have in 2-3 year is totally different. How long 1080p was the highest you could get for a 120hz monitor, a freaking long time if you ask me. Sale trough time basically
-Even AAA games are just fine and look stunning on high settings while maintaining 50-70 fps with a single 670 and with G sync it makes it a perfectly playable experience.

Quote:


> In fact why get a 120hz 1440P monitor and then hobble it with a $200 video card?


Here is some of the most popular games games out there:

Counterstrike Go
Dota 2
League of legends
Team fortress 2
Garry's mod

All of those can be maxed out at 1440p 120hz with a potato and are widely played.

The others are single player game, where 40-50 fps with gsync is a fine experience.

Quote:


> If you think MSAA is going to make that much of a difference on a 1440P monitor, especially at the higher frame rates this monitor is designed for then you might be a wee bit confused.


and this is why I said "turn *down* msaa8x a bit and enjoy."

You don't need Sli 780 to enjoy 1440p, that is all. I know you that X cards don't play X game at 1440p maxed out 4xmsaa and that you can't possibly buy a 1440p is this is not the game but frankly this is just missing the point cause no one actually play benchmark 3


----------



## xSociety

I have 670 SLI and I'm getting this monitor as soon as I can. But if I have to turn down some settings in games to get above 100 FPS at 1440p than so be it.

I'd rather play 1080p on low than 720p on high, just like I'd rather play 1440p on low than 1080p on high.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey Kenji! Good to see another POTNer here.


I'm surprised im still remembered







Nice to see you too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Never implied, i know.
> Need to type abit more clear. I just think most people have the fear going below 60 FPS. Any guy who got a decent card wants to push games atleast over 60 while G-Sync is just right for that range..
> Ofc going higher than 60 is nice indeed.. while many people think it's some barrier to break through without knowing it's more or less monitor hz related.


Of course we all want to push over 60, its just really hard, Theres a kind of wall in this stuff where you start paying a lot more for smaller and smaller increments of performance. IE, You could Quad SLI Titan Zs for $6k if you wanted to, That might just let you run Crysis 3 at 1440p 120hz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Because it's the only 1440p G-Sync monitor available, mostly. At 40 FPS, this will still be a way, way better experience than just about any other monitor out there. The only other one even close will be the other ASUS that was able to take the G-Sync mod kit.
> 
> Now, could you take your current rig running at 40 FPS and get better performance by dumping that 800 bucks into a new GPU or two? Sure. But it's at least reasonable to take advantage of the rather significant upgrade this monitor provides even to weaker systems, knowing that you will have a LOT of headroom to grow up into as you improve your GPU over time.


This is a fair point. and if i think about my largest annoyance when I moved to my 2410 its definitely SCREEN TEARING.... it was something I NEVER encountered till I got the 2410... No clue why in all honesty as I had been gaming on LCDs for years up to that point...

As for upgrades, Im seeing my system as "mid life" at the moment, 3 years down and Im hoping for another 2 out of the motherboard/CPU, Seems my 2600k has held up very well...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Honestly after checking recent stuff.. who knows whats future proof.
> Just looking at nVidia or Smartphones (for example Sony plans to release a new flagship phone every 6 months, lol).


Very true, I'd say 1440p is going to be getting cheaper fast because its lifespan is short at this time, Samsung already has a 4k 60hz panel at the $800 point and 4k for PC gaming is certainly the future, 4k also has an advantage in the fact that a 4k monitor panel can be used using the same techniques as 4k TVs, 1440p panels do not share that luxury...

Now thats not to say you shouldnt buy 1440p, 1440p still has a good sweet spot in terms of hardware requirements, resolution and size ATM, but I would expect in the next 2 years 1440p is going to get very rare as 4k gets cheaper and GPUs get to the point of pushing 4k, and when they're pushing 4k, 1440p 120hz will be very easy to hit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> It's a symptom of increasing resolution in games, which increases immersion and fidelity. 1080p is a cakewalk for even mid-range GPUs. 10 years ago, 1600x1200 was high resolution gaming, with a lot of people still on resolutions like 1280x1024. 1440p is 80% more pixels than 1080p. If you were to step back down to a 17" 1280xz1024 monitor, it would be obvious why current gaming setups require more expensive hardware to run at the same frame rates.


s

Keep in mind the Xbox 360 and the PS3 rarely if ever even hit 720p, This is the thing I always have to point out to people when they ask why gaming PCs cant "keep up" with a 7 year old console... Lots of games were rendered at 540p and upscaled if i remember right...


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> No, buy this now, enjoy the benefits of G-Sync even though you can't push 120 FPS, and then sit back and enjoy knowing that your monitor will never be the bottleneck for many years..


Have to agree with this to some extent, a single card (should) be enough for 1440p even if @ 60fps. The question is how long would having 2 770's or 780's in SLi be enough for say 100fps average frame rate in games? If it means having to upgrade both cards every 1-2 years to maintain that frame rate in newer games, then it can become a bit excessive. I guess really it just depends on how good future video cards are going to become, the 880 GTX series and R9 390 are going to have to be a bigger leap forward than usual in performance.

I will see how things go, for now i will stick with my 1080p 120hz screen and see how performance is with the next lot video cards that come out. This is the reason i have so little interest in 4k, it just runs so badly at the moment even with 2 video cards, i would find things too slow to play properly and it is just way too expensive to get playable (imo) fps.

1440p 120hz has potential though simply because even if a player can't hit 120fps, there is no penalty. Whereas if you had a higher res screen and wanted to drop it down below native res for a higher fps, it would look like ass. Always been my main complaint with LCD, since everything went away from CRT it has made choices a lot harder.


----------



## MetalCase

Still no release date yet? :/


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Have to agree with this to some extent, a single card (should) be enough for 1440p even if @ 60fps. The question is how long would having 2 770's or 780's in SLi be enough for say 100fps average frame rate in games? If it means having to upgrade both cards every 1-2 years to maintain that frame rate in newer games, then it can become a bit excessive. I guess really it just depends on how good future video cards are going to become, the 880 GTX series and R9 390 are going to have to be a bigger leap forward than usual in performance.


But even when this happens, because it's a G-Sync 120 Hz, as you drop in framerate from 120 to 110 to 100 to 90 as the system ages, you're still having an amazing, smooth, crisp experience, all the way down to the 40s.

Your tolerance for framerate will determine how often you upgrade, but the point that this isn't _only_ a high-end monitor - it is a high end monitor, but it scales downward to lower FPS better than anything else in the world.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> I guess really it just depends on how good future video cards are going to become, the 880 GTX series and R9 390 are going to have to be a bigger leap forward than usual in performance.


My feeling is that after this year, the industry is going to push towards 4k gaming. Video cards will rise to try to support this technology, because otherwise the monitors will not sell. A 1440p monitor would then get caught and "passed by" in their efforts to deliver single graphics cards that can do 4k @ 60hz.


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You preach G-sync as if it was the best experience one can get on a gaming monitor. And that is wrong.
> 
> - First off there is the incompatibility between G-sync mode and the low persistence ULMB mode.
> 
> - Secondly G-sync at max refresh rate and over has virtually no benefits over V-sync at max refresh rate.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. G-sync is awesome for what it does. And I'm already sold on it. I bought my GPU from Nvidia for G-sync and I'll probably jump on the Rog Swift as soon as it's available to me.
> 
> But let's be clear about G-sync mode:
> 
> Using G-sync mode isn't using the monitor to it's full potential and getting the best experience it can provide.
> G-sync is there to remove the tearing and the micro stuttering from games for which the frame rates aren't stable above the max refresh rate of the monitor.
> 
> That's what G-sync does. It makes low fluctuating frame rates significantly more "playable". Nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention that while GSync is enabled, there is almost 0 input lag. Something that keeps many people from using Vsync.
Click to expand...

You're drinking the koolaid so hard. We already established that the input lag is nearly the same as with Vsync off. Didn't you read this? http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> But even when this happens, because it's a G-Sync 120 Hz, as you drop in framerate from 120 to 110 to 100 to 90 as the system ages, you're still having an amazing, smooth, crisp experience, all the way down to the 40s.
> 
> Your tolerance for framerate will determine how often you upgrade, but the point that this isn't _only_ a high-end monitor - it is a high end monitor, but it scales downward to lower FPS better than anything else in the world.


I can indeed tolerate fps dips down to around 40-45fps, i really start to feel it once it goes lower than that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> My feeling is that after this year, the industry is going to push towards 4k gaming. Video cards will rise to try to support this technology, because otherwise the monitors will not sell. A 1440p monitor would then get caught and "passed by" in their efforts to deliver single graphics cards that can do 4k @ 60hz.


Good point and hopefully this is true, people with lesser resolution monitors will then have no problems. I'm currently running a samsung 120hz screen with 1080p and at 27" so the resolution bump should be perfect at this screen size. For games this one is great, but finer things like text isn't as clear (or fuller?) as it could be, the bump to 1440p would probably cure that.

I haven't seen a 4k screen or even a 1440p one, but i'm pretty sure at 1440p it's pretty much more than good enough.. especially with the 120hz and g-sync.


----------



## OP20

Any new information on if we are going to see Glossy versions of these? Isn't it cheaper for them to leave it glossy? Why not offer two flavors.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> You're drinking the koolaid so hard. We already established that the input lag is nearly the same as with Vsync off. Didn't you read this? http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


V-sync carries a significant input lag penalty that g-sync doesn't, it was never implied that g-sync had less latency than vsync off.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> You're drinking the koolaid so hard. We already established that the input lag is nearly the same as with Vsync off. Didn't you read this? http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


Isn't that what I just said?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> You're drinking the koolaid so hard. We already established that the input lag is nearly the same as with Vsync off. Didn't you read this? http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> V-sync carries a significant input lag penalty that g-sync doesn't, it was never implied that g-sync had less latency than vsync off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Isn't that what I just said?


I guess you guys missed my post somehow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Actually it is true. And it has been tested.
> 
> http://www.infinite.cz/blog/herni-monitory-input-lag-gsync
> 
> From his tests:
> 
> - V-sync 144Hz => 39ms
> 
> - G-sync 144Hz => 39ms
> 
> Confirmed by Blur Busters:
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=389#p3611
> 
> Note: there is a work around by using an in game frame cap. (See my post about Counter Strike.)


*Like I said at 144fps. G-sync has the same input lag as V-Sync ON.*

This is why I wrote
Quote:


> - Secondly G-sync at max refresh rate and over has virtually no benefits over V-sync at max refresh rate.


Not sure why you guys are agreeing on the opposite of what I stated. Even though I provided sources to tests and explanations about the issue.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> I can indeed tolerate fps dips down to around 40-45fps, i really start to feel it once it goes lower than that.


Ah, but I suspect that that is largely because of the stuttering that you get with current systems. I'd be very curious to see if you're less bothered by it in a G-Sync monitor.


----------



## Oneminde

Good news. The 780 Ti will also be available with 6 GB sometime around may / june. ASAP EVGA release one I will get it


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Good news. The 780 Ti will also be available with 6 GB sometime around may / june. ASAP EVGA release one I will get it


Ain't Maxwell comming around mid 2014?
Dunno.. i'd personally wait for it.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Also, does anyone know if G-sync would get rid of any potential microstuttering or wouldn't it affect that at all?


G-Sync eliminates microstuttering.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Ain't Maxwell comming around mid 2014?
> Dunno.. i'd personally wait for it.


Maxwell was released via 750 and test show minor differences. However, the story of the 800 series is still fairly unknown. Its said that it will draw less power which is beneficial. The only way I will invest in the 880 is if 1. It significantly less power consumption. 2. Performs 15-20 % better. 3. Got 6 GB memory. 4. With a reasonable price tag compared to 780 Ti. The 780 Ti is a well established platform and a sure bet. Maxwell is interesting yes and we'll wait for more info.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Ain't Maxwell comming around mid 2014?
> Dunno.. i'd personally wait for it.


I've got no evidence aside from my gut feeling, but the bump of memory for the 780 and 780ti means to me that Nvidia want's to keep up the sales momentum and give people something to continue buying while they delay the release of the 800 series.

Why would they saturate the market with a new/revised gpu and then promptly undercut it (technology wise) with a new architecture a few months afterward? I mean, I can see it happening but I also see it as possibly taking some of the attention away from the 800 series.

I predict we'll see the 880 sometime after September, possibly later unless AMD forces the move. Still, I'd wait for it (and am).


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> But even when this happens, because it's a G-Sync 120 Hz, as you drop in framerate from 120 to 110 to 100 to 90 as the system ages, you're still having an amazing, smooth, crisp experience, all the way down to the 40s.
> 
> Your tolerance for framerate will determine how often you upgrade, but the point that this isn't _only_ a high-end monitor - it is a high end monitor, but it scales downward to lower FPS better than anything else in the world.


Framerate tolerance is true no matter what screen you have... I upgrade usually the moment i cant play a AAA title at its fullest without it being a smooth experience (and i research and ensure its NOT an isolated issue.. I remember building this rig with the original 570 in it and Dragon Age II came out around the same time and I remember firing it up and getting 20fps.. it was an engine issue with nVidia cards that a patch corrected) I also tend to analyze whether a particular engine is a good example of current gen, if its a decently well optimized engine/what have you and im not getting the FPS i desire at the settings i want, i start looking to see if anything new is going to give me enough of a jump to invest in.

If yes, i invest and enjoy my new GPU hardware.. In general my cycle is roughly 3 years when i do it right, 1.5-2 if i do it wrong, and 3 weeks if i try AMD /rimshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> My feeling is that after this year, the industry is going to push towards 4k gaming. Video cards will rise to try to support this technology, because otherwise the monitors will not sell. A 1440p monitor would then get caught and "passed by" in their efforts to deliver single graphics cards that can do 4k @ 60hz.


Or the monitor makers wont care and just push 4k anyways, 4k is going to be the new "Full HD" and EVERYONE who knows nothing about computers except what marketing tells them will want it... 4k will be everywhere, its up to nVidia and AMD more than the panel makers to make sure we gamers have the power for when that time comes

And monitor makers might continue to push out existing 1440p screens, they just might not update or release new models unless the market is good for it, while I think theres a large untapped market for the RoG Swift, im not sure the market would support say, Eizo, Benq and Asus all fighting over it...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> I can indeed tolerate fps dips down to around 40-45fps, i really start to feel it once it goes lower than that.
> Good point and hopefully this is true, people with lesser resolution monitors will then have no problems. I'm currently running a samsung 120hz screen with 1080p and at 27" so the resolution bump should be perfect at this screen size. For games this one is great, but finer things like text isn't as clear (or fuller?) as it could be, the bump to 1440p would probably cure that.
> .


Yeah 1440p will make the text sharper, I looked at 27" 1080p monitors and just went meh, at your average viewing distance everythings just too.. Big... Good if you're older i suppose and want the windows large, but for someone like me wanting lots of screen real estate its not ideal...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I've got no evidence aside from my gut feeling, but the bump of memory for the 780 and 780ti means to me that Nvidia want's to keep up the sales momentum and give people something to continue buying while they delay the release of the 800 series.
> 
> Why would they saturate the market with a new/revised gpu and then promptly undercut it (technology wise) with a new architecture a few months afterward? I mean, I can see it happening but I also see it as possibly taking some of the attention away from the 800 series.
> 
> I predict we'll see the 880 sometime after September, possibly later unless AMD forces the move. Still, I'd wait for it (and am).


Isnt it just EVGA/Cardmakers doing 6gb 780 Tis? This might not be anything more than a midlife bump to the 780 Ti to clear out remaining 780 Ti chips...


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> G-Sync eliminates microstuttering.


With 2 GPU's? Where did you read about this?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Framerate tolerance is true no matter what screen you have... I upgrade usually the moment i cant play a AAA title at its fullest without it being a smooth experience


The thing is, you could have an unsmooth experience at 50 fps on a normal monitor, but still have a smooth experience at 35 fps on a G-Sync.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> With 2 GPU's? Where did you read about this?


It won't eliminate the actual frame time variance that microstuttering causes, but it does prevent that variance from being visible on the output. Basically, any variance in framerate of any kind, whether it's a slowdown from too much junk in the game to a SLI hiccup, it all gets smoothed out by variable refresh.


----------



## KenjiS

Ok on GSync I found this when i did a bit of digging

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAzRHVXaaV0

Wow.. That looks a lot better.. I guess i never even noticed the stuttering and stuff, Must just have gotten used to it


----------



## ghostrider85

This or pb278q? I currently have vg248qe and i am not happy with the washed out colors


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> This or pb278q? I currently have vg248qe and i am not happy with the washed out colors


With dual 780s id go with this


----------



## fateswarm

lol.. at that guy saying gsync has the same input lag with vsync and he linked a myth busters review of it.

Your very own url explicitly says it was no input lag compared to vsync OFF provided you don't run gsync at around the max hz as fps.

Perhaps NVIDIA could put a popup warning 'hey run your game up to around 120fps to avoid vsync rate lag' but that's just stupid-proofing. And I suspect they'll eventually force it to never go full hz somehow.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I guess you guys missed my post somehow.
> *Like I said at 144fps. G-sync has the same input lag as V-Sync ON.*
> 
> This is why I wrote
> Not sure why you guys are agreeing on the opposite of what I stated. Even though I provided sources to tests and explanations about the issue.


The G-sync monitor in v-sync at 144hz is 39 ms, and the g-sync with no cap is 39ms because in that scenario it's equivalent to v-sync. *g-sync and game engine framecapped to 135fps it's 17ms, which is on par with no-sync*.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> lol.. at that guy saying gsync has the same input lag with vsync and he linked a myth busters review of it.
> 
> Your very own url explicitly says it was no input lag compared to vsync OFF provided you don't run gsync at around the max hz as fps.
> 
> Perhaps NVIDIA could put a popup warning 'hey run your game up to around 120fps to avoid vsync rate lag' but that's just stupid-proofing. And I suspect they'll eventually force it to never go full hz somehow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> The G-sync monitor in v-sync at 144hz is 39 ms, and the g-sync with no cap is 39ms because in that scenario it's equivalent to v-sync. *g-sync and game engine framecapped to 135fps it's 17ms, which is on par with no-sync*.


I wrote:
Quote:


> - Secondly G-sync at max refresh rate and over has virtually no benefits over V-sync at max refresh rate.


At which LaBestiaHumana replied
Quote:


> You forgot to mention that while GSync is enabled, there is almost 0 input lag. Something that keeps many people from using Vsync.


-me
Quote:


> V-sync and G-sync have the same input lag at 144Hz.


-Mand12
Quote:


> This isn't true. Tests have revealed that G-Sync has roughly the same input lag as having vsync off. Vsync by its very nature causes input lag, especially if you triple-buffer.


-me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Actually it is true. And it has been tested.
> 
> http://www.infinite.cz/blog/herni-monitory-input-lag-gsync
> 
> From his tests:
> 
> - V-sync 144Hz => 39ms
> 
> - G-sync 144Hz => 39ms
> 
> Confirmed by Blur Busters:
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=389#p3611
> 
> Note: there is a work around by using an in game frame cap. (See my post about Counter Strike.)


If you guys could follow a conversation. You'll see we were talking about the behavior at framerate = max refresh rate from the start. And it was at all point explicitly mentioned in my posts.


----------



## fateswarm

Yeah it's a technicality. A technically correct point.

It's very important though for new people to understand gsync has approximately no impact on latency, if FPS cap is setup correctly. This especially important for FPS gamers, and I've lived that environment, who are bombarded for years the information vsync is laggy. So they would easily believe this is too. But we need this promoted as much possible, with AMD on board and pretty much any monitor user, even mobiles.

The big practical problem is that if you don't know you have to cap fps it will lag on older/faster games so it's important to do something about it. Capping it by force might hurt them/it because of the "mah fps" people.

Perhaps the best is to put a big fat warning on screen that capping or lowering fps below monitor refresh will eliminate latency with a don't show again option whenever it's turned on.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yeah it's a technicality. A technically correct point.
> 
> It's very important though for new people to understand gsync has approximately no impact on latency, if FPS cap is setup correctly. This especially important for FPS gamers, and I've lived that environment, who are bombarded for years the information vsync is laggy. So they would easily believe this is too. But we need this promoted as much possible, with AMD on board and pretty much any monitor user, even mobiles.
> 
> The big practical problem is that if you don't know you have to cap fps it will lag on older/faster games so it's important to do something about it. Capping it by force might hurt them/it because of the "mah fps" people.
> 
> Perhaps the best is to put a big fat warning on screen that capping or lowering fps below monitor refresh will eliminate latency with a don't show again option whenever it's turned on.


Ah. Thank you for taking the time to read my post.









There are two typical situations users of G-sync monitors will be facing.

a) Modern demanding AAA games that you can't reasonably run at a stable frame rate = refresh rate.

For these G-sync mode will be the way to go.
To get a decent experience:
1) Make sure you tweak the game settings to be above 30 fps at all time.
2) If the game goes sometimes near 144fps, add a frame rate cap (preferably using ingame settings/commands) at around 130fps.

b) Older or well optimized games that you can run stable at frame rate = max refresh rate.

For these two possibilities:

- for best motion clarity:
1) Enable V-sync
2) Enable ULMB mode.

-for lowest input lag:
1) Enable G-sync
2) put a frame rate cap at around 130fps


----------



## CallsignVega

The G-Sync module in the ROG Swift has had long term testing de-sync issues during QC running the high bandwidth required 2560x1400 at 120+ Hz and will be redesigned, new ETA Q3.


----------



## VSG

What? Where did you hear that?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The G-Sync module in the ROG Swift has had long term testing de-sync issues during QC running the high bandwidth required 2560x1400 at 120+ Hz and will be redesigned, new ETA Q3.


That's a bummer.
Good call on the issue with the Display Port bandwidth, Vega. Seems after all, they didn't manage to work around it yet.

Let's hope the other manufacturers will be making their g-sync monitors available sooner.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yeah it's a technicality. A technically correct point.
> 
> It's very important though for new people to understand gsync has approximately no impact on latency, if FPS cap is setup correctly. This especially important for FPS gamers, and I've lived that environment, who are bombarded for years the information vsync is laggy. So they would easily believe this is too. But we need this promoted as much possible, with AMD on board and pretty much any monitor user, even mobiles.
> 
> The big practical problem is that if you don't know you have to cap fps it will lag on older/faster games so it's important to do something about it. Capping it by force might hurt them/it because of the "mah fps" people.
> 
> Perhaps the best is to put a big fat warning on screen that capping or lowering fps below monitor refresh will eliminate latency with a don't show again option whenever it's turned on.


This is interesting. I've never used FPS capping ... but with my 1440p Samsung S27850D, when I have VSYNC enabled, even though I get a solid 60FPS, it always feels like the screen is moving way behind my mouse movements (is this a "latency" problem?).

But after reading your post ... I turned VSYNC off in the game I was playing (Deus Ex Human Revolution) and then set a FPS cap of 60fps via Precision X ...

Once back in the game, with VSYNC turned OFF completely ... I still maintained a solid 60fps at all times because of the FPS cap I'd set in Precision X... ... and yet the overall response between my mouse and screen were MUCH MUCH better. I'm not sure if I was imagining it ... but it seemed hugely more responsive and still no screen tearing.

That's a pretty sick trick, mate! Thanks for that.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> This is interesting. I've never used FPS capping ... but with my 1440p Samsung S27850D, when I have VSYNC enabled, even though I get a solid 60FPS, it always feels like the screen is moving way behind my mouse movements (is this a "latency" problem?).
> 
> But after reading your post ... I turned VSYNC off in the game I was playing (Deus Ex Human Revolution) and then set a FPS cap of 60fps via Precision X ...
> 
> Once back in the game, with VSYNC turned OFF completely ... I still maintained a solid 60fps at all times because of the FPS cap I'd set in Precision X... ... and yet the overall response between my mouse and screen were MUCH MUCH better. I'm not sure if I was imagining it ... but it seemed hugely more responsive and still no screen tearing.
> 
> That's a pretty sick trick, mate! Thanks for that.


Notes:

- 60fps cap at 60Hz produces 1 stationary tear line.

- If available, use the ingame fps cap in place of the third party fps cap.

Glad you got an improvement. Tweaking is often worth it.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The G-Sync module in the ROG Swift has had long term testing de-sync issues during QC running the high bandwidth required 2560x1400 at 120+ Hz and will be redesigned, new ETA Q3.


Can you link the article that supports this?

That is not a good thing... Mind you I would prefer to wait a bit longer and get a monitor without issues.


----------



## Threx

Bummer on the delay to Q3.

I'm sure 1080p G-sync monitors will be released first, though.


----------



## clear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The G-Sync module in the ROG Swift has had long term testing de-sync issues during QC running the high bandwidth required 2560x1400 at 120+ Hz and will be redesigned, new ETA Q3.


Kind of a bummer if true, but as long as they're redesigning the module and have got the time, it would be nice for them to get ULMB and G-Sync simultaneously working as well. Now that's a delay worth waiting for. Well, also the de-sync issues I suppose


----------



## Krulani

That's awful if it's true. I built my whole rig around gaming at 1440p. What is the point of a 780 ti at 1080p >.<
I guess i'll have to settle for 60 htz IPS screens


----------



## Oneminde

I knew it, its still under development.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Notes:
> 
> - 60fps cap at 60Hz produces 1 stationary tear line.
> 
> - If available, use the ingame fps cap in place of the third party fps cap.
> 
> Glad you got an improvement. Tweaking is often worth it.


Should I cap it at 59, then? Or will this still result in the single tear line.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Should I cap it at 59, then? Or will this still result in the single tear line.


There is no perfect solution.
If the framerate isn't matching the refresh rate you'll experience micro stuttering.
For example at 59fps, you would get one stutter per second.
If you're happy with the cap at 60fps, I would keep it there. That way it stays smooth.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The G-Sync module in the ROG Swift has had long term testing de-sync issues during QC running the high bandwidth required 2560x1400 at 120+ Hz and will be redesigned, new ETA Q3.


I am fine with this; glad to see Asus putting so much into what is an obviously desired product. Later launch of a right product beats an early launch of a bad product.


----------



## Mand12

Do we actually have a source yet for the Q3 claim?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> That's awful if it's true. I built my whole rig around gaming at 1440p. What is the point of a 780 ti at 1080p >.<
> I guess i'll have to settle for 60 htz IPS screens


Why not go for a 1080p 120Hz+ Gaming monitor?
I have a 780ti + i7 4770k and I don't consider that overkill for 1080p. Quite the contrary. Getting a stable 120fps on AAA games is often quite a challenge. Fortunately some games are less taxing then others and can still look decent while keeping 120fps. For example the Tomb Raider reboot.
You can forget about 120fps for Crysis though.


----------



## l88bastar

I head FACEBOOK going to buy Asus


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I head FACEBOOK going to buy Asus


Lol.

That joke was worth a chuckle.


----------



## Krulani

Are there any more of the G-Sync modules (that you can mod into the V248QE's) for sale right now? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Are there any more of the G-Sync modules (that you can mod into the V248QE's) for sale right now? I can't seem to find any.


They pop up every now and again, but the main focus right now is getting them to manufacturers.


----------



## Amperial

That Q3 was a troll for the delays, most likely.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The G-Sync module in the ROG Swift has had long term testing de-sync issues during QC running the high bandwidth required 2560x1400 at 120+ Hz and will be redesigned, new ETA Q3.


Is there a source to support this news? Seems like a rumor otherwise.


----------



## Seallone

Q3 trolling ?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Is there a source to support this news? Seems like a rumor otherwise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seallone*
> 
> Q3 trolling ?


The guys over at Blurr Busters are reporting ALL G-Sync displays are delayed, not just the ROG Swift.
Quote:


> P.S. There are several reports that all GSYNC monitors are delayed (not just ROG PG278Q).


Source

These guys are generally pretty up on their display info, so I would believe it.


----------



## Seallone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The guys over at Blurr Busters are reporting ALL G-Sync displays are delayed, not just the ROG Swift.
> Source
> 
> These guys are generally pretty up on their display info, so I would believe it.


Dam :







thanks tho


----------



## Amperial

Lets see than..
Actually i wonder what the reasons are.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Lets see than..
> Actually i wonder what the reasons are.


I imagine it is around bandwidth, it takes a ton to push 120 Hz+ at 1440P. I think it would be hilarious and amazing if they launched this thing with DisplayPort 1.3, that would be wroth the wait!


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I am fine with this; glad to see Asus putting so much into what is an obviously desired product. Later launch of a right product beats an early launch of a bad product.


Seems like I was right.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The guys over at Blurr Busters are reporting ALL G-Sync displays are delayed, not just the ROG Swift.
> Source
> 
> These guys are generally pretty up on their display info, so I would believe it.


I'm always skeptical when it comes to these things unless the source is an actual company rep or valid proof. The info from blurbusters seems like they are talking about the delay to june from earlyQ2


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> There is no perfect solution.
> If the framerate isn't matching the refresh rate you'll experience micro stuttering.
> For example at 59fps, you would get one stutter per second.
> If you're happy with the cap at 60fps, I would keep it there. That way it stays smooth.


Awesome ..

I always thought it was just a problem with the some what slow, 1440p, PLS S27850D monitor that made it lag with VSYNC turned on ... but turning VSYNC *off* and capping the FPS at 60 with PrecisionX (or with in-game options, where available) really results in a totally more responsive (mouse to screen) experience.

And yes ... after playing a bit .. I do some times see that "one stutter per second" ... but it's only in certain scenes ... and involving certain lighting ... and it's totally not an issue ...

...

That said .,..

Playing Deus Ex HR of late? I can't wait to get my hands on this new Asus screen (cause I know, with VSYNC turned off .. and even with my dual, SLI GTX 670 4gBS? .. I still get a very nice 150+ fps) ... but then add Gsync to that, 120hz and a 1ms response time? ...

My epeen shudders at the thought.

;-)


----------



## fateswarm

A sad realization I've had is that truth be told most of those technologies are realized by most people after being around computers for 20 years or more or by some rare young brilliant minds.

The majority of people just care of screen size and little bits of the rest. And that's what drives the Market. And that's what will be on shops until it runs out of stock.

We need a promotion program that shows how annoying unsynced low fps is (by showing them how relaxing is the opposite).


----------



## SeeThruHead

This is disappointing. I've put my pc gaming on hold until I get a g-sync monitor. Hopefully it doesn't take too long.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Eh, it being delayed doesn't bother me at all - gives me more time to get a Microsoft Surface Pro 2 first then focus on upgrading the desktop monitors to this one plus two other 27" displays ^_^


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Do you really think the monitor some guys told you about seeing in passing in January is going to be the same as the one released in September or October? The AG coating hasn't even been decided upon. The version of gsync it was running is not fit for production. You're making claims about what this monitor will be in Q3 (supposedly) based on hearsay from people who did not interact with the monitor, and saw it running a specifically chosen demo in January.
> 
> And notice that this newest development comes through back channel information instead of ASUS itself. The lack of meaningful information from ASUS speaks volumes. You just don't want to hear it.


As far as the AG coating is concerned, JJ confirmed 4 days ago that nothing has changed in that regard.
Quote:


> JJ
> 4 days ago .Reply
> Currently the SWIFT is planned to offer a AG Polarizer. It will be in line with what we have implemented on previous VG series monitors.


Source


----------



## OP20

Well I hope JJ reads this forum to be able to see how unenthusiastic some people are about the AG coating. Suppose those people can just pay Vega to remove the garbage Asus wants to throw on their new monitor.


----------



## Kronvict

I'm perfectly fine with AG coating and glad they chose this route as I can't stand glossy personally. Though i do agree that the customers should have both options available.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> As far as the AG coating is concerned, JJ confirmed 4 days ago that nothing has changed in that regard.
> Source


Unfortunately the matte film on the VG248QE is really bad and hence whey I have removed it on over 35 VG248QE's. So if they say it's the same, that is not good...


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Unfortunately the matte film on the VG248QE is really bad and hence whey I have removed it on over 35 VG248QE's. So if they say it's the same, that is not good...


Vega have you tried a ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms with the G-Sync kit yet?

And anyone else could chime in why can't I use my ASUS VG278HE Black 27" 2ms with the G-Sync kit? Is it because of them 1ms vs 2ms?
Thanks


----------



## piloth

Well, from the ASUS Nordic Facebook group one of the reps wrote this 4 days ago.
Quote:


> ASUS ROG Nordic Hi,
> There has been some delay, so the Swift should be available from June. BR, ASUS Caroline
> March 26 at 9:38am


They are still saying June


----------



## fateswarm

Do we have an estimate on when the non-Asus 24'' G-sync monitors are out?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piloth*
> 
> Well, from the ASUS Nordic Facebook group one of the reps wrote this 4 days ago.
> They are still saying June


Interesting....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Oddly kind of glad its delayed, allows me time to set some cash aside lol, while I agree TN panels are not the best...I am not sure how long I can wait for a reliable IPS panels to be released that allows for 120Hz + (No Overclocking). Will have to see closer towards release to see if there is any compelling competition.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The G-Sync module in the ROG Swift has had long term testing de-sync issues during QC running the high bandwidth required 2560x1400 at 120+ Hz and will be redesigned, new ETA Q3.


...and of course, it's the one feature that I don't really care about.


----------



## OP20

ditto considering the monitor cant do both lightboost and gsync at the same time. I'll take lightboost every time.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I am not sure how long I can wait for a reliable IPS panels to be released that allows for 120Hz + (No Overclocking). Will have to see closer towards release to see if there is any compelling competition.


You'll be waiting a long time. They need to do fundamental improvements in the physics of the materials that make up the liquid crystal mixture. Even if that's possible, and there is no guarantee that there is (it doesn't matter how much money or time you throw at it if physics says no) it won't be soon.

If that is the case then how come they can do it via Overclocking on an IPS panel ? It would seem that Physics is not the biggest problem, I am no expert but if we can OC to get the desired results then we cannot be TOO far from gaining the same results without Overclocking and having it at 120hz as a stock value .


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Oddly kind of glad its delayed, allows me time to set some cash aside lol, while I agree TN panels are not the best...I am not sure how long I can wait for a reliable IPS panels to be released that allows for 120Hz + (No Overclocking). Will have to see closer towards release to see if there is any compelling competition.


I wonder if the monitor on my first sig goes 120. I tried it on 75 once and it worked fine.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I wonder if the monitor on my first sig goes 120. I tried it on 75 once and it worked fine.


A very large number of displays, most, will do 65 to 70Hz. A few will do 75Hz, and very very few, outside of those built to do it, will go beyond 75Hz. At least this is what I have been told in the past, and it falls in line with my own experiences as well.

Not that long ago I decided to start seeing which displays around my office could OC to what. My brother in-law has a Planar that would do 85Hz without an issue, we had several Asus that would run around 70Hz.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> One delay does not vaporware make. One post can make you a jerk, though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> A very large number of displays, most, will do 65 to 70Hz. A few will do 75Hz, and very very few, outside of those built to do it, will go beyond 75Hz. At least this is what I have been told in the past, and it falls in line with my own experiences as well.
> 
> Not that long ago I decided to start seeing which displays around my office could OC to what. My brother in-law has a Planar that would do 85Hz without an issue, we had several Asus that would run around 70Hz.


Incorrect. The Korean IPS/PLS panels consistently do 96hz and higher. I have a QNIX that can do more than 96 and less than 120, but I keep it on 96 because it's a multiple of 24. The blur is still bad, but it's not as bad as it is at 60hz. But for the blur, this monitor is outstanding. I also paid $350 for it.

At some point, I hope I can replace it in good conscience with whatever ASUS releases.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Incorrect. The Korean IPS/PLS panels consistently do 96hz and higher. I have a QNIX that can do more than 96 and less than 120, but I keep it on 96 because it's a multiple of 24. The blur is still bad, but it's not as bad as it is at 60hz. But for the blur, this monitor is outstanding. I also paid $350 for it.
> 
> At some point, I hope I can replace it in good conscience with whatever ASUS releases.


The Koreans kind of fall into that "built to do so" category. While not all of them are marketed as OC capable, the boards they are using in them are capable; as you have said.


----------



## Oneminde

*Regarding Nvidia Geforce GTX 800 series.*

"The Taiwanese partner manufacturer NVIDIA now states to SweClockers that it will be some time before Nvidia can introduce graphics processors with the architecture Maxwell 20 nanometers. At best, an occasional model will appear towards the end of the year, but more likely is that it will take until well into 2015. A shift from 28 to 20 nanometers is considered necessary for Nvidia to use Maxwell in the higher performance classes. This is especially true for the successors to the GK110, which is the basis for the Geforce GTX 780, GTX 780 Ti, Titanium and Titanium Black. The 20 nanometer delay may also explain why the first graphics card with architecture Maxwell does not present a new series, but now play along with generation Kepler in the existing 700 series."

Source

So as we all suspected, Nvidia components are delayed. I think AMD kicked their as and Nvidia panicked and hence messed up launch dates etc. So, regarding the 6 GB versions of the 780 / 780 Ti, that is a direct response to AMD and the demand for higher memory capacity now. Someone did mention that the 6 GB version might be a disguise for delayed 800 series and who ever you are, here is your proof.

Meaning there is no reason for me to wait since the 780 Ti 6 GB will be the top of the line this year and I am only a few months away from getting the SLI.


----------



## Amperial

Thank god i got my 780 and didn't play the waiting game. I've already expected them not to release it aorund march, lol (while last eta had been mid year).

While i still want a 6 GB version.


----------



## Kronvict

An update today from JJ regarding the release timeframe of the PG278Q and currently dismissing the Q3 rumor.
Quote:


> JJ
> 2 hours ago .Reply
> Still under last stages of design and development and our target for release is still sometime in Q2. Once we have more specific information to release we will do so.


Source


----------



## Jack Mac

IMO, they should release it now w/o a G-sync kit for less and sell the G-sync kit for this monitor when it's finally ready.


----------



## Mand12

A G-Sync retrofit is not exactly trivial. It's not _that_ bad, but it's not for the average consumer. Far, far better for them to just wait the extra month or two until it's ready, especially since they don't have a "non-G-Sync" controller for this model. They can't just invent one on the spot.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> A G-Sync retrofit is not exactly trivial. It's not _that_ bad, but it's not for the average consumer. Far, far better for them to just wait the extra month or two until it's ready, especially since they don't have a "non-G-Sync" controller for this model. They can't just invent one on the spot.


Hm, I guess. I just want a 1440p 120Hz strobed monitor, I'm not interested in G-sync or paying extra for it when I'll never use it. Hopefully we'll see a cheaper, non G-sync swift for less from ASUS or a different manufacturer.


----------



## Mand12

I'm not so sure you'll never use it. What graphics hardware are you planning on using to drive 1440p 120Hz, reliably enough to the point where you don't have any drops below 120Hz that would disrupt the ULMB mode? What resolution and refresh rate are you currently using?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'm not so sure you'll never use it. What graphics hardware are you planning on using to drive 1440p 120Hz, reliably enough to the point where you don't have any drops below 120Hz that would disrupt the ULMB mode? What resolution and refresh rate are you currently using?


Look, I don't want to start a debate here. What I have now is excessive for what I'm doing now (GTX 780 running 1080p 120Hz strobed) as I rarely play graphics heavy games (I mainly play CSGO, CSS, and LoL) and when I play GFX heavy games they're usually SP and run smooth enough for me, if not, I have no issues lowering settings to get the game to run smoother. Point is, G-sync is useless for me, mainly because it cannot be used with lightboost/ULMB.


----------



## Mand12

Here's my point, though:

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1036

A single 780 will struggle to get up to 120 Hz on a 1440p. You won't be *able* to run this monitor with ULMB and have the kind of experience you're wanting due to the resolution increase - not unless you're willing to sacrifice a lot of eye candy that you're currently enjoying. 1440 is a LOT more pixels, and you take a pretty massive hit to go up to it. And at anything less than rock-solid 120+ FPS, so that no matter what you do the framerate never dips below 120, G-Sync will be a better option than ULMB. You will get a smoother experience, tear-free, stutter-free, with no increase to input lag. Lightboost/ULMB doesn't work when framerate is different from the strobe frequency. Your rig simply will not be able to run ULMB anyway.

The true triumph will be when they get the display strobe to *also* be variable, and controlled by G-Sync too. It's not there yet, but I expect it will be. And damn, will that be some good times. Can't wait.

But in the meantime, do not be so quick to write off G-Sync. From every firsthand account, it makes a more significant improvement in the visual experience than lightboost ever came close to doing. Do not dismiss it so blithely.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Jack Mac, you are missing the point of this monitor.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Here's my point, though:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1036
> 
> A single 780 will struggle to get up to 120 Hz on a 1440p. You won't be *able* to run this monitor with ULMB and have the kind of experience you're wanting due to the resolution increase - not unless you're willing to sacrifice a lot of eye candy that you're currently enjoying. 1440 is a LOT more pixels, and you take a pretty massive hit to go up to it. And at anything less than rock-solid 120+ FPS, so that no matter what you do the framerate never dips below 120, G-Sync will be a better option than ULMB. You will get a smoother experience, tear-free, stutter-free, with no increase to input lag. Lightboost/ULMB doesn't work when framerate is different from the strobe frequency. Your rig simply will not be able to run ULMB anyway.
> 
> The true triumph will be when they get the display strobe to *also* be variable, and controlled by G-Sync too. It's not there yet, but I expect it will be. And damn, will that be some good times. Can't wait.
> 
> But in the meantime, do not be so quick to write off G-Sync. From every firsthand account, it makes a more significant improvement in the visual experience than lightboost ever came close to doing. Do not dismiss it so blithely.


There are more than one hz settings for the ulmb mode on this monitor, such as 85hz..


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> There are more than one hz settings for the ulmb mode on this monitor, such as 85hz..


85Hz ULMB will be a flickering hell even at 2ms persistence. Stay away from it unless your own flicker fusion threshold is very low.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Hm, I guess. I just want a 1440p 120Hz strobed monitor, I'm not interested in G-sync or paying extra for it when I'll never use it. Hopefully we'll see a cheaper, non G-sync swift for less from ASUS or a different manufacturer.


Every g-sync monitors will come with an ULMB mode.
If you absolutely don't want g-sync. The other options are:
-Lightboost hack
-BenQ Motion Blur Reduction
-Eizo Turbo 240

Every low persistence mode flavors have their own strengths and weaknesses. (I'm not gonna detail these here)
But:

- The lightboost hack is the most ancient method of the lot and has the most severe drawbacks in image quality.
- BenQ next offering will be the G series. It comes with G-sync so I guess that's not for you. Not to mention they will be 1080p
- Some other 1080p g-sync monitors will come from ViewSonic and Philips. Both 1080p
- Nothing announced for Eizo.

Conclusion: If you want a 1440p with a decent low persistence mode. I think you don't have much choice. It's unlikely that a non G-sync 1440p low persistence display will come this year.

BTW, if you go for g-sync, you will get your low persistence mode but you'll also be able to play in decent conditions the odd next-gen games that you might wanna play once in a while. I think it's a win-win situation. And at 800 dollars, it doesn't seem to me like the g-sync is a costly premium. Because the product in itself (not considering the g-sync module) is already pretty high end.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *Regarding Nvidia Geforce GTX 800 series.*
> 
> "The Taiwanese partner manufacturer NVIDIA now states to SweClockers that it will be some time before Nvidia can introduce graphics processors with the architecture Maxwell 20 nanometers. At best, an occasional model will appear towards the end of the year, but more likely is that it will take until well into 2015. A shift from 28 to 20 nanometers is considered necessary for Nvidia to use Maxwell in the higher performance classes. This is especially true for the successors to the GK110, which is the basis for the Geforce GTX 780, GTX 780 Ti, Titanium and Titanium Black. The 20 nanometer delay may also explain why the first graphics card with architecture Maxwell does not present a new series, but now play along with generation Kepler in the existing 700 series."
> 
> Source
> 
> So as we all suspected, Nvidia components are delayed. I think AMD kicked their as and Nvidia panicked and hence messed up launch dates etc. So, regarding the 6 GB versions of the 780 / 780 Ti, that is a direct response to AMD and the demand for higher memory capacity now. Someone did mention that the 6 GB version might be a disguise for delayed 800 series and who ever you are, here is your proof.
> 
> Meaning there is no reason for me to wait since the 780 Ti 6 GB will be the top of the line this year and I am only a few months away from getting the SLI.


Thanks, I'm still hopeful we'll see some good stuff this fall. However I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> 85Hz ULMB will be a flickering hell even at 2ms persistence. Stay away from it unless you're own flicker fusion threshold is very low.


If its that bad why even offer it? Unless the strobe effect is differ to crt at 85hz


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> If its that bad why even offer it? Unless the strobe effect is differ to crt at 85hz


Because sometimes you can't run a game over 85fps


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> Because sometimes you can't run a game over 85fps


Well if you can't run it over 85hz/fps stable than use g-sync or am I missibg something here. My point was if you can't hit ulmb at 120 or 144 hz there is a 85 and 100hz option


----------



## Thready

When it comes to a TV or single monitor, I don't understand all of the hype over small bezels. But when it comes to multi-monitor setups, I can easily see how this is a plus.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> When it comes to a TV or single monitor, I don't understand all of the hype over small bezels. But when it comes to multi-monitor setups, I can easily see how this is a plus.


It just looks so clean and professional. Sexy would be another term I'd use. Lol


----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> When it comes to a TV or single monitor, I don't understand all of the hype over small bezels. But when it comes to multi-monitor setups, I can easily see how this is a plus.


90% of consumers are drooling idiots. Show them an OLED TV with perfect blacks after years of LCD garbage, and all they're interested in is how thin the screen is.

As for 'clean and professional', I'd say an even width all the way around looks more clean and professional, even if it's a little thicker.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Some questions..

Anyone know if this screen or a future version will let you enable Lightboost & Gsync together rather than separate?

Not sure if i'd get a 1440p screen yet, i've been wondering about 4k screens though. Will 4k screens allow perfect fitting to 1080p? Or is it going to be an interpolated mess like all other monitors that get their resolution put down from native? I know this is a bit off topic, but i don't see why they can't somehow have 4k monitors that if set to 1080p look as good as a lone native 1080p screen.. if they could do that and have 120hz/144hz and all this Gsync stuff i'm sure many people would buy one of those. That way there would be no worries about picture quality, and would only need a simple switch of resolution if a game doesn't run as desired.

But as things are i am going to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Some questions..
> 
> Anyone know if this screen or a future version will let you enable Lightboost & Gsync together rather than separate?
> 
> Not sure if i'd get a 1440p screen yet, i've been wondering about 4k screens though. Will 4k screens allow perfect fitting to 1080p? Or is it going to be an interpolated mess like all other monitors that get their resolution put down from native? I know this is a bit off topic, but i don't see why they can't somehow have 4k monitors that if set to 1080p look as good as a lone native 1080p screen.. if they could do that and have 120hz/144hz and all this Gsync stuff i'm sure many people would buy one of those. That way there would be no worries about picture quality, and would only need a simple switch of resolution if a game doesn't run as desired.
> 
> But as things are i am going to wait and see what happens.


My guess on why you can't use g-sync and lightboost together is because g-sync controls the refresh rate of the monitor to match your in game fps. If your fps gets low enough in game you will start noticing the inserted black frames which would be pretty bad and freak joe average consumer out.


----------



## Craftyman

Will I notice a difference in sharpness between my current monitor, a BenQ XL2420TE (1920x1080, ~92ppi) and this ROG monitor that's coming out (~109ppi)?

I absolutely adore Lightboost on my current monitor, the BenQ but I am certain I will love G-Sync even more and even on the off chance that I don't it will still have a new and improved Lightboost to fall back on. I ask because the only monitor I have upgraded from in recent memory is 1680x1050 @ 91ppi to my current. Since that is the same PPI as my BenQ there was no difference in sharpness but I'm wondering if anyone sees this who went from 1080p -> 1440p did you notice a difference? I mean that's almost 20% sharper so I'm guessing I will perceive a crisper image but I want to know if anyone has any experience on this?


----------



## Tisca

Had to skip the last 100 pages, too much clutter. Any news on availability?


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craftyman*
> 
> Will I notice a difference in sharpness between my current monitor, a BenQ XL2420TE (1920x1080, ~92ppi) and this ROG monitor that's coming out (~109ppi)?
> 
> I absolutely adore Lightboost on my current monitor, the BenQ but I am certain I will love G-Sync even more and even on the off chance that I don't it will still have a new and improved Lightboost to fall back on. I ask because the only monitor I have upgraded from in recent memory is 1680x1050 @ 91ppi to my current. Since that is the same PPI as my BenQ there was no difference in sharpness but I'm wondering if anyone sees this who went from 1080p -> 1440p did you notice a difference? I mean that's almost 20% sharper so I'm guessing I will perceive a crisper image but I want to know if anyone has any experience on this?


Sure you will notice some difference... but the bigger difference is if you will have the monitor further away from you since in a way that is increasing the DPI. When I went from a 23 to a 27 the monitor went back a foot. So now the dots are even smaller... if you get what I am saying.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Anyone know if this screen or a future version will let you enable Lightboost & Gsync together rather than separate?


Pretty sure they said they're working on it.

Theoretically, if you are controlling the panel refresh with G-Sync, you could also control the display backlight, and strobe it in coordination with the variable refresh. Theoretically, that should have some nice results. We'll see, though.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> If its that bad why even offer it? Unless the strobe effect is differ to crt at 85hz


Good question.

The strobe effect does differ from CRT's in several ways. For example the CRT scans a line from top to bottom while the LCD strobe backlight flash the whole screen at the same time.

But the net result is that *LCD strobe flicker is actually harsher on the eyes than CRT flicker*.
On the CRT the phosphor decay smooths out the flicker a bit. On LCD's the backlight just turns on an off.

ULMB at 85Hz is gonna feel as flickery as a CRT at 60Hz. So that's something to keep in mind.

So how many Hertz do you need to stop noticing the flicker with a strobe back light LCD:

Well there is no universal answer as it depends on several factors:

- Your flicker fusion threshold. It varies from people to people. In other words each individual has its own sensibility to flicker.

- The brightness of the monitor and the image/video/game. [Brighter = More flicker] [Darker = Less flicker]

- The ambient lighting in the room you're using the monitor. [Brighter = More flicker] [Darker = Less flicker]

- How much of your field of vision is covered by the image. Peripheral vision is more sensitive to flicker than central vision.

- The persistence of the backlight strobe. [Longer persistence = Less flicker] [Shorter persistence = More flicker]

So why do they include a 85Hz strobe mode in ULMB.

Because if you combine several conditions. 85Hz *might* actually be fine for some situations.
Let's say you're playing a dark game in a dark room and you're not a sensitive person to flicker. Then 85Hz ULMB might be fine.

You could see it like this:
The lightboost enthusiasts want more control over the low persistence mode and the ability to fine tune it.
NVIDIA answers by enabling several strobe frequencies in ULMB (85Hz, 100Hz, 120Hz) And they decided that 85 Hz will be the minimum strobe rate available. Because they don't want their consumer to get too much eyestrain.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Some questions..
> 
> Anyone know if this screen or a future version will let you enable Lightboost & Gsync together rather than separate?


They are surely considering it. But there are some engineering challenges to be resolved before that can happen.

if you were to combine ULMB and G-sync as they are working at the moment, you would get:
- Variable flickering
- Variable brightness

The variations in brightness and flicker would be highly obvious and annoying. So that's a big no.

There might be ways to solve this issue in the future. Here is a concept by Mark Rejhon: http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/creating-strobe-backlight/#variablerefresh


----------



## Mand12

Don't underestimate how high your flicker fusion frequency is. I measured mine once as part of an optics lab class, and it was 112 Hz. Though that number is affected by *how* the flicker is happening. I can sometimes see a faint flicker in fluorescent light output, even when they're not broken.

I wouldn't expect 85 Hz lightboost to work well for me.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Don't underestimate how high your flicker fusion frequency is. I measured mine once as part of an optics lab class, and it was 112 Hz. Though that number is affected by *how* the flicker is happening. I can sometimes see a faint flicker in fluorescent light output, even when they're not broken.
> 
> I wouldn't expect 85 Hz lightboost to work well for me.


I'm in the same boat as you. I've got a high flicker fusion threshold. For example on my CRT, 85Hz is way too flickery for me. So 85Hz lightboost would not do it for me either.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Good question.
> 
> The strobe effect does differ from CRT's in several ways. For example the CRT scans a line from top to bottom while the LCD strobe backlight flash the whole screen at the same time.
> 
> But the net result is that *LCD strobe flicker is actually harsher on the eyes than CRT flicker*.
> On the CRT the phosphor decay smooths out the flicker a bit. On LCD's the backlight just turns on an off.
> 
> ULMB at 85Hz is gonna feel as flickery as a CRT at 60Hz. So that's something to keep in mind.
> 
> So how many Hertz do you need to stop noticing the flicker with a strobe back light LCD:
> 
> Well there is no universal answer as it depends on several factors:
> 
> - Your flicker fusion threshold. It varies from people to people. In other words each individual has its own sensibility to flicker.
> 
> - The brightness of the monitor and the image/video/game. [Brighter = More flicker] [Darker = Less flicker]
> 
> - The ambient lighting in the room you're using the monitor. [Brighter = More flicker] [Darker = Less flicker]
> 
> - How much of your field of vision is covered by the image. Peripheral vision is more sensitive to flicker than central vision.
> 
> - The persistence of the backlight strobe. [Longer persistence = Less flicker] [Shorter persistence = More flicker]
> 
> So why do they include a 85Hz strobe mode in ULMB.
> 
> Because if you combine several conditions. 85Hz *might* actually be fine for some situations.
> Let's say you're playing a dark game in a dark room and you're not a sensitive person to flicker. Then 85Hz ULMB might be fine.
> 
> You could see it like this:
> The lightboost enthusiasts want more control over the low persistence mode and the ability to fine tune it.
> NVIDIA answers by enabling several strobe frequencies in ULMB (85Hz, 100Hz, 120Hz) And they decided that 85 Hz will be the minimum strobe rate available. Because they don't want their consumer to get too much eyestrain.


Fair enough, I plan on quadfire/quad sli 390x or Maxwell Titan or 880 or 880ti or whatever the hell the fasted card from the green team is.
I also will find out personally what my flicker sensitivity is too as well, would be interesting since its been so long since Ive used a crt


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> An update today from JJ regarding the release timeframe of the PG278Q and currently dismissing the Q3 rumor.
> Source


Quote:


> JJ
> 2 hours ago .Reply
> Still under last stages of design and development and our target for release is still sometime in Q2. Once we have more specific information to release we will do so.


Just had to quote this again for people who missed it.


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> 90% of consumers are drooling idiots. Show them an OLED TV with perfect blacks after years of LCD garbage, and all they're interested in is how thin the screen is.
> 
> As for 'clean and professional', I'd say an even width all the way around looks more clean and professional, even if it's a little thicker.


I brought up OLED in the same way you did just now. I do not have much faith in the average consumer. I would much rather have an OLED 1080p screen than a 4K regular old LED screen. I have to turn the LEDs down by about 50% on my TV just to make the colors pop and not feel washed out. I like my TV to look like a projected image rather than an imagine being lit from behind. I am not going to upgrade my monitor until they mass produce OLED screens. Hell, I can't play 4K anyways with my HD 7870, so why do I care about pixel density? When they can produce a sub $400 card that can make a screen like the one shown in this thread run at a smooth 60 FPS, then MAYBE I will get one of these monitors when they go down to about $200.

And as for the bezel, the bezel can be larger than the screen and I wouldn't care...

ok well maybe in that case I would care a little bit, but you get my point.


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Sure you will notice some difference... but the bigger difference is if you will have the monitor further away from you since in a way that is increasing the DPI. When I went from a 23 to a 27 the monitor went back a foot. So now the dots are even smaller... if you get what I am saying.


Moving the monitor back is not an option for me, unfortunately. There is no more desk space


----------



## Thetbrett

.Already have a PB278q, and happy with it. Will need to see one live to get an idea of the difference between the TN and IPS, but I am 75% comitted to getting this. Gysnc @1440p sounds great.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> .Already have a PB278q, and happy with it. Will need to see one live to get an idea of the difference between the TN and IPS, but I am 75% comitted to getting this. Gysnc @1440p sounds great.


I'm in the same boat. Grabbing a Swift for gaming when it's available. Taking my existing PB278Q and using it in portrait mode for work along with the Swift in regular landscape. Will make my work much more efficient. PB278Q spoiled me so bad, can't go backwards after that.


----------



## fateswarm

I doubt they will ever variable-ize strobing. At least not in this generation of monitors.

It's a blunt hack as it is. Gsync is precision syncing.

It's like trying to combine a


----------



## Oneminde

*ASUS ROG Nordic*
19 mins ·

An update on the availability of ROG Swift PG278Q. The most recent estimate is June. As for pre-orders you can be sure that we will prompt you as soon as they go live.

ROG Swift PG278Q features super narrow 6 mm bezels, G-Sync ultra-low input lag, 120+ Hz refresh rate and 1 ms response time. Simply the most advanced gaming monitor to date.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> 
> 
> *ASUS ROG Nordic*
> 19 mins ·
> 
> An update on the availability of ROG Swift PG278Q. The most recent estimate is June. As for pre-orders you can be sure that we will prompt you as soon as they go live.
> 
> ROG Swift PG278Q features super narrow 6 mm bezels, G-Sync ultra-low input lag, 120+ Hz refresh rate and 1 ms response time. Simply the most advanced gaming monitor to date.


sweet, june. just in time for x99/5960x/ddr4/evga 1600w single rail psu...gunna be an expensive month


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

If only this wasn't a TN panel


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> If only this wasn't a TN panel


Oh man come on don't start the TN vs IPS crap again, it's been posted so many times on this thread that it's just boring already.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> If only this wasn't a TN panel


Not sure what you were expecting, the only monitors that are 120Hz+ out of the box are TN.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Oh man come on don't start the TN vs IPS crap again, it's been posted so many times on this thread that it's just boring already.


Agreed. Now i'm just waiting for pre-orders so i can snag this baby.


----------



## zealord

I finally saved up 800€ just in time to realise that my 680 doesn't stand a chance against that beauteousness


----------



## fateswarm

It could be IPS, for twice the price. You got to find 120hz at least reliably and those IPS panels that can do 120hz are super expensive now.

I tend to think IPS is good for watching movies now, Gsync for something needing low latency.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It could be IPS, for twice the price.


Comments by ASUS seem to indicate otherwise.

Beyond just that, there are real physical issues with the materials involved that make it so that throwing more money isn't guaranteed to make things work. It doesn't matter how much you spend if the fundamental material properties make what you want impossible.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It could be IPS, for twice the price. You got to find 120hz at least reliably and those IPS panels that can do 120hz are super expensive now.
> 
> I tend to think IPS is good for watching movies now, Gsync for something needing low latency.


120hz on an IPS/PLS is not the same as 120hz on a 1ms TN panel. The motion blur on the TN is much less at the same refresh rate.


----------



## Purejoke

June ??? Why asus why ? I will just grab PB278Q. This waiting for everything is killing me.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I rather have TN than IPS, all day everyday for gaming. If I ever do photography/Photoshop work as much as I game, then I'll think about an IPS. Or keep my TN for gaming and add a n IPS for my Photography work.

I my opinion IPS only looks better than a Good TN when nothing in the screen is moving.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> 120hz on an IPS/PLS is not the same as 120hz on a 1ms TN panel. The motion blur on the TN is much less at the same refresh rate.


Don't forget lightboost/ULMB.


----------



## Alvarado

Still no word on preorders or anything?


----------



## Oneminde

WOW, that post (mine) were like fuel on a campfire... lol


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Don't forget lightboost/ULMB.


Can't be active at the same time as gsync, and when it is active, you can strobe earlier (less input lag) when pixel transitions are done quicker


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I rather have TN than IPS, all day everyday for gaming. If I ever do photography/Photoshop work as much as I game, then I'll think about an IPS. Or keep my TN for gaming and add a n IPS for my Photography work.
> 
> I my opinion IPS only looks better than a Good TN when nothing in the screen is moving.


100% agreed, well said. Can't wait for this monitor (actually I can, wallet is empty







)


----------



## GhostFaceKeller

Same.

Just ordered my Qnix QX2710

I might even still get this when it comes out in June, but I'm not waiting any longer - not when i can have WQHD, up to 120hz and IPS for cheap right now.


----------



## senna89

*I still do not see anything*

Where is PG278Q, XL2420G, XL2720G, VG248HE Gsync ecc ...................

Where is any Gsync models ? These had go out Feb / March, now is half of April and again anythings notices


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *I still do not see anything*
> 
> Where is PG278Q, XL2420G, XL2720G, VG248HE Gsync ecc ...................
> 
> Where is any Gsync models ? These had go out Feb / March, now is half of April and again anythings notices



They announced Q2 But I doubt they'll make it in time.


----------



## Purejoke

In this case Q2 means end of Q2.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> In this case Q2 means end of Q2.


OMG


----------



## Lu(ky

Well I decided to bite the bullet and buy the NVIDIA G-SYNC DIY Kit. I received the kit yesterday and I will swap everything out later tonight. Dying to try the G-Sync just to see how good it really is compared to the Lightboost setup..
The way I see it sell my other 24"s and keep the converted one for a Lanbox setup. I am pretty sure I am still buying the ROG Swift.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Well I decided to bight the bullet and buy the NVIDIA G-SYNC DIY Kit. I received the kit yesterday and I will swap everything out later tonight. Dying to try the G-Sync just to see how good it really is compared to the Lightboost setup..
> The way I see it sell my other 24"s and keep the converted one for a Lanbox setup. I am pretty sure I am still buying the ROG Swift.


Looking forward to the update


----------



## flv1333

I soo want this monitor, I'm itchin to get a G-sync monitor but they are yet to be available in Germany. At the moment I'm running a Qnix @ 110Hz, the resolution is amazing but it does not feel as snappy as my xl2420t. I really hope that these are available soon!


----------



## Hasty

I'm waiting for this monitor as well. I follow display technology closely. And the Asus Rog Swift has at least on paper pretty much all I could ask for regarding my usage. The price is the only thing that could make me hesitate at this point.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I rather have TN than IPS, all day everyday for gaming. If I ever do photography/Photoshop work as much as I game, then I'll think about an IPS. Or keep my TN for gaming and add a n IPS for my Photography work.
> 
> I my opinion IPS only looks better than a Good TN when nothing in the screen is moving.


Movies look good. Especially if they are well filmed without much jerky action.

When I get a low latency monitor, I will probably not use it for movies.

Well, one could have several good monitors, one for each state.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Movies look good. Especially if they are well filmed without much jerky action.
> 
> When I get a low latency monitor, I will probably not use it for movies.
> 
> Well, one could have several good monitors, one for each state.


That's probably the best way to go about it. As there are no monitor that are proficient at both.
Maybe with the exception of the EIZO FORIS FG2421. But it's pretty small for watching movies (23.5 inch)


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Looking forward to the update


Well all I can say we have our self a winner here. Installed all the hardware took maybe 40-mins or less turned it ON and everything is working perfect. Decided to try it out went straight to BF4 and







all I can say very smooth and responsive. At first I was getting a lag delay for just a bit, but remember I set the monitor to 144Hz and my BF4 to 120 (from this guy MOD it helps) So now my fraps shows it at 140 or less now no more lag delay at all,








I was getting head shots with sniper while guys were running which was hard for me before now much much easier.
If they get this new technology dialed in specially when 4K monitors are starting to come out I think this G-Sync and 4K will be fun.

I will be buying the ROG Swift for sure when it comes out to get the better 1440p..









Not sure what AMD will do to counter this because I really think if you are a hard core FPS gamer this makes it more fun and you feel unstoppable when you play at least for myself..


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Not sure what AMD will do to counter this


"freesync". Not really free but open at least. It still needs hardware support. We have to promote these because most people are clueless of those advantages and you know TV buyers are 80% of the influence in this market. If they don't see an advantage nobody else will. And mobile screens, anyone could use it and get benefits.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Just ordered a 780 Ti about 5 minutes ago in prep for this display, when that arrives on Monday (Thank you Amazon Prime) I will test it for stability, when that checks out my 7970s are hitting the market here.

Come on ROG Swift!


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Just ordered a 780 Ti about 5 minutes ago in prep for this display, when that arrives on Monday (Thank you Amazon Prime) I will test it for stability, when that checks out my 7970s are hitting the market here.
> 
> Come on ROG Swift!


880's may be out before this display /s


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> 880's may be out before this display /s


Nah.

TSM already stated their 20nm fabrication is COMPLETELY filled through the end of the year with SoC for Apple and other mobile devices. There is SOME rumor that Nvidia might have gotten a small slice of the 20nm fabrication, but they weren't mentioned last I looked.

Even before TSM made that announcement people in the industry had said that Maxwell would be delayed to the end of the year or even Q1 2015, due to 20nm being filled by SoC. About a week later TSM comes out and confirms the complete usage of 20nm.

I would be shocked if we see 800 series before Q4 or Q1 2015. So when I seen the MSi 780 Ti Twin Frozr for $600 shipped with Prime, I jumped on it. Even if 880 drops this year, it won't be $600!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> TSM already stated their 20nm fabrication is COMPLETELY filled through the end of the year with SoC for Apple and other mobile devices. There is SOME rumor that Nvidia might have gotten a small slice of the 20nm fabrication, but they weren't mentioned last I looked.


Don't be naive. The bulk of wafers of Apple will be ready before the end of the summer. They won't be mass cooking A8s until the end of the year, only in low volumes as demanded.

NVIDIA and AMD will start cooking at least before October, with some relative certainty.

They like you to think otherwise, it sells current models.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Just ordered a 780 Ti about 5 minutes ago in prep for this display, when that arrives on Monday (Thank you Amazon Prime) I will test it for stability, when that checks out my 7970s are hitting the market here.
> 
> Come on ROG Swift!


6 GB memory ?


----------



## xSociety

$600? Umm, link?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> $600? Umm, link?


Just sent you links to what is available now, I got the last of the Twin Frozr.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Nah.
> 
> TSM already stated their 20nm fabrication is COMPLETELY filled through the end of the year with SoC for Apple and other mobile devices.


Source for this?


----------



## mtbiker033

so this monitor doesn't come out until June?

I really want one of these!


----------



## Hasty

G-Sync coming to Linux: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY2MTc


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> G-Sync coming to Linux: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY2MTc


kewl


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Source for this?


I had an entire post up with the source links in it, apparently mods felt the need to remove it.

If you Google the topic there are several sources on it, basically SoC has the fab up to the end of Q3, then starting Q4 the PC segment gets in. There was a ~6 week delay with 20nm fab at TSM due to a materials issue, and Apple flipped their lid on TSM. They are back up and running at 100% capacity right now, I believe they are producing ~30K wafers per m*o*n, and by June want to be rolling out close to 80K.

Once the fab work for Apple and other mobile is done, end of Q3, we will start seeing production for our segment. Unless something magical happens and they actually ramp up before June and finish early, but that is doubtful given the last delay.


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Wish a more legit company had this technology. I would not want to buy a $800 monitor and then have to deal with Asus Customer service. LG lets go!!


----------



## degenn

So when the hell will this monitor be available for purchase? TLDR...


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> So when the hell will this monitor be available for purchase? TLDR...


No solid dates as of yet.

Tell-tales say June. I wouldn't hold my breath though.


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Source for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I had an entire post up with the source links in it, apparently mods felt the need to remove it.
> 
> If you Google the topic there are several sources on it, basically SoC has the fab up to the end of Q3, then starting Q4 the PC segment gets in. There was a ~6 week delay with 20nm fab at TSM due to a materials issue, and Apple flipped their lid on TSM. They are back up and running at 100% capacity right now, I believe they are producing ~30K wafers per min, and by June want to be rolling out close to 80K.
> 
> Once the fab work for Apple and other mobile is done, end of Q3, we will start seeing production for our segment. Unless something magical happens and they actually ramp up before June and finish early, but that is doubtful given the last delay.
Click to expand...

Hey man, where are you getting your numbers, fairy land? The max capacity of the fab I work at is 50k wafers _*A MONTH*_. Nobody, and I mean nobody is making 30k wafers a minute.

Care to read? TSMC all fabs put together 150k 300mm wafers A MONTH http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tsmc-buliding-bumping-capacity-150-111931176.html


----------



## Mand12

The typo difference between 'min' and 'mon' is not exactly too much of a stretch. Might be worth giving the benefit of the doubt, rather than being hostile?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> Hey man, where are you getting your numbers, fairy land? The max capacity of the fab I work at is 50k wafers _*A MONTH*_. Nobody, and I mean nobody is making 30k wafers a minute.
> 
> Care to read? TSMC all fabs put together 150k 300mm wafers A MONTH http://finance.yahoo.com/news/tsmc-buliding-bumping-capacity-150-111931176.html


Oh no! Someone made a typo on the Internet, better jump him before someone else gets a chance!

Cool your jets turbo, I am glad to know I brought such excitement to your day with a simple 1 letter misplacement, but really, find something better to do.


----------



## xNutella

^









improved TN panel right?. which I think means better colours and better viewing angels?. why it only has a display port?

thinking of cheating on my ASUS VG278HE once this goes available on Amazon.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> improved TN panel right?. which I think means better colours and better viewing angels?. why it only has a display port?
> 
> thinking of cheating on my ASUS VG278HE once this goes available on Amazon.


DP is the only port that can deliver the necessary bandwidth I think.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> improved TN panel right?. which I think means better colours and better viewing angels?. why it only has a display port?
> 
> thinking of cheating on my ASUS VG278HE once this goes available on Amazon.


All of the above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> DP is the only port that can deliver the necessary bandwidth I think.


Pretty much the only connection that is certified to do it. You can do it with DL-DVI, but it is hit and miss.


----------



## Mand12

It's DP because 2560x1440x24x120 is a large number.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

The Gsync DIY kit is also DisplayPort only.

I have a theory that Gsync is nothing more than "FreeSync" using an eDP controller and some hardware processing magic in the ASIC to offload some of the processing of the VBLANKing. It was alluded to in this article:

http://techreport.com/news/25878/nvidia-responds-to-amd-free-sync-demo
Quote:


> When asked about a potential VESA standard to enable dynamic refresh rates, Petersen had something very interesting to say: he doesn't think it's necessary, because DisplayPort already supports "everything required" for dynamic refresh rates via the extension of the vblank interval. That's why, he noted, G-Sync works with existing cables without the need for any new standards. Nvidia sees no need and has no plans to approach VESA about a new standard for G-Sync-style functionality-because it already exists.


My gut says you wont see a Gsync capable monitor with anything but a display port connection.

Fanboys, please commence the flaming.


----------



## fateswarm

I'm thinking of getting an IPS monitor for adventure games and videos and a high response monitor for more action games. Next to each other. When the game changes, I'll draw one center stage.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

I have a similar plan. I really want to step up to 4k, but I'm hesitant to do so after gaming at 144hz for over a year, and stepping up to GSync with the DIY kit just last week. I'm running 2 780 TIs, which rendered the effects of Gsync almost useless, since my framerates are often well over 60 fps, usually at 144+. I saw little to no improvement, other than some subtle additional smoothness and a little less input lag.

The Sammy 4k 60hz monitor is calling my name, but I dont know if I can stand to go back to 60hz and lower frame rates.


----------



## SIDWULF

uhg...Q2?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Fanboys, please commence the flaming.


The only thing really egregious is calling it "nothing more than FreeSync." Nvidia had G-Sync as an available product before FreeSync was even heard of. Yes, the two are very likely rather similar in concept, but very different in implementation. As in, one has an implementation, and the other doesn't.

This seems unnecessary spin.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> I have a similar plan. I really want to step up to 4k, but I'm hesitant to do so after gaming at 144hz for over a year, and stepping up to GSync with the DIY kit just last week. I'm running 2 780 TIs, which rendered the effects of Gsync almost useless, since my framerates are often well over 60 fps, usually at 144+. I saw little to no improvement, other than some subtle additional smoothness and a little less input lag.


If your framerate is above 144fps with no dips below 144fps, then G-sync mode does not give any advantage over traditional V-sync. Same smoothness, same amount of input lag.
If they're fluctuating between 60 and 144 though, there should be a substantial increase in perceived smoothness in G-sync mode.
One thing though: Did you play around with enabling/disabling SLI? Many G-sync users have reported incompatibility or significant stuttering while in G-sync mode with SLI enabled.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an IPS monitor for adventure games and videos and a high response monitor for more action games. Next to each other. When the game changes, I'll draw one center stage.


Like a BenQ for action games and a Catleap for adventure games and videos?
Wouldn't it amount to about the same price as buying the Rog Swift?
Of course, the obvious advantage with going the 2 monitors route is that you don't have to wait for the Rog Swift.
But still... not sure that it's a great idea. Think it through so that you don't get buyer's remorse.


----------



## relikpL

so frustrated by the lack of updates on a possible release date. q2, trimester 2, ***? no preorder? just take my money already...


----------



## Purejoke

I really want this monitor. But I'm not sure If it's not usseless for me because I mostly play RPGs and strategy games and sometimes FPS(no multiplayer). So should I buy IPS instead ?


----------



## Profiled

Cant wait some debezel & eyefinity review.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> If your framerate is above 144fps with no dips below 144fps, then G-sync mode does not give any advantage over traditional V-sync. Same smoothness, same amount of input lag.
> If they're fluctuating between 60 and 144 though, there should be a substantial increase in perceived smoothness in G-sync mode.
> One thing though: Did you play around with enabling/disabling SLI? Many G-sync users have reported incompatibility or significant stuttering while in G-sync mode with SLI enabled."


Thats good to know. I had not even considered that SLI might cause issues with stutter. The only game that I saw any strange results in rendering with was Assassins Creed 4. I have been playing BF4 and Diablo 3 ( which, admittedly, doesn't benefit at all from Gsync ) without any issues at all. My framerate is locked at 140 on ultra and rarely dips below that number at 1080p.

I'll do some tests when I can and get back to you on that. I will be out of town for the week so it probably won't be soon.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Thats good to know. I had not even considered that SLI might cause issues with stutter. The only game that I saw any strange results in rendering with was Assassins Creed 4. I have been playing BF4 and Diablo 3 ( which, admittedly, doesn't benefit at all from Gsync ) without any issues at all. My framerate is locked at 140 on ultra and rarely dips below that number at 1080p.
> 
> I'll do some tests when I can and get back to you on that. I will be out of town for the week so it probably won't be soon.


Awesome. Looking forward to your tests.

Edit: Some relevant info:
- Diablo 3 update with G-sync: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=362

- G-sync issues with 770 SLI: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=207

- G-sync stuttering with 780 SLI: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=616


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad12*
> This seems unnecessary spin.


You may choose to take it that way, but its not how I meant it.









After researching FreeSync and GSync for hours and looking at the 2 technologies, how they are executed, and taking some of the things nVidia engineers said in interviews into account, I came to the conclusion that it is very likely the same technology, thats all. "FreeSync" was in quotes because its just a buzzword -- marketing, just like the label "Gsync".

If Gsync indeed does use DisplayPort VBLANK as the basis of its implementation, then they are very much the same thing. nVidia simply added some hardware to make it viable in current display port setups instead of waiting for DP 1.2a or DP 1.3, thus pushing the market toward progress. Keep in mind that both nVidia and AMD are VESA partners.

Also, I will say it again to make it clear -- this is only a theory that I came up with after reading up on both technologies. I could be way off, but I nerd out on this stuff and find the details of implementation fascinating.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Awesome. Looking forward to your tests.
> 
> Edit: Some relevant info:
> - Diablo 3 update with G-sync: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=362
> 
> - G-sync issues with 770 SLI: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=207
> 
> - G-sync stuttering with 780 SLI: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=616


Thanks for the extra info.









After looking at those threads, the one most relevant to my situation is, of course, the 780 SLI thread with Battlefield 4. I will say that I have not experienced any of these issues on my EVGA 780 Ti OC Edition cards. I get high framerates, and no stutter at all. If anything, BF4 became slightly smoother after installing my GSync kit.

I am using the 337.50 Beta drivers. Maybe that is why?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> If Gsync indeed does use DisplayPort VBLANK as the basis of its implementation, then they are very much the same thing. nVidia simply added some hardware to make it viable in current display port setups instead of waiting for DP 1.2a or DP 1.3, thus pushing the market toward progress. Keep in mind that both nVidia and AMD are VESA partners.


There's nothing simple about the hardware they're adding. Nvidia is spending an *enormous* amount of engineering time on implementing G-Sync displays. One display OEM, Overlord, reported that they have to hand-tune each G-Sync module for each panel type that the display OEM wants to use, and that the bottleneck to getting their own G-Sync model rolled out was due to Nvidia's design resources.

The issue, and the reason for some...vigorous...comments, is that AMD is expecting the display manufacturers to do the work on their own. They've announced no partnerships. They've announced no direct support. In fact, their announcement of FreeSync stated explicitly that they brought it up to "encourage" display manufacturers to invest in the technology. Which is why I get a bit riled when people claim that FreeSync is 100% awesomely better than G-Sync because it's free (it's not) and open (sortof - if it ever exists). It becomes another pawn in the Red vs Green chessboard to them, and facts fly out the window. I prefer facts, and so attempt to refute the spin that the internet has generated but that statements by AMD itself directly refute.

It is very clear from the info we have so far that some sort of vblank extension is how G-Sync works. The devil, however, is in the details, and those details are what Nvidia is expending time and money into figuring out, and then charging us for the results of that effort.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It is very clear from the info we have so far that some sort of vblank extension is how G-Sync works. The devil, however, is in the details, and those details are what Nvidia is expending time and money into figuring out, and then charging us for the results of that effort.


So then, what yo're saying is... that we agree?









No seriously, that's what I was trying to say (Including the hardware tuning). It is my belief that the Gsync module simply handles the work of doing the VBLANK calls to the monitor, which would require timing and tuning. I never said that Freesync was better -- just that they are the same tech.

There's no argument here, friend. I want whichever side has the best frame rates with the prettiest graphics to win. If Intel released a card tomorrow that smoked both AMD and nVidia's best offering, I'd be lining up to buy one. I play for no side, I just like tech.This particular tech is good for the industry, so I'm on board no matter who makes it.


----------



## fateswarm

This is gonna have horrible colors and very bright black, won't it?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> This is gonna have horrible colors and very bright black, won't it?


No....

The answer to this question has been said so many times in this thread already. Here is the summary....


It is a true 8-bit TN panel, versus the standard 6-bit
A new type of TN panel; new materials and production methods
It has near PLS/IPS color reproduction
Better viewing angles than other TNs

All while maintaining the ~1ms response time of the typical "gaming" TN panel. Everyone that I have spoken with that have seen this panel in person all tend to agree with the above points. The blacks on it should actually be better than IPS, which honestly isn't very hard to do.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> No....
> 
> The answer to this question has been said so many times in this thread already. Here is the summary....
> 
> 
> It is a true 8-bit TN panel, versus the standard 6-bit
> A new type of TN panel; new materials and production methods
> It has near PLS/IPS color reproduction
> Better viewing angles than other TNs
> 
> All while maintaining the ~1ms response time of the typical "gaming" TN panel. Everyone that I have spoken with that have seen this panel in person all tend to agree with the above points. The blacks on it should actually be better than IPS, which honestly isn't very hard to do.


The proper response here is "I don't know."

The only thing ASUS has hinted it as that it will have better image quality than the VG series. I'm typing this on a VG248QE, which is sitting right next to a QNIX PLS panel. The difference between black levels and color reproduction is VAST. The only thing the VG does better is motion clarity. It gets blown away in every other category.

I really don't know why you feel the need to make claims about the image quality of this monitor when you haven't seen it in person. You have no empirical evidence to support these claims.


----------



## Mand12

Except for the "people who have seen this panel in person." Those people do exist.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Except for the "people who have seen this panel in person." Those people do exist.


They saw someone else demonstrate a prototype in January. We already know they didn't see the version of gsync the monitor will ship with. We already know they didn't see the AG coating the monitor will ship with. And we know that none of them performed any sort of color accuracy tests, much less actually got to interact with the prototype.

We all hope this monitor will make gaming on an IPS/PLS absurd. I just don't understand why everyone wants to talk about how good it's image quality is when there is no real evidence to support the claims.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

I see your marathon morphing gif. That's cool


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Except for the "people who have seen this panel in person." Those people do exist.


Don't worry, I have learned to ignore Donny, he just loves to hate on the display for no reason at all. He ignores the reports coming from people who have seen it in person as if it is some big conspiracy.

On a complete unrelated, to his hate, note.....

My GTX 780 Ti showed up today, opened the box and in it was a GTX 770. Amazon promptly refunded my money in advance and gave me a return label to get it back to them.

Now I wait another two days for, hopefully, an actual 780 Ti to show up.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> They saw someone else demonstrate a prototype in January. We already know they didn't see the version of gsync the monitor will ship with. We already know they didn't see the AG coating the monitor will ship with. And we know that none of them performed any sort of color accuracy tests, much less actually got to interact with the prototype.
> 
> We all hope this monitor will make gaming on an IPS/PLS absurd. I just don't understand why everyone wants to talk about how good it's image quality is when there is no real evidence to support the claims.


Since when does first-hand observation not count as evidence?


----------



## mikeaj

What was said was "real evidence." Anecdotal evidence generally isn't that strong, especially in this case where the monitor has definitely been tweaked in nontrivial ways since people saw it.

I mean, it's hard to see a lot of potential uniformity issues, get a gauge on contrast, and whatever else with the naked eye, hence the reference to standard lab testing gear. Not to mention, in an environment where you don't have control over the content being displayed on the screen or the lighting. Or influences from the way the setup is shown, the people telling you about it, and/or simply not being in the correct state of mind or having the right reference when evaluating it.

This doesn't mean the monitor is good or bad, just that you need to take prerelease reports with the correctly sized grains of salt and understand the level of uncertainty (there's always uncertainty, just to different extents) inherent in the level of information gathered so far.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> This doesn't mean the monitor is good or bad, just that you need to take prerelease reports with the correctly sized grains of salt and understand the level of uncertainty (there's always uncertainty, just to different extents) inherent in the level of information gathered so far.


Fine, but there's a big difference between healthy skepticism and nihilism.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> What was said was "real evidence." Anecdotal evidence generally isn't that strong, especially in this case where the monitor has definitely been tweaked in nontrivial ways since people saw it.
> 
> I mean, it's hard to see a lot of potential uniformity issues, get a gauge on contrast, and whatever else with the naked eye, hence the reference to standard lab testing gear. Not to mention, in an environment where you don't have control over the content being displayed on the screen or the lighting. Or influences from the way the setup is shown, the people telling you about it, and/or simply not being in the correct state of mind or having the right reference when evaluating it.
> 
> This doesn't mean the monitor is good or bad, just that you need to take prerelease reports with the correctly sized grains of salt and understand the level of uncertainty (there's always uncertainty, just to different extents) inherent in the level of information gathered so far.


Exactly this. The only thing we have to go on is ASUS reps hinting that the image quality will surpass the VG series. This could easily surpass the IQ of the VG series and still be mediocre.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Don't worry, I have learned to ignore Donny, he just loves to hate on the display for no reason at all. He ignores the reports coming from people who have seen it in person as if it is some big conspiracy.
> 
> On a complete unrelated, to his hate, note.....
> 
> My GTX 780 Ti showed up today, opened the box and in it was a GTX 770. Amazon promptly refunded my money in advance and gave me a return label to get it back to them.
> 
> Now I wait another two days for, hopefully, an actual 780 Ti to show up.


No dude, it's your arrogant attitude I hate. You post speculation as if it's gospel and get angry when you get called out on being FOS. But hey, TSMC is pumping out 30k wafers per minute, right? And you read a comment three months ago from someone you've probably never spoken to who says this monitor looked pretty, so anyone who is skeptical must be insane, right?


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Exactly this. The only thing we have to go on is ASUS reps hinting that the image quality will surpass the VG series. This could easily surpass the IQ of the VG series and still be mediocre.


As long as it is better than most current TN panels does it really matter? I mean the technology in this monitor doesn't exist anywhere else yet, if the image quality is even the same as current crappy TN panels I think the audience remains unchanged. 1440p gsync 144hz ...


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> As long as it is better than most current TN panels does it really matter? I mean the technology in this monitor doesn't exist anywhere else yet, if the image quality is even the same as current crappy TN panels I think the audience remains unchanged. 1440p gsync 144hz ...


If it has better IQ than most TN panels, then it will be wildly successful, and I will be ecstatic. I just want to see results before I crown it king, because I know from first hand experience how bad its predecessor is when it comes to IQ.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> If it has better IQ than most TN panels, then it will be wildly successful, and I will be ecstatic. I just want to see results before I crown it king, because I know from first hand experience how bad its predecessor is when it comes to IQ.


Waiting for results to crown it king is fine, but why the campaign to prevent any and all excitement based on very clearly stated as preliminary observations? What reason do we have to disbelieve them? What reason do _you_ have to convince people to not believe them?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Waiting for results to crown it king is fine, but why the campaign to prevent any and all excitement based on very clearly stated as preliminary observations? What reason do we have to disbelieve them? What reason do _you_ have to convince people to not believe them?


Image quality is largely an objective science. All of the major factors can be measured empirically. We have no contrast numbers, no color accuracy test results. I don't disbelieve the people who saw it, I just know that no one has any idea what the objective measurements of IQ will end up being.

The best indication we have is ASUS hinting that it will surpass the IQ of the VG series. So we could assume that means it will have a better contrast ratio than VG248QE, which is somewhere between 300-500:1. The QNIX PLS panels are sitting at 1000-1300:1. So where will the ROG fall in that range? The people who saw the monitor in a controlled demo can't answer that question, because they weren't allowed to test it.


----------



## Robilar

Why even bother with direct comparisons to IPS monitors? It's not aimed at the the IPS market. It is a gsync enabled TN panel gaming monitor. Asus asserts that it will be better than the standard TN panel and if so that is great. However, the majority of the folks (myself included) are buying it because it is a 1440P gsync monitor. I don't use an IPS monitor for gaming, too much input lag.

I had 3 different Korean "junk" monitors all of which promised dirt cheap overclocking IPS panels. All 3 ended up being garbage for various reasons. I know there are a few folks here at OCN that have gotten decent ones, I was unlucky. Even those that own ones that are decent have commented on the TN 120 or 144hz monitors still being faster and more responsive. At this point based on my experiences, I will be sticking to name brand, quality monitors.

I have a Dell IPS monitor that I use for work. I have tried it for gaming and was not happy. Then again the ROG monitor is not aimed at the work segment.


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Why even bother with direct comparisons to IPS monitors? It's not aimed at the the IPS market. It is a gsync enabled TN panel gaming monitor. Asus asserts that it will be better than the standard TN panel and if so that is great. However, the majority of the folks (myself included) are buying it because it is a 1440P gsync monitor. I don't use an IPS monitor for gaming, too much input lag.
> 
> I had 3 different Korean "junk" monitors all of which promised dirt cheap overclocking IPS panels. All 3 ended up being garbage for various reasons. I know there are a few folks here at OCN that have gotten decent ones, I was unlucky. Even those that own ones that are decent have commented on the TN 120 or 144hz monitors still being faster and more responsive. At this point based on my experiences, I will be sticking to name brand, quality monitors.
> 
> I have a Dell IPS monitor that I use for work. I have tried it for gaming and was not happy. Then again the ROG monitor is not aimed at the work segment.


This guy gets it. Not worth comparing IQ to IPS, it will not win period. 1440P Gsync, sign me up. Any increased IQ is just a bonus. I will have an IPS monitor right next to the Swift.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> What was said was "real evidence." Anecdotal evidence generally isn't that strong, especially in this case where the monitor has definitely been tweaked in nontrivial ways since people saw it.
> 
> I mean, it's hard to see a lot of potential uniformity issues, get a gauge on contrast, and whatever else with the naked eye, hence the reference to standard lab testing gear. Not to mention, in an environment where you don't have control over the content being displayed on the screen or the lighting. Or influences from the way the setup is shown, the people telling you about it, and/or simply not being in the correct state of mind or having the right reference when evaluating it.
> 
> This doesn't mean the monitor is good or bad, just that you need to take prerelease reports with the correctly sized grains of salt and understand the level of uncertainty (there's always uncertainty, just to different extents) inherent in the level of information gathered so far.


Do you honestly believe the production model is going to be WORSE than the model they allowed to be seen in public?

The answer to that would be "No.".

The panel observed in the wild is the panel that is getting used, the only unknown spec was what coating they were going to use; AG vs Non-AG. The rest of the specs have been known, to even imply there is going to be some drastic change that somehow makes this panel worse right now is just insane.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Do you honestly believe the production model is going to be WORSE than the _*prototype*_ model they allowed to be seen in public?
> 
> The answer to that would be "No.".


Can't fix what isn't broken, but still a useful added word.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> improved TN panel right?. which I think means better colours and better viewing angels?. why it only has a display port?
> 
> thinking of cheating on my ASUS VG278HE once this goes available on Amazon.


Just curious whats your calibration settings while with lightboost on/off? I have the same monitor and yeah I'm trying to be patient for this monitor but I'm also looking into the 2420z.


----------



## Daious

When do we expect to see monitors with DP 1.3? Would it be worth the wait over this monitor?


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Just curious whats your calibration settings while with lightboost on/off? I have the same monitor and yeah I'm trying to be patient for this monitor but I'm also looking into the 2420z.


I was reading about that yesterday but done nothing. I was afraid to damage something. going to 2420z from that!?. seems not worth it.


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daious*
> 
> When do we expect to see monitors with DP 1.3? Would it be worth the wait over this monitor?


I don't think DP 1.3 would really help for this monitor. 4k is where the bandwidth becomes a concern.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Do you honestly believe the production model is going to be WORSE than the model they allowed to be seen in public?
> 
> The answer to that would be "No.".
> 
> The panel observed in the wild is the panel that is getting used, the only unknown spec was what coating they were going to use; AG vs Non-AG. The rest of the specs have been known, to even imply there is going to be some drastic change that somehow makes this panel worse right now is just insane.


Overall no, but there could be regression in image quality during G-Sync or something like that; haven't they been working on the G-Sync implementation to get it stable and so on? Maybe there needs to be an addition in display latency to make it work here, for example. Of course the underlying factors are way different so this example isn't so good, but recall how LightBoost screwed with colors, brightness, contrast, and so on, especially in earlier models.

If this weren't Asus, on pretty much every monitor I'd be worried maybe none of the pixel overdrive settings are any good unless there is proof to the contrary.

Say VG248QE's default gamma curve is so wrong I wonder if it was intentional to make certain things easier to see in games. If so, other gaming-oriented models could have similar characteristics. Maybe they're not paying too much attention to panel uniformity on shipping units and the models people saw were relatively good.

Overall, my expectation (predicted most likely scenario) would be that it's a good monitor for gaming, bringing one of the best experiences available (edit: which could well be generous... I mean, usually things are close to the mean, duh). But we'll see. No need to be so certain about anything yet.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Overall no, but there could be regression in image quality during G-Sync or something like that; haven't they been working on the G-Sync implementation to get it stable and so on? Maybe there needs to be an addition in display latency to make it work here, for example.


Existing test results of G-Sync demonstrate otherwise. Unless you can come up with a reason why it would suddenly all go to crap and yet Asus would still move foward even after that, we have no reason to not believe them.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Existing test results of G-Sync demonstrate otherwise. Unless you can come up with a reason why it would suddenly all go to crap and yet Asus would still move foward even after that, we have no reason to not believe them.


Except that the existing DIY kits are all defective according to nvidia's latest action in delaying all monitors with integrated gsync.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Overall no, but there could be regression in image quality during G-Sync or something like that; haven't they been working on the G-Sync implementation to get it stable and so on? Maybe there needs to be an addition in display latency to make it work here, for example. Of course the underlying factors are way different so this example isn't so good, but recall how LightBoost screwed with colors, brightness, contrast, and so on, especially in earlier models.
> 
> If this weren't Asus, on pretty much every monitor I'd be worried maybe none of the pixel overdrive settings are any good unless there is proof to the contrary.
> 
> Say VG248QE's default gamma curve is so wrong I wonder if it was intentional to make certain things easier to see in games. If so, other gaming-oriented models could have similar characteristics. Maybe they're not paying too much attention to panel uniformity on shipping units and the models people saw were relatively good.
> 
> Overall, my expectation (predicted most likely scenario) would be that it's a good monitor for gaming, bringing one of the best experiences available (edit: which could well be generous... I mean, usually things are close to the mean, duh). But we'll see. No need to be so certain about anything yet.


The G-sync "issue" is getting the timing set, each panel model has to have the G-Sync module calibrated to it. It wasn't as easy as just building a G-sync module and putting it in, they ended up having to take additional steps in the production process to match the modules to the panels.

As of right now there is no indication that G-Sync degrades the picture quality either, if that was the case we would be hearing about it, since G-sync has been out in use for a few months now. G-Sync != UMLB, they are two different feature sets.

I guess I just find it interesting that people on this forum are so quick to crap on this display and say so many negative things about it, when they have never seen it themselves. Especially in the face of people who have seen the display and have reported that it looks nothing like your average TN panel.

Which is something that makes complete sense since this is a new TN panel using new production methods and better materials. It is an 8-bit panel, purpose built, compared to the average 6-bit panel that every other TN panel on the market is.

As far as I am aware this is the first TRULY 8-bit TN panel seen in the consumer market space, as compared to the standard 6-bit TN with dithering. To give an idea on what that means; 6-bit without dither produces just over 262,000 colors, a true 8-bit panel produces over 16.7 million colors!

The standard TN panel is 6-bit with FRC, dithering, which allows it to artificially produce just over 16 million colors. The problem with dithering is it does impact image quality, especially color reproduction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Except that the existing DIY kits are all defective according to nvidia's latest action in delaying all monitors with integrated gsync.


Really? So all the people running them right now aren't capable of it now? They broke?

The last comment I heard from Nvidia is they are adjusting the timing on each module for the specific panels outside the already done Asus panels. So unless you have a legitimate source that states all kits are defective, keep it to yourself.

EDIT:

Yup, just looked, can't find a single source stating the blatant lie you just put up here.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Thanks for the extra info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the 337.50 Beta drivers. Maybe that is why?


Could be the reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Overall no, but there could be regression in image quality during G-Sync or something like that; haven't they been working on the G-Sync implementation to get it stable and so on? Maybe there needs to be an addition in display latency to make it work here, for example. Of course the underlying factors are way different so this example isn't so good, but recall how LightBoost screwed with colors, brightness, contrast, and so on, especially in earlier models.


Not to be rude but since you seem to be pretty interested in G-sync, why not take the time to inform yourself about it before making guesses?
I say that because the G-sync kits have been out for a while now and we do know already that none of what you wrote above is happening.

- no image quality loss in G-sync mode
- No image quality loss in ULMB mode (Except of course the inevitable loss in average brightness output)
- No added input lag in G-sync mode

You can find all that info on the net, mainly on the BlurBusters site.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

To get back to my earlier post about testing with Single Card 780 ti vs SLI and Gsync, I tested in both Metro: Last Light as well as Battlefield 4, and I'm happy to report there was no difference in stutter or anything else performance related (other than framerate, of course) when using one card or two with Gsync.

Maybe its the specific cards I'm using, or maybe the Beta Driver fixes the issues, but I don't have a single problem with Gsync in my setup. I would advise anyone who has issues to grab the beta and see if your problems go away.


----------



## mikeaj

I have no interest in G-Sync monitors for myself (to me it's more a passing curiosity), but you're right in that I probably ought to see and read more of it before speculating on it. If you can point to the testing and data that I don't know about with respect to G-Sync, this monitor, or anything else, go ahead, please.

But I was referring to this monitor's implementation, which may not necessarily be the same as what's currently available. For one, the larger resolution here means much more data needs to be sent and processed than on existing G-Sync monitors. Existing G-Sync test results are good, but some things and details may be different from model to model? I mean, the technology is defined and operates a certain way, but still.

Early on (before anybody had products available) it was my impression that there were significant challenges associated with keeping consistency with the image with unequal frame durations, and this was one of the factors behind the minimum refresh allowed. For example, consider that the R, G, and B subpixels do not transition and behave identically. If the frame duration is different than another's, a different percentage of the frame is spent in the pixel transition times rather than steady state, if you will. This should have some minor impact on color consistency unless compensated for or the pixel transition times are negligible, and it's not necessarily something that would show up in general bench testing of colors and so on. Also, isn't G-Sync only activated in games? How do you even test for slight color deviations like this?

By the way, I thought I remembered that ULMB reduces contrast (which I would interpret as lower image quality generally) in addition to brightness, and it says that on blurbusters, for example. You just listed brightness above. I didn't see if anything said by how much or if it would be different on this monitor model.

Anyhow, I probably jumped in too late in a very long thread, apologies.


----------



## Daious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> I don't think DP 1.3 would really help for this monitor. 4k is where the bandwidth becomes a concern.


I wasn't talking about an dp 1.3 version of this monitor. Sorry, I was unclear. I was taking about monitors in general that support dp 1.3 (like a 4k 120hz).


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Except that the existing DIY kits are all defective according to nvidia's latest action in delaying all monitors with integrated gsync.


Source, please?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Except that the existing DIY kits are all defective according to nvidia's latest action in delaying all monitors with integrated gsync.


That was a rumor that was debunked a few weeks ago...

Also we have members here with the kit installed that have had stellar results.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Source, please?


I'm just guessing based on the fact that nvidia is forcing delays on all gsync monitor makers, and that the gsync integrated VG248QE is nowhere to be found as far as I am aware.

I should have clarified that it was just a hunch, but I was in a hurry. My apologies.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I'm just guessing based on the fact that nvidia is forcing delays on all gsync monitor makers, and that the gsync integrated VG248QE is nowhere to be found as far as I am aware.
> 
> I should have clarified that it was just a hunch, but I was in a hurry. My apologies.


Since when are they "forcing delays" ? A rep from Overlord said that Nvidia's engineers were working as fast as they could to get G-Sync implemented, but that they were limited by the time it took to do the painstaking work involved. What about that is "forcing" a delay? How does that come anywhere close to "defective" modules?

Saying it's just a hunch doesn't change your logic, and it's your logic that needs justification. Badly.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Since when are they "forcing delays" ? A rep from Overlord said that Nvidia's engineers were working as fast as they could to get G-Sync implemented, but that they were limited by the time it took to do the painstaking work involved. What about that is "forcing" a delay? How does that come anywhere close to "defective" modules?
> 
> Saying it's just a hunch doesn't change your logic, and it's your logic that needs justification. Badly.


The logic is simple, but the conclusion is just speculation. ASUS showed a working prototype of a gsync integrated monitor 3 months ago. The VG248QE with integrated gsync was supposed to be released by now. The tech was first introduced in November? of last year. It's not unreasonable to think that nvidia may be having some unforeseen difficulties.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> The logic is simple, but the conclusion is just speculation. ASUS showed a working prototype of a gsync integrated monitor 3 months ago. The VG248QE with integrated gsync was supposed to be released by now. The tech was first introduced in November? of last year. It's not unreasonable to think that nvidia may be having some unforeseen difficulties.


And yet there are members on here with installed kits (2 that I know of) working fine. There were very few DIY kits available in the first place. I know I tried to find one and saw a single unit on ebay a couple of months ago.

I was actually surprised they released the kits at all as the monitor makers would be losing revenue from new monitor sales.

The kit works great, just very few out in the wild. The target date for the monitors is end of Q2 for Asus and BenQ.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> The logic is simple, but the conclusion is just speculation. ASUS showed a working prototype of a gsync integrated monitor 3 months ago. The VG248QE with integrated gsync was supposed to be released by now. The tech was first introduced in November? of last year. It's not unreasonable to think that nvidia may be having some unforeseen difficulties.


They already told us what the difficulty was.....

Each module has to be calibrated for the specific panel type it is going to be used in, they didn't expect this. The expected launch was they make the G-sync module, bolt it onto a panel, and it works universally.

What really ended up happening is that G-Sync modules have to be calibrated to each specific panel model, so the timing is correct.

Examples:

_What they thought would happen_


Make G-Sync modules
Sell to manufacturers and DIY kits
End user, manufacturer or DIY user, bolts it on and is ready to go.
_What really ended up happening_


Make G-Sync module
Calibrate module to specific panel
Release to end user for that specific panel
End user installs module
The delay and problem was in the calibration step, they have to be done manually and Nvidia only has so many people that can work so many hours. It also forces them into having to batch process the modules, panel type by panel type. So if Asus puts in an order for the panel used in their VG248 series, then Nvidia has to produce the G-Sync module and then hand tune all those modules for that panel.

It just so happens that the first modules to make it out the door were for those Asus panels. The other guys like BenQ and even Overlord are _"in queue"_ awaiting their modules.

So it wasn't due to any defect, it was just an additional and unforeseen step required in the process to bring them to market, one that did unfortunately increase the wait time for some situations. Although you can still buy the module for the previously mentioned Asus display, and we have users on the forum with them.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> And yet there are members on here with installed kits (2 that I know of) working fine. There were very few DIY kits available in the first place. I know I tried to find one and saw a single unit on ebay a couple of months ago.
> 
> I was actually surprised they released the kits at all as the monitor makers would be losing revenue from new monitor sales.
> 
> The kit works great, just very few out in the wild. The target date for the monitors is end of Q2 for Asus and BenQ.


donnys tinfoil hat is gigantic.

i have a DIY kit. it works very very well. if there was a defect in it, i would know considering im looking at the screen for quite a few hours a day.

this forum hurts my brain.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> donnys tinfoil hat is gigantic.
> 
> i have a DIY kit. it works very very well. if there was a defect in it, i would know considering im looking at the screen for quite a few hours a day.
> 
> this forum hurts my brain.


I think it's safe to say that 6 months ago, nvidia expected gsync monitors to be released by now. All I'm saying is that there may have been unforseseen difficulties, and that seems to be the case. I'm not saying they won't release, just that it is taking them longer than anticipated.

However, none of this explains why there is no gsync integrated VG248QE available for purchase. Unless the DIY kit version isn't fit for mass production...


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I think it's safe to say that 6 months ago, nvidia expected gsync monitors to be released by now. All I'm saying is that there may have been unforseseen difficulties, and that seems to be the case. I'm not saying they won't release, just that it is taking them longer than anticipated


Considering they said "next year" in all of their announcements, I'm not sure why you think it's so safe to say.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I think it's safe to say that 6 months ago, nvidia expected gsync monitors to be released by now. All I'm saying is that there may have been unforseseen difficulties, and that seems to be the case. I'm not saying they won't release, just that it is taking them longer than anticipated.
> 
> However, none of this explains why there is no gsync integrated VG248QE available for purchase. Unless the DIY kit version isn't fit for mass production...


I already covered the reason for any perceived delays......about 3 posts up.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I already covered the reason for any perceived delays......about 3 posts up.


Yeah, and I don't doubt that's the case. But it does make me wonder why the VG248QE with gsync hasn't been released... maybe ASUS decided to focus on the ROG Swift instead? Or maybe nvidia is tying their hands? Who knows.


----------



## Dart06

Man I'm still waiting on news of a real release date for this monitor. Going to sell off one of my BenQ xl2420t monitors soon in anticipation.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> They already told us what the difficulty was.....
> 
> Each module has to be calibrated for the specific panel type it is going to be used in, they didn't expect this. The expected launch was they make the G-sync module, bolt it onto a panel, and it works universally.
> 
> What really ended up happening is that G-Sync modules have to be calibrated to each specific panel model, so the timing is correct.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> _What they thought would happen_
> 
> 
> Make G-Sync modules
> Sell to manufacturers and DIY kits
> End user, manufacturer or DIY user, bolts it on and is ready to go.
> _What really ended up happening_
> 
> 
> Make G-Sync module
> Calibrate module to specific panel
> Release to end user for that specific panel
> End user installs module
> So it wasn't due to any defect, it was just an additional and unforeseen step required in the process to bring them to market, one that did unfortunately increase the wait time for some situations. Although you can still buy the module for the previously mentioned Asus display, and we have users on the forum with them.


How do you know that the need to tweak each module was unforeseen? Do you have a source?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> The VG248QE with integrated gsync was supposed to be released by now.


I don't remember hearing about any plan for a "VG248QE with integrated gsync" Do you have a source?


----------



## Leviathan25

It amazes me how much of this thread boils down to two arguments - the TN panel will have bad color, and the "delayed release" is because there are problems.

Having worked 10 years in IT for various companies, I have become cynical over the years. Companies want to make money, plain and simple. If they could have released the monitor by now, they would have. Since they haven't, there's obviously a problem. Publicly, companies will always release information that puts them in the best light, so they will never admit there's a problem, even if there's a problem. "Manufacturing shortage" or "unforseen process" is either true, or code-speak for there was a problem that we don't want to let anyone know about. Unless there's a leak from within the company, we will never know.

But I don't care. Neither should anyone here. The monitor will come out when it comes out. It will be good or it will be bad. You will buy it or you won't. All this bickering back and forth about it doesn't matter... you should should take most everything you hear about this monitor with a grain of salt until an actual production model is sitting on someone's desk.

Sorry, just my 2c.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> It amazes me how much of this thread boils down to two arguments - the TN panel will have bad color, and the "delayed release" is because there are problems.
> 
> Having worked 10 years in IT for various companies, I have become cynical over the years. Companies want to make money, plain and simple. If they could have released the monitor by now, they would have. Since they haven't, there's obviously a problem. Publicly, companies will always release information that puts them in the best light, so they will never admit there's a problem, even if there's a problem. "Manufacturing shortage" or "unforseen process" is either true, or code-speak for there was a problem that we don't want to let anyone know about. Unless there's a leak from within the company, we will never know.
> 
> But I don't care. Neither should anyone here. The monitor will come out when it comes out. It will be good or it will be bad. You will buy it or you won't. All this bickering back and forth about it doesn't matter...
> 
> Sorry, just my 2c.


..and good 2cee's. Agree with everything in that statement. That's exactly how business is.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> How do you know that the need to tweak each module was unforeseen? Do you have a source?


It has been posted SEVERAL times in this thread already.........

Here; http://overlordforum.com/topic/603-nvidia-g-sync/page-2
Quote:


> It will take some time to get G-Sync expanded out even beyond the ASUS unit.
> 
> There are several issues here - *one is that each G-Sync module must be tuned to the specific panel and PCBs used for that panel.* As of now, the OEM makers - ASUS, BENQ, etc have the tech from Nvidia and are implementing them the best way they see fit (read: in whatever way makes them the most money). This goes to my point that people claiming exclusivity have no idea what they are talking about. The tech has been released to OEM makers already. The second issue is that of development. Since the tech must be tuned for each application it means it will take time for the modules to make their way into a bunch of different panel formats since R&D and production is pricey.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> It amazes me how much of this thread boils down to two arguments - the TN panel will have bad color, and the "delayed release" is because there are problems.
> 
> Having worked 10 years in IT for various companies, I have become cynical over the years. Companies want to make money, plain and simple. If they could have released the monitor by now, they would have. Since they haven't, there's obviously a problem. Publicly, companies will always release information that puts them in the best light, so they will never admit there's a problem, even if there's a problem. "Manufacturing shortage" or "unforseen process" is either true, or code-speak for there was a problem that we don't want to let anyone know about. Unless there's a leak from within the company, we will never know.
> 
> But I don't care. Neither should anyone here. The monitor will come out when it comes out. It will be good or it will be bad. You will buy it or you won't. All this bickering back and forth about it doesn't matter... you should should take most everything you hear about this monitor with a grain of salt until an actual production model is sitting on someone's desk.
> 
> Sorry, just my 2c.


I agree. I will buy it regardless of when ASUS decides to release it. But as an enthusiast and one of the relatively few in the target demographic, I won't hesitate to express my displeasure on this forum about how ASUS chooses to disseminate information. I won't hesitate to start a debate about it, either. Those of us who have spent thousands on these niche ASUS products over the years deserve more transparency. We are all trying to make the most rational upgrade decisions, and timing in this hobby is very important to get good value out of niche hardware.

Without us, the ASUS ROG department doesn't exist. We deserve better.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> It has been posted SEVERAL times in this thread already.........
> 
> Here; http://overlordforum.com/topic/603-nvidia-g-sync/page-2


Let me repeat my question again. This time I'll put the important words in bold.

How do you know that the need to tweak each module was *unforeseen*? Do you have a source?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> It has been posted SEVERAL times in this thread already.........
> 
> Here; http://overlordforum.com/topic/603-nvidia-g-sync/page-2


That didn't answer the question though, which was whether there were a source that indicates that the hand-tuning was _unforseen._ To my knowledge there isn't one.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> It amazes me how much of this thread boils down to two arguments - the TN panel will have bad color, and the "delayed release" is because there are problems.
> 
> Having worked 10 years in IT for various companies, I have become cynical over the years. Companies want to make money, plain and simple. If they could have released the monitor by now, they would have. Since they haven't, there's obviously a problem. Publicly, companies will always release information that puts them in the best light, so they will never admit there's a problem, even if there's a problem. "Manufacturing shortage" or "unforseen process" is either true, or code-speak for there was a problem that we don't want to let anyone know about. Unless there's a leak from within the company, we will never know.
> 
> But I don't care. Neither should anyone here. The monitor will come out when it comes out. It will be good or it will be bad. You will buy it or you won't. All this bickering back and forth about it doesn't matter... you should should take most everything you hear about this monitor with a grain of salt until an actual production model is sitting on someone's desk.
> 
> Sorry, just my 2c.


And that is how things are.


----------



## Robilar

This thread should be locked until we actually get some kind of actual update info from a reliable source....


----------



## h2spartan

2571 posts later, still no release date info.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> ...
> I don't remember hearing about any plan for a "VG248QE with integrated gsync" Do you have a source?


Nvidia and/or asus were stating this during (or just after) the launch of the whole g-sync feature.

edit:
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/vg248qe-g-sync-nvidia-asus,24766.html


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> 2571 posts later, still no release date info.


I don't think our post count will affect when Asus announces a release date







. As recently as 1 week ago they said mid-late Q2. So we probably won't know a date/time until mid may (pure speculation).


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> I don't think our post count will affect when Asus announces a release date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


"- Sir, we have reports of 3000 replies on that overclock.net thread. - OMG release something immediately, this is serious. - Sir we got a cat. A black cat. It's ready for release. - That doesn't make sense. - I know, neither does wanting to release something based on thread reply count."


----------



## Leviathan25

If we make it to 9000, I'm totally posting a picture of Vegeta scanning the monitor's power level with his scouter.


----------



## wermad

Maybe they're working on a 4k 120Hz GSync IPS with DP 1.3....I'll take three









Any info from the rog forums btw???


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Maybe they're working on a 4k 120Hz GSync IPS with DP 1.3....I'll take three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any info from the rog forums btw???


Yeah, I wish. I would preorder that so fast, but I highly doubt thats coming any time soon.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Maybe they're working on a 4k 120Hz GSync IPS with DP 1.3....I'll take three


Make it OLED and then we're talking.


----------



## wermad

Honestly, they may have abandoned this ship and to maybe start concentrating on entry level 4k 60hz monitors. Samsung already has an impressive entry ~$600-700. Too bad its TN







.

A bad-a$$ rog 4k may be in the works later on when technology for 4k becomes more cost effective.


----------



## fateswarm

OLED is deteriorating and dies soon. It's organic technology. Unless you want to keep it for 2 years.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Honestly, they may have abandoned this ship and to maybe start concentrating on entry level 4k 60hz monitors. Samsung already has an impressive entry ~$600-700. Too bad its TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> A bad-a$$ rog 4k may be in the works later on when technology for 4k becomes more cost effective.


that monitor looks really nice. i fanboyed out too much over gsync to go back now lol. but i could always have both!!


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> OLED is deteriorating and dies soon. It's organic technology. Unless you want to keep it for 2 years.


OLED is amazing and the lifespan issues are becoming less of a factor as techs figure out ways to increase longevity


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> OLED is amazing and the lifespan issues are becoming less of a factor as techs figure out ways to increase longevity


It will always be organic. What are they going to do? Put it in a jar and feed like fishies?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> that monitor looks really nice. i fanboyed out too much over gsync to go back now lol. but i could always have both!!


so true

I'm really interested in g-sync but that 4k samsung is very attractive


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> so true
> 
> I'm really interested in g-sync but that 4k samsung is very attractive


They would be for completely different purposes?

Gsync monitors are aimed at fast moving games. 4k monitors are for hi resolution content.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> They would be for completely different purposes?
> 
> Gsync monitors are aimed at fast moving games. 4k monitors are for hi resolution content.


exactly! my point was it would be nice to have both, the 4k for single player hi-rez gaming and the ROG for fast paced mp gaming


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It will always be organic. What are they going to do? Put it in a jar and feed like fishies?


I don't know, I'm not a tech :'( all I know is that OLED used to have a really short lifespan but they have been finding ways to increase the longevity and size of oled panels


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It will always be organic. What are they going to do? Put it in a jar and feed like fishies?


Organic doesn't mean alive. A plastic cup is organic, yet it's not alive.

Lifetime has increased dramatically over the last several years. They're not quite there yet, but they're close and making direct, meaningful progress.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Organic doesn't mean alive. A plastic cup is organic, yet it's not alive.


Yes, it's dead and it degrades. Hey alive degrades too.

Oh I'm just joking with you. I know they can improve it. But I don't claim to hide the fact I'm afraid they won't be able to perfect it.

But OK, if they manage to make a monitor that degrades only after 10 years and that is approximately not noticeable, then they got a product.


----------



## Mand12

Most plastic cups tend not to degrade, just sayin'









But in all seriousness, the lifetime improvement even over the past several years has been really substantial.

The issue with OLED lifetime is tricky, though. We're not talking about the sort of lifetime where it works for a while and then stops working. Lifetime in the case of OLEDs means a gradual, exponential falloff in the brightness for a given amount of incoming electrical power. So while your monitor may be nice and bright when you get it, two years later it may be half as bright. That's not acceptable in a consumer product, and the rate at which it falls off has been the target of research.

What makes matters worse is that brightness itself plays a role in lifetime - the harder you drive the OLED, the faster it decays. Which means that nice, high-brightness computer displays have a tradeoff between the brightness that we want and the longevity that we also want.

Even worse still is the fact that the different _colors_ of OLEDs have different decay rates. The red has the slowest decay, green faster, and blue fastest. This is especially bad for a consumer display, because it means that not only do you have a brightness drop, you have a color shift as time goes on. Sure, you could compensate by doing color recalibration periodically, but that's not really a solution.

This isn't meant to be a doom and gloom post, however, as they have been making real progress. OLEDs in mobile are getting to the point of being pretty reliable and very common. This is partly because mobile typically doesn't have as much screen uptime as a desktop display likely would, and the lifetime clock only ticks when the display is on rather than a set amount of time. As far as desktops and tvs, I expect a significant transition over the next several years.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It will always be organic. What are they going to do? Put it in a jar and feed like fishies?


They will bring Grandma out of the home and have her can the display to increase shelf life!


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It will always be organic. What are they going to do? Put it in a jar and feed like fishies?


I would nurture my display with love.


----------



## majnu

ulmb and g-sync can't be activated at the same time. is that right?


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> ulmb and g-sync can't be activated at the same time. is that right?


Yes.









But maybe in future.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> ulmb and g-sync can't be activated at the same time. is that right?


Yes, that's right. It's one or the other.


----------



## Waro

Seems like we get 3D Vision in 1440p!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate 2 days ago*
> 
> JJ,
> 
> Can you confirm 100% this won't do 1440p 3d?
> 
> I would buy it if it does.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ 21 hours ago*
> 
> The ROG SWIFT will support 1440P ( 2560×1440 ) 3D VISION. Stay tuned for more information ( This is pretty awesome! )


Source


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Seems like we get 3D Vision in 1440p!
> 
> Source


Oooooooooooohhhhhhhh dang!

That is going to please a lot of people!


----------



## Falknir

Awesome news indeed. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Seems like we get 3D Vision in 1440p!
> 
> Source


Well, that settles it. I'll need more GPU than a simple 780TI to push this baby 1440p 3D Vision. Good news indeed finding out we can have it all.









I was looking at two 290's for $880 and sell the extra GPU I'd have but would lose G-sync and 3D Vision. Going to have to figure out something to enjoy this baby at full glory. Sent the 780TI in for RMA today, it should be back before this drops. Wonder if the 790 is going to release.


----------



## Simkin

Lets hope the overall picture quality (colors, gamma and contrast) is better then the horrible 120Hz/144Hz Asus monitors thats on the market today.

The Asus VG236H was a glossy 23" 120Hz monitor and i loved it in every way. The same with the Samsung S27A950D 27" 120Hz, it was a really nice gaming monitor. Both of them glossy, and they where MILES better then the anti-glare Asus'es..

I actually returned my VG278H because of the horrible gamma/contrast and dull colors. And that anti glare coating? Makes the PQ even more horrible.

If Asus want 800$ for this, its not out of my pocket if they dont ramp up the PQ.


----------



## solt

when are expecting this? Start of Q2 is now!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Lets hope the overall picture quality (colors, gamma and contrast) is better then the horrible 120Hz/144Hz Asus monitors thats on the market today.
> 
> The Asus VG236H was a glossy 23" 120Hz monitor and i loved it in every way.


I'm thinking of waiting for the Benqs and the Viewsonics on gsync. I hope they are good. In any case I hope this is promoted and supported by more players.

Or at least the strobing features.

Come to think of it, we should be lucky to be getting 120+hz monitors at all. It's a really sad state of afairs for monitors. It's so dominated by TV users.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Come to think of it, we should be lucky to be getting 120+hz monitors at all. It's a really sad state of afairs for monitors. It's so dominated by TV users.


It's depressing when you think of it. We used to have 120Hz+ and low persistence on CRT years ago. And all that with great viewing angles and color.
And now they've only started bringing back the concept of fluidity and motion clarity on displays. And it's a niche market.
And the worst part is none of these were planned by the industry.

120Hz was developed for shutter glasses 3D. Not for 2D.
And the low persistence modes is a response to the lightboost hack. Lightboost was only intended to improve brightness and reduce cross-talk in 3D mode.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Lightboost was only intended to improve brightness and reduce cross-talk in 3D mode.


I suspect the scientists knew what it was but the marketing thought "we can't sell it like that, tell them it's brighter".

Yeah.. do not underestimate human stupidity.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Lets hope the overall picture quality (colors, gamma and contrast) is better then the horrible 120Hz/144Hz Asus monitors thats on the market today.
> 
> The Asus VG236H was a glossy 23" 120Hz monitor and i loved it in every way. The same with the Samsung S27A950D 27" 120Hz, it was a really nice gaming monitor. Both of them glossy, and they where MILES better then the anti-glare Asus'es..
> 
> I actually returned my VG278H because of the horrible gamma/contrast and dull colors. And that anti glare coating? Makes the PQ even more horrible.
> 
> If Asus want 800$ for this, its not out of my pocket if they dont ramp up the PQ.


The VG248QE has good gamma and colors... you just need to wrangle with the controls a lot. After messing with it a couple of days, I got it to almost match my eIPS Dell monitor.


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> The VG248QE has good gamma and colors... you just need to wrangle with the controls a lot. After messing with it a couple of days, I got it to almost match my eIPS Dell monitor.


Well, i tried to get my VG278H good, but i did not succeed. My Samsung S27A950D was perfect out of the box.

The conclusion for me is that Asus have horrible monitors when it comes to overall picture quality, except the VG236H.

Its sad, because i love Asus and their products, their motherboards and network products, i have always been a Asus fan, but their monitors suck monkey balls, and it is a shame.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Well, i tried to get my VG278H good, but i did not succeed. My Samsung S27A950D was perfect out of the box.
> 
> The conclusion for me is that Asus have horrible monitors when it comes to overall picture quality, except the VG236H.
> 
> Its sad, because i love Asus and their products, their motherboards and network products, i have always been a Asus fan, but their monitors suck monkey balls, and it is a shame.


It sounds like you haven't ever used a colorimeter to properly calibrate any of your displays, which is a shame. I think you might be surprised how off most monitors are out of the box, even the "best" displays out of the box need to be calibrated. The exception are some ultra high end professional displays that come factory calibrated, but you are talking $2,000 displays at that point.

Everything else in the consumer and gamer segment are not touched at the factory and should be properly calibrated based off your lighting conditions to really take advantage of them. In truth the panels that seem to benefit from proper calibration the most are TN panels, the difference between one out of the box and one that has been calibrated is night and day. Which leads me to my next point.......

I feel more than comfortable saying that most people who complain about certain displays picture quality haven't actually calibrated them, ever.

Heck, the IPS I am sitting in front of at this moment has a huge difference between calibrated and not calibrated.


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> It sounds like you haven't ever used a colorimeter to properly calibrate any of your displays, which is a shame. I think you might be surprised how off most monitors are out of the box, even the "best" displays out of the box need to be calibrated. The exception are some ultra high end professional displays that come factory calibrated, but you are talking $2,000 displays at that point.
> 
> Everything else in the consumer and gamer segment are not touched at the factory and should be properly calibrated based off your lighting conditions to really take advantage of them. In truth the panels that seem to benefit from proper calibration the most are TN panels, the difference between one out of the box and one that has been calibrated is night and day. Which leads me to my next point.......
> 
> I feel more than comfortable saying that most people who complain about certain displays picture quality haven't actually calibrated them, ever.
> 
> Heck, the IPS I am sitting in front of at this moment has a huge difference between calibrated and not calibrated.


Ok. So what you are saying, is that if im gonna buy a Asus monitor, i also have to get a colorimeter? And have someone to calibrate it for me?

Well, then i rather buy a Samsung that is almost perfect straight out of the box, and i will say it again. The Samsung S27A950D beat the VG278H i therms of PQ by a wide margin.

The thing is that i did alot of research about he Asus, but i did not get it the way i wanted. I stand to what i said earlier. The 120/144Hz Asus'es out there today is crap i therms of PQ.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> The VG248QE has good gamma and colors... you just need to wrangle with the controls a lot. After messing with it a couple of days, I got it to almost match my eIPS Dell monitor.


I was a die-hard IPS guy, still am, but I finally got hold of vg248qe, slapped a popular ICC color profile and found it to be very nice indeed....

If this monitor is better than 248qe like they say, its gonna be pretty sweet IMO, even without IPS


----------



## Jbgough123

I've only been around a few low end IPS monitors but my new asus 144hz after a couple solid days of on/off config playing and some different ICC profiles now it looks legit amazing. Scares me to think people use ANY monitor TN or isp 50$ or 1000$ without taking while to actually set it up and calibrate it.


----------



## estabya

This needs to come out already! So much for early Q2









I really want to go 1440p, but I'm unwilling to lose the high refresh rate. Plus I want an excuse to add a third 780


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Ok. So what you are saying, is that if im gonna buy a Asus monitor, i also have to get a colorimeter? And have someone to calibrate it for me?
> 
> Well, then i rather buy a Samsung that is almost perfect straight out of the box, and i will say it again. The Samsung S27A950D literally raped the VG278H i therms of PQ.
> 
> The thing is that i did alot of research about he Asus, but i did not get it the way i wanted. I stand to what i said earlier. The 120/144Hz Asus'es out there today is crap i therms of PQ.


No, I am saying you should buy a colorimeter and calibrate EVERY display in your house. TV, computer, laptops, etc, etc; they are absolutely worth it. I am also saying you shouldn't judge a display until it is calibrated.

Yes, it is true some manufacturers have a better look out of the box than others, and that even changes within same model box by box. However, outside of those professional pre-calibrated displays, there isn't a manufacturer out there that really does a great job out fo the box.


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> No, I am saying you should buy a colorimeter and calibrate EVERY display in your house. TV, computer, laptops, etc, etc; they are absolutely worth it. I am also saying you shouldn't judge a display until it is calibrated.
> 
> Yes, it is true some manufacturers have a better look out of the box than others, and that even changes within same model box by box. However, outside of those professional pre-calibrated displays, there isn't a manufacturer out there that really does a great job out fo the box.


I understand what you trying to say. But the Samsung worked straight out of the box for me, everything was right. The colors, gamma and contrast was just spot on, i really enjoyed that monitor. It was a thrill to game with.

Now, maybe you are right, and the VG278H would have been a nice monitor to game on after calibration, but honestly, why did not either the VG236H or the Samsung need to be calibrated? first of all i think the horrible anti glare coating is one thing to blame, but i dont think the anti glare Asus'es would be anywhere near the S27A950D or the VG236H i therms of PQ.

Just to have it clear. I have a Asus laptop and i am happy with the PQ, and i also have a Panasonic Plasma VT30 65" which have not been calibrated, and still the picture quality is bad ass.

I dont think you can blame calibration on this one.....


----------



## Krulani

Is this a good Colorimeter?

http://www.amazon.com/Datacolor-Spyder4Pro-S4P100-Colorimeter-Calibration/dp/B006TF37H8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398035683&sr=8-1&keywords=colorimeter

I'd never even heard of one until mentioned in this thread.


----------



## error-id10t

This is the one I've been considering for reference.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/798930-REG/X_Rite_EODIS3_i1Display_Pro.html

I think it'll do a good job, anyone disagrees hope they jump in.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Is this a good Colorimeter?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Datacolor-Spyder4Pro-S4P100-Colorimeter-Calibration/dp/B006TF37H8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398035683&sr=8-1&keywords=colorimeter
> 
> I'd never even heard of one until mentioned in this thread.


Yup, I use the Spyder3Pro, the version prior to 4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This is the one I've been considering for reference.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/798930-REG/X_Rite_EODIS3_i1Display_Pro.html
> 
> I think it'll do a good job, anyone disagrees hope they jump in.


This is a good one as well, although I have been told the software isn't as user friendly as the DataColor Spyder series.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Is this a good Colorimeter?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Datacolor-Spyder4Pro-S4P100-Colorimeter-Calibration/dp/B006TF37H8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398035683&sr=8-1&keywords=colorimeter
> 
> I'd never even heard of one until mentioned in this thread.


I recently bought this...

http://www.amazon.com/Datacolor-Spyder4Express-S4X100-Display-Calibration/dp/B006TF3746/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398041575&sr=8-1&keywords=spyder4+express

...for my Samsung, because I thought things were looking a little washed out and heavy on the red spectrum. Made quite a difference, in a good way. Colors are richer, spectrum is more even.

Unless you're also using your monitor for serious photo-editing, or other uses which require better color precision, it doesn't seem like it's worth paying extra for the Spyder Pro. I would definitely recommend hardware calibration, though, even for gaming. I just wouldn't spend more that $100 on hardware if that's the only reason I'm doing it.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> I recently bought this...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Datacolor-Spyder4Express-S4X100-Display-Calibration/dp/B006TF3746/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398041575&sr=8-1&keywords=spyder4+express
> 
> ...for my Samsung, because I thought things were looking a little washed out and heavy on the red spectrum. Made quite a difference, in a good way. Colors are richer, spectrum is more even.
> 
> Unless you're also using your monitor for serious photo-editing, or other uses which require better color precision, it doesn't seem like it's worth paying extra for the Spyder Pro. I would definitely recommend hardware calibration, though, even for gaming. I just wouldn't spend more that $100 on hardware if that's the only reason I'm doing it.


The advantage of the Pro is you can convert it with free software to allow TV calibration.









Also if you have multiple displays, like surround, that you want to calibrate to the exact same colors you want the Elite version. Spyder was oh so nice enough to only put calibration cloning in their Elite software.


----------



## degenn

Calibrating a TN panel is like polishing a turd -- almost a waste of money imo.... _almost_.

Give us some high-res IPS/PLS G-Sync monitors, please manufacturers! Please!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Calibrating a TN panel is like polishing a turd -- almost a waste of money imo.... _almost_.
> 
> Give us some high-res IPS/PLS G-Sync monitors, please manufacturers! Please!


Nvidia currently has G-Sync modules for the LG IPS panels you see in the Korean and Overlord displays in queue.

Unfortunately even at 120Hz IPS still has too much motion blur going on for a lot of gaming situations.


----------



## xentrox

I bought the Spyder4Elite and let me tell you, it is here to stay. 2 minutes per monitor I had all 4 screens calibrated and looking great.

If you only have one screen, the Spyder4Pro is more than enough for your needs.


----------



## degenn

Unfortunately (or fortunately, can't decide) I've just been spoiled by my Pioneer Kuro PRO-141FD (professionally calibrated by an ISFccc tech) all these years -- pretty much every other display pales in comparison other than a handful, even going on 6 years later.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Calibrating a TN panel is like polishing a turd -- almost a waste of money imo.... _almost_.


Almost.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Calibrating a TN panel is like polishing a turd -- almost a waste of money imo.... _almost_.
> 
> Give us some high-res IPS/PLS G-Sync monitors, please manufacturers! Please!


For general computer use, I'll take a hardware calibrated TN panel over most non-calibrated IPS panels any day.


----------



## fateswarm

I doubt gamers need calibrations by professionals. They just use the Windows tool and make a brightness and gamma correction and red/yellow/blue correction. Accurate calibration is for knowing what you see on the monitor is what will be seen on printing or otther monitors in general or for scientific work.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Calibrating a TN panel is like polishing a turd -- almost a waste of money imo.... _almost_.
> 
> Give us some high-res IPS/PLS G-Sync monitors, please manufacturers! Please!


Sadly IPS/PLS got too much motion blur even at high refresh rate.


----------



## degenn

Yeah I agree about the pixel response of IPS/PLS but I don't mind it as much as some. I wasn't really talking about pixel response but base image quality and the performance of the monitor in that regard (black level, ansi contrast, grayscale, gamma tracking, uniformity, viewing angle etc). I also didn't mean to give the impression that IPS/PLS are fantastic performers either as they still suffer from the inherent flaws of consumer-level LCD monitor technology, just to a lesser degree.

Unfortunately I think we have to wait for OLED to solve all of our problems and it'll be a few years yet before they are mainstream. Until then it's a game of compromise depending on preference.

Anyway I'm very interested in this ROG Swift -- I really want to see if all the hype surrounding G-Sync is legitimate.


----------



## sperson1

I am kinda wondering why asus has not been marketing their 4k 60hz monitor that supposed to be priced the same amount as this


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I doubt gamers need calibrations by professionals. They just use the Windows tool and make a brightness and gamma correction and red/yellow/blue correction. Accurate calibration is for knowing what you see on the monitor is what will be seen on printing or otther monitors in general or for scientific work.


"Calibrating" a display for games is completely over-rated... and this display is pretty much only designed for gaming.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> "Calibrating" a display for games is completely over-rated... and this display is pretty much only designed for gaming.


Depends on the display and it's user.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> "Calibrating" a display for games is completely over-rated... and this display is pretty much only designed for gaming.


I totally disagree. But subjective, of course ...

Below is a good example of my own Benq XL2420T before calibration and after calibration. Personally, I find good color saturation and shadow contrast detail to be essential to enjoying any game, really ...

Nothing worse to my eye than washed out, muted colors (which most gaming monitors I've used have when pulled right out of the box):

...

*UNCALIBRATED MONITOR*
_______________________



...

*CALIBRATED MONITOR*
_____________________



...

But user preference really dictates ...

Myself? I'll take the calibrated route as the colors and shadows are just so much better...

...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I totally disagree. But subjective, of course ...
> 
> Below is a good example of my own Benq XL2420T before calibration and after calibration. Personally, I find good color saturation and shadow contrast detail to be essential to enjoying any game, really ...
> 
> Nothing worse to my eye than washed out, muted colors (which most gaming monitors I've used have when pulled right out of the box):
> 
> ...
> 
> *UNCALIBRATED MONITOR*
> _______________________
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> *CALIBRATED MONITOR*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> But user preference really dictates ...
> 
> Myself? I'll take the calibrated route as the colors and shadows are just so much better...
> 
> ...


Sorry if that sounds insulting but I find those kinds of posts humorous. It's an artist that created it! You have no idea what he meant to show! i.e. if you do not know what the artist was looking at his screen, you don't know what he meant. It's like those people trying to say "NVIDIA looks better on this screen VS AMD, look" (and vice versa) when there is no reference point! The reference point is the artist, not your subjective point of view. The artist is subjective but he had a certain view. Otherwise, it's all subjective. Operating word, subjective. Only constant is the original artist and his monitor. Unless you assume the calibration of the artist is perfect. You could claim that and it stands as an argument mildly.


----------



## benlavigne11

Most digital artists will work on calibrated displays (not all). I have a feeling there are 2 different topics being posted as one in this thread.

1. Calibrating a display - Calibrating a display is usually calibrating it for optimal color accuracy. This is specifically very important for digital professionals such as artists / photographers so that their work looks correct on the majority of devices / print media.

2. Adjusting a display to look good - The above example is actually the reverse of what I would expect a calibrated display would look like vs an un-calibrated one. Usually calibrated displays will appear to have less contrast / saturation. Adjusting a display to create a mood in a specific game will most likely not look great for all games, so you would need to adjust your display for each game you play or adjust the games gamma to compensate etc.

Calibrating a display doesn't always mean the content you are calibrating it for will "look better" unless you are looking for color accuracy and not a "moody" contrasty saturated image like the one above.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> Most digital artists will work on calibrated displays (not all).


OK, I admit I was mainly thinking of the silliness of NVIDIA fans fighting with AMD fans (and vice versa) over what is more "accurate" when they don't have a reference! I guess the argument that artists from major studios will probably have calibrated monitors is valid.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Has Nvidia fixed custom calibration profiles yet? Last time I tried with my Spyder3 I couldn't get the calibration to stick in full screen games, which is a requirement for G-Sync. AFAIK nvidia doesn't support it and despite multiple people asking they have refused to even comment on it.

I really hope ASUS announces a release date for this monitor yet or at least some info. I've had my tax return for a while now and I planned on purchasing this but I may just pull the trigger on something else. I don't feel like waiting till June/July for a monitor.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Sorry if that sounds insulting but I find those kinds of posts humorous. It's an artist that created it! You have no idea what he meant to show! i.e. if you do not know what the artist was looking at his screen, you don't know what he meant. It's like those people trying to say "NVIDIA looks better on this screen VS AMD, look" (and vice versa) when there is no reference point! The reference point is the artist, not your subjective point of view. The artist is subjective but he had a certain view. Otherwise, it's all subjective. Operating word, subjective. Only constant is the original artist and his monitor. Unless you assume the calibration of the artist is perfect. You could claim that and it stands as an argument mildly.


You can say that, but I thought the whole point of the ridiculously high color fidelity IPS displays was that so that artists do, actually, create what they want to create using real, accurate color. The idea that they intentionally meant for you to see their work on an uncalibrated display is laughable.

If they want to wash out the colors and have things look a bit off, they'll do that themselves rather than saying "Hey, I bet this will look great after it goes through an arbitrary and unknown color filter between me and the eyeballs!"


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> *UNCALIBRATED MONITOR*
> _______________________
> 
> 
> 
> *CALIBRATED MONITOR*
> _____________________

























Its only an increasing of gamma value








everyone can do it.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its only an increasing of gamma value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone can do it.


I really hope this is sarcasm, but I have my doubts...

Gamma is one, but only one, step in display calibration.


----------



## chrisnyc75

So, Samsung is releasing a 28" 4K 60Hz panel at almost the same price point ($100 less, per reports). It will be interesting to see which wins out: resolution (Samsung) or refresh rate (Asus).

http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/Another-4K-Monitor-Option-Samsung-U28D590D-28-Display-699

I'm thinking Asus will have to drop the price to match the Samsung 4K if they want to compete. My priority is 3D, which of course makes the Asus panel my choice, but at $100 less even I would have to carefully consider if it's worth giving up 3D to get a 4K panel for less money.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> So, Samsung is releasing a 28" 4K 60Hz panel at the same price point. It will be interesting to see which wins out: resolution (Samsung) or refresh rate (Asus).
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/Another-4K-Monitor-Option-Samsung-U28D590D-28-Display-699


Refresh rate and G-Sync. The latter bit is important.

I'd also be very curious to see how the two TN panels differ on color and angle performance. Asus has been talking a big game about this new, awesome TN panel. Somehow I doubt an $800 4k will be to that level.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Refresh rate and G-Sync. The latter bit is important.
> 
> I'd also be very curious to see how the two TN panels differ on color and angle performance. Asus has been talking a big game about this new, awesome TN panel. Somehow I doubt an $800 4k will be to that level.


Yeah, but with Samsung it could go either way. When they do it right, they're the best in the biz. But when they phone it in, they can also put out some real garbage. The question is whether they think there's any need to compete with what else is out there, or if they think a 4K at $699 sells itself. I'm guessing it's the latter....and I think they're probably right. In the big picture, g-sync is still largely unknown and not even a "fad" yet.


----------



## sperson1

Asus has a 4k display in the works also that does 60Hz for the same price as the swift


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I totally disagree. But subjective, of course ...
> 
> Below is a good example of my own Benq XL2420T before calibration and after calibration. Personally, I find good color saturation and shadow contrast detail to be essential to enjoying any game, really ...
> 
> Nothing worse to my eye than washed out, muted colors (which most gaming monitors I've used have when pulled right out of the box):
> 
> ...
> 
> *UNCALIBRATED MONITOR*
> _______________________
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> *CALIBRATED MONITOR*
> _____________________
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> But user preference really dictates ...
> 
> Myself? I'll take the calibrated route as the colors and shadows are just so much better...
> 
> ...


I'd say for FPS 1st calibration might be even better as you see the chars in darker parts of the maps easier.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> I am kinda wondering why asus has not been marketing their 4k 60hz monitor that supposed to be priced the same amount as this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> So, Samsung is releasing a 28" 4K 60Hz panel at almost the same price point ($100 less, per reports). It will be interesting to see which wins out: resolution (Samsung) or refresh rate (Asus).
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/Another-4K-Monitor-Option-Samsung-U28D590D-28-Display-699
> 
> I'm thinking Asus will have to drop the price to match the Samsung 4K if they want to compete. My priority is 3D, which of course makes the Asus panel my choice, but at $100 less even I would have to carefully consider if it's worth giving up 3D to get a 4K panel for less money.


You would not only give up 3D, you would also lose:
- fluidity
- responsiveness
- motion resolution
- the ability to drive your games at acceptable frame rates
- stuttering mitigation through dynamic variable refresh rate
- low persistence capability


----------



## rustypixel

I'm in the same boat. I have the funds now as well as all my components for my build and I'm just waiting on a monitor. If this isn't available in a month's time then I'll have to get something else.

[quote name="i4mt3hwin" url="/t/1455299/asus-update-27-1440p-gsync-120hz-rog-monitor-at-ces/2630#post_22152261"

I really hope ASUS announces a release date for this monitor yet or at least some info. I've had my tax return for a while now and I planned on purchasing this but I may just pull the trigger on something else. I don't feel like waiting till June/July for a monitor.[/quote]


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> "Calibrating" a display for games is completely over-rated... and this display is pretty much only designed for gaming.


Have you done it? My results were easily worth the $75 I paid for the device and software.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Have you done it? My results were easily worth the $75 I paid for the device and software.


Vega's comment was a bit weird for me to read, as he is the de-facto display guru around here, long with the folks from Blur Busters.

I personally found it to be a night and day difference.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Vega's comment was a bit weird for me to read, as he is the de-facto display guru around here, long with the folks from Blur Busters.
> 
> I personally found it to be a night and day difference.


Same. I mean as far as the desktop/windows applications goes calibrating my 2420T with a Spyder3 brought it extremely close to my calibrated U2410. Obviously some colors were a little crappy but it was significantly closer than it was out of the box. I mean yeah I guess I could have brought it closer just by using my eyes and tweaking it but the Spyder3 got it way closer than I would have way quicker.

The only downside is the profile is tossed when running a full screen game.


----------



## Falknir

I always calibrate my monitors (ye, old fashioned way) without a Spyder and it always a nice improvement.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Same. I mean as far as the desktop/windows applications goes calibrating my 2420T with a Spyder3 brought it extremely close to my calibrated U2410. Obviously some colors were a little crappy but it was significantly closer than it was out of the box. I mean yeah I guess I could have brought it closer just by using my eyes and tweaking it but the Spyder3 got it way closer than I would have way quicker.
> 
> The only downside is the profile is tossed when running a full screen game.


Not exactly true. Most modern games actually use the .ICC profile you make.

Also why not just use Color Profile Keeper to FORCE the profile in fullscreen gaming? I do and it works great.

http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Not exactly true. Most modern games actually use the .ICC profile you make.
> 
> Also why not just use Color Profile Keeper to FORCE the profile in fullscreen gaming? I do and it works great.
> 
> http://goebish.free.fr/cpk/


I didn't even know this was a thing, cool and thanks.


----------



## HonoredShadow

You're welcome!

Select it via that program and in Windows too just to make sure.


----------



## Leviathan25

I had a Huey Pro for a while, but I wasn't very happy with the results. Out of frustration, I started reading up on manual calibration and spent about a week with 3 different monitors in the house, tweaking their settings through the hardware, etc... At first I got poor results, but I kept fiddling with it and practicing, and now I can manually calibrate just about any monitor without the need for calibration tools. It's not 100%, but I can get it pretty damn close. I'm not sure if I will purchase another calibrator anymore. As for this monitor, I will wait and see how it looks out of the box. I'll calibrated it manually first, and see if I'm happy with it. If I feel like it needs more, then I'll consider spending money on one.

Personally, what I would really like is a device that helps you calibrate your monitor at a hardware level, rather than software. Rather than create an ICC profile, I'd like something that can "look" at your screen and tell you how to adjust the various settings. I think something like that might give you a bit more control and also help you understand what is actually going on. I find these Color Calibrators are "mystifying" the process and making people think it is a bigger deal than it actually is.


----------



## MonarchX

You guys must be nuts going after an expensive TN screen. Go for high contrast ratio and deep black levels. They mean more than resolution as it makes the image pop, greatly increasing the immersion factor of any game. Get either Eizo Foris FG2421 monitor or a plasma TV with a very high contrast ratio. IPS and TN monitors are simple out of the question... If you care so much for resolution then go 3x SLI and get a 4K TV, but NOT a 4K monitor because they suck so bad!


----------



## MonarchX

Oh and calibrating displays is NOT overrated at all! Everyone should do it. I can't imagine gaming on a non-calibrated display as calibration improve the depth of the picture and its luminance, white balance, etc. Its VITAL.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> You guys must be nuts going after an expensive TN screen. Go for high contrast ratio and deep black levels. They mean more than resolution as it makes the image pop, greatly increasing the immersion factor of any game. Get either Eizo Foris FG2421 monitor or a plasma TV with a very high contrast ratio. IPS and TN monitors are simple out of the question... If you care so much for resolution then go 3x SLI and get a 4K TV, but NOT a 4K monitor because they suck so bad!


The bulk of the interest in this is for a native 120Hz 1440 display, and the benefits that G-Sync provides.

I don't care how nice your black level is, if you're seeing stuttering due to drops in framerate you won't be happy. Black levels have nothing on smoothness for increasing the immersion factor.

Beyond that, this TN is very likely to be far superior to other TN.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> You guys must be nuts going after an expensive TN screen. Go for high contrast ratio and deep black levels. They mean more than resolution as it makes the image pop, greatly increasing the immersion factor of any game. Get either Eizo Foris FG2421 monitor or a plasma TV with a very high contrast ratio. IPS and TN monitors are simple out of the question... If you care so much for resolution then go 3x SLI and get a 4K TV, but NOT a 4K monitor because they suck so bad!


That's nice, but the Eizo isn't 1440p like the swift will be, and a TV for gaming lol. I'd like to live to see a clear picture when I pan a camera. And not all 4k monitors are bad,
Dell's got a nice 4K 24" IPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Oh and calibrating displays is NOT overrated at all! Everyone should do it. I can't imagine gaming on a non-calibrated display as calibration improve the depth of the picture and its luminance, white balance, etc. Its VITAL.


That's nice, I'd love to calibrate my display, but I'm perfectly happy gaming on my XL2420T as is with lightboost. It's definitely not required.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> You guys must be nuts going after an expensive TN screen. Go for high contrast ratio and deep black levels. They mean more than resolution as it makes the image pop, greatly increasing the immersion factor of any game. Get either Eizo Foris FG2421 monitor or a plasma TV with a very high contrast ratio. IPS and TN monitors are simple out of the question... If you care so much for resolution then go 3x SLI and get a 4K TV, but NOT a 4K monitor because they suck so bad!


I don't know about other people, but I don't want this monitor because I think it's the end all be all of quality. I want it because it's most likely the highest quality "gaming" monitor for the foreseeable future. I have a U2410 as a secondary and sitting above my BenQ 2420T is a Samsung 40" TV I watch movies on. I use my BenQ for gaming and I want this for gaming as well. I want insanely low input lag, I want G-Sync and I want 144hz. The fact that is also happens to be an 8 bit panel, 1440p and whatever else they have done to make it higher quality is just icing on the cake for me.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> I don't know about other people, but I don't want this monitor because I think it's the end all be all of quality. I want it because it's most likely the highest quality "gaming" monitor for the foreseeable future. I have a U2410 as a secondary and sitting above my BenQ 2420T is a Samsung 40" TV I watch movies on. I use my BenQ for gaming and I want this for gaming as well. I want insanely low input lag, I want G-Sync and I want 144hz. The fact that is also happens to be an 8 bit panel and whatever else they have done to make it higher quality is just icing on the cake for me.


Agreed with this, except Lightboost 120Hz > 144Hz.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> You guys must be nuts going after an expensive TN screen. Go for high contrast ratio and deep black levels. They mean more than resolution as it makes the image pop, greatly increasing the immersion factor of any game. Get either Eizo Foris FG2421 monitor or a plasma TV with a very high contrast ratio. IPS and TN monitors are simple out of the question... If you care so much for resolution then go 3x SLI and get a 4K TV, but NOT a 4K monitor because they suck so bad!


The Eizo is a pretty terrible monitor. I have signed up to most threads about it. Other people had similar problems. I had 3 of these monitors sent to me. All went back. . Certain games did not give a great black level as the monitor could not 'configure' it's self to certain black levels. Also the monitor had artifacting in some scenes. Lastly the monitor had a different shade on the right hand side of the monitor.

I could no way keep that monitor. So black level was null and void.


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> You guys must be nuts going after an expensive TN screen. Go for high contrast ratio and deep black levels. They mean more than resolution as it makes the image pop, greatly increasing the immersion factor of any game. Get either Eizo Foris FG2421 monitor or a plasma TV with a very high contrast ratio. IPS and TN monitors are simple out of the question... If you care so much for resolution then go 3x SLI and get a 4K TV, but NOT a 4K monitor because they suck so bad!


One word. 120Hz (or 144







)


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> The Eizo is a pretty terrible monitor. I have signed up to most threads about it. Other people had similar problems. I had 3 of these monitors sent to me. All went back. . *Certain games did not give a great black level as the monitor could not 'configure' it's self to certain black levels.* Also the monitor had artifacting in some scenes. Lastly the monitor had a different shade on the right hand side of the monitor.
> 
> I could no way keep that monitor. So black level was null and void.


WUUUT? It doesn't calibrate itself at all. Black level is black level. I know that with some drivers, refresh rates would go from 120Hz to 60Hz, and in 60Hz mode where blacks were washed out, likely due to incorrect range. This no longer happens and it had nothing to do with the monitor itself, but drivers. Artifacting monitor? FOR REAL? Wow... How was it artifacting???

Anyway, considering that any professional calibrator and display reviewed would put contrast ratio as one of the most important if not THE most import factor of display fidelity, I don't know what to say. Some TVs, like Sony's have very low input lag and MotionFlow, which is Light-Strobing, not fake frame interpolation. Those monitors are excellent for gaming. So consoles are cool to use with TVs, and even Steam moving on to TVs is also cool, but simple PC gaming isn't? TVs are of MUCH higher quality than monitors today.

BTW, Gsync is not as amazing as you make it out to be. Sure, the smoothness factor seems constant, but the BLUR factor changes with your framerate. When your FPS plummer from 144 to 35, you will not see stutters, but you will see way more blur and trailing. The only way out to so maintain 144fps, for which you would need a hell of a graphics system 4x SLI GTX 780 Ti or something like that.

I can't imagine "Gaming" on a shallow TN monitor that cannot produce dark grays, or even neutral grays, especially without calibration.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> One word. 120Hz (or 144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Eizo Foris does 120Hz regular or Turbo 240Hz, which is just like LightBoost...


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Eizo Foris does 120Hz regular or Turbo 240Hz, which is just like LightBoost...


It's also 1080p and 24". If it were 1440p and 27", this thread would be a lot shorter.


----------



## Leviathan25

I keep seeing people talk about whether or not their graphics card can keep up with this monitor, but I see that as kind of a shallow argument. We know graphics cards and systems will keep getting better. In a year's time, new gpus will come out that are even better than today. I don't think worry about low fps at 1440p is going to matter much. I see a monitor like this as an investment that hopefully will last a long time. My plan is 2 or 3 years down the road to upgrade my GPU and have the framerate of my games to all scale upwards.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I keep seeing people talk about whether or not their graphics card can keep up with this monitor, but I see that as kind of a shallow argument. We know graphics cards and systems will keep getting better. In a year's time, new gpus will come out that are even better than today. I don't think worry about low fps at 1440p is going to matter much. I see a monitor like this as an investment that hopefully will last a long time. My plan is 2 or 3 years down the road to upgrade my GPU and have the framerate of my games to all scale upwards.


One card can't push this monitor to its edge now, but that's a good thing as far as the longevity of this monitor.

If your FPS is around 40, this monitor will still be fantastic. If over the next several years you triple your GPU capability, you'll just _then_ hit the edge of its performance.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> One card can't push this monitor to its edge now, but that's a good thing as far as the longevity of this monitor.
> 
> If your FPS is around 40, this monitor will still be fantastic. If over the next several years you triple your GPU capability, you'll just _then_ hit the edge of its performance.


I disagree. 40fps will never be able to feel close to fantastic by any stretch of the imagination. Be it at 1440p or at 16K+3D+Odorama.
40fps is mediocre and ruins any chance of immersion or enjoyment.

I also doubt you will be able to run [email protected] on modern AAA titles in the upcoming years. The games become more and more demanding each year.
Just look at what we have in store for 2015.

The Witcher 3 => "_35-45fps on a GTX 780Ti at 1080p_"
http://www.overclock.net/t/1481256/ds-the-witcher-3-900p-on-ps4-720p-on-xbox-one-gtx780ti-pushes-35-45fps-at-max-settings


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I disagree. 40fps will never be able to feel close to fantastic by any stretch of the imagination. Be it at 1440p or at 16K+3D+Odorama.
> 40fps is mediocre and ruins any chance of immersion or enjoyment.
> 
> I also doubt you will be able to run [email protected] on modern AAA titles in the upcoming years. The games become more and more demanding each year.
> Just look at what we have in store for 2015.
> 
> The Witcher 3 => "_35-45fps on a GTX 780Ti at 1080p_"
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1481256/ds-the-witcher-3-900p-on-ps4-720p-on-xbox-one-gtx780ti-pushes-35-45fps-at-max-settings


that Article that talks about Witcher 3 and the FPS is not confirmed and just rumors and it is at 8xMSAA


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I disagree. 40fps will never be able to feel close to fantastic by any stretch of the imagination. Be it at 1440p or at 16K+3D+Odorama.
> 40fps is mediocre and ruins any chance of immersion or enjoyment.
> 
> I also doubt you will be able to run [email protected] on modern AAA titles in the upcoming years. The games become more and more demanding each year.
> Just look at what we have in store for 2015.
> 
> The Witcher 3 => "_35-45fps on a GTX 780Ti at 1080p_"
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1481256/ds-the-witcher-3-900p-on-ps4-720p-on-xbox-one-gtx780ti-pushes-35-45fps-at-max-settings


I concede you might totally be right but I think judging early play from a game that is still so far out is a mistake, especially considering optimization is usually done as close to release as possible. You also make a good point about games being more demanding as time goes on but IMHO that's where the benefit of g-sync kicks in. During the time shortly after launch where you can't push [email protected] you have g-sync to make gameplay generally much smoother (according to most everyone who's used it) than it has been until now. Then in another gpu cycle or two you're able to smash pretty much any 6 mo-year old game.

(I'm very much looking forward to witcher 3 (and this monitor







))


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> You guys must be nuts going after an expensive TN screen. Go for high contrast ratio and deep black levels. They mean more than resolution as it makes the image pop, greatly increasing the immersion factor of any game. Get either Eizo Foris FG2421 monitor or a plasma TV with a very high contrast ratio. IPS and TN monitors are simple out of the question... If you care so much for resolution then go 3x SLI and get a 4K TV, but NOT a 4K monitor because they suck so bad!


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Oh and calibrating displays is NOT overrated at all! Everyone should do it. I can't imagine gaming on a non-calibrated display as calibration improve the depth of the picture and its luminance, white balance, etc. Its VITAL.


Yes.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I concede you might totally be right but I think judging early play from a game that is still so far out is a mistake, especially considering optimization is usually done as close to release as possible. You also make a good point about games being more demanding as time goes on but IMHO that's where the benefit of g-sync kicks in. During the time shortly after launch where you can't push [email protected] you have g-sync to make gameplay generally much smoother (according to most everyone who's used it) than it has been until now. Then in another gpu cycle or two you're able to smash pretty much any 6 mo-year old game.
> 
> (I'm very much looking forward to witcher 3 (and this monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


You're right as well. And there are many old games that will be a total blast as soon as the display is available. Games like Quake and Counter Strike and many others. Even some recent games.
And there is a good chance that you might be able to aim for 60fps [email protected] in the Witcher 3 once the game is optimized and at the condition you have a very high-end system and you are smart about which graphical options you set up.

It just seems to me that some people are overly optimistic about what the future hold in regards of being able to run games decently on this monitor.

Edit: I actually red "_6 year old game_" instead of "_6 mo-year old game_" in your comment.
I'm sorry but it will take several years after the release before you can run the game at 120Hz. Not 6 months.
Look, I have a 4770k with a 780ti and I can't even get Skyrim to run at 60fps @ 1920x1080 without stutter inducing drops. And that game isn't even visually impressive.


----------



## littledonny

I must say, props to ASUS for the 1400p 3D Vision announcement. I'm willing to cut some slack on IQ just to get 1440p 3D.

I have 2 780 Tis and I'm playing on 1440p right now. BF4 on Ultra rarely goes below 60fps, but rarely above 100fps. For those who don't have 3D Vision, it's a little-known fact that 3D Vision at 120hz has the same motion clarity as lightboost 120hz. I doubt that I can run 120hz consistently without turning down a few settings, but I have also noticed that aliasing is much less noticeable in 3D, so less AA is needed.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You're right as well. And there are many old games that will be a total blast as soon as the display is available. Games like Quake and Counter Strike and many others. Even some recent games.
> And there is a good chance that you might be able to aim for 60fps [email protected] in the Witcher 3 once the game is optimized and at the condition you have a very high-end system and you are smart about which graphical options you set up.
> 
> It just seems to me that some people are overly optimistic about what the future hold in regards of being able to run games decently on this monitor.
> 
> Edit: I actually red "_6 year old game_" instead of "_6 mo-year old game_" in your comment.
> I'm sorry but it will take several years after the release before you can run the game at 120Hz. Not 6 months.
> Look, I have a 4770k with a 780ti and I can't even get Skyrim to run at 60fps @ 1920x1080 without stutter inducing drops. And that game isn't even visually impressive.


I won't argue back and forth about how long it might be before you can get 120fps in x game, I will only suggest your experience with skyrim likely says more about skyrim then it does about your machine's graphical grunt. As for witcher 3 we're kind of discussing one extreme end since there's not much doubt it's going to be a graphical beast. Most games (even AAA titles) aren't witcher 3 or crysis 4 or whatever else that's basically written to only run really well on hardware that hasn't been released yet.

At any rate, great discussion, thanks!


----------



## Robilar

With that in mind, I have decided not to go with this monitor. I had a less than stellar experience recently with a pair of 780's in SLI that I picked up specifically to run this monitor.

I went back to a single 780Ti. What I will get is one of the 1080P G-Sync monitors that are coming out.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> With that in mind, I have decided not to go with this monitor. I had a less than stellar experience recently with a pair of 780's in SLI that I picked up specifically to run this monitor.
> 
> I went back to a single 780Ti. What I will get is one of the 1080P G-Sync monitors that are coming out.


SLI was w/ 780's, not 780 Ti's, right?

I get very good frames/IQ in BF4 with 2 Ti's. I know I'll get a performance hit when I go 1440p. I was thinking of getting Windows 8 when the monitor comes out, for an extra little performance boost...was also thinking about picking up a 3770k. Rly rly want 1440p @120hz.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Just realized something, Nvidia is going to need to release a driver update to remove the pixel clock on their cards. AMD will have to do this as well for the frame rate....

1440P @ 120 Hz requires a pixel clock higher than 400 Mhz, which is the current ceiling on Nvdia and AMD cards.


----------



## CallsignVega

In my games I like high contrast and nice color saturation. I've calibrated many a display, and it almost always throttles those two back for color "accuracy" which I don't give a rats ass about. I prefer the natural pop of wide gamut displays instead of trying to reel them in for Photoshop accuracy. Plus the headaches of dealing with multiple displays that are all slightly off. To each his own, it's worked quite well for me to eye-ball settings for the look I want instead of a calibrator and .icc profile.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> SLI was w/ 780's, not 780 Ti's, right?
> 
> I get very good frames/IQ in BF4 with 2 Ti's. I know I'll get a performance hit when I go 1440p. I was thinking of getting Windows 8 when the monitor comes out, for an extra little performance boost...was also thinking about picking up a 3770k. Rly rly want 1440p @120hz.


780's. Frame rate isn't the problem though. Max frame rates are more than sufficient with two highly clocked 780's. The issue I had was going from one very fast card to an SLI setup. There is a definite lessening in smoothness with SLI. I've had plenty of sets over the years and many crossfire sets but rarely compared a single fast card to two in tandem with the exact same system setup.


----------



## wholeeo

So it appears this monitor will support 3D vision at 1440p. I need this monitor,









http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/


----------



## fateswarm

3D vision is a requirement for those monitors because g-sync has always a strobe and is always on high hz. Those are the only requirements for 3d vision. (And it can be hacked in on many other monitors, so it's mainly high frequency that's needed for better experience).


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I really hope this is sarcasm, but I have my doubts...
> 
> Gamma is one, but only one, step in display calibration.


in these 2 pictures the main effect is the increasing of gamma ( 99% ).


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 3D vision is a requirement for those monitors because g-sync has always a strobe and is always on high hz. Those are the only requirements for 3d vision. (And it can be hacked in on many other monitors, so it's mainly high frequency that's needed for better experience).


Yeah but I was under the impression that it would have to be used @ 1080p for 3d vision.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I disagree. 40fps will never be able to feel close to fantastic by any stretch of the imagination. Be it at 1440p or at 16K+3D+Odorama.
> 40fps is mediocre and ruins any chance of immersion or enjoyment.


Have you tried G-Sync yet?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Have you tried G-Sync yet?


No.
- I know what having no micro-stutter feels like thanks to a technology called V-sync.
- I also know how low refresh rates feel like. I already consider 60fps to be underwhelming.

Guess what I think of a temporal resolution of only 40 discrete images per second?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> No.
> - I know what having no micro-stutter feels like thanks to a technology called V-sync.
> - I also know how low refresh rates feel like. I already consider 60fps to be underwhelming.
> 
> Guess what I think of a temporal resolution of only 40 discrete images per second?


while not the best by any means, 40fps with gsync feels and looks way better than without it.


----------



## f16-r1

I'll stick with my Dell Ultra Sharps atm @ 1920 x [email protected] 60hz. I am waiting for 120hz+ to hit 4k at a reasonable price point. Still too pricey for me to upgrade a triple monitor setup xD. Looking forward too see where the future of 4k takes us!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Yeah but I was under the impression that it would have to be used @ 1080p for 3d vision.


Nope! JJ from Asus announced just a few days ago that it will be 3D at 1440P!

The link to the info is a few pages back, and it was great news to read for a lot of people!


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> while not the best by any means, 40fps with gsync feels and looks way better than without it.


Oh. I have no doubt about that.

G-sync remove all the heavy juddering that would happen running at 40fps on a 60Hz monitor. On top of that the micro-stutters due to the variance in frame rate are removed. not to mention the removal of tearing artifacts while keeping the input lag low.
So a huge improvement for sure.
Even if I don't have a g-sync monitor to test. I can easily imagine what it feels like because I understand and have experienced many motion artifacts on display.

With that out of the way, 40 frame in one second... That's just way too low for me.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Oh. I have no doubt about that.
> 
> G-sync remove all the heavy juddering that would happen running at 40fps on a 60Hz monitor. On top of that the micro-stutters due to the variance in frame rate are removed. not to mention the removal of tearing artifacts while keeping the input lag low.
> So a huge improvement for sure.
> Even if I don't have a g-sync monitor to test. I can easily imagine what it feels like because I understand and have experienced many motion artifacts on display.
> 
> With that out of the way, 40 frame in one second... That's just way too low for me.


I don't entirely disagree with you, I would just add in that I think it depends greatly on the game itself.

3rd person, 2D isometric, and pretty much anything NOT a FP game you can easily pull 40 smooth frames and not notice. A first person game? Give me those frames!!!

I think someone might be a bit hard pressed to see the difference in a game like Diablo 3 between 120 FPS and 50 FPS G-Sync. I don't think the animations are up to snuff enough to really show the difference.

What I noticed the most in that game was the BIG swings in frame rate, and when they happen, not so much the difference between constant rates.

But in a first person, you are 100% correct.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I don't entirely disagree with you, I would just add in that I think it depends greatly on the game itself.
> 
> 3rd person, 2D isometric, and pretty much anything NOT a FP game you can easily pull 40 smooth frames and not notice. A first person game? Give me those frames!!!
> 
> I think someone might be a bit hard pressed to see the difference in a game like Diablo 3 between 120 FPS and 50 FPS G-Sync. I don't think the animations are up to snuff enough to really show the difference.
> 
> What I noticed the most in that game was the BIG swings in frame rate, and when they happen, not so much the difference between constant rates.
> 
> But in a first person, you are 100% correct.


I mean for any games where there is movement. There is a huge difference between 120fps and 60fps.
It doesn't matter as long as there is motion.
- If you track moving objects
- if you pan the camera
- if the background is moving
- if you scroll
...
That covers the vast majority of games of all genres that are available. And it goes beyond games. The benefits of high refresh rates is obvious even in desktop use. Mouse pointer, dragging windows, smooth scrolling in a compatible web browser, ....

I hear a lot this argument about 120fps being only really useful in first person shooters. And I don't consider it pertinent at all.
There are games that benefits more from smoothness than others, obviously. But in no way is it limited to FP games. That's BS.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Nope! JJ from Asus announced just a few days ago that it will be 3D at 1440P!
> 
> The link to the info is a few pages back, and it was great news to read for a lot of people!


I def missed that, this thread moves too fast!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I mean for any games where there is movement. There is a huge difference between 120fps and 60fps.
> It doesn't matter as long as there is motion.
> - If you track moving objects
> - if you pan the camera
> - if the background is moving
> - if you scroll
> ...
> That covers the vast majority of games of all genres that are available. And it goes beyond games. The benefits of high refresh rates is obvious even in desktop use. Mouse pointer, dragging windows, smooth scrolling in a compatible web browser, ....
> 
> I hear a lot this argument about 120fps being only really useful in first person shooters. And I don't consider it pertinent at all.
> There are games that benefits more from smoothness than others, obviously. But in no way is it limited to first person online competitive games. That's BS.


It might be because I have an IPS and the motion blur is pretty bad, but I do run it at 120 Hz. In FPS I notice the difference between 120 FPS and say 80, it is plain as day; and even in League of Legends with the character animations.

I didn't seem to notice a huge difference between higher frame rates and the lower, around 60, in games like Batman AA and AC, or Resident Evil. There was some difference, but it wasn't night and day or enough to keep me from enjoying the experience.

Although how much of what I am (or am not) seeing is caused by the inherent motion blur of this panel type? I won't know until this ROG Swift is firmly in place on my desk, which is taking entirely too damn long!


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Delayed till June =(

https://www.facebook.com/rognordic
Quote:


> An update on the availability of ROG Swift PG278Q. The most recent estimate is June. As for pre-orders you can be sure that we will prompt you as soon as they go live.
> 
> ROG Swift PG278Q features super narrow 6 mm bezels, G-Sync ultra-low input lag, 120+ Hz refresh rate and 1 ms response time. Simply the most advanced gaming monitor to date.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> It might be because I have an IPS and the motion blur is pretty bad, but I do run it at 120 Hz. In FPS I notice the difference between 120 FPS and say 80, it is plain as day; and even in League of Legends with the character animations.
> 
> I didn't seem to notice a huge difference between higher frame rates and the lower, around 60, in games like Batman AA and AC, or Resident Evil. There was some difference, but it wasn't night and day or enough to keep me from enjoying the experience.
> 
> Although how much of what I am (or am not) seeing is caused by the inherent motion blur of this panel type? I won't know until this ROG Swift is firmly in place on my desk, which is taking entirely too damn long!


You are a bit bottlenecked by the IPS in terms of motion clarity. And motion blurring actually helps with smoothing things out.
So yes, that does have an impact.

But I think, it is more about difference in perceptions. Every individual see things differently.
Some are more sensible to low frame rates than others.
Same thing with the sensibility to motion blur, flickering, PWM artifacts and so on.

For example my critical flicker fusion threshold is high. I need at least 100Hz on my CRT before I stop consciously seeing the flickering. Some people only need 75Hz.


----------



## Asus11

definitely putting money aside for this monitor!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You are a bit bottlenecked by the IPS in terms of motion clarity. And motion blurring actually helps with smoothing things out.
> So yes, that does have an impact.
> 
> But I think, it is more about difference in perceptions. Every individual see things differently.
> Some are more sensible to low frame rates than others.
> Same thing with the sensibility to motion blur, flickering, PWM artifacts and so on.
> 
> For example my critical flicker fusion threshold is high. I need at least 100Hz on my CRT before I stop consciously seeing the flickering. Some people only need 75Hz.


I am super sensitive to micro-stutter myself, as well as FOV, both cause motion sickness if not in check. Last time I sat in front of a CRT, so long ago, my threshold for flicker was around 70Hz, below that it was issue, anything above it I was good.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> It doesn't matter as long as there is motion.


It matters a ton based on the pixel rate of the motion.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I am super sensitive to micro-stutter myself, as well as FOV, both cause motion sickness if not in check. Last time I sat in front of a CRT, so long ago, my threshold for flicker was around 70Hz, below that it was issue, anything above it I was good.


If you can get away with 70Hz flicker on a CRT. You might be able to use ULMB at 85Hz. (According to Mark from BlurBuster, 48Hz Lightboost flicker is similar to 60hz CRT flicker)
ULMB is 2ms persistence so it should be similar to [email protected]% in terms of flickering.
Certainly something interesting to try out, once you get the monitor.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It matters a ton based on the pixel rate of the motion.


below 120pixels/second is the limit at which the fluidity would be bottleneck for 120fps.
That means motion so slow that it takes more than 16 seconds to move from one side of the screen to the other in 1080p.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> below 120pixels/second is the limit at which the fluidity would be bottleneck for 120fps.
> That means motion so slow that it takes more than 16 seconds to move from one side of the screen to the other in 1080p.


How did you come up with that number? Do you mean one pixel of motion per frame ensures the minimum motion blur capable at that framerate?

I supposed that's technically correct, but I can't see how it's relevant. There are way more factors that go into perceptibility of motion blur, not the least of which is the temporal resolution of your eye.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> How did you come up with that number? Do you mean one pixel of motion per frame ensures the minimum motion blur capable at that framerate?
> 
> I supposed that's technically correct, but I can't see how it's relevant. There are way more factors that go into perceptibility of motion blur, not the least of which is the temporal resolution of your eye.


When did I mention motion blur? I was talking about fluidity.
As for the "temporal resolution of your eye", such a thing doesn't exist as far as I know.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> When did I mention motion blur? I was talking about fluidity.
> As for the "temporal resolution of your eye", such a thing doesn't exist as far as I know.


Fluidity and motion blur are very much related.

And yes, your eye has both spatial and temporal resolution. They're not independent, though, which makes things more challenging, but they both exist.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> And yes, your eye has both spatial and temporal resolution. They're not independent, though, which makes things more challenging, but they both exist.


Are you talking about this? http://webvision.med.utah.edu/book/part-viii-gabac-receptors/temporal-resolution/
I honestly didn't know it was called that way. My mistake.


----------



## Mand12

Yes, basically. Anytime you're talking about fluidity, moving objects, the time component comes into play and matters a lot. You can look at a static image and it can look awful with horrible jaggies due to aliasing, but pan that static image across your retina in the right way and it can look much better, because your eye is doing temporal anti-aliasing.

My overall point in this is that the psychophysical properties of visual motion are incredibly complex, and can't really be boiled down to simple things. Even just characterizing the eye alone throws a huge degree of complexity into the optical system involved - we have not made a camera that comes anywhere remotely close the capabilities of the eye. Simple mathematical relationships about pixel rates won't capture the full story.

When you see a moving thing on a display, you're seeing something both spatially and temporally. We're very used to discussing spatial properties, but not often discussing temporal ones. We're used to things like retina-limited resolution, aliasing, anti-aliasing, and such. The temporal side isn't talked about as much. That page is a great find, and a good read. I recommend it to anyone who really wants to get into the guts of how we see things.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> My overall point in this is that the psychophysical properties of visual motion are incredibly complex, and can't really be boiled down to simple things. Even just characterizing the eye alone throws a huge degree of complexity into the optical system involved - we have not made a camera that comes anywhere remotely close the capabilities of the eye. Simple mathematical relationships about pixel rates won't capture the full story.


That's what I think as well. It looks extremely complex.

For example it states _"The period of integration is up to 0.1 seconds or 100 ms (for rods) and 10 to 15 ms for cones."_

One could use that knowledge in a simplistic fashion. And deduce there are no improvements in perceived fluidity possible on a display at a frequency above 1000/10 = 100Hz. But we all know it's not the case.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> That's what I think as well. It looks extremely complex.
> 
> For example it states _"The period of integration is up to 0.1 seconds or 100 ms (for rods) and 10 to 15 ms for cones."_
> 
> One could use that knowledge in a simplistic fashion. And deduce there are no improvements in perceived fluidity possible on a display at a frequency above 1000/10 = 100Hz. But we all know it's not the case.


Yep. Because that also depends on how bright it is, the spatial frequencies and contrast involved, how fast it's moving, and to top it all off the period of integration isn't discrete like it is for a camera, it's continuous. All the motion is a smear across both the spatial distribution of your rods and cones but also across their temporal response.

Rather amazing that vision works at all, once you get down to this level of detail, isn't it? The brain does such a phenomenally large amount of visual processing that it puts a GPU to shame. And it does it all the time, and dynamically based on what it thinks is important to pay attention to.

We can say some things for certain, though. G-Sync really does lead to a better, more fluid experience, because things like stutter and especially tearing are eyes are well-tuned to seeing. And if you take those out, then just seeing a series of static images isn't too bad of an approximation of what our eyes actually are doing when we follow a real moving object. It's not a perfect match, which is why even in the 120+ Hz range you can still see differences, but it's a hell of a lot closer than conventional displays.

I'd not be so quick to write off temporal-artifact-free 40-60Hz. It will likely do far better than you expect.


----------



## Krulani

Sometimes I get finished reading posts like the last few and just scratch my head and think, "Man, you guys are so stinkin' smart". Seriously, I doubt you guys have degrees in the study of vision/eyes/physics, and yet here you are having what seems like a legitimate conversation about it. Just reading it, i feel like i have a basic grasp of something I've never even thought of before. *Claps*


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'd not be so quick to write off temporal-artifact-free 40-60Hz. It will likely do far better than you expect.


If I'm already not satisfied by [email protected] V-sync's fluidity. There is no reason to think I would be with 40-60fps G-sync's one.
Sure some games will be playable that way. But enjoyable, that's another matter.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Sometimes I get finished reading posts like the last few and just scratch my head and think, "Man, you guys are so stinkin' smart". Seriously, I doubt you guys have degrees in the study of vision/eyes/physics, and yet here you are having what seems like a legitimate conversation about it. Just reading it, i feel like i have a basic grasp of something I've never even thought of before. *Claps*


While I appreciate the sentiment, I do actually have formal training in this area as an optical engineer.


----------



## Oneminde

*Is the consensus that it is better with one 780 Ti 6GB version rather than SLI with this monitor ???*


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 780's. Frame rate isn't the problem though. Max frame rates are more than sufficient with two highly clocked 780's. The issue I had was going from one very fast card to an SLI setup. There is a definite lessening in smoothness with SLI. I've had plenty of sets over the years and many crossfire sets but rarely compared a single fast card to two in tandem with the exact same system setup.


a 780 ti is not that much faster in games than a 780.. maybe 10 fps difference max


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *Is the consensus that it is better with one 780 Ti 6GB version rather than SLI with this monitor ???*


I have been at 1440P for over a year and haven't ran into a situation that required 3GB of VRAM, I have seen close to that usage; but there is debate as to if the game is just consuming it because it is there.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I have been at 1440P for over a year and haven't ran into a situation that required 3GB of VRAM, I have seen close to that usage; but there is debate as to if the game is just consuming it because it is there.


Right, and some if that memory bandwidth is also due to bad scripting. But my question in regards to SLI vs single GPU. Its not an easy task solving


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *Is the consensus that it is better with one 780 Ti 6GB version rather than SLI with this monitor ???*


Sup Oneminde.









This will depend a bit on the drivers. There were reports of issues using SLI combined with G-sync in the blurbusters forum (crashes, stutter,...)
See: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=207
And: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=616

But there are also people that have it working fine. Someone commented in this very thread about it some pages ago. He was on the latest beta drivers so that might have helped.

Also you can always start with one if you're not sure yet. And add a second one down the road, right?
To get decent frame rates at 1440p, a SLI is certainly not a luxury.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> Sup Oneminde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will depend a bit on the drivers. There were reports of issues using SLI combined with G-sync in the blurbusters forum (crashes, stutter,...)
> See: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=207
> And: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=616
> 
> But there are also people that have it working fine. Someone commented in this very thread about it some pages ago. He was on the latest beta drivers so that might have helped.
> 
> Also you can always start with one if you're not sure yet. And add a second one down the road, right?
> To get decent frame rates at 1440p, a SLI is certainly not a luxury.


Sup..









Right, absolutely. Start with one and take it from there - thanks mate - and yeah, G-sync with beta drives, hmm.. can be problematic. Nvidia is working on both and I have full faith in them


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *Is the consensus that it is better with one 780 Ti 6GB version rather than SLI with this monitor ???*


I don't see this monitor getting close to 120 fps (the reason I'm buying it) without at least 2 cards (at present). I'm not too worried about vram right now. Really does sound like 3GB will do for at least a year or two. I'm willing to deal with SLI issues (which I haven't really had in a while) to get 1440p @ 120hz.

On the other hand, if you'd rather not deal with SLI, and you think you need that memory, you could certainly pick it up and run it with one card...I'm pretty sure that there'll be a card that can run ~120 fps @ 1440p within a couple of years. Don't have to max the monitor out as soon as you get it.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> I don't see this monitor getting close to 120 fps (the reason I'm buying it) without at least 2 cards (at present). I'm not too worried about vram right now. Really does sound like 3GB will do for at least a year or two. I'm willing to deal with SLI issues (which I haven't really had in a while) to get 1440p @ 120hz.
> 
> On the other hand, if you'd rather not deal with SLI, and you think you need that memory, you could certainly pick it up and run it with one card...I'm pretty sure that there'll be a card that can run ~120 fps @ 1440p within a couple of years. Don't have to max the monitor out as soon as you get it.


Fair point


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> I don't see this monitor getting close to 120 fps (the reason I'm buying it) without at least 2 cards (at present). I'm not too worried about vram right now. Really does sound like 3GB will do for at least a year or two. I'm willing to deal with SLI issues (which I haven't really had in a while) to get 1440p @ 120hz.
> 
> On the other hand, if you'd rather not deal with SLI, and you think you need that memory, you could certainly pick it up and run it with one card...I'm pretty sure that there'll be a card that can run ~120 fps @ 1440p within a couple of years. Don't have to max the monitor out as soon as you get it.


I agree. I can't imagine that 3gb wouldn't be sufficient for another year or two. As far as SLI, the issues are minimal these days, and usually worked out once a game has been out for a bit. I have had zero problems with my 780s other than the BF4 beta.


----------



## killface4pres

Subscribing for updates... I am so pumped about this monitor, and I am ready to play with it. Actually curious to see which is better, gsync or the new light boost, and I have 3x780s and 4x290xs ready for comparision. I was considering trying to run three of these, but I am not sure even the quad 290xs could handle that well.

Would prefer a 4k 120hz but I don't really see that happening any time soon. Would love to be proven wrong but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> I agree. I can't imagine that 3gb wouldn't be sufficient for another year or two. As far as SLI, the issues are minimal these days, and usually worked out once a game has been out for a bit. I have had zero problems with my 780s other than the BF4 beta.


The 6 GB version aka Titan Black, because that is essentially what the 780 Ti 6 GB is... lol, is due to 4K content.

Lets assume 3 GB is in most cases more than enough. But what about the time you hit the ceiling, you run into the limit and if you only had 1 GB extra it would be fine ? the GTX 880 will get 4 GB and there is a reason for this. The extra cost of a 6 GB version and considering that I will have the card for 3-4 years at least is also a dead give away why one want more than 3 GB

Nvidia just released the Titan Z which is two Titan Black on the same card which is basically 780 Ti 6 GB SLI. Price for the Titan Z will be around the $4500,- mark while the other option is roughly $1900,-.

Anyway... I am sure I will end up with an SLI config and just live with that ... lol


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> The 6 GB version aka Titan Black, because that is essentially what the 780 Ti 6 GB is... lol, is due to 4K content.
> 
> Lets assume 3 GB is in most cases more than enough. But what about the time you hit the ceiling, you run into the limit and if you only had 1 GB extra it would be fine ? the GTX 880 will get 4 GB and there is a reason for this. The extra cost of a 6 GB version and considering that I will have the card for 3-4 years at least is also a dead give away why one want more than 3 GB
> 
> Nvidia just released the Titan Z which is two Titan Black on the same card which is basically 780 Ti 6 GB SLI. Price for the Titan Z will be around the $4500,- mark while the other option is roughly $1900,-.
> 
> Anyway... I am sure I will end up with an SLI config and just live with that ... lol


I thought the Titan-Z was already confirmed at $3000?

There is no way Nvidia is going to charge $4500 for a card barely better than what AMD is already offering for $1500.


----------



## Luck100

Titan-Z is confirmed at $3K for the US market.

I for one am really looking forward to seeing what this monitor can do. I can understand those who feel that 40 FPS will not be fluid enough, but if my GPU can only render 40 FPS than I'd rather have g-sync than not...surely that can't be in doubt?


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Titan-Z is confirmed at $3K for the US market.
> 
> I for one am really looking forward to seeing what this monitor can do. I can understand those who feel that 40 FPS will not be fluid enough, but if my GPU can only render 40 FPS than I'd rather have g-sync than not...surely that can't be in doubt?


Anand at Anandtech (lol) claimed that anything north of 35FPS was lead to an extremely improved experience with G-Sync vs V-Sync/V-Sync Off. Anything less though and you run into issues. So yeah I mean if you're going to end up getting 40FPS anyway in a particular scene you might as well have G-Sync on anyway.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Sup Oneminde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will depend a bit on the drivers. There were reports of issues using SLI combined with G-sync in the blurbusters forum (crashes, stutter,...)
> See: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=207
> And: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=616
> 
> But there are also people that have it working fine. Someone commented in this very thread about it some pages ago. He was on the latest beta drivers so that might have helped.
> 
> Also you can always start with one if you're not sure yet. And add a second one down the road, right?
> To get decent frame rates at 1440p, a SLI is certainly not a luxury.


thanks for posting those links, I would suspect, these issues are what might be delaying release of the monitor and g-sync as a whole. some of those posts are fairly recent.


----------



## Mand12

I'm not clear why people think there have been delays. They have only ever said Q2, and then later said June, which is part of Q2.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'm not clear why people think there have been delays. They have only ever said Q2, and then later said June, which is part of Q2.


Wish we knew a date cause I'm about ready to pull the trigger on sli 780s and roll with my vg278he for a while. Trying to hold off for this though. Running with sli 670s right now but the vram and overclocking on these cards are killing me.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'm not clear why people think there have been delays. They have only ever said Q2, and then later said June, which is part of Q2.


Not entirly true. I posted a vid were an ASUS representative stated on camera that they were going to release it in April, statement was made in January at the CES. So in a way, the monitor is delayed


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Not entirly true. I posted a vid were an ASUS representative stated on camera that they were going to release it in April, statement was made in January at the CES. So in a way, the monitor is delayed


Are you talking about the video with the overly nervous little Asian girl showing it, who looked miles out of her league?


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Are you talking about the video with the overly nervous little Asian girl showing it, who looked miles out of her league?


No, this video - link only to save space - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-15ouonmJBA


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> No, this video - link only to save space - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-15ouonmJBA












Nick at Asus said March! Alright, we riot now!

Get your torches!


----------



## fateswarm

That looks like a business guy, not a tech guy.


----------



## Mand12

A business guy, _especially_ a business guy, should know not to overpromise on release dates.


----------



## fateswarm

I hope it's not the same business guy that leased that cheap video of theirs lol


----------



## Oneminde

Do you guys suffer from short time memory loss or is it the fact that you like to complain ... LOL, coz if there is one thing I've noticed with the tread is that 90 % or so is some form of complaint. Cheer up guy's, be glad that g-sync and free sync for that matter is coming.

For company's, dealing with nerds is probably the hardest task in the world. One never know what will initiate nerdrage. Its coming, the time of stutter, tare and lag free gameplay. In the meantime, do behave


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Do you guys suffer from short time memory loss or is it the fact that you like to complain ... LOL, coz if there is one thing I've noticed with the tread is that 90 % or so is some form of complaint. Cheer up guy's, be glad that g-sync and free sync for that matter is coming.
> 
> For company's, dealing with nerds is probably the hardest task in the world. One never know what will initiate nerdrage. Its coming, the time of stutter, tare and lag free gameplay. In the meantime, do behave


I think you might have missed the sarcasm in my post.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *Is the consensus that it is better with one 780 Ti 6GB version rather than SLI with this monitor ???*


*What?!?* Someone has lied to you, good sir....6gb is a scam

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5231/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-black-4-way-sli-review

There's some benchmarks of the 'mighty' titan black vs a 780ti


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> *What?!?* Someone has lied to you, good sir....6gb is a scam
> 
> http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5231/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-black-4-way-sli-review
> 
> There's some benchmarks of the 'mighty' titan black vs a 780ti


*Really... ?* So, both EVGA and GigaByte is telling a fat lie..

http://www.evga.com/articles/00830/


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I think you might have missed the sarcasm in my post.


Nhe, I get it ... I was just talking in general


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *Really... ?* So, both EVGA and GigaByte is telling a fat lie..
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00830/


Not sure what your trying to show me with that link...but in short *YES* lol

Some performance numbers in my last post show the 780ti *trading blows* with a titan black at 5760x1080 with AA on, even *winning* in some cases

So much for 6gb.....


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Not sure what your trying to show me with that link...but in short *YES* lol
> 
> Some performance numbers in my last post show the 780ti *trading blows* with a titan black at 5760x1080 with AA on, even *winning* in some cases
> 
> So much for 6gb.....


The Black is a nice card, but I am going for EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti ACX Dual Classified, prefferable SLI and 6 GB - I am going to do CGI etc besides gaming


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> Not sure what your trying to show me with that link...but in short *YES* lol
> 
> Some performance numbers in my last post show the 780ti *trading blows* with a titan black at 5760x1080 with AA on, even *winning* in some cases
> 
> So much for 6gb.....


Any differences between 780 Ti and Titan Black are either clock mhz related or variance in the benchmark related.

They are the same chip except for the Titan doing DP better.

And the 6gb vs 3gb? Both cards have the same memory bandwidth just different total amounts of Vram so that's not going to make a difference in fps unless the buffer somehow gets completely filled.


----------



## Asus11

3 fails of 2014, no release date of ROG monitor, also been put back from original march release

Asus gtx 780 ti Matrix still not released.. by time they release it, no one will care.

Corsair 760t black/red still not available..


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> I am kinda wondering why asus has not been marketing their 4k 60hz monitor that supposed to be priced the same amount as this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Any differences between 780 Ti and Titan Black are either clock mhz related or variance in the benchmark related.
> 
> They are the same chip except for the Titan doing DP better.
> 
> And the 6gb vs 3gb? Both cards have the same memory bandwidth just different total amounts of Vram so that's not going to make a difference in fps unless the buffer somehow gets completely filled.


I believe that was his point.... His link was supposed to show that increased VRAM with all else the same does not result in increased performance at high resolution.

Regardless I still think you're better off with more VRAM if you have the option. It certainly doesn't hurt.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> The Black is a nice card, but I am going for EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti ACX Dual Classified, prefferable SLI and 6 GB - I am going to do CGI etc besides gaming


By all means, enjoy it then, fellow pc enthusiast....









Just wanted to give a heads up on that whole VRAM thing


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I believe that was his point.... His link was supposed to show that increased VRAM with all else the same does not result in increased performance at high resolution.
> 
> Regardless I still think you're better off with more VRAM if you have the option. It certainly doesn't hurt.


Thats exactly what I was trying to show









I thought the Titan black would have a little more improvement than that

And hell yea, if its around the same price, more vram can't hurt at all....


----------



## sperson1

i was trying to wait for this but newegg had a deal on the samsung monitor that was a great price so i picked one of those up


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Every time I see this thread pop up I hope for a release date.....


----------



## rustypixel

Same here. I only have a few more items to order before I can start my build and then I'll need a display. Hoping this will be out by then or I'll have to look elsewhere.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> Every time I see this thread pop up I hope for a release date.....


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> Every time I see this thread pop up I hope for a release date.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> Same here. I only have a few more items to order before I can start my build and then I'll need a display. Hoping this will be out by then or I'll have to look elsewhere.


me too! haha daily check for me!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> Every time I see this thread pop up I hope for a release date.....


This! Its like waiting for UPS to knock on the door only to open it an find its your 70 year old next door neighbor an your left with that really sad feeling.


----------



## latexyankee

For everyone who is positive that you MUST have 2 780 or above for triple digits framerates, you are mistaken..at least sort of.

I run 1440p @120hz with one 780ti in battlefield 4. Now this is on Ultra but NO AA. If you must have x8 sampling then good luck. But I can assure you that I'm pegged at 120 and never dip below 100. My card is a beast and clocked at 1241 MHz so the OC definitely helps. I also have a monster CPU in a 4930k.

I'm just saying that it is possible with one 780ti. Not every single game mind you but do not toss 1440 120hz aside if you only have one card. You may be surprised by the results after you do some tweaking.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> For everyone who is positive that you MUST have 2 780 or above for triple digits framerates, you are mistaken..at least sort of.
> 
> I run 1440p @120hz with one 780ti in battlefield 4. Now this is on Ultra but NO AA. If you must have x8 sampling then good luck. But I can assure you that I'm pegged at 120 and never dip below 100. My card is a beast and clocked at 1241 MHz so the OC definitely helps. I also have a monster CPU in a 4930k.
> 
> I'm just saying that it is possible with one 780ti. Not every single game mind you but do not toss 1440 120hz aside if you only have one card. You may be surprised by the results after you do some tweaking.


----------



## wierdo124

Ok guys this thread has been in the news forum for several months and now seems more like an info thread than news thread, so I've moved it to monitors.

I haven't followed it much, so if there is very good reason it should remain in News please let me know.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Ok guys this thread has been in the news forum for several months and now seems more like an info thread than news thread, so I've moved it to monitors.
> 
> I haven't followed it much, so if there is very good reason it should remain in News please let me know.


Nope, time to move it - it is a good information thread at this point.

When this thing does launch we will have a new news thread going!


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Nope, time to move it - it is a good information thread at this point.
> 
> When this thing does launch we will have a new news thread going!


agreed, those of us who are checking this thread daily will find info where ever it pops up.


----------



## fateswarm

Let the unsubscribe avalanche commence.


----------



## senna89

no news ?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> no news ?


For god sakes man! It has been less than 24 hours since *insert whatever....something happen in 24 hours*










Really the only news we can get at this point is what coating is officially being used, that hasn't been released, and the actual release date itself. I would say that the coating information will be dropped in this thread when that arrives, and the actual release date will be a new News thread in the News forum.....

At least that is where I plan on dropping it when I find out, if someone else hasn't already.


----------



## rustypixel

So while I wait for this to drop I have to be realistic and prepare to purchase something else since I have 90% of my components ready and the other 10% are on delivery trucks as I type this. What would be everyone's suggestion for the "next best" if this isn't available when I'm ready to purchase? I don't have a budget and want the best image quality and performance I can get. My rig will be used only for gaming; nothing else. I'll have a single 780ti which will be moderately OC'ed and want 27". Preferably no less than 120MHz and a response time of less than 4ms. It is possible that I could just get the components and put the system together and wait for Asus to release this display... but I'm not very patient.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> So while I wait for this to drop I have to be realistic and prepare to purchase something else since I have 90% of my components ready and the other 10% are on delivery trucks as I type this. What would be everyone's suggestion for the "next best" if this isn't available when I'm ready to purchase? I don't have a budget and want the best image quality and performance I can get. My rig will be used only for gaming; nothing else. I'll have a single 780ti which will be moderately OC'ed and want 27". Preferably no less than 120MHz and a response time of less than 4ms. It is possible that I could just get the components and put the system together and wait for Asus to release this display... but I'm not very patient.


Well, Samsung just released their 4K display and the reviews are so far rather good. Check it out

Worth noting is that this panel as the ROG panel have 1ms response time











Spoiler: 3 video reviews


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'm not clear why people think there have been delays. They have only ever said Q2, and then later said June, which is part of Q2.


https://www.asus.com/us/News/xXtX0FNhXQWPrry7
Quote:


> Availability: Beginning Q2 (Asian Pacific, European and North America markets)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Well, Samsung just released their 4K display and the reviews are so far rather good. Check it out


It's 60hz


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> So while I wait for this to drop I have to be realistic and prepare to purchase something else since I have 90% of my components ready and the other 10% are on delivery trucks as I type this. What would be everyone's suggestion for the "next best" if this isn't available when I'm ready to purchase? I don't have a budget and want the best image quality and performance I can get. My rig will be used only for gaming; nothing else. I'll have a single 780ti which will be moderately OC'ed and want 27". Preferably no less than 120MHz and a response time of less than 4ms. It is possible that I could just get the components and put the system together and wait for Asus to release this display... but I'm not very patient.


Next best to this would be the Eizo...

http://gaming.eizo.com/products/foris_fg2421/

Vega has 3 and likes them, and I have heard nothing but great about them. This was the monitor I was getting ready to buy when the Swift was announced.


----------



## rustypixel

Both of those suggested look nice but one is only 60Hz and the other is only 24" Picking a display is going to make me want to go out and kick old ladies!


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> Both of those suggested look nice but one is only 60Hz and the other is only 24" Picking a display is going to make me want to go out and kick old ladies!


I know what you mean. There exist panels for every need, but not one for every need.

One panel to rule all other panels. Such a "panel" would be made out of an RGB laser matrix projected on the retina. The technology exist and in time, it will become perfect. One day there will be a perfect visualisation of what ever content is created.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> Both of those suggested look nice but one is only 60Hz and the other is only 24" Picking a display is going to make me want to go out and kick old ladies!


Well, you can buy the 27" 120Hz gaming panels from Asus or BenQ if you want a large display.

As I think you can tell your very position is why so many of us are just foaming at the mouth for this display from Asus. It, as of right now, appears to be the one display to rule them all.....

27"
1440P
120Hz+
1ms response
G-Sync
Thin bezel
Good color reproduction - As per initial reviews by people.....


----------



## rustypixel

How many here will wait (even longer) to get some initial impressions from early buyers? Not only will I wait for the release date but then I have to wait for availability and then I will wait for some initial reviews. I feel bad for any old ladies I encounter at the mall tomorrow!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> How many here will wait (even longer) to get some initial impressions from early buyers? Not only will I wait for the release date but then I have to wait for availability and then I will wait for some initial reviews. I feel bad for any old ladies I encounter at the mall tomorrow!


I'll probably be waiting until March of next year (or so) for the following reasons:

- no early adopter's "fee" (aka the second batch off the line tends to have less glitches that they might have missed on the first batch. Note: I'm not expecting this, I just don't have a habit of buying the first generation/batch of this or that)
- Monitors are things I'll only buy locally (easier to take care of a problem, if one occurs)
- Quite simply, I want to buy six 1440p monitors in one single purchase for two full set (one ROG Swift, and two others, probably BenQ BL2710PT, or equivalent flicker free backlight monitors)
- I want a Surface Pro 2 before I get new monitors ^_^


----------



## Rmerwede

Initially I was dead set on getting this monitor, but now I don't know.

Say for BF4, to hit 120hz+ @ 1440, you are going to need some serious power... At the very least two 780's, preferably three or two 780Tis. This is even with settings other than highest quality, and turned down AA (which you shouldn't need as much anyway). But here is the problem, SLI is pretty broken with G-Sync. I can't see the point of this monitor with the SLI/G-Sync issues. It has been months and it is still broken, so I don't want to rely on that "oh they are working on it" crap.

For the first coveted factory spec'ed 120Hz+ 1440 monitor, seems pretty disappointing.


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Initially I was dead set on getting this monitor, but now I don't know.
> 
> Say for BF4, to hit 120hz+ @ 1440, you are going to need some serious power... At the very least two 780's, preferably three or two 780Tis. This is even with settings other than highest quality, and turned down AA (which you shouldn't need as much anyway). But here is the problem, SLI is pretty broken with G-Sync. I can't see the point of this monitor with the SLI/G-Sync issues. It has been months and it is still broken, so I don't want to rely on that "oh they are working on it" crap.
> 
> For the first coveted factory spec'ed 120Hz+ 1440 monitor, seems pretty disappointing.


IMO it's worth it for 1440p/120hz even without GSYNC. I plan to throw in a third 780 and have my way with this monitor


----------



## Jack Mac

Don't blame the monitor, blame today's hardware.


----------



## xSociety

1440p with g-sync is, IMO, a perfect trade-off to turning down some settings in-game. I don't play on 720p to play on Ultra, I'd rather play on Medium or High at 1080p.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> IMO it's worth it for 1440p/120hz even without GSYNC. I plan to throw in a third 780 and have my way with this monitor


True, as long as you can turn off G-Sync, it's still the monitor many of us have been waiting for. But, we're still paying for the G-Sync module.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Don't blame the monitor, blame today's hardware.


I blame nVidia for releasing tech their drivers can't handle. They say it's compatible with SLI when its really not at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> 1440p with g-sync is, IMO, a perfect trade-off to turning down some settings in-game. I don't play on 720p to play on Ultra, I'd rather play on Medium or High at 1080p.


I don't mind turning down settings in games that would utilize the high refresh rate. My beef is having a second or third card be useless with G-Sync.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Does anyone know if you can do DVI out to G-Sync which I guess is displayport only? So a DVI --> Displayport cable?


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can do DVI out to G-Sync which I guess is displayport only? So a DVI --> Displayport cable?


G-Sync is purely Dp, Dvi will not work


----------



## Oneminde

In the meantime.

I wonder if ASUS new 4K - PB287Q - monitor is worth some thoughts as an editing / workstation panel ... hmm


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> I don't mind turning down settings in games that would utilize the high refresh rate. My beef is having a second or third card be useless with G-Sync.


Are you really prepared to state that you're _never_ going to have a framerate drop below 120 with your second card? Even with the highest end currently available, I would not make that claim.


----------



## xNutella

stupid question I know, but ill throw it anyway







. we AMD (GPU's) users will benefit from G-sync?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> stupid question I know, but ill throw it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . we AMD (GPU's) users will benefit from G-sync?


No. It's Nvidia proprietary. No G-sync or 3D Vision for AMD users.

You will get the benefits of a 2560x1440 120Hz 1ms high quality TN monitor. If it's anything like 1080p 120 Hz you'll just need enough GPU power / mess with games settings to maintain 100 FPS+ to be in a good spot without stutter.

Nvidia users with GPU that can't maintain high enough FPS for fluidity gets G-sync benefits that will smooth out the game play adjusting to GPU's highest FPS maintainable.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> No. It's Nvidia proprietary. No G-sync or 3D Vision for AMD users.
> 
> You will get the benefits of a 2560x1440 120Hz 1ms high quality TN monitor. If it's anything like 1080p 120 Hz you'll just need enough GPU power / mess with games settings to maintain 100 FPS+ to be in a good spot without stutter.
> 
> Nvidia users with GPU that can't maintain high enough FPS for fluidity gets G-sync benefits that will smooth out the game play adjusting to GPU's highest FPS maintainable.


So does this mean ULMB mode will be monitor based and not software like lightboost?


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Yes, ULMB is hardware based. If it's anything like my G-Sync VG248QE, you simply hit one of the bezel buttons to toggle the feature on/off.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> Yes, ULMB is hardware based. If it's anything like my G-Sync VG248QE, you simply hit one of the bezel buttons to toggle the feature on/off.


Now that is some awesome news, rep+. Now I just need to figure out do I go green team or red team??? hmmm


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> Yes, ULMB is hardware based. If it's anything like my G-Sync VG248QE, you simply hit one of the bezel buttons to toggle the feature on/off.


From my understanding of this particular monitor, a bezel button wouldn't be a great way to do it as ULMB and G-Sync aren't currently compatible. What happens if you have G-Sync on when you hit the button to turn on ULMB on your current one?


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> From my understanding of this particular monitor, a bezel button wouldn't be a great way to do it as ULMB and G-Sync aren't currently compatible. What happens if you have G-Sync on when you hit the button to turn on ULMB on your current one?


Probably nothing, maybe the OSD pops up and tells you it won't work when G-Sync is active, maybe the button does something else when G-Sync is active, maybe(though unlikely) it would signal the video card to disable G-Sync.

In short, there's logic in the display. The button is just an input, and it could take anywhere from 0 and 3 lines of code for the developers to account for G-Sync being on when you try to enable ULMB.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> From my understanding of this particular monitor, a bezel button wouldn't be a great way to do it as ULMB and G-Sync aren't currently compatible. What happens if you have G-Sync on when you hit the button to turn on ULMB on your current one?


If you try toggling ULMB while G-Sync is on, the OSD pops up and tells you you're drunk and to go home.


----------



## Deadeye

But how this screen compares to IPS? any one got it tested? cant seem to find was looking on this thread


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> But how this screen compares to IPS? any one got it tested? cant seem to find was looking on this thread


It isn't out yet, so you won't see any feedback from testing here.


----------



## Threx

Regarding SLI and G-sync, let's wait until this monitor actually retails before we complain about today's incompatibility (unless you already own a G-sync monitor, then complain way).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> But how this screen compares to IPS? any one got it tested? cant seem to find was looking on this thread


From the few people who have seen it before, they say it's comparable to eIPS.


----------



## bleomycin

I'm looking to grab 3 of these on release day for a triple setup to replace my current 3x ZR30w's (I've lost hope of a 30" 2560x1600 equivalent ever being released by anyone







). Does anyone know if G-Sync will still function on the primary monitor for gaming while the 2 other monitors are run off dvi from SLI 780's with active dvi > dp converters? Thanks!


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleomycin*
> 
> I'm looking to grab 3 of these on release day for a triple setup to replace my current 3x ZR30w's (I've lost hope of a 30" 2560x1600 equivalent ever being released by anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Does anyone know if G-Sync will still function on the primary monitor for gaming while the 2 other monitors are run off dvi from SLI 780's with active dvi > dp converters? Thanks!


G-Sync does not currently work with surround, but I don't know about a non-surround triple-display setup. I do know that they confirmed primary G-Sync with a second auxiliary display, but I'm not sure how adding a third affects things.


----------



## Strider49

So, Asus decides to complicate things out for us, customers, and launches a 4K 28-inch monitor (PB287Q) with 1ms response time, a 60Hz refresh rate and true 10-bit display colors (they claim) at the same price tag as the ROG Swift... This definitely makes my choice much, much more difficult. I'll wait to see reviews of both monitors.


----------



## El Scotch

It's kinda apples to oranges. Do you want 120hz/gsync or 4k? That's about the end of it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'd personally take the ROG Swift, simply because it's easier to drive (1440p has less pixels to push than 4k), plus it has g-sync and 120Hz.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleomycin*
> 
> I'm looking to grab 3 of these on release day for a triple setup to replace my current 3x ZR30w's (I've lost hope of a 30" 2560x1600 equivalent ever being released by anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Does anyone know if G-Sync will still function on the primary monitor for gaming while the 2 other monitors are run off dvi from SLI 780's with active dvi > dp converters? Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> G-Sync does not currently work with surround, but I don't know about a non-surround triple-display setup. I do know that they confirmed primary G-Sync with a second auxiliary display, but I'm not sure how adding a third affects things.


SoftTH can be employed to use different resolutions in a multi-monitor environment. I have confirmed G-Sync also functions similarly. I use a G-Sync center display with 144Hz side displays in a few racing titles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> So, Asus decides to complicate things out for us, customers, and launches a 4K 28-inch monitor (PB287Q) with 1ms response time, a 60Hz refresh rate and true 10-bit display colors (they claim) at the same price tag as the ROG Swift... This definitely makes my choice much, much more difficult. I'll wait to see reviews of both monitors.


G-Sync is like upgrading from HDD to SSD. Going back to 60Hz non-G-Sync is an exercise in frustration, comparable to experiencing Windows on HDD after SSD.


----------



## Lovidore

Aside from all this pointless bickering about IPS vs TN and whatnot, are there any ACTUAL updates on this monitor?


----------



## Blackops_2

I really would love this monitor. Can't justify 800$ for it but maybe the price comes down in time. Or they develop a model without G-Sync. Sure i would rather have G-Sync but i could live without it.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> Aside from all this pointless bickering about IPS vs TN and whatnot, are there any ACTUAL updates on this monitor?


It's delayed till June, what else do you want to know?


----------



## Mand12

"Delayed" is a bit of a loaded word.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Scotch*
> 
> It's kinda apples to oranges. Do you want 120hz/gsync or 4k? That's about the end of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd personally take the ROG Swift, simply because it's easier to drive (1440p has less pixels to push than 4k), plus it has g-sync and 120Hz.


I'd rather get 120/144Hz and G-Sync, but we know that 4K is the future. Perhaps it is a bit early to get a 4K monitor, but I expect this first wave of "cheap" 4K monitors to make nVIDIA and AMD produce more powerful GPUs, capable of driving these monitors alone. Then the PB287Q uses a real 10-bit panel, Asus claim, whereas that on the Rog Swift is "only" 8-bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> (...)
> 
> G-Sync is like upgrading from HDD to SSD. Going back to 60Hz non-G-Sync is an exercise in frustration, comparable to experiencing Windows on HDD after SSD.


Glad to hear that. I've read several reviews of G-Sync by users from here and Blur Busters, and they all say that it's really good and makes for a totally different experience when gaming, without tearing or stuttering. Some colleagues of mine on a portuguese forum keep bashing G-Sync for its cost and for being proprietary tech and don't understand why people spend money on it instead of getting a new GPU. And then I tell them: "Go check some reviews of G-Sync on OC.net and Blur Busters by people that already have it in their monitors and then we can talk."
They only talk about FreeSync, but they forget that it's only in the paper by now and is not actually free, only in its name. New hardware in the monitors is required, same as G-Sync.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> "Delayed" is a bit of a loaded word.


Ok sorry,

The release date has been pushed back to June.

There does that make everyone feel better?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I'd rather get 120/144Hz and G-Sync, but we know that 4K is the future. Perhaps it is a bit early to get a 4K monitor, but I expect this first wave of "cheap" 4K monitors to make nVIDIA and AMD produce more powerful GPUs, capable of driving these monitors alone. Then the PB287Q uses a real 10-bit panel, Asus claim, whereas that on the Rog Swift is "only" 8-bit.
> Glad to hear that. I've read several reviews of G-Sync by users from here and Blur Busters, and they all say that it's really good and makes for a totally different experience when gaming, without tearing or stuttering. Some colleagues of mine on a portuguese forum keep bashing G-Sync for its cost and for being proprietary tech and don't understand why people spend money on it instead of getting a new GPU. And then I tell them: "Go check some reviews of G-Sync on OC.net and Blur Busters by people that already have it in their monitors and then we can talk."
> They only talk about FreeSync, but they forget that it's only in the paper by now and is not actually free, only in its name. New hardware in the monitors is required, same as G-Sync.


Where did you hear that new hardware is required? AMD said the exact opposite which is the whole point. Adding G-Sync to a monitor raises the cost of the monitor considerably. The only downside to Freesync is the fact that current Nvidia cards wouldn't be able to support it and who knows if Nvidia would add support in the future. I haven't really heard much about the tech though. The thing I'm interested the most is if sync latency is reduced like it is on G-Sync.


----------



## Strider49

I'm talking about new scaler ASICs in the monitors. That's my interpretation of the report the guy, Petersen, from nvidia gave after AMD's announcement of FreeSync. Monitor and scaler ASIC manufacturers will have to spend time and money doing research and developing the new tech to put into the monitors.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> "Delayed" is a bit of a loaded word.


Lets state one more time that the initial release were suppose to be March and I have covered why many times, so, yes the monitor is delayed and one of the reasons is G-sync update that Nvidia is working on. There is no knowing if Asus will release it in Q2 since they have stated that Q2 is an initial release period which indicate that there might even be further delays down the road.

In my opinion, Nvidia were too fast to release the tech and they did so simply because AMD showed their Mantle software. So everything was done in a hurry and well, here we are. I am waiting for this display as much as all of you are. But by now, I have calmed down to a level were I simply accept the truth and when the monitor is released, then I'll get it. There is nothing ells we can do but wait.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Ok sorry,
> 
> The release date has been pushed back to June.
> 
> There does that make everyone feel better?
> Where did you hear that new hardware is required? AMD said the exact opposite which is the whole point. Adding G-Sync to a monitor raises the cost of the monitor considerably. The only downside to Freesync is the fact that current Nvidia cards wouldn't be able to support it and who knows if Nvidia would add support in the future. I haven't really heard much about the tech though. The thing I'm interested the most is if sync latency is reduced like it is on G-Sync.


Current display does not have the capability of freesync(beside some laptops) AMD want the new dp cable to impliment it in its features list, so either way you will need a new gpu with the next dp cable port and a new monitor. Unless im totally wrong that wad the plan. The 75 to 125$ premium is really minimal when you think about it considering that you can get it now and not in 2 years


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Where did you hear that new hardware is required? AMD said the exact opposite which is the whole point.


And it was a lie. AMD had to back away from that statement, reluctantly admitting that yes, it would require new hardware. Their initial demo was a hoax, at best, a stunt designed to suck attention away from the G-Sync rollout at CES.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Current display does not have the capability of freesync(beside some laptops) AMD want the new dp cable to impliment it in its features list, so either way you will need a new gpu with the next dp cable port and a new monitor. Unless im totally wrong that wad the plan. The 75 to 125$ premium is really minimal when you think about it considering that you can get it now and not in 2 years


From what I understand, a new DP cable with the VRR (Variable Refresh Rate) standard is not even sufficient. Petersen from nVIDIA even said in his report that "(...) DisplayPort already supports "everything required" for dynamic refresh rates via the extension of the vblank interval". What I don't know is whether or not this new standard in the DP can make it easier and cheaper for the monitor manufacturers to implement the tech into their monitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Lets state one more time that the initial release were suppose to be March and I have covered why many times, so, yes the monitor is delayed and one of the reasons is G-sync update that Nvidia is working on. There is no knowing if Asus will release it in Q2 since they have stated that Q2 is an initial release period which indicate that there might even be further delays down the road.
> 
> (...)


What is this update to G-Sync you are talking about? Does it have anything to do with SLI?


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Initially I was dead set on getting this monitor, but now I don't know.
> 
> Say for BF4, to hit 120hz+ @ 1440, you are going to need some serious power... At the very least two 780's, preferably three or two 780Tis. This is even with settings other than highest quality, and turned down AA (which you shouldn't need as much anyway). But here is the problem, SLI is pretty broken with G-Sync. I can't see the point of this monitor with the SLI/G-Sync issues. It has been months and it is still broken, so I don't want to rely on that "oh they are working on it" crap.
> 
> For the first coveted factory spec'ed 120Hz+ 1440 monitor, seems pretty disappointing.


With AA off and high-ultra quality? More like dual OC'd 670s (gets me 110-120FPS consistently). Which is roughly equivalent to a single 780ti at ~1300 core clock.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> What is this update to G-Sync you are talking about? Does it have anything to do with SLI?


I do not remember were exactly info on the g-sync issues were posted, it had to do with the chips used and compatibility. Reports stated that people had some bad experiences and according to the same or similar info, Nvidia is currently working on a rev.2. Even ASUS stated that they have hardware issues, and this was stated around the same time the Nvidia reports came in - this is probably 1-2 months ago now.

That is all I know, but don't take my word on it, go back and read the tread or any other tread covering g-sync


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> I do not remember were exactly info on the g-sync issues were posted, it had to do with the chips used and compatibility. Reports stated that people had some bad experiences and according to the same or similar info, Nvidia is currently working on a rev.2. Even ASUS stated that they have hardware issues, and this was stated around the same time the Nvidia reports came in - this is probably 1-2 months ago now.
> 
> That is all I know, but don't take my word on it, go back and read the tread or any other tread covering g-sync


So should we be waiting for G-Sync 2? Will the current G-Sync chips be updatable via firmware? I mean it is a FPGA so couldn't they fix some of the issues via firwmare?

I don't want to drop $800 a monitor that's going to have weird issues going forward. I mean they talked about removing the polling in the anandtech article which they say has a 2-3% impact on performance. Could that update be deliverable via firmware?

(I know you don't know the answer, i'm just thinking aloud here)


----------



## Craftyman

Ah! when will thing thing finally come out and be reviewed? I want to know how much better the image quality is over my current BenQ XL2420TE.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> So should we be waiting for G-Sync 2? Will the current G-Sync chips be updatable via firmware? I mean it is a FPGA so couldn't they fix some of the issues via firwmare?
> 
> I don't want to drop $800 a monitor that's going to have weird issues going forward. I mean they talked about removing the polling in the anandtech article which they say has a 2-3% impact on performance. Could that update be deliverable via firmware?
> 
> (I know you don't know the answer, i'm just thinking aloud here)


You have valid questions. I think my point is: I'd rather wait a few months and get a proper product rather than a half good one. I trust that the people working on this have good reasons for the delays and rework.

But I am not worried, I will actually get the new 4K monitor (PB287Q) and I will actually be very happy with that for months, coming from the crap I have now ... lol

- edit -

You can follow the updates here from JJ since he is the guy with actual facts. (reply tread)
http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Where did you hear that new hardware is required?


You haven't been paying attention, have you?
Quote:


> AMD said the exact opposite which is the whole point.


No, it's kind of difficult to pin down exactly what AMD was claiming about how difficult it is to implement, but they were strongly implying that they were pushing responsibility for developing the in-display hardware onto monitor manufacturers. Freesync will require new scaler ASICs. If that wasn't the case, there would already be monitors shipping with it. Even if eDP can change frame length through variable v_blank, it hasn't been shown to do so for every single frame, without being told beforehand how long the frame will take to finish. Which is required for a g-sync equivalent. Further, even if eDP can match the timing characteristics of g-sync, it's unlikely you'll find one that can push high resolutions and refresh rates. As for AMD's demo at CES, there are some questions about what exactly was being demonstrated, as the video looks identical to a comparison of 30fps 60hz v-sync and 50fps 50hz vsync(which most monitors with fixed refresh rate can also do.) If variable refresh was actually demonstrated, evidence of it was not posted online(that I've found), so you'll have to ask someone that was there.
Quote:


> Adding G-Sync to a monitor raises the cost of the monitor considerably. The only downside to Freesync is the fact that current Nvidia cards wouldn't be able to support it and who knows if Nvidia would add support in the future. I haven't really heard much about the tech though.


Yes G-Sync raises the cost significantly. That won't change until Freesync is out. While I don't think Nvidia will write drivers to make AMD cards compatible with G-Sync, I don't see why they wouldn't add DP 1.2a compatibility to future designs. It might just be a firmware/driver update.


----------



## jdstock76

Isn't this just a rebrand of the ASUS PB278Q? Curious question mostly since it's currently available.


----------



## d0pp3lg4ng3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Isn't this just a rebrand of the ASUS PB278Q? Curious question mostly since it's currently available.


Probably not. The PB278Q is a PLS panel @ 60Hz, whereas this monitor will be a TN panel @ 144Hz "Over 120Hz." There's also the addition of the G-Sync scaler, which is a large part of the draw of this monitor.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0pp3lg4ng3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Isn't this just a rebrand of the ASUS PB278Q? Curious question mostly since it's currently available.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not. The PB278Q is a PLS panel @ 60Hz, whereas this monitor will be a TN panel @ 144Hz. There's also the addition of the G-Sync scaler, which is a large part of the draw of this monitor.
Click to expand...

i knew about the G-Sync , but couldn't find the refresh on the PB.


----------



## Mand12

This monitor is entirely new, it's not a rebrand. It's a new, true 8-bit TN panel that hasn't been used before.


----------



## Simkin

Quote:


> Probably not. The PB278Q is a PLS panel @ 60Hz, whereas this monitor will be a TN panel @ 144Hz. There's also the addition of the G-Sync scaler, which is a large part of the draw of this monitor.


From what i have read its 120Hz, not 144Hz. Which will be plenty for 1440p if you ask me.


----------



## d0pp3lg4ng3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> From what i have read its 120Hz, not 144Hz. Which will be plenty for 1440p if you ask me.


You're probably right, and thanks for the correction. I think it was this quote from the original post that led me astray:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> [*] Refresh Rate: Over 120 Hz


As well as the fact that ASUS has done 144Hz monitors in the past. I think the difference between 120Hz and 144Hz should be negligible, but as I've never used either, that's only speculation.


----------



## Thetbrett

should receive my 2 780 ti's today, and will get this when it comes out, hopefully they have any SLI bugs ironed out by then.1440p @ 120hz, yes please.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> should receive my 2 780 ti's today, and will get this when it comes out, hopefully they have any SLI bugs ironed out by then.1440p @ 120hz, yes please.


Are there SLI bugs with the 780 Ti's. I'm most likely going to go ahead and get two of the 6GB when they release as I'm sick of waiting for the 880's ... but not sure. But are there some known issues or something?

Or are you speaking specifically about this monitor and SLI ... IE > issues with the monitor itself?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Are there SLI bugs with the 780 Ti's. I'm most likely going to go ahead and get two of the 6GB when they release as I'm sick of waiting for the 880's ... but not sure. But are there some known issues or something?
> 
> Or are you speaking specifically about this monitor and SLI ... IE > issues with the monitor itself?


there were some posts on the blur busters forums where people with SLI were having trouble with gsync (the add on part) with their asus 144hz monitors, and maybe the reason for the perceived "delay"

ANXIOUSLY waiting for the ROG Swfit!! (my 780FTW SLI is ready)!


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> From what i have read its 120Hz, not 144Hz. Which will be plenty for 1440p if you ask me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0pp3lg4ng3r*
> 
> You're probably right, and thanks for the correction. I think it was this quote from the original post that led me astray:
> As well as the fact that ASUS has done 144Hz monitors in the past. I think the difference between 120Hz and 144Hz should be negligible, but as I've never used either, that's only speculation.


The reason they said "120+ Hz" at first was because they weren't sure at that time whether they would be able to push 144 Hz. But since then, JJ has already confirmed that it will indeed be 144 Hz.


----------



## d0pp3lg4ng3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> The reason they said "120+ Hz" at first was because they weren't sure at that time whether they would be able to push 144 Hz. But since then, JJ has already confirmed that it will indeed be 144 Hz.


Very cool









Maybe I missed it, but do you have a link to that statement?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> should receive my 2 780 ti's today, and will get this when it comes out, hopefully they have any SLI bugs ironed out by then.1440p @ 120hz, yes please.


What SLI bugs?! In game or concerning the monitor?


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

I have been using 2 780ti's in SLI for about a month now without any problems. If there are bugs, I have not encountered any.

** EDIT **

Just for the sake of completeness, I will also add that I have been using my 780ti's with the VG248QE and a Gsync DIY kit, a Samsung ud28590d 4k monitor, and an Asus MX299Q 21:9 monitor.

I have not had a single SLI related issue with any of them, although I must say that my eyes are spoiled now due to 144hz and Gsync. I can't use anything else, which is a shame because 21:9 gaming is incredible. The slow refresh rate of hte IPS makes me want to gouge out my eyes though.







4k was meh. lots of framerate jitter from lack of VRAM on the tis, and low framerates. Lots of screen tearing and other artifacting. I sent it back after 3 days.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> I have been using 2 780ti's in SLI for about a month now without any problems. If there are bugs, I have not encountered any.
> 
> ** EDIT **
> 
> Just for the sake of completeness, I will also add that I have been using my 780ti's with the VG248QE and a Gsync DIY kit, a Samsung ud28590d 4k monitor, and an Asus MX299Q 21:9 monitor.
> 
> I have not had a single SLI related issue with any of them, although I must say that my eyes are spoiled now due to 144hz and Gsync. I can't use anything else, which is a shame because 21:9 gaming is incredible. The slow refresh rate of hte IPS makes me want to gouge out my eyes though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4k was meh. lots of framerate jitter from lack of VRAM on the tis, and low framerates. Lots of screen tearing and other artifacting. I sent it back after 3 days.


Just a question regarding the Samsung UD28590D - as a work / edit panel, what is your verdict? ASUS just released a similar if not the same panel, but with VESA mount, something the Samsung is lacking. But is it worth it - I am strongly considering one of them.
I will still get the ROG for gaming... OFC.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

The Samsung monitor would have been fantastic for a productivity monitor with some caveats:

Windows HiDPI support is *horrible*, even in Windows 8.1. If the 590 was the only monitor I use, it would have been fine. That said, I use multiple monitors and increasing the DPI settings caused assets to blow up on my secondary monitor as well. It looked pretty terrible. OSX works fine with both hidpi and normal dpi mixed monitor setups.

Gaming on it was awful for the reasons mentioned previously. It looked pretty when standing still, but we dont game to simply render pretty screenshots. I considered keeping it to use as a workstation monitor, but ironically, I decided I just couldn't justify the cost simply for a monitor to occasionally do some work on.







I now have my cinematic MX299Q as my secondary display.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> The Samsung monitor would have been fantastic for a productivity monitor with some caveats:
> 
> Windows HiDPI support is *horrible*, even in Windows 8.1. If the 590 was the only monitor I use, it would have been fine. That said, I use multiple monitors and increasing the DPI settings caused assets to blow up on my secondary monitor as well. It looked pretty terrible. OSX works fine with both hidpi and normal dpi mixed monitor setups.
> 
> Gaming on it was awful for the reasons mentioned previously. It looked pretty when standing still, but we dont game to simply render pretty screenshots. I considered keeping it to use as a workstation monitor, but ironically, I decided I just couldn't justify the cost simply for a monitor to occasionally do some work on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have my cinematic MX299Q as my secondary display.


I see, interesting point. the 21:9 aspect ratio is very interesting and LG just released a 1440p panel which would work in perfect tandem with the ROG, meaning no scaling issues as with the 4K - it sounds like a scaling issue. So perhaps, the best combo is the LG 34UM95-P and ASUS PG278Q ROG. Ofc, the LG is expencive, but will be a work monitor, music software, CGI etc, loads of workspace instead of 2 monitors. I like the idea.

But getting the LG also mean I will need to wait to get the ROG panel, perhaps a rev.2 is out by then... hmm, worth thinking about, and simply get a 39" 4K TV to watch films on etc


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Isn't this just a rebrand of the ASUS PB278Q? Curious question mostly since it's currently available.


nope. I have a PB278Q andwill get aSwift, and w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> What SLI bugs?! In game or concerning the monitor?


I had read that some people were having some issues, and by "any" bugs, I really mean it's ready to go, no problems etc..


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> I see, interesting point. the 21:9 aspect ratio is very interesting and LG just released a 1440p panel which would work in perfect tandem with the ROG, meaning no scaling issues as with the 4K - it sounds like a scaling issue. So perhaps, the best combo is the LG 34UM95-P and ASUS PG278Q ROG. Ofc, the LG is expencive, but will be a work monitor, music software, CGI etc, loads of workspace instead of 2 monitors. I like the idea.
> 
> But getting the LG also mean I will need to wait to get the ROG panel, perhaps a rev.2 is out by then... hmm, worth thinking about, and simply get a 39" 4K TV to watch films on etc


Thats essentially what I did. I have my 21:9 Asus MX299Q next to my VG248QH/Gsync to use as my movies/work/web browsing monitor while I play games on the VG. Its a good combo. I was considering LG's newest 1440p 21:9 monitor as well, so I made my 21:9 monitor my main monitor for awhile last night to take a test drive for gaming and whatnot (LG makes all of the 21:9 panels at the moment) and found that its gaming performance was lacking. The difference between my VG with [email protected] and the 21:9 was incredibly obvious. Motion blur and clarity issues all over the place. Not to mention the obvious difference in the smoothness of the image between the 144hz monitor and the 60hz 21:9. That said, the colors and wide aspect ration on the 21:9 were simply amazing.

I ended up switching back to the VG simply because 144hz and Gsync broke my eyes - I see every single tiny little defect in my games now on 60hz monitors. It sucks, because the Swift is essentially my only option. Hopefully someone will cook up a 21:9 Gsync enabled display sometime soon.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Thats essentially what I did. I have my 21:9 Asus MX299Q next to my VG248QH/Gsync to use as my movies/work/web browsing monitor while I play games on the VG. Its a good combo. I was considering LG's newest 1440p 21:9 monitor as well, so I made my 21:9 monitor my main monitor for awhile last night to take a test drive for gaming and whatnot (LG makes all of the 21:9 panels at the moment) and found that its gaming performance was lacking. The difference between my VG with [email protected] and the 21:9 was incredibly obvious. Motion blur and clarity issues all over the place. Not to mention the obvious difference in the smoothness of the image between the 144hz monitor and the 60hz 21:9. That said, the colors and wide aspect ration on the 21:9 were simply amazing.
> 
> I ended up switching back to the VG simply because 144hz and Gsync broke my eyes - I see every single tiny little defect in my games now on 60hz monitors. It sucks, because the Swift is essentially my only option. Hopefully someone will cook up a 21:9 Gsync enabled display sometime soon.


The LG is 5 ms (gtg) which is by my standards just fine. There is an option and I am sorry if this qualify as swearing, but there is Free Sync further down the road, perhaps a year from now, but that require DP 1.3 unless they make it available for 1.2.
I really hate making choices coz the 21:9 aspect would be perfect for gaming and what not. If Nvidia makes a g-sync stand alone module and all it needs is calibration to the panel type, no matter TN, PLS, IGZO, IPS, then I'll be a happy dude.

So I will get the LG 34UM95-P and then be on stand by for G-Sync news spite the fact that the ROG monitor will be a very nice monitor, why rush... there is always AA in the meantime.. he he


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> The LG is 5 ms (gtg) which is by my standards just fine. There is an option and I am sorry if this qualify as swearing, but there is Free Sync further down the road, perhaps a year from now, but that require DP 1.3 unless they make it available for 1.2.
> 
> I really hate making choices coz the 21:9 aspect would be perfect for gaming and what not. If Nvidia makes a g-sync stand alone module and all it needs is calibration to the panel type, no matter TN, PLS, IGZO, IPS, then I'll be a happy dude.
> 
> So I will get the LG 34UM95-P and then be on stand by for G-Sync news spite the fact that the ROG monitor will be a very nice monitor, why rush... there is always AA in the meantime.. he he


I have a very open mind and do not take sides when it comes to technology. "Free sync" is no curse word in my eyes, friend. Under the hood, its the same tech anyway.









As for the 5ms, as I mentioned before, my MX299Q is also an LG panel, and is 5ms as well. If you are not already used to the smoothness that 144hz or Gsync provides, you can probably get by with the beautiful 21:9 1440p IPS screen in the 34UM95 sports. Truthfully, I wish I could unsee gsync and 144hz because I **LOVE** gaming in 21:9, and I'm sure you will too.









Cheers, you have made a great choice!


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> I have a very open mind and do not take sides when it comes to technology. "Free sync" is no curse word in my eyes, friend. Under the hood, its the same tech anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the 5ms, as I mentioned before, my MX299Q is also an LG panel, and is 5ms as well. If you are not already used to the smoothness that 144hz or Gsync provides, you can probably get by with the beautiful 21:9 1440p IPS screen in the 34UM95 sports. Truthfully, I wish I could unsee gseync and 144hz because I **LOVE** gaming in 21:9, and I'm sure you will too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, you have made a great choice!


LOL, I get your point. I am used to 60 / 75 Hz and that has always worked for me. I am spared from anything higher, so I do not know what I am missing, I can live with the ignorance that I do not need it. I am also on hold for C.A.R.S driving simulator that will be released later this year and will get some Fanatec equipment. So with that on the horizon and the cost associated with the LG monitor, Fanatec gear and 2x 780 Ti 3 / 6 GB cards, that will last all the way to Christmas.


----------



## Thetbrett

have my 780 ti's now, bring it Asus!!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> have my 780 ti's now, bring it Asus!!


Congrats. You'll be pushing this monitor nicely.









I'm going to get the monitor with one TI and might wait for a pair of 880's. Maybe the 790 might drop. I'm sorely going to be needing G-sync at first. Now if this baby would drop already.


----------



## wholeeo

Asus Puhleez


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> have my 780 ti's now, bring it Asus!!


Nice man. Got 780s myself and it was definitely worth it. Can't wait for this monitor to drop cause my 780s bored.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> I have been using 2 780ti's in SLI for about a month now without any problems. If there are bugs, I have not encountered any.
> 
> ** EDIT **
> 
> Just for the sake of completeness, I will also add that I have been using my 780ti's with the VG248QE and a Gsync DIY kit, a Samsung ud28590d 4k monitor, and an Asus MX299Q 21:9 monitor.
> 
> I have not had a single SLI related issue with any of them, although I must say that my eyes are spoiled now due to 144hz and Gsync. I can't use anything else, which is a shame because 21:9 gaming is incredible. The slow refresh rate of hte IPS makes me want to gouge out my eyes though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4k was meh. lots of framerate jitter from lack of VRAM on the tis, and low framerates. Lots of screen tearing and other artifacting. I sent it back after 3 days.


I'm assuming that your 780 Ti's have 3GB of VRAM. You think that negatively impacted performance on 4K? What games/settings were you using?

(Just curious, btw. No axe to grind.)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I just spent my RoG Swift savings on a new camera. With my luck, this monitor will probably get released soon.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> I'm assuming that your 780 Ti's have 3GB of VRAM. You think that negatively impacted performance on 4K? What games/settings were you using?


Yes, I have 2 3GB EVGA 780ti Superclock Editions, and I feel that the 3GB max did indeed affect performance. For example, when using EVGA precision to measure performance and FPS, I would notice what appeared to be framerate stutter even though the FPS counter stayed at a solid 60fps. The monitor required vsync to be on, or I would experience ridiculous amounts of stutter. I tested with both Diablo III and Battlefield 4, among others, both at Ultra or highest quality settings with AA off (you truly don't need AA at 4K resolution.) Add in to this an insane amount of artifacting, and I found myself playing on my 21:9 next to the 4k more often than not. As I said, I decided to send the monitor back after 3 days of use. Frame rates were good (80-100fps in BF4 on ultra and around 70 average in Metro Last Light) , so maybe the panel just wasn't as good as everyone had hoped it would be.

I took screenshots of BF4 on Ultra with no AA on the 4K, and they can be found in the following album. I have some 21:9 screens in there too, also on ultra with full AA. Sorry for the console crud in the 21:9's.

http://imgur.com/a/NWNHi

Enjoy!


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> I'm assuming that your 780 Ti's have 3GB of VRAM. You think that negatively impacted performance on 4K? What games/settings were you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have 2 3GB EVGA 780ti Superclock Editions, and I feel that the 3GB max did indeed affect performance. For example, when using EVGA precision to measure performance and FPS, I would notice what appeared to be framerate stutter even though the FPS counter stayed at a solid 60fps. The monitor required vsync to be on, or I would experience ridiculous amounts of stutter. I tested with both Diablo III and Battlefield 4, among others, both at Ultra or highest quality settings with AA off (you truly don't need AA at 4K resolution.) Add in to this an insane amount of artifacting, and I found myself playing on my 21:9 next to the 4k more often than not. As I said, I decided to send the monitor back after 3 days of use. Frame rates were good (80-100fps in BF4 on ultra and around 70 average in Metro Last Light) , so maybe the panel just wasn't as good as everyone had hoped it would be.
> 
> I took screenshots of BF4 on Ultra with no AA on the 4K, and they can be found in the following album. I have some 21:9 screens in there too, also on ultra with full AA. Sorry for the console crud in the 21:9's.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/NWNHi
> 
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...

Thanks very much for response! And that's w/out AA? It sounds like I may have been overly optimistic re: 4K and VRAM. Was thinking it wouldn't be too much of a jump from 1440p...but I guess it is 2-3x the amount of pixels.

Image quality really is something, though. Nice pics.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Thanks very much for response! It sounds like I may have been overly optimistic re: 4K and VRAM. Was thinking it wouldn't be too much of a jump from 1440p...but I guess it is 2-3x the amount of pixels.


Yep. I really feel that 1440p is the sweet spot right now in terms of resolution and performance. I have gamed on other 1440p screens (a Yamakasi Catleap) and it was really nice. I only switched away from it for the 144hz refresh rate the VG248QE provided. I feel that 4k needs another generation or two before its ready for prime time in terms of high end gaming.


----------



## icor1031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I just spent my RoG Swift savings on a new camera. With my luck, this monitor will probably get released soon.


What did you get?
I have T3i with 50mm f/1.4, and a couple others.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icor1031*
> 
> What did you get?
> I have T3i with 50mm f/1.4, and a couple others.


Nikon D3300. Came with 18-55mm 1:3.5. Looking to get a 35 or 50mm f1.8, for extra low light pics. Just went through the manual and gotta say I'm happy with the camera. I really like the video too.


----------



## icor1031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Nikon D3300. Came with 18-55mm 1:3.5. Looking to get a 35 or 50mm f1.8, for extra low light pics. Just went through the manual and gotta say I'm happy with the camera. I really like the video too.


Don't forget to buy a Yongnuo or Neewer flash!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Yep. I really feel that 1440p is the sweet spot right now in terms of resolution and performance. I have gamed on other 1440p screens (a Yamakasi Catleap) and it was really nice. I only switched away from it for the 144hz refresh rate the VG248QE provided. I feel that 4k needs another generation or two before its ready for prime time in terms of high end gaming.


Yup, I agree with this statement wholly!

I look at 4K as where we are going to be in a few years as the mainstream application, and 1440P the new replacement for 1080P. Which is a very nice step up in visual quality, I absolutely can't stand gaming at 1080P (except Terraria because I can't see above 720P).


----------



## Roaches

1080p is quickly approaching the low end spectrum as many mainstream range cards can handle that resolution with no sweat these days...Hopefully the push for 4K on next gen GPUs bring 1440p into 1080p prices. Great times to run a multi monitor setup as they're dirt cheap right now for a decent TN/IPS panel setup.


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> 1080p is quickly approaching the low end spectrum as many mainstream range cards can handle that resolution with no sweat these days...Hopefully the push for 4K on next gen GPUs bring 1440p into 1080p prices. Great times to run a multi monitor setup as they're dirt cheap right now for a decent TN/IPS panel setup.


Exactly this. I'm waiting for this to be released to see some reviews, and I'll either be picking one of these up or two more ASUS VG248QEs.


----------



## Lourad

JJ is at the Newegg TV studio, dare I hope for some news?


----------



## Waro

Where can I watch this? YouTube?


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Where can I watch this? YouTube?


I seen a tweet from Paul at Newegg, it was a pic of him and JJ together. no video was posted yet! I stress the YET!


----------



## Dunraven

I would love some new info/updates from JJ, but I wouldn't be surprised if he is at Newegg with Paul discussing the new Z97 mobos. Crossing fingers we hear some news soon, as I don't know how many more date push backs I can take!


----------



## Oneminde

Well this is interesting. Will the GTX 880 get 8 GB of ram ?

http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=64176


----------



## zacker

when this monitor getting out ?


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

The latest estimate is June.


----------



## zacker

what your opinion you think it deserves the money?

an what you think for this monitor vs eizo moris or vs vg248qe with g sync?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> what your opinion you think it deserves the money?
> 
> an what you think for this monitor vs eizo moris or vs vg248qe with g sync?


Everything about this display, that we have heard and from first hand reports, justifies the cost of the thing. I paid almost $600 for my Overlord Tempest a year and some change ago. So to throw down $800 on this display is nothing, considering the technology in it and what we are getting.

Frankly it will be the last display I buy until I see 4K 120+ Hz and the hardware capable of driving it like we can 1440P right now.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Everything about this display, that we have heard and from first hand reports, justifies the cost of the thing. I paid almost $600 for my Overlord Tempest a year and some change ago. So to throw down $800 on this display is nothing, considering the technology in it and what we are getting.
> 
> Frankly it will be the last display I buy until I see 4K 120+ Hz and the hardware capable of driving it like we can 1440P right now.


This.


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Everything about this display, that we have heard and from first hand reports, justifies the cost of the thing. I paid almost $600 for my Overlord Tempest a year and some change ago. So to throw down $800 on this display is nothing, considering the technology in it and what we are getting.
> 
> Frankly it will be the last display I buy until I see 4K 120+ Hz and the hardware capable of driving it like we can 1440P right now.


I think so too.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Everything about this display, that we have heard and from first hand reports, justifies the cost of the thing. I paid almost $600 for my Overlord Tempest a year and some change ago. So to throw down $800 on this display is nothing, considering the technology in it and what we are getting.
> 
> Frankly it will be the last display I buy until I see 4K 120+ Hz and the hardware capable of driving it like we can 1440P right now.


And it will be *glorious*!!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Won't the viewing angles be horrible on a 27" TN panel ?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Won't the viewing angles be horrible on a 27" TN panel ?


last time I checked, I sat directly in front of my monitor.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> last time I checked, I sat directly in front of my monitor.


lol I know, right? Never ceases to amaze me when people use this as an argument against a monitor or panel type. Like they're going to be sitting at a 45-degree angle across from their monitor thinking "gee, if only I could see accurate colors from over here"


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> last time I checked, I sat directly in front of my monitor.


pf, that's so mainstream


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> last time I checked, I sat directly in front of my monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> lol I know, right? Never ceases to amaze me when people use this as an argument against a monitor or panel type. Like they're going to be sitting at a 45-degree angle across from their monitor thinking "gee, if only I could see accurate colors from over here"


Even 24" TN displays have issues with the top being darker, so a 27" should be significantly worse.


----------



## MonarchX

Blah! Just go 4K on a 60Hz 1080p screen! It would be downscaling, but it would look WAY better than normal 1080p and 1440p, even though it wouldn't be the real 4K. The effect is the same because 4K on a 1080p screen would get of almost all visible jaggies games would look WAY better. It is equivalent of running true 4x SSAA I believe. The problem with using SSAA in games via SSAA options in nVidia Inspector or nVidia CP or even game options is that in most cases SGSSA would be used, which blurs textures. True SSAA does not blur any textures - it actually improves them.

Just set Scaling to GPU (not Display Device) and create a [email protected] custom resolution in nVidia CP. Then select that resolution in your games. Performance should be the same as using true 4x SSAA via settings, which is what Metro LL benchmarks show. Its not definitive, but I think its close enough. Most games do not have SSAA support and options, but using 4K resolution would force them to support it without any issues. Its exactly what BF4 Scaling does. When you set BF4 scaler to 200% at 1080p, you are actually forcing a 4K resolution or 4x SSAA in it. If you do go with 4K on 1080p, make sure to disable any MSAA, FXAA, SMAA, MLAA, etc. as they would worsen performance and provide no benefit to your picture.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Blah! Just go 4K on a 60Hz 1080p screen! It would be downscaling, but it would look WAY better than normal 1080p and 1440p, even though it wouldn't be the real 4K. The effect is the same because 4K on a 1080p screen would get of almost all visible jaggies games would look WAY better. It is equivalent of running true 4x SSAA I believe. The problem with using SSAA in games via SSAA options in nVidia Inspector or nVidia CP or even game options is that in most cases SGSSA would be used, which blurs textures. True SSAA does not blur any textures - it actually improves them.
> 
> Just set Scaling to GPU (not Display Device) and create a [email protected] custom resolution in nVidia CP. Then select that resolution in your games. Performance should be the same as using true 4x SSAA via settings, which is what Metro LL benchmarks show. Its not definitive, but I think its close enough. Most games do not have SSAA support and options, but using 4K resolution would force them to support it without any issues. Its exactly what BF4 Scaling does. When you set BF4 scaler to 200% at 1080p, you are actually forcing a 4K resolution or 4x SSAA in it. If you do go with 4K on 1080p, make sure to disable any MSAA, FXAA, SMAA, MLAA, etc. as they would worsen performance and provide no benefit to your picture.


No. I'd rather have 1440p with 120Hz+ and Gsync than 4k at 60Hz. Especially more than down-scaled 4k! Not even close to the real thing.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

This thread is going in circles. Same discussions/arguments over and over again lol.

Come on Asus, give us something.


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> This thread is going in circles. Same discussions/arguments over and over again lol.
> 
> Come on Asus, give us something.


When does this thing come out?


----------



## Pheozero

The question that so many of us are waiting to get an answer for.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Won't the viewing angles be horrible on a 27" TN panel ?


It's a matter of trade-offs. Not-so-great viewing angles, 120hz/1440p w/ pretty good responsiveness.


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> The question that so many of us are waiting to get an answer for.


Ha I know. I'm just being a smartass


----------



## mtbiker033

dear asus,

shut up and take my money!

thanks


----------



## l3af

Wait, so is this actually a thing people do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Blah! Just go 4K on a 60Hz 1080p screen! It would be downscaling, but it would look WAY better than normal 1080p and 1440p, even though it wouldn't be the real 4K. The effect is the same because 4K on a 1080p screen would get of almost all visible jaggies games would look WAY better. It is equivalent of running true 4x SSAA I believe. The problem with using SSAA in games via SSAA options in nVidia Inspector or nVidia CP or even game options is that in most cases SGSSA would be used, which blurs textures. True SSAA does not blur any textures - it actually improves them.
> 
> Just set Scaling to GPU (not Display Device) and create a [email protected] custom resolution in nVidia CP. Then select that resolution in your games. Performance should be the same as using true 4x SSAA via settings, which is what Metro LL benchmarks show. Its not definitive, but I think its close enough. Most games do not have SSAA support and options, but using 4K resolution would force them to support it without any issues. Its exactly what BF4 Scaling does. When you set BF4 scaler to 200% at 1080p, you are actually forcing a 4K resolution or 4x SSAA in it. If you do go with 4K on 1080p, make sure to disable any MSAA, FXAA, SMAA, MLAA, etc. as they would worsen performance and provide no benefit to your picture.


.

Wait, so is this actually a thing people do?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Won't the viewing angles be horrible on a 27" TN panel ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a matter of trade-offs. Not-so-great viewing angles, 120hz/1440p w/ pretty good responsiveness.
Click to expand...

My question is who plays games at angles and doesn't sit in front of their monitor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Blah! Just go 4K on a 60Hz 1080p screen! It would be downscaling, but it would look WAY better than normal 1080p and 1440p, even though it wouldn't be the real 4K. The effect is the same because 4K on a 1080p screen would get of almost all visible jaggies games would look WAY better. It is equivalent of running true 4x SSAA I believe. The problem with using SSAA in games via SSAA options in nVidia Inspector or nVidia CP or even game options is that in most cases SGSSA would be used, which blurs textures. True SSAA does not blur any textures - it actually improves them.
> 
> Just set Scaling to GPU (not Display Device) and create a [email protected] custom resolution in nVidia CP. Then select that resolution in your games. Performance should be the same as using true 4x SSAA via settings, which is what Metro LL benchmarks show. Its not definitive, but I think its close enough. Most games do not have SSAA support and options, but using 4K resolution would force them to support it without any issues. Its exactly what BF4 Scaling does. When you set BF4 scaler to 200% at 1080p, you are actually forcing a 4K resolution or 4x SSAA in it. If you do go with 4K on 1080p, make sure to disable any MSAA, FXAA, SMAA, MLAA, etc. as they would worsen performance and provide no benefit to your picture.


Your post is a bit confusing... if I've understood it correctly the effect would not be the same. This does not change the fact that a 1080p pixel is physically larger than a 1440p or 4k pixel.

What's the point of forcing a higher resolution if it's still broken up into large physical pixels? I understand downscaling as it allows for better performance on a higher native resolution monitor.. but upscaling? Does forcing 4K on a 1080p pannel with no AA result in better performance than 1080p with 4xAA or 8xAA? That's the only scenario in which I could see it being useful... a sort of round-about AA.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> My question is who plays games at angles and doesn't sit in front of their monitor?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think you realize the issue here is the vertical viewing angle, and torso length also plays a part.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Your post is a bit confusing... if I've understood it correctly the effect would not be the same. This does not change the fact that a 1080p pixel is physically larger than a 1440p or 4k pixel.
> 
> What's the point of forcing a higher resolution if it's still broken up into large physical pixels? I understand downscaling as it allows for better performance on a higher native resolution monitor.. but upscaling? Does forcing 4K on a 1080p pannel with no AA result in better performance than 1080p with 4xAA or 8xAA? That's the only scenario in which I could see it being useful... a sort of round-about AA.


When you force a 4K resolution on a 1080p monitor, you downscale from 4K to 1080p. This is exactly what SSAA does. 4x SSAA upscales 1080p image to 4K, saves it so-to-speak, then downscales it back to 1080p. The result is a much sharper image with almost no aliasing at all. When you create a custom resolution of 4K on a 1080p screen, you are doing exactly what 4x SSAA would accomplish at 1080p.

I wish I had my GTX 780 Ti right now to show the difference. For example, screenshot masters also use 4K resolution and downscale to 1080p, then take a screenshot and post it. Their downscaled shots look way better than native 1080p with 8x MSAA. Its not true 4K, but its far better than native 1080p and I dare to say native 1440p. Native 1440p would show more visible aliasing at 4x MSAA than 4K downscaled to 1080p. You'd have to see it to really capture the degree of improvement.

Most games do not support true SSAA. For example, a game like Deus Ex: Human Revolution only has options for edge AA, FXAA, MLAA, and no AA. There is no 4x SSAA for it, not even if you try to force it through nVidia Inspector AA bits. I think that even if you could force it through nVidia Inspector AA bits, you would only get texture-blurring SGSSAA instead of true SSAA. Deus Ex: Human Revolution has so much visible aliasing that SSAA would improve its overall image 10x fold more in terms of quality than let's say an HD texture pack. By creating that 4K resolution on a 1080p monitor and selecting it for Deus Ex: Human Revolution, you end up getting that true 4x SSAA that you normally cannot get at 1080p because the game does not support SSAA through any of its settings. The difference is HUUUGE.

If you were to compare a true 4K monitor image on a 4K monitor and a 1080p monitor image that was downscaled from 4K custom resolution on a 1080p monitor, you would only see a minor difference between them at arm's lengths if those monitors were 24" and maybe even 27" in size.

Performance of true 4K on a true 4K monitor would be exactly the same as upscaling 1080p to a 4K custom resolution.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> When you force a 4K resolution on a 1080p monitor, you downscale from 4K to 1080p. This is exactly what SSAA does. 4x SSAA upscales 1080p image to 4K, saves it so-to-speak, then downscales it back to 1080p. The result is a much sharper image with almost no aliasing at all. When you create a custom resolution of 4K on a 1080p screen, you are doing exactly what 4x SSAA would accomplish at 1080p.
> 
> I wish I had my GTX 780 Ti right now to show the difference. For example, screenshot masters also use 4K resolution and downscale to 1080p, then take a screenshot and post it. Their downscaled shots look way better than native 1080p with 8x MSAA. Its not true 4K, but its far better than native 1080p and I dare to say native 1440p. Native 1440p would show more visible aliasing at 4x MSAA than 4K downscaled to 1080p. You'd have to see it to really capture the degree of improvement.
> 
> Most games do not support true SSAA. For example, a game like Deus Ex: Human Revolution only has options for edge AA, FXAA, MLAA, and no AA. There is no 4x SSAA for it, not even if you try to force through nVidia Inspector AA bits and I think even if you could, you would get SGSSAA that would blur textures. By creating a 4K resolution and selecting it Deus Ex: Human Revolution, you end up getting that true 4x SSAA that you normally cannot force at 1080p. The difference is HUUUGE.


Sweet.. thanks for the explanation.









While it doesn't help with the actual pixels I can now see it's merit. I've got some playing around to do tonight after work!


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Won't the viewing angles be horrible on a 27" TN panel ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a matter of trade-offs. Not-so-great viewing angles, 120hz/1440p w/ pretty good responsiveness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question is who plays games at angles and doesn't sit in front of their monitor?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That is a very good question.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> My question is who plays games at angles and doesn't sit in front of their monitor?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you realize the issue here is the vertical viewing angle, and torso length also plays a part.
Click to expand...

Plus, what if I'm wearing a blindfold? Do TN screens work if you're wearing a blindfold? The answer is No! Asus has a loser on its hands.


----------



## seward

double post


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I hope we hear something by the end of this month. Everyone including me is sick of waiting, and Asus won't even throw us a bone.


----------



## Arizonian

I've had time to second guess if I'd be happier with 4K 60 Hz G-sync now.









I guess this helps BenQ and Viewsonic who have yet to tease us with their models.


----------



## Blackops_2

Higher res/60hz vs lower res/120hz.

Personal preference. It's a no brainer for me i'd take the 1440p 120hz G-sync ROG everytime. Hence the reason i'm on still on 1080p at the moment.







both of the monitors in question will require serious GPU power to run as they're intended.

What would make it difficult to me at least is that you'll be able to get their 4k monitor for the same price as this one. And if your not a 120hz junkie (like myself) really you probably ought to go 4k as you'd appreciate it more than just moving to another 1440p monitor with a higher refresh rate. If your used to 60hz and it doesn't bother you at the moment i would take the G-sync 4k @ 60hz and run with it.


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Higher res/60hz vs lower res/120hz.
> 
> Personal preference. It's a no brainer for me i'd take the 1440p 120hz G-sync ROG everytime. Hence the reason i'm on still on 1080p at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both of the monitors in question will require serious GPU power to run as they're intended.


This is very accurate.

I have considered going for a 1440p/60hz screen, but after being spoiled with my 120hz with lightboost, 60hz looks horrible to me now. So if I'm upgrading resolution wise I definitely won't take a downgrade in the refresh rate department.

This screen will be the bees knees IMO. Perfect combination of resolution and refresh rate, and the G Sync is just an added bonus as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Can this thread be locked or something? At least until real news comes up about this monitor again, i hate having to see it pop up just to find out it's two guys arguing over TN vs IPS


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> This is very accurate.
> 
> I have considered going for a 1440p/60hz screen, but after being spoiled with my 120hz with lightboost, 60hz looks horrible to me now. So if I'm upgrading resolution wise I definitely won't take a downgrade in the refresh rate department.
> 
> This screen will be the bees knees IMO. Perfect combination of resolution and refresh rate, and the G Sync is just an added bonus as far as I am concerned.


I agree, had this monitor been out when i bought my VG248QE it i would have gotten it. It's the best of both worlds IMO at least for an acceptable resolution to run games at and responsiveness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Can this thread be locked or something? At least until real news comes up about this monitor again, i hate having to see it pop up just to find out it's two guys arguing over TN vs IPS


Who's arguing over TN vs IPS?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Can this thread be locked or something? At least until real news comes up about this monitor again, i hate having to see it pop up just to find out it's two guys arguing over TN vs IPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's arguing over TN vs IPS?
Click to expand...

start reading from HERE => http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-update-27-1440p-gsync-120hz-rog-monitor-at-ces/2800_100#post_22228035

probably comes up on every page


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Can this thread be locked or something? At least until real news comes up about this monitor again, i hate having to see it pop up just to find out it's two guys arguing over TN vs IPS


I second this. I've been following this thread since the beggining and it's the same arguments over and over and over again.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> start reading from HERE => http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-update-27-1440p-gsync-120hz-rog-monitor-at-ces/2800_100#post_22228035
> 
> probably comes up on every page


Oh my..







well guess we shall wait for an update then lol.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Higher res/60hz vs lower res/120hz.
> 
> Personal preference. It's a no brainer for me i'd take the 1440p 120hz G-sync ROG everytime. Hence the reason i'm on still on 1080p at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both of the monitors in question will require serious GPU power to run as they're intended.
> 
> What would make it difficult to me at least is that you'll be able to get their 4k monitor for the same price as this one. And if your not a 120hz junkie (like myself) really you probably ought to go 4k as you'd appreciate it more than just moving to another 1440p monitor with a higher refresh rate. If your used to 60hz and it doesn't bother you at the moment i would take the G-sync 4k @ 60hz and run with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> This is very accurate.
> 
> I have considered going for a 1440p/60hz screen, but after being spoiled with my 120hz with lightboost, 60hz looks horrible to me now. So if I'm upgrading resolution wise I definitely won't take a downgrade in the refresh rate department.
> 
> This screen will be the bees knees IMO. Perfect combination of resolution and refresh rate, and the G Sync is just an added bonus as far as I am concerned.


I agree 100% with both of you guys! I have come to love my 120hz monitor and just couldn't go back. The ROG Swift is going to be the best of both worlds, high resolutions, high refresh, 1ms, gsync....I'm ready!


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

guys, just be aware that Gsync literally ruins your eyes.

once you game on one, you wont be able to tolerate anything else. not even joking. Gsync monitors should have a disclaimer that says "WARNING: USING GSYNC WILL RUIN YOUR EYEBALLS"


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> guys, just be aware that Gsync literally ruins your eyes.
> 
> once you game on one, you wont be able to tolerate anything else. not even joking. Gsync monitors should have a disclaimer that says "WARNING: USING GSYNC WILL RUIN YOUR EYEBALLS"


Word!


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> guys, just be aware that Gsync literally ruins your eyes.
> 
> once you game on one, you wont be able to tolerate anything else. not even joking. Gsync monitors should have a disclaimer that says "WARNING: USING GSYNC WILL RUIN YOUR EYEBALLS"


lol Gaming in 3D did that to me. I can only imagine gaming in 3D with gsync.









*Note to self: must win Powerball.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> guys, just be aware that Gsync literally ruins your eyes.
> 
> once you game on one, you wont be able to tolerate anything else. not even joking. Gsync monitors should have a disclaimer that says "WARNING: USING GSYNC WILL RUIN YOUR EYEBALLS"


I agree. I have bought and sent back 3 monitors now simply because I notice every minor little inconsistency in performance. I can no longer game on anything but Gsync and 120+hz. I just sent back my 21:9 monitor because that aspect ratio isn't really useful for a secondary monitor that is only used for watching video and web surfing. I picked up another 27" IPS monitor to match the resolution and size of the Swift when it finally comes out.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> guys, just be aware that Gsync literally ruins your eyes.
> 
> once you game on one, you wont be able to tolerate anything else. not even joking. Gsync monitors should have a disclaimer that says "WARNING: USING GSYNC WILL RUIN YOUR EYEBALLS"


That makes no sense. You don't need g-sync to experience fluidity and smoothness. You just need v-sync 144fps with no frame drops.

I don't want people to think that they will experience something new in terms of smoothness by getting a g-sync module or monitor. And it's exactly how you make it sound. And its not the first time you do this in this thread. And it bothers me to infinity.

/rant


----------



## estabya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Once you go 120Hz, you can't go back.
> That makes no sense. You don't need g-sync to experience fluidity and smoothness. You just need v-sync 144fps with no frame drops.
> 
> I don't want people to think that they will experience something new in terms of smoothness by getting a g-sync module or monitor. And it's exactly how you make it sound. And its not the first time you do this in this thread. And it bothers me to infinity.
> 
> /rant


Have you used GSYNC? Otherwise you can't really make that judgement.

Most people who play online competitively don't use Vsync because it can cause input lag. And good luck with finding any setup keeping 144fps minimums.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *estabya*
> 
> Have you used GSYNC? Otherwise you can't really make that judgement.
> 
> Most people who play online competitively don't use Vsync because it can cause input lag. And good luck with finding any setup keeping 144fps minimums.


You're not understanding what I'm saying.
I know the huge benefits that having a g-sync monitor can bring. And I'm gonna buy this one as soon as its available.

I just don't like how he makes it sound like g-sync improves fluidity over 144fps v-sync because it doesn't. And i don't want people reading this thread being misinformed. That's all.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You're not understanding what I'm saying.
> I know the huge benefits that having a g-sync monitor can bring. And I'm gonna buy this one as soon as its available.
> 
> I just don't like how he makes it sound like g-sync improves fluidity over 144fps v-sync because it doesn't. And i don't want people reading this thread being misinformed. That's all.


Still it's a whole new feeling having extreme responsive vsync and honestly i do think your brain makes gsync feel more fluid due to that fact.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Still it's a whole new feeling having extreme responsive vsync and honestly i do think your brain makes gsync feel more fluid due to that fact.


That's a valid point.
Maybe some people will interpret the increased responsiveness as an increase in smoothness.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You're not understanding what I'm saying.
> I know the huge benefits that having a g-sync monitor can bring. And I'm gonna buy this one as soon as its available.
> 
> I just don't like how he makes it sound like g-sync improves fluidity over 144fps v-sync because it doesn't. And i don't want people reading this thread being misinformed. That's all.


well, i actually own one NOW, and dont have to make assumptions based on nothing other than words. if you havent used a gsync monitor, you have no idea. you may think you do, but you dont.

id imagine that other gsync users will say the same thing. regardless, what i say stands, if you use a gsync monitor, chances are you are going to want to barf when using anything else.

i just dont like how people who have never used a product act like they have.









also, where in my post does it say anything about smoothness or fluidity.......


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> well, i actually own one NOW, and dont have to make assumptions based on nothing other than words. if you havent used a gsync monitor, you have no idea. you may think you do, but you dont.
> 
> id imagine that other gsync users will say the same thing. regardless, what i say stands, if you use a gsync monitor, chances are you are going to want to barf when using anything else.
> 
> i just dont like how people who have never used a product act like they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, where in my post does it say anything about smoothness or fluidity.......


Whatever, man.
You're completely dodging my point.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Whatever, man.
> You're completely dodging my point.


please elaborate?

i didnt mention smoothness or fluidity at all in my post, yet you took those two words and ran with it.

what i said was that after using a gsync monitor, no other monitors compare. this includes my vanilla vg248qe. i gamed on it for nearly a year before i got the addon kit. there IS a difference. if there wasnt, gsync would be irrelevant, and everyone would be just fine with a normal 144hz monitor.

i fail to understand how what i am saying is misleading or misinformation. so please, elaborate.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> please elaborate?
> 
> i didnt mention smoothness or fluidity at all in my post, yet you took those two words and ran with it.
> 
> what i said was that after using a gsync monitor, no other monitors compare. this includes my vanilla vg248qe. i gamed on it for nearly a year before i got the addon kit. there IS a difference. if there wasnt, gsync would be irrelevant, and everyone would be just fine with a normal 144hz monitor.
> 
> i fail to understand how what i am saying is misleading or misinformation. so please, elaborate.


If you run a game at 144fps min with v-sync on on your vg248qe you're getting the best smoothness and fluidity achievable currently. So it's misleading when you say:
Quote:


> once you game on one, you wont be able to tolerate anything else


Unless the input lag caused by having v-sync on at 144Hz is driving you crazy, I don't see any reason why you would consider not having g-sync intolerable.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> If you run a game at 144fps min with v-sync on on your vg248qe you're getting the best smoothness and fluidity achievable currently. So it's misleading when you say:
> Unless the input lag caused by having v-sync on at 144Hz is driving you crazy, I don't see any reason why you would consider not having g-sync intolerable.


Well I don't know about you, but I don't have a rig capable of playing every game I want to play at 144fps, I'd imagine I'm not the only one. I'm still not sure how my harmless comment about gsync has upset you so much. It's pretty much only misleading to you.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> Well I don't know about you, but I don't have a rig capable of playing every game I want to play at 144fps, I'd imagine I'm not the only one. I'm still not sure how my harmless comment about gsync has upset you so much. It's pretty much only misleading to you.


For me it is important. What can I say I'm passionate about this.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> If you run a game at 144fps min with v-sync on on your vg248qe you're getting the best smoothness and fluidity achievable currently. So it's misleading when you say:
> Unless the input lag caused by having v-sync on at 144Hz is driving you crazy, I don't see any reason why you would consider not having g-sync intolerable.


Unfortunately, I have to come in on the side of Jim on this one. I will reiterate that I have tested 4 monitors in the last 30 days, with vsync, without, with gsync, some at 60hz, one at 144hz.

Gsync most definitely feels *way* different that simple vsync. It gives you the feeling of perfect frame rate vsync at _any_ framerate. The level of smoothness is well beyond anything else I have ever experienced. My rig has more than enough power to run 100+fps in most any game, and I play battlefield 4 frame limited at 140fps. I rarely drop below 100fps on ultra, and I can say this - I have never experienced anything as responsive, fluid, or clear as Gsync/Variable Refresh Rate. There is no stutter, there is no motion blur, there is no artifacting, and the input lag is practically nonexistent. I get the same results playing Crysis 3 and Metro: Last Light on highest detail levels and getting 50-70 fps.

So in conclusion, while Jim didn't make any specific statements on fluidity, I most certainly will. Once you see it, you will be a believer -- you can count on it. Personally, I was skeptical until someone convinced me to buy a kit and install it. Now, I can never go back.


----------



## Shogon

Feels like I've been waiting for months now


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

atodaso.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Everything about this display, that we have heard and from first hand reports, justifies the cost of the thing. I paid almost $600 for my Overlord Tempest a year and some change ago. So to throw down $800 on this display is nothing, considering the technology in it and what we are getting.
> 
> Frankly it will be the last display I buy until I see 4K 120+ Hz and the hardware capable of driving it like we can 1440P right now.


Yep.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Feels like I've been waiting for months now


I can't wait to replace this 5 year old T220.
Also waiting since ages.. but it is really worth it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> guys, just be aware that Gsync literally ruins your eyes.
> 
> once you game on one, you wont be able to tolerate anything else. not even joking. Gsync monitors should have a disclaimer that says "WARNING: USING GSYNC WILL RUIN YOUR EYEBALLS"


It's not destroying... It's just making oneself pickier! Which I'm looking forward to, given that I now have more powerful hardware in my gaming rig ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> I can't wait to replace this 5 year old T220.
> Also waiting since ages.. but it is really worth it.


At least your monitors weren't bargain basement models five years ago







So can't wait to upgrade to 1440p!


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> guys, just be aware that Gsync literally ruins your eyes.
> 
> once you game on one, you wont be able to tolerate anything else. not even joking. Gsync monitors should have a disclaimer that says "WARNING: USING GSYNC WILL RUIN YOUR EYEBALLS"


Does the same thing apply to 60 Hz versus 120 Hz?


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Won't the viewing angles be horrible on a 27" TN panel ?


They will be worse than IPS for sure, but I think it's only significant when you want to use your monitor for others to stand around and watch while you use it. When I'm sitting at my desk, I can angle my TN monitor appropriately for my seating position and even for slouching. 

I've used an IPS panel in the past and know how glorious it is, but for me, the higher refresh rate at higher-than-1080p resolutions is what I'm looking forward to most.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> They will be worse than IPS for sure, but I think it's only significant when you want to use your monitor for others to stand around and watch while you use it. When I'm sitting at my desk, I can angle my TN monitor appropriately for my seating position and even for slouching.
> 
> I've used an IPS panel in the past and know how glorious it is, but for me, the higher refresh rate at higher-than-1080p resolutions is what I'm looking forward to most.


The first non-troll response to my post, nice.

I'm 6"3' and the *vertical* viewing angle is a serious issue for me, even on a 24" display, I also have a longer torso than most people.

My 24" display is the first PC display I've had that's larger than 20", once you go past that the vertical viewing angle is supposed to be an issue and this is my first time (display) experiencing it.

The reason I brought up the IPS question is I was considering getting this display *in addition* to the Qnix 2710 as I wanted to see what a 1ms display with LightBoost looks like that also guaranteed 120hz without any issues (something the Qnix 2710 can't guarantee, although 96hz is basically guaranteed). I just have to deal with about one frame of input lag (single-input models) and a 7ms response time.

Having a flat panel display without any ghosting is something I've always dreamed about, but I rather have minor ghosting than the top 3 inches of my display being significantly darker than the rest. So I'm getting the PLS/IPS display first, but I'm also interested in this ASUS one.


----------



## Jack Mac

120Hz TNs and OC'd Koreans aren't exactly comparable, and the TN with lightboost will slaughter the Korean monitor in regards to motion clarity. I would definitely get this monitor but the price is a bit too high for me.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> 120Hz TNs and OC'd Koreans aren't exactly comparable, and the TN with lightboost will slaughter the Korean monitor in regards to motion clarity. I would definitely get this monitor but the price is a bit too high for me.


Yup, I expect to get my Korean PLS for about $300, I see no reason not to get one, as long as it's not a multi-input model.

It's the price on this Asus display that warrants more consideration though.

I know nothing about Gsync other than that you need time with it to actually appreciate it, although I wonder how much of the price increase it causes.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> The first non-troll response to my post, nice.
> 
> I'm 6"3' and the *vertical* viewing angle is a serious issue for me, even on a 24" display, I also have a longer torso than most people.
> 
> My 24" display is the first PC display I've had that's larger than 20", once you go past that the vertical viewing angle is supposed to be an issue and this is my first time (display) experiencing it.
> 
> The reason I brought up the IPS question is I was considering getting this display *in addition* to the Qnix 2710 as I wanted to see what a 1ms display with LightBoost looks like that also guaranteed 120hz without any issues (something the Qnix 2710 can't guarantee, although 96hz is basically guaranteed). I just have to deal with about one frame of input lag (single-input models) and a 7ms response time.
> 
> Having a flat panel display without any ghosting is something I've always dreamed about, but I rather have minor ghosting than the top 3 inches of my display being significantly darker than the rest. So I'm getting the PLS/IPS display first, but I'm also interested in this ASUS one.


Regardless of your height, why can't you just tilt your monitor screen upwards so that it's directly facing you? Alternatively, you can raise the entire monitor up to the level that you need. If your monitor doesn't have this functionality built-in, then you can buy arms that attached to the desk that you can put your monitor on. Or, you could simply sit lower in the chair.

I suppose there are many different ways to get the monitor to the right height and angle for you it's just a matter of finding that. In any case, once you find the right positioning you should be able to sit up or slouch by two or 3 inches and not see any difference in the screen.

It has been very easy for me to find it. I'm 6 feet tall, slouch frequently and sit upright again frequently, but I don't have the problem you're talking about. The largest TN panel I have used is 24 inches. My old IPS panel was 27. Good luck in finding the right positioning for your monitor and your situation.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Regardless of your height, why can't you just tilt your monitor screen upwards so that it's directly facing you? Alternatively, you can raise the entire monitor up to the level that you need. If your monitor doesn't have this functionality built-in, then you can buy arms that attached to the desk that you can put your monitor on. Or, you could simply sit lower in the chair.
> 
> I suppose there are many different ways to get the monitor to the right height and angle for you it's just a matter of finding that. In any case, once you find the right positioning you should be able to sit up or slouch by two or 3 inches and not see any difference in the screen.
> 
> It has been very easy for me to find it. I'm 6 feet tall, slouch frequently and sit upright again frequently, but I don't have the problem you're talking about. The largest TN panel I have used is 24 inches. My old IPS panel was 27. Good luck in finding the right positioning for your monitor and your situation.


The lower I place my head the darker the top gets. If my eyes are aimed at the center of the display while being level with the center the top part is significantly darker.

I have to actually put my mouth above the monitor for the dark areas to brighten.

This is also an issue I've been wondering about, for the longest time I thought it was either an odd issue with my display and/or the viewing angle. Once I decided to get serious about my display I spoke with several people that made the TN to IPS change and they claim it's the viewing angle. I also attributed it to having a low-end display which suited my needs for the past 5 years.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Yup, I expect to get my Korean PLS for about $300, I see no reason not to get one, as long as it's not a multi-input model.
> 
> It's the price on this Asus display that warrants more consideration though.
> 
> I know nothing about Gsync other than that you need time with it to actually appreciate it, although I wonder how much of the price increase it causes.


If your budget allows it, then I suggest getting both the Qnix ( I bought one from Amazon, the "pixel perfect version" which was a bit more but it was indeed pixel perfect) and this display; that way you have the best of both worlds. I've been through a couple of gaming monitors (120hz TN panels) and always kept my Dell u2412m IPS next to them, now I just need this monitor to be released already!


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> guys, just be aware that Gsync literally ruins your eyes.
> 
> once you game on one, you wont be able to tolerate anything else. not even joking. Gsync monitors should have a disclaimer that says "WARNING: USING GSYNC WILL RUIN YOUR EYEBALLS"
> 
> 
> 
> Does the same thing apply to 60 Hz versus 120 Hz?
Click to expand...

For me, yes. Can't go back to 60hz. That's why I won't be going to 4K for a few years.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> If your budget allows it, then I suggest getting both the Qnix ( I bought one from Amazon, the "pixel perfect version" which was a bit more but it was indeed pixel perfect) and this display; that way you have the best of both worlds. I've been through a couple of gaming monitors (120hz TN panels) and always kept my Dell u2412m IPS next to them, now I just need this monitor to be released already!


I'll PM you with a bunch of questions since this might qualify as being off-topic.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> For me, yes. Can't go back to 60hz. That's why I won't be going to 4K for a few years.


Good to know. I've never gamed with a monitor more than 60 Hz so I'm really looking forward to checking this thing out. I can't find any 120 Hz monitors on display at stores anywhere so I'm not sure how I can find out for myself without actually buying one.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> The lower I place my head the darker the top gets. If my eyes are aimed at the center of the display while being level with the center the top part is significantly darker.
> 
> I have to actually put my mouth above the monitor for the dark areas to brighten.
> 
> This is also an issue I've been wondering about, for the longest time I thought it was either an odd issue with my display and/or the viewing angle. Once I decided to get serious about my display I spoke with several people that made the TN to IPS change and they claim it's the viewing angle. I also attributed it to having a low-end display which suited my needs for the past 5 years.


I see. Well, you definitely won't have that issue with an IPS panel. It sounds like your panel may have especially poor viewing angles, even for a TN.

Other than getting a new monitor, sounds like all you can do is tilt your screen downwards a little. If it doesn't have tilt, put some post it notes under the rear of the stand or something. A small tilt will have major affects compared to you raising your head.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I see. Well, you definitely won't have that issue with an IPS panel. It sounds like your panel may have especially poor viewing angles, even for a TN.
> 
> Other than getting a new monitor, sounds like all you can do is tilt your screen downwards a little. If it doesn't have tilt, put some post it notes under the rear of the stand or something. A small tilt will have major affects compared to you raising your head.


No, that's too awkward, and that should also be common sense, as in changing the vertical/horizontal angle you view the screen at.

If it matters, the viewing angles for this my display are 170°(H) / 160°(V).

Anyways, this monitor was great for anything that wasn't dark, but it's absolute crap for anything that isn't bright. Since I'm no longer playing what I bought it for (WoW), I'm finally replacing it so I can enjoy my absurdly large backlog of games.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Does the same thing apply to 60 Hz versus 120 Hz?


its similar for sure. gives me the same feels


----------



## Ricey20

I can't go back to 60hz either. When I updated my video drivers and it reset my OC for my monitor (forgot I need to patch etc) I seriously thought something was wrong with the drivers or my gpu for a bit, even just moving and opening windows on the desktop looked like stuttering.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Won't the viewing angles be horrible on a 27" TN panel ?


There is a video on the net showing this thing from the side, and even though the room itself is dark, you can tell the viewing angle of this TN panel is far better than the average TN panel. Again, this is a brand new never used freshly developed TN panel. Comparing it to any other TN panel isn't really legitimate, as it is using new manufacturing techniques and is just that much better of quality all around.

In the video the viewing angle looks closer to IPS/PLS than TN levels, which falls in line with what those who have seen it in person have said. That being said, Vertical angle isn't much of a concern because the display is FULLY adjustable. Tall torso? Adjust the height of the display to match your sitting position....


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

this is an honest question, where are you guys who are concerned about viewing angles sitting? are you using it as a tv?

i understand color/contrast and all that since i used to game on an IPS panel, but viewing angle wasnt a concern at all to me since i sit directly in front of my pcs monitor.

fyi, i also am 6'4 and have a longer torso than i have legs. i have never had an issue with viewing angle on any monitor i have every used.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> There is a video on the net showing this thing from the side, and even though the room itself is dark, you can tell the viewing angle of this TN panel is far better than the average TN panel. Again, this is a brand new never used freshly developed TN panel. Comparing it to any other TN panel isn't really legitimate, as it is using new manufacturing techniques and is just that much better of quality all around.
> 
> In the video the viewing angle looks closer to IPS/PLS than TN levels, which falls in line with what those who have seen it in person have said. That being said, Vertical angle isn't much of a concern because the display is FULLY adjustable. Tall torso? Adjust the height of the display to match your sitting position....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> this is an honest question, where are you guys who are concerned about viewing angles sitting? are you using it as a tv?
> 
> i understand color/contrast and all that since i used to game on an IPS panel, but viewing angle wasnt a concern at all to me since i sit directly in front of my pcs monitor.
> 
> fyi, i also am 6'4 and have a longer torso than i have legs. i have never had an issue with viewing angle on any monitor i have every used.


Yes, I know (and have replied already), changing the vertical/horizontal angle you view the monitor at is common sense. The issue is no matter where I look the top 4" are always significantly darker, but if I raise my head it gets lighter, so that must mean it's a viewing angle issue, unfortunately, I literally have to have my mouth above the display for the darker areas to appear as they should (match the rest), which makes no sense to me.

I've just been very confused by my display and I have no way to compare it as I've never used nor know anyone that has a TN panel over 20". I have no gaming friends in real life as they all quit gaming after they graduated from college and they all have laptops with no screens larger than 20".

I still (and have always) thought it was a combination of some weird issue with my display (and settings) and it's low vertical viewing angle (160).

And to those wondering why I'm now really questioning my display, I retired from WoW after 9 years a few months ago, permanently. I bought the display for an expansion shortly before 2010. It worked great for it since mostly everything was bright, but now that I'm no longer playing and want to play my absurd backlog which features many games that aren't always bright, it's a piece of crap.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Yes, I know (and have replied already), changing the vertical/horizontal angle you view the monitor at is common sense. The issue is no matter where I look the top 4" are always significantly darker, but if I raise my head it gets lighter, so that must mean it's a viewing angle issue, unfortunately, I literally have to have my mouth above the display for the darker areas to appear as they should (match the rest), which makes no sense to me.
> 
> I've just been very confused by my display and I have no way to compare it as I've never used nor know anyone that has a TN panel over 20". I have no gaming friends in real life as they all quit gaming after they graduated from college and they all have laptops with no screens larger than 20".
> 
> I still (and have always) thought it was a combination of some weird issue with my display (and settings) and it's low vertical viewing angle (160).
> 
> And to those wondering why I'm now really questioning my display, I retired from WoW after 9 years a few months ago, permanently. I bought the display for an expansion shortly before 2010. It worked great for it since mostly everything was bright, but now that I'm no longer playing and want to play my absurd backlog which features many games that aren't always bright, it's a piece of crap.


my vg248qe is extended to the top of the stand, and i put it on top of the box my ax860 came in and it is just about perfect for me. if i put it on my desk, its not the viewing angle thats the problem for me its the pain in my neck.


----------



## .Cerberus

I'm waiting for this monitor as well. Been so long. Can't decide whether to get a second GTX 780 Ti or just sell my current one and get 2 GTX 880s to keep my frame rate up


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> I'm waiting for this monitor as well. Been so long. Can't decide whether to get a second GTX 780 Ti or just sell my current one and get 2 GTX 880s to keep my frame rate up


What magical shop has 880s in stock? 
Go SLI now, doubt 880s will be worth upgrading from 780ti owners.


----------



## .Cerberus

Ahaha sorry I meant to say, I would wait for 880s, but yeah it will probably be at most a 25% increase in games looking at SLI configurations - I know they have a MIR on the 780 Ti and i'm getting a decent deal. Might as well live a little


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Yes, I know (and have replied already), changing the vertical/horizontal angle you view the monitor at is common sense. The issue is no matter where I look the top 4" are always significantly darker, but if I raise my head it gets lighter, so that must mean it's a viewing angle issue, unfortunately, I literally have to have my mouth above the display for the darker areas to appear as they should (match the rest), which makes no sense to me.
> 
> I've just been very confused by my display and I have no way to compare it as I've never used nor know anyone that has a TN panel over 20". I have no gaming friends in real life as they all quit gaming after they graduated from college and they all have laptops with no screens larger than 20".
> 
> I still (and have always) thought it was a combination of some weird issue with my display (and settings) and it's low vertical viewing angle (160).
> 
> And to those wondering why I'm now really questioning my display, I retired from WoW after 9 years a few months ago, permanently. I bought the display for an expansion shortly before 2010. It worked great for it since mostly everything was bright, but now that I'm no longer playing and want to play my absurd backlog which features many games that aren't always bright, it's a piece of crap.


why don't you get a monitor with vesa mounting and get one of those adjustable stands?

http://www.amazon.com/Adjustable-Tilting-Mount-Bracket-13~30inch/dp/B005C2914C/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1399738744&sr=8-6&keywords=vesa+mount+adjustable+monitor+stand


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Blah! Just go 4K on a 60Hz 1080p screen! It would be downscaling, but it would look WAY better than normal 1080p and 1440p, even though it wouldn't be the real 4K. The effect is the same because 4K on a 1080p screen would get of almost all visible jaggies games would look WAY better. It is equivalent of running true 4x SSAA I believe. The problem with using SSAA in games via SSAA options in nVidia Inspector or nVidia CP or even game options is that in most cases SGSSA would be used, which blurs textures. True SSAA does not blur any textures - it actually improves them.
> 
> Just set Scaling to GPU (not Display Device) and create a [email protected] custom resolution in nVidia CP. Then select that resolution in your games. Performance should be the same as using true 4x SSAA via settings, which is what Metro LL benchmarks show. Its not definitive, but I think its close enough. Most games do not have SSAA support and options, but using 4K resolution would force them to support it without any issues. Its exactly what BF4 Scaling does. When you set BF4 scaler to 200% at 1080p, you are actually forcing a 4K resolution or 4x SSAA in it. If you do go with 4K on 1080p, make sure to disable any MSAA, FXAA, SMAA, MLAA, etc. as they would worsen performance and provide no benefit to your picture.


it's really not the same. With that method you get a metric ton of added input latency which annoys the hell out of me even in single player games. Not to mention this does not magically give you any extra PPI, nor would I say is it a valid replacement for a higher PPI monitor. I have tried out downsampling in several games before and though it was interesting, I was somewhat underwhelmed.

I currently use a ~90ish PPI 24"/1080p monitor and I am peeing my pants in excitement waiting for this display. Finally TN gets a flagship display that can challenge those snobby IPS displays


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craftyman*
> 
> it's really not the same. With that method you get a metric ton of added input latency which annoys the hell out of me even in single player games. Not to mention this does not magically give you any extra PPI, nor would I say is it a valid replacement for a higher PPI monitor. I have tried out downsampling in several games before and though it was interesting, I was somewhat underwhelmed.
> 
> I currently use a ~90ish PPI 24"/1080p monitor and I am peeing my pants in excitement waiting for this display. Finally TN gets a flagship display that can challenge those snobby IPS displays


I'm currently using a 27" 1440p monitor and a 24" 1080p monitor. The higher pixel density is very nice.


----------



## Tony0018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craftyman*
> 
> it's really not the same. With that method you get a metric ton of added input latency which annoys the hell out of me even in single player games. Not to mention this does not magically give you any extra PPI, nor would I say is it a valid replacement for a higher PPI monitor. I have tried out downsampling in several games before and though it was interesting, I was somewhat underwhelmed.
> 
> I currently use a ~90ish PPI 24"/1080p monitor and I am peeing my pants in excitement waiting for this display. Finally TN gets a flagship display that can challenge those snobby IPS displays


Interesting point, I'm currently using the Asus PQ321Q, and as pretty as it is game wise not that great, too much tearing on bf4 and other fps Its more adequate on RTS type games like Rome 2 and CoH2 so the overall experience for me is not there yet so ive opted to wait for this monitor. It is a pretty monitor though really it is


----------



## bonzaixx1

Hey guys, I'm also waiting for this monitor and have a question. Since .Cerberus brought it up, I also have a 780 ti (I have one, not SLI) and now I'm wondering, will one 780 ti be enough to get good frame rates on this monitor (I mean between 60-120 fps)? If not, I might just get a 120/144hz 1080 screen (I have a 60hz 24" 1080 monitor now...) for now and wait until technology moves along some more.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

U
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonzaixx1*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm also waiting for this monitor and have a question. Since .Cerberus brought it up, I also have a 780 ti (I have one, not SLI) and now I'm wondering, will one 780 ti be enough to get good frame rates on this monitor (I mean between 60-120 fps)? If not, I might just get a 120/144hz 1080 screen (I have a 60hz 24" 1080 monitor now...) for now and wait until technology moves along some more.


Unfortunately SLI, will be the optimal setup as far as performance.

It all really depends on your needs and games you play. If you do a Metro Last light play through and never touch it again, cause you spend endless hours playing TitamFall, then you may not need SLI. However if you play demanding titles over and over, then it will be a good idea to go for SLI. Those 780ti in SLI should blast through anything for at least 2 generations at 1440p. Especially if dx11 Keeps getting optimizations.

Another factor to take into consideration is GSync. Which as long as you can keep 30fps, game play will be pretty good even with a single card.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> U
> Unfortunately SLI, will be the optimal setup as far as performance.
> 
> It all really depends on your needs and games you play. If you do a Metro Last light play through and never touch it again, cause you spend endless hours playing TitamFall, then you may not need SLI. However if you play demanding titles over and over, then it will be a good idea to go for SLI. Those 780ti in SLI should blast through anything for at least 2 generations at 1440p. Especially if dx11 Keeps getting optimizations.
> 
> Another factor to take into consideration is GSync. Which as long as you can keep 30fps, game play will be pretty good even with a single card.


I can confirm this. I just got an Asus PB278Q to use as my secondary monitor (which i'm finally keeping, if you have been keeping up with my updates recently.







) and, of course, I had to test my performance with my 780TI Superclock Editions at 1440p.

The result: I lost about 30% of my frame rates over 1080p. At 1080 on ultra in BF4, I average 140FPS, with my lowest framerate never dipping below 100FPS, and usually sticking around 140 (the cap I set in my user.cfg file.) When testing in 1440p, I averaged 90-110 FPS at any given time. That said, with gsync, 30-60 FPS feels like double that, if not more. It wont be a problem if you have an nvidia card that is capable of 30-60 FPS.

... yes, its really that good.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonzaixx1*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm also waiting for this monitor and have a question. Since .Cerberus brought it up, I also have a 780 ti (I have one, not SLI) and now I'm wondering, will one 780 ti be enough to get good frame rates on this monitor (I mean between 60-120 fps)? If not, I might just get a 120/144hz 1080 screen (I have a 60hz 24" 1080 monitor now...) for now and wait until technology moves along some more.


On bf4 ultra and 1440p 64player maps I get around 60-90fps, so you won't see what the monitor is capable of, but it will still be an upgrade over 60hz. 780ti sli would be the sweet spot for this monitor, but that's $1500 for the monitor and gpu, more if you need a waterblock.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> U
> Which as long as you can keep 30fps, game play will be pretty good even with a single card.


Stop with this nonsense people. 30fps will never be "pretty good". It is not even acceptable. I would never play a game at 30fps. How can you enjoy a game that plays like a power point slideshow. I don't get it.


----------



## .Cerberus

Yeah lol, 30 fps is really not enough. Once you start using 120hz monitors and having hardware that can push that kind of framerate, everything else just seems so meh. I had a 120Hz samsung monitor but I had to sell it and get a 21:9 60Hz monitor and games just don't feel the same anymore. I tried using Vsync to keep it locked at 60Hz but I feel there is so much input lag especially in shooters like black ops 2. This is why I want this 144Hz beast. Im sure everyone else on this thread echoes the following sentiment:
"PLZ ASUS RLS IT!"


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Stop with this nonsense people. 30fps will never be "pretty good". It is not even acceptable. I would never play a game at 30fps. How can you enjoy a game that plays like a power point slideshow. I don't get it.


Not saying 30 is acceptable for everyone. But, if someone has this monitor and a 780, without an option to go SLI, 30fps with Gsync on this monitor looks a lot better than a non Gsync monitor. Anyone who has seen Gsync in action could confirm. Obviously 120hz is the sweet spot, but not everyone has 780s in SLI.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not saying 30 is acceptable for everyone. But, if someone has this monitor and a 780, without an option to go SLI, 30fps with Gsync on this monitor looks a lot better than a non Gsync monitor. Anyone who has seen Gsync in action could confirm. Obviously 120hz is the sweet spot, but not everyone has 780s in SLI.


And not everyone wants to go Sli.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I actually just read the quote from JJ on the OP, not sure when it was added, and this is how I felt about it getting an AG coating...............










For someone with a lot of very large windows around my house, it has been difficult to enjoy the gloss coating of this Overlord. The glare is so so so so so so bad! I am glad that the Swift is coming with a coating. Anyone that doesn't want it can simply remove it, and have a gloss display. I do hope though it isn't as an aggressive coating as on some earlier "gaming" displays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonzaixx1*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm also waiting for this monitor and have a question. Since .Cerberus brought it up, I also have a 780 ti (I have one, not SLI) and now I'm wondering, will one 780 ti be enough to get good frame rates on this monitor (I mean between 60-120 fps)? If not, I might just get a 120/144hz 1080 screen (I have a 60hz 24" 1080 monitor now...) for now and wait until technology moves along some more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> U
> Unfortunately SLI, will be the optimal setup as far as performance.
> 
> It all really depends on your needs and games you play. If you do a Metro Last light play through and never touch it again, cause you spend endless hours playing TitamFall, then you may not need SLI. However if you play demanding titles over and over, then it will be a good idea to go for SLI. Those 780ti in SLI should blast through anything for at least 2 generations at 1440p. Especially if dx11 Keeps getting optimizations.
> 
> Another factor to take into consideration is GSync. Which as long as you can keep 30fps, game play will be pretty good even with a single card.


While Sli 780 Ti will be optimal, it won't be required, and you can still drive most games well above 60 FPS with a single 780 Ti.

I currently have an Overlord Tempest at 120 Hz, 1440P IPS. I was running two 7970s, and realistically depending on the game the scaling wasn't that amazing. The truth of it is a single 780 Ti can be as powerful as two 7970s depending on the game and how well it scaled. Although this started to not be the case as AMD started releasing proper drivers....

All in all, I really don't miss having my two 7970s in a lot of games. The performance between the 780 Ti and two 7970s is close enough, generally, that I am fine. Especially when you don't have to deal with some of the still present Crossfire issues with AMD. That being said I will be adding a second 780 ti at some point, maybe after the summer - I want to see how this display with a single 780 Ti does compared to this current display.

I am thinking that G-sync with a single Ti is going to provide plenty of enjoyable gaming, especially considering I am going from an IPS with massive ghosting to a new 8-bit TN.

EDIT:

In addition to losing the vast majority of the ghosting issue, I am also excited to get rid of tearing. As it is if I use V-sync, there are a few games I use it on, I get a bit of input lag from that. With it off I lose the input lag, but I do get tearing. I am moving forward with the notion that G-Sync 90 Hz+ will look and feel better than 120Hz Vsync or near 120 Hz with tearing.


----------



## xNutella

^

current user of x2 7970Ghz.. you better watch out







. although sometime i get minor strange issues with crossfire that i wish i went for a single high-end card (Nvidia).

anyone thought of skipping this monitor?, to a newer model after this with maybe improved G-Sync, better specs in general and less-isuees.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Stop with this nonsense people. 30fps will never be "pretty good". It is not even acceptable. I would never play a game at 30fps. How can you enjoy a game that plays like a power point slideshow. I don't get it.


Normally, you would be correct. However, Gsync smooths out the experience, making 30fps "feel" like 60 fps.

I understand where you are coming from, but without experiencing variable refresh rate first hand, it really is a difficult concept to grasp. As someone with a gsync kit who was skeptical at first, I can say for sure that it changes everything.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Stop with this nonsense people. 30fps will never be "pretty good". It is not even acceptable. I would never play a game at 30fps. How can you enjoy a game that plays like a power point slideshow. I don't get it.


im glad you can make these assumptions without ever using or even seeing gsync.

personally, i like to try things first to avoid making an arse out of myself.


----------



## rustypixel

I'm in the same boat as a lot of you here; waiting for this to drop. But the more I read (and get slightly confused) the more I worry that my single 780ti won't be enough to run my game of choice (BF4) at some very high settings while giving me the best performance I can get for the money I'll be shelling out for the display. I have no intentions now or in the foreseeable future to run a second video card but I don't rule out (and most likely will) get the next nVidia card. However, that wont happen till about the end of this year/early next as I just got the 780ti and haven't had the chance to use it on my still ongoing build. I'm actually taking my sweet time getting the last 2% completed cause I don't have a display and I'm waiting for this to drop. But if I find out that my single card won't get me stellar performance from this display then I might as well start looking to purchase my second choice and just get my build completed so I can enjoy it. I just want to play my game on the highest settings I can while getting excellent frame rates.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> im glad you can make these assumptions without ever using or even seeing gsync.
> 
> personally, i like to try things first to avoid making an arse out of myself.


I have experienced all of the aspect that G-sync delivers.
1) Low input lag => several thousand fps v-sync off on a CRT screen.
2) Absence of stutter, judder, micro-stutter. => V-sync with no fps drop
3) Absence of tearing => V-sync with no fps drop
So I can easily use my brain to get a good idea of what it does.
But I also know how things like:
4) Low motion Blur => playing on a CRT
5) Fluidity => up to 200Hz on my CRT
feel like.

G-sync at 30 fps only takes care of lag, stutter and tearing. Not of Fluidity and motion blur.
And these are essential for a decent game play experience.

In other words, a 30 fps blurry slide-show is not enjoyable. It doesn't matter if it has low input lag, no tear lines and no stutters. It is still a blurry slide-show.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I have experienced all of the aspect that G-sync delivers.
> 1) Low input lag => several thousand fps v-sync off on a CRT screen.
> 2) Absence of stutter, judder, micro-stutter. => V-sync with no fps drop
> 3) Absence of tearing => V-sync with no fps drop
> So I can easily use my brain to get a good idea of what it does.
> But I also know how things like:
> 4) Low motion Blur => playing on a CRT
> 5) Fluidity => up to 200Hz on my CRT
> feel like.
> 
> G-sync at 30 fps only takes care of lag, stutter and tearing. Not of Fluidity and motion blur.
> And these are essential for a decent game play experience.
> 
> In other words, a 30 fps blurry slide-show is not enjoyable. It doesn't matter if it has low input lag, no tear lines and no stutters. It is still a blurry slide-show.


That's not how the brain works. That's like saying I've ate apples and dough in the past so I know what apple pie tastes like... the combination creates something new.

I agree 30fps is not enjoyable, but they're saying 30fps feels much more smooth with gsync. And 30fps is not anymore enjoyable than using a crt for gaming or anything for that matter. I'd choose 30fps lcd over brain cancer.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> That's not how the brain works. That's like saying I've ate apples and dough in the past so I know what apple pie tastes like... the combination creates something new.
> 
> I agree 30fps is not enjoyable, but they're saying 30fps feels much more smooth with gsync. And 30fps is not anymore enjoyable than using a crt for gaming or anything for that matter. I'd choose 30fps lcd over brain cancer.


You obviously don't know what CRT gaming is.

CRT's have lower display lag than any LCD ever produced.
CRT's aren't sample and hold like LCD. So the amount of motion blur is about ten times lower. It''s like having the lightboost hack by default.
And they're capable of very high refresh rates. Mine goes up to 200Hz.

CRT's beat LCD's in input lag, fluidity and motion resolution. Yes all 3 at the same time.


----------



## CoD511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Normally, you would be correct. However, Gsync smooths out the experience, making 30fps "feel" like 60 fps.
> 
> I understand where you are coming from, but without experiencing variable refresh rate first hand, it really is a difficult concept to grasp. As someone with a gsync kit who was skeptical at first, I can say for sure that it changes everything.


Out of curiosity, is the difference between 30fps and 40fps with G-sync quite significant? I read from a fair few previews that 30fps was getting a bit on the low side.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You obviously don't know what CRT gaming is.
> 
> CRT's have lower display lag than any LCD ever produced.
> CRT's aren't sample and hold like LCD. So the amount of motion blur is about ten times lower. It''s like having the lightboost hack by default.
> And they're capable of very high refresh rates. Mine goes up to 200Hz.
> 
> CRT's beat LCD's in input lag, fluidity and motion resolution. Yes all 3 at the same time.


In terms of input lag from the display standard, I recently saw on BlurBusters that DisplayPort actually had a faster cycle capability than DVI/others. A stroboscopic backlight isn't necessarily a hack in itself, the pixel persistence has been measured with Lightboost and a BenQ monitor (featuring a blur reduction feature/strobe) as equal to a CRT also.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You obviously don't know what CRT gaming is.
> 
> CRT's have lower display lag than any LCD ever produced.
> CRT's aren't sample and hold like LCD. So the amount of motion blur is about ten times lower. It''s like having the lightboost hack by default.
> And they're capable of very high refresh rates. Mine goes up to 200Hz.
> 
> CRT's beat LCD's in input lag, fluidity and motion resolution. Yes all 3 at the same time.


You obviously live in the past. No one uses crt for gaming or anything anymore.

Don't admit it if you like, but this monitor and mostly everything else will destroy whatever crt setup you have in performance and enjoyment. I could care less for pro gamers, but they are better than you and use lcd's...


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoD511*
> 
> In terms of input lag from the display standard, I recently saw on BlurBusters that DisplayPort actually had a lower time than DVI/VGA. A stroboscopic backlight isn't necessarily a hack in itself, the pixel persistence has been measured with Lightboost and a BenQ monitor (featuring a blur reduction feature/strobe) as equal to a CRT also.


CRT have close to zero display lag. The BenQ/Asus have about 2 milliseconds display lag. Add a few more milliseconds if you use strobe backlights.


----------



## CoD511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> CRT have close to zero display lag. The BenQ/Asus have about 2 milliseconds display lag. Add a few more milliseconds if you use strobe backlights.


Lightboost 10% or the BenQ with Blur Reduction were measured at 1ms persistence. Though dependent on the amount of motion (and refreshes?) I guess. Perhaps we'll have sub 1ms strobes one day.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> You obviously live in the past. No one uses crt for gaming or anything anymore.
> 
> Don't admit it if you like, but this monitor and mostly everything else will destroy whatever crt setup you have in performance and enjoyment. I could care less for pro gamers, but they are better than you and use lcd's...


I have no doubts about that.
There are enough reasons for me to have a better experience with the ROG Swift than on my old CRT.
- Size 27 inches (21 for my CRT)
- Wide screen (my old CRT is 4:3)
- Resolution
- Space
- Weight
- Aesthetics
and so on

All I'm saying is that CRT's have lower input lag, higher refresh rates and higher motion resolution.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I have no doubts about that.
> There are enough reasons for me to have a better experience with the ROG Swift than on my old CRT.
> - Size 27 inches (21 for my CRT)
> - Wide screen (my old CRT is 4:3)
> - Resolution
> - Space
> - Weight
> - Aesthetics
> and so on
> 
> All I'm saying is that CRT's have lower input lag, higher refresh rates and higher motion resolution.


There is no arguing with the technology or the numbers, but does playing on a crt vs a 120hz low input lag and maybe lightboost screen effect your gaming?

For me playing bf4 on a slow ips vs a fast monitor doesn't make much difference. Could vary in games like CS but the impact is little.

As for non competitive gaming, motion lag adds to the realism. I personally don't like it, but there are options to even increase it in almost every game.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoD511*
> 
> Lightboost 10% or the BenQ with Blur Reduction were measured at 1ms persistence. Though dependent on the motion amount & refreshes I guess.


I'm talking about display lag. Not persistence.

- Display lag is "_a phenomenon associated with some types of liquid crystal displays (LCDs), and nearly all types of high-definition televisions (HDTVs). It refers to latency, or lag measured by the difference between the time there is a signal input, and the time it takes the input to display on the screen_"

- Persistence is the amount of time the image appears on the screen.

Motion blur is about as low as a good CRT once you use strobe back-lights. It's hard to really compare the exact persistence. Because unlike with strobe backlights, CRT's don't show the whole image at once. Rather they scan a line. And you also have to account for phosphor decay.
But from all the info I could gather from Blur busters,
It appears a good strobe back-light mode on an LCD gives you the CRT effect of low motion blur.

For display lag, CRT's are still King.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> There is no arguing with the technology or the numbers, but does playing on a crt vs a 120hz low input lag and maybe lightboost screen effect your gaming?
> 
> For me playing bf4 on a slow ips vs a fast monitor doesn't make much difference. Could vary in games like CS but the impact is little.
> 
> As for non competitive gaming, motion lag adds to the realism. I personally don't like it, but there are options to even increase it in almost every game.


Yes, I'm very sensible to low refresh rates and motion blur. I'm also very sensible to flicker.

For me it's about comfort.
I'm not especially searching for an edge in competitive gaming.
I just see the flaws of low refresh rates and sample and hold in such an obvious and distracting way that it prevents me to enjoy the game. Most games at least. For some, I can deal with even a 60Hz LCD.

To be clear. A 144Hz G-sync monitor such as this one meets my standards and will allow me to enjoy the games.
But the game as to at least run at 3 digits frame rate. And if I play a twitch shooter, it's gonna be 120Hz ULMB or nothing.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Yes, I'm very sensible to low refresh rates and motion blur. I'm also very sensible to flicker.
> 
> For me it's about comfort.
> I'm not especially searching for an edge in competitive gaming.
> I just see the flaws of low refresh rates and sample and hold in such an obvious and distracting way that it prevents me to enjoy the game. Most games at least. For some, I can deal with even a 60Hz LCD.


There are flaws with lcds no doubt, but the advantages seem to outweigh the disadvantages, which is why the entire industry has moved away from crt. Will be moving away from lcd in the next few years aswell.


----------



## HonoredShadow

And let's not get started on the terrible black level of most monitors nowadays. Games are not punchy any more. Even the ASUS won't fix that.

It's awful to play games on modern day monitors because of it. Shame the Eizo FG2124 was not good enough for the job.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> There are flaws with lcds no doubt, but the advantages seem to outweigh the disadvantages, which is why the entire industry has moved away from crt. Will be moving away from lcd in the next few years aswell.


I disagree.
I find the 60Hz LCD dark age we had to deal with until recently, a big joke. And I'm glad it's finally over.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> And let's not get started on the terrible black level of most monitors nowadays. Games are not punchy any more. Even the ASUS won't fix that.
> 
> It's awful to play games on modern day monitors because of it. Shame the Eizo FG2124 was not good enough for the job.


Let's hope for a matured OLED technology to come soon to computer displays. We have to be patient.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I disagree.
> I find the 60Hz LCD dark age we had to deal with until recently, a big joke. And I'm glad it's finally over.


I don't think dark ages exist in modern day tech. If someone knows how to do it, they will do it. Doesn't seem much of a demand for crt monitors, most likely a reason for it. Lots of of people on here are enthusiasts, if crt is suoerior, why doesn't everyone have them? You and some others might prefer crt, but it doesn't look like everyone else does.


----------



## senna89

how long should i still wait for this model ?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> how long should i still wait for this model ?


Who knows, it's ASUS. RIVBE came out 3 months after the confirmed launch date.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I have experienced all of the aspect that G-sync delivers.
> 1) Low input lag => several thousand fps v-sync off on a CRT screen.
> 2) Absence of stutter, judder, micro-stutter. => V-sync with no fps drop
> 3) Absence of tearing => V-sync with no fps drop
> So I can easily use my brain to get a good idea of what it does.
> But I also know how things like:
> 4) Low motion Blur => playing on a CRT
> 5) Fluidity => up to 200Hz on my CRT
> feel like.
> 
> G-sync at 30 fps only takes care of *lag, stutter and tearing*. Not of Fluidity and motion blur.
> And these are essential for a decent game play experience.
> 
> In other words, a 30 fps blurry slide-show is not enjoyable. It doesn't matter if it has low input lag, no tear lines and no stutters. It is still a blurry slide-show.


Isn't lag, stutter and tearing what really makes games unplayable? 30fps on a Gsync panel is better than 30fps on a non Gsync panel. We can pretty much agree on that. Whether 30fps is playable or not depends on the individual. Turning the settings down to med, and lowering AA can get 120hz on most games with middle of the road gpus.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I don't think dark ages exist in modern day tech. If someone knows how to do it, they will do it. Doesn't seem much of a demand for crt monitors, most likely a reason for it. Lots of of people on here are enthusiasts, if crt is suoerior, why doesn't everyone have them? You and some others might prefer crt, but it doesn't look like everyone else does.


I never understood why. It just happened. Maybe marketing brainwashing. Or maybe the slickness of flat panels.
One thing is sure, the industry had good reasons to move to flat panels. Just think about the logistics aspect of things (Significantly reduced weight and size). And the new applications of flat displays that you can just hang on a wall.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Isn't lag, stutter and tearing what really makes games unplayable? 30fps on a Gsync panel is better than 30fps on a non Gsync panel. We can pretty much agree on that. Whether 30fps is playable or not depends on the individual. Turning the settings down to med, and lowering AA can get 120hz on most games with middle of the road gpus.


He is wired differently and notices 2ms of lag lol. Might be the cancer developing from so much crt use.

Not as bad as the guy in the 780ti club who claims ecc ram is mandatory for any overclock LOL. Go read it, funny stuff.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I never understood why. It just happened. Maybe marketing brainwashing. Or maybe the slickness of flat panels.
> One thing is sure, the industry had good reasons to move to flat panels. Just think about the logistics aspect of things (Significantly reduced weight and size). And the new applications of flat displays that you can just hang on a wall.


The people who make monitors are fellow geeks nerds w/e. There is a reason behind it involving the performance or enjoyment, but it's 2a.m and I don't feel like reading about crts. Should ask callsignvega


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Isn't lag, stutter and tearing what really makes games unplayable? 30fps on a Gsync panel is better than 30fps on a non Gsync panel. We can pretty much agree on that. Whether 30fps is playable or not depends on the individual. Turning the settings down to med, and lowering AA can get 120hz on most games with middle of the road gpus.


I have trouble understanding how 30fps can be playable for anybody. Yet, you're right, some are ok with it, somehow.
I hope though, that OCN enthusiasts have higher standards.

And if you mean that a game running at a variable frame rate between 31 and 50 fps will feel significantly better with G-sync mode on than without. That's a total agreement on my part. It will be a night and day difference.
Whether that's enough to be playable is where we disagree. For me it's not. Not by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> He is wired differently and notices 2ms of lag lol. Might be the cancer developing from so much crt use.
> 
> Not as bad as the guy in the 780ti club who claims ecc ram is mandatory for any overclock LOL. Go read it, funny stuff.


The whole input lag is overrated. I can't type or click faster than I notice it on my screen. If I type as fast as I could possibly move my fingers, Letters show up instantly. PLayng FPS, when I left click, bullets immediately shoot out of my gun, wasd, also always feels on point. Some of today's panels feel amazing and also look great. I'm currently on a BenQ Xl2420TX 120hz monitor and it's fantastic.


----------



## Hasty

I never implied that I could notice a 2ms lag difference. Don't put words in my mouth please, Arm3nian.
And yeah go inform yourself about CRT's and display technology in general. I see you have quite nice hardware. And putting some thoughts on which display you will use to take advantage of it is totally worth it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I have trouble understanding how 30fps can be playable for anybody. Yet, you're right, some are ok with it, somehow.
> I hope though, that OCN enthusiasts have higher standards.
> 
> And if you mean that a game running at a variable frame rate between 31 and 50 fps will feel significantly better with G-sync mode on than without. That's a total agreement on my part. It will be a night and day difference.
> Whether that's enough to be playable is where we disagree. For me it's not. Not by any stretch of the imagination.


OCN is a big community, with different views and ideas on the subject. People who have not played on 120hz screens an gotten used to it, can totally enjoy games at 30-60fps. Turning the FPS counter could also help improve a gaming experience. Constantly watching temps, voltage, fps, memory usage, gpu usage, etc. can just kill the gaming experience. Happens to a friend of mine all the time.

If you're a picky gamer/user that's fine too, just don't expect everyone to be as picky and it also doesn't mean that they have lower standards. It just means, they actually have fun gaming and just don't spent too much time worrying about system monitoring.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I never implied that I could notice a 2ms lag difference. Don't put words in my mouth please, Arm3nian.
> And yeah go inform yourself about CRT's and display technology in general. I see you have quite nice hardware. And putting some thoughts on which display you will use to take advantage of it is totally worth it.


You've been complaining about display lag for 3 pages...

I don't plan on buying outdated tech to make use of my nice hardware, I plan on buying monitors that everyone in the world thinks are great but you.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> You've been complaining about display lag for 3 pages...
> 
> I don't plan on buying outdated tech to make use of my nice hardware, I plan on buying monitors that everyone in the world thinks are great but you.


You should totally buy a CRT 1080i monitor. input lag>image quality.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You should totally buy a CRT 1080i monitor. input lag>image quality.


I seriously don't understand what crt monitor Hasty has. From whatI can tell, it's 4k, .00000001 response time, 30 inch, 200hz, 64bit color. Screw the rog swift right?


----------



## CoD511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I'm talking about display lag. Not persistence.
> 
> - Display lag is "_a phenomenon associated with some types of liquid crystal displays (LCDs), and nearly all types of high-definition televisions (HDTVs). It refers to latency, or lag measured by the difference between the time there is a signal input, and the time it takes the input to display on the screen_"
> 
> - Persistence is the amount of time the image appears on the screen.
> 
> Motion blur is about as low as a good CRT once you use strobe back-lights. It's hard to really compare the exact persistence. Because unlike with strobe backlights, CRT's don't show the whole image at once. Rather they scan a line. And you also have to account for phosphor decay.
> But from all the info I could gather from Blur busters,
> It appears a good strobe back-light mode on an LCD gives you the CRT effect of low motion blur.
> 
> For display lag, CRT's are still King.


Ah, my bad sorry, I understand the concept of display lag but misunderstood, since I thought we'd already gone over display lag here but I didn't realize it was a different G-sync monitor thread







But naturally, back to the almighty BlurBusters information trove:

Quote:


> *BlurBusters*
> "_In an extreme case scenario, photodiode oscilloscope tests show that a blank Direct3D buffer (alternating white/black), shows a 2ms to 4ms latency between Direct3D Present() and the first LCD pixels illuminating at the top edge of the screen. This covers mostly cable transmission latency and pixel transition latency. Currently, all current models of ASUS/BENQ 120Hz and 144Hz monitors are capable of zero-buffered real-time scanout, resulting in sub-frame latencies (including in G-SYNC mode)._"


Quote:


> "_These frame rate limiters hugely benefit G-SYNC because the game now controls the timing of monitor refreshes during G-SYNC. By allowing users to configure a frame rate cap somewhat below G-SYNC's maximum refresh rate, the monitor can begin scanning the refresh immediately after rendering, with no waiting for blanking interval._"


Quote:


> *BlurBusters*
> _"DisplayPort has the potential to transmit refresh cycles faster than DVI and other ports. It's theoretically possible to push a 1080p refresh cycle over a single DisplayPort channel in approximately 5 milliseconds (IIRC, 1/177th of a second, to be precise)._"


Put the above in a thread, I thought I put it in this







But naturally it's pretty hard to get a CRT comparison but as seen, this should bring some pretty damn good results especially since DisplayPort is capable of pushing more refreshes in less time than older standards. All factors involved make it all pretty hard but it sounds like these G-sync LCDs will be pretty damn amazing and at the very least, very likely equal to CRT display lag. Potentially greater due to the capability of DP.

I also don't understand, the several people mocking on Hasty regarding CRTs, he's been quite correct and objectively factual, from all I've read... He hasn't been "complaining about display lag for 3 pages" but discussing it. He isn't pretending to be part of some CRT super-race and has stated these new monitors seem more than acceptable replacements which at this point, they most definitely seem to be. No need for any derogatory comments...

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I seriously don't understand what crt monitor Hasty has. From whatI can tell, it's 4k, .00000001 response time, 30 inch, 200hz, 64bit color. Screw the rog swift right?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I have no doubts about that.
> There are enough reasons for me to have a better experience with the ROG Swift than on my old CRT.
> - Size 27 inches (21 for my CRT)
> - Wide screen (my old CRT is 4:3)
> - Resolution
> - Space
> - Weight
> - Aesthetics
> and so on
> 
> All I'm saying is that CRT's have lower input lag, higher refresh rates and higher motion resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There's your answer. Enough reasons to switch doesn't sound like a screw it. You were a bit off, sorry









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> The people who make monitors are fellow geeks nerds w/e. There is a reason behind it involving the performance or enjoyment, but it's 2a.m and I don't feel like reading about crts. Should ask callsignvega


Each has upsides and downsides of course, mostly the earlier LCD displays weren't too great. I'd guess power consumption, weight, form factor and flickering for some, depending (eye-strain). When they become more mainstream, naturally new ways to develop them more efficiently came about, letting them improve and decrease in cost at the same time as demand grew.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> As for non competitive gaming, motion lag adds to the realism. I personally don't like it, but there are options to even increase it in almost every game.


If by motion lag, you mean the motion blur introduced artificially by game rendering, whether or not you feel it's realistic is up to each person (it does differ per game largely too, in technique) despite it being an imitation of realism on their part. I'd much prefer far higher refresh rates/framerates and have my own _eyes_ create real motion blur, as our eyes actually realistically do with fast motion. I find game implentations a poor imitation for the real thing, some rare exceptions. It's a pity, that realistically we won't have fast enough display-mediums that are capable of it, affordable for consumers, for a very, very long while yet perhaps...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> OCN is a big community, with different views and ideas on the subject. People who have not played on 120hz screens an gotten used to it, can totally enjoy games at 30-60fps. Turning the FPS counter could also help improve a gaming experience. Constantly watching temps, voltage, fps, memory usage, gpu usage, etc. can just kill the gaming experience. Happens to a friend of mine all the time.
> 
> If you're a picky gamer/user that's fine too, just don't expect everyone to be as picky and it also doesn't mean that they have lower standards. It just means, they actually have fun gaming and just don't spent too much time worrying about system monitoring.


I agree much with that. I used to accept 30fps and thought it was well and fine. Discovering the benefits of 60, I then craved a constant 60 in all my games after and refused 30. The brain just adapts to what you see, over time. When getting my first 120Hz monitor, I couldn't notice the most massive difference between 60 and 120. My brain again adapted, now I can't go much below 120. If I went back and continuously played at a lower framerate, no doubt I'd re-adapt back. But I have no reason to since its so beneficial compared to me









I agree about monitoring stats as well, I say focus on the game. Once obsessed with constant framerate & GPU statistics. It was too distracting and more numbers I got in than gameplay. Nowadays, I just pop up the OSD to check it all at the start of any game and configure options for a solid high framerate, then on occasion check the framerate, if I happen to feel something off in motion when playing. Otherwise I stick to playing without worrying about it much.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I have trouble understanding how 30fps can be playable for anybody. Yet, you're right, some are ok with it, somehow.
> I hope though, that OCN enthusiasts have higher standards.
> 
> And if you mean that a game running at a variable frame rate between 31 and 50 fps will feel significantly better with G-sync mode on than without. That's a total agreement on my part. It will be a night and day difference.
> Whether that's enough to be playable is where we disagree. For me it's not. Not by any stretch of the imagination.


I'm pretty sure no one is arguing that not having as high an FPS as possible is best. I don't know anyone who would lock their gaming experience to 30fps if they're capable of higher. However FPS is not free and not everyone is willing to throw their first born son into the fire to get a higher frame rate.

I would rather game at 30-60fps G-Sync and get that new bike I've been looking at this fall than opt out on the bike so I can sit in my room and stare at an extra 40 fps. 30 fps is better than no fps... even if it's not as enjoyable as a higher fps. If you're in a position where you can have everything you want in life without compromise... well... more power to you! That's awesome!

However, it reflects poorly when you assume everyone is in the same position or has the same priorities. The point was that 30fps with g-sync is an upgrade from 30 fps non g-sync and can get the job done.... so with a single card @ 1440p 30fps can be quite acceptable just make sure your expectations are in order. It allows those of us who have a single card but would like to upgrade to 1440p to know that we can have a (relatively) satisfactory experience without having to shell out a ton of cash and opt out of other purchases/goals we have set up for the coming months.

Then, in a year or two I can upgrade my video card and let my prior investment stretch it's legs the way my 780 drives my current 1080p monitors I bought 4 years ago.

In the past, I have happily gamed at 30-50 fps... the original crysis comes to mind. Yes--it was a slideshow at times but I was unwilling to spend money on computer hardware at the time and I was still able to play the game, kill some time and relax. If you are someone who demands ultra-high FPS in all your games, well, you likely already had two or three cards in your rig prior to considering this monitor.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoD511*
> 
> Ah, my bad sorry, I understand the concept of display lag but misunderstood, since I thought we'd already gone over display lag here but I didn't realize it was a different G-sync monitor thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But naturally, back to the almighty BlurBusters information trove:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Put the above in a thread, I thought I put it in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But naturally it's pretty hard to get a CRT comparison but as seen, this should bring some pretty damn good results especially since DisplayPort is capable of pushing more refreshes in less time than older standards. All factors involved make it all pretty hard but it sounds like these G-sync LCDs will be pretty damn amazing and at the very least, very likely equal to CRT display lag. Potentially greater due to the capability of DP.
> 
> I also don't understand, the several people mocking on Hasty regarding CRTs, he's been quite correct and objectively factual, from all I've read... He hasn't been "complaining about display lag for 3 pages" but discussing it. He isn't pretending to be part of some CRT super-race and has stated these new monitors seem more than acceptable replacements which at this point, they most definitely seem to be. No need for any derogatory comments...
> There's your answer. Enough reasons to switch doesn't sound like a screw it. You were a bit off, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each has upsides and downsides of course, mostly the earlier LCD displays weren't too great. I'd guess power consumption, weight, form factor and flickering for some, depending (eye-strain). When they become more mainstream, naturally new ways to develop them more efficiently came about, letting them improve and decrease in cost at the same time as demand grew.
> If by motion lag, you mean the motion blur introduced artificially by game rendering, whether or not you feel it's realistic is up to each person (it does differ per game largely too, in technique) despite it being an imitation of realism on their part. I'd much prefer far higher refresh rates/framerates and have my own _eyes_ create real motion blur, as our eyes actually realistically do with fast motion. I find game implentations a poor imitation for the real thing, some rare exceptions. It's a pity, that realistically we won't have fast enough display-mediums that are capable of it, affordable for consumers, for a very, very long while yet perhaps...
> I agree much with that. I used to accept 30fps and thought it was well and fine. Discovering the benefits of 60, I then craved a constant 60 in all my games after and refused 30. The brain just adapts to what you see, over time. When getting my first 120Hz monitor, I couldn't notice the most massive difference between 60 and 120. My brain again adapted, now I can't go much below 120. If I went back and continuously played at a lower framerate, no doubt I'd re-adapt back. But I have no reason to since its so beneficial compared to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about monitoring stats as well, I say focus on the game. Once obsessed with constant framerate & GPU statistics. It was too distracting and more numbers I got in than gameplay. Nowadays, I just pop up the OSD to check it all at the start of any game and configure options for a solid high framerate, then on occasion check the framerate, if I happen to feel something off in motion when playing. Otherwise I stick to playing without worrying about it much.


I'm not refuting a single thing you've said... but just pointing out all the Hasty-Hate is coming from this post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Stop with this nonsense people. 30fps will never be "pretty good". It is not even acceptable. I would never play a game at 30fps. How can you enjoy a game that plays like a power point slideshow. I don't get it.


The above, in response to a comment directed at someone with a concern that their single card would render this a wasted purchase (due to the inability to drive the monitor) is quite condescending. If all you can afford is 30fps, you can still enjoy a game at 30fps. It's in no way better than 60, 90, 120 fps... but I'd rather have a 27" 1440p monitor @ 30fps than no 27" 1440p monitor @ 30fps.

Hasty's post was quite inflammatory and when you decide to start a flame war you cant expect to avoid getting burned. The effect would be the same if I sat here saying something like "Why do you all waste your money on multiple GPU's to push 120+ fps when you could be investing your money or making purchases that increase in value? Such a waste of money!".... but I would never presume that my priorities shape everyone else's decisions.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I'm not refuting a single thing you've said... but just pointing out all the Hasty-Hate is coming from this post:
> The above, in response to a comment directed at someone with a concern that their single card would render this a wasted purchase (due to the inability to drive the monitor) is quite condescending. If all you can afford is 30fps, you can still enjoy a game at 30fps. It's in no way better than 60, 90, 120 fps... but I'd rather have a 27" 1440p monitor @ 30fps than no 27" 1440p monitor @ 30fps.
> 
> Hasty's post was quite inflammatory and when you decide to start a flame war you cant expect to avoid getting burned. The effect would be the same if I sat here saying something like "Why do you all waste your money on multiple GPU's to push 120+ fps when you could be investing your money or making purchases that increase in value? Such a waste of money!".... but I would never presume that my priorities shape everyone else's decisions.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.


I don't see what's condescending in stating 30fps is not acceptable. It's not a matter of hardware.
There are ways to get decent fps without blowing money out of the windows.
For example:
- Not going for high end 1440p resolution.
- Setting graphical settings in such a way they don't cripple the frame rate.
- Boycotting games that have engine frame rate caps and/or are poorly optimized.

I'm not into that flame war stuff. I post here to help and inform people.


----------



## Threx

30 fps may be considered bad in this day and age, but anyone calling it "unplayable" is just exaggerating. Sure, it sucks compared to 60+ fps, but it's far from being unplayable.

I started playing games on the PC back in the early-mid 90s, and with the technology back then as long as you could maintain a minimum of 30+ it was considered bliss.

People nowadays are just spoiled.


----------



## Amperial

God, those discussions are rediculous. So much kindergarden here.
Some people should respect other gaming habbits in general.

If someone likes CRTs with their advantages in input lag / motion blur.. than let it be.
Some FPS gamers still play on their CRTs. It's not like none plays on CRTs anymore.

Someone could play at 30 FPS.. so what.

As we speak about standarts:
Every single high end card should be able to run every game at 120 FPS with ease.

That SLI mandatory for 1440p is a big joke. Single cards should be able to run at 60+ at 1440p. That's it.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I don't see what's condescending in stating 30fps is not acceptable. It's not a matter of hardware.
> There are ways to get decent fps without blowing money out of the windows.
> For example:
> - Not going for high end 1440p resolution.
> - Setting graphical settings in such a way they don't cripple the frame rate.
> - Boycotting games that have engine frame rate caps and/or are poorly optimized.
> 
> I'm not into that flame war stuff. I post here to help and inform people.


Hasty, I understand where you are coming from. In the past, you would be correct -- 30fps felt choppy and, I agree, unplayable. You mentioned some of the secondary benefits of GSync in your post, such as low input lag and low motion blur. But that's just it -- those are only side effects of Gsync.







If I didn't see it first hand, I would be the first to agree with you.

The real benefit of GSync is the synchronized rendering of the display and the video card. Because each frame is rendered perfectly in time with the monitor, any stutter is eliminated resulting in a much smoother, artifact free experience. You may wish to watch the Gsync demonstration video on NVidia's website again, it explains this in detail. Let me be clear -- 30 fps with gsync isn't ideal, but it is a MUCH better experience than without it. The sweet spot that makes Gsync shine is really 45-60fps. Within that frame range, it "feels" like you are gaming well over 100 fps with traditional monitor setups. Anything over that is just gravy. Over 100fps, gsync becomes less beneficial other than reduced input lag and motion blur. If you game over 100fps, you're probably better off switching to ULMB, though I just keep Gsync mode on even over 100fps (ULMB and Gsync cant be used together.)

I think what is upsetting people here is that you are citing information as fact when you haven't even experienced the technology first hand. Much of what you say is inaccurate according to those of us that have gsync kits installed in our VG248QE monitors. Many well respected tech reviewers also say the same things we do when it comes to the technology. It is game changing enough that you really _do_ need to see it to understand. As others have stated, the matter of 30fps being tolerable is merely opinion, and one that not everyone shares. Please be respectful, and speak on your own behalf -- there is a big difference between "To me, 30fps is not an acceptable experience" and "30 fps is not acceptable under any circumstances". When offering facts, please be sure they are accurate with either personal experience, or at least a citation to data that is first hand that backs up your statement. Experiencing individual technologies and scenarios in a vacuum that add up to the experience of gsync is not the same as experiencing Gsync itself.


----------



## .Cerberus




----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> God, those discussions are rediculous. So much kindergarden here.
> Some people should respect other gaming habbits in general.
> 
> ...
> 
> As we speak about standarts:
> Every single high end card should be able to run every game at 120 FPS with ease.
> 
> That SLI mandatory for 1440p is a big joke. Single cards should be able to run at 60+ at 1440p. That's it.


Agreed on the first point, and I decided to back you up with data on the second.









I just did a test by turning off SLI and testing BF4 on the Ultra preset on my Asus [email protected] using a single Asus 780ti Superclock edition at stock speeds. CPU is a 4770k OC'ed to 4.3ghz. I averaged 72fps, with max framrate hitting 90, and low was 55. I guess people can use that as a baseline and extrapolate what their performance might be with their individual cards.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I don't see what's condescending in stating 30fps is not acceptable. It's not a matter of hardware.
> There are ways to get decent fps without blowing money out of the windows.
> For example:
> - Not going for high end 1440p resolution.http://api.symfony.com/2.3/index.html
> - Setting graphical settings in such a way they don't cripple the frame rate.
> - Boycotting games that have engine frame rate caps and/or are poorly optimized.
> 
> I'm not into that flame war stuff. I post here to help and inform people.


But you're not helping out people when you state opinion as fact. Performance is a perceived value. I could say that there is no point buying a car with less than 180 horsepower. If some granny is asking about a vehicle to pick up her groceries once a week and maybe head over the the post office as seniors love to do I would tell her she needs a corvette right out and say that anything less is absolute crap!

If you want to help people out, try and put their question into THEIR context instead of taking their question, applying YOUR context and spitting out some response that comes across as condescending to people who know better. What if all I do is play League of Legends (which will hit 120fps easy on 1440p with a single card).

You give a recommendation without any questions. Generalizations as recommendations / advice are always bad.

For the record.. I'm going for a high end 1440p monitor because one of my current monitors are on their way out. I value G-sync. I value 27". I value high resolution both in and outside of games and I value thin bezel. I also like to purchase things and have them last many years. This is why I'm buying *this* high end monitor.

"- *Not going for high end 1440p resolution.*"

Not sure how that doesn't come across as condescending. You basically are admitting without realizing that you can't comprehend other peoples use-cases and/or value perceptions and since you cant see them you give out short-sighted advice.... so don't hide behind trying to help people.









It's not really what you're saying... but more how you're saying it. Nothing you've said is wrong and I don't disagree with it entirely. My previously quoted post should have made things clear enough.

"*Stop with this nonsense people. 30fps will never be "pretty good".*" -- that is false. Pretty good is subjective and calling peoples opinions nonsense is about as close to flame-batiting as you can get before bringing their mommas into the discussion.

Anyway.. my point is made.. this is detracting from the discussion.... how about that awesome 27" 1440p g-sync monitor?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I never implied that I could notice a 2ms lag difference. *Don't put words in my mouth please*, Arm3nian.
> And yeah go inform yourself about CRT's and display technology in general. I see you have quite nice hardware. And putting some thoughts on which display you will use to take advantage of it is totally worth it.


why not you did it to me.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

With how long this wait is they may as well throw adaptive sync into the monitor as well. At least that way AMD users can get some benefit and maybe Nvidia in the future.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> With how long this wait is they may as well throw adaptive sync into the monitor as well. At least that way AMD users can get some benefit and maybe Nvidia in the future.


The specification and hardware for that isn't even developed yet. If that even comes around you are looking at another year at least!


----------



## CoD511

And here's hoping this is released sooner than later as we hit Q2... a little disappointed considering they said early April was a fair chance but it seems like all G-sync monitors were slowed down at the least. First one coming out in the UK now, let's hope its a sign of a tsunami of G-sync monitor options


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The specification and hardware for that isn't even developed yet. If that even comes around you are looking at another year at least!


http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20140512006283/en/VESA%C2%AE-Adds-%E2%80%98Adaptive-Sync%E2%80%99-Popular-DisplayPort%E2%84%A2-Video-Standard#.U3EMKNxdXUJ

It was retroactively added to 1.2a which AFAIK is already in hardware today, the dell 30hz 4k monitor supports 1.2a it along with a few other devices.

http://www.vesa.org/displayport-developer/faq/

Also I see absolutely no mention that it requires a specific scalar chip anywhere. The only place i heard differently from was here, a post with no source. AMD literally says the opposite and Nvidia's counter to that statement was just that there was no interface for it. And if that was the case it would require a bump in spec.

I'm not saying it will work on any 1.2a monitor, but it definitely sounds to me like they could actually implement it now. Unless you can show otherwise.

I'd rather have this monitor support both if possible.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I could say that there is no point buying a car with less than 180 horsepower. If some granny is asking about a vehicle to pick up her groceries once a week and maybe head over the the post office as seniors love to do I would tell her she needs a corvette right out and say that anything less is absolute crap!


The issue with your analogy is that the people discussing in this thread are not looking for picking up groceries once a week. They're gamers. In your analogy they could be compared to race drivers. Which makes the corvette advice the only sensible one.

Why do I assume that, you may ask? Because this is a gaming monitor thread. A G-sync TN, low latency, low ghosting, high refresh rate monitor. That has "gamers" written all over it: It's target audience, it's specifications and even it's branding. "Asus ROG Swift" .(ROG=Republic of Gamers)
Furthermore people in this thread have, for the vast majority, pretty high end hardware.
For example you sport an EVGA 780 Classified Hydro Copper and a 4770k in your signature.
Noobasaurus has a SLI of 780ti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> If you want to help people out, try and put their question into THEIR context instead of taking their question, applying YOUR context and spitting out some response that comes across as condescending to people who know better. What if all I do is play League of Legends (which will hit 120fps easy on 1440p with a single card).


If you're playing LOL with a single card and hit a stable 120fps. You are doing what I would recommend for a good gaming experience.








(Especially if you V-Sync it and you activate a strobe back-light mode such as the Lightboost hack, BenQ's motion blur reduction, Eizo's Turbo mode, ULMB mode or you're playing on a CRT.)
Not sure what would make you think I would recommend otherwise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> You give a recommendation without any questions. Generalizations as recommendations / advice are always bad.


Are you referring to me recommending against playing at 30fps? If that the case, it's fine to generalize. Because there are no instance of a game being enjoyable at 30fps. (The only noticeable exception I can think would be point and click games using static backgrounds)
I would also like to point out that if you're expecting to play at 30fps on a G-sync monitor, you're gonna run into a technical barrier since G-sync is only capable of varying the refresh rate between 30Hz and 144Hz. Anything below won't get the variable refresh treatment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> It's not really what you're saying... but more how you're saying it. Nothing you've said is wrong and I don't disagree with it entirely. My previously quoted post should have made things clear enough.


Unfortunately I get a lot of backlash even though I'm mostly factual. And what I state can be verified in websites such as Blurbusters.com which is becoming quite the authority on the subject of motion portrayal on displays.

I'm hoping you're gonna turn the discussion more around the facts themselves and less around the way I present them.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20140512006283/en/VESA%C2%AE-Adds-%E2%80%98Adaptive-Sync%E2%80%99-Popular-DisplayPort%E2%84%A2-Video-Standard#.U3EMKNxdXUJ
> 
> It was retroactively added to 1.2a which AFAIK is already in hardware today, the dell 30hz 4k monitor supports 1.2a it along with a few other devices.
> 
> http://www.vesa.org/displayport-developer/faq/
> 
> Also I see absolutely no mention that it requires a specific scalar chip anywhere. The only place i heard differently from was here, a post with no source. AMD literally says the opposite and Nvidia's counter to that statement was just that there was no interface for it. And if that was the case it would require a bump in spec.
> 
> I'm not saying it will work on any 1.2a monitor, but it definitely sounds to me like they could actually implement it now. Unless you can show otherwise.
> 
> I'd rather have this monitor support both if possible.


I REALLY don't want to have to have the FreeSync discussion again, because that horse has been beating to death on this forum; by myself and a few others. So let me just sum it up this way, and if you don't believe me check the forums here for the sources....


VBlank is an OPTIONAL standard within DP 1.2a - Just because a device has 1.2a doesn't mean it has the OPTIONAL VBlank feature.
Any display that is going to use it WILL need an ASIC (scaler), just like we see with G-Sync. AMD has said they won't develop this, and they want display vendors to do it. Nvidia did it themselves, thus G-sync module.
The one time FreeSync was "shown" was actually proof of concept demo using eDP on a very specific notebook.
The hardware to do variable refresh rate on a desktop display hasn't been developed yet outside of G-Sync, which is an ASIC. "FreeSync" would require its own ASIC - who is going to develop that at who's expense?

I literally can not stress enough, outside of paper, FreeSync doesn't exist. The hardware for it doesn't exist yet, the supply chain of vendors don't exist, hell AMD doesn't even have VBlanking enabled on their GPUs even! Although I heard a rumor that someone did dig into their driver and found a disabled option for VBlank to work.

FreeSync is/was a concept from AMD - a terrible marketing ploy to take away thunder from G-Sync - and as of right now is going no where. The only people talking about FreeSync are AMD and the people they got to believe in it. As far as my knowledge goes, there isn't a single vendor that has stepped up to say _"Hey, we are developing for this."_

After all, why would a vendor do that? Why would a vendor go through the trouble and expense of developing an ASIC for variable refresh when Nvidia has already done that? The answer is they wouldn't, at least not right now. I am sure in the future we will see it as an open standard on pretty much every "gaming" display. Unfortunately that isn't going to happen for a few years.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> 30 fps may be considered bad in this day and age, but anyone calling it "unplayable" is just exaggerating. Sure, it sucks compared to 60+ fps, but it's far from being unplayable.
> 
> I started playing games on the PC back in the early-mid 90s, and with the technology back then as long as you could maintain a minimum of 30+ it was considered bliss.


The 90's were notable for the twitch shooters such as Quake. These were played at high frame rates on CRT's capable of 160Hz or even higher.

In the 90's games were mostly uncapped frame rate wise in the desktop PC gaming world. And for good reasons:
- The pulsated nature of CRT displays made it so that not matching the frame rate with the refresh rate was a big no-no. Small stutters were a lot more noticeable than on sample and hold displays since they were not masked by heavy motion blurring.
- Also if you're tracking a moving object on a CRT and a frame is presented during several refresh cycles you get a nasty artifact called the "double image effect". Effectively the object you're tracking appears to be followed by a replica.

If you possess a strobe backlight capable monitor you can experience the effect by going to this page: http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
Make sure your strobe back light mode is enabled and track the UFO that is moving on the bottom.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> People nowadays are just spoiled.


Spoiled with high polygon counts, high res textures and post processing effects? yes

Spoiled with high motion quality? Not at all. We're actually in an all-time low.

Even the arcade games of old were 60fps v-synced with low input lag.

_1980's History Note: Did you know? Old arcade games and 8-bit computer games used to be able to read input at the very last minute. Very low VSYNC ON input latency because they could read and process input during the blanking interval, pre-position sprites and scrolling registers, or write a small amount of character-set-based data (e.g. a few bytes of new graphics data at edge of screen during scrolling). You could even actually COUNT the number of machine language instruction execution cycles, and successfully fit everything in the time period of a vertical blanking interval (about 1 millisecond for NTSC televisions), so input reads were ultra-fresh at the beginning of display scan-out. That was back in the 8-bit Atari and Nintendo era, the golden days of arcade games. All of them always ran VSYNC ON. So input lag of Super Mario Brothers was never bad, even though Super Mario Brothers always ran essentially VSYNC ON. In fact, sometimes input reads were read inside raster interrupts, and sprites pre-positioned just before the scanout began to display sprites. Input lag was sometimes only a few hundred microseconds in some ultra highly optimized 1980's games! Today, 3D graphics have difficult-to-predict render times, so we've gone to buffering schemes, which unfortunately adds input lag, typically often a full frame worth. In the 21st century, VSYNC ON has a bad reputation among competitive gamers, due to input lag. The few remaining programmers that still closely understand rasters (e.g. from Atari 2600 programming or raster interrupt programming from the 1980s), will be better-positions to understand whole-chain input latency issues than the average 21st century 3D game programmer who never played on CRTs and have no concept/idea of how displays are refreshed._
- Mark Rejhon

Nowadays it's not uncommon to see gaming studios release games with frame rate caps. Sometimes even 30fps cap!
For example:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haste*
> *Need For Speed Rivals*
> 
> - *Date*: November 15, 2013 (North America)
> - *Details*: Capped at 30hz; no real fix. It can be re-capped to 60hz, but causes slo-mo glitches when frames drop to 59 or less. To see it uncapped at 120hz, click Link 1.
> -Link 1: un-capped MAYHEM!
> -Link 2: BlurBusters thread discussing the 30fps cap
> -Link 3: Game-Debate
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> - *Date*: November 11, 2011
> - *Details*: Engine is tied to 60fps; running the game at higher refresh rates provokes severe physic glitches as shown in Link 1.
> -Link 1: 'Skyrim FPS Physics Glitch' (youtube)
> -Link 2: Steam forum
> -Link 3: 'Skyrim flying objects' (Stack Exchange)
> -Link 4: Skyrim on 120hz monitor' (Overclock.net)
> 
> *L.A. Noire*
> 
> - *Date*: 2011
> - *Details*: Engine is tied to 30fps; running the game at higher refresh rates provoke severe glitches: vehicle braking and "game time" are affected. See video in Link 1.
> -Link 1: 'LA Noire FPS Cap Removal Issues' (youtube)
> -Link 2: Steam forum
> -Link 3: Overclock.net


...and many others.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I don't see what's condescending in stating 30fps is not acceptable.


Because you aren't the sole arbiter of what is or is not acceptable. You get to say what's acceptable _to you,_ but not what's "acceptable"
Quote:


> It's not a matter of hardware.


No, it's a matter of a user's perception of the effects of the hardware.
Quote:


> I'm not into that flame war stuff. I post here to help and inform people.


Dictating what people do and do not find acceptable is not helping and informing them.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Hasty, I understand where you are coming from. In the past, you would be correct -- 30fps felt choppy and, I agree, unplayable. You mentioned some of the secondary benefits of GSync in your post, such as low input lag and low motion blur. But that's just it -- those are only side effects of Gsync.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't see it first hand, I would be the first to agree with you.


Wait a minute. I never mentioned G-sync mode having low motion blur. Not sure where you got that from.

In G-sync mode the amount of motion blurring you're getting is inversely proportional to the frame rate you get at an instant t.

if your game is running at 60 fps you get *16.7ms* of motion blurring. Or *16.7 pixels* of motion blur during a 1000 pixels per second movement.

It's far from the "_no motion blur_" you stated you experienced at "_50-70 fps_"
I'm quoting you:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> *there is no motion blur*, there is no artifacting, and the input lag is practically nonexistent. I get the same results playing Crysis 3 and Metro: Last Light on highest detail levels and getting *50-70 fps*.


Here is an actual photograph using a pursuit camera. It represent accurately what you actually see when you track the moving UFO with your own eyes at 960 pixels per second at 60 fps.

If you have any doubts about the veracity of what I'm stating, you can make the test by yourself by visiting this page. http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting
Track any of the UFO with your display set in 60Hz mode.

If your game is running at 120 fps you get *8.3ms* of motion blurring. Or *8.3ms pixels* of motion blur during a 1000 pixels per second movement.


And this below is what I get on my CRT and what you get if you put your monitor in ULMB mode and visit the testufo page: http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting



This is about 1 or 2 ms of motion blurring. This is a result of the persistence of the image being reduced by strobing.

Needless to say if you want the same motion quality in your games, you need a perfectly stable v-synced 120fps.
Indeed you always want *frame rate = refresh rate = strobe rate* when using a strobe back light mode.

Otherwise you'll experience obvious stuttering since there is no motion blurring to mitigate it.

You would also get "double image" artifacts when a frame is displayed across several refresh/strobes.
if you're tracking a moving object with ULMB mode activated and a frame is presented during several refresh cycles you get a nasty artifact called the "double image effect". Effectively the object you're tracking appears to be followed by a replica.
You can experience the effect by going to this page: http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
Make sure ULMB is enabled and track the UFO that is moving on the bottom.

btw,
There are no pursuit camera photograph of [email protected] {which is what you get when you play in g-sync mode at 30fps by the way!)
But if you do the maths, 30fps g-sync result in *33,3 milliseconds* of motion blurring or *33,3 pixels* of motion blurring during a 1000 pixels per second movement.
You can see what it looks like using this page http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates and having your monitor set to 60Hz mode.
The second UFO (the bottom one) will be running at 30fps.
Disclaimer: Eye cancer inducing. Don't watch it for too long.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> The real benefit of GSync is the synchronized rendering of the display and the video card. Because each frame is rendered perfectly in time with the monitor, any stutter is eliminated resulting in a much smoother, artifact free experience. You may wish to watch the Gsync demonstration video on NVidia's website again, it explains this in detail. Let me be clear -- 30 fps with gsync isn't ideal, but it is a MUCH better experience than without it.


Right there, we agree. It is night and day.
Stutter and tearing elimination is a wonderful thing!

And yes I know it without actually having a g-sync display. Because I understand how G-sync works and like I stated I know what perfect synchronization between frame rate and refresh rate feels like. Since that aspect of G-sync is also present in the case of a perfectly stable V-sync.

I'm following that G-sync stuff for a while now. You don't need to point me to the NVIDIA pendulum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> The sweet spot that makes Gsync shine is really 45-60fps. Within that frame range, it "feels" like you are gaming well over 100 fps with traditional monitor setups.


Careful, don't mix things up. You need to be precise and mention the fact you're comparing a variable frame rate that averages at around 100fps on a monitor that is refreshing at a different rate. In that case it's totally expected that you see a smoother motion in the 45-60fps g-sync scenario.

If you were getting 100fps V-synced at 100Hz, on the other hand, you would experience an overall smoother motion than the 45-60fps g-sync scenario.
Simply because you get the same stutter-free and tear-free feeling and on top of that you get feed with more temporal information. You also get a more stable amount of temporal resolution and motion resolution. And the motion resolution itself is higher. (10 millisecond of motion blurring vs between 22.2 and 16.3 milliseconds of motion blurring in the case of the g-sync scenario)


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Because you aren't the sole arbiter of what is or is not acceptable. You get to say what's acceptable _to you,_ but not what's "acceptable"
> No, it's a matter of a user's perception of the effects of the hardware.
> Dictating what people do and do not find acceptable is not helping and informing them.


Fair enough.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

You keep missing the point that the same rules don't apply when the refresh rate of the monitor is in sync with the game engine drawing the frames.

Keep telling yourself that you have eaten cookies your whole life, so you know the taste of cake. My patience with you has run out. I would rather continue the good, positive conversation I have been enjoying this thread with everyone else than continue feeding your arrogant condescension.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> You keep missing the point that the same rules don't apply when the refresh rate of the monitor is in sync with the game engine drawing the frames.
> 
> Keep telling yourself that you have eaten cookies your whole life, so you know the taste of cake. My patience with you has run out. I would rather continue the good, positive conversation I have been enjoying this thread with everyone else than continue feeding your arrogant condescension.


What I wrote about motion blurring and temporal resolution applies to the case of G-sync mode.
If you disagree with that fact then prove me wrong.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> You keep missing the point that the same rules don't apply when the refresh rate of the monitor is in sync with the game engine drawing the frames.


You're missing his point that even with perfect refresh between gpu and monitor, sample-and-hold displays like LCDs will still always have blur of moving objects due to the refresh period of the pixels (the inverse of the refresh rate).

The difference with a CRT is that when the electron beam hits a phosphor, it flares up and then dies out quite quickly after the beam is gone. That falloff period is not instant, but it is VERY rapid. This ends up with a display with very little "persistence." LCDs don't work the same way. The moving alien ship pictures are a measure of persistence, not actual blurring. The image itself in any frame is perfectly sharp, but your eye's integration of prior frames and later frames (when the ship is now occupying different pixels) means that the images get merged together, which we perceive as blur.


----------



## Arm3nian

Low frame rate is actually not the problem with 30fps, it's the stutter that comes with it because the gpu is maxed out and every different scene throws a different load on it. With gsync and the stutter gone, 30fps can be very playable. As to motion blur, there are technologies today that didn't exist when lcds first came out. Lightboost, low response time panels, etc, and this makes all the difference.

Lastly, please post the specs of your crt monitor hasty. Everyone here is arguing vs the god of all monitors that you have, but frankly nothing like that exists.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Low frame rate is actually not the problem with 30fps, it's the stutter that comes with it because the gpu is maxed out and every different scene throws a different load on it. With gsync and the stutter gone, 30fps can be very playable. As to motion blur, there are technologies today that didn't exist when lcds first came out. Lightboost, low response time panels, etc, and this makes all the difference.
> 
> Lastly, please post the specs of your crt monitor hasty. Everyone here is arguing vs the god of all monitors that you have, but frankly *nothing like that exists.*


The Sony GDM-FW900 is considered the king of CRT.

24" 16:10 2304x1440 resolution, and easily did over 100 Hz, some people even had them get up to 200 Hz depending on resolution used.

It was something like $900 new, and weighed in at a whopping ~100 Lbs. People still use this display to this day, if you can find one!


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The Sony GDM-FW900 is considered the king of CRT.
> 
> 24" 16:10 2304x1440 resolution, and easily did over 100 Hz, some people even had them get up to 200 Hz depending on resolution used.
> 
> It was something like $900 new, and weighed in at a whopping ~100 Lbs. People still use this display to this day, if you can find one!


King of CRT's, not king of monitors.

Modern TN panels especially with gsync match the speed of the monitor and are sharper. Modern IPS and friends look better overall.
That monitor may have been the best for gaming a few years ago, not the case anymore. Also would make any gaming setup look like crap.
Anyone who still things that thing is the best monitor is stuck in the past. The entire industry has moved on, you should to.

Reminds me of analog junkies who despise anything digital in electronics. "Oh it does this better", "it does this more reliably", but yet for some reason every other professional doesn't use it. Get over it, move on.

No pro gamer uses a crt, and no professional graphics designer or whatever else uses a crt. But I guess you guys are both of those things and the best in the world at them.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Low frame rate is actually not the problem with 30fps, it's the stutter that comes with it because the gpu is maxed out and every different scene throws a different load on it. With gsync and the stutter gone, 30fps can be very playable.


30 discrete frames per second is not enough to convince the human brain that it's experiencing a smooth motion. Especially in the case of a highly interactive medium such as video games. That's all there is to it.
It's enough to create the illusion of movement. Using the Phi phenomenon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phi_phenomenon and beta movement http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beta_movement
But not enough to achieve smoothness.
It's an issue that you can see as well in youtube videos (30fps), Motion pictures (24fps) and so on.

In the case of video games the issue is bigger because of the interactive part I mentioned. Artificial blurring can help a little with that issue. But gamers usually like motion clarity as the success of the lightboost hack and the general dislike among gaming communities for motion blur post processing can attest. So that's not a solution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> As to motion blur, there are technologies today that didn't exist when lcds first came out. Lightboost, low response time panels, etc, and this makes all the difference.


Unfortunately it's not that simple. Strobe back-light LCD's require *frame rate = refresh rate = strobe rate* for a decent experience. The reasons I have already stated in earlier posts. (stuttering, double image artifacts)
For more info check the lightboost faq: http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost-faq/

Here is an excerpt:
_Q: Why do I need 120fps @ 120Hz for LightBoost?

LightBoost is a strobe backlight limited to 100Hz through 120Hz. It is like having a CRT monitor that runs only between 100Hz and 120Hz. When running a refresh rate outside this range, the monitor behaves as an ordinary LCD with lots motion blur, since the backlight no longer strobes in sync with the refresh rate.

LightBoost reduces so much motion blur, that it becomes much easier to see stutters at a higher framerate than usual. (Motion blur on normal LCD's, can hide stutters). Stutters only completely disappear if you run at a frame rate perfectly matching refresh rate LightBoost is not usually worthwhile if you can only run at 60fps @ 120Hz. You need a frame rate more than half refresh rate, to begin getting real LightBoost benefits. The benefits keep increasing significantly the closer the frame rate becomes to refresh rate. *Ths most perfect LightBoost motion (zero motion blur) occurs at a frame rate exactly matching refresh rate.*

It is also possible to run LightBoost at 100Hz. In this case, 100fps @ 100Hz produces great results. Doing [email protected] can produce more fluid motion than [email protected]

Getting triple-digit frame rates in many video games, require a powerful GPU such as GeForce GTX 680, GTX 770, GTX 780 or Titan. To run at high detail levels in newer games (e.g. Crysis 3), you may need to run multiple GeForce cards in parallel (SLI)._
-Mark Rejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lastly, please post the specs of your crt monitor hasty. Everyone here is arguing vs the god of all monitors that you have, but frankly nothing like that exists.


Only you call it that way.

I for one can't wait for the ROG Swift so I can finally get rid of it. And I would have probably already bought the ASUS VG248QE with the g-sync kit had the ROG Swift not been announced.

If you're genuinely interested, here is the reference:

Iiyama Vision Master Pro 514 - CRT monitor - 22"

- CRT Type Diamondtron U2 - aperture grille

- Native Resolution 2048 x 1536 at 88 Hz

- Pixel Pitch 0.24 mm

- Brightness 200 cd/m2

- Vertical Refresh Rate 200 Hz

- Horizontal Refresh Rate 142 kHz

- Video Bandwidth 390 MHz

And if you're wondering if there are still enthusiasts who where taking advantage of CRT's, look no longer.
CallsignVega is your man. With his triple FW900 monitors setup.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1220962/vegas-heavyweight-display-and-computer-edition-2012


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> No pro gamer uses a crt,


I lol'd


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> 30 discrete frames per second is not enough to convince the human brain that it's experiencing a smooth motion. Especially in the case of a highly interactive medium such as video games. That's all there is to it.
> It's enough to create the illusion of movement. Using the Phi phenomenon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phi_phenomenon and beta movement http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beta_movement
> But not enough to achieve smoothness.
> It's an issue that you can see as well in youtube videos (30fps), Motion pictures (24fps) and so on.
> 
> In the case of video games the issue is bigger because of the interactive part I mentioned. Artificial blurring can help a little with that issue. But gamers usually like motion clarity as the success of the lightboost hack and the general dislike among gaming communities for motion blur post processing can attest. So that's not a solution.
> Unfortunately it's not that simple. Strobe back-light LCD's require *frame rate = refresh rate = strobe rate* for a decent experience. The reasons I have already stated in earlier posts. (stuttering, double image artifacts)
> For more info check the lightboost faq: http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost-faq/
> 
> Here is an excerpt:
> _Q: Why do I need 120fps @ 120Hz for LightBoost?
> 
> LightBoost is a strobe backlight limited to 100Hz through 120Hz. It is like having a CRT monitor that runs only between 100Hz and 120Hz. When running a refresh rate outside this range, the monitor behaves as an ordinary LCD with lots motion blur, since the backlight no longer strobes in sync with the refresh rate.
> 
> LightBoost reduces so much motion blur, that it becomes much easier to see stutters at a higher framerate than usual. (Motion blur on normal LCD's, can hide stutters). Stutters only completely disappear if you run at a frame rate perfectly matching refresh rate LightBoost is not usually worthwhile if you can only run at 60fps @ 120Hz. You need a frame rate more than half refresh rate, to begin getting real LightBoost benefits. The benefits keep increasing significantly the closer the frame rate becomes to refresh rate. *Ths most perfect LightBoost motion (zero motion blur) occurs at a frame rate exactly matching refresh rate.*
> 
> It is also possible to run LightBoost at 100Hz. In this case, 100fps @ 100Hz produces great results. Doing [email protected] can produce more fluid motion than [email protected]
> 
> Getting triple-digit frame rates in many video games, require a powerful GPU such as GeForce GTX 680, GTX 770, GTX 780 or Titan. To run at high detail levels in newer games (e.g. Crysis 3), you may need to run multiple GeForce cards in parallel (SLI)._
> -Mark Rejhon
> Only you call it that way.
> 
> I for one can't wait for the ROG Swift so I can finally get rid of it. And I would have probably already bought the ASUS VG248QE with the g-sync kit had the ROG Swift not been announced.
> 
> If you're genuinely interested, here is the reference:
> 
> Iiyama Vision Master Pro 514 - CRT monitor - 22"
> 
> - CRT Type Diamondtron U2 - aperture grille
> 
> - Native Resolution 2048 x 1536 at 88 Hz
> 
> - Pixel Pitch 0.24 mm
> 
> - Brightness 200 cd/m2
> 
> - Vertical Refresh Rate 200 Hz
> 
> - Horizontal Refresh Rate 142 kHz
> 
> - Video Bandwidth 390 MHz
> 
> And if you're wondering if there are still enthusiasts who where taking advantage of CRT's, look no longer.
> CallsignVega is your man. With his triple FW900 monitors setup.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1220962/vegas-heavyweight-display-and-computer-edition-2012


What exactly is your point? That there are crts that beat crap lcds? Congrats, everyone else would agree.

My point is that there are lcds currently that beat every crt made, ROG Swift isn't the only one.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I lol'd


Lol all you want, go and find me someone that makes $$$ sitting in a chair and playing video games that uses a CRT to this day.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lol all you want, go and find me someone that makes $$$ sitting in a chair and playing video games that uses a CRT to this day.


I don't keep up with competitive gaming but they're out there for sure, even if there aren't a lot of them. There are plenty of trade offs with CRTs because they aren't perfect, but they're still amazing for competitive gaming.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I don't keep up with competitive gaming but they're out there for sure, even if there aren't a lot of them. There are plenty of trade offs with CRTs because they aren't perfect, but they're still amazing for competitive gaming.


I do, and I can say with certainty there is no one well known that uses one.

I don't doubt that one of the best crt monitors would be good for "competitive" gaming, but my point still stands, there are lcds out there today, ROG Swift or not, that would be better. Monitor lag is also exaggerated, I've played on fast tn panels and slow ips panels, and neither actually effect my gaming skills. One might look better than the other in some instances, but they have never made a difference, and I would consider myself a competitive gamer.


----------



## mtbiker033

dear asus,

please release this monitor soon so this thread can die.

thanks,


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> dear asus,
> 
> please release this monitor soon so this thread can die.
> 
> thanks,


I'm done don't worry. Let them play on their fw900 or w/e they have and make millions being the pro gamers they are. I'll enjoy my swift.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> dear asus,
> 
> please release this monitor soon so this thread can die.
> 
> thanks,


At this rate, we will be lucky to see it in October. :-(


----------



## .Cerberus

At this rate, there's going to be 1000 pages of posts in this thread before they start selling it


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Last update was June, but that was nearly a month ago now.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Somebody Should make the future owners club in anticipación. Looks like an army if people will be getting it.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> King of CRT's, not king of monitors.
> 
> Modern TN panels especially with gsync match the speed of the monitor and are sharper. Modern IPS and friends look better overall.
> That monitor may have been the best for gaming a few years ago, not the case anymore. Also would make any gaming setup look like crap.
> Anyone who still things that thing is the best monitor is stuck in the past. The entire industry has moved on, you should to.
> 
> Reminds me of analog junkies who despise anything digital in electronics. "Oh it does this better", "it does this more reliably", but yet for some reason every other professional doesn't use it. Get over it, move on.
> 
> No pro gamer uses a crt, and no professional graphics designer or whatever else uses a crt. But I guess you guys are both of those things and the best in the world at them.


They don't use them because they're not produced anymore, because those users who want the monitors that do everything well - contrast, color reproduction, low motion blur, resolution, size, speed - that's us. The only market for all of that is the niche PC gaming market, of which we make up the entirety. That's not a big enough market to continue R&D and production. Every professional usage scenario can sacrifice one aspect of performance - usually motion blur. Photo editor? Motion blur doesn't matter. Productivity? Motion blur doesn't matter.

This monitor is going to do everything better than any LCD before, but it won't do everything as well as a CRT (except be smaller and lighter.)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> King of CRT's, not king of monitors.
> 
> *Modern TN panels especially with gsync match the speed of the monitor* and are sharper. Modern IPS and friends look better overall.
> That monitor may have been the best for gaming a few years ago, not the case anymore. Also would make any gaming setup look like crap.
> Anyone who still things that thing is the best monitor is stuck in the past. The entire industry has moved on, you should to.
> 
> Reminds me of analog junkies who despise anything digital in electronics. "Oh it does this better", "it does this more reliably", but yet for some reason every other professional doesn't use it. Get over it, move on.
> 
> No pro gamer uses a crt, and no professional graphics designer or whatever else uses a crt. But I guess you guys are both of those things and the best in the world at them.


Unless you figured out to circumvent physics, no, there isn't a TN panel or other panel that matches what a CRT can do. Panel techs require the manipulation of a physical object, this takes time, regardless of how fast it happens, there is still a measurable amount of time. A CRT literally uses a laser to induce a reaction with phosphors in the display, something that happens insanely quicker.

The only reason "Pro Gamers" don't use CRT anymore is because they aren't produced anymore. As someone that was in competitive gaming for a number of years, before "eSports" existed, I can assure you that CRTs were hugely popular. The only time someone in our community moved from a CRT to LCD was when their CRT died and they couldn't fix it!

I used my CRT up until it literally burst into flames.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> They don't use them because they're not produced anymore, because those users who want the monitors that do everything well - contrast, color reproduction, low motion blur, resolution, size, speed - that's us. The only market for all of that is the niche PC gaming market, of which we make up the entirety. That's not a big enough market to continue R&D and production. Every professional usage scenario can sacrifice one aspect of performance - usually motion blur. Photo editor? Motion blur doesn't matter. Productivity? Motion blur doesn't matter.
> 
> This monitor is going to do everything better than any LCD before, but it won't do everything as well as a CRT (except be smaller and lighter.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Unless you figured out to circumvent physics, no, there isn't a TN panel or other panel that matches what a CRT can do. Panel techs require the manipulation of a physical object, this takes time, regardless of how fast it happens, there is still a measurable amount of time. A CRT literally uses a laser to induce a reaction with phosphors in the display, something that happens insanely quicker.
> 
> The only reason "Pro Gamers" don't use CRT anymore is because they aren't produced anymore. As someone that was in competitive gaming for a number of years, before "eSports" existed, I can assure you that CRTs were hugely popular. The only time someone in our community moved from a CRT to LCD was when their CRT died and they couldn't fix it!
> 
> I used my CRT up until it literally burst into flames.


Lol.

If a CRT's advantages outweighed it's disadvantages over LCD's then the entire industry wouldn't of changed. Sorry, but I trust every engineer in the world over the 3 people in here pulling stuff out of their a$$ like they make the monitors. Go make your own thread claiming the best monitor tech in the world was abandoned "just because" for an inferior tech.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> If a CRT's advantages outweighed it's disadvantages over LCD's then the entire industry wouldn't of changed. Sorry, but I trust every engineer in the world over the 3 people in here pulling stuff out of their a$$ like they make the monitors. Go make your own thread claiming the best monitor tech in the world was abandoned "just because" for an inferior tech.


I don't really care about this topic, but even I can understand that the major reason we switched to non-CRTs was because of the material, weight, and shipping costs involved in manufacturing them, and nothing to do with the quality of the image coming out of them. Likewise, the average consumer surely cares more about the amount of space taken up in their home than the quality of the image coming out of it. So yeah, it's true that CRTs won't sell, but I don't think it has anything to do with the quality of the image it produces.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> If a CRT's advantages outweighed it's disadvantages over LCD's then the entire industry wouldn't of changed. Sorry, but I trust every engineer in the world over the 3 people in here pulling stuff out of their a$$ like they make the monitors. Go make your own thread claiming the best monitor tech in the world was abandoned "just because" for an inferior tech.


It's pretty simple. Motion blur is not a concern for the vast majority of users, professional or otherwise. The only segment of the market that cares about having it all - high contrast, accurate color reproduction, fast refresh, low motion blur - are a small portion of PC gamers. That's not enough to continue research, development, and production of CRTs.

The only thing LCDs do better than CRTs is size. Size is a huge consideration for the entire market. The only people who are willing to sacrifice size for motion blur are PC gamers. I can tell you this much - if there was a 27" 1440p modern CRT being produced, it would crush the ROG Swift in everything but size and weight. That's an objective fact, whether you are capable of understanding it or not.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I don't really care about this topic, but even I can understand that the major reason we switched to non-CRTs was because of the material, weight, and shipping costs involved in manufacturing them, and nothing to do with the quality of the image coming out of them. Likewise, the average consumer surely cares more about the amount of space taken up in their home than the quality of the image coming out of it. So yeah, it's true that CRTs won't sell, but I don't think it has anything to do with the quality of the image it produces.


PC gaming has grown immensely over the years. There is a company that makes every single niche product for anything that goes into the computer. If a CRT beats any LCD monitor ever made there would be a company making them, and they would be selling very well.

I bet for every watercooler in the gaming industry there would be a person who would want a top of the line CRT monitor, and there is quite a market for watercooling gear. Is this the case? No.

This monitor is 144hz 1ms response time, gsync, and lightboost, and you're telling me that you could notice the difference between the ROG Swift and a CRT? Either you're a robot, or you believe changing the hdmi cable that goes to your monitor will improve image quality aswell.

Theoretically your dead tech barely matches current LCD tech. What about in reality? Pro gamers have been playing on 60hz TN for ages now, I don't hear them saying this is "unplayable".


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Dude in front of the screen looks impressed lol


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Theoretically your dead tech barely matches current LCD tech. What about in reality? Pro gamers have been playing on 60hz TN for ages now, I don't hear them saying this is "unplayable".


A few posts back, a "professional gamer" said everyone he knew used CRTs until they were no longer available. That is nothing like what you just said. I feel like you are just making irrational statements trying to support your argument. Something isn't true just because you say it and want it to be true.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> A few posts back, a "professional gamer" said everyone he knew used CRTs until they were no longer available. That is nothing like what you just said. I feel like you are just making irrational statements trying to support your argument. Something isn't true just because you say it and want it to be true.


Helps to quote the thing you reference.

I'm making the irrational statements? This is what I've been reading for the past 5 pages: *CRT's are no longer produced because they are better than LCDs in every way except weight*


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The only reason "Pro Gamers" don't use CRT anymore is because they aren't produced anymore. As someone that was in competitive gaming for a number of years, before "eSports" existed, I can assure you that CRTs were hugely popular. The only time someone in our community moved from a CRT to LCD was when their CRT died and they couldn't fix it!
> 
> I used my CRT up until it literally burst into flames.


That was the quote I was referencing.

I also work next to a guy who is into tech, and he goes on and on about how his CRTs were better than today's monitors. It's all he freaking talks about every time someone says the word 'monitor" around him. I work at a digital imaging company, and my co-worker seems to know what he's talking about, and he's worked in his field for quite a while.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> That was the quote I was referencing.
> 
> I also work next to a guy who is into tech, and he goes on and on about how his CRTs were better than today's monitors. It's all he freaking talks about every time someone says the word 'monitor" around him. I work at a digital imaging company, and my co-worker seems to know what he's talking about, and he's worked in his field for quite a while.


Theres a difference between competitive gaming and a gamer who makes a living off of it. I play games to wins, not only for fun, I'm a competitive gamer in that regard also.

Once again: CRT's are no longer produced because they are better than LCDs in every way except weight is what I'm hearing.

Sorry, but this conversation is getting annoying and I want to finish my redoing my build. So I'm going to just post that until you guys stop ruining a thread about an awesome monitor with your nonsense that no one wants to hear. Let me remind you, I wasn't the one who walked in here and started a flame war.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Unless you figured out to circumvent physics, no, there isn't a TN panel or other panel that matches what a CRT can do. Panel techs require the manipulation of a physical object, this takes time, regardless of how fast it happens, there is still a measurable amount of time. A CRT literally uses a laser to induce a reaction with phosphors in the display, something that happens insanely quicker.
> 
> The only reason "Pro Gamers" don't use CRT anymore is because they aren't produced anymore. As someone that was in competitive gaming for a number of years, before "eSports" existed, I can assure you that CRTs were hugely popular. The only time someone in our community moved from a CRT to LCD was when their CRT died and they couldn't fix it!
> 
> I used my CRT up until it literally burst into flames.


A lot of pro players actually stopped using CRT's when LAN events started to use 120hz LCD's actually, not because their CRT died.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> If a CRT's advantages outweighed it's disadvantages over LCD's then the entire industry wouldn't of changed. Sorry, but I trust every engineer in the world over the 3 people in here pulling stuff out of their a$$ like they make the monitors. Go make your own thread claiming the best monitor tech in the world was abandoned "just because" for an inferior tech.


CRTs perform better than LCDs, but they're big, heavy, more expensive to manufacture, use more electricity, and they use leaded glass, so no RoHS compliance.

It's hard to maintain CRT production when the vast majority of customers care about price and size more than latency and color reproduction.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> CRTs perform better than LCDs, but they're big, heavy, more expensive to manufacture, use more electricity, and they use leaded glass, so no RoHS compliance.
> 
> It's hard to maintain CRT production when the vast majority of customers care about price and size more than latency and color reproduction.


Let me translate this for everyone else.

*CRT's are no longer produced because they are better than LCDs in every way except weight.*


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

This is not meant as a troll,

This seems like a logical place to ask this and it's relevant to the thread..kind of.

What are the purpose of 144hz displays when you have 120hz displays available ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Who cares about CRT screens anyway? If someone likes them so much, make a new thread.

This thread seriously needs to get locked until further updates. It's getting ridiculous.

Maybe we should start an AMD vs Intel Vs Nvidia war for it to happen.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> This is not meant as a troll,
> 
> This seems like a logical place to ask this and it's relevant to the thread..kind of.
> 
> What are the purpose of 144hz displays when you have 120hz displays available ?


Just extra smoothness. Could be beneficial to the machines in this thread.

120hz is better for bluray, 144hz for gaming. You need 2-3 780ti's though to even make use of that. Another reason CRTs suck. To even use one at a playable resolution you're going to need serious gpu power for that high refresh rate. LCD can make due with 60hz at a good resolution, CRT can't.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Just extra smoothness. Could be beneficial to the machines in this thread.
> 
> 120hz is better for bluray, 144hz for gaming. You need 2-3 780ti's though to even make use of that. Another reason CRTs suck. To even use one at a playable resolution you're going to need serious gpu power for that high refresh rate. LCD can make due with 60hz at a good resolution, CRT can't.


Ah, I see.

I figured it was due to 3D displays needing 120 frames to display 60fps in 3D, so that refresh rate amount became standard in 60hz+ flat panels.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Ah, I see.
> 
> I figured it was due to 3D displays needing 120 frames to display 60fps in 3D, so that refresh rate amount became standard in 60hz+ flat panels.


Well since 60hz is the standard, you need 60hz for the left eye and 60hz for the right eye for 3d. 120hz also works better than 60hz for bluray because 24fps divides evenly into 120 but not 60. So 120 became the standard for 60+


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Just extra smoothness. Could be beneficial to the machines in this thread.
> 
> 120hz is better for bluray, 144hz for gaming. You need 2-3 780ti's though to even make use of that. Another reason CRTs suck. To even use one at a playable resolution you're going to need serious gpu power for that high refresh rate. LCD can make due with 60hz at a good resolution, CRT can't.


Wrong again bro. CRTs produce less motion blur at 60hz than LCDs do at the highest refresh rates available today. And they do it with better contrast ratios, and better color accuracy. Once again, a 27" CRT weighs an incredible amount and is huge. That's the reason we're waiting for this panel instead of the next CRT to be produced.

You should really take some time to research this stuff before you make yourself look foolish. I'd recommend blurbusters.com as a good resource.


----------



## hrockh

152 pages, damn this thread is long now








mostly on topic, especially regarding GSync. It'll good to know if Asus has decided to implement the optional standard of DP 1.2a, also called FreeSync. It was announced very recently and as the main logic board inside the monitor is Nvidia branded, so I highly doubt it will. It all depends if Asus's will is strong enough against Nvidia's, as it will help Asus with sales but do the opposite to Nvidia (GPU wise). Hopefully we'll have a confirmation soon.

I see the delay as a positive sign, means Asus is doing a good job on the R&D side, making sure everything works as intended and choosing the right AG coating. Also it means stock levels will be relatively high at the start. Hopefully.
On the either side, marketing may not be as good.. announcing a product on January 6th and more than 5 month no product release, may not be ideal. Consumers tend to increase expectations as time passes.

Still, nice monitor. Waiting for official reviews, I expect Anandech and TFT central to have reviews.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> 30 discrete frames per second is not enough to convince the human brain that it's experiencing a smooth motion. Especially in the case of a highly interactive medium such as video games. That's all there is to it.
> It's enough to create the illusion of movement. Using the Phi phenomenon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phi_phenomenon and beta movement http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beta_movement
> But not enough to achieve smoothness.
> It's an issue that you can see as well in youtube videos (30fps), Motion pictures (24fps) and so on.
> 
> In the case of video games the issue is bigger because of the interactive part I mentioned. Artificial blurring can help a little with that issue. But gamers usually like motion clarity as the success of the lightboost hack and the general dislike among gaming communities for motion blur post processing can attest. So that's not a solution.
> Unfortunately it's not that simple. Strobe back-light LCD's require *frame rate = refresh rate = strobe rate* for a decent experience. The reasons I have already stated in earlier posts. (stuttering, double image artifacts)
> For more info check the lightboost faq: http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost-faq/
> 
> Here is an excerpt:
> _Q: Why do I need 120fps @ 120Hz for LightBoost?
> 
> LightBoost is a strobe backlight limited to 100Hz through 120Hz. It is like having a CRT monitor that runs only between 100Hz and 120Hz. When running a refresh rate outside this range, the monitor behaves as an ordinary LCD with lots motion blur, since the backlight no longer strobes in sync with the refresh rate.
> 
> LightBoost reduces so much motion blur, that it becomes much easier to see stutters at a higher framerate than usual. (Motion blur on normal LCD's, can hide stutters). Stutters only completely disappear if you run at a frame rate perfectly matching refresh rate LightBoost is not usually worthwhile if you can only run at 60fps @ 120Hz. You need a frame rate more than half refresh rate, to begin getting real LightBoost benefits. The benefits keep increasing significantly the closer the frame rate becomes to refresh rate. *Ths most perfect LightBoost motion (zero motion blur) occurs at a frame rate exactly matching refresh rate.*
> 
> It is also possible to run LightBoost at 100Hz. In this case, 100fps @ 100Hz produces great results. Doing [email protected] can produce more fluid motion than [email protected]
> 
> Getting triple-digit frame rates in many video games, require a powerful GPU such as GeForce GTX 680, GTX 770, GTX 780 or Titan. To run at high detail levels in newer games (e.g. Crysis 3), you may need to run multiple GeForce cards in parallel (SLI)._
> -Mark Rejhon
> Only you call it that way.
> 
> I for one can't wait for the ROG Swift so I can finally get rid of it. And I would have probably already bought the ASUS VG248QE with the g-sync kit had the ROG Swift not been announced.
> 
> If you're genuinely interested, here is the reference:
> 
> Iiyama Vision Master Pro 514 - CRT monitor - 22"
> 
> - CRT Type Diamondtron U2 - aperture grille
> 
> - Native Resolution 2048 x 1536 at 88 Hz
> 
> - Pixel Pitch 0.24 mm
> 
> - Brightness 200 cd/m2
> 
> - Vertical Refresh Rate 200 Hz
> 
> - Horizontal Refresh Rate 142 kHz
> 
> - Video Bandwidth 390 MHz
> 
> And if you're wondering if there are still enthusiasts who where taking advantage of CRT's, look no longer.
> CallsignVega is your man. With his triple FW900 monitors setup.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1220962/vegas-heavyweight-display-and-computer-edition-2012


Impossible to edit the entire thing on my phone but CallsignVega ditched his fw900's and now using 3 Eizo fg2421 in portrait surround.....


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Impossible to edit the entire thing on my phone but CallsignVega ditched his fw900's and now using 3 Eizo fg2421 in portrait surround.....


And I would have done the same if I were in his shoes.
I'm not here to promote CRT's.

If you understand that each panel tech has its drawbacks and advantages, I'm happy.
Some aspects are still superior in CRT's compared to even the fastest flat panels available on the market.
Other aspects are vastly superior in LCD's.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Unless you figured out to circumvent physics, no, there isn't a TN panel or other panel that matches what a CRT can do. Panel techs require the manipulation of a physical object, this takes time, regardless of how fast it happens, there is still a measurable amount of time. A CRT literally uses a laser to induce a reaction with phosphors in the display, something that happens insanely quicker.


A nitpick, but one I feel is necessary, CRTs don't use a laser, they use an electron beam. It's why magnets affect the picture, and why there was the awesome effect of digital interference causing intermittent and rapidly varying frame tearing by having my cell phone go off when directly under the monitor on my desk. Very nifty, once I figured out what the hell was going on. Especially since I knew a call was coming before the ringer went off.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Let me translate this for everyone else.
> 
> *CRT's are no longer produced because they are better than LCDs in every way except weight.*


So Physical size, both in viewing area and depth, price, regulatory compliance, and power consumption are all indistinguishable from weight? The biggest problem there for monitor manufacturers was RoHS compliance BTW, because leaded glass was used for technical reasons(matching the shadow mask's coefficient of thermal expansion). Weight was one of the less significant disadvantages that drove CRTs out of the market. What exactly is your point, anyway?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> 152 pages, damn this thread is long now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mostly on topic, especially regarding GSync. It'll good to know if Asus has decided to implement the optional standard of DP 1.2a, also called FreeSync. It was announced very recently and as the main logic board inside the monitor is Nvidia branded, so I highly doubt it will. It all depends if Asus's will is strong enough against Nvidia's, as it will help Asus with sales but do the opposite to Nvidia (GPU wise). Hopefully we'll have a confirmation soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I see the delay as a positive sign, means Asus is doing a good job on the R&D side, making sure everything works as intended and choosing the right AG coating. Also it means stock levels will be relatively high at the start. Hopefully.
> On the either side, marketing may not be as good.. announcing a product on January 6th and more than 5 month no product release, may not be ideal. Consumers tend to increase expectations as time passes.
> 
> Still, nice monitor. Waiting for official reviews, I expect Anandech and TFT central to have reviews.


I second your wish that FreeSync will be supported.

From what I've read though, Nvidia is contributing heavily to getting their tech working with the other components in gsync enabled monitors. They basically tweak each implementation--one of the suspected reasons for the delay of this monitor. Because of this level of support and partnership I wouldn't be surprised if there were contracts involved that would prevent the functioning of competitor technology regardless of which standards are implemented.


----------



## hrockh

@Aemonn
interesting point. Again, it depends what happened between Asus & Nvidia and we'll never know.
At this point in time with the current info we have, 90% FreeSync will not be implemented.
To those out there with a better knowledge about screen technology, I would like to ask you a few questions.
a) does the current hardware/software implementation of GSync support variable VBLANK?
if yes, is the option visible in software? if yes, once AMD releases FreeSync, it would mean all AMD user can have variable refresh rate.
b) 1st answer is no. will it be possible to make it working via a firmware hack or does it need specific hardware? (apart from the fact that hacking the GSync fw may be stupidly time consuming )
c) 1st answer yes, 2nd answer no. should be slightly easier. can anyone try this pls?

I couldn't find a list of all the desktop monitors that support variable VBLANK.
how do I find out if one monitor supports it or not? can anyone compile a list and publish it here?
obviously I'm only interested in desktop, not laptop monitors.

p. s.
can we please, please stop with this crt - related debate? This discussion is pointless here as it is no where near related to the monitor. thanks.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I second your wish that FreeSync will be supported.


Before we start wishing that FreeSync will be supported, we need to wish that FreeSync exists first and works as well as G-Sync. Both of those are far from certain.

Also, there is no suspecting required:

http://overlordforum.com/topic/603-nvidia-g-sync/?p=7017
Quote:


> So here is where GSYNC for Tempests stand: in queue.
> 
> Since Nvidia handles all the board design for all the OEMs on the planet, for any and all panels they request, Nvidia is a bit overwhelmed at the moment. I was told yesterday that Nvidia only has so much "bandwidth" (person hours) for GSYNC design and those engineers are working their tails off trying to get all the boards done as soon as possible.
> 
> What does this mean for our requested panel design? We are not in process yet, but their engineers want to get ours out. However, the larger OEMs are first to be served, which makes sense since Overlord is very small compared to all the others. For now it seems only TN-related panels are being designed.
> 
> It is good news that Nvidia's engineers want to tackle our panel and OC PCBs - it is somewhat bad news that there isn't enough hours in the day to get everything done! I was told our panel will be designed, but not when. There also seems to be some discussion as to what extent the overclock on the panel would be set and how that all would work. That discussion is for a later time once the engineers take a look at our gerbers and decide how to best tackle GSYNC and our panel.
> 
> Overall, this means once the design is complete we would offer the same deal going for the ASUS 248 panel (and others that will be coming in the next 6 months with GSYNC) - a pre-done panel with GSYNC, a mod service, and a kit (that is the plan at this moment). Of course, all of this can change at any time since we are at the mercy of Nvidia and their schedule.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> @Aemonn
> interesting point. Again, it depends what happened between Asus & Nvidia and we'll never know.
> At this point in time with the current info we have, 90% FreeSync will not be implemented.
> To those out there with a better knowledge about screen technology, I would like to ask you a few questions.
> a) does the current hardware/software implementation of GSync support variable VBLANK?
> if yes, is the option visible in software? if yes, once AMD releases FreeSync, it would mean all AMD user can have variable refresh rate.
> b) 1st answer is no. will it be possible to make it working via a firmware hack or does it need specific hardware? (apart from the fact that hacking the GSync fw may be stupidly time consuming )
> c) 1st answer yes, 2nd answer no. should be slightly easier. can anyone try this pls?


a: it shouldn't be too technically challenging for Nvidia to support the VESA adaptive sync standard on g-sync monitors, but it's probably too late in the product cycle to expect it on the first generation of monitors out of the box. Also, It's not AMD that will be releasing freesync. The monitor manufacturers have to implement it.

b: Are you asking about flashing the firmware on a g-sync monitor, or the firmware on an AMD video card? Either is probably possible, but not necessarily easy. Development and testing of such a patch would require access to a g-sync monitor, an Nvidia GPU that supports G-sync, and an AMD GPU(and drivers) that supports variable refresh.
c: What?
Quote:


> I couldn't find a list of all the desktop monitors that support variable VBLANK.
> how do I find out if one monitor supports it or not? can anyone compile a list and publish it here?
> obviously I'm only interested in desktop, not laptop monitors.


There aren't any that support the VESA standard for variable refresh, and there won't be any until some point in 2015. Until then, it's just g-sync,
Quote:


> p. s.
> can we please, please stop with this crt - related debate? This discussion is pointless here as it is no where near related to the monitor. thanks.


Considering every other topic in this thread has been beaten to death repeatedly, that seems a strange complaint.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Before we start wishing that FreeSync will be supported, we need to wish that FreeSync exists first and works as well as G-Sync. Both of those are far from certain.
> 
> Also, there is no suspecting required:
> 
> http://overlordforum.com/topic/603-nvidia-g-sync/?p=7017


The use of the word "wishing" simply comes from the POV that more options = better for consumers. The fact that FreeSync has yet to be substantiated is irrelevant.

Secondly, your quoted text references the Overlord line of monitors. If you re-read what I said "*... one of the suspected reasons for the delay.*" with the context being *for this monitor*. There have been many reasons suspected (none officially given by ASUS) for the delay of *this monitor* thus my use of the word *suspected*. Perhaps I should have added "this monitor" to that sentence.... i'll go back and do that now.


----------



## Stein357

I'm guessing we will hear more about the monitor at Computex.


----------



## boombeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> At this rate, we will be lucky to see it in October. :-(


It's not just this specific monitor. Have we had any movement on the G-sync topic?.
1) Any other conversion kit than the one they had at CES get revealed?
2) What about other brands stepping up with preview monitors. Wasn't there a Ben-Q or Phillips screens that was showcased at CES? Where are they at now?
3) Why is nvidia sitting stagnant on this tech?

Are competing options possibly more compelling in some way? Or maybe behind the scenes they will be nice for once and share with the world on getting this adopted faster? (corporations that care about the common good possibly?) Maybe they want to wait and see how the "affordable 4k" shenanigans pan out?

Well if not this monitor by end of summer, what other options are there?
I sold my 30" IPS monitor already. Getting slightly impatient waiting


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boombeef*
> 
> It's not just this specific monitor. Have we had any movement on the G-sync topic?.
> 1) Any other conversion kit than the one they had at CES get revealed?
> 2) What about other brands stepping up with preview monitors. Wasn't there a Ben-Q or Phillips screens that was showcased at CES? Where are they at now?
> 3) Why is nvidia sitting stagnant on this tech?
> 
> Are competing options possibly more compelling in some way? Or maybe behind the scenes they will be nice for once and share with the world on getting this adopted faster? (corporations that care about the common good possibly?) Maybe they want to wait and see how the "affordable 4k" shenanigans pan out?
> 
> Well if not this monitor by end of summer, what other options are there?
> I sold my 30" IPS monitor already. Getting slightly impatient waiting


the first ones are starting to trickle out afaik.

http://www.pcr-online.biz/news/read/first-nvidia-g-sync-monitor-to-hit-uk-this-month-debut-at-pcr-boot-camp/033918

havent seen any other DIY kits though.


----------



## moonbogg

I'm thinking realistically that this is an end of year or early 2015 release. I wouldn't expect decent volume and availability until mid 2015. Also, prices should be well inflated at first with online vendors charging up the ass for the chance to be one of the first to buy this. Personally, I'm forgetting all about this monitor since its been basically cancelled, and I suggest you guys all forget about it as well. Also, pay no attention to pre order announcements since it will be a lie. After I get my monitor, you guys can start paying attention again.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> ...
> 
> I for one can't wait for the ROG Swift so I can finally get rid of it. And I would have probably already bought the ASUS VG248QE with the g-sync kit had the ROG Swift not been announced.
> 
> ...


That wouldn't be an option. The DIY kit on its own hasn't been available in europe.

The modified monitor is just back in stock @ these stores:

http://www.geforce.co.uk/hardware/technology/g-sync/where-to-buy

If you or anyone knows how to get the DIY kit in europe plz let me know (pm).


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> I'm thinking realistically that this is an end of year or early 2015 release.


ASUS is still saying June.


----------



## Pheozero

Oh look, this thread again. It really needs to die until some reliable info comes out.


----------



## Krulani

I just tried 144hertz for the first time, MAN i can't wait for the ROG Swift to come out. i don't know what all the fuss about TN panels is about anyways, they seem fine to me. I just plugged in my new VG248QE that will be my secondary monitor, mounted vertically, when the Swift FINALLY releases.


----------



## moonbogg

So, its not a release date in June, but another announcement date I presume? We might as well wait for humanity to become extinct, evolve all over again and redevelop technology and THEN buy the stupid thing.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I challenge you to even _once_ claim that I said that.


That was more of a general statement to everyone.

By the way, fw900 recommended setup from Sony is 1920x1200 @85hz. To go to the max resolution, which is still under the swift, you drop to 80hz. Some of you make it sound like a crt can do 2304x1440 @200hz... not the case.

28inch,144hz, 1ms response, 2560x1440, lightboost, gsync lcd > 1920x1200, 85hz crt, ~22inch

Case closed? Or do you want to continue.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> So, its not a release date in June, but another announcement date I presume? We might as well wait for humanity to become extinct, evolve all over again and redevelop technology and THEN buy the stupid thing.


For now it's June..

Actually i don't care bout the ROG Swift. Give me the XL2420G plox.


----------



## moonbogg

http://bf4db.com/weapons/49

All thanks to my 120hz? NAH! But it helps.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I literally had a dream last night that this was released and I had it.

This is getting freaking ridiculous, I haven't dreamt about having hardware in ages! I actually don't remember what the last time I had a hardware dream was even about it has been that long.


----------



## HonoredShadow

AMD and VESA take on Nvidia's G-Sync anti-stutter tech:

http://www.pcgamer.com/uk/2014/05/14/amd-and-vesa-take-on-nvidias-g-sync-anti-stutter-tech/

AMD describes the difference between G-Sync and its own tech as expensive-and-proprietary vs. industry-standard.

Not much we don't already know to be fair but it's an interesting read I suppose.


----------



## WompaStompa11




----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I'm really getting impatient now.
As long as this is out for ArcheAge beta I'll be happy.


----------



## moonbogg

OK, when they said June, I think they meant that on June 30th they will announce the pre order date. The pre orders will probably start sometime late July, and the monitor will start shipping end of December, too late for the holidays for certain. That's my prediction. Watch how good I am at this. Noone gets a monitor until Jan-Feb of 2015, nearly a year from today.


----------



## Leviathan25

That sounds about right.


----------



## Arm3nian

What's wrong with the Eizo and Overlord monitors? Based on specs it seems more people would have them. Build quality issues?


----------



## Leviathan25

I was about to buy one just before this monitor was announced, but I decided to purchase a $50 ebay monitor instead, and wait. But it's been about 6 months. If I go an entire year waiting, I will have felt pretty foolish. One of the reasons I waited was the initial promise of an "early Q2 release". But this is starting to look more and more like the scenario moonbogg laid out.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I was about to buy one just before this monitor was announced, but I decided to purchase a $50 ebay monitor instead, and wait. But it's been about 6 months. If I go an entire year waiting, I will have felt pretty foolish. One of the reasons I waited was the initial promise of an "early Q2 release". But this is starting to look more and more like the scenario moonbogg laid out.


I don't play CS: Global Hackfest, so I was thinking about getting a qnix, but the swift looks like a much better gaming experience. Although anything is better than the 60hz tn from 2008 I'm forced to use after my Crossover fell of the table and broke (don't ask how







)


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What's wrong with the Eizo and Overlord monitors? Based on specs it seems more people would have them. Build quality issues?


The Eizo is a fine gaming display, if only 1080P, and was on the list for a lot of people until this display was announced.

As for the Overlord, I have one and am sitting in front of it; the biggest issue for me as of late is the blurring. Even at 120Hz there is still enough motion blur to take away from games. To be honest I didn't notice it much when I first bought it, and then I got stupid and looked at the BenQ XL2420. Doing that really drew out the motion blur, and now I can't seem to not notice it in FPS. The second issue for myself, and this is completely personal and situational, is the gloss screen.

I have a lot of very large windows in my house and I like natural light. The glare on this screen, any gloss screen, is just crazy! I have my 60" Plasma situated in a position where it isn't hit with glare much at all. So when we watch movies and the like we can darken the room and enjoy it. My desk currently is positioned in a spot that gets slammed with light. My only option would be to move my system to another room, and I am not going to, I like where it sits.

Those above being the case, I still find the Overlord to be the current best display for my needs. I refuse to game at 1080P having been at 1440P, it is worse than motion blur issues, and I want more than 60 FPS in my gaming.

This Asus display just happens to give us EVERYTHING! Little to zero motion blur, 1440P, 120Hz+ refresh rate. G-Sync and ULMB are just nice extra bits of candy for myself at this point.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Patience.....wearing......thin......


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The Eizo is a fine gaming display, if only 1080P, and was on the list for a lot of people until this display was announced.
> 
> As for the Overlord, I have one and am sitting in front of it; the biggest issue for me as of late is the blurring. Even at 120Hz there is still enough motion blur to take away from games. To be honest I didn't notice it much when I first bought it, and then I got stupid and looked at the BenQ XL2420. Doing that really drew out the motion blur, and now I can't seem to not notice it in FPS. The second issue for myself, and this is completely personal and situational, is the gloss screen.
> 
> I have a lot of very large windows in my house and I like natural light. The glare on this screen, any gloss screen, is just crazy! I have my 60" Plasma situated in a position where it isn't hit with glare much at all. So when we watch movies and the like we can darken the room and enjoy it. My desk currently is positioned in a spot that gets slammed with light. My only option would be to move my system to another room, and I am not going to, I like where it sits.
> 
> Those above being the case, I still find the Overlord to be the current best display for my needs. I refuse to game at 1080P having been at 1440P, it is worse than motion blur issues, and I want more than 60 FPS in my gaming.
> 
> This Asus display just happens to give us EVERYTHING! Little to zero motion blur, 1440P, 120Hz+ refresh rate. G-Sync and ULMB are just nice extra bits of candy for myself at this point.


A little motion blur is fine for me, what I can't stand is input lag. With v-sync on the game is unplayable for me, and even with it off there is still a little delay, and with timing being everything in a lot of games, it's annoying.

My monitor like yours is right in front of a giant window, but closing the blinds halfway works. I can see a difference in clarity from gloss to matte, not sure if it's just bad coating or if it's like that on every screen.


----------



## piloth

This is the latest from Asus Nordics Facebook page:

"ASUS ROG Nordic Hi Erling, More info will be given at the Computex Conference in the begining of June. BR, ASUS Caroline"


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piloth*
> 
> This is the latest from Asus Nordics Facebook page:
> 
> "ASUS ROG Nordic Hi Erling, More info will be given at the Computex Conference in the begining of June. BR, ASUS Caroline"


Sweet. Looks like we will finally get more info from Asus. Looks like that conference is from June 3 to June 7, 2014 (Wikipedia).


----------



## Mand12

Before the doom and gloom starts falling, keep in mind that this announcement of an announcement is NOT the same thing as a delay. They could very well announce at Computex that it's going to be available a week later for all we know. I'm hoping so, personally.


----------



## Falknir

Where is my precious? I want precious... need precious.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Yes Charlotte, or Charles if you prefer, we need this now.

On topic, by the time this is out I'm fully expecting for a 4K G-sync monitor to be in development, maybe only at 60Hz but for me that's all I require. Hopefully I'm not going to be regretting buying one of these.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Yes Charlotte, or Charles if you prefer, we need this now.
> 
> On topic, by the time this is out I'm fully expecting for a 4K G-sync monitor to be in development, maybe only at 60Hz but for me that's all I require. Hopefully I'm not going to be regretting buying one of these.


Maybe, if it is delayed enough we will see a FreeSync monitor actually released around the same time so we get some price fighting and comparison reviews.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Hmm, if there is more announcement on the product during Computex then I wouldn't expect an availability anytime before mid June. So, maybe a limited release towards the end of June and more steady availability August/September? Just a theory for conversation sake I suppose.

Then again they could surprise us and give us a release the same day as the announcement. A few vendors have done this in the past on products.


----------



## Lourad

I know that I am hoping they announce the final specs and the release date is that day, pipe dreams I am sure but it would be great!


----------



## JONSTARKS

I hope they come out with something bigger than 27"

I have a 27" 1440p screen and while it looks great, I always end up playing my games on a 50" plasma... lower res but overall PQ is better


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> OK, when they said June, I think they meant that on June 30th they will announce the pre order date. The pre orders will probably start sometime late July, and the monitor will start shipping end of December, too late for the holidays for certain. That's my prediction. Watch how good I am at this. Noone gets a monitor until Jan-Feb of 2015, nearly a year from today.


...and that's just the early adopters.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> I hope they come out with something bigger than 27"
> 
> I have a 27" 1440p screen and while it looks great, I always end up playing my games on a 50" plasma... lower res but overall PQ is better












How in gods name is the picture quality better on the 50" 1080P when your pixel density just goes to hell on top of having a significantly lower pixel count to begin with?


----------



## JONSTARKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> [quote name="JONSTARKS" url="/t/1455299/asus-update-27-1440p-gsync-120hz-rog-monitor-at-ces/3070#post_22277567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in gods name is the picture quality better on the 50" 1080P when your pixel density just goes to hell on top of having a significantly lower pixel count to begin with?


Well since its a 50" TV in my living area, I'm gaming on a sofa. Pixel density doesn't mean as much when your head is 3-8ft away from your screen (unlike a monitor where my eyes are always within 15" ) other things start to matter more...like color quality, black levels, contrast ratios, response times, brightness. If you have a cheap screen doesn't matter what resolution it's at, e.g., those seiki 4k panels.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> Well since its a 50" TV in my living area, I'm gaming on a sofa. Pixel density doesn't mean as much when your head is 3-8ft away from your screen (unlike a monitor where my eyes are always within 15" ) other things start to matter more...like color quality, black levels, contrast ratios, response times, brightness. If you have a cheap screen doesn't matter what resolution it's at, e.g., those seiki 4k panels.


You sit within 15" of your computer display? Damn man, I sit 3 to 4 feet away from mine....15" is far closer than any single person I know. As for color quality, a simple color calibration will resolve that on most any modern displays, although Plasma does have true black.

As far as latency goes, a TV is horrible, Plasma being one of the worst. Depending on model of Plasma and if you are using a "Game Mode" you are talking 16ms up to 50 ms of input latency on that type of display.


----------



## JONSTARKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> Well since its a 50" TV in my living area, I'm gaming on a sofa. Pixel density doesn't mean as much when your head is 3-8ft away from your screen (unlike a monitor where my eyes are always within 15" ) other things start to matter more...like color quality, black levels, contrast ratios, response times, brightness. If you have a cheap screen doesn't matter what resolution it's at, e.g., those seiki 4k panels.
> 
> 
> 
> You sit within 15" of your computer display? Damn man, *I sit 3 to 4 feet away from mine....15" is far closer than any single person I know*. As for color quality, a simple color calibration will resolve that on most any modern displays, although Plasma does have true black.
> 
> As far as latency goes, a TV is horrible, Plasma being one of the worst. Depending on model of Plasma and if you are using a "Game Mode" you are talking 16ms up to 50 ms of input latency on that type of display.
Click to expand...

I call bull... nobody sits 4ft away from their computer monitor... please take a pic.

Even when I'm leaning back from my monitor (not gaming) my eyes are only 30" from the screen.

Regarding response times, I really wasn't talking about input latency, more so how the screen handles motion...plasma's handle motion more like CRTs, it's a lot more natural looking, all LCDs kinda blur to me, aside from my 1440p Yamakasi, I have a 27" Asus that does 1ms GTG even that has kinda "smearing effect".

Game mode, on my set kills all noticeable latency, anything else like cinema, custom or dynamic is very noticeable/unplayable.

They both have benefits, e.g., if I wanna play Batman:XX/Dark Souls/Skyrim I play on the plasma, If I wanna shoot someone before they shoot me, e.g., Counterstrike, BF3... I play on the monitor w/ a mouse & keyboard.


----------



## Oubadah

My personal 'best compromise' viewing distance for a 24" 1920x1200 monitor is 26". But that's a pretty nasty pitch, so it's even closer on a finer pitch monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> ...plasma's handle motion more like CRTs, it's a lot more natural looking...


That's a bit of an over-generalization. There's nothing natural about the subfield drive warping artefacts etc. that you get on those sets. I tried so hard to make plasmas work as PC monitors, but my eventual conclusion was that the even/uniform smear of an LCD was less disturbing than the strange things plasmas do do a high quality, high motion feed. It's definitely true to say that plasmas handle TV/cinema motion (ie. what they're designed for) better than LCDs, but they have a threshold above which it rapidly begins to fall apart. 60fps of PC (mouse driven) motion is above that threshold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> Game mode, on my set kills all noticeable latency, anything else like cinema, custom or dynamic is very noticeable/unplayable.


Game mode does turn the 50 series into a dither-fest though.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> I call bull... nobody sits 4ft away from their computer monitor... please take a pic.


I have a 27" 1440P display, and as I type this my display is 44", 3.6666666 feet, from the center of my seat. Depending on how I am leaning you can add or take about two inches from that for center of chest position.

So you can call bull all you want, but as I said, I have never known someone to sit 15" or less away from their display.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I have a 27" 1440P display, and as I type this my display is 44", 3.6666666 feet, from the center of my seat. Depending on how I am leaning you can add or take about two inches from that for center of chest position.
> 
> So you can call bull all you want, but as I said, I have never known someone to sit 15" or less away from their display.


Maybe he has a tiny desk? Mine is 3' deep, because it wes designed to have both a CRT monitor and keyboard on top of it.


----------



## Trickz

will there be any updates from the nvidia side for the Asus 248QE Gsync Edition?

In my opinion Gsync is not there yet alot of work needs to be done when it comes to inputlag it acts like cpu throttling when u run into the max frame rate / refreshrate of your monitor i did alot of tests over the last few month and the inputlag is very noticable
i also saw some tests on blurbusters which pretty much underlined what my feeling was when using this new tech...


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz*
> 
> will there be any updates from the nvidia side for the Asus 248QE Gsync Edition?
> 
> In my opinion Gsync is not there yet alot of work needs to be done when it comes to inputlag it acts like cpu throttling when u run into the max frame rate / refreshrate of your monitor i did alot of tests over the last few month and the inputlag is very noticable
> i also saw some tests on blurbusters which pretty much underlined what my feeling was when using this new tech...


I've read that capping the framerate of the game a few fps below the max refresh rate of the monitor would solve most of this. Still can't test it myself, no DIY kit available over here...


----------



## Trickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> I've read that capping the framerate of the game a few fps below the max refresh rate of the monitor would solve most of this. Still can't test it myself, no DIY kit available over here...


I know mate but its still weird even if u cap it
U will see








I did alot of testing !
And it doesnt make alot of sense with high refresh monitors and for example fast paced shooters
Maybee for some rpgs it will be a benifit
I got mine since january...


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> I've read that capping the framerate of the game a few fps below the max refresh rate of the monitor would solve most of this. Still can't test it myself, no DIY kit available over here...


i havent had any problems. i cap my frames in bf4 to 120, and 140 in cs go.


----------



## Trickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i havent had any problems. i cap my frames in bf4 to 120, and 140 in cs go.


i can only say it from my perspective i play cs since beta
and it runs way better without gsync


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz*
> 
> i can only say it from my perspective i play cs since beta
> and it runs way better without gsync


i guess..

i can tell no difference between vsync off and gsync on in terms of lag. as long as i set maxfps to 140, it runs flawlessly.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz*
> 
> will there be any updates from the nvidia side for the Asus 248QE Gsync Edition?
> 
> In my opinion Gsync is not there yet alot of work needs to be done when it comes to inputlag it acts like cpu throttling when u run into the max frame rate / refreshrate of your monitor i did alot of tests over the last few month and the inputlag is very noticable
> i also saw some tests on blurbusters which pretty much underlined what my feeling was when using this new tech...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> I've read that capping the framerate of the game a few fps below the max refresh rate of the monitor would solve most of this. Still can't test it myself, no DIY kit available over here...


This is the fist I am hearing of this, so just to make sure I understood this correctly.....

There is a phenomena with G-Sync where when pushing the max refresh rate of the display with it on causes noticeable input lag?


----------



## Trickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> This is the fist I am hearing of this, so just to make sure I understood this correctly.....
> 
> There is a phenomena with G-Sync where when pushing the max refresh rate of the display with it on causes noticeable input lag?


yes and u need to cap your framerate below max refreshrate of your monitor to make it less worse

+ there is some kind of microstuttering when the internal ram is full and resets at least thats what i think it is

iamnot bashing on gsync either its a great tech but its not there yet


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> This is the fist I am hearing of this, so just to make sure I understood this correctly.....
> 
> There is a phenomena with G-Sync where when pushing the max refresh rate of the display with it on causes noticeable input lag?


It's a problem inherent in the GPU being forced to wait on the display, filling queues all the way back to the game engine. You get lowest input lag when any delay/framerate limiting happens in the game engine immediately before taking input from the mouse and keyboard. GPU bottleneck has more input lag than CPU bottleneck, and display bottleneck has more input lag than GPU bottleneck. Just the nature of how rendering pipelines work.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz*
> 
> yes and u need to cap your framerate below max refreshrate of your monitor to make it less worse
> 
> + there is some kind of *microstuttering* when the internal ram is full and resets at least thats what i think it is
> 
> iamnot bashing on gsync either its a great tech but its not there yet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> It's a problem inherent in the GPU being forced to wait on the display, filling queues all the way back to the game engine. You get lowest input lag when any delay/framerate limiting happens in the game engine immediately before taking input from the mouse and keyboard. GPU bottleneck has more input lag than CPU bottleneck, and display bottleneck has more input lag than GPU bottleneck. Just the nature of how rendering pipelines work.


Hrrmmm......

There are several games I play that I easily break 144 FPS on, League of Legends is one and I can't set a hard cap like I can in Steam games via console. I am also SUPER sensitive to Microstutter, that and FOV.

CRAP!! I need to research this, because I don't want to drop $800 on this and have these issues in some of my favorite games. I honestly thought I was fully abreast of the benefits and apparently drawbacks to G-Sync. This could throw a wrench into the entire thing for me......

EDIT: Then again I wasn't buying this display for G-Sync, it was just a *bonus* for me. I was more interested in the 1440P Native 120Hz + and ULMB. Which brings up another thought, in any situation where I would turn on G-Sync it would be because I can't hit the refresh rate limit - Metro LL, etc.


----------



## Trickz

I was in the same position when they released the first kits but no reviews or real world tests were available at that time... My advice would be to wait a bit if they don't improve the g-sync board in the new panel by ALOT u will definitely notice above said so my advice would be to wait a bit after the release...


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Hrrmmm......
> 
> There are several games I play that I easily break 144 FPS on, League of Legends is one and I can't set a hard cap like I can in Steam games via console. I am also SUPER sensitive to Microstutter, that and FOV.
> 
> CRAP!! I need to research this, because I don't want to drop $800 on this and have these issues in some of my favorite games. I honestly thought I was fully abreast of the benefits and apparently drawbacks to G-Sync. This could throw a wrench into the entire thing for me......
> 
> EDIT: Then again I wasn't buying this display for G-Sync, it was just a *bonus* for me. I was more interested in the 1440P Native 120Hz + and ULMB. Which brings up another thought, in any situation where I would turn on G-Sync it would be because I can't hit the refresh rate limit - Metro LL, etc.


keep in mind, even at it's worst case scenario for latency, G-sync is identical to double buffered v-sync, and if it's still just too much input latency for a game without framerate limiting, you can always accept tearing, and use ULMB instead.


----------



## Trickz

120 Hz and umlb is nice tho


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz*
> 
> I was in the same position when they released the first kits but no reviews or real world tests were available at that time... My advice would be to wait a bit if they don't improve the g-sync board in the new panel by ALOT u will definitely notice above said so my advice would be to wait a bit after the release...


I am considering waiting at this point......

We will see what is said at Computex next month, maybe a refresh to the module has been done!









Oh! I am going to go hit up Asus on this, and see what they have to say about it - Maybe JJ will answer.


----------



## Trickz

The biggest problem with g-sync is input lag pretty much increases with your framerate at least it feels like it and it's very hard to get used to it if u play competitive fps games and did everything to tweak your system for low latency it's just annoying


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz*
> 
> The biggest problem with g-sync is input lag pretty much increases with your framerate at least it feels like it and it's very hard to get used to it if u play competitive fps games and did everything to tweak your system for low latency it's just annoying


G-sync it's self shouldn't add any input lag until you get near max refresh, where it would balloon to be identical to v-sync. It may be the case that you're gpu limited at some points and cpu limited at others, which would come with a change in input lag. It would feel like you describe if you're cpu limited at those lower framerate sections.


----------



## Trickz

Ofc iam highly limited with i7 [email protected] 4.8ghz 24/7 @ [email protected] gtx770 and cs go on low settings yes that's a huge bottleneck I might need quad haswell-e cpu and 4 x titan blacks to play the latest games with low latency


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz*
> 
> Ofc iam highly limited with i7 [email protected] 4.8ghz 24/7 @ [email protected] gtx770 and cs go on low settings yes that's a huge bottleneck I might need quad haswell-e cpu and 4 x titan blacks to play the latest games with low latency


Well, you said latency rises with framerate, which implies a range of framerates. If you're GPU limited, you'll have higher latency than if you're CPU limited. Usually minimum framerates are more heavily dependent on CPU than on GPU. It's not like you're using a 5 year old video card with a brand new CPU. Did you set fps_max?


----------



## littledonny

Is there any doubt at this point that Gsync issues are causing the release date uncertainty of the ROG Swift?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Hrrmmm......
> 
> There are several games I play that I easily break 144 FPS on, League of Legends is one and I can't set a hard cap like I can in Steam games via console. I am also SUPER sensitive to Microstutter, that and FOV.
> 
> CRAP!! I need to research this, because I don't want to drop $800 on this and have these issues in some of my favorite games. I honestly thought I was fully abreast of the benefits and apparently drawbacks to G-Sync. This could throw a wrench into the entire thing for me......
> 
> EDIT: Then again I wasn't buying this display for G-Sync, it was just a *bonus* for me. I was more interested in the 1440P Native 120Hz + and ULMB. Which brings up another thought, in any situation where I would turn on G-Sync it would be because I can't hit the refresh rate limit - Metro LL, etc.


i play league heavily, gsync doesnt make that big of a difference in it.

its much more noticeable in games like bf4


----------



## Trickz

Ok let's make this easy
Cpu good
Gpu good
Display without g sync gooood
@ high framerates
Goooood

Cpu good
Gpu good
Display with g-sync laaaag
@ caped below max refresh rate of the display

Baaad


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz*
> 
> Ok let's make this easy
> Cpu good
> Gpu good
> Display without g sync gooood
> @ high framerates
> Goooood
> 
> Cpu good
> Gpu good
> Display with g-sync laaaag
> @ caped below max refresh rate of the display
> 
> Baaad


Does disabling g-sync on that monitor with everything else the same reduce input lag?

If so, do you have any means of directly measuring input lag, like an arduino and a photoresistor?


----------



## Trickz

But there is one thing it does really well for example u got a 60hz monitor and your frames drop to 50 there is absolutely no tearing or stutter but when it goes below 30 u feel like Ethan hawk in matrix and the time just stands still


----------



## Trickz

http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview/


----------



## Trickz

http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


----------



## Trickz

There is not much information on the microstuttering it causes but inputlag measurements


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz*
> 
> There is not much information on the microstuttering it causes but inputlag measurements


i havent experienced any microstutter or lag at all with my gsync monitor. i notice this stuff very easily, and i havent had any of the issues you seem to be having.

i cap my frames in all the games that will allow me to, and in the ones that i cant, i also havent had any problems.


----------



## Trickz

Thats good if u don't realize it... But probably u just need a reason to say it's superb cause u spent some money on it...


----------



## Trickz

It's the yo dude I got a titan phenomenon


----------



## Trickz

I knew from the first post it will end in a good or bad discussion iam a consumer techie and die hard gamer all I want to say is be careful with your expectations and try before u buy cause these days u got a lot of fancy bling bling out there and maybee only 10% of tech is worth the marketing hype


----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz*
> 
> I knew from the first post it will end in a good or bad discussion iam a consumer techie and die hard gamer all I want to say is be careful with your expectations and try before u buy cause these days u got a lot of fancy bling bling out there and maybee only 10% of tech is worth the marketing hype


----------



## Trickz

Ok I agree my english is not that good but same goes for g-sync it's not that good


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Is there any doubt at this point that Gsync issues are causing the release date uncertainty of the ROG Swift?


We will know in a couple of weeks at Computex what is going on. Technically there isn't much uncertainty as they never provided an official release date, just a window.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz*
> 
> Thats good if u don't realize it... But probably u just need a reason to say it's superb cause u spent some money on it...


man, im so glad you can have a productive conversation on OCN these days. im just trying to figure out why you have issues with stutter and input lag and i dont. thats all.

it was 200 bucks dude. if you think that $200 US dollars is a lot of money then i dont know what to tell you.

what issues are in question here? the only problems i have heard of involve sli, and the issue with frame rates, which is easily fixable by capping your frames.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> man, im so glad you can have a productive conversation on OCN these days. im just trying to figure out why you have issues with stutter and input lag and i dont. thats all.
> 
> it was 200 bucks dude. if you think that $200 US dollars is a lot of money then i dont know what to tell you.


He is the first person I have heard express these issues.

Bottom of the article he linked, the second page, there is additional information on what he is describing. I think it was added later, because I seen that article in the past and don't recall it being there.

Basically as games reach the max frame rate of G-sync there is an increase in latency, however it is very small and still in low territory. When speaking about the entire process, from button to pixel, it is still under what some displays have natively. That being the case, my worries are calmed since this is documented and accounted for.

EDIT: I believe he is telling the truth when he says it bugs him, some people are just very sensitive to a CHANGE in input latency, just like some of us are sensitive to microstutter and FOV.


----------



## Trickz

@jimlaheysadrunk
Actually the DIY kit is pretty cheap if the tech behind It would work with no flaws... No offence it's a fact but let's close our eyes and throw the money away I really love what g-sync does in all games except fps games where inputlag is a huge deal... This basicly just a reminder towards nvidia that they should put a littlebit more work in it cause it's not there yet and I would love to have g-sync without the need to cap my frames below the refresh rate of my monitor to make it absolutely enjoyable


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> He is the first person I have heard express these issues.
> 
> Bottom of the article he linked, the second page, there is additional information on what he is describing. I think it was added later, because I seen that article in the past and don't recall it being there.
> 
> Basically as games reach the max frame rate of G-sync there is an increase in latency, however it is very small and still in low territory. When speaking about the entire process, from button to pixel, it is still under what some displays have natively. That being the case, my worries are calmed since this is documented and accounted for.
> 
> EDIT: I believe he is telling the truth when he says it bugs him, some people are just very sensitive to a CHANGE in input latency, just like some of us are sensitive to microstutter and FOV.


yeah, i suppose. i also am too old and slow to play games at a high level anymore, so i probably am a bit more forgiving.

personally, gsync fixed what i needed it to fix for me, and ill never use another type of monitor again. its not perfect, and in some games its not noticeable at all, but in others its there and the difference is pretty apparent.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yeah, i suppose. i also am too old and slow to play games at a high level anymore, so i probably am a bit more forgiving.
> 
> personally, gsync fixed what i needed it to fix for me, and ill never use another type of monitor again. its not perfect, and in some games its not noticeable at all, but in others its there and the difference is pretty apparent.


+1 on getting older.

I get my butt handed to me by little kids all day these days!


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> +1 on getting older.
> 
> I get my butt handed to me by little kids all day these days!


yeah, i can hold my own in bf4, but in csgo and league of legends i get worked over lol.

well over 10 years experience in cs and i get trounced lol.


----------



## Trickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> yeah, i can hold my own in bf4, but in csgo and league of legends i get worked over lol.
> 
> well over 10 years experience in cs and i get trounced lol.


my advice would be : AIM FOR THE HEAD


----------



## tx-jose

cranked my Korean Xstar 1440P display to 120Hz today....all i can say is that it wasn't stable until I baked it off to 110hz...still amazing. I can't wait for this monitor to release to have it as a primary display and have my current one for a secondary!!


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> We will know in a couple of weeks at Computex what is going on. Technically there isn't much uncertainty as they never provided an official release date, just a window.


Yep. I wish I could be there to see it in person...


----------



## Neutra

Hey guys,

so i have been waiting since ages for this beauty to release and originally intended to buy 3 of them (multi monitor setup...)

My background: Currently i have a single GTX 770 + 2600k @ 4,8ghz but im planning to buy the new GTX 880 - wont go for a SLI setup. I mostly play MMO's like WoW, SWTOR and maybe Wildstar. But since there arent any good competitive PvP (arena) MMO's left respectively i got bored of WoW, i want to give CS:GO a try. This montior has all of what i need for my 2 game genres: MMO's -> G-Sync, Shooter -> ULMB/144hz + 1440p + 8bit tn panel + slim bezzles = must-have.

But after some researches i have a few questions









1. Currently G-Sync in surround mode is not supported right? If it would be supported in the future, would i need 3 graphic cards for it or could i buy an active dp/dvi converter? I know it is a very hypothetical question...but G-Sync surround support (with a single graphic card) would be so awesome for casual PvE/Questing.

2. Since i mostly play MMO's in borderless windowed mode (with aero) are there any tweaks out there to get G-Snyc working in windowed mode? I have heard of some for V-Sync.

3. If i decide to buy only 1 PG278Q + 2 PB278Q (60HZ) and play in windowed mode + 144hz/ULMB would it work? I have read quiet a few times that the windowed game/application overlaps a few pixels and so it would switch back to 60hz....

Thanks for your help! Appreciated! - no native speaker, sorry.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz*
> 
> @jimlaheysadrunk
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the DIY kit is pretty cheap if the tech behind It would work with no flaws... No offence it's a fact but let's close our eyes and throw the money away I really love what g-sync does in all games except fps games where inputlag is a huge deal...
> 
> 
> This basicly just a reminder towards nvidia that they should put a littlebit more work in it cause it's not there yet and I would love to have g-sync without the need to cap my frames below the refresh rate of my monitor to make it absolutely enjoyable


They probably(/hopefully) can solve this by capping the max frame rate through their drivers in the future if they can't fix this in another way.


----------



## Trickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> They probably(/hopefully) can solve this by capping the max frame rate through their drivers in the future if they can't fix this in another way.


The biggest problem is those microlags when the internal RAM resets and ofc the framecap thing
If it gets fixed iam happy with it


----------



## Trickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutra*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> so i have been waiting since ages for this beauty to release and originally intended to buy 3 of them (multi monitor setup...)
> 
> My background: Currently i have a single GTX 770 + 2600k @ 4,8ghz but im planning to buy the new GTX 880 - wont go for a SLI setup. I mostly play MMO's like WoW, SWTOR and maybe Wildstar. But since there arent any good competitive PvP (arena) MMO's left respectively i got bored of WoW, i want to give CS:GO a try. This montior has all of what i need for my 2 game genres: MMO's -> G-Sync, Shooter -> ULMB/144hz + 1440p + 8bit tn panel + slim bezzles = must-have.
> 
> But after some researches i have a few questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Currently G-Sync in surround mode is not supported right? If it would be supported in the future, would i need 3 graphic cards for it or could i buy an active dp/dvi converter? I know it is a very hypothetical question...but G-Sync surround support (with a single graphic card) would be so awesome for casual PvE/Questing.
> 
> 2. Since i mostly play MMO's in borderless windowed mode (with aero) are there any tweaks out there to get G-Snyc working in windowed mode? I have heard of some for V-Sync.
> 
> 3. If i decide to buy only 1 PG278Q + 2 PB278Q (60HZ) and play in windowed mode + 144hz/ULMB would it work? I have read quiet a few times that the windowed game/application overlaps a few pixels and so it would switch back to 60hz....
> 
> Thanks for your help! Appreciated! - no native speaker, sorry.


Hey for now umlb only works in 120hz mode

And there are no tweaks for window mode g-sync only runs in fullscreen mode

g-sync + umlb not possible either


----------



## PostalTwinkie

While we sit and wait for this display to come out, I wish a manufacturer came out with a new CRT. Streamlined; lighter weight and smaller footprint, etc, etc.....

We can dream, right?!


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> So you can call bull all you want, but as I said, I have never known someone to sit 15" or less away from their display.


Considering 10" is the near point, the closest spot people with normal vision can focus on an object, I'd say you're more than likely to be correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> While we sit and wait for this display to come out, I wish a manufacturer came out with a new CRT. Streamlined; lighter weight and smaller footprint, etc, etc.....
> 
> We can dream, right?!


Unfortunately, physics says probably not.

There's a fundamental issue involved with sending a beam of electrons through a vacuum. One is that you need to get the beam to bend from the top to the bottom, and from one side to the other. The way to do this is with magnetic fields. The hardware required to create magnetic fields of the required intensity is heavy and power-hungry. The smaller the footprint, the stronger the field required. The larger the screen size, the stronger the field required. The stronger the field required, the heavier the hardware required to create it. The larger the screen size, the larger the glass enclosure to keep the vacuum in, and the heavier the glass enclosure.

There just isn't that much more room for improvement. Electrons only respond so much to a magnetic field, and unless we invent better ways of making such strong magnetic fields CRTs will continue to be bulky, heavy things.


----------



## Arc0s

OLED is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Unfortunately, physics says probably not.
> 
> There's a fundamental issue involved with sending a beam of electrons through a vacuum. One is that you need to get the beam to bend from the top to the bottom, and from one side to the other. The way to do this is with magnetic fields. The hardware required to create magnetic fields of the required intensity is heavy and power-hungry. The smaller the footprint, the stronger the field required. The larger the screen size, the stronger the field required. The stronger the field required, the heavier the hardware required to create it. The larger the screen size, the larger the glass enclosure to keep the vacuum in, and the heavier the glass enclosure.
> 
> There just isn't that much more room for improvement. Electrons only respond so much to a magnetic field, and unless we invent better ways of making such strong magnetic fields CRTs will continue to be bulky, heavy things.


Unfortunately all things I am aware of, and thus why it would remain a dream. Although to be honest I would have no problems with a massive CRT, say a Sony FW900 replacement/upgrade, 27" etc, etc. I have a nice solid wood desk that can easily hold the weight.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> OLED is what I'm hoping for.


OLED is junk, to be honest. There is a multitude of reasons why, and much of that has been covered over the course of this thread. There are other materials that behave a lot like OLED without the drawbacks though, so I think it is safe to say we want an "OLED inspired" or "OLED like" technology - just not OLED specifically.


----------



## littledonny

I would buy a 27" CRT.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> OLED is junk, to be honest. There is a multitude of reasons why, and much of that has been covered over the course of this thread. There are other materials that behave a lot like OLED without the drawbacks though, so I think it is safe to say we want an "OLED inspired" or "OLED like" technology - just not OLED specifically.


"OLED is junk" is a bit of an overstatement. There are a lot of advantages. Incredibly low power consumption, emissive coloring rather than backlit absorption filtering and therefore higher contrast ratios, to name a few.

Unfortunately there is one major continuing, nagging disadvantage: lifetime. Lifetime kills OLEDs for these sort of applications. The problem is that OLED lifetime depends on two things: what color it is, and how bright you drive it. Blue fades faster than green fades faster than red, and driving it brighter fades it faster.

This is a problem because while you might be ok with a 10-20% brightness drop over the life of the device, the amount of the drop changes for the three color components of the pixels. Which means that you have color _shifts_ over time, as well. You can compensate with periodic calibration, and turning up the lagging colors, but that only causes them to fade even faster.

Once they get lifetimes up to where they need to be, and up on all three colors, then OLED will really take off. They're not there yet, but I'm not sure it's really appropriate to call it junk.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> OLED is junk, to be honest. There is a multitude of reasons why, and much of that has been covered over the course of this thread. There are other materials that behave a lot like OLED without the drawbacks though, so I think it is safe to say we want an "OLED inspired" or "OLED like" technology - just not OLED specifically.


Well, the important disadvantage is degradation, blue OLEDs degrade much faster than red or green. Other than that, it's pretty much ideal for a desktop gaming monitor. Maybe quantum dot displays will be the way to go.


----------



## JONSTARKS

tired of all these technologies... just gimme a 30" CRT and I'll be happy


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> tired of all these technologies... just gimme a 30" CRT and I'll be happy


Except it would destroy the look of any gaming setup. And destroy your desk.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Except it would destroy the look of any gaming setup. And destroy your desk.


And when you punch a CRT it punches back, LCD's just shrivel up into a fetal position and die.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> And when you punch a CRT it punches back, LCD's just shrivel up into a fetal position and die.


I've punched many LCDs, I can confirm they do indeed die. Haven't punched a CRT but that glass looks like it would break my hand.


----------



## JONSTARKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> And when you punch a CRT it punches back, LCD's just shrivel up into a fetal position and die.
> 
> 
> 
> I've punched many LCDs, I can confirm they do indeed die. Haven't punched a CRT but that glass looks like it would break my hand.
Click to expand...

funny, I used to punch my old CRT as a kid when playing street fighter 2...M. Bison used to really piss me off.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> funny, I used to punch my old CRT as a kid when playing street fighter 2...M. Bison used to really piss me off.


I punched my Crossover off my desk, that cheap thing is done for. I just want something of good quality, but if the swift has noticable input lag I'm not paying a penny for it, and they're asking $800.


----------



## Luck100

SED was going to be the new thin version of CRT. Unfortunately it never got to market, probably because LCD had such a massive lead in costs and development. From wikipedia:
Quote:


> Canon's 55" prototype SED offered bright images of 450 cd/m2, 50,000:1 contrast ratios, and a response time of less than 1 ms.[6] Canon has stated that production versions would improve the response time to 0.2 ms and 100,000:1 contrast ratios.[7] SEDs can be viewed from extremely wide angles without any effect on the quality of the image


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I punched my Crossover off my desk, that cheap thing is done for. I just want something of good quality, but if the swift has noticable input lag I'm not paying a penny for it, and they're asking $800.


you guys need some anger classes.


----------



## Daious

I am starting to spend my savings that I had aside for this monitor.

I was ready to buy this in April.

Hope slowly fading. Must hold out for June release.


----------



## patrickisfrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daious*
> 
> I am starting to spend my savings that I had aside for this monitor.
> 
> I was ready to buy this in April.
> 
> Hope slowly fading. Must hold out for June release.


same thing here. on shoes, shirts, Taco Bell.

asus needs to release this already before I eat my savings away!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrickisfrench*
> 
> same thing here. on shoes, shirts, Taco Bell.
> 
> asus needs to release this already before I eat my savings away!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












This thing is more elusive than ammo for my guns!

(No one is going to get that line, unless they are a shooter like myself)


----------



## rustypixel

Same here. It's annoying to have a build (first one ever) sitting here just waiting to be used and enjoyed (and overclocked) and I don't have a monitor to use it with! I borrowed a display from a friend for a day to test the system out to make sure everything worked as it should so unlike many of you here, I don't even have an old display to use and the funds I have set aside from this are slowly disappearing.
While I'm not currently a shooter I am waiting for my PD to call letting me know my permit to purchase is ready so I can get the Kimber I've been eyeing! First build and first gun... and I'm waiting at every turn!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is more elusive than ammo for my guns!
> 
> (No one is going to get that line, unless they are a shooter like myself)


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> This thing is more elusive than ammo for my guns!
> 
> (No one is going to get that line, unless they are a shooter like myself)


I dun can' find no tweny too fur mah rat splatter!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> I dun can' find no tweny too fur mah rat splatter!


Lol, I have had more luck finding gold via panning than finding .22 LR! I still have a couple thousand rounds left, but that isn't much - three shooters can go through that pretty quick!


----------



## Oneminde

From http://pcdiy.asus.com/

So now they added the word late .. god damned it

Quote:


> lim47 mins ago .Reply
> 
> Still no release date?














JJ11 mins ago .Reply

Not at this time we are still communicating mid to late Q2. Once we have more specifics trust me I will be posting the information here first thing.


----------



## moonbogg

Of course its late June (for pre orders that is). Forget it guys. This monitor has been CANCELLED! Go buy an ipad or something.


----------



## Mastotron

With all the things I should spend money on, I can't help but check daily on the pre-order status. Did the DIY upgrade kit and now can't go without gsync. Glad I haven't pulled the trigger on the Sammy 4k, but this wait is really starting to blow...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I bought a camera with the money I saved up for this monitor. Piggy bank is filling up again, but no word from BenQ or anyone else about a native 120hz 1440p panel with GSync. Good thing I love my current monitor.


----------



## Arc0s

Hopefully we'll hear some good news in June. Right now I'm using my Dell u2412m which is not a bad monitor but not ideal for FPS games, specially after using 120hz before.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> From http://pcdiy.asus.com/
> 
> So now they added the word late .. god damned it


Well, we are already approaching late Q2, I would be surprised to see this by the end of June. The only hope of that is if they announce the release date at Computex, and it is within a week or so of that.

Although I might have to put this on hold now for myself. My wife came home today and while she was picking our daughter up from school, sitting parked in the parking lot, some dude in a beat to hell Honda came flying into the spot next to her. Well, he missed and swiped the side of her rather expensive car - we took it to our body shop and filed claims, his Insurance (Allstate) is already trying to back out.

I might end up having to pay for the repairs and going after the other driver and his insurance on my own.


----------



## exzacklyright

Hurry up Asus!!!

Is anyone upgrading to this from their korean?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I bought a camera with the money I saved up for this monitor. Piggy bank is filling up again, but no word from BenQ or anyone else about a native 120hz 1440p panel with GSync. Good thing I love my current monitor.


haha i just did the same thing last night. I ended up getting a Nikon D5300 to cure my upgrade itch. I'm still on the fence about G-sync because they don't have a 21:9 monitor "announced", but if it does look as good as i think it would, i might go back to 16:9...









I liked playing 3D 1080p games, so i can only imagine how 3D 1440p would look


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> haha i just did the same thing last night. I ended up getting a Nikon D5300 to cure my upgrade itch. I'm still on the fence about G-sync because they don't have a 21:9 monitor "announced", but if it does look as good as i think it would, i might go back to 16:9...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked playing 3D 1080p games, so i can only imagine how 3D 1440p would look


I bought the little brother of the d5300, I went with the D3300.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I bought the little brother of the d5300, I went with the D3300.


They're pretty similar, only 5 things i really know that stand out, like the rotatable screen on the D5300 (for selfies mainly)







, Vs the fixed screen on the D3300, and other petty things like that...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> They're pretty similar, only 5 things i really know that stand out, like the rotatable screen on the D5300 (for selfies mainly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Vs the fixed screen on the D3300, and other petty things like that...


The flip screen will be useful for recording my videos, but not worth the extra 200. I have no use for gps and wifi,

I asked the Best Buy rep if I didn't like the D3300, would they let me trade up for a d5300, they said no problem as long as I keep it free of damage. So far I'm really happy. Looking into buying lenses instead of trading up.

To keep it on topic, I will use my new camera to take tons of pictures of my new RoG Swift and be making a video that will be uploaded to YouTube.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Hurry up Asus!!!
> 
> Is anyone upgrading to this from their korean?


Yep.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Yep.


Second!

Well, technically I have an Overlord - they are in Sacrament, but they do use the same panel as the Korean displays.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Second!
> 
> Well, technically I have an Overlord - they are in Sacrament, but they do use the same panel as the Korean displays.


Third! I have a QNIX overclocked to 96hz but the blur regardless of hz is distracting compared to my Samsung SA750D 120hz.


----------



## patrickisfrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Mods, please delete.


please sticky is more like it

Sent from my mobile.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> From http://pcdiy.asus.com/
> 
> So now they added the word late .. god damned it


Considering we're halfway through Q2, what other part of Q2 could it be?


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Considering we're halfway through Q2, what other part of Q2 could it be?


Late Q2 can also mean early Q3, you never know.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

As long as it shows up on or before my birthday in September! If they miss that.....

As long as it shows up by Christmas!


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I liked playing 3D 1080p games, so i can only imagine how 3D 1440p would look


Has it been confirmed that this monitor will do 3D @ 1440p?


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Has it been confirmed that this monitor will do 3D @ 1440p?


Yes 1440p 3D was confirmed by someone (JJ?) at Asus, I believe. I think I've read every page here; hot with anticipation.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Yes 1440p 3D was confirmed by someone (JJ?) at Asus, I believe. I think I've read every page here; hot with anticipation.


You are correct. JJ confirmed via their Facebook ROG page (Nordic I believe) that it is 1440P 3D.


----------



## mtbiker033

daily thread check









wonder why samsung hasn't done anything on the 120hz or up monitor scene in so long? I love mine (1080p) but wish they would get into the 1440p race!

maybe everyone is working on 4k and trying to get past this segment of the market? Seems like a mistake to me.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> daily thread check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder why samsung hasn't done anything on the 120hz or up monitor scene in so long? I love mine (1080p) but wish they would get into the 1440p race!
> 
> maybe everyone is working on 4k and trying to get past this segment of the market? Seems like a mistake to me.


A big push for 4k, means that we will get huge performance boosts on next gen GPUs

The thing that turns me off about 4k is 60hz, and current GPUs struggle big time to keep up.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> A big push for 4k, means that we will get huge performance boosts on next gen GPUs
> 
> The thing that turns me off about 4k is 60hz, and current GPUs struggle big time to keep up.


Totally agree!!


----------



## velocityx

is 3d also proprietary to Nvidia? or if I have amd and get this I can use 3d ?


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> is 3d also proprietary to Nvidia? or if I have amd and get this I can use 3d ?


You should be abe to, you would just need some kind of 3d driver/software. "3d Mode" on a monitor basically just means it can accept a full 120 frames-per-second of input (not just 120hz output, but actual 120hz INPUT -- i.e. dual-DVI). If you have a driver or software that will push that many frames to your monitor (which is what nvidia 3d Vision does) it should work.


----------



## HonoredShadow

https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/statuses/453995491576279040

Mid June then!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/statuses/453995491576279040
> 
> Mid June then!


Asus took too long for me (I'm so impatient with pc stuff >_>) and of course when I give up hope they say something lol. Well hopefully I don't like this 4k Sammy monitor but if I do oh well I will miss out on GSYNC/1440p 120 Hz bliss for the other kind of bliss.

Thanks for the update btw!


----------



## HonoredShadow

You're welcome. I don't understand people that go for 4k. Performance in games will be terrible until at least a few years down the line. Unless people are thinking of it like an investment. I prefer performance in game more. Will leave 4k for at least 4 years or so.


----------



## MLJS54

Could not wait any longer and got the BenQ XL2720Z w/ v2 firmware instead.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> You're welcome. I don't understand people that go for 4k. Performance in games will be terrible until at least a few years down the line. Unless people are thinking of it like an investment. I prefer performance in game more. Will leave 4k for at least 4 years or so.


I've already used a 1440p IPS monitor before so it's not going to really be anything new to me as far as image quality goes, the only benefit would be having GSYNC and ULMB and the native 120 Hz. Plus I've grown tired of Surround's shortcomings and I'd like a single monitor with a good resolution that is close to mine. I already play at 3240x1920 at 144 Hz with a single 780ti and I've done fine with a mixture of settings. I do wonder though how the extra pixel amount will do since it would be like adding a 4th monitor to what I currently run (3 1080p monitors).

Worst comes to worst, I signed up for the free 30 trial of Newegg Premier, so even if I don't like what the 4k offers I can return it for free and wait for this bad boy.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Woooo!!!! Mid June, so about a month! YEA!!!!!


----------



## darthdirty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Also, this bezel stuff is annoying.
> You can literally remove them, if you have a bit of time and a dremel.
> We OC cpus, GPUs, and RAM.
> We watercool and build custom cases.
> And people are scared of modding a monitor?


how do u mod a Monitor?? any links of videos?


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/statuses/453995491576279040
> 
> Mid June then!


You guys should look at the tweets again, a little closer this time. PG278Q != PB287Q. The latter is the 4k variant of the swift (no gsync, 60 hz, 4k).

TL;DR: Ya'll been trololol'ed. No release date yet.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> You guys should look at the tweets again, a little closer this time. PG278Q != PB287Q. The latter is the 4k variant of the swift (no gsync, 60 hz, 4k).
> 
> TL;DR: Ya'll been trololol'ed. No release date yet.


Ahhhhhhhhh crap! You are right, in excitement I didn't catch that.

Blah, back to the wait game.


----------



## PCM2

This was like a game of really bad Chinese whispers.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> This was like a game of really bad Chinese whispers.












Yea it was! I hate Twitter, social media in general, but I really struggle with reading Twitter feeds.


----------



## Asus11

monitor will be out in 2-6 weeks


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> monitor will be out in 2-6 weeks


O_O wut

I really hope this is legit.

EDIT: ...aaand then I read this guys previous posts and realize he isnt an Asus rep, and 2-6 weeks is the entire month of june (like Asus themselves have been saying unofficially).

Trolled again.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> O_O wut
> 
> I really hope this is legit.
> 
> EDIT: ...aaand then I read this guys previous posts and realize he isnt an Asus rep, and 2-6 weeks is the entire month of june (like Asus themselves have been saying unofficially).
> 
> Trolled again.


I tell truth, I am hero, salute


----------



## Mykinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Woooo!!!! Mid June, so about a month! YEA!!!!!


I think you have the wrong idea. Clearly, it's coming out in _13_ months.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> You guys should look at the tweets again, a little closer this time. PG278Q != PB287Q. The latter is the 4k variant of the swift (no gsync, 60 hz, 4k).
> 
> TL;DR: Ya'll been trololol'ed. No release date yet.


Well on a better note, I think this is a competitor to the 4k Samsung monitor I'm getting







. But darn I need to pay attention more lol.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Yes 1440p 3D was confirmed by someone (JJ?) at Asus, I believe. I think I've read every page here; hot with anticipation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You are correct. JJ confirmed via their Facebook ROG page (Nordic I believe) that it is 1440P 3D.


Awesome! Thanks for the info. I thought 3D was a gimmick until I played Left 4 Dead. The experience instantly convinced me of how fantastic 3D actually is. My issue was the low 1080p resolution looked awful next to my U3011. But with 1440p, I can have them side by side and not cringe. Asus, shut up and take my money!


----------



## Arizonian

Posted Jan 6, 2014 - http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/
Quote:


> Release date or time frame?
> Estimated release date will be mid to late Q2 2014. Stay tuned for more information.
> 
> Does the SWIFT support NVIDIA 3D VISION?
> Yes 3D VISION is fully supported and can operate up to native 2560×1440 resolution


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Posted Jan 6, 2014 - http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/


They later recanted on the second part, only to recant on their recanting. Thankfully.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> They later recanted on the second part, only to recant on their recanting. Thankfully.


Sounds like Monty Python movie.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sounds like Monty Python movie.


Sounds like they'll need a Holy Hand-Grenade to clear it all up.


----------



## Kronvict

Nooooooooooooo!!!!!! This was tweeted yesterday.

https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/status/468817571421356032

At this rate it will keep getting pushed back till X-Mas.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Can Lightboost and 3D mode run simultaneously ?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Can Lightboost and 3D mode run simultaneously ?


LightBoost is a 3D feature from Nvidia 3D Vision 2. It was specifically designed for 3D viewing, it was simply 'hacked' to allow it to be used for 2D purposes. The ULMB feature of this monitor is specific to 2D but the monitor can and will use LightBoost if Nvidia 3D Vision 2 is used. The pulses correspond to the shutter behaviour of the glasses and the per-eye frame rate is effectively halved at best compared to normal 2D viewing so the effect isn't quite the same, however.


----------



## r0ach

They are really price gouging if they release this thing for $800.

Back in the day when the biggest LCD were 15 or 17 inch and widecscreens just started coming out, I bought the best monitor on the market, the NEC 20wmgx2 IPS for $699.

I could see people paying a $200-250 premium over a 1080p 120hz, but around a $400+ premium???

This monitor might be nice and all, but it's not an NEC, and they charge an even higher premium than NEC does.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> They are really price gouging if they release this thing for $800.
> 
> Back in the day when the biggest LCD were 15 or 17 inch and widecscreens just started coming out, I bought the best monitor on the market, the NEC 20wmgx2 IPS for $699.
> 
> I could see people paying a $200-250 premium over a 1080p 120hz, but around a $400+ premium???
> 
> This monitor might be nice and all, but it's not an NEC, and they charge an even higher premium than NEC does.


You are forgetting that 1. G-Sync is a new toy from Nvidia, tailored for this monitor. One of the reasons for the delay (apparently) is due to some hardware and firmware issues Nvidia discovered via their initial release and. 2. This is a new panel, very much like Samsungs 4K TN panel (budget 4K) is a new panel. I did mention that they are very similar in terms of their spec. 8 not 10 bit panel with a refresh rate of 1 ms - gtg.

So as with every new technology, there is a price tag on it. But hey, if $800,- is too much for you, hang for display 1.2a and you'll get Free Sync for free since AMD will release it without any license agreements attached - just saying.

My 2 cents


----------



## HonoredShadow

It's a 8bit panel. TN's are usually 6bit with dither.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> It's a 8bit panel. TN's are usually 6bit with dither.


You are 100 % correct.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Nooooooooooooo!!!!!! This was tweeted yesterday.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/status/468817571421356032
> 
> At this rate it will keep getting pushed back till X-Mas.


Could be worse than mid July. At least they said they promise!

Anyone have an idea what 3D glasses will be compatible with this monitor? I would like to have the glasses before ordering the monitor.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> But hey, if $800,- is too much for you, hang for display 1.2a and you'll get Free Sync for free since AMD will release it without any license agreements attached - just saying.


This is not the case. FreeSync will not be on all 1.2a displays because Adaptive Sync is an optional part of the spec (1.2a is out now, and FreeSync isn't, that's proof of it being optional). Furthermore, we have no evidence that Nvidia's lack of an open standard means that they're charging anyone license fees - just that they've locked out AMD from benefiting from their technology. It's in Nvidia's best interest to get G-Sync in as many displays as they can, because their goal is to have it drive GPU sales. They're not looking to get into the display controller business for its own sake.

And while the price is high, it's not unreasonable. Yes, it's TN, but according to Asus it's a very high quality TN. Specifically, it's true 8-bit color, rather than 6-bit dithered. That alone is worth a price bump. 1440p and 120 Hz native are worth another price bump. And G-Sync functionality is worth another price bump. Add up all the features, and this is a high-end product, with a high-end pricetag to go with it.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Could be worse than mid July. At least they said they promise!
> 
> Anyone have an idea what 3D glasses will be compatible with this monitor? I would like to have the glasses before ordering the monitor.


Well I'm not totally sure if they will make a 3rd vision kit of these glasses, but here you go! Or, if we need a new emitter for 1440p 3D.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998061

Actually one thing, does this monitor have an 3D emitter on it like the VG278H? If not you'll need the one I linked. But like I said, I don't know if Nvidia has plans for a new set of glasses for 3D. It's possible they would as I recall the Vision 2 kit came around my 27" 144 Hz monitor.


----------



## Mand12

I wonder if the newly-announced Acer 4k G-Sync will spur Asus to get things moving...


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I wonder if the newly-announced Acer 4k G-Sync will spur Asus to get things moving...


You mean: *Acer Delivers World's First 4k2k Display with NVIDIA® G-SYNC™ Technology for Smoother and Responsive Gaming* ... yeah that sounds tempting.

Link: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?p=36382474


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Nooooooooooooo!!!!!! This was tweeted yesterday.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/status/468817571421356032
> 
> At this rate it will keep getting pushed back till X-Mas.


At least we got something official to go on.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> But hey, if $800,- is too much for you, hang for display 1.2a and you'll get Free Sync for free since AMD will release it without any license agreements attached - just saying.
> 
> My 2 cents


I don't even need to see the next page in this thread to know that Mand is going to be in here just flipping tables over this statement!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> This is not the case. FreeSync will not be on all 1.2a displays because Adaptive Sync is an optional part of the spec (1.2a is out now, and FreeSync isn't, that's proof of it being optional). Furthermore, we have no evidence that Nvidia's lack of an open standard means that they're charging anyone license fees - just that they've locked out AMD from benefiting from their technology. It's in Nvidia's best interest to get G-Sync in as many displays as they can, because their goal is to have it drive GPU sales. They're not looking to get into the display controller business for its own sake.
> 
> And while the price is high, it's not unreasonable. Yes, it's TN, but according to Asus it's a very high quality TN. Specifically, it's true 8-bit color, rather than 6-bit dithered. That alone is worth a price bump. 1440p and 120 Hz native are worth another price bump. And G-Sync functionality is worth another price bump. Add up all the features, and this is a high-end product, with a high-end pricetag to go with it.


Told ya!

He is right though, this is very much a premium product targeted at a premium market offering premium features. Generally speaking; those of us willing to throw down $800 for a display either know exactly what we are getting or have the resources to do it without hurting our position, or both.

So let's not turn this into a FreeSync (it isn't free) vs G-Sync thread.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Told ya!


*Ad Hominen* comes to mind .. he he, it is definitely applicable to this tread .. hi hi


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *Ad Hominen* comes to mind .. he he, it is definitely applicable to this tread .. hi hi


You may need to put a few more hours into studying English before anyone will be able to decipher your posts.


----------



## xentrox

Mid-July? I hope I'll still have some of my bonus check left by then.. lol


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> So let's not turn this into a FreeSync (it isn't free) vs G-Sync thread.


Again, you mean?


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> You may need to put a few more hours into studying English before anyone will be able to decipher your posts.


Really ? So a few misspelled words or strange grammar now and then - depending upon who is reading and doing the interpretation - and all of a sudden, I need an Oxford level of education in the English language. I'll admit that I do not have an Oxford level of the written language, but that a translation is required is a bit harsh. Did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed today... sir ?

I am not as offended as it might seem, but I am used to the fact that the most trivial thing can set people off in this tread. Sometimes, it's like dealing with a tree year old group, and a tad dysfunctional on top of that


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

can we turn it back into a CRTs are the best thread instead?


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Really ? So a few misspelled words or strange grammar now and then - depending upon who is reading and doing the interpretation - and all of a sudden, I need an Oxford level of education in the English language. I'll admit that I do not have an Oxford level of the written language, but that a translation is required is a bit harsh. Did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed today... sir ?
> 
> I am not as offended as it might seem, but I am used to the fact that the most trivial thing can set people off in this tread. Sometimes, it's like dealing with a tree year old group, and a tad dysfunctional on top of that


typically people that are able to speak more than one language have more efficient cognitive skills. so yeah, insulting someone whos second language is english is a pretty silly thing to do.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> typically people that are able to speak more than one language have more efficient cognitive skills. so yeah, insulting someone whos second language is english is a pretty silly thing to do.


True. This is not that uncommon, and yes, English is not my native tongue but I speak more than two language's and I am soon going to learn one more.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> You may need to put a few more hours into studying English before anyone will be able to decipher your posts.


Oh the irony!


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> True. This is not that uncommon, and yes, English is not my native tongue but I speak more than two language's and I am soon going to learn one more.


heh, i can say some choice words in spanish from my days as a bouncer, and i feel like i can speak perfect arabic, but it turns out its not arabic at all.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> True. This is not that uncommon, and yes, English is not my native tongue but I speak more than two language's and I am soon going to learn one more.


Nice! Language isn't considered important in our society, well, at least here in the States. Most grow up with the mentality of _"You need to learn MY language (English)"_, a bit sad really.

One of the guys I played Counter Strike with competitively years and years ago spoke 6 or 7 languages. He grew up here in the USA, so he spoke English, one parent was German another French - so he learned both those on top of English. Then he took it upon himself to learn Spanish, Farsi, Japanese, and I think Mandarin. Outside of his language skills he was just brilliant all around, math, science, it just came to him.

He could also program in C, Java, and a handful of other computer languages. I kind of still wonder what happened to him in life, I lost touch with him years ago......


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *Ad Hominen* comes to mind .. he he, it is definitely applicable to this tread .. hi hi


It's only ad hominem if it's an attack.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Nice! Language isn't considered important in our society, well, at least here in the States. Most grow up with the mentality of _"You need to learn MY language (English)"_, a bit sad really.
> 
> One of the guys I played Counter Strike with competitively years and years ago spoke 6 or 7 languages. He grew up here in the USA, so he spoke English, one parent was German another French - so he learned both those on top of English. Then he took it upon himself to learn Spanish, Farsi, Japanese, and I think Mandarin. Outside of his language skills he was just brilliant all around, math, science, it just came to him.
> 
> He could also program in C, Java, and a handful of other computer languages. I kind of still wonder what happened to him in life, I lost touch with him years ago......


sometimes i wish my brain wasnt just below average to average lol.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> *Ad Hominen* comes to mind .. he he, it is definitely applicable to this tread .. hi hi


I can confirm that.









Example: One of my post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-update-27-1440p-gsync-120hz-rog-monitor-at-ces/2990#post_22254726
And the answer I got for it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-update-27-1440p-gsync-120hz-rog-monitor-at-ces/2990#post_22254816


----------



## subyman

The more they keep pushing this back, the more their price looks unreasonable. With Acer's 4k gysnc (60hz I know), we are starting to get some interesting alternatives.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> The more they keep pushing this back, the more their price looks unreasonable. With Acer's 4k gysnc (60hz I know), we are starting to get some interesting alternatives.


144Hz monitors and 60Hz monitors target two different activities and public's.
I don't think these types of monitors are competing again each others.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> The more they keep pushing this back, the more their price looks unreasonable. With Acer's 4k gysnc (60hz I know), we are starting to get some interesting alternatives.


The press release from Acer did not specify refresh rate, so the Acer 4k gsync monitor will not necessarily be 60hz. It is possible they will surprise us with a 120hz 4k panel. Then again, its possible they won't.... we should just avoid giving specs which haven't been released yet.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> 144Hz monitors and 60Hz monitors target two different activities and public's.
> I don't think these types of monitors are competing again each others.


Thing is they both have GSYNC in them, so they both are targeted towards the same type of crowd. It's just a split in that crowd from those who want a 4k panel , or 1440p. Honestly with the amount Asus is asking for the 1440p, the 4k doesn't seem bad unless it's like 30 Hz or something. I doubt that though, it could very well be the same panel as the Samsung's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> The press release from Acer did not specify refresh rate, so the Acer 4k gsync monitor will not necessarily be 60hz. It is possible they will surprise us with a 120hz 4k panel. Then again, its possible they won't.... we should just avoid giving specs which haven't been released yet.


It could even be less, but I just wish they added more info to the press release.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> It could even be less, but I just wish they added more info to the press release.


It could, though that would make it a worthless buy. Gsync doesn't really even work until 45fps. Around 30 with Gsync, it looks better than without it, but its still a big difference between 30 and 45. If this monitor is 30hz, it will immediately fall off my radar.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I'm dropping all hopes for this now that acer has announced its 4k gsync monitor.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> It could, though that would make it a worthless buy. Gsync doesn't really even work until 45fps. Around 30 with Gsync, it looks better than without it, but its still a big difference between 30 and 45. If this monitor is 30hz, it will immediately fall off my radar.


It can't be a 30 Hz cap.

G-Sync is nonfunctional below 30 Hz.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It can't be a 30 Hz cap.
> 
> G-Sync is nonfunctional below 30 Hz.


Agreed.







Its highly unlikely it will be sub 60hz. I have a hunch it might be more, since that seems to make the most sense for the Gsync tech as a whole, but that remains to be seen.

( Please do not take my speculation as fact, its just a gut feeling I have, which means nothing.







)


----------



## Mand12

To my knowledge 120 Hz 4k is too fast for current cables.


----------



## deraco96

technically you could have two Displayport inputs to make use of MST to get the required bandwidth... But it would make it a bit too complicated I think. I think we will be at a new Displayport version before 4K 120Hz hits the market. Besides the fact that for current games at 4K 120Hz you're looking at quad-GPU to get good framerates on good image quality settings. To have to turn graphic quality on Low kind of defeats the purpose of a 4K monitor imo.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> To my knowledge 120 Hz 4k is too fast for current cables.


Ah, unfortunately, you are correct.







[email protected] would require 25.48 Gbit/s of bandwidth. Displayport 1.2 is capable of 17.28 Gbit/s, and Displayport 1.3 supports 25.93 Gbit/s. Since no cards have DP1.3 on them yet, it seems as though 120hz is out...


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deraco96*
> 
> technically you could have two Displayport inputs to make use of MST to get the required bandwidth... But it would make it a bit too complicated I think. I think we will be at a new Displayport version before 4K 120Hz hits the market. Besides the fact that for current games at 4K 120Hz you're looking at quad-GPU to get good framerates on good image quality settings. To have to turn graphic quality on Low kind of defeats the purpose of a 4K monitor imo.


exactly. i got 3 780 ti kingpins because i actually want to maintain 120 fps on ultra settings 1440p with gsync. i will buy a 4k 120 hz g sync monitor, when they come out, only assuming there are 3 graphics cards that can maintain ultra settings on high end games on the monitor.


----------



## Oneminde

That's why I will invest in 2x EVGA GTX 780 6GB cards. Yes yes, I know... "Its not Ti, Its not Titan Black" etc. But it will work just fine and if one can get 60 fps or more, then I will be more than satisfied under the circumstances.


----------



## deraco96

It's not always about the highest settings on high resolutions as they include sometimes hefty AA which may not be sensible at high resolutions, but I think 4K is just not needed for gaming. Personally I would love some extra pixels for clear text like on a tablet or smartphone with high-resolution screens but in games I would not notice that detail, where as I would notice the low framerate/low settings/high power draw and high cost (choose one).
On 1080p or lower you are gonna need really good anti-aliasing to make it look perfect. On 1440P the image gets clearer (I think, do not own one) and you can save some on the anti-aliasing. But 4K is just not worth it right now, and I doubt it will be ever. You get even more sharpness but for what? When I game I'm 'in' a game and I do not see pixels, I see enemies, and guns, and awesomeness (Borderlands 2







)

The interesting trend to me is UltraWide monitors like that LG. Surround or Eyefinity on one display, maybe not as wide as triple landscape to avoid the nasty effect at the edges (don't know its name anymore) but really wide should look awesome without bezels. Just check out some Surround screenshots and imagine you could fit all that on one screen









I'm interested in this but I'm not going to pay 800 euros for this. I hope that ASUS would release the damn thing already so you guys can be happy staring at your Lightboost/G-Sync awesomeness.
A little tip then, finally, for those of you who do not know or are to lazy to cap framerates instead of using V-Sync, Adaptive V-Sync actually works pretty good imo. You should check it out if you've never heard of it (unlikely though).


----------



## Amperial

One question though.
How many FPS would you get with a single 780 / 4770k on 120 hz & 1440p in CS:GO?

I wonder if a single 780 performance is really that bad for 1440p.
CS:GO shouldn't be a problem - BF4 without alot AA & high settings (instead of ultra) should be playable especially due to G-Sync.

I am actually rethinking if i should get the Swift instead of the XL2420G, gosh.

That Swift sexiiness and the true 8 bit is tempting. I don't think the BenQs will keep up at image quality.. so you're most likely getting better display images with turned down graphics on a 8 bit vs 6 bit with dithering.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> One question though.
> How many FPS would you get with a single 780 / 4770k on 120 hz & 1440p in CS:GO?
> 
> I wonder if a single 780 performance is really that bad for 1440p.
> CS:GO shouldn't be a problem - BF4 without alot AA & high settings (instead of ultra) should be playable especially due to G-Sync.
> 
> I am actually rethinking if i should get the Swift instead of the XL2420G, gosh.
> 
> That Swift sexiiness and the true 8 bit is tempting. I don't think the BenQs will keep up at image quality.. so you're most likely getting better display images with turned down graphics on a 8 bit vs 6 bit with dithering.


For 120hz 1440p max settings in BF4 you would want 2x 780ti's, 2 regular 780s could do it but you would need to lower settings, and probably take out AA. Counter strike is not demanding at all, I could run that game with my cpu alone.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It's only ad hominem if it's an attack.


Thank you.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Oh the irony!


I was legitimately confused by his post. He quoted a post by you that had nothing to do with anything in his post. He also threw in a substantial helping of gibberish. I have a low tolerance for low post quality.


----------



## Mand12

I'm legitimately confused by your post. I wasn't referring to you, despite that you appear to think that you are the victim of ad hominem attacks.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Agreed on the first point, and I decided to back you up with data on the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a test by turning off SLI and testing BF4 on the Ultra preset on my Asus [email protected] using a single Asus 780ti Superclock edition at stock speeds. CPU is a 4770k OC'ed to 4.3ghz. I averaged 72fps, with max framrate hitting 90, and low was 55. I guess people can use that as a baseline and extrapolate what their performance might be with their individual cards.


Thanks for that. My system is similar and since I don't play on Ultra, I should get the 120 fps I'm looking for when this monitor comes out.


----------



## zealord

my single gtx 680 is way too weak for this monitor. By the time maxwell arrives we may have different/cheaper monitors by then anyways I guess.


----------



## Arizonian

I'm not sure how things will play out with new g-sync but usually there is almost two year gap between a monitor refresh.


----------



## CallsignVega

For the third straight month in a row the release date has been pushed back another month. Must have some pretty heavy manufacture/design issues. Wonder if we will see this thing before summer is up...


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For the third straight month in a row the release date has been pushed back another month. Must have some pretty heavy manufacture/design issues. Wonder if we will see this thing before summer is up...


As I said earlier.....

So long as it is released by my birthday in September! If they miss that.....

So long as it is released by Christmas!


----------



## tx-jose

With 4K coming down in price I think this would be better around the $599 mark. dont really care...I will be buying one once they have been out for a beit so I dont catch a first batch bug


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I was about to buy one just before this monitor was announced, but I decided to purchase a $50 ebay monitor instead, and wait. But it's been about 6 months. If I go an entire year waiting, I will have felt pretty foolish. One of the reasons I waited was the initial promise of an "early Q2 release". But this is starting to look more and more like the scenario moonbogg laid out.


I'm like you, but I already feel foolish. Although, my cheapness so far has outweighed my pride. I finished building my new computer in February of this year. I was going to buy a 120Hz 1080p monitor, but held off because of this announcement, figuring I'd buy in March because I really want a 120 Hz monitor that works at 1440p. Since February, I've been using a crappy 26" Westinghouse TV with a native resolution of 1366 x 768 at 60Hz because I don't have another monitor bigger than 15" available. I play BF4 at 1920 x 1080, but the stupid TV only does 1080i (not "p") and at only 30 Hz! I can say from current experience that 30 Hz sucks.

Honestly, using my new computer has felt like buying a new Ferrari car, but the inside of the car is a replica of a Ford Taurus from 1980. Basically the primary interface to your humming baby is a crappy old, sub-standard interface. It really takes the shine off building a new gaming system, that's for sure. I've held off playing the new Wolfenstein game, and The Walking Dead Season 2 and Assassins Creed IV until I get a "real" monitor.

I am really close to just buying something else and foregoing the g-sync and 120Hz at 1440p. Asus and BenQ have perfectly good monitors, and my patience is really wearing thin now.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Could not wait any longer and got the BenQ XL2720Z w/ v2 firmware instead.


Please tell us about your experience with your new monitor. I might do the same as you - I'm sick of waiting.


----------



## rustypixel

Same here. And the BenQ is the one that I'm eyeing so any info would be appreciated by me and others here, I'm sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Please tell us about your experience with your new monitor. I might do the same as you - I'm sick of waiting.


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> So how much more eye-pleasure does 1440p give over 1080? Is the difference enough to appreciate? When I play FPS games and have to scale down from native res I barely notice. The games are so fast paced. Now that I bought GPU power for crytpomining I might as well upgrade from 60Hz as well. I dunno if I should go with this one or a 1080p.


TBH, the sharpness (Pixels Per Inch) isn't that much better, BUT it is still marginally sharper, and it is over a larger area.

I was going from a 22" 1080 monitor (PPI=100), to a 27" 1440 (PPI=109).

My last panel was TN, though, and as such it did seem a bit 'washed out' compared to my new PLS panel, but the ghosting on the PLS is worse.

I will be sticking with TN in future for gaming...

I'm definitely going to be getting one of these ROG displays when they hit the UK, but I'm expecting to pay a 1:1 $->£ ratio, as we always get screwed over on pricing...

I reckon this will be between £700-800


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Given that what seems like a wide variety of people have been wishing for a 24" 1440p display for some time, I doubt we would see a 21-22" display at 1440p, especially with 4k coming up on the horizon. It would be nice to have those kinds of options though!


well at 22-24" 1440p is probably close to 4k at 30"-3x" pixel density.


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> well at 22-24" 1440p is probably close to 4k at 30"-3x" pixel density.


A 24" 1440 display would have a PPI of 122

A 30" 4K monitor would have a PPI of 144

That's an 18% increase in density. Not that close


----------



## Trickz

I bet asus was like whats wrong with this nvidia scaler and put some serious work into it









When u did the DIY uprade u basicly had a nvidia monitor after it no asus functions left ^^

Now they need to work together and thats why its delayed


----------



## Overfiend

Personally I'm glad that this is TN, and also that it has the single input.

Single input = lower input lag.

Ghosting as well on PLS/IPS is still an issue, at least in my opinion.

Also, to people complaining about no HDMI... This monitor is not designed for someone to hook a console up to. Period.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overfiend*
> 
> Personally I'm glad that this is TN, and also that it has the single input.
> 
> Single input = lower input lag.
> 
> Ghosting as well on PLS/IPS is still an issue, at least in my opinion.
> 
> Also, to people complaining about no HDMI... This monitor is not designed for someone to hook a console up to. Period.


Not aimed at you but just reinforcing your post...

PLS and IPS have come a long way, so much so that there is little reason to go for a TN monitor at 60Hz from a responsiveness perspective. 144Hz is a different ball game, however. There is really no comparison to a rapidly responding TN monitor in that scenario. Add on ULMB functionality and you have a supremely smooth 2560 x 1440 performance where your frame rate can match the refresh rate. Alternatively you have G-SYNC for scenarios where the frame rate fluctuates. ASUS and the panel manufacturer (believed to by AUO) didn't choose a TN panel just to troll people, there are sound reasons for this.


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Not aimed at you but just reinforcing your post...
> 
> PLS and IPS have come a long way, so much so that there is little reason to go for a TN monitor at 60Hz from a responsiveness perspective. 144Hz is a different ball game, however. There is really no comparison to a rapidly responding TN monitor in that scenario. Add on ULMB functionality and you have a supremely smooth 2560 x 1440 performance where your frame rate can match the refresh rate. Alternatively you have G-SYNC for scenarios where the frame rate fluctuates. ASUS and the panel manufacturer (believed to by AUO) didn't choose a TN panel just to troll people, there are sound reasons for this.


Yeah, I completely agree









I should have specified that I was talking about 120hz+ refresh rates.

But still, even at 60hz, I find ghosting distracting on IPS/PLS panels, and I've tried a few.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overfiend*
> 
> Yeah, I completely agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have specified that I was talking about 120hz+ refresh rates.
> 
> But still, even at 60hz, I find ghosting distracting on IPS/PLS panels, and I've tried a few.


But wouldn't you also find ghosting distracting on a 60Hz TN panel?









The latest generation of AH-IPS and AD-PLS monitors (Dell U2414H, P2414H, Samsung S24D390HL etc.) offer response times that are consistently fast enough to offer the same overall motion blur as a 60Hz TN. The movement of your eyes creates that blur rather than the pixel responses. As response times rise much above 8ms on a 60Hz monitor you can get 'trailing' resulting from the pixel responses. Many WQHD models have some pixel responses that do climb a fair way above that, especially the cheaper 'Korean' models. Older IPS models (U2412M, U2312HM, U2711 etc.) had plenty of problems as well, mainly caused by overly aggressive pixel overdrive giving overshoot or inverse ghosting.

At 120Hz+ your eye movement is massively reduced, reducing motion blur further. Here even the fastest IPS/PLS monitors would cause a fair bit of trailing that will be visible in addition to the motion blur from eye movement. When the backlight is strobing (as per ULMB or LightBoost) then that reduces your eye movement even further and creates excellent image clarity. You definitely need a TN to take full advantage of 120Hz+.


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> But wouldn't you also find ghosting distracting on a 60Hz TN panel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest generation of AH-IPS and AD-PLS monitors (Dell U2414H, P2414H, Samsung S24D390HL etc.) offer response times that are consistently fast enough to offer the same overall motion blur as a 60Hz TN. The movement of your eyes creates that blur rather than the pixel responses. As response times rise much above 8ms on a 60Hz monitor you can get 'trailing' resulting from the pixel responses. Many WQHD models have some pixel responses that do climb a fair way above that, especially the cheaper 'Korean' models. Older IPS models (U2412M, U2312HM, U2711 etc.) had plenty of problems as well, mainly caused by overly aggressive pixel overdrive giving overshoot or inverse ghosting.
> 
> At 120Hz+ your eye movement is massively reduced, reducing motion blur further. Here even the fastest IPS/PLS monitors would cause a fair bit of trailing that will be visible in addition to the motion blur from eye movement. When the backlight is strobing (as per ULMB or LightBoost) then that reduces your eye movement even further and creates excellent image clarity. You definitely need a TN to take full advantage of 120Hz+.


I would find that distracting on a TN, yes, but I have not really been on any TNs that were slower than 5ms.

I probably just need to try some newer IPS/PLS panels


----------



## Trickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overfiend*
> 
> Personally I'm glad that this is TN, and also that it has the single input.
> 
> Single input = lower input lag.
> 
> Ghosting as well on PLS/IPS is still an issue, at least in my opinion.
> 
> Also, to people complaining about no HDMI... This monitor is not designed for someone to hook a console up to. Period.


TN ist still the powerhouse when it comes to serious gaming









I dont really need PLS/IPS Panels for FPS games maybe as a second option for different games or video editting

What i want from G-sync is no fluctuating inputlag no microstutter then it will be better than a regular TN @ high fps with v-sync off

R.O.G stands for Republic of Gamers and is aimed towards em so if they release a panel with such tech inside those problems should be eliminated to deliver a product that deserves the brand.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overfiend*
> 
> A 24" 1440 display would have a PPI of 122
> 
> A 30" 4K monitor would have a PPI of 144
> 
> That's an 18% increase in density. Not that close


keep in mind 4k is more than the human eye can see sometimes. also IT IS fairly close much closer than say 95 to 144. it's not even 25%


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> keep in mind 4k is more than the human eye can see sometimes. also IT IS fairly close much closer than say 95 to 144. it's not even 25%


Sorry, but I disagree with that statement. How big are the pixels you are talking about on this 4K monitor? At what distance is it being viewed?

People really do underestimate the human eye sometimes - it can see at a much higher resolution than 4K









Also, I suppose 'close' is pretty subjective... To me, close in this respect would be within a 5-10% difference. 18% is essentially a 1/5th... Not so close (in my mind at least).

And yes, you're right, there is a bigger difference between 95 and 144, than there is between 122 and 144.

There is an even bigger difference between 1 and 144 than there is between 95 and 144... That point was kind of moot


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overfiend*
> 
> Sorry, but I disagree with that statement. How big are the pixels you are talking about on this 4K monitor? At what distance is it being viewed?
> 
> People really do underestimate the human eye sometimes - it can see at a much higher resolution than 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I suppose 'close' is pretty subjective... To me, close in this respect would be within a 5-10% difference. 18% is essentially a 1/5th... Not so close (in my mind at least).
> 
> And yes, you're right, there is a bigger difference between 95 and 144, than there is between 122 and 144.
> 
> There is an even bigger difference between 1 and 144 than there is between 95 and 144... That point was kind of moot


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*


Sorry buddy, I can't see that video...


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overfiend*
> 
> Sorry buddy, I can't see that video...


sigh.... i wish bug reports didn't require so much info.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I5Q3UXkGd0


----------



## Overfiend

According to that video I stand corrected then









http://wolfcrow.com/blog/notes-by-dr-optoglass-the-resolution-of-the-human-eye/

Although it does all depend on viewing distance. The human eye can still determine a difference up to 2190 ppi.

144 ppi of a 30" 4K isn't anywhere near close to that!


----------



## Mand12

There isn't just one number for resolution. It depends on just about every parameter you could think of.


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> There isn't just one number for resolution. It depends on just about every parameter you could think of.


Mostly just distance from screen and ppi though


----------



## Mand12

Kindof. It also varies considerably with light level, the actual patterns of what you're looking at, and whether or not it's moving and if so how fast and in what way.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overfiend*
> 
> According to that video I stand corrected then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wolfcrow.com/blog/notes-by-dr-optoglass-the-resolution-of-the-human-eye/
> 
> Although it does all depend on viewing distance. The human eye can still determine a difference up to 2190 ppi.
> 
> 144 ppi of a 30" 4K isn't anywhere near close to that!


pretty interesting stuff huh? Though i like to stress PPI isn't everything. i'm still have a pretty good image on my dell p992 and dell m993s and it's only 105 ppi. eventually though your looking a trying to cross a threshold of screen vs real life which IMHO is probably not what we are going for but, continually trying to advance computer graphics but, that begs the questions "just what does that entail?" and "when is enough... enough?"


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> pretty interesting stuff huh? Though i like to stress PPI isn't everything. i'm still have a pretty good image on my dell p992 and dell m993s and it's only 105 ppi. eventually though your looking a trying to cross a threshold of screen vs real life which IMHO is probably not what we are going for but, continually trying to advance computer graphics but, that begs the questions "just what does that entail?" and "when is enough... enough?"


Personally, at the distance I usually am from my monitor, 8K will be enough


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'm legitimately confused by your post. I wasn't referring to you, despite that you appear to think that you are the victim of ad hominem attacks.


You're a clever man?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> well at 22-24" 1440p is probably close to 4k at 30"-3x" pixel density.


I think the biggest reason I like the idea of 24" 1440p (plus 120Hz, plus G-Sync) is that the monitor stand I like the most only fits triple 24's ^_^;;;


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

I couldn't stand playing Battlefield 4 anymore on my old Westinghouse TV at 1080i (not "p") and at 30 Hz, so instead of waiting even longer for the ROG Swift to come out (I've been waiting since Feb), I went ahead and bought the Asus VX279Q. I will use this monitor as my primary for now, until the ROG Swift comes out, then I will use this monitor as a second monitor. It's a "bargain" AH-IPS panel at under $300 and has typical IPS stats: 5ms response time, great viewing angles, 1920 x 1080 resolution, 60 Hz. It's not a "gamers" monitor, but it should do nicely as a secondary monitor for non gaming needs.

I checked it thoroughly and can't find any dead pixels and it just looks really nice. It's so nice to get back to an IPS panel for everyday stuff - it really pops compared to my other TN panels. It will be interesting to see how this monitor compares to the ROG Swift when they are side by side. I hope the Swift comes out soon. Sigh. At least now I can wait a little after it is released to see the reviews and make sure there are no major issues with the initial batch.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I couldn't stand playing Battlefield 4 anymore on my old Westinghouse TV at 1080i (not "p") and at 30 Hz, so instead of waiting even longer for the ROG Swift to come out (I've been waiting since Feb), I went ahead and bought the Asus VX279Q. I will use this monitor as my primary for now, until the ROG Swift comes out, then I will use this monitor as a second monitor. It's a "bargain" AH-IPS panel at under $300 and has typical IPS stats: 5ms response time, great viewing angles, 1920 x 1080 resolution, 60 Hz. It's not a "gamers" monitor, but it should do nicely as a secondary monitor for non gaming needs.
> 
> I checked it thoroughly and can't find any dead pixels and it just looks really nice. It's so nice to get back to an IPS panel for everyday stuff - it really pops compared to my other TN panels. It will be interesting to see how this monitor compares to the ROG Swift when they are side by side. I hope the Swift comes out soon. Sigh. At least now I can wait a little after it is released to see the reviews and make sure there are no major issues with the initial batch.


I did the same, but with a QNIX 27" 1440p PLS panel. I love everything but the motion blur, which the ROG Swift will not have. I just hope the ROG Swift has a good enough image quality to make it worthwhile.


----------



## .Cerberus

Everyday I get up and look at this thread. I think I have a problem...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Everyday I get up and look at this thread. I think I have a problem...


You're not in the boat alone. There's a lot of us that feel the same way that you do waiting for native 1440p @ 120 Hz for quite some time before we even heard news of it. I'm ready so ready.


----------



## CallsignVega

With the monitor coming out so late, with demand pent up so much, I wonder how fast these will sell out.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> With the monitor coming out so late, with demand pent up so much, I wonder how fast these will sell out.


I'm not even sure if it will be available where I live, let alone sold out.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I did the same, but with a QNIX 27" 1440p PLS panel. I love everything but the motion blur, which the ROG Swift will not have. I just hope the ROG Swift has a good enough image quality to make it worthwhile.


Yes, I saw your post earlier and that's partly what made me do this. The other factor of course was using a 1080i 30Hz screen for BF4! I wanted to spend $250-$300 and I couldn't find any 1440p panels in that price range (I didn't want any dead pixels - even one would annoy me too much). If I did, I may have went that route too. My other option was to just go with the ASUS VG278HE as a 2nd monitor - at least it's a gaming monitor, just at 1080p. That's available for under $400, but I didn't want to pay that much since I'll be breaking the bank when the ROG Swift comes out. 

You're right about the ghosting though - it's really noticeable, but still way better than what I was playing on before and good enough for the short term.


----------



## .Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> You're not in the boat alone. There's a lot of us that feel the same way that you do waiting for native 1440p @ 120 Hz for quite some time before we even heard news of it. I'm ready so ready.


Right now I have a BenQ XL2420Z and an Asus PB298Q. I bought a bigger desk so now all that's left is for Asus to release this beast! I think the delay has more to do with nVidia's GSYNC tech based on what i've been reading on the blurbusters and nVidia forums. I'd rather wait and have a product with less bugs rather than have something that is half baked. I guess I'm just a really impatient guy


----------



## Doomtomb

I can't wait to buy 3 of these when they come out. Only thing is I gotta rob a bank to get the cash.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I did the same, but with a QNIX 27" 1440p PLS panel. I love everything but the motion blur, which the ROG Swift will not have. I just hope the ROG Swift has a good enough image quality to make it worthwhile.


I'm assuming the swift will be sharing this TN panel from the samsung 28-inch 4k display

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2mAJhPC_m0

Doesn't look bad at all, but when Linus reviewed it he said it "still had some the pitfalls of TN"


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I can't wait to buy 3 of these when they come out. Only thing is I gotta rob a bank to get the cash.


You can always practice in Payday 1 & 2, and also watch Heat


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> I'm assuming the swift will be sharing this TN panel from the samsung 28-inch 4k display
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2mAJhPC_m0
> 
> Doesn't look bad at all, but when Linus reviewed it he said it "still had some the pitfalls of TN"


why would it share the same panel as a 4k display? and the Samsung is 1-inch larger. I doubt it is the same panel.


----------



## NABBO

but when it comes out this monitor?
I'm undecided between this ROG Swift, Samsung / Asus / Acer (GSync) 28 4K ...
or a Benq BL3200 32 VA 1440p


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> With the monitor coming out so late, with demand pent up so much, I wonder how fast these will sell out.


I am debating even attempting to try and get a first order, with how crazy the web is about this display.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I am debating even attempting to try and get a first order, with how crazy the web is about this display.


i dont think im going to try. sounds like an exercise in frustration.


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> but when it comes out this monitor?
> I'm undecided between this ROG Swift, Samsung / Asus / Acer (GSync) 28 4K ...
> or a Benq BL3200 32 VA 1440p


I'm in the same situation - leaning towards the BenQ 32"


----------



## Waro

I wish the BenQ had 120 Hz and G-Sync.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I'm in the same situation - leaning towards the BenQ 32"


Wouldn't that screen at 1440p look like 1080 @ 27". I'm in front of 27" 1080p and it looks bad at times especially older games.


----------



## wholeeo

Every time I see this thread bumped with no release it leaves me depressed.


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Every time I see this thread bumped with no release it leaves me depressed.


I feel a bit of hope every time I get an email notification, then die a little inside when I see no release date


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Wouldn't that screen at 1440p look like 1080 @ 27". I'm in front of 27" 1080p and it looks bad at times especially older games.


Agreed. Although the 1440 32" will have higher pixel density than a 1080 27" (91ppi/81ppi respectively).


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Wouldn't that screen at 1440p look like 1080 @ 27". I'm in front of 27" 1080p and it looks bad at times especially older games.


It has 91,7878 PPI like 1920x1080 at 24".


----------



## TheDude26

331 pages and counting.


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude26*
> 
> 331 pages and counting.


----------



## FinalForm7

Is anyone going to attempt to drive three of these? I'm guessing trifire or tri-sli is a minimum.


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalForm7*
> 
> Is anyone going to attempt to drive three of these? I'm guessing trifire or tri-sli is a minimum.


I should think that would depend on the kind of SL-tri or tri-fire setup someone has!

A GTX 470 in SL-tri would struggle quite a lot, whereas SLI 780ti would do very well









(Sorry, I'm just being facetious!)


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude26*
> 
> 331 pages and counting.


How you people live on 10 posts per page I will never understand.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalForm7*
> 
> Is anyone going to attempt to drive three of these? I'm guessing trifire or tri-sli is a minimum.


no current gpu would be able to drive 3 of these at its purpose of 120 hz. i plan on using my 3 kingpins to drive just 1 at 120 hz on high end titles.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

I guess we could always hope that the reason for the delay is that they wanted to manufacture more units to meet the higher than expected demand.

... yeah, right. ;p


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalForm7*
> 
> Is anyone going to attempt to drive three of these? I'm guessing trifire or tri-sli is a minimum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/statuses/453995491576279040
> 
> Mid June then!


Ill be trying with 880's in tri or 4 way sli


----------



## .Cerberus

I don't know if you know but that release date is for the PB287 not the PG278.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> I don't know if you know but that release date is for the PB287 not the PG278.


Yeah, someone pointed that out already.

But JJ says they're still targeting mid-late June release, while another ASUS rep on twitter literally promises mid July. This is for the PG278Q.


----------



## Mand12

We'll know next week. They've said they're making announcements at Computex.


----------



## .Cerberus

awesome, looking forward to it


----------



## Kronvict

I feel that asus is really dropping the ball lately on its new ROG products. The ROG front base hasn't been in stock since newegg first got it in and sold out, The ROG Swift PG278Q has been constantly pushed back ever since its first speculated release timeframe with promises of "Soon" for the past 4 to 5 months since it was announced, The ROG Armor Mechanical keyboard is nowhere to be seen or heard from since it was teased at Computex last year and now i have yet to see the ASUS ROG MATRIX GTX 780Ti Platinum in the US market while currently available in other regions. I am losing my faith in Asus


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I feel that asus is really dropping the ball lately on its new ROG products. The ROG front base hasn't been in stock since newegg first got it in and sold out, The ROG Swift PG278Q has been constantly pushed back ever since its first speculated release timeframe with promises of "Soon" for the past 4 to 5 months since it was announced, The ROG Armor Mechanical keyboard is nowhere to be seen or heard from since it was teased at Computex last year and now i have yet to see the ASUS ROG MATRIX GTX 780Ti Platinum in the US market while currently available in other regions. I am losing my faith in Asus


Why do people keep saying the release of this keeps getting pushed out? They had an original release window of Q2, and that was moved back ONCE to mid July.....

One movement of the release date by about two weeks. How is that a big deal? Why do people keeping trying to point this out as some major thing that keeps happening over and over?


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Why do people keep saying the release of this keeps getting pushed out? They had an original release window of Q2, and that was moved back ONCE to mid July.....
> 
> One movement of the release date by about two weeks. How is that a big deal? Why do people keeping trying to point this out as some major thing that keeps happening over and over?


Mid-July? That's the first I've heard of that. I though we'd see it in June....


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Why do people keep saying the release of this keeps getting pushed out? They had an original release window of Q2, and that was moved back ONCE to mid July.....
> 
> One movement of the release date by about two weeks. How is that a big deal? Why do people keeping trying to point this out as some major thing that keeps happening over and over?


I believe the first quoted and specified release time frame at ces was MARCH and the rest is history.

SOURCE

Apparently you haven't been following this monitor as closely as you thought you were.


----------



## Threx

Just 2 more days and we should be getting more news at Computex.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I believe the first quoted and specified release time frame at ces was MARCH and the rest is history.
> 
> SOURCE
> 
> Apparently you haven't been following this monitor as closely as you thought you were.


I see you're following this monitor just as closely as I am. I see you posting here, in the PCDIY page, and over at [H]. Probably other sites too.


----------



## Arm3nian

They said q2, and q2 ends in June according to google so it should be coming this month.


----------



## Lourad

Change to q2/q3


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I believe the first quoted and specified release time frame at ces was MARCH and the rest is history.
> 
> SOURCE
> 
> Apparently you haven't been following this monitor as closely as you thought you were.


Do you always take the first off the cuff statement from someone as the official statement?

I am well aware of the video you linked, and again, it isn't an official statement on the matter, It is a quick in passing interview with Newegg TV; shock and awe the guy in it says something different than the official statements on it.

Every official statement from Asus on this display has been Q2, since being pushed to start of Q3 - mid July.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Do you always take the first off the cuff statement from someone as the official statement?
> 
> I am well aware of the video you linked, and again, it isn't an official statement on the matter, It is a quick in passing interview with Newegg TV; shock and awe the guy in it says something different than the official statements on it.
> 
> Every official statement from Asus on this display has been Q2, since being pushed to start of Q3 - mid July.


No.

They had an original release of beginning of Q2.

https://www.asus.com/us/News/xXtX0FNhXQWPrry7

It clearly states "
Quote:


> Beginning Q2 (Asian Pacific, European and North America markets); Please contact your local ASUS representative for further information.


Then JJ posted on a forum that it was expected May (http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/). May started coming up and other people asked and ASUS Nordic reported it was delayed further to June. Now it's supposedly July.

It's definitely been delayed multiple times. Hopefully it leads to a better product. JJ talked about next generation G-Sync monitors, I really hope that doesn't mean that the current G-Sync won't be firmware updatable.


----------



## s1rrah

Who cares when they release it? It's their product and they'll release it when they are ready and when the product is ready. I'm just as eager to try this as anybody else but hell ... I'm not losing sleep over a release date.

Lots of meaningless gnashing of teeth going on in this thread over something none of us have any power over.

I look forward to trying this monitor, though ...

;-)


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Who cares when they release it? It's their product and they'll release it when they are ready and when the product is ready. I'm just as eager to try this as anybody else but hell ... I'm not losing sleep over a release date.
> 
> Lots of meaningless gnashing of teeth going on in this thread over something none of us have any power over.
> 
> I look forward to trying this monitor, though ...
> 
> ;-)


Well I'm starting to question as to whether I really want it or not. Freesync is around the corner and why would I want to lock myself into a monitor that essentially forces me to buy Nvidia only in the future? Also JJ posted that they are looking into next-generation G-Sync monitors presumably with an updated module. Currently polling on G-Sync causes a lot of issues and if this monitor isn't getting a firmware update to address that then I don't want it.

Hopefully they will clarify stuff at Computex.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Well I'm starting to question as to whether I really want it or not. Freesync is around the corner and why would I want to lock myself into a monitor that essentially forces me to buy Nvidia only in the future? Also JJ posted that they are looking into next-generation G-Sync monitors presumably with an updated module. Currently polling on G-Sync causes a lot of issues and if this monitor isn't getting a firmware update to address that then I don't want it.
> 
> Hopefully they will clarify stuff at Computex.


Because Freesync is not "around the corner."

No demonstration of FreeSync variable refresh has been made. No hardware partnerships have been announced. No products have been announced.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Because Freesync is not "around the corner."
> 
> No demonstration of FreeSync variable refresh has been made. No hardware partnerships have been announced. No products have been announced.


Well I don't know about you, but I don't replace my monitor each year. If I'm going to buy one I want it to last at least 3-4 years. And I'm pretty confident that AMD will be able to deliver a G-Sync alternative, whether it be FreeSync or whatever well within that time frame. Given that case I want to be able to weigh my options. Currently Nvidia hasn't commented on future G-Sync updates and whether or not they will come via firmware upgrade.

I don't want to buy this monitor and find a G-Sync AND FreeSync capable monitor 6 months down the road with an updated G-Sync module with improved/removed polling.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Do you always take the first off the cuff statement from someone as the official statement?
> 
> I am well aware of the video you linked, and again, it isn't an official statement on the matter, It is a quick in passing interview with Newegg TV; shock and awe the guy in it says something different than the official statements on it.
> 
> Every official statement from Asus on this display has been Q2, since being pushed to start of Q3 - mid July.


Off the cuff? Please. He was asked a direct question and answered without hesitation. Why can't you admit you were wrong?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Do you always take the first off the cuff statement from someone as the official statement?
> 
> I am well aware of the video you linked, and again, it isn't an official statement on the matter, It is a quick in passing interview with Newegg TV; shock and awe the guy in it says something different than the official statements on it.
> 
> Every official statement from Asus on this display has been Q2, since being pushed to start of Q3 - mid July.


Are you implying that a statement from an Asus rep should not be considered Official then? Quick interview or not, a statement is a statement especially if it was asked as plain as day. The rep could have easily said that the date was TBD.


----------



## Lourad

Asus is teasing the ROG Swift on twitter, T-90 it says!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

The more I wait, the less I wanna pay. I better hear some news fast, otherwise I'll just wait for BenQ next year.


----------



## Pheozero

I'm kinda hoping that BenQ or someone releases a 1440p/120Hz monitor. With or without G-sync, I don't really care. Want less motion blur pls.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The more I wait, the less I wanna pay. I better hear some news fast, otherwise I'll just wait for BenQ next year.


^This. With all this wait time now I feel like waiting for other companies to see what they'll come out with. Also the Gsync 4k display from Acer caught my attention, haven't seen 4k in person but most people say it's amazing. Hopefully we'll get a solid release date at computex.


----------



## Pheozero

July, huh? I can do July.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Just a heads up. At the Asus ROG press event, they just released that the PG278Q will be released in July 2014.





Also, it is capable of 144Hz refresh rates.


----------



## Mastotron

Confirmed July release. Let's hope they don't push it off. Swift? They should have called it the Slow. I kid, I would give a testicle for this thing.

http://twitter.com/ASUS_ROG/status/473669647959465984/photo/1


----------



## WompaStompa11

My wallet is ready.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8085/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-launched-1440p-144hz-panel-with-gsync


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8085/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-launched-1440p-144hz-panel-with-gsync


Full release in late July... not that bad I guess


----------



## Oneminde

I recon there will be at least 5000 posts on this monitor before people are getting both used to it and its becoming "old news". One year from now, this is an old monitor with new 4K G-sync at 120 Hz out. But that does not matter now since all that matters is what exist now and there is no time to wait.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

This is another delay... they promised on twitter mid of June, now its late of July.. in July it will be September and so on... they seem to be as reliable as convinced criminal.
Edit: I did check twitter again, they actually said mid july, so small correction.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Well I don't know about you, but I don't replace my monitor each year. If I'm going to buy one I want it to last at least 3-4 years. And I'm pretty confident that AMD will be able to deliver a G-Sync alternative, whether it be FreeSync or whatever well within that time frame.


Why are you confident of that? So far, everything they've said on FreeSync has been at best misrepresentation, and more likely outright lying.


----------



## Mand12

"another delay another delay WHY SO MANY DELAYS"

Guys, they were off by one month. Give them a break.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Why are you confident of that? So far, everything they've said on FreeSync has been at best misrepresentation, and more likely outright lying.


Examples? They haven't really said anything other than it can be done through VBlank and the new Vesa standard will support it.

Sorry I'm not a tinfoil hat nor a Nvidia/AMD fanboy. I want the best bang for my buck. I believe that if Nvidia has a technology that's as groundbreaking as G-Sync supposedly is, that AMD will counter with a similar tech. As of right now, they are calling it Freesync and they claim that they will have ASIC manufacturers/Monitors supported within 6-12 months. I can't recall a time AMD has outright lied about a product so yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> "another delay another delay WHY SO MANY DELAYS"
> 
> Guys, they were off by one month. Give them a break.


Pretty sure that "Beginning of Q2" to July is more than one month. It's more like four.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Examples? They haven't really said anything other than it can be done through VBlank and the new Vesa standard will support it.
> 
> Sorry I'm not a tinfoil hat nor a Nvidia/AMD fanboy. I want the best bang for my buck. I believe that if Nvidia has a technology that's as groundbreaking as G-Sync supposedly is, that AMD will counter with a similar tech. As of right now, they are calling it Freesync and they claim that they will have ASIC manufacturers/Monitors supported within 6-12 months. I can't recall a time AMD has outright lied about a product so yeah.
> Pretty sure that "Beginning of Q2" to July is more than one month. It's more like four.
> It's not so much that I would rather see them hammering out issues then it is the lack decent information surrounding G-Sync/FreeSync. I hear mixed things about G-Sync and future G-Sync support and nothing on FreeSync. Do I really want to shell out $800 for a TN monitor that I know currently nothing about nor the future of the tech? Not really.


what mixed things are you hearing about gsync? and if the gsync that i use is any indication, yes, i do want to shell out $800 for a TN monitor i know nothing about.


----------



## Mand12

Use the search function: FreeSync, and AMD's misrepresentation of it, has been discussed at great length and is off-topic here.

I really don't understand why you're so resistant to G-Sync due to uncertainty about whether Nvidia will push firmware updates, but you're not bothered by the complete and utter lack of any reason at all to believe that FreeSync will get off the ground, ever, and yet say that you're "confident" that it will. I have no confidence of that in the slightest. A guy at the anandtech forums actually called the various display manufacturers, and not a single one said they had plans to support FreeSync, and several said they planned not to, because the market was expected to be low.

So, on one side, you have a tech that has never been demonstrated, has no announced hardware support, and is probably a year or more away if it ever happens at all. And on the other side, you have a proven, reviewed, tested technology. Yes, there are issues to be resolved like the polling thing, but the impact of that has been measured. A 2-3 percent framerate hit is a pretty damn small price to pay for variable refresh. Would it be better if it went away? Probably. Will you notice? Probably not, with how G-Sync works. I'd be incredibly surprised if you were able to pick up on a 2 FPS delta at the 120 Hz+ range with G-Sync active. Incredibly surprised.

Hold off for perfection if you want, but there's no reason to believe that the Swift will be anything other than an excellent display. And don't just knock it because it's TN. Not all TN is the same - this is the only one I know of that has true 8-bit color, rather than 6-bit with dithering, as an example. That alone will up the color performance rather considerably compared to standard TN.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Use the search function: FreeSync, and AMD's misrepresentation of it, has been discussed at great length and is off-topic here.
> 
> I really don't understand why you're so resistant to G-Sync due to uncertainty about whether Nvidia will push firmware updates, but you're not bothered by the complete and utter lack of any reason at all to believe that FreeSync will get off the ground, ever, and yet say that you're "confident" that it will. I have no confidence of that in the slightest. A guy at the anandtech forums actually called the various display manufacturers, and not a single one said they had plans to support FreeSync, and several said they planned not to, because the market was expected to be low.
> 
> So, on one side, you have a tech that has never been demonstrated, has no announced hardware support, and is probably a year or more away if it ever happens at all. And on the other side, you have a proven, reviewed, tested technology. Yes, there are issues to be resolved like the polling thing, but the impact of that has been measured. A 2-3 percent framerate hit is a pretty damn small price to pay for variable refresh. Would it be better if it went away? Probably. Will you notice? Probably not, with how G-Sync works. I'd be incredibly surprised if you were able to pick up on a 2 FPS delta at the 120 Hz+ range with G-Sync active. Incredibly surprised.
> 
> Hold off for perfection if you want, but there's no reason to believe that the Swift will be anything other than an excellent display. And don't just knock it because it's TN. Not all TN is the same - this is the only one I know of that has true 8-bit color, rather than 6-bit with dithering, as an example. That alone will up the color performance rather considerably compared to standard TN.


I never said I was confident. I don't know, there is zero information regarding it, which is why it's frustrating. I don't need a new monitor. I have a BenQ 2420T, Dell U2410 and a Qnix. I'm not a fan of my BenQ. I saw the ASUS 24" 144hz Equivelent and the colors were significantly better, although the TN color changing cast nonsense was still present, which makes me weary of buying this monitor. I know the colors are going to be better because of 8bit. I already have a 8 bit monitor. But it's definitely worse if I can tilt my head a degree and the color uniformity shifts across the scale of the monitor.

Either way I don't care about that, I want to use this monitor for gaming and if the quality suffers at the expensive of performance I'm ok with that to a degree. My issue is with the lack of information regarding G-Sync. Yes you say polling has a 2-3% hit in performance but it also causes a huge input lag hit in some games where the max FPS far exceeds the framerate of the monitor. CSGO for instance needs to be capped at 120fps otherwise the input lag nearly doubles. Then you have the ULMB vs G-Sync thing which I assume will eventually be combined, can this be done on current hardware? What about additional support for more ports? Currently it only works through Displayport, which means I can only drive one monitor off my 690 with G-Sync support. Will this be expanded in the future if I wanted to buy 2 more G-Sync capable monitors or am I going to have to replace this one as well? What about other monitor refresh rates? I currently run my Qnix at 96hz and I've read that the software to allow this doesn't work with G-Sync enabled. Will that be fixed in the future? What about other 1080p 120Hz monitors? Do those work?

So many questions, no answers.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> (...)
> 
> Hold off for perfection if you want, but there's no reason to believe that the Swift will be anything other than an excellent display. And don't just knock it because it's TN. Not all TN is the same - this is the only one I know of that has true 8-bit color, rather than 6-bit with dithering, as an example. That alone will up the color performance rather considerably compared to standard TN.


The recently launched PB287Q has true 8bit color (and 10bit with dithering, I believe), and Scott Wasson from TechReport says it is the best TN panel he has ever seen. The image on the monitor is pretty much on a par with that on the IPS PB278Q, despite having a somewhat lower contrast ratio and some weaknesses in the reds. I hope the TN panel on the Swift will be just as good as this one is... Don't know if it's the same panel though, as nobody mentioned whether or not it'll be possible to do 1440p @120Hz on the 4K monitor.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> I never said I was confident.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> And I'm pretty confident that AMD will be able to deliver a G-Sync alternative


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*


I'm confident that they will deliver an alternative. Whether or not it will be FreeSync or a completely new system I have no clue. I haven't seen anything on what Freesync is capable of, if it solves the latency issue or what. I mean I think there is a reason why Nvidia chose to use a FPGA over a much cheaper ASIC unit and also decided to put a gig of ram on it. But who knows.


----------



## Dart06

I'm trying to get rid of one of my BenQ xl2420t monitors before this beast comes out. Hopefully it won't be super hard to do.

Been waiting for the Swift for forever I just hope it's 700$ or less...


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> I'm trying to get rid of one of my BenQ xl2420t monitors before this beast comes out. Hopefully it won't be super hard to do.
> 
> Been waiting for the Swift for forever I just hope it's 700$ or less...


$799


----------



## Dart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> $799


It's such an insanely hard price to justify. I may just wait for reviews and see what people think about it then.

I would have complete buyers remorse if I bought it at launch and it drops 100$ a month later.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> It's such an insanely hard price to justify. I may just wait for reviews and see what people think about it then.
> 
> I would have complete buyers remorse if I bought it at launch and it drops 100$ a month later.


The Samsung 4k monitor was supposed to be $799 too, but I picked one up from Newegg at $599 come preorder time. $799 is MSRP, but lets see what happens come launch day. This monitor has a huge level of demand, so its possible the price may be kept high.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> The Samsung 4k monitor was supposed to be $799 too, but I picked one up from Newegg at $599 come preorder time. $799 is MSRP, but lets see what happens come launch day. This monitor has a huge level of demand, so its possible the price may be kept high.


id seriously appreciate it if you pre-order me one.

ill rep u, i promise.

seriously though noob, CRT is the superior monitor technology and TN panels are worthless.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dart06*
> 
> It's such an insanely hard price to justify. I may just wait for reviews and see what people think about it then.
> 
> I would have complete buyers remorse if I bought it at launch and it drops 100$ a month later.


Let's list the features that drive the price:

8-bit, better performing TN (more expensive than other TN)
1440p 144 Hz native (no hackjob overclocking, it's in the design)
G-Sync

I don't know about you, but I think the price is quite justifiable. We're getting a lot that a $200 1080p monitor doesn't have. Is it $600 worth? I for one think so.


----------



## Oneminde

HOLY CRAP -ASUS anounced that the price - probably (Sweclokers info) - in Sweden will be close to $1199,- or 8000,- sek. That can't be right, they must have confused the dollar vs sek.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> id seriously appreciate it if you pre-order me one.
> 
> ill rep u, i promise.
> 
> seriously though noob, CRT is the superior monitor technology and TN panels are worthless.


God I hate you, Kenny.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> 1440p 144 Hz native (no hackjob overclocking, it's in the design)


Interestingly enough one of the reason for the delay has been down to ASUS having to design a suitable cooling system that can be produced in sufficient quantities for a marketable product. This plus the fact the only known 2560 x 1440 TN panel in production is actually 60Hz natively suggests that there may indeed be overclocking going on. But it will be all sorted out by ASUS in the factory and presumably 100% stable.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> HOLY CRAP -ASUS anounced that the price - probably (Sweclokers info) - in Sweden will be close to $1199,- or 8000,- sek. That can't be right, they must have confused the dollar vs sek.


VAT at work?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Interestingly enough one of the delays has been down to ASUS having to design a suitable cooling system that can be produced in sufficient quantities for a marketable product. This plus the fact the only known 2560 x 1440 TN panel in production is actually 60Hz natively suggests that there may indeed be overclocking going on. But it will be all sorted out by ASUS in the factory and presumably 100% stable.


I more meant in reference to the cheap Korean 1440p monitors that are capable of being overclocked on your desk, but were never really designed for it. There's a big, big difference between overclock hacks and Asus saying that they're doing it, even if it's the same process. If your Swift doesn't work at 144Hz, you RMA it.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Interestingly enough one of the reason for the delay has been down to ASUS having to design a suitable cooling system that can be produced in sufficient quantities for a marketable product. This plus the fact the only known 2560 x 1440 TN panel in production is actually 60Hz natively suggests that there may indeed be overclocking going on. But it will be all sorted out by ASUS in the factory and presumably 100% stable.


Asus has mentioned several times that they are creating a new, custom TN panel specifically for this monitor.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Asus has mentioned several times that they are creating a new, custom TN panel specifically for this monitor.


And this. I had forgotten that part.


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> HOLY CRAP -ASUS anounced that the price - probably (Sweclokers info) - in Sweden will be close to $1199,- or 8000,- sek. That can't be right, they must have confused the dollar vs sek.


Yeah I guess so. 25% standard + customs, roughly 14 % .. so that is $799,- x 1.39 = $1110,- so actually very close to the Sweclockers quote


----------



## The EX1

I'll be ordering three and hopefully the pre-orders will be open soon.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I'll be ordering three and hopefully the pre-orders will be open soon.


How exactly are you going to drive 3 of these. 4x 6gb 780s won't do it. And 4x titan black won't do it as they are voltage locked. Only config that could even come close is 4x kingpin overclocked to oblivion, and you would run out of vram.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> How exactly are you going to drive 3 of these. 4x 6gb 780s won't do it. And 4x titan black won't do it as they are voltage locked. Only config that could even come close is 4x kingpin overclocked to oblivion, and you would run out of vram.


Not being able to fully cap them out now is not a reason not to get it. These things have ridiculous headroom.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Not being able to fully cap them out now is not a reason not to get it. These things have ridiculous headroom.


What kind of logic is that? Let me spend $2400 to not actually use them.

A single overclocked 780ti gets around 60fps on most demanding games at 1440p. You're not going to be anywhere NEAR capping them out. Nothing can cap it out on demanding games. With 4 gpu's you're only going to get a few fps above 60 on each of the monitors.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Not being able to fully cap them out now is not a reason not to get it. These things have ridiculous headroom.


Unless Gsync gets surround support, you're gonna be throwing away the two most important features. 144hz and GSYnc. You can Run these at 144hz with dual cards, but at mid to low settings on your games, again negating the benefits of this monitor.

1080 at 120hz with ultra settings looks better than 1440p at 120hz with low settings.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What kind of logic is that? Let me spend $2400 to not actually use them.
> 
> A single overclocked 780ti gets around 60fps on most demanding games at 1440p. You're not going to be anywhere NEAR capping them out. Nothing can cap it out on demanding games. With 4 gpu's you're only going to get a few fps above 60 on each of the monitors.


I guess it de[pends what games people play most. With 4 780ti, you can max every FPS game out there, with Battlefield being the one that you may have to bring to high or mid settings for the 100+ fps. AAA tittles will probably be ok, if it wasn'r for very poor optimizations at launch.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What kind of logic is that? Let me spend $2400 to not actually use them.
> 
> A single overclocked 780ti gets around 60fps on most demanding games at 1440p. You're not going to be anywhere NEAR capping them out. Nothing can cap it out on demanding games. With 4 gpu's you're only going to get a few fps above 60 on each of the monitors.


One can always look at it from the perspective of buying three reputable, high quality monitors that have good warranties, and just the three of them can come out close to that price (especially if you're in Canada, where high quality 1440p monitors are still upwards of $800 CAD just by themselves). I personally will only be buying one Swift (well, two if you count the one for my husband) because I'll get different panel types for my side monitors as image quality is a higher priority for the sides (the central one will be mainly used for gaming)


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I guess it de[pends what games people play most. With 4 780ti, you can max every FPS game out there, with Battlefield being the one that you may have to bring to high or mid settings for the 100+ fps. AAA tittles will probably be ok, if it wasn'r for very poor optimizations at launch.


2x ti can get you 120fps on BF4, but they're talking about 3 rog swift in surround. 4x gpu isn't going to be enough for 7680x1440 and 120fps on each monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> One can always look at it from the perspective of buying three reputable, high quality monitors that have good warranties, and just the three of them can come out close to that price (especially if you're in Canada, where high quality 1440p monitors are still upwards of $800 CAD just by themselves). I personally will only be buying one Swift (well, two if you count the one for my husband) because I'll get different panel types for my side monitors as image quality is a higher priority for the sides (the central one will be mainly used for gaming)


ASUS RMA doesn't count as a warranty lol. Might as well get 3x 2560x1440 60hz ips monitor then since you're not going to be much over 60fps. 1 swift is optimal for current gpu's. 4x maxwell will be needed for 3 of these, not only for performance, but for vram.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> 2x ti can get you 120fps on BF4, but they're talking about 3 rog swift in surround. 4x gpu isn't going to be enough for 7680x1440 and 120fps on each monitor.
> ASUS RMA doesn't count as a warranty lol. Might as well get 3x 2560x1440 60hz ips monitor then since you're not going to be much over 60fps. 1 swift is optimal for current gpu's. 4x maxwell will be needed for 3 of these, not only for performance, but for vram.


4, 780 ti at mid to high can def get 120fps on surround 4k. Maybe not at Ultra, but should still look very good at high, with minimal AA.

Its a FPS afterall, most of the time you're focused on the enemies, not staring at a pond admiring the high quality textures on flowers







, So going from Ultra to Med settings shouldn't be a problem. Again, BF4 being the only one. TItanfall should run great at 1440p 144hz surround with just 3 780ti.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> ASUS RMA doesn't count as a warranty lol. Might as well get 3x 2560x1440 60hz ips monitor then since you're not going to be much over 60fps. 1 swift is optimal for current gpu's. 4x maxwell will be needed for 3 of these, not only for performance, but for vram.


I go through my local store. Sure, their IPR's add a bit to the cost, but Memory Express is usually VERY good about honouring them. Usually with "oh, it's broken? Here's a new one" with most pieces of gear. It keeps the downtime fairly minimal if things break.

I will ~not~ be getting a non-gsync monitor for my main gaming display when I buy new monitors. G-Sync provides benefits even as low as 40fps (it works as low as 30fps), and the hardware based variable refresh rate is something I'm very much so looking forward to. Additionally, I don't believe in maxing out settings if there's no visible difference to my eyes, nor do I even feel the need to keep settings at their highest if it means poor frame rates. G-Sync (to eliminate stuttering) in combination with zero flicker backgrounds (I'm fairly light sensitive) and 1440p is a lovely combination to me.

Additionally, IPS monitors tend to have a few noticeable issues with faster paced games. I've no problems with IPS/VA/etc for use on my secondary monitors that I won't be gaming on (since other panel types work better for photography work, and general basic browsing), but the rapid refresh capabilities of a 144Hz flicker free G-Sync monitor is just too tempting to even try resisting against for what I want as the main gaming monitor.

The $799 USD MSRP doesn't phase me, I'm just hoping the "Canada Tax" bumps it up to no higher than $849 CAD before GST/HST/PST per monitor.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> What kind of logic is that? Let me spend $2400 to not actually use them.
> 
> A single overclocked 780ti gets around 60fps on most demanding games at 1440p. You're not going to be anywhere NEAR capping them out. Nothing can cap it out on demanding games. With 4 gpu's you're only going to get a few fps above 60 on each of the monitors.


The kind of logic that you can get these monitors and use them for a couple _generations_ of GPUs.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 4, 780 ti at mid to high can def get 120fps on surround 4k. Maybe not at Ultra, but should still look very good at high, with minimal AA.
> 
> Its a FPS afterall, most of the time you're focused on the enemies, not staring at a pond admiring the high quality textures on flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , So going from Ultra to Med settings shouldn't be a problem. Again, BF4 being the only one. TItanfall should run great at 1440p 144hz surround with just 3 780ti.


$5000 on gpu and monitors to not run a game at max?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> The kind of logic that you can get these monitors and use them for a couple _generations_ of GPUs.


Future proofing is never a good idea. What if a new tech or a better monitor comes out before other generations, then you've wasted major money.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Asus has mentioned several times that they are creating a new, custom TN panel specifically for this monitor.


ASUS don't make panels. They make monitors. They are heavily modifying an existing panel and may be working closely with panel manufacturer (AUO most likely) to do so.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> *$5000 on gpu* and monitors to not run a game at max?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future proofing is never a good idea. What if a new tech or a better monitor comes out before other generations, then you've wasted major money.


Where do you get 5000 from?

You're already spending 2100 for monitors, whats another 2100 for GPUs? Not everyone is broke or limited. Just saying if someone can afford 3 of these, they should be able to afford GPUs to run it. With the 4K push, it won't be long before GPUs arrive that can push 3 of these with ease. Like I said, even at med-high settings at 120fps, is still gonna look good. The fact that you can't max a game out don't make it the game bad. Most people can't even tell if the settings are on high or Ultra. Especially the game requires you to move a lot.

Not every game requires beefy GPUs. not everyone is into playing Crysis 3 24/7.

Bioshock Infinite, Batman Origins, Blacklist, are AAA games that can be maxed at surround 1440p with 3 780ti. Next Gen GPUs are also around the corner.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> ASUS don't make panels. They make monitors. They are heavily modifying an existing panel and may be working closely with panel manufacturer (AUO most likely) to do so.


No, it's a new panel. Designed by ASUS and manufactured by an unnamed OEM


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Where do you get 5000 from?
> 
> You're already spending 2100 for monitors, whats another 2100 for GPUs? Not everyone is broke or limited. Just saying if someone can afford 3 of these, they should be able to afford GPUs to run it. With the 4K push, it won't be long before GPUs arrive that can push 3 of these with ease. Like I said, even at med-high settings at 120fps, is still gonna look good. The fact that you can't max a game out don't make it the game bad. Most people can't even tell if the settings are on high or Ultra. Especially the game requires you to move a lot.
> 
> Not every game requires beefy GPUs. not everyone is into playing Crysis 3 24/7.
> 
> Bioshock Infinite, Batman Origins, Blacklist, are AAA games that can be maxed at surround 1440p with 3 780ti. Next Gen GPUs are also around the corner.


3gb vram of the 780ti isn't going to be enough for 3 of these. You're going to need titans, and that's 3k to 4k. 2400 for monitors. So you're telling me someone is going to spend 6-7k on these two components ALONE and not even run max settings? I play bf4, and that's a game where surround helps. You don't need surround for games like lol. The games you listed are single player, if you want imersiveness get ips for the colors.

You need a single overclocked titan to get 60fps on bf4 maxed out. Early maxwell is going to be voltage locked. You're not getting anywhere near 120fps with any setup. Your excuse is lowering settings to med? Yeah let me spend 10grand on a rig and run med settings. This thread is full of people pulling stuff out of their ass. Im done with this crap.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> No, it's a new panel. Designed by ASUS and manufactured by an unnamed OEM


I was really just disputing the phrase: _"Asus has mentioned several times that *they are creating* a new, custom TN panel specifically for this monitor."_ because it's incorrect. I've been reliably informed by industry contacts that AUO are the panel manufacturer and that the panel is essentially a heavily modified version of their M270DTN01.1. That was the original plan back in January and I assume it's still the case.

It is technically a new panel even if heavily based on existing model and it will have its own designation eventually. It's also important because AUO's parent company BenQ will likely be introducing some competition to the SWIFT at some point. Probably why ASUS are being so coy about the specifics of the panel and why some people here and elsewhere falsely think that ASUS have some sort of monopoly on this special panel that they've created for their own use. It's not true at all.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I was really just disputing the phrase: _"Asus has mentioned several times that *they are creating* a new, custom TN panel specifically for this monitor."_ because it's incorrect. I've been reliably informed by industry contacts that AUO are the panel manufacturer and that the panel is essentially a heavily modified version of their M270DTN01.1. That was the original plan back in January and I assume it's still the case.
> 
> It is technically a new panel even if heavily based on existing model and it will have its own designation eventually. It's also important because AUO's parent company BenQ will likely be introducing some competition to the SWIFT at some point. Probably why ASUS are being so coy about the specifics of the panel and why some people here and elsewhere falsely think that ASUS have some sort of monopoly on this special panel that they've created for their own use. It's not true at all.


Interesting info not posted here yet. Thanks.

I would imagine that ASUS has a non-compete agreement with AUO's subsidiary BenQ for a certain amount of time. Perhaps part of the reason for the high price is to recoup the price ASUS paid AUO/BenQ to secure a temporary monopoly. Just a guess. Either way, it's a justified premium for me if it means that ASUS paid AUO/BenQ to produce something they otherwise would not have produced.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Interesting info not posted here yet. Thanks.
> 
> I would imagine that ASUS has a non-compete agreement with AUO's subsidiary BenQ for a certain amount of time. Perhaps part of the reason for the high price is to recoup the price ASUS paid AUO/BenQ to secure a temporary monopoly. Just a guess. Either way, it's a justified premium for me if it means that ASUS paid AUO/BenQ to produce something they otherwise would not have produced.


Well yes, whichever way you look at it the SWIFT will be the first of its kind. And ASUS have put a lot of effort into the development of the monitor and want it to be 'just right' before they release it. I think the excitement here is quite justified.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I was really just disputing the phrase: _"Asus has mentioned several times that *they are creating* a new, custom TN panel specifically for this monitor."_ because it's incorrect. I've been reliably informed by industry contacts that AUO are the panel manufacturer and that the panel is essentially a heavily modified version of their M270DTN01.1. That was the original plan back in January and I assume it's still the case.
> 
> It is technically a new panel even if heavily based on existing model and it will have its own designation eventually. It's also important because AUO's parent company BenQ will likely be introducing some competition to the SWIFT at some point. Probably why ASUS are being so coy about the specifics of the panel and why some people here and elsewhere falsely think that ASUS have some sort of monopoly on this special panel that they've created for their own use. It's not true at all.


So, nobody else is using this panel in this configuration, as of right now.

Are you just saying that Asus didn't "create" it because they contracted out for fabrication? That seems unnecessarily pedantic. I guess that means Apple didn't "create" the iPhone.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So, nobody else is using this panel in this configuration, as of right now.
> 
> Are you just saying that Asus didn't "create" it because they contracted out for fabrication? That seems unnecessarily pedantic. I guess that means Apple didn't "create" the iPhone.


I'm simply trying to clear up certain misconceptions people have that ASUS have produced some panel from the ground up for their own product which nobody else will be using. Of course the panel manufacturer has to communicate with ASUS and take into account their personal requirements. But ASUS are certainly not the only player here and are not really in control of how the panel itself turns out. This monitor is only possible because of a lot of legwork done by other companies who are directly involved in the panel manufacture. ASUS have to take care of the rest of the monitor, not the panel.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Everyday I get up and look at this thread. I think I have a problem...


I know right! me too

anyone at computex seen any of these?


----------



## pathfindercod

Looking at benchmarks there is very little to gain adding more than 2 780ti in a system. I doubt 3-4 will make enough difference...


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So, nobody else is using this panel in this configuration, as of right now.
> 
> Are you just saying that Asus didn't "create" it because they contracted out for fabrication? That seems unnecessarily pedantic. I guess that means Apple didn't "create" the iPhone.


It's not pedantic at all when he posts an accurate description of the panel sourcing, complete with companies and model numbers. Did you know the info in his post before he posted it? I didn't.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Oh yeah, thats right. I forgot I was posting on NitPick Network.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> ASUS don't make panels. They make monitors. They are heavily modifying an existing panel and may be working closely with panel manufacturer (AUO most likely) to do so.


Hmmm. So you say, but then JJ said, on PC DIY.......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ*
> *We pushed to provide the best possible experience possible in developing a panel that did not exist* and carefully considered multiple aspects in the design and develop ( many specifically in relation to pc enthusiasts and pc gamers ). Some of these points are that most TN panels are only 6bit color performance or 6bit + frc / dithering. The ROG SWIFT is a native 8 bit panel. While this will not compete with IPS or PLS in regards to there 8bit performance, it still offers a considerably improved experience compared to the majority of current TN panels. This among many other factors shows the commitment to provide a panel that meets the realistic needs and wants of the community while also ensuring the specifications needed for this monitor could be met. Ultimately if a user still wants the absolute best in color fidelity, accuracy and viewing angle they will stay or get a IPS/PLS display but at the disadvantage of not having the performance specifications offered on TN based monitors. This is nature of the panel technology now. With that noted we are excited and committed to continuing to collect feedback from the community and our users and looking to see how we can further bridge the benefits of IPS/PLS and TN panels in a single monitor.


He said "we", not AUO. K, I have fulfilled my nitpick requirement for this forum.


----------



## PCM2

He is a marketing guy. Of course he isn't going to mention that the panel is actually manufactured by a company whose parent is one of their direct competitors.







Of course they (ASUS) are involved in the development as I said. I don't see it as nitpicking, simply getting across a crucially important fact that seems to be overlooked by some members of this forum and other communities.


----------



## Arc0s

New Asus 28" 4k Gsync monitor:

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/38183/your-new-monitor-the-asus-28-inch-4k-capable-g-sync-monitor/index.html


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> He is a marketing guy. Of course he isn't going to mention that the panel is actually manufactured by a company whose parent is one of their direct competitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they (ASUS) are involved in the development as I said. I don't see it as nitpicking, simply getting across a crucially important fact that seems to be overlooked by some members of this forum and other communities.


It hardly seems crucially important. The panel is new, it didn't exist before, and Asus provided significant design input. What does it matter who actually did the fab? Why is that crucially important?

Seems like you're raining on Asus's parade for...no reason I can really understand. Why is this crucially important?


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> He is a marketing guy. Of course he isn't going to mention that the panel is actually manufactured by a company whose parent is one of their direct competitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they (ASUS) are involved in the development as I said. I don't see it as nitpicking, simply getting across a crucially important fact that seems to be overlooked by some members of this forum and other communities.


OK, I'm willing to concede that point. However, I do agree with Mand that the specifics of the fab company doesn't really matter to most people. To use his example of the iPhone, samsung did (and still does) manufacture most of the parts in the iPhone. In fact, they fabricate the A7 chip thats in the 5S model currently available -- a processor that Apple themselves tout very loudly as a processor of their own design. Samsung and Apple, as you likely know, are not only competitors, but also have been locked in a bitter legal struggle for years. To drive the point home, the A series is Apple's modified version of an existing ARM processor, much like the comparison you are making to these panels.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It hardly seems crucially important. The panel is new, it didn't exist before, and Asus provided significant design input. What does it matter who actually did the fab? Why is that crucially important?
> 
> Seems like you're raining on Asus's parade for...no reason I can really understand. Why is this crucially important?


It's interesting to those of us who are industry outsiders to learn how the panel sourcing process works. And once again, it's information you nor I knew before he posted it.

Without ASUS, the panel would not exist. That's all that needs to be said imo.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It hardly seems crucially important. The panel is new, it didn't exist before, and Asus provided significant design input. What does it matter who actually did the fab? Why is that crucially important?
> 
> Seems like you're raining on Asus's parade for...no reason I can really understand. Why is this crucially important?


I simply want to open some people's eyes to the possibility of similar products being in the pipeline from other manufacturers. And competition is good for driving down price which is one aspect that is not to everyone's liking. That's especially true here in the UK where ASUS products like this seem to demand an unjustified premium over similar product from competing brands.

Some people think that the ROG SWIFT is going to be a one-of-a-kind and that they will hold some sort of monopoly on this panel which they have 'manufactured' for use on their product. I am not trying to discredit the product, don't get me wrong. I think it's wonderful what ASUS are doing here, I'm just as excited as the next person about the PG278Q and I think Juan Jose G is doing a fantastic job at marketing it. There will undoubtedly be some unique aspects of the SWIFT and the ROG brand of course has unique appeal for many people. It's a very desirable monitor, absolutely.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Some people think that the ROG SWIFT is going to be a one-of-a-kind and that they will hold some sort of monopoly on this panel which they have 'manufactured' for use on their product.


I'm not aware of anybody thinking this.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I simply want to open some people's eyes to the possibility of similar products being in the pipeline from other manufacturers. And competition is good for driving down price which is one aspect that is not to everyone's liking. That's especially true here in the UK where ASUS products like this seem to demand an unjustified premium over similar product from competing brands.
> 
> Some people think that the ROG SWIFT is going to be a one-of-a-kind and that they will hold some sort of monopoly on this panel which they have 'manufactured' for use on their product. I am not trying to discredit the product, don't get me wrong. I think it's wonderful what ASUS are doing here, I'm just as excited as the next person about the PG278Q and I think Juan Jose G is doing a fantastic job at marketing it. There will undoubtedly be some unique aspects of the SWIFT and the ROG brand of course has unique appeal for many people. It's a very desirable monitor, absolutely.


This certainly lends clarity to your case. I'm not sure anyone thinks that this will be the only monitor of its kind, only the first. I at the very least assume there will be many 1440p gsync monitors capable of high refresh rates. I would be very surprised if there _wasn't_ a competing product released by a competitor.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 4, 780 ti at mid to high can def get 120fps on surround 4k. Maybe not at Ultra, but should still look very good at high, with minimal AA.
> 
> Its a FPS afterall, most of the time you're focused on the enemies, not staring at a pond admiring the high quality textures on flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , So going from Ultra to Med settings shouldn't be a problem. Again, BF4 being the only one. *TItanfall should run great at 1440p 144hz surround with just 3 780ti*.


Titanlfall doesn't support SLI...it will never run at 1440 [email protected], at least, unless they finally decide to support it, which at this point is looking pointless with their rapidly falling userbase


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> This certainly lends clarity to your case. I'm not sure anyone thinks that this will be the only monitor of its kind, only the first. I at the very least assume there will be many 1440p gsync monitors capable of high refresh rates. I would be very surprised if there _wasn't_ a competing product released by a competitor.


I've engaged with a few users on my website who clearly thought that this monitor was going to be a 'one of a kind' for the foreseeable future. And also, down in part to the marketing, thought that ASUS built everything about the monitor (including the panel) and would be 'keeping it for themselves'. I know many people, such as yourself, are aware of the difference between a monitor. Perhaps I'm being overly sensitive but I wager there will be many people reading this thread who aren't aware of this. And who don't think alternatives will be offered in the near future.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I've engaged with a few users on my website who clearly thought that this monitor was going to be a 'one of a kind' for the foreseeable future. And also, down in part to the marketing, thought that ASUS built everything about the monitor (including the panel) and would be 'keeping it for themselves'. I know many people, such as yourself, are aware of the difference between a monitor. Perhaps I'm being overly sensitive but I wager there will be many people reading this thread who aren't aware of this. And who don't think alternatives will be offered in the near future.


Well, considering that Acer has also announced a G-Sync display (28" 4k, 60 Hz) and recently Asus announced their own 28" 4k G-Sync, there certainly is reason to believe alternatives will be offered in the near future.

No word yet on a direct competitor to the Swift, targeting 120+ Hz refresh, though.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I've engaged with a few users on my website who clearly thought that this monitor was going to be a 'one of a kind' for the foreseeable future. And also, down in part to the marketing, thought that ASUS built everything about the monitor (including the panel) and would be 'keeping it for themselves'. I know many people, such as yourself, are aware of the difference between a monitor. Perhaps I'm being overly sensitive but I wager there will be many people reading this thread who aren't aware of this. And who don't think alternatives will be offered in the near future.


I would wager a guess that they have secured rights from BenQ for a temporary monopoly on the panel. That's fine with me. I'm willing to pay the premium to ASUS for taking the initiative.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Well, considering that Acer has also announced a G-Sync display (28" 4k, 60 Hz) and recently Asus announced their own 28" 4k G-Sync, there certainly is reason to believe alternatives will be offered in the near future.
> 
> No word yet on a direct competitor to the Swift, targeting 120+ Hz refresh, though.


Hopefully this monitor is a huge commercial success for ASUS, and manufacturers see the proof of the demand for this type of monitor in the marketplace. That would benefit us all going forward.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I would wager a guess that they have secured rights from BenQ for a temporary monopoly on the panel. That's fine with me. I'm willing to pay the premium to ASUS for taking the initiative.


Sure, as soon as we CAN pay a premium for it. #stillwaiting


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> 3gb vram of the 780ti isn't going to be enough for 3 of these. You're going to need titans, and that's 3k to 4k. 2400 for monitors. So you're telling me someone is going to spend 6-7k on these two components ALONE and not even run max settings? I play bf4, and that's a game where surround helps. You don't need surround for games like lol. The games you listed are single player, if you want imersiveness get ips for the colors.
> 
> You need a single overclocked titan to get 60fps on bf4 maxed out. Early maxwell is going to be voltage locked. You're not getting anywhere near 120fps with any setup. Your excuse is lowering settings to med? Yeah let me spend 10grand on a rig and run med settings. This thread is full of people pulling stuff out of their ass. Im done with this crap.


That's always been the case, but the fact that you can't max out a game, does not render it useless or not worth it. ON FpS most people won't be able to tell if the settings are on high or ultra. You can tweak the game to look good and perform well.

When 680 and 7970 were on top, those cards couldn't max games out on 1080surround 120hz. People still enjoyed their games. Sure Titans will be better for 1440p surround, but not required. 3gb, will work as long as you tune your settings, but even if they were not everyone is limited on money. Sure it's not the optimal solution, and I'm sure the buyer will be aware that it won't max out every game, but a lot of games will look super good.

Many people buy Corevettes, and rarely hit 90mph on the highway. Why do they buy these expensive sports cars? for pure pleasure and simply because they can. If I had money, Id buy a Ferrari just to go get Ice cream on Sunday.

If BASHAA is running 4k surround with 4 Titans, people can most definitely run 1440K with either 780ti, or Titans and Still enjoy their games.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I've engaged with a few users on my website who clearly thought that this monitor was going to be a 'one of a kind' for the foreseeable future. And also, down in part to the marketing, thought that ASUS built everything about the monitor (including the panel) and would be 'keeping it for themselves'. I know many people, such as yourself, are aware of the difference between a monitor. Perhaps I'm being overly sensitive but I wager there will be many people reading this thread who aren't aware of this. And who don't think alternatives will be offered in the near future.


I am with you bro.
There are for sure people thinking like that, including me.

They said that's a completely new panel with true 8 bit color production so the logical consequence was that the other future G-Sync monitors like the BenQ XL2420G are going to be 6 bit with dithering. So there's hope for 1080p with 8 bit colors on the XL2420G for example.

..afaik there were even people in this thread who were like "we won't see a similar specs monitor like this for a long time".

So..
Quote:


> I've engaged with a few users on my website who clearly thought that this monitor was going to be a 'one of a kind' for the foreseeable future.


..this pretty much nailed it.


----------



## HonoredShadow

I would love to see a 1080p version of this panel with GSync and Lightboost. You would get good looking games with GREAT frame rates instead of losing that 30-40% to 1440p.

Also some games, namely indie games like Terrairia and such don't even support 1440p. I play all games not just AAA games.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> I would love to see a 1080p version of this panel with GSync and Lightboost. You would get good looking games with GREAT frame rates instead of losing that 30-40% to 1440p.
> 
> Also some games, namely indie games like Terrairia and such don't even support 1440p. I play all games not just AAA games.


It exists, sort of. The VG248QE supports a gsync DIY install kit that converts the monitor into a 1080p Gsync capable 144hz monitor. I have one, and it works great. I have no idea if you can get one pre-assembled, though.

There are tons of 1080p gsync monitors coming down the pipe as well. Please note that you cannot use ULMB (LightBoost) and Gsync at the same time.


----------



## HonoredShadow

I want an 8bit panel. I also know that you can't use them at the same time. Have been following this monitor since the beginning.

Thanks though.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> It exists, sort of. The VG248QE supports a gsync DIY install kit that converts the monitor into a 1080p Gsync capable 144hz monitor. I have one, and it works great. I have no idea if you can get one pre-assembled, though.
> 
> There are tons of 1080p gsync monitors coming down the pipe as well. Please note that you cannot use ULMB (LightBoost) and Gsync at the same time.


you can get them from places like digital storm, or at least you could before the DIY kit came out.

seriously though jaff. swift. for me. do it.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> I want an 8bit panel. I also know that you can't use them at the same time. Have been following this monitor since the beginning.
> 
> Thanks though.


Isn't the new Samsung one a 10 bit TN? So there is the possibility in even more.. as long as i am not wrong.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Isn't the new Samsung one a 10 bit TN? So there is the possibility in even more.. as long as i am not wrong.


The Samsung ud590d is 8-bit per subpixel processing plus 2-bit FRC. It is not true 10-bit.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> The Samsung ud590d is 8-bit per subpixel processing plus 2-bit FRC. It is not true 10-bit.


Thanks for the clarification, Wrex.


----------



## kakao

i play bf4 on 1440p all ultra 2x AA one 780ti classi @1300 and i get 90-120 fps depend on map. if i disable AA i have 100-140. So i will love this monitor!!!! when is the realese date?


----------



## WompaStompa11

"July" 2014 is all we know.


----------



## rodrigos122

From JJ
Quote:


> We have been working to ramp up production on the new heatsink which was a new process ( doing an all black heatsink ). This is a reality of trying new and different design implementations. Availability is expecting to be in early June.


can't wait


----------



## writer21

So this will be available june or july.


----------



## Mand12

They just did a big presentation at Computex on their various ROG products, which included this:


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So this will be available june or july.


July. The previous post was n old quote from the PCDIY. The date changed and was officially announced at Computex late Monday night. the official word is July.

See the following for the slides shown at Computext (swift is at the bottom):

http://rog.asus.com/323592014/labels/rog-exclusive/rog-at-computex-2014-ares-iii-gr8-crossblade-gladius-gx500-formula-impact-g20-gk2000/


----------



## xSociety

Crunch time on saving up the funds!


----------



## Threx

Excitement for July.









That 4k G-sync one looks interesting, too. I wonder what the price and launch date are.

And off topic: Did Nvidia not squeak a single word on Maxwell at Computex?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> And off topic: Did Nvidia not squeak a single word on Maxwell at Computex?


Not that I've seen. Nor anything from AMD about new GPU lines either.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Excitement for July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 4k G-sync one looks interesting, too. I wonder what the price and launch date are.


Price is unknown, but apparently a Q2 2014 release date (so . . . this month -- potentially beating the Swift to the market). I'd like to get both the 4K Acer and the Swift, but little is known about the Acer, so I'll wait for more info / reviews.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I really hope is available on July.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I really hope is available on July.


If it slipped at this point, given the Computex presentation, that would be a major, major, MAJOR screwup on the part of their marketing team.


----------



## pixil8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Crunch time on saving up the funds!


Well if it comes July that's perfect timing for us Aussies cause it's tax return time









Bring it on!!


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Price is unknown, but apparently a Q2 2014 release date (so . . . this month -- potentially beating the Swift to the market). I'd like to get both the 4K Acer and the Swift, but little is known about the Acer, so I'll wait for more info / reviews.


I actually meant the Asus one, not the Acer.


----------



## fantasticgcg

Yes please hurry up and release this monitor or a 4k with g sync I'm getting very impatient!


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I don't see 4k gaming really viable in very near future.. like 30 fps on SLI rigs on games like BF4 doesnt really seem good and worth sacrifice for 4K..
maybe its me, but 1440p is the future 1080p.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I don't see 4k gaming really viable in very near future.. like 30 fps on SLI rigs on games like BF4 doesnt really seem good and worth sacrifice for 4K..
> maybe its me, but 1440p is the future 1080p.


This is probably correct, though 4k gaming is quite viable if you have a pair of 780s/290s or better and don't mind turning down/off the AA at 4k. And honestly... AA is not really needed at that point anyways (I don't even really think it's needed much at 1440p).


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I don't see 4k gaming really viable in very near future.. like 30 fps on SLI rigs on games like BF4 doesnt really seem good and worth sacrifice for 4K..
> maybe its me, but 1440p is the future 1080p.


4k gaming is already viable and can be done, if I can handle BF3 well with a single 780ti I'm sure others can with greater hardware. Then again I don't try to attain max details in everything since I learned after a point the graphical detail is negligible vs. the performance decrease you experience.

4k is really nice, but that, or 1440p will only become the new standard over 1080p when it becomes cheap enough. Were going to need more of those Korean monitors for sub $300 but from big time manufacturers. Possibly with Intel backing Samsung for cheap 4k panels that could be possible in the future.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

As I said, 4K is not viable yet.. you would have to sacrifice details in game and AA (yes its still visible even on 4k..)
Looking at benchmarks almost no game can manage to get over 60fps (which I consider absolute minimum for me) and most of them are around 30-40 with 780ti SLI !

1440p is the future for upcoming few years


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> As I said, 4K is not viable yet.. you would have to sacrifice details in game and AA (yes its still visible even on 4k..)
> Looking at benchmarks almost no game can manage to get over 60fps (which I consider absolute minimum for me) and most of them are around 30-40 with 780ti SLI !
> 
> 1440p is the future for upcoming few years


For people who need all the AA cranked up at 4k,yes.

For people who can handle no/minimal AA and have $1k+ GPU budgets, it's viable now. Higher resolution trumps lower resolution + AA anyways.

Most games are maxable with 60fps + and AA anyways... Only the real demanding stuff needs settings turned down (bf4/crysis 3 /etc).


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Why do you argue against facts.. gaming at 4K is not viable at the moment without sacrifices.
Deal with it


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Why do you argue against facts.. gaming at 4K is not viable at the moment without sacrifices.
> Deal with it


not viable to YOU.

people tend to speak for everyone around here.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Why do you argue against facts.. gaming at 4K is not viable at the moment without sacrifices.
> Deal with it


It's a hell of a lot more viable on a G-Sync display, however. Get to 30 FPS minimum, and you're set. Much easier than trying to cap out 60 FPS while trying to avoid stuttering.

Of course there are sacrifices. There are always sacrifices. For some people, the sacrifices are worth it. For you, they aren't. But for people who aren't you, gaming at 1080 is a sacrifice they're not willing to make either.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> As I said, 4K is not viable yet.. you would have to sacrifice details in game and AA (yes its still visible even on 4k..)
> Looking at benchmarks almost no game can manage to get over 60fps (which I consider absolute minimum for me) and most of them are around 30-40 with 780ti SLI !
> 
> 1440p is the future for upcoming few years


I hardly notice the benefits of AA on this 4k monitor in front of me, I'm glad you can say it does without having used one.

1440p will only be the future if it is cheap enough. You can say it's the future because it is far less demanding gaming wise vs 4k but if they are all still $400+ range nothing will really change the adoption rate. Especially when you are talking like this in a thread where this monitor costs just as much as a 4k panel, it certainly won't help 1440p be the future. Not to _everyone_ that is.

Well you know how that saying goes, it's Christmas in July when this monitor finally comes to town.


----------



## mtbiker033

crossing fingers for July

but prepared for September

lol


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> crossing fingers for July
> 
> but prepared for September
> 
> lol


It would take a screwup of massive proportions to make them miss the July window. You don't make a presentation like the one they did at Computex with a big slide devoted to something a month away unless you're sure you can make it.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> crossing fingers for July
> 
> but prepared for September
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> It would take a screwup of massive proportions to make them miss the July window. You don't make a presentation like the one they did at Computex with a big slide devoted to something a month away unless you're sure you can make it.
Click to expand...

At this point, they've probably got everything worked out and are just building inventory.


----------



## vlps5122

hopefuly 4k 144 hz g sync is out in a year


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> hopefuly 4k 144 hz g sync is out in a year


Nope. 120Hz+ 4k panels aren't going to happen until we have a cable/connector capable of communicating that quantity of data. i.e. 2016 or 2017 at the earliest


----------



## z999z3mystorys

My guess is that if they really really wanted too, they could force 4k 120hz it to work, by using more than one cable for data, it's been done before (multiple cables for one display that is): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_T220/T221_LCD_monitors

Granted I do not thing such an option is likely, just that if it was needed, the cable limitations can be overcome.


----------



## kache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Nope. 120Hz+ 4k panels aren't going to happen until we have a cable/connector capable of communicating that quantity of data. i.e. 2016 or 2017 at the earliest


Neh, there are ways to bypass that, like using 2 displayport connections.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Nope. 120Hz+ 4k panels aren't going to happen until we have a cable/connector capable of communicating that quantity of data. i.e. 2016 or 2017 at the earliest


ill stick to my 1080p 144 hz g sync until then, hopefully its sooner than 2017


----------



## Asus11

I dont like ASUS wording.. ''READY IN JULY 2014'' this sounds like.. they will be finished making it by then..I predict another 1-2 months after July..before they actually RELEASE IT

sadface / thetruth

I swear ASUS has been a big let down this past year.... this monitor, then their 780ti matrix.. hell scrap the matrix. no point releasing it.. its too late


----------



## Arizonian

I've been contemplating between the new 1440p and 4K resolution with g-sync for months now. I've come to the conclusion I'm sticking with 1440p @ 144 Hz.

I don't see 1440p @ 144 Hz on an IPS panel for at least two years from this release happening IMO. When it does I speculate it will come with higher input lag and ghosting / motion blur like current IPS panels @ 60 Hz. While I wait to see what they might bring I'm might as well enjoy this for the next two to three years in the meantime.

I like the idea of being able to watch 3D blu-ray movies again from my desk without pushing a kid off the 2nd rig. I like the idea when I get enough GPU again I can play the occasional 3D vision games when I feel. Something I still enjoy, you either like it or not. I'm glad I still have my first Nvidia glasses kit with emitter saved when I got my VG278Q with built in emitter. So no 4K which doesn't offer this feature.

Since I'm looking to build a third rig by Broadwell release I'll need another monitor soon. So it boils down I just can't see myself buying another 1440p 60 Hz IPS monitor. Don't want a 1080p monitor again. So I've come to the conclusion this one is the next monitor for me.

Is it mid-July yet?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I don't see 1440p @ 144 Hz on an IPS panel for at least two years from this release happening IMO.


I don't think we're going to see 120 Hz+ ever on an IPS panel (no, the "overclockable" Korean models don't count). I don't know if OLED can do 120 Hz or when that might be here, but it doesn't look like anyone is interested in making an IPS/PLS/VA/IGZO/etc panel at >60 Hz... everyone seems to be happy with TN, for better or worse.

IMO this is somewhat due to an overemphasized false dichotomy of "IPS = professional monitor" and "120 Hz = gaming monitor" along with the idea that gamers don't care about the disadvantages of TN.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Back after several days away for work.....

Anything spicy and good to know?


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I don't think we're going to see 120 Hz+ ever on an IPS panel (no, the "overclockable" Korean models don't count). I don't know if OLED can do 120 Hz or when that might be here, but it doesn't look like anyone is interested in making an IPS/PLS/VA/IGZO/etc panel at >60 Hz... everyone seems to be happy with TN, for better or worse.
> 
> IMO this is somewhat due to an overemphasized false dichotomy of "IPS = professional monitor" and "120 Hz = gaming monitor" along with the idea that gamers don't care about the disadvantages of TN.


OLED could do a lot more than 120hz, the problem with OLEDs is longevity, as the blue diodes tend to degrade more quickly than the red and green ones.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Back after several days away for work.....
> 
> Anything spicy and good to know?


Just that we have a pretty firm July for a release date.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I dont like ASUS wording.. ''READY IN JULY 2014'' this sounds like.. they will be finished making it by then..I predict another 1-2 months after July..before they actually RELEASE IT
> 
> sadface / thetruth
> 
> I swear ASUS has been a big let down this past year.... this monitor, then their 780ti matrix.. hell scrap the matrix. no point releasing it.. its too late


Makes me nervous as well (although I still think it will be released in July). Asus' advantage in being first dwindles as more gsync panels are being announced. Customers may end up waiting for models from other vendors. Unless another WQHD / 144hz / gsync monitor is announced, I'm dead set on purchasing the Swift as soon as it's available.


----------



## Mand12

I really don't get all the nervousness and skepticism. It was a major presentation devoted exclusively to the ROG line. They said a specific release window, and it's _next month._ This is not some hastily tweeted blip, this is a clear date in an incredibly public setting.

They wouldn't have said it if they weren't sure.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

the real question here is which one of you are going to give me a line of credit to get one of these things ordered.....

i had to pay out a stupid amount of money to have my yard sodded, and now i cant afford a swift......









i nominate Noobasauruswrex.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Just that we have a pretty firm July for a release date.


Well, that is good.

I came back into the thread to share a link over to Kip's thread in the News section...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493896/kiph-rog-goodies-from-kip-at-computex-2014

A thread dedicated to ROG and pay particular attention to the video on the "G-Sync" presentation, it is using the Swift.

At about 50 seconds she turns the display and the camera goes to about 170 degrees off and you can still see the picture! I would say the angle was well within the normal dead zone for a normal TN.

I got really excited to see that unintentional demonstration.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Looks good. She also said in that video "It's going to be available in July."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> the real question here is which one of you are going to give me a line of credit to get one of these things ordered.....
> 
> i had to pay out a stupid amount of money to have my yard sodded, and now i cant afford a swift......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i nominate Noobasauruswrex.


Just sell all your unnecessary items: game console, printer, disc drive, HDD, old monitor, laptop, HTPC, fridge, car, wife, etc.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I cant watch any video or read any information about this monitor anymore, it is like taking too much viagra.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I cant watch any video or read any information about this monitor anymore, it is like taking too much viagra.


I hope you all realize that this thread has become the virtual day one Fanboy release line, like what the Apple guys and gals do on iPhone release night.

Just lining up for days talking about the impending awesome!


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Just sell all your unnecessary items: game console, printer, disc drive, HDD, old monitor, laptop, HTPC, fridge, car, wife, etc.


dang, i actually dont have much of that stuff...

no console, i do have a printer but its not mine, havent had a disc drive in years, all of my harddrives are either broken or in use, no HTPC, fridge is brand new, my car is public transportation, and i couldnt get anything for my old lady.

i could however sell my vg248qe w/gsync......

anyone interested in a couple cats? ive got a tortie ill sell for $20 bucks, and a blue burmese ill sell for $780. the burmese plays fetch tho....


----------



## fantasticgcg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I don't see 4k gaming really viable in very near future.. like 30 fps on SLI rigs on games like BF4 doesnt really seem good and worth sacrifice for 4K..
> maybe its me, but 1440p is the future 1080p.


Easily viable I've got 3 titans 60 defo done
What are you going on about???
You wouldn't need AA at the resolution
So u deal with it !


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Ok I guess when they say that most of Earths population is stupid they are right.

Well, there is like 5 people on this forum who CAN play at 4k with sacrifices like no AA and lowering settings at 30-60 fps. OK

If you call this viable for masses, then you are part of that stupid..


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Ok I guess when they say that most of Earths population is stupid they are right.
> 
> Well, there is like 5 people on this forum who CAN play at 4k with sacrifices like no AA and lowering settings at 30-60 fps. OK
> 
> If you call this viable for masses, *then you are part of that stupid*..


There is a difference between saying something is "viable" and something is "viable for the masses", and if you don't understand that, then the irony of making the bold statement is absolutely amazing.

And it was clear that "viable" was intended, not "viable for the masses", because 1440p is not "viable for the masses" for a number of years either, especially since only about 1% of Steam users are using it. In almost any sense that 1440p is "viable", 4k is also "viable".


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Ok I guess when they say that most of Earths population is stupid they are right.
> 
> Well, there is like 5 people on this forum who CAN play at 4k with sacrifices like no AA and lowering settings at 30-60 fps. OK
> 
> If you call this viable for masses, then you are part of that stupid..


i like how you think the world revolves around what you consider viable.

funny thing though, different people have different ideas of what is viable and what is not.

what is viable to you may not be to someone else. im getting that you dont understand this concept though.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Ok lets consider this:
you *can* play at *1440p* with *single graphic card* most of games *maxed out even with aa.* @60fps
you *cannot* play at *4k* with *two graphic cards* most of games *maxed out even without aa*[email protected]

I might have said viable and I meant probably viable for most of gamers.. I thought that was obvious.. as I was comparing 1440p with 1080p which is currently the n1 numbers wise..
What I wanted to say that 1440p is becoming new '1080p' and 4k new '1440p' as it was few years ago..


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Ok lets consider this:
> you *can* play at *1440p* with *single graphic card* most of games *maxed out even with aa.* @60fps
> you *cannot* play at *4k* with *two graphic cards* most of games *maxed out even without aa*[email protected]
> 
> I might have said viable and I meant probably viable for most of gamers.. I thought that was obvious.. as I was comparing 1440p with 1080p which is currently the n1 numbers wise..


You have a pair of nasty double standards here here.

1) Any game that can be maxed out by a single card at 1440p can also be maxed out on two cards at 4k.

2) Most gamers neither have 1440p monitors, nor 4k monitors, nor the GPU muscle to do what you describe above.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> You have a pair of nasty double standards here here.
> 
> 1) Any game that can be maxed out by a single card at 1440p can also be maxed out on two cards at 4k.
> 
> 2) Most gamers neither have 1440p monitors, nor 4k monitors, nor the GPU muscle to do what you describe above.


What?

4K is more than double the pixels as 1440P, 16:9 "4K" displays have 8,294,400 pixels while 1440P has 3,686,400 pixels. Completely ignoring the fact that multiple cards do not scale to 100%, you are entirely wrong. Just because a single card does well at 1440P doesn't mean two will perform the same at 4K.

You would need over 100% scaling on a second card for two cards to perform at 4K the same way 1 does at 1440P.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> What?
> 
> 4K is more than double the pixels as 1440P, 16:9 "4K" displays have 8,294,400 pixels while 1440P has 3,686,400 pixels. Completely ignoring the fact that multiple cards do not scale to 100%, you are entirely wrong. Just because a single card does well at 1440P doesn't mean two will perform the same at 4K.
> 
> You would need over 100% scaling on a second card for two cards to perform at 4K the same way 1 does at 1440P.


Your framerates at 4k with 2 cards, assuming an average scaling of about 80% (typical), are going to be (assuming pure GPU scaling with resolution, which is again typical) about 20-25% lower at 4k than 1440p with a single card. (1.8x GPU power / 2.25x resolution increase = 80% relative theoretical FPS)
So a theoretical worst case scenario for this is something like:
1) 60 fps on single card, maxed out, 1440p
2) 40fps, maxed out, two cards, 4k

So the absolute worst case scenario is that you drop some AA. I realize that for some games, drivers are not mature at 4k, and on some cards (especially 2GB ones), there may be VRAM limitations, and things won't scale all the time (a tiny handful of games don't scale much with SLI/CF).

But the fact is that IF a game is playable on a single card at 1440p, it WILL be playable at comparable - if not identical - graphics settings on two cards at 4k.

*And NONE of this changes the fact that ALL of this is atypical for gamers. You are very misled if you think that any of what we are talking about is "viable for the masses". The masses are playing at 1080p-or-less with less-than-max settings on GPUs like a 560 ti.*

At 4k, in all games where SLI/CF scale normally, all games except Crysis 3 are maxable on two cards at 60fps if you are comfortable turning AA down or off. All games except Crysis 3 are maxable on two cards at playable framerates (40+) even with AA.

I'm starting to think you are trolling......


----------



## vlps5122

people have differering needs of performance. personally i like playing high end titles at complete max settings 100+ fps so i game on a 1080p monitor with 3 780 ti kingpins. some peple would game at 4k with just 1 780 ti.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Ok I guess when they say that most of Earths population is stupid they are right.
> 
> Well, there is like 5 people on this forum who CAN play at 4k with sacrifices like no AA and lowering settings at 30-60 fps. OK
> 
> If you call this viable for masses, then you are part of that stupid..


While we're throwing insults, you should know that AA is significantly less important as pixel density rises.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> people have differering needs of performance. personally i like playing high end titles at complete max settings 100+ fps so i game on a 1080p monitor with 3 780 ti kingpins. some peple would game at 4k with just 1 780 ti.


Yea, but how much benefit are you getting from that 3rd card? Serious question, like 75 to 85% gain with second card and like 20% on third? Some games probably even run worse with three cards in.

*Is this wrong?*


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Yea, but how much benefit are you getting from that 3rd card? Serious question, like 75 to 85% gain with second card and like 20% on third? Some games probably even run worse with three cards in.
> 
> *Is this wrong?*


The only benefit I saw having 3 Titan's, was that extra 200+k PPD for [email protected] Besides that the 3rd card was entirely useless for me, even while playing on triple monitor Surround 120 Hz. Some things do benefit from 3 cards, not as much as you would with 2, but sometimes it's worth it. This past year though I'm pretty dead set on single card/single monitor with all the issues I've faced using Surround (mainly Nvidia being crappy with drivers). It'll be nice to try out the new Lightboost, and to see what GSYNC offers.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fantasticgcg*
> 
> Easily viable I've got 3 titans 60 defo done
> What are you going on about???
> *You wouldn't need AA at the resolution*
> So u deal with it !


I don't own a 4K monitor, but I'd say it's not as simplistic as you make it out to be. The need for AA at a certain resolution will also depend on the size of the monitor and your viewing distance.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I don't own a 4K monitor, but I'd say it's not as simplistic as you make it out to be. The need for AA at a certain resolution will also depend on the size of the monitor and your viewing distance.


Rather or not you "need" AA is perhaps not simplistic. However, there is one simplistic truth here that is easy to forget: As far as image quality is concerned, higher resolution + less/no AA >>>>>> lower resolution with AA.


----------



## Strider49

And I'm not saying the opposite, but I guess different people, different scenarios will have different needs.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Your framerates at 4k with 2 cards, assuming an average scaling of about 80% (typical), are going to be (assuming pure GPU scaling with resolution, which is again typical) about 20-25% lower at 4k than 1440p with a single card. (1.8x GPU power / 2.25x resolution increase = 80% relative theoretical FPS)
> So a theoretical worst case scenario for this is something like:
> 1) 60 fps on single card, maxed out, 1440p
> 2) 40fps, maxed out, two cards, 4k
> 
> So the absolute worst case scenario is that you drop some AA. I realize that for some games, drivers are not mature at 4k, and on some cards (especially 2GB ones), there may be VRAM limitations, and things won't scale all the time (a tiny handful of games don't scale much with SLI/CF).
> 
> But the fact is that IF a game is playable on a single card at 1440p, it WILL be playable at comparable - if not identical - graphics settings on two cards at 4k.
> 
> *And NONE of this changes the fact that ALL of this is atypical for gamers. You are very misled if you think that any of what we are talking about is "viable for the masses". The masses are playing at 1080p-or-less with less-than-max settings on GPUs like a 560 ti.*
> 
> At 4k, in all games where SLI/CF scale normally, all games except Crysis 3 are maxable on two cards at 60fps if you are comfortable turning AA down or off. All games except Crysis 3 are maxable on two cards at playable framerates (40+) even with AA.
> 
> I'm starting to think you are trolling......


I am trolling?

You are the one that said if a game can be maxed out with 1 card at 1440P it could be with two, and then after I shot that down you came back simply proving that I was correct. Even using your own math you came to the conclusion that there is a 33% performance difference between single card 1440P and two card 4K (40 fps vs 60 fps).

Also, at what point did I say anything was viable for the masses? I made no mention of the masses or anyone other than yourself and what you originally had.

So again, I stand firm in my original statement which you attempted to counter yet only proved....


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I am trolling?
> 
> You are the one that said if a game can be maxed out with 1 card at 1440P it could be with two, and then after I shot that down you came back simply proving that I was correct. Even using your own math you came to the conclusion that there is a 33% performance difference between single card 1440P and two card 4K (40 fps vs 60 fps).
> 
> Also, at what point did I say anything was viable for the masses? I made no mention of the masses or anyone other than yourself and what you originally had.
> 
> So again, I stand firm in my original statement which you attempted to counter yet only proved....


Sorry, I was posting in a hurry and thought you were H4wk (who made the "viable for the masses" comment), hence the trolling comment.

Anyways, remember to take my performance comment in context. I was not trying to make an absolute claim about "anything 1 GPU can do at 1440p, 2 GPUs can do at 4k", but rather I was replying to and refuting this statement:
Quote:


> you can play at 1440p with single graphic card most of games maxed out even with aa. @60fps
> you cannot play at 4k with two graphic cards most of games maxed out even without [email protected]


This statement is incorrect, because if the first statement is true, then the latter statement is false, because the performance is close enough that turning off AA is almost always going to make up the performance difference.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Sorry, I was posting in a hurry and thought you were H4wk (who made the "viable for the masses" comment), hence the trolling comment.
> 
> Anyways, remember to take my performance comment in context. I was not trying to make an absolute claim about "anything 1 GPU can do at 1440p, 2 GPUs can do at 4k", but rather I was replying to and refuting this statement:
> This statement is incorrect, because if the first statement is true, then the latter statement is false, because the performance is close enough that *turning off AA is almost always going to make up the performance difference.*


Ah, alright, you thought I was someone else, makes sense now!

That bold part is very important to note, AA can add a lot of overhead and a lot of people stepping up resolution think they need to keep it as high as they did at 1080P. I found that at 1440P 2x is often more than enough to look as good as 8x+ at 1080P when it comes to jaggies.

I haven't messed with gaming at 4K, but with my eyes (not the best) I imagine I could easily do without AA.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Ah, alright, you thought I was someone else, makes sense now!
> 
> That bold part is very important to note, AA can add a lot of overhead and a lot of people stepping up resolution think they need to keep it as high as they did at 1080P. I found that at 1440P 2x is often more than enough to look as good as 8x+ at 1080P when it comes to jaggies.
> 
> I haven't messed with gaming at 4K, but with my eyes (not the best) I imagine I could easily do without AA.


I've not even really felt like I have needed AA at 1440p. I can see jaggies if I go looking for them, and I usually have had the GPU power to use AA anyways, but the times I've played without it, I haven't really minded. 1440p with no AA certainly looks much better than 1080p with tons of AA applied.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> I've not even really felt like I have needed AA at 1440p. I can see jaggies if I go looking for them, and I usually have had the GPU power to use AA anyways, but the times I've played without it, I haven't really minded. 1440p with no AA certainly looks much better than 1080p with tons of AA applied.


Just the added field of view in a lot of games, especially MMOs is pretty damn nice! Being able to shove your HUDs way off to the side to open up what you can actually see is amazing!


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Yea, but how much benefit are you getting from that 3rd card? Serious question, like 75 to 85% gain with second card and like 20% on third? Some games probably even run worse with three cards in.
> 
> *Is this wrong?*


the 3rd card is a smaller bump then 1st to 2nd card, i have seen a benefit in every game that supports 2 cards with 3 cards though, never had worse performance with 3 cards over 2 cards.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Yea, but how much benefit are you getting from that 3rd card? Serious question, like 75 to 85% gain with second card and like 20% on third? Some games probably even run worse with three cards in.
> 
> *Is this wrong?*


The text in the chart itself says, and the numbers back it up, that it's hitting a CPU-limited situation. Solution? Up resolution. 1080 is a joke for SLI of basically any configuration, let alone 3x 780 Ti. It's simply not hard enough a task. So, yes, it is wrong.

Redo that test on 1440p, or even better 4k, and you'll show much, much better scaling.


----------



## Krulani

Just got my 2nd 780ti. I'm ready for this monitor!


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Your framerates at 4k with 2 cards, assuming an average scaling of about 80% (typical), are going to be (assuming pure GPU scaling with resolution, which is again typical) about 20-25% lower at 4k than 1440p with a single card. (1.8x GPU power / 2.25x resolution increase = 80% relative theoretical FPS)
> So a theoretical worst case scenario for this is something like:
> 1) 60 fps on single card, maxed out, 1440p
> 2) 40fps, maxed out, two cards, 4k
> 
> So the absolute worst case scenario is that you drop some AA. I realize that for some games, drivers are not mature at 4k, and on some cards (especially 2GB ones), there may be VRAM limitations, and things won't scale all the time (a tiny handful of games don't scale much with SLI/CF).
> 
> But the fact is that IF a game is playable on a single card at 1440p, it WILL be playable at comparable - if not identical - graphics settings on two cards at 4k.
> 
> *And NONE of this changes the fact that ALL of this is atypical for gamers. You are very misled if you think that any of what we are talking about is "viable for the masses". The masses are playing at 1080p-or-less with less-than-max settings on GPUs like a 560 ti.*
> 
> At 4k, in all games where SLI/CF scale normally, all games except Crysis 3 are maxable on two cards at 60fps if you are comfortable turning AA down or off. All games except Crysis 3 are maxable on two cards at playable framerates (40+) even with AA.
> 
> I'm starting to think you are trolling......


Look, there is over 30% decrease in fps while comparing single card at 1440p vs 2 cards at UHD and 50% decrease in fps while comparing 2 cards at 1440p and 2 cards at UHD in bioshock infinite. At 4K it will be even more difference (4096 x 2160 vs 3840 X 2160 -- 552 960 more pixels...)



What I am trying to say is that UHD/4k is personally for me not viable because it cannot really sustain 60+ fps and therefore smooth gameplay for me personally.. If there are people who enjoy playing at 30-60 fps then its their choice but I will never call that viable









Well, enough of offtopic, lets all pray for PG278Q !


----------



## Lobsterman

Does anyone think/know if this monitor will be able to display the color black as actually black instead of a washed out grey/blue?
Still haven't found a monitor to replace my CRT I bought in 2004


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> _What I am trying to say is that UHD/4k is *personally for me not viable* because it cannot really sustain 60+ fps and therefore smooth gameplay for me personally.. If there are people who enjoy playing at 30-60 fps then its their choice but I will never call that viable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


DING DING DING DING DING!!!! We have a winner!!!






























That's absolutely not what you were saying in some of your previous posts, btw...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Look, there is over 30% decrease in fps while comparing single card at 1440p vs 2 cards at UHD


Your graph just proves what I said earlier... the difference is not so great that turning down/off the AA can't make it up. You see almost precisely the theoretical numbers I mentioned playing out... 2x 780 ti SLI gets ~0.8x the framerate at 4k of a single card at 1440p. Turning down/off the AA would resolve the difference (since Bioshock Infinite doesn't use any real AA, it would be one of the other options if you were so OCD that you couldn't handle 55fps and needed 60).

When I say 4k btw, I mean UHD. I interchange the two until we actually get some screens that use "proper" 4k instead of UHD.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> Does anyone think/know if this monitor will be able to display the color black as actually black instead of a washed out grey/blue?
> Still haven't found a monitor to replace my CRT I bought in 2004


If you want the best blacks get a non tn panel, although this monitor has true 8bit color.

What exaclty is your CRT? This monitor has a higher resolution and refresh rate combination than any crt, and you can get the motion clarity you're used to with lightboost. It has other features like gsync and 3d if you're interested, plus non noticeable input lag. Time to upgrade.


----------



## Lobsterman

I have a 19" Iiyama Vision Master Pro 454, I play at [email protected]
I tried IPS screens and they are just to slow for my needs,
a couple of months ago I tried the Benq XL2420Z 6-bit panel, crappy colors + huge downgrade in image quality + couldn't display the color black, motion clarity was ok but nothing special so sent it back
just this week up until Monday I had a Eizo FG2421 8-bit panel, best 1 so far, awesome motion clarity even without Turbo240, amazing IQ but let down by the gamma shift and weird blacks(VA panel) in dark games which made it hard to see everything on screen at once so sent it back. also had the right-hand edge clouding issue.

Really loved widescreen gaming but I won't sacrifice image quality and black levels for it so kinda stuck, this ROG Swift will be my last hope probably until OLED becomes mainstream, still have uncertainties though as it's still a TN panel, with it being 8-bit does that mean it will have a higher CR of 1000:1?

I think after that my only option is to buy the Benq 2411z which is basically a no-frills version of the 2420z for about £100 cheaper and just use it as an interim monitor until something decent comes out.


----------



## Arm3nian

Benq has been known to have crappy colors, at least from what I've read. This is the first tn with true 8bit. Not sure about the contrast ratio but I think it's 1000:1.

I'm going to wait for reviews on the IQ before I buy it. I think this will give the best gaming experience, but if you're picky about black levels I wouldn't get my hopes up too high.


----------



## Lobsterman

Do you know if the Asus ones have better black levels specifically the ASUS VG248QE?

EDIT*Ah well an open box/returned 2411Z just showed up on amazon for £200 so might just grab it


----------



## Arm3nian

I haven't used that monitor but I have had one very similar, pretty much same specs except 120hz, and it wasn't bad. I sold it and got an IPS instead and while it was better it still wasn't amazing. I think it really depends on the specific monitor and not the panel or brand. I have a tn in front of me where the color black doesn't even exist. I have two ips panels and one looks better than the other. The extra specs of this monitor also add to your gaming experience. Personally after using 2560x1440 there is no going back. Only way to tell if this monitor will fit your needs is to wait for reviews or better yet try it out in person when it launches.


----------



## moogleslam

FreeSync is suddenly real: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8129/computex-2014-amd-demonstrates-first-freesync-monitor-prototype

Thoughts?


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> FreeSync is suddenly real: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8129/computex-2014-amd-demonstrates-first-freesync-monitor-prototype
> 
> Thoughts?


My only thought: Oh god, please don't start that war in this thread again.









I have used Gsync via a DIY kit, so I'll just say this: Gsync is in my hands right now. Freesync, while viable and will likely be worth something when it does get released (speculatively) , is not. Anything in between those 2 facts drops the number of whats I give to 0.

But yeah, cool story bro.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> FreeSync is suddenly real: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8129/computex-2014-amd-demonstrates-first-freesync-monitor-prototype
> 
> Thoughts?


its the same non variable refresh rate demo they showed at CES, only on desktop displays. still showing static refresh rates.

still not really worth a darn.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493758/pcper-amd-demonstrates-prototype-freesync-monitor-with-displayport-adaptive-sync-feature/70


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> What I am trying to say is that UHD/4k is personally for me not viable because it cannot really sustain 60+ fps and therefore smooth gameplay for me personally.. If there are people who enjoy playing at 30-60 fps then its their choice but I will never call that viable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, enough of offtopic, lets all pray for PG278Q !


The whole point of G-Sync is that you don't need 60+ FPS in order to maintain smooth gameplay. 40+ is really all it takes when there isn't any stutter.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> The whole point of G-Sync is that you don't need 60+ FPS in order to maintain smooth gameplay. 40+ is really all it takes when there isn't any stutter.


That's subjective. It may be true for you and other people but not for everyone. Some people feel a night and day difference between 60 and 120fps. (I'm one of them.)
Some people consider nothing short of 120+ fps to be smooth. Once habituated to 120fps, 60fps doesn't cut it anymore. Nor does 40.

For these people, even if the refresh rate and the frame rate are in perfect sync, 40+ won't be experienced as smooth.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> That's subjective. It may be true for you and other people but not for everyone. Some people feel a night and day difference between 60 and 120fps. (I'm one of them.)
> Some people consider nothing short of 120+ fps to be smooth. Once habituated to 120fps, 60fps doesn't cut it anymore. Nor does 40.
> 
> For these people, even if the refresh rate and the frame rate are in perfect sync, 40+ won't be experienced as smooth.


It may be subjective, but lots of people who have experienced/seen Gsync in action are claiming that 40 w/gsync is as good as 60 without it...


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> It may be subjective, but lots of people who have experienced/seen Gsync in action are claiming that 40 w/gsync is as good as 60 without it...


Oh that is surely true.

I'm not disagreeing about that observation.

What I'm saying is that if you're not satisfied with a perfectly V-synced 60fps experience, you won't be with a 40+ g-sync one either.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Ok lets consider this:
> you *can* play at *1440p* with *single graphic card* most of games *maxed out even with aa.* @60fps
> you *cannot* play at *4k* with *two graphic cards* most of games *maxed out even without aa*[email protected]


lol, i see you have little experience with 4K and OC'ed GPU's. Even my gk104 2gb 770's can handle 5120x2160p (11,059,200 pixels), which is 2.7MP higher than regular 4K @ 3840x2160 (8,294,400 pixels).

Here's Batman Arkham city with the highest settings possible including PhysX, DX11 features and what not...


Spoiler: No AA @ 5120x2160p









Spoiler: x2 MSAA @ 5120x2160p







Here is also Dirt 3 at X8MSAA @ 5120x2160p Runs like a charm... Check out that min FPS










Spoiler: Settings









Spoiler: Test Summary







So if 770's can handle 11MP, imagine what 780's in SLI OC'ed can do at 8.2MP... 4K is very playable depending on what hardware you have and how much performance you're able to pull from it.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

So you put stats from two pointless games against mine from Bioshock, yeah, that definitely proves something.
Get lost.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> lol, i see you have little experience with 4K and OC'ed GPU's. Even my gk104 2gb 770's can handle 5120x2160p (11,059,200 pixels), which is 2.7MP higher than regular 4K @ 3840x2160 (8,294,400 pixels).
> 
> Here's Batman Arkham city with the highest settings possible including PhysX, DX11 features and what not...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: No AA @ 5120x2160p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: x2 MSAA @ 5120x2160p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is also Dirt 3 at X8MSAA @ 5120x2160p Runs like a charm... Check out that min FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Test Summary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if 770's can handle 11MP, imagine what 780's in SLI OC'ed can do at 8.2MP... 4K is very playable depending on what hardware you have and how much performance you're able to pull from it.


I can confirm this. I had one of the new Sammy ud590d 4k monitors and played many demanding games on it with and without AA on my 2 superclocked 780ti's. My biggest problems were stuttering due to my 4GB cards running low on Vram on ultra settings. That said, I got better than 60fps in most games (My test bed consisted of Battlefield 4, Assassins Creed 4, Wildstar Beta, Metro: Last Light, Bioshock Infinite, and Batman: Arkham Origins, among others.) which was perfectly acceptable.

The reason I returned it is because the ghosting caused by going back to 60hz after using 144hz and Gsync was too noticeable. That, and Windows 8.1 still has ppi scaling issues with windows 8.1 when using 2 monitors of different resolutions (4k on main monitor, 1080p on secondary.) I returned it a few days after ordering it.

** EDIT ** I also want to point out that I turned on 2X AA and only took about a 5 fps hit on these games. I posted screenshots in this thread probably about 50 pages back (lol)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> So you put stats from two pointless games against mine from Bioshock, yeah, that definitely proves something.
> Get lost.


(-_-)" Ermmmm... Okay... Bioshock Infinite... 770 SLI @ 1398Mhz (core)/ 1928Mhz (mem) completely stable. I game at that so i should know right?









*3840x2160p UltraDX11*

Overall FPS: 230.84 Max, *77.35 Avg*, 14.84 Min

*2560x1440p UltraDX11_DDOF*

Overall FPS: 338.75 Max, *114.32 Avg*, 14.81 Min

*3840x2160p UltraDX11_DDOF*

Overall FPS: 269.69 Max, *47.14 Avg*, 7.02 Min

Is 77 Avg FPS playable enough for you?







... And that's with just 770 SLI... Go find another topic to argue on, you don't know what you're talking about.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DefaultPCBenchmarkMap-2014-06-06.15-16-01.csv 11k .csv file


DefaultPCBenchmarkMap-2014-06-06.15-20-14.csv 11k .csv file


DefaultPCBenchmarkMap-2014-06-06.15-28-33.csv 12k .csv file


----------



## Arm3nian

There is a difference between averaging 60fps and acually having playable gameplay. I can play bf4 with a single ti at downscaled 4k and no AA and "average" 60fps, but during explosions and other intensive scenes it drops to the point where it stutters like crazy and I get killed (not vram related). 2x 780ti could do it but that would be the mininum for me on bf4. Bioshock is less demanding.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> Does anyone think/know if this monitor will be able to display the color black as actually black instead of a washed out grey/blue?
> Still haven't found a monitor to replace my CRT I bought in 2004


No.

With an IPS you get IPS glow and black is more of a grey, and with TNs sort of the same deal. Truthfully the only techs that can show a true black are CRT and Plasma, although VA does a pretty good job on black.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> (-_-)" Ermmmm... Okay... Bioshock Infinite... 770 SLI @ 1398Mhz (core)/ 1928Mhz (mem) completely stable. I game at that so i should know right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3840x2160p UltraDX11*
> 
> Overall FPS: 230.84 Max, *77.35 Avg*, 14.84 Min
> 
> *2560x1440p UltraDX11_DDOF*
> 
> Overall FPS: 338.75 Max, *114.32 Avg*, 14.81 Min
> 
> *3840x2160p UltraDX11_DDOF*
> 
> Overall FPS: 269.69 Max, *47.14 Avg*, 7.02 Min
> 
> Is 77 Avg FPS playable enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And that's with just 770 SLI... Go find another topic to argue on, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> DefaultPCBenchmarkMap-2014-06-06.15-16-01.csv 11k .csv file
> 
> 
> DefaultPCBenchmarkMap-2014-06-06.15-20-14.csv 11k .csv file
> 
> 
> DefaultPCBenchmarkMap-2014-06-06.15-28-33.csv 12k .csv file


Ok, guru3d benchmark with 2x 780Ti has 114 average fps, and you get 114 with 770...


----------



## StonedAlex

I hope they get this monitor out before next semester starts.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> No.
> 
> With an IPS you get IPS glow and black is more of a grey, and with TNs sort of the same deal. Truthfully the only techs that can show a true black are CRT and Plasma, although VA does a pretty good job on black.


And oled. The blacks on my galaxy s3 look amazing, destroys any ips I've seen. Colors in general do look nice and vivid on an IPS, but they should on any display.


----------



## Lobsterman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> No.
> 
> With an IPS you get IPS glow and black is more of a grey, and with TNs sort of the same deal. Truthfully the only techs that can show a true black are CRT and Plasma, although VA does a pretty good job on black.


Yep, I'm all too aware of that







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> And oled. The blacks on my galaxy s3 look amazing, destroys any ips I've seen. Colors in general do look nice and vivid on an IPS, but they should on any display.


Yep, I think for us old die-hard CRT users OLED is the answer we are looking for, seems to be taking forever though, at least another 5 years I reckon.
I'm also keeping an eye on Eizo again this year to see if they release anything that supersedes the FG2421.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> Yep, I'm all too aware of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I think for us old die-hard CRT users OLED is the answer we are looking for, seems to be taking forever though, at least another 5 years I reckon.
> I'm also keeping an eye on Eizo again this year to see if they release anything that supersedes the FG2421.


Oled is the future, but companies make what they think they can sell. A lot of people still game at 30fps on a console on a crappy tv...

Personally I don't notice the non existing blacks on lcds in games as much as in photos or movies. Maybe there are more blacks in reality than devs put in games? The grey bars alone on top and bottom of a bluray on an lcd take so much away from the experience.

The main selling point of the swift is the 2560x1440 @144hz and gsync. I've gotten used to tearing since playing a competitive game with vsync is impossible, but if you look for it you will see how terrible it really is.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Ok, guru3d benchmark with 2x 780Ti has 114 average fps, and you get 114 with 770...


Haha, funny guy... You never heard of overclocking before? Is this Stock.net?

Guru3D's 3dmark11 score list with 3960X...


Mine with 3770K...









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8136920

Yeah... I'm pretty sure i got 114FPS







. Review sites are supposed to give you a general sense of "what to expect"... They're in no way the same as what goes on in the real world. 780ti's in SLI on OCN would probably get 150FPS+ on that same bench. That's why i think you should go get you a 4K monitor, and stop basing your so-called "facts" from reviews online.


----------



## Murlocke

Is this thing still expected to launch this month?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

OC is a variable that is variable.. get it ?

So if you want to prove something then use stock clocks and provide results.. otherwise this is pointless discussion..

Anyway, I won't reply anymore to this offtopic as I did provide my statement.. so if you like playing at low fps at 4k its your choice.

btw, that 770 OCed is almost at my 780 no OC level..


----------



## HonoredShadow

I would like the debate about 4k in this thread to stop also. This thread is for the swift which is not 4k.

Meanwhile, back on topic...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> OC is a variable that is variable.. get it ?
> 
> So if you want to prove something then use stock clocks and provide results.. otherwise this is pointless discussion..
> 
> Anyway, I won't reply anymore to this offtopic as I did provide my statement.. so if you like playing at low fps at 4k its your choice.
> 
> btw, that 770 OCed is almost at my 780 no OC level..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If your stock 780's are beating Guru3d's Titans then that still proves my point that you need to do testing at 4K yourself, and stop relying on review sites to tell you what's playable or not. I don't know if they purposely underclock their GPU's or something, but their results are way off compared to stock results on OCN.

I personally wouldn't call 77avg fps in Bioshock infinte "Low"


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Ok, guru3d benchmark with 2x 780Ti has 114 average fps, and you get 114 with 770...


Gotta back YungBenny911 on this one.

What clocks and drivers was Guru using? Keep on mind some are old benchmarks, drivers, clock speeds, platform, all affect the results. Running the benchmarks with old drivers and slight bump on core clock is usually what reviewers use.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Is this thing still expected to launch this month?


No, mid July looks like a pretty firm ship date at this point.


----------



## Oneminde

ACER - XB280HK this monitor is announced at $1054,- in Sweden and release date is pending, but should be in June since the monitors (47 pcs) are booked at a large retailer. So right now, the ACER will be cheaper than ASUS and yes I know, ASUS is a premium gaming monitor.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> I would like the debate about 4k in this thread to stop also. This thread is for the swift which is not 4k.
> 
> Meanwhile, back on topic...


^This, lets keep this about the monitor; I'm pretty sure there are plenty of video cards and benchmarks threads out there.

Hopefuly review sites will start getting these soon, since the release date is July; they should have them by the end of June maybe?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> ACER - XB280HK this monitor is announced at $1054,- in Sweden and release date is pending, but should be in June since the monitors (47 pcs) are booked at a large retailer. So right now, the ACER will be cheaper than ASUS and yes I know, ASUS is a premium gaming monitor.


4K monitor with Gsync





















... So much want, but... ASUS 1440p + 3D is really, REALLY hard to beat...


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 4K monitor with Gsync
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... So much want, but... ASUS 1440p + 3D is really, REALLY hard to beat...


With the hardware for 60 fps ++ required, then yes, 1440 makes more sense


----------



## Tempest228

It's either this monitor or the PB287Q 4K monitor. Can't decide. Once you experiance 120hz, its really hard to go back. 650 is a bit easier on my wallet then 800.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest228*
> 
> It's either this monitor or the PB287Q 4K monitor. Can't decide. Once you experiance 120hz, its really hard to go back. 650 is a bit easier on my wallet then 800.


For Desktop use I prefer 4K. But for gaming, the 120+ Hz strobing backlight on the Swift will be far more valuable than double the pixels running at 60 Hz with no strobe.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest228*
> 
> It's either this monitor or the PB287Q 4K monitor. Can't decide. Once you experiance 120hz, its really hard to go back. 650 is a bit easier on my wallet then 800.


It's hard to go back from either higher resolution or higher refresh rate









Maybe someday in 2050 we'll be able to have screens that do everything well and won't have to pick and choose anymore.


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> It's hard to go back from either higher resolution or higher refresh rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someday in 2050 we'll be able to have screens that do everything well and won't have to pick and choose anymore.


2050? you better believe it'll be sooner than that.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craftyman*
> 
> 2050? you better believe it'll be sooner than that.


Sure hope so. Since the days of CRTs we haven't really had any movement in that direction though, at least in terms of production-ready technology.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> The text in the chart itself says, and the numbers back it up, that it's hitting a CPU-limited situation. Solution? Up resolution. 1080 is a joke for SLI of basically any configuration, let alone 3x 780 Ti. It's simply not hard enough a task. So, yes, it is wrong.
> 
> Redo that test on 1440p, or even better 4k, and you'll show much, much better scaling.


This.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For Desktop use I prefer 4K. But for gaming, the 120+ Hz strobing backlight on the Swift will be far more valuable than double the pixels running at 60 Hz with no strobe.


So a monitor with Gsync has lightboost built in? Anything need to be configured?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> So a monitor with Gsync has lightboost built in? Anything need to be configured?


Yes, but only the 120+ Hz versions do. It's simply a press of a button on the monitors bezel.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Is this thing still expected to launch this month?


Bumping my question, I don't really see any updates...


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Bumping my question, I don't really see any updates...


Earliest mid July.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Bumping my question, I don't really see any updates...




I will take that date with a grain of salt considering "ready" doesn't exactly mean store shelves or instock ready to order but i guess time will tell.


----------



## Mand12

I actually do anticipate that finding it in stock may be a challenge. I expect high demand.


----------



## Oneminde

HOLD ON TO YOUR HATS .. if you have any. ASUS just showed a 28" UHD G-Sync monitor on Computex.

Seen at 1 min 22 sec into the video - the language is Swedish.


----------



## Murlocke

I wouldn't touch 4K... the hardware and softawre just isn't there yet!

- DPI scaling sucks. Hopefully Windows 9 fixes this.
- It's not reasonable with anything less than 3 top of the line cards.

I tried it briefly on 2x 780Ti and the performance was still pretty bad, 30-45FPS generally.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I wouldn't touch 4K... the hardware and softawre just isn't there yet!
> 
> - DPI scaling sucks. Hopefully Windows 9 fixes this.
> - It's not reasonable with anything less than 3 top of the line cards.
> 
> I tried it briefly on 2x 780Ti and the performance was still pretty bad, 30-45FPS generally.


This. People don't understand how much gpu power is needed for these monitor setups. 4k is 225% harder to run than 1440p. It can be done, but not many people have 4 780ti's/titans. Same thing goes for those thinking they can power 3x rog swift and get 144hz. Lowering settings to low/med (except AA for 4k) doesn't count as powering the monitors. No one spends this kind of money to play games like CS, they spend the money to play graphically appealing games.


----------



## Murlocke

I'm probably going to grab this and quickly return it due to the TN panel, don't get me wrong I want to love this display. I want to see this native 8bit TN panel they've designed from the ground up along with 144hz and gsync. Both of these features have so many people claiming they are game changers, and i've never experienced them.

I'm really just looking for confirmation that I prefer high input lag, high response time panels with massive contrast ratios and amazing color accuracy over speed. I always game with vsync due to being overly sensitive to tearing, even if it causes massive input lag. I want to see all this 144hz and gsync hype for myself, and honestly I would be very surprised if the monitor is not back in the box within an hour of opening it.









I hope i'm wrong... viewing angles, uniformity, and contrast ratio are really my biggest concerns here. The 8bit panel should provide decent colors.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm probably going to grab this and quickly return it due to the TN panel, don't get me wrong I want to love this display. I want to see this native 8bit TN panel they've designed from the ground up along with 144hz and gsync. Both of these features have so many people claiming they are game changers, and i've never experienced them.
> 
> I'm really just looking for confirmation that I prefer high input lag, high response time panels with massive contrast ratios and amazing color accuracy over speed. I always game with vsync due to being overly sensitive to tearing, even if it causes massive input lag. I want to see all this 144hz and gsync hype for myself, and honestly I would be very surprised if the monitor is not back in the box within an hour of opening it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i'm wrong... viewing angles, uniformity, and contrast ratio are really my biggest concerns here. The 8bit panel should provide decent colors.


Well contrast ratio and blacks are going to be like any other lcd, crap. More color depth just gets rid of the need to use dithering, which should improve colors. I don't think there is currently a way to use lightboost and gsync at the same time, so it's either no tearing or no motion blur.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> This. People don't understand how much gpu power is needed for these monitor setups. 4k is 225% harder to run than 1440p. It can be done, but not many people have 4 780ti's/titans. Same thing goes for those thinking they can power 3x rog swift and get 144hz. Lowering settings to low/med (except AA for 4k) doesn't count as powering the monitors. No one spends this kind of money to play games like CS, they spend the money to play graphically appealing games.


You also have to realize that while 4K is slightly more than double as taxing per FPS over 1440p, with the Swift and ULMB you will want to have FPS at 120+. Twice the FPS requirement as 60 Hz/FPS 4K. All the while, you generally don't need AA (or very little) while the 1440p will generally need a higher level of AA. I've found running 1440p at 120+ FPS and 4K at 60+ FPS with similar visual quality to require around the same GPU power. It's also A LOT harder for your CPU to keep a game humming along at 120+ FPS over 60+FPS. Something a ton of people don't realize. A large percentage of "FPS" limits in games is actually the CPU topping out, not the GPU(s).

Now, 4K is definitely sharper and better for text etc. In games, a lot of the "Detail" of 4K is lost and I far prefer the motion of 1440p at 120+ Hz/FPS. Yes, the TN panel in the swift won't have the best colors, black levels or contrast, but it has everything else. Good gaming size/resolution, great motion clarity. I really look forward to getting my hands on this mythical beast.

Now, if Eizo came out with a 27" 1440p version of the VA strobing FG2421 with it's awesome characteristics, that would truly be a game changer.

There are two monitor attributes I can no longer abide. 1080p monitors, and sub 120Hz monitors for gaming. So my list is quite small.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You also have to realize that while 4K is slightly more than double as taxing per FPS over 1440p, with the Swift and ULMB you will want to have FPS at 120+. Twice the FPS requirement as 60 Hz/FPS 4K. All the while, you generally don't need AA (or very little) while the 1440p will generally need a higher level of AA. I've found running 1440p at 120+ FPS and 4K at 60+ FPS with similar visual quality to require around the same GPU power. It's also A LOT harder for your CPU to keep a game humming along at 120+ FPS over 60+FPS. Something a ton of people don't realize. A large percentage of "FPS" limits in games is actually the CPU topping out, not the GPU(s).
> 
> Now, 4K is definitely sharper and better for text etc. In games, a lot of the "Detail" of 4K is lost and I far prefer the motion of 1440p at 120+ Hz/FPS. Yes, the TN panel in the swift won't have the best colors, black levels or contrast, but it has everything else. Good gaming size/resolution, great motion clarity. I really look forward to getting my hands on this mythical beast.
> 
> Now, if Eizo came out with a 27" 1440p version of the VA strobing FG2421 with it's awesome characteristics, that would truly be a game changer.
> 
> There are two monitor attributes I can no longer abide. 1080p monitors, and sub 120Hz monitors for gaming. So my list is quite small.


I was testing bf4 earlier today, and I've ignored FXAA thus far, but it's actually not that bad at 1440p. Gets rid of most jaggies without a performance hit. 4x msaa drops at least 40fps, and the higher the resolution the more the impact. Unfortunately FXAA does blur a little, but there may be a fix. My hexacore destroys games, no bottleneck there. I'm curious to see how the new 8c/16t will perform.

I've also noticed diminishing returns in games with 4k. Good for text/photos but fluidity in games is so much more enjoyable. As long as the panel has good colors I'm fine. I don't notice low contrast or lack of blacks in games as much compared to movies/photos.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Another article
http://rog.asus.com/324842014/gaming-monitors/swift-pg278q-available-july-g-sync-144hz-wqhd-gaming-monitor/


----------



## HonoredShadow

Can we please keep this thread on topic now. I'm fed up of people talking about 4k. This monitor is not 4k. To most people 4k is unrealistic right now. This thread is about a 1440p monitor and what we expect and hopefully reviews and info further down the line.

I hate checking up on this thread to find pages about people going on about something completely different than what the thread is actually meant to be about. If you want to talk 4k, go make a thread please


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm probably going to grab this and quickly return it due to the TN panel, don't get me wrong I want to love this display. I want to see this native 8bit TN panel they've designed from the ground up along with 144hz and gsync. Both of these features have so many people claiming they are game changers, and i've never experienced them.
> 
> I'm really just looking for confirmation that I prefer high input lag, high response time panels with massive contrast ratios and amazing color accuracy over speed. I always game with vsync due to being overly sensitive to tearing, even if it causes massive input lag. I want to see all this 144hz and gsync hype for myself, and honestly I would be very surprised if the monitor is not back in the box within an hour of opening it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i'm wrong... viewing angles, uniformity, and contrast ratio are really my biggest concerns here. The 8bit panel should provide decent colors.


Wow, you hit the nail right on the head for me....

I've tried Asus, Ben-q and the Eizo fg2421(by far the best of these)

In the end I just can't part with my korean IPS monitor, the image quality is just too damn sweet for me to let go...

I'm really hoping I'll try this and say "wow, that's one heck of a nice TN" but I have a bad feeling it will just make me appreciate my IPS even more


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I want to see this native 8bit TN panel they've designed from the ground up along with 144hz and gsync. Both of these features have so many people claiming they are game changers, and i've never experienced them.


To be fair, nobody's experienced them.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Can we please keep this thread on topic now. I'm fed up of people talking about 4k. This monitor is not 4k. To most people 4k is unrealistic right now. This thread is about a 1440p monitor and what we expect and hopefully reviews and info further down the line.
> 
> I hate checking up on this thread to find pages about people going on about something completely different than what the thread is actually meant to be about. If you want to talk 4k, go make a thread please


The monitor is a one of a kind right now. Of course people are going to compare it to what's new out there, just the same way people always bring up TN Vs IPS, or 144Hz vs 60Hz... It's inevitable, check back after 3 pages and you'll still see someone say something about 1440p vs 4K, or TN vs IPS.

This monitor is not going to be out till mid July (or so), so check back at that time







.


----------



## HonoredShadow

I check the thread when I get an email saying someone has posted in it. I don't mind a little off topic like most people but it started to get silly. This is a 1440p monitor. I want to read about this monitor! I do understand that people want to compare though but back on topic would be great.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Can we please keep this thread on topic now. I'm fed up of people talking about 4k. This monitor is not 4k. To most people 4k is unrealistic right now. This thread is about a 1440p monitor and what we expect and hopefully reviews and info further down the line.
> 
> I hate checking up on this thread to find pages about people going on about something completely different than what the thread is actually meant to be about. If you want to talk 4k, go make a thread please


Sounds like you need to start your own forum.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Na I'm here for this: [ASUS] Update: 27" 1440P GSYNC 120Hz RoG Monitor at CES

Anyway... back on topic.


----------



## Amperial

Well.. did someone actually think of wall mounting that baby?
I've personally never done it myself & wondered if i should do that (assuming imma get it)


----------



## Waro

I did and I'm very happy the ROG Swift is mountable. But this time I will use a mount wich is adjustable in height.


----------



## xSociety

Hey guys anyone know what the best way to use an Xbox One and PC on this monitor will be? A HDMI to DP adapter and switch or what?

I HAVE to get a X1 now with Halo CE Online MP. Like it is going to be my life.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I did and I'm very happy the ROG Swift is mountable. But this time I will use a mount wich is adjustable in height.


Suggest a proper one.
I think it's pre neat having it mounted.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> To be fair, nobody's experienced them.


Kip has a thread from Computex in the news section dedicated to ROG products. I put a link a few pages back...

In one of the videos the camera goes a solid 170 degrees off from the ROG Swift, and you can still see the screen. Not exactly to the same degree as an IPS or Plasma, but damn close; far more than a regular TN.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Hey guys anyone know what the best way to use an Xbox One and PC on this monitor will be? A HDMI to DP adapter and switch or what?
> 
> I HAVE to get a X1 now with Halo CE Online MP. Like it is going to be my life.


This is a terrible choice of monitor for use with a console. You won't get above 60 Hz, you can't use G-Sync, and you aren't running 1440p. Get a different monitor for use with a console, and do something else with the $600 difference in price that you didn't spend.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> This is a terrible choice of monitor for use with a console. You won't get above 60 Hz, you can't use G-Sync, and you aren't running 1440p. Get a different monitor for use with a console, and do something else with the $600 difference in price that you didn't spend.


You're not wrong, but I don't think he plans to only play that game on it. The way I understood it was that he would be using it as his PC gaming monitor, but he also wants it to be able to play that particular console game on it. He mentions a HDMI/DP switch, implying that he'll need both plugged in. DP for PC games, HDMI for his console. Not everyone has multiple monitors/screens for multiple different platforms.

I could be wrong too. I'm sure he'll see these and set us both straight.


----------



## Leviathan25

Yes, of course. That's what I would want to do to. My computer desk only has space for one monitor, but I use it as a gaming area for both pc and console. Some kind of input for other devices seems like it would be a pretty big selling point. I've often purchased Asus monitors specifically because they (usually) support HDMI input, and (usually) come with speakers. I know it's not "required" for a g-sync monitor, but with the ROG brand, it seems like it would be important. I'd expect a future version of the monitor to have HDMI input and a lower setting for console gaming and/or using other HDMI devices, such as DVD players or cable boxes.


----------



## CallsignVega

Only two more weeks! A Swift available for your holiday pleasure...


----------



## Arm3nian

Does a true 8bit tn panel even exist? Maybe dithering is some of the reason why colors on today's tn's look bad.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Yes, of course. That's what I would want to do to. My computer desk only has space for one monitor, but I use it as a gaming area for both pc and console. Some kind of input for other devices seems like it would be a pretty big selling point. I've often purchased Asus monitors specifically because they (usually) support HDMI input, and (usually) come with speakers. I know it's not "required" for a g-sync monitor, but with the ROG brand, it seems like it would be important. I'd expect a future version of the monitor to have HDMI input and a lower setting for console gaming and/or using other HDMI devices, such as DVD players or cable boxes.


This one will not have HDMI input. G-Sync is DP specific, it does not even have HDMI ports.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> Does a true 8bit tn panel even exist? Maybe dithering is some of the reason why colors on today's tn's look bad.


It's absolutely a massive reason why color on most TNs look bad.


----------



## boombeef

Mythical beast turning to reality soon?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It's absolutely a massive reason why color on most TNs look bad.


I guess they're calling it e-ips for a reason. Never seen an e-ips though, I'm even more excited to pick this up now.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> I guess they're calling it e-ips for a reason. Never seen an e-ips though, I'm even more excited to pick this up now.


What are they calling e-IPS? The Swift is TN.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> What are they calling e-IPS? The Swift is TN.


JJ said it looks like an e-ips.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> You're not wrong, but I don't think he plans to only play that game on it. The way I understood it was that he would be using it as his PC gaming monitor, but he also wants it to be able to play that particular console game on it. He mentions a HDMI/DP switch, implying that he'll need both plugged in. DP for PC games, HDMI for his console. Not everyone has multiple monitors/screens for multiple different platforms.
> 
> I could be wrong too. I'm sure he'll see these and set us both straight.


Yea, I plan on using it mainly for my PC but also don't want/need a second monitor plugged in just for my competitive Halo CE&2 matches. I'll find something.


----------



## Oneminde

So why not compromise ?
I know people complain about 4K / UHD gaming and i get that. But, as with every setting in a game, one can change that. A 4K monitor can display the 1440 resolution and you will retain the fps desired but you will still have the possibility to display 4K content which you cannot at 1440 p. But then there is a problem. 60 Hz... Oh gee, I can only imagine how people feel, it must be horrible...









And when it comes to scaling, well, that might be a problem, however, I think it is a software issue.

Just my 2 cents. I am on hold for reviews on the ASUS and Acer monitors and then we'll see.


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> So why not compromise ?
> 
> I know people complain about 4K / UHD gaming and i get that. But, as with every setting in a game, one can change that. A 4K monitor can display the 1440 resolution and you will retain the fps desired but you will still have the possibility to display 4K content which you cannot at 1440 p. But then there is a problem. 60 Hz... Oh gee, I can only imagine how people feel, it must be horrible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when it comes to scaling, well, that might be a problem, however, I think it is a software issue.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I am on hold for reviews on the ASUS and Acer monitors and then we'll see.


Are you saying that you'd rather have a 4K monitor, and that you'd just run games at 1440 on it? At 60hz?


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overfiend*
> 
> Are you saying that you'd rather have a 4K monitor, and that you'd just run games at 1440 on it? At 60hz?


Maybe. But it is a theoretical relationship for both panels atm.


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Maybe. But it is a theoretical relationship for both panels atm.


Personally, all I want is a single-input monitor, that can do 120hz (yes, I was happy with 60hz, but after playing for a while at 120 I don't want to go back to 60...) at 1440. G-sync is a bonus.

This fits the bill.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> So why not compromise ?
> 
> I know people complain about 4K / UHD gaming and i get that. But, as with every setting in a game, one can change that. A 4K monitor can display the 1440 resolution and you will retain the fps desired but you will still have the possibility to display 4K content which you cannot at 1440 p. But then there is a problem. 60 Hz... Oh gee, I can only imagine how people feel, it must be horrible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when it comes to scaling, well, that might be a problem, however, I think it is a software issue.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I am on hold for reviews on the ASUS and Acer monitors and then we'll see.


Anything other than non native resolution looks terrible on an lcd. You could do it, but it's a complete waste of money. Either upgrade your system for 4k, or get a monitor with a resolution you can run.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> So why not compromise ?
> 
> I know people complain about 4K / UHD gaming and i get that. But, as with every setting in a game, one can change that. A 4K monitor can display the 1440 resolution and you will retain the fps desired but you will still have the possibility to display 4K content which you cannot at 1440 p. But then there is a problem. 60 Hz... Oh gee, I can only imagine how people feel, it must be horrible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when it comes to scaling, well, that might be a problem, however, I think it is a software issue.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. I am on hold for reviews on the ASUS and Acer monitors and then we'll see.


Running non-native resolution on a LCD is a massive quality loss.... Most 1440p monitors on the market would look better than a 4K monitor rendering a game at 1440p. The only way to really fix that is to turn off scaling, but then you'd be left with an incredibly small image and black bars on all sides.

Now if we get ~36" 4K panels, turning off scaling and running 1440p with bars may be a valid option for those hard to run games.


----------



## Oneminde

The problem is that in reality I need:

1. A system that is build entirely for *editing and graphical content*, preferably 4k = One PC + 2 monitors + one okay card + decent amount of ram + a Firepro render node (server)
2. A system that is built entirely for *1440 resolution G-sync gaming* = One PC + The ASUS Swift + 2-3 GTX 780 Ti or Titan Black.
3. Perhaps a laptop for other stuff.

So, the idea in the industry IS to generate this need. You have options, indeed you do, but non of the options are really compatible with one another. As so many of you point out. Graphics cards today are not really produced for 4K content (besides streaming in 24/30 fps) as that is too demanding and running 4 Titan or Titan Black cards to get higher fps gaming is pure nonsense since the cost of such a system, reliable system, is on the border of insanity and you need a good salary in order to build such a system or systems as I pointed out.

So I am stuck with never getting what I really need due to either high cost or not enough space.

And I am in a bad mood today, so I shouldn't really think about this atm


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> Does anyone think/know if this monitor will be able to display the color black as actually black instead of a washed out grey/blue?
> Still haven't found a monitor to replace my CRT I bought in 2004


It's a TN Panel, so I doubt it... I am using a asus pro art monitor and still have to calibrate it to get close...


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arm3nian*
> 
> JJ said it looks like an e-ips.


"looks like" is not "is"

JJ, quoted in the OP of this thread:
Quote:


> This panel is not targeted at standard entry users targeting sub 300 dollars monitors. As such it does not make for a comparison. With that noted, the feedback that some IPS enthusiasts are not satisfied with panel being TN is a reality of the panel technology and the performance & specifications available for corresponding panels on the market. We pushed to provide the best possible experience possible in developing a panel that did not exist and carefully considered multiple aspects in the design and develop ( many specifically in relation to pc enthusiasts and pc gamers ). Some of these points are that most TN panels are only 6bit color performance or 6bit + frc / dithering. The ROG SWIFT is a native 8 bit panel. While this will not compete with IPS or PLS in regards to there 8bit performance, it still offers a considerably improved experience compared to the majority of current TN panels. This among many other factors shows the commitment to provide a panel that meets the realistic needs and wants of the community while also ensuring the specifications needed for this monitor could be met. Ultimately if a user still wants the absolute best in color fidelity, accuracy and viewing angle they will stay or get a IPS/PLS display but at the disadvantage of not having the performance specifications offered on TN based monitors. This is nature of the panel technology now. With that noted we are excited and committed to continuing to collect feedback from the community and our users and looking to see how we can further bridge the benefits of IPS/PLS and TN panels in a single monitor.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobsterman*
> 
> Does anyone think/know if this monitor will be able to display the color black as actually black instead of a washed out grey/blue?
> Still haven't found a monitor to replace my CRT I bought in 2004


Not even remotely close. The closest you will get to CRT black levels with LCDs are VA panels. Best one at the moment:
http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-BL3200PT-32-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00ITORMNM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400682068&sr=8-1&keywords=BenQ+BL3200PT

Don't expect clear motion on VA though, it's response times are a tad higher than IPS but really shouldn't be too much of a problem unless you want clear non-blurry motion. In that case, this ASUS monitor will achieve that but the BenQ will run circles around it in every other bracket. You can't get both quality and speed, OLED will likely be the first to achieve that.. but expect to spend up to 2 grand for the first 1440p OLED monitors.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Can we please keep this thread on topic now. I'm fed up of people talking about 4k. This monitor is not 4k. To most people 4k is unrealistic right now. This thread is about a 1440p monitor and what we expect and hopefully reviews and info further down the line.
> 
> I hate checking up on this thread to find pages about people going on about something completely different than what the thread is actually meant to be about. If you want to talk 4k, go make a thread please


To be honest, you are correct in some sense but incorrect in others.
1) Yes 4k mobo jumbo is crazy talk:

However each person is inputing his/her opinion which is constructive. I have been in debate over 1440p and 4k, and this thread has helped me decide to stick with a g-sync ROG.
4k was more for me to burn cash, but to have it I WOULD REALLY need to burn cash for 3 GPUs, of which not all games scale correctly.

This monitor would help me play over 60fps maxed settings with 2 780s.

This whole discussion is very profitable so I must disagree to make another thread because this is a comparison not an argument discussion thread concerning the outlook of this monitor to other technologies.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> However each person is inputing his/her opinion which is constructive. I have been in debate over 1440p and 4k, and this thread has helped me decide to stick with a g-sync ROG.


Which is especially relevant given the recent 4k G-Sync announcements. Debating the pros and cons of a 4k versus the Swift is worth doing, and on-topic.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> "looks like" is not "is"


I know it's not an e-ips... I said they compared the color the one. Not in the original quote, he was answering questions in the comments.

Here, original quote:
Quote:


> It is a specially developed TN panel offering comparable performance to an eIPS display in regards to color accuracy, image quality and black reproduction. Overall I feel most enthusiasts and gamers will not have any issues with quality of the display as it equals and excels compared to our current range of VG monitors which have garnered consistently positive feedback from a diverse range of gamers.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Kip has a thread from Computex in the news section dedicated to ROG products. I put a link a few pages back...
> 
> In one of the videos the camera goes a solid 170 degrees off from the ROG Swift, and you can still see the screen. Not exactly to the same degree as an IPS or Plasma, but damn close; far more than a regular TN.


The video in the link you posted no longer works. Any idea where else it can be found?


----------



## Strider49

Have you seen this video from Computex?

--> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/18859-asus-rog-swift-med-wqhd-och-g-sync-i-juli

I'd say the image quality is pretty damn good. But the camera is not 170º off from the ROG Swift.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Have you seen this video from Computex?
> 
> --> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/18859-asus-rog-swift-med-wqhd-och-g-sync-i-juli
> 
> I'd say the image quality is pretty damn good. But the camera is not 170º off from the ROG Swift.


The screen is matte, so I wouldn't expect any video to do it justice. Anyone know of a way to remove the matte? I prefer gloss.


----------



## moogleslam

Well, after reading this thread almost every day since it began, and with release just a few weeks away, I've decided not to buy this. And that's despite it being the thing I'm most excited about besides the Oculus Rift.

I primarily use my PC for iRacing, and while the benefits would be hugely noticeable with iRacing & the Swift, I have instead decide to invest in triples - 3 x ASUS VW266H (25.5" 1920x1200)..... I just think that's going to be more valuable for iRacing. Some day I will return to G-Sync when it works in Surround.


----------



## xaanix

Why wouldn't G-Sync work with surround? I thought I had read the only stumbling block was the DisplayPort requirement -- but that only means you need to jump on x79 (and run triple SLI) or do 2xSLI with cards that have 2 DP outputs (perhaps mini, and regular?), which will become more common going forward.

I'm in the reverse scenario, i currently have triple wide (3 x samsung 2233rz 120hz, 1680x1050) but i'm going to pick up this monitor and make it my main display and probably sell off 1 or two of the others and just keep one as an auxiliary display.

I do admit triple wide is awesome for racing games though. For games with a mouse pointer, it can get annoying (tend to lose the pointer on one of the side screens on occasion)


----------



## istudy92

This monitor requires minimum 2 780 gpus right?


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> This monitor requires minimum 2 780 gpus right?


Or just turn some settings down.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Turn settings d o w n ....

Nope.

Never heard of that one! Heard of up but never down


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Turn settings d o w n ....
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Never heard of that one! Heard of up but never down


Well would you rather play on 1080p with lowered settings or on 720p with all settings maxed out?


----------



## HonoredShadow

It was a joke. I was being a PC gamer. I would rather 1080p than 720p but only natively obviously. But 1440p takes up so much from my 2 670's SLI that I really do have to turn things down sadly. I can't stand 60fps.


----------



## Irelia Supreme

Hey whats is going on all you professionals! Can someone tell me if i would be able to run League of legends on the swift with a single 770gtx, medium settings. Would my FPS suffer, hell im even ok with low-medium settings on certain things. Or should i get another 770 and run them in SLI? I just feel like if its not enough for this monitor then i'll probably get a 780 ti and sell my current 770gtx, its in really good condition. I'm a newb at monitors and graphic cards, i only know how to play league so any answer would be highly appreciated! Peace gangsters


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irelia Supreme*
> 
> Hey whats is going on all you professionals! Can someone tell me if i would be able to run League of legends on the swift with a single 770gtx, medium settings. Would my FPS suffer, hell im even ok with low-medium settings on certain things. Or should i get another 770 and run them in SLI? I just feel like if its not enough for this monitor then i'll probably get a 780 ti and sell my current 770gtx, its in really good condition. I'm a newb at monitors and graphic cards, i only know how to play league so any answer would be highly appreciated! Peace gangsters


You'll easily be getting over 120 fps in League with a single GTX 770 @ 1440p with maxed settings, let alone medium. League is extraordinarily easy to run. Running a GTX 780 nets me close to 260 fps on average (uncapped frame-rate). G-Sync will just be gravy, since you'll be able to run that game uncapped while eliminating screen tearing.

In fact, I'm eying this monitor for League too. I can't give up 1440p for League since the extra screen real estate is awesome for coding, but the tearing is annoying as heck when you run an uncapped frame-rate. And I refuse to play that game with V-Sync on, because the input lag is so immense that I just can't CS (I play ADC/Support/Mid mostly).

I really don't play much AAA titles, so being unable to hit 120+ fps in those titles is of no concern to me too.


----------



## Irelia Supreme

awesome brother thanks for your answer if you ever feel like playing some arams or whatever hit me up on: unranked to d1 <-- thats the D1 smurf im usually on lately. Thanks again!


----------



## jameyscott

Well, I'm ditching surround for this monitor. I'm currently on my QNIX 1440P OC'd to 100hz that I was using on my second system. It's not bad, but not near the clarity or smoothness of my previous set up (portrait ASUS VG248QE's with some settings turned down and GPUs at 1358Mhz)

It's going to be absolutely wonderful to have this montitor. Perfect colors aren't that much of a big deal to me when playing games especially since I play a lot of FPSs, but motion clarity means no headaches for me.







It's also going to be nice not to have to move my whole body to see the darker portions of my screens...

Probably going to pick up another Korean and use two of them as side monitors. Maybe do some surround gaming on occasion, and then get a 1440P IPS for my second system for color correction and stuff like that. What do you guys think?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

btw, g-sync requires you to cap fps because once your fps hits 144 mark it basically brings input lag similar to v-sync

it was found here: http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


----------



## PCM2

I'm interested to see if the technology has been refined to overcome such a limitation. That was discovered by Mark a while back and there has been plenty of time for alteration since then.


----------



## ScottyP

I really want one of these, I'm wondering if it'd be worth it with just one 780. I'd be going to this from a VG248QE.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I really want one of these, I'm wondering if it'd be worth it with just one 780. I'd be going to this from a VG248QE.


Depends what games you are playing. If demanding games then you could do it without any AA and get 60-120fps. Gsync will give you smooth gameplay on demanding games.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> Why wouldn't G-Sync work with surround? I thought I had read the only stumbling block was the DisplayPort requirement -- but that only means you need to jump on x79 (and run triple SLI) or do 2xSLI with cards that have 2 DP outputs (perhaps mini, and regular?), which will become more common going forward.


G-Sync will only work on one monitor I believe. Correct me if I'm wrong, someone. Thanks


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> G-Sync will only work on one monitor I believe. Correct me if I'm wrong, someone. Thanks


yep, currently only 1 monitor.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> btw, g-sync requires you to cap fps because once your fps hits 144 mark it basically brings input lag similar to v-sync
> 
> it was found here: http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


I would hope that this was resolved, as a lot of games don't even give you the option to put in a frame rate cap like Source engine does.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I would hope that this was resolved, as a lot of games don't even give you the option to put in a frame rate cap like Source engine does.


Most games where input lag matters support the option to limit frame rates. For example, I limit my FPS in Battlefield 4 to 140.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Just use afterburner Rivertuner to limit frames in every game or globally

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html

Thought you guys in this forum would know about such a wonderful program! Maybe you should switch forums!


----------



## HonoredShadow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekXHvEK2bbI

First hands on video. Did he say 719 dollars?


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekXHvEK2bbI
> 
> First hands on video. Did he say 719 dollars?


its his accent. I listened several times through noise cancelling headphones, I believe he is saying "seven hundred and ninety us dollars."


----------



## Mals

So I am a little annoyed at the possibility of Maxwell x80 not being out until possibly next year. I am currently running SLI 670's (2GB) and I am wondering if
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekXHvEK2bbI
> 
> First hands on video. Did he say 719 dollars?


http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view2/3857071/they-do-exist-santa-o.gif


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekXHvEK2bbI
> 
> First hands on video. Did he say 719 dollars?


Looks great, can't wait.

It almost looks a little bigger than 27".


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekXHvEK2bbI
> 
> First hands on video. Did he say 719 dollars?


You should post this in the news section.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Will do. Quiet new to these forums. You mean under hardware news forum?


----------



## Mand12

Yep, hardware news. There's a bit of formatting they like for news posts, described in the stickies. For yours, make the topic:

[YouTube] ROG Swift PG278Q Gaming Monitor - First Hands on Video

Add a source link for the video, and a brief explanation if you like.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Done. Thanks for the help. Only have a brief time on PC so not sure what to write but I'm sure it will do!


----------



## vlps5122

argh not sure what to do, i love my 1080p g sync monitor and vram requirements are going up in the future, ppl laugh when i say i have 3 kingpins for 1080p but i hate having to lower things like AA on future titles on 1440p, what should i do boys? go for this monitor?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Just use afterburner Rivertuner to limit frames in every game or globally
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html
> 
> Thought you guys in this forum would know about such a wonderful program! Maybe you should switch forums!


Thanks for the tip!

There is a catch though. I'll quote Mark on this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chief Blur Buster*
> 
> Actually, it is kind of a *law of physics* limitation of sorts, rather than as a bug.
> 
> There is no easy workaround other than reinventing the 3D rendering paradigm to permit easy driver/hardware-side lagless framerate capping which is otherwise not easily possible.
> 
> External framerate limiters *of any kind* adds lag in current 3D architectures.
> Internal framerate limiters can successfully avoid this lag.
> Frames should be throttled right before input reads, and BEFORE rendering, not after already rendering, which is what *external framerate limiters do (e.g. NVInspector, driver capping, VSYNC ON capping, GSYNC limit hitting)*. You have lost the lag battle if you already rendered the frame and then is forced to wait on presenting the frame. Game developers need to allow an internal method of frame rate capping, for full control over lag, without being forced to wait by external limiters after presenting the frame.
> 
> Only the appearance of the lag at, say, fps_max 143 (during 144Hz GSYNC) can legimately be called a potential issue. It can be improved so that there is no lag penalty when you use an in-game framerate limiter closer to Hz. But once an external limit is hit -- you yield game engine control of lag -- when something outside your game forces frames to wait.
> 
> However, new Microsoft and OpenGL APIs could theoretically be made to help assist game developers in making easy, more automatic "Just in Time VSYNC" (ultra low latency VSYNC ON by timing the rendering right before VSYNC). Likewise, hardware can work to reduce the pain of this unavoidable law-of-physics effect, such as in the future, the GSYNC limit can be raised (e.g. [email protected]) so when the limit hits, the lag penalty becomes so small. So engineering solutions exist over the long term, but isn't as simple as an in-game framerate limiter.
> 
> Did you know 8bit Nintendo games and arcade games such as Street Fighter was always VSYNC ON? We never complained about lag. The VSYNC ON only became evil for lag when the 3D accelerator / GPUs arrived, and their framebuffered architecture enforced a mandatory minimum lag from the framebuffering of 3D graphics.
> 
> TL;DR: Sudden lag increases when an external limiter of ANY kind is hit, is not a bug but a law of physics issue for current rendering architectures. This sort of thing requires creative game-developer-side programming to overcome. External framerate limiters force lag, no matter the tech. *For now, game developers MUST proactively work this. Easiest way is simply to add an ability to set a configurable internal framerate limiter, similiar to Source Engine's fps_max command.*


See this thread: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=895

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekXHvEK2bbI
> 
> First hands on video. Did he say 719 dollars?


Awesome. Thank you for the link!

Glad to see the July release is confirmed and is worldwide. I had fear that we would get it later in Europe.
Nice to see also that it operates at 144Hz at full resolution. The 120Hz+ advertised where a bit worrying.


----------



## xentrox

OMG, I haven't checked this thread in a hot second. Are they really going to finally release this damn thing in July?

The bonus check money couldn't have come at a better time. As long as they are still sticking with the $799 retail price. I just can't justify spending more than that.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> argh not sure what to do, i love my 1080p g sync monitor and vram requirements are going up in the future, ppl laugh when i say i have 3 kingpins for 1080p but i hate having to lower things like AA on future titles on 1440p, what should i do boys? go for this monitor?


I think only you can make such a decision. Everyone will have a different opinion about this. There are just too many factor involved.

I will just say that there is no reason to laugh at the 3 kingpins for 1080p. Many games are so demanding and poorly optimized these days that overkill doesn't exist, even for 1080p.

But if you want my opinion anyway, I would go for the Swift.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Dead pixel


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> argh not sure what to do, i love my 1080p g sync monitor and vram requirements are going up in the future, ppl laugh when i say i have 3 kingpins for 1080p but i hate having to lower things like AA on future titles on 1440p, what should i do boys? go for this monitor?


From 1080p to 1440p you can use less AA due to the pixel density increase, so even with 2xAA, or none, the image will still be as good if not better over 1080p with high amounts of AA.

Honestly you have enough power to push 1440p GSYNC easily, and even the Ultra Low Motion Blur aspect as well. As far as VRAM goes, with higher resolution can come with less need for AA. After using a 4k monitor the 3GB's of VRAM on a 780ti is adequate. I don't see much of a need for AA what so ever on the 4k, and if memory serves me right it was the same story in BF3 with my U2711. Maybe 2xAA, but honestly with the image quality 1440p offers AA is really negated, which will certainly with out slightly limited VRAM count.

It depends though, some want max everything, others don't. If you want max everything, vram could be an issue, but I don't know. I fell for the whole vram thing months ago when I planned on 1080p Surround and went with Titan's. It only went above 3GBs twice, and both of those games can be considered poorly optimized, Hitman: Absolution and Rome 2.


----------



## ggp759

Sorry for asking this again but its a really big thread. When does this releases? Thanks


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Sorry for asking this again but its a really big thread. When does this releases? Thanks


July.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I think only you can make such a decision. Everyone will have a different opinion about this. There are just too many factor involved.
> 
> I will just say that there is no reason to laugh at the 3 kingpins for 1080p. Many games are so demanding and poorly optimized these days that overkill doesn't exist, even for 1080p.
> 
> But if you want my opinion anyway, I would go for the Swift.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> From 1080p to 1440p you can use less AA due to the pixel density increase, so even with 2xAA, or none, the image will still be as good if not better over 1080p with high amounts of AA.
> 
> Honestly you have enough power to push 1440p GSYNC easily, and even the Ultra Low Motion Blur aspect as well. As far as VRAM goes, with higher resolution can come with less need for AA. After using a 4k monitor the 3GB's of VRAM on a 780ti is adequate. I don't see much of a need for AA what so ever on the 4k, and if memory serves me right it was the same story in BF3 with my U2711. Maybe 2xAA, but honestly with the image quality 1440p offers AA is really negated, which will certainly with out slightly limited VRAM count.
> 
> It depends though, some want max everything, others don't. If you want max everything, vram could be an issue, but I don't know. I fell for the whole vram thing months ago when I planned on 1080p Surround and went with Titan's. It only went above 3GBs twice, and both of those games can be considered poorly optimized, Hitman: Absolution and Rome 2.


thanks guys, i will think on it for sure


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> btw, g-sync requires you to cap fps because once your fps hits 144 mark it basically brings input lag similar to v-sync
> 
> it was found here: http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


That's just not true. The whole point of GSYNC is to offer smooth performance with no tearing or input lag at frame rates that aren't the same as the monitors refresh rate. If that was the case, there'd be absolutely no point in the technology.

If I buy this monitor, I plan to run it at a targetted minimum of 60FPS. As long as you are fine with 60FPS (most of us have been for decades now), you still get the benefits of being able to go beyond 60FPS when vsync/gsync is enabled. I don't know why people feel they "must" get 144FPS if they buy this monitor. Even 2x 780 will not achieve that in most games.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> That's just not true. The whole point of GSYNC is to offer smooth performance with no tearing or input lag at frame rates that aren't the same as the monitors refresh rate. If that was the case, there'd be absolutely no point in the technology.
> 
> If I buy this monitor, I plan to run it at a targetted minimum of 60FPS. As long as you are fine with 60FPS (most of us have been for decades now), you still get the benefits of being able to go beyond 60FPS when vsync/gsync is enabled. I don't know why people feel they "must" get 144FPS if they buy this monitor. Even 2x 780 will not achieve that in most games.


I'm not sure you understood what he was saying. He's not saying you need to HIT the cap of 144 fps, he's saying that you need to cap it AT 144 fps because once you get >144 fps you have outstripped the maximum htz the screen is capable of showing at. 150 fps cannot have G-sync capability because the screen's refresh rate can no longer match the fps the computer is pushing. As you said, going below 144 fps is fine, and I believe will still look great with G-sync. However, he's right, put an upper limit on your cards so that they don't go above 144.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I'm not sure you understood what he was saying. He's not saying you need to HIT the cap of 144 fps, he's saying that you need to cap it AT 144 fps because once you get >144 fps you have outstripped the maximum htz the screen is capable of showing at. 150 fps cannot have G-sync capability because the screen's refresh rate can no longer match the fps the computer is pushing. As you said, going below 144 fps is fine, and I believe will still look great with G-sync. However, he's right, put an upper limit on your cards so that they don't go above 144.


That wouldn't make any sense though? Why would that ever be a problem? GSYNC caps your FPS at your refresh rate anyway, just like VSYNC to my understanding. So even if that was the case, it would never happen.









There's really no reason to exceed 144FPS either, which would be the only downside.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> 
> 
> Dead pixel


Is it a dead pixel or the targeting single point reticule the promo talks about?? (Asus Game Plus???)


----------



## saer

This dead pixel would be located on the bottom left corner of the screen, definitely not a targeting reticle.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> This dead pixel would be located on the bottom left corner of the screen, definitely not a targeting reticle.


Maybe that is the monitor that has been making rounds around the nation/world at all the trade shows and the like? Been beat to hell and back......

Maybe??? I am going with that, just to comfort myself of any worries.


----------



## istudy92

I sure hope this monitor hits for 600 USD or 650 after tax, I REALLY do not want to buy this monitor at 800 and pay 80 on tax to come out to a grande total of ~900 USD

Have you guys thought about the tax?! It would come out to 900!!!!=[ Now its starting to become hard to justify the cost!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I sure hope this monitor hits for 600 USD or 650 after tax, I REALLY do not want to buy this monitor at 800 and pay 80 on tax to come out to a grande total of ~900 USD
> 
> Have you guys thought about the tax?! It would come out to 900!!!!=[ Now its starting to become hard to justify the cost!


You pay for being an early adopter. I paid over 1600 for my graphics cards and blocks for them because I was one of the first to get the 780 Classifieds. After a few short months the 780Ti came out (and the Classified version shortly after) which would outperform my cards even at the highest overlock I can achieved. Do I regret it? Nope, not one bit. I wanted the performance then and there and that's what I got. You've got to pay to play. If you think it is too much, then wait a year or so when they are cheaper. Hopefully it is ASUS after all.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I sure hope this monitor hits for 600 USD or 650 after tax, I REALLY do not want to buy this monitor at 800 and pay 80 on tax to come out to a grande total of ~900 USD
> 
> Have you guys thought about the tax?! It would come out to 900!!!!=[ Now its starting to become hard to justify the cost!


Looks like 720USD. I'm happy with that, considering there's nothing else like it at the moment.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Looks like 720USD. I'm happy with that, considering there's nothing else like it at the moment.


If you listen to the video closely, he says "around $790", not 719.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Is it a dead pixel or the targeting single point reticule the promo talks about?? (Asus Game Plus???)


.

asus nordic's comment on youtube about that:

"Its actually a tiny piece of styrofoam that ended up on the screen from the box so its not a dead pixel







﻿"


----------



## Oneminde

Its kinda odd that it is ASUS Nordic who reported the most about this monitor. Does that mean that the demand for high end gaming rigs are more in northern Europe


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

The YouTube video comments have a written response confirming price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROG Nordic*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Todd Nunez*
> Did he say $719 USD? That's even better that $799. I have a single EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX, and I'm planning on this monitor, or the older PB278Q. However, I would prefer a new model. If one 3GB 780 isn't enough, then I'll SLI in the future. ﻿
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry its 799 USD. BR Emanuel﻿
Click to expand...


----------



## iMSKG

I just visited dreamhack to see this baby in person(one of the major swedish retailers had one of these). A shame I didnt get to play with it myself since kids would never leave, but boy do this thing look awesome. Don't know what settings they were using, probably full brightness since I thought the viewing angles were alot better than I expected. Gameplay was soooo smooth and beautiful with G-sync. I wish i didn't see it cause now the wait will be even more unbeareable and my Qnix at 110hz feels like a total joke compared to this


----------



## HonoredShadow

How was the black level and colours?


----------



## iMSKG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> How was the black level and colours?


Sorry, I can't really give any feedback on that since I didn't play with it myself. I only saw some Crysis and some Battlefield4, along with some desktop trying settings. And there was also pretty strong lights all around the area where the monitor was so color accuracy and black levels felt hard to judge, but I feel really confident that It's pretty great for a TN-panel.


----------



## Arc0s

More like how were the colors since black levels are crap on LCDs, not including VA panels.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Yes, yes. We get it. We all know. Stop preaching to the converted and probably justifying your purchase.

I had the FG2421 and in quiet alot of games the black level was not great. Not much better than my Samsung TN panel I used to have. I'm not explaining why. Just go and read the TFT review and see the section called Responsiveness and Gaming. You can clearly see G2G was affected and I saw this in many games.



My Panasonic plasma is a different story however...









Anyway I digress. I was just curious if the colours looked better than a normal TN even under extreme lighting.


----------



## Krulani

Has Asus said what the official weight of the monitor is going to be? I'd like to know so I can buy a VESA mount.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Has Asus said what the official weight of the monitor is going to be? I'd like to know so I can buy a VESA mount.


I would get something heavy duty, even if it's really light weight for a 27inch screen. Having a flimsy stand sucks.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I would get something heavy duty, even if it's really light weight for a 27inch screen. Having a flimsy stand sucks.


So do you think 22 lb capacity is heavy duty? This will be my first VESA mount. I want to put the Swift centered, with my current 24" monitor on the right in portrait mode.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> So do you think 22 lb capacity is heavy duty? This will be my first VESA mount. I want to put the Swift centered, with my current 24" monitor on the right in portrait mode.


For cheap, decent capacity you can do ergotron's desk and wall arms. An MX wall holds my Apple 27" (as well as Crossover 27Qs but lighter) just fine and pretty much that's as heavy as they've gotten under the 27" range I think.

Not one for standard non-arms myself so can't comment on them but the Silverstone ARM22SC is something I'd look into for a double adjustable arm mount


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Yes, yes. We get it. We all know. Stop preaching to the converted and probably justifying your purchase.
> 
> I had the FG2421 and in quiet alot of games the black level was not great. Not much better than my Samsung TN panel I used to have. I'm not explaining why. Just go and read the TFT review and see the section called Responsiveness and Gaming. You can clearly see G2G was affected and I saw this in many games.
> 
> 
> 
> My Panasonic plasma is a different story however...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I digress. I was just curious if the colours looked better than a normal TN even under extreme lighting.


I also have a Panasonic plasma they look great







it's a shame they are not going to make them anymore.

Also had the fg2421 (got lucky and received a good one) and sold it to buy this monitor, been playing on 60hz for like 4 months now my eyes are already adjusted to it so it'll be awesome to go back to 120hz again.

Shouldn't review sites be getting the units already since it's releasing next month?


----------



## Craftyman

the waiting on reviews is killing me. I want reviews!!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craftyman*
> 
> the waiting on reviews is killing me. I want reviews!!


I expect those to come out the first week or so of July, maybe a week ahead of launch. Just to get us even more hungry for the damn thing!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> So do you think 22 lb capacity is heavy duty? This will be my first VESA mount. I want to put the Swift centered, with my current 24" monitor on the right in portrait mode.


I use this Siig dual monitor mount and it works really well and is super stable; currently supporting a Samsung S27850D 27" and a Benq XL2420T 24" ... super solid and well built. I also dig that you can get some pretty decent height for the monitors as well since the main column has quite a bit of vertical travel ...

...



...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824994177

...

If this new Asus monitor kicks enough booty, then I'll be replacing the Benq 24" with it ... and so the mount will be holding dual 27" ... I don't expect the ROG monitor to weigh more than 22lbs, BTW ... most likely a good bit less ..


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I expect those to come out the first week or so of July, maybe a week ahead of launch. Just to get us even more hungry for the damn thing!


More hype! More! I want the hype!


----------



## Threx

Think we'll see reviewers getting samples of this monitor before the end of this month?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Think we'll see reviewers getting samples of this monitor before the end of this month?


From what I've heard ASUS is pretty good to their reviewers so they may already have them and are just under an NDA before they can actually release their reviews.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> From what I've heard ASUS is pretty good to their reviewers so they may already have them and are just under an NDA before they can actually release their reviews.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> From what I've heard ASUS is pretty good to their reviewers so they may already have them and are just under an NDA before they can actually release their reviews.


Let me change my question.

Think we'll see reviews before the end of this month?


----------



## jameyscott

Before the end of the month? Probably not. Usually reviews are released the week before of the week of.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> I also have a Panasonic plasma they look great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a shame they are not going to make them anymore.


Ugh amen, mine died at the end of last year after 4 years...

I replaced it with a Sharp LCD, its not BAD.. I could go into my complaints.. IQ is oddly not one of them anymore (it took a LOT longer to get it dialed in just right compared to my plasma) but I do sincerely miss my Plasma...

Back on topic, Im eager to see what this monitor can do, Even if I already have my PB278Q


----------



## SIDWULF

60FPS on a 120Hz monitor is noticeably smoother then on 60hz monitor.

More chance of frames being picked up from the frame buffer @ 120hz


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> 60FPS on a 120Hz monitor is noticeably smoother then on 60hz monitor.
> 
> More chance of frames being picked up from the frame buffer @ 120hz


Ok?

Not sure to whom you are speaking to, but G-Sync will make damn sure that every frame is displayed when the monitor is ready to refresh.


----------



## Hasty

http://imgur.com/S59jNMP,Rcx8Bwx,Rzd9UXE,r8EFzCe,LxPqSol,3UsedEl,eCnvAt2,URQLdKH,cYQvUjg,agEnhBX,a28Hf3P,QQK4xnl,oWf8Ksj,***zSYi,wJI7XGH,chgdcIR,aAes3Em,wqjQcDR#0


----------



## HonoredShadow

That looks so nice.

If this monitor screen is the same as the 4k version which has a little to much green and blue then I hope we don't have to calibrate it with .ICC and can just sort it with the monitor controls themselves. Reason I say this is because .ICC are often ignored by games. I would rather the hardware sort it out than software that is ignored even if you try to force it.


----------



## Oneminde

Nordichardware.se reported that they were very satisfied with how the panel output looked considering that it is a TN.


----------



## WompaStompa11

I'm so afraid those thin bezels are going to look out of place next to my ZR30w's 1 inch bezels.


----------



## JONSTARKS

Is this screen out yet?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JONSTARKS*
> 
> Is this screen out yet?


It isn't due until mid-July.


----------



## Mand12

We don't know "mid" - all they've said is July. A reasonable guess, but it's still a guess.


----------



## PCM2

Their PR team said mid July was the target when I last spoke to them. I apologise if that isn't public knowledge or you weren't aware of that. Now you are. It is not a guarantee, simply a release target.


----------



## Mand12

Ah, I was going off the Computex presentation, where they just said July.


----------



## boombeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> I'm so afraid those thin bezels are going to look out of place next to my ZR30w's 1 inch bezels.


Sell the ZR30 now; should still fetch a decent value


----------



## Ricey20

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekXHvEK2bbI

ROG Nordic team hands on


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekXHvEK2bbI
> 
> ROG Nordic team hands on


Thanks, but that was posted here a few pages back.

I just bought a 1080p UltraSharp IPS monitor with tiny bezels to put in portrait mode next to my swift.

http://slickdeals.net/f/7009882-23-8-dell-u2414h-ultrasharp-1920x1080-ips-panel-widescreen-led-monitor-209-99-free-shipping?v=1


----------



## Thetbrett

contacted a local retailer here in Oz and they are expecting shipments mid August. Wouldn't tell me a price though.


----------



## Craftyman

I can has reviews this week?


----------



## pixil8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> contacted a local retailer here in Oz and they are expecting shipments mid August. Wouldn't tell me a price though.


Sweet as though it ain't no July date ;(


----------



## Z Overlord

what type of hardware would you even need to run your average game on this monitor?


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> what type of hardware would you even need to run your average game on this monitor?


THat's a pretty vague question, but for just below maximum settings I would say a 780 or 770 (or AMD 280+ if you don't care about g-sync) would suffice. If you have a 1080p monitor and BF4 you can test if its acceptable by boosting the render quality to 125% and seeing if it is an acceptable framerate for you. Keep in mind that G-sync will make a lower frame rate a little bit better to play on because of the synchronized frames.


----------



## zealord

we will always want more and never be satisfied
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> what type of hardware would you even need to run your average game on this monitor?


it's hard to say and everyone feels different about fps. If you want the best experience with 144fps across many games, especially at max settings, you definitely need a beastly PC with Tri SLI 780(Ti)/Titan Black probably.

I am going to look how good the 880/870 is and decide then whether it is worth it to run this thing on a single 880/870 or not. But well I am happy with 60 fps on 120/144 hz with the occasional exception here and there (cs 1.6 some other FPS need more fps of course).


----------



## WompaStompa11

Asus said a few hours ago that this monitor will be available in 'retail stores' on 'week 30' of this year. Week 30 starts on July 21.

From ASUS ROG Nordic's Facebook Page


----------



## DreadManD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Asus said a few hours ago that this monitor will be available in 'retail stores' on 'week 30' of this year. Week 30 starts on July 21.
> 
> From ASUS ROG Nordic's Facebook Page


Hopefully it will be available online before then. I have my eyes set on Amazon and newegg. This is the last piece I want for my setup. I already have dual watercooled 780ti Classifieds waiting to get some 4K work to do.


----------



## Krulani

I hope Amazon has access to this on day 1. I'd really like to get the free shipping from Prime. This monitor is all I need to finish my rig.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> we will always want more and never be satisfied
> it's hard to say and everyone feels different about fps. If you want the best experience with 144fps across many games, especially at max settings, you definitely need a beastly PC with Tri SLI 780(Ti)/Titan Black probably.
> 
> I am going to look how good the 880/870 is and decide then whether it is worth it to run this thing on a single 880/870 or not. But well I am happy with 60 fps on 120/144 hz with the occasional exception here and there (cs 1.6 some other FPS need more fps of course).


I guess I will wait for a 24" 1080p 144hz G Sync monitor. I don't wanna have a dual card system ever.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> I guess I will wait for a 24" 1080p 144hz G Sync monitor. I don't wanna have a dual card system ever.


Wait no longer
http://www.techpowerup.com/202406/aoc-speeds-up-gaming-with-the-g2460pg-24-inch-g-sync-monitor.html


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I hope Amazon has access to this on day 1. I'd really like to get the free shipping from Prime. This monitor is all I need to finish my rig.


Hell yea! This is what I am talking about! I will buy this from Amazon, and if they don't have it right away, I will wait. I just can't drop $800 on a display without an iron clad "I am happy" guarantee.


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Hell yea! This is what I am talking about! I will buy this from Amazon, and if they don't have it right away, I will wait. I just can't drop $800 on a display without an iron clad "I am happy" guarantee.


Amen, fellow Oregonian-Prime brother.


----------



## Z Overlord

so since this monitor's stand is a crime against humanity, what's a good replacement VESA stand for this monitor?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Whats wrong with this monitor stand ?


----------



## pr1me

it's...ugly ?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> it's...ugly ?


Yeah, not the best looking stand.


----------



## khemist

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-070-AS

Pre order on ocuk £720.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-070-AS
> 
> Pre order on ocuk £720.


Great, $1000 AU not doubt then. I won't pay that much for this, as much as I want it. Will have to wait until other manufacturers come out with something similar.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

COME ON US PRE-ORDER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

the price has been known for just about as long as this thread has been going. how can people be getting surprised by this?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

£720 is just way too much..


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> the price has been known for just about as long as this thread has been going. how can people be getting surprised by this?


THIS.


----------



## Amperial

719 £ is really way too much.
Over 1200 $, lol.

That's life though.

As a UK guy i'd get it over amazon.com or so and pay around 470 £.


----------



## SIDWULF

how and where can i preorder a 24 inch


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> COME ON US PRE-ORDER!!!!!!!!!


No! Wait! I don't quite have $800 saved yet!!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



gimme dem reviews, son


----------



## pixil8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-070-AS
> 
> Pre order on ocuk £720.


$1300 AUD what a load of crap! Wasn't this marketed to be under $800 USD???!


----------



## hrockh

don't forget that in the the UK there's a little friend called VAT, value added tax. prices will always be 20% higher.
£720-20%=£576.
which translate to $981 dollars

but if you read their forum, one of the workers posted that there will be only 20 units in the whole UK in the first batch. with the demand so high for this monitor, the retailer made the right choice to increase profitability.

edit : copy pasted from their forum.
Quote:


> Asus have managed to get us a lot more stock, so no need to for two separate SKU's now, but stock will still be very tight so the early adopter price is still a bit higher than usual.
> 
> Once stock is free flowing we should be able to do deals on them around the £659.99 Inc. VAT mark.


"


----------



## Mand12

Don't blame Asus for retailer markup. M*S*RP. They don't have to listen.


----------



## khemist

£670 @ scan in UK.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-asus-pg278q-rog-swift-monitor-2650-x-1440-g-sync-144hz-1ms-350-cd-m2


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Definitely gonna wait for like up 600-700EUR price.. this is really overpriced, seriously.


----------



## asg266

I'm going to wait and see what Amazon UK price it at, if its still too steep I might import it from one of their European sites, always works out a lot cheaper.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Definitely gonna wait for like up 600-700EUR price.. this is really overpriced, seriously.


As always early adopters will get charged more, he rest will probably have to wait another year for similar products. I'm happy to pay 800, but I want it now.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Man.. I am the person who bought socket 2011 the day it was out, I dont have problem paying for something I want, but:

799$ + 10% sales tax in US = 879$

879$ = 644€/516£

Even if they add like 100€ as import fee.. it would be still cheaper than prices that are up right now.

So I will wait until someone comes with prices closer to what I wrote above.


----------



## Shogon

Is it July yet? 1080p is not for me.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Is it July yet? 1080p is not for me.


1080P pleb. Get on that 1440P master race (Even though you own a 1440P monitor...







)


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 1080P pleb. Get on that 1440P master race (Even though you own a 1440P monitor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hey now..the Dell isn't any better with it's response time. I can visualize the smearing now







.


----------



## rustypixel

Sorry if this has been asked before but I'm at the point where I'm ready (more than ready) to make a monitor purchase and while I would love to have this I'm not totally sure I will be able to run it at it's fullest with a single, fully overclocked 780Ti. So I ask, what are the chances that my single card will be able to power the display with games at their highest setting? I'd hate to wait all this time to get this display only to have to scale down what I throw at it to be able to get good performance.
Any information will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before but I'm at the point where I'm ready (more than ready) to make a monitor purchase and while I would love to have this I'm not totally sure I will be able to run it at it's fullest with a single, fully overclocked 780Ti. So I ask, what are the chances that my single card will be able to power the display with games at their highest setting? I'd hate to wait all this time to get this display only to have to scale down what I throw at it to be able to get good performance.
> Any information will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Play all games at highest settings? Yes. Play all games at highest settings and with 120/144hz? No. A majority of older games you will be fine to do this, but newer titles you will either have to sacrifice frames or beauty in order to have the experience you want.


----------



## xentrox

When will US be able to pre-order.. come on Amazon..


----------



## Krulani

This thing is called the PG278Q right? Amazon pops up their PLS panel when i type that into the search bar. I am also anxiously waiting for this thing to show up on Amazon for pre-order.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> This thing is called the PG278Q right? Amazon pops up their PLS panel when i type that into the search bar. I am also anxiously waiting for this thing to show up on Amazon for pre-order.


Yes It's the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q. The one showing up at Amazon is the PB278Q. I can't wait as well to pre-oder this beast. I just got a new desk for this.


----------



## Arm3nian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before but I'm at the point where I'm ready (more than ready) to make a monitor purchase and while I would love to have this I'm not totally sure I will be able to run it at it's fullest with a single, fully overclocked 780Ti. So I ask, what are the chances that my single card will be able to power the display with games at their highest setting? I'd hate to wait all this time to get this display only to have to scale down what I throw at it to be able to get good performance.
> Any information will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


You can play at max settings and get 120fps if you turn off AA, or FXAA if you don't mind the blurring. Some games show aliasing more than others, but in general it's not as noticeable at 1440p compared to 1080p.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yes It's the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q. The one showing up at Amazon is the PB278Q. I can't wait as well to pre-oder this beast. I just got a new desk for this.


Oh, right you are! I also bought a desk for this monitor (a black Ikea Jerker off Craigslist), and i'll be including a 2-monitor desk VESA mount in my Amazon order when the monitor sales start.


----------



## Z Overlord

What mount?


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> What mount?


I actually haven't chosen yet







I'm still "shopping around"


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I actually haven't chosen yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still "shopping around"


I am also looking for dual monitor stand, but it has to be free standing instead of clamp because my new desk is a glass desk. I'll be mounting the swift and my current 24" vertically on it. If not dual, I'll do triple just in case I decided to add another monitor.


----------



## jameyscott

If you want a dual monitor stand look no further than the ergotech triple monitor stand.


----------



## adamski07

Check out this photo from Asus Rog Nordic's facebook page! Cant wait to get this thing!


----------



## xentrox

Those looking for a mount, I've had this bad boy for 3 some years now, and I wouldn't go elsewhere for the price, granted at my time of purchase, it was only $96, but for $136, I still find it to be a steal.

http://shop.easymountlcd.com/Deluxe-Hex-LCD-Monitor-Stand-Free-Standing-up-to-28-002-0023-002-0023.htm


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> Those looking for a mount, I've had this bad boy for 3 some years now, and I wouldn't go elsewhere for the price, granted at my time of purchase, it was only $96, but for $136, I still find it to be a steal.
> 
> http://shop.easymountlcd.com/Deluxe-Hex-LCD-Monitor-Stand-Free-Standing-up-to-28-002-0023-002-0023.htm


Thats what I actually found at amazon, its pretty cheap compare to the other triple mount stands.


----------



## xentrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thats what I actually found at amazon, its pretty cheap compare to the other triple mount stands.


This is a hex mount, 6 monitors, not just a triple.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Check out this photo from Asus Rog Nordic's facebook page! Cant wait to get this thing!


Sick! And only one more day until "July!"

I'm not playing any new PC game until I have this monitor.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Sick! And only one more day until "July!"
> 
> I'm not playing any new PC game until I have this monitor.


Ikr. Keep an eye at their youtube channel. Sure they're going to make a video of these monitors with that mf7. I want amazon pre order site up now!


----------



## boombeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Is it July yet? 1080p is not for me.


Are we there yet?


----------



## rustypixel

Thanks Jameyscott and Arm3nian for your replies. Basically I'm looking to take advantage to the highest refresh rate as I possibly can and get the most FPS and I would definitely be willing to give up a little of the eye candy (no AA and even running some of the settings on a medium/high combo as apposed to high/ultra). If this display is capable of getting me to that point then I guess I'll bite the bullet and wait a bit longer for its release. However, if it's not even a close possibility then I'll need to find the "second best" alternative as far as displays go.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> However, if it's not even a close possibility then I'll need to find the "second best" alternative as far as displays go.


It's a matter of weeks.


----------



## rustypixel

Easier said than done. I've had my first ever build completed for over two months and no display to use!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It's a matter of weeks.


----------



## Mand12

You've waited two months, what's two weeks more?

(I get it, though)


----------



## rustypixel

it's 336 hours! 20,160 minutes!! It's a long and almost painful wait. Unlike most here that already have a monitor they can use, I don't have one. I was able to borrow one from a friend to run tests on the build to make sure everything works fine but he needed it back after a couple of days. While it's playable (just barely) to run BF4 on an iMac I've gotten a bit tired of maxing out at 30 FPS and want to use and enjoy my build already. Tic... toc...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> You've waited two months, what's two weeks more?
> 
> (I get it, though)


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> it's 336 hours! 20,160 minutes!! It's a long and almost painful wait. Unlike most here that already have a monitor they can use, I don't have one. I was able to borrow one from a friend to run tests on the build to make sure everything works fine but he needed it back after a couple of days. While it's playable (just barely) to run BF4 on an iMac I've gotten a bit tired of maxing out at 30 FPS and want to use and enjoy my build already. Tic... toc...


Why not buy a cheap, temporary monitor? I would die waiting 2 months.


----------



## rustypixel

Cause that would set me back even more from getting this display. I have the funds now and to cut into that for a temporary display is just shooting myself in the foot. But on the bright side, it's now only 335.5 hours!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Why not buy a cheap, temporary monitor? I would die waiting 2 months.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I've been waiting since January, I feel bad for no one


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I've been waiting since January, I feel bad for no one


Same here. I was so excited when the Asus Rep said that it will available on March. Here we are after 4 months, still waiting for its release.. Atleast we are seeing pre-order sites now, we need one for US tho.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Same here. I was so excited when the Asus Rep said that it will available on March. Here we are after 4 months, still waiting for its release.. Atleast we are seeing pre-order sites now, we need one for US tho.


Yeah, some of those preorder sites are scary though. The fact that you can preorder, don't mean that they will get stock first. With the Rampage 4 Black, NCIX allowed for preorders, but didn't get stock at launch, while Newegg got a bunch in. So for me it will be Newegg or Micro Center and retailer warranty. I don't want deal with Asus RMA especially on a hot product with limited stick. Rampage 4 is on a 2 month RMA waiting time. No thanks


----------



## StonedAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Same here. I was so excited when the Asus Rep said that it will available on March. Here we are after 4 months, still waiting for its release.. Atleast we are seeing pre-order sites now, we need one for US tho.


You can pre-order it here for only 2x the MSRP lol


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I've been waiting since January, I feel bad for no one


Same here. I have 3k all saved up for this monitor and the new GTX 800 series whenever that comes out (Q4 if the rumors hold up).


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> FreeSync is suddenly real: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8129/computex-2014-amd-demonstrates-first-freesync-monitor-prototype
> 
> Thoughts?


Troublemaker! LOL


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Troublemaker! LOL


I know.... meanwhile.... new house vs new monitor/graphics card


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> I know.... meanwhile.... new house vs new monitor/graphics card


I think that would be an easy decision, but only for a SINGLE man. Forget it if you're married or have a full time squeeze. ?


----------



## Kronvict

Saw this posted at another forum and thought it was pretty funny considering its exactly how i feel.


----------



## Arizonian

I'm kind of glad it took so long I _guess_. I was planning on this monitor but fate changed in all these months of waiting.

I'm putting together a third build now and had to buy other components. Then need to be ready for a new Broadwell build. So I'm going to have to pass on being an early adopter. If I had bought it, I wouldn't be in a position to build another rig.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I am actually considering combining this monitor with an LG 34um95 as a dual monitor setup. The ASUS will be for gaming while the LG will be for general desktop use along with some ultra widescreen gaming. I should have enough space on my computer desk (IKEA galant) but the LG might be too far off center. I have a surround sound setup so which makes placing the gaming monitor at the center of my desk desirable.


----------



## canard

1€ = 1$ price here. At least a reseller that understood he could eventually sell more things without premium prices. Preordered. Can't wait.

http://www.materiel.net/ecran-pc-lcd/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-g-sync-106122.html


----------



## SweWiking

Placed an order for one of these yesterday from a shop in Sweden, hope for delivery in july/aug atleast









In Sweden monitor is priced at 7490kr thats €778 or $1059

I guess its about what it cost in € in countries useing €, but i guess its cheaper in US then $1059 ?

**Just got an email from the shop saying delivery confirmed: 2014-07-17 =)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ka7Ky3v0Z60


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm kind of glad it took so long I _guess_. I was planning on this monitor but fate changed in all these months of waiting.
> 
> I'm putting together a third build now and had to buy other components. Then need to be ready for a new Broadwell build. So I'm going to have to pass on being an early adopter. If I had bought it, I wouldn't be in a position to build another rig.


I think I'm going to pass as being an early adopter as well. I made the switch from the VG248QE to a QNIX and it is noticeable not having lightboost, but overclocked to 96hz and it's a great experience. I'm just going to pick up 2 more of them and eventually get the ROG Swift or the competition. (Hopefully there is some competition soon to drive the price down!)


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canard*
> 
> 1€ = 1$ price here. At least a reseller that understood he could eventually sell more things without BS premium prices. Preordered. Can't wait.
> 
> http://www.materiel.net/ecran-pc-lcd/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-g-sync-106122.html


Thanks man. pre-ordered. +rep.


----------



## canard

Thanks, you're welcome


----------



## Thetbrett

after being keen to get one, I will probably hold off for a few moths after release. After getting my PB278Q clocked to 90hz, I'm even happier with it and can do without until the price settles, or other manufacturers come out with something similar.


----------



## Oneminde

GTX 880 pictured with 8 GB memory
http://videocardz.com/50980/nvidia-geforce-gtx-880-pictured


----------



## pixil8

FYI the ROG Swift has just been reviewed in detail at Kit Guru with plenty of eye candy:
http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/zardon/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-144hz-g-sync-monitor-w-gtx-780ti-rog-matrix/


----------



## Mand12

I've gotta say, I love the design aesthetic. Clean, simple, yet flashy when appropriate and not overdone.

And damn, that bezel.


----------



## rustypixel

"...if you want to hold a frame rate of 120-144fps at 1440p it will require a GTX780Ti"

That makes me happy to read!


----------



## StonedAlex

Just release it already. Jesus.


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixil8*
> 
> FYI the ROG Swift has just been reviewed in detail at Kit Guru with plenty of eye candy:
> http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/zardon/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-144hz-g-sync-monitor-w-gtx-780ti-rog-matrix/


The reviews are here! They're positive too! Now USA just needs pre-orders









Dat white balance, those angles.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> "...if you want to hold a frame rate of 120-144fps at 1440p it will require a GTX780Ti"
> 
> That makes me happy to read!


I know, right?! This review makes me even more glad I upgraded to 780ti SLI! Just a few more paychecks and I can make it all "pretty"! Parvum s2.0, you will be mine!


----------



## PCM2

Not to put a damper on things, but saying that holding a frame rate of 120-144fps at 1440p will require a GTX 780Ti is not the same as saying a GTX 780Ti will conquer all at 1440p on this monitor. It entirely depends, as with any GPU, on the games you play and settings you wish to use. You can expect that sort of performance on many games if you're willing to drop AA (to 2x perhaps) and turn down some settings.

If you're wanting to use ULMB then you will need to very consistently reach 120fps for the best 120Hz experience, which will inevitably mean turning down settings on some games. The beauty is, if you're happy to use G-SYNC, then fluctuating frame rates that sometimes peak at 120-144fps but dip below this from time to time won't be so painful.


----------



## canard

Yep. I maybe wrong but 780ti is already total overkill in most situations imo.
It's just that most gamers don't bother optimize their settings for 2 sec, even if it degrades image quality (fxaa looking at you), they just want ALL ULTRA. Config files what ?

"I paid good money for this rig sir, how dare you suggest me putting that bottleneck ultra setting on high to make me gain 50fps ?"


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Based on that review it has contrast ration 1000:1 ... thats better than PLS PB278Q ! haha.


----------



## jezzer

Silly and too bad it has no 3D.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rustypixel*
> 
> "...if you want to hold a frame rate of 120-144fps at 1440p it will require a GTX780Ti"
> 
> That makes me happy to read!


Well... They must have tested tetris with vsync off.. U need at least SLI 780(Ti) to get stable 120+ FPS with newer high graphic games. (I am assuming high/ultra setting, cant imagine buying high end hardware to play at medium)


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Silly and too bad it has no 3D.


If you mean the PG278Q, it is 3D capable at 1440p with a separate emitter.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> If you mean the PG278Q, it is 3D capable at 1440p with a separate emitter.


It does? Missed that in the reviews, did not read anything about lightboost, 3D capable screen or something like that.
It would make sense if it does support it but could not find it anywhere.


----------



## Oneminde

It can be pre ordered in Sweden and Norway

https://www.komplett.se/asus-27-led-g-sync-rog-swift-pg278q/820440?cks=ASS&assoc=B99EC1DD-959C-4C0C-9D36-284FB69F5D76


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> It does? Missed that in the reviews, did not read anything about lightboost, 3D capable screen or something like that.
> It would make sense if it does support it but could not find it anywhere.


Its posted here http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/ scroll down to the FAQ section near the bottom plus JJ confirms it in the comments near the end somewhere.


----------



## MattEnth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Its posted here http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/ scroll down to the FAQ section near the bottom plus JJ confirms it in the comments near the end somewhere.


Ugh... that FAQ section
Quote:


> Release date or time frame?
> 
> Estimated release date will be mid to late Q2/Q3 2014. Stay tuned for more information.


I thought they'd said they were aiming for mid-July. Is that no longer the case?


----------



## glenster

NCX "review"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh1bh8dV2FA


----------



## ApoTechAry

I've gotten preliminary reports of 17th of July on my order here in Sweden.


----------



## adamski07

Asus ROG Swift PG278Q Gsync Monitor Review by OC3D TV





http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_rog_pg287q_swift_g-sync_monitor_review/1


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Asus ROG Swift PG278Q Gsync Monitor Review by OC3D TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_rog_pg287q_swift_g-sync_monitor_review/1


I am glad we are getting "impression" reviews but hoping a proper review comes soon!


----------



## zealord

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Asus ROG Swift PG278Q Gsync Monitor Review by OC3D TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_rog_pg287q_swift_g-sync_monitor_review/1






thank you for sharing this with us

+REP


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApoTechAry*
> 
> I've gotten preliminary reports of 17th of July on my order here in Sweden.


From Dustin.se or where did you order it from ?


----------



## ApoTechAry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> From Dustin.se or where did you order it from ?


Yes. I think that's the only store that has sent an email with a certain date. Don't know if it's for real or if they just wanted to make us happy for a few days


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gary Key ASUS*
> ULMB is fully supported.


Thanks for the info Gary. All of these people previewing the monitor must just not know what they are doing...


----------



## skuko

Asus really should send a review unit to Vega or NCX. I like TTL, but that "review" told me literally NOTHING.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I just got my Qnix a month ago, but if this display's viewing angles aren't awful and the blacks are very dark, then I actually might get this.


----------



## Descadent

anyone getting 3 of these?


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> anyone getting 3 of these?


No one should because g-sync will not work in surround. But I guess if you don't mind paying way too much and not being able to use that feature that ads onto the price go for it.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> No one should because g-sync will not work in surround. But I guess if you don't mind paying way too much and not being able to use that feature that ads onto the price go for it.


"does not" is not the same as "will not"

Nvidia has said they're working on surround G-Sync.


----------



## Descadent

my understanding gsync does work in surround you just need 1 card per monitor. however i refuse to run anything more than 2 cards personally...especially when i got 2 780 ti's

would it make sense to have the 144hz gsync monitor in the middle and still be alright with 60hz monitors on the side in surround? I can't remember the specifics if all the monitors have to have same refresh rate for surround or not. Reason I ask is i play all games but racing in 2560x1440 now but racing I do in surround at 7680x1440


----------



## Mand12

I have not seen any report of it working with surround. The last word from Nvidia was that it did not, but that they were working on it.


----------



## Descadent

http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/zardon/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-144hz-g-sync-monitor-w-gtx-780ti-rog-matrix/

says here needs 3 cards for gsync surround at least


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I have not seen any report of it working with surround. The last word from Nvidia was that it did not, but that they were working on it.


Yep.
Here is a quote form ManuelG:

_"We will be supporting G-Sync in Surround mode at a later time although I do not have an ETA at this moment. I filed a bug for the alignment issue. Thanks for the feedback."
_
source: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=289#p2615


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> my understanding gsync does work in surround you just need 1 card per monitor. however i refuse to run anything more than 2 cards personally...especially when i got 2 780 ti's
> 
> would it make sense to have the 144hz gsync monitor in the middle and still be alright with 60hz monitors on the side in surround? I can't remember the specifics if all the monitors have to have same refresh rate for surround or not. Reason I ask is i play all games but racing in 2560x1440 now but racing I do in surround at 7680x1440


Not sure exactly. There have been reports of users getting issues when other displays are running alongside a G-sync monitor.
For example:

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1063






Hope this helps.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Not sure exactly. There have been reports of users getting issues when other displays are running alongside a G-sync monitor.
> For example:
> 
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


hmm, i have 3 screens, one on each side of my gsync monitor and havent had an issues. interesting though.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Has he tried using single monitor mode? Is the secondary monitor G-sync enabled? Because i do not see that working properly with a G-sync, and non G-sync monitor connected to extend displays. There are videos of people playing Titanfall on Gsync mode, so the problem is definitely from him...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYChm-wdcMc


----------



## vlps5122

while you cant run 3 in g sync, you could go in ulmb 120 hz mode for surround gaming, which would still be amazing especially at this resolution.

im considering buying 3, i also have 3 gpus for the 3 display ports so it is compatible for me


----------



## Descadent

biting on 3 of these would be hard considering i got my 3x 1440p korean crossover 27" at $900 for all 3.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> biting on 3 of these would be hard considering i got my 3x 1440p korean crossover 27" at $900 for all 3.


Except that at present those experience issues when overclocking, and are not natively 120/144Hz panels.

The more people here talk about running three of these the more I'm tempted by the idea. It would sure solve the aesthetics problem I have with my plan







Especially the idea of racing with 1440p resolutions...


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Except that at present those experience issues when overclocking, and are not natively 120/144Hz panels.
> 
> The more people here talk about running three of these the more I'm tempted by the idea. It would sure solve the aesthetics problem I have with my plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the idea of racing with 1440p resolutions...


just be aware you would need 3 gpu's if that is a consideration


----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Well... They must have tested tetris with vsync off.. U need at least SLI 780(Ti) to get stable 120+ FPS with newer high graphic games. (I am assuming high/ultra setting, cant imagine buying high end hardware to play at medium)


Not to mention the CPU wall you'll hit in most games. At this point, the idea of sustaining 120+fps in the majority of modern games when playing normally (ie. not just some empty SP map) is unrealistic.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> just be aware you would need 3 gpu's if that is a consideration


only for gsync though. at 120 or 144 he would be fine


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> only for gsync though. at 120 or 144 he would be fine


the pg278q only has a displayport though and most gpu's only have a single displayport. no hdmi/dvi/vga option, unless you could somehow purchase a DP to DVI adapter


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> the pg278q only has a displayport though and most gpu's only have a single displayport. no hdmi/dvi/vga option, unless you could somehow purchase a DP to DVI adapter


1 monitor in each display port on each card and an active dp to dl-dvi adapter for 3rd monitor indeed.

Can dl-dvi even do 1440p at 120hz or 144hz is the question.


----------



## bleomycin

I'm interested in 3 of these as well to replace my 3 ZR30w's. I'm not interested in surround gaming at all, i just want g-sync on the center primary monitor. The other monitors are there for the majority of time when i'm not playing a game. I'm hoping that g-sync will still function on the primary monitor and dvi > displayport adapters will power the secondaries sufficiently (60Hz is fine for them) with sli 780's. I guess i'll be a guinea pig when these things are available for purchase.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> just be aware you would need 3 gpu's if that is a consideration


It is definitely something I have to keep in mind. My next build will more than likely have SLI, it's just a case of seeing what Maxwell brings to the table for the higher end range (when it eventually comes out), not to mention whenever nvidia surround is implemented into gsync.

Good thing I can "afford" to wait, since this changeover to a new rig won't be happening until next year.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleomycin*
> 
> I'm interested in 3 of these as well to replace my 3 ZR30w's. I'm not interested in surround gaming at all, i just want g-sync on the center primary monitor. The other monitors are there for the majority of time when i'm not playing a game. I'm hoping that g-sync will still function on the primary monitor and dvi > displayport adapters will power the secondaries sufficiently (60Hz is fine for them) with sli 780's. I guess i'll be a guinea pig when these things are available for purchase.


if you won't be gaming on the other two why not just buy 60hz monitors then???


----------



## Kronvict

Apparently we now have to wait till August here in the USA to buy this damn thing now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];417643*
> EU and APAC will get stock first as theirs are delivered by air in smaller quantities. Some regions (Nordic) already have stock I think. Not sure on Aus right now - try asking on the ROG Aus FB page. US will be in August now as their larger quantity is being delivered by boat and that takes ~20-30 days to cross the Pacific. 3-4 months seems excessive, but it depends where they are in the pecking order as demand is incredibly high for the first few batches.
> 
> Unfortunately once the shipment has left us we don't have control how long it takes to get on shop shelves - it's all dependent on distribution, customs efficiency, retailers getting the item in shop listings etc.


----------



## bhav

UKs not that far from Nordic countries, WHERE ARE OURS???

Sigh, 28th July ETA


----------



## CallsignVega

August now lol, two more weeks! If the boats really slow, that could mean Sept, or two more weeks! That stinks they are penny pinching on a high end monitor and went boat to the US instead of air.


----------



## Hasty

TFTCentral just twitted this:

"_Should have the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q with us by the end of the week. Keep an eye on Twitter for updates and tests as we go!_"

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/486796678247510016


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 1 monitor in each display port on each card and an active dp to dl-dvi adapter for 3rd monitor indeed.
> 
> Can dl-dvi even do 1440p at 120hz or 144hz is the question.


Not sure it would work.

-Swordfish9921: _Also 2way sli to 3 say pg287 monitors i would split the display port of 1 of the cards to 2 monitors?_
[email protected]: _Nope, won't work, unless you mirror the monitors via external mirroring device._

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42476-Question-on-the-PG278Q-Premium-Monitor/page2


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Not sure it would work.
> 
> -Swordfish9921: _Also 2way sli to 3 say pg287 monitors i would split the display port of 1 of the cards to 2 monitors?_
> [email protected]: _Nope, won't work, unless you mirror the monitors via external mirroring device._
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42476-Question-on-the-PG278Q-Premium-Monitor/page2


not same thing that guy is asking. he wants to run 2 off of 1 dp port. i was saying two cards each using dp port on each card and 3rd using dl dvi active adapter to dp.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> not same thing that guy is asking. he wants to run 2 off of 1 dp port. i was saying two cards each using dp port on each card and 3rd using dl dvi active adapter to dp.


oops.


----------



## 250179

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Apparently we now have to wait till August here in the USA to buy this damn thing now


If this monitor isnt released on august 1st, at 12:00pm i am going to pass

You would think with all the delays they would have already dealt with the supply chain no?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> not same thing that guy is asking. he wants to run 2 off of 1 dp port. i was saying two cards each using dp port on each card and 3rd using dl dvi active adapter to dp.


Won't work. Need dedicated DP 1.2 for each monitor, EG: 3x GPU's.


----------



## StonedAlex

Next they'll probably say the boat sank and we have to wait until October for them to ship more


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Won't work. Need dedicated DP 1.2 for each monitor, EG: 3x GPU's.


i guess that's because dl-dvi can't do 120 or 140hz at 1440? so much for that idea...last thing i'm going to do is buy a 3rd 780 ti and $2400 worth of monitors


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i guess that's because dl-dvi can't do 120 or 140hz at 1440? so much for that idea...last thing i'm going to do is buy a 3rd 780 ti and $2400 worth of monitors


G-Sync requires DisplayPort. There's a reason this display only has one input.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> G-Sync requires DisplayPort. There's a reason this display only has one input.


but g sync isnt compatible in surround anyway. if you're buying 3 for surround you will be goign for ulmb 120 hz mode, so the question is can you use that adapter for this purpose


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> but g sync isnt compatible in surround anyway. if you're buying 3 for surround you will be goign for ulmb 120 hz mode, so the question is can you use that adapter for this purpose


That's right, it isn't compatible yet. But compatibility is planned by NVIDIA.

Here is a quote form ManuelG:

_"We will be supporting G-Sync in Surround mode at a later time although I do not have an ETA at this moment. I filed a bug for the alignment issue. Thanks for the feedback."
_
source: http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=289#p2615


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> G-Sync requires DisplayPort. There's a reason this display only has one input.


while i understand that, i don't care about gsync in surround so that's not what i'm asking. i'm simply saying can a dp to dl-dvi active adapter to connect the 3rd monitor still work in 120hz or 144 with only 2 video cards


----------



## CallsignVega

No such adapter exists. The fastest adapter can convert 1080p 120 Hz, but that is far slower than the speed needed.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No such adapter exists. The fastest adapter can convert 1080p 120 Hz, but that is far slower than the speed needed.


Are you planning on dematting one of these bad boys? I hope so...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No such adapter exists. The fastest adapter can convert 1080p 120 Hz, but that is far slower than the speed needed.


yeah or 1440 60hz from what i understand. owell :-( I won't be getting 3 then. Doesn't really make sense to make it my center one and have two ips's on the sides either.


----------



## vlps5122

vega are u getting 3? im so torn as to whether to get 3 or not.......

my biggest complaint against having to get 3 is funny enough pretty small for most people but its that i would have to put my case on the floor rather than on my desk and i love looking at my case/its much easier to mess with it when it is on my desk


----------



## CallsignVega

I won't be getting anything until 2015 as I will be deployed. Maybe by then an even better screen has been released.


----------



## bleomycin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> if you won't be gaming on the other two why not just buy 60hz monitors then???


Because I want all of my monitors to match, same reason i have 3x zr30w's now. They will all be calibrated to look as close as possible to each other. And if at some point down the line surround gaming becomes possible at least i'll be able to give it a shot if i feel like it. I've been running 30" monitors for over 10 years now, i'm used to the cost and screen size. My biggest concern with these is that they'll be too small and i'll be returning them for that reason alone...


----------



## Krulani

Granted, I've never used a setup like yours, but 3 27" screens sounds like enough to get a tan sitting in front of


----------



## Audio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Apparently we now have to wait till August here in the USA to buy this damn thing now


Hey thanks for the update! +rep. where are you getting this information?

Seems like i've been waiting for this monitor forever. Sucks that it won't come until august.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audio*
> 
> Hey thanks for the update! +rep. where are you getting this information?
> 
> Seems like i've been waiting for this monitor forever. Sucks that it won't come until august.


I quoted Asus few pages back regarding this info. Apparently, they shipped the PG's by boat which will take longer time to arrive and they also mentioned that they're in contact with partners for early August pre-order.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Audio*
> 
> Hey thanks for the update! +rep. where are you getting this information?
> 
> Seems like i've been waiting for this monitor forever. Sucks that it won't come until august.


That quote was from an Asus rep on the ROG forums.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Ah what the hell! August now?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> August now lol, two more weeks! If the boats really slow, that could mean Sept, or two more weeks! That stinks they are penny pinching on a high end monitor and went boat to the US instead of air.


Yea, I agree with this a little....

Not sure why they didn't just contract out an entire UPS Boeing, or better yet the C5 Galaxy, and get them here faster!










It really sucks for me, because this Tempest should be shipping out to Duckie next week - meaning I will be almost a month with my crappy backup, god this is going to be rough! I was really hoping for that mid July so I wouldn't be without a decent display for long.....

DAUM!


----------



## Hasty

New "review" posted on youtube:


----------



## Descadent

apparently these people didn't have to wait on a boat -_-


----------



## hrockh

From Twitter account of tftcentral.co.uk:
"Don't want to give too much away before the review but Asus ROG Swift PG278Q has decent TN film contrast of around 1000:1"

"@jpruskin no, the stand can be removed easily and it's VESA 100 compliant. There's even little rubber covers for the screws on the back!"

"confirmed the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q is PWM free at all brightness settings. Flicker free backlights rule!"

Now, they aren't exactly quick in reviewing a product, but they are very very detailed and high quality. Keep an eye on the website.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> From Twitter account of tftcentral.co.uk:
> "Don't want to give too much away before the review but Asus ROG Swift PG278Q has decent TN film contrast of around 1000:1"
> 
> "@jpruskin no, the stand can be removed easily and it's VESA 100 compliant. There's even little rubber covers for the screws on the back!"
> 
> "confirmed the Asus ROG Swift PG278Q is PWM free at all brightness settings. Flicker free backlights rule!"
> 
> Now, they aren't exactly quick in reviewing a product, but they are very very detailed and high quality. Keep an eye on the website.


PWM free







. This monitor is just getting better and better....







.


----------



## n0ypi

I can't wait for this!!!


----------



## s1rrah

I could care less when they release it (give or take a few months) ... ;-) ...

I've got a Samsung S27850D on the left side and a Benq XL2420T on the right and I switch between them daily depending on what I'm doing.

I'll replace one or the other with the new Asus when it finally drops (most likely the Benq) ...

But I'm not sweating the drop date .. cause my current set up kicks ridiculous ass. In fact, it kicks so much ass that I'm paranoid about replacing it.

So take your time, Asus ...

LOL ...


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I could care less when they release it (give or take a few months) ... ;-) ...


couldn't care less. if you could care less then you would which isn't what your statement implies


----------



## Thoth420

So August for US?
I have a 1440 ASUS 27 PLS sitting in the box still has about two weeks left to RMA(system is down so nothing to use it with since it arrived). I am wondering if I should send it back and wait this thing out. I will be running a single 780ti so my gut says I won't get much benefit between this and the display I had planned on using. 5ms 60hz for 450 vs. 1ms 120hz for 800 seems like a no brainer though when future proofing is considered. I plan on using the display for a couple years min. I was on 1080 120hz prior so making the reso jump without losing the response or refresh rate would be great. Advice?

P.S.

I can afford the difference no problem


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> couldn't care less. if you could care less then you would which isn't what your statement implies


Well then we both could care less . .. ..


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So August for US?
> I have a 1440 ASUS 27 PLS sitting in the box still has about two weeks left to RMA(system is down so nothing to use it with since it arrived). I am wondering if I should send it back and wait this thing out. I will be running a single 780ti so my gut says I won't get much benefit between this and the display I had planned on using. 5ms 60hz for 450 vs. 1ms 120hz for 800 seems like a no brainer though when future proofing is considered. I plan on using the display for a couple years min. I was on 1080 120hz prior so making the reso jump without losing the response or refresh rate would be great. Advice?
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I can afford the difference no problem


The Swift for sure


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> The Swift for sure


Yep I think that is what I am leaning towards. I have a QNIX to mess with until it releases or I can sell that since it is also unused(yeah I know I have a monitor fetish) and just get a cheapo from best buy until it comes out. I just hope I don't miss out on them when they do become available.

Thanks for the input Overlord


----------



## mntdew

Hi guys, should I get PB287Q (4K at 60Hz) or this monitor for gaming?
Thanks.


----------



## Descadent

been asked a 100 times but depends if you want 144hz or 4k... persoanlly with 4k being meh as a desktop experience with scaling, I would say the 144hz one.


----------



## Amperial

I just wonder why people go for 4k TN panels like the Asus PB287Q.
Most people want 4k due to the pixel density / image quality.. but a 4k TN panel with 60 hz is some kind of contradiction. Imo it's not worth it atm.. but maybe i am the only one thinking that way.


----------



## mntdew

Thanks for the replies. It seems PG278Q is better monitor for gaming and a more quality product overall.
But there is one more thing that I need to know: how good is 1440p (2560x1440) for multitasking - how much real estate do you gain compared to 1080p?


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mntdew*
> 
> But there is one more thing that I need to know: how good is 1440p (2560x1440) for multitasking - how much real estate do you gain compared to 1080p?


1920 x 1080 = 2,077,440 pixels
2650 x 1440 = 3,816,000 pixels
~83% more pixels, therefore ~83% more workspace


----------



## Yungbenny911

The only monitor i would pick above this monitor for gaming would be a 4K G-sync monitor at or above 60Hz. That's actually something i really want.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> The only monitor i would pick above this monitor for gaming would be a 4K G-sync monitor at or above 60Hz. That's actually something i really want.


Well for me a ROG Swift at 4k with the same specs which will take ages until it's released as we don't have the tech yet.
While i think 4k at 60 hz should be an IPS panel with G-Sync, not TN.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Getting closer !
Quote:


> Asus ROG Swift PG278Q review coming along. Lots of response time and gaming tests to complete still! - @TFTCentral


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> The only monitor i would pick above this monitor for gaming would be a 4K G-sync monitor at or above 60Hz. That's actually something i really want.


I don't believe you'll see a G-SYNC monitor at 60htz. That would be a really small operating window since G-Sync doesn't function below 30 FPS.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I don't believe you'll see a G-SYNC monitor at 60htz. That would be a really small operating window since G-Sync doesn't function below 30 FPS.


It is a small operating window indeed, but one which many users can find themselves in at higher resolutions or detail settings.

There is already one in production, the Acer XB280HK. Being a 4K model (and restricted to 60Hz) this will help even those with a moderately powerful system who can't quite maintain 60fps and frequently dip below this. It would of course be nice if G-SYNC would work below 30Hz, but the limited fluidity of <30fps may not make for a particularly appealing experience regardless.


----------



## mntdew

In how many years do you think we could see 120/144Hz 4K GSync display (using DisplayPort 1.3)? That would be the perfect monitor, given that we had enough graphics power and scaling would be fixed.
I think that monitor will come in 2016 (in 2 years) or later, because DP 1.3 isn't even out yet.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It is a small operating window indeed, but one which many users can find themselves in at higher resolutions or detail settings.
> 
> There is already one in production, the Acer XB280HK. Being a 4K model (and restricted to 60Hz) this will help even those with a moderately powerful system who can't quite maintain 60fps and frequently dip below this. It would of course be nice if G-SYNC would work below 30Hz, but the limited fluidity of <30fps may not make for a particularly appealing experience regardless.


That's a great point. I hadn't heard about the Acer XB280HK.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I don't believe you'll see a G-SYNC monitor at 60htz. That would be a really small operating window since G-Sync doesn't function below 30 FPS.


the 30fps limit is panel specific, and g-sync does work below it. It just forces an additional refresh if there hasn't been a frame in a while, in order to prevent the panel from fading and throwing off contrast ratios and color accuracy. Basically, when you dip below 30fps with g-sync, it delays new frames until it's finished re-scanning the old one. Somewhere around 7ms. Still better than the 16.7ms you'd have to wait for missing a frame deadline on a 60hz monitor, but obviously not ideal. I expect future implementations to pull the additional refresh forward based on previous frame time, so you get fewer collisions.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So August for US?
> I have a 1440 ASUS 27 PLS sitting in the box still has about two weeks left to RMA(system is down so nothing to use it with since it arrived). I am wondering if I should send it back and wait this thing out. I will be running a single 780ti so my gut says I won't get much benefit between this and the display I had planned on using. 5ms 60hz for 450 vs. 1ms 120hz for 800 seems like a no brainer though when future proofing is considered. I plan on using the display for a couple years min. I was on 1080 120hz prior so making the reso jump without losing the response or refresh rate would be great. Advice?
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I can afford the difference no problem


I sold my second VG248QE after only having it for a week to get this... I asked amazon how much they would give me if I wanted a refund and they told me 15 bucks... I told them to go kick rocks.

I listed it on ebay that night and it sold within hours for 240. I lost about 50 dollars but I'm sure I'm gonna fall in love with this monitor!


----------



## Thoth420

Well after reading through a significant portion of this thread and coming from a 1080 120hz experience this is definitely the monitor for me.
I bought a QNIX because I tire of 1080 reso but have also fallen in love with high refresh fast response displays. I also absolutely abhor screen tearing AND input lag. If I were asked to choose between one or the other it would come down to if the game was being played competitively or not. That said I still never felt I got my money's worth PC gaming the past 5 or 6 years. Call me crazy but I want IQ and performance not razors edge on either front but something that is truly balanced above 60 hz. I sincerely hope this monitor delivers.....and arrives with no dead pixels because ASUS is the worst to deal with.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> 1920 x 1080 = 2,077,440 pixels
> 2650 x 1440 = 3,816,000 pixels
> ~83% more pixels, therefore ~83% more workspace


It's 2560, not 2650, which puts it at 77% more pixel than 1080p.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> The only monitor i would pick above this monitor for gaming would be a 4K G-sync monitor at or above 60Hz. That's actually something i really want.


Well, Acer is coming out with a 4k Gsync monitor. Hasn't been confirmed whether it's 60Hz, but considering it's obviously targeted at gamers it would be fail if it was 30Hz.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Well, Acer is coming out with a 4k Gsync monitor. Hasn't been confirmed whether it's 60Hz, but considering it's obviously targeted at gamers it would be fail if it was 30Hz.


It is confirmed that it's 60 Hz, because if it were 30 Hz then it wouldn't be a G-Sync monitor, since G-Sync's minimum rate is 30 Hz.

Asus is making a 4k G-Sync as well, very likely the same panel as the Acer.


----------



## Overfiend

£500 seems about right for this, but £700 is just way too much.

How much is this going for in the States? $800 isn't it?

I know we get shafted on prices here in the UK, but this seems a bit excessive.

$800 is about £466 at the moment...


----------



## Thoth420

The speculated price for the US is $799 and yes in my opinion you guys are getting screwed.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Update:


Not particularly speculative...


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overfiend*
> 
> £500 seems about right for this, but £700 is just way too much.
> 
> How much is this going for in the States? $800 isn't it?
> 
> I know we get shafted on prices here in the UK, but this seems a bit excessive.
> 
> $800 is about £466 at the moment...


Dont you guys make like 10 pounds minimum wage? minimum wage in the us is like 8/hr, cost of living is higher for you as are wages.


----------



## bhav

No way lol.

Minumum wage in the UK is £6.something.

The minimum wage is far below the minimum cost of living in the UK, most people on such jobs rely on further benefits to supplement their income.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> No way lol.
> 
> Minumum wage in the UK is £6.something.
> 
> The minimum wage is far below the minimum cost of living in the UK, most people on such jobs rely on further benefits to supplement their income.


yeah i think im thinking of australia where minimum wage is like avg college graduate wage in the US lol


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> yeah i think im thinking of australia where minimum wage is like avg college graduate wage in the US lol


I hear ya there! Minimum wage in the States was created to ensure that the minimum wage rose with the minimum cost of living. Unfortunately, due to corporate greed and corrupt politicians having their hands in lobbyists' wallets we'll never see that happen.


----------



## Overfiend

Haha yeah, minimum wage here is £6...

Even taking cost of living and wages in to account, we get shafted on prices when it comes to electronics. I think Australia has it worse.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Minimal wage here is 352€... which is like 2.2€/hr.
So shut up guys...


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Minimal wage here is 352€... which is like 2.2€/hr.
> So shut up guys...


Minimum wage here is $9.37 per day, which is €0.87/hr. So I guess I can tell you to shut up.


----------



## Sir Joseph Dirt

I'm interested to see what prices will be like in the US

I can see it now, the Swift finally arrives in the US in late august...

Retails for $999.99


----------



## Descadent

how many pics do they have to show $799.99 for yall to believe it? lol


----------



## hrockh

tftcentral.co.uk, another twitt
"Could today be the day we see the first center review of the Swift?" prob not today but this week definitely! ASAP!"

just to be on the safe side, by next Monday we should have a proper review.


----------



## pixil8

Looks like us Aussies will be paying somewhere around the $1000 mark if this Australian listing is anything to go by:

http://www.zylax.com.au/asus-27-wled16-9-2560x1440-1msgtg10mil-1dport-3yr-rog-swift-pg278q-p-65121.html?zenid=coqkopp3j7udfh21gmpcd5blc6

Not happy!


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Minimum wage here is $9.37 per day, which is €0.87/hr. So I guess I can tell you to shut up.


minimum wagere here in Oz just got raised to 16.97/hr, but things are a little more expensive. People need to rise up overseas to get a decent living wage.


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Minimal wage here is 352€... which is like 2.2€/hr.
> So shut up guys...


Nice rig









I take it you're not on €2.2 per hour


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> minimum wagere here in Oz just got raised to 16.97/hr, but things are a little more expensive. People need to rise up overseas to get a decent living wage.


Wow, had to fact check that one. Impressive.

Although I can kinda see why, Australia is a very expensive place to live (#4th in World):


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wow, had to fact check that one. Impressive.
> 
> Although I can kinda see why, Australia is a very expensive place to live (#4th in World):


I wouldn't say VERY expensive. Inner city living can be, but we have very spacious cities. I think real estate prices skew results like the one you posted. Real Estate is quite expensive here, but it's a supply/demand thing with far too many investors and overseas buyers pushing prices up. Other than that, really,it's not too bad. Food is cheap, petrol is cheap, free health care(although our current asses in government are trying to ruin that), great beaches. We do, however, pay WAY too much for PC stuff, it's quite a mark up. No wonder Amazonetc won't ship here. Asus and the like won't let them..anyhoo, back to the Swift...


----------



## Ka0sX

I just want a damn price and ETa for us here in Aust


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> I just want a damn price and ETa for us here in Aust


Mid August, $1000


----------



## xSociety

I want the Swift and that Samsung 27" curved monitor to have a baby!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I wouldn't say VERY expensive. Inner city living can be, but we have very spacious cities. I think real estate prices skew results like the one you posted. Real Estate is quite expensive here, but it's a supply/demand thing with far too many investors and overseas buyers pushing prices up. Other than that, really,it's not too bad. Food is cheap, petrol is cheap, free health care(although our current asses in government are trying to ruin that), great beaches. We do, however, pay WAY too much for PC stuff, it's quite a mark up. No wonder Amazonetc won't ship here. Asus and the like won't let them..anyhoo, back to the Swift...


Dont forget we are also one of the highest taxed individuals in the world as well!! Very rich and large business get away with it. Just got my "group certificate", paid $77,000 in tax last year. Basically no deductions, certainly zero benefits (as I would expect), on top of that a new "levy", private health insurance (otherwise medicare levy kills you, but STILL pay part levy), plus usual GST









I am impatiently waiting for the Swift, hurry up already


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Desk is ready, wallet is ready, mid July is here and no preorders yet. Damn you Asus.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Desk is ready, wallet is ready, mid July is here and no preorders yet. Damn you Asus.


Hear, hear!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Desk is ready, wallet is ready, mid July is here and no preorders yet. Damn you Asus.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My desk is also waiting for this.







and also my friend's. He keeps bugging me everyday asking if this is already out for pre-order.







It's time to get rid of my old monitor.







Also, I just got back my gaming PC from Taiwan.









Spoiler: Desk









Spoiler: Gaming PC


----------



## Descadent

i'll wait till they put 2 display ports on gpu's so i can do 3 in surround...nope not gonna buy a 3rd 780 ti. nope!


----------



## Thoth420

I have a QNIX for the time being but I haven't had a chance to even try it yet because my rig is down. :/
Maybe next week so I can use it for a few weeks at least until I can get my mits on one of these.


----------



## Ka0sX

I have no monitor mine broke this past weekend, So i have pulled the trigger and bought a xl2411t to get me thru untill the asus one lands here in aus

i was going to get one from first batch but ill wait till round September will tell the wife i want the monitor for my bday then this 2411t will be put on the other pc in the house

Will give me a bit more time to get the gpu i want aswell asus matrix 780ti


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I have a QNIX for the time being but I haven't had a chance to even try it yet because my rig is down. :/
> Maybe next week so I can use it for a few weeks at least until I can get my mits on one of these.


I moved from S27950D to QNIX I while ago, 1440p, that pixel count make a big difference compared to 1080p but playing fast paced FPS games, I find the QNIX not good at all, way too blurry cannot wait for this swift to come out.....

Unfortunately still no ETA on the panel for AUS. pccasegear has no EAT/Price yet as per their emali:

"We will definitely be getting them in! We don't have any confirmed information for the ETA or pricing as of yet, but we'll list them up for pre-order as soon as we possibly can."


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> how many pics do they have to show $799.99 for yall to believe it? lol


MSRP is not always the retail price. It's just a suggestion by the manufacturer. With all the hype surrounding this monitor, it could very well retail for more than 799.99 after the first batch if supply can't keep up.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzajroo*
> 
> I moved from S27950D to QNIX I while ago, 1440p, that pixel count make a big difference compared to 1080p but playing fast paced FPS games, I find the QNIX not good at all, way too blurry cannot wait for this swift to come out.....
> 
> Unfortunately still no ETA on the panel for AUS. pccasegear has no EAT/Price yet as per their emali:
> 
> "We will definitely be getting them in! We don't have any confirmed information for the ETA or pricing as of yet, but we'll list them up for pre-order as soon as we possibly can."


Same here. Qnix is blurry in BF4 etc even @120hz. Can't wait to get rid. I have pre-ordered Swift here in the UK. I should hopefully get it on the 29th and will have 2 days to play around with it!

Hope you guys get one soon enough.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i'll wait till they put 2 display ports on gpu's so i can do 3 in surround...nope not gonna buy a 3rd 780 ti. nope!


+111111111111111 They need to start making cards with at least 3 Displayport (or mini-Displayport, since they are identical technically, it's just a smaller physical head shape).

My best triple screen experience ever was with an AMD Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum Edition. No vsync and no tearing in any game regardless of fps or fps fluctuations. I couldn't understand why as I, like everyone else, have had to deal with tearing up until owing that card and ever since getting rid of the card. I researched and found out that I wasn't the only one who experienced this weird "no VSync, yet no tearing regardless of fps or fps fluctuations" phenomenon and found out it had to do with every monitor being connected by native Displayport to Displayport.


----------



## skuko

TFTcentral review is UP! Can't believe noone posted it yet lol

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm

needless to say, i'm quite excited about the screen now


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> TFTcentral review is UP! Can't believe noone posted it yet lol
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm
> 
> needless to say, i'm quite excited about the screen now


Thanks for that ...

Another good thing is that we'll now have a decent .ICC profile to use for calibrating this monitor since they typically put their .ICC profiles ups for download ...

Can't wait ...


----------



## spin5000

Disappointed to see that the ROG Swift has more input lag than the BenQ XL2720Z, and therefore I'm assuming the ASUS VG248QE and the BenQ XL2411T and XL2411Z as well. However it's pretty darn minor.

Not very surprised, but still a little "gutted" that stroboscopic mode (lightboost, ULMB, strobing, etc.) is still limited to a max of 120 Hz rather than 144 Hz. I kind of thought this may have been the first one to do it at the full 144 Hz.

And are TFT Central kidding me? The ASUS VG248QE and the BenQ XL2411Z / XL2411T are pretty much not only the top of the top gaming monitors but insanely popular too (especially the VG248QE), yet NONE, ABSOUTELY NONE of the tests show comparisons to these monitors, not input lag, total pixel response times, the racing-car ghosting/trailing image test, colours, black levels, contrast, gamma, comparisons of each ones strobing mode, NOTHING....Yet the graphs have all sorts of IPS, and non-gaming TNs listed for a terrible comparison.

How the heck can you do a hardcore monitor review/comparison but then not include 3 of the best and most popular hardcore gaming monitors around (ASUS VG248QE, BenQ XL2411T & XL2411Z), eapecially the VG248QE that so many gamers own. It's not rocket science to know that a ton of these VG248QE owners will be super interested in naturally upgrading to the PG278Q and therefore this should have been the main monitor (besides the XL2720Z and VH278E) listed in the comparison tables and graph...

It's like reviewing a Ferrari and then comparing it to bunch of $40,000 Cadillacs, Infinitis, Hondas, Toyotas, Dodges, etc. and then just throwing maybe a Porsche and a Lamborghini in along with 20 other inexpensive cars that totally don't belong and leaving out cars like the McLaren, top end Corvette, Viper, Benz, BMW, Etc. Etc.

To the people at TFT Central - what are you guys smoking??...


----------



## skuko

eh, how many of those gaming monitors you mentioned are 2560x1440?

it's just a matter of criteria and/or perspective.


----------



## trhead

It has less total lag than VG278HE and XL2720Z in non instant mode. It beats many 24" TN 1080p models too plus you get 8bit panel/higher res. Its a total win imo.


----------



## CallsignVega

Honestly, as a user that loves fast PC's and the ultimate motion clarity I am really only interested in ULMB mode. Having said that and TFTCentral hinted at it, the brightness levels under ULMB are woeful.

You would definitely have to treat this screen like a projector. Some comparisons with IMO the only other "gaming" monitor worth anything out there, the Eizo FG2421.

Ok, so the Swift at 100% brightness and a ULMB pulse duration of 1.9ms (brightest) has a luminescence of 123cd/m2, black point of .014cd/m2 and a contrast of 876:1.

It's motion clarity should be just slightly better than the Eizo as the Eizo has a pulse duration of ~2.3ms. But with that comparison, look at the rest of the Eizo stats:

Turbo240-On, luminescence of 258cd/m2, black point of .06cd/m2 and a contrast of 4290:1. So it's over twice as bright and the image quality just hammering the Swift.

I got very excited when I first saw the chart of the pulse duration of .25, .5, .875. Those would provide EPIC motion clarity results. Until I looked down at the next chart and saw the associated brightness levels.

You may be able to squeeze by in a pitch black room gaming at 50% and 62cd/m2, but for most users that will be too dark. 75% at 92cd/m2 is about the reasonable minimum for a dark room (that produces a very similar result to 10% Lightboost from the VG248QE and it's associated 1.4ms strobe length Lightboost). In a light controlled room at night, the 100% brightness of 123cd/m2 will most likely be the mode used by those who prefer ULMB mode over G-Sync.

Now using the monitor during the daylight even with the blinds closed in most peoples rooms I think will be quite difficult for gaming under that luminescence level. Even at 258 cd/m2 of the Eizo (over twice the brightness), it appears just enough.

To summarize my thoughts: the epic pulse duration settings for motion clarity are too dim to use. At max brightness, the screen in ULMB can be used during the night and in a light controlled room, but won't be adequate during the daytime for competitive gaming even in a light controlled room. That is, unless someone goes hog wild and blocks virtually all outside light.

Also, not sure how Asus plans to allow people to use 3D with this thing. Since those shutter glasses block out half the light from the eyes, we are talking a max of around 60cd/m2 during 3D. Can only be used in pitch darkness really, and will still be fairly dark image.

Yes, the Eizo isn't the fastest on input lag, but I'd like to know the input lag of the Swift in 120 Hz ULMB mode to really compare. This monitor seems to shine more in the role of G-Sync versus ULMB IMO.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Honestly, as a user that loves fast PC's and the ultimate motion clarity I am really only interested in ULMB mode. Having said that and TFTCentral hinted at it, the brightness levels under ULMB are woeful.
> 
> You would definitely have to treat this screen like a projector. Some comparisons with IMO the only other "gaming" monitor worth anything out there, the Eizo FG2421.
> 
> Ok, so the Swift at 100% brightness and a ULMB pulse duration of 1.9ms (brightest) has a luminescence of 123cd/m2, black point of .014cd/m2 and a contrast of 876:1.
> 
> It's motion clarity should be just slightly better than the Eizo as the Eizo has a pulse duration of ~2.3ms. But with that comparison, look at the rest of the Eizo stats:
> 
> Turbo240-On, luminescence of 258cd/m2, black point of .06cd/m2 and a contrast of 4290:1. So it's over twice as bright and the image quality just hammering the Swift.
> 
> I got very excited when I first saw the chart of the pulse duration of .25, .5, .875. Those would provide EPIC motion clarity results. Until I looked down at the next chart and saw the associated brightness levels.
> 
> You may be able to squeeze by in a pitch black room gaming at 50% and 62cd/m2, but for most users that will be too dark. 75% at 92cd/m2 is about the reasonable minimum for a dark room (that produces a very similar result to 10% Lightboost from the VG248QE and it's associated 1.4ms strobe length Lightboost). In a light controlled room at night, the 100% brightness of 123cd/m2 will most likely be the mode used by those who prefer ULMB mode over G-Sync.
> 
> Now using the monitor during the daylight even with the blinds closed in most peoples rooms I think will be quite difficult for gaming under that luminescence level. Even at 258 cd/m2 of the Eizo (over twice the brightness), it appears just enough.
> 
> To summarize my thoughts: the epic pulse duration settings for motion clarity are too dim to use. At max brightness, the screen in ULMB can be used during the night and in a light controlled room, but won't be adequate during the daytime for competitive gaming even in a light controlled room. That is, unless someone goes hog wild and blocks virtually all outside light.
> 
> Also, not sure how Asus plans to allow people to use 3D with this thing. Since those shutter glasses block out half the light from the eyes, we are talking a max of around 60cd/m2 during 3D. Can only be used in pitch darkness really, and will still be fairly dark image.


You said it Vega...I honestly can hardly believe these results. ASUS just royally screwed up the ROG Swift PH278Q, while screwing over a ton of ppl, who were waiting to buy this monitor, along the way.

75% strobe length on the ROG Swift only has the brightness of the VG248QE's Lightboost 2 at a dismal 10%?? OMG, Lightboost 2 at 10% has abysmal brightness in 2D mode, let alone 3D mode!

WOW ASUS, FROM THE ULTIMATE, MOST EPIC GAMING MONITOR FOR PURE GAMING, TO AN EPIC FAIL. HOW COULD YOU GUYS SCREW UP SO BAD.


----------



## Thoth420

I just like that it is 1440 and still can do 120hz LB in a shooter with some variation of settings. I also really like the buttons to hot swap refresh rates and ofc G Sync.
I only have a single 780Ti so I don't expect to get remotely close to the full glory of this monitor immediately but I play all kinds of games and some I care about IQ and the reso jump is nice to have so even if I play those at 60 hz I still can play say BF4 with 120hz LB on and if my card can't manage settings that look good at 1440 I can always just set it to 1080 which is what I am used to for FPS anyway. I doubt I will bother with 144 hz anytime soon as I can't afford more GPU's now. 120 hz 24 inch 1080 was the last monitor I used.

To me this monitor is a really awesome hybrid all purpose good for any game display which is what I am personally looking for. I also abhor screen tearing and input lag so I am excited to experience G Sync.


----------



## CallsignVega

I guess I could have worded it better, was referencing the motion clarity of the associated pulse duration not the brightness level.

Asus VG248QE
Lightboost 10% (which I found only usable in a dark room) = 51 cd/m2
Swift ULMB 50% = 62 cd/m2

So those two are fairly comparable. So if you could stand 10% lightboost on the QE, with the Swift you will actually get a .875 ms pulse duration, well ahead of the 10% Lightboost 1.4ms pulse duration motion clarity. So if you like dark room gaming, the Swift is #1 by far.

I think for most people though the 75% Swift brightness level will be the minimum comfortable viewing, which equals a 92 cd/m2 luminescence and 1.4ms strobe, or Identical to 10% Lightboost but brighter. This also happens to be right at about where 100% Lightboost brightness level is (87 cd/m2, so the Swift is still a win. Of course 100% ULMB at 122 cd/m2 is the best so far (although far shy of the Eizo), but you do pay a penalty in motion clarity as that raises it to 1.9ms. I would consider that cd/m2 the minimum usable for a normal lit room for gaming. Of course this all comes without the horrendous picture quality hit that Lightboost took.

Another thing to consider is you could use ULMB by night and get the full brightness of regular G-Sync by day... So the Swift has warmed up on me a bit since my initial reading of the TFT Central review.

I think I am going to turn my computer room into a solid pitch black (even during daytime) environment so I can enjoy my Swift at .5 ms strobe motion clarity.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> You said it Vega...I honestly can hardly believe these results. ASUS just royally screwed up the ROG Swift, and a ton of ppl,who were waiting to buy this monitor


Excellent. Maybe then most people won't buy it and I can be sure to get one out of the first batch. Cause I know it's going to SMOKE my Samsung S27850D PLS 1440p for gaming ... brightness-shmightness ... I could care less bout 3D or Lightboost or ULMB or what have you ... good response time, low lag, 120+hz and 1440p and I've got the perfect mate to my Sammy PLS screen ...

So yeah ... forget it folks, you obviously won't enjoy this monitor for the above couple of reasons ... so don't buy it, okay?


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Excellent. Maybe then most people won't buy it and I can be sure to get one out of the first batch. Cause I know it's going to SMOKE my Samsung S27850D PLS 1440p for gaming ... *brightness-shmightness ... I could give a xxxx about 3D or Lightboost or ULMB or what have you* ... good response time, low lag, 120+hz and 1440p and I've got the perfect mate to my Sammy PLS screen ...
> 
> So yeah ... forget it folks, you obviously won't enjoy this monitor for the above couple of reasons ... so don't buy it, okay?










Couldn't agree more.


----------



## CallsignVega

I would have easily paid Asus 100-200 dollars more to use brighter LED's. Could you imagine the motion clarity of the .25 and .5 ms pulses at 100+ cd/m2? Would be *epic*!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> ... good response time, low lag, 120+hz and 1440p


ULMB isn't irrespective of any of those.


----------



## Thoth420

My gaming room is already pitch black









Bad for the eyes though


----------



## Descadent

seems like nothing to be worrying about but maybe i just don't understand lol


----------



## CallsignVega

I finally found a way to enjoy my Swift's epic .25ms strobe motion clarity:


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I guess I could have worded it better, was referencing the motion clarity of the associated pulse duration not the brightness level.
> 
> Asus VG248QE
> Lightboost 10% (which I found only usable in a dark room) = 51 cd/m2
> Swift ULMB 50% = 62 cd/m2
> 
> So those two are fairly comparable. So if you could stand 10% lightboost on the QE, with the Swift you will actually get a .875 ms pulse duration, well ahead of the 10% Lightboost 1.4ms pulse duration motion clarity. So if you like dark room gaming, the Swift is #1 by far.
> 
> I think for most people though the 75% Swift brightness level will be the minimum comfortable viewing, which equals a 92 cd/m2 luminescence and 1.4ms strobe, or Identical to 10% Lightboost but brighter. This also happens to be right at about where 100% Lightboost brightness level is (87 cd/m2, so the Swift is still a win. Of course 100% ULMB at 122 cd/m2 is the best so far (although far shy of the Eizo), but you do pay a penalty in motion clarity as that raises it to 1.9ms. I would consider that cd/m2 the minimum usable for a normal lit room for gaming. Of course this all comes without the horrendous picture quality hit that Lightboost took.
> 
> Another thing to consider is you could use ULMB by night and get the full brightness of regular G-Sync by day... So the Swift has warmed up on me a bit since my initial reading of the TFT Central review.
> 
> I think I am going to turn my computer room into a solid pitch black (even during daytime) environment so I can enjoy my Swift at .5 ms strobe motion clarity.


I play in NVIDIA 3D Vision, the absolute minimum brightness I can tolerate, even at night with no lights on, is 50% Lightboost. Even that has crappy brightness though , 100% is almost needed. And if the brightness of the ROG Swift at 75% strobing length Is the same as Lightboost 2 at a dismal 10% Lightboost then that's an epic fail. What would the ROG Swift's max brightness be? Equivalent to the VG248QE's Lightboost 2 at just 20 or 30 percent??... Sounds like an epic fail in a gaming-monitor that does everything so freaking great, except in the most gaming-oriented mode of all - stroboscopic mode.

What a fail on ASUS's part. I was ready to spend $3000 (after tax) on 3 of these and have been waiting anxiously since Jan. ASUS just royally screwed over a lot of ppl.


----------



## CallsignVega

No spin, please re-read my post you quoted. Lightboost brightness scales really poorly, unlike on the Swift.

10% - 51.52 cd/m2
100% - 87.14 cd/m2


----------



## mbreslin

I've never had lightboost before so it seems like it should be a big step up for me even at largest pulse width, yes? Frankly I'll be happy to get rid of the lose/lose situation of picking vsync with the lag or no vsync with the tearing.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No spin, please re-read my post you quoted. Lightboost brightness scales really poorly, unlike on the Swift.
> 
> 10% - 51.52 cd/m2
> 100% - 87.14 cd/m2


Ok I just re-read it. So the VG248QE's brightness at 100% lightboost is only about 87 cd/m2? Does this change in 3D mode? Because when I'm in 3D mode but lift the 3D glasses out of the way and look at the screen bare it looks way brighter than 87 cd/m2, it looks as bright, or brighter, than non-lightboost at 40% or so brightness, and I'm pretty sure a VG248QE at 40% brightness is a heck of a lot brighter than 120 cd/m2, let alone 87..


----------



## CallsignVega

You know, I am not sure what affect if any 3D mode has as I don't use 3D. I don't see why 3D mode would affect Lightboost brightness, it's just a double image on the screen. So I would have to go with yes, 100% Lightboost was and is as tested by TFTCentral only 87 cd/m2. So the Swift's 123 should be a nice boost for you.


----------



## kingduqc

I'm thorn between upgrading from my 1440p korean 60hz monitor to this. 800$ to go 60hz to 144hz + I'll need to upgrade my 670 for sure. What to do :/ I mostly play games that I run 200+ fps these days but


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You know, I am not sure what affect if any 3D mode has as I don't use 3D. I don't see why 3D mode would affect Lightboost brightness, it's just a double image on the screen. So I would have to go with yes, 100% Lightboost was and is as tested by TFTCentral only 87 cd/m2. So the Swift's 123 should be a nice boost for you.


Hmmm I'm not so sure about that. I think this may explain it all...
Quote:


> LightBoost is a strobe backlight which mainly brightens the picture during 3D glasses use:
> 
> Why LightBoost Is Brighter For 3D Vision (Using 3D Glasses)
> LightBoost is brighter for 3D Vision because LCD shutter glasses can be open longer. See this explanation of why LCD shutter glasses can be open longer because of LightBoost. This allows the picture to be brighter for 3D Vision, as the strobe backlight is synchronized to the shutters of the 3D glasses. In this case, LightBoost lives up to its name - it boosts the amount of light during 3D glasses use.
> 
> Why LightBoost Is Not Necessarily Brighter For 2D
> This doesn't apply when you're not wearing 3D glasses. The backlight is being turned off between refreshes. The black periods between refreshes means the picture is dimmer (on average) for 2D without the glasses. (Again, if you're comparing maximum LightBoost setting to maximum non-LightBoost brightness setting, for an apples-versus-apples comparison). During regular 2D use, LightBoost is essentially equivalent to PWM dimming (Pulse-Width Modulation), and the 2D LightBoost picture is darker than non-LightBoost Brightness 100%. Also, LightBoost 100Hz is often brighter than LightBoost 120Hz.


source http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost-faq/

So it seems like Strobing in 3D mode is way brighter than strobing in 2D mode thanks to Lightboost. Somebody needs to test if the Swift PG278Q does something similar when it's in a game in 3D mode and links-up with the 3D glasses and emitter. Because if it doesn't then 3D mode will be pretty much unusable. As the 3D glasses will be almost black if used while the screen is only at 120 cd/m2. I am praying that ASUS's ULMB is not inferior to Lightboost 2 when it comes to 3D brightness because if ULMB doesn't do the same thing that Lighboost does in 3D mode then it won't be just slightly darker, it will be just about un-usable dark.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> I'm thorn between upgrading from my 1440p korean 60hz monitor to this. 800$ to go 60hz to 144hz + I'll need to upgrade my 670 for sure. What to do :/ I mostly play games that I run 200+ fps these days but


Just stick to your korean panel. You will be just fine. That way i have more of a chance to get one of the first batches before selling out.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Hmmm I'm not so sure about that. I think this may explain it all...
> source http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost-faq/
> 
> So it seems like Strobing in 3D mode is way brighter than strobing in 2D mode thanks to Lightboost. Somebody needs to test if the Swift PG278Q does something similar when it's in a game in 3D mode and links-up with the 3D glasses and emitter. Because if it doesn't then 3D mode will be pretty much unusable. As the 3D glasses will be almost black if used while the screen is only at 120 cd/m2. I am praying that ASUS's ULMB is not inferior to Lightboost 2 when it comes to 3D brightness because if ULMB doesn't do the same thing that Lighboost does in 3D mode then it won't be just slightly darker, it will be just about un-usable dark.


Hm, I will have to look into that more. If the LED's are capable of going brighter (IE 3D mode), why would they set 2D ULMB brightness to unusable low levels?


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, I will have to look into that more. If the LED's are capable of going brighter (IE 3D mode), why would they set 2D ULMB brightness to unusable low levels?


Not sure... Maybe this will explain better...
Quote:


> One of the main complaints many users had about NVIDIA's 3D Vision was the loss of brightness when wearing their polarized shutter glasses. In order to counteract this, all 3D Vision 2 certified monitors will include something called 3D Lightboost technology. NVIDIA's own explanation of this is far clearer than anything we could possibly achieve:
> 
> 3D LightBoost works by adjusting the LED backlight in the monitor to pulse twice as brightly in unison with the LCD lenses in the 3D Vision glasses, making the resulting images 2 times brighter than previous 3D products. In contrast, older 3D monitors and laptops without 3D LightBoost have constant backlights where half the light is wasted.
> 
> On the old monitors with CCFL lamps that are on all the time, both lenses were forced into a dark phase while the image shifted from left to right. Now that the LED backlights switch off quickly in-between frames, refreshing at 120 times per second with a 2ms response time, the open timings of the glasses can be stretched. This lets in more ambient light so gamers can see the keyboard better. 3D LightBoost technology is a giant leap in the visual quality of 3D gaming on a PC.
> 
> In plain English, this will allow LightBoost-certified monitors to appear up to 200% brighter than older models like the Samsung 2233RZ and Acer GD235HZ when a 3D application is run. On the flip side of this coin, when running in 2D mode, the monitor will remain at its user-set backlight ratio so you won't have to worry about a retina searing Windows desktop or word document.
> 
> Since Lightboost allows the glasses' LCD lenses to stay open longer, users are able to realize a secondary benefit as well: increased environmental light. Finally, wearing 3D Vision glasses won't entail fumbling around in the dark for your keyboard and mouse.


(source http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/48527-asus-vg278h-27-3d-gaming-monitor-review-4.html)

The following statement gives me hope, however it's from back in January so who knows how accurate it is
Quote:


> The good news is ROG 1440p G-SYNC monitor actually supports both LightBoost (for stereoscopic 3D) and ULMB (for 2D)
> 
> They probably changed the LightBoost enable algorithm to be incompatible with ToastyX Strobelight, there is ULMB which is the LightBoost 2D sequel, and is generally superior to LightBoost.
> 
> I think some reps within ASUS did not yet understand LightBoost and ULMB both are strobe backlights, just that the purposes have now become separate. ULMB is essentially the same thing as (but largely better than) LightBoost 2D.


(source: http://www.blurbusters.com/lightboost-sequel-ultra-low-motion-blur-ulmb/)

I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY hope this is true and that when he refers to Lighboost he is referring to the extra brightening of the screen in 3D mode which monitors like the VG248QE do so well. If this is true then ASUS, please take my $3000


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Not sure... Maybe this will explain better...
> source ...http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/48527-asus-vg278h-27-3d-gaming-monitor-review-4.html


I think you may be mis-interpreting that article. It says that Lightboost 2 strobes the LED's twice as bright as Lightboost 1 which is true. But, Lightboost "2D" has never been an official product. We've only been able to trick it to work in 2D. Hence why on a lot of monitors when you enable Lighboost, the "3D" light on the monitor turns on. There is no difference in the brightness of the strobing under 3D or not under 3D, the monitor doesn't know the difference.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think you may be mis-interpreting that article. It says that Lightboost 2 strobes the LED's twice as bright as Lightboost 1 which is true. But, Lightboost "2D" has never been an official product. We've only been able to trick it to work in 2D. Hence why on a lot of monitors when you enable Lighboost, the "3D" light on the monitor turns on. There is no difference in the brightness of the strobing under 3D or not under 3D, the monitor doesn't know the difference.


Something isn't right then because I just finished testing with 3D lightboost and when the game switches to 3D mode and 100% lightboost, it is MUCH brighter than regular, non-lightboost 2D mode at 0% brightness. 3D Lightboost is at the very least as bright as non-lightboost 2D mode at 30% brightness, possibly as bright as 40% or 50%.

Standard Mode - 100% brightness - 414 cd/m2
Standard Mode - 80% brightness - 349 cd/m2
Standard Mode - 60% brightness - 285 cd/m2
Standard Mode - 40% brightness - 218 cd/m2
Standard Mode - 20% brightness - 150 cd/m2
Standard Mode - 0% brightness - 82 cd/m2

So according to that 2D non-lightboost brightness chart (source http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe), 3D lightboost strobing on the VG248QE is somewhere between 185-ish and 250-ish cd/m2 - much, much brighter than 87 cd/m2 or 120 cd/m2 - in a different league actually. When you lift the shutters glasses out of the way (or just don't wear them) it's darn bright and way, way brighter than my screen at 0% brightness regular mode.

Someone (ASUS, NVIDIA, etc) needs to really clarify all this for us


----------



## CallsignVega

I'm still researching an actual test of the VG248QE in Lightboost mode, but having owned many of those monitors I don't remember the strobing being anywhere near as bright as you are implying. 10% Lightboost could only be used in a dark room.

This tests here only has the Asus VG278HE in Lighboost mode brightness ranging from 51 to 87 cd/m2:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/motion_blur.htm

I've also had that monitor and also don't remember the brightness between it and the 248QE being that different.

When it comes down to it there isn't "two" Lightboost brightness levels. There is only "3D" Lightboost mode, people have only tricked the monitor to turn on while not in 3D mode and have nicknamed it "2D" Lightboost. There is only one brightness level for Lightboost at each respective step between 10% and 100%.

As for the Swift, those low cd/m2 brightness levels should be exactly the same whether 3D is displayed or not in ULMB mode. Since TFT did not hit on 3D, we will have to wait and see until one of us get's our hands on it to check.


----------



## spin5000

That can't be, Vega. Lightboost at max when enabled in-game (3d mode) is scorching compared to non-lightboost at 0%. Im pretty much switching back and forth as I'm typing this. Also, I just found this...

VG248QE Lightboost brightness = 188 cd/m2.



And after calibrating (for colours) he still had it at 163 cd/m2.



(source http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/13215-asus-vg248qe-review-144hz-3d-vision-2-lightboost-gaming-monitor.html#post989772 post #s 8 and 9)


----------



## CallsignVega

Interesting, wonder how TFTCentral got such low numbers when they tested Lightboost. Still looking into it.


----------



## HonoredShadow

I really hope they got it wrong. I don't entirely understand the results other than it's dark for 2D gaming right?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> I really hope they got it wrong. I don't entirely understand the results other than it's dark for 2D gaming right?


But why would 3D be any different? Unless they made the strobe lengths longer to brighten the image. But there is nothing officially "2D" Lightboost, when people hack Lightboost the monitors go into 3D mode.

2D strobing via NVIDIA is only official with ULMB.


----------



## CallsignVega

Now this article states brightness varies wildly not by the brightness setting, but by the contrast control:

http://3dvision-blog.com/8604-more-about-using-the-3d-lightboost-technology-in-2d-and-3d-mode/

Anyway, not really going to think much more about this area of ULMB as I don't care for 3D.

I just want to get my hands on a Swift to test out .25ms pulse motion clarity.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Now this article states brightness varies wildly not by the brightness setting, but by the contrast control:
> 
> http://3dvision-blog.com/8604-more-about-using-the-3d-lightboost-technology-in-2d-and-3d-mode/
> 
> Anyway, not really going to think much more about this area of ULMB as I don't care for 3D.
> 
> I just want to get my hands on a Swift to test out .25ms pulse motion clarity.


You are getting one soon, right? I'd like to know how the Swift compares in practice to the EIZO Foris FG2421 before making my purchase. What bothers me the most is not even those ULMB brightness levels, but rather the awful, crap TN matte coating.


----------



## dzajroo

This can now be pre-ordered in Australia ........ETA 28th August $999

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=28275

$1050...must resist......must..........aaaaggggrgrrrrrrrrr......order placed.....


----------



## Purejoke

This monitor can be now pre-ordered almost everywhere in Europe expect my country. I'm really starting to hate my country.


----------



## Pikaru

WHY ISN'T THIS AVAILABLE FOR PREORDER IN THE US

Lol im checking online and this thread every hour or so just to make sure I don't miss out...


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> This monitor can be now pre-ordered almost everywhere in Europe expect my country. I'm really starting to hate my country.


I'm not surprised (vobec sa necudujem







)


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> This monitor can be now pre-ordered almost everywhere in Europe expect my country. I'm really starting to hate my country.


No pre-order in my country too.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> But why would 3D be any different? Unless they made the strobe lengths longer to brighten the image. But there is nothing officially "2D" Lightboost, when people hack Lightboost the monitors go into 3D mode.
> 
> 2D strobing via NVIDIA is only official with ULMB.


Ya it's seems pretty confusing. The 2D Lightboost did have completely different colour, brightness, etc. values in the "after calibration" chart/image (post # 3906) compared to the 3D Lightboost values. But then again, that could just be down to different calibration settings for each in order to calibrate the 2D Lightboost for better colours since no 3D glasses are worn, while the 3D Lightboost settings may have been set-up to compromise the colours more in order to keep the brightness up so as to help compensate for the dimming of the 3D glasses.... Hmmm...Not really sure, just speculating.

All I know is that this is a make or break point for many people that I know in real-life and online (forums). The 200-ish cd/m2 of the VG248QE (and i'm assuming other 3D Vision 2 Lightboost monitors) in Lightboost mode is really needed in order to help compensate for the dimming effect of the 3D glasses.

We really need someone with a VG248QE (the most popular hardcore-gaming, 120/144 Hz, strobing monitor, by far) to test the PG278QE side by side, and test 3D Lightboost brightness at no less than 50% Lightboost and 70% contrast on the VG248QE (or preferably higher).


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> This monitor can be now pre-ordered almost everywhere in Europe expect my country. I'm really starting to hate my country.


Everything sucks in our country








Even in Czech Rep. it can be preordered now...


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Now this article states brightness varies wildly not by the brightness setting, but by the contrast control:
> 
> http://3dvision-blog.com/8604-more-about-using-the-3d-lightboost-technology-in-2d-and-3d-mode/
> 
> Anyway, not really going to think much more about this area of ULMB as I don't care for 3D.
> 
> I just want to get my hands on a Swift to test out .25ms pulse motion clarity.


Is that a smaller pulse than usual? What does ToastyX strobe do at maximum?


----------



## xNutella

my Arab money is ready for dis.


----------



## Boban85

After reading the TFT Central review I noticed that they are calibrating the monitor to 120 cd/m2. If you calibrate the Swift to 200 cd/m2 instead, (basically just increasing the brightness since it states that other factory settings are pretty close to the referent ones) shouldn't this settle the brightness issue with ULMB, or am I missing something?


----------



## spin5000

Not sure about ULMB but Lightboost has it's own brightness and contrast settings that are pretty much independent to whatever brightness or other settings you had before going into Lightboost mode, it's a completely different mode that has nothing to do with whether you had the monitor set to low or high brightness before going into Lightboost mode.


----------



## Thetbrett

i'm heading to Hong Kong end of August. Wonder if ican pick one up there?


----------



## Pikaru

Hexus review is up

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/displays/72229-asus-rog-swift-pg278q/?set_mobile_full_site_cookie=1


----------



## .Cerberus

Ladies and gentlemens, Winter...uh I mean ROG swift is coming!


----------



## Descadent

let's hope boat don't sink....i guess they were to scared of planes being shot down recently


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Ladies and gentlemens, Winter...uh I mean ROG swift is coming!


Yeah it's coming in winter at this rate


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craftyman*
> 
> Yeah it's coming in winter at this rate


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craftyman*
> 
> Is that a smaller pulse than usual? What does ToastyX strobe do at maximum?


1.4ms minimum @ 10% LightBoost. So, this represents a 82% decrease in minimum strobe length.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boban85*
> 
> After reading the TFT Central review I noticed that they are calibrating the monitor to 120 cd/m2. If you calibrate the Swift to 200 cd/m2 instead, (basically just increasing the brightness since it states that other factory settings are pretty close to the referent ones) shouldn't this settle the brightness issue with ULMB, or am I missing something?


They left the brightness setting at 100 (maximum) during the calibration, while on ULMB mode. The maximum achievable luminance after calibration was 134 cd/m2 versus the default (at 100 brightness setting) 122.67 cd/m2.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You know, I am not sure what affect if any 3D mode has as I don't use 3D. I don't see why 3D mode would affect Lightboost brightness, it's just a double image on the screen. So I would have to go with yes, 100% Lightboost was and is as tested by TFTCentral only 87 cd/m2. So the Swift's 123 should be a nice boost for you.


3D mode is not a double image on the screen. Nvidia 3D uses active shutter, which means temporal interlacing. Each eye should be getting full brightness of the display. But, with the 50% duty cycle per eye, that's also a 50% drop in the average luminance. Same result as something like movie 3D, different mechanism to get there.

I'm not sure displays can be run at high enough brightness for 3D ULMB, not without being way too bright for everyone else. 3D ULMB takes two different techs that trade lumens for other features, I'm not sure it's reasonable to expect the combination to be within optimal parameter space.

Also, Lightboost and ULMB are not the same thing. They're both pulsed backlights, but they do different things. Lightboost brings luminance up during the pulse, ULMB brings it down when not during the pulse. Very different function, but can have some similar perceptual effects.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> 3D mode is not a double image on the screen. Nvidia 3D uses active shutter, which means temporal interlacing. Each eye should be getting full brightness of the display. But, with the 50% duty cycle per eye, that's also a 50% drop in the average luminance. Same result as something like movie 3D, different mechanism to get there.
> 
> I'm not sure displays can be run at high enough brightness for 3D ULMB, not without being way too bright for everyone else. 3D ULMB takes two different techs that trade lumens for other features, I'm not sure it's reasonable to expect the combination to be within optimal parameter space.
> 
> Also, Lightboost and ULMB are not the same thing. They're both pulsed backlights, but they do different things. Lightboost brings luminance up during the pulse, ULMB brings it down when not during the pulse. Very different function, but can have some similar perceptual effects.


Have you tried 3D Vision 2? To me, it looks as sharp as 2D Lightboost when the GPU can render 60 frames per eye (for instance, indoor situations while playing Skyrim with 3D Vision 2 on my old SLI 670s.) I also notice that AA is much less noticeable because it seems like my brain/optic nerve is doing its own version of temporal AA.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Also, Lightboost and ULMB are not the same thing. They're both pulsed backlights, but they do different things. Lightboost brings luminance up during the pulse, ULMB brings it down when not during the pulse. Very different function, but can have some similar perceptual effects.


I'm confused about this. Does this mean we can expect higher luminance while using 3D Vision than while using ULMB? If so, that's great news for us 3D Vision enthusiasts.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I'm confused about this. Does this mean we can expect higher luminance while using 3D Vision than while using ULMB? If so, that's great news for us 3D Vision enthusiasts.


Light*boost* is not named idly. The description posted in this thread has enough detail - lightboost is aimed at reducing the absolutely required 50% drop in average luminance caused by the temporal interlacing that is a result of how active shutter 3D works. The other benefit is that because active shutter halves the refresh rate, the pulsing helps get back some of the low persistence, which also helps improve 3D performance (no temporal bleed to the other eye's frame). I have not tried 3D vision 2 - is it still active shutter? I can't see how any other 3D tech would work in a desktop environment. And if it is, then it would run into the same problem. If it isn't, then the old lightboost makes no sense, since you should just up the brightness without pulsing.

The TFT article with oscope data makes it very clear how ulmb is working, that it is PWM of the backlight synced with the refresh, so at the display is dark during the partially-refreshing frame and bright when the image is stable. It does not appear to be overdriving the brightness of the display during the pulse.

And yes, your brain does a huge amount of smoothing and image processing.


----------



## HonoredShadow

So can anyone answer this. I am not interested in 3d. I'm not interested in glasses. All I am interested in is using ULMB to get rid of that final bit of blur in the likes of BF3/4.

In 2D ONLY, just looking at the screen with no calibration and brightness on 100% with ULMB will this monitor be too dark for gaming?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> So can anyone answer this. I am not interested in 3d. I'm not interested in glasses. All I am interested in is using ULMB to get rid of that final bit of blur in the likes of BF3/4.
> 
> In 2D ONLY, just looking at the screen with no calibration and brightness on 100% with ULMB will this monitor be too dark for gaming?


No.


----------



## HonoredShadow

That is all I needed to know to not cancel my pre-order. Thanks.









With everyone going on about the monitor being to dark with ULMB I was getting concerned and could not make out if they were on about 3D, after calibration or something else.

Just thought of another question. Gsync works up to 120hz right? What about ULMB?


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> That is all I needed to know to not cancel my pre-order. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With everyone going on about the monitor being to dark with ULMB I was getting concerned and could not make out if they were on about 3D, after calibration or something else.
> 
> Just thought of another question. Gsync works up to 120hz right? What about ULMB?


I believe g-sync works up to 144hz and ULMB works up to 120hz.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> That is all I needed to know to not cancel my pre-order. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With everyone going on about the monitor being to dark with ULMB I was getting concerned and could not make out if they were on about 3D, after calibration or something else.
> 
> Just thought of another question. Gsync works up to 120hz right? What about ULMB?


- G-sync is effective in the 30 to 144 fps range. Over 144fps it is similar to V-sync.

- ULMB can be set to 85, 100 and 120Hz. It is most effective when your min fps never dip below the refresh rate.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Thanks guys for clearing a few things up for me. This monitor will be with me on the 29th and I hope it lives up to my expectations with fluidity and motion handling compared to the lacklustre Qnix.


----------



## MonarchX

So now that TFT Central review is up, I wonder if there is any more info on the whole 8bit thing? TFT Central did show that this monitor is rather accurate and does come with somewhat calibrated settings, but there is still no word on dithering. Are there are any other reviews of this monitor?


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Thanks guys for clearing a few things up for me. This monitor will be with me on the 29th and I hope it lives up to my expectations with fluidity and motion handling compared to the lacklustre Qnix.


Post your impressions when you receive the monitor. I plan to purchase one as well.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Only if you ask nicely!









I was planning too anyway. Will keep you guys informed of my initial impressions. Will have 2 days off to play with it.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So now that TFT Central review is up, I wonder if there is any more info on the whole 8bit thing? TFT Central did show that this monitor is rather accurate and does come with somewhat calibrated settings, but there is still no word on dithering. Are there are any other reviews of this monitor?


There is no word on it because it doesn't do it.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So now that TFT Central review is up, I wonder if there is any more info on the whole 8bit thing? TFT Central did show that this monitor is rather accurate and does come with somewhat calibrated settings, but there is still no word on dithering. Are there are any other reviews of this monitor?


Dithering won't exist (and I don't think has ever existed) on 8bit panels. 99.9% of content is developed within the 8bit color space, anything higher requires insanely expensive graphic cards and software. There's really no difference between 8bit and 10bit when it comes to consumers.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Only if you ask nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning too anyway. Will keep you guys informed of my initial impressions. Will have 2 days off to play with it.


Ha, very funny







Ok, I'll oblige ... pretty please with sugar on top, share your impressions with us!


----------



## Thoth420

I feel like I have learned more about displays in this thread over the past few weeks than about a year of independent research and personal experience. Owned about 3 monitors in the past year too...

















Thanks all
Cheers


----------



## Hasty

I like that they went for 8bit panels. Not that much for the better colors but more because I can't stand temporal dithering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I feel like I have learned more about displays in this thread over the past few weeks than about a year of independent research and personal experience. Owned about 3 monitors in the past year too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all
> Cheers


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> share your impressions with us!


No problems dude! Will give you everything I find about this monitor when it arrives.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Also, Lightboost and ULMB are not the same thing. They're both pulsed backlights, but they do different things. Lightboost brings luminance up during the pulse, ULMB brings it down when not during the pulse. Very different function, but can have some similar perceptual effects.


That probably explains why my ASUS VG248QE is so damn bright (around 200 cd/m2) in 3D mode when I peek under the glasses (or just don't wear them).

So it sounds like ULMB will suck for 3D mode due to it working differently than Lightboost and hence not being as bright as Lightboost (the ULMB brightness is fine for 2D mode don't worry guys)

Can anyone confirm that the ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q has ULMB AND Lightboost? I know it officially supports NVIDIA 3D Vision, does part of that "official support" mean that it will go into Lightboost mode when in actual 3D mode?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> That probably explains why my ASUS VG248QE is so damn bright (around 200 cd/m2) in 3D mode when I peek under the glasses (or just don't wear them).
> 
> So it sounds like ULMB will suck for 3D mode due to it working differently than Lightboost and hence not being as bright as Lightboost (the ULMB brightness is fine for 2D mode don't worry guys)
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q has ULMB AND Lightboost? I know it officially supports NVIDIA 3D Vision, does part of that "official support" mean that it will go into Lightboost mode when in actual 3D mode?


3D Vision 2 is lightboost. If it says 3D Vision 2 support, then I amgine the answer is yes.


----------



## dzajroo

"This is a courtesy email to advise that your ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift 27in
144Hz G-Sync Gaming Monitor is due to arrive at our warehouse on the
29/08/2014.

You will receive an email once your order has shipped or is ready for
collection."

damn hope those 5 weeks like pass quickly, got VG278HE and QNIX can't wait to compare those 3....


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> - G-sync is effective in the 30 to 144 fps range. Over 144fps it is similar to V-sync.
> 
> - ULMB can be set to 85, 100 and 120Hz. It is most effective when your min fps never dip below the refresh rate.


Over 144FPS G-Sync is similar to VSync @ 144Hz but without the VSync-induced latency of 1+ frames (depending on the size of the buffer used). So it will feel responsive like VSync OFF with the fluidity and no tearing of VSync ON.

Just to add to the ULMB bit, at FPS < refresh rate, there will be strobing artifacts present, and that's why FPS should be sustained as close as possible to the refresh rate (or above). For example, at FPS = 1/2 refresh rate, there will be edge doubling (because 2 strobes / frame). Tearing is made more easily visible when the backlight is strobed, too. If one is the kind that can tolerate VSync-induced latency, then ULMB will really look the best at FPS = refresh rate with VSync on (that's what Mark Rejhon of Blurbusters uses).


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> Over 144FPS G-Sync is similar to VSync @ 144Hz but without the VSync-induced latency of 1+ frames (depending on the size of the buffer used). So it will feel responsive like VSync OFF with the fluidity and no tearing of VSync ON.
> 
> Just to add to the ULMB bit, at FPS < refresh rate, there will be strobing artifacts present, and that's why FPS should be sustained as close as possible to the refresh rate (or above). For example, at FPS = 1/2 refresh rate, there will be edge doubling (because 2 strobes / frame). Tearing is made more easily visible when the backlight is strobed, too. If one is the kind that can tolerate VSync-induced latency, then ULMB will really look the best at FPS = refresh rate with VSync on (that's what Mark Rejhon of Blurbusters uses).


You're absolutely correct about the ULMB part. And I agree with all your observations about it.

Your statement on G-sync latency at Frame rate > Refresh rate on the other hand is incorrect.

Unless you use a frame-rate cap, you will get the same issues as V-sync in terms of added latency.
See:


----------



## HonoredShadow

Surely using a frame rate cap is going to add lag/stutter anyway as someone mentioned before in this thread. You use RTSS to limit frames but the game still renders first then after that it is limited by the software. Not the best way of doing things right?


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> That probably explains why my ASUS VG248QE is so damn bright (around 200 cd/m2) in 3D mode when I peek under the glasses (or just don't wear them).
> 
> So it sounds like ULMB will suck for 3D mode due to it working differently than Lightboost and hence not being as bright as Lightboost (the ULMB brightness is fine for 2D mode don't worry guys)
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q has ULMB AND Lightboost? I know it officially supports NVIDIA 3D Vision, does part of that "official support" mean that it will go into Lightboost mode when in actual 3D mode?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> 3D Vision 2 is lightboost. If it says 3D Vision 2 support, then I amgine the answer is yes.


Ok so then we need to find out of the PG278Q officially supports NVIDIA 3D Vision 2. Whether a few others and I each buy 3 of these or 3 of the BenQ XL2720Z pretty much depends solely on this answer (other than this, obviously the PG278Q is the choice of preference).


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Surely using a frame rate cap is going to add lag/stutter anyway as someone mentioned before in this thread. You use RTSS to limit frames but the game still renders first then after that it is limited by the software. Not the best way of doing things right?


When available, use an in-game frame rate cap rather than an external cap

Also note that the frame rate cap will not cause stuttering in G-sync mode.
So, I wouldn't worry about it too much.









For more info, check this article. It's a very good read.
http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/


----------



## HonoredShadow

So are we saying the only reason to limit the frame rate is if you were running to sync 144 hz? So you would need to limited by a couple of frames a second less than that? Really make that much difference?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> So are we saying the only reason to limit the frame rate is if you were running to sync 144 hz? So you would need to limited by a couple of frames a second less than that? Really make that much difference?


Yep.

This is how I intend to use this monitor depending on the game frame rate. If that helps:

- If the game never runs above 140fps, you don't have to worry about anything. Just enable G-sync and enjoy.

- If the game runs both under and above 144fps. Consider limiting by a couple of frames a second less than the max refresh rate and enable G-sync.

- If the game runs always above 120fps. Consider using ULMB to get low motion blur.
Enable V-sync to avoid tearing completely. Or run without V-sync if you want the lowest input lag.

edit: interesting quote from the article author. If you want to figure out the best value to use for the frame cap:
Quote:


> Since this article was written, several of us did several tests.
> 
> fps_max 130 - works good
> fps_max 135 - works good
> fps_max 138 - works good
> fps_max 140 - slight hints of extra lag
> fps_max 142 - as bad as fps_max 143


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzajroo*
> 
> "This is a courtesy email to advise that your ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift 27in
> 144Hz G-Sync Gaming Monitor is due to arrive at our warehouse on the
> 29/08/2014.
> 
> You will receive an email once your order has shipped or is ready for
> collection."
> 
> damn hope those 5 weeks like pass quickly, got VG278HE and QNIX can't wait to compare those 3....


What retailer is this? And what country?


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> What retailer is this? And what country?


Australia:








http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=558_1210&products_id=28275&zenid=42c03562e6c1aefa015dd0d3933ab647


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzajroo*
> 
> Australia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=558_1210&products_id=28275&zenid=42c03562e6c1aefa015dd0d3933ab647


Ahh, thanks. Hoping US perorders will come up early August at the latest.


----------



## spin5000

Can't remember if I posted this already, and I don't know how accurate it is as it's from January BUT it looks like the Swift PG278Q may (I really hope this is correct) *offer both ULMB for 2D strobing AND Lightboost for 3D strobing.*
Quote:


> "The good news is ROG 1440p G-SYNC monitor actually supports both LightBoost (for stereoscopic 3D) and ULMB (for 2D)...
> 
> ...I think some reps within ASUS did not yet understand LightBoost and ULMB both are strobe backlights, just that the purposes have now become separate."


This is important because, while ULMB is generally superior to Lightboost (doesn't affect colours and black levels nearly as much, if at all), ULMB's brightness is pretty abysmal compared to Lightboost. The max brightness for the ROG PG278Q in 2D ULMB mode is around 120 cd/m2 (as tested by TFT Central) which is totally fine for most people in 2D mode, but that's not enough for most people in 3D mode where the glasses make the screen appear dimmer than it actually is. My VG248QE approaches 200 cd/m2 in Lightboost strobing mode, and this is enough to help make-up/compensate for quite a bit of the 3D glasses dimming effect;

This is all still speculation, but it seems pretty accurate.

*UPDATE -* I just saw this from July 17. It looks like the ROG Swift, thank goodness, does both separate strobing modes (ULMB AND Lightboost) depending on if you're in 2D or 3D mode. This is amazing!
Quote:


> LightBoost (predecessor to ULMB) was originally invented for 3D glasses use, see explanation in the LightBoost FAQ. So, yes, you also get blur reduction benefits since LightBoost is always enabled during 3D glasses use, as a beneficial side effect of reducing 3D crosstalk. ULMB is targeted for 2D use, but LightBoost is still included and enabled during 3D glasses use.


----------



## CallsignVega

That begs the question, what exactly is the difference between the two? How is "Lightboost" so much brighter? Are the pulses longer or are they supplying more voltage to the LED's?

As the majority (below ~70%) brightness is too dim to use with ULMB, is there a way to trick 3D "Lightboost" in 2D mode to get both the motion clarity boost and decent brightness?

Why aren't they driving the LED's the same in ULMB as "Lightboost" since the luminescence in ULMB is obvious low? Are they trying to extend the life of the LED's in ULMB mode since they figure 3D mode will only be occasional? These are interesting questions to be answered.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That begs the question, what exactly is the difference between the two? How is "Lightboost" so much brighter? Are the pulses longer or are they supplying more voltage to the LED's?
> 
> As the majority (below ~70%) brightness is too dim to use with ULMB, is there a way to trick 3D "Lightboost" in 2D mode to get both the motion clarity boost and decent brightness?
> 
> Why aren't they driving the LED's the same in ULMB as "Lightboost" since the luminescence in ULMB is obvious low? Are they trying to extend the life of the LED's in ULMB mode since they figure 3D mode will only be occasional? These are interesting questions to be answered.


on my asus vg248qe ulmb mode is darker then prior to installing the g sync kit and using lightboost


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> on my asus vg248qe ulmb mode is darker then prior to installing the g sync kit and using lightboost


Interesting. When I was using 2D Lightboost with the QE it wasn't particularly bright. Once you installed the G-Sync kit it's even darker eh? Is it actually called ULMB mode on the QE once the kit is installed?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Interesting. When I was using 2D Lightboost with the QE it wasn't particularly bright. Once you installed the G-Sync kit it's even darker eh? Is it actually called ULMB mode on the QE once the kit is installed?


Yep before installing the kit in the menu hub it showednvidia light boost when using strobe light. Now with the g sync kit the menu hub changes completely. When u press the button to the left of the power button it goes 'ULMB on' press it again and 'ULMB off'


----------



## spin5000

I don't have the G-Sync kit of the VG248QE, and when I enable Lightboost (by enabling 3D mode in the NVIDIA control panel) the brightness of my monitor is even higher than the VG248QE in normal mode at 30%, it's somewhere between the normal mode's 30% and 50%. 30% on a VG248QE is pretty darn bright. It's pretty much the max I play on in a dark gaming room. I'm almost positive Lightboost mode is even brighter than this as when I go from desktop to game and it automatically switches to Lightboost mode, it definitively seems, at the very very least, just as bright as 30% regular mode, but most likely even more.

To answer your question, CallsignVega, I think the reason why ULMB is preferred during 2D mode is because, as I mentioned in my post above, ULMB is generally superior to Lightboost. ULMB doesn't affect colours and black levels, or just the image in general, nearly as much, if at all, while Lightboost colours can look washed out, bad black levels, etc. (while wearing the 3D glasses, the Lightboost image looks nice and contrast-y, vibrant, and rich to my eyes, but not without the glasses). There's probably some technical differences with regards to strobe lengths and voltages and other technical things but I'm not sure; that area is a bit over my head to be honest.

I believe the guy I've quoted in my previous post (post #3962) is Marc Rejhon - pretty much the guy behind the whole popularization and education of the strobing monitor "thing" lately. He's also the guy behind http://www.blurbusters.com/ , I really hope he can chime in here to discuss this further. I left a message on Blur Busters at http://www.blurbusters.com/tftcentral-reviews-asus-rog-pg278q-1440p-gsync-lightboost/ in-case anyone is interested. I hope he replies.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> This is how I intend to use this monitor depending on the game frame rate. If that helps:
> 
> - If the game never runs above 140fps, you don't have to worry about anything. Just enable G-sync and enjoy.
> 
> - If the game runs both under and above 144fps. Consider limiting by a couple of frames a second less than the max refresh rate and enable G-sync.
> 
> - If the game runs always above 120fps. Consider using ULMB to get low motion blur.
> Enable V-sync to avoid tearing completely. Or run without V-sync if you want the lowest input lag.
> 
> edit: interesting quote from the article author. If you want to figure out the best value to use for the frame cap:


Thanks for the tips dude









I guess in some games it would not matter if you did not limit them any way like non competitive games or something like Endless Space. But as you said you could alsways enable ULMB.


----------



## Threx

Has anyone spotted the Swift on any Asian retailers yet? You would think they should be popping up left and right by now.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Not sure if somebody already posted this, but here is updated FAQ regarding PG278Q
http://rog.asus.com/339252014/gaming-monitors/faq-rog-swift-pg278q-27-inch-g-sync-gaming-monitor/


----------



## Falkentyne

I think someone needs to answer this question exactly, since neither Vega or the other poster were making it clear if apples were compared to apples or not--

Is ULMB brightness the SAME or DIFFERENT than lightboost brightness, when the SAME STROBE LENGTH IS BEING USED FOR BOTH?

Yes, ULMB's strobe length goes down to 0.250ms, while lightboost's lowest strobe length is 1.4ms (the benq motion blur reduction on Z series can go down to .333 ms and .167ms but only through the service menu, and that's too dark lowest semi usable setting is 0.5ms through the windows utility), but what happens when BOTH ULMB and lightboost are BOTH set to the same 1.4ms strobe length (or whatever is closest for ULMB?)

Is ULMB only darker because the lowest strobe length is MUCH lower than LB ? (0.250ms strobe will OF COURSE be much darker than lightboost's lowest 1.4 ms)

You can not just put both settings at 10% and expect the brightness to be the same...different strobe lengths are used for each "10%".


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Is ULMB brightness the SAME or DIFFERENT than lightboost brightness, when the SAME STROBE LENGTH IS BEING USED FOR BOTH?


I'm working with reports, not firsthand information, but between the oscilloscope data presented by TFT on ULMB, and the description of Lightboost, the nature of the pulses is not the same. Imagine the baseline, normal brightness as flat. TFT's data indicates that ULMB pulses the display at the normal luminance level during the pulse, and has the backlight off when not during the pulse. So you get a trough relative to flat. Lightboost increases the luminance during the pulse, which leads to a peak relative to flat.

To answer the question of why they can't pulse the higher luminance while dropping to zero again, I would suspect (only a guess here) that the rise and fall times while running at a high refresh rate would make that at the very least a challenge. At the very least, the higher luminance would have a significant impact on black levels, which may also factor into the design process.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Not sure if somebody already posted this, but here is updated FAQ regarding PG278Q
> http://rog.asus.com/339252014/gaming-monitors/faq-rog-swift-pg278q-27-inch-g-sync-gaming-monitor/


I was about to post that. They did have to overclock the G-SYNC module in order to achieve 1440p at 144hz.


----------



## Falkentyne

Hmm, very interesting. Thank you.
So the darkness is due to the monitor brightness not increasing during the pulse, to compensate for the strobing?

...
Even Benq's blur reduction increases the luminance during the strobe (right?) just like lightboost (but BBR doesn't have per line overdrive (Y axis compensated response time), but regardless...This seems like...a huge oversight--or huge blunder, don't you think? If ULMB isn't increasing the luminance....(I mean, if Benq got this right in their own blur reduction, but Nvidia didn't....


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You're absolutely correct about the ULMB part. And I agree with all your observations about it.
> 
> Your statement on G-sync latency at Frame rate > Refresh rate on the other hand is incorrect.
> 
> Unless you use a frame-rate cap, you will get the same issues as V-sync in terms of added latency.
> See:


I realized this happens when I read the BlurBusters review, but I didn't expect it would happen with the framerate uncapped. It isn't normal, expected G-Sync behavior and theoretically shouldn't be happening, only that with G-Sync's current implementation it does (due to feedback being required in the current implementation of G-Sync I'm guessing).

If you leave the framerate uncapped, or with a cap > refresh rate, FPS = refresh rate = 144Hz and it should have felt as responsive as V-Sync off in terms of latency.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Not sure if somebody already posted this, but here is updated FAQ regarding PG278Q
> http://rog.asus.com/339252014/gaming-monitors/faq-rog-swift-pg278q-27-inch-g-sync-gaming-monitor/


Why can't OD be used in conjunction with ULMB?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Why can't OD be used in conjunction with ULMB?


I'm betting it has to do with OD changing the shape of the pixel response curve to something that doesn't work with ULMB's pulse waveform. Either that or something more technical that prevents the two from being controlled simultaneously, but for that I'm a bit out of my depth as far as an explanation.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> If you leave the framerate uncapped, or with a cap > refresh rate, FPS = refresh rate = 144Hz and it should have felt as responsive as V-Sync off in terms of latency.


Except, there are two ways they could have gone once you exceed the monitor's max refresh. One way is to go to vsync off, the other way is to go to vsync on. The design decision is that because you have G-Sync enabled, you don't want tearing, so it defaults to the mode where you don't get tearing. You can disagree with that choice, and claim that you care more about input lag than tearing once you get over 144 Hz, but that's the choice they made.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Not sure if somebody already posted this, but here is updated FAQ regarding PG278Q
> http://rog.asus.com/339252014/gaming-monitors/faq-rog-swift-pg278q-27-inch-g-sync-gaming-monitor/


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Except, there are two ways they could have gone once you exceed the monitor's max refresh. One way is to go to vsync off, the other way is to go to vsync on. The design decision is that because you have G-Sync enabled, you don't want tearing, so it defaults to the mode where you don't get tearing. You can disagree with that choice, and claim that you care more about input lag than tearing once you get over 144 Hz, but that's the choice they made.


Yep. That's pretty much it.

It would have been nice to be able to configure that though.


----------



## Amperial

..and yeah i'd prefer a v-sync off mode after exceeding the refresh rate. Would be neat.
I just wonder what happens if the FPS fluctuates around max refresh.

Maybe it has a strong reason they didn't include it, yet.


----------



## fomoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Not sure if somebody already posted this, but here is updated FAQ regarding PG278Q
> http://rog.asus.com/339252014/gaming-monitors/faq-rog-swift-pg278q-27-inch-g-sync-gaming-monitor/


How do I setup Surround Gaming [for 3x PG278Q in triple monitor setup]?
"My graphics card only has 1 DP: can I convert DVI/HDMI to DP?"
Currently to enable surround [triple monitor] G-Sync you will need 3 GPUs in triple SLI configuration.

So G-Sync works in Surround now?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> How do I setup Surround Gaming [for 3x PG278Q in triple monitor setup]?
> "My graphics card only has 1 DP: can I convert DVI/HDMI to DP?"
> Currently to enable surround [triple monitor] G-Sync you will need 3 GPUs in triple SLI configuration.
> 
> So G-Sync works in Surround now?


It seems to imply it.
Wait for a confirmation though.
In any case they clearly stated that they planed to make it available. So it should work eventually.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> How do I setup Surround Gaming [for 3x PG278Q in triple monitor setup]?
> "My graphics card only has 1 DP: can I convert DVI/HDMI to DP?"
> Currently to enable surround [triple monitor] G-Sync you will need 3 GPUs in triple SLI configuration.
> 
> So G-Sync works in Surround now?


That was the most exciting thing I learned from that. Not that I can afford 3 x Swift & 3 x 780 Ti


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> It seems to imply it.
> Wait for a confirmation though.
> In any case they clearly stated that they planed to make it available. So it should work eventually.


I'm not sure how it doesn't outright state that it works. Please explain why you think it isn't confirmed?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'm not sure how it doesn't outright state that it works. Please explain why you think it isn't confirmed?


Because mistakes in wording or statements made by people who later confirm they were mistaken happen absolutely all the time. We have no way of knowing how thorough that person's knowledge of g-sync is and to be honest it looks like they just made an assumption based on their knowledge of the monitor only having displayport and the card only having one dp out.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'm not sure how it doesn't outright state that it works. Please explain why you think it isn't confirmed?


Because I have no way of knowing if the person who updates the FAQ is aware of the issue in the first place.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Except, there are two ways they could have gone once you exceed the monitor's max refresh. One way is to go to vsync off, the other way is to go to vsync on. The design decision is that because you have G-Sync enabled, you don't want tearing, so it defaults to the mode where you don't get tearing. You can disagree with that choice, and claim that you care more about input lag than tearing once you get over 144 Hz, but that's the choice they made.


The third way is to cap the framerate, just like V-Sync inherently does, at the graphics driver level. It doesn't make much sense for there to be no input lag similar to VSync on at framerates just before 144FPS then suddenly VSync gets turned on. I thought the whole point of G-Sync was to replace the traditional V-Sync, and *keeping* the GPU synced to the monitor at 144Hz (by capping framerate) is plainly better than *flipping around* and now syncing the monitor to the GPU when FPS wants to go above 144FPS.

That's why I really believe it's just a current limitation. The strong point of G-Sync is that it handles stutter, tearing, and input latency all in one fell swoop, so it doesn't make sense to bring back the input latency when your FPS goes beyond.

There's one more thing I'm thinking about as well: Leaving the FPS go beyond the refresh rate reduced the frametime-induced input latency, as more frames render just before the next refresh. There has to be a very smart prediction algorithm that allows the FPS to stay the same, at 144FPS, but for the frames to start rendering just before the next refresh. However, any missed frames should manifest themselves as stutter, but given that G-Sync technology means you can simply delay the screen draw, I wonder how such a thing could be handled in future revisions of G-Sync / variable refresh rate.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'm working with reports, not firsthand information, but between the oscilloscope data presented by TFT on ULMB, and the description of Lightboost, the nature of the pulses is not the same. Imagine the baseline, normal brightness as flat. TFT's data indicates that ULMB pulses the display at the normal luminance level during the pulse, and has the backlight off when not during the pulse. So you get a trough relative to flat. Lightboost increases the luminance during the pulse, which leads to a peak relative to flat.
> 
> To answer the question of why they can't pulse the higher luminance while dropping to zero again, I would suspect (only a guess here) that the rise and fall times while running at a high refresh rate would make that at the very least a challenge. At the very least, the higher luminance would have a significant impact on black levels, which may also factor into the design process.


Very interesting.

Also, I just read on that official ASUS FAQ that just came out that the Swift PG278Q WILL go into specifically "Lightboost" mode when in 3D mode and the ring around the base will turn green, while it will turn yellow while in ULMB mode.

This is more and more evidence that Lightboost and ULMB are indeed 2 different modes. Thank goodness for both as ULMB 2D mode, with a max brightness of 120 cd/m2 would be pretty bad in combination with the dimming effect of the 3D glasses, but it's technically superior to Lightboost other than the brightness itself and therefore it is superior in 2D mode, this way we have all our bases covered - brighter Lightboost strobing for 3D, superior (other than brightness) ULMB strobing for 2D, and G-Sync for games with too much framerate fluctuations/stutters/frame-skips/tearing, etc.








Quote:


> 3D: Does PG278Q have LightBoost?
> 
> Yes it does have LightBoost - if you plug in the 3D Vision IR emitter the Nvidia drivers will detect the PG278Q and offer the function. When the 3D is enabled the monitor LED turns green.


Quote:


> Menu: What is ULMB?
> 
> Ultra Low Motion Blur - this is backlight strobing to reduce motion blur. It is available on the [85-100] 120Hz option (not 60Hz or 144Hz) and it is incompatible with G-Sync. When G-Sync is enabled ULMB is disabled. The yellow power LED light indicates the ULMB is on.


Still vague on the differences, but it definitely does seem to be a different type of strobing mode as others have been suggesting.


----------



## pixil8

_*A graphics card with DP 1.2 support are required to select refresh rates above 60Hz.*_

Guys what's the chances my trusty old Gigabyte GTX 680 will have a Display Port version 1.2?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Very interesting.
> 
> Also, I just read on that official ASUS FAQ that just came out that the Swift PG278Q WILL go into specifically "Lightboost" mode when in 3D mode and the ring around the base will turn green, while it will turn yellow while in ULMB mode.
> 
> This is more and more evidence that Lightboost and ULMB are indeed 2 different modes. Thank goodness for both as ULMB 2D mode, with a max brightness of 120 cd/m2 would be pretty bad in combination with the dimming effect of the 3D glasses, but it's technically superior to Lightboost other than the brightness itself and therefore it is superior in 2D mode, this way we have all our bases covered - brighter Lightboost strobing for 3D, superior (other than brightness) ULMB strobing for 2D, and G-Sync for games with too much framerate fluctuations/stutters/frame-skips/tearing, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still vague on the differences, but it definitely does seem to be a different type of strobing mode as others have been suggesting.


Don't forget that it's very likely that the ToastyX 2D Lightboost methods may still work on this monitor, which would mean that we could choose between the superior quality of ULMB and the higher brightness (but lower CR and color accuracy) of 2D Lightboost.

This monitor has a lot of options.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixil8*
> 
> _*A graphics card with DP 1.2 support are required to select refresh rates above 60Hz.*_
> 
> Guys what's the chances my trusty old Gigabyte GTX 680 will have a Display Port version 1.2?


You're good to go. GTX 680 (desktop version) supports the latest DP specification.


----------



## pixil8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> You're good to go. GTX 680 (desktop version) supports the latest DP specification.


Thanks littledonny I spose now the question is will my 680 handle this monitor at 1440p &144Hz?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixil8*
> 
> Thanks littledonny I spose now the question is will my 680 handle this monitor at 1440p &144Hz?


If you want to play on max settings in the most demanding games, no. But you should do pretty well somewhere between medium and high most of the time.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixil8*
> 
> Thanks littledonny I spose now the question is will my 680 handle this monitor at 1440p &144Hz?


Not at 144. Data:

You could get decently high if you turn down the eye candy, but the beauty of this monitor is that even if your graphics subsystem is underpowered relative to its max capability, you don't actually give up that much as far as visual experience. Turn down a bit of eye candy, but enjoy the fluidity.

And then rest comfortably knowing that you have a huge amount of headroom for this thing, so that whatever you upgrade to has plenty of room to grow into.


----------



## CallsignVega

http://rog.asus.com/339252014/gaming-monitors/faq-rog-swift-pg278q-27-inch-g-sync-gaming-monitor/

So it was indeed a bandwidth issue and DP1.2/G-Sync needing to be overclocked to do [email protected] lol I called it back in January:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42570-27-quot-2560x1440-G-Sync-PG248Q-ROG-Monitor-Discussion&highlight=vega

So overclocked G-Sync, required larger heat-sink, more air vents in case = 4+ month delay. Maybe they should have put me on their design team.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/339252014/gaming-monitors/faq-rog-swift-pg278q-27-inch-g-sync-gaming-monitor/
> 
> So it was indeed a bandwidth issue and DP1.2/G-Sync needing to be overclocked to do [email protected] lol I called it back in January:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42570-27-quot-2560x1440-G-Sync-PG248Q-ROG-Monitor-Discussion&highlight=vega
> 
> So overclocked G-Sync, required larger heat-sink, more air vents in case = 4+ month delay. Maybe they should have put me on their design team.


Will be interesting to see if the difference from 120hz->144hz will be worth the delay.


----------



## pixil8

Well I just took the plunge and ordered one off PCCG here in Australia ETA: 29/08/14

My trusty old BenQ M2700HD just isn't cutting it anymore


----------



## MattEnth

Any US preorders yet?


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/339252014/gaming-monitors/faq-rog-swift-pg278q-27-inch-g-sync-gaming-monitor/
> 
> So it was indeed a bandwidth issue and DP1.2/G-Sync needing to be overclocked to do [email protected] lol I called it back in January:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?42570-27-quot-2560x1440-G-Sync-PG248Q-ROG-Monitor-Discussion&highlight=vega
> 
> So overclocked G-Sync, required larger heat-sink, more air vents in case = 4+ month delay. Maybe they should have put me on their design team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to see if the difference from 120hz->144hz will be worth the delay.
Click to expand...

pretty sure going from 1080p to 1440p is a lot more of the reason relative to going from 120 to 144 Hz


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Very interesting.
> 
> Also, I just read on that official ASUS FAQ that just came out that the Swift PG278Q WILL go into specifically "Lightboost" mode when in 3D mode and the ring around the base will turn green, while it will turn yellow while in ULMB mode.
> 
> This is more and more evidence that Lightboost and ULMB are indeed 2 different modes. Thank goodness for both as ULMB 2D mode, with a max brightness of 120 cd/m2 would be pretty bad in combination with the dimming effect of the 3D glasses, but it's technically superior to Lightboost other than the brightness itself and therefore it is superior in 2D mode, this way we have all our bases covered - brighter Lightboost strobing for 3D, superior (other than brightness) ULMB strobing for 2D, and G-Sync for games with too much framerate fluctuations/stutters/frame-skips/tearing, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still vague on the differences, but it definitely does seem to be a different type of strobing mode as others have been suggesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that it's very likely that the ToastyX 2D Lightboost methods may still work on this monitor, which would mean that we could choose between the superior quality of ULMB and the higher brightness (but lower CR and color accuracy) of 2D Lightboost.
> 
> This monitor has a lot of options.
Click to expand...

yup, that too


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

just preordered it for 697.25 € / 942$
cheapest in my country.. still a bit expensive considering price in US.. and its being assembled in EU.. sad
Edit: Also got an email that monitor should be ready for pickup at 30.7. ... one more week !


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> just preordered it for 697.25 € / 942$
> cheapest in my country.. still a bit expensive considering price in US.. and its being assembled in EU.. sad
> Edit: Also got an email that monitor should be ready for pickup at 30.7. ... one more week !


where did you preorder it? I'm from europe too.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> where did you preorder it? I'm from europe too.


http://datacomp.sk (got a small discount being a long term customer), I don't think they accept orders outside Slovakia though


----------



## amlett

thanks!


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> just preordered it for 697.25 € / 942$
> cheapest in my country.. still a bit expensive considering price in US.. and its being assembled in EU.. sad
> Edit: Also got an email that monitor should be ready for pickup at 30.7. ... one more week !


That's a good price. I live in central europe and pricing over here is usual $ = €, cheapest pre order i've seen over here was €720 but it's gone and it's at €750 now.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattEnth*
> 
> Any US preorders yet?


No US preorders yet. Maybe the first week or two of August, we'll have US preorders. And maybe around the last week of August they'll start shipping to customers.

"General announcement is coming soon expect first week August for all the specific details for US. You will also seem more information on US based reviews and exposure." posted 2 days ago

"ROG Swift PG278Q Ultimate Gaming Monitor is now available in Taiwan, as well as the Asia Pacific and European markets. It will be available in China in mid-August and North America by end of August, 2014." posted today


----------



## wholeeo

Too much waiting, my interest is somewhat lost. I wish more companies released products like Apple. Announcement one week, available for preorder same day, in your hands the next week.


----------



## jameyscott

I've honestly lost most interest that I had in this monitor. I'll be waiting for some competition to drive the price down for me to reconsider this monitor. For now an over clocked qnix will have to do.


----------



## Mals

http://www.techpowerup.com/203375/asus-republic-of-gamers-launches-swift-pg278q-gaming-monitor.html

It was formally "announced" today at least.


----------



## jeri

yeah well, just another attept to take even more money from the poor 'gamers' with almost 0.0 need in 4k today, but its like always who want to throw away money u welcome i gues


----------



## Descadent

i've lost interest too. I had to switch to amd for 4gb since 3gb wasn't good enough on 2 780 ti's at 7680x1440...

now I wouldn't even be able to use gsync but games not choking and stuttering and nailing the 3gb wall and having to turn down settings on $1200 worth of gpu's > gsync for me.

Even knowing it won't work in surround and would have to have a 3rd gpu anyways just to run 3 at 144hz because of DP and cards only having 1 dp port...so nope gonna pass


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i've lost interest too. I had to switch to amd for 4gb since 3gb wasn't good enough on 2 780 ti's at 7680x1440...
> 
> now I wouldn't even be able to use gsync but games not choking and stuttering and nailing the 3gb wall and having to turn down settings on $1200 worth of gpu's > gsync for me.
> 
> Even knowing it won't work in surround and would have to have a 3rd gpu anyways just to run 3 at 144hz because of DP and cards only having 1 dp port...so nope gonna pass


G-Sync does work in surround, according to Asus:
Quote:


> How do I setup Surround Gaming [for 3x PG278Q in triple monitor setup]?
> 
> Currently to enable surround [triple monitor] G-Sync you will need 3 GPUs in triple SLI configuration.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> pretty sure going from 1080p to 1440p is a lot more of the reason relative to going from 120 to 144 Hz


Nope. 1440p at 120 Hz fits well within DP1.2 spec, just like [email protected] has been working with Gsync ever since they demoed it last year. 1440p at 144 Hz is quite a bit more demanding and falls above DP1.2 spec and must be overclocked.

GSync is just a high end DP1.2 TCon that needed to be overclocked for this monitor.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> G-Sync does work in surround, according to Asus:


yeah but not without a 3rd gpu

solution = new cards with two dp outputs at least


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah but not without a 3rd gpu
> 
> solution = new cards with two dp outputs at least


I'm not sure that would do it though, based on the interaction between G-Sync and the GPU. Can more than one G-Sync module talk with the GPU, and have that work? Not that it can't be done, just that I can see why it might be tricky.


----------



## SIDWULF

Yo any word of a 1920x1080 version any brand gsync monitor coming in north america??


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Yo any word of a 1920x1080 version any brand gsync monitor coming in north america??


There already is one.


----------



## Descadent

benq has 1080p ones coming


----------



## CallsignVega

1080p was nice back in like, 2002.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 1080p was nice back in like, 2002.


I dunno, back then 1600x1200 was king. It wasn't until a few years later when widescreen LCD prices really dropped before 1080p became commonplace for the average person. It was definitely a nice thing back then though!


----------



## Descadent

i'll never forget how bad lcd was for gaming when they first came out


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i'll never forget how bad lcd was for gaming when they first came out


And how heavily the marketing departments were all "it doesn't ghost THAT bad" with 25ms response screens! "It's barely noticeable!" and such...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> It seems to imply it.
> Wait for a confirmation though.
> In any case they clearly stated that they planed to make it available. So it should work eventually.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I'm not sure how it doesn't outright state that it works. Please explain why you think it isn't confirmed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Because mistakes in wording or statements made by people who later confirm they were mistaken happen absolutely all the time. We have no way of knowing how thorough that person's knowledge of g-sync is and to be honest it looks like they just made an assumption based on their knowledge of the monitor only having displayport and the card only having one dp out.


And now from the person who wrote the FAQ "We're double checking with NV. I read more recently that it did, which is why I put it in the FAQ, but I may have been misinformed. "

Pretty easy call to make to be honest, mistakes like that happen all the time between the person writing the copy and someone who actually knows the hardware.


----------



## bhav

I got them to double check on the Tri SLI and surround Gsync:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49763-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-in-surround-with-G-Sync&country=&status=

However do note that Nvidia did say they were working to implement this asap, so even if it doesnt work now, it should do later.

I'm also going to try and find out, in the case that it isnt working yet, that it will be made workable via software updates only, and not require new hardware.


----------



## CallsignVega

If you look at the way that FAQ question is worded, it could have been made more clear. It could also imply that to simply use three G-Sync monitors, it requires three GPU's. Doesn't explicitly say in G-Sync mode...


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

US date and price announced.

https://www.google.com/url?rct=j&sa=t&url=http://www.legitreviews.com/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-gaming-monitor-nvidia-g-sync-technology_147527&ct=ga&cd=CAEYACoUMTY3MDQ3OTcxOTc1MzczOTA0OTQyGmVmYmNiNDhjM2NlNDdmNjM6Y29tOmVuOlVT&usg=AFQjCNF5drxH_9To5w_SZBN6KTlnHF2VjA

Sorry if this was already posted here.


----------



## bhav

^^ It just says end of August?

The guy that wrote it said that he did think tri SLI would enable surround G sync in my thread though, so that is what was meant.

Either way, Nvidia are going to make it work in tri SLI, or with a display port hub eventually, which means that you wont need new monitors and these ones will eventually support surround G sync.


----------



## Pheozero

Hypothetically, let's say I have two R9 295X and want 3 (or more) monitors in Eyefinity. I wouldn't be about to do it because I would need 3 standalone DP 1.2 ports? Or does that only affect G-Sync and not ULMB?

Hypothetically speaking of course.


----------



## bhav

Actually yes, the resolution and refresh rate alone needs a single DP connection.

So unless you have three DP outputs, you wot be able to run surround.

You could do it though with a single card with multiple DP outputs, but without Gysync and probably no ULMB too though the FPS wouldf be crap with a single card.

The two solutions Nvidia are working on are a display port hub (for surround G sync with <3 cards), and triple SLI compatibility with surround G Sync without needing a hub.


----------



## Descadent

yes you would need 3 physical cards with dp port each to get 144hz or 120hz

or someone steps up and makes a damn card with two dp ports that can do 120/144hz out of each at 1440p


----------



## Arc0s

Now it's by the end of August, seriously can this come out any later?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Now it's by the end of August, seriously can this come out any later?


New update from ASUS! They are being shipped by boat, but it is actually a two man paddle boat!


----------



## lukem5

Whats the big deal with this monitor? overlord and yamakasi have 27" IPS 120hz monitors. People will really pay nearly 3x as much for worse colors and a little faster response time?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Now it's by the end of August, seriously can this come out any later?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> New update from ASUS! They are being shipped by boat, but it is actually a two man paddle boat!


The cargo's ETA is on the 26th. I'm not sure how long it will take in customs and the days it will take for it to get into the retailer's warehouse. As Asus said we should expect pre-orders at early Aug. I hope it gets to the retailers asap.


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukem5*
> 
> Whats the big deal with this monitor? overlord and yamakasi have 27" IPS 120hz monitors. People will really pay nearly 3x as much for worse colors and a little faster response time?


Yes they do, but they are terrible for FPS games, that blur is just way to much, having QNIX sitting next to 144hz Asus VG278HE it blows QNIX out of the water, It took me week to get use to QNIX after moving from Samsung 950D, but stayed with QNIX due to 120hz and 1440p.....still think that $1k for swift it way to much, but I guess if the demand is high and it's only product on the market currently they can ask whatever the want for it...unfortunately.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzajroo*
> 
> Yes they do, but they are terrible for FPS games, that blur is just way to much, having QNIX sitting next to 144hz Asus VG278HE it blows QNIX out of the water, It took me week to get use to QNIX after moving from Samsung 950D, but stayed with QNIX due to 120hz and 1440p.....still think that $1k for swift it way to much, but I guess if the demand is high and it's only product on the market currently they can ask whatever the want for it...unfortunately.


I agree with you about the Qnix. Can;'t stand the motion handling any longer. It sucks even @120hz. You turn in BF4 and the screen blurs up. As for the price of the Swift. Well you get what you pay for and you pay for new tech like 8-bit panel, Gsync, UL:MB etc... If people don't like it, wait! Price will come down and they can stop moaning!


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> ^^ It just says end of August?
> 
> The guy that wrote it said that he did think tri SLI would enable surround G sync in my thread though, so that is what was meant.
> 
> Either way, Nvidia are going to make it work in tri SLI, or with a display port hub eventually, which means that you wont need new monitors and these ones will eventually support surround G sync.


OR...Nvidia could get off their scamming, ripping-customers-off, price-gouging butts AND DO/OFFER WHAT AMD HAS FOR BAZILLION YEARS NOW - MAKE GPUs W/ 4 DISPLAYPORT / MINI-DISPLAYPORT OUTPUTS!

Sorry, I'm just really frustrated that this crap still isn't possible with NVidia, when AMD has had it for so bloody long, noy only that, but the best experience I ever had with regards to triple screen gaming was with my Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum with all 3 of my monitors plugged into it using native DisplayPort to DisplayPort. In terms of framerates obviously my current SLI 780 Ti setup destroys the single HD 7970, but in terms of screen-tearing without VSync, the 7970 was tue best triple screen experience I ever had. No screen tearing EVER regardless of what the framerates were or how much they varied/fluctuated (VSync off of course). Apparently this was because all 3 monitors were plugged in native DisplayPort.

Also, I had THE CHOICE to use 1, 2, 3, or 4 cards, it wasn't REQUIRED for me to buy 3 cards (what a joke).


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Don't forget that it's very likely that the ToastyX 2D Lightboost methods may still work on this monitor, which would mean that we could choose between the superior quality of ULMB and the higher brightness (but lower CR and color accuracy) of 2D Lightboost.
> 
> This monitor has a lot of options.


There's a ZERO % chance of toastyX's strobelight working, although you can use it AFTER 3D has already been initialized to control the strobing persistence/brightness, but not to initialize it..
He used an "exploit" -basically spamming commands at the monitor, until in a certain interval time, it responded to the command to go into 3D mode. This exploit was FIXED by Nvidia on the Benq Z series monitors and you can BET its fixed on this one, too. You can STILL use the INF override with an Nvidia card, combined with the "3d vision emulator" (original author loaded it here: http://kostasoft.com/downloads/3Dvision.zip ) or http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://Kostasoft.com%26hl%3Den%26prmd%3Divns&rurl=translate.google.co.uk&sl=ru&twu=1&u=http://kostasoft.com/index.php%3Fmod%3Dpages%26page%3Dclone

You can use this to get lightboost working (along with the INF override, which worked for the BenQ 2720Z and should also work for the Swift ROG), without a real emitter, and just the emulator. But again this requires an NVidia card in the first place, so unless you have a laptop with a 500+ series M Geforce or a 400+ series desktop card, you can't get it enabled on an AMD card now (which strobelight allowed you to enable, before).


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I dunno, back then 1600x1200 was king. It wasn't until a few years later when widescreen LCD prices really dropped before 1080p became commonplace for the average person. It was definitely a nice thing back then though!


Yes, back then, 1600x1200 was the maximum resolution on most CRT's (and hardly anyone used LCD's for gaming). And most competitive games ran too slow at 1600x1200, so you saw the 1024x768 and 1280x1024 resolutions used for games like Quake 3 and Unreal Tournament....


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There already is one.


K so where do i buy it brother?


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> K so where do i buy it brother?


Proshop has one in store if that is of interest
http://www.proshop.se/Bildskarm/ASUS-27-PG278Q-ROG-NVIDIA-G-Sync-2449928.html?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite#


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneminde*
> 
> Proshop has one in store if that is of interest
> http://www.proshop.se/Bildskarm/ASUS-27-PG278Q-ROG-NVIDIA-G-Sync-2449928.html?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite#


24 inch? 1080x1920







...the person I quoted said you could buy one in north america but never said where.


----------



## dzajroo

more news popping-up on web...AnandTech and few others now states: "monitor should be available in Taiwan, APAC and EU today, with China in mid-August and North America by the end of August"

Maybe we might get lucky here in Australia and get the monitor delivered before initial ETA which was 29th of August, would be great indeed


----------



## Krulani

Ugh, end of August. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## pixil8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzajroo*
> 
> Maybe we might get lucky here in Australia and get the monitor delivered before initial ETA which was 29th of August, would be great indeed










to that fellow Aussie


----------



## SweWiking

Komplett.se (in Sweden) shipped my monitor now







Got the tracking number early this morning, so monday or tuesday it will be at my door, yay


----------



## Oneminde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Komplett.se (in Sweden) shipped my monitor now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the tracking number early this morning, so monday or tuesday it will be at my door, yay


Its seams like Sweden (Scandinavia) got this monitor first. No one ells is reporting that its in stock elsewhere.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Yeah, my preorder is marked as (probably) ready for pickup in 5 days.. hope it will be sooner :>


----------



## Oneminde

sweclockers.com just released their review that I am going to read.

Use google translate unless you can read Swedish

http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/19072-asus-rog-swift-pg278q


----------



## Descadent

that sure is a slow ass boat if we get it last


----------



## bhav

Anyone want to start an owners club for this monitor?


----------



## whyscotty

https://imageshack.com/i/eyf3bf97j



Excuse crappy photo's


----------



## bhav

Oh damn you, you collected it!

Cheater.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/eyf3bf97j


It really does exist!

Now send some to the U.S.


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> It really does exist!
> 
> Now send some to the U.S.


Ok ...

For $1 billion.


----------



## Thoth420

Linus got his hands on one to review:
http://instagram.com/p/q29WGZybNe/


----------



## Descadent

i'm ready to see Linus's review. Because he'll either harp on it's tn crappyness or if an 8bit tn is actually worth having after all


----------



## bhav

Even if he praises it though, TN haters will still hate.


----------



## Yungbenny911

From my experience.

If you go 21:9, it's really hard to go back to 16:9
If you go IPS, it's really hard to go back to TN
If you go 120Hz/144Hz, it's really hard to go back to 60Hz
If you go G-sync, it's really hard to go back to V-sync

There is no monitor on the planet with all those good functions, so there has to be a trade off whichever way you go.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If you go IPS, it's really hard to go back to TN


It'll be a lot easier if you're going to a TN that's actually good, as this one is.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If you go IPS, it's really hard to go back to TN
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a lot easier if you're going to a TN that's actually good, as this one is.
Click to expand...

Have you seen it yourself?


----------



## bhav

Reviews are generally saying that's its the highest quality TN panel ever made, and colour tests showed minimal difference difference between it and an IPS.

The problem with TN doubters is, as one believed in another thread, that all TN screens are as bad as a '$100 third world laptop'.

The main problem seems to be that IPS fans cant accept that TN technology can be improved, and already comes in many different grades of quality.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Reviews are generally saying that's its the highest quality TN panel ever made, and colour tests showed minimal difference difference between it and an IPS.
> 
> The problem with TN doubters is, as one believed in another thread, that all TN screens are as bad as a '$100 third world laptop'.
> 
> The main problem seems to be that IPS fans cant accept that TN technology can be improved, and already comes in many different grades of quality.


Those 'colour tests' are flawed when they only consider a small point in the centre of the screen. Even from a normal viewing position there is considerable variation in a given shade depending on where on the screen it is displayed on a TN panel of this size. The ROG SWIFT is certainly one of the better TN panels out there, but none of that unshackles it from fundamental limitations of the technology.


----------



## mikeaj

The electronics can produce good colors (accurate, etc.), as verified by tests.

It's just that any viewing position means you're not getting as good an image across the screen due to off-angle performance (which is not as bad as on low-end laptops because, as everyone reasonable knows, there's a difference between panels of the same broad technology type) unless you're sitting so far away everything is tiny and the 1440p resolution a moot point anyway.

It's a matter of perspective. Color tests are good and it's good to point them out, but their results need to be understood in the broader context. For a user, the end result is still that the picture does not look as good in some respects due to readily apparent off-angle shade performance that is still demonstrably inferior. And none of this takes away from the monitor's other merits.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Those 'colour tests' are flawed when they only consider a small point in the centre of the screen. Even from a normal viewing position there is considerable variation in a given shade depending on where on the screen it is displayed on a TN panel of this size. The ROG SWIFT is certainly one of the better TN panels out there, but none of that unshackles it from fundamental limitations of the technology.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The electronics can produce good colors (accurate, etc.), as verified by tests.
> 
> It's just that any viewing position means you're not getting as good an image across the screen due to off-angle performance (which is not as bad as on low-end laptops because, as everyone reasonable knows, there's a difference between panels of the same broad technology type) unless you're sitting so far away everything is tiny and the 1440p resolution a moot point anyway.
> 
> It's a matter of perspective. Color tests are good and it's good to point them out, but their results need to be understood in the broader context. For a user, the end result is still that the picture does not look as good in some respects due to readily apparent off-angle shade performance that is still demonstrably inferior. And none of this takes away from the monitor's other merits.


No fair using logic.

At any rate the TFT review was plenty glowing enough for me to see for myself. My gut tells me I've probably been spoiled by this glorious 30" 1600p IPS panel. We'll see.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Those 'colour tests' are flawed when they only consider a small point in the centre of the screen. Even from a normal viewing position there is considerable variation in a given shade depending on where on the screen it is displayed on a TN panel of this size. The ROG SWIFT is certainly one of the better TN panels out there, but none of that unshackles it from fundamental limitations of the technology.


That effect is dwarfed by the error caused by using 6-bit color. Most of what people see as bad color in a TN is because of that, not because of angular shifts.

The angular shifts are still present, but they've been minimized drastically for head-on viewing. Even at 27".

By contrast, IPS would have serious problems running at 120 or 144 Hz as far as color goes, but because of temporal color errors, rather than spatial. If the pixels don't finish transitioning in time to sit and be observed by your eye before they start shifting to the next color, then you won't perceive the correct color. TN haters seem to ignore this effect.


----------



## Asmodian

Having just purchased and calibrated a PB287Q, which also has an 8-bit high quality TN panel in it, I can say the panel is still a TN but the color is great. The shift at the top and bottom edges is noticeable but the shift is not in color, it is more a change in brightness/contrast.

What bothers me the most is not this effect (IPS has an odd white glow on dark colors when viewed off angle which is noticeable in the corners if close to the screen with a 27" and feels similar, even if less significant, to the top/bottom shift of this TN). However, I cannot get used to the very slight shift in contrast/brightness as you move vertically; simply changing one's posture results in enough vertical movement to notice this slight "shimmer".

I hope it doesn't bother me too much on the PG278Q as I will own this screen for sure.

The motion blur is slightly better on the PB287Q at 60 Hz vs my overclocked 120Hz IPS. I think the pixel response time is almost an entire frame at 120Hz on the IPS.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/eyf3bf97j
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse crappy photo's


----------



## Descadent

ugh them bezel so small...... want 3...... but ain't buying 3 plus another 3rd gpu!!!!!! ughhhhh want so bad though for that 144hz. I could care less about gsync.. i got amd cards anyways now so don't matter...just want the 144hz......but noooooooooooooooooooooooooo requires 3 cards to even run at 144hz and yeah $800x3=sigh


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> ugh them bezel so small...... want 3...... but ain't buying 3 plus another 3rd gpu!!!!!! ughhhhh want so bad though for that 144hz. I could care less about gsync.. i got amd cards anyways now so don't matter...just want the 144hz......but noooooooooooooooooooooooooo requires 3 cards to even run at 144hz and yeah $800x3=sigh


Is that only for Nvidia and its surround solution???

Part of the problem, is that Nvidia cards (even my titans) only have one Display Port. Obviously as you mention with the AMD cards, you will not be able to use Gsync, but you will be able to use 144HZ and lightboost at 120Hz???


----------



## Descadent

you have to have 3 cards no matter if you are nvidia or amd to run three of these. 1 dp on each card per monitor

unless they make a card with multiple dp outputs that can do 1440p at 144hz


----------



## Burke888

Has it been determined if the monitors support Nvidia surround with Gsync enabled?

Right now I am running a Samsung SB970 S27B970D. Does anyone have a good idea of how that monitor stacks up to the one I am currently running?

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-S27B970D-27-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B007M4UUF2

Thanks!


----------



## vlps5122

think ima buy 2 of these, since i dont game much in surround and i only want 2 for aesthetic purposes


----------



## Descadent

that doesn't make sense to me to do that though. spend $800 on 2nd monitor for you not to even use it for gaming when you could just go 1440p ips...but hey it's your money


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> think ima buy 2 of these, since i dont game much in surround and i only want 2 for aesthetic purposes


I'd buy one, use that as your primary gaming monitor, and put a second 27" IPS/PLS 1440p monitor as the side panel. That way you won't have TN color shift on the side monitor, which won't be directly in front of you.


----------



## bhav

I want mine now. Then I want another two. But after price drops.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that doesn't make sense to me to do that though. spend $800 on 2nd monitor for you not to even use it for gaming when you could just go 1440p ips...but hey it's your money


that wont be matching/aesthetic though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'd buy one, use that as your primary gaming monitor, and put a second 27" IPS/PLS 1440p monitor as the side panel. That way you won't have TN color shift on the side monitor, which won't be directly in front of you.


it will be angled to be facing me


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'd buy one, use that as your primary gaming monitor, and put a second 27" IPS/PLS 1440p monitor as the side panel. That way you won't have TN color shift on the side monitor, which won't be directly in front of you.


I'd buy one Swift and one 21:9 3440 x 1440 IPS screen (the LG 34um95 or the AOC u3477Pqu or the equivalent Dell): the first for gaming awesomeness, and the latter for crazy desktop real-estate, amazing FoV and movies.


----------



## bhav

Minimum of 2 hours 15 mins till the first delivery time slot .... Please don't troll me with 3 pm, please, not today


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Minimum of 2 hours 15 mins till the first delivery time slot .... Please don't troll me with 3 pm, please, not today


I envy u! I'm keen to get some 3d vision feedback, do you happen to have a kit to test?


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Minimum of 2 hours 15 mins till the first delivery time slot .... Please don't troll me with 3 pm, please, not today


Plz post pics when you can, and Enjoy!


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> I envy u! I'm keen to get some 3d vision feedback, do you happen to have a kit to test?


Oh no I don't.I would like one, but I have vertigo and also forehead that's aggravated by wearing glasses so I don't think I could game comfortably with them.

Its my first, and long overdue monitor upgrade since 1200p 60 hz, I've been wanting these exact specs for so long.


----------



## funkmetal

Ok, I'm calling shenanigans. Releases in EU in July but NA has to wait till September when they are already shipping review samples to NA Based Reviewers? Whats wrong with this picture?


----------



## bhav

Theyre on a boat man, its going ......

Slow.

1 hour 30 mins till earliest possible delivery (8:15 am), need to wait till 8 am for my delivery status and tracking to update.

For the love of my new lord jeebus monitor don't give me any pm time slots, and please earlier than 9 am, I beg. I beg, I beg.

And please no dead pixels or broken monitor.

And please no mumsie near the door cos if she sees it, I'm getting beaten up by her rolling pin.


----------



## Krulani

Please post pictures and your opinion asap. Feel free to gloat. I can't even pre-order one yet.


----------



## gorden

The intense in this thread is too damn high.


----------



## bhav

7.25 am ....

CONSTANTLY REFRESHING MY DPD ORDER STATUS, WHY U NO GIVE ME TRACKING UPDATE AND DELIVERY TIME SLOT YET???


----------



## gorden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> 7.25 am ....
> 
> CONSTANTLY REFRESHING MY DPD ORDER STATUS, WHY U NO GIVE ME TRACKING UPDATE AND DELIVERY TIME SLOT YET???


Haha I've been in the same situation as you for other things... Even watching a movie wouldn't help take the edge off, since I would pause the movie to check tracking status


----------



## Bieber4Bambi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Ok, I'm calling shenanigans. Releases in EU in July but NA has to wait till September when they are already shipping review samples to NA Based Reviewers? Whats wrong with this picture?


Reviewer samples are shipped by air. Mass volume is shipped by boat. Makes sense IMO. It surprises me more that Europe gets mass volume by air... Maybe just limited volume until boat arrives there too...


----------



## bhav

I was gonna take a sleeping pill last night to make the time pass quicker, but then I thought 'but what if I sleep through the delivery?'. So I didn't. Now I've barely had 5 hours sleep in 48 hours.

Also 2-3 weeks ago my insomnia was cured and I told the pharmacy I longer needed my sleeping meds ... AND NOW I HAVE IT AGAIN!!!

Its ok, I still have a whole box of 48 sleeping pills left from my last prescription .... But I don't want to be knocked out for frigging 12-15 hours ever again, they suck so much.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> That effect is dwarfed by the error caused by using 6-bit color. Most of what people see as bad color in a TN is because of that, not because of angular shifts.
> 
> The angular shifts are still present, but they've been minimized drastically for head-on viewing. Even at 27".


As an experienced reviewer I can say categorically - that is an absolute load of rubbish.

The effect of the colour shift, even from a normal viewing position, is significant. If you consider a 'burnt red' colour, for example, it appears more or less correct in the centre of a well-calibrated TN panel. Further up it appears a deep red, which is incorrect. Further down it appears a faded red or pink colour, which is also incorrect. Anybody who owns a TN panel, even the darling ROG SWIFT, can quite clearly see this for themselves by visiting this page - http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php. Those with keen eyes can quite clearly see the effect during normal use as well.

Modern dithering algorithms, on the other hand, are very effective indeed. So effective in fact that people were dumbfounded when they first learnt that affordable (at the time E) IPS panels used 6-bit and Frame Rate Control. The colour representation is very good regardless of dithering. That 'burnt red' would still appear a burnt red on a calibrated IPS monitor with acceptable colour gamut in the centre of the screen and uniformity permitting, elsewhere as well.


----------



## bhav

Got my delivery slot ....

11.10-12.10 ....

Not bad, but still bad.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Is that only for Nvidia and its surround solution???
> 
> Part of the problem, is that Nvidia cards (even my titans) only have one Display Port. Obviously as you mention with the AMD cards, you will not be able to use Gsync, but you will be able to use 144HZ and lightboost at 120Hz???


Apparently, ULMB will not work on an AMD card. Although someone said that they got it working with an intel integrated card..no idea how....
Lightboost will absolutely NOT work with an AMD card without unlocking it with an Nvidia card FIRST. Strobelight's bypass was patched on the Benq Z series, and you can bet anything newer, as well.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> As an experienced reviewer I can say categorically - that is an absolute load of rubbish.
> 
> The effect of the colour shift, even from a normal viewing position, is significant. If you consider a 'burnt red' colour, for example, it appears more or less correct in the centre of a well-calibrated TN panel. Further up it appears a deep red, which is incorrect. Further down it appears a faded red or pink colour, which is also incorrect. Anybody who owns a TN panel, even the darling ROG SWIFT, can quite clearly see this for themselves by visiting this page - http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php. Those with keen eyes can quite clearly see the effect during normal use as well.
> 
> Modern dithering algorithms, on the other hand, are very effective indeed. So effective in fact that people were dumbfounded when they first learnt that affordable (at the time E) IPS panels used 6-bit and Frame Rate Control. The colour representation is very good regardless of dithering. That 'burnt red' would still appear a burnt red on a calibrated IPS monitor with acceptable colour gamut in the centre of the screen and uniformity permitting, elsewhere as well.


So what are you saying? Don't bother? Colour will be trash? Strange how reviews have said the colour isgreat. Almost as good as IPS. They never said anything about in the center. I'm not saying you're wrong, I just think it's not going to be that bad.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> So what are you saying? Don't bother? Colour will be trash? Strange how reviews have said the colour isgreat. Almost as good as IPS. They never said anything about in the center. I'm not saying you're wrong, I just think it's not going to be that bad.


That's not what I am saying at all. I'm just saying you have to understand how reviewers typically analyse the colour performance of a monitor. A lot of positive vibes are based on the excellent out of the box setup of the monitor, which is verified on many of the more detailed reviews by looking at readings at the centre of the screen (TFT Central's excellent review heavily revolves around this). Many reviewers make general comments based heavily on what their colorimeter is telling them, and find it difficult to analyse beyond that (it's very time consuming, I can tell you that much). But when you consider the bigger picture, you simply have to look beyond the centre of the screen and consider how the whole image is perceived by the user. I want nobody to be under any illusion, if they are aware of inherent TN drawbacks related to viewing angles, that this monitor is no different in that respect. The same applies to the 28" UHD models, one of which I'm currently reviewing before moving onto the SWIFT.

What is very important to stress, though, is that colours on this monitor are going to be worlds away from other 144Hz models. The strong default colour setup helps the monitor achieve colours that are rich on the whole and don't look 'washed out'. The consistency and subtle shade variety is not up to the levels of an IPS panel, and most with a keen eye and/or experience with such a monitor will be able to see that. But it is much more important that the overall image looks inviting - and in this case it will. It is not at the same level as an IPS model for the aforementioned reasons. And that is also why no knowledgeable reviewer would suggest using this monitor if photo editing or other colour-critical work is a top priority. But for gaming the overall experience on this monitor will be superb in my opinion.


----------



## bhav

You are aware that this monitor is intended 100% for gaming only?

Why even bother ranting about photo editing / color critical work on such a screen?


----------



## HonoredShadow

PCM2 is not ranting.

He is just stating the fact that the monitor WILL have different shade of red for example in various places on the monitor. I for one thank PCM2 for being open and honest and taking the time to show us that it is all well to be fired up for a monitor but just be aware of certain facts.


----------



## PCM2

bhav, If you read exactly what I've said rather than just skimming to keywords you'd see that I have extensively referred to factors which affect both gaming and photo editing. I was simply reinforcing a point about colour consistency, making the monitor unsuitable for colour critical work. Such factors also affect the image quality more broadly.

I'm not here to upset anybody, simply setting realistic expectations. Making sure people understand that colour performance is influenced in ways that isn't accurately reflected (pun intended) in most reviews.

^^ As HonoredShadow said.







.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Here we go again... fight over color accuracy.. unbelievable how people can't stand that there is TN panel with great colors now, and they HAVE to prove that it is not as good as IPS/PLS/other slow crap
Now let me tell you something.. it is not as good as other photo editing focused panels, but it is unbelievably fast for gaming AND as an addition it has GREAT colors, not the best, but GREAT, way better than any other gaming monitor out there.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Here we go again... fight over color accuracy.. unbelievable how people can't stand that there is TN panel with great colors now, and they HAVE to prove that it is not as good as IPS/PLS/other slow crap
> Now let me tell you something.. it is not as good as other photo editing focused panels, but it is unbelievably fast for gaming AND as an addition it has GREAT colors, not the best, but GREAT, way better than any other gaming monitor out there.


That isn't being disputed, but I have already been in contact with users in the UK who have this monitor and feel mislead by all of the hype. And had unrealistic expectations even after reading the reviews. They were expecting this monitor to deliver IPS-like colour consistency, which it doesn't. It is important to appreciate the differences (and indeed that there are differences) between this monitor and one with an IPS-type panel. Some people may not care about the differences, some people may not like them. But it's important to understand that they are there whether you like them or not.

It's equally important to appreciate that this monitor offers a much more pleasing image than the vast majority of other TN monitors out there. And it is undoubtedly a superb gaming monitor.


----------



## bhav

Its also a fact that this is a gaming monitor. A gaming monitor entirely. And also its the single best ever freaking jesus monitor for playing games on.


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That isn't being disputed, but I have already been in contact with users in the UK who have this monitor and feel mislead by all of the hype.


Seeing as pretty much no one other than the guy who picked one up yesterday seems to have it yet, Im not sure who you've been talking to:

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18570584&page=56


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Seeing as pretty much no one other than the guy who picked one up yesterday seems to have it yet, Im not sure who you've been talking to:
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18570584&page=56


You're very 'warm' there. OcUK shipped more than one out y'know.


----------



## bhav

I know, but surely people would have posted it there, or even elsewhere like on here.

Otherwise how exactly would you find people that have it already?

And FYI OCUK only had 50 in total from the first batch, thats really not many for you to find people who have one when they havnt even posted online about receiving it yet.

The other store that had stock, Scan had even less as OCUK announced they had the largest initial UK shipment, so were not even looking at 100 people getting one by monday in the UK.


----------



## reznorek

This morning, both stores have changed date. I pre-ordered monitor (Scan) two weeks ago and now i don't know when they gonna send me this beast...
Someone from UK has any detail information?


----------



## bhav

Erm yes they were all sold out to people who pre ordered much earlier than you did. Scan probably only got about 25 of them for the first shipment, and with their much lower initial price like 10x the number of pre orders.


----------



## PCM2

If you must know, I received contact from somebody who received a unit this morning. Somebody who I actually convinced to buy this monitor over various others despite his reluctance based on price (he had such a powerful system - it was yearning for this sort of thing). Like some others here he completely overlooked some of the fundamental 'TN issues' despite me assuring him that they will still be very much apparent on this monitor. He was expecting, having read reviews, that colours would be represented in a similar way to his U2414H (now secondary monitor). But alas, old PCM2 was right again. That's why I have been pressing this issue - there a too many people who have utterly unrealistic expectations of what even a 'high quality TN panel' can achieve.

But as I've said in several of my posts, there are far more important issues for gaming. And indeed _appealing_ colours, on the whole, are a big factor here which this monitor delivers. The guy I've been in contact with has no intention of replacing the monitor or sending it back, he loves it. The only reason he hasn't posted anything yet is probably that he is having too much fun with it. He just wanted to give me some initial impressions as I had spent a lot of time helping him pull the trigger. Offering advice and spending my time educating others is what I do, you can take it or leave it.


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That isn't being disputed, but I have already been in contact with users in the UK *who have this monitor and feel mislead by all of the hype.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> If you must know, I received contact from somebody who received a unit this morning.... (snip)
> 
> The guy I've been in contact with has no intention of replacing the monitor or sending it back, *he loves it*. *The only reason he hasn't posted anything yet is probably that he is having too much fun with it.* He just wanted to give me some initial impressions as I had spent a lot of time helping him pull the trigger. Offering advice and spending my time educating others is what I do, you can take it or leave it.


So yea, you're not giving advice or helping anyone, you clearly have a biased agenda if that first quote was your conclusion of the second quote.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I also have the monitor myself and have gathered feedback _personally_.


Sure you have. Pics or neither of those things ever happened.


----------



## PCM2

If you spent as much time reading and understanding as you do quoting others and focusing on small inconsequential details you might actually get somewhere.









I will have one of the most thorough reviews available on the internet up on this monitor full of pictures and details, when I have the time. Again you will probably just read what you want to read, I wouldn't dedicate a _huge_ amount of my time on that sort of thing if everyone was as ignorant as you.

I know many people here will appreciate the review and indeed will actually take the time to understand the pros and cons of the monitor. Likewise there will be others here who appreciate the time I spend trying to explain things to people even here on OCN.


----------



## bhav

Inconsequential details ... right.

So what did all those people you spoke to that were 'let down by the hype' of this monitor actually say? If they were so let down, why would they tell you personally as opposed to ranting on the forum of the shop they purchased it from?

And why would the monitor still have 0 customer reviews before people started telling you everything they could about it?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-070-AS


----------



## PCM2

Where did I say I had contacted anybody who was let down the monitor? That's right I didn't...

When somebody tries to explain that something isn't perfect and there are things that you should bear in mind (in this case, colour consistency) and you get all defensive, do you perhaps see where the 'fanboy' comment may have come from? And you then completely misinterpret or simply fail to read what is written, claiming that I said some user doesn't like the monitor when I clearly stated that he *loved* it and wants to keep it. The only thing he was let down by was his assumption that it would offer perfect colour consistency, or something approaching his U2414H. In reality it doesn't - that's a combination of light physics and the panel type. I explained that to him as I have done with others here, but he only truly appreciated what I was saying after seeing things for himself.

As I've said that didn't stop him loving the monitor and it shouldn't stop others loving it as well. I'm sorry if you get so offended when I tell you and others that this monitor has flaws. But try to see that there is plenty of good in there and that I've been promoting that good in many of my posts.


----------



## Asus11




----------



## bhav

Nice









25 mins max left for mine to arrive.


----------



## bhav

Delivery 46, I am 51, hurry hurry hurry


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*


Sexaaaaay.

And yeah I agree with Bhav, whether PCM2 meant his comments that way or not I clearly read it as him saying people he spoke to disliked/were let down by the monitor, then he retreated out of that statement in later posts. Then instead of saying "hey I didn't mean it that way" he proceeded to attack someone pointing out his double-talk.

Meh. I'll keep my TV. But in about 12-18 months... curved ~46-55" 4K sexiness will be mine. Maybe.


----------



## bhav

Worst. Picture. Ever


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Worst. Picture. Ever


Waiting on your toughts of the monitor, after you hooked it up and tried it out!







Since unlike PCM2 you actually have the monitor at home!


----------



## Arky

Nice, welcomng community you have here that people have to prove themselves.

As I stated I already returned the monitor this morning to Scan.co.uk, currently at work, but shall post the invoice later if that's what it takes.


----------



## Asus11

ok ive just hooked it up...

the picture in my opinion is as good as a TN gets.

my PB278Q is more sharper & has better clarity but thats to be expected

so far im very pleased with this monitor.. going to install the provided CD and do a little gaming from there..

will be back with more thoughts after gaming









my PB278Q I have been dying to get rid of cause im sure that panel messed up eyes up abit due to its light production

anyway ill be back soon


----------



## PCM2

Mature.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arky*
> 
> Nice, welcomng community you have here that people have to prove themselves.
> 
> As I stated I already returned the monitor this morning to Scan.co.uk, currently at work, but shall post the invoice later if that's what it takes.


Yeah it's frankly embarrassing seeing the reaction of people here if you say anything bad about the monitor. In fact it doesn't even have to be bad, if it is anything less than 100% positive you will be attacked. Jumping to incorrect conclusions, taking things out of context, ignoring facts - welcome to OCN! Actually that's not fair, many members of this community are very welcoming. They just aren't active on this thread right now.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ok ive just hooked it up...
> 
> the picture in my opinion is as good as a TN gets.


What does "as good as TN gets" mean? We can't tell anything about the colours from that!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I'm stating things from an objective standpoint, never even heard of this monitor tbh other than seeing one or two people talk about it previously.

You did say people you spoke to we're "let down by the hype" then later said things completely opposite to that and have yet to provide instances of the statement being fact, other than this one person you mentioned.

As for Arky, I don't know, most people post in welcome threads first (like I did when I joined) and don't immediately find such a thread as this just to post they've returned something, right off the bat. If nothing else its some of the worst coincidental timing I've ever seen.


----------



## Asus11

why does the CD come with nvidia drivers?

but no monitor drivers? the turbo button isn't changing the Hz


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I'm stating things from an objective standpoint, never even heard of this monitor tbh other than seeing one or two people talk about it previously.
> 
> You did say people you spoke to we're "let down by the hype" then later said things completely opposite to that and have yet to provide instances of the statement being fact, other than this one person you mentioned.
> 
> As for Arky, I don't know, most people post in welcome threads first (like I did when I joined) and don't immediately find such a thread as this just to post they've returned something, right off the bat. If nothing else its some of the worst coincidental timing I've ever seen.


I should have been more specific, I agree. The point I have been making was that people seem unwilling to accept that this monitor suffers from exactly the same viewing-angle related issues as any other TN model of this size. There is absolutely no way around that within the current constraints of the technology. When I tried to politely explain that earlier in the thread I was attacked for 'bashing' the monitor, when in fact I have and will continue to say a lot of positive things about it as well. People just don't want to face the facts. The picture will become clearer as more feedback is provided here and elsewhere, and I certainly aim to provide a balanced account when I review it. It is completely unfair to suggest I am trying to put down the monitor when I have said so many positive things about it and was in fact one of the first people to write about it after it was first unveiled. Do you think ASUS would be willing to provide a review sample if they felt I was going to unfairly bash it or be biased in any way? Fortunately they know enough about me and my background as a reviewer and monitor enthusiast to know that won't be the case.

@ ASUS11

The monitor is 'plug and play' and has everything it needs to function integrated into its firmware. No additional monitor-specific drivers are required.


----------



## bhav

Nah the viewing angle is actually very good, no issues when looking at the screen straight on or from the sides. If you use it like a normal PC monitor, on a desk, you wont have any issues with the viewing angle.

I opened up paint and used different colours for a full screen fill, and while the colour accuracy isnt 100% perfect across the screen (which it never will be with TN monitors), it is damn near as close to perfect as a TN panel can get, compared to my previous ones.

No noticable backlight bleed that I can see on mine either.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> No noticable backlight bleed that I can see on mine either.


Good to hear. I'm also glad to hear that you find the colour shift from a normal viewing position too minor to inconvenience you. Some people are more sensitive to such issues and denying that it exists doesn't help anybody. It is more pronounced for some shades than others. http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php is a good illustration of this, as I pointed out earlier. The purple block will quite clearly transition to pink further down the monitor and perhaps at the flanks as well and will shift very readily along with even the slightest head movement. The wider implications of this were also explained but bluntly ignored.


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arky*
> 
> Nice, welcomng community you have here that people have to prove themselves.
> 
> As I stated I already returned the monitor this morning to Scan.co.uk, currently at work, but shall post the invoice later if that's what it takes.


Ok then, but how did you 'receive' the monitor on Friday then?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im yet to see one in person but I've never been a fan of this monitor.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Im yet to see one in person but I've never been a fan of this monitor.


Careful - you'll be accused of being me as well.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Nah the viewing angle is actually very good, no issues when looking at the screen straight on or from the sides. If you use it like a normal PC monitor, on a desk, you wont have any issues with the viewing angle.
> 
> I opened up paint and used different colours for a full screen fill, and while the colour accuracy isnt 100% perfect across the screen (which it never will be with TN monitors), it is damn near as close to perfect as a TN panel can get, compared to my previous ones.
> 
> No noticable backlight bleed that I can see on mine either.


have you noticed any really quick distortion when windows just loaded & in the desktop

2 -3 quick bursts of distortion then it goes back fine?

mines done it a few times now.. wonder if its down to drivers or such


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Hooked it up now, no dead pixels, ran unigine and have no problem with the matte coating.
> 
> However there is one huge negative. If you remember I was trying to find out if you could run surround G sync, as I tried to find out here:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49763-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-in-surround-with-G-Sync&country=&status=
> 
> The Asus faq said you could do this in tri SLI with one monitor connected per card. I installed my Asus monitor to my first GPU, and my secondary to my second since it was advised to only have 1 monitor per GPU for this asus monitor.....
> 
> In SLI mode, you cannot use multiple monitors unless all monitors are connected to the primary card.
> 
> So triple SLI and surround GSync isnt supported, and you have to connect all three monitors to the first GPU, and you need 3 DP outputs on one card just to do that.
> 
> Going to have a rant about this, and might even have to send it back if its never going to support tri SLI with one monitor per GPU plus with GSync.
> 
> ___________________
> 
> Oh hey, and heres some actual genuine feedback for a change, only something you can find out if you have the monitor


I believe you can use G-Sync surround if all your monitors support G-Sync and each is connected to one card in a tri-SLi setup. What you seem to be trying to do here is connecting a G-Sync monitor to the first card, and non-GSync monitor to the second card, and gaming on the G-Sync monitor only, while trying to use the second monitor for non-gaming purposes. In games, the second monitor gets disabled, but had it been part of a triple G-Sync surround setup, it wouldn't. Therefore, if you get two more ROG Swifts, you can use them normally with tri-SLi.

Am I missing something?


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> have you noticed any really quick distortion when windows just loaded & in the desktop
> 
> 2 -3 quick bursts of distortion then it goes back fine?
> 
> mines done it a few times now.. wonder if its down to drivers or such


No this isnt happening for me, I havnt installed any drivers for the screen yet, I'll do that now if it needs to be.


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> I believe you can use G-Sync surround if all your monitors support G-Sync and each is connected to one card in a tri-SLi setup. What you seem to be trying to do here is connecting a G-Sync monitor to the first card, and non-GSync monitor to the second card, and gaming on the G-Sync monitor only, while trying to use the second monitor for non-gaming purposes. In games, the second monitor gets disabled, but had it been part of a triple G-Sync surround setup, it wouldn't. Therefore, if you get two more ROG Swifts, you can use them normally with tri-SLi.
> 
> Am I missing something?


It was previously said that G Sync surround needed one monitor to be connected per GPU, this might have been incorrect then.

But GSync requires all the bandwidth of a DP connection, not sure if you can get via only one DP port and then using DVI > DP converters.


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> I preordered mine 2 weeks ago from Scan.co.uk.
> 
> I asked how many they were getting for the first shipment. They said 110 and 95 had already been sold. I ordered one on the spot. I am not receiving mine till Tuesday as I am off work that day. I have not received an email saying mine has been put back to August. What part of the website did you find that information from?


http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-asus-pg278q-rog-swift-monitor-g-sync-144hz-whqd-displayport-2560x1440-350-cd-m2-1ms-2xusb-30-port# - left side

So still have a chance for delivery next week, I also have not received an email








Thx for info.


----------



## bhav




----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*


Grats, I am so jealous.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*


It looks awesome! Cant wait for the slow post service to bring me mine hehe


----------



## bhav

Contrast is a million times superior to my Acer G24, I cant believe the difference!

I've not installed the LED strips on the back yet as I still need confirmation about tri SLI + Gsync support, just the only thing I might have to send it back over, but I do really like it


----------



## Threx

With the Swift sitting next to your glossy G24, the matte is kinda accentuated. How bad is it?


----------



## bhav

I actually prefer the matte on the Asus now, it just looks a lot more smoother and uniform than the Acer does. I saw no problems while running a few benchmarks, no blurring or anything.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> I actually prefer the matte on the Asus now, it just looks a lot more smoother and uniform than the Acer does. I saw no problems while running a few benchmarks, no blurring or anything.


Have you done any gaming yet, would love some feedback on that.


----------



## Descadent

hey bhav, at least I'm not the only one that framed the skyrim poster  took forever to get creases out!

grats on the monitor, but still bs the other half of the world has to wait another month plus in 2014


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> hey bhav, at least I'm not the only one that framed the skyrim poster  took forever to get creases out!
> 
> grats on the monitor, but still bs the other half of the world has to wait another month plus in 2014


I had mine hanging over my TV (main gaming monitor) for the entire time I was playing Skyrim hardcore so I could quick reference it rather than actually use the map in game for directions stuff


----------



## bhav

Cannot game now. Must sleep. No sleep for so many days is bad. Need zzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> It was previously said that G Sync surround needed one monitor to be connected per GPU, this might have been incorrect then.
> 
> But GSync requires all the bandwidth of a DP connection, not sure if you can get via only one DP port and then using DVI > DP converters.


It IS correct. You're trying to use a non-GSync monitor as a secondary monitor in a non-surround setup, and that's why it doesn't work.

You need one monitor to be connected per GPU ONLY for G-Sync setup since it seems that the hardware available on each card for variable refresh rates is unique. G-Sync is mostly a black box, so we couldn't know any further, but so far, that's how it goes.

The bandwidth required is not the issue here, given that the same limitation applies to 1080p 144Hz G-Sync monitors that don't saturate a DP connection.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> But GSync requires all the bandwidth of a DP connection, not sure if you can get via only one DP port and then using DVI > DP converters.


GSync requires DP because it takes advantage of DP's packetized data protocol. So DVI > DP convertor won't work. Assuming that's what you were unsure about.


----------



## Bieber4Bambi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Mature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's frankly embarrassing seeing the reaction of people here if you say anything bad about the monitor. In fact it doesn't even have to be bad, if it is anything less than 100% positive you will be attacked. Jumping to incorrect conclusions, taking things out of context, ignoring facts - welcome to OCN! Actually that's not fair, many members of this community are very welcoming. They just aren't active on this thread right now.


There must be many other like me who are wondering why your very level headed (and positive!) comments are getting attacked. No product is 100% perfect. This one seems close and that's totally fine.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Have you done any gaming yet, would love some feedback on that.


its a great improvement, only tried BF4... but I can't really say much because I hvn't gamed in over 2-3 months

because I only finished my computer build last week.. but when I updated drivers then got into BF4 noticed I was only getting 60-70fps I paniced..

thinking because its a high Hz monitor its using extra horse power.. but took a quick look in nivida control panel to find out SLI was disabled when I downloaded the new drivers lol..

nmow enjoying a good 100-150 fps.. only played on the 120hz mode .. might try get my cards to 1300mhz but who knows what difference that will make.. any gain is a gain to me though

all the best.. will try GRID 2 & autosport later and see how it goes


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> its a great improvement, only tried BF4... but I can't really say much because I hvn't gamed in over 2-3 months
> 
> because I only finished my computer build last week.. but when I updated drivers then got into BF4 noticed I was only getting 60-70fps I paniced..
> 
> thinking because its a high Hz monitor its using extra horse power.. but took a quick look in nivida control panel to find out SLI was disabled when I downloaded the new drivers lol..
> 
> nmow enjoying a good 100-150 fps.. only played on the 120hz mode .. might try get my cards to 1300mhz but who knows what difference that will make.. any gain is a gain to me though
> 
> all the best.. will try GRID 2 & autosport later and see how it goes


Thanks for the info.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Mature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's frankly embarrassing seeing the reaction of people here if you say anything bad about the monitor. In fact it doesn't even have to be bad, if it is anything less than 100% positive you will be attacked. Jumping to incorrect conclusions, taking things out of context, ignoring facts - welcome to OCN! Actually that's not fair, many members of this community are very welcoming. They just aren't active on this thread right now.


Thanks for your input PCM2, I expected nothing else than your objective view on this monitor. Too bad some people take this the wrong way, I never understood why people feel the need to defend their purchase like that (even if they don't have it yet (at the start of the discussion)).

Knowing the pro's and con's, I would still buy this monitor, but right now I don't have the cash (and need) for a new monitor + gpu performance upgrade.

I hope others (like benq, ...) will come with something similar so prices begin to drop in a year or so.


----------



## Arizonian

/Thread cleaned

Okay, this is a reminder: unlike an "owners / club thread" others who may not have purchased this product are allowed to provide their own opinions / thoughts be it positive or negative. We are still to respect each other and disagree with each other.

If a member says something negative about a product it doesn't mean that they are just out right bias. Warning others sometimes helps us make the right decision on how we spend our hard earned money which is important.

As for PCM2 and some confusion: Most of you may not be aware that he is a professional reviewer on another website. He may have had this monitor before it became available for retail sale but due to NDA could not speak about it. I'm not saying I agree or disagree with his opinion just pointing out the reason why he hasn't posted links is because as a reviewer it's considered advertising for him here on OCN unless he's paid for advertising. So when he's giving his opinion whether you agree or not please be respectful on both sides.

This thread has been clean multiple times with members being disrespectful to each other. Members who have received a PM by me or any other moderator choose to respond disrespectfully again will be thread banned rather than lock the thread from those members who really would like an avenue to discuss this monitor.

Please move forward and if you have any questions about removed post feel free to PM me and not discuss about it here.


----------



## mbreslin

I write wall after wall of text railing against the monitor. All the while mostly just pointing out well known issues with TN panels (this isn't facebook after all, people are pretty knowledgeable here and we've had TN vs IPS conversations for many years.) All the while mentioning someone else told me they aren't satisfied. After many walls of text I say previous unsatisfied person actually is completely satisfied. After several more walls of text I (for the first time in the entire conversation, rather than at the very beginning like in any other conversation that's ever happened online) mention 'oh yeah I actually have the monitor'. I refuse to take a picture with my username and the monitor because, you know, reasons. At *exactly* that moment a brand new account makes their first post highly critical of the monitor.

I used myself in the above paragraph to help me think through the thought process of this person. What would be my motivation? Do I just have to get this information out there because I can't sleep at night knowing people might make a mistake with their purchase?

I really don't know. *shrug*


----------



## Laserkatten

I have on question. If you use this display and only use one graphics card (gtx 780) and have 2 monitors . This one and another for 2d. Can you use g-sync on the main monitor still? For example. gane you game on the asus in g-sync while having another monitor connected at the same time on one card?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laserkatten*
> 
> I have on question. If you use this display and only use one graphics card (gtx 780) and have 2 monitors . This one and another for 2d. Can you use g-sync on the main monitor still? For example. gane you game on the asus in g-sync while having another monitor connected at the same time on one card?


The monitor only has DP in (AFAIK), Seems unlikely you would be able to have two connected to a single 780 all 780s I know of have only 1 dp out.


----------



## bhav

The first game I want to play on it is NWN2, its still updating atm.


----------



## Hasty

*For the people wondering about ULMB brightness:*

_Some people have complained about low ULMB brightness. Actually, it is brighter numbers than I e ep red.

LightBoost on ROG at same strobe length is same brightness as ULMB at same strobe length. The misinformation is simply because some LightBoost monitors uses stronger voltage boosting during strobing. The same voltage boosting during ULMB occurs, resulting in the same brightness.

Traditionally, 24" LightBoost is brighter than 27" LightBoost. That is likely where all the misinformation started. The ROG 27" ULMB is much brighter than a lot of 27" LightBoost monitors.

Without voltage boosting, 300cd/m2 at full persistence (8.3ms at 120Hz) becomes less than 70cd/m2 at 2ms persistence without voltage boosting during strobes. That is mathematically only (2ms/8.3ms)ths brightness, or less than one quarter brightness by default. ASUS succesfully gets much brighter than that, successfully hitting triple digits. Very few strobed 27" monitor models can exceed 100cd/m2, even at full 2.5ms strobes, which is longer than the ROG strobe lengths. Voltage boosting during strobing helps. LEDs can often safely accept 2x-3x power for brief periods, so manufacturers take advantage of that for brighter strobed operation.

EIZO Tuebo240 is brighter simply because of more expense put into engineering a bright strobe, and the LEDs used. Also, sometimes it uses silly overkill brightness ability (>1000cd/m2) in order to be able to have good bright strobing capability at desired brightness levels.

You will not get much lumens of shorter strobe lengths. The same issue arises with all adjustable-persistence strobed monitors (LightBoost 10% on LightBoost, ULMB strobe adjustment on ROG, and BENQ Z-Series using Blur Busters Strobe Utility). I was the one who convinced manufacturers to add a strobe length adjustment.

ASUS has shipped BlurBusters a loaner unit to test, which will arrive sometime soon, on time for a late-August review article or early September review (on time for school season).
_-Chief Blur Buster

Hope this help.

tl;dr: Decent brightness in ULMB on the Swift, but not as bright as the Turbo 240


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laserkatten*
> 
> I have on question. If you use this display and only use one graphics card (gtx 780) and have 2 monitors . This one and another for 2d. Can you use g-sync on the main monitor still? For example. gane you game on the asus in g-sync while having another monitor connected at the same time on one card?


I want to know this also, my second monitor won't be connected using Displayport. So can the Asus be connected via displayport and using G-sync while a second monitor be connected to the same card via DVI just for regular desktop use. So basically like this have my game running full screen on the Asus and have a browser window open on the secondary monitor. Is this do-able?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Thanks for your input PCM2, I expected nothing else than your objective view on this monitor. Too bad some people take this the wrong way, I never understood why people feel the need to defend their purchase like that (even if they don't have it yet (at the start of the discussion)).
> 
> Knowing the pro's and con's, I would still buy this monitor, but right now I don't have the cash (and need) for a new monitor + gpu performance upgrade.
> 
> I hope others (like benq, ...) will come with something similar so prices begin to drop in a year or so.


Indeed. As AUO manufacturer the panel for the monitor, and BenQ is their parent company, it would be quite surprising if BenQ didn't have something in the works. It's nice to see ASUS showcase just what modern TN panels are capable of.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I write wall after wall of text railing against the monitor. All the while mostly just pointing out well known issues with TN panels (this isn't facebook after all, people are pretty knowledgeable here and we've had TN vs IPS conversations for many years.) All the while mentioning someone else told me they aren't satisfied. After many walls of text I say previous unsatisfied person actually is completely satisfied. After several more walls of text I (for the first time in the entire conversation, rather than at the very beginning like in any other conversation that's ever happened online) mention 'oh yeah I actually have the monitor'. I refuse to take a picture with my username and the monitor because, you know, reasons. At *exactly* that moment a brand new account makes their first post highly critical of the monitor.
> 
> I used myself in the above paragraph to help me think through the thought process of this person. What would be my motivation? Do I just have to get this information out there because I can't sleep at night knowing people might make a mistake with their purchase?
> 
> I really don't know. *shrug*


This is ridiculous, the allegations of a double account are embarrassing. Can't you grasp the fact that someone else has been lurking (for quite some time ?) and decides to register himself and give his own thought about this?

And what do you expect from an admin/reviewer of a website like this: http://pcmonitors.info/ ?? That he's gonna sugarcoat his opinion, so that people that aren't used to high end monitors won't get offended on their new $700+ purchase???

This monitor has it flaws, but every monitor/paneltype has it flaws.


----------



## Laserkatten

No no. i dont want to connect two of these. i just want to use my old monitor using dvi next to it. Is this possible. one swift via dp and one 60hz via dvi.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> This is ridiculous, the allegations of a double account are embarrassing. Can't you grasp the fact that someone else has been lurking (for quite some time ?) and decides to register himself and give his own thought about this?
> 
> And what do you expect from a admin/reviewer of a website like this: http://pcmonitors.info/ ?? That he's gonna sugarcoat his opinion, so that people that aren't used to high end monitors won't get offended on their new $700+ purchase???
> 
> This monitor has it flaws, but every monitor/paneltype has it flaws.


So what exactly is the motivation for so many walls of text? I just have to get this information out there at all costs man! TN panels have bad viewing angles and off angle color shift, I must shout this common knowledge from the rooftops. I care enough to type so much and I want to be taken seriously but I simultaneously don't care whether people believe me about owning the monitor so I refuse to provide any kind of proof. Why wouldn't I mention that I own it before writing 2k words on it? Why would I say "trust me someone who has this monitor told me they don't like it" only to later say they actually do like it and are keeping it etc?

The brand new poster/first post being highly critical of the monitor was a pretty funny coincidence if that's all it was.

The entire back and forth was one of the most bizarre conversations I've seen here.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> So what exactly is the motivation for so many walls of text? I just have to get this information out there at all costs man! TN panels have bad viewing angles and off angle color shift, I must shout this common knowledge from the rooftops. I care enough to type so much and I want to be taken seriously but I simultaneously don't care whether people believe me about owning the monitor so I refuse to provide any kind of proof. Why wouldn't I mention that I own it before writing 2k words on it? Why would I say "trust me someone who has this monitor told me they don't like it" only to later say they actually do like it and are keeping it etc?
> 
> The brand new poster/first post being highly critical of the monitor was a pretty funny coincidence if that's all it was.
> 
> The entire back and forth was one of the most bizarre conversations I've seen here.


The 'back and forth' was due to a *fact* being challenged. That fact is one which you have acknowledged in your above post, but that the person I was replying to did not acknowledge. It is also a fact that many people reading this thread are likely blissfully unaware of. I am an educator and I pride myself in making sure people know the facts. I don't expect to be abused and harassed when I come here to share my knowledge and my opinion. As Arizonian has made clear, some people are unaware of who I am or what I do. I don't need to prove myself to anybody here who doesn't care to read some very reasonable and level-headed things that have been said. Especially when most of them have been positive.









And it isn't exactly the largest coincidence in the world that somebody may have come here to point out a fault with their monitor that they've just bought. Since it was only really available as of today. The reception some users gave that poor user by jumping to incorrect _ass_umptions is shameful.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The 'back and forth' was due to a *fact* being challenged. That fact is one which you have acknowledged in your above post, but that the person I was replying to did not acknowledge. It is also a fact that many people reading this thread are likely blissfully unaware of. I am an educator and I pride myself in making sure people know the facts. I don't expect to be abused and harassed when I come here to share my knowledge and my opinion. As Arizonian has made clear, some people are unaware of who I am or what I do. I don't need to prove myself to anybody here who doesn't care to read some very reasonable and level-headed things that have been said. Especially when most of them have been positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it isn't exactly the largest coincidence in the world that somebody may have come here to point out a fault with their monitor that they've just bought. Since it was only really available as of today. The reception some users gave that poor user by jumping to incorrect _ass_umptions is shameful.


I just don't understand your goal here, though. What benefit do you provide by reminding everyone that TN still has limitations? This represents a dramatic improvement in TN quality, but you seem to feel the need to point out the remaining negatives.

We don't care that it's bad for photo editing. That's not what it's for. It's like complaining that a Firepro isn't cost effective for gaming. Given who you think you are, you should know better than doing this. The accusations of bias are because you're criticizing this monitor for things it's not trying to be good at, and that nobody who is actually interested in using this monitor for should be caring about. It's a very unprofessional attitude, and really seems like you're trying to stick a finger in TN's eye just out of spite.


----------



## Asus11

I am experience random quick bursts of screen tears when loading into windows desktop, then when applying GPU overclock in evga it does it again?

anybody know why this would be happening?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I just don't understand your goal here, though. What benefit do you provide by reminding everyone that TN still has limitations? This represents a dramatic improvement in TN quality, but you seem to feel the need to point out the remaining negatives.
> 
> We don't care that it's bad for photo editing. That's not what it's for. It's like complaining that a Firepro isn't cost effective for gaming. Given who you think you are, you should know better than doing this. The accusations of bias are because you're criticizing this monitor for things it's not trying to be good at, and that nobody who is actually interested in using this monitor for should be caring about. It's a very unprofessional attitude, and really seems like you're trying to stick a finger in TN's eye just out of spite.


I tried to politely explain a few things, including how colour inconsistencies affect the colour representation in games. I shall not waste time repeating myself, suffice to say I made it quite clear that I thought this was a relatively minor factor for most people.

I have praised the monitor as well, but that praise has been largely ignored. It seems that a balanced opinion or statement of fact is not welcome here. People would rather sit there with their fingers in their ears (or rather, over their eyes) and dismiss anything negative said against the monitor. Even if it factually correct and balanced with plenty of positives. What do I gain? As I said, I am an educator. I don't write 8000+ world reviews and dedicate considerable time and effort looking at monitors for no reason. Likewise I don't come here to troll or post rubbish, but rather to try to explain things.

Again there are people here who are working on some incorrect assumptions:

1) This monitor does not share the viewing angle limitations of other TN models *OR*
2) It does, but it doesn't matter for gaming at all


----------



## Hasty

PCM 2: If you review the monitor.
Could you check the ULMB functionality with a pursuit camera using the ufo tests. And check for potential issues like strobe cross-talk?

As for the viewing angles and colors, please don't put too much time into reviewing it.
No one in his right mind is expecting these to be good.

The reason people are hyped for this monitor is simply that it's the only 1440p monitor suitable for gaming on the market.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I tried to politely explain a few things, including how colour inconsistencies affect the colour representation in games. I shall not waste time repeating myself, suffice to say I made it quite clear that I thought this was a relatively minor factor for most people. Rather than having it left at that, this very fact was questioned in an abusive manner. I don't think many people here would simply leave what I felt was a personal attack unanswered.
> 
> I have praised the monitor as well, but that praise has been largely ignored. It seems that a balanced opinion or statement of fact is not welcome here. People would rather sit there with their fingers in their ears (or rather, over their eyes) and dismiss anything negative said against the monitor. Even if it factually correct. Again there are people here who are working on some incorrect assumptions:
> 
> 1) This monitor does not share the viewing angle limitations of other TN models *OR*
> 2) It does, but it doesn't matter for gaming at all


How do you get to just outright assert that 2) is incorrect? I for one believe it's true, actually. You can disagree, but these are subjective determinations based on tradeoffs. If this panel were IPS, it wouldn't be 144Hz, it wouldn't have G-Sync. A slight color shift doesn't matter compared to not having those features in a gaming monitor.

Your position as a professional reviewer does not give you the authority to state that your subjective evaluation of the importance of various features is absolutely correct, and that others are wrong because they're not you.


----------



## glenster

Hasty: thanks for the tip from BlurBusters--that the brightness of motion blur
reduction of the Swift is good.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenster*
> 
> Hasty: thanks for the tip from BlurBusters--that the brightness of motion blur
> reduction of the Swift is good.


You're welcome.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> How do you get to just outright assert that 2) is incorrect? I for one believe it's true, actually. You can disagree, but these are subjective determinations based on tradeoffs. If this panel were IPS, it wouldn't be 144Hz, it wouldn't have G-Sync. A slight color shift doesn't matter compared to not having those features in a gaming monitor.
> 
> Your position as a professional reviewer does not give you the authority to state that your subjective evaluation of the importance of various features is absolutely correct, and that others are wrong because they're not you.


I think you misunderstood that second point. I have simply stated that the assumption that colour consistency has no bearing on games (and is only a factor for photo editing) is false. Allow me to quote something I said earlier:
_
"colours on this monitor are going to be worlds away from other 144Hz models. The strong default colour setup helps the monitor achieve colours that are rich on the whole and don't look 'washed out'. The consistency and subtle shade variety is not up to the levels of an IPS panel, and most with a keen eye and/or experience with such a monitor will be able to see that. But it is much more important that the overall image looks inviting - and in this case it will. It is not at the same level as an IPS model for the aforementioned reasons. And that is also why no knowledgeable reviewer would suggest using this monitor if photo editing or other colour-critical work is a top priority. But for gaming the overall experience on this monitor will be superb in my opinion."_

The reason why this monitor is a poor choice for colour-critical work is the lack of colour consistency, as I've explained. I go into great detail in my reviews specifically highlighting the effect this has on the game experience - the reduction of subtle shade variety due to shade overlap (if you don't understand those terms, I can explain - but I don't wish to be insulted after doing so). How important that is when gaming is indeed highly subjective, but the fact that it exists is not. The latter is something that really shouldn't have ever been disputed. And if it wasn't this whole 'back and forth' malarkey wouldn't have happened.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> PCM 2: If you review the monitor.
> Could you check the ULMB functionality with a pursuit camera using the ufo tests. And check for potential issues like strobe cross-talk?
> 
> As for the viewing angles and colors, please don't put too much time into reviewing it.
> No one in his right mind is expecting these to be good.
> 
> The reason people are hyped for this monitor is simply that it's the only 1440p monitor suitable for gaming on the market.


Unfortunately I don't have access to a persuit camera setup, but I do intend to analyse the ULMB performance both subjectively and objectively (using MPRT measurements etc.) It isn't correct to say that it's the only 2560 x 1440 monitor suitable for gaming on the market, testament to that fact is the number of people who use various 2560 x 1440 monitors for gaming and have a great time on them. What you mean to say is it is the only monitor suitable for kick-ass smooth gameplay at that resolution.









Mark R of Blurbusters will undoubtedly do some superb persuit photography of this monitor to round things off.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I just don't understand your goal here, though. What benefit do you provide by reminding everyone that TN still has limitations? This represents a dramatic improvement in TN quality, but you seem to feel the need to point out the remaining negatives.
> 
> ...


When I look at a new product that I may want to buy in the future (or something similar from another brand) then I don't want to know only the good things about it, but also the bad things.
And I also like to know how good or bad some things are compared to previous products that are in the same category.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The reason why this monitor is a poor choice for colour-critical work is the lack of colour consistency...


... if somebody picks gaming monitor for colour-critical work, then there is something wrong with that person.


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> ... if somebody picks gaming monitor for colour-critical work, then there is something wrong with that person.


Not to mention that the monitors box says, in large bright red letters on every side of the box 'GAMING MONITOR'. Every bit of promotional material for the monitor is 100% focused on it being a gaming monitor, and a gaming monitor only.

Hence there is absolutely no logical reason to critique the monitor based on its performance in productivity tasks that require an IPS monitor, which is why the IPS vs TN debate is pointless.


----------



## mbreslin

"It really doesn't bother me if you believe/don't believe I have the monitor, once the review is published it will be quite clearly I have seen everything with my own eyes"

Nobody is trying to bother you. The point being made is to take you seriously as some kind of authority on _this particular monitor_ which from the very first days to now several reviews many independent sources have lauded as a much higher quality TN panel then we are used to, on the internet, where anyone can say anything, you generally have to do something more than an offhanded comment at the tail end of an argument mentioning "oh yeah, I do have the monitor."

Do you see the irony in typing so many responses and so many walls of texts while on the other hand trying to be nonchalant in regards to whether or not we should believe you?

You care to get the information out.

You care to be taken seriously.

These are guesses but I'm pretty confident in them based on how much you've written and how many times you've defended your position.

The way you went back and forth on "someone telling me they are unsatisfied" then later "he's satisfied and keeping the monitor", the way you defend yourself post after post all the while claiming to not be bothered whether or not we believe you, your refusal to take a simple potato pic of the monitor with your username to at least show you have the thing, all of these in my opinion make you not a source I give any consideration to whatsoever.

I will preorder the second it is available to do so in US, as planned, I would suggest others, if it is within their means, to simply purchase from somewhere with a good return policy and judge for themselves.


----------



## Krulani

Gentlemen, let's not have to bring a moderator in here to clean this up AGAIN. How about we drop it, and get back to anxiously waiting for this monitor to become available where it isn't yet.


----------



## PCM2

Sorry Krulani. To try to get things back on topic a bit....

It seems a lot of people here are interested in ULMB. What sort of games do people play and what sort of rigs do you have? Are you interested at all in the G-SYNC capabilities of the monitor or are they just an 'aside'? Personally I only have a single GTX 780 so will likely be unable to make good use of ULMB in some titles. I've used strobe modes on several other monitors and certainly see the appeal. I personally prefer slightly higher brightness when gaming than 120 cd/m2 (as seems to be the peak with ULMB on this monitor) but feel my eyes can adapt unless the room is too bright. I'm one of those people who would be quite happy to use G-SYNC for some slower paced games and ULMB with reduced detail levels where competitive play is important.


----------



## vlps5122

mods please clean this thread or issue warnings i cant even come in here and find out any information constructive....


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> mods please clean this thread or issue warnings i cant even come in here and find out any information constructive....


The poor mods have cleaned things up already. And issued warnings. What sort of games do you play, vlps5122? Are you interested in G-SYNC, ULMB or just the 144Hz and 2560 x 1440 combination?


----------



## bhav

I just got around to gaming on the screen. The highest problem with this right now is how hot the weather is. I'm sat next to a tower fan and can still barely play with every component undervolted, I need moar desk fans!!!!

I absolutely couldn't believe how smooth and lag free playing games was. Mind you I only tried NWN2, Banished and Civ V so far, but they all played so much more smoother and moving around in games is much less of an eyesore than it was on my previous peasant grade 60 hz screens.

So the highest issue when wanting to buy this monitor are:

Do you want super smooth G Sync, 1ms response time and 144 Hz at 1440p?

or

Do you want the viewing angles and arguably slightly better colours of an IPS?

You cannot have both. And the colours are vastly beyond any other TN panel, likely still not as good as an IPS, but as close as you are going to get for a TN gaming panel.

Make no mistake about this monitor, it is for gaming and gaming only, and it reigns supreme for that purpose ... Well you can also watch movies and youtube as long as you are sat in front of the screen too. There is nothing misleading or any reason at all to even think of this monitor of you need a graphics work / production screen or wide viewing angle, and honestly no review should be giving this monitor negative points for not being good at anything aside from gaming (even every side of the box clearly says GAMING MONITOR in big red letters).

'But what if I need a monitor for more than just gaming?'

Simple, you shouldn't even be looking at this one.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> 'But what if I need a monitor for more than just gaming?'
> 
> Simple, you shouldn't even be looking at this one.


To be fair, although gaming is the primary purpose of the display, the resolution and viewing comfort qualities make it quite suitable for work as well as play. Not colour-critical work (perhaps a little hobbyist photo editing or design) but general desktop tasks like browsing the internet and word processing. I agree that if your primary purpose isn't gaming, this really isn't the monitor for you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Are you interested at all in the G-SYNC capabilities of the monitor or are they just an 'aside'? Personally I only have a single GTX 780 so will likely be unable to make good use of ULMB in some titles.


For myself, the biggest appeals are what g-sync brings to the table. Equally important are the lack of a flickering backlight, the gorgeous aesthetics, and of course 1440p! I'm also curious about how surround will be with gsync, once nVidia gets that worked out.


----------



## HonoredShadow

PCM2 is right. We all need to be prepared for a monitor that is not going to be as good colour wise as an IPS and not as good viewing angle wise but it is gonna be the best gaming monitor out there so far.

I think others need to realise this so the thread does not need to be purged again. He is just telling the truth. Don't defend your £700 investment. I have spent nearly that and I won't.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-asus-pg278q-rog-swift-monitor-g-sync-144hz-whqd-displayport-2560x1440-350-cd-m2-1ms-2xusb-30-port# - left side
> 
> So still have a chance for delivery next week, I also have not received an email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for info.


I am guessing as we have not heard anything and have ordered relatively early we will still get it right? Also the price increase will not come to us as we have already payed? I will phone scan on Monday to confirm. I really think I ordered in time as I phoned them and they still had them.


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> PCM2 is right. We all need to be prepared for a monitor that is not going to be as good colour wise as an IPS and not as good viewing angle wise but it is gonna be the best gaming monitor out there so far.
> 
> I think others need to realise this so the thread does not need to be purged again. He is just telling the truth. Don't defend your £700 investment. I have spent nearly that and I won't.


That is only a problem if you have an IPS sat next to the Swift or if you come from an IPS screen, I would say. Also, people buying this monitor should really think about spending an additional 150-200€ on a colorimeter to calibrate the display and further enhance the image quality. We're talking about a high quality panel that is certainly worth a proper calibration. As to the viewing angles, I believe it shouldn't be an issue for the majority of us, gaming enthusiasts. We focus our eyes in the central part of the screen for the most part of the game, and, besides that, the monitor has a full range of adjustments, so it's not that big of an issue. As with everything in life, it bothers ones more than others.

@bhav
Could you please post some screenshots of the Swift in games, movies and browser activity (YouTube, Facebook, etc...)?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It seems a lot of people here are interested in ULMB. What sort of games do people play and what sort of rigs do you have? Are you interested at all in the G-SYNC capabilities of the monitor or are they just an 'aside'? Personally I only have a single GTX 780 so will likely be unable to make good use of ULMB in some titles. I've used strobe modes on several other monitors and certainly see the appeal. I personally prefer slightly higher brightness when gaming than 120 cd/m2 (as seems to be the peak with ULMB on this monitor) but feel my eyes can adapt unless the room is too bright. I'm one of those people who would be quite happy to use G-SYNC for some slower paced games and ULMB with reduced detail levels where competitive play is important.


Once I get the monitor I will tinker with it to find the best setups for each games.

But here is my plan for now:

-very high fps (never dips below 300) => [email protected] 100% Vsync OFF

-high fps (never dips below 125) => [email protected] 100% Vsync ON

-high fps but sometimes dips below 120 => G-sync [email protected]

-low fps (average below 100; never goes beyond 138) => G-sync

-mediocre fps (average below 60) => Game is not worth my time

-mediocre game framecapped @60fps => Game is not worth my time (Exception: Skyrim => G-sync)

Rig: 4770k stock + 780ti stock

Appeal of this monitor for me. In order of interest:

1) 144Hz
I'm used to high refresh rates. Been playing my favorite game on a CRT @200Hz @800x600 for a while now.

2) G-sync
It's the sad truth that even with a high end rig, you can't play modern games at a stable 120fps. So G-sync will at least keep them playable as the fps doesn't dip too low.
The aspect I look the most forward to is it's ability to mitigate stuttering. The second aspect is that it removes tearing. The third one is that it does all that while keeping the input lag low.

3) ULMB
I'm not a big fan of the sample and hold motion blur. I've been spoiled by CRT's. For fast paced games, this will help a lot.

4) Flicker free when not in ULMB
No PMW artifacts. And less eye-strain for desktop usage.

5) 1440p
RAWR

6) 27"
I always wanted a 27 display.

7) no FRC
I notice it on my spare LCD and it bothers me a lot.

btw: Thanks for the info about TN issues. While I'm aware of these. It might not be the case for everyone reading this thread.


----------



## Thoth420

I have an interesting position:
My rig is being rebuilt so I have been without for a while as life stuff has slowed the process down considerably and left me with half a system for a bit.
The last monitor I was using was the BenQ 144hz 1080 24 inch 1ms on a single 780. I used it at 120hz for most games since I would basically get above 60 fps but most often below 120. I wanted to avoid screen tearing so that is mostly what I expected from it and why I bought it.

In the mean time I have swapped that display for a QNIX 27 inch PLS but have yet to finish my build to try it out at all.

Ideally I would love to make the jump right to the Swift as it has more of the features I want and am worried that using the QNIX will spoil me to a degree prior to spending quite a lot on the Swift.....which I 100% have decided I am doing as soon as they are available in the US. I can see myself enjoying anything that isn't an FPS on the QNIX more since I really don't mind playing with v sync and using an xbox controller. On the other hand playing a game like BF4 @ 120 hz or anything where i favor performance over IQ I feel like the QNIX will feel like a downgrade.

I cannot stand input lag NOR screen tearing in competitive games and I hate being left to choose between one or the other so G SYNC is the main feature that excites me. I doubt my single 780Ti would drive this monitor to it's full potential but I do plan on the display outliving my current hardware so it is more future proofing. Just wondering if I should wait since I have a display to use....I imagine other companies will be along with similar product.

P.S. I can keep both but it would take some CONvincing of my better half.


----------



## Krulani

Personally I'd sell the PLS. Based on what you've said, you are more interested in what the Swift has to offer, and less in what IPS/PLS has. If you haven't even used the PLS yet, you should still get a lot of value out selling it, and you won't "spoil" your first impression of the Swift. That's my


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> PCM2 is right. We all need to be prepared for a monitor that is not going to be as good colour wise as an IPS and not as good viewing angle wise but it is gonna be the best gaming monitor out there so far.
> 
> I think others need to realise this so the thread does not need to be purged again. He is just telling the truth. Don't defend your £700 investment. I have spent nearly that and I won't.
> 
> 
> 
> That is only a problem if you have an IPS sit next to the Swift or if you come from an IPS screen, I would say. Also, people buying this monitor should really think about spending an additional 150-200€ on a colorimeter to calibrate the display and further enhance the image quality. We're talking about a high quality panel that is certainly worth a proper calibration. As to the viewing angles, I believe it shouldn't be an issue for the majority of us, gaming enthusiasts. We focus our eyes in the central part of the screen for the most part of the game, and, besides that, the monitor has a full range of adjustments, so it's not that big of an issue. As with everything in life, it bothers ones more than others.
Click to expand...

Yeah but games often ignore ICC profiles and whatnot. And part of the point of the PG278Q is that the out-of-box calibration is already very good, better than pretty much everything but some professional monitors. That's not to mention profiles doing 8-bit -> 8-bit transformations (without dithering, which my understanding is how Nvidia handles it) introduces some banding. For a gamer and almost all movie watchers I think the default calibration would be good enough already, at least if it's close to what tftcentral's sample was, for example.

Also, you can get cheaper calibrators-which often have the same hardware as the more expensive stuff-and just run superior third-party apps on it anyway.

The adjustments and calibration aren't going to do anything about the angle-dependent color/gamma shifts, unfortunately, so those aren't relevant. Too bad no LCD tech does everything perfectly, huh?


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> I am guessing as we have not heard anything and have ordered relatively early we will still get it right? Also the price increase will not come to us as we have already payed? I will phone scan on Monday to confirm. I really think I ordered in time as I phoned them and they still had them.


Let me know what they say.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Personally I'd sell the PLS. Based on what you've said, you are more interested in what the Swift has to offer, and less in what IPS/PLS has. If you haven't even used the PLS yet, you should still get a lot of value out selling it, and you won't "spoil" your first impression of the Swift. That's my


Cheers I do appreciate the input. My desk is big(Ikea Galant) but two 27 inch monitors means little room for my slave laptop.....and less cash in the wallet.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Appeal of this monitor for me.

1) 120Hz or 144Hz
I've only ever played games on a 60Hz monitor so don't really appreciate the difference, but when I see it, I think I will not want to go back. Especially since my primary game is the Battlefield series (played many hours of BF3 and BF4).

2) 1440p
I have never played games at a resolution higher than 1920 x 1200 and at only 1920 x 1080 for the past few years. I really look forward to having a higher resolution to play at, while still maintaining 120+Hz refresh rate. I almost bought a 1080p 120Hz monitor back in Jan, but then Asus announced this one, so I figured I'd wait a little... lol.

3) G-sync
This is just "gravy" for me. I usually have my BF4 settings turned down enough so I don't have things like shadows and sun flares and excessive smoke blocking my view of the enemy, so hitting 120Hz for me shouldn't be a problem (I have a 780 Ti). If my frames do dip below 120 every now and then, I suppose the G-sync will make sure there is no tearing and it looks smooth but I'm not too concerned about it.

4) ULMB
Never heard of it until recently, not sure it will be any benefit to me since I'm used to playing on 60Hz IPS panels.

5) 27"
I'd like a bigger display, but I think 27" is a good size considering the pixel pitch will be better than on my current 27" display at 1920 x 1080.

I am as disappointed as anyone on this forum about the length of time it took for this monitor to actually be available for purchase. I bought my system parts in Jan 2014 and built the system in Feb 2014, thinking the monitor would be an extra month or so. I was using an old 1366 x 780 30Hz TV for a while which made me feel like I was driving a Ferrari with the interior of a Ford Taurus. I finally bought a separate monitor to hold me over until the Swift is released. I will use the IPS panel I just bought as a second monitor once the Swift comes out. That way, I'll have a great monitor for gaming, and a great all-around monitor for non-gaming.

One good thing I have to say about Asus - they know business and marketing. Because of their announcement in January of this year regarding the ROG swift, I DIDN'T buy the BenQ monitor I was planning on getting for my system. Once I heard that there was a 1440p panel coming with a 120Hz + refresh rate, I decided to wait. Yes, it is a long and somewhat painful wait, but I did it because of Asus' early announcement. Do I hate Asus for it? Certainly not. Will I wait like this again? I doubt it. However, the end result is still the same - Asus will get my business on the Swift because they announced it early which prevented me from spending my money on a competitor's product. Smart move Asus, even though I might resent you a little for it. I suspect I will get over that pretty quickly once I have a Swift on my desk.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Cheers I do appreciate the input. My desk is big(Ikea Galant) but two 27 inch monitors means little room for my slave laptop.....and less cash in the wallet.


And once you go two monitors, you eventually start contemplating three for symmetry...


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> One good thing I have to say about Asus - they know business and marketing. Because of their announcement in January of this year regarding the ROG swift, I DIDN'T buy the BenQ monitor I was planning on getting for my system. Once I heard that there was a 1440p panel coming with a 120Hz + refresh rate, I decided to wait. Yes, it is a long and somewhat painful wait, but I did it because of Asus' early announcement. Do I hate Asus for it? Certainly not. Will I wait like this again? I doubt it. However, the end result is still the same - Asus will get my business on the Swift because they announced it early which prevented me from spending my money on a competitor's product. Smart move Asus, even though I might resent you a little for it. I suspect I will get over that pretty quickly once I have a Swift on my desk.


Seriously couldn't have said it better myself. This is exactly how I feel about it right now


----------



## bhav

I was trying to record some footage of Path of Exile, but it wont work because when I start recording, frame time shoots up too high. And I only have a normal 30 fps youtube account so the benefits wouldnt be demonstrable that way.

The smoothness increase is incredible, I have at least 10 games to download on Steam atm, so I'll have to play non Steam MMOs in the meantime with loads of lag from Steam hogging my internet connection.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> I was trying to record some footage of Path of Exile, but it wont work because when I start recording, frame time shoots up too high. And I only have a normal 30 fps youtube account so the benefits wouldnt be demonstrable that way.
> 
> The smoothness increase is incredible, I have at least 10 games to download on Steam atm, so I'll have to play non Steam MMOs in the meantime with loads of lag from Steam hogging my internet connection.


Have you tried using Nvidea Shadowplay?


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Seriously couldn't have said it better myself. This is exactly how I feel about it right now


Thanks. 

To even add more to the benefits that Asus saw, the IPS monitor I bought to hold me over was an Asus monitor too. LOL I feel a little like I drank the Kool-Aid and was a sucker, but I'll live - it's only computer gaming after all and it's not like I bought something that I will not use again. I'll definitely use both monitors once I have two. Heck, I'm used to using three from my iRacing.com computer set up anyway, so going to two is a bit of a downgrade, but worth it for my non-racing games.

I can say this - I won't be one of the first adopters now. I will wait a little bit to see how these monitors stack up out there in the wild. In the US, it's supposedly available in September, so maybe I'll pick one up in October, or maybe even wait until Christmas since it's so expensive. Who know though - by then, there may be more choices for 1440p 120Hz+ monitors and I will choose something else. Guess it could backfire on Asus, but only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Threx

A couple people have posted this question a few pages back, but I'm not sure if it's been answered. I would like to ask the same question:

If I had two monitors, one Swift and another random secondary monitor, could I plug both monitors onto a single GPU (Swift via DP and secondary monitor via DVI/HDMI) and get the benefits of Gsync and ULMB on the Swift while using the secondary monitor for browsing?


----------



## bhav

G sync is working for me with a second monitor plugged into the same card, but I havnt tried ULMB yet


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah but games often ignore ICC profiles and whatnot. And part of the point of the PG278Q is that the out-of-box calibration is already very good, better than pretty much everything but some professional monitors. That's not to mention profiles doing 8-bit -> 8-bit transformations (without dithering, which my understanding is how Nvidia handles it) introduces some banding. For a gamer and almost all movie watchers I think the default calibration would be good enough already, at least if it's close to what tftcentral's sample was, for example.
> 
> Also, you can get cheaper calibrators-which often have the same hardware as the more expensive stuff-and just run superior third-party apps on it anyway.
> 
> The adjustments and calibration aren't going to do anything about the angle-dependent color/gamma shifts, unfortunately, so those aren't relevant. Too bad no LCD tech does everything perfectly, huh?


Then use something like Color sustainer or CPKepper to lock the colour profiles even when games try to change it. Seriously, how do people not know about this? Been using one or the other for a long time on my Qnix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Let me know what they say.


Will do dude. I honestly think they sold that batch and we will still get ours. As for the price increase, well we have already paid so....


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah but games often ignore ICC profiles and whatnot. And part of the point of the PG278Q is that the out-of-box calibration is already very good, better than pretty much everything but some professional monitors. That's not to mention profiles doing 8-bit -> 8-bit transformations (without dithering, which my understanding is how Nvidia handles it) introduces some banding. For a gamer and almost all movie watchers I think the default calibration would be good enough already, at least if it's close to what tftcentral's sample was, for example.
> 
> Also, you can get cheaper calibrators-which often have the same hardware as the more expensive stuff-and just run superior third-party apps on it anyway.
> 
> The adjustments and calibration aren't going to do anything about the angle-dependent color/gamma shifts, unfortunately, so those aren't relevant. Too bad no LCD tech does everything perfectly, huh?


I agree with this. The default setup of the ASUS, at least judging from TFT Central's sample, provides excellent performance straight from the box. I don't want to upset anybody else by trying to explain why, but for gaming ICC profiles are only really worth fussing with if the image quality without them is obviously poor. Not the case at all here - no need for them.

It's interesting to see everyone's feedback about the monitor. Features they're most looking forward to etc. Seems to be a fairly even mix between people wanting ULMB and wanting G-SYNC specifically, but also people seeing both as nice bonuses on top of a super-responsive WQHD display.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I am experience random quick bursts of screen tears when loading into windows desktop, then when applying GPU overclock in evga it does it again?
> 
> anybody know why this would be happening?


Reinstall Precision or Afterburner or whatever youre using and redo your drivers as well, see if that helps. I had this issue, it was caused by RivaTuner/Afterburner, uninstalling it, then drivers, cleaning, and reinstalling both fixed it.


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I agree with this. The default setup of the ASUS, at least judging from TFT Central's sample, provides excellent performance straight from the box. I don't want to upset anybody else by trying to explain why, but for gaming ICC profiles are only really worth fussing with if the image quality without them is obviously poor. Not the case at all here - no need for them.
> 
> It's interesting to see everyone's feedback about the monitor. Features they're most looking forward to etc. Seems to be a fairly even mix between people wanting ULMB and wanting G-SYNC specifically, but also people seeing both as nice bonuses on top of a super-responsive WQHD display.


I mostly want a higher PPI and contrast 144hz monitor. It's really hard to go back to 60hz when you've been living in 120+hz world. G-Sync seems awesome, can't wait to try it out. ULMB for FPS capped games is really fun stuff too.


----------



## bhav

Hmmmmm, Trine or Path of Exile today .... hmmmmmmmmmmm .....

Erm ....

Hmmmm ....

Cant decide.

I know ... SEGA GENESIS COLLECTION, PLAYS SONIC THE HEDGEHOG.

My monitor screams in agony from being so underused


----------



## bhav

Well I just tried out ULMB mode in Trine which is a low requirement game, and I dont really like it.

The loss of brightness was too noticable to me and the strobing, and I see everything flickering. I'm just leaving it on 144 Hz and G Sync.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> A couple people have posted this question a few pages back, but I'm not sure if it's been answered. I would like to ask the same question:
> 
> If I had two monitors, one Swift and another random secondary monitor, could I plug both monitors onto a single GPU (Swift via DP and secondary monitor via DVI/HDMI) and get the benefits of Gsync and ULMB on the Swift while using the secondary monitor for browsing?


Should be no problem.


----------



## bhav

Installed a couple of antec led strips to the the back, they had just the right length:


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I agree with this. The default setup of the ASUS, at least judging from TFT Central's sample, provides excellent performance straight from the box. I don't want to upset anybody else by trying to explain why, but for gaming ICC profiles are only really worth fussing with if the image quality without them is obviously poor. Not the case at all here - no need for them.


Try Color Sustainer and see how easy it becomes to use ICC profiles in the vast majority of games with no effort.


----------



## PCM2

ICC profiles are created on and for a desktop environment. Games use their own baselines for gamma and colour values, tending to vary most on titles that ignore Windows colour management entirely. By applying an ICC profile you can end up introducing more issues than you solve, especially on a monitor like this where there is absolutely no need for one.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Well I just tried out ULMB mode in Trine which is a low requirement game, and I dont really like it.
> 
> The loss of brightness was too noticable to me and the strobing, and I see everything flickering. I'm just leaving it on 144 Hz and G Sync.


Not good to hear that. I'm not sure if I want to spend $800+ and the ULMB is not good. I wanted that as well as gsync. Maybe I'll wait for Benq monitors to see what they offer.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Not good to hear that. I'm not sure if I want to spend $800+ and the ULMB is not good. I wanted that as well as gsync. Maybe I'll wait for Benq monitors to see what they offer.


Individual sensitivity to brightness and flickering varies, so rather than dismissing the monitor for this reason I'd suggest trying it and seeing for yourself. You may love it. If not you could always return it - many Americans are waiting for Amazon and the like to get stock so that returning isn't a painful process if needs be.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Not good to hear that. I'm not sure if I want to spend $800+ and the ULMB is not good. I wanted that as well as gsync. Maybe I'll wait for Benq monitors to see what they offer.


benq's new one is only 1080


----------



## Amperial

Well ULMB / Lightboost work like the same tech wise, so what's the deal? Or i am missing something right now?
It has been stated the overall brightness in ULMB beats other 27 inch Lightboost monitors. Flicker is normal during strobing.

The Benqs XL2420G / XL2720G will use ULMB aswell.


----------



## kingduqc

Eye balling this monitor for quite some time now. I'm currently on a achivia shimian korean monitor (1440 @ 65hz) and i'm not sure about this monitor. My current setup is uncalibrated and has quite a bit of backlight bleed making color shift even in bright environement on the top left side. It does not seem to disturb me so tn view angle probably wont. Never tried 120hz gaming so i'm not even sure I care about it or not. Should i pull the trigger? I mainly game so this could be great and i'd keep the korean monitor for movies. should i invest in a calibrator since i would have 2 monitor? I do programing so 2 screen would be nice but i'm not surw it's going to be 1000$ nice..

Realistically speaking, could we see a va pannel like this one withing a year and an half?


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Will do dude. I honestly think they sold that batch and we will still get ours. As for the price increase, well we have already paid so....


Yes, we paid so im not worried. I hope that tomorrow they send monitor


----------



## bhav

If you preordered and didn't get one sent on Friday, you are most likely going to have to wait until mid august for the next UK shipment.

It sucks, but I lm thinking that Scan told customers they were getting a lot more than they actually did get to get more pre orders. Though it doesn't really matter because you got a really good price from them.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> G sync is working for me with a second monitor plugged into the same card, but I havnt tried ULMB yet


I have no idea what ULMB does or how to enable it? lol

also you noticed you got to keep pressing the turbo button sometimes loads of times to change the Hz?


----------



## bhav

My turbo button doesnt seem to do anything.

For ULMB you need to use 120 hz max, disable g sync and enable it in the OSD menu. It strobes the backlight rapidly to create a faster gameplay experience somehow, but its only recommended to use if you can maintain high FPS otherwise G Sync is much better.

Some people are sensitive to the strobing, I found out I am.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> If you preordered and didn't get one sent on Friday, you are most likely going to have to wait until mid august for the next UK shipment.
> 
> It sucks, but I lm thinking that Scan told customers they were getting a lot more than they actually did get to get more pre orders. Though it doesn't really matter because you got a really good price from them.


The thing is i asked for a tuesday delivery deliberately because i am in work. So i would not of had it Friday or Saturday as my day off is Tuesday. They also confirm to me that i would definitely be getting it so i will phone them up tomorrow and find out


----------



## bhav

Oh that's ok then, since you asked for later delivery. Buuut, they do used DPD, and DPD can have their delivery set to any day.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> For ULMB you need to use 120 hz max, disable g sync and enable it in the OSD menu. *It strobes the backlight rapidly to create a faster gameplay experience somehow*, but its only recommended to use if you can maintain high FPS otherwise G Sync is much better.


What? No.

ULMB has nothing to do with "faster gameplay." What it does is it significantly lowers motion blur to give you great clarity of moving objects on your screen.

Have a read on what it does here:

http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost-faq/

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/60vs120vslb/

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/zeromotionblur/

(Even though it's about lightboost, it basically does the same thing as ULMB, which is motion blur reduction.)


----------



## DFroN

I'd really like to be able to use G-Sync and ULMB at the same time as I've gotten used to using Lightboost, I leave it turned on permanently. G Sync + 3D Vision would be nice too.

Does anybody else use the ToastyX Strobe light app to force Lightboost in 2D? I wonder what would happen if you use ToastyX Strobelight + G sync on the Swift? Anybody with the monitor care to test it out?


----------



## bhav

Meh, less motion blur = faster in my dictionary.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I'd really like to be able to use G-Sync and ULMB at the same time as I've gotten used to using Lightboost, I leave it turned on permanently. G Sync + 3D Vision would be nice too.
> 
> Does anybody else use the ToastyX Strobe light app to force Lightboost in 2D? I wonder what would happen if you use ToastyX Strobelight + G sync on the Swift? Anybody with the monitor care to test it out?


After reading my own post I released my ULMB and G Sync can't be used together, variable refreshrate would require a variable strobe frequency, d'oh


----------



## zealord

At first I thought only one DP input wouldn't bother me, but thinking about it now I can't connect a PS4 to it and with an adapter it probably wouldn't look to good on a 1440p monitor


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Meh, less motion blur = faster in my dictionary.


Wot

If you're going to choose between ULMG or G sync based on which mode is 'faster', whatever that means, then you should be using ULMB because G sync adds a tiny, insignificant, virtually non-existent amount of input lag vs V sync off whereas ULMB adds none at all.


----------



## bhav

Not what I meant, I meant that I meant to say motion blur when I said that I meant faster instead.

Oh hai, I'm being rendered on an Asus ROG Swift thingamajic:


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Not what I meant, I meant that I meant to say motion blur when I said that I meant faster instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hai, I'm being rendered on an Asus ROG Swift thingamajic:


Haha, this is why we all spend 1000's of £s and hours building master race PC's, to play Goat Sim in all its glory









If you haven't already, go here on your wonderful new monitor and toggle ULMB on and off to see the difference, i'm sure you'll impressed!


----------



## bhav

You have no idea ...

How unbelievably awesome ....

The dance and DJ scene at the top of the hotel ....

Look and run on this monitor.

I. AM. IN. LOVE.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Wot
> 
> If you're going to choose between ULMG or G sync based on which mode is 'faster', whatever that means, then you should be using ULMB because G sync adds a tiny, insignificant, virtually non-existent amount of input lag vs V sync off whereas ULMB adds none at all.


ULMB does add input lag. Don't spread misinformation please.


----------



## Spiriva

Been such a long wait, first from Jan and now over the weekend, but tomorrow it shall be at my door!








"Problem" is tomorrow i also get a new "monsta rad" i wanna get in to my loop, which means draining it and filling it and bleed the loop before i can finnaly play on my new monitor


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Been such a long wait, first from Jan and now over the weekend, but tomorrow it shall be at my door!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Problem" is tomorrow i also get a new "monsta rad" i wanna get in to my loop, which means draining it and filling it and bleed the loop before i can finnaly play on my new monitor


Try not being able to preorder it yet, or knowing you won't have one for at least another month at best!
Sorry, I am jealous. just ignore me and enjoy your monitor.


----------



## jeri

Somebody need a healthy kidney? IM donating mine so I can afford this asus rog


----------



## bhav

Want to buy mine with free shipping?

Only $1 billion.


----------



## jeri

yeah right... but 800€ its waaay to much....


----------



## Asus11

imo this is cheap, if you was to add, g sync to any 2560x1440 your already looking at close to this price .. not to mention 120-144hz, then ULMB? then Nvidia 3D & all important ROG branding

turns out to be cheap! lol

if it was £599 that would be a steal.. but meh.. ended up paying £669


----------



## jeri

i would maybe consider 24° for affordable ~450€, but just maybe...


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> i would maybe consider 24° for affordable ~450€, but just maybe...


This?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-022-AO&groupid=17&catid=510


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> ICC profiles are created on and for a desktop environment. Games use their own baselines for gamma and colour values, tending to vary most on titles that ignore Windows colour management entirely. By applying an ICC profile you can end up introducing more issues than you solve, especially on a monitor like this where there is absolutely no need for one.


Or NVIDIA can get their heads out of their asses and do what AMD / ATI has been doing for many years, allow the option for the display driver video settings (contrast, brightness, gamma, colours, etc.) to stick in just about any and all games / software that you play/run.

AMD has 2 different calibration section in the driver. One is for just desktop (or the rare application the uses the same display settings profile), and another section that's settings will be enforced no matter what application you run.

You could even adjust both to in order to calibrate your monitor even more (this is just a sidepoint really but still nice).

Speaking of NVIDIA getting off their asses and doing what AMD / ATI has beeen doing for years, they (or other GPU vendors) need to start making GPUs with 3 or 4 Displayport / Mini-Displayport outputs.

My 3 VG248QE monitors all connected to my single AMD ASUS Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum throuh native Displayport to Displayport, is still the best triple screen experience, in terms of gaming AND general desktop use, that I've ever encountered, EVER. Not to mention, with AMD I have/had the OPTION to use 1, 2, 3 or 4 GPUs, unlike with NVIDIA where I'm FORCED TO PURCHASE a completely ridiculous amount of THREE GPUs just so that can run triple screens on a monitor like the ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> yeah right... but 800€ its waaay to much....


That's why I ordered mine for 697€


----------



## motorwayne

G'day,

I'm running a 2560x1440 IPS at 120hz and a GTX780 Classy and getting 60fps with v-sync on while playing DayZ...in your opinion for those that know..will the Asus G-sync monitor improve my gaming experience at all?

Seriously I want to buy one of these but don't want it to be an actual waste in terms of gaming experience.

Cheers for feedback.

motorwayne


----------



## Purejoke

Quote:


> That's why I ordered mine for 697€ biggrin.gif


I won I will have it for 687,72€.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Guru3d review:

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/review_asus_rog_swift_pg278q_gsync_game_monitor.html


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> I won I will have it for 687,72€.


I know.. I was thinking of that too, but I decided to prefer local store.. you know, for convenience of possible RMA etc..







10e is worth it !


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> G'day,
> 
> I'm running a 2560x1440 IPS at 120hz and a GTX780 Classy and getting 60fps with v-sync on while playing DayZ...in your opinion for those that know..will the Asus G-sync monitor improve my gaming experience at all?
> 
> Seriously I want to buy one of these but don't want it to be an actual waste in terms of gaming experience.
> 
> Cheers for feedback.
> 
> motorwayne


hard yes on motion clarity and responsiveness, soft no on color rendering.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> G'day,
> 
> I'm running a 2560x1440 IPS at 120hz and a GTX780 Classy and getting 60fps with v-sync on while playing DayZ...in your opinion for those that know..will the Asus G-sync monitor improve my gaming experience at all?
> 
> Seriously I want to buy one of these but don't want it to be an actual waste in terms of gaming experience.
> 
> Cheers for feedback.
> 
> motorwayne


1)Is the 60fps v-sync perfectly stable without any hint of microstuttering?

- If yes => marginal improvement in smoothness in G-sync mode
- If no => significant improvement in smoothness in G-sync mode

- In both case: significant reduction of input lag in G-sync mode.


----------



## Purejoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I know.. I was thinking of that too, but I decided to prefer local store.. you know, for convenience of possible RMA etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10e is worth it !


That's true. I actually have the shop from which I pre-ordered quite close to my city but let's hope the monitor will be perfect .


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Speaking of NVIDIA getting off their asses and doing what AMD / ATI has beeen doing for years, they (or other GPU vendors) need to start making GPUs with 3 or 4 Displayport / Mini-Displayport outputs.


No NVSurround using DP 1.2 daisy-chaining or MST hub either last I checked. Nor mixed resolution surround.


----------



## Naennon

anyone got a workaround for P5 state bug?

while using 144 hz my first KINGPIN stays at P5 1057 MHz instead of P8 324 MHz

when using 120/60 Hz it will downclock correctly but not with 144 Hz enabled

any ideas?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> 1)Is the 60fps v-sync perfectly stable without any hint of microstuttering?
> 
> - If yes => marginal improvement in smoothness in G-sync mode
> - If no => significant improvement in smoothness in G-sync mode
> 
> - In both case: significant reduction of input lag in G-sync mode.


Also,

- If yes => get your actually-higher-than-60-fps framerates that your card is putting out, with perfect smoothness, but still with no stuttering or input lag


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Also,
> 
> - If yes => get your actually-higher-than-60-fps framerates that your card is putting out, with perfect smoothness, but still with no stuttering or input lag


Eh. I wrote "_Is the 60fps v-sync perfectly stable without any hint of microstuttering_"
If it has no stuttering in V-sync, How is it relevant to say it has none in G-sync either?
(I'm speaking theoretically. Because we all know that the probability he really has no micro-stutter at all is basically = to 0)

Also why do you use "_perfect smoothness_" to describe "_higher-than-60-fps framerates_".
As far as I know, we don't know at which frame-rate *perfect* smoothness happens. We just know that no consumer screen has a refresh rate high enough to get perfect smoothness yet.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Eh. I wrote "_Is the 60fps v-sync perfectly stable without any hint of microstuttering_"
> If it has no stuttering in V-sync, How is it relevant to say it has none in G-sync either?
> (I'm speaking theoretically. Because we all know that the probability he really has no micro-stutter at all is basically = to 0)
> 
> Also why do you use "_perfect smoothness_" to describe "_higher-than-60-fps framerates_".
> As far as I know, we don't know at which frame-rate *perfect* smoothness happens. We just know that no consumer screen has a refresh rate high enough to get perfect smoothness yet.


By perfect smoothness, I meant no stuttering.

If your 60 FPS v-sync is perfectly stable without any hint of microstuttering, your GPU is pushing out frames _well above_ 60 FPS, to the point where the minimum framerate never dips below 60 no matter what's going on in the game. In that situation, you're throwing away FPS that you could otherwise be enjoying.

G-Sync allows you to keep the 60+, 70+, maybe even 80+ FPS that the GPU is actually putting out, with no tearing, with no the stutter, and without the input lag of v-sync.

It's a clear win over 60 Hz v-sync, not a marginal improvement. I firmly believe that the ONLY situation where you don't want to run G-Sync is when your framerate exceeds the display's refresh rate on a consistent basis, which is somewhat challenging on a 1440p 144Hz display.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> By perfect smoothness, I meant no stuttering.
> 
> If your 60 FPS v-sync is perfectly stable without any hint of microstuttering, your GPU is pushing out frames _well above_ 60 FPS, to the point where the minimum framerate never dips below 60 no matter what's going on in the game. In that situation, you're throwing away FPS that you could otherwise be enjoying.
> 
> G-Sync allows you to keep the 60+, 70+, maybe even 80+ FPS that the GPU is actually putting out, without the stutter, and without the input lag of v-sync.
> 
> It's a clear win over 60 Hz v-sync.


That I can agree with completely.

I think your previous post was misleading. Maybe not carefully worded.

Thank you for precising your thought.


----------



## Mand12

Yeah...I wasn't disagreeing with you exactly, just there were more benefits you didn't list.


----------



## Netherwind

Will a EVGA 780Ti SC ACX suffice for 1440p gaming or is SLI required?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Will a EVGA 780Ti SC ACX suffice for 1440p gaming or is SLI required?


Depends on your definition of "suffice."

You won't get 144 Hz at max settings with one card. You can either drop settings or drop framerate, your call. Know, however, that dropping framerate isn't that bad given how G-Sync works.

This monitor has _ridiculous_ headroom. I don't think it's reasonable for anyone to really expect to max it out with current hardware, even SLI. But, even on one card, you'll still get a truly stellar experience due to variable refresh.

Some numbers, to put things in perspective.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Depends on your definition of "suffice."
> 
> You won't get 144 Hz at max settings with one card. You can either drop settings or drop framerate, your call. Know, however, that dropping framerate isn't that bad given how G-Sync works.
> 
> This monitor has _ridiculous_ headroom. I don't think it's reasonable for anyone to really expect to max it out with current hardware, even SLI. But, even on one card, you'll still get a truly stellar experience due to variable refresh.
> 
> Some numbers, to put things in perspective.


My definition is over 60fps in all games at Ultra settings. I do understand that 120fps is impossible which is why I'm considering to maybe buy one more but my wallet disagrees or if it would be better to wait for GTX880.

I assume AA is less important at 1440p?


----------



## Mand12

AA is less important at 1440. You should be able to take AA down a notch or two and still have similar visual clarity to 1080p. Or leave it there, and have it look better. At that point, you're making the normal trade of visual quality versus framerate, and only your preferences matter.

With one 780 Ti, according to the bench results, you should get around 60 FPS in most games at high settings. If you tweak AA you might be able to get higher without much of a hit.

When you say "over 60fps" though, keep in mind that drops below 60 FPS aren't the hard wall that they used to be in the realm of vsync. I'd challenge you to spot the difference between 55 FPS and 60 FPS with G-Sync on. With vsync on, you'd immediately notice the stutter. With G-Sync, there's a smooth transition from 30 FPS to 144 FPS. I guarantee you that your ~60ish FPS experience will be better with this monitor, with G-Sync, than any other monitor in regards to smoothness and fluidity.

Getting the extra card will push you into the ~100 FPS range. I personally am waiting for 880, and this is with a five-year-old rig I'm going to completely replace. I don't think it's worth getting 780 Ti / SLI at this stage for my purposes. I'm not sure it's as compelling a decision to go for 880 if you already have a 780 Ti, but that's only because we have no idea what the relative performance of the 880 will be.


----------



## Amperial

From all researches - forget 60+ FPS on max settings running a single card at 1440p. You would have to drop settings in certain games for sure. However you got G-Sync to cover up the 40+ FPS.

The 22nm Maxwell cards are expected to get only a slight performance boost.. imo it's a bad time to buy a GPU especially during the 1080p to 4k transition.

I personally get it to play less demanding games like CS:GO at high refresh rates and a few other games with G-Sync with some dropped down settings on my GTX 780. 40+ FPS should be manageable.


----------



## reznorek

I also do not get the monitor now.
message from Scan:

"I apologise for the delay with your recent order, as you are aware the monitors are a brand new release and I can confirm we did receive a delivery yesterday however not enough to cover all back orders.

Our next delivery is expected on or around the 15th of August now although the suppliers have not confirmed how many units we are to receive on this date, if you are able to continue to wait. The constraint is currently nationwide and we are trying to obtain more stock as quickly as possible."

So we wait...


----------



## HonoredShadow

Guru3d review:

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/review_asus_rog_swift_pg278q_gsync_game_monitor.html

You quoted me twice! lol

Yer bummer.







Really looking forward to playing with it tomorrow too.


----------



## reznorek

Sorry, fixed








Yeah, same me, off on Wednesday and BF4 waiting for new challenges...


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> From all researches - forget 60+ FPS on max settings running a single card at 1440p. You would have to drop settings in certain games for sure. However you got G-Sync to cover up the 40+ FPS.
> 
> The 22nm Maxwell cards are expected to get only a slight performance boost.. imo it's a bad time to buy a GPU especially during the 1080p to 4k transition.
> 
> I personally get it to play less demanding games like CS:GO at high refresh rates and a few other games with G-Sync with some dropped down settings on my GTX 780. 40+ FPS should be manageable.


22nm?!


----------



## Strider49

For the ones who already have the monitor, how do the color reproduction and overall image quality compare when running the Swift at 60, 85, 100, 120 or 144Hz? Have you noticed any sudden increase in iput lag when approaching the max refresh rate of the monitor with G-Sync on?

Other curiosities:

- Can you run the monitor at 1080p with a 144Hz refresh rate?

- Does G-Sync only work at the native resolution of the monitor (1440p)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> I won I will have it for 687,72€.


Do you know if they ship abroad?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> For the ones who already have the monitor, how do the color reproduction and overall image quality compare when running the Swift at 60, 85, 100, 120 or 144Hz?
> 
> Other curiosities:
> 
> - Can you run the monitor at 1080p with a 144Hz refresh rate?
> 
> - Does G-Sync only work at the native resolution of the monitor (1440p)?
> Do you know if they ship abroad?


While I don't have the monitor myself and can't speak to image quality, you can run other resolutions and G-Sync is not limited to 1440p.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> anyone got a workaround for P5 state bug?
> 
> while using 144 hz my first KINGPIN stays at P5 1057 MHz instead of P8 324 MHz
> 
> when using 120/60 Hz it will downclock correctly but not with 144 Hz enabled
> 
> any ideas?


Set your desk top to 110hz.


----------



## Spiriva

This is the best monitor i ever played games on! Im in love with it!

Early this morning the post man called me saying he had two boxes for me, one was the rad one was the monitor, so i started with the rad got it in and started to bleed the system, was prolly the fastest bleed i ever done







Leak tested for about 15mins (normaly i leak test for around 10-15hours...not today!) and then i was happy with it!

All games run super smooth, there is no lag what so ever, no tearing no problems of any kind! I love the colors they are just fantasic.

Only problem for me now is that tomorrow i have to go see my gf´s parents at their summer house, and spend the night there till wednesday night before i can get back home and continue playing on this beast of a monitor.

I absolutly would recommend this monitor to everyone who likes to play pc games!

10/10


----------



## HonoredShadow

This is really good to hear Spiriva. I was going to cancel mine after reading the Guru3d review but I think I will wait till the 15th when I receive mine!


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> This is really good to hear Spiriva. I was going to cancel mine after reading the Guru3d review but I think I will wait till the 15th when I receive mine!


I would for sure let the order go thru if I were you. Its hard to express in words how amazing I find this monitor. You really have to see it with your own eyes to understand how awesome it really is. Youtube, screenshots etc just dont do it justice. The tn panel of the ROG Swift PG278Q screen are just awesome, my old tn monitor (ASUS 24" VG248QE) looks like crap next to the ROG Swift PG278Q monitor.

Playing Watch Dogs with "The worse mod" at 27",2560x1440 are just fantasic, im happy i didnt play this game until i got this monitor


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I would for sure let the order go thru if I were you. Its hard to express in words how amazing I find this monitor. You really have to see it with your own eyes to understand how awesome it really is. Youtube, screenshots etc just dont do it justice. The tn panel of the ROG Swift PG278Q screen are just awesome, my old tn monitor (ASUS 24" VG248QE) looks like crap next to the ROG Swift PG278Q monitor.
> 
> Playing Watch Dogs with "The worse mod" at 27",2560x1440 are just fantasic, im happy i didnt play this game until i got this monitor


What kind of rig are your running? And how is the performance with your rig?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stateless*
> 
> What kind of rig are your running? And how is the performance with your rig?


[email protected] 1.4v (altho now i run it at 4.8ghz 1.275v due to the weather being nuts) EK supremacy water block and dual 280mm Monsta rads with 4 GT 1850 120mm fans on each rad in push/pull.
GTX 780ti sli modded bios @ 1300mhz (evga original cooler)
G.Skill Trident X 16GB 2666MHz @ 2900mhz 1.7v
Samsung Evo 120gb SSD in raid 0 (3 of them)
1000/1000mbit Internet

Thats about it for my pc, oh and ofc my best buy ever the Asus 27" SWIFT PG278Q =)


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Set your desk top to 110hz.


lol

if you buy a 500hp car you throttle it to 400?
i have bought 144 hz and i want to use it
it works with 120 hz but not with 144 hz

clocking down is not a solution


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> 22nm?!


Rofl. I mean the next ones will be still on 28nm, sorry.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Rofl. I mean the next ones will be still on 28nm, sorry.


My reflex reaction requires me to point out that we _still_ don't know that.


----------



## relikpL

I want one so bad. Is there any place in the US where you can pre-order at least?


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> I want one so bad. Is there any place in the US where you can pre-order at least?


Unfortunately not. Hopefully soon though!

"General announcement is coming soon expect first week August for all the specific details for US. You will also see more information on US based reviews and exposure." posted 7 days ago


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> My reflex reaction requires me to point out that we _still_ don't know that.


I'd be surprized if not but all that nm crap confused the hell out of me.
On the other hand some people claimed the SWIFTs viewing angles will be on another level while review wise they don't match the BenQ ones for example


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> On the other hand some people claimed the SWIFTs viewing angles will be on another level


I know of no one who claimed that. Of all the drawbacks of TN ever mentioned about this panel trying to improve on, better viewing angles was basically never among them.

What the Swift does better than other TNs is on color accuracy, by virtue of being true 8 bit. It's entirely possible they tried to get an incremental improvement to viewing angles, but in now way was it ever expected to be on another level.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> anyone got a workaround for P5 state bug?
> 
> while using 144 hz my first KINGPIN stays at P5 1057 MHz instead of P8 324 MHz
> 
> when using 120/60 Hz it will downclock correctly but not with 144 Hz enabled
> 
> any ideas?


Maybe this is interesting for you: http://www.overclock.net/t/1497172/did-you-know-that-running-144-hz-causes-ridiculously-high-idle-temperatures-and-power-draw-on-your-nvidia-gpu


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> lol
> 
> if you buy a 500hp car you throttle it to 400?
> i have bought 144 hz and i want to use it
> it works with 120 hz but not with 144 hz
> 
> clocking down is not a solution


Do you have dual monitor by any chance ? This happens when your second monitor is at different refresh rate normally.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> lol
> 
> if you buy a 500hp car you throttle it to 400?
> i have bought 144 hz and i want to use it
> it works with 120 hz but not with 144 hz
> 
> clocking down is not a solution


It is a solution when nvidia haven't fixed the problem. Do you really need more than 110hz on the desktop? Gaming will still work fine at 144hz, it'll be just the desktop at 110hz.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> lol
> 
> if you buy a 500hp car you throttle it to 400?
> i have bought 144 hz and i want to use it
> it works with 120 hz but not with 144 hz
> 
> clocking down is not a solution


It is not a bug. It's due to pixel clock limitations. I have complained about this both on nVidia and EVGA forums with it basically falling completely on deaf ears. I brought up the idea of dynamic refresh rates in the driver to nVidia and got an acknowledgement of it being a solid idea from a forum moderator without a single other response.

Right now, you have two very clear choices.

Option 1: Run 120 Hz and your cards will down clock normally.

Option 2: Run 144 Hz and have a very hot and power hungry card on the desktop.

I hope this monitor changes this. The fact of the matter is, no one really even knows about this right now because not enough people are running big enough resolution + 144 Hz. I first started noticing it while using 3 (5760x1080) screens at 144 Hz.

I even started this thread here to try to raise awareness about it, but again, it just isn't a problem for enough people yet. Again, hopefully this monitor changes that, people get loud, and we get a proper solution.

For now though, you get to make a choice, and the best of both worlds isn't one of them. Welcome to the club.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> It is not a bug. It's due to pixel clock limitations. I have complained about this both on nVidia and EVGA forums with it basically falling completely on deaf ears. I brought up the idea of dynamic refresh rates in the driver to nVidia and got an acknowledgement of it being a solid idea from a forum moderator without a single other response.
> 
> Right now, you have two very clear choices.
> 
> Option 1: Run 120 Hz and your cards will down clock normally.
> 
> Option 2: Run 144 Hz and have a very hot and power hungry card on the desktop.
> 
> I hope this monitor changes this. The fact of the matter is, no one really even knows about this right now because not enough people are running big enough resolution + 144 Hz. I first started noticing it while using 3 (5760x1080) screens at 144 Hz.
> 
> I even started this thread here to try to raise awareness about it, but again, it just isn't a problem for enough people yet. Again, hopefully this monitor changes that, people get loud, and we get a proper solution.
> 
> For now though, you get to make a choice, and the best of both worlds isn't one of them. Welcome to the club.


does the voltage downclock? partially? or does the voltage stay at its load level in the case of dual monitors 144hz


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It is a solution when nvidia haven't fixed the problem. Do you really need more than 110hz on the desktop? Gaming will still work fine at 144hz, it'll be just the desktop at 110hz.


well it is a solution but not THE solution
and desktop is at 120 hz and it is working why should i use 110 hz? it is not divisible by 12/24

and setting up 120 hz on desktop/driver will force you to manually push the turbo button to 144 while gaming - every time

and no - no dual monitors just one single ROG SWIFT


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> and no - no dual monitors just one single ROG SWIFT


One ROG swift will cause this condition. It requires enough pixel clock itself to cause the high idle state.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> does the voltage downclock? partially? or does the voltage stay at its load level in the case of dual monitors 144hz


It will downclock partially, but not all the way.

For example, mine on 120 Hz = 324 MHz - 887 mV

144 Hz = 810 MHz - 962mV

This is with 3 few VG248QE's, but Naennon should be able to tell you how it behaves exactly with a single swift. My guess is similarly.


----------



## Naennon

1057 mhz and 987 mV


----------



## Pikaru

http://overlordcomputer.com/collections/27-monitors/products/asus-pg278q


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> 1057 mhz and 987 mV


I assume you're running your boost-disabled modded bios?

It will definitely behave differently if that's the case. Those users running a boost-less bios will really suffer high heat and power draw on the desktop with one of these monitors if ran at 144 Hz.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I know of no one who claimed that. Of all the drawbacks of TN ever mentioned about this panel trying to improve on, better viewing angles was basically never among them.
> 
> What the Swift does better than other TNs is on color accuracy, by virtue of being true 8 bit. It's entirely possible they tried to get an incremental improvement to viewing angles, but in now way was it ever expected to be on another level.


None claimed them to be "on another level". It was just some kind of emphasis from my side.

People were quoting some of JJs words saying "not every TN panel is the same, there's more into it" after cryin' that the panel is TN and not IPS. People were generally expecting better colors & viewing angles compared to other -avarage- TN panels. So in terms of viewing angles this is a TN panel like everything else. We had serveral discussions comparing the SWIFT and IPSes color & viewing angle wise. It won't match IPS, of course but 'em being average among other TNs is a disappointment - especially for 800 bucks.

Though.. i am still about to get it afterall.


----------



## Descadent

ewwwww lol


----------



## bhav

Yea you cant angle it like that. I have mine facing me, but quite a bit more to the left and as long as it isnt tilted left or right the colours stay fine.

BTW the beta drivers that came on the CD corrupted and broke my SLI, reinstalling them still left it broke until I went back to 337.

I was terrified, everytthing slowed down to less than 1 FPS, extrememly unresponsive games and benchmarks, thought one or both of my GPUs had died.

Beta drivers are bad.


----------



## Spiriva

I use the "Quadro 340.52 whql" drivers with my 780ti sli and this monitor, works like a charm.

DriverVer = 07/02/2014, 9.18.13.4052 9.18.13.4052 (7-2-2014), R340.52 (branch: r340_00-144)

x64 http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/Quadro_Certified/340.52/340.52-quadro-grid-desktop-notebook-win8-win7-64bit-international-whql.exe (unpack these to a location of your choise)

Modded inf for the 64bit http://www29.zippyshare.com/v/91379125/file.html (replace the .inf file in the dir called "Display.Driver" with the modded one)

Remember if you run Win 8/8.1 you need to disable driver signature verification and reboot before you can install these

http://www.howtogeek.com/167723/how-to-disable-driver-signature-verification-on-64-bit-windows-8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/

These are the newest drivers for Nvidia cards to date.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> 1057 mhz and 987 mV


meh nothing to worry over for 70 mV. temp isnt an issue for me. the only downside is extra electricity costs which will be minimal. i mean if you have the money for this monitor and the hardware to run it at 144 hz it will be minimal anyway


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> AA is less important at 1440. You should be able to take AA down a notch or two and still have similar visual clarity to 1080p. Or leave it there, and have it look better. At that point, you're making the normal trade of visual quality versus framerate, and only your preferences matter.
> 
> With one 780 Ti, according to the bench results, you should get around 60 FPS in most games at high settings. If you tweak AA you might be able to get higher without much of a hit.
> 
> When you say "over 60fps" though, keep in mind that drops below 60 FPS aren't the hard wall that they used to be in the realm of vsync. I'd challenge you to spot the difference between 55 FPS and 60 FPS with G-Sync on. With vsync on, you'd immediately notice the stutter. With G-Sync, there's a smooth transition from 30 FPS to 144 FPS. I guarantee you that your ~60ish FPS experience will be better with this monitor, with G-Sync, than any other monitor in regards to smoothness and fluidity.
> 
> Getting the extra card will push you into the ~100 FPS range. I personally am waiting for 880, and this is with a five-year-old rig I'm going to completely replace. I don't think it's worth getting 780 Ti / SLI at this stage for my purposes. I'm not sure it's as compelling a decision to go for 880 if you already have a 780 Ti, but that's only because we have no idea what the relative performance of the 880 will be.


Thanks for your input. I was hoping the same regarding 55-60 like you said and if I do get the monitor (completely out of stock in Sweden) I'll let you know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> From all researches - forget 60+ FPS on max settings running a single card at 1440p. You would have to drop settings in certain games for sure. However you got G-Sync to cover up the 40+ FPS.
> 
> The 22nm Maxwell cards are expected to get only a slight performance boost.. imo it's a bad time to buy a GPU especially during the 1080p to 4k transition.
> 
> I personally get it to play less demanding games like CS:GO at high refresh rates and a few other games with G-Sync with some dropped down settings on my GTX 780. 40+ FPS should be manageable.


I've heard the same about Maxwells and I might just skip a generation (which was my intention when I had 680SLI) even though you mentioned that this is indeed a bad time to buy a GPU.


----------



## bhav

Corsair K70 goes amazing with this monitor, but my pic doesnt do it justice:


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Ok, what is happening here?

Did Asus release samples? Are US customers not worthy of this monitor?

At least those who have it are kind enough to post pics, that let's me know that it actually exists


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Ok, what is happening here?
> 
> Did Asus release samples? Are US customers not worthy of this monitor?
> 
> At least those who have it are kind enough to post pics, that let's me know that it actually exists


Don't worry mate, EU and Australia has same release date ....EU is shipping some units already + 2nd lot on 15th ..... Australia is shipping on 29th as apparently 19th isn't realistic at this stage....I'm pissed off now


----------



## bhav

According to the forums, OCUK only had 50 in their first batch, and they claimed to have the largest initial UK stock. Scan claimed they were getting around 100, but they seemed to have lied as they couldn't fulfil all of their pre orders, so I'm guessing there were only actually 75-100 in total from both stores.

The pre orders went up on June 25th, I ordered on July 3rd and was only the 28th / 50 order from the first batch, but they sold out on the 7th July

OCUK then confirmed that every preorder would be fulfilled in the second batch, and I think scan said they are expecting 150 in the second batch too.

So perhaps it was 75-100 first batch, and then at least 300 in the next August shipment, plus other stores should be getting stock too.

I would imagine that the USA would be getting at least several thousand.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I would imagine that the USA would be getting at least several thousand.


I sure hope so, they're floating it on a boat. I better not miss the chance to get one from the first batch on Amazon.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I sure hope so, they're floating it on a boat. I better not miss the chance to get one from the first batch on Amazon.


I also am hoping. I just cancelled my X270OC pre-order and they only have so many orders a year!


----------



## besthijacker

Will only Amazon carry this in US? Or there is a chance for newegg as well?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Will only Amazon carry this in US? Or there is a chance for newegg as well?


I remember seeing something floating around about a Newegg rep confirming they'll have them. I really hope they do because they don't charge me tax and I'll use that money saved for 1 day shipping!


----------



## Krulani

I hope Amazon carries the first batch so that I can get it shipped for free with Amazon Prime, and be able to return it no questions asked if I have a dead pixel. Amazon has incredible returns/customer service every time I've had to utilize it (which, granted, is only twice).


----------



## Arc0s

Amazon return policy is the best. Sadly they now charge taxes in my state so it kind of defeats the purpose of buying online through them.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Amazon return policy is the best. Sadly they now charge taxes in my state so it kind of defeats the purpose of buying online through them.


I'm in the same boat. Pay roughly 80 bucks in taxes and have excellent service plus cheap one day shipping or go with Newegg with no tax but 1 day shipping will probably be 20+ bucks and I've never dealt with their customer service


----------



## GridIroN

Does anyone who has one also have an IPS/PLS panel to compare it too? As somsone who's only been used IPS/PLS panels for the past 6'ish or 7 years, I am intrigued by the Swift, but I'm finding it difficult to justify spending $800 on a TN.

I was wondering if, at least in standard gamut games, the difference isn't as bad as it used to be.


----------



## bhav

The only thing I can compare it to is my previous TN panel, and the blacks, contrast, and colour uniformity are all superior.

According to the TFT central review, the colours are very close to IPS levels.

It is definitely overpriced though for sure, and even more so in Europe.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Corsair K70 goes amazing with this monitor, but my pic doesnt do it justice:


My CM Storm Trigger will get along with it too !


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Does anyone who has one also have an IPS/PLS panel to compare it too? As somsone who's only been used IPS/PLS panels for the past 6'ish or 7 years, I am intrigued by the Swift, but *I'm finding it difficult to justify spending $800 on a TN*.


This screen is not for you.
If you're not going to sit right in front of the monitor, this screen is not for you.
If you slouch on your chair while using your computer, this screen is not for you

TFTCentral already have their review up.
This is what you are paying for:



You are paying for:
High refresh rate at 1440p
Low motion blur
Low response time
G-Sync

If you're fine with 60Hz (or overclocked) IPS, the motion blur and input lag doesn't bother you, you don't need the swift.

11 years ago i didn't even have a computer, and my life was fine.
You take away my computer today and i would kill myself








you can't miss what you never experienced.

If you're fine with what you have, save yourself 800$.
You might as well wait for the oculus rift.


----------



## jameyscott

I agree with the above sentiment. I want the Ron Swift. I really do. To me though , it's not worth it's current price. I would rather buy two more Qnixs and a new arm for my ergotron stand.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Ok, what is happening here?
> 
> Did Asus release samples? Are US customers not worthy of this monitor?


90% of new released hardware is available in the us first
so... this time....


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> 90% of new released hardware is available in the us first
> so... this time....


So why change such a good tradition now? LOL


----------



## Spiriva

I forgot to provide pictures of it:


The box inside my door










The monitor on my desk, sorry that it looks mostly black i got a window right behind my monitor and the sun is going nuts atm


----------



## Lourad

Grats, more pics please.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I forgot to provide pictures of it:
> 
> 
> The box inside my door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The monitor on my desk, sorry that it looks mostly black i got a window right behind my monitor and the sun is going nuts atm


The picture looks slightly panoramic to me, or am I just seeing things?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> The picture looks slightly panoramic to me, or am I just seeing things?


No, there's definitely some distortion going on. Pretty sure it's the camera, not the display.


----------



## Spiriva

Hehe ye its the camera from galaxy s5, it doesnt look like that in irl hehe










Tried taking a pic with an old digital camera instead


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> The thing is i asked for a tuesday delivery deliberately because i am in work. So i would not of had it Friday or Saturday as my day off is Tuesday. They also confirm to me that i would definitely be getting it so i will phone them up tomorrow and find out


Hi.
Today's email from Scan:

"We currently have over 100 backorders for this monitor and we are now starting to receive batches of 40 on a 2 weekly basis. The first of which arrived on Friday 25/07. A further 40 due around 15/08.
Unfortunately we are currently unable to confirm exactly who will be receiving stock from the next batch of the monitors as there are likely to be changes to the pre-order queue between now and mid August. Once the stock has been received and we are sure of the quantity we will be drawing up a list on a first come first served basis and should be able to provide further, more definate information at this time."

Well ... It looks like that we can not get monitors even in mid-August...


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> its the camera from galaxy s5


Wow...I would have expected better from the S5. That's pretty awful distortion...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Wow...I would have expected better from the S5. That's pretty awful distortion...


i'm sure he just pointed and clicked and didn't try to take a professional photo with a phone lol


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i'm sure he just pointed and clicked and didn't try to take a professional photo with a phone lol


It doesn't matter how you use it, though, what I'm looking at is a property of the camera optics and doesn't depend on the user.


----------



## Descadent

well keeping it stable, lighting and several other factors are obviously going to make an image fuzzy when you just point and click. the quality of the image isn't a surprise and it is a phone. i'm sure if he closed the blind on that window at least it would have looked even better. but who cares it's a $200 phone


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> Hi.
> Today's email from Scan:
> 
> "We currently have over 100 backorders for this monitor and we are now starting to receive batches of 40 on a 2 weekly basis. The first of which arrived on Friday 25/07. A further 40 due around 15/08.
> Unfortunately we are currently unable to confirm exactly who will be receiving stock from the next batch of the monitors as there are likely to be changes to the pre-order queue between now and mid August. Once the stock has been received and we are sure of the quantity we will be drawing up a list on a first come first served basis and should be able to provide further, more definate information at this time."
> 
> Well ... It looks like that we can not get monitors even in mid-August...


Yet again they lied. They told me this time I would definitely have one on the 16th. Sigh....

Thanks for the heads up. At least you got some sort of communication. I have got nothing from them.


----------



## Leyaena

I'm so happy I managed to get my hands on one of the 4 monitors my local shop managed to stock this weekend.

It's worth the wait, guys!
That is, unless you can get your hands on one faster by getting it someplace else









I'm really quite impressed with the monitor though, didn't expect it to be this good, mainly because of the TN panel


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well keeping it stable, lighting and several other factors are obviously going to make an image fuzzy when you just point and click. the quality of the image isn't a surprise and it is a phone. i'm sure if he closed the blind on that window at least it would have looked even better. but who cares it's a $200 phone


No, I'm not talking fuzzy or lighting effects, I'm talking about the pincushion distortion. There is a distinct arc to the bottom of the display that I am 100% certain is not in the physical object.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> No, I'm not talking fuzzy or lighting effects, I'm talking about the pincushion distortion. There is a distinct arc to the bottom of the display that I am 100% certain is not in the physical object.


Who cares? This thread isn't about a Samsung phone camera.


----------



## Leyaena

If anyone has any questions for someone who's had the monitor for a few days now and has played around with it, shoot!
I'll be online for the next little while, and I've got some spare time to answer any questions


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> If anyone has any questions for someone who's had the monitor for a few days now and has played around with it, shoot!
> I'll be online for the next little while, and I've got some spare time to answer any questions


Does 144hz actually do anything if you don't get +/- 150 FPS in a game?


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> If anyone has any questions for someone who's had the monitor for a few days now and has played around with it, shoot!
> I'll be online for the next little while, and I've got some spare time to answer any questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does 144hz actually do anything if you don't get +/- 150 FPS in a game?
Click to expand...

Oh yes it does, I was used to gaming on a Dell U2713HM, which is a 27" 1440p IPS screen.
Let me tell you right now, I severely and thoroughly underestimated the quality-of-life improvement a high refresh rate monitor would bring, especially coupled with the G-Sync module.
The colour depth and viewing angles are noticeably worse if you have both panels side by side, but a simple colour calibration helped getting rid of most of that first issue, and the second one isn't that big of a deal when you have the monitor sitting centered on your desk. Especially with G-Sync enabled, I can clearly see the difference in smoothness up until 110-120ish Hz.

G-Sync specifically means that you don't have to constantly be at the maximum refresh rate of your monitor, since it's syncing up the monitor's refresh rate perfectly to the rate at which your GPU outputs its frames. To answer your question, I honestly think this monitor shines brightest when you don't get a constant 150fps. If you get less than 144fps, every extra screen you manage to pump out improves the smoothness of your gameplay, leading to a better gaming experience.

I definitely don't get a constant 150fps on my rig on the vast majority of my games, and I'm incredibly impressed at how the monitor handles frame rate fluctuations without stuttering or tearing in the slightest.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Oh yes it does, I was used to gaming on a Dell U2713HM, which is a 27" 1440p IPS screen.
> Let me tell you right now, I severely and thoroughly underestimated the quality-of-life improvement a high refresh rate monitor would bring, especially coupled with the G-Sync module.
> The colour depth and viewing angles are noticeably worse if you have both panels side by side, but a simple colour calibration helped getting rid of most of that first issue, and the second one isn't that big of a deal when you have the monitor sitting centered on your desk. Especially with G-Sync enabled, I can clearly see the difference in smoothness up until 110-120ish Hz.
> 
> G-Sync specifically means that you don't have to constantly be at the maximum refresh rate of your monitor, since it's syncing up the monitor's refresh rate perfectly to the rate at which your GPU outputs its frames. To answer your question, I honestly think this monitor shines brightest when you don't get a constant 150fps. If you get less than 144fps, every extra screen you manage to pump out improves the smoothness of your gameplay, leading to a better gaming experience.
> 
> I definitely don't get a constant 150fps on my rig on the vast majority of my games, and I'm incredibly impressed at how the monitor handles frame rate fluctuations without stuttering or tearing in the slightest.


Interesting. I was very interested in the opinions of someone with an IPS panel as well. Thanks.


----------



## Leyaena

You're most welcome!








Truth be told, I'm planning on keeping both panels on my desk, though the Swift is definitely taking center stage.


----------



## mrgamer81

Here is mine, came today. Just a pic of the box, will take more later


----------



## Arizonian

Would anyone like to start a club thread for G-sync monitors?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Would anyone like to start a club thread for G-sync monitors?


yeah u do it


----------



## Leyaena

If someone creates one, I'll be the first to join


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> 
> Here is mine, came today. Just a pic of the box, will take more later










Yes, more pics. Plz!


----------



## asg266

for UK people you can get it on dabs for £605 delivered (use voucher code HEAT40)
its not in stock, and says ordered upon request so there will be a wait but hopefully in 2 weeks they'll have their share
probably the best price i've seen outside importing from EU which is around £30 cheaper.


----------



## battletoad

Dammit, if I don't hear more about the Acer XB280HK 4K G-Sync before the ROG Swift hits Amazon US, I might not have the willpower to avoid this...even though it is about $150 overpriced IMO.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> yeah u do it


I'll make it, but don't have time to add people's names on a spreadsheet 
I didn't do it for the Ivy Bridge E club and some people wanted to hang me for not having a list!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> yeah u do it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> If someone creates one, I'll be the first to join


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'll make it, but don't have time to add people's names on a spreadsheet
> I didn't do it for the Ivy Bridge E club and some people wanted to hang me for not having a list!


Ok I'll start it and keep a list. If a member wants it PM me.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1504253/2560x1440-g-sync-owners-club


----------



## Descadent

great two swift threads to keep up with now?! :-( lol


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> great two swift threads to keep up with now?! :-( lol


Actually this will make 3.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1495505/youtube-rog-swift-pg278q-gaming-monitor-first-hands-on-video


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> great two swift threads to keep up with now?! :-( lol


Look for the news thread to eventually run its course as well as this thread regarding the ROG Monitor at CES at some point.


----------



## Descadent

i don't pay attention to the news one because well this have 435 pages lol


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

no reason to get those crappy Korean monitors anymore now...

are they going to make a version of this with an LED panel instead of LCD?

is there VESA mounting holes?

also what's the release date for Canada?


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> no reason to get those crappy Korean monitors anymore now...
> 
> are they going to make a version of this with an LED panel instead of LCD?
> 
> is there VESA mounting holes?
> 
> also what's the release date for Canada?


It is an LED LCD.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Let me tell you right now, I severely and *thoroughly underestimated the quality-of-life improvement a high refresh rate monitor would bring*, especially coupled with the G-Sync module.


? We aren't talking about the polio vaccine here lol.


----------



## Leyaena

OK, so how about "difference in gaming experience", then?


----------



## HonoredShadow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asg266*
> 
> for UK people you can get it on dabs for £605 delivered (use voucher code HEAT40)
> its not in stock, and says ordered upon request so there will be a wait but hopefully in 2 weeks they'll have their share
> probably the best price i've seen outside importing from EU which is around £30 cheaper.


Have you tired ordering from them? I have used them before but I'm sure I will after reading online reviews on many pages. After sales as well as delivery. sales and service seem to be shocking but getting a Swift for only £604 in delivery and VAT is VERY tempting...

https://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.dabs.com


----------



## Sainth

Yaay, will get mine of friday







shipped this morning.


----------



## Sainth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Thanks for your input. I was hoping the same regarding 55-60 like you said and if I do get the monitor (completely out of stock in Sweden) I'll let you know.
> 
> Proshop have it man


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Have you tired ordering from them? I have used them before but I'm sure I will after reading online reviews on many pages. After sales as well as delivery. sales and service seem to be shocking but getting a Swift for only £604 in delivery and VAT is VERY tempting...
> 
> https://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.dabs.com


I bought a second GTX 780 in dabs.ie. No problems.
Asked them about the Swift a few days ago. Answer:

"I have checked with the supplier and the current due date for the goods to be in stock is the 08/08/2014, this date is subject to change. If you have any further questions, please reply to this email and we will be happy to assist you further."

Price for monitor is 854 euro which is about 20 euros less than I paid for it (Scan.co.uk). They dispatch stuff from UK anyway so no difference for me.


----------



## HonoredShadow

So who you going with then dude? Still Scan or Dabs? Dabs would be £604 against Scan's £680 including delivery. I just don't like dealing with companies that I don't know about their after sales service.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainth*
> 
> Proshop have it man


Yea







But costs 500SEK more and I've never shopped there. Looks like I got mine after all, will hopefully be delivered tomorrow. Cant wait and see what people are so ecstatic over


----------



## reznorek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> So who you going with then dude? Still Scan or Dabs? Dabs would be £604 against Scan's £680 including delivery. I just don't like dealing with companies that I don't know about their after sales service.


Still Scan. I live in Ireland (but I'm not Irish







) and in dabs.ie monitor costs 854 euros (about 676 pounds) so...


----------



## Sainth

Same price on inet.se








cant wait


----------



## Sainth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But costs 500SEK more and I've never shopped there. Looks like I got mine after all, will hopefully be delivered tomorrow. Cant wait and see what people are so ecstatic over


Same price on inet








cant wait


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainth*
> 
> Same price on inet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait


Have you ever bought anything on proshop.se before ? I think its located in Denmark, just asking cause a friend ordered his monitor from there today and they shipped it to day. I got mine from Inet, and personally i never heared of Proshop, but hopefully its a "real" store and not some kind of fake thing.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainth*
> 
> Same price on inet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait


Oh look, that's new. Last time I checked it was 7990 SEK but I guess they must have lowered it to match the other stores in order to sell units aswell









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Have you ever bought anything on proshop.se before ? I think its located in Denmark, just asking cause a friend ordered his monitor from there today and they shipped it to day. I got mine from Inet, and personally i never heared of Proshop, but hopefully its a "real" store and not some kind of fake thing.


I read on another forum that the shop is indeed real and that some people ordered there and got their monitors the next day. Also if you check Prisjakt you'd see that Proshop has excellent user ratings.

Still I understand your reluctance since I feel the same about stores that I've never bought from before. You have your favorites and that's it


----------



## asg266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> Have you tired ordering from them? I have used them before but I'm sure I will after reading online reviews on many pages. After sales as well as delivery. sales and service seem to be shocking but getting a Swift for only £604 in delivery and VAT is VERY tempting...
> 
> https://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.dabs.com


yes i've ordered from them a few times in the past, one of the experiences was terrible so i never used them again for like 2 years.

but seeing the monitor at this price and with an eta of 11th august im willing to give them another shot


----------



## Sainth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Oh look, that's new. Last time I checked it was 7990 SEK but I guess they must have lowered it to match the other stores in order to sell units aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read on another forum that the shop is indeed real and that some people ordered there and got their monitors the next day. Also if you check Prisjakt you'd see that Proshop has excellent user ratings.
> 
> Still I understand your reluctance since I feel the same about stores that I've never bought from before. You have your favorites and that's it


ive heard good things about proshop, fast delivery aswell.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> So who you going with then dude? Still Scan or Dabs? Dabs would be £604 against Scan's £680 including delivery. I just don't like dealing with companies that I don't know about their after sales service.


]

Dabs are stunning from my experience. They replaced a dead motherboard and two different dead CPUs within a few weeks for myself. When I managed to destroy everything possible









They've replaced RAM that they had mislabeled after double checking everything which was probably more hassle than it should have been, but they haven't let me down yet.

and at that price I caved and ordered a SWIFT, damnit.

I have one question for anyone that owns a swift. What are the dimensions of the monitor itself? Everywhere only seems to list height and depth measurements with the stand. Id love to know what the monitor itself measures roughly!


----------



## HonoredShadow

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## mrgamer81

more pics.


----------



## mybeat

Ordered one this Monday, expected shipping date was on 06.08, now site says ordered with unknown delivery date







.
Can't wait


----------



## mrgamer81

Do u guys think i should send it back, i just found it has 2 dead pixel in the upper right corner.


----------



## Leyaena

Did you buy it locally? If so, I'd wait a little bit to send it back, at least until the place you bought it from manages to keep some stock.
That way, you won't have to wait ages for your replacement monitor.


----------



## mrgamer81

bought it online, have like 45 days to send it back and get my money back.


----------



## Leyaena

Would definitely wait a bit then, I'm pretty sure they'll have some stock available towards the end of that period.
If you're lucky, you might even be able to get a replacement cross-shipped


----------



## Amperial

Well i've ordered mine aswell.. not sure on when i get it.

I just hope i won't see any dead pixels. 1 dead pixel and it's going back - unacceptable for me.


----------



## JnLoader

Hey guys!

Long time since my last post over here, but as I started follow this thread and found my way back home so to speak I humble says hello to you all









I got this this wonderful piece of kit the other day and im blown away, I think it's the best monitor ever, that was expected but it's even better then I had expected so that says a lot, it's totaly crazy good


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Do u guys think i should send it back, i just found it has 2 dead pixel in the upper right corner.


What color are the pixels ?


----------



## mrgamer81

Black


----------



## mbreslin

For 800$ I'd send it back even if it were 1 pixel and it was perfectly hidden so you could only notice it from a particular angle and nobody else ever saw it.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Black


Black then they are dead, if they weeks a color like red white green then they would have been stuck. I would send it back at once.


----------



## Arizonian

If your like me, once seen it cannot be unseen and I train my eyes on the black dot/s from that point on.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If your like me, once seen it cannot be unseen and I train my eyes on the black dot/s from that point on.


Exactly this! Specially for the price on this monitor, I would defenitely send it back.


----------



## Hl86

What about the 3d vision, is it great?


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If your like me, once seen it cannot be unseen and I train my eyes on the black dot/s from that point on.


This.

I'll spend quite some time to make sure there is no dead pixel around.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> What about the 3d vision, is it great?


I touched on that here regarding take on 3D Vision.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1504253/2560x1440-g-sync-owners-club/10#post_22641119


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Black


Agree with the other guys, send it back ASAP.
I would never accept a dead pixel myself, I have been looking for it with deadpixel tester more then once as thats one of the worst fear of getting a new monitor but mine was perfect









So go ahead and sen it back!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If your like me, once seen it cannot be unseen and I train my eyes on the black dot/s from that point on.


So true and for me 1 is too many as well.


----------



## dzajroo

bloody fantastic.....Australia and EU same release dates.....screens getting shipped in EU already meanwhile AUS ETA moved from mid to end of August pretty much same as US....pretty pissed of actually









regarding dead pixels it's $1K screen, paying premium price should get premium product -> even 1 dead pixel for me would be instant RMA


----------



## Pikaru

THIS THING NEEDS TO BE HERE SO I CAN STOP GOOGLING "PG278Q" IN THE HOPES THAT I CAN SECURE A PREORDER. lol


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> THIS THING NEEDS TO BE HERE SO I CAN STOP GOOGLING "PG278Q" IN THE HOPES THAT I CAN SECURE A PREORDER. lol


Can't say I agree with the caps but, I understand and feel your pain!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Can't say I agree with the caps but, I understand and feel your pain!


Nope, definitely need to agree with the caps. I'm a sad panda that this monitor isn't sitting on my desk right now .


----------



## bhav

I have a stuck cyan pixel!!!!

....

On my Acer G24









Happened after about 3-4 years of owning it, I tried everything to get it unstuck, but it stayed cyan


----------



## bhav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Can't say I agree with the caps but, I understand and feel your pain!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, definitely need to agree with the caps. I'm a sad panda that this monitor isn't sitting on my desk right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I've got one on my desk, and its bloody fantastic I tell you.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> I've got one on my desk, and its bloody fantastic I tell you.


Sure, rub it in why don't you!


----------



## Strider49

Found a store in Spain selling the Swift for 693€. I'm so tempted to pull the trigger on one now. My mind tells me it should take a while before we see prices lower than that in Europe. They only ship to Spain and Portugal though.


----------



## bhav

Seeing as how little stock there is compared to demand, I dont think prices will come down for some time.

Asus werent even expecting it to become so popular either.

My last two monitors were £350 each anyway, these two:

http://esupport.sony.com/p/model-home.pl?mdl=SDMHS95P

http://www.cnet.com/uk/products/acer-g24oid-lcd-monitor-24/

The sony was universally reviewed as having the best available colours at the time, and the Acer had the best TN panel at the time, along with a more expensive Samsung monitor, it also had amazing colours.

The ROG Swift has vastly superior contrast and colours to the G24, so its a great upgrade, and cost the same as my last two did together.


----------



## MattEnth

I wonder why the supply is so low... ASUS seems like a very profitable company, the ROG brand is reasonably good, and the monitor has some major advantages: 1440p and 144hz is pretty unique. There are _very_ few Gsync monitors out there, and I think this is the first 27" gsync one.

You'd think they'd be dying to get this out...


----------



## Descadent

because it takes time to manufacturer things and other things are most likely made on the same line and this product has to wait it's turn. just how manufacturing things are


----------



## bhav

They are still the first to the market with a G Sync monitor, along with WQHD @ 144 hz which also needed them to overclock the G sync module.

With the specification on this monitor, theyve still done very well to get it out before their competitors.


----------



## Descadent

well there is no other 1440p 144hz gsync monitor coming...at least that i can recall...only 1080 144hz gsync are left i believe to be released


----------



## bhav

Maybe because no one else wants to overclock and run the G Sync module out of spec like Asus have.


----------



## Strider49

I wonder why BenQ hasn't released the XL2x20G monitors yet. They were set to release in Q1/Q2, but that is long gone. ASUS should have made an agreement with nVidia for the exclusivity of G-Sync.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> I wonder why BenQ hasn't released the XL2x20G monitors yet. They were set to release in Q1/Q2, but that is long gone. ASUS should have made an agreement with nVidia for the exclusivity of G-Sync.


But then we'd be paying twice what we are now.


----------



## Pheozero

I just want a 1440P/120Hz monitor without having to pay a premium for a option I can't even use. What are the chances that they will release another SKU without G-Sync?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> I just want a 1440P/120Hz monitor without having to pay a premium for a option I can't even use. What are the chances that they will release another SKU without G-Sync?


Have you looked into qnix or overlord monitors? Toms Hardware recently did a review on the Overlord monitor and it was a pretty good review.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Have you looked into qnix or overlord monitors? Toms Hardware recently did a review on the Overlord monitor and it was a pretty good review.


Right now, I'm more interested in getting a monitor that has some form of blur reduction. I also wanted a higher resolution, which is like so many others, I'm really interested in this monitor. But like I said, I can't really use G-Sync and I'm not interested in switching my cards back to Nvidia again.


----------



## Descadent

they use frame skipping though... it's why i haven't dumped my 3 crossovers for 3 qnix

i don't run nvida anymore either but even with amd you can't have 3 swifts because 3 swifts can't run at 144hz @1440p off mst hub and all monitors have to be connected into card 1 for eyefinity


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Right now, I'm more interested in getting a monitor that has some form of blur reduction. I also wanted a higher resolution, which is like so many others, I'm really interested in this monitor. But like I said, I can't really use G-Sync and I'm not interested in switching my cards back to Nvidia again.


If you want 1440p and fast pixel response, this is pretty much the only option.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i don't run nvida anymore either but even with amd you can't have 3 swifts because 3 swifts can't run at 144hz @1440p off mst hub and all monitors have to be connected into card 1 for eyefinity


Wow, that sucks to hear. Not that I can even afford 3 Swifts and more cards right now, but still.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reznorek*
> 
> I bought a second GTX 780 in dabs.ie. No problems.
> Asked them about the Swift a few days ago. Answer:
> 
> "I have checked with the supplier and the current due date for the goods to be in stock is the 08/08/2014, this date is subject to change. If you have any further questions, please reply to this email and we will be happy to assist you further."
> 
> Price for monitor is 854 euro which is about 20 euros less than I paid for it (Scan.co.uk). They dispatch stuff from UK anyway so no difference for me.


Dabs told me today they expect stock on the 13th

"I can see that we are due stock in on the 13/08/2014 although this date is subject to change."


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Wow, that sucks to hear. Not that I can even afford 3 Swifts and more cards right now, but still.


7680x1440x144Hz is a LOT of pixels.

38 Gb/s is a nontrivial data rate.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Still not in stock in my country


----------



## Sainth

Lets see what the fuzz is about


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainth*
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what the fuzz is about


Filthy euros!

(grats







)


----------



## Sainth

Ordered it yesterday, fastest delivery ive ever seen


----------



## battletoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Have you looked into qnix or overlord monitors? Toms Hardware recently did a review on the Overlord monitor and it was a pretty good review.


I personally would not want that monitor. The official site specifically says that it is not guaranteed to OC to 120hz. Knowing my luck it would cap out at ~90hz. Even that might be wishful thinking, as Overlord doesn't guarantee ANY OC number. It could be less than 70hz without being able to return it.

The warranty leaves a lot to be desired as well. It only lasts for 1 year, and it can ship with (or develop within one year's time) up to 5 dead pixels and not qualify for replacement or repair. Further, if you DO have more than 5 dead pixels within the one year warranty period, Overlord states that they will only replace it once. I guess you are just out of luck if the replacement has 6+ dead pixels the day it arrives at your house.

If this was available from Amazon, I would have a lot less reservations, as I could at least return it within 30 days if it had any dead pixels, but they don't and probably never will.

While $800 is kind of too much for the ROG Swift, I would much rather pay that and be guaranteed 144hz (that is higher than the lucky 120hz best-case scenario with the Overlord) with a better retailer return policy and a better manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> I personally would not want that monitor. The official site specifically says that it is not guaranteed to OC to 120hz. Knowing my luck it would cap out at ~90hz. Even that might be wishful thinking, as Overlord doesn't guarantee ANY OC number. It could be less than 70hz without being able to return it.
> 
> The warranty leaves a lot to be desired as well. It only lasts for 1 year, and it can ship with (or develop within one year's time) up to 5 dead pixels and not qualify for replacement or repair. Further, if you DO have more than 5 dead pixels within the one year warranty period, Overlord states that they will only replace it once. I guess you are just SOL if the replacement has 6+ dead pixels the day it arrives at your house.
> 
> If this was available from Amazon, I would have a lot less reservations, as I could at least return it within 30 days if it had any dead pixels, but they don't and probably never will.
> 
> While $800 is kind of too much for the ROG Swift, I would much rather pay that and be guaranteed 144hz (that is higher than the lucky 120hz best-case scenario with the Overlord) with a better retailer return policy and a better manufacturer's warranty.


A lot of your worries are a bit unfounded, and honestly based in a lot of misunderstanding.

The warranty that Overlord uses is industry standard, in fact if you look at the warranty of the ROG Swift it is 1 year on the internals that control the panel, and 3 years on the panel itself. The panel is the cheapest part of the entire damn thing, and the least likely to fail.

I would be more worried about the OVERCLOCKED G-Sync module in the Swift failing over the panel failing.

Secondly, while they won't promise any overclock potential on the Tempest, I have yet to see one that didn't at least reach 95 Hz, and those are actually rare. Everyone I have spoken with that has purchased a Tempest has broken 100 Hz, there are even a few people that manage close to 140 Hz.

Finally, Scribbs and the guys at Overlord are really laid back and customer friendly. I did have an RMA on my original Tempest, and they were really good to deal with. Oh, and they handle warranty right out of their office in Sacramento, which I stopped by when passing through at the end of last year.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Have you looked into qnix or overlord monitors? Toms Hardware recently did a review on the Overlord monitor and it was a pretty good review.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally would not want that monitor. The official site specifically says that it is not guaranteed to OC to 120hz. Knowing my luck it would cap out at ~90hz. Even that might be wishful thinking, as Overlord doesn't guarantee ANY OC number. It could be less than 70hz without being able to return it.
> 
> The warranty leaves a lot to be desired as well. It only lasts for 1 year, and it can ship with (or develop within one year's time) up to 5 dead pixels and not qualify for replacement or repair. Further, if you DO have more than 5 dead pixels within the one year warranty period, Overlord states that they will only replace it once. I guess you are just SOL if the replacement has 6+ dead pixels the day it arrives at your house.
> 
> If this was available from Amazon, I would have a lot less reservations, as I could at least return it within 30 days if it had any dead pixels, but they don't and probably never will.
> 
> While $800 is kind of too much for the ROG Swift, I would much rather pay that and be guaranteed 144hz (that is higher than the lucky 120hz best-case scenario with the Overlord) with a better retailer return policy and a better manufacturer's warranty.
Click to expand...

If you look at the tech specs on the X270OC, it says that the monitors have been tested to at least overclock to 96hz.

Also, it looks like they have sold on Amazon but they're awaiting their next shipment.


----------



## xSociety

I hope Microcenters get the Swift in so I can go buy it at an actual store in case of dead pixels.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainth*
> 
> Ordered it yesterday, fastest delivery ive ever seen


Sweet! Was this from proshop.se ? Where in Sweden do you live since it got there in one day ? I guess south of Stockholm ?


----------



## HonoredShadow

The Swift has disappeared from Dabs.com website. Was there this morning. Now it's not.


----------



## Sainth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Sweet! Was this from proshop.se ? Where in Sweden do you live since it got there in one day ? I guess south of Stockholm ?


Yes, central stlhm. Ordered it just before lunch yesterday and got it around 18:00 today. Not even inet.se have that fast delivery.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I hope Microcenters get the Swift in so I can go buy it at an actual store in case of dead pixels.


I live down the street from the Columbus, Ohio home-store for Microcenter. You have no idea how much I wish for this.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainth*
> 
> Yes, central stlhm. Ordered it just before lunch yesterday and got it around 18:00 today. Not even inet.se have that fast delivery.


Absolutly that was really goiod of them to get it to Stockholm that fast from Denmark. How is the screen for you ? No dead pixels or such ?
For me it was good but a friend of mine had two white (i think they call it hot pixels) pixels showing all the time, and one of them was kinda in the middle of the screen








He got his monitor from komplett.se, he gonna use the 45 day return right and send it back.


----------



## Sainth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Absolutly that was really goiod of them to get it to Stockholm that fast from Denmark. How is the screen for you ? No dead pixels or such ?
> For me it was good but a friend of mine had two white (i think they call it hot pixels) pixels showing all the time, and one of them was kinda in the middle of the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got his monitor from komplett.se, he gonna use the 45 day return right and send it back.


Im in love, no dead pixels for me. He sure that they are dead? Remebmered my acer screen a few years ago, they recomemded to give it a little tap on the pixel. Dont know if its just bs but worked for me.


----------



## Kronvict

I wonder if this could be a typo or not.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I wonder if this could be a typo or not.


I hope not! Unleash the pre orders!


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I wonder if this could be a typo or not.


They told me the same thing via Facebook and suggested that Newegg will most likely carry it first.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I wonder if this could be a typo or not.


$649?? That's good news, but I still want it now!!







Can't wait for this monitor and start playing BF4. I also got my Rift DK2 pre-ordered as I'm starting to like racing sim..


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainth*
> 
> Im in love, no dead pixels for me. He sure that they are dead? Remebmered my acer screen a few years ago, they recomemded to give it a little tap on the pixel. Dont know if its just bs but worked for me.


I think they are stuck pixels or hot pixels, dead pixels show up as black dots. But he tried tapping, rubbing, running all kinds of flashing color programs but the white pixels stayed. Altho for the price of the monitor Asus should really check eash and every monitor they make to make sure its perfect.

$649 hehe nice, about $400 cheaper then in Sweden, altho I rather have it now then in a month for $400 less








Still $649 is a sweet price for this monitor!


----------



## battletoad

$649????

Hopefully it isn't just limited to Newegg, as I have store credit with Amazon...Anyways, this price point definitely has me rethinking about waiting for the Acer 4K G-Sync.


----------



## The EX1

I would pay $649 in a heartbeat for this monitor. I was really fearing that $799 price tag. Giving up my surround setup would be hard though.

People have these on their desks already and we don't even have pre-orders up in the US lol. So much for getting 10% off with bitcoin since that promo expires today


----------



## mbreslin

Is it normal for a product to be priced so significantly less in US than in Europe even excluding VAT?

That Asus person has made a mistake, right?

Edit: Also even if US MSRP is 650$, newegg marks up products in demand without hesitation.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Is it normal for a product to be priced so significantly less in US than in Europe even excluding VAT?
> 
> That Asus person has made a mistake, right?


In US they have ~6% tax, in Sweden we have 25% tax. Then again we got free medical care, altho if you dont get sick alot it sucks to buy things here instead of in America








When i was in US this summer, i spent around $3000 on clothes & tech, smiled all the way home on the plane =)


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Is it normal for a product to be priced so significantly less in US than in Europe even excluding VAT?
> 
> That Asus person has made a mistake, right?
> 
> Edit: Also even if US MSRP is 650$, newegg marks up products in demand without hesitation.


It's very normal for stuff to be cheaper in the states. Even Canadians have to pay more than us. It's weird.

And I'm sure that other places will have it, including Amazon. That's just silly. But ASUS just indicated newegg will have it first.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> In US they have ~6% tax, in Sweden we have 25% tax. Then again we got free medical care, altho if you dont get sick alot it sucks to buy things here instead of in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i was in US this summer, i spent around $3000 on clothes & tech, smiled all the way home on the plane =)


I'm talking about pre-tax, I'm well aware VAT usually makes prices much higher than products sold in US, however, usually when I convert euros/pounds to usd before any kind of tax the price seems to be roughly the same. Such a difference in price _on top_ of VAT seems pretty bad, sorry euros. ;( At least you got it first, I guess.. *shrug*


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I'm talking about pre-tax, I'm well aware VAT usually makes prices much higher than products sold in US, however, usually when I convert euros/pounds to usd before any kind of tax the price seems to be roughly the same. Such a difference in price _on top_ of VAT seems pretty bad, sorry euros. ;( At least you got it first, I guess.. *shrug*


In this case it looks like Asus didnt care that the € is worth more then the $, they just sat the price to ~$799 and then sat the same with € not thinking about that €799 is worth more then $799. Or maybe they knew exactly what they did









In Swedish store it sold for 7490kr ( $1032 / €772) all stores that got them sold out in less then a day, I guess as long as ppl paying they can set what ever price they like.


----------



## bhav

Thats actually incorrect, EU prices are higher also due to the more expensive air shipping / US prices are lower due to being on a cheap slow boat. They confirmed this on their ROG forums.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> In Swedish store it sold for 7490kr ( $1032 / €772) all stores that got them sold out in less then a day, I guess as long as ppl paying they can set what ever price they like.


Yeah sadly newegg will likely do the same (except not as high







)

At any rate EU pricing should put things a bit into perspective for all the US buyers who complain about the price, it could always be worse.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Thats actually incorrect, EU prices are higher also due to the more expensive air shipping / US prices are lower due to being on a cheap slow boat. They confirmed this on their ROG forums.


In that case Asus must have take for granted that Europeans want/can pay a higher price then Americans ? Or they would have shipped it to US with plane and to EU with boats. Or do they call Americans cheap and send it with boats thinking Americans wount/cant pay for it ?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> In that case Asus must have take for granted that Europeans want/can pay a higher price then Americans ? Or they would have shipped it to US with plane and to EU with boats. Or do they call Americans cheap and send it with boats thinking Americans wount/cant pay for it ?


The more curious question (imo) is how long before the second shipment comes to US? If it hasn't left yet are we looking at another few weeks for the long boat ride again?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The more curious question (imo) is how long before the second shipment comes to US? If it hasn't left yet are we looking at another few weeks for the long boat ride again?


Im sure Asus could have shipped it with planes to US too, setting the price at $950 people would still have bought it for sure. I wonder what the real reason is/was that they sent it with boats to America.
And ye absolutly if this madness with boats shall continue it will take forever till they have it in stock and wount be sold out all the time.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Putting it on the boats may keep the costs down??


----------



## Pheozero

These need to come to Amazon. My Prime is ready and waiting.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> These need to come to Amazon. My Prime is ready and waiting.


That's so dirty


----------



## Sainth

Im in love with this thing, you wont be disaponted. If you got the money go for it!?


----------



## Leviathan25

I just pre-ordered it for $1300 NZD through Computer Lounge (in New Zealand). The website says "early September", but on Mighty Ape, it says "late September". I don't know what their pre-order list looks like or even when/if they will get shipments. I might be waiting 2-3 months for it, maybe even longer. But hopefully pre-ordering now will at least get me in the queue. I built a new PC back in Jan. this year, and I've been waiting 6 months for it. I purchased a used monitor for $100 with an annoying-as-heck dead pixel right in the center of the screen, that I've been using for several months now. Can't wait to finally see it go, and hoping this will be the last monitor I purchase for several years.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> they use frame skipping though... it's why i haven't dumped my 3 crossovers for 3 qnix
> 
> i don't run nvida anymore either but even with amd you can't have 3 swifts because 3 swifts can't run at 144hz @1440p off mst hub and all monitors have to be connected into card 1 for eyefinity


Qnix doesn't frameskip, I have one in front of me sitting at 110Hz with no framekipping...


----------



## adamski07

Not a typo. $649 for us in the USA, end of August.


----------



## itani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> These need to come to Amazon. My Prime is ready and waiting.


Already was and sold out


----------



## Pheozero

I can swallow $649, but doesn't this mean the EU got screwed with the prices?


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itani*
> 
> Already was and sold out


What? I'm quite sure someone here would have linked it if that was the case. Can you provide a link please?


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Not a typo. $649 for us in the USA, end of August.


OMG..... then I'm totally sold.

I got my Amazon Prime Primed as well but for that price I'll buy it anywhere.


----------



## itani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> What? I'm quite sure someone here would have linked it if that was the case. Can you provide a link please?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/PG278Q-Widescreen-Monitor-2560x1440-NVIDIA/dp/B00LBZLIXG/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406852492&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=rogswift

Look to the right, out of stock from amazon. I just chatted to them they had limited supply and already sold out.


----------



## Daious

Oh Man. 650 for this now? I can do that. I have 2x780ti's. I was planning on switching to AMD once 20nm hit but if I pick this up I would be locked in with Nvidia for at least 3 years.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itani*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/PG278Q-Widescreen-Monitor-2560x1440-NVIDIA/dp/B00LBZLIXG/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406852492&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=rogswift
> 
> Look to the right, out of stock from amazon. I just chatted to them they had limited supply and already sold out.


Oh, this is what I thought. Amazon UK. For a second I thought you meant they went on sale in the US on Amazon. I check every morning, first thing, for pre-orders


----------



## Daious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> Qnix doesn't frameskip, I have one in front of me sitting at 110Hz with no framekipping...


single input doesn't frameskip but multi-input does.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

For 649, I can wait til the end of the month.


----------



## Krulani

Heck yea, I was kinda miffed about it being postponed again. But i'll gladly wait until the end of the month for $650. That's _almost_ a steal.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Heck yea, I was kinda miffed about it being postponed again. But i'll gladly wait until the end of the month for $650. That's _almost_ a steal.


I wonder if end of the month means time to preorder or ship to customer?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> I wonder if end of the month means time to preorder or ship to customer?


To be released by the end of Aug. I belieive they mentioned early aug for pre orders.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> To be released by the end of Aug. I belieive they mentioned early aug for pre orders.


I would like to preorder it now!







I mean right now!


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laserkatten*
> 
> No no. i dont want to connect two of these. i just want to use my old monitor using dvi next to it. Is this possible. one swift via dp and one 60hz via dvi.


Not sure if you have been answered or not, i do not want to read 300 posts that came after yours, but for me it does not work







with the swift and a u2913wm i cannot start any game with gsync enabled without it basically crashing and being unplayable. It looks like your display is sliding to the left and to the right. This is due to it being plugged into the same card that is trying to output the gsync info i think. i have not yet tried plugging the second monitor into another one of my card and sacrificing one card from my sli setup to occasionally use it to watch a movie.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Not sure if you have been answered or not, i do not want to read 300 posts that came after yours, but for me it does not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the swift and a u2913wm i cannot start any game with gsync enabled without it basically crashing and being unplayable. It looks like your display is sliding to the left and to the right. This is due to it being plugged into the same card that is trying to output the gsync info i think. i have not yet tried plugging the second monitor into another one of my card and sacrificing one card from my sli setup to occasionally use it to watch a movie.


Plugging in a secondary monitor into a 2nd GPU affects the performance on the main monitor?


----------



## CapnBiggles

Wait, so I can't have a second monitor running off the card with a Swift?


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> For 649, I can wait til the end of the month.


If that's the real price for the screen in US I will be pretty pissed off, here in AUS they sell it everywhere for AUS $999 which is ~ USD $930........also feel sorry for buys in EU, that ******ed $1 = €1 policy


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzajroo*
> 
> If that's the real price for the screen in US *I will be pretty pissed off*, here in AUS they sell it everywhere for AUS $999 which is ~ USD $930........also feel sorry for buys in EU, that ******ed $1 = €1 policy


Don't be. You have a monitor in your hands that has everyone in the US drooling and wishing we had it even for 930.00


----------



## wholeeo

$650....I'm officially back on the train.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> $650....I'm officially back on the train.


Yuuup. Asus sure has a winner at that price imo. This thing can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Oubadah

NZD$1300 here in NZ (~USD$1100).


----------



## WompaStompa11

Still skeptical about the $650 USD price tag. If true, the demand will be so . . . much . . . higher. And thus harder to preorder from first batch









I'm doubling my efforts and checking 10+ sites 10+ times per day.


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Don't be. You have a monitor in your hands that has everyone in the US drooling and wishing we had it even for 930.00


That is the problem ETA for Australia has been pushed to 29th of August so same as US, even they said that EU and APAC has the same release date









So:
EU has screens already for high price
US waiting but monitor going for $650
AUS waiting and monitor for $930 again we got bend over......


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Still skeptical about the $650 USD price tag. If true, the demand will be so . . . much . . . higher. And thus harder to preorder from first batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doubling my efforts and checking 10+ sites 10+ times per day.


You're not that far from me so order two and I'll get the other from you! pl0x

Just kidding, but not really maybe or not.

I only check Amazon and Newegg so order from the other 8 you look at. plzkthx


----------



## Leviathan25

I just finished watching this review:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-u-6i_RJRI

And I guess I'm a little bit confused about how G-synch will work in games.

Is it basically that the game you play needs to support "v-sync" within the graphics options menu, in order to enable it?

How about if the game you are playing doesn't support v-sync, or what if you are playing an older "2d" game like diablo or something?

Sorry for the noob questions...

Also, what is the best program to use to show your FPS whenever playing a game?


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I just finished watching this review:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-u-6i_RJRI
> 
> And I guess I'm a little bit confused about how G-synch will work in games.
> 
> Is it basically that the game you play needs to support "v-sync" within the graphics options menu, in order to enable it?
> 
> How about if the game you are playing doesn't support v-sync, or what if you are playing an older "2d" game like diablo or something?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions...
> 
> Also, what is the best program to use to show your FPS whenever playing a game?


Believe you can force G-sync through nvidia control panel

Old games shouldn't be a problem...they will fly over 120fps any day....

nvidia shadowplay support FPS counter (whether you want to run nvidia experience is another thing) other than that native console command to show fps in specific game or then FRAPS or similar soft....


----------



## Descadent

$650 now???? ... that makes 3 swifts $450 cheaper! guess that kinda makes up for a 3rd gpu needed for surround but still...


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Plugging in a secondary monitor into a 2nd GPU affects the performance on the main monitor?


It does not affect the performance, it makes you unable to play at all. The picture on the screen will move 80% off the screen to the left, and then 80% off the the right in sort of a sliding, flicking motion. Or at least it does for me but i can reproduce the issue 100% of the time by enabling my second monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Wait, so I can't have a second monitor running off the card with a Swift?


Pretty much nope, its got me rather bummed, as i cant play movies now and even though i am getting the shield tablet, i cannot play 2560x1080 video from it to my second monitor via HDMI (as far as i know it is just 1080p or 1200p) so i am going to have to keep enabling or disabling my monitors to do different things. I hope this is simply a driver issue and not a hardware/firmware issue, i really want this fixed soon.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I just finished watching this review:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-u-6i_RJRI
> 
> And I guess I'm a little bit confused about how G-synch will work in games.
> 
> Is it basically that the game you play needs to support "v-sync" within the graphics options menu, in order to enable it?
> 
> How about if the game you are playing doesn't support v-sync, or what if you are playing an older "2d" game like diablo or something?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions...
> 
> Also, what is the best program to use to show your FPS whenever playing a game?


Watch this (Skip to 1:00:13 in the video):






Nvidia showed a fairly good demonstration of G-Sync @ the PCPer Quakecon 2014 giveaway show. It isn't completely showing how smooth G-Sync is though due to Youtube being limited to 30 fps (unlike the ROG Swift).


----------



## exzacklyright

So how many of you are gonna run these in dual or tri setups?


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> A lot of your worries are a bit unfounded, and honestly based in a lot of misunderstanding.
> 
> The warranty that Overlord uses is industry standard, in fact if you look at the warranty of the ROG Swift it is 1 year on the internals that control the panel, and 3 years on the panel itself. The panel is the cheapest part of the entire damn thing, and the least likely to fail.
> 
> I would be more worried about the OVERCLOCKED G-Sync module in the Swift failing over the panel failing.


It's a 3 year warranty for the whole package

"What is the warranty?
3-year system and panel warranty."

source


----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzajroo*
> 
> Old games shouldn't be a problem...they will fly over 120fps any day....


That's not a wise assumption to make. Many older games have issues maintaining high frame rates due to single core CPU bottlenecks or other issues. Diablo II, in fact, runs at 25fps in single player mode, and I think Diablo is the same or less.

However, as you say, G-Sync is definable per-game via the Nvidia CP, and if anything it will be a great boon to Diablo II SP if it can remove additional stutter by synchronising the monitor's refresh rate with the game's 25fps frame rate.


----------



## JnLoader

How do you have the monitor setup, what colour profile and brighness level do you use ?
E.x, colour natural / Varm or User Mode ?


----------



## Sainth

I cant explain the smoothnes in G-sync, its amazing. I didnt tohught i was going to be this amazed, but im completly in love with this monitor


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So how many of you are gonna run these in dual or tri setups?


Planning on too as soon as NVIDIA gets their heads out of their asses and starts doing what AMD has been doing for years now - make GPUs with 4 Displayport / Mini-Displayport outputs. Being forced to have no option other than having to buy 3 GPUs and going the tri-fire route just because you want to buy/use triple screens is absolutely, completely ludicrous. With certain AMD cards, we have the OPTION of using 1, 2, 3 or 4 GPUs when using native Displayport / Mini-Displayport


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainth*
> 
> I cant explain the smoothnes in G-sync, its amazing. I didnt tohught i was going to be this amazed, but im completly in love with this monitor


Totaly agree 110%!

The wonderful colours and g-sync is almost to good to be true, would never ever play without g-sync even for a second anymore









G-Sync is even better then one could expect, it's a real revolution in my book!


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I just finished watching this review:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-u-6i_RJRI
> 
> And I guess I'm a little bit confused about how G-synch will work in games.
> 
> Is it basically that the game you play needs to support "v-sync" within the graphics options menu, in order to enable it?
> 
> How about if the game you are playing doesn't support v-sync, or what if you are playing an older "2d" game like diablo or something?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions...
> 
> Also, what is the best program to use to show your FPS whenever playing a game?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this (Skip to 1:00:13 in the video):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia showed a fairly good demonstration of G-Sync @ the PCPer Quakecon 2014 giveaway show. It isn't completely showing how smooth G-Sync is though due to Youtube being limited to 30 fps (unlike the ROG Swift).
Click to expand...

What is the problem with AMD cards and 3 ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q monitors?..MST Hub??... There have been AMD GPUs for years now that have either 4 Displayport outputs or 4 Mini-Displayport outputs. Triple 1080P at 144Hz all plugged in Native DP to DP or Mini-DP to Mini-DP. Maybe it's different at 1440p, but 1080P @ 144 HZ works absolutely perfectly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> they use frame skipping though... it's why i haven't dumped my 3 crossovers for 3 qnix
> 
> i don't run nvida anymore either but even with amd you can't have 3 swifts because 3 swifts can't run at 144hz @1440p off mst hub and all monitors have to be connected into card 1 for eyefinity
> 
> 
> 
> Qnix doesn't frameskip, I have one in front of me sitting at 110Hz with no framekipping...
Click to expand...


----------



## DerDoktor

This is just BS.
$650 USA vs $1070 (799€) Germany

Now I can not buy the monitor, because I would always feel completely ripped of by Asus.









If you are in Europe please consider to give Asus the middle finger and wait till the price becomes a little fairer.


----------



## mrgamer81

I returned as it had 2 dead pixel, and was planning to buy another one, but now i am not so sure, and will probably wait to see if the price goes down.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> I returned as it had 2 dead pixel, and was planning to buy another one, but now i am not so sure, and will probably wait to see if the price goes down.


That was a good call, no one should accapt dead pixels. Better to wait for the next shipment and try again, and hope for better luck.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> It does not affect the performance, it makes you unable to play at all. The picture on the screen will move 80% off the screen to the left, and then 80% off the the right in sort of a sliding, flicking motion. Or at least it does for me but i can reproduce the issue 100% of the time by enabling my second monitor.
> Pretty much nope, its got me rather bummed, as i cant play movies now and even though i am getting the shield tablet, i cannot play 2560x1080 video from it to my second monitor via HDMI (as far as i know it is just 1080p or 1200p) so i am going to have to keep enabling or disabling my monitors to do different things. I hope this is simply a driver issue and not a hardware/firmware issue, i really want this fixed soon.


This is kind of a huge deal breaker for me. I can't believe more people aren't talking about this.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> It does not affect the performance, it makes you unable to play at all. The picture on the screen will move 80% off the screen to the left, and then 80% off the the right in sort of a sliding, flicking motion. Or at least it does for me but i can reproduce the issue 100% of the time by enabling my second monitor.
> Pretty much nope, its got me rather bummed, as i cant play movies now and even though i am getting the shield tablet, i cannot play 2560x1080 video from it to my second monitor via HDMI (as far as i know it is just 1080p or 1200p) so i am going to have to keep enabling or disabling my monitors to do different things. I hope this is simply a driver issue and not a hardware/firmware issue, i really want this fixed soon.


Well that sucks. Just to sate my curiosity, what cord are you using for the second monitor? DP, HDMI, DVI? Have you tried plugging the second monitor into both GPU's? Not being able to have a second monitor plugged in is definitely a deal breaker.

However, can you plug the secondary monitor into the iGPU of your CPU/motherboard?


----------



## Phoebus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Watch this (Skip to 1:00:13 in the video):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia showed a fairly good demonstration of G-Sync @ the PCPer Quakecon 2014 giveaway show. It isn't completely showing how smooth G-Sync is though due to Youtube being limited to 30 fps (unlike the ROG Swift).


I'm the guy who won that monitor at Qcon. Can't believe my luck!

I emailed Ryan at PC Perspective yesterday, he confirmed the end of August delivery date for North America.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> What is the problem with AMD cards and 3 ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q monitors?..MST Hub??... There have been AMD GPUs for years now that have either 4 Displayport outputs or 4 Mini-Displayport outputs. Triple 1080P at 144Hz all plugged in Native DP to DP or Mini-DP to Mini-DP. Maybe it's different at 1440p, but 1080P @ 144 HZ works absolutely perfectly.


you can hook it up but you won't get 144hz. mst hub can't do 144hz at 1440p much less 3x 1440p 144hz. it sucks because I have no desire to go back to nvidia with small memory bus and less vram personally. amd just does a better job with multi monitors...at least with my experience of 2 780 ti's vs 2 290x vapor-x's at 7680x1440


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I just finished watching this review:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-u-6i_RJRI
> 
> And I guess I'm a little bit confused about how G-synch will work in games.
> 
> Is it basically that the game you play needs to support "v-sync" within the graphics options menu, in order to enable it?
> 
> How about if the game you are playing doesn't support v-sync, or what if you are playing an older "2d" game like diablo or something?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions...
> 
> Also, what is the best program to use to show your FPS whenever playing a game?


Name a game with locked v sync and I will tell you how to disable it....


----------



## asg266

can some please clarify as it will end up deciding if i cancel my preorder or not

can i run the swift with another display linked via HDMI (its a 60hz tv) or is this going to cause problems?


----------



## Descadent

of course you can. swift is on dp and tv is on hdmi port


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> What is the problem with AMD cards and 3 ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q monitors?..MST Hub??... There have been AMD GPUs for years now that have either 4 Displayport outputs or 4 Mini-Displayport outputs. Triple 1080P at 144Hz all plugged in Native DP to DP or Mini-DP to Mini-DP. Maybe it's different at 1440p, but 1080P @ 144 HZ works absolutely perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> you can hook it up but you won't get 144hz. mst hub can't do 144hz at 1440p much less 3x 1440p 144hz. it sucks because I have no desire to go back to nvidia with small memory bus and less vram personally. amd just does a better job with multi monitors...at least with my experience of 2 780 ti's vs 2 290x vapor-x's at 7680x1440
Click to expand...

As I wrote in my previous msg, AMD (and AMD GPU vendors) have been making GPUs that come with either 4 DP or 4 mini-DP outputs for years now. No MST hub needed. You plug your 3 monitors each into the back of the card. Simple, done, 3 native DP to DP, or mini-DP, full 144 Hz on all 3 screens, full resolution on all 3 screens, simple as that. Done. Oh, and you have the option to use 1, 2, 3, or 4 cards with AMD, whereas with NVIDIA you are currently forced to purchase 3 GPUs, absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asg266*
> 
> can some please clarify as it will end up deciding if i cancel my preorder or not
> 
> can i run the swift with another display linked via HDMI (its a 60hz tv) or is this going to cause problems?


I can't get a firm on this form ASUS yet. But I sent a question earlier.

To clarify I want to make sure that what is happening to the guy where it's getting jacked up isn't tied to anything.


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> This is kind of a huge deal breaker for me. I can't believe more people aren't talking about this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Well that sucks. Just to sate my curiosity, what cord are you using for the second monitor? DP, HDMI, DVI? Have you tried plugging the second monitor into both GPU's? Not being able to have a second monitor plugged in is definitely a deal breaker.
> However, can you plug the secondary monitor into the iGPU of your CPU/motherboard?


I am using a DVI-D cable for my second monitor. when plugging a second monitor into another card other than the primary card in an sli setup, you can only choose to use one of the monitors. For a monitor to work in another card while sli is active you must: Remove that one card from SLI (example in tri sli it would remove one of the cards lowering you down to a 2 card sli with one removed) and let that card deal with the second monitor separate from the main one. You can also dedicate that card to physx i guess, so that its not completely wasted (although for me, removing one card from the quad sli setup essentially means sacrificing £450 of gpu to run a monitor i only use for movies).
I have no iGPU to plug it into








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asg266*
> 
> can some please clarify as it will end up deciding if i cancel my preorder or not
> can i run the swift with another display linked via HDMI (its a 60hz tv) or is this going to cause problems?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> I can't get a firm on this form ASUS yet. But I sent a question earlier.
> To clarify I want to make sure that what is happening to the guy where it's getting jacked up isn't tied to anything.


I will try and make a video of it now to demonstrate what it does, perhaps that might even help nvidia sort it out.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Here is a lengthy user review. And Blur Busters review coming "around August 11" (see second post).

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1177


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Here is a lengthy user review. And Blur Busters review coming "around August 11" (see second post).
> 
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1177


Thanks for this link, my rig is pretty close to his. Makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## Xotic

UPDATE: So it seems that all the worry i have caused among some of you about running more than one monitor was fuss over nothing. It seems that updating to the newest NVIDIA beta drivers yesterday has solved this issue, yet it was not in the patch notes (as far as i know). Either way, sorry for the needless worry, here is a picture to make all you americans jelly (just not of my phone camera, it has done something to my monitors color)


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Here is a lengthy user review. And Blur Busters review coming "around August 11" (see second post).
> 
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1177


Love this passage from the review:
Quote:


> I use DXTory to show the FPS in the game, and i see that in Battlefield for i get about 60 fps, more less in some situations. On my Samsung 1080p Monitor i got about 100 Fps. But it feels the 60 fps on the ROG Swift is faster than 100fps on the Samsung Monitor. The answer: G-Sync. Even you playing above this 60fps you get an fluid gameplay with this new technology. I think lot of you guys with 120Hz monitors know it, when you playing with 90 fps on an 120 Hz monitor, you get sometimes stutter and the gaming experience is not so good, you should expect with this high framerate. But with G-Sync when you get 90fps the screen runs with 90Hz and graphics card and the monitor are in harmony with each other, and hell yeah, you can feel it.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> UPDATE: So it seems that all the worry i have caused among some of you about running more than one monitor was fuss over nothing. It seems that updating to the newest NVIDIA beta drivers yesterday has solved this issue, yet it was not in the patch notes (as far as i know). Either way, sorry for the needless worry, here is a picture to make all you americans jelly (just not of my phone camera, it has done something to my monitors color)


Can you explain your setup here? Are you able to game in gsync on the swift with a second monitor on? If your sig rig is updated and you're on 2x 690s do you have both monitors hooked to the first 690? swift on dp and the other on hdmi?

Thanks.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> As I wrote in my previous msg, AMD (and AMD GPU vendors) have been making GPUs that come with either 4 DP or 4 mini-DP outputs for years now. No MST hub needed. You plug your 3 monitors each into the back of the card. Simple, done, 3 native DP to DP, or mini-DP, full 144 Hz on all 3 screens, full resolution on all 3 screens, simple as that. Done. Oh, and you have the option to use 1, 2, 3, or 4 cards with AMD, whereas with NVIDIA you are currently forced to purchase 3 GPUs, absolutely ridiculous.


yeah well amd didn't do it on the 290 and 290x's

plus we don't know if those older cards with multiple dp inputs can even do 144hz each at 1440p.... well because the monitor didn't exist then and there was no way of trying. i have a hard time believing a 7970 with 3 mini dp's can push 3 monitors at 1440p at 144hz each. yeah i'm sure it can do 60hz each like any other normal 1440p monitor


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Can you explain your setup here? Are you able to game in gsync on the swift with a second monitor on? If your sig rig is updated and you're on 2x 690s do you have both monitors hooked to the first 690? swift on dp and the other on hdmi?
> Thanks.


Yes, i am now able to game with the second monitor on. Before if i launched skyrim for example, even the main menu would have been unusable, i am now able to launch it same as normal. I will post back if that changes, and here is my monitor config:


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> As I wrote in my previous msg, AMD (and AMD GPU vendors) have been making GPUs that come with either 4 DP or 4 mini-DP outputs for years now. No MST hub needed. You plug your 3 monitors each into the back of the card. Simple, done, 3 native DP to DP, or mini-DP, full 144 Hz on all 3 screens, full resolution on all 3 screens, simple as that. Done. Oh, and you have the option to use 1, 2, 3, or 4 cards with AMD, whereas with NVIDIA you are currently forced to purchase 3 GPUs, absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well amd didn't do it on the 290 and 290x's
> 
> plus we don't know if those older cards with multiple dp inputs can even do 144hz each at 1440p.... well because the monitor didn't exist then and there was no way of trying. i have a hard time believing a 7970 with 3 mini dp's can push 3 monitors at 1440p at 144hz each. yeah i'm sure it can do 60hz each like any other normal 1440p monitor
Click to expand...

it was done with the 290 series as well, just with the 295x2 though unfortunately, surprised as this is much different to the HD 7000, 6000, and I believe 5000 (and possibly before that) series as well where there were "true" single GPU cards with 4 DP / mini-DP outputs. At least it's still possible though.

I can confirm that AMD GPUs can do at least 1080p @ 144 Hz with all 3 monitors plugged in native DP / mini-DP to DP / mini-DP going back to at least the 7970. I'm sure we can find out about 1440p @ 120 or 144 Hz with a bit of research (not that I would advise to use single, or even dual 7970s for triple 1440p for anything other than older/very high frame-per-second games but that's not the point).


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Yes, i am now able to game with the second monitor on. Before if i launched skyrim for example, even the main menu would have been unusable, i am now able to launch it same as normal. I will post back if that changes, and here is my monitor config:


Good to know. Thanks for the info.

Unrelated, here is another instance of Asus confirming $650 for US:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1800408&page=77


----------



## asg266

phew, thanks for that. now to patiently await the stock


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> So how many of you are gonna run these in dual or tri setups?


Going to be using 1 card








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> $650....I'm officially back on the train.


Choo Choo!


----------



## Amperial

I still don't believe the 650$ tag.
Honestly i am about to cancel my order again, lol.


----------



## CapnBiggles

The $650 price tag just makes me giddy now. Just got a $100 birthday gift card to Amazon. I think I'm beholden now to wait and see if they will carry it. Hmm...choices.

I'm going to be using just my single 780ti and then I'll just replace it with whatever new card comes out. I'll grow into this screen bit by bit.


----------



## mbreslin

I hope all of your browsers crash or something so I can get my newegg order in with the first batch.

Just kidding..

Not really.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> The $650 price tag just makes me giddy now. Just got a $100 birthday gift card to Amazon. I think I'm beholden now to wait and see if they will carry it. Hmm...choices.


I'd gladly pay 650€ for it. But paying 800 bucks while US gets it for 650 is rediculous.
They shouldn't even mention shipping costs as the freaking € is > USD.

I still don't believe it. It's the biggest sales joke i've seen since 5 years, atleast.


----------



## adamski07

We'll all find out, soon. Ill be getting it where ever it shows up first even I already decided of getting it at Amazon because of my prime acc. If it is truely $650 then in my case, its worth the wait. I asked them about the quantity ofvthe first batch they shipped in NA region and they said that they have no exact number for it so ill be guessing that it is plenty enough for the huge demand for it especially right after this $650 price tag.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I asked them about the quantity ofvthe first batch they shipped in NA region and they said that they have no exact number for it so ill be guessing that it is plenty enough for the huge demand for it especially right after this $650 price tag.


Um. I would say likely not heh. The demand was already high when people thought it was 800$, it's only going to be crazier now. It seems unlikely it won't sell out very fast and leave many people waiting for the next batch.


----------



## Descadent

asus knows exactly the amount for NA...they just won't say...lol


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> This?
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-022-AO&groupid=17&catid=510


im running already a 120hz+lb Asus VG248QE


----------



## nyk20z3

Î will be deployed for my b day and x mas this year so the wife is treating me to one of these.

I can't wait to come home and see what all the hype is about,the question is do I keep my 780 Lighting or treat this screen to a brand new 880!


----------



## Thetbrett

No way I will pay $999 Australian, now I saw the US price. Hopefully it will come down sometime this century.


----------



## boombeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HonoredShadow*
> 
> I agree with you about the Qnix. Can;'t stand the motion handling any longer. It sucks even @120hz. You turn in BF4 and the screen blurs up. As for the price of the Swift. Well you get what you pay for and you pay for new tech like 8-bit panel, Gsync, UL:MB etc... If people don't like it, wait! Price will come down and they can stop moaning!


Plus you know Benq, acer and a few others will see Asus laugh their way to the bank and make their version available shortly afterwards.
Well I am 50 pages behind already.


----------



## .Cerberus

did AOC release their GSYNC monitor already?


----------



## jeri

yea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> did AOC release their GSYNC monitor already?


yes. http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-022-AO&groupid=17&catid=510


----------



## boombeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That isn't being disputed, but I have already been in contact with users in the UK who have this monitor and feel mislead by all of the hype. And had unrealistic expectations even after reading the reviews. They were expecting this monitor to deliver IPS-like colour consistency, which it doesn't. It is important to appreciate the differences (and indeed that there are differences) between this monitor and one with an IPS-type panel. Some people may not care about the differences, some people may not like them. But it's important to understand that they are there whether you like them or not.
> 
> It's equally important to appreciate that this monitor offers a much more pleasing image than the vast majority of other TN monitors out there. And it is undoubtedly a superb gaming monitor.


The hype was aimed at "gamers" and "for gaming use". I haven't seen any review that strays far from "gaming use" in their review introductions. People need to stop crying or "feeling mislead" and having "unrealistic expectations" and take some personal responsibility for not reading the very friging reviews they blame. Leave these monitors to folks that are actually wanting to use this for what it is made for. Passing the blame buck on to "reviewers" or "hype" is plain dumb and I would inform the users to grow a pair and becoming smarter consumers.

Yeah I know the anygry geyser within me is already tired of waiting for this to get to the US and then when I read that some "users in XYZ" place are complaining after getting this greatly anticipated piece of hardware, I kind of want to give them a good yelling. Not mad at you PCM2; just saying.


----------



## littledonny

I can't believe I haven't been able to find a single review of this monitor in 3D Vision mode. If you buy this monitor and don't at least try out 3D Vision, you've wasted your money imo.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> asus knows exactly the amount for NA...they just won't say...lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boombeef*
> 
> The hype was aimed at "gamers" and "for gaming use". I haven't seen any review that strays far from "gaming use" in their review introductions. People need to stop crying or "feeling mislead" and having "unrealistic expectations" and take some personal responsibility for not reading the very friging reviews they blame. Leave these monitors to folks that are actually wanting to use this for what it is made for. Passing the blame buck on to "reviewers" or "hype" is plain dumb and I would inform the users to grow a pair and becoming smarter consumers.
> 
> Yeah I know the anygry geyser within me is already tired of waiting for this to get to the US and then when I read that some "users in XYZ" place are complaining after getting this greatly anticipated piece of hardware, I kind of want to give them a good yelling. Not mad at you PCM2; just saying.


But but but color critical work!

But but but viewing angles!

But but but gsync premium price gouging!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I can't believe I haven't been able to find a single review of this monitor in 3D Vision mode. If you buy this monitor and don't at least try out 3D Vision, you've wasted your money imo.


3d vision 2 glasses don't seem to be super expensive, I might pick them up when I get the monitor, I'm not really into 3d but I'd like to at least give it a try.


----------



## jeri

i just loooove this 'gamer' talk sometimes, jises... back in the day everyone played with equal crappiest devices and settings and it was awesome







but nowadays you have to pay just for this 'from gamers for gamers' label extra money


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> i just loooove this 'gamer' talk sometimes, jises... back in the day everyone played with equal crappiest devices and settings and it was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nowadays you have to pay just for this 'from gamers for gamers' label extra money


Haha. I agree it's a little silly. I find it pretty funny that everyone seems to see themselves as a hyper competitive world class counter-strike player, there sure are a lot of them!

No doubt anything branded as gamer gets quite a premium, people complain about the added tax for gsync, but how much extra are we paying for "ROG" and the red ring on the base?


----------



## jeri

its more competitive nowadays i agree sure, but the label 'gamer or for gamers' on a hardware peace doesnt make you a progamer. a progamer ist still somebody, who earn or trys to earn srs money and is living on this earnings. the majority of this gamers out there just tries to identificate themselfes with their rolemodels, but thats normal nowadays. anyway i dont wanna change the subject of this thread









ps: pardon my grammar








ps: the gsync technology is not helping any progamers, srsly WHO is playing at the prolevel with low fps or high responsetimes or bad connection/delay. its just a nice feature for all the casuals with lowspecs imho


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> its more competitive nowadays i agree sure, but the label 'gamer or for gamers' on a hardware peace doesnt make you a progamer. a progamer ist still somebody, who earn or trys to earn srs money and is living on this earnings. the majority of this gamers out there just tries to identificate themselfes with their rolemodels, but thats normal nowadays. anyway i dont wanna change the subject of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: pardon my grammar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: the gsync technology is not helping any progamers, srsly WHO is playing at the prolevel with low fps or high responsetimes or bad connection/delay. its just a nice feature for all the casuals with lowspecs imho


It's more than a nice feature for casual gamers with low specs. It works best in the fps range that most enthusiasts will find themselves in at 1440p: 50-100 fps. That includes me, and I have SLI 780 Tis. I'm not competitive, but I'm definitely not a casual gamer with low specs.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> 3d vision 2 glasses don't seem to be super expensive, I might pick them up when I get the monitor, I'm not really into 3d but I'd like to at least give it a try.


3D Vision 1 glasses will also work, although they aren't quite as comfy.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I can't believe I haven't been able to find a single review of this monitor in 3D Vision mode. If you buy this monitor and don't at least try out 3D Vision, you've wasted your money imo.


If ASUS provided 3D Vision 2 glasses to reviewers then they would be reviewed. I'd love to test that sort of thing out myself, time permitting, but I'm not buying them myself to do so.


----------



## jeri

well i still prefer ~120fps lb mode kinda... just feels sooo smoooth, almost like oldtimes crt on my iyama 120hz ;d


----------



## Arizonian

Announcement









So from the news section approximately 8 months ago to the Monitor and Display section, this thread has grown roots over time. Rather than splinter discussion amongst two, or three other threads on same exact topic we'll morph this thread title to better accommodate what it's become.

With approval from NavDigitalStorm, from "[ASUS] Update: 27" 1440P GSYNC 120Hz RoG Monitor at CES", it's changing to the *[ASUS] RoG Swift PG287Q Discussion Thread.*

It's discussion as usual. No changes, other than to better serve the 'Monitors and Display' section on an adopted thread.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Announcement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So from the news section approximately 8 months ago to the Monitor and Display section, this thread has grown roots over time. Rather than splinter discussion amongst two, or three other threads on same exact topic we'll morph this thread title to better accommodate what it's become.
> 
> With approval from NavDigitalStorm, from "[ASUS] Update: 27" 1440P GSYNC 120Hz RoG Monitor at CES", it's changing to the *[ASUS] RoG Swift PG287Q Discussion Thread.*
> 
> It's discussion as usual. No changes, other than to better serve the 'Monitors and Display' section on an adopted thread.


haha i was looking for the update thread in my subscriptions and couldnt find it, i like the change though


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> It's more than a nice feature for casual gamers with low specs. It works best in the fps range that most enthusiasts will find themselves in at 1440p: 50-100 fps. That includes me, and I have SLI 780 Tis. I'm not competitive, but I'm definitely not a casual gamer with low specs.


I cried a little after you said that, I am looking to SLI 780ti's in the future to accomplish my goal in life.


----------



## CapnBiggles

I plan on playing it on my single 780ti, then just upgrading to a stronger single solution later. I like the notion of "growing into" the monitor.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> I plan on playing it on my single 780ti, then just upgrading to a stronger single solution later. I like the notion of "growing into" the monitor.


It is a reasonable point that I've also tried to make, to me it will be "fun" trying to throw new hardware at the monitor trying to use it to its potential. When you can't "max out" the monitor you have gsync to fall back on, I think if you could get into a gsync monitor for a decent price it might very well suit budget minded gamers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I can't believe I haven't been able to find a single review of this monitor in 3D Vision mode. If you buy this monitor and don't at least try out 3D Vision, you've wasted your money imo.


$650 USD (so hopefully no more than $750 CAD for us Canadians, but same price would be awesome!) is still a reasonably good price for those of us wanting a high performance 1440p monitor for gaming. I know I probably won't be touching 3D myself, but it's nice to know it's capable of it. Definitely not wasting money imo.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> $650 USD (so hopefully no more than $750 CAD for us Canadians, but same price would be awesome!) is still a reasonably good price for those of us wanting a high performance 1440p monitor for gaming. I know I probably won't be touching 3D myself, but it's nice to know it's capable of it. Definitely not wasting money imo.


I agree. $650 is such an improvement. I don't think anyone else (in the US, sorry everyone else







)can really call this significantly overpriced anymore. You're getting the first native 120/144htz 1440p monitor, the first 1440p 8-bit TN panel, the first G-Sync monitor, and lastly (and least) that sexy small bezel







A little extra markup for the new technology is just part of the process. $650 can easily drop sub-600 after the demand starts to fall a little a few months down the road.


----------



## Azefore

$650 sounds about right on the money like I figured, $800 was absurd no matter which way you looked at it. I could see the higher buy in price a year or so ago but I'm good for $650 after 1440p has become a common place for enthusiasts.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> 3d vision 2 glasses don't seem to be super expensive, I might pick them up when I get the monitor, I'm not really into 3d but I'd like to at least give it a try.


Give it a week or two, and at a very low 3d depth setting (I started with the default 15% depth setting and didn't touch convergence). Once you get used to it and your brain adjusts it'll then feel extremely natural. Also, you will benefit from natural DOF like in real life depending on how close or far you look and can therefore disable all the bullcrap, gimmicky, fake DOF in games that tell/force you where to look. Once you adjust convergence as well (depth = distance deep inside the monitor, convergence = distance sticking out) then that'll raise the amazingness even further.

I got used to it within literally 10 seconds (started with default 15% depth in racing sims like rFactor 2, rFactor 1, Game Stock Car). Within the first 20 minutes I was already comfortable raising the depth to 30 or 40%, but I would say to most people to just be patient and do it slowly over days/weeks. My friend had a bit of a harder time getting used to it, however I kind of forced him to keep the glasses on and the third or 4th day he played he stopped getting tired from it and is now 100% used to it as well.

You will realize that the only gimmick is the 2D crap that we've all been playing all these years. Do not compare NVIDIA's 3D Vision 2 to the crap gimmicky 3D at movie theatres, it's completely different and much, much better.

Apart from making everything much more immersive, it actually helps you in certain games. Compared to 2D, in racing sims the depth perception in 3D mode literally allows you to sense braking and turning points much better and much more naturally similar to real-life. It also allows you to "feel" the closing distances to other cars much better than 2D, and finally the 3D helps you to judge corners better due to the depth perception, especially on new tracks that you aren't too accustomed to yet. Basically it's not just some gimmick that initially "wows" you and then a day or two later you don't care for it, no, once you get used to it and have it setup properly so that you aren't really paying attention to it but it rather just becomes a natural part of the game, then you will dread going back to 2D.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> If ASUS provided 3D Vision 2 glasses to reviewers then they would be reviewed.


Lol. It's a one time $150 purchase. You can use it with every capable monitor, forever. We're not talking about having to buy a new/different kit for every single different monitor model you use, or having to purchase some sort of upgrade for every new monitor you test/use or anything like that. One time $150, that's it, done, finito.


----------



## PCM2

^^

I personally don't own or intend to own any 3D monitors and don't particularly like active 3D, so outside of this review and a select few others it's useless. If I did have personal use for it I'd happily buy it







Besides, ASUS are a bit tight with how long they let us keep their monitors for. It's hardly practical to review all the 2D stuff in the necessary depth and then 3D as well. Just can't be done I'm afraid.


----------



## Descadent

i LOVE 3d movies... that are done right etc... like shot with Red 3d cameras...not conversions...but gaming 3d just drove my eyes nuts. I had a 27" acer 3d monitor before i got my 3 korean 1440p's and i didn't miss it one bit...but i love watching 3d movies on my 136" screen though... I still get wowed by 3d but i still prefer a great quality 2d movie over since most 3d movies are garbage lol


----------



## Fiercy

So guy's anyone heard anything on actual preorder days or are we still blindly fishing everyday....


----------



## Krulani

Blind fishing as far as i know. I'm quite certain the first person from this thread to find US pre-orders will order one for himself then post the link here. I'd sure hope so.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Blind fishing as far as i know. I'm quite certain the first person from this thread to find US pre-orders will order one for himself then post the link here. I'd sure hope so.


I certainly will.


----------



## Lourad

Waiting for this monitor is getting old! And so is the total lack of any real information from Asus!


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Blind fishing as far as i know. I'm quite certain the first person from this thread to find US pre-orders will order one for himself then post the link here. I'd sure hope so.


Knowing my luck I'll be in a meeting unable to mess with my phone and preorders will be sold out before I am able to order.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Knowing my luck I'll be in a meeting unable to mess with my phone and preorders will be sold out before I am able to order.


I really don't think they will sell out that fast on pre-orders. Asus chartered a boat to ship them here, there's got to be quite a few of them I bet. Hopefully we'll have a solid 24 hours to pre-order (at least) before they sell out.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I really don't think they will sell out that fast on pre-orders. Asus chartered a boat to ship them here, there's got to be quite a few of them I bet. Hopefully we'll have a solid 24 hours to pre-order (at least) before they sell out.


I hope you're right but I think they were going to sell out rather quickly (1 day or less) at 800$, I expect them to go much faster now if the 650$ news is real.

I hadn't purchased from newegg and some other places in awhile so I went and updated all my info got my ducks in a row so I can order quickly when the time comes. Good luck to all the F5 warriors!


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I hope you're right but I think they were going to sell out rather quickly (1 day or less) at 800$, I expect them to go much faster now if the 650$ news is real.
> 
> I hadn't purchased from newegg and some other places in awhile so I went and updated all my info got my ducks in a row so I can order quickly when the time comes. Good luck to all the F5 warriors!


Not a bad idea







I hope you're wrong though! Otherwise i'm unlikely to get it if it goes up for sale during the workday.


----------



## Fiercy

Well imagine that there will be people that buy 2+ and then what do you think? EBAY... That's why I want to at least grab my self one...


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I hope you're right but I think they were going to sell out rather quickly (1 day or less) at 800$, I expect them to go much faster now if the 650$ news is real.
> 
> I hadn't purchased from newegg and some other places in awhile so I went and updated all my info got my ducks in a row so I can order quickly when the time comes. Good luck to all the F5 warriors!


Exactly.

At the $799 price, I planned on buying one.

Now that the price may be $649, I'll buy two! But not to sell on eBay, for me


----------



## WompaStompa11

"General announcement is coming soon expect first week August for all the specific details for US. You will also seem more information on US based reviews and exposure." posted 2 weeks ago

I'm hoping Asus will make an announcement in the next five days about the release date of the monitor and when we can preorder. They may also confirm / deny the $650 price tag. I'm checking Newegg, Amazon, and Google shopping consistently in case they silently go up for preorder.


----------



## Asmola

It's hard to play without G-Sync once you get use to it. Amazing monitor in every aspect, worth to wait.


----------



## Sainth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> It's hard to play without G-Sync once you get use to it. Amazing monitor in every aspect, worth to wait.


yepp, totaly agree with you. G-sync is amazing and i cant imagine to play without out now


----------



## dzajroo

If they announce $650 price tag, I'm cancelling AUS pre-order for $950 USD and order it directly from US, will be same delivery date any ways....sick and tired of this crappy over-pricing.....no early delivery compared to US (ETA still 29th august) and +$300 USD price tag is a big no-no


----------



## surfbumb

They marketed the $799 price point well enough to fool you into believing $650 is a steal, IMO this should be around $450-500 due to the TN panel.


----------



## Lourad

Asus has really made a huge mess with the release of this monitor. I am shocked as to how badly they have handled the release!


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Asus has really made a huge mess with the release of this monitor. I am shocked as to how badly they have handled the release!


They do it every time they release a high end audio product. Say its out before its out, release it in extremely small quantities in obscure countries (Xonar Essence One , Xonar Essence III)


----------



## TheCautiousOne

In no way have I been surprised of how they approached this launch. Sales is a wonderful process.







They have sold me, I am still on 1080p (144hz) and I am ready to upgrade.. now we wait.


----------



## Lourad

They seem to have a great monitor, for gaming at least. With that in mind why is there a need to do anything but say what it is and when we can have it!
If it is truly what they claim it to be it will sell without all this crap!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> They seem to have a great monitor, for gaming at least. With that in mind why is there a need to do anything but say what it is and when we can have it!
> If it is truly what they claim it to be it will sell without all this crap!


Announcing products ages in advance is one of my biggest gripes but I'd bet money it worked brilliantly this time, probably countless people held off on new monitor purchases to wait for the swift.


----------



## Tisca

$650?? I'd buy one for that just out of curiosity. It's would cost me 800€ though ($1075).


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Announcing products ages in advance is one of my biggest gripes but I'd bet money it worked brilliantly this time, probably countless people held off on new monitor purchases to wait for the swift.


It certainly worked for me. My decision to upgrade to 780ti SLI was solely based on wanting high performance on the ROG Swift, when it finally arrives.


----------



## KyesaRRi

Has anyone weighed this monitor with / without the stand on? The reason i ask, my monitor arm struggles with the weight of my Catleap and over time slumps on the desk without using something to prop it up.

Also how do the on screen crosshairs look? Are they overly large and obscure targets at a distance?


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyesaRRi*
> 
> Also how do the on screen crosshairs look? Are they overly large and obscure targets at a distance?


I personally do not like them. They look too much like alien space pistol iron sights look in 20 year old cartoons. They are too bulky and when you combine that with the ppi of this monitor it makes getting headshots harder (for me at least).
I have tried it in killing floor and find myself unable to make shots that i could previously make with ease using a piece of blutac on my old monitors. They need to release some better ones, perhaps with size adjustments too before i use it again.


----------



## nyk20z3

Still nothing on there website about it!

I want a through breakdown of every feature this monitor can offer....


----------



## jameyscott

Just saw the update about this monitor being 650 now. Heavily reconsidering it now. Dang it ASUS.....


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just saw the update about this monitor being 650 now. Heavily reconsidering it now. Dang it ASUS.....


Dude, they are getting my money and they are getting your money. They are getting all of our money.


----------



## Thoth420

Girlfriend clipped my wings......no ROG Swift for me....at least not until Christmas or later. :/


----------



## jameyscott

This monitor is cheaper than a girlfriend. You'd be wise to reconsider which one you really want.


----------



## KyesaRRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> I personally do not like them. They look too much like alien space pistol iron sights look in 20 year old cartoons. They are too bulky and when you combine that with the ppi of this monitor it makes getting headshots harder (for me at least).
> I have tried it in killing floor and find myself unable to make shots that i could previously make with ease using a piece of blutac on my old monitors. They need to release some better ones, perhaps with size adjustments too before i use it again.


Thanks, just as i had thought seeing previous gaming monitors from ASUS. Would have loved to see a simple X crosshair, something like this:


Hopefully a firmware update could change this but im highly doubtful that it will happen. Back to the blutack it is then


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Girlfriend clipped my wings......no ROG Swift for me....at least not until Christmas or later. :/


until she's a wife she has no say so


----------



## writer21

.....


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Dude, they are getting my money and they are getting your money. They are getting all of our money.


This honestly made me laugh out loud. My reaction went something like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Girlfriend clipped my wings......no ROG Swift for me....at least not until Christmas or later. :/


You can probably get a decent deal on it by christmas though, you may end up paying significantly less than others in the long run.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Girlfriend clipped my wings......no ROG Swift for me....at least not until Christmas or later. :/


Dude, learn how to play the game they invented. Buy it without them knowing, tell them you got it on sale and for much cheaper than you actually bought it for and say you are going to sell your old tech to recuperate the cost anyway.

That's exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## CapnBiggles

I may have to wait too, or at least do what the gentleman above is suggesting... ;-) I'm weighing my "wife aggro" math right now. I think if she grokked the value in where this monitor sits as a massive step forward technologically, as well as an investment in the system I just built, she'd be receptive. But she's not much of a gamer, and she's leery of when I get "that look" in my eye about new technology.









Right now I'm bribing her with the notion that she gets my old 24'' Samsung, which admittedly is gorgeous. She just got my old 2500k/580 gtx system so she's rocking Diablo III on an old 19'' Sony X-Brite and a 20'' Samsung. The temptation is there.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Dude, learn how to play the game they invented. Buy it without them knowing, tell them you got it on sale and for much cheaper than you actually bought it for and say you are going to sell your old tech to recuperate the cost anyway.
> 
> That's exactly what I'm doing.


This was my plan for the swift. I sold the idea of getting the swift based on selling my 30" ips but mysteriously I will find no buyers for the IPS and keep both. She will likely catch on but it will be too late!


----------



## Asmola

We are talking about $650 here, that's about 500€, normal weekend cost when you go party. I paid 850€ from my Swift, you can get almost 2 of those for the same money. All i did was told to my wife that i want it, so i bought it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> We are talking about $650 here, that's about 500€, normal weekend cost when you go party. I paid 850€ from my Swift, you can get almost 2 of those for the same money. All i did was told to my wife that i want it, so i bought it.


i don't know about yall, but if you are spending that much money partying in one weekend... you're doing it wrong....or better yet don't party and buy things you want


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> We are talking about $650 here, that's about 500€, normal weekend cost when you go party. I paid 850€ from my Swift, you can get almost 2 of those for the same money. All i did was told to my wife that i want it, so i bought it.


Yea, but it's a bit different when it's a GF and she knows you're saving up for a ring and a vacation.

But 500€ for a weekend partying? What the hell are you doing?


----------



## CapnBiggles

The most salient point to be made about buying this thing is that realistically, it's probably the most substantial step-forward experience-wise in PC Gaming or at least PC hardware enthusiasm outside of the first fledgling migrations from standard mechanical hard drives to solid state. At least, that's how I see it. It's one of the rare occasions where the expense is justified by the reality of the step forward as both an issue of experience as well as investment going forward as hardware improves.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> The most salient point to be made about buying this thing is that realistically, it's probably the most substantial step-forward experience-wise in PC Gaming or at least PC hardware enthusiasm outside of the first fledgling migrations from standard mechanical hard drives to solid state. At least, that's how I see it. It's one of the rare occasions where the expense is justified by the reality of the step forward as both an issue of experience as well as investment going forward as hardware improves.


Mind if I use this speech?


----------



## un1b4ll

So I'm in the process of buying a house right now, I'm just trying to convince myself that the $650 will get lost in the $25,000 that's going to be evacuating my bank account in the next 30 days.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> So I'm in the process of buying a house right now, I'm just trying to convince myself that the $650 will get lost in the $25,000 that's going to be evacuating my bank account in the next 30 days.


What's 2.6% more?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> So I'm in the process of buying a house right now, I'm just trying to convince myself that the $650 will get lost in the $25,000 that's going to be evacuating my bank account in the next 30 days.


I hear you. We bought a house in March, I love it, but we put 30k down and writing that check was painful.


----------



## Descadent

that's why getting a 100% financed loan is amazing... put 0% down! depends on the area and loan type obviously.


----------



## Tisca

So what's the verdict on the TN panel? I've had some pretty damn decent TNs in my days and then there's the TN panel on this MBA I'm typing this on which is pretty bad. I would be coming from E-IPS and don't need color accuracy etc but I do have _some_ standards. Another concern of mine is the pixel pitch. I suspect I'd rather use a bigger one with the same res. If I had the desk space I'd just add a separate gaming monitor and keep my old ones and I'd have the best of both worlds.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Mind if I use this speech?


Haha be my guest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> So what's the verdict on the TN panel? I've had some pretty damn decent TNs in my days and then there's the TN panel on this MBA I'm typing this on which is pretty bad. I would be coming from E-IPS and don't need color accuracy etc but I do have _some_ standards. Another concern of mine is the pixel pitch. I suspect I'd rather use a bigger one with the same res. If I had the desk space I'd just add a separate gaming monitor and keep my old ones and I'd have the best of both worlds.


From what I hear it's gorgeous, but it's "still a TN panel" at the end of the day for the hard-nosed folks that need IPS accuracy.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Dude, learn how to play the game they invented. Buy it without them knowing, tell them you got it on sale and for much cheaper than you actually bought it for and say you are going to sell your old tech to recuperate the cost anyway.
> 
> That's exactly what I'm doing.


Hahaha. Couldn't have said it any better. I'm doing the exact same thing!







I said that i won my second Gtx780ti, and that all i had to buy was watercooling for it. Then it was okey.


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Hahaha. Couldn't have said it any better. I'm doing the exact same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that i won my second Gtx780ti, and that all i had to buy was watercooling for it. Then it was okey.


rofl.


----------



## 88hurst

So I'm not sure if this includes the likes of newegg and amazon...


----------



## CapnBiggles

Yeah they've been sticking close to "End of August" for a while now. So I think we got at least one or two very long weeks ahead of us.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *88hurst*
> 
> So I'm not sure if this includes the likes of newegg and amazon...


If this is true i feel like Asus is starting a trend on disappointing me.


----------



## Fiercy

Guys how is 1440p in actual use does the text look very small or is it ok? Does 150% dpi helps?


----------



## WompaStompa11

Bombshell:

$650 price confirmed as mistake on Asus North America's Facebook. Actual price $800.

"Sorry, there was an error in our price sheet. Just to clarify the pricing, the PG278Q 1440p G-SYNC monitor is priced at $799 USD."

https://www.facebook.com/asus.n.america/posts/10153094057217178


----------



## besthijacker

For some strange reason I always thought this monitor was going to cost $800. So I don't mind the price at all since that's how much I was ready to spend on it.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Bombshell:
> 
> $650 price confirmed as mistake on Asus North America's Facebook. Actual price $800.
> 
> "Sorry, there was an error in our price sheet. Just to clarify the pricing, the PG278Q 1440p G-SYNC monitor is priced at $799 USD."
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/asus.n.america/posts/10153094057217178


....aaannnd I'm probably back out again. I can survive for a while to dodge a $800 bullet


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> For some strange reason I always thought this monitor was going to cost $800. So I don't mind the price at all since that's how much I was ready to spend on it.


Kind of a heartbreaker. Whatever, I guess i was always planning on shelling out $800 for it.


----------



## Kronvict

LMAO i knew that $650 price was too good to be true. Asus is just dropping the ball all over the place regarding this monitor.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Bombshell:
> 
> $650 price confirmed as mistake on Asus North America's Facebook. Actual price $800.
> 
> "Sorry, there was an error in our price sheet. Just to clarify the pricing, the PG278Q 1440p G-SYNC monitor is priced at $799 USD."
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/asus.n.america/posts/10153094057217178


That's fairly sad to hear. Their Facebook is supposed to be an official outlet of information, yet a few days after they "confirmed" the $650 USD MSRP, they've backpedalled? The $650 price tag could have seriously rocketed sales before everyone else can get their products out the door...


----------



## mbreslin

I'm still in, will order/preorder the second I can. A bit bummed though.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I'm still in, will order/preorder the second I can. A bit bummed though.


Here here!


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyesaRRi*
> 
> Thanks, just as i had thought seeing previous gaming monitors from ASUS. Would have loved to see a simple X crosshair, something like this:
> 
> 
> Hopefully a firmware update could change this but im highly doubtful that it will happen. Back to the blutack it is then


Honestly i would have preferred they just had a dot or a small +
So perhaps i was too critical of it, but after seeing your picture they might actually be okay for you


----------



## Krulani

I really like the green double-circle w/ a dot crosshair, I've come to depend on it while i'm sniping. The no-scopes are beautiful!


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I really like the green double-circle w/ a dot crosshair, I've come to depend on it while i'm sniping. The no-scopes are beautiful!


Which games have you been finding it useful on?


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Which games have you been finding it useful on?


The only shooter i'm playing at the moment is BF4. I'm basically always sniping on Conquest Large Hardcore; with practice you can handle yourself pretty handily even up close with the Asus crosshair, no-scoping.


----------



## Leviathan25

So I spent most of the day reading some reviews on the monitor. I've been trying to figure out mostly how to set it up, etc...

What I'm seeing is that G-sync will only work on games that are programed with either OpenGL or DirectX in fullscreen mode.

So when you are playing a non OpenGL or DirectX game, or you are playing one of those games but not in full screen mode, what is the refresh rate of your screen, and what options do you use?

a) Leave the monitor set on g-sync, but the refresh rate just snaps to whatever the default refresh rate is - ie 60, 120, or 144 hz.

b) Turn off g-sync and manually select a refresh rate.

Depending on answer a or b, what's the default refresh rate if you are running in "g-sync mode" but you are just browsing the desktop or playing a game in desktop mode?

Honestly, none of these reviews really address the above situation, but it seems to me like it would be a very common situation, as I would say maybe 50% of the games that I play are legacy type games, or 2d games, etc...


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Bombshell:
> 
> $650 price confirmed as mistake on Asus North America's Facebook. Actual price $800.
> 
> "Sorry, there was an error in our price sheet. Just to clarify the pricing, the PG278Q 1440p G-SYNC monitor is priced at $799 USD."
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/asus.n.america/posts/10153094057217178


epic fail again ASUS







.


----------



## Leviathan25

Hah.... I knew that sounded fishy. I wonder how many people cancelled pre-orders or didn't pre-order at all because they were waiting on the US price.


----------



## battletoad

I wasn't willing to spend $800 on this even before ASUS "confirmed" $650, and now after getting my hopes up, I'm even less inclined to pay that much than I was before.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> I wasn't willing to spend $800 on this even before ASUS "confirmed" $650, and now after getting my hopes up, I'm even less inclined to pay that much than I was before.


No problem, one less to contend with in the F5 battle. We'll let you know how we like it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Forget Asus, never buying anything from them again. I'll wait on BenQs version.

Waiting and waiting, then they troll is with a 650 price tag, nah, screw them. Done waiting!

My BenQ ain't quite ready to retire anyways.


----------



## Pheozero

Disappointed it went back to $800.

I'm still going to buy it though


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> So I spent most of the day reading some reviews on the monitor. I've been trying to figure out mostly how to set it up, etc...
> What I'm seeing is that G-sync will only work on games that are programed with either OpenGL or DirectX in fullscreen mode.
> So when you are playing a non OpenGL or DirectX game, or you are playing one of those games but not in full screen mode, what is the refresh rate of your screen, and what options do you use?
> a) Leave the monitor set on g-sync, but the refresh rate just snaps to whatever the default refresh rate is - ie 60, 120, or 144 hz.
> b) Turn off g-sync and manually select a refresh rate.
> Depending on answer a or b, what's the default refresh rate if you are running in "g-sync mode" but you are just browsing the desktop or playing a game in desktop mode?
> Honestly, none of these reviews really address the above situation, but it seems to me like it would be a very common situation, as I would say maybe 50% of the games that I play are legacy type games, or 2d games, etc...


It depends on the game:
I am currently having issues with BF4 where i am stuttering alot and getting constant fps drops if i am moving every 1-2 seconds. To reduce this i can turn off sli and gsync as it seems to be a vsync and sli problem, so i turn my refreshrate down to 120 with the button on the side of the monitor and then use ULMB instead of gsync.
Hearthstone cannot go into true fullscreen so gsync is not usable with it, but its a card game so i dont bother turning on ULMB as who really cares about motion blur on a game with next to no motion








Skyrim i turn it down to 60hz Gsync mode @1080p to prevent the physics bug and because i dont have the vram for 1440p








Nosgoth i have just left at 144hz gsync but i may change to ulmb as it does have a lot of blur.

So it all depends on which game you want to play and the characteristics of the game, at least for me, you just have to choose which you like most.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Classic Asus trolling us as always....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Forget Asus, never buying anything from them again. I'll wait on BenQs version.
> 
> Waiting and waiting, then they troll is with a 650 price tag, nah, screw them. Done waiting!
> 
> My BenQ ain't quite ready to retire anyways.


Amen.


----------



## Spiriva

European price is ~$1033. Lets play with some math and see how much cheaper it really is for you Americans









25% tax in Sweden, lets say 6% tax in America (it was 6% on tech stuff in New York when I was there so Ill use that when I count.)

First lets get rid of the 25% tax in Sweden on the Swedish price of the monitor: 1033 - 25% (1033*0.75) = $774 this price it with 0% tax.
Now lets add the American tax to the Swedish price (w/o the swedish tax) 774 + 6% (744*1.06) = $820

So the Swedish price with American tax on this monitor would right now be: $820, That makes a diff at $21 cheaper in the US, but since we in EU pay crazy high tax we get to pay alot more.
Then again free medical care is nice, but if you dont get sick alot its better to have 6% tax then 25% tax!









Bottom line, the price in EU/US is pretty much the same now when the price tag is $799 in America. (with the tax removed ofc)


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

799 price in US is whtout tax, which differs per state


----------



## kalleklovn12

And here it is!









Edit: One more pic.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!


Considering this monitor is TN, and you took that picture at an angle...I have to say I'm quite impressed after seeing your picture. The color shift at such a severe angle which you took your picture from isn't actually all that bad. In fact, it looks great.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Considering this monitor is TN, and you took that picture at an angle...I have to say I'm quite impressed after seeing your picture. The color shift at such a severe angle which you took your picture from isn't actually all that bad. In fact, it looks great.


It is actually pretty good. I can't see much difference between this and my IPS panel. And it's smooth as hell.


----------



## Boban85

Prices in Europe starting to go down. In Netherlands you can get it at 719 euros:

http://maxict.nl/product/4273691/-asus-pg278q?btwview=in&rs=hwinfo&utm_source=hardwareinfo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prijsvergelijker


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: One more pic.


Awesome wallpaper, do you have a link for it ?


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Awesome wallpaper, do you have a link for it ?


http://wallpaperscraft.com/image.php/63366/2560x1600.jpg?post=1&post=1

Here u go!


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> http://wallpaperscraft.com/image.php/63366/2560x1600.jpg?post=1&post=1
> 
> Here u go!


Thank you, really amazing colors in this picture. Looks awesome on the Swift rog!


----------



## Mand12

So, that $799 price point, well, this is in the OP of the thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Update:


The $650 was a total shock, and it's unsurprising they're going back to what they said the price would be eight months ago.


----------



## CapnBiggles

I wish I could justify the price tag, but I just can't reconcile it in my head. I think I'll just have to wait until this becomes a bit more integrated into the consumer space.

If you can afford it though, it's a slam-dunk, clear-cut upgrade and user experience. Godspeed to you guys who can swing it outright. Do it.

Who knows, maybe I'll crack when it hits the pre-order shelves.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *88hurst*
> 
> So I'm not sure if this includes the likes of newegg and amazon...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> I wish I could justify the price tag, but I just can't reconcile it in my head. I think I'll just have to wait until this becomes a bit more integrated into the consumer space.
> 
> If you can afford it though, it's a slam-dunk, clear-cut upgrade and user experience. Godspeed to you guys who can swing it outright. Do it.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I'll crack when it hits the pre-order shelves.


Apparently there isn't going to be a preorder. Obviously can't trust what they say though. I also wish they would give a release date.

Shouldn't Newegg have these monitors about now? And how would Asus know if there isn't a preorder?


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Apparently there isn't going to be a preorder. Obviously can't trust what they say though. I also wish they would give a release date.
> 
> Shouldn't Newegg have these monitors about now? And how would Asus know if there isn't a preorder?


ASUS could have stipulated that no pre-orders be made and that it go as strictly a supply-to-sale situation due to the delay in getting them to market.

It's the same thing with anything, a pre-order is an invention of the market. It's a convenience more than it is something of tangible reality. We've just grown used to it as pre-orders are a common dynamic for several things that can be bought. It's essentially a promise bound by an investment of funds. The vendor or the supplier both could have felt that due to the significant demand pre-orders would either be a nightmare to administrate or pointless as sales are guaranteed, particularly with a month-long delay from original distribution announcements in the context of North American supply.

I think the middle or end of August is pretty much a firm supposition now in guesstimating when these will hit shelves. I suspect Newegg may get them sooner, and first, just due to proximity to the West Coast and their respective size and provenance as a purveyor of such things.


----------



## wstanci3

Wow, the backpedaling is strong in Asus.
Doing a miraculous PR strategy as always, lol.


----------



## CapnBiggles

As more of a hater of motion blur than tearing, I'm heavily tempted to invest in a latest-model of BenQ as a financial compromise until I wait for this to migrate further out of the 'bleeding-edge' cost contingent, but part of me is forcing me to stay resolute and either pull the trigger or simply wait for the inevitable wave of such technology to crest as the months wear on.

Ugh, this is clearly going to be a game-time decision.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So, that $799 price point, well, this is in the OP of the thread:
> The $650 was a total shock, and it's unsurprising they're going back to what they said the price would be eight months ago.


It was just on error on whoever checked the price, the price was always set at 799$.


----------



## bhav

G Sync isn't just anti tearing. Its perfectly smooth as butter silky perfect lag free gameplay.

Whatever you get, if you use Nvidia GPUs get something with G Sync.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> G Sync isn't just anti tearing. Its perfectly smooth as butter silky perfect lag free gameplay.
> 
> Whatever you get, if you use Nvidia GPUs get something with G Sync.


Oh I know, I'm just more of a fan of blur reduction than anything. G-Sync is still great as a solution for enhancing an nvidia-based experience. And the fact it supports multiple strobe modes is phenomenal. The main barrier is just cost due to early adoption and that my emphasis of interest does have cheaper options. I'm just trying to be considerate to the realities of getting in so early.

I'm most likely going to indulge in impulse and simply purchase this thing and be done with it, or be patient. I think buying anything else at this juncture would be unwise, especially since I am an nvidia loyalist.

If I do get it, I know I won't be changing monitors for a good long, long, loooooong while.


----------



## Descadent

well that's a load of crap to confirm on fb and twitter $650 then be like nope sorry $800... whoever said $650 lost their job i bet... stupid on their part... that's some nice pr there asus.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> It was just on error on whoever checked the price, the price was always set at 799$.


Considering they reconfirmed that the information was indeed true only to backpeddle almost a week or so later seems like more than just an error. Someone should get fired for bad PR.


----------



## Akadaka

There will never be the perfect monitor they always have pros and cons.


----------



## Fiercy

How good is swift? Say if right now i am getting 120+ fps in BF4 with v sync on my Benq XL24z will i notice any diffrence going with GSYNC.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> How good is swift? Say if right now i am getting 120+ fps in BF4 with v sync on my Benq XL24z will i notice any diffrence going with GSYNC.


Its damn gooooood. With 2*780ti i get real good fps. It's beautiful. No lagging, tearing, everything is just silky smooth!


----------



## Leyaena

Oh yes you will!
Unless your rig can hold 144 fps stable without ever dipping, in which case I don't believe you








With 64-player maps and the kind of horsepower that BF4 asks for, any system will get a boost from G-Sync.

The magic of G-Sync is how smoothly it transitions between variable framerates, without stuttering (V-Sync) or tearing (no V-Sync).
Believe me, once you've grown used to it, you won't want to go back.
I know I don't


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Oh yes you will!
> Unless your rig can hold 144 fps stable without ever dipping, in which case I don't believe you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 64-player maps and the kind of horsepower that BF4 asks for, any system will get a boost from G-Sync.
> 
> The magic of G-Sync is how smoothly it transitions between variable framerates, without stuttering (V-Sync) or tearing (no V-Sync).
> Believe me, once you've grown used to it, you won't want to go back.
> I know I don't


Looking at your system, and reading your comments, *really* makes me feel like it's worth the investment.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Oh yes you will!
> Unless your rig can hold 144 fps stable without ever dipping, in which case I don't believe you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 64-player maps and the kind of horsepower that BF4 asks for, any system will get a boost from G-Sync.
> 
> The magic of G-Sync is how smoothly it transitions between variable framerates, without stuttering (V-Sync) or tearing (no V-Sync).
> Believe me, once you've grown used to it, you won't want to go back.
> I know I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at your system, and reading your comments, *really* makes me feel like it's worth the investment.
Click to expand...

Oh, it really is.
When I bought this monitor, I knew it was gonna be really good, but seeing the difference it makes still blew me out of the water.
And this is coming from someone that, while walking home with his new monitor, was worrying he might've gotten hyped up too much and let his expectations get too high.

Performance-wise, I'd say upgrading from a 60Hz IPS monitor to the ROG Swift, is a bigger improvement than moving from an old HDD to a brand new shiny SSD.

Keep in mind, it's not 100% perfect, if you put it next to an IPS panel you'll notice it's got slightly worse colour accuracy, and the viewing angles, while very good, can't compete with my old Dell U2713HM, but it's still the best damn TN panel I've ever seen, by a really long shot.
After a bit of colour calibration work with my Colormunki, it's gotten to the point where you can hardly tell a difference between colours on the monitors, unless you're watching them at an angle.

I was planning on keeping my IPS, cause I was unconvinced about the colors, but after seeing what the Swift can do, I've put it up for sale, and I'm planning to put the money towards getting 2 more of the Swifts


----------



## CapnBiggles

Thanks for telling me a bit more. Well I have just a single heavily overclocked stable 780 ti but it seems like I could really grow into it as new cards come out, and that with the technology it has I would still have a fairly revolutionary experience.


----------



## Sainth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Thanks for telling me a bit more. Well I have just a single heavily overclocked stable 780 ti but it seems like I could really grow into it as new cards come out, and that with the technology it has I would still have a fairly revolutionary experience.


I role with 780 ti sli and i couldnt be more happyier with results, im sure you will be fine with the preformance of one 780ti. G-sync will handle it, trust me on that.


----------



## Descadent

780 ti sli is a beast...just not at 7680x1440 :-( but that's only because of vram


----------



## Licker

Like the vast majority of you here, I plan to pick one of these bad boys up once it's released. I was wondering if I could ask a quick favor of someone who ALREADY has it?

I'm building a desk for my new system and am making a riser platform for my monitors.

Could someone please take a couple of measurements for me? I can't seem to find the follow info anywhere:
-the width and depth of the base? ie: the footprint as it would be on a desk?
-the dimensions of the monitor itself WITHOUT the base? ie width, height and approx depth of the monitor itself.

Now I have about a month to complete my desk...

Cheers!


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licker*
> 
> Like the vast majority of you here, I plan to pick one of these bad boys up once it's released. I was wondering if I could ask a quick favor of someone who ALREADY has it?
> 
> I'm building a desk for my new system and am making a riser platform for my monitors.
> 
> Could someone please take a couple of measurements for me? I can't seem to find the follow info anywhere:
> -the width and depth of the base? ie: the footprint as it would be on a desk?
> -the dimensions of the monitor itself WITHOUT the base? ie width, height and approx depth of the monitor itself.
> 
> Now I have about a month to complete my desk...
> 
> Cheers!


So I broke out my tape measure for you, and went to work









*Monitor dimensions:*
bezel: 3/8"
outer width: 24" 3/8
outer height: 14" 1/4
depth (without the stand): 1"
depth (with the stand): approx 7"

*Base dimensions:*
front width: 10" 1/2
rear width: 11"
widest point: 12" 1/2
depth: 9" 1/4

*Assembled monitor height:*
Minimum (landscape): 17"1/2
Maximum (landscape): 22" 1/2

If you'd like the portrait mode height, I could give you that as well, but it requires shuffling some stuff around on my desk, so I wasn't gonna do it if you didn't need that info.


----------



## Licker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> So I broke out my tape measure for you, and went to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Monitor dimensions:*
> bezel: 3/8"
> outer width: 24" 3/8
> outer height: 14" 1/4
> depth (without the stand): 1"
> depth (with the stand): approx 7"
> 
> *Base dimensions:*
> front width: 10" 1/2
> rear width: 11"
> widest point: 12" 1/2
> depth: 9" 1/4
> 
> *Assembled monitor height:*
> Minimum (landscape): 17"1/2
> Maximum (landscape): 22" 1/2
> 
> If you'd like the portrait mode height, I could give you that as well, but it requires shuffling some stuff around on my desk, so I wasn't gonna do it if you didn't need that info.


You Sir, are awesome!

These detailed values are exactly what I need! Thank you sooo much!

I shall credit you if I ever publish my custom desk build









~Cheers!


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licker*
> 
> You Sir, are awesome!
> 
> These detailed values are exactly what I need! Thank you sooo much!
> 
> I shall credit you if I ever publish my custom desk build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Cheers!


I'm interested to see the desk








Keep me posted!


----------



## Votkrath

Any recommended drivers? Currently on 337.50


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> And the fact it supports multiple strobe modes is phenomenal.


Just to make sure you know, G-Sync and ULMB do not work together. Monitors with G-Sync do have ULMB and do support ULMB at multiple refresh rates from 85Hz AFAIK to 120Hz (going all the way down to 60Hz if you want to hack around), but ULMB can only be turned off if G-Sync is turned off. That's because strobing at a variable frequency means that your strobe lengths have to be variable as well, and strobing variably, once per frame, on a variable framerate, is going to be pretty difficult to do while keeping brightness and the colors looking the same.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licker*
> 
> You Sir, are awesome!
> 
> These detailed values are exactly what I need! Thank you sooo much!
> 
> I shall credit you if I ever publish my custom desk build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Cheers!


I'd +rep that post


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> Just to make sure you know, G-Sync and ULMB do not work together. Monitors with G-Sync do have ULMB and do support ULMB at multiple refresh rates from 85Hz AFAIK to 120Hz (going all the way down to 60Hz if you want to hack around), but ULMB can only be turned off if G-Sync is turned off. That's because strobing at a variable frequency means that your strobe lengths have to be variable as well, and strobing variably, once per frame, on a variable framerate, is going to be pretty difficult to do while keeping brightness and the colors looking the same.


I am aware, but thank you! It's one of the reasons why I've been considering other options on top of the Swift, but it certainly isn't a limiting factor.


----------



## Burke888

Anyone have any input on their opinion's on how this would stack up to a PLS panel? I've got the Samsun S27B970D right now and am considering getting this to replace it. I'm wondering if 60hz and color accuracy is more important for gaming than the Gsync feature?

Thanks!


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> I am aware, but thank you! It's one of the reasons why I've been considering other options on top of the Swift, but it certainly isn't a limiting factor.


I understand. The problem is mostly a lack of motion blur reduction modes on monitors that are separate from Nvidia's implementations of LightBoost and ULMB, and thus separate from the price markup of the included technology (G-Sync, ULMB, LightBoost, 3D Vision 2). Eizo does it well, but the monitor itself has issues otherwise and is priced high.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> Any recommended drivers? Currently on 337.50


The latest WHQL (340.52) fixed a few issues for me, and I've seen a few others report that it has for them as well.
The issue I was having was mostly related to having a second monitor plugged in to the same GPU I was running my G-Sync monitor on, some (older) games really didn't like it and crashed on boot unless I plugged out or disabled my second monitor in windows. Since the latest WHQL though, that doesn't happen anymore, and everything's running smooth now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Anyone have any input on their opinion's on how this would stack up to a PLS panel? I've got the Samsun S27B970D right now and am considering getting this to replace it. I'm wondering if 60hz and color accuracy is more important for gaming than the Gsync feature?
> 
> Thanks!


I came from a 27" 60Hz IPS panel, and believe me, the difference will shock you.
I was planning on keeping my IPS as a second monitor, but after having used the ROG Swift for a bit more than a week, I've started looking for a buyer, and I'll be putting the money towards getting 2 more of the Swifts. I honestly couldn't go back to a non G-Sync monitor now, and while the viewing angles are a little bit worse, the colour accuracy really is pretty impressive once you've calibrated it, especially keeping in mind it's a TN panel. It's simply the best TN I've had the pleasure of owning and/or using to date.

So, basically, in short: YES. ALL THE YES. (To the Swift, that is)

I've posted some of my impressions over the last few pages of this thread, if you'd like a bit more of an in-depth look at how I experience the difference between my trusty dell U2713HM and the ROG Swift


----------



## Asmola

Just tested and compared 3DMark Firestrike with G-Sync on and off and i cant believe my eyes, there is so big difference. When test was running avg 45 fps (with single GTX 780), without G-Sync test was stuttering almost all the time. When i enabled G-Sync, test was so silky smooth! I'm still trying to proof my self that difference cant be that huge, but so far i have been unable to do that..







G-Sync is almost unbelievable.









I tried to save 120 fps video from those run's, but sadly you cant notice same difference on video that you can see with your own eyes..


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> Just tested and compared 3DMark Firestrike with G-Sync on and off and i cant believe my eyes, there is so big difference. When test was running avg 45 fps (with single GTX 780), without G-Sync test was stuttering almost all the time. When i enabled G-Sync, test was so silky smooth! I'm still trying to proof my self that difference cant be that huge, but so far i have been unable to do that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Sync is almost unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to save 120 fps video from those run's, but sadly you cant notice same difference on video that you can see with your own eyes..


The difference really is something you have to see for yourself in order to believe.
I'm starting to sound like a broken record here, but I really couldn't go back to a 60Hz, non G-Sync panel now, no matter how amazing it looks.
The G-Sync technology is quite literally a game changer.

As for the 120fps video, the trouble with that is that it's capturing it in software, i.e. it's capturing the output of your GPU.
The real issue with stuttering is what the monitor decides to do with the signal, so really the only way to show it is to film the screen with a good high speed camera, and then tun it at about 1/4th (or half) of the playback speed, so it's a 30fps (or 60 fps) video people can review on their own systems at home to see the difference in stuttering and smoothness, albeit in slow-motion.

It's something I would like to try, but I lack the recording equipment to do so, unfortunately.
As I've said before, though, the difference with G-Sync is really something you'd have to see for yourself in order to understand how much of an improvement it really is.


----------



## dzajroo

60hz was officially dead to me the day when I bought and turned on 120hz on S27950D.....I'm really excited about thig G-sync now as well, was considering it as a little bonus and expecting tittle to non added value, but everyone seems to be really impressed by it..cant wait


----------



## Pikaru

Don't know if this was posted yet...

http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Don't know if this was posted yet...
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/


They forgot Pre-Order button somewhere on that page...


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Don't know if this was posted yet...
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/
> 
> 
> 
> They forgot Pre-Order button somewhere on that page...
Click to expand...

I looked it over about 10 times hoping I didn't miss it.


----------



## moogleslam

Freesync is getting closer to reality. Freesync monitors are expected to ship 2014 Q4 or 2015 Q1 according to this FAQ:

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/freesync-faq.aspx

Just like G-Sync, it will eliminate stutter, input lag, and tearing, but at a better price.

Differences according to the FAQ:
Quote:


> *How is Project FreeSync different from NVIDIA G-Sync?*
> There are three key advantages Project FreeSync holds over G-Sync: no licensing fees for adoption, no expensive or proprietary hardware modules, and no communication overhead.
> The last benefit is essential to gamers, as Project FreeSync does not need to poll or wait on the display in order to determine when it's safe to send the next frame to the monitor.
> Project FreeSync uses industry-standard DisplayPort Adaptive-Sync protocols to pre-negotiate supported min/max refresh rates during plug'n'play, which means frame presentation to the user will never be delayed or impaired by time-consuming two-way handshakes.


Swift or wait..... tough call.


----------



## Leviathan25

Every time I read something about free-sync, my "skeptic sensor" goes off like a fire alarm. I felt like their CES presentation last year was just a knee-jerk reaction to G-Sync in order to try to keep people from saying the sky was falling, and everything that has followed has been an attempt to make the "freesync lie" a reality. I do believe AMD is going to come up with a solution, and I do believe that solution is going to be called "Freesync", but I think the when and how will have changed about a bajillion times by the time it makes it into the public hands. So what? *Maybe* it'll come out in Q4. *Maybe* it will be cheaper than G-sync. *Maybe* it will work better. I'm giving my money to what's out right now, and I have no plans to buy anything new for many years. The ROG Swift will sit on my desk until the day it stops working. 5 years from now, or however long it takes for me to replace the system I just built this past January, I'll look at Free Sync.


----------



## Descadent

unless nvidia starts putting bigger memory bus and more memory on their cards like amd does especially for those of us who play at 7680x1440...freesync is kind of a big deal and sounds like it will be cheaper too since it won't need some gsync type board to do it


----------



## KyesaRRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> Honestly i would have preferred they just had a dot or a small +
> So perhaps i was too critical of it, but after seeing your picture they might actually be okay for you
> 
> 
> /snip/


I should have said the ( ) around the crosshair is something that i would not want, just the x or even a small + would suit me fine. The first and second which are quite large for my taste would work well enough but i can see how they would obscure vision somewhat.

If SOE would fix the sights on PS2 weapons I wouldn't have these issues, who thought optics that are fixed a moving weapon model and shots coming from the center of the screen was a good idea.


----------



## Thetbrett

the more I read through this thread the more I want one, but with my PB278Q running at 85hz and that price here in Oz. I don't, know what I mean? So torn..


----------



## PCM2

You aren't able to run the PB278Q at 85Hz without frame skipping. If you need any encouragement, the SWIFT is faster on every level - less motion blur at high frame rates, lower input lag and key extras like G-SYNC and ULMB.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> You aren't able to run the PB278Q at 85Hz without frame skipping. If you need any encouragement, the SWIFT is faster on every level - less motion blur at high frame rates, lower input lag and key extras like G-SYNC and ULMB.


sorry, wrong. http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/official-1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p/6080#post_22504730 I run at 85hz no skipping etc.


----------



## sickofitall

Someone can tell me about the 3D Vision? im curious to see the improvement from 1080p-->1440p and to know if it finally runs at full 144hz, the actual monitors are limited to 120hz


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> the more I read through this thread the more I want one, but with my PB278Q running at 85hz and that price here in Oz. I don't, know what I mean? So torn..


Point me to proof that a PB278Q is able to run at 85Hz without skipping frames, I'd appreciate it. It doesn't negate the other points anyway.


----------



## senna89

excuseme guys but this monitors if you set to 60Hz ........... how is its behavior ?

Are there some problems like all others 120/144Hz models that setted to 60 cause evident lags compared to classic 60Hz native panels ?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Point me to proof that a PB278Q is able to run at 85Hz without skipping frames, I'd appreciate it. It doesn't negate the other points anyway.


the proof is me gaming everyday and not seeing any. Always super smooth, recently finished Far Cry3, currntly BF4 and Sleeping dogs, and I notice nothing. No stutter, no skips, no problems. However, if it some technical thing I wouldn't notice, then it's a moot point. When I try 90hz, my screen plays up, but at 85 no problems. As I said in the link, I could only do 70, but after running the programs it tests and plays great at 85. Maybe other PB278Q user can try it to confirm.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Damn! I want this monitor now! But here in Russia it won't show up before October.
Question - will my gtx780 in sli (non ti!) run it on ~100% potential or I need extra horsepower? If I go tri-sli will there be any gain? Tnx!


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Damn! I want this monitor now! But here in Russia it won't show up before October.
> Question - will my gtx780 in sli (non ti!) run it on ~100% potential or I need extra horsepower? If I go tri-sli will there be any gain? Tnx!


I guess so. My 780Ti sli works very well with this monitor.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> the proof is me gaming everyday and not seeing any. Always super smooth, recently finished Far Cry3, currntly BF4 and Sleeping dogs, and I notice nothing. No stutter, no skips, no problems. However, if it some technical thing I wouldn't notice, then it's a moot point. When I try 90hz, my screen plays up, but at 85 no problems. As I said in the link, I could only do 70, but after running the programs it tests and plays great at 85. Maybe other PB278Q user can try it to confirm.


There's frame skipping for sure but you just don't notice it. My U2713HM can run at 90Hz and although I hardly ever notice the skipping, I know it's there due to a frame skipping test that can be found via google.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> There's frame skipping for sure but you just don't notice it. My U2713HM can run at 90Hz and although I hardly ever notice the skipping, I know it's there due to a frame skipping test that can be found via google.


ok, ran that in chrome @1440p 85hz and result siad valid. Used UFO and the blur buster one.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> ok, ran that in chrome @1440p 85hz and result siad valid. Used UFO and the blur buster one.


What kind of camera are you using? Which settings?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What kind of camera are you using? Which settings?


oh, ok, didn't read properly. I don't own a camera, only my phone camera.


----------



## skuko

even phone camera with a high iso and slow shutter speed can detect the frame skipping.

also, the "VALID" statement only says that the test is running properly (i.e. no stuttering or FPS issues), it doesn't say anything about the frameskipping itself.


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyesaRRi*
> 
> I should have said the ( ) around the crosshair is something that i would not want, just the x or even a small + would suit me fine. The first and second which are quite large for my taste would work well enough but i can see how they would obscure vision somewhat.
> 
> If SOE would fix the sights on PS2 weapons I wouldn't have these issues, who thought optics that are fixed a moving weapon model and shots coming from the center of the screen was a good idea.


I know exactly what you're talking about and it angers me too.


----------



## Asmola




----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> As for the 120fps video, the trouble with that is that it's capturing it in software, i.e. it's capturing the output of your GPU.
> The real issue with stuttering is what the monitor decides to do with the signal, so really the only way to show it is to film the screen with a good high speed camera, and then tun it at about 1/4th (or half) of the playback speed, so it's a 30fps (or 60 fps) video people can review on their own systems at home to see the difference in stuttering and smoothness, albeit in slow-motion.
> 
> It's something I would like to try, but I lack the recording equipment to do so, unfortunately.
> As I've said before, though, the difference with G-Sync is really something you'd have to see for yourself in order to understand how much of an improvement it really is.


Regardless of the type of recording, the fundamental problem is that the recording system itself is sampling at a fixed rate. You literally cannot make a recording of G-Sync and have it maintain the effect.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Freesync is getting closer to reality.


Hardly.

There are no demonstrations of FreeSync that show it working. There are no white papers describing its technical details. There are no hardware partners announced. There are no products announced. Yes, AMD's rosy projection of 6-12 months from June sounds great! Unfortunately, given AMD's history of deception and outright fabrication on the subject of FreeSync, there is every reason to not believe them.
Quote:


> Swift or wait..... tough call.


You'll be waiting a long, long time.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> You'll be waiting a long, long time.


I think the more appropriate question is: "G-Sync or Wait" to that answer. As you said, the AMD solution is smoke and mirrors. You'll be waiting a while, but G-Sync is here, and it's coming.

People can pass on the Swift and have a few other options coming up at their disposal. Not as large size or resolution wise, and possible not as feature-rich, but G-Sync enabled monitors ARE coming very soon.

I honestly also have my eyes on the G-Sync BenQ solution at 1080p that is coming out just so I can max it out a bit and as a stop gap to bigger things as prices fall.

If I really had the money, I'd get the Swift and just grow into it. So that's the REAL decision I'm facing: is a Swift really worth it for ME and my current situation.

But if you have the cash (I sort of don't) and the right hardware (780ti SLI really), then yeah, Swift is the best option. I bleed green, so whatever my next monitor will be, it will be a G-Sync enabled one.


----------



## Mand12

And the answer is: No, don't wait. Variable refresh is a complete paradigm shift. You can't oversell the impact.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> But if you have the cash (I sort of don't) and the right hardware (780ti SLI really), then yeah, Swift is the best option. I bleed green, so whatever my next monitor will be, it will be a G-Sync enabled one.


What's wrong with my GTX 780 SLI?









Back in my day, when I built this rig, they didn't have them fancy-shmancy TI thingamajigs, you could either get some 780's, or pay almost double for some titans.
In seriousness though, I'm glad I waited till the 780 came out, it hasn't let me down since, even if some games (I'm looking at you, Watchdogs!) have.

Come to think of it, I buy most of my gear on day one. I guess I'm not a very patient man


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> What's wrong with my GTX 780 SLI?


Nothing is wrong with an 780 ti SLi. It's perfect for the Swift. I don't have SLi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> And the answer is: No, don't wait. Variable refresh is a complete paradigm shift. You can't oversell the impact.


Couldn't agree more. It just comes down to what G-Sync monitor I want/can afford/best fits my system in the near future.


----------



## Leyaena

But my cards aren't TI's, that's what I was trying to say


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> What's wrong with my GTX 780 SLI?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> But my cards aren't TI's, that's what I was trying to say


Oh I'm sure those are great too. I mean SLi 780 or 780 ti obviously are awesome







Watercooled, to boot!

I'm the one stuck in an awkward position, really.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> But my cards aren't TI's, that's what I was trying to say


Still going to pump more fps over my single 780ti







. Either way, none of us should have issues with frames per second thanks to GSYNC. So long as you get above 45 or so I think you are good, unless you like ULMB where SLI may be needed.

If it wasn't for some game developers (and Nvidia) I would still keep using SLI :/


----------



## Leyaena

To be perfectly honest, I was a bit weary about going SLI, because of some of the horror stories I'd heard, but in the end I decided to go for it since if I was gonna build a rig like this, a single GPU wasn't gonna cut it, and would end up looking silly in there all by itself.

I got both of my cards on day 1, so a bit more than a year ago now, and since then I've only had one or two games that have had poor SLI optimisation / performance (again, LOOKING AT YOU, WATCHDOGS), and even then it was only on release, and a patch quickly resolved the issue (except for, you guessed it, Watchdogs).

Overall it's been really great for me, and I don't regret shelling out for SLI in the slightest.

On a totally off-topic note: Man, I really don't like Watchdogs, if there's one game I wish I could get a refund for, it'd be that one...


----------



## CapnBiggles

Sadly SLi is way out of my price point, which continually makes me question the validity of my potential at 1440p above 60hz. I don't need Ultra settings though, and AA at that res isn't really a must for me.


----------



## Shogon

So long as your games do support SLI, it's worth it. I unfortunately got tired of it because some of my games not supporting SLI (like Rome 2 for the longest ever), and especially console ports. Then considering how Nvidia ruined Lightboost Surround for me it was another strike against SLI/giving Nvidia more $. Since then (5 months or so ago, maybe more) I'm a single card person now. Especially with GSYNC I'm finding it even harder to consider SLI, for ULMB though I would, but I will probably just lower settings to get 85 or 100 frames or more constantly.


----------



## Leyaena

A single 780TI should be fine, really.
I used to game at 1440p60Hz on a single 670 of all things, and it did just fine even at Ultra, so I very much doubt you'll have trouble with a 780ti pushing frames to your Swift.
My roommate, who bought my previous build off me, is still really happy with it for gaming, and he's been on 1440p for nearly as long as I have


----------



## Shogon

I imagine it will do fine as well. Before dropping back to a single 1080p monitor (which burns the eyes...) this 780 ti was powering 120 Hz 3240x1920 Surround, and for a few weeks a 4k panel at one point ( before selling/returning them and then ultimately waiting for this thing..). It handled both quite well, so ~ 120 Hz 1440p shouldn't be too hard to manage either, or within the same bandwidth parameters as my previous monitor setups.

I just want to try GSYNC in person. I have a basic idea of how it would look in my head, and if I'm right I highly doubt I'll need to spend money upgrading GPU's for some time. Maybe I'll actually wear out that 3 year warranty for once on a card







.


----------



## Leyaena

I'd offer you to pass by my place to come and try it out, but I imagine that'd be a bit of a trip for you








When it comes out over there, though, go have a look someplace they have one set up in demo. I'll guarantee you'll fall in love with it straight away.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Thanks for the shot in the arm on that note, guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## Leyaena

Any time, man









I'm just glad all of those hardware changes I went through over the last few years finally turn out to be helpful to someone ^^

Apart from my room-mate, that is, who invariable cheers at the opportunity of buying my discounted hardware when I inevitably sell it off again


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I'd offer you to pass by my place to come and try it out, but I imagine that'd be a bit of a trip for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes out over there, though, go have a look someplace they have one set up in demo. I'll guarantee you'll fall in love with it straight away.


Well it's either save for the monitor or pay for a plane ticket







. Someday I wouldn't mind seeing the Ardenne, getting tired of Yosemite hehe







(and every time some idiot from L.A. burns it down).

Locally there will be nothing like that I'm sure here, unfortunately. The Central Valley in California is the last place this monitor would be presented at, let a lone stocked in a store (we have no stores like that here lol). Maybe they'll have one in the Bay Area sometime, but at that point of spending $20 or so in gas, I will probably buy it from Amazon with 1 day shipping. All I know is I can't wait for this monitor







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Thanks for the shot in the arm on that note, guys. Appreciate it.


Single card master race


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Any time, man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad all of those hardware changes I went through over the last few years finally turn out to be helpful to someone ^^
> 
> Apart from my room-mate, that is, who invariable cheers at the opportunity of buying my discounted hardware when I inevitably sell it off again


Oh believe me it did. I'm coming from 5+ year old 1080p Samsungs so I don't know anything really beyond the world of 1080p/60hz, and neither do many of my friends who are of the philosophy of "is your monitor broke? Keep using it then".


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well it's either save for the monitor or pay for a plane ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Someday I wouldn't mind seeing the Ardenne, getting tired of Yosemite hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and every time some idiot from L.A. burns it down).
> 
> Locally there will be nothing like that I'm sure here, unfortunately. The Central Valley in California is the last place this monitor would be presented at, let a lone stocked in a store (we have no stores like that here lol). Maybe they'll have one in the Bay Area sometime, but at that point of spending $20 or so in gas, I will probably buy it from Amazon with 1 day shipping. All I know is I can't wait for this monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Single card master race


Where in the valley may I ask?


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Oh believe me it did. I'm coming from 5+ year old 1080p Samsungs so I don't know anything really beyond the world of 1080p/60hz, and neither do many of my friends who are of the philosophy of "is your monitor broke? Keep using it then".


I'm always up for answering some questions









This monitor really is a paradigm shift, though. Even if (or rather, especially if) you couldn't reliably hit 60fps with the setup you've got, I'd infinitely prefer doing so on a G-Sync equipped monitor than being forced to game like that on a 60Hz non G-Sync monitor. I've done some side-by-side comparisons on my Swift and my IPS with SLI turned off, running Witcher 2 with ubersampling and Metro: Last Light at max, and as long as the frame rates don't dip below 20ish FPS, gaming on the Swift was still buttery smooth. The Dell, on the other hand... It's funny how fast you get used to things. I mean, I really can't imagine how I could stand gaming under those conditions now that I'm used to the Swift...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Where in the valley may I ask?


The city of lard, Manteca! The closest thing to a hardware store for PC parts would be considered BestBuy, and that closed over a year ago here lol. Other then that, I doubt places like Stockton, Modesto, or even Tracy would have such a niche product in a mom & pop like store. Who knows though, I've been surprised more then once by this valley and the people within it. I was born in the Bay Area so it's like going back in the stone age.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> The city of lard, Manteca! The closest thing to a hardware store for PC parts would be considered BestBuy, and that closed over a year ago here lol. Other then that, I doubt places like Stockton, Modesto, or even Tracy would have such a niche product in a mom & pop like store. Who knows though, I've been surprised more then once by this valley and the people within it. I was born in the Bay Area so it's like going back in the stone age.


Welp. Anytime you want to take a 30 minute drive to Turlock you're welcome to come and check out mine. I'll be having a friend over the first few days who plays fps quite competitively, he would never spend 800$ on a monitor but he really wants to check it out.

As for stores the closest I would think that would guarantee to have it would be driving to the Fremont Fry's.


----------



## Thoth420

Just got my rig back up and running finally got to try the QNIX 60hz 27" 1440 PLS 8ms and coming from the BenQ 144hz(always had it just set to 120hz) 1080 TN 1ms I am less than satisfied with anything aside the reso jump. Ghosting to a degree(one of those once seen cannot be unseen deals) is bothersome. Having to choose between tearing and input lag is terrible....the BenQ did not tear in a way that was noticeable while playing first person games....this one is terrible...

I HAVE to find a way to get a ROG Swift because now that I have experienced both high refresh low response and high reso in different displays it really is the only option. 799 USD will not be easy to come by right now.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Welp. Anytime you want to take a 30 minute drive to Turlock you're welcome to come and check out mine. I'll be having a friend over the first few days who plays fps quite competitively, he would never spend 800$ on a monitor but he really wants to check it out.
> 
> As for stores the closest I would think that would guarantee to have it would be driving to the Fremont Fry's.


If you don't mind me visiting maybe someday maybe we can set something up








, thanks for the offer by the way! Wait..how do you have the monitor already if you don't mind me asking?







(or do you have the VG248QE+GSYNC). From everything I've read, I wonder if your friend would reconsider buying it even with the high price.

Ah yes, Fry's <3. They are the only place that might store it, or maybe Central Computers. I wish MicroCenter was still around in Santa Clara, I miss my CPU deals


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> If you don't mind me visiting maybe someday maybe we can set something up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks for the offer by the way! Wait..how do you have the monitor already if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or do you have the VG248QE+GSYNC). From everything I've read, I wonder if your friend would reconsider buying it even with the high price.
> 
> Ah yes, Fry's <3. They are the only place that might store it, or maybe Central Computers. I wish MicroCenter was still around in Santa Clara, I miss my CPU deals


I don't have it yet but I will (with a bit of luck) certainly grab one in the first batch.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Just got my rig back up and running finally got to try the QNIX 60hz 27" 1440 PLS 8ms and coming from the BenQ 144hz(always had it just set to 120hz) 1080 TN 1ms I am less than satisfied with anything aside the reso jump. Ghosting to a degree(one of those once seen cannot be unseen deals) is bothersome. Having to choose between tearing and input lag is terrible....the BenQ did not tear in a way that was noticeable while playing first person games....this one is terrible...
> 
> I HAVE to find a way to get a ROG Swift because now that I have experienced both high refresh low response and high reso in different displays it really is the only option. 799 USD will not be easy to come by right now.


If the Qnix you have is the single-input model, then please overclock it to 100-120Hz and try again


----------



## CapnBiggles

Anyone following the ROG User forum for the monitor? Seems like some of them are a bit glitchy. Definitely a minority though.


----------



## CapnBiggles

The only thing keeping me from getting a QNIX or a Tempest at this point is basically patience and knowing I gotta get something with G-Sync to really make it worth my card/investment.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> The only thing keeping me from getting a QNIX or a Tempest at this point is basically patience and knowing I gotta get something with G-Sync to really make it worth my card/investment.


I was in the same boat till I convinced myself that I don't want to learn to overclock the monitor and risk getting dead pixels.

I also am very interested in gsync and would rather have 144hz refresh rates right out of the box.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I was in the same boat till I convinced myself that I don't want to learn to overclock the monitor and risk getting dead pixels.
> 
> I also am very interested in gsync and would rather have 144hz refresh rates right out of the box.


This is also an equally valid reason.


----------



## Descadent

overclocking a monitor is to extremely simple really but as long as you buy from accessorieswhole because they sale A panels not A- you have a 95% chance of getting no dead pixels.... i got 3 crossovers from AW... 2 years later running like brand new and no pixels...

for some reason people keep buying from the other korean sellers after a number of us keeping saying who to buy from... then they get disappointed lol...but eh whatever!


----------



## CapnBiggles

I'm sure it's fine. Which is why G-Sync is more of a compelling argument for me to remain patient. I'm sure I'd be happy with an overclocked monitor, but if i just wait a bit longer, I can get something directly designed to interface with my hardware.


----------



## Descadent

ohI agree.

i want three of these bad, but until they come out with a cards that have the correct inputs where I won't need 3 gpus to power 3 swifts... i won't be buying. paying for two cards is enough, 3 is just absurd for price per performance ratio. imo of course


----------



## CapnBiggles

Well said. As for me, that particular concern is less worrisome only insofar that if I did get a swift, i could barely just afford one anyway, and that other g-sync options of which I am amiable regardless of resolution potential are on the very immediate horizon.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Anyone following the ROG User forum for the monitor? Seems like some of them are a bit glitchy. Definitely a minority though.


I'd be seriously shocked if there were no complaints. In fact if there were no complaints I'd suspect some mods were deleting posts.


----------



## Stateless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well it's either save for the monitor or pay for a plane ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Someday I wouldn't mind seeing the Ardenne, getting tired of Yosemite hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and every time some idiot from L.A. burns it down).
> 
> Locally there will be nothing like that I'm sure here, unfortunately. The Central Valley in California is the last place this monitor would be presented at, let a lone stocked in a store (we have no stores like that here lol). Maybe they'll have one in the Bay Area sometime, but at that point of spending $20 or so in gas, I will probably buy it from Amazon with 1 day shipping. All I know is I can't wait for this monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Single card master race


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> The city of lard, Manteca! The closest thing to a hardware store for PC parts would be considered BestBuy, and that closed over a year ago here lol. Other then that, I doubt places like Stockton, Modesto, or even Tracy would have such a niche product in a mom & pop like store. Who knows though, I've been surprised more then once by this valley and the people within it. I was born in the Bay Area so it's like going back in the stone age.


I feel your pain. I am on the central coast in California and there really is nothing around here. Fry's is about 2.5 hours away and other than that just a Best Buy that would never have a part like that and that is about it.


----------



## CapnBiggles

I mentioned this before but since we're on the topic, I just want to say how eternally grateful I am that I live in Columbus, Ohio. I'm just a block from the original main Microcenter in the nation that test-beds store layouts, but I've actually had the pleasure of visiting the corporate office in Hilliard. Nice folks, all around. I won my current rig's case in a Facebook contest and picked it up there.


----------



## Pikaru

The PG278Q actually shows up now on pcpartpicker.com so we're slowly but surely getting to the release.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> The PG278Q actually shows up now on pcpartpicker.com so we're slowly but surely getting to the release.


The anticipation is literally eating away at my soul


----------



## Burke888

Capn,

You need to post an update as soon as these things come in stock on Amazon or NewEgg. I am really eager to purchase one of these to replace my Samsung IPS.


----------



## CapnBiggles

If I manage to gather my intestinal fortitude to do this, you can bet your ass I'll report in for you and anyone else. All I've ever known is Samsung IPS/PLS/e-IPS/TN panels at 1080p/60hz so it will be an interesting experience.

I think what makes this so compelling for so many of us is that it's a high price tag, almost too high, and yet, it represents a complete and dynamic shift in how we experience our hobby as enthusiasts and gamers, so where does that really factor in to price? How do you put a value on provenance? Does that hold up over time as other panels migrate into the market? And if they do, how long will that take? How long are you willing to wait to compromise?

It's the eternal question with anything that straddles the line between realistic value and perceived value.

No matter what happens, my next purchase (of any size and resolution) will have G-Sync. So for now, I sit here and contemplate the possibilities


----------



## Burke888

Capn,

Do you think our local Microcenter on Hamilton road (I think that's the road name at least) will have one hooked up to a machine?
I can't imagine the store receiving very many units since it is so expensive.


----------



## CapnBiggles

I think your worries about the Microcenter in Columbus are valid. Big ticket items aren't held in very high quantity, but if they did have it, they'd probably have it hooked up. The hook up most of their inventory near the TV section.

I messaged them on Facebook about it and I haven't gotten a reply - so I'm suspecting this will be a rare thing, but you never know.

The one encouraging thing in our favor is that the Columbus store is the main store. We get a little bit of everything, and we get a lot of things FIRST.

Also you're almost there - it's on Bethel, just one street farther north, parallel to Hamilton. I live off of Kenny Road.


----------



## Thoth420

OCing the display won't help solve it's terrible pixel clock. Fast response and G Sync or something that does the same thing (because F marketing puffery terms) is really what I am after. The higher refresh is just a bonus so I won't need a new display for a bit longer. I am just running single GPU so I doubt half the games I play would benefit fully from above 60hz. I remember those good old 75hz CRT's....I was totally happy with that. 60hz sucks.....that said I never felt the need for triple digits either. 85hz is fine for me.....so with what is around considering all things nothing will beat the ROG right now. I also lack patience.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I remember those good old 75hz CRT's....I was totally happy with that. 60hz sucks.....that said I never felt the need for triple digits either. 85hz is fine for me.....


I was thinking about this just the other day. It seems the technology has been available for quite a while that we could have had 75hz or 85hz LCD monitors since quite a while. But when I look at what's out there, there's nothing available in a "mid-range". I would think there would be a pretty big market for business and home users who have problems with eye strain. I know IPS technology isn't quite up to the level that they could be refreshed at 120hz, but you would think someone could make a sort of "bridge the gap" monitor that is somewhere inbetween.

Also, along those same lines, wouldn't it be possible to create an IPS g-sync panel that just simply has a lower cap on the framerate? Not that I want the swift to become obsolete, but based on what I'm seeing in this thread, people are pretty happy in the 30-60fps range when g-sync is enabled, so it stands to reason that a 1440p or even a 4k g-sync monitor with a lower refresh cap would be perfectly reasonable.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> OCing the display won't help solve it's terrible pixel clock. Fast response and G Sync or something that does the same thing (because F marketing puffery terms) is really what I am after. The higher refresh is just a bonus so I won't need a new display for a bit longer. I am just running single GPU so I doubt half the games I play would benefit fully from above 60hz. I remember those good old 75hz CRT's....I was totally happy with that. 60hz sucks.....that said I never felt the need for triple digits either. 85hz is fine for me.....so with what is around considering all things nothing will beat the ROG right now. I also lack patience.


I am a gamer of approximately the same generation as you with the CRT memories. This is exactly where I am at with this right now in my head. I wish it would just come out so I can make a bad decision and pre-order/buy it already.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I was thinking about this just the other day. It seems the technology has been available for quite a while that we could have had 75hz or 85hz LCD monitors since quite a while. But when I look at what's out there, there's nothing available in a "mid-range". I would think there would be a pretty big market for business and home users who have problems with eye strain. I know IPS technology isn't quite up to the level that they could be refreshed at 120hz, but you would think someone could make a sort of "bridge the gap" monitor that is somewhere inbetween.
> 
> Also, along those same lines, wouldn't it be possible to create an IPS g-sync panel that just simply has a lower cap on the framerate? Not that I want the swift to become obsolete, but based on what I'm seeing in this thread, people are pretty happy in the 30-60fps range when g-sync is enabled, so it stands to reason that a 1440p or even a 4k g-sync monitor with a lower refresh cap would be perfectly reasonable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> I am a gamer of approximately the same generation as you with the CRT memories. This is exactly where I am at with this right now in my head. I wish it would just come out so I can make a bad decision and pre-order/buy it already.


Totally with you guys. Quality of everything these days is so bad. You pay a premium for things (even food.....) done correct and a normal price for pure garbage...add in inflation and it all seems like a big scam. IDK end rant


----------



## Topsu

My local hardware shop has these, gonna pick up next week when I get my paycheck.


----------



## Leyaena

They're all sold out here in Belgium.
Good thing too, because if they'd have had sufficient stock I would've impulse-bought 2 more of these beauties already.
As it stands right now, that'd be pretty hard on my bank account, but with some planning I could probably pull it off ^^

This monitor is amazing, people really seem to underestimate it because it's a TN.
But let me tell you, I've never seen a TN this good before.
The viewing angles are far from perfect, but colour accuracy is really damn impressive


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> I think your worries about the Microcenter in Columbus are valid. Big ticket items aren't held in very high quantity, but if they did have it, they'd probably have it hooked up. The hook up most of their inventory near the TV section.
> 
> I messaged them on Facebook about it and I haven't gotten a reply - so I'm suspecting this will be a rare thing, but you never know.
> 
> The one encouraging thing in our favor is that the Columbus store is the main store. We get a little bit of everything, and we get a lot of things FIRST.
> 
> Also you're almost there - it's on Bethel, just one street farther north, parallel to Hamilton. I live off of Kenny Road.


i live literally 2 football fields from the only microcenter in chicago. when its released ill check there and report back on if they have any and if they are on display.

they had the vg248qe hooked up there when it came out.


----------



## CapnBiggles

I'm not a really big "monitor guy" so the viewing angles thing to me is SUPER weird. I mean, I get it, I've seen it, but it literally doesn't matter to me, personally. That's not even a concern. I can probably count on my hands the amount of times I was staring at my screen indirectly versus directly.

I care about color more (and by that, I don't want it to be some kind of washed out nightmare) and that seems to be satisfied somewhat. I care about motion blur the most, with tearing and stuff a distant second. So all in all, it ticks all the boxes.

Now all I need to do is convince myself it's worth murdering my credit rating over


----------



## Leyaena

The viewing angle thing is mainly a consideration if you don't always have the monitor perfectly in front of you.
There could be a few reasons for this, such as:

- You've got multiple monitors on your desk, and you're using this one as a secondary or tertiary monitor (i.e. to the left or to the right of your central screen)
- Slightly different scenario, but very similar, you want to run a number of these screens in surround, and want to place a monitor to either side of you, at an angle.
- You watch a lot of video content on your monitor, or you like playing some games with a controller, laying back in your chair or slumping, thus watching the screen from a slightly different angle.
- You've got a room-mate/partner/girlfriend/boyfriend/child/teen/etc who likes to come watch over your shoulder while you're gaming, either to cheer you on or to laugh at how badly you're doing, and want to make their viewing experience as good as it can be.

In all of these scenario's except for the last one, the viewing angles shouldn't get too extreme, and the Swift will handle it beautifully. In the last scenario, the person might get a bit of colour shift if they're standing too far away or at an awkward angle. Then again, it's my room-mate's own fault, since he likes to stand far enough away that I can't punch him when he starts mocking me









The colour perfectly matches my IPS, when looking at it straight on, so no issues there. Like I've said before, it's really better than I would've normally expected from a TN panel.


----------



## CapnBiggles

I think a lot of these scenarios are very specialized and circumstantial as well as subjective. I mean, they're all valid don't get me wrong. But I just feel that there is a LOT of angst over viewing angle distortion that seems out of proportion to the reality of the actual detriment. However, I will concede that for people who are greatly bothered by it and have situations where they definitely, no matter what they do, will be forced to view the screen at an odd angle multiple times through daily use, it can develop into an annoyance.

I suppose what bothered me the most was when this monitor was first announced and the minute someone saw "TN" panel there was an immediate wailing and mashing of teeth.

I'm glad to hear however that either way it's a non-issue here.


----------



## Leyaena

Just thought I'd give you a bit of feedback on people's reasoning behind why they think it's important.
Personally, I don't really mind either way, since my PC is literally in the middle of my man cave / media room, and if I want to watch anything I'd rather lay back for, I prefer plopping down into a sofa and watching it on the big screen









The Swift is perfect for the way I use it, and as soon as I find a buyer for my Dell, I'll start looking into replacing it with two more Swifts ^^


----------



## CapnBiggles

No I totally appreciate the context, thanks. I guess my larger issue was observing people go "TN Panel? NO THANKS!" so quickly. Also I have a mancave as well so I hope this will be a similar situation


----------



## Leyaena

I was a bit weary of it being a TN panel at first, especially since I'd grown so used to my IPS over the period that I had it.
Then I went to the release-day event at a (somewhat) local shop, making sure I was there early enough to get my hands on one if I decided on getting one.
Once I saw it in person, 5 minutes is all it took for me to be convinced and fork out the cash.
Now, after about 10 days with the monitor, I'm more convinced than ever that it's a huge milestone for PC gaming in general.
The experience is just. so. good.









Man, I've been raving over this monitor pretty much non-stop since I got it. I sincerely apologise if it's been getting repetitive.
I'm just so happy with this monitor though, it's hard not to rant


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> Just thought I'd give you a bit of feedback on people's reasoning behind why they think it's important.
> Personally, I don't really mind either way, since my PC is literally in the middle of my man cave / media room, and if I want to watch anything I'd rather lay back for, I prefer plopping down into a sofa and watching it on the big screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Swift is perfect for the way I use it, and as soon as I find a buyer for my Dell, I'll start looking into replacing it with two more Swifts ^^


I'll probably end up trying to trade (or sell) my VG248QE for a ~23inch IPS monitor to use as my secondary screen. The ROG Swifts TN viewing angles and color reproduction absolutely will not bother me at all for gaming purposes.


----------



## Pikaru

For those of you that are like myself and absolutely can't wait, the Support page for the PG278Q is now functional (it wasn't last time I checked) and has the manual and the drivers available for download.

http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Manual/


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i live literally 2 football fields from the only microcenter in chicago. when its released ill check there and report back on if they have any and if they are on display.
> 
> they had the vg248qe hooked up there when it came out.


The one on Elston next to where Cub Foods used to be? lol


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I was a bit weary of it being a TN panel at first, especially since I'd grown so used to my IPS over the period that I had it.
> Then I went to the release-day event at a (somewhat) local shop, making sure I was there early enough to get my hands on one if I decided on getting one.
> Once I saw it in person, 5 minutes is all it took for me to be convinced and fork out the cash.
> Now, after about 10 days with the monitor, I'm more convinced than ever that it's a huge milestone for PC gaming in general.
> The experience is just. so. good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I've been raving over this monitor pretty much non-stop since I got it. I sincerely apologise if it's been getting repetitive.
> I'm just so happy with this monitor though, it's hard not to rant


Nah it's fine, I think a lot of here appreciate hearing about how it's performing from someone that actually has it.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> For those of you that are like myself and absolutely can't wait, the Support page for the PG278Q is now functional (it wasn't last time I checked) and has the manual and the drivers available for download.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Manual/


Thx for the link.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> OCing the display won't help solve it's terrible pixel clock. Fast response and G Sync or something that does the same thing (because F marketing puffery terms) is really what I am after. The higher refresh is just a bonus so I won't need a new display for a bit longer. I am just running single GPU so I doubt half the games I play would benefit fully from above 60hz. I remember those good old 75hz CRT's....I was totally happy with that. 60hz sucks.....that said I never felt the need for triple digits either. 85hz is fine for me.....so with what is around considering all things nothing will beat the ROG right now. I also lack patience.


I have a QNIX and overclocking it to 96hz provided a huge improvement in motion blur. It's not really close to 120hz TN level, but it's much, much better than 60hz.


----------



## Pikaru

Lol dbags on ebay already to rape people on prices. Priced at over 1500 US with a ship date of September


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Lol dbags on ebay already to rape people on prices. Priced at over 1500 US with a ship date of September


At least guy offers free expedited shipping.









But for that price I could buy two of these!


----------



## jimlaheysadrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimlaheysadrunk*
> 
> i live literally 2 football fields from the only microcenter in chicago. when its released ill check there and report back on if they have any and if they are on display.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> The one on Elston next to where Cub Foods used to be? lol


that would be the one lol


----------



## pixil8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> For those of you that are like myself and absolutely can't wait, the Support page for the PG278Q is now functional (it wasn't last time I checked) and has the manual and the drivers available for download.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Manual/


So what's the go with the driver listed here for Windows 8 64bit "ASUS_PG278_Windows_8_WHQL" What exactly does it do etc.?

Is it worth installing?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> OCing the display won't help solve it's terrible pixel clock. Fast response and G Sync or something that does the same thing (because F marketing puffery terms) is really what I am after. The higher refresh is just a bonus so I won't need a new display for a bit longer. I am just running single GPU so I doubt half the games I play would benefit fully from above 60hz. I remember those good old 75hz CRT's....I was totally happy with that. 60hz sucks.....that said I never felt the need for triple digits either. 85hz is fine for me.....so with what is around considering all things nothing will beat the ROG right now. I also lack patience.


the link in the 1440p owners club lets you raise the pixel clock, and set higher refresh rates with CRU


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pixil8*
> 
> So what's the go with the driver listed here for Windows 8 64bit "ASUS_PG278_Windows_8_WHQL" What exactly does it do etc.?
> 
> Is it worth installing?


It's just so windows picks up the correct model name etc for your monitor.
Pretty much the only difference it makes is that it won't be listed as a "Generic PNP Monitor" anymore, but will instead display the proper model number.
From a technical standpoint, there's not much of an advantage to installing it, but it certainly doesn't hurt either


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> excuseme guys but this monitors if you set to 60Hz ........... how is its behavior ?
> 
> Are there some problems like all others 120/144Hz models that setted to 60 cause evident lags compared to classic 60Hz native panels ?


help ?


----------



## Leyaena

After setting mine to 60Hz and comparing the results to the native 60Hz IPS panel sitting right next to it, I have noticed little to no difference in lag or stutter between the two. Basically, the monitor behaves like a normal 60Hz native monitor would.

At least - and this is the important bit - if you don't have G-Sync enabled or are running at a perfect, constant 60fps.
If not, the ROG Swift gives you a much, MUCH smoother result, dynamically changing the refresh rate of the monitor to match the frames being output by your GPU. Only, when it's set to 60Hz, it'll treat that as the maximum refresh rate it'll go to, rather than 144Hz.

If you don't mind my asking, is there any reason in particular you'd like it to be set to 60Hz?


----------



## pr1me

Got my Swift.

This little beast is awesome!
Will post some pic later


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Got my Swift.
> 
> This little beast is awesome!
> Will post some pic later


post a picture of a black screen in a completely dark room please, if it's not too much of a problem, i'm curious about the the backlight uniformity.

thanks


----------



## Leyaena

I could totally do that for you if you have another 8 or so hours


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> the link in the 1440p owners club lets you raise the pixel clock, and set higher refresh rates with CRU


Will have to take a look at that thanks! I was aware it would OC but did not know I could change the pixel clock. I will give it a try....still think I am going to go with the Swift asap though. The stand on this thing wobbles and I really don't want to have to buy a monitor arm.


----------



## Bieber4Bambi

One reason to run monitors at lower than maximum refresh rate is because LCD panels tend to get lower gamma as the refresh rate increases. This is something that can be corrected with correct calibration, but it's still going to have a very slight impact in terms of banding due to the pigeon hole principle (unless the input precision is lower than the panel precision.)
So for desktop non-gaming use. This may be something to consider.
Power usage is probably also marginally lower...


----------



## Descadent

for those of you who own the monitor have any of you tried using an dp to hdmi adapter for other devices such as console, tablet, etc?

I would love to be able to hook up my ps4 and xbox one if i ever get swifts to replace my current 3x 1440p's that only have dl dvi. I got a racing sim rig and it's a real hassle to move my rig out front under my triple monitor stand and put it in front of my projector screen with having to unplug 100 things just to play racing games on console lol. I have to do this since obviously ps4/xbox one don't work on dl dvi and these crossovers have no scaler.... would be nice if ps4 and xbox one works with the swift at all with a dp to hdmi adapter for racing games on my sim rig


----------



## Leyaena

I'd give it a try, but unfortunately I don't have an adapter like that.
I'll check at work tomorrow if we've got any of them laying around though, but I can't promise anything


----------



## mybeat

Anyone from Europe and ordered from caseking, was your shipped already?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Will have to take a look at that thanks! I was aware it would OC but did not know I could change the pixel clock. I will give it a try....still think I am going to go with the Swift asap though. The stand on this thing wobbles and I really don't want to have to buy a monitor arm.


I will eventually go G-Sync, but Aussie prices are too high right now, happy enough right now. If your stand wobbles, how are are you hitting the keys?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> post a picture of a black screen in a completely dark room please, if it's not too much of a problem, i'm curious about the the backlight uniformity.
> 
> thanks


Those are (kind of) the closest to what i actually see:


----------



## jchon930

im curious, how does the TN panel on the Swift look exactly like an IPS panel besides the viewing angles? is it only the ROG swift that looks as good as an IPS or do other monitors have as good TN panels?


----------



## Ferreal

Hi all,

Does raising the refresh rate lower the gamma of the monitor? Any difference in color/picture quality? I have a Qnix @ 60hz because it gets too dark at 120hz.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> im curious, how does the TN panel on the Swift look exactly like an IPS panel besides the viewing angles? is it only the ROG swift that looks as good as an IPS or do other monitors have as good TN panels?


It doesn't look like an IPS.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> I'd give it a try, but unfortunately I don't have an adapter like that.
> I'll check at work tomorrow if we've got any of them laying around though, but I can't promise anything


that would be cool if you could! thanks


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I will eventually go G-Sync, but Aussie prices are too high right now, happy enough right now. If your stand wobbles, how are are you hitting the keys?


I use my laptop for everything but gaming.....I know it's crazy. I literally don't even sign into youtube on my gaming desktop. I also don't trust skype running on my gaming computer. My paranoia and distain for background process is beyond insane.









I am an odd duck.

When I do try to game with KB + Mouse with the QNIX though it wobbles like nuts. I have been reserving myself to games I can play with my xbox 360 controller until I can get the Swift.

I love the 1440 but I need my 1ms 144hz....last display had that just was 1080. Swift is really the only way to go for me now.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I use my laptop for everything but gaming.....I know it's crazy. I literally don't even sign into youtube on my gaming desktop. I also don't trust skype running on my gaming computer. My paranoia and distain for background process is beyond insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an odd duck.
> 
> When I do try to game with KB + Mouse with the QNIX though it wobbles like nuts. I have been reserving myself to games I can play with my xbox 360 controller until I can get the Swift.
> 
> I love the 1440 but I need my 1ms 144hz....last display had that just was 1080. Swift is really the only way to go for me now.


new desk perhaps? The Swift will be matched by other companies V.soon, I say be patient, like me. Let the early adopters subsidize things first:thumb:


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> im curious, how does the TN panel on the Swift look exactly like an IPS panel besides the viewing angles? is it only the ROG swift that looks as good as an IPS or do other monitors have as good TN panels?


The Swift is a true 8-bit color panel, like most IPS and unlike most TN. TN being 6-bit dithered most of the time is a large part of where their reduced color accuracy comes from.

There are still slight color shifts due to angle on an 8-bit TN, but much of the gap has been closed. This is validated by the reviews that have measured the color performance of the Swift and it is rather good on an objective level - not just relative to other TN.


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> It doesn't look like an IPS.


oh, i've read somewhere it looks very similar.


----------



## jchon930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> The Swift is a true 8-bit color panel, like most IPS and unlike most TN. TN being 6-bit dithered most of the time is a large part of where their reduced color accuracy comes from.
> 
> There are still slight color shifts due to angle on an 8-bit TN, but much of the gap has been closed. This is validated by the reviews that have measured the color performance of the Swift and it is rather good on an objective level - not just relative to other TN.


are there any other monitors with an 8bit TN or is the Swift ROG the first one ever?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> oh, i've read somewhere it looks very similar.


As I attempted to explain earlier in the thread, but which upset many people, there is a difference in the image due to the viewing angle performance. It affects things even from a normal viewing position where colours, gamma and perceived brightness shifts from the top to bottom of the screen in particular. The colour consistency is therefore not as good as an IPS-type monitor. The colours are rich on the whole and accurately represented centrally, however. When gaming it is these appealing 'vivid' colours that most people like to see and that most TN models don't produce. The 8-bit colour reproduction and pretty generous colour gamut also aid the overall image.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> are there any other monitors with an 8bit TN or is the Swift ROG the first one ever?


The 28" 4K TN panels are 10-bit (for most users - 8-bit really) as well but 8-bit is rare for TN panels. In fact it's rare for IPS-type panels outside of 2560 x 1440 and higher resolutions as well. IPS-type panels handle dithering much better than your typical TN panel, but it's certainly a bonus not having any dithering at all and having all shades represented 'solidly' so to speak.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> The Swift is a true 8-bit color panel, like most IPS and unlike most TN. TN being 6-bit dithered most of the time is a large part of where their reduced color accuracy comes from.
> 
> There are still slight color shifts due to angle on an 8-bit TN, but much of the gap has been closed. This is validated by the reviews that have measured the color performance of the Swift and it is rather good on an objective level - not just relative to other TN.


That's not true. The reduced color accuracy is not a function of 6-bit + FRC. The only thing you would see different between a 6-bit+FRC panel and 8-bit panel is the dithering algorithm creating noise as it does... Dithering. That is if you look very closely... Colorimeters measure RGB luminance and to a hardware sensor, if half the pixels are R60 and the other half are R64 in the measurement area, the sensor will give you a reading corresponding to R62 (simplifying things here). TN panels with a gamut close to the sRGB colorspace, with grayscale calibration @ 6500K g2.2 will look spot on in terms of color accuracy. However, the other disadvantages of TN then come into play such as (possibly, not always) contrast ratio, panel uniformity, and viewing angles.

So no, color accuracy is not a function of bit-depth *in that sense.* Bit depth starts impacting color accuracy when the difference between two consecutive colors is easily noticeable to the human eye. We are talking DeltaE values clearly in excess of 3 here, which isn't going to happen with the bit depths and dithering implementations we are dealing with here. For color errors to bother most people, they would have to be way above a DeltaE of 3.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> That's not true. The reduced color accuracy is not a function of 6-bit + FRC. The only thing you would see different between a 6-bit+FRC panel and 8-bit panel is the dithering algorithm creating noise as it does... Dithering. That is if you look very closely... Colorimeters measure RGB luminance and to a hardware sensor, if half the pixels are R60 and the other half are R64 in the measurement area, the sensor will give you a reading corresponding to R62 (simplifying things here). TN panels with a gamut close to the sRGB colorspace, with grayscale calibration @ 6500K g2.2 will look spot on in terms of color accuracy. However, the other disadvantages of TN then come into play such as (possibly, not always) contrast ratio, panel uniformity, and viewing angles.
> 
> So no, color accuracy is not a function of bit-depth *in that sense.* Bit depth starts impacting color accuracy when the difference between two consecutive colors is easily noticeable to the human eye. We are talking DeltaE values clearly in excess of 3 here, which isn't going to happen with the bit depths and dithering implementations we are dealing with here. For color errors to bother most people, they would have to be way above a DeltaE of 3.


Seems legit


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> im curious, how does the TN panel on the Swift look exactly like an IPS panel besides the viewing angles? is it only the ROG swift that looks as good as an IPS or do other monitors have as good TN panels?


Ive got the Swift..

I moved from a PB278Q and im not complaining

imo very close id say 95% to the PB I used to have.

also it just looks better in games to me compared to the PB


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Well... in my country my preorder got cancelled because swift was not available at all until end of the month, now second preorder was supposed to be ready at 11.8. .. they postponed it also to end of the month...
I live in EU and I have to wait till end of the month like Americans do... really ? Thanks ASUS.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Well... in my country my preorder got cancelled because swift was not available at all until end of the month, now second preorder was supposed to be ready at 11.8. .. they postponed it also to end of the month...
> I live in EU and I have to wait till end of the month like Americans do... really ? Thanks ASUS.


You can order it from any EU country w/o problem. Head overclock to proshop.se and order one. They got 15+ in stock.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> You can order it from any EU country w/o problem. Head overclock to proshop.se and order one. They got 15+ in stock.


Any shop with webpage in English ?


----------



## mrgamer81

Just send an email [email protected] and say u want to buy one. proshop.dk have 15+ in stock.


----------



## piloth

Hi guys,

So I finally got my hands one on and unfortunately I could not ship it to my home were my gaming rig is. So now I have the monitor but no computer with a DVI.

Anyways, I still powered up the screen but the lights at the base do not seem to work. My question is does the monitor need to actually be connected to a source for the lights at the base to work? Would suck if I brought it home just to find out that I need to ship it back.


----------



## Leyaena

The first time you plug it in, the lights on the base-plate are disabled by default in the on-screen menu IIRC.
It's easy enough to turn them on, and I believe the first time you plug it in to a source it even asks you if you'd like them turned on, but the trick is that you need to plug it in to a video source in order to be able to access the OSD.

Once you do have a video source, you can go into the on-screen menu and select System Setup, there should be an option called LIGHT IN MOTION. That's the one you need to enable in order to switch on the lights.


----------



## piloth

Thanks for the quick reply! Can wait to get this to my Battlestation.


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> You can order it from any EU country w/o problem. Head overclock to proshop.se and order one. They got 15+ in stock.


Seems like they only ship to Sweden, there's no choice to select another one when creating an account, haven't tried to contact them via support though.

I'm in the same boat as H4wk, I've ordered one from caseking and their original date was 06.08 and now they changed to: orderer with unknown availability date. I've been waiting for 10 days already


----------



## nyk20z3

Still undecided between this and a Beefy 28" at 4k!

All i play is FPS but not competitively and that is what this monitor seems to be aimed at.After reading up on a lot of compatibility issues with 4K in windows 8.1 i might have to go with the Swift after all.I was disappointed to see the $650 price tag was untrue so that's why i am second guessing myself here.There are a bunch of other monitors available at 4K for that price tag,i am currently pushing a 780 Lighting but will upgrade when i return from deployment so that would help justify 4K a little more perhaps.


----------



## SweWiking

Mybeat & H4wk: Just send Proshop an email, explain that you want to buy the monitor, and where you currently live. Im sure there is no problem to ship the monitor anywhere in EU.

netonnet.se also have the monitor in stock:

http://www.netonnet.se/art/dator/bildskarm/monitor-27-tum-och-storre/asus-rogswiftpg278q/207736.5474/ (copy / paste the link then it works, dunno why it doesnt work to just press it)

http://www.netonnet.se/support/feedback you can contact them here or call: +46 33-488 488
Förnamn: Your name
Efternamn: Surname
Ditt medelande : Your message
Skicka: Send


----------



## Thetbrett

why is Sweden the hotspot for Swifts?


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Mybeat & H4wk: Just send Proshop an email, explain that you want to buy the monitor, and where you currently live. Im sure there is no problem to ship the monitor anywhere in EU.
> 
> netonnet.se also have the monitor in stock:
> 
> http://www.netonnet.se/art/dator/bildskarm/monitor-27-tum-och-storre/asus-rogswiftpg278q/207736.5474/ (copy / paste the link then it works, dunno why it doesnt work to just press it)
> 
> http://www.netonnet.se/support/feedback you can contact them here or call: +46 33-488 488
> Förnamn: Your name
> Efternamn: Surname
> Ditt medelande : Your message
> Skicka: Send


Thanks!, I've just send one to netonnet.se, we'll see if they reply.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Still undecided between this and a Beefy 28" at 4k!
> 
> All i play is FPS but not competitively and that is what this monitor seems to be aimed at.After reading up on a lot of compatibility issues with 4K in windows 8.1 i might have to go with the Swift after all.I was disappointed to see the $650 price tag was untrue so that's why i am second guessing myself here.There are a bunch of other monitors available at 4K for that price tag,i am currently pushing a 780 Lighting but will upgrade when i return from deployment so that would help justify 4K a little more perhaps.


too small for 4k...4k is best at 32"+ ...my opinion though. wait on 4k till monitors get bigger, cheaper, and ips.

while fps's benefit from this monitor so do other games like racing etc and just overall fluidness. i would still get the swift over it.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> That's not true. The reduced color accuracy is not a function of 6-bit + FRC. The only thing you would see different between a 6-bit+FRC panel and 8-bit panel is the dithering algorithm creating noise as it does... Dithering. That is if you look very closely... Colorimeters measure RGB luminance and to a hardware sensor, if half the pixels are R60 and the other half are R64 in the measurement area, the sensor will give you a reading corresponding to R62 (simplifying things here). TN panels with a gamut close to the sRGB colorspace, with grayscale calibration @ 6500K g2.2 will look spot on in terms of color accuracy. However, the other disadvantages of TN then come into play such as (possibly, not always) contrast ratio, panel uniformity, and viewing angles.
> 
> So no, color accuracy is not a function of bit-depth *in that sense.* Bit depth starts impacting color accuracy when the difference between two consecutive colors is easily noticeable to the human eye. We are talking DeltaE values clearly in excess of 3 here, which isn't going to happen with the bit depths and dithering implementations we are dealing with here. For color errors to bother most people, they would have to be way above a DeltaE of 3.


Then why is color banding far worse on 6-bit dithered displays than 8-bit displays?


----------



## Sainth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> Just send an email [email protected] and say u want to buy one. proshop.dk have 15+ in stock.


Got mine from there, fastest delivery ive ever seen. Im not sure if they ship outside scandinavia..


----------



## Arizonian

One post regarding region monitor availability and a political discussion breaks out.







Those never end well.

/thread cleaned for OT discussion.

Moving forward.


----------



## germansoul

Interesting - seems these are simply Grade A panels since they are not warrantied as Pixel Perfect:I know they said these panels are special 8-bit TN, but the ASUS warranty is essentially a Grade A panel warranty.

Actually NONE of their monitors could be considered pixel perfects since all are allowed some variance of dark pixel anomalies.


----------



## Arc0s

Yeah well for $800 they better not have a single dead pixel or it's going back to where ever I end up buying it from (probably Amazon since they have a great return policy)


----------



## Descadent

companies are protected under law at least in U.S. for some dead pixels to be acceptable so they don't get sued every other monitor. so yeah you can still get dead pixels even on a non korean monitor... go figure! lol


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> companies are protected under law at least in U.S. for some dead pixels to be acceptable so they don't get sued every other monitor. so yeah you can still get dead pixels even on a non korean monitor... go figure! lol


Is it the same in US as in EU that you are protected by law that if you by something online you have 14 days to return it to the shop, no matter what.

Asus got 2 dead pixel rule, but if you got 1 dead pixel and bought it online you can return it for a full refound w/o give any reason at all


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Is it the same in US as in EU that you are protected by law that if you by something online you have 14 days to return it to the shop, no matter what.


no depends on return policy and if it's open etc... usually if it's open it's only allowed for an exchange etc but you just can't use something for 30days and be like i I don't want it...but there are some retail stores that are like that ex: best buy, walmart etc.


----------



## Leyaena

How would you guys estimate the odds of the 800 series launching with a few cards supporting multiple DisplayPorts?

I would really like to get two more of these monitors for surround, but that'd mean getting tri-SLI as it stands now. And if I were going to go that route, I would really prefer to be on LGA2011 and have way more VRAM available...

Guess I could always wait it out and see, though.


----------



## Krulani

Obligatory post so nobody sees the offtopic and feels
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> How would you guys estimate the odds of the 800 series launching with a few cards supporting multiple DisplayPorts?
> 
> I would really like to get two more of these monitors for surround, but that'd mean getting tri-SLI as it stands now. And if I were going to go that route, I would really prefer to be on LGA2011 and have way more VRAM available...
> 
> Guess I could always wait it out and see, though.


That seems like a long-term plan. Maybe just wait a bit and see? Haswell-E comes out soon, and we should start getting solid confirmed specs for the 800 series GPU's in a few months or less.


----------



## Burke888

I was wondering if anyone who owns the monitor can comment on Guru 3D's comments concerning that you need a certain mouse?
Guru 3D said the following:

Quality gaming mouse (6400dpi, 1000Hz polling) and/or a quality game controller.

Right now I am running my blue Logitech G5 with 2,000dpi and 1,000 polling a second. On another note, is my mouse any disadvantage? Thanks!


----------



## Leviathan25

I noticed that too. I'm using a 3.5 deathadder at the moment set at 1800 dpi. I can bump it up to 3500 after installing the monitor if it's necessary, but they were quoting almost double that...


----------



## WompaStompa11

I've read a few times that the 1000 Hz polling rate is important. Not sure how much dpi matters. I like using 3000 dpi on my 1600p monitor, but my mouse (G700s) can go up to 8200 dpi.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> How would you guys estimate the odds of the 800 series launching with a few cards supporting multiple DisplayPorts?
> 
> I would really like to get two more of these monitors for surround, but that'd mean getting tri-SLI as it stands now. And if I were going to go that route, I would really prefer to be on LGA2011 and have way more VRAM available...
> 
> Guess I could always wait it out and see, though.


I am also hoping they will release cards with 3 Displayports, they will do that if they are smart and prepare for the future. I am afraid I would otherwise have to find a different monitor that I can at least use in surround. I am just waiting it out for now.

I believe BenQ was smart with the XL2420G, multiple input options and the option to disable Gsync if you don't use Displayport. That way you can use Gsync single screen and disable it when using surround until cards and drivers support Gsync surround. Too bad the screen is only 1080P.


----------



## mrgamer81

Received my new swift yesterday, this time no dead pixel







but i can't get it to run at 144hz without flickering, while 120hz no problem. I think it's got something to do with amd gpu can't handle 144hz with high resolution.


----------



## Topsu

Does gsync make framerate drops seems smoother even compared to not using any kind of vsync?

Or if I do not care about tearing and never use vsync anyways gsync would be useless to me?


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topsu*
> 
> Does gsync make framerate drops seems smoother even compared to not using any kind of vsync?
> 
> Or if I do not care about tearing and never use vsync any ways gsync would be useless to me?


1. Gsync makes it so that whenever there is a frame(s) coming from your GPU it will synchronize it to the refresh rate of your monitor.
2. If you dont care about tearing then yes.


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> I am also hoping they will release cards with 3 Displayports, they will do that if they are smart and prepare for the future. I am afraid I would otherwise have to find a different monitor that I can at least use in surround. I am just waiting it out for now.
> 
> I believe BenQ was smart with the XL2420G, multiple input options and the option to disable Gsync if you don't use Displayport. That way you can use Gsync single screen and disable it when using surround until cards and drivers support Gsync surround. Too bad the screen is only 1080P.


Where did you see the specs of it, do you have any good source?
How many input options does it have?

Would be sweet for it to have a HDMI input so i could actually buy a PS4 and drive it on the monitor aswell while still having the 144 HZ / G-Sync options.

Edit:

Guess i was too lazy to google:
http://pcmonitors.info/benq/benq-xl2420g-and-xl2720g-144hz-g-sync-monitors/

Epic. Making it highly versatile.
Gosh can those freaking companies stop making decisions so hard?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Is there any shop in EU which has it in stock for a price 700€ and ships in entire EU ???


----------



## Topsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybeat*
> 
> 1. Gsync makes it so that whenever there is a frame(s) coming from your GPU it will synchronize it to the refresh rate of your monitor.
> 2. If you dont care about tearing then yes.


Oh ok, I heard some people talk about how they didnt notice their fps drop to 40s with gsync, though D:


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone who owns the monitor can comment on Guru 3D's comments concerning that you need a certain mouse?
> Guru 3D said the following:
> 
> Quality gaming mouse (6400dpi, 1000Hz polling) and/or a quality game controller.
> 
> Right now I am running my blue Logitech G5 with 2,000dpi and 1,000 polling a second. On another note, is my mouse any disadvantage? Thanks!


They are probably referring to the deathadder 2013.

From what i know the only thing Nvidia recommend is 1000hz polling, so your mouse is fine.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/g-sync-v-sync-monitor,3699-3.html
Quote:


> Hope You Have A Fast Mouse
> 
> As a final note, Nvidia makes it a special point to mention that you're best off with a fast mouse should you shift over to a G-Sync-based setup. A polling rate of 1000 Hz will help ensure your input device doesn't negatively affect reaction times.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topsu*
> 
> Oh ok, I heard some people talk about how they didnt notice their fps drop to 40s with gsync, though D:


Some people are less sensible than others to the lack of motion fluidity inherent to low temporal resolution.

I've played with the G-sync mode of the SWIFT for 4 days now. I can tell from my experience that G-sync can't magically make low fps feel like high fps. That's a myth. 40fps still feels mediocre. And for my tastes, unplayable.
So it all depends on your sensibility to these things.


----------



## Thoth420

Hey guys I watched a video review on the Swift and the dude was testing G Sync and he had said had g sync enabled in the nvidia control panel. Then he enabled G sync in the global settings ( from default app preferred) and then what I thought was odd was that he said you needed to enable v sync in game. I thought it was the other way around....wouldn't you disable the in game? Was this a mistake on the reviewers part or me not understanding how it works?


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Some people are less sensible than others to the lack of motion fluidity inherent to low temporal resolution.
> 
> I've played with the G-sync mode of the SWIFT for 4 days now. I can tell from my experience that G-sync can't magically make low fps feel like high fps. That's a myth. 40fps still feels mediocre. And for my tastes, unplayable.
> So it all depends on your sensibility to these things.


You can't compare fps like that, you will still see the same number of frames with G-sync. It's just that G-sync reduces your input lag and shows you the frame when the GPU is ready without waiting for the monitor.


----------



## Topsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Some people are less sensible than others to the lack of motion fluidity inherent to low temporal resolution.
> 
> I've played with the G-sync mode of the SWIFT for 4 days now. I can tell from my experience that G-sync can't magically make low fps feel like high fps. That's a myth. 40fps still feels mediocre. And for my tastes, unplayable.
> So it all depends on your sensibility to these things.


Ok, is there any similiar monitors (144hz + 1440p) without gsync?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topsu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Some people are less sensible than others to the lack of motion fluidity inherent to low temporal resolution.
> 
> I've played with the G-sync mode of the SWIFT for 4 days now. I can tell from my experience that G-sync can't magically make low fps feel like high fps. That's a myth. 40fps still feels mediocre. And for my tastes, unplayable.
> So it all depends on your sensibility to these things.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, is there any similiar monitors (144hz + 1440p) without gsync?
Click to expand...

Look into Qnix or Overlord


----------



## PaleNimbus

Oh hello


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> You can't compare fps like that, you will still see the same number of frames with G-sync. It's just that G-sync reduces your input lag and shows you the frame when the GPU is ready without waiting for the monitor.


True. if you don't have G-sync you can't experience synchronized 40fps/40Hz. But I can give you a way to get a better idea of the situation at least in term of the motion fluidity,

If you posses a game that runs perfectly stable in V-sync at 60fps. This is the kind of fluidity you will experience with G-sync at ~60fps.

Now, if you expect, like some people pretend, that ~40fps under G-sync will feel similar to 60fps under G-sync, you're gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Now, if you expect, like some people pretend, that ~40fps under G-sync will feel similar to 60fps under G-sync, you're gonna be disappointed.


Nobody who understand what they're saying is saying things like that.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> If you posses a game that runs perfectly stable in V-sync at 60fps. This is the kind of fluidity you will experience with G-sync at ~60fps.
> 
> Now, if you expect, like some people pretend, that ~40fps under G-sync will feel similar to 60fps under G-sync, you're gonna be disappointed.


G-sync 60Hz has lower input lag than a stable V-sync 60Hz too.









There are two problems with motion fluidity and frames. You want as many frames per second but you also want the correct amount of motion per frame. G-sync only effects the second but it completely* solves it. Having frames displayed for the correct amount of time is very important, at least as far as feeling fluid goes. G-Sync can simply display each frame for as long as it needs to. With G-sync you never have a frame with 25ms worth of motion displayed for 33.3ms followed by a frame with 25ms of motion displayed for 16.7ms (40 fps at 60Hz).

*The GPU knows exactly how long the last frame was displayed for so it knows how long the simulation (game) needs to run before getting the position data for the next frame but I think some game engines are better about getting the correct position data for each frame to the GPU than others.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey guys I watched a video review on the Swift and the dude was testing G Sync and he had said had g sync enabled in the nvidia control panel. Then he enabled G sync in the global settings ( from default app preferred) and then what I thought was odd was that he said you needed to enable v sync in game. I thought it was the other way around....wouldn't you disable the in game? Was this a mistake on the reviewers part or me not understanding how it works?


I saw a similar video, and had the same question, and nobody here answered it. I don't think people here even understand the question.

To be clear to everyone reading the thread - video reviews are saying that in order to enable G-synch, the game you are playing must have a "V-sync mode", which you must enable. The question is - is this true and what is this about?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> G-sync 60Hz has lower input lag than a stable V-sync 60Hz too.


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> There are two problems with motion fluidity and frames. You want as many frames per second but you also want the correct amount of motion per frame. G-sync only effects the second but it completely* solves it. Having frames displayed for the correct amount of time is very important, at least as far as feeling fluid goes. G-Sync can simply display each frame for as long as it needs to. With G-sync you never have a frame with 25ms worth of motion displayed for 33.3ms followed by a frame with 25ms of motion displayed for 16.7ms (40 fps at 60Hz).


The same happens when the game is running perfectly under V-sync.

I think you don't understand the point I'm trying to get across.
There is no question that ~40fps g-sync is vastly more fluid than the heavy micro stutters that would happen in a [email protected] V-synced scenario.
Like you said the motion itself is synchronized as a result of g-sync mode, which removes the stuttering issue. And as you said it has significantly less input lag than v-sync on at 60Hz.

All I'm saying is:

1) a *perfectly* v-synced [email protected] feels like [email protected]~60fps in terms of *motion fluidity*.
2) G-sync @ ~40fps, feels mediocre even though it isn't stuttering. Simply because a temporal resolution of 40 frames per second is not enough to give a good sense of fluidity,

Hope this clear things up.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I saw a similar video, and had the same question, and nobody here answered it. I don't think people here even understand the question.
> 
> To be clear to everyone reading the thread - video reviews are saying that in order to enable G-synch, the game you are playing must have a "V-sync mode", which you must enable. The question is - is this true and what is this about?


It's a mistake from the reviewer indeed.
You have to disable V-sync in order to use G-sync.


----------



## PaleNimbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I saw a similar video, and had the same question, and nobody here answered it. I don't think people here even understand the question.
> 
> To be clear to everyone reading the thread - video reviews are saying that in order to enable G-synch, the game you are playing must have a "V-sync mode", which you must enable. The question is - is this true and what is this about?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> It's a mistake from the reviewer indeed.
> You have to disable V-sync in order to use G-sync.


I'm not sure it matters. I've heard that G-sync overrides whatever Vsync is on in the game, and this is why you do a global override in the Nvidia Control Panel.

In the manual to my ROG Swift it says that the LED shining red means G-sync is on. It does shine red when I play games (as opposed to white when at the Windows desktop), and I always turn V-sync off in the game settings.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Then why is color banding far worse on 6-bit dithered displays than 8-bit displays?


Color banding =/= Color accuracy! They're not equivalent. They're different problems with different causes.

And no, well-implemented dithering does not show banding. Have you seen any eIPS panel? I didn't know they were 6-bit+FRC until I read about it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> It's a mistake from the reviewer indeed.
> You have to disable V-sync in order to use G-sync.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaleNimbus*
> 
> I'm not sure it matters. I've heard that G-sync overrides whatever Vsync is on in the game, and this is why you do a global override in the Nvidia Control Panel.
> 
> In the manual to my ROG Swift it says that the LED shining red means G-sync is on. It does shine red when I play games (as opposed to white when at the Windows desktop), and I always turn V-sync off in the game settings.


Thanks guys!


----------



## monmak2

Where can I buy this? It's past mid-July.

















































lol


----------



## Bieber4Bambi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> Where can I buy this? It's past mid-July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Just Asus giving the US the treatment that's usually reserved for Europe.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> Where can I buy this? It's past mid-July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


For whatever reason all ROG products release schedule prioritizes EU release 1-2 months earlier than North America. Good news is that its apparently going to be available the week of the 25th over here in the US.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> For whatever reason all ROG products release schedule prioritizes EU release 1-2 months earlier than North America. Good news is that its apparently going to be available the week of the 25th over here in the US.


Yes, we are getting close!


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> For whatever reason all ROG products release schedule prioritizes EU release 1-2 months earlier than North America. Good news is that its apparently going to be available the week of the 25th over here in the US.


Repped for the info







. I was not aware of the week of the 25th. Not too far, I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> Repped for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was not aware of the week of the 25th. Not too far, I guess I'll have to wait.


If you want you can keep tabs @ Asus pcdiy, JJ posts there sometimes?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> For whatever reason all ROG products release schedule prioritizes EU release 1-2 months earlier than North America.


ASUS air freights in items to Europe. They snail mail (boat) virtually everything to the US from China which add's in a month+.


----------



## Leviathan25

Last night, I was trying to do a few tests on my current monitor in anticipation of receiving this one, and I found this interesting.

I loaded up Half-Life 2, and did some frame-rate tests on it. With my current setup (i7, GTX 780 Ti), I'm getting a steady 300fps. My monitor, being 60 hz, obviously can't keep up with that. But what I notice is that even at 300fps, the screen is tearing like crazy. Every turn and shake of the camera results in multiple screen tears. Normally, I might not have even noticed it, but I can see that kind of thing now that I know what to look for.

So there's an option in the game to turn on "v-synch" (ie drop the framerate down to 60fps), so I did that to test. And while it seemed to remove the screen tearing, the game suddenly felt more "blurry". It's hard to explain except to say that it was noticeably worse. One really good section of the game demonstrated this - in the scientists lab (just after you meet the woman), there's a printer that is printing out gieger counter like data. If you focus on the paper being printed, it looks all shakey-blurry with vsync on, but if you turn it off, it becomes crystal clear.

I wonder if anyone has an explanation for the above effect... as I thought the only difference between v-sync and not v-sync would be that it would just simply eliminate screen-tearing - which I admit it seemed to do, but just at the cost of some very werid "choppy-blurry" side-effects.

Once I get the monitor in, I want to do some more tests on it to see the difference. But I was wondering if anyone else experienced this sort of "degredation" effect when turning on v-synch.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Last night, I was trying to do a few tests on my current monitor in anticipation of receiving this one, and I found this interesting.
> 
> I loaded up Half-Life 2, and did some frame-rate tests on it. With my current setup (i7, GTX 780 Ti), I'm getting a steady 300fps. My monitor, being 60 hz, obviously can't keep up with that. But what I notice is that even at 300fps, the screen is tearing like crazy. Every turn and shake of the camera results in multiple screen tears. Normally, I might not have even noticed it, but I can see that kind of thing now that I know what to look for.
> 
> So there's an option in the game to turn on "v-synch" (ie drop the framerate down to 60fps), so I did that to test. And while it seemed to remove the screen tearing, the game suddenly felt more "blurry". It's hard to explain except to say that it was noticeably worse. One really good section of the game demonstrated this - in the scientists lab (just after you meet the woman), there's a printer that is printing out gieger counter like data. If you focus on the paper being printed, it looks all shakey-blurry with vsync on, but if you turn it off, it becomes crystal clear.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has an explanation for the above effect... as I thought the only difference between v-sync and not v-sync would be that it would just simply eliminate screen-tearing - which I admit it seemed to do, but just at the cost of some very werid "choppy-blurry" side-effects.
> 
> Once I get the monitor in, I want to do some more tests on it to see the difference. But I was wondering if anyone else experienced this sort of "degredation" effect when turning on v-synch.


I believe that "blurriness" you're seeing is what people refer to as stuttering. It's a common downside to V-Sync, and probably the main reason Nvidea wanted to create G-Sync. Someone else more knowledgeable than me can post pictures explaining it in further detail.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Last night, I was trying to do a few tests on my current monitor in anticipation of receiving this one, and I found this interesting.
> 
> I loaded up Half-Life 2, and did some frame-rate tests on it. With my current setup (i7, GTX 780 Ti), I'm getting a steady 300fps. My monitor, being 60 hz, obviously can't keep up with that. But what I notice is that even at 300fps, the screen is tearing like crazy. Every turn and shake of the camera results in multiple screen tears. Normally, I might not have even noticed it, but I can see that kind of thing now that I know what to look for.
> 
> So there's an option in the game to turn on "v-synch" (ie drop the framerate down to 60fps), so I did that to test. And while it seemed to remove the screen tearing, the game suddenly felt more "blurry". It's hard to explain except to say that it was noticeably worse. One really good section of the game demonstrated this - in the scientists lab (just after you meet the woman), there's a printer that is printing out gieger counter like data. If you focus on the paper being printed, it looks all shakey-blurry with vsync on, but if you turn it off, it becomes crystal clear.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has an explanation for the above effect... as I thought the only difference between v-sync and not v-sync would be that it would just simply eliminate screen-tearing - which I admit it seemed to do, but just at the cost of some very werid "choppy-blurry" side-effects.
> 
> Once I get the monitor in, I want to do some more tests on it to see the difference. But I was wondering if anyone else experienced this sort of "degredation" effect when turning on v-synch.


Check out the below site. Do any of the images seem close to what you're seeing?

http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-motion-artifacts/


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Last night, I was trying to do a few tests on my current monitor in anticipation of receiving this one, and I found this interesting.
> 
> I loaded up Half-Life 2, and did some frame-rate tests on it. With my current setup (i7, GTX 780 Ti), I'm getting a steady 300fps. My monitor, being 60 hz, obviously can't keep up with that. But what I notice is that even at 300fps, the screen is tearing like crazy. Every turn and shake of the camera results in multiple screen tears. Normally, I might not have even noticed it, but I can see that kind of thing now that I know what to look for.
> 
> So there's an option in the game to turn on "v-synch" (ie drop the framerate down to 60fps), so I did that to test. And while it seemed to remove the screen tearing, the game suddenly felt more "blurry". It's hard to explain except to say that it was noticeably worse. One really good section of the game demonstrated this - in the scientists lab (just after you meet the woman), there's a printer that is printing out gieger counter like data. If you focus on the paper being printed, it looks all shakey-blurry with vsync on, but if you turn it off, it becomes crystal clear.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has an explanation for the above effect... as I thought the only difference between v-sync and not v-sync would be that it would just simply eliminate screen-tearing - which I admit it seemed to do, but just at the cost of some very werid "choppy-blurry" side-effects.
> 
> Once I get the monitor in, I want to do some more tests on it to see the difference. But I was wondering if anyone else experienced this sort of "degredation" effect when turning on v-synch.


Hmm. I recreated that situation on my machine and didn't really notice any blurriness between v-sync on or off. The printer paper did flow out much faster with v-sync off, but it was as clear as it was with v-sync on. I also couldn't really see tearing at 300 fps / 60 Hz / v-sync off -- even looking closely for it.

I only spent about 5 minutes in the game -- which may not have been enough to properly test.


----------



## Spiriva

I feel sorry for you Americans, still no monitors ? Ive got it for about 2 weeks now, and its the single best pc part i ever bought! I placed the monitor next to my gfs ips monitor, and to tell the truth the colors look pretty much the same (when the asus one is set to "warm").

Im flying to New York this week, and im gonna bring a Swift PG278 to my friend, he only needs to pick up a new power cord since we dont use the same in EU as you guys in US.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Hmm. I recreated that situation on my machine and didn't really notice any blurriness between v-sync on or off. The printer paper did flow out much faster with v-sync off, but it was as clear as it was with v-sync on. I also couldn't really see tearing at 300 fps / 60 Hz / v-sync off -- even looking closely for it.
> 
> I only spent about 5 minutes in the game -- which may not have been enough to properly test.


I went back and played again just to make sure I'm not crazy.

Tearing w/o vsync - very easy to see. I just look at a window or a door or some straight edge and wiggle the mouse left and right.

Blurring w/ vsync - more difficult to find places that display it, but the printing paper is very obviously coming out blurred and choppy, and is the best example I could find.

I don't know why it would look different on different hardware. I tried to do a few print screens, but the printed screen looks "perfect" no matter the situation. Heh - I guess that should've been obvious.

Oh well. Can't wait to try it out on this monitor.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I feel sorry for you Americans, still no monitors ? Ive got it for about 2 weeks now, and its the single best pc part i ever bought! I placed the monitor next to my gfs ips monitor, and to tell the truth the colors look pretty much the same (when the asus one is set to "warm").
> 
> Im flying to New York this week, and im gonna bring a Swift PG278 to my friend, he only needs to pick up a new power cord since we dont use the same in EU as you guys in US.


Don't they use 110V instead of 220-230V??


----------



## Descadent

yes but all you need is power cord or adapter. the psu knows the difference. same thing with koreans. you usually get an adapter with koreans too in the u.s.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Does anyone know why it's taking G-Sync monitors so long to migrate into the North American market? Not just the Swift. There are a few others out there two, already out, from different vendors as well. Like AOC. The others have been seemingly artificially delayed form both markets, like the BenQ.

I don't get it. I try to google an answer but all I get is posts about the Swift. Which is fine







, but still, it's sort of weird.


----------



## Descadent

prob because europe and asia are a stronger pc market and closer to china


----------



## Descadent

yay linus


----------



## CapnBiggles

if Linus likes this thing that will be like, the nail in the coffin for me.

But seriously, I mean I get that china/europe is easier logistically and a strong consumer market in certain segments, but this feels almost like a black-out doesn't it? I mean NOTHING? No press, no words, etc? The buyers at Microcenter barely knew anything too.

Meh, just frustrating I suppose.


----------



## Descadent

also


----------



## CapnBiggles

Linus' review is all I needed. What an endorsement. Especially from him. Holy crap.


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> if Linus likes this thing that will be like, the nail in the coffin for me.
> 
> But seriously, I mean I get that china/europe is easier logistically and a strong consumer market in certain segments, but this feels almost like a black-out doesn't it? I mean NOTHING? No press, no words, etc? The buyers at Microcenter barely knew anything too.
> 
> Meh, just frustrating I suppose.


At least they said up front that US release will be early September.......APAC had same release as EU and still no monitors anywhere in Australia with ETA 29th of August.....so you can image how pissed of I'm atm


----------



## Descadent

pcper said they were told by asus, august 26th for U.S.

written review from pcper as well http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-27-Monitor-Review-NVIDIA-G-Sync-2560x1440


----------



## CapnBiggles

Yeah I'm pretty confident end of August is correct for the Swift. My lament is more in the context of the announcement, celebration, and then subsequent vanishing of any and all g-sync monitors as the year wore on, across all sizes and brands.

If anything, this silence coupled with Linus' review only codifies my resolve in acquiring one.


----------



## Descadent

why is this forum making my posts giant white box?!

anyways i said

yeah really makes me want one... really 3 but i'll say it 100 times... not when i need 3 gpus to just be able to hook it up


----------



## johnnyw

I must say im bit dissapointed about Asus QC, monitor on this price range should be totally fault free. First one i got had massive backlight bleed at whole bottom edge area & 1 dead (black), 1x stuck blue & 3x stuck bright dots. Now got replacement today and at first look thought it was fine, but when later went thru it with dead pixel backrounds noticed that this one has single bright dot aswell







Only good thing is that its on very top left corner so dont really notice it at all on use, but for sure it will annoy me when know its there.

But there is not much i can do about it now, single bright dot isnt enough to get this replaced again.


----------



## Burke888

Man I really want one of these now! They are going to sell out, I have a feeling Amazon and NewEgg won't get very many.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah really makes me want one... really 3 but i'll say it 100 times... not when i need 3 gpus to just be able to hook it up


Same here, I want a GPU with 3 displayports.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yay linus


Yep ....not like my mind wasn't already made up but he even answered my question correctly unlike ....other reviewers. Regardless people here beat him to the punch








Now....what to use in the meantime? I sold my QNIX for basically what I paid for it


----------



## mybeat

Just got an reply from netonnet.se , they only ship to Sweden and Norway









Does anyone know rest of Europe availability date? September?


----------



## Pikaru

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/rog-swift-pg278q-g-sync-monitor,3897.html


----------



## Pikaru

Tom's hardware review is up


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I went back and played again just to make sure I'm not crazy.
> 
> Tearing w/o vsync - very easy to see. I just look at a window or a door or some straight edge and wiggle the mouse left and right.
> 
> Blurring w/ vsync - more difficult to find places that display it, but the printing paper is very obviously coming out blurred and choppy, and is the best example I could find.
> 
> I don't know why it would look different on different hardware. I tried to do a few print screens, but the printed screen looks "perfect" no matter the situation. Heh - I guess that should've been obvious.
> 
> Oh well. Can't wait to try it out on this monitor.


Ahh, yes. Doors make the tearing easy to see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/rog-swift-pg278q-g-sync-monitor,3897.html


Thanks. Yet more reading to do.


----------



## xSociety

The pcper review said it's $649. What do I believe?!

~12:15 in the video review.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> The pcper review said it's $649. What do I believe?!
> 
> ~12:15 in the video review.


It definitely will not be $649. Sadly.


----------



## Descadent

the ad on tom's review but links to the pb of course

ugh


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzajroo*
> 
> At least they said up front that US release will be early September.......APAC had same release as EU and still no monitors anywhere in Australia with ETA 29th of August.....so you can image how pissed of I'm atm


Same here. I live in Asia and we were supposed to get it last month.


----------



## littledonny

It's pretty amazing to me that no review has touched on 3D Vision performance yet. Sloppy.


----------



## Fiercy

Hey, guys I usually like to pull the monitor down and under angle to me ( a little ) can you tell me if the image suffers or not.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> It's pretty amazing to me that no review has touched on 3D Vision performance yet. Sloppy.


probably because 3d was so 2010 at this point especially 3dvision


----------



## mbreslin

That Tom's link is hilarious. Can only imagine how fast the swift would sell out at 478$.


----------



## Leyaena

I'd get myself another 2 of them in a heartbeat at that price.
And a third GPU to be able to plug it in, cause I'd be able to afford it with the money I saved and still have some left over for a monitor stand ^^


----------



## mbreslin

The boss (wife) has made it clear that "all you do is surf the web anyway, and pretend that you're still a gamer" so "more than one monitor is ridiculous." So even if they were 100$ I'd only get one. Happy wife, happy life and all that.


----------



## Descadent

stop being on the internet and start playing then!


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The boss (wife) has made it clear that "all you do is surf the web anyway, and pretend that you're still a gamer" so "more than one monitor is ridiculous." So even if they were 100$ I'd only get one. Happy wife, happy life and all that.


Lately i feel the same.. lol


----------



## mbreslin

Luckily she doesn't know for my actual usage I could be fine with a 500$ build instead of 5k$ for a 5960x build. :x


----------



## Descadent

my wife watches enough housewives and project runway and whatever crappy shows are on E! that it's not something I have to worry about


----------



## kache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> The boss (wife) has made it clear that "all you do is surf the web anyway, and pretend that you're still a gamer" so "more than one monitor is ridiculous." So even if they were 100$ I'd only get one. Happy wife, happy life and all that.


Really?

And, let me guess, she spends thousands on other crap she likes, like clothes, shoes or anything else?


----------



## CapnBiggles

Mine doesn't. She's responsible, level-headed, and supports my interests and hobby. Which is why I listen to her and respect her input. Unfortunately.









I think if I show her the Linus video it may help convince her though. There's a difference between an extravagance and an investment.


----------



## Scotty99

I cannot afford this monitor, when are the 1080p 144hz gsync enabled monitors hitting the market? I know benq has one coming out, but it seems all the gsync monitors have been pushed back for one reason or another?


----------



## kache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Mine doesn't. She's responsible, level-headed, and supports my interests and hobby. Which is why I listen to her and respect her input. Unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I show her the Linus video it may help convince her though. There's a difference between an extravagance and an investment.


You listen to her, but you're the one who makes the decision at the end. And she has to accept that. If she doesn't, the door is there.
Why the hell are you people letting women walk all over you?


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I cannot afford this monitor, when are the 1080p 144hz gsync enabled monitors hitting the market? I know benq has one coming out, but it seems all the gsync monitors have been pushed back for one reason or another?


Get the Asus 144hz and add a gsync module to it. That's what I may do. I don't want a TN 2.5k monitor really but I have a good monitor now that just needs gsync


----------



## Scotty99

Really dont want to do that, as it voids the original asus warranty. We were supposed to see proper gsync monitors by now, they just havent hit the market for some reason. Also, once the gsync monitors do come out they will be cheaper than buying the asus+kit i assume.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kache*
> 
> You listen to her, but you're the one who makes the decision at the end. And she has to accept that. If she doesn't, the door is there.
> Why the hell are you people letting women walk all over you?


Well. I make it a point not to argue with mine, especially when she's right.

"all you do is surf the web anyway, and pretend that you're still a gamer"

This is pretty much spot on (sadly.) My steam library is a wasteland of unfinished/unplayed games. I get excited about the next big game and barely touch it. Most recently with titanfall.

Games still to come this year that I will buy and eventually not/barely play: Hyrule Warriors, Dragon Age, Borderlands prequel, Far Cry 4, The Crew, possibly GTAVPC because why not.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kache*
> 
> You listen to her, but you're the one who makes the decision at the end. And she has to accept that. If she doesn't, the door is there.
> Why the hell are you people letting women walk all over you?


Hahaha okay.

Anyway back to the actual point of this thread - I thinks these reviews are great. I can't wait to see the domestic reviews start to pour in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Well. I make it a point not to argue with mine, especially when she's right.
> 
> "all you do is surf the web anyway, and pretend that you're still a gamer"
> 
> This is pretty much spot on (sadly.) My steam library is a wasteland of unfinished/unplayed games. I get excited about the next big game and barely touch it. Most recently with titanfall.
> 
> Games still to come this year that I will buy and eventually not/barely play: Hyrule Warriors, Dragon Age, Borderlands prequel, Far Cry 4, The Crew, possibly GTAVPC because why not.


As I've aged my activities have "diversified" in a similar fashion









Though I don't think I'm so far gone - I still manage to *eventually* get to a lot of my stuff. I think being part of a podcast and a youtube show about gaming helps a ton.

But I'm still a gamer at heart! This monitor is the perfect 'next big thing', as is G-Sync in general.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Mine doesn't. She's responsible, level-headed, and supports my interests and hobby. Which is why I listen to her and respect her input. Unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I show her the Linus video it may help convince her though. There's a difference between an extravagance and an investment.


just show her:

http://fat.gfycat.com/PlasticSpottedHerald.webm

ALL PRAISE GABEN

edit: guess forums doesn't support webm but just click the link


----------



## Bieber4Bambi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kache*
> 
> You listen to her, but you're the one who makes the decision at the end. And she has to accept that. If she doesn't, the door is there.
> Why the hell are you people letting women walk all over you?


"The door is there" ? Seriously? That's spoken like somebody who hasn't invested years in a relationship, with all the compromises that go with it.
Some battles are worth fighting. Others are not. A dumb monitor is not worth losing a happy marriage for. (The fact that she said "sure, honey, when I suggested buying one is irrelevant in this.)


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just show her:
> 
> http://fat.gfycat.com/PlasticSpottedHerald.webm
> 
> ALL PRAISE GABEN
> 
> edit: guess forums doesn't support webm but just click the link


This is fantastic, and you're a fantastic person.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bieber4Bambi*
> 
> "The door is there" ? Seriously? That's spoken like somebody who hasn't invested years in a relationship, with all the compromises that go with it.
> Some battles are worth fighting. Others are not. A dumb monitor is not worth losing a happy marriage for. (The fact that she said "sure, honey, when I suggested buying one is irrelevant in this.)


September will be 10 years married. Been with her around 13 and change. I wouldn't normally throw that all away for a computer monitor but we're talking about G-Sync, ULMB, 1440p, 144hz, *all in the same monitor.* Marriage _Shmarriage._

/s


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> probably because 3d was so 2010 at this point especially 3dvision


Clearly, considering ASUS's flagship gaming monitor supports it at a previously unsupported resolution.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Clearly, considering ASUS's flagship gaming monitor supports it at a previously unsupported resolution.


In fairness, nvidia barely cares about it anymore.

http://helixmod.blogspot.com/2014/07/decline-of-3d-vision.html?utm_source=BP_recent


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Clearly, considering ASUS's flagship gaming monitor supports it at a previously unsupported resolution.


so does my sony projector, samsung, and lg tv's but your point? lol

It's not marketed as a 3d device clearly. it's more of a well it happens to do 3d if you want it but you have the option so here


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so does my sony projector, samsung, and lg tv's but your point? lol
> 
> It's not marketed as a 3d device clearly. it's more of a well it happens to do 3d if you want it but you have the option so here


It does 3D Vision at 1440p. That's the highest resolution of any consumer stereoscopic device in the world, and is probably the best 3D experience as well. You don't think that's worth a quick review?


----------



## Bieber4Bambi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> September will be 10 years married. Been with her around 13 and change. I wouldn't normally throw that all away for a computer monitor but we're talking about G-Sync, ULMB, 1440p, 144hz, *all in the same monitor.* Marriage _Shmarriage._
> 
> /s


You're right! How could I have been so blind?!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> It does 3D Vision at 1440p. That's the highest resolution of any consumer stereoscopic device in the world, and is probably the best 3D experience as well. You don't think that's worth a quick review?


personal opinion? no because it's just 3d that will require less aa because of 1440p but even more demanding at 1440p. it's still the same thing.

i'd be surprised if 3dvision is a money making perk anymore...people simply care more about more pixels now , plus nvidia isn't exactly on top of things to get support for it or add support... i mean the community basically makes 3d not suck in games...which is said that the community are the ones doing it not the main company nvidia

maybe if glasses came in the box but the point of this monitor is gsync and 144fps at 1440p with 3d just happen to be included


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> personal opinion? no because it's just 3d that will require less aa because of 1440p but even more demanding at 1440p. it's still the same thing.
> 
> i'd be surprised if 3dvision is a money making perk anymore...people simply care more about more pixels now , plus nvidia isn't exactly on top of things to get support for it or add support... i mean the community basically makes 3d not suck in games...which is said that the community are the ones doing it not the main company nvidia
> 
> maybe if glasses came in the box but the point of this monitor is gsync and 144fps at 1440p with 3d just happen to be included


I just think it would be prudent for a professional review site to test out a feature of the monitor. I suppose some of them don't have the hardware on hand, but Toms? They are using serious equipment to test the monitor. It's just sloppy imo.


----------



## CapnBiggles

I think most review sites just presume that's not why anyone cares about this monitor. It's not true, there is a small but dedicated community of 3d Gamers still (see that link I posted to hear their lament at being left behind by nvidia), but sadly I don't think they constitute a large enough demographic or consolidated voice to challenge this presumption. Ergo, no one is wasting their time including the feature, even though by the purest definition of a thorough review, it should be done.

I mean, beyond that, what can you do?


----------



## Arc0s

PCDIY overview:
ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q G-SYNC Monitor Definitive O&#8230;: http://youtu.be/ANPX0DQxalA


----------



## Diogenes5

Man, I wish, this monitor makes me wish I had sold my 7970 at the height of the bitcoin craze and gotten a 770 instead for the gsync compatibility.


----------



## supermiguel

is it worth it selling both of my 290x to get NVIDIA cards for G-SYNC?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> is it worth it selling both of my 290x to get NVIDIA cards for G-SYNC?


depends on how good the 800 series is and if nvidia decides to do more than 3gb and more than 256bit bus for me to ever go back to nvidia personally... oh and it needs more than one display port input that can do 1440 @144hz so won't need 3 damn cards for surround

so we'll see


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> I think most review sites just presume that's not why anyone cares about this monitor. It's not true, there is a small but dedicated community of 3d Gamers still (see that link I posted to hear their lament at being left behind by nvidia), but sadly I don't think they constitute a large enough demographic or consolidated voice to challenge this presumption. Ergo, no one is wasting their time including the feature, even though by the purest definition of a thorough review, it should be done.
> 
> I mean, beyond that, what can you do?


Indeed. Speaking as a reviewer, the reason I'm not testing 3D Vision on this monitor is because I don't have the Nvidia 3D Vision 2 set. And because it isn't included with the monitor and isn't something ASUS provides. It's something I don't really want to buy myself, especially when I don't have use for it outside of reviewing a select few monitors. I'm also concerned about time as I've already had to put my review on hold whilst ASUS uses the review samples for various events (including upcoming i52).

I'm still in two minds about it though. If there are enough people out there who are still interested in 3D (interest is dwindling - you may notice monitors haven't come bundled with 3D Vision or proprietary alternatives for a long time) then that might just persuade me. Somebody should start a poll asking: "Who is interested in the 3D Vision 2 performance of the ASUS ROG SWIFT". Or something along those lines.









Edit: Poll - http://www.overclock.net/t/1507139/who-is-interested-in-nvidia-3d-vision-on-the-asus-pg278q


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

SO it seems in most of the europe wide-availability is gonna be 18.8... as also in my country this date was so far confirmed as most probable for this monitor to be in stock..
One more week, one more. ... I hope !


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> SO it seems in most of the europe wide-availability is gonna be 18.8... as also in my country this date was so far confirmed as most probable for this monitor to be in stock..
> One more week, one more. ... I hope !


That's good news, if true, where did you get that date from?


----------



## kache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bieber4Bambi*
> 
> "The door is there" ? Seriously? That's spoken like somebody who hasn't invested years in a relationship, with all the compromises that go with it.
> Some battles are worth fighting. Others are not. A dumb monitor is not worth losing a happy marriage for. (The fact that she said "sure, honey, when I suggested buying one is irrelevant in this.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> September will be 10 years married. Been with her around 13 and change. I wouldn't normally throw that all away for a computer monitor but we're talking about G-Sync, ULMB, 1440p, 144hz, *all in the same monitor.* Marriage _Shmarriage._
> 
> /s


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_costs#Loss_aversion_and_the_sunk_cost_fallacy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escalation_of_commitment

http://www.lifehack.org/articles/communication/how-the-sunk-cost-fallacy-makes-you-act-stupid.html


----------



## Sideways8LV

Linus Tech Tips just released their video review.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdqTIfNv2DE&list=UUXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Linus Tech Tips just released their video review.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdqTIfNv2DE&list=UUXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw


This was posted a bit earlier. I don't think I've seen Linus gush so hard.


----------



## Sideways8LV

He 'gushed' pretty hard over the Asus 27" PLS monitor last year. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5iCuzYLN3w


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Linus Tech Tips just released their video review.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdqTIfNv2DE&list=UUXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw


day late, dollar short!


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> He 'gushed' pretty hard over the Asus 27" PLS monitor last year. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5iCuzYLN3w


Let me ammend myself - I never saw him gush so hard over a TN gaming panel outside of the latest BenQ stuff. (fully acknowledging this ain't yo daddy's TN Panel)


----------



## Sideways8LV

Funnily enough, I watched it yesterday and thought about posting. It wasn't until I found myself bored at work that I decided to pull the trigger and post heh.


----------



## Bieber4Bambi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kache*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_costs#Loss_aversion_and_the_sunk_cost_fallacy
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escalation_of_commitment
> http://www.lifehack.org/articles/communication/how-the-sunk-cost-fallacy-makes-you-act-stupid.html


All of which start with the condition that you have something bad going on that's without repair. This obviously surprises you, but a lot of people value the relationship with their SO above anything else, and want it to continue for as long as they live. It makes them happy. To reduce it to the cold terms that you've so unsuccessfully tried to apply: for most, the marginal utility of a relationship is much higher than that of an otherwise fantastic monitor. I sincerely hope that you will experience this one day.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Peace, brothers. It's clear there's a line in the sand in regards to perspectives on the other stuff, and frankly you're either on the fedora-wearing men's rights crazy fruit punch side of things where you're comparing free-market capitalist principles to personal relationships (which, in fairness, have a modicum of merit only insofar that relationships ARE a series of compromises), or you're still living within the realm of reason. There's no reason to really expand the dialogue here.

I appreciate the candor and acknowledgement people have on the dynamics of relationships, but try not to feed too much into this conversation and de-rail the thread from the topic of ROG Swift and G-Sync.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Indeed. Speaking as a reviewer, the reason I'm not testing 3D Vision on this monitor is because I don't have the Nvidia 3D Vision 2 set. And because it isn't included with the monitor and isn't something ASUS provides. It's something I don't really want to buy myself, especially when I don't have use for it outside of reviewing a select few monitors. I'm also concerned about time as I've already had to put my review on hold whilst ASUS uses the review samples for various events (including upcoming i52).
> 
> I'm still in two minds about it though. If there are enough people out there who are still interested in 3D (interest is dwindling - you may notice monitors haven't come bundled with 3D Vision or proprietary alternatives for a long time) then that might just persuade me. Somebody should start a poll asking: "Who is interested in the 3D Vision 2 performance of the ASUS ROG SWIFT". Or something along those lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Poll - http://www.overclock.net/t/1507139/who-is-interested-in-nvidia-3d-vision-on-the-asus-pg278q


It seems like you're going to review the monitor so incredibly late that at least picking up the glasses and doing a thorough review on 3d vision support would be a way to ad something to the discussion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kache*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_costs#Loss_aversion_and_the_sunk_cost_fallacy
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escalation_of_commitment
> 
> http://www.lifehack.org/articles/communication/how-the-sunk-cost-fallacy-makes-you-act-stupid.html


For the sunk cost fallacy to apply you've got to not only have a negative experience going forward but know for certain you will have one. I can't see the future but going by the last 13 years I just don't see it.


----------



## zacker

holly mother of god it costs 895 euro in greece !


----------



## CapnBiggles

Yeah the Euro prices are just awful.







Sorry dudes.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> He 'gushed' pretty hard over the Asus 27" PLS monitor last year. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5iCuzYLN3w


Rightfully so!


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> depends on how good the 800 series is and if nvidia decides to do more than 3gb and more than 256bit bus for me to ever go back to nvidia personally... oh and it needs more than one display port input that can do 1440 @144hz so won't need 3 damn cards for surround
> 
> so we'll see


I don't understand this post, my Nvidia cards have been >256 bit bus for years now, since I got my GTX 680 and then Titans, and of course the Titans have >3GB RAM. My AMD 6950s were the last cards I owned with a 256-bit bus.

I agree that we need more display port, but on the other hand I have gotten a lot of use out of three DVI ports and I have used the HDMI as well... the cards do need some ventilation and I don't want triple slot so a single display port was probably a good idea at the time.

To be honest I get the feeling Nvidia surprised themselves with G-sync, I am just glad my Titans can do G-sync at all.


----------



## Descadent

what's not to get? 256bit bus and 3gb of ram isn't enough compared to what amd is doing... as i was talking about needing 3... 256bit bus and 3gb of ram isn't enough for 7680x1440. it's why i went from 2 780 ti's to 2 290x vapor's and the difference was staggering in games at that resolution. all the 780 ti's did was choke constantly because of the 3gb wall causing me to turn down settings on $1300 worth of gpu's to stay under the vram limit, which totally defeated the purpose of expensive graphics cards...

amd just simply scales better at that resolution partially because of the memory bus


----------



## Asmodian

Uh... but the 780 Ti has a 384 bit bus (and with a higher clock speed it has more memory bandwidth than a 290X) and >3GB is what the Titan line is for. I was simply not sure how your statement made any sense as Nvidia already moved past where you wanted them to move past and they did it before AMD did.

Not that the AMDs are bad cards at all, espically for the price, but without G-sync and with AMDs issues maxing out display port they really aren't a good option for those in this thread.


----------



## Descadent

excuse me that's what i meant...but sorry my 290x's have a 512 bit bus... and a 780 ti is inferior to a 290x at 7680x1440. as are most nvidia cards in surround/eyefinity. amd just scales better. i mean i get 30-40fps more in assetto corsa/iracing/grid autosport and hell even bf4/titanfall(bf4 and titanfall are probably the biggest difference) at 7680x1440 since i switched to 2 290x's over 2 780 ti. it was a whopping difference... 3gb on nvidia is such a choke point at that resolution.

and no reason to buy titan blacks when i bought two cheaper than 780 ti, 290x vapor-x's that out perform two 780 ti acx's at 7680x1440.

either way just because someone has amd doesn't it isn't relevant to this monitor.... it still can use 1440p at 144hz w/ ulmb. gsync is least of my concerns considering it isn't even implemented yet in the drivers for surround....so wouldn't even be using it anyways if I had nvidia...but won't be getting it regardless because i refuse to buy 3 gpu's to be able to use 3 swifts anyways. so they need to come out with multi dp input cards so I just need two, but I have a feeling they won't so people are forced to buy 3 gpu's if they want this monitor in surround

Plus amd user's will get freesync eventually too. yay for competition...


----------



## Asmodian

My SLI Titans rock 7680x1440 and I have owned them for over a year, I assume you are simply choosing to ignore the Titans due to price?

Memory bandwidth is more than just bit-width. A 780 Ti is 384-bit @ 7GHz while the 290X is 512-bit at 5GHz, so they have basically the same memory bandwidth with the edge slightly in favor of the 780 Ti.

Anyway it doesn't matter, for this screen you would have to be crazy to get an AMD, though I could see why you might want one even if you had AMDs already. G-Sync isn't cheap though, I would probably get a different 120+ Hz display if I had AMD cards. Sadly I keep hearing reports of flickering problems with AMD card's displayport at [email protected] or [email protected]

EDIT: Wait three 780s I can buy on Newegg have 6 GB of RAM and are ~$600, much less than a Titan. So slightly better memory bandwidth and 50% more RAM, why don't they work well for 7680x1440?


----------



## Descadent

it does matter.i'm straight up telling you with my own wallet 780 ti's suck balls at 7680x1440 compared to 290x's. i mean i've spent over $3k in graphics card to determine the better ones, and made my money back on my 780 ti's. thank god they are gone. such a waste of money at my res.

and yes i refuse to buy titans. there is no need for them. i guarantee you don't get that much more fps over me, and you spent twice as much more...the price to performance ratio for titans is pathetic especially after they released the ti. my monitors are 60hz anyways so as long as i'm not getting under 60 i'm fine. not to mention i don't even play fps games in eyefinity/surround because of the ******ed fisheye effect. so 2 290x's with mantle in bf4 is a joke to run. I only use eyefinity or surround in racing sims as i have a racing sim rig

i haven't heard anything with problems at 144hz 1440p. and they already know and are fixing the 4k 60hz issue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> EDIT: Wait three 780s I can buy on Newegg have 6 GB of RAM and are ~$600, much less than a Titan. So slightly better memory bandwidth and 50% more RAM, why don't they work well for 7680x1440?


gpu itself isn't as fast. still need the horsepower. which 290x still has more. it could work but i won't even own 3 cards so i didn't look at a 780 6gb. i mean sure two would work but i need the extra oomph from ti or 290x in order to not have a need for 3 gpus. plus 3 780s still costs more than 2 290x's obviously...just 2 780 6gb won't perform as well as 2 290xs or even 2 780ti's that aren't hitting vram wall.

and for the record my 2 sapphire 290x vapor-x were $469 a piece where as the two evga 780 ti acx's i had were $650 a piece after rebate. so i actually got some money back switching to 290x's and got more performance... can't beat that.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kache*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_costs#Loss_aversion_and_the_sunk_cost_fallacy
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escalation_of_commitment
> 
> http://www.lifehack.org/articles/communication/how-the-sunk-cost-fallacy-makes-you-act-stupid.html


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear_of_commitment

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rationalization_(making_excuses)


----------



## Bieber4Bambi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> either way just because someone has amd doesn't it isn't relevant to this monitor.... it still can use 1440p at 144hz w/ ulmb.


Does that w/ stand for 'without' or 'with' ?

Because ULMB on works for 120Hz and lower, and AFAIK only with Nvidia GPUs.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bieber4Bambi*
> 
> Does that w/ stand for 'without' or 'with' ?
> 
> Because ULMB on works for 120Hz and lower, and AFAIK only with Nvidia GPUs.


ulmb cannot be used with gsync at the same time you have to pick either or.

and w/ is with... w/o is without...


----------



## Bieber4Bambi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> ulmb cannot be used with gsync at the same time you have to pick either or. and ulmb is how you reduce motion blur.


I understand that it can't be used at the same time.
But I've seen reports that ULMB without G-Sync can only be enabled with Nvidia GPUs only.


----------



## Descadent

good question. i thought i heard on the review videos that came out yesterday that it does but i might have misheard


----------



## Bieber4Bambi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> good question. i thought i heard on the review videos that came out yesterday that it does but i might have misheard


It doesn't work in the VG248QE upgrade kit on anything else than Nvidia (http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1109# ). Unlikely that it will suddenly work on the Swift, but maybe Asus was able to convince them.


----------



## Descadent

that's lame....owell. still 144hz 1440p at the end of the day


----------



## Leviathan25

I think if I had an amd machine, I'd go for the benq 1080 144hz monitors: http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-XL2720Z-27-inch-Performance-Monitor/dp/B00GWFNMJS

That or the korean monitors, and overclock them.

I don't think I would buy one of these for an amd machine because you're paying for a lot of things you won't be using.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I think if I had an amd machine, I'd go for the benq 1080 144hz monitors: http://www.amazon.com/BenQ-XL2720Z-27-inch-Performance-Monitor/dp/B00GWFNMJS
> 
> That or the korean monitors, and overclock them.
> 
> I don't think I would buy one of these for an amd machine because you're paying for a lot of things you won't be using.


Exactly, I have 3x Overlord IPS "120 Hz" (actually one cannot do better than 110 so that is what I run at). They have noticeable motion blur being IPS but they feel nice and smooth and are a lot cheaper than 3x of these if you aren't going to get ULMB or G-sync.


----------



## Descadent

in the jj review (pcdiy on youtube) of the swift he talks about those OC ips monitors and the fact that they can overclock but create inconsistencies across the panel itself. not sure if he was saying that so people buy the swift or if he had a valid point?

while my crossovers are only 60hz...the motion blur is pretty bad on them though. They're pretty that's for sure but sometimes the blur is too obvious


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> in the jj review (pcdiy on youtube) of the swift he talks about those OC ips monitors and the fact that they can overclock but create inconsistencies across the panel itself. not sure if he was saying that so people buy the swift or if he had a valid point?
> 
> while my crossovers are only 60hz...the motion blur is pretty bad on them though. They're pretty that's for sure but sometimes the blur is too obvious


As far as I know IPS usually doesn't suffer inconsistencies across the panel. The one that does is PLS (Qnix/X-star). Mine has very weird inconsistent gamma blotches across the screen (plus overall gamma is lower)and banding when overclocked and it gets worse as you overclock higher. Like the upper right area is darker than the center while the left is darker as well but not as much as the right and this strange vertical band running down the left side of the screen. It's actually been getting worse as time goes on as I've had the X-star for over a year. If I switch back to 60hz it all goes away but like hell I'm going to use 60hz lol. It's been talked about in the Qnix thread. If I had known I would have kept my Overlord instead of sell it to fund the X-star, you really do get what you pay for. It's the reason why I can't wait to get my hands on a Swift!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> As far as I know IPS usually doesn't suffer inconsistencies across the panel. The one that does is PLS (Qnix/X-star). Mine has very weird inconsistent gamma blotches across the screen (plus overall gamma is lower)and banding when overclocked and it gets worse as you overclock higher. Like the upper right area is darker than the center while the left is darker as well but not as much as the right and this strange vertical band running down the left side of the screen. It's actually been getting worse as time goes on as I've had the X-star for over a year. If I switch back to 60hz it all goes away but like hell I'm going to use 60hz lol. It's been talked about in the Qnix thread. If I had known I would have kept my Overlord instead of sell it to fund the X-star, you really do get what you pay for. It's the reason why I can't wait to get my hands on a Swift!


I haven't really heard about such inconsistencies with the Overlords. It was doing really well in the tomshardware review. I wonder if it only happens if you push it too far? I suppose I will end up spending the extra $125 for it over the QNIX. The Swift kind of bites you in the ass since it's the only 1440p monitor with G-sync to my knowledge, yet it's a TN panel. But it has no competition so they can get away with the $800 price tag for now. I wonder if ASUS will make an IPS monitor with G-Sync?


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I haven't really heard about such inconsistencies with the Overlords. It was doing really well in the tomshardware review. I wonder if it only happens if you push it too far? I suppose I will end up spending the extra $125 for it over the QNIX. The Swift kind of bites you in the ass since it's the only 1440p monitor with G-sync to my knowledge, yet it's a TN panel. But it has no competition so they can get away with the $800 price tag for now. I wonder if ASUS will make an IPS monitor with G-Sync?


Yea the Overlords are fine when you OC them. The PLS at 96hz is barely noticeable; 120hz is very noticeable; 129hz, which was my max, was horrendous. I keep mine at 110hz for best balance of weird display anomalies and hz. I believe Overlord is on the list for G-sync modules so they may try to make one eventually. The problem is Nv keeps delaying it or giving preferential treatment for the larger vendors. For the time being, and probably for quite awhile longer, the Rog Swift will most likely be the only 144hz/G-Sync 1440p monitor.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

weeeee, got an email that monitor is ordered from distributor and on its way to warehouse in my city and I should be able to pick it up this Friday !


----------



## Ferreal

I have a Qnix and I'm thinking about getting this Asus ROG Swift. Anybody here have experienced with both? I'm mostly concerned about the colors.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> I have a Qnix and I'm thinking about getting this Asus ROG Swift. Anybody here have experienced with both? I'm mostly concerned about the colors.


Check out some reviews like the one on Tom's Hardware. They compared it to several monitors including the Overlord X270OC. It's not a Qnix but it's an IPS and should be about on par with the Qnix


----------



## Descadent

well qnix isn't an ips it's a pls where as swift is a tn... so yeah


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well qnix isn't an ips it's a pls where as swift is a tn... so yeah


PLS is Samsung's latest take on IPS technology, isn't it? I mean, it has all the attributes of newer IPS monitors.


----------



## .Cerberus

Has anyone tried to mount this to a monitor arm/desktop mount. I was wondering if the base lighting would cause any issues?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Has anyone tried to mount this to a monitor arm/desktop mount. I was wondering if the base lighting would cause any issues?


It uses a metal contact but it doesn't get in the way of using another stand. Obviously you would lose the functionality of the 'Light In Motion' feature, nothing else.


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> I have a Qnix and I'm thinking about getting this Asus ROG Swift. Anybody here have experienced with both? I'm mostly concerned about the colors.


Don't have Swift yet (still on backorder), but I can tell you straight away if you like gaming and you pedant about fluidity and sharpness then QNIX is bad choice, I "upgraded" from 27S950D to QNIX and first thing I've noticed was really noticable blur on QNIX compared to 950D also for some reason in Titanfall I'm getting really bad stuttering on QNIX (all settings on low, no AA, running 780Ti). few weeks ago had Asus VG278HE on my desk plugged it in and game was suddenly more fluid, no stuttering and much sharper compared to QNIX.

color difference was noticeable, on VG278HE looked washed but this should be better with Swift. Also I intend to game on it, so don't really care about color accuracy if I don't get any stutter and fluidity of 120hz+


----------



## Asmodian

I think all the screen going inconsistent reports are not with the Overlord X270OC, I have never seen anything like that. I have had 5 different screens; one exchanged and I own 4. All of them were very similar except the one I exchanged because it had a noticeably dimmer and yellower backlight, it was actually warmer than 6500K at ~6300K while the rest run a bit cooler than 6500K. You cannot calibrate (use the Video Card LUT) when in surround so inconsistent backlights hurt a lot.

None of the X270OCs have done 120Hz without having at least rare purple horizontal lines, some go black, some start flickering. One has a nasty hum at >100 Hz, I have some epoxy for it but haven't applied it. It is also hard to get DVI cables which work; I have "broken" two cables for 120Hz by bending them too much and it wasn't very much bending. All of them have worked fine at 110 Hz and some are good at 118 Hz but no luck with long term 120Hz which makes me sad because I also use one of them as my video watching screen.

I will probably still use them as my video screen because even these good TNs (I am judging based off of my experience with the PB287Q) have that slight "shimmer" even with small changes in vertical viewing angle which bothers me.

On the other hand the motion blur seems slight better on the very fast TN PB287Q @ 60 Hz compared to the IPS Overlords at 110 Hz. I am really looking forward to this PG278Q.

It really is true, there are no "optimal for everything" monitors on the market right now. You either get a all around wonderful IPS screen but with motion blur and not quite 120 Hz (or just 60 Hz) or you get a decent TN with 120+ Hz and no motion blur. We need a magic G-sync + ULMB IPS with ~2ms real response times. Can IGZO be the answer? If anyone would buy it could a [email protected] Hz IPS be created at any price (well of course at _any_ price, how about <$5000)?

The G-sync + ULMB problem sounds harder to crack. I guess you need raise the lower frame rate limit to at least 60 Hz and then pulse proportionally longer with longer frame display times to keep the brightness the same. The main issue I see with this is that you would have to add a one frame delay because you need to pulse before the next frame starts, with G-Sync the monitor simply holds one frame until the next frame starts it doesn't get a "display this frame for 9.663 ms" command so it wouldn't know how long to pulse for until the next frame starts.

Until very recently all LCDs I had gamed on had at least a one frame delay, very low input lag has been nice but I would probably be willing to have one frame of lag for g-sync + ULMB. Would this trade off be worth it?


----------



## mbreslin

Thanks for your non-rose colored glasses impressions of the overlords. I've always wanted to see what the 120hz+ fuss was about but kind of wanted to wait for the right monitor. I imagine I will keep the swift for several years and go 4k eventually when I don't have to worry about low fps dips and will-it-or-won't-it-scale well OS issues.


----------



## the9quad

I don't get any weird banding issues at 120hz on a qnix. I imagine it's the luck of the draw. Also blur at 60 hz is way way way way more than at 120hz. It doesn't bother me at all at 120hz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I think all the screen going inconsistent reports are not with the Overlord X270OC, I have never seen anything like that. I have had 5 different screens; one exchanged and I own 4. All of them were very similar except the one I exchanged because it had a noticeably dimmer and yellower backlight, it was actually warmer than 6500K at ~6300K while the rest run a bit cooler than 6500K. You cannot calibrate (use the Video Card LUT) when in surround so inconsistent backlights hurt a lot.
> 
> None of the X270OCs have done 120Hz without having at least rare purple horizontal lines, some go black, some start flickering. One has a nasty hum at >100 Hz, I have some epoxy for it but haven't applied it. It is also hard to get DVI cables which work; I have "broken" two cables for 120Hz by bending them too much and it wasn't very much bending. All of them have worked fine at 110 Hz and some are good at 118 Hz but no luck with long term 120Hz which makes me sad because I also use one of them as my video watching screen.
> 
> I will probably still use them as my video screen because even these good TNs (I am judging based off of my experience with the PB287Q) have that slight "shimmer" even with small changes in vertical viewing angle which bothers me.
> 
> On the other hand the motion blur seems slight better on the very fast TN PB287Q @ 60 Hz compared to the IPS Overlords at 110 Hz. I am really looking forward to this PG278Q.
> 
> *It really is true, there are no "optimal for everything" monitors on the market right now. You either get a all around wonderful IPS screen but with motion blur and not quite 120 Hz (or just 60 Hz) or you get a decent TN with 120+ Hz and no motion blur. We need a magic G-sync + ULMB IPS with ~2ms real response times. Can IGZO be the answer? If anyone would buy it could a [email protected] Hz IPS be created at any price (well of course at any price, how about <$5000)?*
> 
> The G-sync + ULMB problem sounds harder to crack. I guess you need raise the lower frame rate limit to at least 60 Hz and then pulse proportionally longer with longer frame display times to keep the brightness the same. The main issue I see with this is that you would have to add a one frame delay because you need to pulse before the next frame starts, with G-Sync the monitor simply holds one frame until the next frame starts it doesn't get a "display this frame for 9.663 ms" command so it wouldn't know how long to pulse for until the next frame starts.
> 
> Until very recently all LCDs I had gamed on had at least a one frame delay, very low input lag has been nice but I would probably be willing to have one frame of lag for g-sync + ULMB. Would this trade off be worth it?


Thanks for the insightful post, that's pretty much how I view the state of gaming monitors right now, especially the bolded paragraph. Though I never noticed the difference between 5ms and 1-2ms monitors, even when I played competitive FPS. I wonder how much of it is just placebo effect? Either way, when I did play I topped the leaderboards on my 5ms monitors so it's plenty for me I suppose.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't get any weird banding issues at 120hz on a qnix. I imagine it's the luck of the draw. Also blur at 60 hz is way way way way more than at 120hz. It doesn't bother me at all at 120hz.


It definitely does seem to be luck of the draw, I suppose it's true no matter what you're overclocking.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Thanks for the insightful post, that's pretty much how I view the state of gaming monitors right now, especially the bolded paragraph. Though I never noticed the difference between 5ms and 1-2ms monitors, even when I played competitive FPS. I wonder how much of it is just placebo effect? Either way, when I did play I topped the leaderboards on my 5ms monitors so it's plenty for me I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely does seem to be luck of the draw, I suppose it's true no matter what you're overclocking.


Thanks

I am not sure about trusting manufactures' response time numbers, they don't seem to connect that well with the measurements at tftcentral.co.uk. That said if you were playing at 60Hz you shouldn't notice 1ms vs 6ms. What one needs for "no apparent motion blur due to response time" is a response time under half the frame rate, so ~4ms at 120Hz or 8ms at 60Hz. After that the motion blur due to the human eye tracking over the still frames is the main source of apparent motion blur.

If you can get total input lag down to about half the frame rate then you get no apparent input lag due to the display, tftcentral measured the total input lag on the PG278Q at 4ms, 2.55ms processing + 1.45ms average response time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I don't get any weird banding issues at 120hz on a qnix. I imagine it's the luck of the draw. Also blur at 60 hz is way way way way more than at 120hz. It doesn't bother me at all at 120hz.


The motion blur on my Overlord is much better at 110 vs 60Hz but the motion blur seems even better on the PB287Q at 60Hz, I assume due to the lack of ghosting. Of course 60 Hz isn't as smooth. I wouldn't be surprised if the Qnix had a faster response time than the Overlord, tftcentral measured the Qnix at 6.6ms average which is not bad for an IPS.

However, with each frame only displayed for 8.33ms at 120Hz you will probably get some ghosting. With quite a few transitions taking >20ms this ghosting can spread to up to two frames. With even the slowest transitions taking <5ms on a fast TN you can see how perceived motion blur looks similar between an IPS at 120Hz and a TN at 60Hz. The perceived motion blur is uniform on the TN while it is much worse with dark colors on dark colors with the IPS.


----------



## MattEnth

Have I missed US preorders :-X ?


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattEnth*
> 
> Have I missed US preorders :-X ?


No, you haven't missed anything. They said there wouldn't be any preorders. They are said to become available to order in US on (probably) August 26.


----------



## .Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It uses a metal contact but it doesn't get in the way of using another stand. Obviously you would lose the functionality of the 'Light In Motion' feature, nothing else.


Thanks PCM2








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattEnth*
> 
> Have I missed US preorders :-X ?


It shows up on NCIX, however you can only look at it


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> Thanks PCM2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shows up on NCIX, however you can only look at it


My God. 899. I know it's not as bad as other parts of the world, but I already thought 799 was a lot.


----------



## 88hurst

Yay, looks like sept now... imagine that


----------



## Descadent

wtactualf...whoever is driving that boat needs to be fired


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *88hurst*
> 
> Yay, looks like sept now... imagine that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WOW. Good job ASUS! Please make it late September instead! I'm getting tired of this waiting game.


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> wtactualf...whoever is driving that boat needs to be fired


Asus is cutting down costs -> saving on fuel -> using sailboats -> praying for good wind


----------



## Thoth420

.......and that seals it. VG248 in the median....and somehow ASUS still gets my dollars


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *88hurst*
> 
> Yay, looks like sept now... imagine that


----------



## WompaStompa11

This is just painful. My virtual self is about to jump off a bridge.


----------



## supermiguel

Wish i had NVIDIA cards


----------



## rustypixel

Wow. I can't believe this thing isn't out yet. Not even for pre-order. I'm glad I decided to get something else instead. Unlike many of you here I didn't have a monitor to use as I built my first PC ever and needed a display. I waited and waited and got tired of the wait and somewhere along the line came to the realization that spending that much for a display just wasn't for me. I'm sure it's going to be a kick ass display but I am happy to be gaming with my chosen monitor and I'm happy with it. I wish you all good luck and hope the guy rowing the boat gets some coffee to get the product to the US fast!


----------



## JnLoader

I have noticed that after I shut down the monitor, there is a blinking on the back where the vents is, have you noticed it ?
Maybe it's the G-Sync, a led ..just wondering so I dont have a faulty screen!

Best Regards!


----------



## Shogon

At the rate Asus is going I might as well just keep on waiting for BenQ/Phillips/AOC monitors







.

Still though this is getting annoying, just say early October and I'll just laugh and smile instead of thinking "is it here yet?" in an annoyed tone.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *88hurst*
> 
> Yay, looks like sept now... imagine that


This is redonkulous.


----------



## Asus11

feel sorry for you guys.. seriously had this monitor nearly 3 weeks now its awesome, hardly use g sync anymore though.. just forgotten about it

it will be worth the wait, just forget about it for the time being or else you will loose your mind waiting!

apparently asus releasing the swift 2 with it aswell.. JK I had to









man I love asus but they pulled the same crap with the 780ti matrix which made me really sour & avoided it at all costs just despite asus

bottom line.. when someone wants to give you money! take it or lose business!!


----------



## Descadent

it baffles me in life how many companies and business have a hard time taking money...either somthing to do with getting it to market like the swift...or they have so many regulations and stipulations which makes it impossible for them to take your money.


----------



## HonoredShadow

Could someone link me to the owners club thread please? I'm not so used to this forum and can't seem to find it. Thank you


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it baffles me in life how many companies and business have a hard time taking money...either somthing to do with getting it to market like the swift...or they have so many regulations and stipulations which makes it impossible for them to take your money.


Sorry I'm going to have to see your credentials. Please post your 200Billion+ market cap company so that we may analyze your supply chain sorcery and judge your strategic brilliance more objectively.

I assume you know how to produce consistently overclocked gsync modules as well?

It's probably all easy peasy and they're just really dumb.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Sorry I'm going to have to see your credentials. Please post your 200Billion+ market cap company so that we may analyze your supply chain sorcery and judge your strategic brilliance more objectively.
> 
> I assume you know how to produce consistently overclocked gsync modules as well?
> 
> It's probably all easy peasy and they're just really dumb.


what are you so upset about? lol we're expressing disappointment and you want to get all pissy. You work for asus or something? if so whats the hold up because we know the damn things have been on a boat for weeks. distributing issues to retailers once they got to U.S. shores or something?

i mean relax... we were told $800 july, then $650 beginning of august, then $800 mid august, then reviews hit for NA market and we're told $800 august 26th on monday this week, now september $800 2 days later... what gives?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> feel sorry for you guys.. seriously had this monitor nearly 3 weeks now its awesome, hardly use g sync anymore though.. just forgotten about it
> 
> it will be worth the wait, just forget about it for the time being or else you will loose your mind waiting!
> 
> apparently asus releasing the swift 2 with it aswell.. JK I had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man I love asus but they pulled the same crap with the 780ti matrix which made me really sour & avoided it at all costs just despite asus
> 
> bottom line.. when someone wants to give you money! take it or lose business!!


so you are using a pair of 780's and aren't using g-sync? what kinds of games are you playing?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what are you so upset about? lol we're expressing disappointment and you want to get all pissy.


They net 160M$ this past quarter surely they're taking money somewhere?

If you can play couch economist why can't I play too, except, you know, with facts?

No idea where upset comes from, I'm only participating in the conversation.


----------



## Descadent

because of the way you came across...like it bothered you... so you needed to get all defensive about it

of course asus is making money but we're just saying ya know... glad you got numbers and all but it's small talk and don't mean anything


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> so you are using a pair of 780's and aren't using g-sync? what kinds of games are you playing?


crysis 3, BF4, Grid 2, Grid auto, Sniper elite v2 , Metro 2033

off the top of my head


----------



## Descadent

why did you stop using gsync? or did i miss that...sorry if you already said it some where


----------



## mbreslin

I think most of those boat tracking posts were jokes? I mean there's at least a couple in NA since Linus "review"d. There is supposedly inside info that dealing with overclocking the gsync module caused a several month delay.

The price thing was a pretty horrendous screw up imo, and I said so many times.

I was just making conversation, no offense meant.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why did you stop using gsync? or did i miss that...sorry if you already said it some where


kept having issues with it coming on then going off, like it only gets enabled when your in full screen and sometimes it wouldnt come on or sometimes be delayed in turning on

I just turned it off for a while and truthfully forgot about it, I don't notice much difference.. well maybe I have forgotten now! I will try g sync again for a few days again and clarify but gaming without it I found to be just as enjoyable, I dont have any screen tearing or anything


----------



## SIDWULF

Uhg...Of course you didn't "Notice" it.../sarcasm

YES, YOU WILL NOTICE IT IF YOU _KNOW_ WHAT TO NOTICE.

Perfect fluidity and no input lag...if you don't notice that then why do you even have a gaming rig?


----------



## mbreslin

@Descadent:

See now that's what upset looks like.







^


----------



## Descadent

lol seriously


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> kept having issues with it coming on then going off, like it only gets enabled when your in full screen and sometimes it wouldnt come on or sometimes be delayed in turning on
> 
> I just turned it off for a while and truthfully forgot about it, I don't notice much difference.. well maybe I have forgotten now! I will try g sync again for a few days again and clarify but gaming without it I found to be just as enjoyable, I dont have any screen tearing or anything


umm yeah mate you need to be in fullscreen for SLI to work also...


----------



## Lass3

You need to be in full screen (not windowed full screen) for SLI and GSYNC to work. I think


----------



## Asus11

you guys dont understand

g sync was not always getting enabled in full screen so I had to get out of full screen and go back into it for it to activate..

other times g sync would activate in full screen, then when out of full screen go off then would not come back on or if it did it would be delayed.. say... 5-10 seconds of a black screen

so yeah you can stop your whining now


----------



## Leviathan25

It sounds like you were frequently alt-tabbing in and out of full-screen, causing the g-sync to go "haywire". My wife does the same thing, and hence never plays games in fullscreen mode. When she "games", she has a web browser open, reading, while watching youtube videos, while chatting on chat programs, while monitoring facebook, etc... the idea of just doing one thing at a time is like torture.

I won't have that problem as I play games to get a singular, immersive experience. But it does make me wonder how frequent alt-tabbing is going to affect g-sync, as I'd imagine that's a thing just about everyone does.

I was thinking about leaving the monitor in default 144hz mode whenever I'm not using it, and just turn g-sync on whenever I am playing my games.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Uhg...Of course you didn't "Notice" it.../sarcasm
> 
> YES, YOU WILL NOTICE IT IF YOU _KNOW_ WHAT TO NOTICE.
> 
> Perfect fluidity and no input lag...if you don't notice that then why do you even have a gaming rig?


Depending on the game engine, your drivers, hardware, flipque setting, etc, many games won't have vsync chop/flicker, making gsync kind of pointless.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Depending on the game engine, your drivers, hardware, flipque setting, etc, many games won't have vsync chop/flicker, making gsync kind of pointless.


VSync stutter is inherent to VSync itself. None of the variables you have mentioned have any effect on what VSync stutter is: stutter caused by an effective framerate sustained between two divisors of the refresh rate (most often refresh rate and refresh rate / 2) due to rapid switching between the two rates. It could be easily explained by frametimes, but let's suppose you're running at 45FPS @ 60Hz; VSync stutter will cause the rate to vary between 30FPS and 60FPS every frame and every other frame will be duplicated. The frames you'll see will look like 1.2..3.4..5.6.. @ 60Hz instead of 1.2.3.4.5.6 @ 45Hz (G-Sync).


----------



## Ricey20

For those on the fence because they want "Free"sync, http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/Richard-Huddy-Discusses-FreeSync-Availability-Timeframes

He goes to mention that there will be an added cost of $10-20 (for the manufacturer) to implement this. It seems to me that maybe they do need to add additional hardware for it to work and not just a bios upgrade from what they said before. We all know who's going to be paying a premium for the manufacturer to add this feature.


----------



## Descadent

they'll cost just as much as gsync i bet


----------



## adamski07

Ncix posted on Facebook that you can order it now, but you actually can't!







This one is for NCIX CA

http://search.ncix.com/search/?qcatid=0&q=rog+swift&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=Anthony&utm_source=rogswift


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> For those on the fence because they want "Free"sync, http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/Richard-Huddy-Discusses-FreeSync-Availability-Timeframes
> 
> He goes to mention that there will be an added cost of $10-20 (for the manufacturer) to implement this. It seems to me that maybe they do need to add additional hardware for it to work and not just a bios upgrade from what they said before. We all know who's going to be paying a premium for the manufacturer to add this feature.


It's just as I predicted. The "Freesync lie" is in full motion. This is never going to be some baked-in technology that all monitors will magically support as soon as they go to "display port 1.3". A few specialized monitors MAY start coming out in 2015. Maybe. And they will be just as expensive as G-sync monitors. Feh. It's interesting to me that this is becoming a real divide between card types. For quite a while there's been not much difference between going amd or nvidia, but now there's some real choices to be made... having to buy a certain monitor when you pick GPU brands is a pretty big deal imo...


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> It's just as I predicted. The "Freesync lie" is in full motion. This is never going to be some baked-in technology that all monitors will magically support as soon as they go to "display port 1.3". A few specialized monitors MAY start coming out in 2015. Maybe. And they will be just as expensive as G-sync monitors. Feh. It's interesting to me that this is becoming a real divide between card types. For quite a while there's been not much difference between going amd or nvidia, but now there's some real choices to be made... having to buy a certain monitor when you pick GPU brands is a pretty big deal imo...


I think you're making too many assumptions. You also created a few things along the way that AMD never claimed were the case in the first place. Read their FAQ carefully.


----------



## Neb9

A group/club for ROG product owners.

http://www.overclock.net/groups/show/2223/republic-of-gamers-rog


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> feel sorry for you guys.. seriously had this monitor nearly 3 weeks now its awesome, hardly use g sync anymore though.. just forgotten about it
> 
> it will be worth the wait, just forget about it for the time being or else you will loose your mind waiting!
> 
> apparently asus releasing the swift 2 with it aswell.. JK I had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man I love asus but they pulled the same crap with the 780ti matrix which made me really sour & avoided it at all costs just despite asus
> 
> bottom line.. when someone wants to give you money! take it or lose business!!


So do you also have that blinking led on the back of the monitor ?
It can be seen if you look down the vents on the left side, please check and report back mate









I guessing it's the g-sync module but cant be sure!


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Oh, look who is home ! (685€ price, quite good)


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Very quick review based on first minutes of use:
like: resolution, speed, size of the bezzel
dont like: visible JPEG artifacts on wallpapers







, matte screen finish - liked the PB278Q more
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> So do you also have that blinking led on the back of the monitor ?
> It can be seen if you look down the vents on the left side, please check and report back mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guessing it's the g-sync module but cant be sure!


Yes I have that red led there too, also green is blinking very near it


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Very quick review based on first minutes of use:
> like: resolution, speed, size of the bezzel
> dont like: visible JPEG artifacts on wallpapers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , matte screen finish - liked the PB278Q more
> Yes I have that red led there too, also green is blinking very near it


you got PM, sir.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Oh, look who is home ! (685€ price, quite good)


gz to an awesome monitor!


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Very quick review based on first minutes of use:
> like: resolution, speed, size of the bezzel
> dont like: visible JPEG artifacts on wallpapers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , matte screen finish - liked the PB278Q more
> Yes I have that red led there too, also green is blinking very near it


Okey I see and then I dont have to worry about it.
Thanks a lot for the reply and congrats to this wonderful monitor


----------



## Descadent

some discussion on the monitor... one of them talks about how bad the tn panel is with text compared to ips but he may just be an ips whore...(admittedly are most of us lol) is this true for those who have it though?

starts at 9:05


----------



## Aemonn

B&H Photo has the monitor up for pre-order in the USA. You have to call in to pre-order... it's the only site I know of that is taking pre-orders currently!

They're based out of NYC and I've ordered several things from them over the last 10 years (both personally and through work). Very reputable... I believe the monitor is getting drop shipped--according to the website it's ETA is the 25th!

Link:
https://secure.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=asus+pg278q&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=

Phone number:
1800-606-6969, choose #1, then #7 for all other computer related devices.

Good luck!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> B&H Photo has the monitor up for pre-order in the USA. You have to call in to pre-order... it's the only site I know of that is taking pre-orders currently!
> 
> They're based out of NYC and I've ordered several things from them over the last 10 years (both personally and through work). Very reputable... I believe the monitor is getting drop shipped--according to the website it's ETA is the 25th!
> 
> Link:
> https://secure.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=asus+pg278q&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
> 
> Phone number:
> 1800-606-6969, choose #1, then #6 for all other computer related devices.
> 
> Good luck!


Cant decide if I should pre-order it a t b&h or wait for Newegg and Amazon to take pre-order. Did you pre order one for yourself? How's their return policy?


----------



## s1rrah

Really, other than brightness, I can't really see why Lightboost/3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> B&H Photo has the monitor up for pre-order in the USA. You have to call in to pre-order... it's the only site I know of that is taking pre-orders currently!
> 
> They're based out of NYC and I've ordered several things from them over the last 10 years (both personally and through work). Very reputable... I believe the monitor is getting drop shipped--according to the website it's ETA is the 25th!
> 
> Link:
> https://secure.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=asus+pg278q&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
> 
> Phone number:
> 1800-606-6969, choose #1, then #6 for all other computer related devices.
> 
> Good luck!


alright I just got off the phone with b&h and have been
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> B&H Photo has the monitor up for pre-order in the USA. You have to call in to pre-order... it's the only site I know of that is taking pre-orders currently!
> 
> They're based out of NYC and I've ordered several things from them over the last 10 years (both personally and through work). Very reputable... I believe the monitor is getting drop shipped--according to the website it's ETA is the 25th!
> 
> Link:
> https://secure.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=asus+pg278q&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
> 
> Phone number:
> 1800-606-6969, choose #1, then #6 for all other computer related devices.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the tip! Just got done pre ordering! The guy said I'm guaranteed a piece out of the first batch. Hell yeah!

Oh yeah. I can vouch for b&h ... Super good site with easy returns and generally great service.

Thanks again for the heads up!

Now just need two 880's and I'll be set...

Lol


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Cant decide if I should pre-order it a t b&h or wait for Newegg and Amazon to take pre-order. Did you pre order one for yourself? How's their return policy?


Lets put it this way--I prefer B&H to Newegg. They're closer which means quicker shipping (I live on the east coast) and they often have better pricing. They're not hands down better, but given my location it's usually the better choice.

They're on par with newegg or microcenter in regards to their customer service, return policy, etc.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Really, other than brightness, I can't really see why Lightboost/3
> alright I just got off the phone with b&h and have been
> Thanks for the tip! Just got done pre ordering! *The guy said I'm guaranteed a piece out of the first batch.* Hell yeah!
> 
> Oh yeah. I can vouch for b&h ... Super good site with easy returns and generally great service.
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up!
> 
> Now just need two 880's and I'll be set...
> 
> Lol


They've had the product listed on their site as unavailable for about a week--been a tightly held secret on my part







. It just opened for pre-order this morning about two or three hours ago. You and I may be among the first several on the list!

After calling in my pre-order I acted the proper gentleman and came right on over to this thread to let you all know ASAP!


----------



## s1rrah

Oh yeah ...

RE: B&H?

Apparently no sales tax as my total was only $809 dollars ...


----------



## adamski07

Pre ordered two, one for me and for my bro. They're expecting it on the 25th and I was told that they dont know how much they'll be getting on the first batch so not everybody is guaranteed to get one on 25th. I didnt get taxed btw since im in California. Thanks to Aemonn!


----------



## Descadent

awesome for yall! gonna wait myself on amazon if i do decide to get one(probably won't since i would need 3 and it's just too high and 3 gpu requirement is not my flavor) but at least someone is doing preorders


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

By the way, why people were saying something about brightness ? Because when I switch to 120Hz with ULMB enabled brightness stays the same ?


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> By the way, why people were saying something about brightness ? Because when I switch to 120Hz with ULMB enabled brightness stays the same ?


Did you lower the pulse to 10 ? Because it does get darker


----------



## xaanix

Ordered!! Can't wait!!


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> B&H Photo has the monitor up for pre-order in the USA. You have to call in to pre-order... it's the only site I know of that is taking pre-orders currently!
> 
> They're based out of NYC and I've ordered several things from them over the last 10 years (both personally and through work). Very reputable... I believe the monitor is getting drop shipped--according to the website it's ETA is the 25th!
> 
> Link:
> https://secure.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=asus+pg278q&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
> 
> Phone number:
> 1800-606-6969, choose #1, then #6 for all other computer related devices.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the tip!! Just preordered. The guy did say they were being drop shipped on the 25th. And UPS ground was $10.31 and no tax in TX (or anywhere except New York). He didn't know if I was in the first batch -- but I assume I am. Hopefully it'll be at my house two weeks from now!









Also, I believe option #7 on the phone prompt was for all other devices.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> Did you lower the pulse to 10 ? Because it does get darker


what does it do ? I tried to set it while watching ufo test from blurbusters and it does not seem to do anything ? except making it darker ?


----------



## Pikaru

Pre Ordered! I was tempted to get 2 day shipping as it would be the same cost as Amazon in the end but just went with ground since it will HOPEFULLY ship that Monday.

If it goes up for preorder on Amazon or Newegg though that's where I'm going and then I'll cancel with B and H.


----------



## adamski07

ETA: 8/18/14








Not this week please, we'll be in LA for the whole week. I might get in hold in ups if this is true.


----------



## blackforce

preorder done, was told i would be sent one with the 1st batch. will cancel if not sent out by the 25th.

i just hope it is worth the price and if it is will be ordering 2 more, already running 3 way titans.

if not will give this one to a friend of mine.


----------



## mbreslin

Always happens while I'm sleeping. I'm not sure if I should preorder now because it seems like enough of you already have and it seems unlikely b&h would get very many units?

They are like other places where they only charge when they ship correct?

Thanks.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: 8/18/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not this week please, we'll be in LA for the whole week. I might get in hold in ups if this is true.


Yours says the 18th?? Anyone else's B&H order saying the 18th? Maybe since you're in CA? Mine reads:

New Item, Available for pre-order 08/25/14 (also what they said on the phone)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Always happens while I'm sleeping. I'm not sure if I should preorder now because it seems like enough of you already have and it seems unlikely b&h would get very many units?
> 
> They are like other places where they only charge when they ship correct?
> 
> Thanks.


They said on the phone that they charge right away. Also confirmed a 'pending' charge on my credit card account.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Yours says the 18th?? Anyone else's B&H order saying the 18th? Maybe since you're in CA? Mine reads:
> 
> New Item, Available for pre-order 08/25/14 (also what they said on the phone)
> They said on the phone that they charge right away. Also confirmed a 'pending' charge on my credit card account.


18th was the date that was on the site prior to this morning (when the product was not available for pre-order but was listed as "coming soon"). I assumed the 18th is when it would be listed for pre-order--I was surprised to see the pre-order up this morning when I did my morning check.

The website has switched from the 25th to the 18th as well now so maybe it got bumped ahead of schedule? It certainly said the 25th when I ordered as well (and says as much in my confirmation e-mail). The e-mail likely just grabs the same info that is posted on the webpage, so anyone who orders after the switch from the 25th back to the 18th will have that date e-mailed to them.

https://secure.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=asus+pg278q&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Always happens while I'm sleeping. I'm not sure if I should preorder now because it seems like enough of you already have and it seems unlikely b&h would get very many units?
> 
> They are like other places where they only charge when they ship correct?
> 
> Thanks.


Call them an ask. I asked on one of Asus North Ameria's facebook posts what they were expecting for stock. They said they expect to have a good amount of stock but also expect there to be a lot of demand.

My guess is B&H will get about 20 in the first shipment. They're not a small time shop so their stock should be substantial.


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> what does it do ? I tried to set it while watching ufo test from blurbusters and it does not seem to do anything ? except making it darker ?


It reduce the motion blur the lower you go, the downside is the screen getting darker.
There is not much difference between 100 and 10, at least for me, so i just keep it at 90, the brightness is perfect for me.

http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/10vs50vs100/


----------



## adamski07

You can always cancel your order if it didnt get in on the first batch. Yes it says the 18th as also said by the customer rep. So eother 18th or 25th im fine with it, id likely to get it o. 25th anyway since im going to LA nxt week.


----------



## WompaStompa11

I wonder if other retailers will be drop shipping. If not, maybe B&H will be the first to deliver. And possibly shipping on the 18th!!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> I wonder if other retailers will be drop shipping. If not, maybe B&H will be the first to deliver. And possibly shipping on the 18th!!


I hope so, but im really worried about my trip to LA.







cant trust ups with these package, might just change delivery address to my friend's place. Will update everyone here with my order on the 18th.


----------



## mbreslin

"We have stopped taking back orders for the monitor and will start taking orders again on Monday"

Looks like you guys are lucky. :/


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> "We have stopped taking back orders for the monitor and will start taking orders again on Monday"
> 
> Looks like you guys are lucky. :/


wow. That was fast. They're probably getting too many orders and avoiding any issues with orders being cancelled.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I hope so, but im really worried about my trip to LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant trust ups with these package, might just change delivery address to my friend's place. Will update everyone here with my order on the 18th.


You could also consider "hold for pickup" where they will hold the package for "up to five days" at a "UPS Customer Center."

http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/shipping/time/service/value_added/hold_pickup.html

I might do this myself so that I can get the monitor earlier ("8:30 AM on the scheduled day of delivery"), and so I don't have to worry about the monitor being left at my door / missed delivery. However, I would have to drive around 35 minutes to my nearest UPS Customer Center.


----------



## Spiriva

Hehe I just came back to the apartment from beeing at B&H on Manhattan, its that jewish computer shop. They seem very friendly and it seems to be grate service there.

I brought a Swift PG278Q as hand luggage from Sweden to U.S (New York) and gave it to my friend there (which im staying at right now), and ye to answer the questions before in this thread, he only needed to change the last bit of the power cord for an American one instead of the Swedish 220v version. I guess he is one of the few lucky in America who got this monitor right now









Time to head out again and get a proper burger, super size me!!!


----------



## blackforce

Yes says the 18th here also,(Colorado)


----------



## WompaStompa11

"I just got off the phone with B&H. They have 10 pieces coming in on Monday and have 12 orders for those 10 parts. He said they may get an additional 15 but is unsure." (Crazy Chuckster)

This makes sense with their previous statement: "We have stopped taking back orders for the monitor and will start taking orders again on Monday" (mbreslin)

Looking good for August 18 shipment. Fingers crossed! Also hoping to see other retailers take orders today or in the next few days.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> "I just got off the phone with B&H. They have 10 pieces coming in on Monday and have 12 orders for those 10 parts. He said they may get an additional 15 but is unsure." (Crazy Chuckster)
> 
> This makes sense with their previous statement: "We have stopped taking back orders for the monitor and will start taking orders again on Monday" (mbreslin)
> 
> Looking good for August 18 shipment. Fingers crossed! Also hoping to see other retailers take orders today or in the next few days.


----------



## mbreslin

Grats on being fast guys, all the good stuff happens while I'm asleep. Stupid PDT.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Grats on being fast guys, all the good stuff happens while I'm asleep. Stupid PDT.


Thanks for the update guys. Good thing Im at work right now, I always check the thread everytime I get notifications, but cant be sure yet til I get tracking no.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> "I just got off the phone with B&H. They have 10 pieces coming in on Monday and have 12 orders for those 10 parts. He said they may get an additional 15 but is unsure." (Crazy Chuckster)


Rad.

I was either the 2nd or 3rd order so I'm hoping they keep track of order numbers. Would be freaking amazing to get it next week some time ...


----------



## adamski07

Nice. Im not sure on mine as the guy said he cant guarantee it.It will be an exciting Monday for sure. Did you guys get faster shipping option or just regular ups ground?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Nice. Im not sure on mine as the guy said he cant guarantee it.It will be an exciting Monday for sure. Did you guys get faster shipping option or just regular ups ground?


I did standard shipping. Not sure where it will be drop shipped from... if it's from NYC i'll have mine Tuesday.. if its CA, probably Friday.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## Pikaru

I wonder if all the orders were from individuals in this thread. Maybe we can get an accurate order if everyone posts what time and timezone they ordered!

I ordered at 10:28AM CDT


----------



## koof513

pcnation preorders. 783.46, free shipping, no tax. They may not recieve it for two weeks but I called them and they don't charge your card until the order ships so if you find it somewhere else sooner you can always cancel the pcnation order.

O yea, and the shipping is 3 day fed ex


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I wonder if all the orders were from individuals in this thread. Maybe we can get an accurate order if everyone posts what time and timezone they ordered!
> 
> I ordered at 10:28AM CDT


8:30AM PST. $799. no tax. eta: 8/18


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT : looks like it is to be drop ship. If this thing is shipping from CA then I'll be getting them faster than what it should be as I live in CA.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> pcnation preorders. 783.46, free shipping, no tax. They may not recieve it for two weeks but I called them and they don't charge your card until the order ships so if you find it somewhere else sooner you can always cancel the pcnation order.
> 
> O yea, and the shipping is 3 day fed ex


Nice... ordered 1!


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I wonder if all the orders were from individuals in this thread. Maybe we can get an accurate order if everyone posts what time and timezone they ordered!
> 
> I ordered at 10:28AM CDT


B&H confirmation email timestamped at 10:26 AM CDT.


----------



## Pikaru

We're all 2 minutes apart!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I wonder if all the orders were from individuals in this thread. Maybe we can get an accurate order if everyone posts what time and timezone they ordered!
> 
> I ordered at 10:28AM CDT


Ordered mine at 9:00am CDT ...


----------



## s1rrah

BTW ... what exactly does "drop shipped" mean?


----------



## mbreslin

Places I've never ordered from before make me nervous about returns. If it has 1 dead pixel I'll be telling whoever I bought it from that it has 6 and doesn't wake up from sleep and returning it.

Guess I will gut it out and wait for amazon. Waited this long right?

+rep though, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> BTW ... what exactly does "drop shipped" mean?


It means they don't actually keep the monitor in stock, generally they will have whoever they're getting the product from send it directly to you, they never touch it.


----------



## Pikaru

So it's looking like...

1 s1rrah
2 WompaStompa11
3 Pikaru
4 adamski

Anyone else?


----------



## Aemonn

I ordered one From b&h, 10:16am EST. I think a couple of you ordered two in your order.

By the way, when i was placing my order the gentleman told me they don't charge until the order ships, but they do place a hold on your credit card to make sure you have the credit available. Right now I have a "pending" charge which seems in line. We'll see if it stays that way or if it gets charged before I get a tracking number.

Either way doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## zmhaha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> pcnation preorders. 783.46, free shipping, no tax. They may not recieve it for two weeks but I called them and they don't charge your card until the order ships so if you find it somewhere else sooner you can always cancel the pcnation order.
> 
> O yea, and the shipping is 3 day fed ex


FYI, PCnations uses MCC 5732, which is "Electronics Store". So if you have USbank Cash+ w/ this category activated, it will be another 5% off.


----------



## anachronton

Got mine today (Estonia). It's great!


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I ordered one From b&h, 10:16am EST. I think a couple of you ordered two in your order.
> 
> By the way, when i was placing my order the gentleman told me they don't charge until the order ships, but they do place a hold on your credit card to make sure you have the credit available. Right now I have a "pending" charge which seems in line. We'll see if it stays that way or if it gets charged before I get a tracking number.
> 
> Either way doesn't matter much to me.


I totally forgot about that... well here's an updated list with what I saw in the last few pages:

1 Aemonn
2 s1rrah
3 xaanix
4 WompaStompa11
5 Pikaru
6 adamski (x2)
8 blackforce


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zmhaha*
> 
> FYI, PCnations uses MCC 5732, which is "Electronics Store". So if you have USbank Cash+ w/ this category activated, it will be another 5% off.


I did not know this thank you


----------



## CaliLife17

Well hopefully this means we will start to see them trickle out. Im way late to the party today so no order for me, but once it becomes available i will be ordering one

Don't mind if i have to wait few more weeks, Asus has made us wait 8 months already









EDIT: anyone ever order from pcnation.com?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Well hopefully this means we will start to see them trickle out. Im way late to the party today so no order for me, but once it becomes available i will be ordering one
> 
> Don't mind if i have to wait few more weeks, Asus has made us wait 8 months already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: anyone ever order from pcnation.com?


Nope.

Keep an eye out on newegg / amazon / microcenter... Chances are high orders will open this weekend or Monday of next week.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Well hopefully this means we will start to see them trickle out. Im way late to the party today so no order for me, but once it becomes available i will be ordering one
> 
> Don't mind if i have to wait few more weeks, Asus has made us wait 8 months already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: anyone ever order from pcnation.com?


Looks like they got decent reviews:

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/PCNation

http://www.bbb.org/chicago/business-reviews/computers-dealers/pcnation-in-winnetka-il-25000592#reasonrating

Not accredited, but still an A-


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I totally forgot about that... well here's an updated list with what I saw in the last few pages:
> 
> 1 Aemonn
> 2 s1rrah
> 3 xaanix
> 4 WompaStompa11
> 5 Pikaru
> 6 adamski (x2)
> 8 blackforce


Great list. 8 units accounted for. 4 to go, lol!

I hope B&H gets those 15 extra units on Monday so more people can order. And so the people who got unit #11 and #12 will get fulfilled.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Great list. 8 units accounted for. 4 to go, lol!
> 
> I hope B&H gets those 15 extra units on Monday so more people can order. And so the people who got unit #11 and #12 will get fulfilled.


I'm willing to bet they will get around 20... They are being conservative. They were probably told they will have access to 25 units (or past experience shows as much) but these things are never a guarantee. They could get more, could get less.... Depends on how many asus made and how much pull other retailers have on the current supply.

There is no way they will get less than 10 allotted to them, so they cut orders until Monday when they know the exact amount. They will sell the rest then.. I hope to see all the other retailers taking orders on Monday--though they will likely wait for the item to arrive in their warehouse and then ship rather than drop ship adding a week or two delay.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I'm willing to bet they will get around 20... They are being conservative. They were probably told they will have access to 25 units (or past experience shows as much) but these things are never a guarantee. They could get more, could get less.... Depends on how many asus made and how much pull other retailers have on the current supply.
> 
> There is no way they will get less than 10 allotted to them, so they cut orders until Monday when they know the exact amount. They will sell the rest then.. I hope to see all the other retailers taking orders on Monday--though they will likely wait for the item to arrive in their warehouse and then ship rather than drop ship adding a week or two delay.


Thanks again for the tip on B&H. I gave you rep!


----------



## koof513

You guys are making me not trust pc nation. They are an authorized asus retailer though. Perhaps the coming week will shine new light. We are all just gonna have to stay posted ha


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Well hopefully this means we will start to see them trickle out. Im way late to the party today so no order for me, but once it becomes available i will be ordering one
> 
> Don't mind if i have to wait few more weeks, Asus has made us wait 8 months already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: anyone ever order from pcnation.com?


I have ordered from PCNATION when I bought a benq rl2450ht.no qualms with them at all.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have ordered from PCNATION when I bought a benq rl2450ht.no qualms with them at all.


Awesome. Been waiting for someone who has had done business with them to post.


----------



## besthijacker

Newegg, where are you?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> *Amazon (with your no nonsense return policy and no restocking fee)*, where are you?


----------



## besthijacker

Would be all over it from Amazon but they started to charge tax in NY :\.

Only newegg for me for all computers related parts.


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> *Amazon (with your no nonsense return policy and no restocking fee), where are you? frown.gif*


Amen brother. I used to shop Newegg until I met Amazon several years ago and realized how terrible Newegg's policies are. I've had some issues with Amazon on occasion but they have always given me $10 or $30 store credit for the frustration. Newegg on the other hand always points the finger at someone else.

Just the fact Amazon shows so much care for their customers, has every product I could ever need in a centralized location, has so many benefits with Prime as opposed to ShopRunner, and price match most online and B&M stores, I can't ever go back to Newegg. My last few computer builds have all been bought from Amazon and I'm just waiting for the Asus Swift to come in stock. BLARGH!!!









I might actually purchase one from B&H since I know they are reputable and have locations near my house. Shows availability in 22hours.
















EDIT: I forgot, even though Amazon now charges tax here in NJ, I'm okay with paying it just in case I have an issue and I can return it without paying any shipping and/or restocking fees.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> Amen brother. I used to shop Newegg until I met Amazon several years ago and realized how terrible Newegg's policies are. I've had some issues with Amazon on occasion but they have always given me $10 or $30 store credit for the frustration. Newegg on the other hand always points the finger at someone else.
> 
> Just the fact Amazon shows so much care for their customers, has every product I could ever need in a centralized location, has so many benefits with Prime as opposed to ShopRunner, and price match most online and B&M stores, I can't ever go back to Newegg. My last few computer builds have all been bought from Amazon and I'm just waiting for the Asus Swift to come in stock. BLARGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might actually purchase one from B&H since I know they are reputable and have locations near my house. Shows availability in 22hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot, even though Amazon now charges tax here in NJ, I'm okay with paying it just in case I have an issue and I can return it without paying any shipping and/or restocking fees.


I thought Amazon only price matches with Televisions.

EDIT: Looks like they do cellphones now, too.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201133150


----------



## besthijacker

Meh, whatever we all get it from. As long as we get it!









All I want is to Pre-Order it right away,


----------



## Descadent

all i want is 800 series or 300 series to have multiple dp inputs!









i'll say it as many times as needed... we know asus and nvidia/amd are on these forums lol


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> all i want is 800 series or 300 series to have multiple dp inputs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll say it as many times as needed... we know asus and nvidia/amd are on these forums lol


Can always use DVI


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> Can always use DVI


The rog swift is display port only as g-sync only works with display port.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Would be all over it from Amazon but they started to charge tax in NY :\.
> 
> Only newegg for me for all computers related parts.


mE? I buy from B & H Photo ... they ship way before you... and they don't charge no tax yo (least not for me, here in TX) ...

;-)

I bought two 600gb WD Velociraptor drives from them nearly three years ago and they are still going strong, in a 1.2 TB RAID 0 array in my, admittedly, dated 2700K system ...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> all i want is 800 series or 300 series to have multiple dp inputs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll say it as many times as needed... we know asus and nvidia/amd are on these forums lol


R9 295X2.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> R9 295X2.


i wonder if each can do 144hz at 1440p. i almost got one but when i got my 2 290x vapor-x's for ALOT cheaper


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i wonder if each can do 144hz at 1440p


Why not? Are they not capable of supplying all the bandwidth for each DP1.2 connection?


----------



## Descadent

you would think it could but noone has tried because a dp only 144hz 1440p monitor hasn't existed until the swift soo..


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> mE? I buy from B & H Photo ... they ship way before you... and they don't charge no tax yo (least not for me, here in TX) ...
> 
> ;-)
> 
> I bought two 600gb WD Velociraptor drives from them nearly three years ago and they are still going strong, in a 1.2 TB RAID 0 array in my, admittedly, dated 2700K system ...


I got mine 300GB VelocityRaptopr back in 2009 and is still going strong!

Ehh. B&H have a warehouse in NY so I would probably get charged with tax. The only reason why I would buy this from Newegg is because I have Newegg Premier. It was on sale about two weeks ago for $29.99 for a year. Alll returns are free etc.

I will probably end up calling B&H on Monday to see what's up.


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The rog swift is display port only as g-sync only works with display port.


I just realized I'll need to purchase additional GPUs to run them in surround. But that defeats the purpose. Oh the dilemmas never end lol.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you would think it could but noone has tried because a dp only 144hz 1440p monitor hasn't existed until the swift soo..


I completely misread what you said. I thought you said it wasn't possible. I'd test it out for you, but I don't really have 3900 dollars to drop on just testing something...


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Would be all over it from Amazon but they started to charge tax in NY :\.
> 
> Only newegg for me for all computers related parts.


I'm in CA so get taxed from both amazon and newegg so amazon with free prime shipping is an easy choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> Amen brother. I used to shop Newegg until I met Amazon several years ago and realized how terrible Newegg's policies are. I've had some issues with Amazon on occasion but they have always given me $10 or $30 store credit for the frustration. Newegg on the other hand always points the finger at someone else.
> 
> Just the fact Amazon shows so much care for their customers, has every product I could ever need in a centralized location, has so many benefits with Prime as opposed to ShopRunner, and price match most online and B&M stores, I can't ever go back to Newegg. My last few computer builds have all been bought from Amazon and I'm just waiting for the Asus Swift to come in stock. BLARGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might actually purchase one from B&H since I know they are reputable and have locations near my house. Shows availability in 22hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot, even though Amazon now charges tax here in NJ, I'm okay with paying it just in case I have an issue and I can return it without paying any shipping and/or restocking fees.


B&H is excellent but I was late to the party this morning and they stopped taking orders basically right as I called. Said they will take orders again on Monday so I'll try again, at any rate it looks like very soon it should be all over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I thought Amazon only price matches with Televisions.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like they do cellphones now, too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201133150


Yeah just phones and televisions but they will at least refund you the difference if the price changes within a week or so after ordering anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> mE? I buy from B & H Photo ... they ship way before you... and they don't charge no tax yo (least not for me, here in TX) ...
> 
> ;-)
> 
> I bought two 600gb WD Velociraptor drives from them nearly three years ago and they are still going strong, in a 1.2 TB RAID 0 array in my, admittedly, dated 2700K system ...


Yep, they are excellent, and no tax for CA.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I completely misread what you said. I thought you said it wasn't possible. I'd test it out for you, but I don't really have 3900 dollars to drop on just testing something...


that's exactly why i got to wait if i ever switch to 3 swifts...hopefully they'll drop in price... of course they will eventually...but i can't go from triple screens in racing sims back to 1 monitor that's for sure...so have to have 3. i dunno i may end up stepping down to 3x 1080p 144hz from 3x 1440p 60hz. I wish some information about the new BenQ would come out...and i'm still surprised we don't have 1440 ips 120hz from these name brands too.


----------



## Roelv

I am also waiting to see if the 800 series has multiple DisplayPort outputs, if it doesn't then they can forget about the 3x Swift I was planning to order. And I might also end up waiting for a card that can offer what I want, I have the additional requirement that it needs to be a reference card so I can attach a waterblock.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that's exactly why i got to wait if i ever switch to 3 swifts...hopefully they'll drop in price... of course they will eventually...but i can't go from triple screens in racing sims back to 1 monitor that's for sure...so have to have 3. i dunno i may end up stepping down to 3x 1080p 144hz from 3x 1440p 60hz. I wish some information about the new BenQ would come out...and i'm still surprised we don't have 1440 ips 120hz from these name brands too.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANPX0DQxalA

He's talking about different panel types and why they went with TN here.

I don't think IPS is suited for 120/144 Hz, the panel is just too slow. I've seen a couple of korean "OCed" 1440p IPS monitors and they were not great at all compared to a random TN 144 Hz in terms of smoothness and responsiveness.


----------



## mybeat

Got another in stock date 22.08 on caseking, hopefully that one will not change and they'll finally ship it to me


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that's exactly why i got to wait if i ever switch to 3 swifts...hopefully they'll drop in price... of course they will eventually...but i can't go from triple screens in racing sims back to 1 monitor that's for sure...so have to have 3. i dunno i may end up stepping down to 3x 1080p 144hz from 3x 1440p 60hz. I wish some information about the new BenQ would come out...and i'm still surprised we don't have 1440 ips 120hz from these name brands too.


Hey, by the time you have a solid option for an upgrade to your 3x displays the consumer version 1 of Oculus might be out.... depending on if you're into VR it should provide an amazing sim experience for substantially less money!

I was on the fence about waiting out for a consumer version of OR or getting this monitor.. I figure one of these will be still be useful for FPS or any RPG type game I play (IMO surround isn't as impactful in those style of games)... I'll get the OR for sims / star citizen / elite: dangerous!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> I just realized I'll need to purchase additional GPUs to run them in surround. But that defeats the purpose. Oh the dilemmas never end lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> I am also waiting to see if the 800 series has multiple DisplayPort outputs, if it doesn't then they can forget about the 3x Swift I was planning to order. And I might also end up waiting for a card that can offer what I want, I have the additional requirement that it needs to be a reference card so I can attach a waterblock.


And that's why what Roelv said seems to be what a number of people are hoping for - triple display port outputs on their higher end 800 series would be rather lovely, especially if two 880's (or whatever their top card is labelled as) is able to push 60+ fps consistently in 1440p surround, with high to ultra detail setting turned on. Hey, I can dream right? ^_^ But 3x27" 1440p surround with the eventually promised (yet still not available) g-sync surround does sound rather promising!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANPX0DQxalA
> 
> He's talking about different panel types and why they went with TN here.
> 
> I don't think IPS is suited for 120/144 Hz, the panel is just too slow. I've seen a couple of korean "OCed" 1440p IPS monitors and they were not great at all compared to a random TN 144 Hz in terms of smoothness and responsiveness.


yeah i watched that video when it came out... i mean it makes since WHY companies haven't done this to ips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Hey, by the time you have a solid option for an upgrade to your 3x displays the consumer version 1 of Oculus might be out.... depending on if you're into VR it should provide an amazing sim experience for substantially less money!
> 
> I was on the fence about waiting out for a consumer version of OR or getting this monitor.. I figure one of these will be still be useful for FPS or any RPG type game I play (IMO surround isn't as impactful in those style of games)... I'll get the OR for sims / star citizen / elite: dangerous!


yeah only reason i have eyefinity/surround is for racing sims and like you mentioned star citizen and elite dangerous... it's why I have an obutto r3volution sim rig too  but eyefinity/surround in fps or anything else is just a resource hogging fisheye money spending gimmick(my opinion of course)...but damn for sim racing it's almost a requirement since you can see out the left and right side windows with 3 monitors without having to press a button to turn the drivers head like if you only had one monitor. it's especially nice because each screen is rendered separately so you have no fisheye effect or stretchyness.

far as the rift goes... I will DEFINITELY be getting one when consumer version releases.


----------



## koof513

pcm(used to be pcmall) has it up for preorder but they are charging 832.99 i believe. I called and they said they wouldn't be shipping it to me for 2 or 3 weeks. I will stick with pcnation for now since it is cheaper and along the same time frame. Still waiting for monday to check back with b&h.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> pcm(used to be pcmall) has it up for preorder but they are charging 832.99 i believe. I called and they said they wouldn't be shipping it to me for 2 or 3 weeks. I will stick with pcnation for now since it is cheaper and along the same time frame. Still waiting for monday to check back with b&h.


Going to be so much competition on monday to try and order a swift from B&H, maybe I should have lied about when they would be taking orders again.









Also, is it bad form to hope your phone dies or something?


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Going to be so much competition on monday to try and order a swift from B&H, maybe I should have lied about when they would be taking orders again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it bad form to hope your phone dies or something?


haha no not at all. I'll be sticking with pcnation unless one of these places can confirm a faster delivery date than pc nation. i can't pass up a cheaper price with free 3 day shipping. But i'm so excited about this monitor I want it as fast as I can get it.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> haha no not at all. I'll be sticking with pcnation unless one of these places can confirm a faster delivery date than pc nation. i can't pass up a cheaper price with free 3 day shipping. But i'm so excited about this monitor I want it as fast as I can get it.


That pcnation price+free shipping+no tax for me sure is nice but returns to a place I haven't shopped from before make me nervous.


----------



## koof513

Is there anyone on this thread with any experience at all with pcnation besides the guy that bought his benq there?


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> That pcnation price+free shipping+no tax for me sure is nice but returns to a place I haven't shopped from before make me nervous.


yea that's why I want some pcnation feedback. To return something from there it has to be approved over the phone.


----------



## Descadent

i'd pay the $17 more for amazon's return policy if it were me.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Going to be so much competition on monday to try and order a swift from B&H, maybe I should have lied about when they would be taking orders again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it bad form to hope your phone dies or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha no not at all. I'll be sticking with pcnation unless one of these places can confirm a faster delivery date than pc nation. i can't pass up a cheaper price with free 3 day shipping. But i'm so excited about this monitor I want it as fast as I can get it.
Click to expand...

Yea I know what you mean. I paid extra for 2 day shipping instead of ground and it came out to what I would pay on amazon with tax.


----------



## mtbiker033

patiently waiting for amazon!


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i'd pay the $17 more for amazon's return policy if it were me.


I bought a Monoprice 30" 2560x1600 IPS monitor from Amazon. It had some manufacturer panel issues with it and I tried to return it. They said the price of the item was too high for normal carriers such as UPS and USPS. Instead, they sent a special insured carrier who came with all the documents who wizzed it away and I was credited $40 store credit for the trouble. I love Amazon.


----------



## koof513

I agree with you all about amazon. But I must have a preorder in somewhere and pcmall is charging an extra 30.If newegg, best buy, microcenter or amazon get them in before pcnation ships, then yes I will be switching my order to one of them as well.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> I bought a Monoprice 30" 2560x1600 IPS monitor from Amazon. It had some manufacturer panel issues with it and I tried to return it. They said the price of the item was too high for normal carriers such as UPS and USPS. Instead, they sent a special insured carrier who came with all the documents who wizzed it away and I was credited $40 store credit for the trouble. I love Amazon.


That's awesome. My dad swears by Amazon for the same type of reasons. He tells me all the time to get a prime account.


----------



## Descadent

i've asked this before and one person said he would try if his work had an adapter but never heard back so going to ask it again.

for those of you who already have it... have you tried an hdmi to dp adapter to see if consoles or anything that is hdmi will work on it?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> I bought a Monoprice 30" 2560x1600 IPS monitor from Amazon. It had some manufacturer panel issues with it and I tried to return it. They said the price of the item was too high for normal carriers such as UPS and USPS. Instead, they sent a special insured carrier who came with all the documents who wizzed it away and I was credited $40 store credit for the trouble. I love Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome. My dad swears by Amazon for the same type of reasons. He tells me all the time to get a prime account.
Click to expand...

Get one! I've gotten so many things through amazon that I went ahead and got a credit card through them that I pay off every month. In the 4 or 5 months I've had the card I've probably got 200 dollars back at least in amazon credit


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> I agree with you all about amazon. But I must have a preorder in somewhere and pcmall is charging an extra 30.If newegg, best buy, microcenter or amazon get them in before pcnation ships, then yes I will be switching my order to one of them as well.


Bittersweet news. Spoke with an Amazon CSA. Not sure what to think about it. Fingers crossed.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> That's awesome. My dad swears by Amazon for the same type of reasons. He tells me all the time to get a prime account.


Amazon allows four people in the same household to share their membership. Your dad should add you to his account if he really loves you







. More information about this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200444180


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> That's awesome. My dad swears by Amazon for the same type of reasons. He tells me all the time to get a prime account.


We've had prime for years obviously it depends on how much you buy but we place on average something like 1-2 orders per _week._ Wouldn't want to live without it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> Bittersweet news. Spoke with an Amazon CSA. Not sure what to think about it. Fingers crossed.


My guess would be the average phone rep knows absolutely nothing until the moment it gets in their system, and I'm sure that will be anytime now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> Amazon allows four people in the same household to share their membership. Your dad should add you to his account if he really loves you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . More information about this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200444180


Yep, we don't do it but sharing the prime fees would make it even more of a steal.


----------



## jameyscott

I have the amazon student membership, so I can't share, but I mean.... 39 bucks a year and all...


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have the amazon student membership, so I can't share, but I mean.... 39 bucks a year and all...


That 39$/yr student membership pays for itself with one decent sized order lol.


----------



## jameyscott

And with how many orders I make a year....


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> And with how many orders I make a year....


Out of curiosity I checked ours for a few years back.









Last year amazon made a killing off us. :x


----------



## KenjiS

Anyone get theirs yet? Just curious ;D

As for IPS 120hz and such, I have been quite curious to see Sony/LG's IPS TVs which are supposedly 120hz panels... But that said dark room viewing with an IPS display.. Eugh.. I can imagine the IPS glow is very distracting...

(Dont get me wrong, I love my PLS display, it DOES glow, but it also doesnt bug me as much on my monitor as it would on my TV)


----------



## HiTechPixel

How is the game compatibility? Anyone tested this with MMOs yet? Or any obscure games? That's pretty much the only reason I'm not buying.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Out of curiosity I checked ours for a few years back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year amazon made a killing off us. :x


56 this year for me, 70 in 2013... 28 in 2012. Guess which year I bought prime.


----------



## Baasha

is amazon likely to get it this coming week?


----------



## monmak2

Well, I asked earlier today and the Amazon customer service person didn't know. I hope it's sometime this week.







I think I'm going to try again... brb.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> is amazon likely to get it this coming week?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> Well, I asked earlier today and the Amazon customer service person didn't know. I hope it's sometime this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try again... brb.


Most likely not. The 10 units that B&H are shipping on Monday are to be shipped directly from the distributors. There were few here who managed to pre-order it yesterday morning including myself, so I'll keep you all updated with my order, but I doubt the 7 of us are the only ones who pre-ordered that day. I doubt I'll be getting tracking no. on Monday. I'm guessing that Monday is the day that they will ship the units to all the retailers. Add few days or a week to get it to their warehouses and then they will start the sale for this monitor, unless they start taking pre-orders too like B&H. If I am not mistaken, B&H are going to accept pre-orders again on Monday, 18th for the 2nd batch that they're expecting on the 25th. So far, B&H is the only giving out exact ETAs unlike others where they have 1, 2 or 3 weeks ETA.


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Most likely not. The 10 units that B&H are shipping on Monday are to be shipped directly from the distributors. There were few here who managed to pre-order it yesterday morning including myself, so I'll keep you all updated with my order, but I doubt the 7 of us are the only ones who pre-ordered that day. I doubt I'll be getting tracking no. on Monday. I'm guessing that Monday is the day that they will ship the units to all the retailers. Add few days or a week to get it to their warehouses and then they will start the sale for this monitor, unless they start taking pre-orders too like B&H. If I am not mistaken, B&H are going to accept pre-orders again on Monday, 18th for the 2nd batch that they're expecting on the 25th. So far, B&H is the only giving out exact ETAs unlike others where they have 1, 2 or 3 weeks ETA.


All this waiting is actually putting me off. I'll just remind myself to check Amazon in a few weeks rather than spending this time chasing this monitor. =[ But please, let us know what you liked and disliked about the monitor. Always nice to hear from a regular member like yourself.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> All this waiting is actually putting me off. I'll just remind myself to check Amazon in a few weeks rather than spending this time chasing this monitor. =[ But please, let us know what you liked and disliked about the monitor. Always nice to hear from a regular member like yourself.


Honestly, I know nothing about displays. I learned a lot just from following this thread. Of course I will share my first impression of it and coming from a crappy monitor, for sure I will be praising this monitor once I received them. This is the time where I hated weekends and the first time to get really excited for Monday.







Either this coming week or the week after that, I'll be fine. At least I know I'll be receiving it before this months' ends.


----------



## Arc0s

I've waited so long now that I've gotten used to 60hz again







now I will wait for Amazon to start selling these cause at this price if I see a single dead pixel, it's going back. All the guys that pre ordered please give some feedback on the units when you receive them.


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Honestly, I know nothing about displays. I learned a lot just from following this thread. Of course I will share my first impression of it and coming from a crappy monitor, for sure I will praising this monitor once I received them. This is the time where I hated weekends and the first time to get really excited for Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either this coming week or the week after that, I'll be fine. At least I know I'll be receiving it before this months' ends.


Haha, first impressions are always welcome. And I'm on my ASUS VG248QE 24" 144Hz 1ms 1920x1080 monitor for little over a year. Have had absolutely no complaints so I'm really looking forward to the upgraded 27" 144Hz 1ms 2560x1440. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Krulani

The US release of the ROG Swift monitor is going to be a really good time for people to pick up cheaper VG248QE's and hop on the 144htz "train". I'll be trying to sell mine soon after getting the Swift. I'd take a straight-up trade for a similar value IPS screen for my secondary monitor too.


----------



## Pikaru

I'm on my VG248QE as well. Excited for 1440p.

On a side note, anyone have experiences with B&H Photo return policy? I'm praying for a perfect monitor, but in the event something does come up, I'd like to know what to expect. Also, has anyone read anything of the PG278Qs to have dead or stuck pixels or the chances of having them? Thanks.


----------



## Descadent

someone in this thread from europe said they had 1 to 2 can't remember. apparently there is a thread on rog forums about issues the monitor has too but i haven't gone to check it out


----------



## monmak2

Yeah, I just listed my VG248QE on CL again. First time I was getting lowball offers but now is a good time to unload it. I haven't really heard of anyone having any negative experiences with the monitor. But then again, only time will tell. B&H's website doesn't really provide much information about return shipping costs since most of their shipping is free.

"If, for whatever reason, you are dissatisfied with your purchase, you can return it to B&H within 30 days of purchase date subject to conditions below [...] All returned or exchanged items must be in new condition, in their original box, and must include all packing material, blank warranty cards, manuals, and all accessories."

But since this item is drop shipped, it means it will be directly shipped from ASUS/distributor. How returns work for this, I'm not sure.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I was lucky I guess, I have 0 bad pixels, but unlike others I do have slight backlight bleed on left side, its not very visible but I can distinguish the difference in the dark:


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I was lucky I guess, I have 0 bad pixels, but unlike others I do have slight backlight bleed on left side, its not very visible but I can distinguish the difference in the dark:


Just curious, have you calibrated the monitor yet?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> Just curious, have you calibrated the monitor yet?


I just lowered brightness to 20 and used tftcentral's ICC profile, thats it


----------



## Neo Zuko

Oh, is it finally here? I'll call Monday. It was either this Asus monitor plus a Asus Matrix 780 Ti card or a Sony HW40ES Projector... I really want the projector but it is just a hair too much for me right now at $2500. And I kinda want to get my Titanfall on before the projector purchase anyway.


----------



## Descadent

i have a sony hw30es shining on 136" screen...couldn't imagine life without!


----------



## Neo Zuko

ahhhh, not helping lol.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> How is the game compatibility? Anyone tested this with MMOs yet? Or any obscure games? That's pretty much the only reason I'm not buying.


Works fantasic with World of Warcraft, it looks and run beautiful.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I was lucky I guess, I have 0 bad pixels, but unlike others I do have slight backlight bleed on left side, its not very visible but I can distinguish the difference in the dark:


Dont worry, I also have some backlight bleed but it's more on the right side for me, not noticable while gaming tho.
Other then that mine is perfect to, so I guess we better hold on to ours and never let em out of sight as many have problems with em


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> So do you also have that blinking led on the back of the monitor ?
> It can be seen if you look down the vents on the left side, please check and report back mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guessing it's the g-sync module but cant be sure!


is this when g sync is on?

also wanted to ask if you noticed, everytime I apply an overclock on my GPUs I get a quick burst of artifacts


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> is this when g sync is on?
> 
> also wanted to ask if you noticed, everytime I apply an overclock on my GPUs I get a quick burst of artifacts


It's blinking all the time, even when g-sync is disabled as I can see, just shut down the monitor and you will see the blinking on the backside.
It's safe to say that everyone will have that as I read on another place people mentioned to so no worry.

About the artifact when O/C, same think happens to me so it's perfectly normal I guess


----------



## Neo Zuko

called b and h... no preorder yet lol.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> called b and h... no preorder yet lol.


Lol. They said Monday. You have to wait few more hours.









B & H
Hours of Operation:
Sunday: 10:00AM - 5:00PM
Mon-Thu: 9:00AM - 7:00PM
Friday: 9:00AM - 2:00PM


----------



## koof513

For those of you who have a pre order with PCNation, this is frorm there return policy page:

IMPORTANT - The following brands can only be returned to PCNation if the product is certified as defective by the manufacturer and the manufacturer authorizes a return to PCNation. In these cases, a manufacturer's case number is required for PCNation to process your RMA request. If the manufacturer does not authorize a return to PCNation, the product must be returned directly to the manufacturer for warranty service/repair per the terms of the manufacturer warranty. The brands are: Adtran, Allied Telesyn, Apple, APC, Axis, Asus, Dell, Epson POS equipment, Honeywell, Motorola/Symbol, Panasonic,, Canon (Scanners only), Datamax, Polycom, Sony, Samsung, ELO Touchscreen, Zebra, all memory brands, all TV brands.

And i can't find if the swift is considered an asus premium panel. It better be and be covered under the zero bright dot policy.


----------



## jtadeo

i thought the monitor came with a 3 year warranty, but pcnation only shows 1 year... that's crazy considering the price.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtadeo*
> 
> i thought the monitor came with a 3 year warranty, but pcnation only shows 1 year... that's crazy considering the price.


I think that's the manufacturer warranty.

EDIT:
http://rog.asus.com/339252014/gaming-monitors/faq-rog-swift-pg278q-27-inch-g-sync-gaming-monitor/

Scroll down or CTRL+F "warranty"


----------



## jtadeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I think that's the manufacturer warranty.
> 
> EDIT:
> http://rog.asus.com/339252014/gaming-monitors/faq-rog-swift-pg278q-27-inch-g-sync-gaming-monitor/
> 
> Scroll down or CTRL+F "warranty"


yea, I read that on the manufacturer's website, but pcnation has conflicting information.


----------



## mbreslin

Small tip: In my past dealings with monitor returns "it doesn't wake up from sleep" seems to be something nobody asks questions about and promptly initiates a return. If my monitor has even one dead/bright pixel I have a feeling it will also be unable to wake up from sleep and need to be returned.


----------



## germansoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'm on my VG248QE as well. Excited for 1440p.
> 
> On a side note, anyone have experiences with B&H Photo return policy? I'm praying for a perfect monitor, but in the event something does come up, I'd like to know what to expect. Also, has anyone read anything of the PG278Qs to have dead or stuck pixels or the chances of having them? Thanks.


ASUS does not have a perfect panel warranty for ANY of their monitors. ASUS allows up to 5 dark spots even on their professional line of panels.

The ROG Swift essentially carries a Grade A panel warranty that allows up to 3 bright (read colored stuck - green/red/blue/white) AND up to 5 dark pixels.

*SOURCE*


----------



## koof513

i think it says 1 year on pcnation's site because the actual manufacturer warranty is 3 years on the panel and screen and a year on the cables and things. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germansoul*
> 
> ASUS does not have a perfect panel warranty for ANY of their monitors. ASUS allows up to 5 dark spots even on their professional line of panels.
> 
> The ROG Swift essentially carries a Grade A panel warranty that allows up to 3 bright (read colored stuck - green/red/blue/white) AND up to 5 dark pixels.
> 
> *SOURCE*


I thought they had a zero bright dot policy on premium grade monitors. I would think that the swift would classify.

Also that chart shows the 1 year warranty at 0 dots and the 3 year at 3 dots.(bright)


----------



## battletoad

Wow what a terrible policy for such an expensive monitor. I would recommend waiting for Amazon to start taking orders because I have no doubt they would give refunds if necessary.


----------



## Kronvict

For the price of the PG278Q even 1 dead / lit pixel is unacceptable. Besides i have heard so many horror stories with Asus rma that i hope i don't have any problems when i buy mine but if there are any at all, back to the retailer it goes for exchange or refund.


----------



## .Cerberus

does PCNation ship to Canada? and if so what would be the warranty terms? Could I take it to the Asus center over here? NCIX seems to be selling it for 900$ (what a rip) and doesn't even let you add it to the cart. I'm sick of waiting...


----------



## adamski07

I was looking for new videos of PG278Q on youtube the I found this.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Nice. (facepalm)


----------



## Burke888

Still nothing on Amazon yet.


----------



## germansoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> I thought they had a zero bright dot policy on premium grade monitors. I would think that the swift would classify.
> 
> Also that chart shows the 1 year warranty at 0 dots and the 3 year at 3 dots.(bright)


You would think it classifies, but it doesn't - see the chart at the bottom of the page. For me just avoiding bright pixels is not enough when 5 can go dead even on their top tier panels. Not a great pixel warranty - definitely not Grade A+. ASUS panel warranty is essentially Grade A.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germansoul*
> 
> You would think it classifies, but it doesn't - see the chart at the bottom of the page. For me just avoiding bright pixels is not enough when 5 can go dead even on their top tier panels. Not a great pixel warranty - definitely not Grade A+. ASUS panel warranty is essentially Grade A.


That's unfortunate


----------



## blackforce

Don't buy it.


----------



## Descadent

That policy is there to protect them from being sued over a pixel obviously. This is how they get protected by law. This isn't anything new with monitors

And we've had this discussion at least twice in this thread


----------



## WompaStompa11

Another place where you can apparently order the swift:

http://www.shopblt.com/item/asus-27in-2560x1440p-144hz-rr-g/asus_pg278q.html#Availability

Also the August 18 date no longer appears for me on the B&H website (hope there's still a chance of it being shipped tomorrow):

https://secure.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=asus+pg278q&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Another place where you can apparently order the swift:
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/asus-27in-2560x1440p-144hz-rr-g/asus_pg278q.html#Availability
> 
> Also the August 18 date no longer appears for me on the B&H website (hope there's still a chance of it being shipped tomorrow):
> 
> https://secure.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=asus+pg278q&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


Just placed the order on BLT... Jesus almighty help me.... THE HYPE IS REAL


----------



## mbreslin

"No Returns Or Exchanges."

Yeah I likely wouldn't buy from there even if it were half the cost. Not to mention I've never heard of "shopblt" in the first place.


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> "No Returns Or Exchanges."
> 
> Yeah I likely wouldn't buy from there even if it were half the cost. Not to mention I've never heard of "shopblt" in the first place.


I've had a ton of experience with them especially during the whole AMD "buttcoin" fiasco where cards were selling for crazy prices. These guys always had a supply at reasonable prices and I've never had issues (5 orders over 2 years; all GPUs).


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Another place where you can apparently order the swift:
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/asus-27in-2560x1440p-144hz-rr-g/asus_pg278q.html#Availability
> 
> Also the August 18 date no longer appears for me on the B&H website (hope there's still a chance of it being shipped tomorrow):
> 
> https://secure.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=asus+pg278q&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


5 AM PST - No updates yet with my order.

B&H - PG278Q Monitor

Date: 08/15/2014
Order #: XXXXXXXXX
Order Type: MAIL ORDER
Order Status: Drop ship order pending


----------



## Skrillion

Well I was the first caller this morning at B&H Photo, went ahead and preordered as I work right down the street from the superstore. So i'm head of the line as of monday this morning. Does that mean I'm #10 if they only took 9 on Friday?

Also surprised most of you haven't heard of BH before, it's where most the major media / production companies get their equipment from. They are rock solid.


----------



## chuuurles

hey, i called at 9:00:02 am this morning and they wouldnt take my pre order until i insisted the saleperson spoke with their supervisor. He came back and allowed me to pre order but by this time it was 9:10 and he said they have no idea when the 2nd batch is coming in and iam not on the first


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Well I was the first caller this morning at B&H Photo, went ahead and preordered as I work right down the street from the superstore. So i'm head of the line as of monday this morning. Does that mean I'm #10 if they only took 9 on Friday?
> 
> Also surprised most of you haven't heard of BH before, it's where most the major media / production companies get their equipment from. They are rock solid.


They told you you were head of the line? I'm assuming you're #13 as someone who called in Friday was told they had taken 12 pre-orders for an absolute allotment of 10 with the possibility of 15 more.

I'm eagerly awaiting any update as to shipping... though with no other stores offering the item yet I'm aware that there is a possibility that B&H has incorrect dates.

Did they mention anything as to when you can expect fulfillment of your order?

I have the feeling this thread is going to consume my morning...


----------



## chuuurles

yes they said the first allotment of 10 would be drop shipped today so it sounds like you are in luck!!


----------



## adamski07

Update on my b&h order.

Status : On Order








not pending anymore!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Ordered mine at 607am CA time (907 NYC time). So I am set. Ordered my Asus ROG Matrix 780 Ti as well. They will match my ROG Gene VI pretty nice I think.

A quick search on B&H will tell you they are a big enough player to be safe to order from. Of course you are really ordering from Asus direct anyway as it is a drop shipment. B&H often had great prices on expensive NEC displays if memory serves. Almost ordered tons of times from them for big things, ordered several secondary things with no issues.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Update on my b&h order.
> 
> Status : On Order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not pending anymore!


Same here!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Same here!


awesome!! Hoping to receive tracking no. Later today!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Update on my b&h order.
> 
> Status : On Order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not pending anymore!


congrats you've been charged!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Of course by the time the phone call ended it was 614am CA time and then the email confirmation says the order will be handed in shortly to the order system if I need to change the address or whatever. So being quick to order might not really mean as much depending on all that. But whatever. Iz in.


----------



## blackforce

Same here not pending anymore.

Date: 08/15/2014
Order #: xxxxxxxx
Order Type: PHONE
Order Status: On Order


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Update on my b&h order.
> 
> Status : On Order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not pending anymore!


Awww yeah! Me too!

Now, where's this baby coming from? That will determine if I receive it in a day or 5!

I am astonished Newegg doesn't have this listed yet. I can understand amazon as a lot is automated and they might not have their thumb on the pulse of the gaming scene.. but I thought Newegg would be on top of things if not for sales but to keep the image as #1 if not up there at the top of places to get your computer / gaming gear.


----------



## blackforce

Yes i would like to know also, I got 2 day shipping.


----------



## Thoth420

Grats all!









Post some pics plx


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Yes i would like to know also, I got 2 day shipping.


so you should be the first one yo receive it unless somebody else chose 1 day shipping. Please update us with eta once you get the tracking no.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Yes i would like to know also, I got 2 day shipping.


2 day shipping here as well.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> so you should be the first one yo receive it unless somebody else chose 1 day shipping. Please update us with eta once you get the tracking no.


ok will let you all know as soon as i get the tracking number.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> They told you you were head of the line? I'm assuming you're #13 as someone who called in Friday was told they had taken 12 pre-orders for an absolute allotment of 10 with the possibility of 15 more.
> 
> I'm eagerly awaiting any update as to shipping... though with no other stores offering the item yet I'm aware that there is a possibility that B&H has incorrect dates.
> 
> Did they mention anything as to when you can expect fulfillment of your order?
> 
> I have the feeling this thread is going to consume my morning...


My status went ON ORDER as of 9:50 this morning
















They weren't giving out much information at all, I think they were expecting a lot of calls so they sure didn't want to promise anything as to how many they actually had, but the guy did allude that I got in while the going was good. He did say I was the first one this morning, called them at 8:59 am est and finished the preorder at 9:12. I wanted to just pick it up since I work nearby but said it would cost the same due to it being a drop ship.

Anyway the guy I called yesterday morning at 10 am mentioned 9. He was not the one who took the preorders on Friday however, so maybe he was not correct in the exact number.


----------



## un1b4ll

I just ordered from B&H, did I make a mistake? No tax and no shipping is nice, but the rep couldn't provide an estimated time on this. Thoughts?


----------



## chuuurles

i called at 9 am atomic time and was done with the order at 9:14, they said the exact same thing to me un1bll. Also my order is still processing unlike Skrillion who ordered around the same time as me


----------



## koof513

pc connection has it for pre order. they are bbb acreddited. they want 773 plu tax as well as a minium of 30 dollar shipping tho.


----------



## WompaStompa11

B&H page now reads: "free standard shipping." Whatever that may mean. Did everyone who ordered today pay shipping?

https://secure.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=asus+pg278q&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=

I assume any B&H orders placed now would be delivered a week or two after the first batch. I would leave the B&H preorder be and try to get into the first batch of another retailer.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> I just ordered from B&H, did I make a mistake? No tax and no shipping is nice, but the rep couldn't provide an estimated time on this. Thoughts?


You'll be part of their second batch. Keep the pre-order but keep an eye on Newegg.

My suspicion is that today is when retailers were able to order from ASUS or when ASUS is shipping the monitor out to retailer inventories. B&H offers drop shipping so they were able to ship straight from the distributor.. places like newegg will stock it in-house then fill orders.

Newegg will likely receive stock this week and open orders sometime between now and next Monday... you may be able to get one sooner if you get one from their initial batch. If time is not important to you, B&H will get you one eventually.. might be a couple weeks though.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> B&H page now reads: "free standard shipping." Whatever that may mean. Did everyone who ordered today pay shipping?
> 
> https://secure.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=asus+pg278q&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
> 
> I assume any B&H orders placed now would be delivered a week or two after the first batch. I would leave the B&H preorder be and try to get into the first batch of another retailer.


I thought the scoop was that they offer free standard on items they have in stock. Future orders are possibly not drop shipped, but will be sold once they have them in stock.

After reading the "Free standard shipping" info bubble though, maybe they're now offering free shipping. Either way $8 in shipping to have my monitor this week is an amount I'll gladly pay.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I thought the scoop was that they offer free standard on items they have in stock. Future orders are possibly not drop shipped, but will be sold once they have them in stock.
> 
> After reading the "Free standard shipping" info bubble though, maybe they're now offering free shipping. Either way $8 in shipping to have my monitor this week is an amount I'll gladly pay.


You're right. B&H is completely worthy of the shipping charge


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> i called at 9 am atomic time and was done with the order at 9:14, they said the exact same thing to me un1bll. Also my order is still processing unlike Skrillion who ordered around the same time as me


Sorry homie


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> You're right. B&H is completely worthy of the shipping charge


Call 'em up and see if they'll remove the charge if it bugs you. You could also cancel and re-order with the free shipping!


----------



## koof513

well I'm just all willy nilly. I got a pre order in at b&h pcnation and pc connection. whoever comes frist baby. haha


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Call 'em up and see if they'll remove the charge if it bugs you. You could also cancel and re-order with the free shipping!


Yeah, no.







You're probably right about the free shipping being for later orders where they're not drop shipped. Doesn't bother me in the slightest. $10 is really cheap to ship a monitor anyway.


----------



## koof513

i think i am going to go ahead and cancel pcnatoin. there return policy is crap. They are cheaper but they want some type of verification over a business or government email or land line for first time customers. As I'm using my girlfriends card, she would have to call them from work. I would rather not bother her for these.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Damn I paid $15 for shipping too


----------



## koof513

yea pcnation just got the axe. b&h ftw. They guy told me when they get them in one will have my name on it. I hope he is correct. Pc connection is still a choice as my dad says they are very reputable and they have a decent return policy. I just don't want to pay that tax. Much rather spend the tax money on b&h's no spill no drop protection plan.


----------



## chuuurles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Damn I paid $15 for shipping too


did u order this am? of so is your order pending??

i paid $95 next day shipping (to canada)


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> did u order this am? of so is your order pending??
> 
> i paid $95 next day shipping (to canada)


I think he got the drop ship because standard is free and the next step up is 45 bucks for 2 day and then your overnight. I just got standard as I am in Ohio and they are in NY i believe.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Don't buy it.


I agree with this guy


----------



## Neo Zuko

I ordered 7 minutes after they opened this morning. Oh and I called back to find that I'm not in on the drop shipment after all. I'm on back order status for the stock that gets shipped to B&H and then for me. So I said so why am I being charged drop shipping when I'm not getting a drop shipment. They had no answer and now I'm getting the $15 back. 2 day shipping is way too much ($40+), so ugh not my fav news. I called 1st thing and all and got nothing out of it. Check your orders...


----------



## chuuurles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I ordered 7 minutes after they opened this morning. Oh and I called back to find that I'm not in on the drop shipment after all. I'm on back order status for the stock that gets shipped to B&H and then for me. So I said so why am I being charged drop shipping when I'm not getting a drop shipment. They had no answer and now I'm getting the $15 back. 2 day shipping is way too much ($40+), so ugh not my fav news. I called 1st thing and all and got nothing out of it. Check your orders...


yea i guess it was luck of the draw and who you spoke 2 on the phone. My sales guy put me on hold for 5 mins which probably sealed my fate. Oh well congrats to those that were successful !!!


----------



## mbreslin

I am west coast and got up a bit late 6:30 here, 9:30 there, I checked the thread first to see "we don't know when the second batch is coming" and immediately went back to bed. I'll take my chances with waiting for newegg/amazon.


----------



## Pikaru

It's funny how it seems like everyone was the first one to order this morning


----------



## adamski07

Update: 10AM PST
Date: 08/15/2014
Order #: XXXXXXXXXX
Order Type: MAIL ORDER
Order Status: On Order

Did anyone get a tracking no. already? Also, you guys got any info where the 10 units are shipping from? I really hope it ships out today or else, im gonna miss the delivery.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> It's funny how it seems like everyone was the first one to order this morning


Not I. I ordered at 11:55am EST and was told I'll be on the first shipment that hits their warehouse. TBH I never heard of drop shipping until this thread.


----------



## Shogon

Darn I knew I should of preordered from BH yesterday. Oh well, I'll wait for Amazon. I just wish it was October. I'd love to get 5% back on this monitor.


----------



## koof513

Does anyone have an idea when microcenter may get these. Thats where I like to purchase from but you guys have hipped me to b&h and I always here good things about amazon but I live 10 minutes from microcenter and I love them.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> yea i guess it was luck of the draw and who you spoke 2 on the phone. My sales guy put me on hold for 5 mins which probably sealed my fate. Oh well congrats to those that were successful !!!


yeah. i was on hold too for about a minute and was starting to get real nervous that my cell would cut out as it tends to do in certain places in my apartment.
I've also been using BH for a very long time for all my photography/video gear so my address info etc is already in their system, that might have been the time saving difference.

Either way I'm still looking out refreshing sites for you all!


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> hey, i called at 9:00:02 am this morning and they wouldnt take my pre order until i insisted the
> saleperson spoke with their supervisor. He came back and allowed me to pre order but by this time it was 9:10 and he said they have no idea when the 2nd batch is coming in and iam not on the first


ok i will keep you updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Update: 10AM PST
> Date: 08/15/2014
> Order #: XXXXXXXXXX
> Order Type: MAIL ORDER
> Order Status: On Order
> 
> Did anyone get a tracking no. already? Also, you guys got any info where the 10 units are shipping from? I really hope it ships out today or else, im gonna miss the delivery.


no tracking here, I just got off the phone with B&h and was told this monitor is on backorder from asus and the 1st batch is on backorder ! and when it ships i will get a email. did't sound like this monitor is even off the boat. i have to cancel in 2 days if not shipped.


----------



## mbreslin

Well. The latest information from Asus is "early september" and people immediately just assumed this rep didn't know what he was talking about (much like the 650$ NA price debacle), but maybe he will turn out to be correct after all.


----------



## xentrox

Things are very quiet on Amazon.. wonder when they will open their gates?


----------



## koof513

sigh,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Well. The latest information from Asus is "early september" and people immediately just assumed this rep didn't know what he was talking about (much like the 650$ NA price debacle), but maybe he will turn out to be correct after all.


Sigh. Oh well. I may just stick with b&h and get that protection plan since there is no tax, unless it pops up at my local microcenter. Who knows, maybe i will give amazon a swing on pc stuff for a change.


----------



## exzacklyright

The stand's are sexy. Are you guys just gonna put them in the closet after using a mount?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Not I. I ordered at 11:55am EST and was told I'll be on the first shipment that hits their warehouse. TBH I never heard of drop shipping until this thread.


Drop shipping is often found through retailers that sell a lot to businesses / government and not so much consumers. It's a way of selling expensive or very specific equipment that is usually very costly to stock but usually requires relatively quick shipping.

We get things drop shipped at work when we order from CDW all the time. We'll order a specific switch, NAS, etc which doesn't sell enough volume for CDW to keep in stock but customers can't wait 1+ week for it to be "special ordered". Hence it gets shipped directly from the manufacturer.

I suspect we all jumped on B&H super early on Friday before they really had a chance to look at what they were listing and sort out all the final details for the product. Somehow it got labeled as drop shipped (who knows if they'll have it drop shipped in reality) and before they had solid dates.. just the projected dates that were in their system from a month or two ago.

I hope these get shipped out today or soon.. but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't get shipped for another week or so. I'm content knowing I have a unit allotted and pointed toward my address as well as being among the first and not having to wait for stock updates or hunt around websites for the next month.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> The stand's are sexy. Are you guys just gonna put them in the closet after using a mount?


I have a couple ErgoTech Freedom arms on order... I may keep the stand and put my current two monitors on the arms, or I might move one monitorover to my other desk for my wife's computer and put the Swift on one of the freedome arms... I'm going to have to play with my options once everything is here. I really like the light on the stand but I need to see it in person to see if it's a keeper.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I hope these get shipped out today or soon.. but I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't get shipped for another week or so. I'm content knowing I have a unit allotted and pointed toward my address as well as being among the first and not having to wait for stock updates and hunt around websites for the next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed man me too


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> The stand's are sexy. Are you guys just gonna put them in the closet after using a mount?


I'm allergic to red.







I have a 30" IPS and when I get the swift and decide for sure I'm keeping it I will be wall mounting it and powering it with one of these. No visible cables for me please.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> The stand's are sexy. Are you guys just gonna put them in the closet after using a mount?


yes because my sim racing rig has triple monitor stand  that is if i ever get the swifts


----------



## Pikaru

Alright guys... I've got some bad news. Per B&H Photo chat below:

You have been connected to Scott M.
Jermiah : I am trying to find out if my product will be shipping today.
Scott M: Hello Jermiah. My name is Scott and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.
Scott M: Did you place an order yet?
Jermiah: yes
Scott M: Do you have your B&H Order#?
Jermiah: XXXXXXX
Scott M: The monitor is currently not in stock.
Scott M: Unless they arrive very soon today it will not ship today.
Jermiah: Is there still a possibility of it being drop shipped today or will I have to wait till a more solid date? When I ordered it said the 18th.
Scott M: There is a small possibility of that. Who said they were arriving today the 18th?
Jermiah: It was on your website
Scott M: OK it is not mentioned currently. Let me connect you to our Customer Service to see if they have any additional status information. I do see you already upgraded the shipping on it.
Scott M has left the session.
Please wait while we find an agent from the Customer Service department to assist you.
You have been connected to Lazer S.
Lazer S: Hello Jermiah. My name is Lazer S, and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.
Lazer S: I apologize but drop shipping it will not expedite the order.
Jermiah: Sorry, but I'm not understanding. When I placed the order, it was to be drop shipped with an estimated date of the 18th.
Jermiah: I'm just wanting to know if the 18th was an incorrect date or if it might still be shipped out today or tomorrow.
Lazer S: It looks like that was the date we WERE expecting it to come in but it got delayed and as of now is not shipping yet.
Lazer S: I really apologize for the inconvenience.
Jermiah: Do you have a new date that you are expecting it to be shipped?
Lazer S: As of now, unfortunately I do not have a date but it is estimated to take just 2-3 weeks till we'd get it and then ship it to you.
Jermiah: Wow that's a big difference between the 18th
Jermiah: Thanks I guess


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Alright guys... I've got some bad news. Per B&H Photo chat below:
> 
> You have been connected to Scott M.
> Jermiah : I am trying to find out if my product will be shipping today.
> Scott M: Hello Jermiah. My name is Scott and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.
> Scott M: Did you place an order yet?
> Jermiah: yes
> Scott M: Do you have your B&H Order#?
> Jermiah: XXXXXXX
> Scott M: The monitor is currently not in stock.
> Scott M: Unless they arrive very soon today it will not ship today.
> Jermiah: Is there still a possibility of it being drop shipped today or will I have to wait till a more solid date? When I ordered it said the 18th.
> Scott M: There is a small possibility of that. Who said they were arriving today the 18th?
> Jermiah: It was on your website
> Scott M: OK it is not mentioned currently. Let me connect you to our Customer Service to see if they have any additional status information. I do see you already upgraded the shipping on it.
> Scott M has left the session.
> Please wait while we find an agent from the Customer Service department to assist you.
> You have been connected to Lazer S.
> Lazer S: Hello Jermiah. My name is Lazer S, and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.
> Lazer S: I apologize but drop shipping it will not expedite the order.
> Jermiah: Sorry, but I'm not understanding. When I placed the order, it was to be drop shipped with an estimated date of the 18th.
> Jermiah: I'm just wanting to know if the 18th was an incorrect date or if it might still be shipped out today or tomorrow.
> Lazer S: It looks like that was the date we WERE expecting it to come in but it got delayed and as of now is not shipping yet.
> Lazer S: I really apologize for the inconvenience.
> Jermiah: Do you have a new date that you are expecting it to be shipped?
> Lazer S: As of now, unfortunately I do not have a date but it is estimated to take just 2-3 weeks till we'd get it and then ship it to you.
> Jermiah: Wow that's a big difference between the 18th
> Jermiah: Thanks I guess


Bummer! On a positive note, my credit card statement date will have a chance to cycle which means I wont have to pay for this baby until October!

From your conversation it does appear that the drop shipping was inaccurate. Seems they are expecting to receive the stock and then mail it out to customers. Considering this I may give a call in a few days to have the $8.33 shipping charge removed.


----------



## blackforce

I just cancelled my order at B&H. Good luck guys, Somebody just moved up:thumb:


----------



## Descadent

saw that coming.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> saw that coming.


so true, done waiting for this monitor, 2 more qnix monitors i guess and call it a day.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

weeee... I like how people get mad because shipment gets delayed... mine got delayed by a month and it was well worth waiting, there is no way I will switch to another monitor in near future.. or like ever









IT IS WORTH WAITING.. guys.


----------



## Descadent

so says the guy who has had it for weeks now lol


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> weeee... I like how people get mad because shipment gets delayed... mine got delayed by a month and it was well worth waiting, there is no way I will switch to another monitor in near future.. or like ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS WORTH WAITING.. guys.


Mad not me, just don't have time to wait. Was told it was going to ship soon then today we don't know when asus is going to get it out to us. sorry i have a job with a life. fly in and out of town alot. meaning JOB


----------



## Fiercy

So I didn't miss anything with B&H? My money are on amazon. Wrote to Newegg today they told me they are unable to provides any dates of availability.


----------



## nyk20z3

Good thing i am waiting to the hype dies down to order this thing.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so says the guy who has had it for weeks now lol


I got it just last Friday...
And it says something.. as I am in europe..


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I got it just last Friday...
> And it says something.. as I am in europe..


I am currently stationed in Germany but i refuse to pay euro price lol

I have Vat forms that exclude me from taxes but i cant use them online!


----------



## Pikaru

I didn't mean to be the bearer of bad news!


----------



## Aemonn

So I keep hearing about delays and decided to poke around. This quote is two weeks old but I want to remind everyone of it. This is a quote from JJ himself on the swift's product page found on the pcdiy website.
Quote:


> As a general update availability will occur in North America at the end of this month ( the week of the 25th ). If there are any additional questions let me know and I will do my best to clarify. Also please continue to reference the FAQ which will be updated with additional information.


http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/

This is the last official word from someone who knows what's going on.. everything else is speculation! Retailers and customer service reps are speculating just the same as us... of course if you pressure them for a date they're going to find whatever answer they can to appease you and move along with their day. When I originally ordered from B&H my order estimated shipping of the 25th... for some reason after the first couple of us placed orders the date changed to the 18th. Not sure why but it is what it is.

It is possible there will be delays. However, I haven't seen or heard anything about delays from an official source. As such I'll remain hopeful we'll start receiving monitors, and others will be able to place orders in the next couple weeks.









Hopefully sooner rather than later!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I didn't mean to be the bearer of bad news!


Don't be sorry.. it's still good to know not to expect the monitor this week.. will make it quite a bit less torturous!


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> saw that coming.


I'm really not clear how people thought that a monitor that had been listed as available in NA end of August or early September would somehow, mysteriously, be available to just one, somewhat obscure retailer, weeks earlier.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> This is the last official word from someone who knows what's going on.. everything else is speculation!


Except that it's not.

Your quote is a couple weeks old.

Tweeted five days ago.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I didn't mean to be the bearer of bad news!


thats fine.. good for me coz I wont be back til next week..







my bro's gonna be disappointed tho, I told him that it is coming this week.. haha


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Except that it's not.
> 
> Your quote is a couple weeks old.
> 
> Tweeted five days ago.


Well, I stand corrected! Thanks, must have missed that one.

The Anandtech article he links to still says end of August and given whoever it is that manages the ASUS twitter has a horrible track record with being accurate in their statements ($650 price anyone?) I hope you wont mind if I continue to hope for the next two weeks.


----------



## Descadent

why can't they just come out with a damn date like everything else in the world has a street date... why make it so difficult?!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

With how this monitor keeps getting pushed back for North American release... I just hope that come tax return time it's actually on shelves ^_^


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why can't they just come out with a damn date like everything else in the world has a street date... why make it so difficult?!


Supply and demand. Maybe just trying to keep retailers from putting them on slight discount... or their distribution channels are congested. Who knows


----------



## .Cerberus

I live in Canada, I have a credit card, where the F can i buy/pre-order this from.
NCIX is charging 900$ and I'm willing to pay, except I can't add it to my cart


----------



## The EX1

Failed product launch of the year 2014


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Failed product launch of the year 2014


Seriously.

At one point wasn't April a date they gave us?


----------



## dzajroo

As Australia's ETA got pushed again current ETA is 8th September......can anyone here confirm this for me please ?

Let say BF4 running between 50 and 144 FPS with G-sync on, does it feel like running [email protected] panel ? (same fluidity?). Also is there a difference in fluidity between let say 70-80FPS G-sync and 120FPS G-sync ?

Purely interested as running 120fps on 120hz on standard panel (950D or QNIX) feel really smooth and fluid any drops below 100fps you can start to see "little slow-down" in fluidity so was wondering how is the feel on the Swift ....

Cheers


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> At one point wasn't April a date they gave us?


Kinda more and more happy I jumped on my PB278Q months ago.. I paid like.. $330 in the end for it, and its been quite worth it.... Given me valuable experience running 1440p and such...

Cause we're 5 months down the line now lol... and the PG278Q still isnt in shops...


----------



## The EX1

The only good news we have is that an ASUS rep on facebook stated that they would have a "solid" stock. Hopefully this means they won't sell out in an hour but who knows. ASUS reps on facebook tend to talk out their ass though.


----------



## WompaStompa11

B&H now lists "Expected availability: Ausust 26 2014." They also added specs and a 'notify when in stock' button. I've lost faith in them shipping this week, and I assume there's a good chance of shipment come August 26. However, I'd really like to know if they are still going to drop ship. I may be swayed to buy from another retailer, all things depending.

And we still haven't seen jack from Amazon / Newegg.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> B&H now lists "Expected availability: Ausust 26 2014." They also added specs and a 'notify when in stock' button. I've lost faith in them shipping this week, and I assume there's a good chance of shipment come August 26. However, I'd really like to know if they are still going to drop ship. I may be swayed to buy from another retailer, all things depending.
> 
> And we still haven't seen jack from Amazon / Newegg.


I would guess Amazon/Newegg to have the monitor in around that time stated by B&H. Or a few days afterwards. Basically next week or the one after.

Still wondering if I should bother with this or wait even longer for something else.


----------



## besthijacker

Only Amazon&Newegg can save us now!


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> B&H now lists "Expected availability: Ausust 26 2014." They also added specs and a 'notify when in stock' button. I've lost faith in them shipping this week, and I assume there's a good chance of shipment come August 26. However, I'd really like to know if they are still going to drop ship. I may be swayed to buy from another retailer, all things depending.
> 
> And we still haven't seen jack from Amazon / Newegg.


Not drop shipped. I don't have anything official but all signs point to that being an error while they were fleshing out the product page....


----------



## The EX1

ASUS just responded to my inquiry on facebook. They don't even know.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> ASUS just responded to my inquiry on facebook. They don't even know.


That's hilarious.

You: When is release date?
ASUS: Please wait till it's closer to release date.


----------



## dzajroo

In this modern age of technology where everyone has a mobile phone, everything it tracked, GPS-ed, connected...and Asus has no idea where the screen are.....really ?









My theory must be right then, screens being shipped by sailboat with nothing but compass on it


----------



## Descadent

people need to get fired!! such poor handling of one item!


----------



## WompaStompa11

Lol.

2014 -- The year of the Swift waiting for the Swift


----------



## Fiercy

Well i have been checking newegg by searching Asus ROG Swift PG278Q and it never showed me anything... but a few hours ago it started to show Asus monitors. So... PROGRESS.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Well i have been checking newegg by searching Asus ROG Swift PG278Q and it never showed me anything... but a few hours ago it started to show Asus monitors. So... PROGRESS.


It only changed on the mobile app. Regular web browsers still show the PB278Q


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> That's hilarious.
> 
> You: When is release date?
> ASUS: Please wait till it's closer to release date.


Well it WAS supposed to be April, then mid-July, and then end of August. End of Aug seems to be the real date from what I gather. I just think some retailers might have gotten ahead of themselves.


----------



## Fiercy

I am not saying it shows the monitor page I am just saying it's able to understand Tags now and link me to asus monitors ( I was checking it in chrome )


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> Well it WAS supposed to be April, then mid-July, and then end of August. End of Aug seems to be the real date from what I gather. I just think some retailers might have gotten ahead of themselves.


Judging by that particular pattern we can expect a release more in line with end of November into Christmas. Happy Holidays from the ROG team


----------



## adamski07

I guess there will be no tracking updates for B&H Order 'til next week.







At least I will be busy for the upcoming week and something will stop me checking my order every few minutes.







So I guess week of 25th is the week for it to go on sale on different retailers. At least I got my pre-order in on the the first batch so I don't have to worry about them running out of stock for this monitor. Good luck to all F5 warriors, I hope you are all prepaid for the battle on 25th









Date: 08/15/2014
Order #: xxxxxxxxx
Order Type: MAIL ORDER
Order Status: "to be shipped whenever it arrives, probably on early Sept.







"


----------



## Pikaru

Im debating whether or not I want to cancel my B&H order and fight for an Amazon order... Knowing my luck B&H will miraculously start shipping monitors when I cancel my order.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Im debating whether or not I want to cancel my B&H order and fight for an Amazon order... Knowing my luck B&H will miraculously start shipping monitors when I cancel my order.


In my case, where I at least know that if ever the units arrives on then 25th, then I know for sure I will be getting it before the month ends. Unlike on other retailers where we do not have exact eta or even pre-orders yet. Also, I cannot spend more time anymore checking different websites or forums waiting for a link where there's no assurance that they will send me the display once I place my order. Even if amazon or newegg goes up within this week or few days earlier than B&H, I think it is still worth it for me to wait on my B&H order cause I didn't have to pay tax.


----------



## Krulani

What is B&H?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> In my case, where I at least know that if ever the units arrives on then 25th, then I know for sure I will be getting it before the month ends. Unlike on other retailers where we do not have exact eta or even pre-orders yet. Also, I cannot spend more time anymore checking different websites or forums waiting for a link where there's no assurance that they will send me the display once I place my order. Even if amazon or newegg goes up within this week or few days earlier than B&H, I think it is still worth it for me to wait on my B&H order cause I didn't have to pay tax.


This.... It's nice to know I have one, even if it's not in my hands.

I'd suggest keeping the preorder until you have an amazon preorder to replace it with. Though there are likely a few guys further down the list who would advise otherwise!

Given the track record of this monitor and how stock was in Europe we'll probably have 100 units across North America until late September! Hey, there's the reason for the delay, the single pallet of monitors got lost on the barge between all the other crap!


----------



## Neo Zuko

Hey did you limbo status guys get charged?


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Im debating whether or not I want to cancel my B&H order and fight for an Amazon order... Knowing my luck B&H will miraculously start shipping monitors when I cancel my order.


Pikaru,

I would hang onto your B&H order. If they are only getting 10 units in their first batch then I don't expect Amazon/NewEgg to be getting very many either. Also, I really don't expect this to start shipping until next week at the earliest.
We have waited awhile, waiting a little more isn't going to kill us. I just hope I am able to secure one, you are very lucky to nab one, congrats!


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> What is B&H?


A shop out of NY.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Hey did you limbo status guys get charged?


There was a temporary hold, but it's gone now and according to their site they won't be charging till it's shipped.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> This.... It's nice to know I have one, even if it's not in my hands.
> 
> I'd suggest keeping the preorder until you have an amazon preorder to replace it with. Though there are likely a few guys further down the list who would advise otherwise!
> 
> Given the track record of this monitor and how stock was in Europe we'll probably have 100 units across North America until late September! Hey, there's the reason for the delay, the single pallet of monitors got lost on the barge between all the other crap!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> In my case, where I at least know that if ever the units arrives on then 25th, then I know for sure I will be getting it before the month ends. Unlike on other retailers where we do not have exact eta or even pre-orders yet. Also, I cannot spend more time anymore checking different websites or forums waiting for a link where there's no assurance that they will send me the display once I place my order. Even if amazon or newegg goes up within this week or few days earlier than B&H, I think it is still worth it for me to wait on my B&H order cause I didn't have to pay tax.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Pikaru,
> 
> I would hang onto your B&H order. If they are only getting 10 units in their first batch then I don't expect Amazon/NewEgg to be getting very many either. Also, I really don't expect this to start shipping until next week at the earliest.
> We have waited awhile, waiting a little more isn't going to kill us. I just hope I am able to secure one, you are very lucky to nab one, congrats!


I guess you guys are right. B&H doesn't charge tax, but I offset the amount I would've gotten charged on Amazon by going with 2-day shipping. Now I'm debating whether I should just save the 60 dollars and just go with the free shipping. And the main reason I'd like to go with Amazon is because of their returns. Like everyone else stated, if there's any problems, I'd like to exchange or return it. Amazon provides free shipping labels while I'd have to pay for shipping through B&H. I just REALLY HOPE that the one I get is perfect!


----------



## Neo Zuko

I have my preorder at $800 now with B&H. They took off the shipping and threw in ground shipping which is basically a work week. And plus with B&H to CA there is no tax. Now I wanted 2 day shipping to CA and a better no hassle return policy like Amazon. But B&H two day shipping to CA is $40 and Amazon has tax. I wanted two day shipping cus in my mind it's less bouncing around and less chance of a dead pixels. But nowadays I think dead pixels are not as prevalent a problem. Last time I can remember seeing one is in a 3DS. Last two PC displays did not have any real issues.


----------



## duhasttas

Out of sheer curiosity, does anyone know what the deal is with NCIX USA? Were their pre-orders up at one point, or was this just for the CA site?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Pikaru,
> 
> I would hang onto your B&H order. If they are only getting 10 units in their first batch then I don't expect Amazon/NewEgg to be getting very many either. Also, I really don't expect this to start shipping until next week at the earliest.
> We have waited awhile, waiting a little more isn't going to kill us. I just hope I am able to secure one, you are very lucky to nab one, congrats!


While there can be no doubt b&h is an excellent source for photography equipment and often has great deals on computer hardware their hardware stock is generally limited. Amazon and newegg are the #1 and #2 online retailers in the world, I doubt b&h stock is indicative of what amazon or newegg might get. Although certainly there's only going to be so many monitors in one shipping container/on one boat.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, does anyone know what the deal is with NCIX USA? Were their pre-orders up at one point, or was this just for the CA site?


They haven't had any pre-orders yet. There's a product page on their site, but nothing indicating you can preorder. NCIX indicated on their Facebook page that it was up for preorder on their Canada website, but it gives an error when you try to add it to your cart.

Honestly, I'd try and find elsewhere since NCIX is charging 899 for the monitor which is a whole 100 bucks over MSRP.

Also, for those of you that preordered from shopblt.com, it looks like the PG278Q is being removed from there for whatever reason. It seems like retailers are luring impatient customers like myself to their sites to order, and when we do they change dates and say there were delays with the manufacturer.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> kept having issues with it coming on then going off, like it only gets enabled when your in full screen and sometimes it wouldnt come on or sometimes be delayed in turning on
> 
> I just turned it off for a while and truthfully forgot about it, I don't notice much difference.. well maybe I have forgotten now! I will try g sync again for a few days again and clarify but gaming without it I found to be just as enjoyable, I dont have any screen tearing or anything


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Works fantasic with World of Warcraft, it looks and run beautiful.


So one person is saying they are having problems with alt tabbing in fullscreen mode, another says it works perfect in WoW (but they didnt say if they are having alt tab issues).

I cannot afford this monitor sadly, but i should be able to afford a 1080p version of this monitor, could someone who owns this monitor that plays WoW give a definitive answer on whether there are problems with alt tabbing and gsync shutting off? If gsync has any bugs like this ill just save some money and stick to a standard 144hz panel.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

I have no idea why anyone missed this, but this little gem was hidden in PCPER's review of the Swift located *here*.

Quote:


> The only real drawback is that price tag. At $799, ASUS is asking for quite a premium for the G-Sync + 144 Hz combination. It is a $320 premium over its own ASUS PB278Q (that honestly has a slightly better screen) to be precise. With other G-Sync monitors on the horizon, including a new 1080p option and a 4K 60 Hz as well, it might be a smart decision to wait and see what else becomes available. But, then again, there is a lot to like about this monitor, today. Once available, on *August 26th*, I have no doubt that these will be consumed by technology hungry PC gamers that are eager to experience PC gaming with G-Sync.


Tweaktown also confirms the date of the 26th of August *here*.

Quote:


> But if that's not enough, I'll go on. The monitor is stunning; beautiful; elegant; and sharp. Graphics on screen are crystal clear, and WQHD (2560x1440) is the perfect resolution for a 27-inch panel without adjusting scaling settings in Windows.
> 
> The screen is bright, and I find myself using it towards the lower-end of its brightness to save my eyes, but in a bright room, it's nice to be able to crank up the brightness and see everything on the display. If you buy this monitor, you won't be disappointed. It's hands-down the best display I've ever used, and I've moved through quite a few different monitors. The only downside is the price.
> 
> The display will be available online starting at *12:01am on August 26* for an MSRP of $799. Ouch. But, if you want the very best, then this is it. It'll cost you, but you can rest easy knowing that you have a top-of-the-line gaming monitor with all of the latest goodies included with it


These are all reviews done between August 10th and now, not the ones that were released in July.

August 26th is all but guaranteed at this point as the release date. So people can save their jimmies and calm down a bit on pre-ordering/etc.


----------



## Descadent

yeah but everybody's point was after these reviews came out we knew they said 26th monday last week when they came out..but then asus turns around last wed and says september.... that's where everyone is like wth is going on is from...then the 18th from bh to us not knowing when the hell it's coming out


----------



## Neo Zuko

Debating on canceling myself. I expected more than a placeholder unknown ship date preorder to be honest.


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I might just cancel and go for that sony projector... I just want a projector so bad.


I'm just going to do that. I'm really wondering what the future of these monitors actually is, I mean, we are paying a premium for a "super-duper" TN panel with new tech like G-SYNC. If prior NVIDIA tech, like 3D vision, is considered in the overall scheme of things I reckon there is going to be a hardware revision or 2 of the G-SYNC module itself. The fact no other competitors exist at the moment is too worrisome and gives me a sense the price is a tad inflated.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Oh sorry ninja edit. But yea I'm having second thoughts. And I want that projector...


----------



## WompaStompa11

Now the Swift is seemingly no longer even listed on B&H. Wonder if they were getting hammered or something.

https://secure.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=asus+pg278q&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

God damnit, every day I look at the screen and I wonder, why they went with full matte display instead of semi glossy on PB278Q








but then I run some games and I forget about it


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So one person is saying they are having problems with alt tabbing in fullscreen mode, another says it works perfect in WoW (but they didnt say if they are having alt tab issues).
> 
> I cannot afford this monitor sadly, but i should be able to afford a 1080p version of this monitor, could someone who owns this monitor that plays WoW give a definitive answer on whether there are problems with alt tabbing and gsync shutting off? If gsync has any bugs like this ill just save some money and stick to a standard 144hz panel.


I too would like to know the answer to this.


----------



## dzajroo

This was posted on Australian overclockers forum:

_"I've read how keen you guys all are for this monitor so I've chased up some details with the ASUS AU Product Manager for displays.

First shipment of ROG Swift should be in the Ingram Micro warehouse by end of the week. Next lot will hit Synnex by first or second week of September. The PM also said that he's under the impression the large majority of the stock has been allocated to pre-orders. If you've been sitting on the fence re: pre-order, you might want to give it some further thought to secure one of these beauties. "_


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Oh sorry ninja edit. But yea I'm having second thoughts. And I want that projector...


What projector? im curious


----------



## Spiriva

If you managed to pre order it i wouldnt recommend canseling that pre order! (the guys who got it from b&h). If there is 1 ship rowing towards U.S it will have all the monitors on it that U.S will get so pretty much all your shops will have the monitor at the same time.

Scandinavia who got the monitor pretty much first in the world got 600 unites (Sweden, Denmark, Finland, Norway and Iceland) and we have not yet got the second waves of monitors. The next shippment will land around end of aug start of sep and it will be 500 units.

Judging from this, I guess its safe to say that there isnt going to be 10.000 units on that sail boat to U.S

Apperently "AU Optronics" who makes the panel for Asus have problems keeping up with the high demand and it wount be untill "the winter months" till the monitor will be "in stock" around the world instead of "sold out" all the time.

The info is from Sweclockers.se (scandinavia biggest computer/tech site)

http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/19181-asus-rog-swift-drabbas-av-panelbrist (if you wanna use google translation to English from Swedish).


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Nooooooooooooo!!!!!! This was tweeted yesterday.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/status/468817571421356032
> 
> At this rate it will keep getting pushed back till X-Mas.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Judging by that particular pattern we can expect a release more in line with end of November into Christmas. Happy Holidays from the ROG team


Unfortunately it seems like my prediction back in may is becoming true with every passing day.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So one person is saying they are having problems with alt tabbing in fullscreen mode, another says it works perfect in WoW (but they didnt say if they are having alt tab issues).
> I cannot afford this monitor sadly, but i should be able to afford a 1080p version of this monitor, could someone who owns this monitor that plays WoW give a definitive answer on whether there are problems with alt tabbing and gsync shutting off? If gsync has any bugs like this ill just save some money and stick to a standard 144hz panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I too would like to know the answer to this.


No there is absolutely 0 issues with alt tabbing in any game I played so far with G-Sync enabled.
it takes fraction of a second to show desktop..
But of course, you have to set same refresh rate for desktop and game as well.
Edit: Here, I made a video for you, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_no5jciPUE


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah but everybody's point was after these reviews came out we knew they said 26th monday last week when they came out..but then asus turns around last wed and says september.... that's where everyone is like wth is going on is from...then the 18th from bh to us not knowing when the hell it's coming out


True, except....

a) the info is from the same "knowledgeable" rep who gave us $650
b) the article he links to in his tweet states Aug 26th. I read the tweet as, " dammit people! Stop asking me things about the swift, we've said end of the month several times in several locations, you'll have it in September!"

Really, it's up in the air.... Could be either at this point and well have to wait and see. Personally I'm going to hope for the 26th as all the reviews point to that as well as JJ. I'll believe JJ over nameless asus rep on Facebook any day.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Little suggestion, stop spamming this thread with useless information and just wait for it..

At least you know how it feels living in Europe when every new HW is released in US first.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Oh sorry ninja edit. But yea I'm having second thoughts. And I want that projector...


allow me to derail for a second to tease you with my sony hw30es


















and my year and half old son mezmeried by 136" of peppa pig lol... nick jr isn't in hd so that's why i doesn't fit the screen .


----------



## Descadent

oh just got this. i was signed up to be notified from bh


----------



## pathfindercod

Yeah I just got the BH email also about it being discontinued. Wow rog swift v2 must be on the horizon...


----------



## Pikaru

I talked to a representative over at B&H and those of us that have preorders are still safe. I dropped 2 day shipping that cost 67 dollars and got free 3 day shipping instead


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I talked to a representative over at B&H and those of us that have preorders are still safe. I dropped 2 day shipping that cost 67 dollars and got free 3 day shipping instead


how did u get 3 day free shipping? Id like to know and give them a call later.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I talked to a representative over at B&H and those of us that have preorders are still safe. I dropped 2 day shipping that cost 67 dollars and got free 3 day shipping instead
> 
> 
> 
> how did u get 3 day free shipping? Id like to know and give them a call later.
Click to expand...

I just asked about the fact that it isn't being dropshipped anymore and that before the site went down they offered free shipping. He said it was free 3 day shipping instead.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> If you managed to pre order it i wouldnt recommend canseling that pre order! (the guys who got it from b&h). If there is 1 ship rowing towards U.S it will have all the monitors on it that U.S will get so pretty much all your shops will have the monitor at the same time.
> 
> Scandinavia who got the monitor pretty much first in the world got 600 unites (Sweden, Denmark, Finland, Norway and Iceland) and we have not yet got the second waves of monitors. The next shippment will land around end of aug start of sep and it will be 500 units.
> 
> Judging from this, I guess its safe to say that there isnt going to be 10.000 units on that sail boat to U.S
> 
> Apperently "AU Optronics" who makes the panel for Asus have problems keeping up with the high demand and it wount be untill "the winter months" till the monitor will be "in stock" around the world instead of "sold out" all the time.
> 
> The info is from Sweclockers.se (scandinavia biggest computer/tech site)
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/19181-asus-rog-swift-drabbas-av-panelbrist (if you wanna use google translation to English from Swedish).


----------



## SweWiking

^^ (dunno why my msg didnt show up under the quote) But it seems like a har monitor to get a hold of all over the world.


----------



## Aemonn

I just updated my B&H order as well. Anyone who does have an order I would suggest doing so--just as with Pikaru they switched me from the $8.00 UPS ground to free expedited (3 day) shipping. I simply asked to update my shipping to free expedited shipping and he knew what to do.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I just updated my B&H order as well. Anyone who does have an order I would suggest doing so--just as with Pikaru they switched me from the $8.00 UPS ground to free expedited (3 day) shipping. I simply asked to update my shipping to free expedited shipping and he knew what to do.


Did you guys call or do online chat?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I just updated my B&H order as well. Anyone who does have an order I would suggest doing so--just as with Pikaru they switched me from the $8.00 UPS ground to free expedited (3 day) shipping. I simply asked to update my shipping to free expedited shipping and he knew what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys call or do online chat?
Click to expand...

I did online chat.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I just updated my B&H order as well. Anyone who does have an order I would suggest doing so--just as with Pikaru they switched me from the $8.00 UPS ground to free expedited (3 day) shipping. I simply asked to update my shipping to free expedited shipping and he knew what to do.


Thx. Just got my shipping charge removed. They also let me opt for instore pickup when it arrives since my office is two avenues from their store.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Did you guys call or do online chat?


I called--I had to update payment info as well. Seems online would be easier if all you're doing is updating your shipping type.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Thx. Just got my shipping charge removed. They also let me opt for instore pickup when it arrives since my office is two avenues from their store.


Lucky! You'll have this the day they receive it... Benefits of working in the city!


----------



## Ardi

I am going to wait to buy it from Amazon. But if you are really itching to get this monitor, provantage.com is taking orders for it. Beware, that the order is direct shipping from manufacturer (You are going to pay a lot for shipping). So far they have the lowest price, $734.63, for this item. Here is the link:
http://www.provantage.com/asus-pg278q~AASUM02M.htm

This is from them:
"Ship from Manufacturer
IMPORTANT: This item is shipped directly by the manufacturer and may take additional shipping time."


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> I am going to wait to buy it from Amazon. But if you are really itching to get this monitor, provantage.com is taking orders for it. Beware, that the order is direct shipping from manufacturer (You are going to pay a lot for shipping). So far they have the lowest price, $734.63, for this item. Here is the link:
> http://www.provantage.com/asus-pg278q~AASUM02M.htm
> 
> This is from them:
> "Ship from Manufacturer
> IMPORTANT: This item is shipped directly by the manufacturer and may take additional shipping time."


Sweet, thanks! It was ~$780 shipped. I am going to shy away since I don't know this retailer, and they might 'change their minds' about drop shipping like B&H did.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Seems like a har monitor to get a hold of all over the world ><


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> If you managed to pre order it i wouldnt recommend canseling that pre order! (the guys who got it from b&h). If there is 1 ship rowing towards U.S it will have all the monitors on it that U.S will get so pretty much all your shops will have the monitor at the same time.
> 
> *Scandinavia who got the monitor pretty much first in the world got 600 unites* (Sweden, Denmark, Finland, Norway and Iceland) and we have not yet got the second waves of monitors. The next shippment will land around end of aug start of sep and it will be 500 units.
> 
> Judging from this, I guess its safe to say that there isnt going to be 10.000 units on that sail boat to U.S
> 
> Apperently "AU Optronics" who makes the panel for Asus have problems keeping up with the high demand and it wount be untill "the winter months" till the monitor will be "in stock" around the world instead of "sold out" all the time.
> 
> The info is from Sweclockers.se (scandinavia biggest computer/tech site)
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/19181-asus-rog-swift-drabbas-av-panelbrist (if you wanna use google translation to English from Swedish).


Looks like I god 2 of 600 monitors then


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am currently stationed in Germany but i refuse to pay euro price lol
> 
> I have Vat forms that exclude me from taxes but i cant use them online!


Right on! I was stationed in Wurzburg for 2 years and I miss it so much! Please tell me it's as cool as it used to be!







This was before the Euro mind you and I fondly remember going to the getranke mart and using my pfenning change cup to buy beers







I miss Wurzburger Hofbrau so much...


----------



## Skrillion

B&H still doesn't know if it's on it's way, but they're now saying they expect it mid-next week.
Looks like the week of Aug 25th is more and more becoming the "true" date. I still wouldn't bet the farm though.

Edd C: Will you be the person picking this up?
Skrillion: Yes
Edd C: Ok, no problem so I have done this for you
Skrillion: Would rather do that since I'm so close.
Edd C: Works for us also, one thing to keep in mind is that the manufacturer will be shipping this to our warehouse.
Edd C: And then we will transfer one to the store immediately for you to pick up.
Skrillion: Is there any info on whether the item as shipped from the manufacturer yet? or is that still unknown?
Edd C: It has not yet been shipped from our supplier yet or if it has they have not yet let us know.
Edd C: It looks as though from the current information provided we expect this by the middle of next week/


----------



## Aemonn

Thanks for the update Skrillion.

Poor B&H customer service... they're taking a hammering from this product!


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Yeah you need to understand that their supplier - distributor is ASUS NA, monitors are currently on their way to distributor.. then they will be on their way to their warehouse and then to their local shop and then to you.


----------



## mbreslin

Provantage is tempting since I've used them before and had no issues. After taxes (assuming 800$ base price) it looks like it will be about 85$ cheaper than amazon for me (ca tax charged on amazon) I think I will just wait and pay the 85$ extra and have no-nonsense return available if I need it.


----------



## spork8655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> I am going to wait to buy it from Amazon. But if you are really itching to get this monitor, provantage.com is taking orders for it. Beware, that the order is direct shipping from manufacturer (You are going to pay a lot for shipping). So far they have the lowest price, $734.63, for this item. Here is the link:
> http://www.provantage.com/asus-pg278q~AASUM02M.htm
> 
> This is from them:
> "Ship from Manufacturer
> IMPORTANT: This item is shipped directly by the manufacturer and may take additional shipping time."


I've never heard of provantage... I really want this monitor and I have the money, but I'm really nervous about dropping this much coin on a retailer I've never heard of, let alone dealt with. Do you, or does anybody else have any firsthand experience with them?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spork8655*
> 
> I've never heard of provantage... I really want this monitor and I have the money, but I'm really nervous about dropping this much coin on a retailer I've never heard of, let alone dealt with. Do you, or does anybody else have any firsthand experience with them?


They've been around a long time. I remember 10+ years ago I used to receive 200+ page catalogs from them when catalogs where a more common thing. Can't say much about their customer support but they're a legit retailer.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

I have used provantage a few times in the past for computer products and they are fine to order from. I dont think that they actually warehouse any products but just act as a middleman between the manufacturer and you.


----------



## koof513

I called provantage they said they no longer carry the item.I dont know if he said that because they dont have it in warehouse or they filled all of their drop ship orders.

When I gave him manufacturer part number he couldn't find it and when i gave him provantage part number he said they no longer carry it so I don't know.


----------



## adamski07

I had 1 order before with provantage and it went fine. I just dont have experience with their return policy. I just got off the phone with b&h and I received my refund for the previous shipping costs. I've ben told by the customer rep that the units are arriving at the 26th so I guess that is the actual date that this monitor will go up on sale on different retailers.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

I just got notice from my CC company that pcnation charged my card. My order also changed to "In The Warehouse"

Trying not to get too excited....


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> What projector? im curious


Why the awesome low gaming lag Sony HW40ES of course!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> allow me to derail for a second to tease you with my sony hw30es
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my year and half old son mezmeried by 136" of peppa pig lol... nick jr isn't in hd so that's why i doesn't fit the screen .


Ok sold. I cancelled my Swift display (for now) and I'm going with a 4-month easy pay option for the projector. Need a good screen next huh.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> I just got notice from my CC company that pcnation charged my card. My order also changed to "In The Warehouse"
> 
> Trying not to get too excited....


They may be shipping to you as they aren't supposed to charge until shipped. However I cancelled my pcnation order because they will not allow u to return any product to them that is from asus without asus first verifying that the product is defective or valid under there manufacturer warranty and then on top of that asus has to approve you sending the product back to pcnation before pcnation will allow you to set up an rma with them and to do that you have to get there rma approval as well.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Why the awesome low gaming lag Sony HW40ES of course!!!
> Ok sold. I cancelled my Swift display (for now) and I'm going with a 4-month easy pay option for the projector. Need a good screen next huh.


don't cheap out on the screen. I have a carada brilliant white criterion.

http://www.carada.com/

check out avsforums.com though you'll find out everything you need to know about screens and then some. They also got me a deal on the screen, $200 off my denon x3000 reciever, and I got over $1k off the hw50es when I bought mine last year, so give them a call!

sorry to derail!


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spork8655*
> 
> I've never heard of provantage... I really want this monitor and I have the money, but I'm really nervous about dropping this much coin on a retailer I've never heard of, let alone dealt with. Do you, or does anybody else have any firsthand experience with them?


I bought my motherboard and raid card from them; as Crazy Chuckster pointed out, they're are a middle man and don't stock anything. I had no issue with the motherboard but the RAID card came in an open box. The Provantage promptly (next day) sent me another one.

I don't want to take any chances with a monitor though. I think it pays off to wait and buy it from Amazon or even NewEgg.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> I bought my motherboard and raid card from them; as Crazy Chuckster pointed out, they're are a middle man and don't stock anything. I had no issue with the motherboard but the RAID card came in an open box. The Provantage promptly (next day) sent me another one.
> 
> I don't want to take any chances with a monitor though. I think it pays off to wait and buy it from Amazon or even NewEgg.


I agree. I am waiting for one of them or microcenter but if b&h ships before they become available I'm just gonna add their awesome protection plan.


----------



## Fishballs

B&H just discontinued the monitor and now provantage is no longer selling it either. Says they might remove it from website soon. Wonder why these sellers are being cut off all sudden. Newegg & Amazon might soon be one of few sellers even available to buy from.

My order with B&H is still on order though so no worries for anyone who has already purchased it.

Edit: Now ShopBLT is no longer selling the monitor! Shees, all these sellers reporting no longer available same day.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> I just got notice from my CC company that pcnation charged my card. My order also changed to "In The Warehouse"
> 
> Trying not to get too excited....


I want to believe


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> I want to believe


Haha. Yea if they got them that gives us some insisgt.

I'm sorry Crazy Chuckster I suggested pcnation to begin with before I looked at their return policy. And you cant cancel there once shipped either. But I hope you get yours soon and its smooth sailing for you.


----------



## Baasha

This is highly aggravating - no retailer has them up for preorder.









I have this nagging feeling that ASUS is dragging it's feet and waiting for the GTX-880 release by NVIDIA next month (end of Sept.?) to release this monitor.

A "gaming" monitor released in conjunction w/ the latest 'gaming' GPU makes sense but other than that, I have no idea why they would delay releasing this monitor to all the e-tailers etc. immediately.

Really sick of waiting for this.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> This is highly aggravating - no retailer has them up for preorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this nagging feeling that ASUS is dragging it's feet and waiting for the GTX-880 release by NVIDIA next month (end of Sept.?) to release this monitor.
> 
> A "gaming" monitor released in conjunction w/ the latest 'gaming' GPU makes sense but other than that, I have no idea why they would delay releasing this monitor to all the e-tailers etc. immediately.
> 
> Really sick of waiting for this.


Its been out here in EU since end of July tho


----------



## mbreslin

My guess is they all pulled them because asus said it's still a couple weeks out and they don't want to get anymore calls about them. The B&H rep I spoke too already seemed like they was tired of dealing with calls about the monitor.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> B&H just discontinued the monitor and now provantage is no longer selling it either. Says they might remove it from website soon. Wonder why these sellers are being cut off all sudden. Newegg & Amazon might soon be one of few sellers even available to buy from.
> 
> My order with B&H is still on order though so no worries for anyone who has already purchased it.
> 
> Edit: Now ShopBLT is no longer selling the monitor! Shees, all these sellers reporting no longer available same day.


I'm getting flash backs from when I purchased my UN55B8500 Samsung LED display... was out a whole 2-3 months and then Toshiba threatened to sue their socks off for violating their patents with the dimmable LED matrix backlight.

Though i'm honestly stumped as to why sites are labeling the PG278Q as discontinued. I'd understand removing the item until it's ready but setting it as discontinued seems odd--unless their product management systems / inventory don't allow for an item to be deleted once added, only discontinued and thus this is the only way to bring it off the site until ready.


----------



## Gilhooley

nm, repost


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Though i'm honestly stumped as to why sites are labeling the PG278Q as discontinued. I'd understand removing the item until it's ready but setting it as discontinued seems odd--unless their product management systems / inventory don't allow for an item to be deleted once added, only discontinued and thus this is the only way to bring it off the site until ready.


The company I work for has a similar system, when the stock level on an item reaches zero, the item is flagged as back order as long as we have a new shipping date in the system. If there's no shipping date for our next available re-order, it marks the item as discontinued. The item stays in disco status until a date is entered for fresh supplies. It seems dumb to me but I don't work in purchasing


----------



## germansoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> That policy is there to protect them from being sued over a pixel obviously. This is how they get protected by law. This isn't anything new with monitors
> 
> And we've had this discussion at least twice in this thread


No that is a bit wrong. There are plenty of monitors out there that carry a zero defect warranty for three years - known as Grade A+ panels.

This is new to a lot of people who assumed for the price the Swift would be pixel perfect and guaranteed as such for the warranty period.

It is important that people know that they are not even considered the premium level panel and can have the standard 3/3/5 Grade A pixel allowances. Seems a bit harsh for an $800 panel in my opinion.

As far as the discussion - I may have missed it, but it is vital people know what they are getting for their $800.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Right on! I was stationed in Wurzburg for 2 years and I miss it so much! Please tell me it's as cool as it used to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was before the Euro mind you and I fondly remember going to the getranke mart and using my pfenning change cup to buy beers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Wurzburger Hofbrau so much...


I am Stationed In Vilseck and yes it's as cool as it use to be lol,I am loving Europe.


----------



## relikpL

How awesome would it be if someone just dropped a similar monitor and beat Asus to market? Haha, would love to see that happen one of these days.


----------



## chuuurles

BH photo just called me to verify i wasn't trying to scam them? anyways they seem confident that i am who i say i am and my status has changed to on order, positive signs but not getting excited


----------



## wholeeo

Enough waiting for this monitor, I'm going to get a new bike instead,


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am Stationed In Vilseck and yes it's as cool as it use to be lol,I am loving Europe.


Not to get too far OT but I _almost_ reenlisted for Germany, I spent a year in S.Korea, it was so-so. A bit jealous of both of you.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> BH photo just called me to verify i wasn't trying to scam them? anyways they seem confident that i am who i say i am and my status has changed to on order, positive signs but not getting excited


Lol, what? haha


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> BH photo just called me to verify i wasn't trying to scam them? anyways they seem confident that i am who i say i am and my status has changed to on order, positive signs but not getting excited


Man I hope so! I for one would feel better about beating you on the call if that's the case.









I do recall one person here rage canceling their ON ORDER preorder, hopefully to your gain.


----------



## pbandjay18

B&H tried to call me also, but they got my phone number wrong... I just called them to correct it. I hope that doesn't send me to the back of the line. Whats frustrating is, In this day and age how do we NOT know how soon a ship is getting here?


----------



## Easty

I got fed up with b&h when I ordered a d800($3000 unit they charged me straight away for) camera. Waited till early hours in the morning to order it first. Thought I did get in early according to forums. Then it arrived 5 weeks after others started receiving them. The last bit of they were closed for a Jewish holiday. Haha. I'll take my chances with amazon or Newegg. They are are great company. But back then they were certainly taking far too many orders or just not providing them in the as sold order. Hope people get them soon!


----------



## Drebinx

Newegg has a page up now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> I got fed up with b&h when I ordered a d800($3000 unit they charged me straight away for) camera. Waited till early hours in the morning to order it first. Thought I did get in early according to forums. Then it arrived 5 weeks after others started receiving them. The last bit of they were closed for a Jewish holiday. Haha. I'll take my chances with amazon or Newegg. They are are great company. But back then they were certainly taking far too many orders or just not providing them in the as sold order. Hope people get them soon!


It's interesting you say that, because I've never had a bad or slow experience with B&H. I know calling them can get some great support and word of mouth directly from the warehouse manager or supervisor on duty with some nice front line knowledge on exactly whats going on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Newegg has a page up now
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product
> They do this allot when they list a new product


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Newegg has a page up now
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product


out of stock already! I was just on there page 2 minutes ago and nothing!


----------



## Drebinx

Newegg has a page up now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> out of stock already! I was just on there page 2 minutes ago and nothing!


They do this allot when they list a new product


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> out of stock already! I was just on there page 2 minutes ago and nothing!


Did it ever show as order-able on newegg? I think it just went straight to out of stock.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Newegg has a page up now
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product
> They do this allot when they list a new product


so can we expect update in morning or during a random day time like this?


----------



## Easty

I know mate I have spent so much money there. If the subject was about something not like this scenario, I would have nothing but recommendations. Though the experience I had with them for preorder of a high price, high demand product was rubbish. So I shared it. It was a couple of years ago maybe/hopefully now they restrict preorder to what they practicaly expected to get with a couple of weeks of release which would be cool.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Newegg has a page up now
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product


Thanks for the heads up. +rep

Now let the F5 wars begin.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. +rep
> 
> Now let the F5 wars begin.


Lol you sir, have joined the same boat I'm on! and this is where I stop getting work done at work!


----------



## Easty

I think there's a chrome and Firefox extention for watching pages. Give you a heart attack when they update a typo.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Newegg has a page up now
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product










This is what I am trying to avoid, the f5 battle!







Goodluck to all, I hope newegg got enough stock for everybody.


----------



## Gunslinger.

I knew I should have bought one of these when I was in Taipei.


----------



## mbreslin

I would still prefer amazon since newegg has that horrible restocking fee. No restocking fee if you're just getting a replacement though. Will probably buy from the first available at either one and take my chances.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Lol you sir, have joined the same boat I'm on! and this is where I stop getting work done at work!


Yeah I've just been waiting for somewhere I trust for returns to join the F5 battle. Good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Goodluck to all, I hope newegg got enough stock for everybody.


Good luck.


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> I think there's a chrome and Firefox extention for watching pages. Give you a heart attack when they update a typo.


https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/page-monitor/pemhgklkefakciniebenbfclihhmmfcd

here it is for chrome, I'm sure Firefox has something very similar.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/page-monitor/pemhgklkefakciniebenbfclihhmmfcd
> 
> here it is for chrome, I'm sure Firefox has something very similar.


I just googled and found that one, glad to see I picked the right one, I as well downloaded Refresh monkey for chrome! set it on a 5 minute interval.

Thanks!


----------



## duhasttas

Not sure of this helps anyone but here is BLT's response; apparently they spoke directly to ASUS as per my understanding regarding shipment to their warehouses

*Currently, this item is scheduled to ship to us from the factory for arrival on 09/03/14.*


----------



## pathfindercod

If your a newegg premiere member there is no restocking fee and they pay to ship it back also.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Not sure of this helps anyone but here is BLT's response; apparently they spoke directly to ASUS as per my understanding regarding shipment to their warehouses
> 
> *Currently, this item is scheduled to ship to us from the factory for arrival on 09/03/14.*


this is why i waited for newegg, or amazon. I would like to have before that date!


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> If your a newegg premiere member there is no restocking fee and they pay to ship it back also.


This. I have a preorder with B&H but seeing as how it looks like Newegg will be taking preorders soon, i might just have to cancel if i can get on from Newegg


----------



## koof513

Perhaps but I already cancelled one at pc nation n was lucky enough to get another at b&h. I don't know if I wanna take the chance of having to wait for a later shipment


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Not sure of this helps anyone but here is BLT's response; apparently they spoke directly to ASUS as per my understanding regarding shipment to their warehouses
> 
> *Currently, this item is scheduled to ship to us from the factory for arrival on 09/03/14.*


Who's BLT?

I was reading comments by JJ on the video he released about the swift on the pcdiy youtube and as recent as 3 days ago he was still telling people end of August for general store availability. He also said no preorders. Is it possible for a manufacturer to set rules for retail such as no preorders? Could it be that b&h was left out of the loop on such a mandate until it was too late?

This would explain the larger shops such as newegg and amazon not taking preorders yet.... You'd think they would be among the first given their size and assumed leverage.


----------



## monmak2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> I want to believe


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*


haha, that's what I'm dreaming of tonight!


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Newegg has a page up now
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! DAY ONE BABY!


----------



## Krulani

Oh i missed it. I'm waiting on Amazon anyways so i can get free shipping and returns in case of dead pixels. I sure hope they don't sell out as fast as Newegg did though..


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! DAY ONE BABY!


Day one?


----------



## besthijacker

I mean, when it actually releases and all that stuff


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Oh i missed it. I'm waiting on Amazon anyways so i can get free shipping and returns in case of dead pixels. I sure hope they don't sell out as fast as Newegg did though..


They haven't even gone on sale yet at Newegg.


----------



## writer21

How is Newegg with dead pixels? I would like to get it through Amazon but I can't because they don't offer Bill me Later.


----------



## chuuurles

from NCIX forum

SamNCIX.com Aug 19, 2014 03:39 PM Reply | Bookmark
Like | Top | Bottom
We will be releasing pre-orders mid next week (Tues/ Wed). We are trying to secure more inventory however they are extremely limited at this point so please call or visit one of our stores to pre-order..


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Why the awesome low gaming lag Sony HW40ES of course!!!
> Ok sold. I cancelled my Swift display (for now) and I'm going with a 4-month easy pay option for the projector. Need a good screen next huh.


Oh my god... That is awesome to look at O_O

Really nice projector too.. Kinda going a hair OT but can projectors deliver good black levels? I honestly know very little about them, Always been a bit curious... Oh and motion.. im assuming motion is not as big of a problem on them...

While I have a completely blacked out media room (Gaming/Home theater) my bigger problem is im simply not sure I can get the size advantage out of a projector, I think i could go to 70" or so...


----------



## Descadent

some projectors have god awful blacks but that's usually cheap ones... my sony hw50es is an lcos and the blacks are quite amazing I will say... but yeah avsforum.com and go to the +3000 and sub 3000 projector sections, but you have been warned!

Also size of the screen obviously depends on your room but also the throw or distance of the projector and where it's mounted in relation to where the screen is... all projectors have different throws that's why there are calculators. Mine is about 16ft back from my 136" screen....but further you go back to more lumens or brightness you lose...but head over to avsforum.com


----------



## The EX1

Really contemplating trying out the Samsung 1ms U28D590D 4k monitor. I just noticed Amazon has it for $549 shipped on sale. This Swift needs a hard release date or I am going to crack and jump on the 4k train for a bit.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Really contemplating trying out the Samsung 1ms U28D590D 4k monitor. I just noticed Amazon has it for $549 shipped on sale. This Swift needs a hard release date or I am going to crack and jump on the 4k train for a bit.


Seriously, you are in thread about pure gaming monitor and you say you gonna buy samsung 4k display with class 3 input lag ...
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_u28d590d.htm

It has 39 ms of total lag, compared to swift's 4ms it is 9.75 times more.

"Class 3) A lag of more than 32ms / more than 2 frames"

I wouldn't even get near that monitor worrying I would spread that sickness to my swift

Also that projector you guys mentioned - "The Sony's input lag can be as low as 26.5 ms when operating in Film Mode Auto 2 or Off. It's a merely average 60.4 ms with Film Mode Auto 1 activated."

And let me tell you something, I stopped playing FPS/MOBA because of high input lag as of 16,3ms on PB278Q back then.. because it was horribly high.. so I guess this explains that anything over 16ms total lag (1 or more frames) makes fast placed games nearly unplayable.

I actually don't see why did you people want to buy this monitor as you are actually considering buying projectors and monitors which are absolutely not even comparable to swift.. ?

Either you want the best gaming monitor - or you don't - but let's ask ourselves then, should you spam this thread with information that other people wanting this monitor don't give a <....> about ?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> some projectors have god awful blacks but that's usually cheap ones... my sony hw50es is an lcos and the blacks are quite amazing I will say... but yeah avsforum.com and go to the +3000 and sub 3000 projector sections, but you have been warned!
> 
> Also size of the screen obviously depends on your room but also the throw or distance of the projector and where it's mounted in relation to where the screen is... all projectors have different throws that's why there are calculators. Mine is about 16ft back from my 136" screen....but further you go back to more lumens or brightness you lose...but head over to avsforum.com


Thanks to you I've now been up till 3am looking at projectors...

ANYWAYS! The Swift... Eagerly waiting seeing those in the hands of some people


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Seriously, you are in thread about pure gaming monitor and you say you gonna buy samsung 4k display with class 3 input lag ...
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_u28d590d.htm
> 
> It has 39 ms of total lag, compared to swift's 4ms it is 9.75 times more.
> 
> "Class 3) A lag of more than 32ms / more than 2 frames"
> 
> I wouldn't even get near that monitor worrying I would spread that sickness to my swift
> 
> Also that projector you guys mentioned - "The Sony's input lag can be as low as 26.5 ms when operating in Film Mode Auto 2 or Off. It's a merely average 60.4 ms with Film Mode Auto 1 activated."
> 
> And let me tell you something, I stopped playing FPS/MOBA because of high input lag as of 16,3ms on PB278Q back then.. because it was horribly high.. so I guess this explains that anything over 16ms total lag (1 or more frames) makes fast placed games nearly unplayable.
> 
> I actually don't see why did you people want to buy this monitor as you are actually considering buying projectors and monitors which are absolutely not even comparable to swift.. ?
> 
> Either you want the best gaming monitor - or you don't - but let's ask ourselves then, should you spam this thread with information that other people wanting this monitor don't give a <....> about ?


agreed. looking for info and pics on the screen, been reading about web shops, projectors and other screens for the last few pages instead. mods should probably do a little cleanup in here


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Seriously, you are in thread about pure gaming monitor and you say you gonna buy samsung 4k display with class 3 input lag ...
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_u28d590d.htm
> 
> It has 39 ms of total lag, compared to swift's 4ms it is 9.75 times more.
> 
> "Class 3) A lag of more than 32ms / more than 2 frames"
> 
> I wouldn't even get near that monitor worrying I would spread that sickness to my swift
> 
> Also that projector you guys mentioned - "The Sony's input lag can be as low as 26.5 ms when operating in Film Mode Auto 2 or Off. It's a merely average 60.4 ms with Film Mode Auto 1 activated."
> 
> And let me tell you something, I stopped playing FPS/MOBA because of high input lag as of 16,3ms on PB278Q back then.. because it was horribly high.. so I guess this explains that anything over 16ms total lag (1 or more frames) makes fast placed games nearly unplayable.
> 
> I actually don't see why did you people want to buy this monitor as you are actually considering buying projectors and monitors which are absolutely not even comparable to swift.. ?
> 
> Either you want the best gaming monitor - or you don't - but let's ask ourselves then, should you spam this thread with information that other people wanting this monitor don't give a <....> about ?


...Calm down...


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> agreed. looking for info and pics on the screen, been reading about web shops, projectors and other screens for the last few pages instead. mods should probably do a little cleanup in here


Right ! Let me feed you


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Right ! Let me feed you


thanks







shame you live on the end of the country, i really want to see this whole g-sync magic in person


----------



## Descadent

some interesting colors in that room there lol.

and yeah swift is amazing and all but until you've played on a giant screen with serious home theater audio equipment..it's never the same... just like playing racing games on 3 screens is never the same if you go back to 1. the input lag you suggest for whatever projector you got your information of is wrong and highly inaccurate...there is a giant thread on avs about it with professionals testing it and the sony, benq, and epson input lag smoke 95% of the tv's out there...but of course monitors are faster, especially a 144hz....but yes some projectors are movie projectos and not meant for gaming and some are meant for it all. just like some monitors are for photoshop and some are for gaming and some are a good all around monitors. it's just a different experience.

but i understand why people are tired of waiting and want to put money towards something else while the swift isn't very swifty to the market and they can just pick it up one day even cheaper


----------



## benlavigne11

It doesn't compare, sure they are 2 different experiences but trying to justify why a bigger and much lower ppi screen is "better" for everyone is ridiculous. I will take a pixel dense, fast refresh, low input lag 27" panel over a low ppi, slow refresh, high input lag 100" screen every....... single....... time.......


----------



## benlavigne11

I am to the point where I really dislike the PPI of 1080p on a 27" display, on a 136" screen the pixels are the size of chiclets!


----------



## Descadent

it doesn't look like that at all... you aren't 2 ft away from 136" screen... i'm 16ft back... that's the point of resolution... with 1440p obviously being closer to the image is better but 16ft back on 1080p is no different than 2ft from 1440p, and noone has said that a projector is "better". we all know a 144hz monitor is "better" that's not news to anyone.

I own both home theater projector setup and triple 1440p.... i still prefer to play pc games on my monitors over my projector any day....now for console games i prefer the projector over a monitor but that's me.

either way we are all on the same team.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it doesn't look like that at all... you aren't 2 ft away from 136" screen... i'm 16ft back... that's the point of resolution... with 1440p obviously being closer to the image is better but 16ft back on 1080p is no different than 2ft from 1440p, and noone has said that a projector is "better". we all know a 144hz monitor is "better" that's not news to anyone.
> 
> I own both home theater projector setup and triple 1440p.... i still prefer to play pc games on my monitors over my projector any day....now for console games i prefer the projector over a monitor but that's me.
> 
> either way we are all on the same team.


I'm sure there are some PC games that are amazing on the projector. I can imagine Skyrim was fantastic... there are a variety of games out there with no one size fits all solution. If I had the room for it, I'd grab up a projector in an instant! Maybe one day when I re-model the basement.

Whats with all the thread police in here? Part of the purpose of a forum is to get together and share discourse. It's not like there is a ton of great information pouring out regarding the Swift and we are gumming things up. Whether it be where to pre-order, status of an order or possible alternatives for the time being its all related and simply a result of our excitement for the Swift. If not we'd be spending our time obsessively checking and replying to another thread.

It's pretty easy to scroll past a post you're not interested in--I do it all the time!


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Seriously, you are in thread about pure gaming monitor and you say you gonna buy samsung 4k display with class 3 input lag ...
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_u28d590d.htm
> 
> It has 39 ms of total lag, compared to swift's 4ms it is 9.75 times more.
> 
> "Class 3) A lag of more than 32ms / more than 2 frames"
> 
> I wouldn't even get near that monitor worrying I would spread that sickness to my swift
> 
> Also that projector you guys mentioned - "The Sony's input lag can be as low as 26.5 ms when operating in Film Mode Auto 2 or Off. It's a merely average 60.4 ms with Film Mode Auto 1 activated."
> 
> And let me tell you something, I stopped playing FPS/MOBA because of high input lag as of 16,3ms on PB278Q back then.. because it was horribly high.. so I guess this explains that anything over 16ms total lag (1 or more frames) makes fast placed games nearly unplayable.
> 
> I actually don't see why did you people want to buy this monitor as you are actually considering buying projectors and monitors which are absolutely not even comparable to swift.. ?
> 
> Either you want the best gaming monitor - or you don't - but let's ask ourselves then, should you spam this thread with information that other people wanting this monitor don't give a <....> about ?


NERD RAGE! AHHH









We aren't trying to offend you by talking about other products. Like others have said, this thread has gotten stale with no new info popping up about the Swift. I will say this though....... that Samsung 4k 1 ms monitor is in no way meant to compete with the Swift, duh. I mentioned it because it is a step towards making a gaming 4k monitor. It was an option that I, personally would consider. Not all of us need super crazy response times for twitch gaming. I would gladly trade the Swift for a 4k monitor when playing games like Civilization and other titles that don't require me to turn and shoot someone in the face. Why would I be in the Swift thread then? Because when I do play FPS I would be able to appreciate the Swift's features. If I could have both I would and just switch them out depending on what titles I was playing. I have two different products that appeal to me for two different reasons and the ever increasing wait time for the ROG is making me lean towards trying out the UHD monitor first.


----------



## Shogon

If you guys wanted a 4k gaming monitor just wait for that Acer 4k + G-sync. They already released the non g-sync version on Newegg so who knows when that beast will arrive. I tried the Sammy 4k and it wasn't bad, motion isn't the best but setting the screen panel to 'Faster' really gave me that shock and awe feeling. It's not a bad monitor, I just hope those SST issues with AMD are fixed. I also had some signal issues with mine but luckily I had Newegg Premier so returning was easy.

Looks like I may need to get a new monitor stand for this thing though. That base looks pretty big vs. my VG248qe and that takes up so much desk space as is ~_~. I'll lose out on that cool light feature though huh? I kinda liked the idea of different colors during different uses.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I didn't mean to be the bearer of bad news!


naw you good, i was going to call them today anyway, i just don't like my money held for nothing and also i got to go out of town for a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> NERD RAGE! AHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't trying to offend you by talking about other products. Like others have said, this thread has gotten stale with no new info popping up about the Swift. I will say this though....... that Samsung 4k 1 ms monitor is in no way meant to compete with the Swift, duh. I mentioned it because it is a step towards making a gaming 4k monitor. It was an option that I, personally would consider. Not all of us need super crazy response times for twitch gaming. I would gladly trade the Swift for a 4k monitor when playing games like Civilization and other titles that don't require me to turn and shoot someone in the face. Why would I be in the Swift thread then? Because when I do play FPS I would be able to appreciate the Swift's features. If I could have both I would and just switch them out depending on what titles I was playing. I have two different products that appeal to me for two different reasons and the ever increasing wait time for the ROG is making me lean towards trying out the UHD monitor first.


I agree with you, i did not hear anybody say anything about guys when they started talking about my wife is gonna be mad when i buy this or not crap, I don't mind at all hearing about other monitors.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> If you guys wanted a 4k gaming monitor just wait for that Acer 4k + G-sync. They already released the non g-sync version on Newegg so who knows when that beast will arrive. I tried the Sammy 4k and it wasn't bad, motion isn't the best but setting the screen panel to 'Faster' really gave me that shock and awe feeling. It's not a bad monitor, I just hope those SST issues with AMD are fixed. I also had some signal issues with mine but luckily I had Newegg Premier so returning was easy.
> 
> Looks like I may need to get a new monitor stand for this thing though. That base looks pretty big vs. my VG248qe and that takes up so much desk space as is ~_~. I'll lose out on that cool light feature though huh? I kinda liked the idea of different colors during different uses.


I suggest the freedom arm. I have 2 on their way from a massdrop group buy... If you're curious I'll let you know how they work out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBaiCyvGWy4


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I suggest the freedom arm. I have 2 on their way from a massdrop group buy... If you're curious I'll let you know how they work out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBaiCyvGWy4


Thank you so much! From the review they seem fine to me, or perfect in fact! I may buy one now and use it with my 248QE till I get this monitor or continue the waiting game. Since I missed the Massdrop I'll probably get it from Amazon. Also voted for the Swift on there, hope they get it


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Thank you so much! From the review they seem fine to me, or perfect in fact! I may buy one now and use it with my 248QE till I get this monitor or continue the waiting game. Since I missed the Massdrop I'll probably get it from Amazon. Also voted for the Swift on there, hope they get it


Keep in mind the weight limit is 17.8 lbs. Perfectly fine for the ROG Swift but you'll want to double check for compatibility with other monitors. They sell an imac version made for the all in one imac screen that holds up to 34 lbs (has a more heavy duty spring).

My dell monitors are 18.4 lbs so I may need to shave some weight off the dell if it doesn't play nice with my 2nd arm!


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Hmm anyone here experiencing issues with this monitor? Over at the ROG forums people are starting to bring problems up, some games have flickering menu's. Other games go black and show a "out of range" message. Other people are having problems with image corruption with bright objects.

Other people report no issues at all?

Here is a post over at Guru3D:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> I'll post a video of this when I come home but I experience "grain" in bright explosions or bright entities on a dark background. The video I'll post is showing player names in WoW loosing sharpness when I'm moving the camera. So static images are perfect and dark graphical entities are ok but anything bright in motion will look slightly grainy. Some have described this as "vertical stripes" and ASUS themselves as "the image temporarily loosing pixel mapping". I noticed this visual corruption while watching a video on Youtube and also while scrolling images in Explorer.
> 
> Other links below that mention this problem:
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp.-in-3D-mode.&p=425033&viewfull=1#post425033
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1177&start=30
> 
> ASUS has made a statement on a Swedish forum saying that this is related to drivers and maybe even OS. I know a guy who said that his problems vanished when he reinstalled his OS. I did use DDU to clean my drivers and installed 340.52 but got a pink screen for a moment during installation. Also my drivers did crash once while playing a game so according to ASUS it's a driver issue. Oh...one more thing, some claim it's "LCD blur" but I don't remember having this problem with my old Samsung TN and definitly not with my Dell 2412M IPS. I don't even know what LCD blur is tbh.
> 
> I'll reinstall my OS tomorrow or this weekend and post my findings. First I'll try one of the newer driver betas like the Quadro (if I manage to install it, I've never done that before).


----------



## Pikaru

Just wanted to let everyone in NA know that the swift doesn't show up on Newegg anymore.

If you had it in your recently viewed list then you can still see it though.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone in NA know that the swift doesn't show up on Newegg anymore.
> 
> If you had it in your recently viewed list then you can still see it though.


Still showing up with the direct link for me: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Hmm anyone here experiencing issues with this monitor? Over at the ROG forums people are starting to bring problems up, some games have flickering menu's. Other games go black and show a "out of range" message. Other people are having problems with image corruption with bright objects.
> 
> Other people report no issues at all?
> 
> Here is a post over at Guru3D:


Well i am sure as hell gonna past if i have to reinstall the os just for a monitor, my 4k works just fine with my 3 to 4 year old os install.

most that have to do a fresh install of the os don't know what they are doing any.


----------



## afokke

I am deciding now between 1440p or triple 1080p (both at 144Hz) and this single monitor costs more than the three VG248QE's I already have ($800 vs $760). Aside from being a simpler, single-display setup (and no need to consider a monitor stand) would this monitor be worth it if I'm using AMD cards and therefore can't take advantage of G-SYNC? I wanted the triple displays mainly for surround gaming, as I don't use my rig for any productivity.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I am deciding now between 1440p or triple 1080p (both at 144Hz) and this single monitor costs more than the three VG248QE's I already have ($800 vs $760). Aside from being a simpler, single-display setup (and no need to consider a monitor stand) would this monitor be worth it if I'm using AMD cards and therefore can't take advantage of G-SYNC? I wanted the triple displays mainly for surround gaming, as I don't use my rig for any productivity.


You'd be paying a premium for a feature you won't use.


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> You'd be paying a premium for a feature you won't use.


alas

are there any alternative 1440p 144Hz displays?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Keep in mind the weight limit is 17.8 lbs. Perfectly fine for the ROG Swift but you'll want to double check for compatibility with other monitors. They sell an imac version made for the all in one imac screen that holds up to 34 lbs (has a more heavy duty spring).
> 
> My dell monitors are 18.4 lbs so I may need to shave some weight off the dell if it doesn't play nice with my 2nd arm!


Hmm, I bet my U2711 is unable to make use of this arm, but I already have it on a wall mount so I'm good there. This arm though, I can't wait for it to arrive!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I am deciding now between 1440p or triple 1080p (both at 144Hz) and this single monitor costs more than the three VG248QE's I already have ($800 vs $760). Aside from being a simpler, single-display setup (and no need to consider a monitor stand) would this monitor be worth it if I'm using AMD cards and therefore can't take advantage of G-SYNC? I wanted the triple displays mainly for surround gaming, as I don't use my rig for any productivity.


If you wait they may release a monitor like this but without GSYNC. If they do the price would be ~ $200 lower. Still get the premium tax due to a new 8 bit TN panel.

I used surround with the VG248QE's last year or so (up until 2 months ago I say) and so long as you don't want to do Nvidia surround with the latest drivers and LightBoost you should be fine. After the Nvidia drivers started ruining EDID overrides I sold 2 of those monitors to friends locally and plan on using a single monitor from now on. That's why this Swift appeals to me, sure it's not 4k, or 1080p Surround, but it's basically what I've asked for years now. A 1440p monitor with the same refresh rate as the VG248q
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> alas
> 
> are there any alternative 1440p 144Hz displays?


Only those Korean monitors you overclock (unlike this swift where it's stock). They don't go to 144 Hz but 110 Hz or so is average, or maybe 96 Hz is.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Keep in mind the weight limit is 17.8 lbs. Perfectly fine for the ROG Swift but you'll want to double check for compatibility with other monitors. They sell an imac version made for the all in one imac screen that holds up to 34 lbs (has a more heavy duty spring).
> 
> My dell monitors are 18.4 lbs so I may need to shave some weight off the dell if it doesn't play nice with my 2nd arm!


Do you know anything about the wall mount? The description on amazon says "less than 27" monitors."

Thanks.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Hmm anyone here experiencing issues with this monitor? Over at the ROG forums people are starting to bring problems up, some games have flickering menu's. Other games go black and show a "out of range" message. Other people are having problems with image corruption with bright objects.
> 
> Other people report no issues at all?
> 
> Here is a post over at Guru3D:


I dont have any issues, just on the link mentioned here http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1177&start=30
There is this test http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
When I have browser in small window the top lines are green and all lines flash some time, but it seems that this explains it:
Quote:


> For those not aware, inversion is a technical process to prevent an LCD from image retention (burn-in) - it is explained at www.techmind.org/lcd/index.html#inversion


Sooo, I am gonna stick with statement - no issues here.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Do you know anything about the wall mount? The description on amazon says "less than 27" monitors."
> 
> Thanks.


It looks like amazon has the wrong specs listed--happens often and it's usually best to go straight to the manufacturer to double check.

Amazon lists the weight capacity wrong for that sku as well as the max screen size. It supports 27" and smaller.

http://www.ergodirect.com/product_info.php?products_id=17668

**edit** sorry, that wasn't the manufacturers site. This is: http://www.ergotechgroup.com/freedom-arm-pc.html

Specs are the same between wall mount & desk mount. Only diff what surface it attaches to.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> It looks like amazon has the wrong specs listed--happens often and it's usually best to go straight to the manufacturer to double check.
> 
> Amazon lists the weight capacity wrong for that sku as well as the max screen size. It supports 27" and smaller.
> 
> http://www.ergodirect.com/product_info.php?products_id=17668


Thanks yeah I saw that. Seems like it would be ok but for me who will be doing in-wall power/usb/dp I need a bit of a bigger mount to hide the wall plates.

Thanks.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Well i am sure as hell gonna past if i have to reinstall the os just for a monitor, my 4k works just fine with my 3 to 4 year old os install.
> 
> most that have to do a fresh install of the os don't know what they are doing any.


As long as it's driver related--they can fix it. I remember many new product launches, mostly cutting edge video cards from the late 90's and early 2000's where I received many grapics glitches for months after buying a new product.

It's the early adopter tax. Have faith that it will be resolved and maybe wait it out for 3-6 months until the software matures.. especially on a product such as this that brings so many things together for the first time.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Well my PCNation order went from "In the Warehouse" to "All Backordered"

I knew better than to get excited..... everyone else who ordered at PCNation get the same thing?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> Well my PCNation order went from "In the Warehouse" to "All Backordered"
> 
> I knew better than to get excited..... everyone else who ordered at PCNation get the same thing?


This is why I only stick to the biggest sellers like Amazon/Newegg lol.


----------



## WompaStompa11

I wish we had some solid answers. When Newegg orders come up, I'll be tempted to order one. But then what of my B&H order? If I keep both orders too long, I could get stuck with two monitors. I just want to order from whoever will deliver faster. We're less than a week away from the potential release, but we *still* don't know *jack*.

If release dates / shipping cost & speed / taxes are all the same, do you guys think Newegg is a better choice over B&H? I'm taxed at Amazon and figure ~$75 in tax is not worth the superior return policy.


----------



## Pikaru

Another review up.

http://techreport.com/review/26870/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-g-sync-monitor-reviewed


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> I wish we had some solid answers. When Newegg orders come up, I'll be tempted to order one. But then what of my B&H order? If I keep both orders too long, I could get stuck with two monitors. I just want to order from whoever will deliver faster. We're less than a week away from the potential release, but we *still* don't know *jack*.
> 
> If release dates / shipping cost & speed / taxes are all the same, do you guys think Newegg is a better choice over B&H? I'm taxed at Amazon and figure ~$75 in tax is not worth the superior return policy.[/quote


----------



## zeroibis

I am just worried about these reports about inversion issues. I hope that we find out soon if this is a general issue with the monitors or just a few bad ones. A problem like that on a monitor this expensive is unacceptable.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Another review up.
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/26870/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-g-sync-monitor-reviewed


Nice. Another mention of August 26 at the end of the review:

"Asus says the PG278Q is slated to go on sale in North America on August 26"

So maybe Newegg / Amazon won't be opening orders until August 26. Oh the wait . . . . .


----------



## Descadent

YES I GET TO READ ANOTHER FRICKING REVIEW WITH NO WORD STILL FROM ASUS or ANY LAUNCH DETAILS...

















lol


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> YES I GET TO READ ANOTHER FRICKING REVIEW WITH NO WORD STILL FROM ASUS or ANY LAUNCH DETAILS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I was gonna say the same....540 pages...9 months of waiting...still no monitor


----------



## relikpL

the frustration is real!


----------



## Krulani

I live in California so I'll be getting taxed either way with Newegg or Amazon. Is tax based on your billing address or where it's shipped to?


----------



## Burke888

I think I am going to give up F5ing the NewEgg page every 10 minutes until next week. I really don't think we will be seeing this until then.
Goodluck to everyone! Can't wait to see this Gsync goodness myself!


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I live in California so I'll be getting taxed either way with Newegg or Amazon. Is tax based on your billing address or where it's shipped to?


Shipping


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I live in California so I'll be getting taxed either way with Newegg or Amazon. Is tax based on your billing address or where it's shipped to?


I'm in CA too. You won't get taxed if you use TigerDirect or Overstock.com and some other sites. I'm not sure I'd recommend any others though.


----------



## WompaStompa11

New info about availability! Posted by Asus rep on official ROG forums:

The following retailers will have availability after 8/26. We are making them as fast as we can but we expect to sell outthe first few batches fast as there is strong demand. After initial wave, (into Sept) availability should get better. Not sure if retailers will setup pre-ordering (or if their websites have function to even do this), so we cannot affect the chance of you getting one in first batch. We can't say 'exact' date as every company has their own internal process to put products live on site/in store.

USA: Amazon.com, Newegg.com, TigerDirect.com, Bestbuy.com, Frys.com, bandhphoto.com
Canada: Canadacomputers.com, Memoryexpress.com, NCIX.com and TigerDirect.ca


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Wait, Frys is going to have it in store? Hmm......maybe I should buy it instore then, rather than online. That way it is easy to return it if there are problems.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> New info about availability! Posted by Asus rep on official ROG forums:
> 
> The following retailers will have availability after 8/26. We are making them as fast as we can but we expect to sell outthe first few batches fast as there is strong demand. After initial wave, (into Sept) availability should get better. Not sure if retailers will setup pre-ordering (or if their websites have function to even do this), so we cannot affect the chance of you getting one in first batch. We can't say 'exact' date as every company has their own internal process to put products live on site/in store.
> 
> USA: Amazon.com, Newegg.com, TigerDirect.com, Bestbuy.com, Frys.com, bandhphoto.com
> Canada: Canadacomputers.com, Memoryexpress.com, NCIX.com and TigerDirect.ca


Thanks! With the demand and unknown number of units we have on the first batch, I must keep my pre-order at B&H knowing that I'm at least one of the first few callers who got their pre order in(Aug. 15th). Just six more days, hopefully, before I receive a tracking number and 3 additional days for the shipping time.









Good to know that Frys will be carrying this monitor too. I actually have one pretty close to me, but in that case I will be paying tax, compare to B&H with no tax and free 3 day shipping.


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> New info about availability! Posted by Asus rep on official ROG forums:
> 
> The following retailers will have availability after 8/26. We are making them as fast as we can but we expect to sell outthe first few batches fast as there is strong demand. After initial wave, (into Sept) availability should get better. Not sure if retailers will setup pre-ordering (or if their websites have function to even do this), so we cannot affect the chance of you getting one in first batch. We can't say 'exact' date as every company has their own internal process to put products live on site/in store.
> 
> USA: Amazon.com, Newegg.com, TigerDirect.com, Bestbuy.com, Frys.com, bandhphoto.com
> Canada: Canadacomputers.com, Memoryexpress.com, NCIX.com and TigerDirect.ca


Thx for the update Wompa....Looking foward to the ASUS excuses after 8/26


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Wait, Frys is going to have it in store? Hmm......maybe I should buy it instore then, rather than online. That way it is easy to return it if there are problems.


I was just thinking the same thing. Does anyone know how good their return policy is? I haven't shopped at Fry's in ages but back in the day they used to have boxes full of crap that looked it was returned all over the PC parts section, so I assumed they took pretty much anything back.

EDIT: Just noticed a couple people mention Fry's that have Dallas listed as there location. We might be fighting over the stock together (or against each other)


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> New info about availability! Posted by Asus rep on official ROG forums:
> 
> The following retailers will have availability after 8/26. We are making them as fast as we can but we expect to sell outthe first few batches fast as there is strong demand. After initial wave, (into Sept) availability should get better. Not sure if retailers will setup pre-ordering (or if their websites have function to even do this), so we cannot affect the chance of you getting one in first batch. We can't say 'exact' date as every company has their own internal process to put products live on site/in store.
> 
> USA: Amazon.com, Newegg.com, TigerDirect.com, Bestbuy.com, Frys.com, bandhphoto.com
> Canada: Canadacomputers.com, Memoryexpress.com, NCIX.com and TigerDirect.ca


B&h had to be listed last! I started to worry as I was reading until I got to it. Super excited for next week now!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing. Does anyone know how good their return policy is? I haven't shopped at Fry's in ages but back in the day they used to have boxes full of crap that looked it was returned all over the PC parts section, so I assumed they took pretty much anything back.
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed a couple people mention Fry's that have Dallas listed as there location. We might be fighting over the stock together (or against each other)


15 Day return policy for monitors. Pretty much no questions asked as long as you didn't scratch the darn thing to pieces. Their employees are extremely stupid, however. I'd know because I had to return the LG 34um95 SIX times because of miserably bad backlight bleed on the panel. Funnily enough, they let us exchange over a month long period, but when we had enough we found out the return period was 15 days (not 30).

And with four Fry's around, I think there will be enough here in DFW ! Think I'm gonna order it from Newegg in the morning on the 26th though. College starts here on the 25th, so I wouldn't be able to make it to Frys in time :sadface:


----------



## Leviathan25

I do not understand why stores would not take orders, and place you on a waiting list, and then charge you and ship the item whenever stock arrived. I suppose what would happen is that people would place an order with multiple stores and then furiously try to cancel all the other orders if/when one of them came through. Or even initiate a mass return on several shipped monitors...

But if I were a store, I would do something like that and then order a very sensible, conservative amount of stock that is not based on the number of pre-orders I got. Then I would just keep people ultra-informed about the quantity coming in, and the amount of time those people should have to wait for stock to arrive. That would allow the people who have a high chance of canceling their order to go ahead and bail out... The store would make money regardless of how much stock they get in and ship out, apart from the extra overhead of dealing with unhappy customers (but one would assume that happens regardless of the business or its practices).

I wonder if it's just simply illegal to take "pre-orders" for hardware like that, or something.

I live in new Zealand, and I've already paid for one of these monitors through a local business. The monitor is supposedly coming in next month, maybe the 12th... but by that time they will have been sitting on my money for a month and a half. Still, it seems like a perfectly reasonable system to me. I know I'm going to buy one, I know they will eventually get stock in. I just hope they are fair about the order things get sent in. One can imagine some shady dealings that might happen with a store like that - perhaps friends and relatives would get stock ahead of people who paid early.

Lol, it would be fun to be a fly on the wall and see what is happening.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> 15 Day return policy for monitors. Pretty much no questions asked as long as you didn't scratch the darn thing to pieces. Their employees are extremely stupid, however. I'd know because I had to return the LG 34um95 SIX times because of miserably bad backlight bleed on the panel. Funnily enough, they let us exchange over a month long period, but when we had enough we found out the return period was 15 days (not 30).
> 
> And with four Fry's around, I think there will be enough here in DFW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Think I'm gonna order it from Newegg in the morning on the 26th though. College starts here on the 25th, so I wouldn't be able to make it to Frys in time :sadface:


Does frys separate their online inventory from their brick and mortar? I think they do as they have in store only sales often. The rep stated frys.com so I'd think the chances of picking one up in store are pretty slim. Best to F5 it with everyone else.

This of course assumes you want one relatively soon. I'm sure they'll be in stores In a few months.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Does frys separate their online inventory from their brick and mortar? I think they do as they have in store only sales often. The rep stated frys.com so I'd think the chances of picking one up in store are pretty slim. Best to F5 it with everyone else.


Probably the online store. The inventory for online is separate from BnM. Probably gonna go with Newegg for no tax + the free trial of premier for the prepaid returns within 30 days and Shoprunner for free 2-day shipping. But F5'ing is for peasants! That is why you get a Chrome addon to do it for you !


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Probably the online store. The inventory for online is separate from BnM. Probably gonna go with Newegg for no tax + the free trial of premier for the prepaid returns within 30 days and Shoprunner for free 2-day shipping. But F5'ing is for peasants! That is why you get a Chrome addon to do it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I will also be trying to use my Premier account however I think the benefits only apply to items with the P symbol. I looked and about 75% of the items shipped by Newegg had them. I would hope this monitor has it also. If it does, I think Next Day shipping is like 25 dollars.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I will also be trying to use my Premier account however I think the benefits only apply to items with the P symbol. I looked and about 75% of the items shipped by Newegg had them. I would hope this monitor has it also. If it does, I think Next Day shipping is like 25 dollars.


Did a bit more research, and it would appear that most except like 1 or 2 1440p monitors on Newegg are not Premium eligible. Which makes this an unlikely candidate. Kinda a huge bummer . Might have to actually go with Amazon on this one.


----------



## Easty

I'm an expat, so not 100% sure but I think if the company has a registered office in that state then you pay tax there. Once had a girlfriend that lived in NJ and I ordered all this stuff to her house and wondered why the hell I got tax added. Seems Newegg are in NJ.

Seattle has a lot of places here like amazon. So not sure if amazon is nationwide?

I'd prefer amazon for this. Though with long work hours at the moment I may struggle to get in on an earlybird pickup.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> I'm an expat, so not 100% sure but I think if the company has a registered office in that state then you pay tax there. Once had a girlfriend that lived in NJ and I ordered all this stuff to her house and wondered why the hell I got tax added. Seems Newegg are in NJ.
> 
> Seattle has a lot of places here like amazon. So not sure if amazon is nationwide?
> 
> I'd prefer amazon for this. Though with long work hours at the moment I may struggle to get in on an earlybird pickup.


Yep, newegg has a warehouse 15 minutes from my house in Edison, NJ. The tax part sucks but it's kinda nice to be able to do willcall and go grab stuff as needed. Unfortunately most new products go to the CA warehouse first.. so something like this monitor will take a few weeks to become available for willcall here.


----------



## Kronvict

The PG278Q product page on newegg has been updated with pics. It seems they are gonna price gouge it for 899.99 unfortunately. When you click on "Be the first to review this product" on the next screen in the upper left shows an 899.99 price tag.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> The PG278Q product page on newegg has been updated with pics. It seems they are gonna price gouge it for 899.99 unfortunately. When you click on "Be the first to review this product" on the next screen in the upper left shows an 899.99 price tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


Newegg has an automatic pricing system. Whenever they start with a new product they price it higher, the system does a comparison between it and other online retailers and sets the price accordingly. The 900D was listed as $400 on newegg for the first 5 minutes after it launched, then the price adjusted down to like $325.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Newegg has an automatic pricing system. Whenever they start with a new product they price it higher, the system does a comparison between it and other online retailers and sets the price accordingly. The 900D was listed as $400 on newegg for the first 5 minutes after it launched, then the price adjusted down to like $325.


Well I certainly hope thats the case.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> The PG278Q product page on newegg has been updated with pics. It seems they are gonna price gouge it for 899.99 unfortunately. When you click on "Be the first to review this product" on the next screen in the upper left shows an 899.99 price tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


I think Newegg takes their own product photos (evident via the picture with the box and contents arrayed in front of it--not a standard photo from ASUS to my knowledge). Could this mean they have some stock and are awaiting the rest?


----------



## Descadent

newegg will prob a video soon then


----------



## drumma022

I have been lurking this thread since the beginning and wanted to chime in:

I work in purchasing for an electronics integration company (AV, Networking, Automation) and after talking/emailing to a few of my distributors, I have been trying to get a grasp on the pricing/availability of the monitor. It is really interesting to see the wide range of cluelessness for this monitor but I was finally able to get them to add the model into their system and once I was able to log-in, I am able to find that two distributors are listing the MSRP as $799 with a slightly lower cost. My third source just lists it as on back order and selling it at a bloated price.

When it comes to availability, I find that varies much more ... one company already quickly changed the availability from 4 days (on Monday) to ETA not Available. BUT the other distrib emailed me last night saying that ASUS has allocated a few units for them and has an ETA of 8/26. I don't know how much truth is in that but I will keep checking as the week progresses.

-Ray


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> The PG278Q product page on newegg has been updated with pics. It seems they are gonna price gouge it for 899.99 unfortunately. When you click on "Be the first to review this product" on the next screen in the upper left shows an 899.99 price tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


If you go into chrome developer mode and Ctrl+F 799 you can find the price in there.


----------



## adamski07

If that is true, I was wondering how many units is that "few." Asus Rep on ROG forum said the same thing.. Im pretty sure retailers gonna sell this out quick, which probably also the reason why nobody's doing pre-orders.


----------



## Pikaru

I'm glad I kept my B&H order.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'm glad I kept my B&H order.


Pikaru,
I knew you wouldn't regret it! I just wish I had gotton one also, this thing is gonna be hard to nab in the first wave. I might not be able to get mine until much later.


----------



## The EX1

I'd like to hear more people's impressions of Gsync on this monitor. Can you really tell a difference or can the finger be pointed at a placebo effect?


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'm glad I kept my B&H order.


me too. But part of me hopes when I wake up Tuesday or Wednesday I can go to Best Buy and walk out the store with one. I know thats wishing for alot. But if not hopefully B&H has enough to fill my pre order.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I'd like to hear more people's impressions of Gsync on this monitor. Can you really tell a difference or can the finger be pointed at a placebo effect?


The best online example of the impact of GSYNC I've seen so far is on techreports.com's review. He captured the same footage from guildwars 2 using a high speed camera... i think he was capturing at 240fps which then gets played back to us on youtube at 30fps.

At 60hz with no g-sync you can really see the stutter vs with g-sync.

http://techreport.com/review/26870/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-g-sync-monitor-reviewed/3

Here is a link to the exact video for your convenience:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMVGvglNQmQ


----------



## subyman

$799, targeted at people with enough power to run 1440p at 144hz or have high end nvidia cards. We aren't talking about crazy sales numbers here. The shipments must be pitifully small if they are selling out several shipments in a row. I'd be surprised if the market was much larger than 5-8k units.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'm glad I kept my B&H order.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> $799, targeted at people with enough power to run 1440p at 144hz or have high end nvidia cards. We aren't talking about crazy sales numbers here. The shipments must be pitifully small if they are selling out several shipments in a row. I'd be surprised if the market was much larger than 5-8k units.


I just hope I don't get that email saying I have to wait for a second batch.

But all is fair as long as I get one.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> The best online example of the impact of GSYNC I've seen so far is on techreports.com's review. He captured the same footage from guildwars 2 using a high speed camera... i think he was capturing at 240fps which then gets played back to us on youtube at 30fps.
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/26870/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-g-sync-monitor-reviewed/3
> 
> Here is a link to the exact video for your convenience:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMVGvglNQmQ


Thanks for the links +rep

It looks like Acer's G-Sync 4k display will be here late next month. I had a good chuckle when I noticed they also put a red LED ring at the base of the stand









Link


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> $799, targeted at people with enough power to run 1440p at 144hz or have high end nvidia cards. We aren't talking about crazy sales numbers here. The shipments must be pitifully small if they are selling out several shipments in a row. I'd be surprised if the market was much larger than 5-8k units.


I think even that is an overestimate. My guess would be each retailers receives about 10 of these at most, similar to what the first store received.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Thanks for the links +rep
> 
> It looks like Acer's G-Sync 4k display will be here late next month. I had a good chuckle when I noticed they also put a red LED ring at the base of the stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link


Certainly looks like a solid contender.

What I'd like to know most is how well the scaler performs as they're marketing it toward being able to run 1080p on it as well as 4k... which brings me to my major gripe about that monitor. They are very misleading with their marketing. You see 144hz plastered all over it but they fail to clarify that its 60hz @ 4k and up to 144hz @ 1080p. I bet there will be a few people who buy it assuming they get 144hz @ 4k even though its physically impossible with current bandwidth.


----------



## The EX1

Ya I noticed that as well.

What I want to know is how a 4k, 1ms, TN panel running at 60hz with Gsync compares to a monitor like the Swift. You would think that Gsync would really help the 4k 60hz monitor feel as good as a 120+hz monitor. I have never played on a Gsync monitor before but I would think Gsync makes up for where DP 1.2 lacks in the 4K world.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> me too. But part of me hopes when I wake up Tuesday or Wednesday I can go to Best Buy and walk out the store with one. I know thats wishing for alot. But if not hopefully B&H has enough to fill my pre order.


i would be REALLY surprised if BB carries this monitor in store.

and about that acer the video that is on that link shows is for 3 different models... 4k 60z and 1080p 144hz.

i don't think the 4k 60hz monitor can also do 1080 144hz.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i would be REALLY surprised if BB carries this monitor in store.


Which is why I kept my b&h pre order and am hoping for the best.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I'd like to hear more people's impressions of Gsync on this monitor. Can you really tell a difference or can the finger be pointed at a placebo effect?


I did a rough video just focusing on tearing. Trying to not include ulmb issues. Though it does help to see blur areas as that's where tearing mostly occurs. Initially looking at an older monitor, then @144hz and thenon same monitor with gsync on.

If you look at the replicated images on blur busters the tearing gives my eye ache. I adore gsync after using it a short while in arma 3. I have no exp in 2d style games sorry.

Nvidia Gsync antidote for tearing epidemic.http://youtu.be/mJtTWR50LxQ


----------



## Thoth420

Question for you guys. I currently have a VG248(doesn't say QE on the box) but I ordered that model from newegg and the pictures show the same box so I assume it is the same monitor.

Anyway since I only run a single 780Ti and probably don't have the horsepower to handle 1440 @ 120hz let alone 144hz and probably won't any time soon as I like to stick with a single GPU.....
Would it be smarter to just order a G Sync Module and mod this 1080 for now and wait on 1440 g sync down a line in a year or two? I really want g sync more than anything else and haven't spent much time gaming at 1440 to where a 24 inch 1080 screen would be ruined on me. I do like that the Swift has better color etc. than the new TN but I just don't know to monetize that and I live in a place where there is no store to see one in action.

I have the 800 to spend(if it is priced higher I will just wait for a price reduction) but I honestly feel like in my case the Swift would be more a future proofing investment and with it being the first of it's kind combined with my terrible luck(especially with ASUS products of all kinds) I worry. The limited amount of them makes me worry more....gut instinct says they are having an issue getting the g sync modules to all handle the "OC" needed for the Swift. Just my guess using what I have read about the display and the silence about availability and quantity etc. at least here in the states.

Has anyone gotten a defective one at all (maybe someone that frequents other tech forums may have seen something)? If so what was the defect?

Also I apologize if I said anything ridiculous and want to be very clear: I am a noob when it comes to building systems etc. especially with some of the stuff being talked about in this thread.


----------



## mbreslin

The two problems I see with the acer monitor is one, I've been really wanting to see what all the >60hz fuss is about and you have to go down to 1080p to get 120hz+, and two, there are still lots of apps and games with ui scaling issues at 4k, you don't have that problem at all at 1440p.

If newegg doesn't have the premiere thing with the swift I will be waiting for amazon. It's going to be quite a war to get one early it seems. F5F5F5F5F5F5F5 shoot sorry wrong window.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Question for you guys. I currently have a VG248(doesn't say QE on the box) but I ordered that model from newegg and the pictures show the same box so I assume it is the same monitor.
> 
> Anyway since I only run a single 780Ti and probably don't have the horsepower to handle 1440 @ 120hz let alone 144hz and probably won't any time soon as I like to stick with a single GPU.....
> Would it be smarter to just order a G Sync Module and mod this 1080 for now and wait on 1440 g sync down a line in a year or two? I really want g sync more than anything else and haven't spent much time gaming at 1440 to where a 24 inch 1080 screen would be ruined on me. I do like that the Swift has better color etc. than the new TN but I just don't know to monetize that and I live in a place where there is no store to see one in action.
> 
> I have the 800 to spend(if it is priced higher I will just wait for a price reduction) but I honestly feel like in my case the Swift would be more a future proofing investment and with it being the first of it's kind combined with my terrible luck(especially with ASUS products of all kinds) I worry. The limited amount of them makes me worry more....gut instinct says they are having an issue getting the g sync modules to all handle the "OC" needed for the Swift. Just my guess using what I have read about the display and the silence about availability and quantity etc. at least here in the states.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a defective one at all (maybe someone that frequents other tech forums may have seen something)? If so what was the defect?
> 
> Also I apologize if I said anything ridiculous and want to be very clear: I am a noob when it comes to building systems etc. especially with some of the stuff being talked about in this thread.


If you see my video above, I love gsync but using the 24" 1080p for me is purely temp until I get the pg287q. After gaming since 2007 on a 30" 25X16 monitor the 24" 1080p feels like being back on an old console. I'd recommend the high res larger monitor. The single 780ti will be fine. Larger res doesn't have such a massive hit ppl seem to assume in my experience. I have a 780ti also.


----------



## GizmoDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> a single 780Ti and probably don't have the horsepower to handle 1440 @ 120hz let alone 144hz


Is that true? I have a single 780Ti and plan on getting the swift. How much more of a powerful single GPU would be needed to handle 1440 @ 144hz? I figured that was a high end enough card to hit those numbers.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> If you see my video above, I love gsync but using the 24" 1080p for me is purely temp until I get the pg287q. After gaming since 2007 on a 30" 25X16 monitor the 24" 1080p feels like being back on an old console. I'd recommend the high res larger monitor. The single 780ti will be fine. Larger res doesn't have such a massive hit ppl seem to assume in my experience. I have a 780ti also.


Thanks for the feedback. I have always played on a max 24 inch 1080 144hz BenQ and a few days with the wobbly QNIX but the ghosting was terrible and I could only get 96hz...never even got to try BF4 the game that would have shown the most marked difference. So for me it's more spend a few hundred to add G Sync now and not see a reso jump(which TBH I have been dying for) or to go for the Swift and hope it was worth it. I have been saving away all my money for a good display and just don't want to jump too early. In the end the only one that can make the decision for me....is me. That said: I really appreciate the feedback from people with more experience like yourself.

Cheers,
Brian










Aside that my rig is far from up and running as I am waiting on a part listed in my sig(ASRock board not here yet)....no working M-ATX MOBO(at least to my OCD standards) at the moment the one I got had two dead DIMM slots.....I will let you all guess what brand MOBO it was.









I have tons of hardware laying around including Full ATX Chassis but no boards.....sigh


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GizmoDuck*
> 
> Is that true? I have a single 780Ti and plan on getting the swift. How much more of a powerful single GPU would be needed to handle 1440 @ 144hz? I figured that was a high end enough card to hit those numbers.


144hz is the cap. Your not running games at 144fps. I'd assume you'd be perfectly happy if a game runs at 70-90fps avg.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i would be REALLY surprised if BB carries this monitor in store.
> 
> and about that acer the video that is on that link shows is for 3 different models... 4k 60z and 1080p 144hz.
> 
> i don't think the 4k 60hz monitor can also do 1080 144hz.


Yeah, you're right. My mistake. Between having "4k2k" in the model number and recently reading about the Seiki 39" 4K TV which can run 1080p at a higher refresh rate I got things all jumbled together. Too much monitor info passing through my brain while waiting for the swift!

** Edit ** I just looked at the video again and it clearly states 144hz while showing the 4k2k display. Since further below on that same page the stats say 4k @ 60hz with the display port cable I have to assume its 144hz @ 1080p using any of the connectors...

Specs elsewhere on the interwebs for confirmation purposes are proving elusive at this time.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> 144hz is the cap. Your not running games at 144fps. I'd assume you'd be perfectly happy if a game runs at 70-90fps avg.


Makes me feel alot better about shelling out for the Swift. Now I just hope I can get one with no dead pixel....ASUS stuff always manages to ship to me broken. Maybe it's the newegg hub near me. Never really have an issue with stuff I order elsewhere(namely I get EVGA stuff direct from them). I order most stuff from the egg though.


----------



## marcus556

where can you buy this monitor? I cant find it anywhere


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> where can you buy this monitor? I cant find it anywhere


You can't buy it anywhere in the US at the moment. There were a few places taking preorders but even that has stopped.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Question for you guys. I currently have a VG248(doesn't say QE on the box) but I ordered that model from newegg and the pictures show the same box so I assume it is the same monitor.
> 
> Anyway since I only run a single 780Ti and probably don't have the horsepower to handle 1440 @ 120hz let alone 144hz and probably won't any time soon as I like to stick with a single GPU.....
> Would it be smarter to just order a G Sync Module and mod this 1080 for now and wait on 1440 g sync down a line in a year or two? I really want g sync more than anything else and haven't spent much time gaming at 1440 to where a 24 inch 1080 screen would be ruined on me. I do like that the Swift has better color etc. than the new TN but I just don't know to monetize that and I live in a place where there is no store to see one in action.
> 
> I have the 800 to spend(if it is priced higher I will just wait for a price reduction) but I honestly feel like in my case the Swift would be more a future proofing investment and with it being the first of it's kind combined with my terrible luck(especially with ASUS products of all kinds) I worry. The limited amount of them makes me worry more....gut instinct says they are having an issue getting the g sync modules to all handle the "OC" needed for the Swift. Just my guess using what I have read about the display and the silence about availability and quantity etc. at least here in the states.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a defective one at all (maybe someone that frequents other tech forums may have seen something)? If so what was the defect?
> 
> Also I apologize if I said anything ridiculous and want to be very clear: I am a noob when it comes to building systems etc. especially with some of the stuff being talked about in this thread.


I agree 100% the swift is a more future proof investment. Your single 780ti should run it fine but as always this will vary greatly from game to game.

From all the reviews comparing the jump to the swift as comparable to the jump from mechanical HD to SSD I would say absolutely go for the swift.

Now, as with all hardware if you CAN wait it's always BETTER to wait. Prices drop, refinements are made and new products are brought to market. That's not to say you SHOULD wait. I'm not waiting, and neither are quite a few people in this thread and across the internet... but there's certainly no harm other than loss of time playing games @ 1440p 144hz and that's something only you can place a value on.

If you're on 1080p and making the jump to 1440p I can't think of a better product to do so with than the swift... and I imagine it will be THE monitor for a couple years to come. They may release updated gsync or fine tune a few things but the panel will most likely stay the same.

This will be my first 1440p monitor but from all I've read the resolution is great--I remember back in the day (somewhere around '98) taking the jump from 1024x768 to 1600x1200 was a game changer. I expect this to be the same, but now we have gsync to smooth the bumps that come when jumping up resolutions (variable frame rates). If you can afford it It's really a no-brainer in my opinion.

A lot of the complaints about quality issues are issues all monitors have to some degree. I have 3 dell Ultrasharp IPS here at work from various years and they all have interpolation issues to some extent. There is no perfect solution... and if what you expect is absolute perfection you might as well walk away from ever buying a product ever again. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I'm making the jump from a crap laptop to a powerful mITX computer with an 880 when it releases. Would you recommend the Swift to someone who will primarily use it in conjunction with G-Sync and in FPS games perhaps ULMB? Or should I save my money?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I agree 100% the swift is a more future proof investment. Your single 780ti should run it fine but as always this will vary greatly from game to game.
> 
> From all the reviews comparing the jump to the swift as comparable to the jump from mechanical HD to SSD I would say absolutely go for the swift.
> 
> Now, as with all hardware if you CAN wait it's always BETTER to wait. Prices drop, refinements are made and new products are brought to market. That's not to say you SHOULD wait. I'm not waiting, and neither are quite a few people in this thread and across the internet... but there's certainly no harm other than loss of time playing games @ 1440p 144hz and that's something only you can place a value on.
> 
> If you're on 1080p and making the jump to 1440p I can't think of a better product to do so with than the swift... and I imagine it will be THE monitor for a couple years to come. They may release updated gsync or fine tune a few things but the panel will most likely stay the same.
> 
> This will be my first 1440p monitor but from all I've read the resolution is great--I remember back in the day (somewhere around '98) taking the jump from 1024x768 to 1600x1200 was a game changer. I expect this to be the same, but now we have gsync to smooth the bumps that come when jumping up resolutions (variable frame rates). If you can afford it It's really a no-brainer in my opinion.
> 
> A lot of the complaints about quality issues are issues all monitors have to some degree. I have 3 dell Ultrasharp IPS here at work from various years and they all have interpolation issues to some extent. There is no perfect solution... and if what you expect is absolute perfection you might as well walk away from ever buying a product ever again. Just my 2 cents.


Thanks alot for the insight Aemonn. I am quite a perfection seeker that said I don't expect it from a first gen product that would not be realistic. I just am a one monitor one gpu one desktop guy for the moment so stability is a bit more important to me otherwise I am relegated to laptop status(like at the moment) and cannot game. I have no console either. I guess its a balance of wanting to get more into OC'ing and still wanting a rock solid system to game on without a million things to check if something stops working. I wish I had deeper pockets....two rigs would solve alot of my problems. I am about halfway there though....last year couldn't say that at all.


----------



## marcus556

Well what's the best alternative for a 1440p monitor with g-sync?


----------



## benlavigne11

There isn't any current alternative for that configuration. The overlord IPS monitors are as close as you can get and they need to be overclocked to 120hz and do not support gsync.


----------



## Descadent

and they aren't guaranteed 120hz


----------



## drumma022

I just heard from a distributor that they have an allotment of about 35 units for retailers to buy from but so far they only have 2 units on order since none of their retailers have been asking for it .


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drumma022*
> 
> I just heard from a distributor that they have an allotment of about 35 units for retailers to buy from but so far they only have 2 units on order since none of their retailers have been asking for it .


You really should check your sources, or verify who you speak too. Retailers cant keep this monitor in stock, so this isn't true.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drumma022*
> 
> I just heard from a distributor that they have an allotment of about 35 units for retailers to buy from but so far they only have 2 units on order since none of their retailers have been asking for it .


Group buy.







joking!


----------



## Pikaru

Like someone mentioned several pages ago, I really hope that people aren't buying this thing thinking that the G Sync module will make 30 or 40 fps feel like 90 or 120 fps. That's kind of the vibe I'm getting from some posters.


----------



## drumma022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> You really should check your sources, or verify who you speak too. Retailers cant keep this monitor in stock, so this isn't true.


My job relies on getting accurate ETA's from our distributors, so I have contacts throughout the industry. My source is in the purchasing department of a reputable distribution company, so I am fairly confident. Although I can only take their word when they say that their allotment is about 35pcs, but I can confirm that there are only 3 units on order with an ETA of 8/25.


----------



## WompaStompa11

"The following retailers will have availability after 8/26."

I've been thinking about this statement. Sounds as if units will be shipped to retailers on Monday 8/25, and perhaps it will vary when retailers receive and list the units for sale. If units are shipped out of the port in southern California, perhaps nearby retailers (Newegg) will get units before - say - B&H in New York. Thus, maybe a Newegg order would be delivered before a B&H order?

This is in line with what an Asus rep said previously (don't remember where I heard it) that Newegg would get the monitors first.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> "The following retailers will have availability after 8/26."
> 
> I've been thinking about this statement. Sounds as if units will be shipped to retailers on Monday 8/25, and perhaps it will vary when retailers receive and list the units for sale. If units are shipped out of the port in southern California, perhaps nearby retailers (Newegg) will get units before - say - B&H in New York. Thus, maybe a Newegg order would be delivered before a B&H order?
> 
> This is in line with what an Asus rep said previously (don't remember where I heard it) that Newegg would get the monitors first.


Perhaps. All I know is back in March/April I did not purchase a pb278q becuase I read that 144hz at 1440p was coming in May/June. Now that I waited this long, I'm just gonna have to wait a little bit longer I suppose. How long is too long tho?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Perhaps. All I know is back in March/April I did not purchase a pb278q becuase I read that 144hz at 1440p was coming in May/June. Now that I waited this long, I'm just gonna have to wait a little bit longer I suppose. How long is too long tho?


I'm of the mind that if I don't manage to get in on the rush this coming 26th for one, then I'm probably going to acquiesce and just buy one or two more PB278Qs. As a CE student, I need all the screen real estate I can get, and I've been putting off buying another monitor for this one. I'm extremely susceptible to stuttering and tearing (drives me insane), and I can't go back to 1080p or less, and I would love to try a refresh rate over 60Hz on an LCD display. So this is basically my only chance for a while since it has everything I'm looking for in a panel.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'm of the mind that if I don't manage to get in on the rush this coming 26th for one, then I'm probably going to acquiesce and just buy one or two more PB278Qs. As a CE student, I need all the screen real estate I can get, and I've been putting off buying another monitor for this one. I'm extremely susceptible to stuttering and tearing (drives me insane), and I can't go back to 1080p or less, and I would love to try a refresh rate over 60Hz on an LCD display. So this is basically my only chance for a while since it has everything I'm looking for in a panel.


I'm going to wait as long as my bones will let me. I really do not want to go from 144hz back to 60hz. I see a difference everytime i accidentally boot up something in 60hz after playing skyrim. I notice it right away. Forgot to turn it back on 144hz.

I'm currently on a vg248 btw.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Like someone mentioned several pages ago, I really hope that people aren't buying this thing thinking that the G Sync module will make 30 or 40 fps feel like 90 or 120 fps. That's kind of the vibe I'm getting from some posters.


Personally 30fps with no stutter or tearing is better than 90fps with stuttering and tearing. In the video I posted above I'm running 144hz avg 75fps and it looks terrible due to all the tearing.

Some points with gsync. It's full screen only, it doesn't run with ulmb, it's dp only. Also dome games seem to lock in double buffer, so you need to manually force triple buffer otherwise you'll notice in the gsync menu you never get over 60hz.

a lot of ppl including me had an alt tab issue where it locked the system up. Reverting to the previous certified drivers fixed the problem.

Also I bought a supposively high quality dp cable, I had a lot of flickering which seemed power related, like shorting. Swapping to the dp cable provided fixed the issue. The supplier of the cable is sending me a new cable so we will see if gsync requires a certain cable or if it was faulty.

Just a few things ppl may run into if they are getting these soon.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drumma022*
> 
> My job relies on getting accurate ETA's from our distributors, so I have contacts throughout the industry. My source is in the purchasing department of a reputable distribution company, so I am fairly confident. Although I can only take their word when they say that their allotment is about 35pcs, but I can confirm that there are only 3 units on order with an ETA of 8/25.


So how do you interpret this? I don't know enough of the process to guess and am curious what someone with more knowledge thinks. How many distributors are there who carry this type of product and does it relate at all to the 6-10 of us who have a pre order from b&h photo with a status of "on order" and current eta of next week?

Does it sound to you that there is a major supply problem slowing things down? Or could this mean there was a delay on the boat or at customs? Could b&h have over promised? Do you access the same distributors as places such as newegg?

Whew, that's a lot oF questions!


----------



## .Cerberus

NCIX is taking pre-orders...They managed to get 1068 from me (shipping + insurance + HST). Yeah Canadians get the short end of the stick


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drumma022*
> 
> My job relies on getting accurate ETA's from our distributors, so I have contacts throughout the industry. My source is in the purchasing department of a reputable distribution company, so I am fairly confident. Although I can only take their word when they say that their allotment is about 35pcs, but I can confirm that there are only 3 units on order with an ETA of 8/25.


This shows the amount being shipped out though, not the amount ordered right? Because retailers would have already ordered more since they have had so many orders they have had to discontinue selling in the same day and remove the item from there website because they cannot get enough to ful-fill the amount of recent orders!


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> NCIX is taking pre-orders...They managed to get 1068 from me (shipping + insurance + HST). Yeah Canadians get the short end of the stick


The NCIX-US store is asking $899, no thank you. I will wait!


----------



## adamski07

Ncix pre order for $899.98

Not for me.. 899 + tax + shipping.









http://m.ncix.com/products/sku/100910/


----------



## Descadent

you have to pay insurance on stuff in canada from a internet retailer? say what?


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you have to pay insurance on stuff in canada from a internet retailer? say what?


Shipping insurance i would think lol


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> The NCIX-US store is asking $899, no thank you. I will wait!


Considering newegg seems to be charging the same price so far, i'm not surprised. Hopefully it will change when they get stock on hand.


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Considering newegg seems to be charging the same price so far, i'm not surprised. Hopefully it will change when they get stock on hand.


Before they took the price down newegg had $899 (marked down to $799)...someone had mentioned an automatic pricing system and i wonder if this is true as when newegg launches a product they will charge MSRP but claim the price should be higher.


----------



## Shogon

Almost tempted to buy from NCIX but I'll wait for Amazon :l. I find it funny I have to pay extra for insurance buying from them.

Can't wait though! The 780ti beckons for more then just 120 Hz 1080p Lightboost


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Before they took the price down newegg had $899 (marked down to $799)...someone had mentioned an automatic pricing system and i wonder if this is true as when newegg launches a product they will charge MSRP but claim the price should be higher.


Time will tell i guess. The wait is killing me lol.


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Time will tell i guess. The wait is killing me lol.


Who you tellin !! I've been holding out on a new system and monitor for about a year now (Doing a haswell-e and swift)


----------



## Descadent

haswell-e which means x99 and ddr4 + swift? you about to blow some money son


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> haswell-e which means x99 and ddr4 + swift? you about to blow some money son


Been saving for quite some time now...and after the long wait am mentally prepared to deplete the savings a little bit lol


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Before they took the price down newegg had $899 (marked down to $799)...someone had mentioned an automatic pricing system and i wonder if this is true as when newegg launches a product they will charge MSRP but claim the price should be higher.


They do, same with amazon, they just did it with the 5960x, initial preorders were for 1200$ and now they're the same as the few others who have preorders up, 1050$, they're claiming you get a 13% discount even though the price is now set at msrp.

Newegg will likely do the exact same thing with the swift, when you can buy it it will say originally 900$, our price 800$, you saved 12% shopping with newegg!


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Time will tell i guess. The wait is killing me lol.


Thats what they're going to make the MSRP of the monitor, a lot of times as a marketing gimmick Newegg blows up the base price of the monitor and then they put a line through it so it can say "You Save 25%!" or whatever to make you think like you're getting a good deal. Here's an example - 
After checking the html code of the page with chrome dev mode the real price is listed as 799.99 -


----------



## Descadent

my page modifier extension for chrome just went off....because they added a get educated button on right side of the page....

thanks page modifier


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> my page modifier extension for chrome just went off....because they added a get educated button on right side of the page....
> 
> thanks page modifier


Can't tell if newegg is troll or serious with that one. lmao


----------



## Burke888

JJ from ASUS just did a live interview on Tech Syndicate and stated that the monitor will be available with E-Tailers next week!!!!


----------



## WompaStompa11

My body PC is ready!


----------



## dzajroo

Australia's e-shops stared to receive stock yesterday......few shops got the monitor "instock" already and started shipping pre-orders today









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=558_1210&products_id=28275


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> JJ from ASUS just did a live interview on Tech Syndicate and stated that the monitor will be available with E-Tailers next week!!!!


i assume it will be uploaded soon


----------



## spork8655

I just pre-ordered at NCIX... I know it will take a while but I hope I don't have to wait too terribly long.

This is a first for me, I've never used NCIX. I see generally positive things said about them.


----------



## Descadent

Here is the jj interview at very end


----------



## Riderwalker

I have been very lucky to get this screen on Wednesday 20/08/2014 in Spain, I have been browsing for days all Internet sites to try to get it ... and when I was fully convinced that he was not going to get to within several months so I change the date I started looking online to buy vg248qe asus triple monitor surround and found a Spanish website that said I had stock of the PG278Q, I called on the phone and had 2 units! the unique 2 units in Spain !, bought quickly and within 15 minutes the stock was exhausted. the price was 800€, Here I present the best monitor of the story:...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ai3og69ntq8n2p6/FB_IMG_1408546070197.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ud4n1x3kqqtth5/FB_IMG_1408546342225.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gv8bt77gz7j88gg/FB_IMG_1408546407451.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzil7s90xqvt8ao/FB_IMG_1408546452221.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nwdnxgk8glz2gj6/FB_IMG_1408546488319.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4gfu8uhshmkxzna/FB_IMG_1408546524135.jpg

GSYNC + 2560x1440 + 1MS + 144hz is AWESOME!


----------



## mybeat

Now, after 22 days of waiting mine have finally shipped like 10 minutes ago








, will take at least 6 days to arrive.

Looks like the shop I was buying from (caseking, Europe) sold out their batch and their next in stock date is 28.08.


----------



## drumma022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> So how do you interpret this? I don't know enough of the process to guess and am curious what someone with more knowledge thinks. How many distributors are there who carry this type of product and does it relate at all to the 6-10 of us who have a pre order from b&h photo with a status of "on order" and current eta of next week?
> 
> Does it sound to you that there is a major supply problem slowing things down? Or could this mean there was a delay on the boat or at customs? Could b&h have over promised? Do you access the same distributors as places such as newegg?
> 
> Whew, that's a lot oF questions!


The way it sounds is that ASUS is allocating a certain amount of stock for various distributors. The bigger E-tailers may have a bigger allotment, but it's hard to tell for sure. My guess is that they all buy from the bigger distributors that can give deeper discounts across the board since they have a bigger buying power. I checked one of the bigger distributors and their status went from "4 days away" last week to "ETA Not Available" as of Monday. I can only assume that all of the E-tailers quickly removed the monitor from their website as soon as they found out that the ETA changed to N/A.

I know it's late in the week and all sights point to Monday shipments from Asus but I have a sneaking suspicion that NextWarehouse also buys from the same distributors that I use. Although their price is bloated and it is listed as Back Ordered, it is worth a try to place the order for one and see what happens. It really depends on how fast their purchasers process the order AND if everything that I've heard is true, you may have a good chance that your order would ship very soon.


----------



## besthijacker

I checked out next warehouse and it shows delivery estimate of august 27th.

I might order from them and not wait for.Newegg
But then again reseller ratings scare me for that website.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> haswell-e which means x99 and ddr4 + swift? you about to blow some money son


I certainly am. Full new rig, with all the bells and whistles. Probably Has-E, Maxwell, and the Swift. If disappointing reviews on Has-E come out that would push me toward a DC cpu, but other than that, full steam ahead.


----------



## drumma022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> I checked out next warehouse and it shows delivery estimate of august 27th.
> 
> I might order from them and not wait for.Newegg
> But then again reseller ratings scare me for that website.


I've ordered a bunch of stuff from them in the past (Video Cards, Hard Drives, Networking Equipment) and only had to get them to refund me on a knife chopping board that arrived damaged. A few things to note:

- Their ETA is not always very accurate.
- Don't fall for their Super Saver shipping scam ... always pay for "VIP"
-Their customer service is pretty strict, but they are fair. You have to follow up (as with everything in life, it seems) on them to make sure things get done.
- I would consider their hot-swap program. It looks interesting ... but I've never actually bought into any warranty program like that.
- They do not price match, so don't even ask.

I will keep an eye on the "Inventory/Order Movement" from my distributor. If you order from Next let me know and I can recheck it to see if they do buy from the same place we do.


----------



## Descadent

oh crap! gsync surround with the swifts is getting shown off today live at pcper!

http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Live-Stream-We-Want-Your-Questions


----------



## Mand12

Well, guess that answers that....

The bezels...the bezels...haven't seen a monitor with a bezel look quite that nice in surround.


----------



## Descadent

yeah i'm going to end up spending a lot of money if i like what I see today on that stream since i'm a sim racer, I can't just have one monitor


----------



## Xotic

FOR ANYONE WHO USES MPC-HC AND HAS GSYNC ENABLED:


Right click the video player while it is playing something
Go to "Renderer Settings"
Click "Presentation"
Enable "D3D Fullscreen Mode" and "D3D Fullscreen GUI Support"
Enjoy perfectly smooth video (the cursor will look stuttery because the cursor is only moving at 24 fps or whatever the video is playing at, so it will look smoother if you are watching a 60fps recording for example


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah i'm going to end up spending a lot of money if i like what I see today on that stream since i'm a sim racer, I can't just have one monitor


im a sim racer too and was planning for surround as well, but I decided to get oculus dk2 instead for better sim experience. I think ill enjoy it more with the rift than triple display. Especially with head tracking and everything. You should check out rift on Assetto Corsa.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> FOR ANYONE WHO USES MPC-HC AND HAS GSYNC ENABLED:
> 
> 
> Right click the video player while it is playing something
> Go to "Renderer Settings"
> Click "Presentation"
> Enable "D3D Fullscreen Mode" and "D3D Fullscreen GUI Support"
> Enjoy perfectly smooth video (the cursor will look stuttery because the cursor is only moving at 24 fps or whatever the video is playing at, so it will look smoother if you are watching a 60fps recording for example


Bookmarked for later, thanks. +rep


----------



## MaN227

I only have one question. for the fellaz that have this, I looked at photo's posted by Riderwalker and was a little taken aback at the depth of the monitor. can anyone tell me the distance from the back of the base to the front of the monitor itself? thanks


----------



## Xotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I only have one question. for the fellaz that have this, I looked at photo's posted by Riderwalker and was a little taken aback at the depth of the monitor. can anyone tell me the distance from the back of the base to the front of the monitor itself? thanks


24cm


----------



## vlps5122

Just ordered this monitor in the US (New Jersey) from SuperBizz for $840 with shipping (monitor is listed at 780, shipping was 60. It says in stock so hopefully ships out already???

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=AS-PG278Q&c=fr&pid=c0dfe2f7ef88b0d2574a37ea0d17c526c75dc938cc5d7621e84133d8e9486880&gclid=Cj0KEQjw1NufBRCx8ayaqY2t6KkBEiQA2nLWm2BN6hLtLFAA8y2P6YtPag2zALVKbzzZsGVKeg99mOEaAqJ08P8HAQ


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> im a sim racer too and was planning for surround as well, but I decided to get oculus dk2 instead for better sim experience. I think ill enjoy it more with the rift than triple display. Especially with head tracking and everything. You should check out rift on Assetto Corsa.


well if i could get a dk2 soonish. but that can't happen because they are so far behind on orders..but iRacing doesn't support dk2 yet and i'll prob end up waiting on a consumer version


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Just ordered this monitor in the US (New Jersey) from SuperBizz for $840 with shipping (monitor is listed at 780, shipping was 60. It says in stock so hopefully ships out already???
> 
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=AS-PG278Q&c=fr&pid=c0dfe2f7ef88b0d2574a37ea0d17c526c75dc938cc5d7621e84133d8e9486880&gclid=Cj0KEQjw1NufBRCx8ayaqY2t6KkBEiQA2nLWm2BN6hLtLFAA8y2P6YtPag2zALVKbzzZsGVKeg99mOEaAqJ08P8HAQ


Oh the temptation!!!


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Just ordered this monitor in the US (New Jersey) from SuperBizz for $840 with shipping (monitor is listed at 780, shipping was 60. It says in stock so hopefully ships out already???
> 
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=AS-PG278Q&c=fr&pid=c0dfe2f7ef88b0d2574a37ea0d17c526c75dc938cc5d7621e84133d8e9486880&gclid=Cj0KEQjw1NufBRCx8ayaqY2t6KkBEiQA2nLWm2BN6hLtLFAA8y2P6YtPag2zALVKbzzZsGVKeg99mOEaAqJ08P8HAQ


I plan on calling them @ 0900 PDT to see if it really is in stock, was going to order but if they don't actually have it id rather wait.


----------



## Descadent

$60 for shipping? i'll wait for amazon having no tax and prime shipping.

I've shipped monitors across the country for $25....


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Just ordered this monitor in the US (New Jersey) from SuperBizz for $840 with shipping (monitor is listed at 780, shipping was 60. It says in stock so hopefully ships out already???
> 
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=AS-PG278Q&c=fr&pid=c0dfe2f7ef88b0d2574a37ea0d17c526c75dc938cc5d7621e84133d8e9486880&gclid=Cj0KEQjw1NufBRCx8ayaqY2t6KkBEiQA2nLWm2BN6hLtLFAA8y2P6YtPag2zALVKbzzZsGVKeg99mOEaAqJ08P8HAQ


In stock. Hmmmmm. Not sure if true or not. It seems that they are in California so it could be possible. A Fry's store in California apparently got some. OrchidSurf from ROG forums:

"Just letting you that Frys Electronics store in Fountain Valley, Ca have them in stock .
I was there for the Frys Promo Codes about 5:30pm 8/21/2014 and ask salesguy about the new ASUS ROG Swift Monitors he said got them today and he let see the boxes did'nt have one out for display yet . he said be a couples day to be online @ Frys.com $699.99"


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> oh crap! gsync surround with the swifts is getting shown off today live at pcper!
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Live-Stream-We-Want-Your-Questions


Thanks for the link.









Gonna watch that. I think it's about to start.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well if i could get a dk2 soonish. but that can't happen because they are so far behind on orders..but iRacing doesn't support dk2 yet and i'll prob end up waiting on a consumer version


yeah.. my friend just got his and he ordered it last April. I have mine pre ordered and it is supposed to arrive late sept or oct. That is just a month away from now. If you order today it could take months unless ur willing to pay ebay price for it. Right now, we only play assetto corda and it has support for dk2.


----------



## Shogon

Only if Fountain Valley wasn't so down south to me lol. I doubt they have any of them at the Fry's in SJ, Fremont, or Campbell.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> yeah.. my friend just got his and he ordered it last April. I have mine pre ordered and it is supposed to arrive late sept or oct. That is just a month away from now. If you order today it could take months unless ur willing to pay ebay price for it. Right now, we only play assetto corda and it has support for dk2.


oh i definitely want it but i enjoy triple monitors for being able to see every thing like button boxes and keyboard etc.

and swift surround gsync stream about to start

http://www.pcper.com/live/


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> I plan on calling them @ 0900 PDT to see if it really is in stock, was going to order but if they don't actually have it id rather wait.


Let us know what they say. Might order if they have in stock and ship today.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I certainly am. Full new rig, with all the bells and whistles. Probably Has-E, Maxwell, and the Swift. If disappointing reviews on Has-E come out that would push me toward a DC cpu, but other than that, full steam ahead.


Lol don't worry... I'll be doing the same exact thing as well. My poor wallet...


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> $60 for shipping? i'll wait for amazon having no tax and prime shipping.
> 
> I've shipped monitors across the country for $25....


im in new jersey so amazon tax would be $60 anyway, so despite free shiping on amazon I would still have to pay 840 on there


----------



## Hl86

Cant wait anymore, give me a time machine


----------



## WompaStompa11

Newegg updated their product page. Maybe it will go on sale today









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product


----------



## vlps5122

just got off the phone with superbiiz, in stock and shipping out today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Let us know what they say. Might order if they have in stock and ship today.


they have 5 in stock!! I just ordered one over the phone and they are shipping out today!!

Edit: Will be cancelling my B&H order now


----------



## brandon6199

Ummm.... what?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> they have 5 in stock!! I just ordered one over the phone and they are shipping out today!!


yep they told me they only had a few in stock and i was the first order. i literally just did my morning ritual of google searching asus pg278q this morning and clicked shopping and they came up, never heard of superbiiz before but they were finally the first retailer to list the asus pg278q under google shopping


----------



## Drebinx

As of 1213 EDT superbiiz has 4 left, i will be waiting on amazon or newegg since their shipping cost is to high.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Ummm.... what?


no wonder shipping is $60... you shouldn't be paying that much for shipping!!! they need to fix that! confront them!!!


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no wonder shipping is $60... you shouldn't be paying that much for shipping!!! they need to fix that! confront them!!!


honestly ups ground would be $60 from cali to NJ so i wont complain about it to them. plus they have the monitor in stock before anyone else, plus there listed price is $20 cheaper then what amazon/newegg will likely list it at anyway


----------



## koof513

I hope b&h gets more than 10 next week. I am not cancelling. free expedited shipppping and I'm probably gonna get that protection plan


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> 24cm


MUCH APPRECIATED









would have thought it to be more than that. my current is at 19cm.

hummm , much more considering to do. so so many monitor options for gaming these days.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no wonder shipping is $60... you shouldn't be paying that much for shipping!!! they need to fix that! confront them!!!


I already let them know there shipping weight is way off, a sales rep is looking into it right now will call back with update, but I still ordered. It was $822 with shipping not that bad either way! Shipped today! I'm happy in the end!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> honestly ups ground would be $60 from cali to NJ so i wont complain about it to them. plus they have the monitor in stock before anyone else, plus there listed price is $20 cheaper then what amazon/newegg will likely list it at anyway


there is no way... i have a ups account and my dad works there for 30 years i can flat out tell you it ain't $60 to ship a monitor.

the shipping is flat out too high...should be anymore than 30-40 realistically. hell i shipped monitors from korea cheaper than that


----------



## Spiriva

Haha the monitor doesnt weight 33kg thats for sure! Its around 10 kg


----------



## WompaStompa11

Ordered one from SuperBiiz! Paid $48.01 shipping (to Texas) and $5.99 for rush handling (lol had to) for total of $833.99. Seeing if I can get cheaper shipping.

If Newegg offers their swifts with Premier at $799 later today (after SuperBiiz ships), I'll be slightly disappointed.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> there is no way... i have a ups account and my dad works there for 30 years i can flat out tell you it ain't $60 to ship a monitor.
> 
> the shipping is flat out too high...should be anymore than 30-40 realistically. hell i shipped monitors from korea cheaper than that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Haha the monitor doesnt weight 33kg thats for sure! Its around 10 kg


Already reported, they will update there website and the price will be a lot cheaper. I'd rather order and get it fixed later then not order over a typo and be waiting another month for this monitor!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Ordered one from SuperBiiz! Paid $48.01 shipping (to Texas) and $5.99 for rush handling (lol had to) for total of $833.99. Seeing if I can get cheaper shipping.
> 
> If Newegg offers their swifts with Premier at $799 later today (after SuperBiiz ships), I'll be slightly disappointed.


Same here. Cept I pay $30 for ground even though I'm in the same state lol. I won't be disappointed over Newegg (unless you don't pay sales tax with them), but I will be sad if Amazon launches the product page later today lol.

Also thanks for those who reported the error in the weight figure! I was about to but maybe I'll do it anyways to let them know we know it isn't that heavy


----------



## Descadent

i'm still choosing amazon not only for no tax and no shipping but for the return policy as well


----------



## koof513

The pre authorization on my girl's debit card account dissapeared so I called b&h. They said they didnt know why that happened but my order is still active and they assured me they have enough coming in to fill their pre orders but couldn't tell me how far down the list I was. If they are correct and JJ is correct, B&h guys we should have them in a week or 2.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> $60 for shipping? i'll wait for amazon having no tax and prime shipping.
> 
> I've shipped monitors across the country for $25....


Lol yea look at the weight of the monitor. It says its 70lbs which is why the shipping is so expensive. It's also being sold on ebay for 847$ by superbiizs ebay sellers. I was tempted to order at first since it said 779.99 but when i saw the 60$ for ups ground i was like f that ill just wait till amazon or newegg has it.

edit: my bad just saw your earlier post


----------



## Descadent

they just said on the stream that nvidia is "looking at cards with multiple dp inputs"

so cross fingers for the surround people so won't have to have 3 cards!


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> I hope b&h gets more than 10 next week. I am not cancelling. free expedited shipppping and I'm probably gonna get that protection plan


With others cancelling their pre-orders to get it elsewhere, if you have an order placed your chances of getting one int he first batch are increasing!









I'll be keeping B&H as well. I've dealt with their customer service and it's top notch.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Already reported, they will update there website and the price will be a lot cheaper. I'd rather order and get it fixed later then not order over a typo and be waiting anoter month for this monitor!


I called and they said they are now out of stock. I just called to check if my order went through and I got one. She said as I paid with paypal it would take a while to process and I didn't get allocated one.

If you ordered through them I'd call up and check. I cancelled.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> The pre authorization on my girl's debit card account dissapeared so I called b&h. They said they didnt know why that happened but my order is still active and they assured me they have enough coming in to fill their pre orders but couldn't tell me how far down the list I was. If they are correct and JJ is correct, B&h guys we should have them in a week or 2.


Mine was removed the day it changed from the 18th to whenever. Their site says they charge after it ships.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> The pre authorization on my girl's debit card account dissapeared so I called b&h. They said they didnt know why that happened but my order is still active and they assured me they have enough coming in to fill their pre orders but couldn't tell me how far down the list I was. If they are correct and JJ is correct, B&h guys we should have them in a week or 2.


I bet the monitors are on their way to B&H right now. I expect they'll have them in stock and ship them out early next week.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Already reported, they will update there website and the price will be a lot cheaper. I'd rather order and get it fixed later then not order over a typo and be waiting another month for this monitor!


Thanks for letting them know. Another 27" monitor from SuperBiiz costs $24.65 for UPS ground. Compared to the $48.01 I just paid, that's $23.36 less! My total would go from $833.99 to $810.63.

Didn't know about the SuperBiiz ebay listing. Would have received $16 in ebay bucks. It just know went out of stock, though (on ebay only).


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> I called and they said they are now out of stock. I just called to check if my order went through and I got one. She said as I paid with paypal it would take a while to process and I didn't get allocated one.
> 
> If you ordered through them I'd call up and check. I cancelled.


I ordered over the phone and was first to order, the lady grabbed mine and put my name on it! I'm all set! Already got my shipping info for Tuesday arrival!


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I ordered over the phone and was first to order, the lady grabbed mine and put my name on it! I'm all set! Already got my shipping info for Tuesday arrival!


Congrats mate I should have done the same. no preference with paypay or visa, I was just being lazy as paypal was slightly easier. haha


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I bet the monitors are on their way to B&H right now. I expect they'll have them in stock and ship them out early next week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I bet the monitors are on their way to B&H right now. I expect they'll have them in stock and ship them out early next week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Mine was removed the day it changed from the 18th to whenever. Their site says they charge after it ships.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I bet the monitors are on their way to B&H right now. I expect they'll have them in stock and ship them out early next week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Mine was removed the day it changed from the 18th to whenever. Their site says they charge after it ships.


I can't wait, I can't wait. I'm so hype. I haven't been this excited about anything since, I don't even know but it's been awhile.

About them having top notch customer care. Thats music to my ears. Plus that protection plan, I'm all good with b&h.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> With others cancelling their pre-orders to get it elsewhere, if you have an order placed your chances of getting one int he first batch are increasing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping B&H as well. I've dealt with their customer service and it's top notch.


----------



## adamski07

Keeping my b&h order as well. With some of you cancelling orders, there will be higher chances for me to get tracking no. On the 26th. I hope b&h gets it on the 25th instead. Im very glad with my $799 shipped order. $60 for ground is too much, imho. B&h offers $42 for 2 day shipping for two of these monitor. Congrats to those who managed to order that 5 units of pg278q.


----------



## Skrillion

There might be 1 left at Superbiiz, I had mine added to cart for the past 10 min and had filled out everything just before paying.
My conscience decided to stick with my B&H preorder.

If you're lucky it's still there. Try calling if not.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> I ordered over the phone and was first to order, the lady grabbed mine and put my name on it! I'm all set! Already got my shipping info for Tuesday arrival!


I'm hoping they didn't take more orders than they have stock! Not certain if I was one of the first five to order. Status is "order processing" and no tracking info yet. Anyone else get tracking info from SuperBiiz?


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Keeping my b&h order as well. With some of you cancelling orders, there will be higher chances for me to get tracking no. On the 26th. I hope b&h gets it on the 25th instead. Im very glad with my $799 shipped order. $60 for ground is too much, imho. B&h offers $42 for 2 day shipping for two of these monitor. Congrats to those who managed to order that 5 units of pg278q.


Your shipping should be free expedited. On the phone they told me 2-3 day shipping and when I got my updated invoice it said expedited shipping for free.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> With others cancelling their pre-orders to get it elsewhere, if you have an order placed your chances of getting one int he first batch are increasing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping B&H as well. I've dealt with their customer service and it's top notch.


Welcome to Live Chat at the B&H Customer Service Department. Please wait while we connect you to an agent who will be able to assist you...
You have been connected to Simon R.
dameon :
Simon R: Hello dameon. My name is Simon R. How can I help you today?
dameon: I need to cancel my order
Simon R: Your order has been cancelled. You will receive an email shortly to confirm the cancellation.
dameon: Thanks

Good luck to you all with B&H Orders,







I've always loved B&H, but I've waited too many months for this monitor and SupperBiiz hooked me up with Tuesday arrival shipping. Also to update on the shipping cost, the shipping department updated. Shipping cost went from $45 to seattle to now $21 still arriving on tuesday. Thank you everyone for helping me get this monitor so soon!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Your shipping should be free expedited. On the phone they told me 2-3 day shipping and when I got my updated invoice it said expedited shipping for free.


yes, I did that. Called them 2 days ago to get the shipping fee removed from my order. I was talking bout SuperBiz shipping costs. I ask them for 2 days and next day shipping, it was $42 and $120, respectively.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Also to update on the shipping cost, the shipping department updated. Shipping cost went from $45 to seattle to now $21 still arriving on tuesday. Thank you everyone for helping me get this monitor so soon!


that's a hell of a lot better than $60 and sounds RIGHT!


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> yes, I did that. Called them 2 days ago to get the shipping fee removed from my order. I was talking bout SuperBiz shipping costs. I ask them for 2 days and next day shipping, it was $42 and $120, respectively.


Ah I see, you got the Superbiz order in. Very good. Let us know how it is.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Ah I see, you got the Superbiz order in. Very good. Let us know how it is.


No, I kept my b&h.. haha I just said that the $60 that they charged for those who ordered at them is too much, but based on their recent posts, it looks like they got it down to $20...


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Welcome to Live Chat at the B&H Customer Service Department. Please wait while we connect you to an agent who will be able to assist you...
> You have been connected to Simon R.
> dameon :
> Simon R: Hello dameon. My name is Simon R. How can I help you today?
> dameon: I need to cancel my order
> Simon R: Your order has been cancelled. You will receive an email shortly to confirm the cancellation.
> dameon: Thanks
> 
> Good luck to you all with B&H Orders,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always loved B&H, but I've waited too many months for this monitor and SupperBiiz hooked me up with Tuesday arrival shipping. Also to update on the shipping cost, the shipping department updated. Shipping cost went from $45 to seattle to now $21 still arriving on tuesday. Thank you everyone for helping me get this monitor so soon!


Is SuperBiiz going to update the shipping cost for everyone? The website still says 74.47 lbs, and my order hasn't changed. I would be curious about faster shipping when the charges are more reasonable.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Welcome to Live Chat at the B&H Customer Service Department. Please wait while we connect you to an agent who will be able to assist you...
> You have been connected to Simon R.
> dameon :
> Simon R: Hello dameon. My name is Simon R. How can I help you today?
> dameon: I need to cancel my order
> Simon R: Your order has been cancelled. You will receive an email shortly to confirm the cancellation.
> dameon: Thanks
> 
> Good luck to you all with B&H Orders,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always loved B&H, but I've waited too many months for this monitor and SupperBiiz hooked me up with Tuesday arrival shipping. Also to update on the shipping cost, the shipping department updated. Shipping cost went from $45 to seattle to now $21 still arriving on tuesday. Thank you everyone for helping me get this monitor so soon!


For you superbiz makes total sense. Being you're on the west coast you'll get it super fast vs having the monitor work its way across the country and then back again. Only possible downside is no idea how superbiz is with returns/issues... but that will hopefully not be an issue for you.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> For you superbiz makes total sense. Being you're on the west coast you'll get it super fast vs having the monitor work its way across the country and then back again. Only possible downside is no idea how superbiz is with returns/issues... but that will hopefully not be an issue for you.


I was just thinking about that. They had to be on the west coast which means its enroute to b&h over the weekend. If not the weekend then on Monday. So I'm thinking at the very very latest Sep. 8th. But I wanna see Aug. 29th


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Is SuperBiiz going to update the shipping cost for everyone? The website still says 74.47 lbs, and my order hasn't changed. I would be curious about faster shipping when the charges are more reasonable.


I would recommend calling, as the item information on the website is simply from a template, they never knew the actual weight because the item is so new!


----------



## TANN3R

I've been stalking this thread for a while now watching for info about ordering in Canada. Got an email last night from Newegg ca. that the monitor was ready to pre-order; I don't think I've ever entered credit card information that fast before! Status says it's in packaging. It's been a long 8 month wait for this monitor.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> I was just thinking about that. They had to be on the west coast which means its enroute to b&h over the weekend. If not the weekend then on Monday. So I'm thinking at the very very latest Sep. 8th. But I wanna see Aug. 29th


Being in NY that's exactly why my better judgement said to stick with B&H.
If I was in Cali I would have cancelled and gone with Superbiiz.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Being in NY that's exactly why my better judgement said to stick with B&H.
> If I was in Cali I would have cancelled and gone with Superbiiz.


Yep... and with the 3 day shipping depending on where you are in NY you'll either get it next day or 2 days after ship. Superbiz would have taken 5 business days to receive with standard shipping, so if you had ordered one you'd receive it next Friday at the earliest.

With B&H if they start processing orders on Monday (I'm hopeful) you'd receive it around Wednesday or if they process orders Tuesday the latest you'd receive it is the same time as if you had ordered from Superbiz, except it's cheaper and known customer service!


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Being in NY that's exactly why my better judgement said to stick with B&H.
> If I was in Cali I would have cancelled and gone with Superbiiz.


You and some others will probably recieve it before me as I am in Ohio, but I dont mind a few days for a solid return policy and the option of a great protection plan.


----------



## koof513

haha this is from super biz when u click on "out of stock"

If an item is out of stock and we do not have an estimated time of arrival from the distributor or manufacturer, the product will display an "Out of Stock" message and you will be unable to order the product from our Website. At that time it is generally acceptable to cry out in lamentation and/or shake your fist at the screen menacingly.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> I've been stalking this thread for a while now watching for info about ordering in Canada. Got an email last night from Newegg ca. that the monitor was ready to pre-order; I don't think I've ever entered credit card information that fast before! Status says it's in packaging. It's been a long 8 month wait for this monitor.


what the hell newegg U.S.A!


----------



## WaXmAn

Dang, now its Priced @ $839.99 at SuperBiz....but OOS.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> I'm hoping they didn't take more orders than they have stock! Not certain if I was one of the first five to order. Status is "order processing" and no tracking info yet. Anyone else get tracking info from SuperBiiz?


Yeah mine has gone like this.
Quote:


> Order Processing
> Inventory Processing
> Order Processing


If it doesn't get shipped out today I'm cancelling, that's the only reason why I chose them over Amazon.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yeah mine has gone like this.
> If it doesn't get shipped out today I'm cancelling, that's the only reason why I chose them over Amazon.


Give them a call mate. I was on the phone with them as they told me they were out of stock, the website still said in-stock. My order was in processing as I did it soon as I saw the link this morning. The lady was super nice and said they would rush order me one







haha I cancelled. Them just got the PayPal refund so it did go through just processing delays. Teach me to use visa in such scenarios in the future. Superbiz are a cool company with my exp l, would have like to give them my monies.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Give them a call mate. I was on the phone with them as they told me they were out of stock, the website still said in-stock. My order was in processing as I did it soon as I saw the link this morning. The lady was super nice and said they would rush order me one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha I cancelled. Them just got the PayPal refund so it did go through just processing delays. Teach me to use visa in such scenarios in the future. Superbiz are a cool company with my exp l, would have like to give them my monies.


The lady called me earlier and honestly I can't remember what she said now. The dumb TV was on for some reason with nobody was even watching it..yet at full blast. I want to say it sounded like I wouldn't get it until 2 weeks from now, or something like that. I'll give it an hour or so and if nothing changes online I'll call and cancel. I used VISA for mine but I was probably too slow when ordering it.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yeah mine has gone like this.
> If it doesn't get shipped out today I'm cancelling, that's the only reason why I chose them over Amazon.


mine says

order processing
inventory processing
released for distribution

btw i used paypal, but i was i believe the first order so it still went through i guess despite the slower processing for paypal


----------



## WompaStompa11

I called SuperBiiz and they emailed me back:

"We are sorry to inform you that the item you are inquiring about, (Part # AS-PG278Q) is currently out of stock. As of now, we do not have an exact date on when we will be receiving new shipments. The product may or may not be available next week. We apologize for the inconvenience. Please let me know if you would like me to update you when they provide a firm estimated time of arrival date and/or when they item is in stock again."

Still hoping for Newegg. There is a $20 discount that may work with the swift:

http://slickdeals.net/f/7111960-10-off-your-total-purchase-up-to-20-off-w-visa-checkout-newegg-com-valid-thru-08-25-14


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> just got off the phone with superbiiz, in stock and shipping out today!!!!!!!!


Ordered mine about 2 minutes after I saw this post.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Ordered mine about 2 minutes after I saw this post.


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what the hell newegg U.S.A!


I just had a live chat with both newegg.ca and newegg usa and both said they had no ETA but that stock was in real time so when its there it will show up, etc


----------



## Easty

Does anyone know how frys works is it worth just popping in? It doesn't seem they have anything on their website. I have one in Renton,wa but it's a little south of me and traffic can be Crappy. Maybe a Saturday morning luck run.


----------



## Licker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> I've been stalking this thread for a while now watching for info about ordering in Canada. Got an email last night from Newegg ca. that the monitor was ready to pre-order; I don't think I've ever entered credit card information that fast before! Status says it's in packaging. It's been a long 8 month wait for this monitor.


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product
It's now showing as out of stock. What was the price listed at?

NCIX has it up for $899.98 (http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-pg278q-rog-swift-27in-e5-100910.htm) and there is an NCIX about 7 blocks away from me and they price match with Newegg.ca.
Cmon Newegg.ca, gogo 799!!!









EDIT: I just checked the page source and it's $899.99 but maybe that will change? or is the +$100 expected for us up here?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Does anyone know how frys works is it worth just popping in? It doesn't seem they have anything on their website. I have one in Renton,wa but it's a little south of me and traffic can be Crappy. Maybe a Saturday morning luck run.


You must live very close to me, as I live in Seattle. I called Fry's yesterday, just to check and see. They have no reports at least the Renton center of getting this monitor, but then I saw new ports of the California frys having it available Monday, so call Renton Monday, maybe they will receive them this weekend.


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licker*
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product
> It's now showing as out of stock. What was the price listed at?
> 
> NCIX has it up for $899.98 (http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-pg278q-rog-swift-27in-e5-100910.htm) and there is an NCIX about 7 blocks away from me and they price match with Newegg.ca.
> Cmon Newegg.ca, gogo 799!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just checked the page source and it's $899.99 but maybe that will change? or is the +$100 expected for us up here?


it was always out of stock since at least two days ago (when i started checking)


----------



## TANN3R

They charged my credit card for the $899 list price. It makes me think all Canadian etailers will charge that price







if it does change to $799 it will be worth calling and try getting refunded for $100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licker*
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product
> It's now showing as out of stock. What was the price listed at?
> 
> NCIX has it up for $899.98 (http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-pg278q-rog-swift-27in-e5-100910.htm) and there is an NCIX about 7 blocks away from me and they price match with Newegg.ca.
> Cmon Newegg.ca, gogo 799!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just checked the page source and it's $899.99 but maybe that will change? or is the +$100 expected for us up here?


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> You must live very close to me, as I live in Seattle. I called Fry's yesterday, just to check and see. They have no reports at least the Renton center of getting this monitor, but then I saw new ports of the California frys having it available Monday, so call Renton Monday, maybe they will receive them this weekend.


Yeah I'm near Bothell. I may pop down Saturday it's probably only 20mins without the traffic.

You can wear your I own a rog swift tshirt to pax. Haha


----------



## Baasha

still no ETA for Amazon?


----------



## Shogon

Yeah I missed the monitor on SuperBiiz hehe so I cancelled, the support is better the most companies I've dealt with which was nice. I probably bought something through them on Amazon at one point since the name sounded familiar.

Looks like I shall wait for Amazon. Or maybe I'll venture to the Bay area this weekend and hit up some Fry's.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yeah I missed the monitor on SuperBiiz hehe so I cancelled, the support is better the most companies I've dealt with which was nice. I probably bought something through them on Amazon at one point since the name sounded familiar.
> 
> Looks like I shall wait for Amazon. Or maybe I'll venture to the Bay area this weekend and hit up some Fry's.


Fry's has them in stock? o_0


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Fry's has them in stock? o_0


Rumor has there was some in California. my local one has no knowledge of it.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Anyone know when Newegg adds new products? Morning / afternoon / evening? Weekends / weekdays? Still very unclear who would deliver faster to Texas (Newegg vs B&H).

Also, I wonder if Fry's is selling those monitors in California in stores or online only. I just called Fry's in Arlington and she didn't see the monitor in their system at all, and thus she said there was no shipment on the way. She also said someone else called earlier about it, lol.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Rumor has there was some in California. my local one has no knowledge of it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Anyone know when Newegg adds new products? Morning / afternoon / evening? Weekends / weekdays? Still very unclear who would deliver faster to Texas (Newegg vs B&H).
> 
> Also, I wonder if Fry's is selling those monitors in California in stores or online only. I just called Fry's in Arlington and she didn't see the monitor in their system at all, and thus she said there was no shipment on the way. She also said someone else called earlier about it, lol.


Got the same answers for Palo Alto Frys. I was hoping they will have it in stock on Monday as this one is the closest to me.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Yeah I'm near Bothell. I may pop down Saturday it's probably only 20mins without the traffic.
> 
> You can wear your I own a rog swift tshirt to pax. Haha


Oh you know im going to PAX, this monitor comes with a T-shirt?!


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Oh you know im going to PAX, this monitor comes with a T-shirt?!


Don't know, I was just joking. Could get one printed though.

"swift rog, this t-shirt doesn't tear as it's made with gsync. "

I'll be there too on Saturday.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Anyone know when Newegg adds new products? Morning / afternoon / evening? Weekends / weekdays? Still very unclear who would deliver faster to Texas (Newegg vs B&H).
> 
> Also, I wonder if Fry's is selling those monitors in California in stores or online only. I just called Fry's in Arlington and she didn't see the monitor in their system at all, and thus she said there was no shipment on the way. She also said someone else called earlier about it, lol.


I'm in the same boat. A little ways away south from you though. I'd guess Newegg considering B&H is all the way in NY


----------



## s1rrah

I have a question/request for those who already own the ROG SWIFT monitor ...

Could you set some of your games to 1080p and let me know how the SWIFT handles the 1080p translation? Does it look okay? Is it horrible?

Reason being (_*and you can quit reading here if you like as the following is beside the point*_) ...

I currently run a Samsung S27850D 1440p PLS screen on the left and a Benq XL2420T 120hz 1080p TN panel on the right; I've had this set up for about six months now and absolutely love it.

(not that it's important but the Benq is a pretty astonishing TN panel. Color wise? When both are calibrated, it's hard to tell the TN from the PLS screen. The PLS 1440 screen destroys the Benq in text clarity and pixel density, though):



...

The 1440p Samsung screen is incredible for movies, video/image editing and beats the hell out of just about all games other than the "twitchy" FPS games like Hawken and CS:GO (which I play exclusively on the Benq).

The 1080p Benq screen is just dreamy with the twitchy, competitive games (as I said, above); further .. and this is perhaps just as important ... since I'm running dual GTX 670's in SLI .. occasionally I'll find a title that simply can't push 80 to 100fps (where I most enjoy gaming) in 1440p (think Metro 2033 maxed in DX11 mode) and in those cases, just to get the full "ultra" eye candy, I'll play on the 1080p Benq with everything maxed.

So I like being able to switch over to 1080p when I feel like it and if for some reason 1440p is balking a bit.

Anyone tried the new ROG SWIFT at 1080p? What's it look like?

Thanks


----------



## Asmodian

tftcentral.co.uk did a 1080p test in their review, in the "General and Office Applications" section:

"The screen is designed to run at its native resolution of 2560 x 1440 and at a 60Hz recommended refresh rate. However, if you want you are able to run the screen outside of this resolution. We tested the screen at a lower 1920 x 1080 resolution to see how the screen handles the interpolation of the resolution, while maintaining the same aspect ratio of 16:9. At native resolution the text was very sharp and crisp as you can see from the top photograph. When you switch to a lower resolution the text is larger of course but still reasonably clear with only low amounts of overlap between pixels. The screen seems to interpolate the image well although you of course lose a lot of desktop real-estate running at a lower resolution."

I am not sure what the "and at a 60Hz recommended refresh rate" is about in this section, 144 Hz seems to be the "recommended refresh rate" from the marketing material.









Take away is that the PG278Q has seems to interpolate well from 1080p.

This seems pretty vague so other user input would be helpful. Of course I don't think I will ever run the PG278Q at 1080p.


----------



## besthijacker

Newegg is being so lazy. They have been teasing us since the page went up.


----------



## Descadent

page warning just went off....

because someone hit the like button


----------



## benlavigne11

They also added the auto-notify feature at least.


----------



## Descadent

don't see auto notify


----------



## benlavigne11

Really? I was able to sign up... https://secure.newegg.com/NewMyAccount/AutoNotify.aspx?Submit=ADD&Item=N82E16824236405


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> Really? I was able to sign up... https://secure.newegg.com/NewMyAccount/AutoNotify.aspx?Submit=ADD&Item=N82E16824236405


Its erroring out for me









"Can not find any record "


----------



## WompaStompa11

Also don't see any auto notify.


----------



## haccess

I saw it briefly, still have it open actually but it no longer shows up in duplicated tabs...



^ Noteworthy $7.59 shipping.


----------



## besthijacker

Me either. "Can not find any record".


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> I saw it briefly, still have it open actually but it no longer shows up in duplicated tabs...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Noteworthy $7.59 shipping.


Nice, man this launch has been such a disaster. How do some retailers and even a B&M get it and not amazon or newegg.


----------



## decoy11

Video about G-Sync and G-Sync Surround Demo. The demo is running on 3 RoG Swifts.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Nice, man this launch has been such a disaster. How do some retailers and even a B&M get it and not amazon or newegg.


They probably got 10 and staff plucked them all up.


----------



## monmak2

I decided I am just going to wait for Amazon. Going to let the hype subside and then scoop up three. I'm burnt out from the anticipation and false hopes.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monmak2*
> 
> I decided I am just going to wait for Amazon. Going to let the hype subside and then scoop up three. I'm burnt out from the anticipation and false hopes.


Remember you're gonna need at least tri sli in order for that to work.


----------



## Descadent

until the 800s have dual dp like was hinted today on the pcper live show!


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> until the 800s have dual dp like was hinted today on the pcper live show!


That's awesome, DP should be used in everything. It honestly puts everything that HDMI/ Dual-Link dvi have to offer to shame. xD

Also I really hope the reference models will have a RGB led in the GeForce logo this time around!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> It honestly puts everything that HDMI/ Dual-Link dvi have to offer to shame. xD


Except when it doesn't. DP is a necessity for 4k at high refresh rates, but it offers exactly nothing over Dual-link DVI for my 60Hz 1440p display.

That said, DP should be prioritized over all other connectors at this point. 3x DP + 1x HDMI would be ideal for most high-end cards.


----------



## mbreslin

Is it just placebo effect or something when I see more vivid/less washed out colors when I switch from dl-dvi to dp on my u3014? Do I just need to recalibrate on dvi? I don't have a particular reason to use either cable but there is (or seems to be at least) a very noticeable difference and so I've stayed on dp for years.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Is it just placebo effect or something when I see more vivid/less washed out colors when I switch from dl-dvi to dp on my u3014? Do I just need to recalibrate on dvi? I don't have a particular reason to use either cable but there is (or seems to be at least) a very noticeable difference and so I've stayed on dp for years.


Interesting it's possible that on your specific monitor with DVI its not reading it as a RGB with 0-255 range but as a tv with 16-235.


----------



## spork8655

I preordered this from ncixus last night, and at the time, the little blurb on the website said
Quote:


> Pre-Order This Product This item is not yet available but you can pre-order this now. We will ship this product shortly after its estimated arrival date of 09/15/2014. The final price is subject to change. You will be charged for this item once the ETA is confirmed by the manufacturer.


...And my card got charged $940, so I figured "Okay, the ETA must have been confirmed. I'll get it for sure a little after the 14th of next month. I can handle that."

Except now the website says this:
Quote:


> Pre-Order This Product This item is not yet available but you can pre-order this now. We will ship this product shortly after its estimated arrival date of 09/30/2014. The final price is subject to change. You will be charged for this item once the ETA is confirmed by the manufacturer.


Now I'm wondering if I'll have to wait til October.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decoy11*
> 
> Video about G-Sync and G-Sync Surround Demo. The demo is running on 3 RoG Swifts.


I was greatly amused by Tom Petersen's reaction to ASUS's ridiculously silly naming conventions.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Apparently someone in California bought a Swift in store at Fry's. Still wondering if other locations will get them (perhaps by surprise).

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1041043562#post1041043562


----------



## .Cerberus

NCIX-CA charged me for my order almost immediately. Wondering if that means to expect the monitor within the next 2 weeks. The arrival date was not shown when I ordered it. Now it shows 9/15/2014 if you visit the preorder page


----------



## HiTechPixel

Still wondering if I should get it (money is no problem) if I'm going to be running a single GTX 880 when it comes out. I'll be using an mITX system so I can't exactly do SLI/Crossfire.


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Still wondering if I should get it (money is no problem) if I'm going to be running a single GTX 880 when it comes out. I'll be using an mITX system so I can't exactly do SLI/Crossfire.


I can drive 1440p with a single gtx680, I don't get why people are so scared.

xperia z2 with tapatalk, yo!


----------



## seng2k

I can confirm I was lucky enough to be able to pick up the last pg278q at my socal local frys. Looks like they got 2 for display purposes, but decided to sell them instead lol.

Now the question is the following:
-why does 120hz+ stutter with another 60hz monitor hooked up? I have a 780 with u2410 connected to dvi.
-the turbo key function seems buggy.. Doesn't change refresh rate unless I alternate between windows
-the bezels seem very loose like you can pop it out. Probably due to slim bezel however..

Any input greatly appreciated!


----------



## Thetbrett

local retailer has them "in stock" for 999AU, but I shall resist, just.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seng2k*
> 
> I can confirm I was lucky enough to be able to pick up the last pg278q at my socal local frys. Looks like they got 2 for display purposes, but decided to sell them instead lol.
> 
> Now the question is the following:
> -why does 120hz+ stutter with another 60hz monitor hooked up? I have a 780 with u2410 connected to dvi.
> -the turbo key function seems buggy.. Doesn't change refresh rate unless I alternate between windows
> -the bezels seem very loose like you can pop it out. Probably due to slim bezel however..
> 
> Any input greatly appreciated!


Gsync requires the application to be in full screen to function....perhaps refresh rate via turbo mode requires the same?


----------



## moogleslam

I don't have time to watch the video, so can someone tell me.... are they saying we can now have G-Sync running on all 3 monitors in Surround if we have 3 G-Sync compatible graphics cards?


----------



## Revengeofbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> I don't have time to watch the video, so can someone tell me.... are they saying we can now have G-Sync running on all 3 monitors in Surround if we have 3 G-Sync compatible graphics cards?


They demo'd a non-public beta driver that does allow you to do that. They didn't say when the driver would be released, but yes it looks like that functionality is definitely coming our way for those with very larger pockets.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Cerberus*
> 
> NCIX-CA charged me for my order almost immediately. Wondering if that means to expect the monitor within the next 2 weeks. The arrival date was not shown when I ordered it. Now it shows 9/15/2014 if you visit the preorder page


Congrats on providing W/C financing to ncix at a negative yield...









Yeah, I would also like to know if these can run in surround?
I too can't watch the video ATM.


----------



## DRen72

TigerDirect has them in stock this morning.


----------



## DRen72

*Suggestion*: Any thoughts on creating a new thread in the forum for owners?


----------



## asg266

So is the cable inside a standard displayport 1.2 cable? My GPU has a mini displayport 1.2 input so I am thinking I will have to get an adapter?


----------



## seng2k

Asg266,
Yes you need dp to mini adapter. It comes with standard dp cable


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> I don't have time to watch the video, so can someone tell me.... are they saying we can now have G-Sync running on all 3 monitors in Surround if we have 3 G-Sync compatible graphics cards?


With current cards surround would only be possible if you have 3 cards (once the driver is ready). However they mentioned that they are looking at multiple DP connections with future cards, so there is a good chance that the 800 series will already allow surround with a single card. I am waiting for that before I buy anything.


----------



## Drebinx

Tigerdirect has them in-stock

with 2nd day my delivery (To Maryland) date shown was august 26th

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9175893&sku=OSU-102583702


----------



## asg266

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seng2k*
> 
> Asg266,
> Yes you need dp to mini adapter. It comes with standard dp cable


Thanks for confirming this. I found one from startech which seems reputable.


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Tigerdirect has them in-stock
> 
> with 2nd day my delivery (To Maryland) date shown was august 26th
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9175893&sku=OSU-102583702


Order status update : "Status:To Drop Shipper"


----------



## adamski07

Canceled my b&h and placed an order at tiger direct too. I order most of my stuffs from them.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Order status update : "Status:To Drop Shipper"


same status here.. hopefully this is not same as what happened to b&h. Most likely not because some store already got their stock.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Tigerdirect has them in-stock
> 
> with 2nd day my delivery (To Maryland) date shown was august 26th
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9175893&sku=OSU-102583702


Your the man! I should have this Tuesday, Thank You for sharing.


----------



## haccess

Ouch, TigerDirect charges sales tax to NC ($60) and $20 shipping. Hopefully other stores get stock in today.


----------



## Shogon

Hmmm, TigerDirect before Amazon and Newegg? Weird times we live in folks.

I'm tempted to go with TD (even though they sometimes don't have in stock what they say on there site) but no tax.

Don't forget about the $15 off from TD

http://www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/campaigns/include/events/2014/backToSchool_discount/index.asp?SRCCODE=VISA2014&SRCCODE=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc_o=-ddCjC1bELltzywCjC-d2CjCdwwp&utm_source=Linkshare&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=rGMTN56tf/w&AffiliateID=rGMTN56tf_w-UGtkat_skPWXhnmr9lPzwg


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> TigerDirect has them in stock this morning.


Thanks buddy!

I had my old NC address in and it came up$50 tax. it was like getting a special discount when I switched to wa.









Lets hope they really have them instock.


----------



## adamski07

It says "To drop shipper." So its probably shipping from the distributor and not directly from TD. Good thing about it is that it is more likely to be shipped from CA where I am. I missed the $15 off. Not a big deal.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Drop shipping scares me (B&H said they would drop ship -- but they didn't). So does not hearing anything from Newegg / Amazon.

TigerDirect charges $36.49 for Ground to Texas. And they've probably sold all their stock by now. Maybe.

Anyone call or visit a Fry's store today? Maybe some stores received units?

I'm also wondering if B&H knows when they will receive and ship their units.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Drop shipping scares me (B&H said they would drop ship -- but they didn't). So does not hearing anything from Newegg / Amazon.
> 
> TigerDirect charges $36.49 for Ground to Texas. And they've probably sold all their stock by now. Maybe.
> 
> Anyone call or visit a Fry's store today? Maybe some stores received units?
> 
> I'm also wondering if B&H knows when they will receive and ship their units.


I will know Tuesday if this is real, there be pics if it is and if it isn't there be a very angry phone call! LOL


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Drop shipping scares me (B&H said they would drop ship -- but they didn't). So does not hearing anything from Newegg / Amazon.
> 
> TigerDirect charges $36.49 for Ground to Texas. And they've probably sold all their stock by now. Maybe.
> 
> Anyone call or visit a Fry's store today? Maybe some stores received units?
> 
> I'm also wondering if B&H knows when they will receive and ship their units.


They also charge tax in Texas... 70 bucks. Still holding out on b&h and Newegg!


----------



## adamski07

Status changed to this : "Reg Order Process - Credit Card Verification Done. Your order is in process at our warehouse." Btw, for us in cali, its either b&h or td. We both get taxed on newegg and amazon, sadly.


----------



## Easty

Asus retweeted my rog swift tshirt idea. go retweet it. they may make it a freebie.









https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/status/502955233174384640

My order status just says "not yet shipped. " true dat!


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Thanks buddy!
> 
> I had my old NC address in and it came up$50 tax. it was like getting a special discount when I switched to wa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope they really have them instock.


Before I placed my order, I called. I was told they physically had their stock in the warehouse and orders taken today would ship out Monday.
That's what the Rep said anyway. We shall see.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> It says "To drop shipper." So its probably shipping from the distributor and not directly from TD. Good thing about it is that it is more likely to be shipped from CA where I am. I missed the $15 off. Not a big deal.


Asus has a distribution center in Cali?









Maybe I should of went with the cheapo shipping instead of the "OCD gotta have it now shipping" lol.
Quote:


> Status: To Drop Shipper


I just hope on Monday I get an email saying it was shipped, if not.. more waiting















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Before I placed my order, I called. I was told they physically had their stock in the warehouse and orders taken today would ship out Monday.
> That's what the Rep said anyway. We shall see.


Nice, thanks for that bit of info! Also, welcome to this place we call overclock.net


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> They also charge tax in Texas... 70 bucks. Still holding out on b&h and Newegg!


You're right they do charge TX tax. It was showing $0.00 tax in order summary for some reason. Definite deal breaker though. Also waiting for B&H and Newegg. I was going to online chat with B&H to see if they knew when they would be receiving their units (but they seem to close down on weekends). If they receive and ship out on Monday, I'm a happy camper.

B&H's expedited shipping will apparently take three days to anywhere but the east coast (but it's free!):

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=freeShipping&Q=&sku=829236&is=REG&message=expedite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Asus retweeted my rog swift tshirt idea. go retweet it. they may make it a freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/status/502955233174384640
> 
> My order status just says "not yet shipped. " true dat!


I saw that. Nice!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Asus has a distribution center in Cali?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should of went with the cheapo shipping instead of the "OCD gotta have it now shipping" lol.
> I just hope on Monday I get an email saying it was shipped, if not.. more waiting


Well. Im not sure if they have one, but as we know somebody got one last night at frys and he lives in cali so im assuming that they distributed the units to retailers from CA.


----------



## DRen72

Oh btw, not plugging or anything, but TigerDirect also offers 30 day full refunds without a restocking fee. (Again, according to the Rep I spoke with)


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Well. Im not sure if they have one, but as we know somebody got one last night at frys and he lives in cali so im assuming that they distributed the units to retailers from CA.


That is true, the one @ hardforum annoys me though, he doesn't even say which one he just says Cali. Last time I called they had no idea (Palo Alto Fry's) when they would get any in stock, they didn't even have an order to Asus for them. So unless some stores are just complete messes (which, who knows..) it's weird how some Fry's have them, and others are clueless. I'm still half tempted to go to Fry's and see if they have one though, maybe if I go to Sac next week or something I'll stop there.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> You're right they do charge TX tax. It was showing $0.00 tax in order summary for some reason. Definite deal breaker though. Also waiting for B&H and Newegg. I was going to online chat with B&H to see if they knew when they would be receiving their units (but they seem to close down on weekends). If they receive and ship out on Monday, I'm a happy camper.
> 
> B&H's expedited shipping will apparently take three days to anywhere but the east coast (but it's free!):
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=freeShipping&Q=&sku=829236&is=REG&message=expedite
> I saw that. Nice!


I'll bet B&H will ship when Newegg has them in stock. I hope at least even though I'd prefer newegg.

And for the tax to show you would've had to put in your zipcode.


----------



## polypro

been lurking this thread all week







so i have an order with B and H (i live in NJ) and was told by a rep that spoke to a purchasing manager that they would be getting their shipment on tuesday and would be processing orders that day. I figured next day shipping from tigerdirect would get it to me on the same day that B and H gets their shipment (tuesday). i also noticed the 'to drop shipper' status for the tigerdirect order. i just got off the phone with a tigerdirect rep that said that it is indeed a drop ship and that from what he sees it should ship on monday. such drama! lol. ill be cancelling my B and H order tomorrow morning and hoping that the switch to tigerdirect gets me this holy grail a few days sooner


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'll bet B&H will ship when Newegg has them in stock. I hope at least even though I'd prefer newegg.
> 
> And for the tax to show you would've had to put in your zipcode.


D'oh, TigerDirect had my old California address, lol! Didn't know they taxed TX. Apparently they are now dead to me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polypro*
> 
> been lurking this thread all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i have an order with B and H (i live in NJ) and was told by a rep that spoke to a purchasing manager that they would be getting their shipment on tuesday and would be processing orders that day. I figured next day shipping from tigerdirect would get it to me on the same day that B and H gets their shipment (tuesday). i also noticed the 'to drop shipper' status for the tigerdirect order. i just got off the phone with a tigerdirect rep that said that it is indeed a drop ship and that from what he sees it should ship on monday. such drama! lol. ill be cancelling my B and H order tomorrow morning and hoping that the switch to tigerdirect gets me this holy grail a few days sooner


Good info, thanks! Tuesday at B&H means Friday at my house. I think Newegg might be one day faster (to Texas) if they ship out Monday.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> D'oh, TigerDirect had my old California address, lol! Didn't know they taxed TX. Apparently they are now dead to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good info, thanks! Tuesday at B&H means Friday at my house. I think Newegg might be one day faster (to Texas) if they ship out Monday.


Same here. Tuesday means Firday. I'm just being patient until Tuesday comes around to see whats happening around the country.


----------



## Lourad

TD is now showing out of stock, I hope this means they only took orders for what they had and there will be no waiting!


----------



## polypro

tigerdirect order status just changed to -- Order Status: To Drop Shipper - Your order is being submitted to a third-party warehouse for fulfillment and delivery. You will receive a Shipping Confirmation email once it ships.


----------



## Descadent

Cmon Newegg and Amazon


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polypro*
> 
> tigerdirect order status just changed to -- Order Status: To Drop Shipper - Your order is being submitted to a third-party warehouse for fulfillment and delivery. You will receive a Shipping Confirmation email once it ships.


mine changed to same status as well.







now we wait for the tracking no.


----------



## Easty

Woohoo. here's hoping it's from cali to sea! "To Drop Shipper"

Brings images to my imagination.. Aliens type drop ship releasing from orbit and hovering into my garden, with ripely robot walking out with my monitor in those robot clampers. I'll just check for slime!.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Does anyone know if this comes with a Displayport --> Mini display port? My 690 only has mini =(

Edit: Anyone elses order say Pending Review for tiger direct? Gahh!


----------



## jhall001

Just got off phone with tigerdirect. Mine has also moved to "submitted to third party for fulfillment and shipping." I called to make sure they had allocated one for me before it went out of stock. She said due to the number of orders versus the quantity they have they cannot confirm that all of the orders will be filled right away and since it is the 3rd party who is fulfilling the orders she can't individually track who is getting one.


----------



## Burke888

Really disappointed with how this launch has been handled. It's a wonderful product, but there are some issues. I am sad to think Tiger Direct is going to have some unhappy customers. Hopefully Amazon and NewEgg unleash the floodgates. This is pure speculation on my part but I really don't see each retailer getting more than 10 units, including Amazon and NewEgg.


----------



## MattEnth

Just got mine at the Manhattan Beach Fry's in Los Angeles. So excited - been dying for this forever!

I called in and had a lot of trouble getting someone to actually look it up since the name isn't yet on their website. Most of the associates (and call people) will just look it up on their website and see it's unlisted and give up. I finally got one person who looked it up in their actual inventory system and found it.

At the store, they told me they'd received 4 total, but they were expecting more next week. I bought the 2nd one, so if you're around, there could still be 2 left.

My monitor unfortunately has one dead pixel, _but_ it's in the very bottom right corner (maybe ~4 pixels up, 2 left), so I don't care. Colors look better than my Qnix imo, but that's just me. I'm not a professional color guy.

And damn... does gsync work as advertised. Tomb Raider is night and day on the QNIX vs the Swift.


----------



## spork8655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Really disappointed with how this launch has been handled. It's a wonderful product, but there are some issues. I am sad to think Tiger Direct is going to have some unhappy customers. Hopefully Amazon and NewEgg unleash the floodgates. This is pure speculation on my part but I really don't see each retailer getting more than 10 units, including Amazon and NewEgg.


It feels like the launch has been mishandled all the way up and down the supply chain.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

I missed out on the Tigerdirect order as I was without internet this morning while at camp. I pulled this from the ASUS ROG forums about the tigerdirect orders.
Quote:


> It's not actually in stock. I contacted them and they said it's not physically in stock in a warehouse they own. It is being sent to them by a 3rd party warehouse, which means they could have genuine stock now, or a month from now, or never. I.E. it's a pre-order.
> 
> TigerDirect is liars.


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50651-The-real-reason-you-cant-get-a-ROG-Swift-in-NA!-Now-Disproved&p=429229&viewfull=1#post429229

I still have my PCNation order in but am hoping for Newegg or Amazon......


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhall001*
> 
> Just got off phone with tigerdirect. Mine has also moved to "submitted to third party for fulfillment and shipping." I called to make sure they had allocated one for me before it went out of stock. She said due to the number of orders versus the quantity they have they cannot confirm that all of the orders will be filled right away and since it is the 3rd party who is fulfilling the orders she can't individually track who is getting one.


ugh guess i wont be cancelling by b&h order tomorrow after all. this is nuts!


----------



## DRen72

Yeah. Not good. I was literally lied to by the TD rep who told me they had stock in their warehouse. I will not be happy if this doesn't ship Monday. I mean, what did I pay 2-day shipping for if it's not shipped in 2 days.


----------



## benlavigne11

I cancelled my TD order, not interested in having my card charged for an item that might ship at some point.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Dang. This is a total roller coaster ride.


----------



## adamski07

I know. Got both orders from td and b&h back. Total of 4. If TD ships on Monday, ill cancel my b&h. If TD doesnt ship on Monday, ill wait for b&h order. Tho, TD charged my bank right away. So I have to put some on my checking just in case it will take couple days to get the charges back.


----------



## seng2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seng2k*
> 
> I can confirm I was lucky enough to be able to pick up the last pg278q at my socal local frys. Looks like they got 2 for display purposes, but decided to sell them instead lol.
> 
> Now the question is the following:
> -why does 120hz+ stutter with another 60hz monitor hooked up? I have a 780 with u2410 connected to dvi.
> -the turbo key function seems buggy.. Doesn't change refresh rate unless I alternate between windows
> -the bezels seem very loose like you can pop it out. Probably due to slim bezel however..
> 
> Any input greatly appreciated!


Just saying that I got this from fountain valley. They are out of stock last time I checked


----------



## Easty

Canny really blame Asus for this. They have only ever said 26th for release. It's the retailers and then shady systems that cause the headaches. Reason it's nice to shop at amazon or Newegg as they are black and white about if you have one or not. Not that tiger ? have duked me ever before. Have to just see if a despatch mail arrives. May pop into frys for fun. I can see me ending up with 2.


----------



## sdch

Walked into a Bay Area Fry's and picked one up. Looks like most stores only received 2-3 units, one of which is used for a "display". Part number is #8237286 which shows up in their store computers but not the website. Good luck.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> Walked into a Bay Area Fry's and picked one up. Looks like most stores only received 2-3 units, one of which is used for a "display". Part number is #8237286 which shows up in their store computers but not the website. Good luck.


Sweet, thanks for this! Great for people in California. However, I called Arlington, TX store and she checked stock. No stock in Arlington, Irving, nor Dallas. She said a "small shipment" would come to each store (Arlington on the 29th, Dallas on the 30th, and Irving on September 1st). She also said to call and check availability on that day.

So it sounds like Fry's is out for me. Your move, Newegg . . .


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone know if B&H will relist the monitor on their site for monday/tuesday when they receive stock? I live in NJ and would like to order from them since they're close and wont charge tax. Amazon and Newegg both charge tax here. It'd be awesome if Microcenter got stock since im just 5 miles from one, the tax is only 3.5%, and returns would be hassle free if it was a bad screen.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone know if B&H will relist the monitor on their site for monday/tuesday when they receive stock? I live in NJ and would like to order from them since they're close and wont charge tax. Amazon and Newegg both charge tax here. It'd be awesome if Microcenter got stock since im just 5 miles from one, the tax is only 3.5%, and returns would be hassle free if it was a bad screen.


I agree with you on microcenter. I don't know about b&h tho.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> Walked into a Bay Area Fry's and picked one up. Looks like most stores only received 2-3 units, one of which is used for a "display". Part number is #8237286 which shows up in their store computers but not the website. Good luck.


Just picked one up from City of Industry, they have 2 more available 3 if you count the display unit. Was also told that Oxnard and Burbank were the last stores in the Socal area that would still have them available.

Go get em !


----------



## koof513

I am so jealous of you Cali residents right now. Cheers to you all. Enjoy.


----------



## Ferreal

I got one at Frys in socal. Sales rep said they were getting 2 per store.

Awesome monitor going from qnix to the rog swift.


----------



## koof513

It's officially hit the states.


----------



## sparkhsh

I just drove 45 mins and picked one up in the Cambell, CA Fry's. I believe they have one left if anyone is around the area.


----------



## The EX1

Sucks that you can search for Asus ROG Swift PG278q on these vendor's websites and nothing shows. How are you guys finding these links?


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Does anyone know if this comes with a Displayport --> Mini display port? My 690 only has mini =(
> 
> Edit: Anyone elses order say Pending Review for tiger direct? Gahh!


It does not. Includes only a normal displayport to displayport. Can be seen in last picture on Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product&RandomID=40884711122520020140822184823


----------



## seng2k

To all who own it. Do you guys notice that the bezel feels a little loose?

Also anyone try running dual monitor setup with the 2nd monitor being a dvi 60hz 1080p/1200? My swift stutters in 120hz ULMB mode with the 2nd monitor attached.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Found them on Amazon for 984 with shipping. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00MYVHO4S?cache=1c42addc46941625a5b862e70583ad82&pi=AA75&qid=1408829024&sr=8-10#ref=mp_s_a_1_10

Some guy out of Florida...... How he got 7 of them... Maybe ordered 7 from Tiger...


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> Walked into a Bay Area Fry's and picked one up. Looks like most stores only received 2-3 units, one of which is used for a "display". Part number is #8237286 which shows up in their store computers but not the website. Good luck.


Which Fry's did you go to?

I just called Campbell & Sunnyvale - they checked every store in the Bay Area - ALL ARE SOLD OUT!









This is ridiculous - you post this 1 hour ago and they are ALL gone. :CRY:


----------



## Easty

Frys Renton Seattle have 2 more. I just took one.









See link for happy husky.

https://twitter.com/Brian_Easty/status/503293144629526528


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Which Fry's did you go to?
> 
> I just called Campbell & Sunnyvale - they checked every store in the Bay Area - ALL ARE SOLD OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is ridiculous - you post this 1 hour ago and they are ALL gone. :CRY:


Calling them is rather pointless, the reason is, when ever you call ANY Frys store it directs you to a central call station that handles all the calls for every store. They basically are clueless in this case. I called 4 of my closest Frys and they all said they didn't have it, even the one that I just bought mine from less than an hour ago.

The monitor is very new and not in their main inventory system, yet. In fact the sales clerk at my Frys said they just got them in yesterday.

Your best bet is to go to your closest one and give them this number 8237286 to help them track it down.


----------



## [ShowMe!]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seng2k*
> 
> To all who own it. Do you guys notice that the bezel feels a little loose?
> 
> Also anyone try running dual monitor setup with the 2nd monitor being a dvi 60hz 1080p/1200? My swift stutters in 120hz ULMB mode with the 2nd monitor attached.


Hehehehehe!

This is why I will wait a few months and let you guys work out all the bugs.

I bet their will be a whole bunch of driver upgrades until all the little issues will get worked out.


----------



## DRen72

Another update on those that completed an order with TD this morning. I just did a chat to verify shipping dates. Here is what I received....

" _*ME* - Will this ship on Monday or not?

*REP* ‎5‎:‎50‎:‎15‎ ‎PM

It will ship out on Monday

*ME* ‎5‎:‎50‎:‎48‎ ‎PM

Ok. Thanks. That's really all I needed to know. Its the reason I opted for 2 day shipping. Thanks!

*REP* ‎5‎:‎51‎:‎30‎ ‎PM

You are welcome._"

Lets hope for the best and a dead-pixel-free product.


----------



## relikpL

Just got the last one reserved at the Burbank Fry's!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Another update on those that completed an order with TD this morning. I just did a chat to verify shipping dates. Here is what I received....
> 
> " _*ME* - Will this ship on Monday or not?
> 
> *REP* ‎5‎:‎50‎:‎15‎ ‎PM
> 
> It will ship out on Monday
> 
> *ME* ‎5‎:‎50‎:‎48‎ ‎PM
> 
> Ok. Thanks. That's really all I needed to know. Its the reason I opted for 2 day shipping. Thanks!
> 
> *REP* ‎5‎:‎51‎:‎30‎ ‎PM
> 
> You are welcome._"
> 
> Lets hope for the best and a dead-pixel-free product.


Yes, lets hope for the best. Im from bay area and surrounded with tons of Frys. Unfortunately, Im stuck here at LA with my fam. I still have my TD order hoping it will ship out on Monday, if not, I have a back up order at b&h that is supposed to ship out on Tuesday. I just really need to be a lot more patience with this. Thanks for the info.


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone know if B&H will relist the monitor on their site for monday/tuesday when they receive stock? I live in NJ and would like to order from them since they're close and wont charge tax. Amazon and Newegg both charge tax here. It'd be awesome if Microcenter got stock since im just 5 miles from one, the tax is only 3.5%, and returns would be hassle free if it was a bad screen.


they may if they are getting some that arent spoken for now due to cancelled orders etc. this is from the email i got last week from a b&h rep "I spoke with the buyer he said this item will be going back up on the web on the 26th . " so we shall see! im keeping my tigerdirect order unless b&h ships before tiger somehow. i also live in NJ and fairly close to the microcenter stores in NJ and PA. b&h free shipping from their NY location only takes 1 day to NJ which is awesome.


----------



## Asmodian

I just got one from Frys in the San Jose, CA area too! Looking at their inventory list each store got two units and there was only one unit left in the wider San Jose area after mine.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polypro*
> 
> they may if they are getting some that arent spoken for now due to cancelled orders etc. this is from the email i got last week from a b&h rep "I spoke with the buyer he said this item will be going back up on the web on the 26th . " so we shall see! im keeping my tigerdirect order unless b&h ships before tiger somehow. i also live in NJ and fairly close to the microcenter stores in NJ and PA. b&h free shipping from their NY location only takes 1 day to NJ which is awesome.


Yeah thats exactly why i'd like to order from them is how fast it'll get here and not a single cent of tax. I'd go to microcenter too just for the instant gratification and tax would only be $28 which is worth the price if i needed to make a quick exchange.


----------



## Descadent

no fair we have no stores like that in the south that would carry such a monitor!


----------



## xSociety

Tempted to drive 10 min to the Arlington Fry's just to make sure they don't have it but I really don't want to mess with Cooper St.


----------



## CrazyNikel

I want 1 too


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Another update on those that completed an order with TD this morning. I just did a chat to verify shipping dates. Here is what I received....
> 
> " _*ME* - Will this ship on Monday or not?
> 
> *REP* ‎5‎:‎50‎:‎15‎ ‎PM
> 
> It will ship out on Monday
> 
> *ME* ‎5‎:‎50‎:‎48‎ ‎PM
> 
> Ok. Thanks. That's really all I needed to know. Its the reason I opted for 2 day shipping. Thanks!
> 
> *REP* ‎5‎:‎51‎:‎30‎ ‎PM
> 
> You are welcome._"


Hey does your order say "Order Status: Pending Review"?


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Another update on those that completed an order with TD this morning. I just did a chat to verify shipping dates. Here is what I received....
> 
> " _*ME* - Will this ship on Monday or not?
> 
> *REP* ‎5‎:‎50‎:‎15‎ ‎PM
> 
> It will ship out on Monday
> 
> *ME* ‎5‎:‎50‎:‎48‎ ‎PM
> 
> Ok. Thanks. That's really all I needed to know. Its the reason I opted for 2 day shipping. Thanks!
> 
> *REP* ‎5‎:‎51‎:‎30‎ ‎PM
> 
> You are welcome._"
> 
> Lets hope for the best and a dead-pixel-free product.


thanks for the info! let's keep our collective fingers crossed hah


----------



## Descadent

i'm willing to be monday or tues you'll see it pop up for amazon and newegg...off chance between right now and tomorrow would be nice though


----------



## Asmodian

I am happy to report no dead pixels! I also only have minor back-light bleed along the bottom edge, not up the sides as some have seen (nice for 4:3 content).

I haven't gamed very much on it yet (only owned it for ~1h lol) but G-sync really does work but now game engine chop is very noticeable, only because of the contrast with the amazing smoothness the rest of the time. I see what the reviewers all meant too, it must be felt to be believed but at the same time after reading about it for so long it really does live up to the hype.

The back-light is very nice, I like the out-of-the box white point and colors look great.

However, the first thing I said when I first turned it on was "oh, the grain is terrible". I am a confirmed hater of anti-glare coatings, after using glossy IPS for the last year the grain from the anti-glare coating makes text look bad/fuzzy and generally sucks. I am not sure I am up to leaving this screen under wet paper towels for hours to try to remove it but I do wish there was a glossy version of this screen. I might actually try to remove the coating after the newness wears off or I might not if I get used to it.

Has anyone seen a glossy TN before? Is there something about a TN panel that makes glossy a bad idea? Anyone ever see anyone remove the coating from a TN panel? All the threads I have found are removing it from IPS panels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Which Fry's did you go to?
> 
> I just called Campbell & Sunnyvale - they checked every store in the Bay Area - ALL ARE SOLD OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is ridiculous - you post this 1 hour ago and they are ALL gone. :CRY:


Wow, I had called the Campbell store from the Sunnyvale store's parking lot to put their last one on hold, this was at 2:02 pm PDT. I felt silly calling ahead as they were only 20 minutes away but now I am very glad I did. The San Jose store still had one left.

I am sorry you didn't get one.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> Walked into a Bay Area Fry's and picked one up. Looks like most stores only received 2-3 units, one of which is used for a "display". Part number is #8237286 which shows up in their store computers but not the website. Good luck.


Dude you are a freaking saint +rep. After seeing that inventory list and saw that Las Vegas had stock I quickly got into my car still in my PJs and drove to my local frys. As soon as it was put into my cart I had an entourage of frys employees ooing and ahhhing lol.


----------



## Shogon

Well guys, looks like I need to cancel my order on TigerDirect. Apparently the Fry's in Fremont had one.



If you have a Fry's near you, I would give them a call. If the person doesn't seem like they know what you're talking about ask for a manager or the head of the monitor department and ask them.


----------



## koof513

No Fry's in Ohio.


----------



## Lourad

Grats to all you Fry guys, Pics and thoughts are welcomed!


----------



## jhall001

how many of you Fry's purchasers had a TigerDirect order that you are cancelling. I'm just wondering if it moves me up any spots.


----------



## Ferreal

This monitor makes you want to buy 2 more for surround. It's 100% gaming!


----------



## Kronvict

Not the best pic with the flash but so far no dead or lit pixels anywhere. I love you guys lol


----------



## besthijacker

You guys are so lucky to have Fry's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malinkadink

Damn im so jelly of all the Frys guys D:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I am happy to report no dead pixels! I also only have minor back-light bleed along the bottom edge, not up the sides as some have seen (nice for 4:3 content).
> 
> I haven't gamed very much on it yet (only owned it for ~1h lol) but G-sync really does work but now game engine chop is very noticeable, only because of the contrast with the amazing smoothness the rest of the time. I see what the reviewers all meant too, it must be felt to be believed but at the same time after reading about it for so long it really does live up to the hype.
> 
> The back-light is very nice, I like the out-of-the box white point and colors look great.
> 
> However, the first thing I said when I first turned it on was "oh, the grain is terrible". I am a confirmed hater of anti-glare coatings, after using glossy IPS for the last year the grain from the anti-glare coating makes text look bad/fuzzy and generally sucks. I am not sure I am up to leaving this screen under wet paper towels for hours to try to remove it but I do wish there was a glossy version of this screen. I might actually try to remove the coating after the newness wears off or I might not if I get used to it.
> 
> Has anyone seen a glossy TN before? Is there something about a TN panel that makes glossy a bad idea? Anyone ever see anyone remove the coating from a TN panel? All the threads I have found are removing it from IPS panels.
> Wow, I had called the Campbell store from the Sunnyvale store's parking lot to put their last one on hold, this was at 2:02 pm PDT. I felt silly calling ahead as they were only 20 minutes away but now I am very glad I did. The San Jose store still had one left.
> 
> I am sorry you didn't get one.


I too loved my little acer glossy ips screen but the ghosting was pretty bad, and csgo was unplayable on it because of the slow response time even after ocing it to 72hz. However, i'm currently on a VG248QE and the grainy coating does bother me some, though i've sort of gotten used to it. Have you ever used the VG248qe and if so is the swifts coating slightly lighter? The tft central review quotes "The screen coating on the PG278Q is a medium anti-glare (AG) offering. It isn't a semi-glossy coating, and isn't as light as some modern IPS type panels either. It's in keeping with other TN Film panels we've tested really. Thankfully it isn't a heavily grainy coating like some old IPS panels feature, although there is some graininess noticeable sometimes. It retains its anti-glare properties to avoid too many unwanted reflections of a full glossy coating, but does not produce an too grainy or dirty an image that some thicker AG coatings can. There were no cross-hatching patterns visible on the coating"


----------



## sparkhsh

Some impressions after using it for about 4 hours gaming and general desktop stuff and tweaking. Picked it up at the Cambell Fry's. I called all the other Bay Area Fry's early in the morning and none but Cambell said they had it. Since some of you here picked them up at other stores after I called it leads me to believe it's hit or miss with the quality of search the person helping you will do.

- GSYNC is awesome. I didn't see any tearing at all in games. BF4, and Titanfall have pretty bad tearing and this monitor fixed it all up. This, plus gaming at 1440 is why I purchased this monitor.
- The monitor has crazy fast response and no input lag at all. You will definitely play games better and see them much, much smoother using this, no question.
- Playing Titanfall I did see some rare but noticeable studdering that I never saw with my old Samsung 120hz display, honestly not sure what it was but my frames were about 70-90 solid throughout so it's a little disconcerting. Might have just been internet related but not sure.
- In lobby loading I also noticed slight pulsing/shifting of brightness on this monitor every now and then. Might be the game, might be the monitor, not sure. But never noticed this before. Only ever saw it in loading screens.
- For a TN panel it looks pretty good, but honestly not great. I read/watched all the reviews praising this as an amazing looking TN panel. It's honestly just not that much better than other good TN panels. Still suffers all the TN plagues that we're familiar with, poor contrast/saturation, washed out blacks, more noticeable banding on gradients, and the red hue at the top with the green hue at the bottom of the screen (depending on viewing angle). The red/green hue is slightly more noticeable on this display than my 1080 Samsung 120hz. I'm guessing it's because of the higher pixel density and matte screen.
- The matte screen does have a noticeable grain/shimmer when you're about 3ft or closer from it, which is disappointing. This panel would look much better with a glossy screen, but then you deal with reflections. Give and take.
- I have a dual monitor set up, my other monitor being a U2711. Obviously the Dell has far superior picture, colors, contrast, black levels, and even though it's a matte screen, the grain/shimmer is far far less than the swift. Though games are not very playable on that monitor because of the low refresh and input lag.
- There is a little bit of light bleed at the bottom of the screen, not too bad though. You can only really see it if the screen is pure black, and even then it's not so bad that it would distract you when watching a letterboxed movie, it's just not perfect.
- No dead/bright pixels.
- As someone asked, the bezel does feel a little loose, though it's not really a big deal and doesn't effect anything about the monitor's performance
- Other than that, the build quality is excellent. Solid construction, feels high quality and relatively durable.
- Packaging was solid, does come with a displayport cable, though it doesn't say so on the box.

Overall I am satisfied with my purchase, but I will be honest and say it's far from perfect, though mostly in ways that I'm not surprised about. It's a TN panel, a good one, but still TN. I'm glad I have the U2711 right next to it because I get the best of both worlds, premium picture on one, premium gaming on the other.

Hope that was informative. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## podaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well guys, looks like I need to cancel my order on TigerDirect. Apparently the Fry's in Fremont had one.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a Fry's near you, I would give them a call. If the person doesn't seem like they know what you're talking about ask for a manager or the head of the monitor department and ask them.


lol Shogon. I got to the Fremont Fry's at about 4:30. He only received 1 and it was already sold to someone from Sacremento







It looked like all other Bay Area locations had sold out already as well. C'mon Newegg!


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Hey does your order say "Order Status: Pending Review"?


Only briefly this morning then changed to "To Drop Shipper"


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkhsh*
> 
> Some impressions after using it for about 4 hours gaming and general desktop stuff and tweaking. Picked it up at the Cambell Fry's. I called all the other Bay Area Fry's early in the morning and none but Cambell said they had it. Since some of you here picked them up at other stores after I called it leads me to believe it's hit or miss with the quality of search the person helping you will do.
> 
> - GSYNC is awesome. I didn't see any tearing at all in games. BF4, and Titanfall have pretty bad tearing and this monitor fixed it all up. This, plus gaming at 1440 is why I purchased this monitor.
> - The monitor has crazy fast response and no input lag at all. You will definitely play games better and see them much, much smoother using this, no question.
> - Playing Titanfall I did see some rare but noticeable studdering that I never saw with my old Samsung 120hz display, honestly not sure what it was but my frames were about 70-90 solid throughout so it's a little disconcerting. Might have just been internet related but not sure.
> - In lobby loading I also noticed slight pulsing/shifting of brightness on this monitor every now and then. Might be the game, might be the monitor, not sure. But never noticed this before. Only ever saw it in loading screens.
> - For a TN panel it looks pretty good, but honestly not great. I read/watched all the reviews praising this as an amazing looking TN panel. It's honestly just not that much better than other good TN panels. Still suffers all the TN plagues that we're familiar with, poor contrast/saturation, washed out blacks, more noticeable banding on gradients, and the red hue at the top with the green hue at the bottom of the screen (depending on viewing angle). The red/green hue is slightly more noticeable on this display than my 1080 Samsung 120hz. I'm guessing it's because of the higher pixel density and matte screen.
> - The matte screen does have a noticeable grain/shimmer when you're about 3ft or closer from it, which is disappointing. This panel would look much better with a glossy screen, but then you deal with reflections. Give and take.
> - I have a dual monitor set up, my other monitor being a U2711. Obviously the Dell has far superior picture, colors, contrast, black levels, and even though it's a matte screen, the grain/shimmer is far far less than the swift. Though games are not very playable on that monitor because of the low refresh and input lag.
> - There is a little bit of light bleed at the bottom of the screen, not too bad though. You can only really see it if the screen is pure black, and even then it's not so bad that it would distract you when watching a letterboxed movie, it's just not perfect.
> - No dead/bright pixels.
> - As someone asked, the bezel does feel a little loose, though it's not really a big deal and doesn't effect anything about the monitor's performance
> - Other than that, the build quality is excellent. Solid construction, feels high quality and relatively durable.
> - Packaging was solid, does come with a displayport cable, though it doesn't say so on the box.
> 
> Overall I am satisfied with my purchase, but I will be honest and say it's far from perfect, though mostly in ways that I'm not surprised about. It's a TN panel, a good one, but still TN. I'm glad I have the U2711 right next to it because I get the best of both worlds, premium picture on one, premium gaming on the other.
> 
> Hope that was informative. Let me know if you have any other questions.


Have you used a VG248QE before? Are you able to compare the two? Thanks


----------



## Easty

Got home and unboxed. Lovely piece of kit. May not have chance to play as I have a dinner thing.

picture from pick up.


----------



## Narbotic

looks like those cancelled order are available again on TD

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9175893&CatId=5469

here's hoping they honor their return policy. here's also hoping i don't need to find out.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I too loved my little acer glossy ips screen but the ghosting was pretty bad, and csgo was unplayable on it because of the slow response time even after ocing it to 72hz. However, i'm currently on a VG248QE and the grainy coating does bother me some, though i've sort of gotten used to it. Have you ever used the VG248qe and if so is the swifts coating slightly lighter? The tft central review quotes "The screen coating on the PG278Q is a medium anti-glare (AG) offering. It isn't a semi-glossy coating, and isn't as light as some modern IPS type panels either. It's in keeping with other TN Film panels we've tested really. Thankfully it isn't a heavily grainy coating like some old IPS panels feature, although there is some graininess noticeable sometimes. It retains its anti-glare properties to avoid too many unwanted reflections of a full glossy coating, but does not produce an too grainy or dirty an image that some thicker AG coatings can. There were no cross-hatching patterns visible on the coating"


This AG coating isn't bad for AG coatings. I have not seen a VG248qe except in showrooms but I have a VG278H, this PG278Q's coating seems a bit lighter than that. It is definitely not a bad AG coating, if it was I would have had to take it back as much as I love G-Sync. It is still early with the screen, of course, but I think I will end up not messing with the AG coating. I still have the glossy IPS screens for Web/text work. I don't notice the AG in game, at least not yet.

I have gotten a chance to check the calibration with my i1 Display Pro (i1d3). I was planning to run a calibration but after the check I figured I was more likely to mess up the calibration than improve it.

The first thing I did after setting 120 Hz was turn the brightness down to 33 by eye, this turned out to be 160 cd/m².
All 21 gray scale points under 1 dE out of the box!









The primaries (gamut) are all off by ~5 deltaE with Red at 5.2 dE, Green at 3.9 dE, and Blue at 4.9 dE, not bad at all but not perfect. The white point was a tiny bit warm at defaults while the black point is a bit cool. Asus has it tuned to give the absolute lowest average dE value but I actually prefer perfect at 100% with a bit cool at 20% vs a tiny bit warm at 100% and a tiny bit cool at 20% so I turned Red down 1 to 99, this gave a white point of 6502 at 95% IRE with all other points slightly higher. The max dE is a tiny bit worse (at 1.15 instead of 0.97 dE) but it happens at 30% and everything 80% or higher is <0.5 dE. The calibration looks similar to the PB287Q's except it is even better and the VG278Q comes out of the box at the correct contrast setting instead of turned up way too high. Interestingly if I changed brightness up or down from 33 the out of box calibration was worse, I think Asus calibrated my screen at 160 cd/m².









My optimal settings were almost the defaults:
Brightness: 33
Contrast: 50
Red: 99
Green: 100
Blue: 100
OD: Normal

Brightness: 158.6 cd/m²
Black point: 0.167 cd/m²
Contrast: 948:1
Gamma: Average gamma 2.29; looks very BT.1886-like. 1.88 at 5%, 2.32 at 50%, 2.54 at 95%.
Average dE: 0.72, Max: 1.15





PG278Q on the left, Overlord X270OC (glossy IPS) on the right. You can see the AG coating messing with the camera but it isn't that strong in person.


----------



## relikpL

Got mine from Fry's in Burbank. Looks great, feels great, however there is a single stuck (red) pixel towards the bottom right corner (where my mouse cursor is in the picture). Not to happy about this as I ended up paying $879 with tax in CA.

Is there a way to fix a red pixel that won't damage the screen?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narbotic*
> 
> looks like those cancelled order are available again on TD
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9175893&CatId=5469
> 
> here's hoping they honor their return policy. here's also hoping i don't need to find out.


sold out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> Got mine from Fry's in Burbank. Looks great, feels great, however there is a single stuck (red) pixel towards the bottom right corner (where my mouse cursor is in the picture). Not to happy about this as I ended up paying $879 with tax in CA.
> 
> Is there a way to fix a red pixel that won't damage the screen?


try to massage it


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> Got mine from Fry's in Burbank. Looks great, feels great, however there is a single stuck (red) pixel towards the bottom right corner (where my mouse cursor is in the picture). Not to happy about this as I ended up paying $879 with tax in CA.
> 
> Is there a way to fix a red pixel that won't damage the screen?


I "only" paid 875.99 after tax in CA (9%).









Fixing stuck pixels usually doesn't work but there are the pixel flashing web pages or programs and there is the gentle massage.


----------



## relikpL

Well it's black on a green screen, and red on a white screen. Not visible on black or blue backgrounds. Guess it's a dead subpixel. Really friggin annoying since I'm partially OCD (definitely OCD with this price tag). Guess I will play around with it for 20+ days, return it and hope for a better one from an online retailer.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> Well it's black on a green screen, and red on a white screen. Not visible on black or blue backgrounds. Guess it's a dead subpixel. Really friggin annoying since I'm partially OCD (definitely OCD with this price tag). Guess I will play around with it for 20+ days, return it and hope for a better one from an online retailer.


Fry's return on monitors is 15 days. Just a heads up. I ran into that problem when I tried to return the LG 34UM95 for the sixth time on day 30 (because I thought the policy was 30 days, not 15).


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Fry's return on monitors is 15 days. Just a heads up. I ran into that problem when I tried to return the LG 34UM95 for the sixth time on day 30 (because I thought the policy was 30 days, not 15).


Hmm i had 4 different people tell me it was 30days...maybe they're that clueless at Fry's =/
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Tempted to drive 10 min to the Arlington Fry's just to make sure they don't have it but I really don't want to mess with Cooper St.


I did earlier tonight. they told me they will have 2 in and will be in stock on Tuesday, 26th


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> I did earlier tonight. they told me they will have 2 in and will be in stock on Tuesday, 26th


I'll race you there! lol


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *podaman*
> 
> lol Shogon. I got to the Fremont Fry's at about 4:30. He only received 1 and it was already sold to someone from Sacremento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked like all other Bay Area locations had sold out already as well. C'mon Newegg!


They probably didn't want to say where I was from exactly (Manteca), but Sac is another hour and a half up the 99 from where I am. Traffic was enjoyable on the 580 back home though lol. Concord had 2 from that photo earlier on but idk if they still have them.

It does have a dead pixel I guess, it shows up blue on a black background but all other colors seem fine. Has some slight light bleed to the right. Overall not bad though! GSYNC is something else I tell you what







ULMB is







@ 1440p. I may even give 3D a try since I bothered to install the 3D driver.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I'll race you there! lol


Foot Race! I'm off of 20 and collins/mayfield!

Good to know someone else on the forum lives near me....


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Foot Race! I'm off of 20 and collins/mayfield!
> 
> Good to know someone else on the forum lives near me....


Near 30 off Fielder/Randol Mill.


----------



## relikpL

Anyone know if a pixel is dead or stuck if it's red on a white background, black on a green and blue background and invisible otherwise? So much conflicting information online.


----------



## DRen72

All this dead pixel talk really worries me. I've never purchased a monitor that has had a dead pixel. So to me, even one and it goes back.


----------



## DRen72

Also for those with it already, I'm also wondering how it will compare to my 8 year old BenQ FP241W AMVA panel. It's old but has a sharp image to my eyes.


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> All this dead pixel talk really worries me. I've never purchased a monitor that has had a dead pixel. So to me, even one and it goes back.


Yea, this is my first dead pixel on any monitor that I've owned. Sadly, it's on an expensive one with limited stock.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Also for those with it already, I'm also wondering how it will compare to my 8 year old BenQ FP241W AMVA panel. It's old but has a sharp image to my eyes.


It won't have a better static picture quality, but not worse either (except for the normal TN issues), higher resolution too of course.

The moving picture quality will completely blow the BenQ out of the water. And then some.

Edit: Actually the out of box calibration is amazing on this, I bet the PG278Q has better color and gamma compared to that BenQ.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> This AG coating isn't bad for AG coatings. I have not seen a VG248qe except in showrooms but I have a VG278H, this PG278Q's coating seems a bit lighter than that. It is definitely not a bad AG coating, if it was I would have had to take it back as much as I love G-Sync. It is still early with the screen, of course, but I think I will end up not messing with the AG coating. I still have the glossy IPS screens for Web/text work. I don't notice the AG in game, at least not yet.
> 
> I have gotten a chance to check the calibration with my i1 Display Pro (i1d3). I was planning to run a calibration but after the check I figured I was more likely to mess up the calibration than improve it.
> 
> The first thing I did after setting 120 Hz was turn the brightness down to 33 by eye, this turned out to be 160 cd/m².
> All 21 gray scale points under 1 dE out of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The primaries (gamut) are all off by ~5 deltaE with Red at 5.2 dE, Green at 3.9 dE, and Blue at 4.9 dE, not bad at all but not perfect. The white point was a tiny bit warm at defaults while the black point is a bit cool. Asus has it tuned to give the absolute lowest average dE value but I actually prefer perfect at 100% with a bit cool at 20% vs a tiny bit warm at 100% and a tiny bit cool at 20% so I turned Red down 1 to 99, this gave a white point of 6502 at 95% IRE with all other points slightly higher. The max dE is a tiny bit worse (at 1.15 instead of 0.97 dE) but it happens at 30% and everything 80% or higher is <0.5 dE. The calibration looks similar to the PB287Q's except it is even better and the VG278Q comes out of the box at the correct contrast setting instead of turned up way too high. Interestingly if I changed brightness up or down from 33 the out of box calibration was worse, I think Asus calibrated my screen at 160 cd/m².
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My optimal settings were almost the defaults:
> Brightness: 33
> Contrast: 50
> Red: 99
> Green: 100
> Blue: 100
> OD: Normal
> 
> Brightness: 158.6 cd/m²
> Black point: 0.167 cd/m²
> Contrast: 948:1
> Gamma: Average gamma 2.29; looks very BT.1886-like. 1.88 at 5%, 2.32 at 50%, 2.54 at 95%.
> Average dE: 0.72, Max: 1.15


Thanks for the in depth information! I actually have never seen 1440p so all in all moving to the swift from a 1080p 144hz will probably great and the elimination of stutter will be great too, i never was too bothered with tearing and or i never encountered it much or was just too focused on a game to see it.

One other thing i was curious about though how is the banding on the monitor if there is any at all? The banding on this VG248QE is there but its not a huge bother, my problem is whats generally called "creeping moss" or a gradient issue which likes to rear its ugly head in very dark scenes of video games in the form of greenish color. Not sure if you know what i mean


----------



## relikpL

Anyone know what the return policy for the bigger online retails is in regards to dead pixels? I would hate to return my current one, only to get one with multiple dead pixels and get stuck with it (no pun intended ;P ).


----------



## seng2k

I'm glad to hear everyone's trying Fry's after I've posted of my success









Again, to all owners:
1) Does it feel slightly loose around the panel and bezel? Like you can push the panel in a few mm? (not a big deal to warrant a return/exchange).
2) Anyone try with dual monitor? particularly one with 1920x1200 w/ 60hz via DVI. I have a weird ULMB stuttering with 2 monitors configured in such manner. Interestingly, just confirmed that there's no stutter if using VG248QE as second monitor configured as 120hz.

The monitor has been a good upgrade for me. I've changed from VG248qe w/ nvidia 3d lightboost hack mod, and the ULMB is definitely more convenient.
With that said, I have a VG248QE up for sale! PM me. Local preferred... located in socal (hope I'm not breaking any forum rules!)


----------



## seng2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> Anyone know what the return policy for the bigger online retails is in regards to dead pixels? I would hate to return my current one, only to get one with multiple dead pixels and get stuck with it (no pun intended ;P ).


Most online retailers (unless they have a satisfaction guarantee - like policy) will charge you return shipping + restocking fee if you do not fall under Asus's pixel policy for the monitor (it's easily found via google search)
On top of that, this is Asus's pixel policy from the manual in the box:

0-12 months - Zero Bright Dot Warranty
0-3 year - repair of original product, or replacement with a factory reconditioned unit
Free 2-way ground shipping for US and Canada Only


----------



## D749

Can someone who actually has this display in their possession please reply or PM with the width, height and depth of the the panel portion? Completely disregard the stand.

I'm curious how much room three of these in portrait mode, placed side to side, will take up.









Thanks.


----------



## Asmodian

62 cm x 36.5 cm

depth is harder to measure but it looks like ~6.5 cm to the vesa mount.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> 62 cm x 36.5 cm
> 
> depth is harder to measure but it looks like ~6.5 cm to the vesa mount.


Thanks Asmodian!

I should have also asked... in portrait mode is the base wider than the display or does it remain within the width of the display? In other words would one have any issue putting 3 of these next to each other in portrait mode using the stock base?


----------



## besthijacker

So, is it safe to assume to that Amazon/Newegg is going to first get the monitors in their warehouse before putting them online? Because it looks like ALL of the monitors right now are being shipped directly from the Asus warehouse, if you have ordered online that is.

Crazy thought of the day.


----------



## Ftruck

I'm still not sure where I stand on these. I currently have two crossovers and I'm looking at moving to a three monitor setup.

My options are buy a third crossover, but three of these or buy one of these to sit in the middle of my crossovers.

I'm worried about the poor viewing angles of TN if I was to run a triple setup of these so I am kind of leaning towards just grabbing one of these to sit in the centre for gaming and have the two crossovers flanking it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Thanks Asmodian!
> 
> I should have also asked... in portrait mode is the base wider than the display or does it remain within the width of the display? In other words would one have any issue putting 3 of these next to each other in portrait mode using the stock base?


The base is narrower than the height (width in portrait), the front of the base is ~26.3 cm and the widest is probably ~33 cm or so, it is hard to measure but definitely below 36 cm.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftruck*
> 
> I'm still not sure where I stand on these. I currently have two crossovers and I'm looking at moving to a three monitor setup.
> 
> My options are buy a third crossover, but three of these or buy one of these to sit in the middle of my crossovers.
> 
> I'm worried about the poor viewing angles of TN if I was to run a triple setup of these so I am kind of leaning towards just grabbing one of these to sit in the centre for gaming and have the two crossovers flanking it.


If you want to run 7680x1440 three of these would be great but if you want to run 4320x2560 the viewing angles will be annoying.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> The base is narrower than the height (width in portrait), the front of the base is ~26.3 cm and the widest is probably ~33 cm or so, it is hard to measure but definitely below 36 cm.


Great - thanks again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> ...if you want to run 4320x2560 the viewing angles will be annoying.


I'm thinking of doing just that... running 3 in portrait mode (4320x2560). Why would that be annoying - because it's a TN panel?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Great - thanks again.
> I'm thinking of doing just that... running 3 in portrait mode (4320x2560). Why would that be annoying - because it's a TN panel?


TN doesn't have good vertical viewing angles. Which becomes extremely important when you put it in portrait. Not to mention bezels on the Crossovers would make portrait just look like crap imo.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> TN doesn't have good vertical viewing angles. Which becomes extremely important when you put it in portrait. Not to mention bezels on the Crossovers would make portrait just look like crap imo.


I was referring to the Asus RoG Swift PG278Q - running 3 in portrait mode. The PG278Q is also TN but I was hoping it'd be a bit better.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I was referring to the Asus RoG Swift PG278Q - running 3 in portrait mode. The PG278Q is also TN but I was hoping it'd be a bit better.


Ahh, then you run into problems with viewing angles then. Basically your best bet is to wait until a monitor manufacturer makes an IPS/PLS/VA panel @ 1440p/4K with stupid small bezels like the PG278Q. Yeah, even with large bezels you can get used to it while playing games, but for every day-to-day use, bezels in portrait are incredibly annoying.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I'm thinking of doing just that... running 3 in portrait mode (4320x2560). Why would that be annoying - because it's a TN panel?


Yeah, TNs have very bad vertical viewing angles compared to their horizontal viewing angles but that isn't too bad in normal use as you move a lot more horizontally, however, if you put the monitor in portrait there would be obvious darkening (moving to the left) or lightening (moving to the right).

Edit: If I stretch my neck I can notice the top of the screen lighten a bit as the very top of the screen becomes level with my eyes, the lightening effect at the bottom of the screen is actually much less significant than what I am used to on a TN, even less than on the PG287Q, but it still does it.

If I hunch the top of the screen gets darker.. probably a better way to describe it. lol


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seng2k*
> 
> Most online retailers (unless they have a satisfaction guarantee - like policy) will charge you return shipping + restocking fee if you do not fall under Asus's pixel policy for the monitor (it's easily found via google search)
> On top of that, this is Asus's pixel policy from the manual in the box:
> 
> 0-12 months - Zero Bright Dot Warranty
> 0-3 year - repair of original product, or replacement with a factory reconditioned unit
> Free 2-way ground shipping for US and Canada Only


appreciate it. +rep


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Ahh, then you run into problems with viewing angles then. Basically your best bet is to wait until a monitor manufacturer makes an IPS/PLS/VA panel @ 1440p/4K with stupid small bezels like the PG278Q. Yeah, even with large bezels you can get used to it while playing games, but for every day-to-day use, bezels in portrait are incredibly annoying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Yeah, TNs have very bad vertical viewing angles compared to their horizontal viewing angles but that isn't too bad in normal use as you move a lot more horizontally, however, if you put the monitor in portrait there would be obvious darkening (moving to the left) or lightening (moving to the right).
> 
> Edit: If I stretch my neck I can notice the top of the screen lighten a bit as the very top of the screen becomes level with my eyes, the lightening effect at the bottom of the screen is actually much less significant than what I am used to on a TN, even less than on the PG287Q, but it still does it.
> 
> If I hunch the top of the screen gets darker.. probably a better way to describe it. lol


Wow, talk about pouring ice cold water all over what has been my plan since the PG278Q was first announced.







Running 3 in landscape mode is just too wide for me. I appreciate the input guys.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> Anyone know if a pixel is dead or stuck if it's red on a white background, black on a green and blue background and invisible otherwise? So much conflicting information online.


That is a 2/3 dead pixel.


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> That is a 2/3 dead pixel.


Anything I can do about it short of returning the monitor?


----------



## seng2k

I've had some stuck pixels before, and a gentle rub/pressure point has resolved them (4 year old monitors still going strong).
Other than that, I'd recommend these 2 paths: Contact Asus to find out how they treat your situation or return to seller and wait for next batch...


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seng2k*
> 
> I've had some stuck pixels before, and a gentle rub/pressure point has resolved them (4 year old monitors still going strong).
> Other than that, I'd recommend these 2 paths: Contact Asus to find out how they treat your situation or return to seller and wait for next batch...


Same here, stuck pixels can be fixed so it's worth trying. But I think it's more likely they are dead on delivery instead of stuck, my experience with stuck pixels is that they only got stuck after a year of use and I fixed all of them.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> That is a 2/3 dead pixel.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything I can do about it short of returning the monitor?
Click to expand...

My experience with dead or stuck (sub)pixels out of the box is that they never work no matter what you do to them. A single pixel is made up of three sub-pixels for red, green, and blue. Only the blue and green sub-pixels are dead in that pixel but I think it would count as one dead pixel to Asus. They only have a 0 lit pixels in a black screen guarantee. The wrong color in a white screen isn't mentioned as a possibility.

Fixing them when they go bad with age is a lot more likely than fixing them when they come bad from the factory.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> My experience with dead or stuck (sub)pixels out of the box is that they never work no matter what you do to them. A single pixel is made up of three sub-pixels for red, green, and blue. Only the blue and green sub-pixels are dead in that pixel but I think it would count as one dead pixel to Asus. They only have a 0 lit pixels in a black screen guarantee. The wrong color in a white screen isn't mentioned as a possibility.
> 
> Fixing them when they go bad with age is a lot more likely than fixing them when they come bad from the factory.


That's what makes me believe they are dead out of the box instead of stuck, 2 different things.


----------



## sdch

After using this monitor for a day, it's clear that G-Sync and ULMB are the real deal. Game changers. It's hard to go back to traditional monitors. That said, not everything is perfect. Some issues so far:

- There are the typical TN panel tradeoffs which I only mention because my daily driver for doing work is an old, but fantastic U2410 and the difference is jarring. "8-bit, high quality TN" feels a bit meaningless in this context.

- As mentioned by others, the panel and front bezel sit loosely in the frame with a lot of play. Not a big deal, really.

- Unfortunately, there's moderate backlight bleeding along the entire bottom edge of the screen.

- The joystick style button for menu navigation feels flimsy and will probably be a point of failure in the future.

- The deal breaker for me is a single dead pixel near the center of the screen. For $800, I can't compromise on that. I'm doing an exchange when availability improves. But if the replacement has any dead pixels, I'll do a return and wait for other G-Sync monitors.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> That's what makes me believe they are dead out of the box instead of stuck, 2 different things.


For the purposes of warranty replacement they only care if there are at least 6 always dark (dead) or 1 always lit (stuck) sub-pixels. I am not sure it is possible to really know if a pixel is stuck or dead in a truly physical sense but it is easy to see if it stays on all the time or if it stays off all the time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> After using this monitor for a day, it's clear that G-Sync and ULMB are the real deal. Game changers. It's hard to go back to traditional monitors. That said, not everything is perfect. Some issues so far:
> 
> - There are the typical TN panel tradeoffs which I only mention because my daily driver for doing work is an old, but fantastic U2410 and the difference is jarring. "8-bit, high quality TN" feels a bit meaningless in this context.
> 
> - As mentioned by others, the panel and front bezel sit loosely in the frame with a lot of play. Not a big deal, really.
> 
> - Unfortunately, there's moderate backlight bleeding along the entire bottom edge of the screen.
> 
> - The joystick style button for menu navigation feels flimsy and will probably be a point of failure in the future.
> 
> - The deal breaker for me is a single dead pixel near the center of the screen. For $800, I can't compromise on that. I'm doing an exchange when availability improves. But if the replacement has any dead pixels, I'll do a return and wait for other G-Sync monitors.


I largely agree with you but they did do a great factory calibration which helps a lot for those who don't have a meter and the color quality is a lot better than most gaming TNs available. Of course at this price you can start comparing it to a factory calibrated IPS screen which is better _until you play something_.

Also the joystick feels good to me, it would probably be easy to break banging into things or something but it doesn't stick out. Mine feels very solid, no play or wiggle, if the switches are good enough it should last fine. It is a lot easier to use, except there isn't much I want to do in the OSD so annoying hard to use buttons don't bother me too much generally. I wonder how much it added to the MSRP.









At this price a dead pixel in the center of the screen is a reasonable deal breaker to me too, I hope you get a perfect one.


----------



## relikpL

outrageous that there are dead pixels at this price point. I expect perfection, and luckily I can just drive back to Fry's and drop it off no questions asked.


----------



## Amperial

The pixel issues are too widespread for my taste.
I wonder how long dead-pixel-free SWIFTs will remain flawless.


----------



## Rahull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzajroo*
> 
> As Australia's ETA got pushed again current ETA is 8th September......can anyone here confirm this for me please ?
> 
> Let say BF4 running between 50 and 144 FPS with G-sync on, does it feel like running [email protected] panel ? (same fluidity?). Also is there a difference in fluidity between let say 70-80FPS G-sync and 120FPS G-sync ?
> 
> Purely interested as running 120fps on 120hz on standard panel (950D or QNIX) feel really smooth and fluid any drops below 100fps you can start to see "little slow-down" in fluidity so was wondering how is the feel on the Swift ....
> 
> Cheers


Lower FPS still feels lower even with G-Sync.
And my monitor from PCCASEGEAR got shipped on Friday. One week before the date they gave us earlier.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=28275&zenid=104530d49f36324d9ab753153823181c


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahull*
> 
> Lower FPS still feels lower even with G-Sync.
> And my monitor from PCCASEGEAR got shipped on Friday. One week before the date they gave us earlier.
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=28275&zenid=104530d49f36324d9ab753153823181c


I just pulled the trigger myself from PCCASEGEAR. Was really keen to get it from a bricks and mortar place so it's easier to return etc but they seemed to be the only ones that seemed to have stock. Looking forward to the damn thing


----------



## Descadent

it still surprises me how some of you expect it to be flawless with no dead pixels. there is no such thing as a perfect panel, it's going to happen...and anything can happen between china and a boat and a truck from start to finish, this is why these companies are protected under law

yeah it sucks if you got one and that's unacceptable, but last thing you should do is contact asus about it...just return it. Every manufacturer will have dead pixels on some panel during a production run....it's impossible to prevent

and about the 3x crossovers vs. 3x swifts vs 2x crossovers and 1 swift.... 3 crossovers in 4320x2560 is quite nice but yeah the bezels do suck. resolution aside, i would assume just getting a 46"-55" 4k tv once hdmi 2.0 comes out because it would be pretty much same thing but with no bezels.

but here are my 3 crossovers in portrait



but how they are now in landscape on my sim rig...bezels still suck but don't notice them much at 200 mph while sim racing. I also have my side monitors pulled in alot to simulate left and right windows in a car










this is why 3x swifts would be glorious indeed but it ain't cheap


----------



## trhead

^ True. But for $1000 most people expect better.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> outrageous that there are dead pixels at this price point. I expect perfection, and luckily I can just drive back to Fry's and drop it off no questions asked.


Were human, were not dwarfs. We don't make weapons for the gods that last ages and beyond, everything we produce can and does fail. Sure it's a lot of money, but if you expect perfection rolling off an assembly line in the year 2014...well I wish I had your thought process. General Motors can't do it, neither can Asus.

Compared to my U2711 the lightbleed isn't as bad, bezel's don't seem loose at all on my sample (I attached it to my freedom arm and they don't feel loose when handling it), and I can only see that 1 stuck pixel (or whatever messed up pixel) if I put my face within arms length of the monitor and having a dark background on it. Hard to even notice it unless I literally stare at it, but playing games and whatnot it's not even there. Doesn't seem as bad as the Forgis panel reports I remember though.


----------



## Rahull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger myself from PCCASEGEAR. Was really keen to get it from a bricks and mortar place so it's easier to return etc but they seemed to be the only ones that seemed to have stock. Looking forward to the damn thing


Yea, I know what you mean. I tried to call umart to see if they were gonna stock it, but didn't get any solid response. So I ended up going with pccg. They do seem to be reputable.... So fingers crossed for a perfect display with no issues.


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahull*
> 
> Yea, I know what you mean. I tried to call umart to see if they were gonna stock it, but didn't get any solid response. So I ended up going with pccg. They do seem to be reputable.... So fingers crossed for a perfect display with no issues.


Yeah, Im in Brisbane and Umart was my best bet. I emailed them last week and still have not got a response - PCCASEGEAR was pretty much the only choice even though shipping and insurance was $70.


----------



## Hl86

How do they deal with the SLI clock limit? I really want to know.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Well I had to call Tiger Direct this morning to confirm my order for payment. They assured me that the order will be shipping tomorrow for a Tuesday delivery so I'm happy. Did cost $80 to ship it overnight though!


----------



## Burke888

Paul from NewEgg just posted a video review of the monitor at his house. Looks like NewEgg may have these and are just waiting until the 26th, or he is using a review sample.




http://youtu.be/-4_FzjJM-qs


----------



## Descadent

yes another review to read/watch and still nothing to buy! haha


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> How do they deal with the SLI clock limit? I really want to know.


what are you talking about?


----------



## Amperial

Well, ofc there will be dead pixels here and there but the amount of faulty ones seems to be quite high compared to the limited stock they have, don't you think Descadent?

Not to forget it's around 800 bucks.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Well, ofc there will be dead pixels here and there but the amount of faulty ones seems to be quite high compared to the limited stock they have, don't you think Descadent?
> 
> Not to forget it's around 800 bucks.


it's probably extremely small number compared to how many were created. now if every european, asian, and aussie was in here screaming dead pixels before NA release, then NA started screaming dead pixels it would be a different story, but it is still a small amount of monitors that have a dead pixel or 2 compared to how many monitors were actually produced... AT LEAST RIGHT NOW


----------



## GizmoDuck

What program is he using in that video that was giving the real time FPS in corner?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GizmoDuck*
> 
> What program is he using in that video that was giving the real time FPS in corner?


Battefield 4's integrated one.


----------



## Descadent

he's is using fraps at one point in the video as well


----------



## koof513

For those of you with b&h orders. I just spoke with there chat about dead pixels...

Chat Transcript
Welcome to Live Chat at the B&H Customer Service Department. Please wait while we connect you to an agent who will be able to assist you...
You have been connected to ***** *.
***** ******* : Does your 30 return policy and your protection plan cover dead pixels on this monitor?
***** *: Hello ***** *******. My name is ***** *, and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.
***** *******: very well
***** *: Yes
***** *******: both do?
***** *: Yes
***** *******: That is great new *****. I will definitely be keeping my order with u guys with this news.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> For those of you with b&h orders. I just spoke with there chat about dead pixels...
> 
> Chat Transcript
> Welcome to Live Chat at the B&H Customer Service Department. Please wait while we connect you to an agent who will be able to assist you...
> You have been connected to ***** *.
> ***** ******* : Does your 30 return policy and your protection plan cover dead pixels on this monitor?
> ***** *: Hello ***** *******. My name is ***** *, and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.
> ***** *******: very well
> ***** *: Yes
> ***** *******: both do?
> ***** *: Yes
> ***** *******: That is great new *****. I will definitely be keeping my order with u guys with this news.


Nice, thanks! Reading their policies, it seems like we can return for any reason (within 30 days) and only pay for return shipping.


----------



## Pikaru

Has anything changed on the possible ship date or are we still looking at tuesday?


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Nice, thanks! Reading their policies, it seems like we can return for any reason (within 30 days) and only pay for return shipping.


Hells yea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Has anything changed on the possible ship date or are we still looking at tuesday?


Im just hoping Tuesday but I'm telling myself I may not receive for two weeks.


----------



## MaN227

I was actually considering one of the many korean 27" 1440 monitors, but there was so much mud to trudge through between all the different ones and which one overclocks , drops frames which is overall the best and the like.

I decided to just get this Asooooooos rog beast









. not crazy about the price at all. and have a feeling there will be quite a few wishing they had waited once sale prices roll out. but, I have waited a VERY LONG time for a great gaming monitor, this one seems to tick all the boxes for me, so I will gladly eat the price premium that comes with being an early adopter .
















I will try my best to not get caught up in all the nit picking that is sure to come, "I have a stuck pixel" " i have edge light bleed" this , that and the other. As I did get caught up with all that nit picking stuff when I bought my Sony TV. looking for very minor imperfections to complain about.

I want to just get the monitor and enjoy it, knowing full well there may be a stuck pixel or two going into this will make it easier to bear if that should be the case with the unit I receive.

hell I may just wait a few weeks to get me a nice "open box" savings on one of those units returned, for one of the ones that feel ONE stuck pixel is absurd and totally unacceptable and send it back. they have to do something with them, and most would rather resell it at a slight loss on msrp.

we shall see.


----------



## Descadent

wasn't the asus vg278he 1080p 144hz lightboost like $600+ when it came out? now it's $372 two years later.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I was actually considering one of the many korean 27" 1440 monitors, but there was so much mud to trudge through between all the different ones and which one overclocks , drops frames which is overall the best and the like.
> 
> I decided to just get this Asooooooos rog beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . not crazy about the price at all. and have a feeling there will be quite a few wishing they had waited once sale prices roll out. but, I have waited a VERY LONG time for a great gaming monitor, this one seems to tick all the boxes for me, so I will gladly eat the price premium that comes with being an early adopter .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try my best to not get caught up in all the nit picking that is sure to come, "I have a stuck pixel" " i have edge light bleed" this , that and the other. As I did get caught up with all that nit picking stuff when I bought my Sony TV. looking for very minor imperfections to complain about.
> 
> I want to just get the monitor and enjoy it, knowing full well there may be a stuck pixel or two going into this will make it easier to bear if that should be the case with the unit I receive.
> 
> hell I may just wait a few weeks to get me a nice "open box" savings on one of those units returned, for one of the ones that feel ONE stuck pixel is absurd and totally unacceptable and send it back. they have to do something with them, and most would rather resell it at a slight loss on msrp.
> 
> we shall see.


I don't foresee this monitor going on sale for a very long time. The specs are just too good.

On a side note I just sold one of my extra 27" mac cinema displays for $100 less than the current msrp. IT'S FROM 2008.

Also to the folks above, you can't mess with B&H. They are the bomb.
Except for the fact they close at 2pm fridays...

and all of saturday.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's probably extremely small number compared to how many were created. now if every european, asian, and aussie was in here screaming dead pixels before NA release, then NA started screaming dead pixels it would be a different story, but it is still a small amount of monitors that have a dead pixel or 2 compared to how many monitors were actually produced... AT LEAST RIGHT NOW


That's the thing though. I've been looking through dozens of forums from all markets and they ARE all reporting dead pixels to some extent. So I would think that it does seem excessive. One thing to ask is just how many have been produced? 50,000? 500,000? Anyone have a more educated guess?

I've been in the PC gaming world since it started basically and have bought lots of monitors. True that each run will have dead pixels in some but I can't recall reading this many posts about dead pixels on any I've ever bought.

My current primary 8 year old BenQ has zero dead or stuck pixels. My other two Samsung TN panels also zero dead pixels.

At this price point, yes, I'm concerned very much about dead pixels, even one, especially if I have to look at it everyday. Unacceptable (to me anyway)


----------



## MaN227

perhaps not no sale for NEW units, but even with just those in this tread not happy for one pixel and returning them, I'm fairly certain there will be open box specials to be had at the different retailers.

I will most likely pick up a NIB one from the egg once they list them again. BnM stores and tax does NOT appeal to me at all. so I shall wait for them however long it takes.

about dead pixels. my assumption you read about them "everywhere" simply do to the fact folks are WAY WAY WAY more likely to take to the forums for any product "issues" they have then if they were to get a unit with no issues. this applies to ANY product. just my thoughts on that.

you take that basic reaction of consumers and couple that with the price tag on this monitor, this action is compounded. the more things cost the more we expect perfection.


----------



## germansoul

I am surprised of the number of "small" issues people are having myself. While some people on here think having a pixel issue, bleed, or a sloppy build (loose bezel/joystick that feels like a potential failure point) is not a big deal - I feel these are important points and lower the value of the monitor.

First, there are such things as perfect monitors - that is why panels are graded by the manufacturer before cut downs. These clearly are not Grade A+ panels although they are supposed to be a higher quality TN.

Second, bleed on this TN panel when there is a loose bezel? That's bad news since normally it is the usual "pressure bleed" that people are experiencing and that can be addressed. Again, why is there a bleed problem on this higher quality TN?

Third, if there appears to be a potential failure in a part on a $800 monitor that isn't good news either.

Overall, amazing monitor. I will not be buying one since there will be another option available later this year that suits my needs better. To me all the reported issues with the panel and build quality confirm that my decision to wait for my nirvana monitor (that is coming) will be worth the extra 3-4 month wait.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> For those of you with b&h orders. I just spoke with there chat about dead pixels...
> 
> Chat Transcript
> Welcome to Live Chat at the B&H Customer Service Department. Please wait while we connect you to an agent who will be able to assist you...
> You have been connected to ***** *.
> ***** ******* : Does your 30 return policy and your protection plan cover dead pixels on this monitor?
> ***** *: Hello ***** *******. My name is ***** *, and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.
> ***** *******: very well
> ***** *: Yes
> ***** *******: both do?
> ***** *: Yes
> ***** *******: That is great new *****. I will definitely be keeping my order with u guys with this news.


Yeah, the only time you'll run into issues with B&H regarding this sort of thing is with displays over 37" in size. They get a bit more strict with those, but monitors they're pretty forgiving with.

They do state that they can choose to charge you a restocking fee (can't find it again, will update if I find it) but in my experience they don't.. they just have that in there to help with PITA customers who abuse the system.

Keep in mind if you do need to process a return don't mention dead pixels... they don't list a pixel policy and it will likely be considered "defective". As such they will likely mirror the manufacturer policy on this. Best just to say it isn't compatible with your computer, etc. Their standard return policy is you can return anything as long as it isn't a 37" or larger display provided you have all the original packaging and manuals.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> wasn't the asus vg278he 1080p 144hz lightboost like $600+ when it came out? now it's $372 two years later.


That's $228 of price drop over the two years. Which is a little over $9 a month. Something to consider to those who want to wait for a lower price before buying.

And the first few months probably won't budge at all in price.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Near 30 off Fielder/Randol Mill.


Hey xSociety,

I went back up to Fry's in Arlington earlier today and spoke with a different sales person "Chuyen Le". I told them the guy I spoke with yesterday stated the monitor would be on the 26th and asked if I could go ahead and pre order it and was told no. Chuyen told me the sales person I spoke with gave me wrong info and stated I could go ahead and pre order. So I did today and went ahead and got the 2 yr warranty since I'm investing a lot into one monitor. They are only getting two in so if you want the other one, I recommend going up there today and pre order the other monitor unless they will not sell it due to it will be a display unit.

If newegg goes on sale tomorrow, I will order from them and cancel with Fry's due to the butt rape tax Texas has. Newegg doesn't charge taxes on Texas residence.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> That's $228 of price drop over the two years. Which is a little over $9 a month. Something to consider to those who want to wait for a lower price before buying.
> 
> And the first few months probably won't budge at all in price.


There are other monitors on the market that are competitive with the VG278HE. Until we get another 1440p gsync (let alone 144hz and 1ms response) monitor we wont see price drops of a significant amount. We'll likely see retailers sacrifice margins for volume around the holidays but that can only drop the price so much.

This is ESPECIALLY true considering the uniqueness of the panel and the problems with supply. If there are still supply issues come the holidays--if stores see inventory fly out as soon as they receive it there is no reason to provide an incentive for customers to shop with them (ie. no price drop).


----------



## nyk20z3

Hopefully when i get leave after deployment i can walk in to a Micro Center and pick one of these up unless i decide on a LG 34UM95.


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Hey xSociety,
> 
> I went back up to Fry's in Arlington earlier today and spoke with a different sales person "Chuyen Le". I told them the guy I spoke with yesterday stated the monitor would be on the 26th and asked if I could go ahead and pre order it and was told no. Chuyen told me the sales person I spoke with gave me wrong info and stated I could go ahead and pre order. So I did today and went ahead and got the 2 yr warranty since I'm investing a lot into one monitor. They are only getting two in so if you want the other one, I recommend going up there today and pre order the other monitor unless they will not sell it due to it will be a display unit.
> 
> If newegg goes on sale tomorrow, I will order from them and cancel with Fry's due to the butt rape tax Texas has. Newegg doesn't charge taxes on Texas residence.


It might be time for me to hit up the Plano location but I'd still prefer Micro Center. Just curious, what all does the 2 year warranty cover and how much was it? Is it an extended warranty or a replacement warranty? Sorry for the newb questions but I never looked into Fry's warranty service before.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germansoul*
> 
> Overall, amazing monitor. I will not be buying one since there will be another option available later this year that suits my needs better. To me all the reported issues with the panel and build quality confirm that my decision to wait for my nirvana monitor (that is coming) will be worth the extra 3-4 month wait.


And what monitor may that be?


----------



## Easty

Infinity Screen


----------



## zeroibis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> 
> 
> Infinity Screen


Do you need to pay extra for that feature or is it only for preorders!?


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> It might be time for me to hit up the Plano location but I'd still prefer Micro Center. Just curious, what all does the 2 year warranty cover and how much was it? Is it an extended warranty or a replacement warranty? Sorry for the newb questions but I never looked into Fry's warranty service before.


To be honest, not sure if it extends Asus warranty. The sales guy did state the warranty covers replacement. This includes dead pixels. When I go pick up the monitor, I will ask what the warranty covers and how it works.

If you go to the Plano store today, ask and find out and let me know here on the forums. The 2 yr was $119.99.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Hey xSociety,
> 
> I went back up to Fry's in Arlington earlier today and spoke with a different sales person "Chuyen Le". I told them the guy I spoke with yesterday stated the monitor would be on the 26th and asked if I could go ahead and pre order it and was told no. Chuyen told me the sales person I spoke with gave me wrong info and stated I could go ahead and pre order. So I did today and went ahead and got the 2 yr warranty since I'm investing a lot into one monitor. They are only getting two in so if you want the other one, I recommend going up there today and pre order the other monitor unless they will not sell it due to it will be a display unit.
> 
> If newegg goes on sale tomorrow, I will order from them and cancel with Fry's due to the butt rape tax Texas has. Newegg doesn't charge taxes on Texas residence.


Thanks for the info man! I think I'm going to wait for Newegg or Amazon.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Thanks for the info man! I think I'm going to wait for Newegg or Amazon.


Same. If Newegg and or B&H don't ship out on Monday, I might get nervous and stop by Fry's.

My F5 key must be broken. Nothing happening on Newegg


----------



## maxvons

Would i be fine using this monitor with a single GTX 780, not Ti and i7 4770K?

I play almost all games btw, including battlefield etc


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Would i be fine using this monitor with a single GTX 780, not Ti and i7 4770K?
> 
> I play almost all games btw, including battlefield etc


Entirely subjective and dependent on your needs / wants. If you're totally fine with not hitting Ultra settings at 144 fps / 1440p on graphics intensive games, then a single 780 should be great. Games like dota 2 can probably be close to maxed out on the Swift with a single 780. Some benchmarks of a single 780:

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/performance


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Entirely subjective and dependent on your needs / wants. If you're totally fine with not hitting Ultra settings at 144 fps / 1440p on graphics intensive games, then a single 780 should be great. Games like dota 2 can probably be close to maxed out on the Swift with a single 780. Some benchmarks of a single 780:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/performance


I was thinking in relation to G-sync. Do I really need to hit 144fps with G-sync. Is there a difference between 40-80 FPS and 100-144 with G-sync??


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> I was thinking in relation to G-sync. Do I really need to hit 144fps with G-sync. Is there a difference between 40-80 FPS and 100-144 with G-sync??


It's going to make the biggest difference between 40-80, actually, so you're kind of the perfect user for it.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> It's going to make the biggest difference between 40-80, actually, so you're kind of the perfect user for it.


I kinda don't wanna waste my money here, so. Will I see a difference between 60fps on my 60hz IPS, and 40FPS with the Swift with G-sync? If so, what would be different?


----------



## koof513

From what I've read it's below 90 and above 40 that for the gsync sweet spot for those of you who worried if your card has the power. And for those with the power I've read that 140 is what you want your cap to be. I have not had the luxury to test this out but I plan to see what a single 780ti can do on the monitor before I try sli. If you are at 60 hz now and never really dip below 60fps I think you will be fine with the swift.

Now if your like me and you already are at 144hz in 1080p then yea you might notice a difference if you are no longer reaching to at least the 80fps range. Again I haven't tested this for myself just my two cents combined with some things I've read on gsync and 1440p


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> I was thinking in relation to G-sync. Do I really need to hit 144fps with G-sync. Is there a difference between 40-80 FPS and 100-144 with G-sync??


As others have said Gsync really shines in the 35-60 FPS range. This does NOT mean gsync makes sub 60fps magically equal to above 60fps.

What it does mean is that gsync provides a more dramatic difference (improvement) to the experience in the 35-60fps range than it does above that. You're still going to get a much better experience if you can reach 80+ fps on a consistent basis.

Gsync still provides a benefit at high resolutions in that it gives you the most recent game data in image form as soon as the monitor is ready to display an image. In non g-sync high frequency displays the monitor will display the most recently rendered image when it's ready to to scan. at 144hz that's every 8ms. How much of a subjective difference this makes... well.. probably not much at frequencies above 120hz.

If you have the time, you should really check out this recent overview on pcper. It was quite fantastic and provided some good info.
http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/PCPer-Live-Recap-NVIDIA-G-Sync-Surround-Demo-and-QA

TLDR; gsync works throughout the entire frequency range. From 1hz to 144hz. It provides a greater benefit at lower refresh rates but you're still better off targeting the highest FPS your budget can handle! Your 780 should be fine... Gsync will substantially improve your current experience and the monitor will be even better in the future when you eventually upgrade your video card or run sli.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> As others have said Gsync really shines in the 35-60 FPS range. This does NOT mean gsync makes sub 60fps magically equal to above 60fps.
> 
> What it does mean is that gsync provides a more dramatic difference (improvement) to the experience in the 35-60fps range than it does above that. You're still going to get a much better experience if you can reach 80+ fps on a consistent basis.
> 
> Gsync still provides a benefit at high resolutions in that it gives you the most recent game data in image form as soon as the monitor is ready to display an image. In non g-sync high frequency displays the monitor will display the most recently rendered image when it's ready to to scan. at 144hz that's every 8ms. How much of a subjective difference this makes... well.. probably not much at frequencies above 120hz.
> 
> If you have the time, you should really check out this recent overview on pcper. It was quite fantastic and provided some good info.
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/PCPer-Live-Recap-NVIDIA-G-Sync-Surround-Demo-and-QA
> 
> TLDR; gsync works throughout the entire frequency range. From 1hz to 144hz. It provides a greater benefit at lower refresh rates but you're still better off targeting the highest FPS your budget can handle! Your 780 should be fine... Gsync will substantially improve your current experience and the monitor will be even better in the future when you eventually upgrade your video card or run sli.


In other words. Invest in the swift. Get the power to match it down the road.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> *I don't foresee this monitor going on sale for a very long time.* The specs are just too good.
> 
> On a side note I just sold one of my extra 27" mac cinema displays for $100 less than the current msrp. IT'S FROM 2008.
> 
> Also to the folks above, you can't mess with B&H. They are the bomb.
> Except for the fact they close at 2pm fridays...
> 
> and all of saturday.


I'll take that bet...=)

Not only do I see it coming down in price, I also see myself turning pretty green when more g-sync panels become available in different....(better?) flavors

Here's to hoping the swift won't be seriously outclassed by another panel anytime soon


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> I kinda don't wanna waste my money here, so. Will I see a difference between 60fps on my 60hz IPS, and 40FPS with the Swift with G-sync? If so, what would be different?


That's tough to answer.... you are asking about something that is inherently subjective.

Technically, YES... you'll see a big improvement in the form of lag reduction, fluidity and increased resolution.

Subjectively... only you can tell if you'll notice the difference. There are some people who play games at 20-30fps and somehow find enjoyment in it. I'd say there is a very large chance you'll notice a substantial increase in your experience... a 780 should be perfectly fine with this monitor as long as you don't want to run with max AA in metro2033 or crysis, etc.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> It might be time for me to hit up the Plano location but I'd still prefer Micro Center. Just curious, what all does the 2 year warranty cover and how much was it? Is it an extended warranty or a replacement warranty? Sorry for the newb questions but I never looked into Fry's warranty service before.


I just got back from the Plano store, and they absolutely do not have one currently. The guy took his time to check in the back at it possibly being in stock but not in their system, and it was a no-go. Just thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> That's tough to answer.... you are asking about something that is inherently subjective.
> 
> Technically, YES... you'll see a big improvement in the form of lag reduction, fluidity and increased resolution.
> 
> Subjectively... only you can tell if you'll notice the difference. There are some people who play games at 20-30fps and somehow find enjoyment in it. I'd say there is a very large chance you'll notice a substantial increase in your experience... a 780 should be perfectly fine with this monitor as long as you don't want to run with max AA in metro2033 or crysis, etc.


Um HELL YES. once you experience GSYNC no matter what your FPS, high or low, you arent going back.

Its the smoothness , even at 120hz + that is amazing an addictive. trust yo


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> That's tough to answer.... you are asking about something that is inherently subjective.
> 
> Technically, YES... you'll see a big improvement in the form of lag reduction, fluidity and increased resolution.
> 
> Subjectively... only you can tell if you'll notice the difference. There are some people who play games at 20-30fps and somehow find enjoyment in it. I'd say there is a very large chance you'll notice a substantial increase in your experience... a 780 should be perfectly fine with this monitor as long as you don't want to run with max AA in metro2033 or crysis, etc.


Ok, I think I'm gonna get it sometime in October. I can always send it back if I'm not happy. I kinda just wanna enjoy games like Battlefield, Fallout, Dota, Skyrim, Tomb Raider etc. on a 27" 1440p monitor, but I don't want to reduce my settings so much to have to compensate for the drop in FPS.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> I'll take that bet...=)
> 
> Not only do I see it coming down in price, I also see myself turning pretty green when more g-sync panels become available in different....(better?) flavors
> 
> Here's to hoping the swift won't be seriously outclassed by another panel anytime soon


I prefer 144hz even at 60fps. I can deal with color shift and the like but I completely understand if your the other way around.


----------



## Gunslinger.

did anyone that ordered from Superbiiz on Friday get a tracking number?

My order still says processing.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Ok, I think I'm gonna get it sometime in October. I can always send it back if I'm not happy. I kinda just wanna enjoy games like Battlefield, Fallout, Dota, Skyrim, Tomb Raider etc. on a 27" 1440p monitor, but I don't want to reduce my settings so much to have to compensate for the drop in FPS.


You should be fine man. Just don't go all crazy with the skyrim texture mods.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> You should be fine man. Just don't go all crazy with the skyrim texture mods.


Haha, I already have. I think I have about 30 graphics mods. I haven't dropped below 40 FPS yet though


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Haha, I already have. I think I have about 30 graphics mods. I haven't dropped below 40 FPS yet though


30 graphics mods geez. I have quite a few but I dont think my mods for textures and such exceed 10 or 12. You may have to uninstall some to run at 1440p. But honestly I dont think you need 30 graphics mods haha


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> 30 graphics mods geez. I have quite a few but I dont think my mods for textures and such exceed 10 or 12. You may have to uninstall some to run at 1440p. But honestly I dont think you need 30 graphics mods haha


I need them all.... Nah, jk. But some of them are just small addons, like footprints in snow, a bit bigger trees, better ice etc. I don't have like super lush grass, super textures etc.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I just got back from the Plano store, and they absolutely do not have one currently. The guy took his time to check in the back at it possibly being in stock but not in their system, and it was a no-go. Just thought I'd give a heads up.


I went to the Arlington store earlier today and went ahead and pre purchase in case I can't get one on Newegg. Arlington is getting 2 units and I manage to grab one of them! If I can steal one from Newegg, I'm cancelling my Fry's purchase.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> I need them all.... Nah, jk. But some of them are just small addons, like footprints in snow, a bit bigger trees, better ice etc. I don't have like super lush grass, super textures etc.


Either way you would just have to try. I don't think the swift would dissapoint you and the "800 series" is apparently knocking at the door so, in my opinion, it would be a good investment. But thats coming from someone who bought a second 780ti just for the swift and is enjoying the overkill at 1080p for the time being. I play Skyrim, SWTOR, Arma 3, and Battlefield 4. I'm interested to see how they all perform with one card on the swift tho.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Either way you would just have to try. I don't think the swift would dissapoint you and the "800 series" is apparently knocking at the door so, in my opinion, it would be a good investment. But thats coming from someone who bought a second 780ti just for the swift and is enjoying the overkill at 1080p for the time being. I play Skyrim, SWTOR, Arma 3, and Battlefield 4. I'm interested to see how they all perform with one card on the swift tho.


I'm most likely not buying a 800 series card, as I'm most likely going to study abroad in about two years, so I won't really have that much access to the PC unless when I'm not vacation etc.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> I'm most likely not buying a 800 series card, as I'm most likely going to study abroad in about two years, so I won't really have that much access to the PC unless when I'm not vacation etc.


I think you should still be fine with a 780. Turn the settings on high and AA off. or maybe on low(2x)
Its 1440p.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1036

If you will not be gaming much in the future though, well the monitor is $799.


----------



## icecoldcombo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> did anyone that ordered from Superbiiz on Friday get a tracking number?
> 
> My order still says processing.


My order says
Order Processing
Inventory Processing
Released for Distribution?? no tracking number yet not sure if actually have one being shipped


----------



## xaanix

I was flying home from Wyoming to New Jersey, with a connecting flight in Dallas/ft worth. I'm reading this thread in the airport as i'm about to board the plane and I see all the guys picking up monitors at Frys, so i check their website and no locations in New Jersey (as i thought) but they did have 4 locations in Dallas Ft/Worth area!

Sadly, i couldn't miss my flight so.. I'm keeping my B&H order!


----------



## Easty

Someone asked about the Bezel thickness. Remember a bezel is only the bit that retains the screen. like the bit that retains the glass in a watch.

there is also more plastic from the outside of the monitor. adding to that a few mm from the bezel to the active pixels. so from the pixel to the outside of
the monitor is more like 13mm if you want to be picky. but the bezel as advertised is 6mm.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> It's going to make the biggest difference between 40-80, actually, so you're kind of the perfect user for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda don't wanna waste my money here, so. Will I see a difference between 60fps on my 60hz IPS, and 40FPS with the Swift with G-sync? If so, what would be different?
Click to expand...

After playing on my Swift for a while and messing with settings to get different G-sync frame rates I came to a realization that I haven't seen discussed.

There are three problems with gaming on a sample and hold type display (LCD).

1. Frame rate syncing is the obvious one solved by G-sync. G-sync feels smoother to me at almost any frame rate compared to a V-sync display and the tearing on a 60 Hz display can be nasty without V-sync. I feel like I am faster understanding a moving image without the tearing too.

2. Input lag is also mostly solved with G-sync, I certainly don't feel any input lag at all at any frame rate. My slowest settings tested were 40-70 fps though usually running in the low 50s.

3. Motion blur is the exception people never talk about when discussing frame rate. G-sync at 50 fps has noticeably more motion blur compared to G-sync at 140 fps, the effect is enough for me to drop setting until I get min ~100 fps.

Compared to a 60 Hz IPS with a solid 60 fps V-sync the PG278Q at 50 Hz has similar apparent motion blur and much lower input lag. Though the 60 Hz IPS should feel a bit smoother due to the higher frame rate I don't notice the difference. However if there are even a few dips below 60 fps the G-sync at 50 Hz feels a lot smoother to me, at 60 Hz the motion stutter from 16.67 ms to 33.33 ms when they both represent the same amount of motion really hurts. Somehow with G-sync at 40-70 fps motion feels a lot better to me than lower settings 60 Hz V-sync at a very solid 60 fps, maybe it is the input lag.

ULMB effectively achieves the apparent motion blur of a 500 fps display, and it looks like it. The problem is that after the amazing smoothness and low input lag of G-sync ULMB 120 Hz V-sync isn't smooth, again that stutter of 8.33 ms for one frame 16.67 ms for the next is simply not nice. This means I need to use ULMB with V-sync off, at least at 120 Hz the tearing is a lot better than at 60.









If you really don't believe tearing is bad, first you should try G-sync in person, but if you still believe it then ULMB, or the other strobing back-lights, are the best thing ever for fast paced LCD gaming.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> I was flying home from Wyoming to New Jersey, with a connecting flight in Dallas/ft worth. I'm reading this thread in the airport as i'm about to board the plane and I see all the guys picking up monitors at Frys, so i check their website and no locations in New Jersey (as i thought) but they did have 4 locations in Dallas Ft/Worth area!
> 
> Sadly, i couldn't miss my flight so.. I'm keeping my B&H order!


The DFW Frys don't have their units yet but will have them tomorrow or Tuesday.

Have one on hold at the Arlington location.


----------



## Easty

I just tossed up a rough video of unboxing the swift including a load of pics. not had loads of time since I got it to play.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKpZvgqj21g

also at the end is a link to another video I did on the DIY Gsync, comparing frames snapped from a DSLR video to show what our eyes see.


----------



## zeroibis

I just hope that one day they get them to work at the same time


----------



## Asmodian

Yes, G-sync + ULMB would be very nice. You would need to keep 100+ fps though or the flickering would hurt.


----------



## zeroibis

Maybe they could have it so you could configure a cut off for the flicker for cases where it would be bad if it dropped too low.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Yea in the recent interview with Tom Petersen on the Pcper livestream he commented that ulmb + gsync
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Yes, G-sync + ULMB would be very nice. You would need to keep 100+ fps though or the flickering would hurt.


Yea in the recent interview with Tom Petersen on the Pcper livestream he commented that ulmb + gsync is possible but it would be extremely difficult to get it working. Most likely would require some crazy algorithm lol. If we do get it it'll probably be in a future driver or with G-SYNC 2.0 whenver that comes around.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Yea in the recent interview with Tom Petersen on the Pcper livestream he commented that ulmb + gsync is possible but it would be extremely difficult to get it working. Most likely would require some crazy algorithm lol. If we do get it it'll probably be in a future driver or with G-SYNC 2.0 whenver that comes around.


Getting the apparent brightness to remain constant with constantly changing pulse lengths while also allowing the user to change the overall brightness. A crazy algorithm for sure.









Even that would result in varying apparent motion blur, I wonder if that would bother us humans. I hope not. lol

Physically it should be possible to create a display that can do it but I seriously doubt we will see it on the PG278Q.


----------



## StreekG

I got my Swift on saturday, shipment arrived a week early! Retired my XL2410T.

Such a beautiful monitor and couldn't be happier.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> I got my Swift on saturday, shipment arrived a week early! Retired my XL2410T.
> 
> Such a beautiful monitor and couldn't be happier.


Let us know if you have any issues. Dead pixels especially. (Can anyone tell I'm worried?)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> outside of
> the monitor is more like 13mm if you want to be picky. but the bezel as advertised is 6mm.


Ya, the advertised 6mm bezels is a joke.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Let us know if you have any issues. Dead pixels especially. (Can anyone tell I'm worried?)


I am a little too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, the advertised 6mm bezels is a joke.


haha what is it like 6.98mm


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> I am a little too.
> haha what is it like 6.98mm


Nope it is 6mm. The thing is the bevel is not from active pixel to edge of monitor. it's just the bevel. I love the minimalist view.

Though it is a bit of play on terminology. we need a term to define from edge of active pixel to edge of the monitor.which for this monitor is
13mm. still a lot smaller than my dell which is 25mm(1")


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Nope it is 6mm. The thing is the bevel is not from active pixel to edge of monitor. it's just the bevel. I love the minimalist view.
> 
> Though it is a bit of play on terminology. we need a term to define from edge of active pixel to edge of the monitor.which for this monitor is
> 13mm. still a lot smaller than my dell which is 25mm(1")


Ah I see thanks for the clarification.


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Let us know if you have any issues. Dead pixels especially. (Can anyone tell I'm worried?)


I haven't spent a lot of time on it yet, but so far the experience has been great, no dead pixels. It's my first 2560x1440 monitor so i really love the higher res in gaming and in general, now the bonus is that i still get to have 120/144hz


----------



## xSociety

Gah! I am so ready to have this monitor! I can't believe I'm going to spend this much on it though, but I think it'll be worth it. Hopefully


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Gah! I am so ready to have this monitor! I can't believe I'm going to spend this much on it though, but I think it'll be worth it. Hopefully


I believe the PG278Q is worth the almost $900 I paid for it but I would also happily pay $2K+ for a magic <3ms glossy IPS 120+ Hz G-sync with a similar quality calibration*. That said, I am sure the monitor is currently priced at the "well we couldn't keep it on the shelves for a while at almost any price so...". It will drop below MSRP at some point, especially if/when someone else releases something to compete with it.

*Of course if is a magic display I would also like it as a 32" 4K please, we can talk about price later.


----------



## Descadent

how is the motion blur for everyone? I know it's supposed to be low but my 3x crossovers i think are really starting to get to me on long league races in iRacing... while these crossover's are gorgeous it's another story at 200mph.


----------



## D749

For those that have a Swift and are willing to test it in portrait mode I'd be very happy to hear what you all think. I had my heart set on running 3 in portrait mode for gaming but I'm reading that even with the "superior" TN panel of the Swift that it's probably not a good idea due to viewing angle.

Thanks.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> For those that have a Swift and are willing to test it in portrait mode I'd be very happy to hear what you all think. I had my heart set on running 3 in portrait mode for gaming but I'm reading that even with the "superior" TN panel of the Swift that it's probably not a good idea due to viewing angle.
> 
> Thanks.


It's not great mate. also id get neck ache unless I could cut away my desk and have it lower.









I'll try do a quick video.


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> how is the motion blur for everyone? I know it's supposed to be low but my 3x crossovers i think are really starting to get to me on long league races in iRacing... while these crossover's are gorgeous it's another story at 200mph.


I got QNIX which I believe is pretty much the same thing as crossover, and first thing that I have noticed when changed from S27950D was the MASSIVE motion blur on QNIX, now that was changing from 950D to QNIX, considering Swift has less motion blur than 950D, difference will be huge.......

I'm still waiting for Swift ("for delivery with Driver") so should be here aaaany minute now, aaany minute, will test with Swift and let you know tonight


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> It's not great mate. also id get neck ache unless I could cut away my desk and have it lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try do a quick video.


Not what I wanted to read but a video would be great - thanks!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzajroo*
> 
> I got QNIX which I believe is pretty much the same thing as crossover, and first thing that I have noticed when changed from S27950D was the MASSIVE motion blur on QNIX, now that was changing from 950D to QNIX, considering Swift has less motion blur than 950D, difference will be huge.......
> 
> I'm still waiting for Swift ("for delivery with Driver") so should be here aaaany minute now, aaany minute, will test with Swift and let you know tonight


that would be a good comparison indeed. look forward to it. thanks


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> For those that have a Swift and are willing to test it in portrait mode I'd be very happy to hear what you all think. I had my heart set on running 3 in portrait mode for gaming but I'm reading that even with the "superior" TN panel of the Swift that it's probably not a good idea due to viewing angle.
> 
> Thanks.


not in focus but gives you an ideal. it's a really narrow monitor in portrait so you may not want to angle them too acute anyway.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> not in focus but gives you an ideal. it's a really narrow monitor in portrait so you may not want to angle them too acute anyway.


You rock - thanks for taking the time do that.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> how is the motion blur for everyone? I know it's supposed to be low but my 3x crossovers i think are really starting to get to me on long league races in iRacing... while these crossover's are gorgeous it's another story at 200mph.


I'm sure its not too bad with G-Sync and pretty much non exisent with ULMB. If you can push 120fps + then ULMB with 3 swifts would be mind blowing for racing.


----------



## skuko

just got an sms to pick mine up


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Received mine today. Looks great, love the bezel.

Fresh install of the latest Nvidia drivers. Running SLI Titans.

Having a lot of problems with all games (BF4, Arma2, Arma3, DayZ SA), with them stuttering, turbo action key not working or sprinting in BF4 etc.

GSync is setup correctly, games in full screen mode etc.

In game I set VSync enabled or disabled, it makes no difference.

Not sure what is going on. Temps are not a problem.


----------



## saer

Has anyone tried to run the firmware update for this listed on the Asus website ?

http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## saer

I noticed that when i switch to 120hz during a match of BF4 I cannot enable ULMB while in game. Only prior to launching the game. Also, it will automatically switch back to 144hz and disable ULMB when a new map is loaded


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> What's ULMB? Is it "ultra low motion blur"?


Yepp, thats right mate


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> I noticed that when i switch to 120hz during a match of BF4 I cannot enable ULMB while in game. Only prior to launching the game. Also, it will automatically switch back to 144hz and disable ULMB when a new map is loaded


What have you got set for Max refresh rate set to in 3D settings of nVidia control panel?


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that would be a good comparison indeed. look forward to it. thanks


OK so after 2 hours of playing Titanfall....

QNIX -> blurfest
QNIX -> Nice colors
Swift -> crystal clear, sharp, MASSIVE DIFFERENCE no blur








Swift -> as expected it's a TN panel colors are faded compared to QNIX
Swift -> G-Sync







Titanfall runs heaps better now, for some reason with QNIX I was getting this weird stuttering even in high FPS swifching to Swift and G-sync nothing runs like charm


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Received mine today. Looks great, love the bezel.
> 
> Fresh install of the latest Nvidia drivers. Running SLI Titans.
> 
> Having a lot of problems with all games (BF4, Arma2, Arma3, DayZ SA), with them stuttering, turbo action key not working or sprinting in BF4 etc.
> 
> GSync is setup correctly, games in full screen mode etc.
> 
> In game I set VSync enabled or disabled, it makes no difference.
> 
> Not sure what is going on. Temps are not a problem.


Same issue with sli titans. Stuttering in bf4 and TR. However if you disable sli it runs silky smooth. Other games work quite well, so it seems to be a sli + gsync issue with certain games. Turbo button works most time, but sometimes requires a few touches.


----------



## MaN227

these sli issues and stuttering are a bit disconcerting, and to be honest something I did not see as a potential issue. what with G-sync at lower fr and ULMB at higher fr.

when I see "disable SLI" alarm bells ring in my head. I have two OC gtx 680's so I could run SLI, I most certainly see smoother game play in bf4 in SLI , at 1080, so surely SLI will make better FR at 1440.

beginning to wonder if getting a cheaper compatible g-sync monitor and doing DIY install of g-sync card is not a better option.

also wondering if choosing a totally different option and depending on lightboost is not perhaps the best way to go.

perhaps even better yet, wait a month of so as there are some interesting looking products coming to market, one being another asus monitor at 32 inches.

this may be the first to market monitor (only one in the world) to come at 1440 with out of the box higher refresh rates, in 5 minute search I found 3 due out in sept. and a few curved screen options that look rather sweet.

I currently run bf4 on average over 110 fps.

this whole shopping for a new monitor for gaming is starting to make my head spin.

SIGH


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Update all of your drivers and reset nvidia control panel settings, then change JUST v-sync settings there to G-Sync, then try playing with SLI - does it also stutter ?

I am waiting for my second GTX780 which is currently in RMA process so I was testing games in single card mode so far, so I hope there is no issue with SLI and g-sync really..


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> these sli issues and stuttering are a bit disconcerting, and to be honest something I did not see as a potential issue. what with G-sync at lower fr and ULMB at higher fr.
> 
> when I see "disable SLI" alarm bells ring in my head. I have two OC gtx 680's so I could run SLI, I most certainly see smoother game play in bf4 in SLI , at 1080, so surely SLI will make better FR at 1440.
> 
> beginning to wonder if getting a cheaper compatible g-sync monitor and doing DIY install of g-sync card is not a better option.
> 
> also wondering if choosing a totally different option and depending on lightboost is not perhaps the best way to go.
> 
> I currently run bf4 on average over 110 fps.
> 
> this whole shopping for a new monitor for gaming is starting to make my head spin.


The VG248QE G-Sync was developed in house by Nvidia. Nvidia can issue firmware updates to the G-Sync module via drivers + they can modify stuff via the driver itself. They probably just perfected the VG248QEmodule before they released it that's why there are no issues. I bet the next Nvidia driver update will fix a lot of the problems people are having with this.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> The VG248QE G-Sync was developed in house by Nvidia. Nvidia can issue firmware updates to the G-Sync module via drivers + they can modify stuff via the driver itself. They probably just perfected the VG248QEmodule before they released it that's why there are no issues. I bet the next Nvidia driver update will fix a lot of the problems people are having with this.


Not to mention there are ALWAYS issues with SLI waiting for a driver release to fix. It's the trade off of running such a configuration... a more complex system requires more complex solutions.

It will be fixed... the number of gsync enabled monitors in users hands has likely doubled in the last month world wide... some issues were bound to be discovered. IMO one of Nvidias strengths is their software engineers and driver support. It might take a while but they'll resolve it and hopefully make the whole experience more user friendly.

I'm really hoping they integrate gsync settings into game profiles so you can configure some games to launch configured for gsync, others to launch configured with ULMB and different refresh rates.


----------



## Descadent

woke up, no amazon or newegg...plants face on desk


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> woke up, no amazon or newegg...plants face on desk


same here, I keep putting my money on the screen but nothing is happening


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> same here, I keep putting my money on the screen but nothing is happening


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> woke up, no amazon or newegg...plants face on desk


I have been reading SO much, not sure if it was here or elsewhere. but I recall seeing 2 dates the 26th (tomorrow) and the 29th as to when places expect units to be listed on the egg.

but .... I'm not holding my breath to I see the "add to cart" button


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I have been reading SO much, not sure if it was here or elsewhere. but I recall seeing 2 dates the 26th (tomorrow) and the 29th as to when places expect units to be listed on the egg.
> 
> but .... I'm not holding my breath to I see the "add to cart" button


Shouldn't Newegg be in stock and shipping about now? Their headquarters is in southern California, and several other California retailers already received and sold some units. Perhaps Newegg is shipping units to their distribution centers across the United States? Or maybe they were told to wait until the 26th. I haven't heard the 29th, though


----------



## DrexelDragon

Anyone's TigerDirect order shipped yet? Mine's says "To Drop Shipper"..


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Anyone's TigerDirect order shipped yet? Mine's says "To Drop Shipper"..


Is it available on TD? I looked a few days ago after hearing you guys had ordered it there and couldn't find it at all.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Is it available on TD? I looked a few days ago after hearing you guys had ordered it there and couldn't find it at all.


Not anymore. It's sold out. It was only in stock for a few hours last Friday or Saturday I think.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Anyone's TigerDirect order shipped yet? Mine's says "To Drop Shipper"..


I think you might be out of luck man. I ordered mine literally instantly after the first person said it was up there. TD made me confirm the purchase, during the phonecall they confirmed that it would ship out on monday and arrive tuesday. Before I placed that phonecall though I tried to confirm the payment through chat, chat responded back to me last last night with the following:

"Hi Kevin,

Thanks for getting in touch with us.

We understand that you want to know if you were going to receive the item under Order Number: J82547XX at the expected date given to you.

We apologize for the inconvenience. Upon checking the information under the item, unfortunately it seems to me that you will no longer receive this item. As per we have check the availability of the item, it is out of stock and we are not expecting more stocks of this particular item.

You have the option to cancel the order and place a comparable item, same specifications and amount of the item if you really need this kind of item.

Would you like us to set a call back date for you so that our product specialist can assist you in placing the new order.

If you have any questions, do not hesitate to contact us."

I called TD again and they said that the order was at a 3rd party warehouse and that they can't confirm that it is in stock or that it will ship today or that I will even get one. I asked why the first person I spoke to said it was going to ship Monday and they said that information was incorrect. I canceled my order and that's probably the last thing I'll ever buy through tiger direct.


----------



## xSociety

^^ And that's why I stick to either Amazon or Newegg.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> ^^ And that's why I stick to either Amazon or Newegg.


Yeah it really sucks. I mean before people cancel I'd obviously ask to see whether or not they can confirm it's shipping (you have to call tigerdirect to cancel anyway). But yeah, they told me it would ship then they said it wouldn't 4 hours later. Pretty terrible service.

I hope the 26th date is true and it goes up on amazon and stuff tomorrow. I have a chrome addon refreshing the newegg page every 10 minutes and I'm manually checking various other sites every twenty minutes or so including here because I know there are people here probably spamming F5 every 3 seconds ;D


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> same here, I keep putting my money on the screen but nothing is happening


I know it isn't working


----------



## Fiercy

Start selling Amazon or Newegg.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Yeah it really sucks. I mean before people cancel I'd obviously ask to see whether or not they can confirm it's shipping (you have to call tigerdirect to cancel anyway). But yeah, they told me it would ship then they said it wouldn't 4 hours later. Pretty terrible service.
> 
> I hope the 26th date is true and it goes up on amazon and stuff tomorrow. I have a chrome addon refreshing the newegg page every 10 minutes and I'm manually checking various other sites every twenty minutes or so including here because I know there are people here probably spamming F5 every 3 seconds ;D


I shopped at TD one time and it was the last time. Bought PC parts and paid for 2 day delivery. They contact me the next day letting me know some of the parts I ordered where out of stock. Asked them why they are advertising the items on their site if they where out, they could not give me a straight answer. So I changed parts up, but my delivery was way beyond the 2 day expedite I paid for.

I only buy on Newegg or Amazon now. I only go to Frys Electronics if I need something that bad, hence this monitor. I pre order the monitor at Frys in case I cant grab one from Newegg.


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Why are you mad at this guy for making money? I would do the same thing if i could get my hands on some. i don't need to get this monitor that bad anyway. And hey thanks for the link, i got some friends who got money to burn and may just buy some from him.


Survival of the Fittest!!


----------



## marcus556

Did anyone see the review the guy gave on that Amazon link lol. Dude needs to back off its not that big of a deal....


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Did anyone see the review the guy gave on that Amazon link lol. Dude needs to back off its not that big of a deal....


Link i would love to read it. Oh never mind just seen it


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> Lol exactly I would do the same.
> 
> You only have yourselves to blame for this. You hyped and hyped this monitor for MONTHS like its the second coming of Christ and they know it. Now you gotta pay


Too funny


----------



## skuko

picked it up. it's AWESOME!

turbo button didn't work until i upgraded my drivers to 340ish WHQL and installed the monitor driver from the asus web. everything seems to be working now. colors are a bit faded compared to IPS, but the fluidity.....OH MAN!

btw. vsync option in games should be on or off? or doesn't matter because driver is forcing G-sync?


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Link i would love to read it.


http://www.amazon.com/Asus-PG278Q-inch-Widescreen-1000/dp/B00MYVHO4S/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1408975550&sr=8-10&keywords=pg278q#cm_cr_dpwidget

click reviews he gave him 1 star and bashed him.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> SSo much for being a democratic society, this kind of thing should be illegal, if the regular citizen can't get one then neither should the uber-wealthy *someone else* be able to.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Asus-PG278Q-inch-Widescreen-1000/dp/B00MYVHO4S/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1408975550&sr=8-10&keywords=pg278q


... Socialized monitors FTW! BTW I think you're looking for the word capitalist, in which people wise enough to acquire capital hold the cards.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> picked it up. it's AWESOME!
> 
> turbo button didn't work until i upgraded my drivers to 340ish WHQL and installed the monitor driver from the asus web. everything seems to be working now. colors are a bit faded compared to IPS, but the fluidity.....OH MAN!
> 
> btw. vsync option in games should be on or off? or doesn't matter because driver is forcing G-sync?


off. go for it and congrats


----------



## Descadent

well someone is buying them from that guy off amazon. there was 7 this morning, 6 left now

and if you think $977 is bad

4 available here for $1600 a piece

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-ROG-SWIFT-PG278Q-Premium-Gaming-Monitor-PRE-ORDER-FOR-THE-RELEASE-DATE-/321484853448?pt=US_Power_Supplies&hash=item4ad9fd90c8


----------



## CapnBiggles

I love supply and demand, because I am in both awe, and stupification, over the drive and the ability of someone to pay that much ($1,200+) out of pure irrational exuberance. God bless 'em, I'm glad they're selling, it means we'll get more tech like this. But still, astounding. I'm committed, but soooooo not that committed.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well someone is buying them from that guy off amazon. there was 7 this morning, 6 left now
> 
> and if you think $977 is bad
> 
> 4 available here for $1600 a piece
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-ROG-SWIFT-PG278Q-Premium-Gaming-Monitor-PRE-ORDER-FOR-THE-RELEASE-DATE-/321484853448?pt=US_Power_Supplies&hash=item4ad9fd90c8


Yes i saw that a few days ago, i just might get one at $977 if the egg don't have any soon.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Good for you, it's called supply and demand. Stores, Online, do it all the time, that is when they call things sales when the demand is not there any more.


Funny thing is its not even that big a profit. Taking into account the time they put in, if they even have them.

I go back to England a lot and can always make a big difference on the latest tech if I can be bothered. I once got very early preorder on 2 Sony hmds. Took one to England and it basically paid for the other. It either helps pay for the flight. People are generally really happy as they are getting things some times that don't even come out in Europe for months after.


----------



## Zepharus

So on an off chance I order from this place over the weekend. I called and the lady there insists that if its listed on the site it IS IN STOCK. She claims they do not even list items they do not physically have. Take it for what its worth

http://www.portatech.com/catalog/viewitem.asp?id=86225


----------



## koof513

I do not like hearing "stutter with sli". I just fixed that crap in SWTOR w/ Nvidia Inspector. Sigh...


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> So on an off chance I order from this place over the weekend. I called and the lady there insists that if its listed on the site it IS IN STOCK. She claims they do not even list items they do not physically have. Take it for what its worth
> 
> http://www.portatech.com/catalog/viewitem.asp?id=86225


I saw this last night and did a google search on port a tech. they have several bad reviews, this is the reason why i decided not to go w/ this website. Never heard of them either.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> So on an off chance I order from this place over the weekend. I called and the lady there insists that if its listed on the site it IS IN STOCK. She claims they do not even list items they do not physically have. Take it for what its worth
> 
> http://www.portatech.com/catalog/viewitem.asp?id=86225


That site will also let you check out with 999 of those monitors in cart...... So I doubt that they have any in stock.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Funny thing is its not even that big a profit. Taking into account the time they put in, if they even have them.
> 
> I go back to England a lot and can always make a big difference on the latest tech if I can be bothered. I once got very early preorder on 2 Sony hmds. Took one to England and it basically paid for the other. It either helps pay for the flight. People are generally really happy as they are getting things some times that don't even come out in Europe for months after.


Yea i have paid for a lot of tech over priced cause i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> So on an off chance I order from this place over the weekend. I called and the lady there insists that if its listed on the site it IS IN STOCK. She claims they do not even list items they do not physically have. Take it for what its worth
> 
> http://www.portatech.com/catalog/viewitem.asp?id=86225


Do you no the location where they are?


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> I do not like hearing "stutter with sli". I just fixed that crap in SWTOR w/ Nvidia Inspector. Sigh...


From what I can tell from posts, some people get the problem, some people don't, and ASUS definitely says the nvidia drivers need to mature and it's not their issue.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Yea i have paid for a lot of tech over priced cause i
> Do you no the location where they are?


Cali


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Cali


Thanks, there phone is busy.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> That site will also let you check out with 999 of those monitors in cart...... So I doubt that they have any in stock.


You are right, i added 99 monitors and it did just that lol. wow no amazon or newegg yet.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

I just nearly crapped a brick! newegg went from out of stock to auto notify. Heart skipped a beat there for a sec


----------



## Burke888

Yea did they sell out already?
That was SUPER FAST!


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

I dont think they went up for sale yet. It now shows the price of 799.99 and 7.59 shipping.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> I just nearly crapped a brick! newegg went from out of stock to auto notify. Heart skipped a beat there for a sec


That's a good sign I bet.

I hope all of your keyboards break.

You should all uninstall page monitor too, cheaters.


----------



## zeroibis

Does anyone know if shoprunner will work on this. I do not see it listed yet but maybe it will be once it actually goes up.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Asus retweeted my rog swift tshirt idea. go retweet it. they may make it a freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/status/502955233174384640
> 
> My order status just says "not yet shipped. " true dat!


Am I the only one, im still a few pages behind in catching up in this thread but your tweet has the wrong model! Lol you put PG287Q. you may have noticed already, like I said still catching up over weekend madness this thread got.


----------



## BobaliasLeShay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> I dont think they went up for sale yet. It now shows the price of 799.99 and 7.59 shipping.


Where are you seeing the product page? Searching for it doesn't give me any results. How did you find it in the first place?


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> That's a good sign I bet.
> 
> I hope all of your keyboards break.
> 
> You should all uninstall page monitor too, cheaters.


All manual F5 here. I don't trust the page monitors


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Now newegg shows out of stock and no auto notify...... I hope they didnt sell out already.....


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Am I the only one, im still a few pages behind in catching up in this thread but your tweet has the wrong model! Lol you put PG287Q. you may have noticed already, like I said still catching up over weekend madness this thread got.


Haha true. Hope they don't put that on the tshirt.. Or I'm talking about a prototype the pg287q is the gsync 2. Ulmb concurrent gsync 288hz 4k oled monitor.. I'm no good with these may codes, I'm sure I said it wrong in my video too.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Received mine today. Looks great, love the bezel.
> 
> Fresh install of the latest Nvidia drivers. Running SLI Titans.
> 
> Having a lot of problems with all games (BF4, Arma2, Arma3, DayZ SA), with them stuttering, turbo action key not working or sprinting in BF4 etc.
> 
> GSync is setup correctly, games in full screen mode etc.
> 
> In game I set VSync enabled or disabled, it makes no difference.
> 
> Not sure what is going on. Temps are not a problem.


Are you still having this problem? What refresh rates are you trying to run it at? I am running the RoG Swift with Titan black SLI and games would always crash when the monitor is at 144hz.

It is now set at 120hz w/ G-sync and so far so good. I will do more testing after work.


----------



## Descadent

newegg page hasn't changed in two days for me... never had an auto notify button either


----------



## Descadent

well now it's up for auto notify.


----------



## Descadent

and page monitor went off. they added send as gift lol


----------



## Zepharus

JUST received from portaTech

Your order was processed on 8/25/2014 and the estimated arrival window is Thursday 8/28 - Tuesday 9/2. FedEx tracking numbers typically become available 24-48 hours before the scheduled arrival date. For Barebones and Computer Systems add 3 additional business days to the dates shown above for assembly and testing. More detailed information should be available approximately 24 - 48 hours before the arrival date shown above.


----------



## mbreslin

Taking the kids to the park. If they pop up on newegg please wait until I get back to order.

Thanks.

(







)


----------



## The EX1

AUTO NOTIFY is available on Newegg! Hurry!

EDIT: someone beat me to it lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> AUTO NOTIFY is available on Newegg! Hurry!
> 
> EDIT: someone beat me to it lol
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


Id bet my left nut that this is about to go live. They keep adding data. Now the protect your investment insurance box is there.


----------



## DrexelDragon

No they definitely didn't sell out on Newegg already. I've had page monitor running and the only change that happened was the switch to Auto Notify.


----------



## brandon6199

I want to buy this monitor right now even though I don't have a system to run it on lol...

Guess I'll just wait until X99 comes out. Hopefully by then, availability will be a bit better


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I want to buy this monitor right now even though I don't have a system to run it on lol...
> 
> Guess I'll just wait until X99 comes out. Hopefully by then, availability will be a bit better


What happen to your system in your sig??


----------



## Mand12

Tomorrow will get here soon enough guys.


----------



## Fiercy

This is so painfull.... why don't they start taking orders if its available 26th any way.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Tomorrow will get here soon enough guys.


No it won't. (I speak for everyone in this thread).

On another note, good luck to those ordering it from Newegg. Gonna stick to Amazon for this one b/c of Prime. Amazon needs to hurry up and put up the listing T.T.


----------



## Kronvict

Good luck to all of you waiting on newegg and amazon. May the ROG force be with you. I absolutely love mine


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Good luck to all of you waiting on newegg and amazon. May the ROG force be with you. I absolutely love mine


It is sadly a bit of bull that basically every Fry's except the FOUR in DFW don't have this monitor in stock .


----------



## dboythagr8

Just picked mine up from Frys. They received two of them. If you guys have one near you try them.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> It is sadly a bit of bull that basically every Fry's except the FOUR in DFW don't have this monitor in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not true. Arlington store is getting two and I already pre order one of them. I actually went up to the store over the weekend and they checked their inventory. If I was you, go to the nearest Frys and speak with someone at the monitor section. Have them look up part # 8237286. They will tell you how many they are getting in. If you have the money to pay for it up front, then do it. Tax is the only thing that I got butt hurt on.


----------



## Zepharus

PortaTech. I just called and VERIFIED that they have my being boxed to ship as we speak.. dude on the phone was super helpful. YMMV


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Just picked mine up from Frys. They received two of them. If you guys have one near you try them.


Yes ppl don't call frys. I caller them I'm the morning and they said not heard of it. Popped in later as I was passing and they had 3 in stock. Renton wa


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> PortaTech. I just called and VERIFIED that they have my being boxed to ship as we speak.. dude on the phone was super helpful. YMMV


I;ve never even heard of them.. Tempting though..


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Yes ppl don't call frys. I caller them I'm the morning and they said not heard of it. Popped in later as I was passing and they had 3 in stock. Renton wa


Yep. Not on their website either. I went in and gave the model # and they looked it up. Went in yesterday and they said they had a truck coming this morning.


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Just picked mine up from Frys. They received two of them. If you guys have one near you try them.


What state?

Have only heard of people on the west coast being able to buy the monitor at Fry's.


----------



## Fiercy

PortaTech So if I buy now with overnight shipping will I get it tomorrow?


----------



## Zepharus

Not sure. I would call them. Dude on the phone said he had about 6 calls about this display and was shocked


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

WOOOO HOOO!

Arlington Frys just called me to let me know my monitor is in!!! Leaving right now to go pick it up.


----------



## CaliLife17

Hopefully best buy gets them relatively soon online. I have about $350 dollars worth of reward points with them, which i am going to be using towards this.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Portatech now shows out of stock. Hope you guys that ordered from them get them quick.


----------



## Descadent

amazon tweeted back at me

Amazon Help @AmazonHelp
I'm sorry, we don't have that information. Please keep checking the site for the latest updates. ^DR


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> What state?
> 
> Have only heard of people on the west coast being able to buy the monitor at Fry's.


Texas


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Not true. Arlington store is getting two and I already pre order one of them. I actually went up to the store over the weekend and they checked their inventory. If I was you, go to the nearest Frys and speak with someone at the monitor section. Have them look up part # 8237286. They will tell you how many they are getting in. If you have the money to pay for it up front, then do it. Tax is the only thing that I got butt hurt on.


I think you misunderstood what I meant. They have it in their system, and they are *receiving *them *soon*. But they do not have them *in stock*. I'd know because I've gone to all three in the Dallas region (haven't gone to Arlington), i.e. Plano, Irving, and that one @ 635 east of 75, and gotten an associate to personally go back in their storehouse and check.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> Portatech now shows out of stock. Hope you guys that ordered from them get them quick.


Guess it paid off to gamble on this over the weekend. Even the sun shines on a dog's ass some days


----------



## Fiercy

My god does every retailer I don't know get them faster then newegg and amazon..... this world is trolling me.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> My god does every retailer I don't know get them faster then newegg and amazon..... this world is trolling me.


Forreal. And I've been too scared to pull the trigger. Next place that gets them in stock, I'm buying


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Guess it paid off to gamble on this over the weekend. Even the sun shines on a dog's ass some days


Odd I just called portatech and he said they had to mark it as out of stock as they had 7 orders and the guy tells me "I have to make sure the warehouse has those to ship before I take any more orders"

Thats a lot different than having it in from of them to box up....


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> Odd I just called portatech and he said they had to mark it as out of stock as they had 7 orders and the guy tells me "I have to make sure the warehouse has those to ship before I take any more orders"
> 
> Thats a lot different than having it in from of them to box up....


Wow. Another fraudulent "in stock" claim. Guarantee this website had like 1 in stock..


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Someone asked about the Bezel thickness. Remember a bezel is only the bit that retains the screen. like the bit that retains the glass in a watch.
> 
> there is also more plastic from the outside of the monitor. adding to that a few mm from the bezel to the active pixels. so from the pixel to the outside of
> the monitor is more like 13mm if you want to be picky. but the bezel as advertised is 6mm.


I thought of a term for this.

PEOP pixels > edge of part.

The bezel on the pg278q is 6mm sides and upper.

The peop is 13mm


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> Odd I just called portatech and he said they had to mark it as out of stock as they had 7 orders and the guy tells me "I have to make sure the warehouse has those to ship before I take any more orders"
> 
> Thats a lot different than having it in from of them to box up....


hmmm so the plot thickens there. I guess Ill find out


----------



## WompaStompa11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Texas


I assume Arlington, then? Inso-Thinktank got his at Arlington, so they could be sold out now. Very curious about the rest of Texas. Way too much competition.


----------



## Fiercy

Well hope of getting it tomorrow is fading ;(


----------



## marc0053

Well it seems the lowest price in Canada so far is $899









NCIX and memory express has them for pre-order while new-egg says out of stock but the auto-notify is now showing.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=pg278q-_-24-236-405-_-Product

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX53503

http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-pg278q-rog-swift-27in-e5-100910.htm


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

I just got off the phone with PCNation and for those who ordered it from them....... dont hold your breath. They have no clue when they will see these monitors. So every tom, dick and nobody shop other thn the one I ordered from is getting these EXCEPT for Newegg.....!


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Well it seems the lowest price in Canada so far is $899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCIX and memory express has them for pre-order while new-egg says out of stock but the auto-notify is now showing.
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=pg278q-_-24-236-405-_-Product
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX53503
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-pg278q-rog-swift-27in-e5-100910.htm


NCIX is a joke. $899 and Shipping on 9/15? Please.


----------



## Pikaru

I just chatted with B&H and they claim they'll be arriving this week but they don't know when.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I just chatted with B&H and they claim they'll be arriving this week but they don't know when.


I am simply going to assume these companies know nothing or are just incompetent. I really wish that I was not this excited over a display. and dont even get me started on why these needed to be floated across the ocean to the US.

My guess is that they cannot make these very fast or efficiently and this is ASUS' way of trying to make more. something stinks here


----------



## spork8655

The guy on Amazon selling them that one guy was complaining about still has 6 in stock. I ordered one and contacted the seller, they said they confirmed with the warehouse that the item is in stock and that it would likely ship out today. Seller is GSOUTLET. A bit expensive but that is to be expected in these situations.

http://www.amazon.com/Asus-PG278Q-inch-Widescreen-1000/dp/B00MYVHO4S/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1408975550&sr=8-10&keywords=pg278q

I have a preorder with ncixus that I'm going to try to cancel... when I ordered I didn't realize that it wasn't expected for weeks yet.

Good luck!


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spork8655*
> 
> The guy on Amazon selling them that one guy was complaining about still has 6 in stock. I ordered one and contacted the seller, they said they confirmed with the warehouse that the item is in stock and that it would likely ship out today. Seller is GSOUTLET. A bit expensive but that is to be expected in these situations.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Asus-PG278Q-inch-Widescreen-1000/dp/B00MYVHO4S/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1408975550&sr=8-10&keywords=pg278q
> 
> I have a preorder with ncixus that I'm going to try to cancel... when I ordered I didn't realize that it wasn't expected for weeks yet.
> 
> Good luck!


Well either they all sold out or they were pulled because amazon now shows the link as dead.


----------



## DrexelDragon

From TigerDirect:

"Thanks for getting in touch with us.

We apologize for the delay.

Upon checking our records the item is coming from a third party vendor and was processed at their warehouse on 08/24/2014, that is the last update we have on it. We are waiting for an update as well from them.

Since you are eager to have it shipped today and we do not have the items on hand we will be contacting the vendor to cancel your order. However, in the event this item does ship out, we advise you to refuse the package upon delivery. Please use this ticket number as reference for the request we made, ----."

Well that's that. Back to waiting.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> I assume Arlington, then? Inso-Thinktank got his at Arlington, so they could be sold out now. Very curious about the rest of Texas. Way too much competition.


I'm in Houston


----------



## CapnBiggles

Some of you guys are making me feel like I'm at the doors of Walmart on Black Friday.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

I just want to get this ordered so I can go back to doing something other than tapping F5 and such









At least The Simpsons marathon on FXX is worth watching during these shenanigans.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Some of you guys are making me feel like I'm at the doors of Walmart on Black Friday.


This is worse.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> This is worse.


I'm just glad there's enough of you dudes willing to hit the beach first that I can use you as flotation devices for when this becomes a bit more manageable. I salute you all.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I just chatted with B&H and they claim they'll be arriving this week but they don't know when.


I was thinking of asking them later in the day myself.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> I'm just glad there's enough of you dudes willing to hit the beach first that I can use you as flotation devices for when this becomes a bit more manageable. I salute you all.


Yeah, at this point I'm rather thankful I can't actually use this display right now, and instead have to wait until the new rig with Maxwell and (probably) Has-E.

By then, this nonsense should be sorted out.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Originally Posted by WompaStompa11 View Post

I assume Arlington, then? Inso-Thinktank got his at Arlington, so they could be sold out now. Very curious about the rest of Texas. Way too much competition.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I'm in Houston


Got the monitor,

They had two, one was mine. Someone walked in and asked if they had them and sold the other unit to them. Happy I pre order.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I just chatted with B&H and they claim they'll be arriving this week but they don't know when.


Tomorrow afternoon around 3pm EST. That's what my spidey sense is telling me... I was one of the first to order and it stated 8/26 for availability on my confirmation (before being swapped to the 18th







). I bet they receive shipment tonight or early tomorrow morning and then it will simply be a matter of processing it internally through reception and moving it on over to fulfillment









If no one with a B&H order receives an e-mail with a tracking # by Wednesday evening, that's when we can go dig out our pitchforks.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Received mine today. Looks great, love the bezel.
> 
> Fresh install of the latest Nvidia drivers. Running SLI Titans.
> 
> Having a lot of problems with all games (BF4, Arma2, Arma3, DayZ SA), with them stuttering, turbo action key not working or sprinting in BF4 etc.
> 
> GSync is setup correctly, games in full screen mode etc.
> 
> In game I set VSync enabled or disabled, it makes no difference.
> 
> Not sure what is going on. Temps are not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Same issue with sli titans. Stuttering in bf4 and TR. However if you disable sli it runs silky smooth. Other games work quite well, so it seems to be a sli + gsync issue with certain games. Turbo button works most time, but sometimes requires a few touches.
Click to expand...

Running SLI Titans here, no issues in any game but I have't played any of the games BelowAverageIQ has. Tomb Raider 2013, Civ5, and Tera all play beautifully with SLI enabled. You never panned smoother than Civ5 at 144Hz with G-sync. LOL

I have updated the bios on my Asus Titans but that was supposed to only be for 4K support, of course it is also modded to allow much higher power and to overclock the memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Has anyone tried to run the firmware update for this listed on the Asus website ?
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Monitors/ROG_SWIFT_PG278Q/HelpDesk_Download/


I have not but I will give it a try very soon (during my lunch break







).

Edit: Hmm, there isn't any firmware there, only the Windows drivers which I had installed right away.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon around 3pm EST. That's what my spidey sense is telling me... I was one of the first to order and it stated 8/26 for availability on my confirmation (before being swapped to the 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I bet they receive shipment tonight or early tomorrow morning and then it will simply be a matter of processing it internally through reception and moving it on over to fulfillment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If no one with a B&H order receives an e-mail with a tracking # by Wednesday evening, that's when we can go dig out our pitchforks.


Well let us all hope for the best.


----------



## koof513

I know Arma is not recommended above 1080. Battlefield hass always had dual gpu problems. Day-z is in alpha or beta and uses an engine based off Arma's. Now I bet overhead view games are amazing on this thing. When I get mine I will be trying every game I play currently with one gpu and sli.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Originally Posted by WompaStompa11 View Post
> 
> I assume Arlington, then? Inso-Thinktank got his at Arlington, so they could be sold out now. Very curious about the rest of Texas. Way too much competition.
> Got the monitor,
> 
> They had two, one was mine. Someone walked in and asked if they had them and sold the other unit to them. Happy I pre order.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not jealous at all. I couldn't care less. I mean it's whatever. You have it and I don't big deal. I could take it or leave it at this point. Maybe I'll get one maybe I won't, no biggie. I mean don't get me wrong it seems nice, I just don't care about it. I'm not even worried about this monitor. I had to replace my F5 key but that's neither here no there. It's fine. I'm fine.


----------



## ChrisG683

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> Not true. Arlington store is getting two and I already pre order one of them. I actually went up to the store over the weekend and they checked their inventory. If I was you, go to the nearest Frys and speak with someone at the monitor section. Have them look up part # 8237286. They will tell you how many they are getting in. If you have the money to pay for it up front, then do it. Tax is the only thing that I got butt hurt on.


Thanks for that product #! I tried to +Rep but it won't let me do it.

I just called the Fry's in Plano and the systems said they had an unknown number in stock.

I dropped in and picked up 1 of the 2 that they received =)

It should still be there if anyone lives nearby.


----------



## koof513

(Shakes fist at all of those who live in a state with a Fry's)


----------



## Descadent

yall with fry's can go jump off a bridge


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon around 3pm EST. That's what my spidey sense is telling me... I was one of the first to order and it stated 8/26 for availability on my confirmation (before being swapped to the 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I bet they receive shipment tonight or early tomorrow morning and then it will simply be a matter of processing it internally through reception and moving it on over to fulfillment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If no one with a B&H order receives an e-mail with a tracking # by Wednesday evening, that's when we can go dig out our pitchforks.


Chat just informed me like someone else stated they expect it by the end of the week. He also said, "IF we get it in by the end of the week it will be shipped the day we recieve it."

Me no like the word if.


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I'm not jealous at all. I couldn't care less. I mean it's whatever. You have it and I don't big deal. I could take it or leave it at this point. Maybe I'll get one maybe I won't, no biggie. I mean don't get me wrong it seems nice, I just don't care about it. I'm not even worried about this monitor. I had to replace my F5 key but that's neither here no there. It's fine. I'm fine.


I loled at work a bit, got a couple "you ok over there?"'s from the cubicles beyond.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yall with fry's can go jump off a bridge


We used to live in a town with two. Now we're about a 90 minute drive away. I nearly drove on Saturday but the boss (wife) said if we drove there and they sold them before we got there there would be hell to pay. So I decided to wait for newegg/amazon.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> We used to live in a town with two. Now we're about a 90 minute drive away. I nearly drove on Saturday but the boss (wife) said if we drove there and they sold them before we got there there would be hell to pay. So I decided to wait for newegg/amazon.


Haha, let there be a Fry's an hour from Cincinnati. I'd be out the door and on the road before my girl even knew what was going on.

But I agree, when she found out where I had went and came back empty handed. There would be hell to pay.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> I loled at work a bit, got a couple "you ok over there?"'s from the cubicles beyond.


Glad I helped you pass the time a bit while waiting for the monitor. I mean if you even care about the monitor which I obviously don't.


----------



## DrexelDragon

I just got a notification that the Newegg website changed but I don't see anything different


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Chat just informed me like someone else stated they expect it by the end of the week. He also said, "IF we get it in by the end of the week it will be shipped the day we recieve it."
> 
> Me no like the word if.


Yeah.... but then again keep in mind they are intentionally vague about these things. Until they have the product in their hands there is very little they can do and often optimistic or even realistic guesses can backfire pretty hard--more so when the internet and it's angry masses are involved.

Lets use a bit of logic here. We know that stores started receiving stock as early as Thursday of last week. We also know it typically takes 5 days for something shipped from the west coast to arrive at a location on the east coast (excluding Maine I believe). So if it was shipped out Friday (I suspect product started moving either late Wednesday or Thursday but let's be conservative here.) it should arrive at B&H Tuesday or Wednesday.

Now, the 26th is a date that has been thrown around a lot. Many reviews have the 26th as the launch date. My B&H has an ETA of the 26th. This can't be coincidence! It's very likely that ASUS has set a hard launch date to allow all stores to receive stock prior to sale. This helps create a smooth launch and limits what we see here with some stores selling stock already. Larger establishments like Amazon and Newegg operate on a more professional level (they also receive much larger stock amounts) and adhere to these business agreements much more than smaller shops who either a) don't care or b) aren't large and organized enough to be "in the loop".

I would be surprised if Newegg and Amazon aren't sitting on a stock of them right now waiting for tomorrow. B&H will likely receive it tomorrow but there's a possibility of delay and we wont see them shipping until Wednesday or Thursday.

Of course, this is all speculation... but it makes sense logically. Regardless, it wont be long now.


----------



## podaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I just got a notification that the Newegg website changed but I don't see anything different


i see this:

"Thank you for visiting Newegg.com. We are truly sorry for any inconvenience but we are currently experiencing problems on our server. Please try again at a later time.
If you have any questions, please visit our FAQs or simply contact us and our helpful staff will alleviate any concerns you may have."

Edit: nm, back to normal


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *podaman*
> 
> i see this:
> 
> "Thank you for visiting Newegg.com. We are truly sorry for any inconvenience but we are currently experiencing problems on our server. Please try again at a later time.
> If you have any questions, please visit our FAQs or simply contact us and our helpful staff will alleviate any concerns you may have."
> 
> Edit: nm, back to normal


Too much F5 overloaded the server!


----------



## Descadent

yeah page monitor is going off but the changelog shows nothing


----------



## mbreslin

The diff/changelog could be done better on page monitor but even how it is I'd rather have it than not hehe.


----------



## Drebinx

Auto-Notify is now available for me on newegg.


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Auto-Notify is now available for me on newegg.


Oh, Emm, Gee, that news is so 45 minutes ago.


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benlavigne11*
> 
> Oh, Emm, Gee, that news is so 45 minutes ago.


Lol, Wish my job allowed me to sit around and check OCN / Newegg all day...but it does not







. Never thought a fry's would be getting stock (although limited) before amazon or newegg.


----------



## Descadent

what the hell are they doing...page monitor went again...they removed the paypal thing on right side lol


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what the hell are they doing...page monitor went again...they removed the paypal thing on right side lol


Still there for me lol


----------



## Pikaru

They're teasing us. My auto notify button turned into a grayed out preorder button


----------



## Fiercy

Hey newegg on Canada has preorder button.


----------



## Ardi

I just pre-ordered on newegg. Go Go Go Go.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Same with US.. just pre-ordered it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> They're teasing us. My auto notify button turned into a grayed out preorder button


?!?!

still auto notify


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey newegg on Canada has preorder button.


That's the 1st time I've seen a pre-order item on newegg.ca
$1,047 with taxes and shipping...


----------



## Pikaru

Preordered! Muahahahaha


----------



## mbreslin

Pre Ordered as well.

Hopefully I was in quickly.


----------



## Fiercy

Preordered.


----------



## Descadent

got it


----------



## Skrillion

Preordered


----------



## rc12

newegg pre order is up!


----------



## mbreslin

That California tax.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> PortaTech. I just called and VERIFIED that they have my being boxed to ship as we speak.. dude on the phone was super helpful. YMMV


Yea they did have some instock now it says just did a preorder on newegg but for what and how long?


----------



## WompaStompa11

Ordered


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> That California tax.


yay for SC.. no tax!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> 
> 
> That California tax.


How the heck did you pre-order it from USA Newegg? They haven't changed it from Autonotify to pre-order yet. There is no darn way it went in less than 5 minutes. That is insane even for Newegg standards.


----------



## Asmodian

Newegg US says autonotify for me, is everyone preordering from Newegg.ca or do they just know I already got one?

Cannot be sold out already?


----------



## Fallendreams

Newegg US just came for me for pre order.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Pre ordered as well. hope I got in on the first batch as I was nodding off watching F5 and the simpsons.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> How the heck did you pre-order it from USA Newegg? They haven't changed it from Autonotify to pre-order yet.


Yep shows up as pre-order for me. Already done.


----------



## PhilWrir

*Let me be 100% Crystal Clear*

Swearing is *NOT* permitted on OCN
I keep seeing it pop up in here over and over and over and over.
I understand that this is frustrating, but here is no reason for it
If you cant post without swearing about this, dont post

If it doesn't stop im just going to start handing out official warnings and lock the thread until this dies down if I have to


----------



## Descadent

i cancelled mine, so keep checking.... i didn't realize it but i'm going to be out of town anyways by time it would get here for labor day weekend.


----------



## writer21

Where the hell is amazon?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Newegg US says autonotify for me, is everyone preordering from Newegg.ca or do they just know I already got one?
> 
> Cannot be sold out already?


Need to refresh a few times. Google chrome has a killer cache... sometimes you have to bang it around sometimes to get it to update.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Newegg page just updated to 8/26/2014 release date!


----------



## mbreslin

I assume newegg uses some kind of sharding or such for serving pages and changes take a bit to propagate. Depending on which server you hit you may get the auto notify or the preorder.


----------



## Tuurbo

I had to clear my cookies on newegg's site to see the pre-order button


----------



## Ricey20

Got in NE preorder as well. Now to see if Amazon or NE gets it first


----------



## Asmodian

Wow that was fast for Newegg! It got removed from my cart due to being out of stock before I could click OK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Need to refresh a few times. Google chrome has a killer cache... sometimes you have to bang it around sometimes to get it to update.


Thanks, yep it just took a lot of refreshes.


----------



## polypro

newegg page keeps changing from auto notify to pre order for me. got my pre order in







time to cancel my orders with the tigerdirect and b&h clowns. release date says 8/26 for newegg btw


----------



## adamski07

pre-ordered mine! wohoo, didnt care about the tax! haha..

edit: its back to auto-notify now.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuurbo*
> 
> I had to clear my cookies on newegg's site to see the pre-order button


Where was this ?


----------



## The EX1

sold out i guess. It keeps removing from cart.


----------



## zeroibis

It just sux that there is no shoprunner on this product.


----------



## Tuurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Where was this ?


Newegg's USA site


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> *Let me be 100% Crystal Clear*
> 
> Swearing is *NOT* permitted on OCN
> I keep seeing it pop up in here over and over and over and over.
> I understand that this is frustrating, but here is no reason for it
> If you cant post without swearing about this, dont post
> 
> If it doesn't stop im just going to start handing out official warnings and lock the thread until this dies down if I have to


I totally respect this, I had no idea and I'm glad I haven't been swearing lol.

But I just saw a dude with an avatar where a lady was getting her face plungered in a shower naked with red marks to cover the nipples so...I guess you guys gotta pick your battles. smile.gif

Looks like Newegg is having a bit of an inventory issue with the pre-order button for some folks.


----------



## Descadent

amazon needs to get on it so I can get it next day for $3.99....


----------



## koof513

haha the pre orders must be sold out that fast. when I click the button it removes it from my cart for qunatity limitations/insufficient stock.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon needs to get on it so I can get it next day for $3.99....


Think it would be $11.99


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuurbo*
> 
> Newegg's USA site


wow sorry dude, i had to cancel and redo it cause i wanted 3 day shipping.


----------



## adamski07

too excited, I pre-ordered twice totaling 4 units.. lol







already got the 2nd one cancelled.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Think it would be $11.99


even so better than newegg


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> i think the dude has a bag over his head too


Someone edited my post so I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed that. It's super-weird.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> too excited, I pre-ordered twice totaling 4 units.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already got the 2nd one cancelled.


so you want 2?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Yeah after I pre-ordered it's back to Auto-Notify. Out of stock for preorders already?


----------



## Zepharus

I am beyond irritated. I left for 10 min to pick up my wife then this... just wow....


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> I am beyond irritated. I left for 10 min to pick up my wife then this... just wow....


Perfect avatar for this quote.


----------



## jhall001

Almost threw my phone into the wall. Saw the newegg pre-order, got to billing info and safari crashed. Had to re-find the link and start over. I made it through the whole process and it says I have a ore-order. How good is neweggs system? If I have a preorder that says available 26th does that mean I Forster get one. Need to cancel my tiger direct order if so.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Perfect avatar for this quote.


lol


----------



## Fiercy

Hey guys I signed up for a free 30 day newegg premier will it make my 50$ 1 day shipping cheaper if I call them?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> I am beyond irritated. I left for 10 min to pick up my wife then this... just wow....


Yeah, that was way faster than I was expecting. I didn't go anywhere and still didn't have time!


----------



## Descadent

lol the preorder button keeps going on and off


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey guys I signed up for a free 30 day newegg premier will it make my 50$ 1 day shipping cheaper if I call them?


I don't think this item will qualify for newegg premier. You don't see the premier symbol next to the price like you usually do. You can call and ask.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> so you want 2?


No. If you remember I ordered two for B&H as well. One for me and one for my bro. He asked me to get one for him. I can't afford two of these and at the same time, I only have one GPU.

EDIT: Out of stock ETA 8/26/14

Release Date: 08/26/2014


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey guys I signed up for a free 30 day newegg premier will it make my 50$ 1 day shipping cheaper if I call them?


it should i may try it out myself.


----------



## writer21

Honestly I know it's been said but Asus has handled this launch very badly. No release date, no pre-orders, low stocks at various stores that we have to call and find out from.


----------



## HelixFC3S

TigerDirect isn't letting me cancel my order.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelixFC3S*
> 
> TigerDirect isn't letting me cancel my order.


Same here. they will request cancellation of the item from the 3rd party vendor and refund you. If not, wait til it arrives and just refuse to accept it so they can give you the refund.


----------



## blackforce

Order Summary
Qty Product Description Price
Shipping from CA, USA
1
ASUS ROG PG278Q Black 27" 1ms(GTG) Widescreen WQHD LED Backlight LCD G-SYNC 3D Monitor , Gaming Hotkeys, 6mm Slim Bezel 350 ...
Item #: N82E16824236405
Monitor Standard Return Policy
For Asus Tech Support, Please Call 502-995-0883 or http://helpdesk.asus.com/
$799.99
Subtotal $799.99
Tax $0.00
Newegg 3Day $9.79
Order Total $809.78
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> No. If you remember I ordered two for B&H as well. One for me and one for my bro. He asked me to get one for him. I can't afford two of these and at the same time, I only have one GPU.
> 
> EDIT: Out of stock ETA 8/26/14
> 
> Release Date: 08/26/2014


oh ok i do remember you saying that, thanks to your posts i been ordering every where you have lol. + rep


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Same here. they will request cancellation of the item from the 3rd party vendor and refund you. If not, wait til it arrives and just refuse to accept it so they can give you the refund.


Yeah well this sucks because I can't fit both of them on my credit card because of the limit and I need to use this one because of other circumstances. Hopefully Newegg doesn't decline the order.. :/


----------



## Descadent

You are now connected to Praveen from Amazon.com

Me:when will amazon have this in stock for preorder? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a...(See full link)
newegg has it coming up and selling out of preorders every couple of minutes and amazon doesn't even have a listing, much less a preorder...

Praveen:Hello Landon, my name is Praveen. I'll certainly try to help regarding your concern.
A member of our Generalist team will be the best person to help you with this. Let me connect you to a member of our Generalist team. It will only take a moment.

Mek thanks

A Customer Service Associate will be with you in a moment.

You are now connected to Erin from Amazon.com

Erin:Hello, my name is Erin!! I will be assisting you today.

Hi Landon. I am just reading your previous chat now.

Me:alright

Erin:I apologize but I do not know when Amazon will have this available. Amazon associates are only given the information that is listed on the website.

Me:not good for amazon
your competitor is beating you to the punch

Erin:I would be happy to pass along your feedback regarding the availability of the item. Again, I am sorry that it is currently not available.

Me:we know you have them...asus already said so...fact yall don't know is baffling when newegg, tiger direct and other online retailers are already doing preorders

Erin:I do not know when the item will be available, I am sorry.

Me:alright


----------



## zeroibis

Saw this from Google after I placed order:
Newegg.com Estimated Shipping Date: Aug 27, 2014


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Honestly I know it's been said but Asus has handled this launch very badly. No release date, no pre-orders, low stocks at various stores that we have to call and find out from.


No. Asus has done everything by the book.

At least 4 reviews have stated the 26th as the release date. Asus has committed to "The last week of August".

It is not ASUS's fault that some retail outlets chose to sell before the release date.

Given the limited supply if ASUS had come out sounding off and blasting horns for an August 26th release date and only 1% of the people who saw this were able to get one... they'd be dropping the ball harder than not giving a solid date to begin with.

Fact: a lot of people want this monitor
Fact: supply is short until production ramps up
Fact: a lot of people have been waiting a very long time for this monitor and are entering the situation quite angry

Given the above--I think ASUS has done the only thing it could do. In a perfect world would it have been ideal to have this monitor in March when we originally expected? Sure! But this is reality and things happen.

From some of the expectations being expressed in this thread you'd think ASUS would have some Dr. Evil master plan cooked up out of the sheer pleasure of losing profit in exchange for seeing people drown in their own impatience.


----------



## mbreslin

Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:30:10 PM

If you guys wouldn't mind getting the timestamp from your confirmation email to see just how far behind I ended up? I got to the pc a bit late.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Saw this from Google after I placed order:
> Newegg.com Estimated Shipping Date: Aug 27, 2014


Well my preorder says the 26th over at newegg.


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:30:10 PM
> 
> If you guys wouldn't mind getting the timestamp from your confirmation email to see just how far behind I ended up? I got to the pc a bit late.


Pre Sales Order Date:
8/25/2014 12:32:18 PM


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

8/25/2014 12:34:09 PM


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Honestly I know it's been said but Asus has handled this launch very badly. No release date, no pre-orders, low stocks at various stores that we have to call and find out from.


I think a new hardware release would normally be done the same way; it is simply that we are all so excited we find out stores actually have them (via threads like this one) before they get released officially. We all go down and bug employees who are used to giving the customer what they want and don't know the monitor isn't supposed to be released yet so they sell it to us. Stocks are so low they go out of stock before the official release date, making Asus look bad of course.

I don't think there have been many monitors that have had people this eager to buy one. I know I have never wanted a monitor this much, to have it live up to the hype (for me at least) is amazing. Now how do I get a second one?


----------



## zeroibis

Pre Sales Order Date:
8/25/2014 12:37:36 PM

I was in the payment page for a few extra min b/c at first I was going to get premier really fast but then saw it was not listed on the product page. Then I had to update some of my shipping info and add a new card.


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> You are now connected to Praveen from Amazon.com
> 
> Me:when will amazon have this in stock for preorder? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a...(See full link)
> newegg has it coming up and selling out of preorders every couple of minutes and amazon doesn't even have a listing, much less a preorder...
> 
> Praveen:Hello Landon, my name is Praveen. I'll certainly try to help regarding your concern.
> A member of our Generalist team will be the best person to help you with this. Let me connect you to a member of our Generalist team. It will only take a moment.
> 
> Mek thanks
> 
> A Customer Service Associate will be with you in a moment.
> 
> You are now connected to Erin from Amazon.com
> 
> Erin:Hello, my name is Erin!! I will be assisting you today.
> 
> Hi Landon. I am just reading your previous chat now.
> 
> Me:alright
> 
> Erin:I apologize but I do not know when Amazon will have this available. Amazon associates are only given the information that is listed on the website.
> 
> Me:not good for amazon
> your competitor is beating you to the punch
> 
> Erin:I would be happy to pass along your feedback regarding the availability of the item. Again, I am sorry that it is currently not available.
> 
> Me:we know you have them...asus already said so...fact yall don't know is baffling when newegg, tiger direct and other online retailers are already doing preorders
> 
> Erin:I do not know when the item will be available, I am sorry.
> 
> Me:alright


All I got from them when I talked to Amazon 5 minutes ago.

Amazon:So it will be in stock the 1st of September from our partner website amazon.co.uk. Since it has not yet been updated on the amazon.com website you would not get the option to pre order the item I do apologize. however you can check back on the website to purchase.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/PG278Q-Widescre...(See full link)


----------



## Fallendreams

Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:36:50 PM


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Order Summary
> Qty Product Description Price
> Shipping from CA, USA
> 1
> ASUS ROG PG278Q Black 27" 1ms(GTG) Widescreen WQHD LED Backlight LCD G-SYNC 3D Monitor , Gaming Hotkeys, 6mm Slim Bezel 350 ...
> Item #: N82E16824236405
> Monitor Standard Return Policy
> For Asus Tech Support, Please Call 502-995-0883 or http://helpdesk.asus.com/
> $799.99
> Subtotal $799.99
> Tax $0.00
> Newegg 3Day $9.79
> Order Total $809.78
> oh ok i do remember you saying that, thanks to your posts i been ordering every where you have lol. + rep


lol.. that's true.. I have B&H(cancelled), TD(cancelled), and now newegg(pre-ordered.) Thanks for the rep!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Yeah well this sucks because I can't fit both of them on my credit card because of the limit and I need to use this one because of other circumstances. Hopefully Newegg doesn't decline the order.. :/


yeah i know.. I used my debit so yeah.. just emptied my bank.









Edit: just received email confirmation of my newegg pre-order


----------



## The EX1

Amazon is sucking it up!


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroibis*
> 
> Pre Sales Order Date:
> 8/25/2014 12:37:36 PM
> 
> I was in the payment page for a few extra min b/c at first I was going to get premier really fast but then saw it was not listed on the product page. Then I had to update some of my shipping info and add a new card.


This was me:

Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:34:24 PM


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:30:10 PM
> 
> If you guys wouldn't mind getting the timestamp from your confirmation email to see just how far behind I ended up? I got to the pc a bit late.


xxxxxxxPre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:38:39 PM

Billing Information
james
xxxxxxxxx

Aurora, CO

Shipping Information
james wyatt
xxxxxxxx

Aurora, CO

Item List:
1 x ($799.99) MNTR ASUS|LED 27" 1MS PG278Q 3D $799.99

Payment Summary:
Payment Term: VISASubtotal: $799.99Tax: $0.00Shipping and Handling: $9.79Total Amount: $809.78


----------



## Descadent

i really hate i had to cancel mine but i would prefer it not to be sitting at my door for 3 days during the holiday weekend....and having ups hold it isn't feasible since it's far away...but i don't have nvidia cards and I would still need two more anyways  so really not in a rush until 800 series is out with multiple dp inputs but i was going to enjoy at least 144hz in the meantime on a single monitor mode and have it at 60hz in eyefinity with my 2 other crossovers...but owell


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> lol.. that's true.. I have B&H(cancelled), TD(cancelled), and now newegg(pre-ordered.) Thanks for the rep!
> yeah i know.. I used my debit so yeah.. just emptied my bank.


Haha I would but I have a refund from Amazon for $300 coming back to this credit card (which was a $0 balance) so I wanted to keep it on there but oh well lol


----------



## mbreslin

I suggest taking all that personal information out of the posts, lol, I was just wondering about timestamps.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i really hate i had to cancel mine but i would prefer it not to be sitting at my door for 3 days during the holiday weekend....and having ups hold it isn't feasible since it's far away


Have a neighbor grab it for you?


----------



## writer21

So is newegg out of stock already? Thinking about going with them if amazon really going to have it in stock september 1st


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

With any luck it will ship out tomorrow and I see about all of us chose 3 day so we should see it Friday if the gods are smiling on us!


----------



## The EX1

yup


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So is newegg out of stock already? Thinking about going with them if amazon really going to have it in stock september 1st


For preorders it looks like it


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So is newegg out of stock already? Thinking about going with them if amazon really going to have it in stock september 1st


Might as well wait, no more preorders from newegg for now.


----------



## Descadent

you wouldn't think amazon would be a whole week behind newegg...that's just crazy


----------



## HelixFC3S

NewEgg never gave me a confirmation e-mail. I see it in my order history, however.


----------



## Skrillion

Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:31:28 PM


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelixFC3S*
> 
> NewEgg never gave me a confirmation e-mail. I see it in my order history, however.


Give it time it'll come


----------



## zeroibis

So far looks like I got the second to last order.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> With any luck it will ship out tomorrow and I see about all of us chose 3 day so we should see it Friday if the gods are smiling on us!


Yup.

Also, seems like I got in before a lot of you so that makes me feel better. I was in the kitchen and must have sat down at the perfect time.


----------



## adamski07

Here's mine from confirmation email:

Pre Order/BackOrder Summary:
Pre Sales Order Number: xxxxxxx
Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:37:25 PM


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelixFC3S*
> 
> NewEgg never gave me a confirmation e-mail. I see it in my order history, however.


took awhile for me to get my email conf, i wouldnt sweat it


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I suggest taking all that personal information out of the posts, lol, I was just wondering about timestamps.


hahaha thanks, up all night and need sleep for work tonight.


----------



## jhall001

12:37:11 here.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

So, I was in contact with the Irving Fry's and they possibly managed to divert one of the Asus PG278Qs to their store and have it on hold for me to pick up tomorrow morning. If they ACTUALLY get it in store and I already have a pre-order from Amazon by tomorrow, then I'll let this thread know so that lucky sap can pick it up tomorrow. But as of right now, they sold out of the two they had this morning. There is like a 90% chance they'll be able to get one in for me to pick up tomorrow







!


----------



## Pikaru

12:29:52PM

I'm looking good so far!


----------



## grim2k4

Been lurking this thread for what seems like months now, but wanted to post got my newegg preroder in!

Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:30:53 PM


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim2k4*
> 
> Been lurking this thread for what seems like months now, but wanted to post got my newegg preroder in!
> 
> Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:30:53 PM


Nice! Welcome!


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> With any luck it will ship out tomorrow and I see about all of us chose 3 day so we should see it Friday if the gods are smiling on us!


i payed $54 for next day shipping because i think ive completely lost my marbles over this monitor drama lol..b&h and tigerdirect orders both cancelled. newegg dont fail me now! :O


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> So, I was in contact with the Irving Fry's and they possibly managed to divert one of the Asus PG278Qs to their store and have it on hold for me to pick up tomorrow morning. If they ACTUALLY get it in store and I already have a pre-order from Amazon by tomorrow, then I'll let this thread know so that lucky sap can pick it up tomorrow. But as of right now, they sold out of the two they had this morning. There is like a 90% chance they'll be able to get one in for me to pick up tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


How did you get an amazon pre-order? I can't find it on amazon.


----------



## Tuurbo

Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:37:15 PM


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Hmm I pre-ordered it on newegg before everyone that posted a time yet I still haven't gotten an email =(

It is in my newegg order detail though.

I swear if I get screwed again I'm going to explode.

Edit: nvm came in while I was typing this:

Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:28:28 PM


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Also, seems like I got in before a lot of you so that makes me feel better. I was in the kitchen and must have sat down at the perfect time.


Yeah I think i was second behind you.

I opted for 2 day shipping since it ended up still being $10 cheaper than paying NY state sales tax from B&H.
I will stick with B&H only if it happens to come before Newegg ships though.


----------



## Ardi

Pre Order/BackOrder Summary:

Pre Sales Order Number:xxxxxxx
Pre Sales Order Date:
8/25/2014 12:28:10 PM


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> How did you get an amazon pre-order? I can't find it on amazon.


no he is saying if he get a preorder from them lol.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> 12:29:52PM
> 
> I'm looking good so far!


I never liked you anyway.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim2k4*
> 
> Been lurking this thread for what seems like months now, but wanted to post got my newegg preroder in!
> 
> Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:30:53 PM


Welcome, and grats.


----------



## jtw473

Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:26:17 PM


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> How did you get an amazon pre-order? I can't find it on amazon.


I didn't get one. They still haven't put up the monitor. I was saying that if I'm lucky enough to score an Amazon order between now and tomorrow morning, and if Fry's actually gets one in tomorrow (they have confirmation of that transfer order), then I'll let this lovely thread know so that lucky sap can pick up the one I ordered @ Irving Fry's.


----------



## Skrillion

Ok nevermind I'm like 5-6th in line from Newegg. they must have got like 10-15 preorders im guessing?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:26:17 PM


26? Wow that's early


----------



## Burke888

NewEgg sold out very quickly!!!! Funny over the weekend I have been F5ing about every 30 minutes manually, and I missed out right when they came in stock!
Congrats to everyone who was able to Pre-Order! This is going to be an awesome monitor!!!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Pre Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 12:26:17 PM


Grats rampage. Nice timestamp.


----------



## adamski07

I feel like I was the last person to get the pre-order in. In my emaill, time stamp is 12:37:25 PM.







Hoping that they have enough for all of us!


----------



## zeroibis

Honestly I expected it to go on sale sometime after noon PST today so I made sure I was especially ready from that point on.

Now begins the next journey for the 880 and compatible full cover WC blocks...


----------



## Skrillion

OCnet should give jtw473 an emblazed gold F5 seal next to his name and rep.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

I had it auto refreshing every 20 seconds but like I said I may have dozed off for a couple minutes or my chrome didnt allow it to refresh fast enough.


----------



## zeroknight

Sigh, I was busy helping terribad administrative employees got back to my desk about 1 minute after the last person has noted they were able to get theirs. Had the pre-order button up on my screen and everything and it kept removing from cart. I'm so salty right now as I was refreshing all day today until I finally had to get up and go do something trivial. Only thing saltier than me right now is the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## grim2k4

Yeah I am hoping to go from my 670 to an 880 when they launch to get the most out of this monitor.


----------



## GizmoDuck

so newegg got less than 2 dozen? For a major release like this, it seems ridiculous. I bet a ton go on sale tomorrow.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> I am beyond irritated. I left for 10 min to pick up my wife then this... just wow....


haha I feel you. I went to take a shower.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Sort of off-topic, but Amazon-related. Just wanted to mention this to folks who may be interested and missed it during the chaos of this launch:

Amazon just bought Twitch. Straight up:

http://www.twitch.tv/p/thankyou

Calling it now: Amazon Prime = free twitch turbo


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> Sigh, I was busy helping terribad administrative employees got back to my desk about 1 minute after the last person has noted they were able to get theirs. Had the pre-order button up on my screen and everything and it kept removing from cart. I'm so salty right now as I was refreshing all day today until I finally had to get up and go do something trivial. Only thing saltier than me right now is the Pacific Ocean.


Im with you bro... literally the same exact type of senario. Just wow, I could punch a kitten


----------



## Burke888

As I said earlier I really don't expect each retailer to be getting more than 10 of these. This seems to a very limited release.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Sort of off-topic, but Amazon-related. Just wanted to mention this to folks who may be interested and missed it during the chaos of this launch:
> 
> Amazon just bought Twitch. Straight up:
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/p/thankyou
> 
> Calling it now: Amazon Prime = free twitch turbo


WHAT

so much for google?!


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> WHAT
> 
> so much for google?!


Amazon wanted it more, I guess. To the tune of "over 1 billion dollars"


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Now, maybe they could buyout Asus so they can actually get the splash page for this monitor up instead of lagging behind every other etailer in the USA.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Im with you bro... literally the same exact type of senario. Just wow, I could punch a kitten


Yea I am so unhappy right now. I had been carefully following the NewEgg page all weekend and last week, refreshing constantly. I missed it when it really mattered. I am beyond angry.


----------



## Descadent

that's good for twitch! jesus why i didn't i create twitch.. all your swifts would belong to me


----------



## Drebinx

So when asus said they had to slow-ship them to the us because of the large quantity they meant 25...lol


----------



## Skrillion

Amazon too busy buying Twitch than ordering 10 monitors from Asus. How dare they


----------



## writer21

I was just chatting with newegg and the guy said they will have 149 of this monitor for sale tomorrow lol. Very specific number but thats what he said. Off to the races tomorrow!


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Yea I am so unhappy right now. I had been carefully following the NewEgg page all weekend and last week, refreshing constantly. I missed it when it really mattered. I am beyond angry.


We can only hope for microcenter to miraculously be getting some in Columbus given the HQ and all. :/

(Yes, I know they weren't outright listed as a retailer getting them right away)


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I was just chatting with newegg and the guy said they will have 149 of this monitor for sale tomorrow lol. Very specific number but thats what he said. Off to the races tomorrow!


Did he say what time they would be up?


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Did he say what time they would be up?


When page monitor goes off!


----------



## writer21

No just that they would have 149 of them which I found weird but that's what he said.


----------



## GizmoDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I was just chatting with newegg and the guy said they will have 149 of this monitor for sale tomorrow lol. Very specific number but thats what he said. Off to the races tomorrow!


Could mean tomorrow as in 12:01 AM??!?!?


----------



## Pikaru

I'll probably be canceling my B&H order tomorrow if anyone's interested


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GizmoDuck*
> 
> Could mean tomorrow as in 12:01 AM??!?!?


I doubt it


----------



## writer21

If that is the case and amazon is not going to be out till the 1st I might just go newegg and hope for the best.


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> When page monitor goes off!


I don't get internet access at work







. I doubt they have something like that for an android phone.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'll probably be canceling my B&H order tomorrow if anyone's interested


Only way I'm cancelling b&h is if I place an order somewhere else and it ships before b&h. Their return policy seems sound and people vouch for them. Plus I have confirmation from a rep that the return policy and protection plan cover dead pixels.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'll probably be canceling my B&H order tomorrow if anyone's interested


110% interested lol, i couldnt get it touch with them on live chat it just gave be a blank window when i tried. I wanted to know when and if it will show on their site again for order. Being in NJ and them in NY i dont have to pay tax and shipping will be fast.


----------



## zeroknight

If they are going up tomorrow and the earliest it could go up with be 12:01 AM. However, keep in mind New Egg is Pacific time zone based and it would likely mean 3:01 AM EST in that case.


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I was just chatting with newegg and the guy said they will have 149 of this monitor for sale tomorrow lol. Very specific number but thats what he said. Off to the races tomorrow!


If this is true I'm going to be a lot less salty all day. With that many available we could probably cover everyone here and maybe a few other sites that are 100% going to purchase it?


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> I don't get internet access at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I doubt they have something like that for an android phone.


There is an android app for that!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=lv.mat1ss.android.pagemon&hl=en

Once you get it set just right it works like a charm.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> If this is true I'm going to be a lot less salty all day. With that many available we could probably cover everyone here and maybe a few other sites that are 100% going to purchase it?


We shall see. How much is new egg's 2 day shipping?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> If this is true I'm going to be a lot less salty all day. With that many available we could probably cover everyone here and maybe a few other sites that are 100% going to purchase it?


There are a 148 people reading this thread. I highly doubt 149 will cover even OCN :X.


----------



## Descadent

why wouldn't they just open the preorders again if they got 149?! make no sense


----------



## adamski07

edit: THIS ^


----------



## GizmoDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why wouldn't they just open the preorders again if they got 149?! make no sense


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why wouldn't they just open the preorders again if they got 149?! make no sense


Yea there's no way they are getting anymore of these anytime soon. I am very bummed that I missed out but I am not holding onto false hope. I'll check back in at the end of the year when more come in stock.


----------



## Descadent

page monitor keeps going off for no reason!!!


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> There is an android app for that!
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=lv.mat1ss.android.pagemon&hl=en
> 
> Once you get it set just right it works like a charm.


Thanks! I'm all set up now!


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why wouldn't they just open the preorders again if they got 149?! make no sense


My guess is because you underestimate just how many people were doing the same thing as us. 150 could have gone in 10 minutes easily.


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> There are a 148 people reading this thread. I highly doubt 149 will cover even OCN :X.


not everyone is buying it and a decent chunk already got pre-order.


----------



## CapnBiggles

*raises hand* I'm not buying, if that helps.









Waiting on Amazon mostly.


----------



## Zepharus

5:07:15 PM Agent Fenny L.: I do apologize, Charles. From our system, I show there are over 200 pre-orders waiting for this item, so I'm unable to guarantee if you can purchase this item as soon as it is released tomorrow.

These dudes.... incompetence


----------



## chuuurles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> 5:07:15 PM Agent Fenny L.: I do apologize, Charles. From our system, I show there are over 200 pre-orders waiting for this item, so I'm unable to guarantee if you can purchase this item as soon as it is released tomorrow.
> 
> These dudes.... incompetence


is that newegg?


----------



## Fiercy

Hell yeaaa.. thinking my 12.30 order time is good!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> *raises hand* I'm not buying, if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on Amazon mostly.


yeah when i think about it kinda partially my reason as well that i cancelled the newegg order... amazon's return policy....especially after having 3x ips 1440p for 2 years this month, the tn still scares me...but i'm dieing to have less motion blur


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hell yeaaa.. thinking my 12.30 order time is good!


What is your timestamp from your confirmation email?


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> What is your timestamp from your confirmation email?


Pre Sales Order Date:
8/25/2014 12:30:17 PM


----------



## WompaStompa11

Was traveling in Austin and stopped by Fry's. One Swift was sold and the other was on hold. The Fry's employee took my number and I left. 15 minutes later they called me and said I could get the monitor! The other guy was 'unable to pickup' or something. Paid over $1k with 3 year warranty (which I can cancel anytime and get partial refund). The warranty covers me if there is one single dead pixel or anything else. Don't get to use it until tomorrow. Canceling B&H and Newegg today.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Was traveling in Austin and stopped by Fry's. One Swift was sold and the other was on hold. The Fry's employee took my number and I left. 15 minutes later they called me and said I could get the monitor! The other guy was 'unable to pickup' or something. Paid over $1k with 3 year warranty (which I can cancel anytime and get partial refund). The warranty covers me if there is one single dead pixel or anything else. Don't get to use it until tomorrow. Canceling B&H and Newegg today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Grats.


----------



## jhall001

tried canceling tiger direct and was told they could only request a cancel from the dirtributor. if it arrived I should refuse delivery. do you know if these items require a signature? its going to be hard to refuse delivery if they just drop it off at my door.


----------



## TANN3R

Newegg.ca shipped my monitor out today via Purolator! I hope it's here for Wednesday (my day off)


----------



## jhall001

did you just order it 2 hours ago?


----------



## TANN3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhall001*
> 
> did you just order it 2 hours ago?


Ordered it at 8pm EST on Thursday 8/21/2014.


----------



## adamski07

Finally received Newegg.com - Order Confirmation:









"Thank you for shopping at Newegg.com

We're delighted we had what you were looking for!

Your order should be processed and ready to be shipped within 24-48 hours.* Below is your order confirmation. Please keep a copy for your records."

Order Summary:
Sales Order Number: xxxxxxxxx
Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 2:06:08 PM

EDIT: Payment Charged!


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> I know Arma is not recommended above 1080. Battlefield hass always had dual gpu problems. Day-z is in alpha or beta and uses an engine based off Arma's. Now I bet overhead view games are amazing on this thing. When I get mine I will be trying every game I play currently with one gpu and sli.


Not a clue where this comes from mate I've played arma for over 10years. Since 2007 on a 2560x1600 dell. Never had a problem higher res means you can disable or reduce aa so it balances out. Seems a lot of ppl new to high resolution scare mongering. It's nothing like the impact you would expect.


----------



## mbreslin

Newegg preorder changed from preorder/backorder to order. My card was charged.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I feel like I was the last person to get the pre-order in. In my emaill, time stamp is 12:37:25 PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping that they have enough for all of us!


Nice order verification done:thumb: with mine. wow it's in packing process now might get shipped tonight.


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Newegg preorder changed from preorder/backorder to order. My card was charged.


same here, looks like we made it







woo..let this all be over soon lol..too much stress









Order Summary:
Sales Order Number: xxxxxxx
Sales Order Date: 8/25/2014 2:06:07 PM


----------



## Fiercy

Yep my order was charged to.. I would be super happy if they ship today too


----------



## ourmachine

On a whim I check to see if Tiger direct had any in-stock and they do. I have never ordered anything from them, i prefer amazon or newegg, mostly because I never liked there site layout . Has anyone ordered from them lately?


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Not a clue where this comes from mate I've played arma for over 10years. Since 2007 on a 2560x1600 dell. Never had a problem higher res means you can disable or reduce aa so it balances out. Seems a lot of ppl new to high resolution scare mongering. It's nothing like the impact you would expect.


I am new but my GeForce experience says 1440p is not reccommended for Arma 3.

I don't use it to adjust my games but it does give you a good idea for optimal settings.


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhall001*
> 
> tried canceling tiger direct and was told they could only request a cancel from the dirtributor. if it arrived I should refuse delivery. do you know if these items require a signature? its going to be hard to refuse delivery if they just drop it off at my door.


im pretty confident that we will have our orders cancelled well before they will be able to ship any product..1-2 business days to get a refund


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ourmachine*
> 
> On a whim I check to see if Tiger direct had any in-stock and they do. I have never ordered anything from them, i prefer amazon or newegg, mostly because I never liked there site layout . Has anyone ordered from them lately?


yes they are just fine, go for it.


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ourmachine*
> 
> On a whim I check to see if Tiger direct had any in-stock and they do. I have never ordered anything from them, i prefer amazon or newegg, mostly because I never liked there site layout . Has anyone ordered from them lately?


i just cancelled my order with them. i (and a few others on this thread as well i believe) are under the impression that they have no clue when the drop ship will happen..they are just stringing orders along. i would not recommend dealing with them for this product. newegg and amazon are the ways to go imo!


----------



## Descadent

tigerdirect wants $20 for ground and $80 for next day -_- to ship it. obviously newegg and amazon are cheaper.

where are you ammmazzon


----------



## adamski07

Tiget Direct has no idea when the item will ship out. They will just transfer your order to a 3rd party vendor. I cancelled mine and was told to just refuse the items once it arrives to get refund.

Update: newegg order is now packaging!!


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polypro*
> 
> im pretty confident that we will have our orders cancelled well before they will be able to ship any product..1-2 business days to get a refund


Tiger are just being honest with how these are being distributed. They were confirmed from Asus with frys amazon newegg ect being initial suppliers, I'm confident our orders will just emerge,as dropping from distribution you rarely get notifications, just turns up at your door.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Tiget Direct has no idea when the item will ship out. They will just transfer your order to a 3rd party vendor.
> 
> Update: newegg order is now packaging!!


Mine too. Now the question is... when do I cancel my preorder with B&H.
Or do i just hold it for now.


----------



## Baasha

I spoke to someone at Fry's who said some guy bought an open box "demo" unit (with all sorts of fingerprints etc. (ewww.)) for $800... no box nothing..


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Mine too. Now the question is... when do I cancel my preorder with B&H.
> Or do i just hold it for now.


I already cancelled my B&H as my status on newegg now changed to "Packaging" If you managed to pre-order it at newegg earlier and received a packaging status, then go ahead and just cancel your b&h.


----------



## DRen72

My Saturday TigerDirect order that was supposed to ship today, obviously did not. I'm aggravated about it but sort of suspected it would happen. I could cancel, but I have my order in at least. If I cancelled there is no guarantee I'd get in a new order elsewhere. So...I'll wait and see unless I can 100% get one somewhere else sooner.

Food for thought for others here that have a TD order.

They might actually ship tomorrow.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I spoke to someone at Fry's who said some guy bought an open box "demo" unit (with all sorts of fingerprints etc. (ewww.)) for $800... no box nothing..


I would for $600


----------



## Skrillion

Yeah that's what I meant, my Newegg preorder is packaging. Looks like whomever's next on the B&H list will get next dibs.


----------



## Descadent

auto notify now gone from newegg. just says out of stock


----------



## xSociety

Help me Amazon, you're my only hope!


----------



## Fiercy

Mine is not saying packaging still verification even though card charged(( Do you think there is a chance they ship today?


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Mine is not saying packaging still verification even though card charged(( Do you think there is a chance they ship today?


did you look at your online banking? could be they are still trying to get the funds, i had this happen to me once before.


----------



## Easty

https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/status/504027204896825345

Looks like Asus may be considering the tshirt with the quote, I mentioned in this forum. See above link for picture they provided. Go comment to show interest.


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Tiger are just being honest with how these are being distributed. They were confirmed from Asus with frys amazon newegg ect being initial suppliers, I'm confident our orders will just emerge,as dropping from distribution you rarely get notifications, just turns up at your door.


that makes sense but i dont like how i spoke to multiple reps who assured me that it would be shipping out today. and i remember a post where they told the person that it was not a drop ship. it just seems like they are being less than 100% honest in order to secure orders.


----------



## Mand12

Wow is this thread moving fast. Is this level of activity typical for a pre-launch thread?


----------



## blackforce

Still says it over here.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I spoke to someone at Fry's who said some guy bought an open box "demo" unit (with all sorts of fingerprints etc. (ewww.)) for $800... no box nothing..


So ? You do realize it hasn't even been on display for more than 48 hours, right ?


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> did you look at your online banking? could be they are still trying to get the funds, i had this happen to me once before.


hmm mine is still on order verification as well even though i have a temp auth from them


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Wow is this thread moving fast. Is this level of activity typical for a pre-launch thread?


I've never seen this much of a frenzy about a product, that's for sure!


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Mine is not saying packaging still verification even though card charged(( Do you think there is a chance they ship today?


From my experiences with Newegg. They usually stop shipping at 3PM PST.


----------



## ssgwright

newegg usa was saying auto notify now it says out of stock again lol


----------



## ourmachine

Same, any idea when it will be available to order from amazon US.

EDIT: So basically Newegg changed the item from a chance to having some available to order tomorrow to being out of stock, until they get another shipment is my assumption.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> From my experiences with Newegg. They usually stop shipping at 3PM PST.


wrong i have seen them ship at 6pm at night, my titans got shipped at 5:30 pm along with a 3930 cpu.


----------



## Brandon23153

Newegg did go from out of stock back to auto-notify then back to out of stock again. I was able to slip my email address in for the short amount of time it was back up


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> So ? You do realize it hasn't even been on display for more than 48 hours, right ?


Best way to ensure there are no dead pixels. That's what I will be doing when I return my current one.


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polypro*
> 
> hmm mine is still on order verification as well even though i have a temp auth from them


woot! mine just went to packaging as i was on hold to talk to a rep lol







just make sure you see that temp auth guys!


----------



## pathfindercod

Lol, I was able to get 7 of my 12 email addresses in before they changed it.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

My newegg order went to order charged and is now in packaging. I put it on my preferred account with no payments/no interest for 12months and free rush processing!

Order placed at 8/25/2014 12:34:09 PM

Went to packaging 8/25/2014 2:06:07 PM


----------



## pathfindercod

Dang I missed they even had them available to actually order?! :/


----------



## Fiercy

Talked to a guy from newegg my order is also packaging. He sad super high chance of shipping it early tomorrow. So just 2 days to wait left.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> wrong i have seen them ship at 6pm at night, my titans got shipped at 5:30 pm along with a 3930 cpu.


I have ordered many things from Newegg and never shipped after 3PM. I guess It could be a timezone thing...


----------



## vulcan78

Everyone who works at Newegg likely picked up the first wave. Asus builds up the hype for nearly a year and then sends out units in 10's instead of by the thousands in the first wave. Golf clap. Also, considering the extremely small sample size here on this forum, having two people out of maybe 8? reporting dead pixels isn't reassuring. For $800 + this monitor BETTER be friggin flawless or its going back. As others have noted, yes manufacturing processes are not perfect, but with strict quality control, which is curiously absent with this $800 monitor, YOU CAN inspect each and every monitor for dead pixels before passing them on to the consumer. Entire monitor is already assembled by human robots in China earning $12 a day, what's the overhead of another wage-slave sitting at the end of some assembly-line briefly booting these up and looking for dead-pixels? Well, if they can't even do that with an $800 monitor I have absolutely ZERO compunction about boxing it up and returning it to them at their expense.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys,

I posted about 25 pages back about having problems with the new screen and stuttering, with or without sli.

Well I discovered it was my new ducky keyboard










I had inadvertently set the key rate to maximum, which was causing issues with all games. Returned it to 1x rate and now all good









What an idiot I am. Sorry for the scare.

I can now tell you that the screen and games are running smoothly









Cheers

Rob


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Everyone who works at Newegg likely picked up the first wave. Asus builds up the hype for nearly a year and then sends out units in 10's instead of by the thousands in the first wave. Golf clap. Also, considering the extremely small sample size here on this forum, having two people out of maybe 8? reporting dead pixels isn't reassuring. For $800 + this monitor BETTER be friggin flawless or its going back. As others have noted, yes manufacturing processes are not perfect, but with strict quality control, which is curiously absent with this $800 monitor, YOU CAN inspect each and every monitor for dead pixels before passing them on to the consumer. Entire monitor is already assembled by human robots in China earning $12 a day, what's the overhead of another wage-slave sitting at the end of some assembly-line briefly booting these up and looking for dead-pixels? Well, if they can't even do that with an $800 monitor I have absolutely ZERO compunction about boxing it up and returning it to them at their expense.


My goodness dood... you are more negative than my mother, and that is sayin something.


----------



## Descadent

mhm


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I posted about 25 pages back about having problems with the new screen and stuttering, with or without sli.
> 
> Well I discovered it was my new ducky keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had inadvertently set the key rate to maximum, which was causing issues with all games. Returned it to 1x rate and now all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an idiot I am. Sorry for the scare.
> 
> I can now tell you that the screen and games are running smoothly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Good to hear! Thank you for the update !


----------



## zeroibis

Wait so if I managed to order one of these today I also get a job at Newegg?


----------



## Zepharus

I Canceled my TD order as they were jerking me around. I took a little time to have some fun with the rep... I thought Id post to lighten the mood in here for us that got ZIP today.

https://imageshack.com/i/f0wNwk7ij


----------



## Descadent

second week in september?!

man NOONE has a clue about this monitor...amazon has no clue...even newegg is like got 190 but ain't got them up for sale until tomorrow even knowing we did some preorders...TD is like yeah well INSTOCK....two weeks from now...


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> I Canceled my TD order as they were jerking me around. I took a little time to have some fun with the rep... I thought Id post to lighten the mood in here for us that got ZIP today.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0wNwk7ij


Haha nice. I can't believe how deceptive they are. Never buying from TD again.


----------



## thunder1990

Tiger Direct

Chat reference number: 135758

| 25.08.2014 18:07:34 | Paolo Gatto: Hello Terri, my name is Paolo Gatto, how
may I help you?
| 25.08.2014 18:07:59 | Terri: Do you have Item#: OSU-102583702 | Model#: PG278Q
in stock?
| 25.08.2014 18:08:14 | Terri: Or is it a pre order
| 25.08.2014 18:09:02 | Paolo Gatto: let me look into that for you sir
| 25.08.2014 18:11:15 | Paolo Gatto: those are pre-orders sir , but we are
getting stock in on 09/13


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> So ? You do realize it hasn't even been on display for more than 48 hours, right ?


so? So buying a monitor that's been manhandled by various people without the original packaging etc. is something I won't do.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> so? So buying a monitor that's been manhandled by various people without the original packaging etc. is something I won't do.


I don't see why not. Taking it out of the box and touching it may cause depreciation in the price but a couple days of touching isn't putting any real wear and tear on the monitor. It's right there for you to check for scratches, make sure the connectors are still tight, check for bad pixels, etc.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/status/504027204896825345
> 
> Looks like Asus may be considering the tshirt with the quote, I mentioned in this forum. See above link for picture they provided. Go comment to show interest.


Odd it won't let me reply to the tweet. The button is greyed out.


----------



## blackforce

my order has shipped from new egg should be here thursday.









8/25/2014 Inv #117493391 Shipped Refund Replace
Order xxxxxxxxxx
/ Pre-Order #1586345 $809.78


----------



## Iano

Picked up a swift today @ Fry's and I'm not having any luck getting it to work /w G-sync enabled. On 340.52 my system will reboot. On 337.88 I get some artifacts for a split second and the display driver will crash. If I disable G-sync everything works fine. Running a GTX 670. Tried 2 sets of cables. Any thoughts?


----------



## zeroknight

So, just curious, has anyone tried Best Buys yet for info since they are supposed to be another major retailer carrying them?


----------



## Fishballs

Sooo Where is that post-flame-small.gif The Official Asus ROG Swift PG278Q Owner's Club post-flame-small.gif because my monitor arrives tomorrow!


----------



## adamski07

NEWEGG ORDER HAS BEEN SHIPPED!!!!








































sorry for all caps.









just cleaned my desk for this. Still figuring out where to place it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> So, just curious, has anyone tried Best Buys yet for info since they are supposed to be another major retailer carrying them?


i wouldn't hold my breath for them having it in store

and wow yall's has been shipped...i shouldn't have cancelled i wasn't expecting them to be shipped until wednesday like the stupid email and google confirmation email said thinking it would get delievered when i would of been go for labor day weekend.... bahhhhhhhhh






































AMAZON COME ON


----------



## Fiercy

So for some of you newegg did ship todays preoders today?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iano*
> 
> Picked up a swift today @ Fry's and I'm not having any luck getting it to work /w G-sync enabled. On 340.52 my system will reboot. On 337.88 I get some artifacts for a split second and the display driver will crash. If I disable G-sync everything works fine. Running a GTX 670. Tried 2 sets of cables. Any thoughts?


Which game are you playing? Try a different one.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> NEWEGG ORDER HAS BEEN SHIPPED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for all caps.


You got 2?!?!


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> NEWEGG ORDER HAS BEEN SHIPPED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for all caps.


What was your order time? It recently went packaging for me It went to packaging a little bit late 10-20 mins from some of the guys here. I hope I get it shipped today to ;(


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> You got 2?!?!


not all mine. Was asked to get one for my bro.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> What was your order time? It recently went packaging for me It went to packaging a little bit late 10-20 mins from some of the guys here. I hope I get it shipped today to ;(


\\

I was 7 mins behind from the first guy who posted here.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> So for some of you newegg did ship todays preoders today?


They probably just created and printed off the UPS/Fedex tag. Probably hasn't left the warehouse yet. So newegg system probably just set the status as "Shipped".


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> NEWEGG ORDER HAS BEEN SHIPPED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for all caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cleaned my desk for this. Still figuring out where to place it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man knew they would ship today, i got 2 day shipping should be here thursday.


----------



## Iano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Which game are you playing? Try a different one.


Tried Diablo 3, Ultra Street Fighter IV, and some Unreal Engine demos I was checking out with my Rift. Same results in all, the UE demos are the most "tolerant" of the issue and crash nicely not forcing me to reboot.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> What was your order time? It recently went packaging for me It went to packaging a little bit late 10-20 mins from some of the guys here. I hope I get it shipped today to ;(


You may still get it shipped, they ship late also.


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iano*
> 
> Picked up a swift today @ Fry's and I'm not having any luck getting it to work /w G-sync enabled. On 340.52 my system will reboot. On 337.88 I get some artifacts for a split second and the display driver will crash. If I disable G-sync everything works fine. Running a GTX 670. Tried 2 sets of cables. Any thoughts?


I think the issue is your GTX 670. I thought the minimum requirement is a 770??


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> I think the issue is your GTX 670. I thought the minimum requirement is a 770??


I think you are correct, 770 and above.


----------



## Iano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> I think the issue is your GTX 670. I thought the minimum requirement is a 770??


The g-sync page shows it as supported. Unless there's some Swift-specific requirement that needs higher.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync/supported-gpus


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Odd it won't let me reply to the tweet. The button is greyed out.


Maybe link is fudge. I'm on my phone so difficult to look at.

Check out @Brian_Easty's Tweet: https://twitter.com/Brian_Easty/status/502952461779230720

Or search ASUSUSA and look at their post.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> I think the issue is your GTX 670. I thought the minimum requirement is a 770??


The minimum supported GPU is GTX 650 TI Boost.


----------



## XPAN7ER

I pulled this out of the manual on there support page, hope this helps.

Note:
G-SYNC supported NVIDIA GPUs: GeForce GTX TITAN Black, GeForce GTX TITAN, GeForce GTX
780 Ti, GeForce GTX 780, GeForce GTX 770, GeForce GTX 760, GeForce GTX 750 Ti, GeForce GTX
750, GeForce GTX 690, GeForce GTX 680, GeForce GTX 670, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, GeForce GTX
660, GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST. For other GPUs, please contact the manufactures whether they
can support or not.
The monitor is purposely supporting the NVIDIA G-SYNC technology and targeting NVIDIA graphics
solutions. The low resolution modes (640x480, 800x600, 1024x768) are not the supported timings of
the monitor.


----------



## mkyeny

Hey guys, I've been keeping pretty close tabs on this thread for awhile, but I don't recall seeing anyone compare the colors of the swift to the 24" BenQ monitors like the xl2420z/xl2411z. I've read the reviews of both and the general opinion is that the BenQ 24" monitors are pretty average in color representation yet the swift gets a lot of praise for its colors despite its TN limitation.

Just curious if anyone who has both can give their first hand experience/opinion on how much better or insignificant the color difference is. If its not really night and day I think I'd prefer the cheaper options. Thanks.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkyeny*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been keeping pretty close tabs on this thread for awhile, but I don't recall seeing anyone compare the colors of the swift to the 24" BenQ monitors like the xl2420z/xl2411z. I've read the reviews of both and the general opinion is that the BenQ 24" monitors are pretty average in color representation yet the swift gets a lot of praise for its colors despite its TN limitation.
> 
> Just curious if anyone who has both can give their first hand experience/opinion on how much better or insignificant the color difference is. If its not really night and day I think I'd prefer the cheaper options. Thanks.


I have xl2420z I will post here my impressions I also have a u2410 so I will compare to both.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Maybe link is fudge. I'm on my phone so difficult to look at.
> 
> Check out @Brian_Easty's Tweet: https://twitter.com/Brian_Easty/status/502952461779230720
> 
> Or search ASUSUSA and look at their post.


I figured out the problem. I had too many words and forgot that tweets are limited to 140 characters.


----------



## mkyeny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I have xl2420z I will post here my impressions I also have a u2410 so I will compare to both.


Thanks mate, I really appreciate that.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Was traveling in Austin and stopped by Fry's. One Swift was sold and the other was on hold. The Fry's employee took my number and I left. 15 minutes later they called me and said I could get the monitor! The other guy was 'unable to pickup' or something. Paid over $1k with 3 year warranty (which I can cancel anytime and get partial refund). The warranty covers me if there is one single dead pixel or anything else. Don't get to use it until tomorrow. Canceling B&H and Newegg today.


Gratz!

Yea I got the 2 year warranty on the monitor.....this way I'm cover in case something happens and I don't have to mess with Asus customer service.


----------



## Tuurbo

Do i need to buy any cables (other than whats included with the monitor) to make it work with my GTX 780 SLI?


----------



## Irelia Supreme

I'm so freaking sad that i missed the pre-order on newegg. And i feel for everyone who didnt get it yet. Does anyone have an idea of when we might be able to order this bad boy? Its as if they are selling 10 monitors at a time.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> My newegg order went to order charged and is now in packaging. I put it on my preferred account with no payments/no interest for 12months and free rush processing!
> 
> Order placed at 8/25/2014 12:34:09 PM
> 
> Went to packaging 8/25/2014 2:06:07 PM


When you paid for it was it done as a pre order or an actual instock purchase considering that the preferred no payments/interest promotion doesn't cover pre order transactions even when purchased on a preferred account.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Do i need to buy any cables (other than whats included with the monitor) to make it work with my GTX 780 SLI?


You are good, it comes with a DP cable


----------



## Iano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iano*
> 
> Picked up a swift today @ Fry's and I'm not having any luck getting it to work /w G-sync enabled. On 340.52 my system will reboot. On 337.88 I get some artifacts for a split second and the display driver will crash. If I disable G-sync everything works fine. Running a GTX 670. Tried 2 sets of cables. Any thoughts?


Figured it out thanks to this thread:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/754447/geforce-drivers/gsync-and-the-latest-beta-driver-340-43/

I have an Oculus Rift DK2 and it looks like there's some conflict with their software. I uninstalled the Oculus drivers & software, rebooted, and G-sync works properly now. Hopefully they'll get the software working in harmony soon.


----------



## pathfindercod

I remember amazon was a week maybe two after newegg on the 4k monitor recently...


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Mine shipped but no tracking # yet from newegg. I hope i get it tomorrow


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> When you paid for it was it done as a pre order or an actual instock purchase considering that the preferred no payments/interest promotion doesn't cover pre order transactions even when purchased on a preferred account.


It was the same pre order everyone else did. I dont know if it doesnt cover pre orders, im just stating what I got in my emails.


----------



## pathfindercod

Might go to fry's in Atlanta tomorrow..


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Mine shipped but no tracking # yet from newegg. I hope i get it tomorrow


Just now? Mine still shows packaging.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Just now? Mine still shows packaging.


Nah it went to shipping like 2 hours ago. It actually says shipped now.


----------



## Ricey20

In case I do get a dead or stuck pixel, anyone have any experience with NE on monitor replacements since I hear Asus' policy stinks?


----------



## Skrillion

My Newegg order says shipped as well.
Still haven't cancelled B&H yet, i'm debating about either calling them at 9am to do it... Or just keeping both orders.
Then i could just make the best use of each's 30 day return policy, to cover myself in the event I get one with a bad screen. If say B&H allows me to get it first, i'll keep it if it looks like there's no dead pixels, etc... and just wont accept the Newegg delivery. And Vice versa.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mkyeny*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been keeping pretty close tabs on this thread for awhile, but I don't recall seeing anyone compare the colors of the swift to the 24" BenQ monitors like the xl2420z/xl2411z. I've read the reviews of both and the general opinion is that the BenQ 24" monitors are pretty average in color representation yet the swift gets a lot of praise for its colors despite its TN limitation.
> 
> Just curious if anyone who has both can give their first hand experience/opinion on how much better or insignificant the color difference is. If its not really night and day I think I'd prefer the cheaper options. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I have xl2420z I will post here my impressions I also have a u2410 so I will compare to both.
Click to expand...

I have a few nice glossy IPS monitors (Overlord X270OCs) to compare with the Swift if that helps.

The color accuracy of the Swift is even better than I can calibrate my X270OC IPS to but the Swift does seem slightly washed out v.s. the IPS during normal use. I think this effect is due to the viewing angle, if you are slightly above a perfect 90° the screen washes out. This means that the meter looking at a small spot from exactly 90° measures perfect color, gamma, and contrast but the user experience is slightly washed out.

After playing on the Swift as much as I could in the time I have owned it I will say the picture quality is *great*. I do no feel that I am sacrificing color quality for motion quality moving from the X270OC to the Swift. I am sacrificing viewing angles (these are noticeable even when at the sweet spot) for better motion quality and a better calibration. I mostly notice the better calibration it in the gamma as both screens have very good color after calibrating the X270OC but the color accuracy is still better on the Swift. You can see detail very well in games and it really looks great.

From reading a lot of posts on this subject I will say most people seem to have no idea what color accuracy means or how to judge it. Looking "more saturated" does not necessarily mean that a screen has better color. The Swift has almost perfect color accuracy due to the factory calibration, it is much better than most IPS screens, but the viewing angle issues cause the color to appear off anywhere that isn't at exactly 90° to the viewer (it is a TN after all).

I guess what I am saying is that a factory calibrated Swift really does have as perfect color as a TN can have, it is just as or more accurate than any IPS screen I have calibrated*.

On my PG278Q I measured less than 1 dE (0.97 max dE) on every gray scale point _out of the box_ and all the color saturation points look very good. Even the primaries are only about 5 dE away, much better than most back-lights.

There is no banding in any of the gradient test patterns I have tried. No shadow crush and all highlights are visible. It really is an amazingly good calibration and screen.

TFTCentral measured the BenQ XL2420Z with an average color error of 3.6 dE with a max of 7.2 while they measured the PG278Q with an average color error of 0.6 with a max of 1.3 dE. 2 dE or above is about where it is possible for people to be able to tell the color isn't right. Out of the box the Swift is much more accurate than the XL2420Z.

* Note: I have never had the pleasure of using a good factory calibrated "professional" IPS panel, only general purpose or gaming screens.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> My Newegg order says shipped as well.
> Still haven't cancelled B&H yet, i'm debating about either calling them at 9am to do it... Or just keeping both orders.
> Then i could just make the best use of each's 30 day return policy, to cover myself in the event I get one with a bad screen. If say B&H allows me to get it first, i'll keep it if it looks like there's no dead pixels, etc... and just wont accept the Newegg delivery. And Vice versa.


Damn mine hasn't shipped yet. Still says packaging :/ Although I doubt they are actually shipped but just a label printed and they will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Burke888

Any tips for how to score one of these one Amazon? I can't even find a product page. I tried Live Chatting a few customer service reps but they had no clue. Best answer I got was that they would E-Mail me when they start to carry the product.


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Ok everyone, have not had a chance to play around with the monitor since I picked it up this afternoon at Frys due to father duties.I finally got around to play some multiplayer BF4 on the monitor.

Game runs amazing! I read earlier someone was having stutter issues in SLI, I'm not having any of those issues. I'm running two 780 Ti and G-Sync makes BF4 more enjoyable, no more tear screen. I have no lag input and my fps still run over 90. I have all settings maxed out.

Still need to test BioShock Infinite and Batman series games. Over all I'm happy with my purchase and here to report I have no dead pixels on my panel.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Damn mine hasn't shipped yet. Still says packaging :/ Although I doubt they are actually shipped but just a label printed and they will ship tomorrow.


Idk, it says on the road and I know in NJ my company ships fedex till 5 and it went to shipped before 5 PST. So it's possible it went out today. According to newegg they automatically email tracking information at 6:30 PST. So I guess i'll find out in the next 5 minutes.

Yep just got tracking:

Estimated delivery :
Tues 8/26/2014 by 8:00 pm

Woot!


----------



## podaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> ... I read earlier someone was having stutter issues in SLI, I'm not having any of those issues...


Those stutter issues turned out to be due to Oculus driver/software conflicts. Once he uninstalled that, it worked perfectly.


----------



## blackforce

just got a tracking number from newegg,will be here in two days.shipping with ontrack


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> just got a tracking number from newegg, in two days.


you always beat me too it! got mine too!









ESTIMATED DELIVERY TOMORROW!!!!!

Tracking number : xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Ship date 08/25/2014
Estimated delivery 08/26/2014

Btw, I chose 3 day delivery for $20 for two monitors. I live in Cali so yeah it is possible for it to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## DOOOLY

Damn my local store (Memory Express) has the pre order up 899$







but i will get one soon i am so in love with this monitor ! ROG SWIFT


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

So it looks like newegg does not ship orders in order. I placed my order before at least 2 of you who received shipping notice and its still in packaging


----------



## Yikes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> *The color accuracy of the Swift is even better than I can calibrate my X270OC IPS to but the Swift does seem slightly washed out v.s. the IPS during normal use.* I think this effect is due to the viewing angle, if you are slightly above a perfect 90° the screen washes out. This means that the meter looking at a small spot from exactly 90° measures perfect color, gamma, and contrast but the user experience is slightly washed out.
> 
> After playing on the Swift as much as I could in the time I have owned it I will say the picture quality is *great*. I do no feel that I am sacrificing color quality for motion quality moving from the X270OC to the Swift. I am sacrificing viewing angles (these are noticeable even when at the sweet spot) for better motion quality and a better calibration. I mostly notice the better calibration it in the gamma as both screens have very good color after calibrating the X270OC but the color accuracy is still better on the Swift. You can see detail very well in games and it really looks great.


Your statement contradicts itself. Swift has poor color accuracy due to its poor viewing angle. End of story. The center 'sweet spot' where you put the colorimeter isn't perceived elsewhere on the screen, so there is no color accuracy to speak of. This monitor is built for one purpose - gaming, and gamers care more about clear motion and low input-lag. In the heat of the gaming moment, they won't notice the inaccurate color.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> you always beat me too it! got mine too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESTIMATED DELIVERY TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> Tracking number : xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Ship date 08/25/2014
> Estimated delivery 08/26/2014
> 
> Btw, I chose 3 day delivery for $20 for two monitors. I live in Cali so yeah it is possible for it to arrive tomorrow.


yea you will get yours before i do lol, i paid for 3 day not bad for a two day.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Got lucky and picked mine up at Fry's in Downer's Grove IL a few hours ago. Experience has been absolutely mind blowing so far. I'll report back with pics/ additional feedback and answer questions anyone may have tomorrow!

Also now that quite a few ( i think at least 10 of us) own this beast can someone start a owner's club thread so people who physically have it can discuss/ fix potential or future problems?


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> So it looks like newegg does not ship orders in order. I placed my order before at least 2 of you who received shipping notice and its still in packaging


Well you are not paying for it right away that is why you did not get shipped i would guess.

My newegg order went to order charged and is now in packaging. I put it on my preferred account with no payments/no interest for 12months and free rush processing!

Order placed at 8/25/2014 12:34:09 PM

Went to packaging 8/25/2014 2:06:07 PM


----------



## Fiercy

I didn't get mine shipped today... with overnight I guess it may be because i am in Florida...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Got lucky and picked mine up at Fry's in Downer's Grove IL a few hours ago. Experience has been absolutely mind blowing so far. I'll report back with picks/ additional feedback and answer questions anyone may have tomorrow!
> 
> Also now that quite a few ( i think at least 10 of us) own this beast can someone start a owner's club thread so people who physically have it can discuss/ fix potential or future problems?


there already is a thread.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> there already is a thread.


Could I get a link? I tried searching PG278Q owners club with no luck.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Mine just went to SHIPPED!

Hopefully Thursday now!


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Could I get a link? I tried searching PG278Q owners club with no luck.


what he said....searched with no luck


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Here is the jj interview at very end


You see what they did in the background? isn't that a yet to be released motherboard in the back with the sticky tape over the name?

They can't talk about it but they can clearly show it and pretend it's not there.


----------



## mbreslin

Guys guys guys. Estimated delivery will be adjusted tomorrow when the monitors actually ship. I would be absolutely shocked if anyone who ordered today from newegg got their monitor tomorrow. If you live close and ontrac picks it up pretty early in the morning you might have a chance but I still doubt it. At any rate you'll have a solid delivery date tomorrow when ontrac picks it up.


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Could I get a link? I tried searching PG278Q owners club with no luck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> there already is a thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> what he said....searched with no luck


I went back through the thread and on page 438 http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/4370#post_22641979 the only link I saw related to an owners club is no longer a valid thread/link.

Looks like someone will have to start one.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yikes2000*
> 
> Your statement contradicts itself. Swift has poor color accuracy due to its poor viewing angle. End of story. The center 'sweet spot' where you put the colorimeter isn't perceived elsewhere on the screen, so there is no color accuracy to speak of. This monitor is built for one purpose - gaming, and gamers care more about clear motion and low input-lag. In the heat of the gaming moment, they won't notice the inaccurate color.


Saying "there is no color accuracy to speak of" makes me think you have never tried to calibrate a screen or even notice inaccurate colors at all. Wrong when viewed from an angle is way better than being wrong all the time. I have gotten to the point where I notice color issues on monitors and TVs all the time, it is a pet peeve of mine.

On the Swift skin tones look absolutely correct. Green is the right green. Yellow is the correct yellow. Magenta is magenta. The strange purple Microsoft uses for Win8 is the right strange purple. This can not be said of most of the screen I have tested. The strange purple looks much too blue on my X270OC even after calibration.

The PG278Q has viewing angle issues, of course, but the color accuracy is great. You wouldn't want to do Photoshop work on it (or the X270OC either) but for general use *the PG278Q has way better color accuracy than most screens*.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Guys guys guys. Estimated delivery will be adjusted tomorrow when the monitors actually ship. I would be absolutely shocked if anyone who ordered today from newegg got their monitor tomorrow. If you live close and ontrac picks it up pretty early in the morning you might have a chance but I still doubt it. At any rate you'll have a solid delivery date tomorrow when ontrac picks it up.


it has been picked up, ontrack on ther system says 08/27/14 for me.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Idk, it says on the road and I know in NJ my company ships fedex till 5 and it went to shipped before 5 PST. So it's possible it went out today. According to newegg they automatically email tracking information at 6:30 PST. So I guess i'll find out in the next 5 minutes.
> 
> Yep just got tracking:
> 
> Estimated delivery :
> Tues 8/26/2014 by 8:00 pm
> 
> Woot!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> you always beat me too it! got mine too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESTIMATED DELIVERY TOMORROW!!!!!
> 
> Tracking number : xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Ship date 08/25/2014
> Estimated delivery 08/26/2014
> 
> Btw, I chose 3 day delivery for $20 for two monitors. I live in Cali so yeah it is possible for it to arrive tomorrow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Guys guys guys. Estimated delivery will be adjusted tomorrow when the monitors actually ship. I would be absolutely shocked if anyone who ordered today from newegg got their monitor tomorrow. If you live close and ontrac picks it up pretty early in the morning you might have a chance but I still doubt it. At any rate you'll have a solid delivery date tomorrow when ontrac picks it up.


You got two people that look like candidates of deliveries tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Lourad

Damn TigerDirect are lying aholes!
Cancelled my order and will never use them for anything again. If you have an order with them do not think you are getting it anytime soon!

Can't believe after all the crap I went thru with TigerDirect they attempted a delivery today, because I didn't know it was coming nobody was home to answer the door. We'll UPS will be back tomorrow and I will be ready this time!


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Damn TigerDirect our lying aholes!
> Cancelled my order and will never use them for anything again. If you have an order with them do not think you are getting anytime soon!


I guess, lol.


----------



## Skrillion

Fedex tracking say mine will arrive wednesday at 4:30


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Guys guys guys. Estimated delivery will be adjusted tomorrow when the monitors actually ship. I would be absolutely shocked if anyone who ordered today from newegg got their monitor tomorrow. If you live close and ontrac picks it up pretty early in the morning you might have a chance but I still doubt it. At any rate you'll have a solid delivery date tomorrow when ontrac picks it up.


Tracking Number:
Deliver To: AURORA, CO
Service Commitment Time: 8/27/2014 by End of Day
Delivery Signature:
Delivery Time: n/a
Delivery Status: PACKAGE RECEIVED AT FACILITY
Ship Date: 8/25/2014
Service Code: GROUND
Weight: 23 lbs.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> You got two people that look like candidates of deliveries tomorrow, lol.


yup!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Guys guys guys. Estimated delivery will be adjusted tomorrow when the monitors actually ship. I would be absolutely shocked if anyone who ordered today from newegg got their monitor tomorrow. If you live close and ontrac picks it up pretty early in the morning you might have a chance but I still doubt it. At any rate you'll have a solid delivery date tomorrow when ontrac picks it up.


Tracking # : C1XXXXXXXXXXX
Deliver To: DALY CITY, CA
Service Commitment Time:8/26/2014 by End of Day
Delivery Signature:
Delivery Time: n/a
Delivery Status: PACKAGE RECEIVED AT FACILITY DETAILS
Ship Date: 8/25/2014
Service Code: GROUND
Weight: 23 lbs.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> yup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracking # : C1XXXXXXXXXXX
> Deliver To: DALY CITY, CA
> Service Commitment Time:8/26/2014 by End of Day
> Delivery Signature:
> Delivery Time: n/a
> Delivery Status: PACKAGE RECEIVED AT FACILITY DETAILS
> Ship Date: 8/25/2014
> Service Code: GROUND
> Weight: 23 lbs.


I am over 800 miles away and will get it in two days, I know you will get it next day lol, some guys just think they know everything.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> I am over 800 miles away and will get it in two days, I know you will get it next day lol, some guys just think they know everything.


Yup, at amazon I have plenty of items to buy for same day delivery as long I place the order before 9 am. I'm less than 8 hours away from newegg's and amazon's warehouses so I always get my stuffs earlier than expected. I just arrived this morning from LA, if I was still there this morning, I probably already drove to newegg and just pick it up. It is really close where I stayed over the weekend.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Chinese wage-slaves don't get paid $12 a day?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4eLsRUbtBk
> 
> The profit ratio of this monitor isn't 600% after labor, material, research and development and logisitics is accounted for; they can't afford to implement quality control?
> 
> They expect consumers to just eat the cost of an over-priced monitor with defects because of Corporate greed and unwillingness to implement said quality control?
> 
> If you find what I said "negative" you must be living in a proverbial bubble along with the rest of the idiotic Americans who conflate "Freedom" with consumer choice.
> 
> Here's a reality check for all the American "Patriotic" idiots out there in internet land:
> 
> George Carlin on the "American Dream" 1 of 2
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMoFrBXxsSI
> 
> 2 of 2
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WWYHAEpNG4


Chill out dude, whats the problem? if you feel that bad just don't buy it.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yup, at amazon I have plenty of items to buy for same day delivery as long I place the order before 9 am. I'm less than 8 hours away from newegg's and amazon's warehouses so I always get my stuffs earlier than expected. I just arrived this morning from LA, if I was still there this morning, I probably already drove to newegg and just pick it up. It is really close where I stayed over the weekend.


Nice wish i had a egg here or amazon.


----------



## Descadent

whoops well there was an owners club started by an admin but i guess they deleted it.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Chinese wage-slaves don't get paid $12 a day?


Look a Troll! Want some chips?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Still no tracking for me yet. However I live in NJ about 100 miles from a Newegg warehouse so hopefully if it ships tomorrow I'll get it Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Easty

Anyone may be interested in a Tshirt. It seems Asus thought this was a good enough idea to do some graphics, so with enough interest they may do it.

get on there and show your interest.



https://twitter.com/Brian_Easty/status/502952461779230720


----------



## adamski07

double posts, sorry


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> You see what they did in the background? isn't that a yet to be released motherboard in the back with the sticky tape over the name?
> 
> They can't talk about it but they can clearly show it and pretend it's not there.


Probably it's one of their new x99 mobo line up?

Here's the Asus x99 Deluxe



This + Haswell- E + DDR4 + 880!!

Edit: oh and dont forget the asus swift pg278q!!


----------



## mbreslin

Well I thought it was the old, shipping label created but the carrier will actually pick it up the next day deal (since it was kind of late in the day) that usually happens. You guys forget I'm in CA too, I'm happy to be wrong.









Service Commitment Time: 8/26/2014 by End of Day

Tomorrow the wait is finally over. Fingers crossed no dead/stuck pixels for any of us.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Nice to see more g-sync monitors on Amazon (even if it will be Oct for release), but I dont see how they feel this price is competitive for the resolution: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MUTW5LG/ref=s9_simh_bw_p147_d0_i5?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-6&pf_rd_r=1RWPCM2X7F33MYBNKT0A&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1748232922&pf_rd_i=8588809011


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Anyone may be interested in a Tshirt. It seems Asus thought this was a good enough idea to do some graphics, so with enough interest they may do it.
> 
> get on there and show your interest.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Brian_Easty/status/502952461779230720


Will contact somebody from Asus HQ about this. We def need to get at least free t-shirt for the price of this monitor!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Well I thought it was the old, shipping label created but the carrier will actually pick it up the next day deal (since it was kind of late in the day) that usually happens. You guys forget I'm in CA too, I'm happy to be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service Commitment Time: 8/26/2014 by End of Day
> 
> Tomorrow the wait is finally over. Fingers crossed no dead/stuck pixels for any of us.


Hopefully, we'll all get a perfect monitor. I'll post a tracking update tomorrow morning. Please let us know about yours as well. Usually Ontrac delivers in the afternoon at my place. I've had many orders delivered by them.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Nice to see more g-sync monitors on Amazon (even if it will be Oct for release), but I dont see how they feel this price is competitive for the resolution: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MUTW5LG/ref=s9_simh_bw_p147_d0_i5?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-6&pf_rd_r=1RWPCM2X7F33MYBNKT0A&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1748232922&pf_rd_i=8588809011


WOW

$700 for 1080p?!?!

i love how that is up though and no swift -_-


----------



## Skrillion

Wish the shirt had the "shirt doesn't tear..." type in the graphic of the screen.

Think it would be much better that way.


----------



## polypro

I'm in NJ and will be getting the monitor tomorrow. Next day air from San Jose. Ups picked at 9:39pm est


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polypro*
> 
> I'm in NJ and will be getting the monitor tomorrow. Next day air from San Jose. Ups picked at 9:39pm est


Great hope you enjoy,


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Probably it's one of their new x99 mobo line up?
> 
> Here's the Asus x99 Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> This + Haswell- E + DDR4 + 880!!
> 
> Edit: oh and dont forget the asus swift pg278q!!


Plus m.2 SSD's, and windows 9......should be an interesting year for enthusiasts (second mortgages)


----------



## KyesaRRi

Got mine on Monday (AEST) and damn ULMB is everything I had hoped for in FPS games. Removed the stand and mounted it on my 7Flex monitor arm, the Swift is much lighter than my Yamakasi Catleap so it actually stays in place!

The AG coating is somewhat an annoyance coming from a high gloss monitor; playing at maximum brightness in GSync mode it looks like the monitor has a fine layer of oil but its a small hindrance.


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Great hope you enjoy,


Thanks







i know i will! And thanks to to everyone else who has been contributing on this thread. It's nice to see people working together even though a lot of us were "competing" to get our hands on this monitor


----------



## Asmodian

Has anyone noticed the higher input lag at the max frame rate as BlurBusters' G-Sync preview found? I believe I can feel it when it hits 144 fps but it is pretty subtle.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Plus m.2 SSD's, and windows 9......should be an interesting year for enthusiasts (second mortgages)


This really isn't going to be good, the PG278Q on the 26th (I got mine the 23rd) and then Haswell-E on the 29th? What about rent?


----------



## ssgwright

so I'm stationed here in korea and I found the monitor here on-line at gmart.com shipped in 2 days but they want $1050!


----------



## KyesaRRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> so I'm stationed here in korea and I found the monitor here on-line at gmart.com shipped in 2 days but they want $1050!


I paid $1047 Delivered here in Australia; $999.00 Pickup.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> so I'm stationed here in korea and I found the monitor here on-line at gmart.com shipped in 2 days but they want $1050!


So stay away from songtan for a few weekends and you're all set.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

This is almost ridiculous that Amazon STILL doesn't have a listing for the monitor. Not even a hint of a pre-order. Quite irritating.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Has anyone noticed the higher input lag at the max frame rate as BlurBusters' G-Sync preview found? I believe I can feel it when it hits 144 fps but it is pretty subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really isn't going to be good, the PG278Q on the 26th (I got mine the 23rd) and then Haswell-E on the 29th? What about rent?


This was fixed by nvidia... g-sync module automatically limits frame rate and there is no input lag.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> This was fixed by nvidia... g-sync module automatically limits frame rate and there is no input lag.


So it is just placebo then? I would believe it, trying to judge on the order of 10ms.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> So it is just placebo then? I would believe it, trying to judge on the order of 10ms.


Well, once you start hitting the actual refresh rate of your panel, G-Sync effectively becomes V-Sync.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Well, once you start hitting the actual refresh rate of your panel, G-Sync effectively becomes V-Sync.


Definitely not that bad, I am sure I feel the input lag from V-sync even at 144 Hz. I understand that G-sync at cap, even without the fix H4wk mentioned, only required the currently displayed frame to finish.

I believe the fix is actually in place because Fraps never shows a solid 144 Hz with G-sync on but it does with it off.


----------



## Craftyman

hehe


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Definitely not that bad, I am sure I feel the input lag from V-sync even at 144 Hz. I understand that G-sync at cap, even without the fix H4wk mentioned, only required the currently displayed frame to finish.
> 
> I believe the fix is actually in place because Fraps never shows a solid 144 Hz with G-sync on but it does with it off.


I can only judge by playing titanfall few hours last night (haven't rested any other game yet), but I'm getting 143FPS on FRAPS most of the time and feels absolutely fluid and cannot feel any input lag (compared to the horrible input lag if standard V-sync was on....)


----------



## ssgwright

better feel great for over 800! Think I'm going to wait, first build a new x99 rig then switch over to g-sync... can't quite afford both lol


----------



## The EX1

Best Buy has a link up now but it says old out.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> better feel great for over 800! Think I'm going to wait, first build a new x99 rig then switch over to g-sync... can't quite afford both lol


When are the X99 boards and CPU's to be released??

I have an X79 with a 4930K and SLI Titans, it seems to be doing ok........ But I am a sucker for new gear









Something in the ROG them to go with new monitor


----------



## funkmetal

Any news yet on when the sales are going live?


----------



## Asmodian

I think everything is sold out, at least Newegg seems to have sold out simply due to pre-orders in about 30 minutes. Fry's, at least in California, sold out on the 23rd; after they got them in stock but before they went into their normal web sales system.

Amazon gets them on the 1st, maybe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Yeah after I pre-ordered it's back to Auto-Notify. Out of stock for preorders already?


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I think everything is sold out, at least Newegg seems to have sold out simply due to pre-orders in about 30 minutes. Fry's, at least in California, sold out on the 23rd; after they got them in stock but before they went into their normal web sales system.
> 
> Amazon gets them on the 1st, maybe?


More like 15 min. I had went to take a shower n came back like man wat the hell


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> i just play at 120Hz refresh and cap the fps via afterburner at 120. feels f***ing great


Why would you do this? Assuming you have the swift, gsync exists in part to avoid having to do weird things like this, you just boot up a game and dont have to worry about turning on/off vsync or triple buffering or any of that crap. If gsync feels weird once it goes past 144hz THAT is a problem with gsync and needs to be worked out.


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Got lucky and picked mine up at Fry's in Downer's Grove IL a few hours ago. Experience has been absolutely mind blowing so far. I'll report back with pics/ additional feedback and answer questions anyone may have tomorrow!
> 
> Also now that quite a few ( i think at least 10 of us) own this beast can someone start a owner's club thread so people who physically have it can discuss/ fix potential or future problems?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Got lucky and picked mine up at Fry's in Downer's Grove IL a few hours ago. Experience has been absolutely mind blowing so far. I'll report back with pics/ additional feedback and answer questions anyone may have tomorrow!
> 
> Also now that quite a few ( i think at least 10 of us) own this beast can someone start a owner's club thread so people who physically have it can discuss/ fix potential or future problems?


WOW REALLY!? I called them earlier today around 1pm and they weren't able to find any.

Did they have any more available? It's a 1 1/2 hour drive for me since I stay in Wisconsin.


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why would you do this? Assuming you have the swift, gsync exists in part to avoid having to do weird things like this, you just boot up a game and dont have to worry about turning on/off vsync or triple buffering or any of that crap. If gsync feels weird once it goes past 144hz THAT is a problem with gsync and needs to be worked out.


mainly because i don't see the reason to push fps beyond 120, makes the card run cooler







most of my games run from 40-70 fps, so the g-sync is awesome. but for example diablo runs up to like 160, seems pointless to me.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuko*
> 
> mainly because i don't see the reason to push fps beyond 120, makes the card run cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most of my games run from 40-70 fps, so the g-sync is awesome. but for example diablo runs up to like 160, seems pointless to me.


BUT WHY! Who effing cares if a game goes over 144hz, Gsync should automatically take care of this stuff! As you can see im a tad upset and i havent even bought this monitor. If i spent the money on this that you guys have and had to set a frame limiter or ANYTHING like that i would be unbelievably mad lol.

If this is actually a thing (some people in this thread say its fixed, others say not) that gsync gets a weird choppyness/stutter when it reaches the upper end of the displays limit....i would refund the thing instantly. Better keep an eye on this thing guys, lots of games out there that can easily reach above 144 fps at times.


----------



## PCM2

As far as I'm aware, confirmed by Nvidia's Tom Peterson, the GPU essentially enables VSync when the frame rate hits the refresh rate limit. So you do get slightly higher latency (perhaps an additional 5-6 ms on top of normal G-SYNC) but you won't get any stuttering.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Where is that confirmation ?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Where is that confirmation ?


27 minutes or so into this video:


----------



## besthijacker

Good luck to everyone who will score one with Newegg today! Well, if they go on sale even that is!


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Good luck to everyone who will score one with Newegg today! Well, if they go on sale even that is!


May the best F5'ers win


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Good luck to everyone who will score one with Newegg today! Well, if they go on sale even that is!


Looks like they took down the 8/26 release.....hope I didn't get screwed over last night. Never got an email alert


----------



## Sithlordatx

Guess amazon is sold out too.


----------



## writer21

Amazon hasn't even put up a page yet. I think most of us are still waiting for that. But if I have the chance with newegg I might just go with them.


----------



## grim2k4

It went up for pre-order yesterday on newegg and people were getting out of stock after like 20 minutes when trying to finish the order. A bunch did get one in and several have already shipped.


----------



## galaxyy

You can preorder on ncix (canada and us) but it says 09/30. Is the price for this really $900?


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> This is almost ridiculous that Amazon STILL doesn't have a listing for the monitor. Not even a hint of a pre-order. Quite irritating.


Amazon is like always a week behind on new hardware.


----------



## Pikaru

Just wanted to let you guys know to check B&H. I and I'm sure several others are canceling or have canceled their orders.


----------



## Scotty99

Eh just wanted to let you guys know a person named "mcg75" just gave me an infraction for saying the word "effing" in one of my posts in this thread, ya you read that right lol.

Careful what you say in this thread, i would refrain from the words "poopoo", "doooohead", and last but not least "meanie".

And thats my good deed for the day.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> whoops well there was an owners club started by an admin but i guess they deleted it.


Mods (forgot who though) combined the two threads and renamed this one if I remember correctly.


----------



## marc0053

For Canadians, Best Direct now has the monitor on their website with "back order" status for $895 free shipping.
I'm going to wait once it is in stock and price match so I can get with memory express.
http://www.bestdirect.ca/products/?sku=263163&kw=pg278


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Amazon is like always a week behind on new hardware.


not true, amazon has beaten newegg and other sites to preorder on hardware before


----------



## chuuurles

anyone hear anything from B&H this am ?


----------



## Descadent

oh yeah just like yesterday...

wake up...no amazon...plants face on desk


----------



## Descadent

well upon digging through amazon....

http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1409056920&sr=8-18&keywords=asus+pg278q

not sold by amazon but it's not the other guy selling them on amazon from last couple of days...and this actually has a picture.

hopefully amazon will join that listing soon


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well upon digging through amazon....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1409056920&sr=8-18&keywords=asus+pg278q
> 
> not sold by amazon but it's not the other guy selling them on amazon from last couple of days...and this actually has a picture.
> 
> hopefully amazon will join that listing soon


"Usually ships in 3 to 5 weeks"....


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well upon digging through amazon....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1409056920&sr=8-18&keywords=asus+pg278q
> 
> not sold by amazon but it's not the other guy selling them on amazon from last couple of days...and this actually has a picture.
> 
> hopefully amazon will join that listing soon


Good find, it looks like they combined his listing with the description they will be using to go live with IMO. I had called amazon and asked about their process for new items and they said that Asus actually has access to list their own products that amazon fulfills so it may be Asus waiting to list the item as available.


----------



## Descadent

i tried to get some more out of amazon
Quote:


> You are now connected to Amazon from Amazon.com
> 
> Me: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MSOND8C/ref...(See full link)
> newegg is already selling them and so is tigerdirect....they started selling preorders days ago...official release date is today...
> I am waiting on amazon to put these up for sale... WHAT is the HOLD UP!?
> 
> Amazon:Thank you for contacting Amazon, my name is Petagayle I'd be happy to check . May I have the name on your account and your email address please?
> 
> Me:*
> ***
> 
> Amazon:Thanks for confirming Landon, We are still sourcing this item from our suppliers and it will be updated as soon as we have the item in stock.
> For now only one seller has the item in stock on our website.
> 
> Me:usually amazon isn't this far behind their competition. kinda disappointed
> even brick and mortar stores around the country have had them for days
> 
> Amazon:I am sorry to disappoint you Landon, I will send your feedback to the appropriate team. Rest assured we are working on very hard to source the item, we just want to make sure we put a figure that suits everyone.
> 
> Me:alrighty
> 
> Amazon:Thanks for understanding, is there anything else I can check on for you before you go?
> 
> Me:that's it


----------



## XPAN7ER

This is getting ridiculous I'm having to take my laptop with me to installs and I have auto notification on. I can't believe I missed it yesterday by minutes.


----------



## jhall001

Does anyone that preordered newegg yesterday still have their order listed as packaging. It's been sitting like that since yesterday


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> anyone hear anything from B&H this am ?


Nothing from B&H yet.

I'm still tempted to go with them first if their package arrives before newegg's.
Their protection plan is way better, not to mention and cheaper / longer duration.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhall001*
> 
> Does anyone that preordered newegg yesterday still have their order listed as packaging. It's been sitting like that since yesterday


Must have run out and will get more today.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> Must have run out and will get more today.


Run out? Doubtful.

But yes mine is still in packaging.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhall001*
> 
> Does anyone that preordered newegg yesterday still have their order listed as packaging. It's been sitting like that since yesterday


I have a tracking number from my Newegg order yesterday and its good to arrive Thursday.


----------



## Bruticis

Noticed listings on the Best Buy consumer and business websites, not sure if it's really sold out on consumer site or if it was always listed like that.
https://www.bestbuybusiness.com/bbfb/en/US/adirect/bestbuy?cmd=catProductDetail&showAddButton=true&productID=BB19588989
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-republic-of-gamers-swift-27-3d-lcd-hd-monitor/8678008.p?id=1219357507532&skuId=8678008


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhall001*
> 
> Does anyone that preordered newegg yesterday still have their order listed as packaging. It's been sitting like that since yesterday


my newegg order is out for delivery today.







couple of us got their shipping no. And iirc, 3 people are supposed to get their monitors today including myself.


----------



## Ardi

shipped from newegg:

Aug 26, 2014 8:27 AM On FedEx vehicle for delivery xxxxxxxx, xx
Aug 26, 2014 7:52 AM At local FedEx facility xxxxxxxx, xx
Aug 26, 2014 6:12 AM At destination sort facility xxxxxxxx, xx
Aug 26, 2014 5:03 AM Departed FedEx location xxxxxxxx, xx
Aug 26, 2014 2:45 AM In transit xxxxxxxx, xx
Aug 26, 2014 2:34 AM Arrived at FedEx location xxxxxxxx, xx
Aug 25, 2014 5:11 PM Picked up xxxxxxxx, xx
Aug 25, 2014 6:31 PM Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> shipped from newegg:
> 
> Aug 26, 2014 8:27 AM On FedEx vehicle for delivery xxxxxxxx, xx
> Aug 26, 2014 7:52 AM At local FedEx facility xxxxxxxx, xx
> Aug 26, 2014 6:12 AM At destination sort facility xxxxxxxx, xx
> Aug 26, 2014 5:03 AM Departed FedEx location xxxxxxxx, xx
> Aug 26, 2014 2:45 AM In transit xxxxxxxx, xx
> Aug 26, 2014 2:34 AM Arrived at FedEx location xxxxxxxx, xx
> Aug 25, 2014 5:11 PM Picked up xxxxxxxx, xx
> Aug 25, 2014 6:31 PM Shipment information sent to FedEx


Wow what speed did you order? And where are you? Cali?


----------



## jhall001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> my newegg order is out for delivery today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple of us got their shipping no. And iirc, 3 people are supposed to get their monitors today including myself.


That's too bad for me. I paid for overnight shipping so hopefully it ships out today. I'm also in Minnesota though.

Are all of you receiving your shipment today in California.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhall001*
> 
> That's too bad for me. I paid for overnight shipping so hopefully it ships out today. I'm also in Minnesota though.
> 
> Are all of you receiving your shipment today in California.


I would assume so and maybe that's why they shipped out so quick. I'm in NJ and apparently all the Swift's are in the Cali warehouse which sucks because there's a warehouse literally an hour from my house lol


----------



## writer21

Usually if I order from Newegg in Ny I get it the next day if they have it in the NJ warehouse. They are pretty good with shipping depending on your location and where the item is in stock.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhall001*
> 
> That's too bad for me. I paid for overnight shipping so hopefully it ships out today. I'm also in Minnesota though.
> 
> Are all of you receiving your shipment today in California.


yes im in cali. I paid $20 for 3 day shipping, but im getting it overnight.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> yes im in cali. I paid $20 for 3 day shipping, but im getting it overnight.


I paid $2.98 extra for 3 day shipping, called was going to pay $40 for 2 day and order was already packing could not change it, i guess the lady gave it to me anyway cause i get it 08/27/14


----------



## Aemonn

B&H photo has the product page up again:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1066050-REG/asus_pg278q_27_2560x1440_gaming_monitor.html

They've had some cancellations so folks on the east coast may want to monitor for if/when they start taking orders again.

Still no update on my order status though--still "on order".


----------



## chuuurles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> B&H photo has the product page up again:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1066050-REG/asus_pg278q_27_2560x1440_gaming_monitor.html
> 
> They've had some cancellations so folks on the east coast may want to monitor for if/when they start taking orders again.
> 
> Still no update on my order status though--still "on order".


i just finished a chat with BH

Marshall R: Unfortunately, our lead time was incorrect. Our purchasing agent will forward your preorder inquiry to our Supplier/Manufacturer for an update on its status. As soon as we receive a response from them, we will forward this information to you via email. We apologize for this delay and for any inconvenience this has caused you. What I can tell you though is that it does look like you should be in the first shipment once it does arrive.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> i just finished a chat with BH
> 
> Marshall R: Unfortunately, our lead time was incorrect. Our purchasing agent will forward your preorder inquiry to our Supplier/Manufacturer for an update on its status. As soon as we receive a response from them, we will forward this information to you via email. We apologize for this delay and for any inconvenience this has caused you. What I can tell you though is that it does look like you should be in the first shipment once it does arrive.


wow. Im glad I got mine off newegg yesterday. Cant believe this. They promised it will ship out on 26th, today.


----------



## tarfor

Tiger direct has shipped out some products despite not updating the order status from to drop ship. Arrived at my house this morning despite me trying to cancel it.


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Wow what speed did you order? And where are you? Cali?


I asked for next day shipping and I'm in MD.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> i just finished a chat with BH
> 
> Marshall R: Unfortunately, our lead time was incorrect. Our purchasing agent will forward your preorder inquiry to our Supplier/Manufacturer for an update on its status. As soon as we receive a response from them, we will forward this information to you via email. We apologize for this delay and for any inconvenience this has caused you. What I can tell you though is that it does look like you should be in the first shipment once it does arrive.


I'm confident the monitors are on their way. May not receive them today or tomorrow (though I hope they do). An ASUS rep explicitly cited them as one of 5 vendors who will be supplied with monitors at first so (HOPEFULLY) it shouldn't be one of those 1st or 2nd week of September deals.

Either way--it is what it is! B&H has a costco like return policy... return for whatever reason as long as you have all your packaging, etc so IMO it's worth the wait. I'm not so impatient that I can't wait a few days... bonus is no tax and free shipping


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarfor*
> 
> Tiger direct has shipped out some products despite not updating the order status from to drop ship. Arrived at my house this morning despite me trying to cancel it.


Seriously? When did you order and did you ever get a tracking number?


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarfor*
> 
> Tiger direct has shipped out some products despite not updating the order status from to drop ship. Arrived at my house this morning despite me trying to cancel it.


Did they use FedEx or UPS...Nothing is showing up in my ups quantum


----------



## chuuurles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I'm confident the monitors are on their way. May not receive them today or tomorrow (though I hope they do). An ASUS rep explicitly cited them as one of 5 vendors who will be supplied with monitors at first so (HOPEFULLY) it shouldn't be one of those 1st or 2nd week of September deals.
> 
> Either way--it is what it is! B&H has a costco like return policy... return for whatever reason as long as you have all your packaging, etc so IMO it's worth the wait.


yea i have dealt with BH twice before and both times they have been very fast and straightforward with me, so this is a little disappointing. I am with u on thinking it will be worth the wait. i don't even have a rig to run this monitor on yet anyways, so really there is no rush, just wanted to make sure i get in on the first shipment to NA.

waiting on X99, 880, pg278q, and my desk ordered in july!! kill me now


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarfor*
> 
> Tiger direct has shipped out some products despite not updating the order status from to drop ship. Arrived at my house this morning despite me trying to cancel it.


Did u receive any update or tracking no.? I cancelled my order but was told that if ever the product arrives, I should refuse it to get refund.


----------



## jhall001

As everyone receives theirs can you update on dead pixels, backlight bleed and overall impressions?

I'd be curious if people have issues with the viewing angle when sitting directly in front of it. How far back do you need to sit to avoid seeing a difference in the top and bottom?


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarfor*
> 
> Tiger direct has shipped out some products despite not updating the order status from to drop ship. Arrived at my house this morning despite me trying to cancel it.


this just happened to me too! surprise surprise from tigerdirect! i called to cancel the order yesterday. So i just called newegg and cancelled my order with them (was still in packaging stage)..so someone just got bumped up the list by one







no dead pixels yay!


----------



## tarfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Seriously? When did you order and did you ever get a tracking number?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Did u receive any update or tracking no.? I cancelled my order but was told that if ever the product arrives, I should refuse it to get refund.


I ordered Saturday morning and I never got a tracking number.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Did they use FedEx or UPS...Nothing is showing up in my ups quantum


UPS


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Seriously? When did you order and did you ever get a tracking number?


i was emailed a tracking number this morning..i honestly thought it was from newegg...i didnt realize until i looked at the shipping label on the box lol


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarfor*
> 
> I ordered Saturday morning and I never got a tracking number.
> UPS


Wow. Great I'm at work today and I hope I don't miss it.. What shipping speed did you do?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polypro*
> 
> i was emailed a tracking number this morning..i honestly thought it was from newegg...i didnt realize until i looked at the shipping label on the box lol


Wow.. I ordered the same from TD on Saturday and "cancelled" yesterday. What shipping speed did you do?


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Did u receive any update or tracking no.? I cancelled my order but was told that if ever the product arrives, I should refuse it to get refund.


i digitally signed for mine on ups.com so no chance to refuse it...worked out ok though..newegg cancelled mine while it was still in packaging and i dont have to pay tax now


----------



## adamski07

Oh god.. ill be in trouble at home later if 4 of these huge boxes shows up today. :/ ill probably just going to return my newegg order.


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Wow.. I ordered the same from TD on Saturday and "cancelled" yesterday. What shipping speed did you do?


next day air


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polypro*
> 
> next day air


Oh crap. I only did regular shipping speed lol


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polypro*
> 
> this just happened to me too! surprise surprise from tigerdirect! i called to cancel the order yesterday. So i just called newegg and cancelled my order with them (was still in packaging stage)..so someone just got bumped up the list by one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no dead pixels yay!


Wait? So you got yours from TD already? YThey never updated your order details? Thats an Awesome suprise!!!


----------



## Skrillion

BH is now allowing preorders for those who are in need!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Oh god.. ill be in trouble at home later if 4 of these huge boxes shows up today. :/ ill probably just going to return my newegg order.


uh resale them to us if they show up!


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhall001*
> 
> As everyone receives theirs can you update on dead pixels, backlight bleed and overall impressions?
> 
> I'd be curious if people have issues with the viewing angle when sitting directly in front of it. How far back do you need to sit to avoid seeing a difference in the top and bottom?


no dead pixels, no blacklight bleed that i can see and g sync is like a drug







now im no expert when it comes to monitors but ive been gaming for about 15 years and this looks out of this world to me. im about 24 inches away i would guess...


----------



## polypro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Wait? So you got yours from TD already? YThey never updated your order details? Thats an Awesome suprise!!!


yup..last i looked at the order details it had the 'to drop shipper'...i got the tracking number early this morning..it shipped from CA 9:30pm est last night


----------



## Aemonn

It's quite funny to see the results of a bit of impatience! Hopefully you all can return all this stuff and get it all sorted out without too much trouble.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> uh resale them to us if they show up!


Bad idea. How would you facilitate a return if you're not the one on the order? Pretty sure they will only refund to original payment as well.


----------



## marc0053

Just ordered mine from Canada Computers.
Cheapest option for Canadians so far at $979 CAN with taxes and shipping.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Bad idea. How would you facilitate a return if you're not the one on the order? Pretty sure they will only refund to original payment as well.


I was about to say that, but if someone is willing to get it with no returns or anythingg, pm me, im from bay area.


----------



## zeroknight

Has anyone received their order from B&H yet? I'm seconds away from clicking pre-order :/


----------



## D1rtyB1rd

Just preordered mine on B&H thanks to chrome notifications. There chat support is clueless though. They told me ASUS hasn't given a release date yet


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

I checked all known online retailers early this morning (~8AM EST) and they all seem to be sold out already. I had a feeling that Asus wouldn't be able to keep up with the demand for this monitor. I doubt I'll be getting one before the new year comes at this rate.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> Has anyone received their order from B&H yet? I'm seconds away from clicking pre-order :/


No. B&H hasn't received their stock yet. We have no idea when they will but many indicators that it should be "SOON" ™.

They obviously have expected stock numbers and I'm pretty sure SOMEONE knows something there considering they opened up for more pre-orders.. but their CSR's are lower down on the totem pole and don't know much. If you're not hard pressed to have the monitor ASAP grab that pre-order and wait it out. It's a guarantee you'll have it in the next few weeks at worse. At best you might have it by the end of the week or early next week.


----------



## funkmetal

So I went into my local Fry's (Indianapolis, IN) a little while ago when they opened at 10AM and was a able to walk out with this


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Man, I hate all of you guys with Fry's and Microcenters near you.







Florida has practically nothing for high end electronics stores, other than TigetDirect, and their prices are terrible.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Man, I hate all of you guys with Fry's and Microcenters near you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida has practically nothing for high end electronics stores, other than TigetDirect, and their prices are terrible.


In CT all we have is PC Richards & Sons (to my knowledge). Never even been into the place but I don't imagine it being much better than Circuit City was.


----------



## haccess

Went ahead and pre-ordered with B&H, no tax and free expedited shipping (2-day in my area). I'm hoping to have it here for the weekend.


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So I went into my local Fry's (Indianapolis, IN) a little while ago when they opened at 10AM and was a able to walk out with this


Thats awesome! All I have is a Worst Buy close to me and a 2 hour drive to the nearest Microcenter. Good ol UPS hurry along with mine please!


----------



## Bruticis

I've tried checking with Micro Center daily but each time I'm told they can't find any information in their systems.


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I've tried checking with Micro Center daily but each time I'm told they can't find any information in their systems.


Microcenter wasn't on the list of expected first retailers to receive them. It's a damn shame because their HQ is in my city D:


----------



## BobaliasLeShay

I also went ahead with the B&H pre-order. If I find it someplace else I can always cancel.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Rofl tiger direct is so messed up. They shipped me the monitor anyway despite the fact that they told me it wouldn't ship and I canceled the order. So now I have two monitors, one from newegg one from TD.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

I think its just that everyone here has been waiting since January, and we re excited to finally get our hands on this thing.

I put in a pre-order to B&H, but I assume they have blown through their initial stock already. I'll patiently wait for my Swift to arrive, with the added benefit of no sales tax.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Rofl tiger direct is so messed up. They shipped me the monitor anyway despite the fact that they told me it wouldn't ship and I canceled the order. So now I have two monitors, one from newegg one from TD.


When did you order? What speed? Where you be at? lol


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> Microcenter wasn't on the list of expected first retailers to receive them. It's a damn shame because their HQ is in my city D:


What up fellow C-Bus person!

I'm in contact with MS (I know their social media peeps) and yeah, they're a bit behind on g-sync monitors in general, not just this.


----------



## Drebinx

My UPS quantum just updated with a shipment from tigerdirect (TD.com still shows to drop shipper)


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Rofl tiger direct is so messed up. They shipped me the monitor anyway despite the fact that they told me it wouldn't ship and I canceled the order. So now I have two monitors, one from newegg one from TD.


lol.. yeah they messed it up.. probably that's why they mentioned to just refuse when it arrives. Im not at home so I wont be able to do that. Im expecting 4 monitors today. Lol.. will return my newegg order so there should be two more available for you newegg folks.


----------



## Signia70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I've tried checking with Micro Center daily but each time I'm told they can't find any information in their systems.


How do you know this? Seems like Micro Center should get inventory like the other retailers.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> My UPS quantum just updated with a shipment from tigerdirect (TD.com still shows to drop shipper)


When did you order and how fast was your shipping?


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signia70*
> 
> How do you know this? Seems like Micro Center should get inventory like the other retailers.


Because you can communicate with Microcenter online and in stores pretty easily. I live a block from their main store and a few miles from their corporate office. Odds are he asked someone online too like I did.

Another gratuitous shot of me being super happy to pick up a prize at their corp office a few months back:










Right now they have no info on this monitor nor any other g-sync capable units....yet.


----------



## chuuurles

I just pre ordered with Canada computers after speaking with them on the phone. They said less than 10 are pre ordered already, and the monitor just showed up on their website for me.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

I just talked to B&H's live chat. Apparently OCN is flooding their support line asking about this monitor. ;D

I asked if the "preorder" was for the next batch, or if those who order now will get a unit from the few that came in today. They said they would update order statuses in the coming hours on which batch those who "preordered" would get theirs from.


----------



## funkmetal

So I just came to the realization that I might have the only ROG Swift in Indiana for at least a few days because Online shops are only now shipping and the only shop in Indiana that would carry one at launch (Fry's) I got the only one that they received. I know I'm coming off as elitist but It feels good to finally have something that other people dont


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> When did you order and how fast was your shipping?


around 0955est on Saturday, 2 day shipping, it will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Signia70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Because you can communicate with Microcenter online and in stores pretty easily. I live a block from their main store and a few miles from their corporate office. Odds are he asked someone online too like I did.
> 
> Another gratuitous shot of me being super happy to pick up a prize at their corp office a few months back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now they have no info on this monitor nor any other g-sync capable units....yet.


Gotcha, my experience with them is that it will just show up one day. I know they are carrying the 4k Asus monitor.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Signia70*
> 
> Gotcha, my experience with them is that it will just show up one day. I know they are carrying the 4k Asus monitor.


I was hoping you'd quote my face again. Look at those rosy cheeks!

Yeah, Microcenter will catch up and eventually they'll be all over it. But something tells me that whoever runs their buyers area is way behind the curve on this one. They usually hit the right notes on hardware, but monitors are a different area structurally and it slipped passed whoever was pulling the levers.


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> Microcenter wasn't on the list of expected first retailers to receive them. It's a damn shame because their HQ is in my city D:


No but neither were several other of these smaller shops that got a few in so I was hoping I'd get lucky.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> I just talked to B&H's live chat. Apparently OCN is flooding their support line asking about this monitor. ;D
> 
> I asked if the "preorder" was for the next batch, or if those who order now will get a unit from the few that came in today. They said they would update order statuses in the coming hours on which batch those who "preordered" would get theirs from.


Where did you hear that a few came in today?


----------



## CapnBiggles

Microcenter's Facebook page is getting hit up by losers like us finally asking about this thing (Well, other than me constantly bothering them that is).

Here's a new reply, dated 21 hours ago:

"I have confirmed we will carry them, but no date at this time."

They are VERY aware people want to buy these now, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## zeroknight

I ordered from B&H earlier. We'll see just how far down the list I am whenever the first reports of confirmed shipped start rolling through.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> What happen to your system in your sig??


Sold it! Got an offer for it that I couldn't refuse...


----------



## zeroknight

Apparently typing on this forum and ending your post with a less than symbol makes the post appear empty. Just tested this twice. :/


----------



## toboardornot2

been f5'n newegg while at work today, it just came up with the ability to order around 3 mins ago. I've never placed an order so quickly in my life!! So excite.


----------



## writer21

I just placed one as well 2 day shipping came out to $850.00


----------



## Shaitan

I just ordered one from Newegg as well. Next day shipping and rush processing!


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> I just ordered one from Newegg as well. Next day shipping and rush processing!


I swear to heck if you guys get yours shipped out before me.. I ordered yesterday.. still in "packaging"..


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I swear to heck if you guys get yours shipped out before me.. I ordered yesterday.. still in "packaging"..


Mine too... buddy mine too...


----------



## Descadent

I haven't seen them come up in stock on newegg today


----------



## benlavigne11

I wanted to wait for Amazon but newegg was too tempting, I ordered it.


----------



## D1rtyB1rd

Newegg just had it in stock online, got the page update notification from chrome and I got it!!!


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I haven't seen them come up in stock on newegg today


It's coming in and out.. Just popped up for me on a refresh.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Wow scumbag Tiger Direct. After "cancelling" my order yesterday it just shipped out yesterday with a delivery date of NEXT TUESDAY!! *** is that? When I originally ordered the guaranteed delivery was this Friday. Unbelievable.


how did you check the tracking? I logged in on my td account and it stilll says to be dropped ship.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> how did you check the tracking? I logged in on my td account and it stilll says to be dropped ship.


That's all I did. Just logged in again 5 minutes ago and it was there. No email or anything.


----------



## Shadowtree

Ordered mine on newegg about 5mins ago as well, thought i was going to have a heart attack. Jeez, never ordered anything that fast. Now just waiting for the ship confirmation.


----------



## D1rtyB1rd

I think they had 2 (maybe returns) and we (benlavigne11 and I) got both, says out of stock now.


----------



## agentbb007

Ordered mine on Newegg about 10 minutes ago as well. My order status says "Packaging", I paid the extra $2.99 for Rush Processing.


----------



## D1rtyB1rd

Quote:


> Ordered mine on newegg about 5mins ago as well, thought i was going to have a heart attack. Jeez, never ordered anything that fast. Now just waiting for the ship confirmation.


Me too, I think I pee'd a little


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D1rtyB1rd*
> 
> I think they had 2 (maybe returns) and we (benlavigne11 and I) got both, says out of stock now.


I still see the ability to add to cart. I have one in my cart as we speak.. will cancel.. maybe free it up for someone else!


----------



## vulcan78

Edit: HOLY CRAP, I JUST SNAGGED ONE FROM NEWEGG, GO THERE NOW....


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowtree*
> 
> Ordered mine on newegg about 5mins ago as well, thought i was going to have a heart attack. Jeez, never ordered anything that fast. Now just waiting for the ship confirmation.


haha I just ordered too. And what do you know, you guys were already on it. Now does Newegg not charge until shipped?

I hit rush processing and 3 day shipping, and just got an email saying the card was charged.


----------



## madman962

It was more than just 2 monitors. Also, I doubt they would have processed a return that fast.

I just picked up one as well. I checked again and it's still showing as available right now.


----------



## haccess

I was able to order from Newegg also. Cancelling my B&H preorder now.


----------



## D1rtyB1rd

BACK ON NEWEGG..GO...GO...GOoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## benlavigne11

Much excite
Sales Order Number: xxxxx (RushOrder)
Sales Order Date: 8/26/2014 8:56:20 AM
Shipping Method: Newegg Next Day


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> I was able to order from Newegg also. Cancelling my B&H preorder now.


I'm not cancelling B&H until Newegg ships. m


----------



## Shadowtree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> haha I just ordered too. And what do you know, you guys were already on it. Now does Newegg not charge until shipped?
> 
> I hit rush processing and 3 day shipping, and just got an email saying the card was charged.


I was about to respond saying basically the same thing. I also got 3day and rush processing, mines in packaging status too. Hopefully we get them on friday.


----------



## writer21

I should of got next day. It's like 5 bucks difference. I was in such a rush and got 2 day. Trying to call now to get it changed.


----------



## D1rtyB1rd

Actually, now that I think about it, it's only 9am on the west coast and newegg probably just opened. The site now says 2 per customer so maybe...it hath been fully released up in this peice.


----------



## Sir Joseph Dirt

Jesus, did I really just order an $800 monitor?


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowtree*
> 
> I was about to respond saying basically the same thing. I also got 3day and rush processing, mines in packaging status too. Hopefully we get them on friday.


If not then saturday. Mail runs til like noon or 1 on Saturday's around here.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> That's all I did. Just logged in again 5 minutes ago and it was there. No email or anything.


Mine is still the same. They probably received mt cancellation request.


----------



## BobaliasLeShay

Just ordered mine on Newegg, already at packaging not 5 minutes later.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> haha I just ordered too. And what do you know, you guys were already on it. Now does Newegg not charge until shipped?
> 
> I hit rush processing and 3 day shipping, and just got an email saying the card was charged.


I did the same, cheers! If all goes well and they actually have them in stock, which I believe they do, we may have ours before Friday!!!


----------



## koof513

cool so if it doesnt ship today I get my rush processing fee back.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Joseph Dirt*
> 
> Jesus, did I really just order an $800 monitor?


Shh. Just don't think about it. You're fine. It's fine. Everything is fine.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Joseph Dirt*
> 
> Jesus, did I really just order an $800 monitor?


You sure did.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Shh. Just don't think about it. You're fine. It's fine. Everything is fine.


hahahahahaha


----------



## galaxyy

showing out of stock for me now


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Joseph Dirt*
> 
> Jesus, did I really just order an $800 monitor?


LOL, from what I hear, this monitor presents a huge leap PC gaming, on par with the advent of the SSD; its $800 well spent my friend.


----------



## Mastotron

FINALLY!! Newegg just charged and supposed to arrive tomorrow. Been waiting for this one for a while. Circlejerk or not, I love you guys and good luck with your purchases!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> showing out of stock for me now


On Newegg?! Man if that is so I am so sorry, first thing I did after ordering mine was come straight here and let everyone know.


----------



## Thoth420

Got mine from Newegg. GL all


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> On Newegg?! Man if that is so I am so sorry, first thing I did after ordering mine was come straight here and let everyone know.


me too man. I hope Newegg doesnt plan on doing this tactic each day. Just letting a few people order a day. That would be horendous.


----------



## Brandon23153

Yup out of stock again on Newegg. Luckily I got mine even when the terribly slow internet I am on right now







Such a relieving feeling after waiting for so long..


----------



## galaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> On Newegg?! Man if that is so I am so sorry, first thing I did after ordering mine was come straight here and let everyone know.


I appreciate people posting! If it's sold out, then it's sold out. I can wait a little bit. I guess (/wrists)


----------



## koof513

keep checking guys I can still add to cart


----------



## koof513

I'm so excited.
And I just can't hide it.


----------



## madman962

Yeah, clear cache, try a different browser. Still showing available for me and I can add it to cart.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> showing out of stock for me now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon23153*
> 
> Yup out of stock again on Newegg. Luckily I got mine even when the terribly slow internet I am on right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a relieving feeling after waiting for so long..


Just checked, Newegg still showing stock on my end!


----------



## madman962

Nevermind, showing oos and it removed it from the cart for me.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> I appreciate people posting! If it's sold out, then it's sold out. I can wait a little bit. I guess (/wrists)


Clear cache and/or different browser! It's still in stock on my end!


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Just checked, Newegg still showing stock on my end!


Ah i clicked on the add to cart button and its doing that thing where it removes the item from your cart.


----------



## NiceAndCreamy

Snagged one as well!


----------



## galaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Ah i clicked on the add to cart button and its doing that thing where it removes the item from your cart.


Yeah, that was my problem too. I must have just missed it


----------



## writer21

Man I want to recommend newegg for future purchases. I was able to change my shipping from 2 day(my mistake) to next day free of charge. I guess I'm paying the 2 day fee for next day. Lady was very helpful over the phone. She also said no matter no many pixels they would accept my return with pre-paid shipping label. I've used them in the past and never had an issue. Hope it continues.


----------



## D1rtyB1rd

Funny chat with the egg

chat.jpg 198k .jpg file


----------



## Thoth420

I also see it as still available. Chrome browser.


----------



## Recipe7

Decided to pre-order from B&H.

Hope those of you who got your monitor at newegg are canceling your B&H orders


----------



## ourmachine

Is anyone else surprised by the low number of initial units available for this monitor. Based on the number of people that have tracking numbers, and number of Fry's locations i guesstimate the number of launch units for this monitor at ~150.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Snagged one finally!







I hope most of us who were unhappy about missing the preorder yesterday were able to get in on one. Now to pick up Nvidia 3D Vision glasses ...


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Snagged one finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope most of us who were unhappy about missing the preorder yesterday were able to get in on one. Now to pick up Nvidia 3D Vision glasses ...


I'm upset that my preorder still hasn't shipped.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I'm upset that my preorder still hasn't shipped.


wait from Newegg?

Did you rush the processing?


----------



## writer21

So the change to next day air is showing up in newegg dashboard and it's packaging already.

So damn excited.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> wait from Newegg?
> 
> Did you rush the processing?


I personally always use rush processing. View it like a tip even though I usually get my products from them next day without next day.


----------



## Sithlordatx

So are the b&h preorders for this shipment they got coming in or a future shipment next month?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ourmachine*
> 
> Is anyone else surprised by the low number of initial units available for this monitor. Based on the number of people that have tracking numbers, and number of Fry's locations i guesstimate the number of launch units for this monitor at ~150.


There were about 200 pre-orders at newegg yesterday and they just sold a bunch more today.. so newegg alone probably had 300. Fry's has had 2-4 per location. There are a few other locations.. my guess would be at 600-800 for all of NA release.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> wait from Newegg?
> 
> Did you rush the processing?


No I don't think it was an option since it was a preorder..


----------



## besthijacker

This is honestly the dumbest thing ever.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D1rtyB1rd*
> 
> Funny chat with the egg
> 
> chat.jpg 198k .jpg file


Read my earlier post. Try calling them. I messed up with shipping speed and went 2 day instead or next day which was 6 bucks difference. The lady changed it free of charge.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> There were about 200 pre-orders at newegg yesterday and they just sold a bunch more today.. so newegg alone probably had 300. Fry's has had 2-4 per location. There are a few other locations.. my guess would be at 600-800 for all of NA release.


My Fry's only had one, the sales rep had to pull it out of Recieving because it had just come in that morning


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ourmachine*
> 
> Is anyone else surprised by the low number of initial units available for this monitor. Based on the number of people that have tracking numbers, and number of Fry's locations i guesstimate the number of launch units for this monitor at ~150.


A newegg rep told someone they had 149 on hand so that kind of blows your theory out of the water, and amazon hasn't started selling yet.

Newegg is the second biggest online retailer in the world and amazon is the first, I'm sure amazon will get as many as newegg got at least. That's 300 between them plus 2 earch for the fry's locations. Then you still have tigerdirect, bestbuy and b&h. Hard to say for sure how many but definitely more than 150, maybe something like 500?

Who knows.


----------



## koof513

just tried to change to next day shipping but couldnt because my bank already approved the original charge. Guess I'm stuck with 3 day.

They said for new shipping they would have to cacnel existing order and I would have to reorder online. I said no way jose.


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Joseph Dirt*
> 
> Jesus, did I really just order an $800 monitor?


Was thinking the same thing. Had the same feelings when I got the gtx780 sc for $700 lol big mistake since the price dropped 2 months later to $500 then to pour salt on the wound the 780ti comes out for $700.


----------



## Krulani

I don't even see it up on Newegg. Apparently I'm missing something. Any idea when it goes up for sale on Amazon?


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I don't even see it up on Newegg. Apparently I'm missing something. Any idea when it goes up for sale on Amazon?


google pg278q newegg. I couldnt search for it on their site either.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I don't even see it up on Newegg. Apparently I'm missing something. Any idea when it goes up for sale on Amazon?


if you search for it via google you can get to it on newegg that way, also the link has been circulating around here a lot.

Amazon has no clue at all.


----------



## koof513

um, does newegg give you a tracking number?

And has anyone with a newegg order gone to packaging from yesterday and still not shipped?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> Was thinking the same thing. Had the same feelings when I got the gtx780 sc for $700 lol big mistake since the price dropped 2 months later to $500 then to pour salt on the wound the 780ti comes out for $700.


Same thing happened to me ....I broke down and got rid of the 780 for the TI too :/


----------



## MaN227

just an FYI for those looking to pick one up at the egg and wondering when they can order one.

I was just told on the phone another order has already been made to the distributor and they are expecting 290 more units to be in on this Fri. 29 AUG. so R E L A X, as hard as that is to do


----------



## agentbb007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> google pg278q newegg. I couldnt search for it on their site either.


Here's the link.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


----------



## D1rtyB1rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Read my earlier post. Try calling them. I messed up with shipping speed and went 2 day instead or next day which was 6 bucks difference. The lady changed it free of charge.


Thanks for the heads up but I called and they said they couldn't change it without me voiding my order and you know that ain't happening.


----------



## germansoul

Can all of this be moved to a thread for just shipping, finding, and whining please? Go to sleep - wake up to 400 posts of people whining about shipping availability (same complaints for what 4 months?), but not much new for those of us looking for info on the monitor and people's take on the monitor. Getting off this whine fest now.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> just tried to change to next day shipping but couldnt because my bank already approved the original charge. Guess I'm stuck with 3 day.
> 
> They said for new shipping they would have to cacnel existing order and I would have to reorder online. I said no way jose.


Man that sucks. Guess the chick on the phone digged my voice. Seriously though I haven't had a problem with newegg but amazon is better on shipping and returns. Hopefully everyone gets a perfect monitor.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

I take it this wouldn't work on my Lightning 580 with its displayport?


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D1rtyB1rd*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up but I called and they said they couldn't change it without me voiding my order and you know that ain't happening.


+1


----------



## mbreslin

OUT FOR DELIVERY

Aug 26 2014 9:47AM

After stocking the swift threads every day since when, late last year? Finally today is the day.

Grats to all you guys who got newegg orders in yesterday and today.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> Aug 26 2014 9:47AM
> 
> After stocking the swift threads every day since when, late last year? Finally today is the day.
> 
> Grats to all you guys who got newegg orders in yesterday and today.


You ordered yesterday my friend?


----------



## Naennon

anyone got a working 4k resolution?


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> You ordered yesterday my friend?


I did.


----------



## DRen72

*UPDATE*
My Saturday Tiger Direct order has shipped. Like others noted above, I also did not get an email notice. I had to go online and check and sure enough, it shipped out. It will be here tomorrow afternoon.
Crossing my fingers for no dead pixels.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Where did you hear that a few came in today?


Since today is the release date, I was referring to their first batch.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

...aaaaaand it looks like my order status is "on order," which as far as I can tell, translates to "backordered".


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I did.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> My Saturday Tiger Direct order has shipped. Like others noted above, I also did not get an email notice. I had to go online and check and sure enough, it shipped out. It will be here tomorrow afternoon.
> Crossing my fingers for no dead pixels.


Well it looks as if we all should have just trusted Asus. Aug, 26th was the day all along at least for first wave. For those of you with patience and are near a microcenter, I envy you.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> ...aaaaaand it looks like my order status is "on order," which as far as I can tell, translates to "backordered".


Who you order from?


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> ...aaaaaand it looks like my order status is "on order," which as far as I can tell, translates to "backordered".


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Well it looks as if we all should have just trusted Asus. Aug, 26th was the day all along at least for first wave. For those of you with patience and are near a microcenter, I envy you.


i Don't think Microcenter has any..


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> i Don't think Microcenter has any..


Not yet. I said those with patience.


----------



## writer21

Does anyone not want to game until they get their monitor? Can't stop thinking about it.

I hope the jump to 1440p from 1080p is a big as people claim.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Not yet. I said those with patience.


Ah, got it.


----------



## mbreslin

To be fair if we trusted asus we would have had the monitor in march and then in may and then july and then finally late august.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> To be fair if we trusted asus we would have had the monitor in march and then in may and then july and then finally late august.


I understand.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Not yet. I said those with patience.


Those who are stalking this thread have no patience














.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Those who are stalking this thread have no patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know I don't.


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Does anyone not want to game until they get their monitor? Can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> I hope the jump to 1440p from 1080p is a big as people claim.


Yes, but im not that patient so i need something to occupy my time. Once you go to 1440p you will want to go back


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ourmachine*
> 
> Once you go to 1440p you will want to go back


What?


----------



## writer21

I think he is kidding, at least i hope he is kidding.


----------



## jhall001

my newegg order has been sitting in packaging since yesterday. talked to customer service just now and he assured me it would be shipping out today. still haven't heard anything about my canceled tigerdirect order but I'm assuming it is going to show up on my front door in a few days.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Who you order from?


B&H. I just talked to their support staff again and they confirmed that the monitor is sold out with no ETA from Asus on the next shipment. I read somewhere that it will likely be next month.

Asus hits the Noobasaurus with manufacturing shortage. It's super effective!


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> B&H. I just talked to their support staff again and they confirmed that the monitor is sold out with no ETA from Asus on the next shipment. I read somewhere that it will likely be next month.
> 
> Asus hits the Noobasaurus with manufacturing shortage. It's super effective!


Ouch that sucks. You may have a chance to grab one from Best Buy if you are so inclined. I don't believe that they have actually put them up for sale at all yet even though the page is there.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-republic-of-gamers-swift-27-3d-lcd-hd-monitor/8678008.p?id=1219357507532&skuId=8678008&st=PG278Q&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## jtw473

This happen to anyone else, just got my tracking number from tiger direct and its going to the wrong address so I started a live chat.
Quote:


> Aris Celles enters the chatroom.
> Aris Celles 10:03:37 AM
> Hello jtw473, my name is Aris Celles, you want to know where will the item ships.
> jtw473 10:04:31 AM
> yes i got my tracking number and it says it going to the wrong address
> Aris Celles 10:05:37 AM
> Upon checking the item come from our third party warehouse and it will ship to our warehouse. Once we receive the item we will send it out to you.
> jtw473 10:07:22 AM
> so your saying the item was shipped to you guys and from there you will ship to me?
> hello?
> Aris Celles 10:12:38 AM
> Yes.


this doesnt make any sense.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> B&H. I just talked to their support staff again and they confirmed that the monitor is sold out with no ETA from Asus on the next shipment. I read somewhere that it will likely be next month.
> 
> Asus hits the Noobasaurus with manufacturing shortage. It's super effective!


I'm sorry to hear that man. I do think Asus should have handled this launch a bit better. I mean first official 1440p 144hz monitor with g-sync and they send it out on a boat with 10 monitors to most stores
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> This happen to anyone else, just got my tracking number from tiger direct and its going to the wrong address so I started a live chat.
> Aris Celles enters the chatroom.
> Aris Celles 10:03:37 AM
> Hello jtw473, my name is Aris Celles, you want to know where will the item ships.
> jtw473 10:04:31 AM
> yes i got my tracking number and it says it going to the wrong address
> Aris Celles 10:05:37 AM
> Upon checking the item come from our third party warehouse and it will ship to our warehouse. Once we receive the item we will send it out to you.
> jtw473 10:07:22 AM
> so your saying the item was shipped to you guys and from there you will ship to me?
> hello?
> Aris Celles 10:12:38 AM
> Yes.
> this doesnt make any sense.


Maybe they didn't really have any in stock?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> This happen to anyone else, just got my tracking number from tiger direct and its going to the wrong address so I started a live chat.
> this doesnt make any sense.


No it doesn't because they are shipping me mine directly.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> Ouch that sucks. You may have a chance to grab one from Best Buy if you are so inclined. I don't believe that they have actually put them up for sale at all yet even though the page is there.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-republic-of-gamers-swift-27-3d-lcd-hd-monitor/8678008.p?id=1219357507532&skuId=8678008&st=PG278Q&cp=1&lp=1


I actually called them yesterday hoping they would have some in stock in the stores near me. They informed me that none of the stores in my area had any units ordered at all, so no dice on in-store pickup. I checked the page earlier today and found it sold out, so I assume they got bought up as soon as they went on sale.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> I actually called them yesterday hoping they would have some in stock in the stores near me. They informed me that none of the stores in my area had any units ordered at all, so no dice on in-store pickup. I checked the page earlier today and found it sold out, so I assume they got bought up as soon as they went on sale.


I hadn't considered that. I checked the page around 7am CST and it had shown sold out online. Knowing Best Buy, I assumed that was the default status for something that wasn't currently being sold. I figured that maybe they had just not activated the ability to purchase them yet.

As for the in-store pickup, I'm in the same boat. The Best Buy's around me never carry anything like this.


----------



## Mand12

I leave this thread alone for a little bit, and 200 new posts show up....


----------



## Gunslinger.

Got a call from Superbiiz today, they are out of stock, even though they've had my money since last Friday.









Cancelled and am waiting for a refund.


----------



## rc12

Those in the Bay Area should give Central Computers in Santa Clara a call. I called them at 11:30 AM yesterday and asked if they had it in stock. The guy on the phone said that they didn't but he can have it in store for me the next day. He said its $799 but he'd sell it for $790. He took my phone number and said he'd call me when it came in. I immediately wrote it off figuring there is no way it would come in tomorrow. Well he called me back at 6:45 PM and said he got it in. I felt like I won the lottery lol. When my daughter's gym class was over at 7 I scooped her up and rushed down there before they closed at 7:30 and scored it! I asked the cashier how they got it so fast, he said his purchasing manager has connections.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rc12*
> 
> Those in the Bay Area should give Central Computers in Santa Clara a call. I called them at 11:30 AM yesterday and asked if they had it in stock. The guy on the phone said that they didn't but he can have it in store for me the next day. He said its $799 but he'd sell it for $790. He took my phone number and said he'd call me when it came in. I immediately wrote it off figuring there is no way it would come in tomorrow. Well he called me back at 6:45 PM and said he got it in. I felt like I won the lottery lol. When my daughter's gym class was over at 7 I scooped her up and rushed down there before they closed at 7:30 and scored it! I asked the cashier how they got it so fast, he said his purchasing manager has connections.


This will surely be useful for some. +rep.


----------



## kevin1024

Newegg is taking back orders now - just got one in. Not sure what that means though.

Edit:

This item is currently placed on backorder status and will not be shipped until inventory is confirmed. You will not be charged until this order is processed. Newegg cannot guarantee inventory for backordered items.

The page also says "Usually ships within 3 to 5 days"


----------



## xaanix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> B&H. I just talked to their support staff again and they confirmed that the monitor is sold out with no ETA from Asus on the next shipment. I read somewhere that it will likely be next month.
> 
> Asus hits the Noobasaurus with manufacturing shortage. It's super effective!


I still have a B&H order, which was placed early on. I'm starting to worry. I just talked to a rep who said the never received *any* of these monitors yet.

Quote:


> Chat Transcript
> Welcome to Live Chat at the B&H Customer Service Department. Please wait while we connect you to an agent who will be able to assist you...
> An agent will be with you shortly. Please stand by.
> The next available agent will be with you soon. Thank you for your patience.
> You have been connected to Steve K.
> Jason : Order still showing: Order Status: On Order Expecting this to ship today..
> Steve K: Hello Jason. My name is Steve K, and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.
> Jason: sure
> Steve K: Unfortunately that has not arrived yet
> Steve K: I have no more information on that at the moment
> Jason: what can you tell me about the status of this order -- newegg and several other retailers have their shipments
> Jason: I was lead to believe this was to be drop shipped to me directly
> Steve K: Unfortunately I have no more information on that at the moment
> Jason: and i would have expected to see a tracking number already
> Steve K: This is not being drop shipped
> Jason: is there a line -- if so, how far up in the line am i
> Steve K: How were you led to believe that?
> Jason: ie. if you get 10 monitors, am i getting one?
> Jason: during phone call when i placed the order, he mentioend it was to be drop shipped
> Steve K: I apologize for that
> Steve K: We do not give out information about how many orders there are. I do not know where you are located in the line.
> Jason: do you know how many you are getting?
> Jason: i dont want to hang onto this order if it is going to take a month to be fulfilled
> Steve K: No I do not know at this time
> Jason: i'm expecting this week or next -- I'd really appreciate if you can tell me where i'm at in the line, i believe i was one of the first to order this. Can you at least tell me if the orders will be fulfilled in the order they were placed?
> Steve K: Yes the orders are fulfilled on a first come first serve basis
> Jason: ok well that's positive at least. To be clear you are saying the monitors have not arrived in NYC at your B&H location (or distro center) and you have no ETA, and no idea on how many are going to arrive
> Jason: also, no monitors have been sold yet
> Jason: is that all correct?
> Steve K: Yes that is correct
> Jason: Ok. If theoretically i were able to find this elsewhere and it ships before you receive your shipment, I could then cancel the order with you with no issues correct?
> Steve K: Correct
> Jason: ok, one last question -- when do you normally get notified of new stock arriving
> Jason: morning/afternoon etc,
> Jason: i.e. if it were to appear today (as expected) when would you know about it
> Steve K: It could be anytime
> Jason: i really want this before this weekend (long weekend) -- could i pick it up in-store rather than having it shipped depending on when it arrives?
> Jason: like, -- what would be the soonest possible time i could get it, assuming it arrives tomorrow, for example
> Steve K: Yes but you would need to check first to see if it is available there as well
> Jason: ah so it wouldnt be the specific unit which was going to be sent to me
> Jason: that cannot be re-routed
> Jason: is that right?
> Steve K: They arrive first in the warehouse in the Brooklyn Navy yard and then some units come to the store
> Jason: i imagine the pre-orders will exceed available stock, in that case, would any likely show up at the store?
> Steve K: It all depends. Hard to know the specifics at this point.
> Jason: ok one last question -- are you likely to have any more information than what i can gather on the order page ?
> Jason: i.e. the Order Status: On Order
> Jason: is there anything more detailed than that
> Steve K: Not right now
> Jason: you might be able to see
> Steve K: What is on the web page is the main information
> Jason: does it get automatically updated when the items get scanned in for example?
> Steve K: Which is posted so that people would not have to contact us
> Jason: when the shipment arrives -- it wouldnt change
> Jason: but you would know the shipment arrived right?
> Steve K: Yes we would know
> Jason: ok i'll try back later this afternoon.
> Steve K: As soon as they get hard info they try to get it on the website as soon as possible
> Jason: ok, if there's nothing else you can tell me we can end this chat. Thanks!
> Steve K: You're welcome
> Thank you for contacting the B&H Customer Service Department. To print or receive an email transcript of your chat session, please click the printer icon. You may now close this window.


----------



## DrexelDragon

YES! My Newegg Order that was stuck on packaging has shipped!


----------



## writer21

How long was it stuck on packaging? Did you just order today?


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> YES! My Newegg Order that was stuck on packaging has shipped!


That's good to hear! I bet you are relieved!


----------



## Fiercy

Mine is still stuck at packaging since yesterday....


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> How long was it stuck on packaging? Did you just order today?


No, yesterday when they all went up for sale.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> That's good to hear! I bet you are relieved!


That I am! Now to see what gets here first.. Newegg or Tiger.. lol


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> That I am! Now to see what gets here first.. Newegg or Tiger.. lol


Tiger is going to respect it name sale and pounce unexpectedly out of the trees onto our door steps.


----------



## v639dragoon

Looking at pulling the trigger on this monitor.

Will I be able to plug in my Xbox One into it? I know it only has 1 input, but would a Displayport 1.2 to HDMI adapter work perfectly?

Thanks.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> I still have a B&H order, which was placed early on. I'm starting to worry. I just talked to a rep who said the never received *any* of these monitors yet.


LOL. What I take away from your conversation is that the CSR's are very, very tired of fielding questions about the PG278Q which they do not have any answers to. They've placed an order and are expecting to receive it. Other than that, there isn't ANYTHING that can be said until it arrives in their warehouse.


----------



## Fishballs

My monitor is delivered today from SuperBliiz, I can't get off work fast enough!!! Btw I still see no club for this monitor? All this demand and no club yet. blasphemy!


----------



## adamski07

My TD shipped out today with expected delivery date of 6/29. My newegg order is sitting at home right now waiting for me. Haha.. which one should I return? Return the newegg without the monitor til Friday or just rufuse to accept the TD and get the refund nxt week?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v639dragoon*
> 
> Looking at pulling the trigger on this monitor.
> 
> Will I be able to plug in my Xbox One into it? I know it only has 1 input, but would a Displayport 1.2 to HDMI adapter work perfectly?
> 
> Thanks.


it should

and damn i got to a real estate luncheon and come back to newegg going crazy after the chat i had with them this morning saying they had zero... lame

but i see back order option but still where the hell is amazon!


----------



## xaanix

I cannot even search the Swift on Newegg...


----------



## dboythagr8

Fired up BF4 on the Swift yesterday.

Wow. So smooth it was unbelievable. I am running 2x Titan Blacks (have my 3rd removed due to troubleshooting) and was mostly on the 125-140fps range.

I have a 4k monitor as well so the 1440p wasn't a big deal to me. Of course it looks better than 1080p and if you're coming from that I think your mind is going to blown between the resolution upgrade and G sync.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Btw I still see no club for this monitor? All this demand and no club yet. blasphemy!


Most would be happy to join (like me) but nobody wants to actually start it and have to maintain the spreadsheet and all that.


----------



## besthijacker

At least was able to back order it from Newegg. It's something!


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> I leave this thread alone for a little bit, and 200 new posts show up....


This is so true its hilarious. Glad I sit on a computer all day, I'm able to keep up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Fired up BF4 on the Swift yesterday.
> 
> Wow. So smooth it was unbelievable. I am running 2x Titan Blacks (have my 3rd removed due to troubleshooting) and was mostly on the 125-140fps range.
> 
> I have a 4k monitor as well so the 1440p wasn't a big deal to me. Of course it looks better than 1080p and if you're coming from that I think your mind is going to blown between the resolution upgrade and G sync.


Also the importance of this monitor is the fluid feel people are getting, 1440p was just a bonus. Do you feel the difference between the 4k monitor you have already and swift in terms of fluid feeling to be worth another monitor? some people would say that's a down grade because they live by resolution, I live by fluid game play! More hz!!


----------



## Brandon23153

Hey guys I have my swift being shipped and also have the 2420z and was wondering if a displayport-hdmi on the swift would be better than the 2420z for my xbox one? debating on whether or not to sell my 2420z or if it would be worth the hassle to unplug the pc from the swift every time I wanted to play xbox. Just wanna know if anyone's tried xbox on swift yet!


----------



## MaN227

just notice the "backorder" button on the egg. I find it F'd up that you can't use paypal credit for placing this order with a back order item but u can use preferred acct (which actually is newegg label stuck on paypal credit0 or a credit card. if that ain't hosed up I don't know what is.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> My TD shipped out today with expected delivery date of 6/29. My newegg order is sitting at home right now waiting for me. Haha.. which one should I return? Return the newegg without the monitor til Friday or just rufuse to accept the TD and get the refund nxt week?


Refuse TD delivery. Lucky you, my TD order isn't scheduled until 9/2.


----------



## relikpL

What's with the "save $100" bs on newegg? Wasn't msrp $799.99 to begin with?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> What's with the "save $100" bs on newegg? Wasn't msrp $799.99 to begin with?


Yeah. All retailers do that to make themselves look cool I guess


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> What's with the "save $100" bs on newegg? Wasn't msrp $799.99 to begin with?


Lawl. Yes!


----------



## Sithlordatx

So just a little update. I just got off the phone with B&H and the guy confirmed they are expecting a shipment come in today. What he also told me as I tried to pull some more info from him was that they had less than 30 pre-orders. So, fingers crossed that they get more than 30 units so those of us who have had a pre-order for a bit get our monitors. I'm real nervous though...

Its ok... I'm ok. I can wait... I'll be fine


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> What's with the "save $100" bs on newegg? Wasn't msrp $799.99 to begin with?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Refuse TD delivery. Lucky you, my TD order isn't scheduled until 9/2.


Yah.. I waited so long.. I guess the tax I paid on newegg is worth the 3 days behind of my TD order.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sithlordatx*
> 
> So just a little update. I just got off the phone with B&H and the guy confirmed they are expecting a shipment come in today. What he also told me as I tried to pull some more info from him was that they had less than 30 pre-orders. So, fingers crossed that they get more than 30 units so those of us who have had a pre-order for a bit get our monitors. I'm real nervous though...
> 
> Its ok... I'm ok. I can wait... I'll be fine


I had never heard of the company until this thread, so I do wonder what kind of volume they will have. Newegg got 150 of them, so hopefully B&H got at least 50....


----------



## Sithlordatx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WompaStompa11*
> 
> Was traveling in Austin and stopped by Fry's. One Swift was sold and the other was on hold. The Fry's employee took my number and I left. 15 minutes later they called me and said I could get the monitor! The other guy was 'unable to pickup' or something. Paid over $1k with 3 year warranty (which I can cancel anytime and get partial refund). The warranty covers me if there is one single dead pixel or anything else. Don't get to use it until tomorrow. Canceling B&H and Newegg today.


Wow bud.. you literally stole my monitor! I was there like 5 mins after you in that same store....







god dam fry's call center refused to put me through to the store so I could have them hold one was trying to get through all morning. Oh well... its ok, I dont really want this thing anyway...


----------



## Easty

I said have trust in tiger. just got tracking. my number 2 will be here tomorrow according to tracking.


----------



## scionni

Long time lurker on this thread, first time poster. I was able to purchase the pg278q yesterday on newegg with a time stamp of 36:15. Today I received shipping confirmation from FedEx. The monitor is finally on its way, after all this time waiting! This could not have been possible without the help this discussion has given me; I am very grateful. I will post pictures and first impressions once my monitor arrives.


----------



## Easty

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Yah.. I waited so long.. I guess the tax I paid on newegg is worth the 3 days behind of my TD order.


Where do you live maybe someone close will want it.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> W
> Where do you live maybe someone close will want it.


I posted few pages back. Im from bay area and if somebody wants it with no returns, I have two coming on Friday.


----------



## koof513

Newegg shipped. No tracking yet.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sithlordatx*
> 
> So just a little update. I just got off the phone with B&H and the guy confirmed they are expecting a shipment come in today. What he also told me as I tried to pull some more info from him was that they had less than 30 pre-orders. So, fingers crossed that they get more than 30 units so those of us who have had a pre-order for a bit get our monitors. I'm real nervous though...
> 
> Its ok... I'm ok. I can wait... I'll be fine


Yeah, I've got no problem waiting.. though this weekend is my birthday and it would be awesome to have it by then









I'm pretty sure I'm #1 on the list unless someone outside of OCN (or B&H staff person) ordered before me.... so as long as they get SOMETHING in today I'll be happy.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Yeah, I've got no problem waiting.. though this weekend is my birthday and it would be awesome to have it by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm #1 on the list unless someone outside of OCN (or B&H staff person) ordered before me.... so as long as they get SOMETHING in today I'll be happy.


As soon as I get my newegg tacking you will be moving one up the list my friend


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

... is it weird that I have gone from F5'ing store pages to F5'ing this thread hoping for B&H shipping notifications?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> I had never heard of the company until this thread, so I do wonder what kind of volume they will have. Newegg got 150 of them, so hopefully B&H got at least 50....


My guess is they'll get around 20-25 or so. From peoples conversations today it sounds like they are expecting to have to split their pre-orders into two groups. Though it's very possible there were a bunch of cancellations when people jumped ship to newegg this morning. I'd say you have good reason to be hopeful. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you as well!


----------



## tehpud

Hoping Amazon get's some soon.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehpud*
> 
> Hoping Amazon get's some soon.


2nded. I wouldn't mind if Best Buy had some available to buy either since I got a "10% off a single item" coupon in the mail I'd love to use it on if it works.


----------



## mbreslin

The Crew: Your PC Closed Beta Key is Here!

Good timing. Now hurry up ontrac!


----------



## tehpud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> 2nded. I wouldn't mind if Best Buy had some available to buy either since I got a 10% off a single coupon in the mail I'd love to use it on if it works.


I stopped by a Bestbuy and they didn't have any in Texas showing inventory. Online only according to 'that' rep. nuts.

C'mon Amazon....


----------



## Eugenius

Order placed at B&H. Although I prefer newegg


----------



## Malinkadink

Placed my order for B&H as well, $799.99 no tax, and free 1 day shipping to NJ







I don't even care if i get it next week in september, though this week would be great if they got enough units


----------



## moogleslam

Think Staples will ever carry this monitor? I'm in no rush (might even wait for 800 series), but I have a $750 gift card for Staples.....


----------



## un1b4ll

My B&H Order is from the 18th, is there any information pointing to when this batch of orders will ship?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> My B&H Order is from the 18th, is there any information pointing to when this batch of orders will ship?


We're still not sure they received an order yet. Some reps have said they're expecting one today... others saying that ASUS is sold out with no ETA...

It's likely they will have an order come in today at some point but it could be 11PM for all we know. I will update as soon as I hear.. I placed my order around 10:05 AM EST on the 15th and so far no update.. still "On Order".


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Think Staples will ever carry this monitor? I'm in no rush (might even wait for 800 series), but I have a $750 gift card for Staples.....


Geez why?


----------



## Eugenius

Are we able to cancel from B&H in the event another vendor has one sooner?


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Geez why?


Why do I have a gift card for Staples? Well, it's a work rewards program.... there are lots of other stores I can shop at with it, but Staples is the only one that has a chance of carrying any electronics I'm interested in. If they don't stock a Swift, I see they carry 780 Ti's, so I'm sure they'll carry 800 series cards when they're released as well.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Are we able to cancel from B&H in the event another vendor has one sooner?


Staples is also really generous with credit card point churning. Double points for the month of x for all $ spent at Staples - buy staples gift cards or prepaid Visas with more points for the program and people find themselves getting free flights across the country for every few hundred they spend.


----------



## Fiercy

I don't get i preordered yesterday and it's still in packaging....


----------



## grim2k4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I don't get i preordered yesterday and it's still in packaging....


Mine too, starting to drive me crazy.


----------



## TANN3R

Does anyone know the length of the DP 1.2 cable that comes with this monitor? I assume it's 2m (6ft) but I would like to know for sure before I purchase one. Thanks!


----------



## agentbb007

FYI purchased mine this morning on Newegg at 9:52 AM MST, added $2.99 rush, 3-day shipping, just got my Ontrac tracking number and it has delivery estimate of 8/27, I'm in Utah.


----------



## Easty

Ok we really need an owner thread now this seems to have exploded..


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TANN3R*
> 
> Does anyone know the length of the DP 1.2 cable that comes with this monitor? I assume it's 2m (6ft) but I would like to know for sure before I purchase one. Thanks!


Yes, it is the "standard" length of 6 feet/2m.


----------



## TANN3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Yes, it is the "standard" length of 6 feet/2m.


Thank you!


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> Ok we really need an owner thread now this seems to have exploded..


There is already an Owners thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club

People need to use search


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> There is already an Owners thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club
> 
> People need to use search


Ok to be fair it's 20 minutes old, search cop.


----------



## toboardornot2

Ordered this morning and its shipped already. Woohoo Newegg!!!!! I knew there was a reason I keep doing business with this company.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toboardornot2*
> 
> Ordered this morning and its shipped already. Woohoo Newegg!!!!! I knew there was a reason I keep doing business with this company.


Where you live? I'm in NY and mines still says packaging next day air.


----------



## Eugenius

You guys plan to use the supplied DP cable or would there be any benefit in upgrading?


----------



## Descadent

i drove by best buy so had to stop in

and nothing...noone in state has it and they have no inventory any where when they looked up the sku

and still no amazon huh

the old listing is back on amazon though...so two different listings offering the same thing on amazon and of course over priced

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MSOND8C/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=G460LI5HI93D&coliid=I1E6NI23KAHMGI

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MYVHO4S/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=G460LI5HI93D&coliid=I31W74E8BVTELY


----------



## toboardornot2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Where you live? I'm in NY and mines still says packaging next day air.


Illinois. I went with rush processing, but only 3 day shipping as I am out of town until Saturday anyways.


----------



## writer21

I have rush processing too with next day. You ordered around 12:00P.M.?


----------



## Skrillion

My Newegg order touched down 2 hours ago in NJ, looks like having it in NYC tomorrow afternoon is a lock.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I have rush processing too with next day. You ordered around 12:00P.M.?


Writer,

I believe the Next Day Air packages will all still say Packaging. This is just a guess but I bet the Next Day Air packages go out later in the day.
As a quick check, has anyone who ordered from NewEgg today and chose Next Day Air shipping had their order status updated to shipped yet?

Thanks!


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Writer,
> 
> I believe the Next Day Air packages will all still say Packaging. This is just a guess but I bet the Next Day Air packages go out later in the day.
> As a quick check, has anyone who ordered from NewEgg today and chose Next Day Air shipping had their order status updated to shipped yet?
> 
> Thanks!


I believe you are right. Any time I've ordered Next Day Air from Newegg, it usually doesn't change to shipped until late in the evening, and sometimes I won't even get the tracking number until early the next morning.


----------



## benlavigne11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> I believe you are right. Any time I've ordered Next Day Air from Newegg, it usually doesn't change to shipped until late in the evening, and sometimes I won't even get the tracking number until early the next morning.


This has made me curtail my f5 rates by atleast half. Thank you! I ordered next day and I am still packaging.


----------



## xSociety

Those who have the monitor or any 1440p monitor, will I need to up my mouse DPI when going from 1080p to 1440p? If so how much? Will upping it by the same % as the pixel increase give me 1:1 movement?


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Where you live? I'm in NY and mines still says packaging next day air.


you keep saying this over and over, don't you think you should call newegg, can't nobody help here.

just saying.


----------



## vullcan

Next day air!?

After not being able to believe that I spent $800 on a monitor I dont think I could forgive myself for throwing down that much in shipping. You guys be crazy.


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Those who have the monitor or any 1440p monitor, will I need to up my mouse DPI when going from 1080p to 1440p? If so how much? Will upping it by the same % as the pixel increase give me 1:1 movement?


not rly. i've been using 800 dpi since i started playing games like 25 years ago, still am.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

For people worried about newegg and your orders stuck in "packaging," I have had that happen to me multiple times, often into the next day. My packages have always come on time even when the status has been stuck, so relax.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vullcan*
> 
> Next day air!?
> 
> After not being able to believe that I spent $800 on a monitor I dont think I could forgive myself for throwing down that much in shipping. You guys be crazy.


Well if you are shelling out $800 for a monitor, what is another $50 in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## vullcan

That $50 is for the Ramen packets for the next month in order to afford the mointor *gogo gadget poor spending decisions*


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> You guys plan to use the supplied DP cable or would there be any benefit in upgrading?


I used the supplied one. Unless you need a longer cable then I can see the need to change it.

As far as BestBuy goes, I imagine it will be a while before they have any, let alone a unit in a store.


----------



## Fiercy

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MSOND8C/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=ZQIC3RT4WZ8H&coliid=I2SDPFCXN5IV92 amazon page for the monitor in case some one is looking.

And i talked to newegg about 1 day shipping it should be picked up at 17 California time so chill guys i hear it's all good.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> This is so true its hilarious. Glad I sit on a computer all day, I'm able to keep up!
> Also the importance of this monitor is the fluid feel people are getting, 1440p was just a bonus. Do you feel the difference between the 4k monitor you have already and swift in terms of fluid feeling to be worth another monitor? some people would say that's a down grade because they live by resolution, I live by fluid game play! More hz!!


Well I already have three year old Asus 120hz monitors so I was already aware of the big difference. G sync just made the difference even wider.


----------



## adamski07

Newegg order yesterday at 12pm.. two more coming on Friday from TigerDirect but I'm sending those back to the distribution center.


----------



## Fishballs

Finally created! Take the time to fill out the quick application and steal yourself an awesome Signature!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Newegg order yesterday at 12pm.. two more coming on Friday from TigerDirect but I'm sending those back to the distribution center.


That's $3200 well spent


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Newegg order yesterday at 12pm.. two more coming on Friday from TigerDirect but I'm sending those back to the distribution center.


GPU upgrade time


----------



## Kinaesthetic

For those that shop at the Dallas Fry's, I'm sincerely sorry. Irving did manage to snag one that was going to your store and bring it to Irving. ! Apparently the people at the Dallas store had no idea how in demand this monitor is.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> That's $3200 well spent


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> GPU upgrade time


already waiting for 880


----------



## Creator

Still waiting for Amazon. 120-144Hz at 1440p = SLI Titans finally getting their workout!


----------



## Descadent

ugh i just can't get over amazon not having this up


----------



## TUF Enforcer

I was going to wait for nvidia Maxwell and buy this monitor at the same time. But I'm building a PC for a relative and they can buy my current monitor.

I'm upgrading from an Asus VE247H 23.6" 1080P 2ms 60Hz monitor. Already placed order on the rog swift in PCCG Australia.

I'm using a gtx 660 ti, looks like I'm sticking to 1080p for most games for the time being. Good thing g-sync works best at 35-80fps I've heard.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> I was going to wait for nvidia Maxwell and buy this monitor at the same time. But I'm building a PC for a relative and they can buy my current monitor.
> 
> I'm upgrading from an Asus VE247H 23.6" 1080P 2ms 60Hz monitor. Already placed order on the rog swift in PCCG Australia.
> 
> I'm using a gtx 660 ti, looks like I'm sticking to 1080p for most games for the time being. Good thing g-sync works best at 35-80fps I've heard.


Is it the 660Ti Boost? I think that's the only variant of the 660 that's compatible if memory serves me correctly...


----------



## MLJS54

Still available from Newegg?


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> Is it the 660Ti Boost? I think that's the only variant of the 660 that's compatible if memory serves me correctly...


No, you are confusing it with the gtx650ti boost, I have the 660ti.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> No, you are confusing it with the gtx650ti boost, I have the 660ti.


Ahhh yup, good call.


----------



## maxvons

Can I use this monitor together with an Acer H236HL IPS, if I use display port on the Swift and HDMI on the Acer? I am using a single GTX 780.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Still waiting for Amazon. 120-144Hz at 1440p = SLI Titans finally getting their workout!


your going to love it, your graphic cards will run this monitor very good!

ive had this monitor for 1 month today all I can say is its been great so far!

my gaming has improved due to it and all round nice monitor


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vullcan*
> 
> That $50 is for the Ramen packets for the next month in order to afford the mointor *gogo gadget poor spending decisions*


Hahahaha. You're not lying!


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Still available from Newegg?


Nope. It was available for Back-Order for a few minutes.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Can I use this monitor together with an Acer H236HL IPS, if I use display port on the Swift and HDMI on the Acer? I am using a single GTX 780.


What does one monitor have to do with the other? Do you plan to game on both monitors simultaneously? (That will not make much sense). Using your DP and HDMI outputs simultaneously is not an issue.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> LOL, from what I hear, this monitor presents a huge leap PC gaming, on par with the advent of the SSD; its $800 well spent my friend.


I don't want to be a dream crusher cause this monitor IS awesome, but only if your games are running between 40-70 FPS does gsync really shine. Above these numbers a standard 144hz panel with vsync off will produce similar results. That still does not change the fact its a 1440p 144hz panel, that in itself its pretty dam cool, but nothing even close to what SSD's meant to PC's.


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> What does one monitor have to do with the other? Do you plan to game on both monitors simultaneously? (That will not make much sense). Using your DP and HDMI outputs simultaneously is not an issue.


I plan on using the Acer as an extra screen for Skype and browsing etc, not gaming. I will just use the swift for gaming. I thought it could maybe be an issue because of G-sync


----------



## chalonverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> This happen to anyone else, just got my tracking number from tiger direct and its going to the wrong address so I started a live chat.


This happened to me, too. I called TigerDirect support and they gave me the same explanation that it is going to their warehouse in IL, and then once it arrives there (on Friday), they'll send it to me. What's especially stupid is the shipment originated from CA, which is where I live.

So they are going to ship it from CA to IL, and then back to me in CA. I told them this was stupid and that they should be able to contact UPS to have the package rerouted to go directly to me. They said they couldn't do that because the shipment did not originate on their UPS account (but from the drop shipper), so they do not have the ability to change it. I then asked if they could contact the drop shipper to instruct them to redirect it, and then they said they couldn't

After some more complaining I talked to the manager and he said that once it arrived in IL (on Friday, most likely) they would expedite it and send it to me next-day. However, even if that happens I may not get delivery until Monday (depending on weekend delivery or not). Also, I'm not completely sure they are going to come through on the promise to expedite it.

I'm curious, for other people who had this happen, are you guys in CA, too? I wonder if they're doing this to circumvent sales taxes.

Either way, this is really stupid and I don't think I'm going to buy anything from TigerDirect again.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> I plan on using the Acer as an extra screen for Skype and browsing etc, not gaming. I will just use the swift for gaming. I thought it could maybe be an issue because of G-sync


Oh I see, your concern is justified. But I would be shocked if it was an issue. Someone who can actually test out your usage scenario will probably chime in (I do not have my monitor yet).


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> I plan on using the Acer as an extra screen for Skype and browsing etc, not gaming. I will just use the swift for gaming. I thought it could maybe be an issue because of G-sync


The only issue that I know of is one that I have had with my VG248QE and a secondary 60Hz monitor. If I have the refresh rate set to 144Hz in windows, my GTX 780 does not idle properly resulting in higher temps. This has been an issue for many people apparently and the only fix I've seen so far is to set the monitor to 120Hz. That seems to fix the issue.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Wait a second, does Gsync function in borderless windowed mode or is it fullscreen only? That is actually a point I didn't consider, but I would think it would be relatively important for people with multiple monitors.

I'm planning on having the 1440p PB278Q next to the Swift.


----------



## mbreslin

I guess I'll be mooooving on over to the owners thread. Good luck everyone!

0 dead pixels!


----------



## Dcode




----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I don't want to be a dream crusher cause this monitor IS awesome, but only if your games are running between 40-70 FPS does gsync really shine. Above these numbers a standard 144hz panel with vsync off will produce similar results. That still does not change the fact its a 1440p 144hz panel, that in itself its pretty dam cool, but nothing even close to what SSD's meant to PC's.


Having come from 60hz TN panels my entire life, this will be that big of a jump for me. I was not even aware that monitors like this existed before the CES announcement late last year. Since all of the "hype" surrounding this monitor started, I've been paying more attention to every game that I play, and I find that they all fall within two extremes - (1) well over 120hz, or (2) struggling to get 60fps.

In the case of #1, I've still just been playing at 60hz, so this will be a pretty big jump in motion clarity for me. In addition to that, these games typically tear like crazy until I turn v-sync on.

In the case of the latter, the games feel choppy or "laggy". I know this will make a big improvement...

On top of that I've only ever been using 1080p. So basically this will be a huge jump for me no matter how you look at it. I'm really looking forward to it. Also, I'm hoping that our country gets a few units in - the website says they will arrive September 12. All I can do is wait and see at this point.


----------



## spork8655

Anybody considering ordering from GSOUTLET through amazon marketplace.... don't. They don't actually have any yet.

I'm getting the runaround from everybody I've been in contact with, it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> I guess I'll be mooooving on over to the owners thread. Good luck everyone!
> 
> 0 dead pixels!


Fill out an app! steal a new Signature!


----------



## maxvons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> The only issue that I know of is one that I have had with my VG248QE and a secondary 60Hz monitor. If I have the refresh rate set to 144Hz in windows, my GTX 780 does not idle properly resulting in higher temps. This has been an issue for many people apparently and the only fix I've seen so far is to set the monitor to 120Hz. That seems to fix the issue.


Hmm. I think I'll maybe just use the Swift alone. Seems to be decent for just about everything anyway. Could always use my phone or Mac as a secondary screen kinda.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxvons*
> 
> Hmm. I think I'll maybe just use the Swift alone. Seems to be decent for just about everything anyway. Could always use my phone or Mac as a secondary screen kinda.


That has been my plan. When I was using my U2713HM, I never felt the need for a second monitor. Once I receive my Swift, I will be going back to a single screen as well.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> Wait a second, does Gsync function in borderless windowed mode or is it fullscreen only? That is actually a point I didn't consider, but I would think it would be relatively important for people with multiple monitors.
> 
> I'm planning on having the 1440p PB278Q next to the Swift.


Gsync does NOT function in borderless windowed, this is the main reason i bought a asus 144hz monitor instead of waiting for a gsync monitor. I play lots of MMO's, i alt tab all day lol. I was lucky enough to find out this information early as a reviewer that i like mentioned it. Gsync isnt perfect, it has downsides.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Gsync does NOT function in borderless windowed, this is the main reason i bought a asus 144hz monitor instead of waiting for a gsync monitor. I play lots of MMO's, i alt tab all day lol. I was lucky enough to find out this information early as a reviewer that i like mentioned it. Gsync isnt perfect, it has downsides.


Thank you! That is a pretty large downside for certain games (especially MMOs) and I generally like the convenience of seamless switching while in borderless windowed mode.


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> Thank you! That is a pretty large downside for certain games (especially MMOs) and I generally like the convenience of seamless switching while in borderless windowed mode.


You can always disable gsync and play windowed at 144hz, or change it to 120hz and use ulmb.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

For those still waiting for this monitor, here are my current experiences after having set it up and having never used a lcd monitor with higher than 60 Hz refresh rate.


Matte coating. It isn't extremely aggressive. But it is there and slightly noticeable. Especially on white backgrounds. However, (for those that have a colorimeter like the X-Rite i1DP), once you get it set @ about 120-130cd/m^2, then the matte coating is definitely less noticeable. But at full blown brightness out of the box, it does kinda suck. Especially comparing to the semi-gloss of my PB278Q. However, it is definitely less grainy than the matte coating on my AOC i2369v. And back when I had my Auria 1440p (matte version) which used the same panel/AG coating as the U2711, it is aeons better than that.
144Hz: Everything feels so smooth. It is ridiculous. Even cursor use on the desktop and browsing webpages. WOW. I can't believe what I've been missing out all this time. Hate the world for not telling me about this ultra-awesome experience at a higher refresh rate even more. (kidding!)
G-Sync: Primary reason I bought this panel. And HOLY MOTHER OF ALL THAT IS HOLY. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW. Perfect. PERFECT. It is incredible. Like words-cannot-express-the-wonderfulness-of-it-wonderful. It alleviated every problem I had in my current favorite game, League of Legends. Silky smooth gameplay, no tearing, no stuttering, and literally no input lag can be felt (even with it running up into the 143fps G-Sync cap). I'm a serious believer now, and it wasn't because I spent nearly a damn grand on this monitor. I *CANNOT* stand microstutters or tears AT ALL. And this just magically, *poof*, makes it all go away. Seriously, best innovation of the decade award imo.
Had some slight jankiness getting 144Hz working on the monitor. Which is probably since I'm still on 337 drivers and haven't updated. Still was able to force 144Hz through Nvidia CP, and the monitor recognized it when pressing the Turbo button, although the Turbo button wasn't working to change refresh rates. This is probably, once again, because of my older driver version. Gonna update that in a little bit.
To those that said their bezels were loose, I don't have that problem.

As for the panel itself for those that wondered the state that it arrived in:


Slight panel uniformity issues on a black background, particularly towards the left bezel of the monitor, and ever-so-slight backlight bleed (*although not nearly as bad as the SIX LG 34um95's I've gone through, check my posting history for my escapades on that monitor*) along the bottom and left bezels. It is quite thin though so it really doesn't impact any viewing of the monitor.. No stuck or dead pixels though, so that is good!
Color shift actually isn't that bad. It is actually noticeably better than the TN panel that I've used on my Macbook Air 2013 13", and quite good color accuracy out of the box. If you have a colorimeter though, run it through the hoops. You won't regret it.

And also, once again, sorry to those that shop at the Dallas Fry's store (one east of 75 along 635). Kinda snagged one to my local Fry's in Irving because the employees at the Dallas store were stupid







!


----------



## adamski07

got two monitors up.. reporting 0 dead pixels for both monitors.. with two of these on my desk, I'm tempted to just cancel one of the monitor from my two other orders at TigerDirect.. Moving from crappy 24" 1080p TN, i'm in love with these monitors...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easty*
> 
> You can always disable gsync and play windowed at 144hz, or change it to 120hz and use ulmb.


And you could also marry a super model and never have sex with her....


----------



## Baasha

and.. still no news on Amazon..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> got two monitors up.. reporting 0 dead pixels for both monitors.. with two of these on my desk, I'm tempted to just cancel one of the monitor from my two other orders at TigerDirect.. Moving from crappy 24" 1080p TN, i'm in love with these monitors...


Are you going to be running them in Surround (3x ROG Swift)?

If so, Landscape or Portrait?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> And you could also marry a super model and never have sex with her....


^This Lol!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> and.. still no news on Amazon..
> Are you going to be running them in Surround (3x ROG Swift)?
> 
> If so, Landscape or Portrait?


Nope, I will be using one only. I have two, one for me, one for my bro. I'm just testing the monitors. My TD order got shipped even tho I cancelled it, so I will be returning those two once it arrives. I will be enjoying these two I received from Newegg til my brother takes it to his place.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Nope, I will be using one only. I have two, one for me, one for my bro. I'm just testing the monitors. My TD order got shipped even tho I cancelled it, so I will be returning those two once it arrives. I will be enjoying these two I received from Newegg til my brother takes it to his place.


Dude, keep both of them. U know u want to ...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Nope, I will be using one only. I have two, one for me, one for my bro. I'm just testing the monitors. My TD order got shipped even tho I cancelled it, so I will be returning those two once it arrives. I will be enjoying these two I received from Newegg til my brother takes it to his place.


they making you pay to ship them back? if not man just sell them off and make someone else pay the shipping!

let us know, we got vultures here


----------



## CapnBiggles

Joking aside, I alt-tab...a LOT, for some games. Like MMOs and Path of Exile/D3, etc etc. But obviously not for FPS games. Is it a huge deal to turn G-sync on and off for games where I dont mind being full screen and those that I do?

Seriously, I though a lot of here have multiple monitor set-ups. Does this not bother anyone? (Fully conceding how awesome G-Sync is).


----------



## monmak2

I bought:
+ 32GB HyperX 1866 RAM
+ EVGA GTX 780 SC 6GB
+ EVGA GTX TITAN BLACK 6GB

All in anticipation of this monitor. WHERE ARE YOU AMAZON?!?!? FAAARRRKKK.


----------



## madman962

FYI - I was one of the people who nabbed a monitor today through Newegg. I was pretty quick to order after it was posted here that it was available. My status recently changed from "packaging" to "shipped".


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Joking aside, I alt-tab...a LOT, for some games. Like MMOs and Path of Exile/D3, etc etc. But obviously not for FPS games. Is it a huge deal to turn G-sync on and off for games where I dont mind being full screen and those that I do?
> 
> Seriously, I though a lot of here have multiple monitor set-ups. Does this not bother anyone? (Fully conceding how awesome G-Sync is).


yes which is why it won't bother me having amd cards for this monitor atm because gsync is something that would 5 times out of 10 be disabled... i alt tab in every single game i've ever owned all the time and i do like borderless window mode myself.

and inb4 get a qnix for amd cards...no... i have crossovers and no i don't want a qnix that really isn't going to improve motion blur


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yes which is why it won't bother me having amd cards for this monitor atm because gsync is something that would 5 times out of 10 be disabled... i alt tab in every single game i've ever owned all the time and i do like borderless window mode myself.
> 
> and inb4 get a qnix for amd cards...no... i have crossovers and no i don't want a qnix that really isn't going to improve motion blur


Why is it a big deal? What is the process of alt+tabbing with gsync?


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Why is it a big deal? What is the process of alt+tabbing with gsync?


Short answer? You don't want to (first few link results):

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=alt%2Btab%20g-sync


----------



## adamski07

That razer mouse pad needs to go! eeewwww! Same for that mouse! lol.. I need to stick with red and black theme. Played a bit of BF4, it was silky smooth. G-sync is magical. Gotta leave house soon. I'll be playing with these more later tonight!


----------



## Descadent

this guy can't even take the sticker off the monitor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> That razer mouse pad needs to go! eeewwww! Same for that mouse! lol.. I need to stick with red and black theme. Played a bit of BF4, it was silky smooth. G-sync is magical. Gotta leave house soon. I'll be playing with these more later tonight!


----------



## spork8655

I kind of want to get a shirt printed:

"I spent $1,879.00 on computer monitors and so far all I got was this stupid t-shirt"


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> this guy can't even take the sticker off the monitor


haha.. too much excitement


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> this guy can't even take the sticker off the monitor


Lol look at his last picture with the cam attached, no sticker.

Edit: fail different monitor lol


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Lol look at his last picture with the cam attached, no sticker.


haha.. poor old monitor. Im selling it to my friend for $40









edit: or maybe less..


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Short answer? You don't want to (first few link results):
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=alt%2Btab%20g-sync


Alt tabbing works fine for me... probably depends on the game.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Lol look at his last picture with the cam attached, no sticker.


that's because that isn't the swift in the last pic... they're still in the box as the boxes are sealed. must be his old one


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> this guy can't even take the sticker off the monitor


Mine fell off when taking it out of the box .


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> And you could also marry a super model and never have sex with her....


Lol that's a good point.


----------



## Lourad

Location Date Local Time Activity
Lawnside, NJ, United States 08/26/2014 9:07 A.M. The receiver was not available at the time of the first delivery attempt. A second attempt will be made.
08/26/2014 7:16 A.M. Out For Delivery
Philadelphia, PA, United States 08/26/2014 6:32 A.M. Departure Scan
08/26/2014 6:00 A.M. Arrival Scan
Louisville, KY, United States 08/26/2014 4:24 A.M. Departure Scan
08/26/2014 2:04 A.M. Arrival Scan
San Jose, CA, United States 08/25/2014 7:07 P.M. Departure Scan
08/25/2014 6:42 P.M. Origin Scan
08/25/2014 6:39 P.M. Pickup Scan
United States 08/25/2014 10:28 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS
So sad!


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> And you could also marry a super model and never have sex with her....


Generally Thats the case as they marry old fat dudes for their cash and put them on a minimal bread n water diet. Regardless games won't all work drivers for gsync aren't per
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Alt tabbing works fine for me... probably depends on the game.


Alt tabbing is a driver issue sometimes. I had it when I tested the DIY monitor. I cleaned off the drivers and I never had the problem again.

I've never had it with the PG278Q.


----------



## Recipe7

I hope someone can answer my question

I am using an Asus vg monitor, it offers 1080p at 144hz.

Will i experience a big difference with gsync? I would prefer a 1440p reso, but will the smoothness in my current monitor be comparable/ similar tothe vg278q?

Someone also mentioned that the sweet spot for gysnc is 40-70fps and anything above will be the same across 120hz+ monitors. Is this true? I run 2x670s and settle around 100fps in majority of my games.


----------



## BobaliasLeShay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> And you could also marry a super model and never have sex with her....


G-Sync isn't useful in all scenarios. An MMO is a good example of when it's probably not useful, since most MMOs will run at high FPS on a high end machine. ULMB is much more useful than G-Sync, assuming your machine can output 120FPS+.


----------



## DRen72

UPDATE:

Tiger Direct ARE LIARS. DO NOT ORDER FROM THEM.

I placed my order on Saturday when it said they had it in stock. I paid for 2-day shipping.
Noticed today that the tracking number was posted, but here is where the lie revealed itself.

They shipped the monitor from Asus in California to a TigerDirect store in Illinois. Proving they didn't really have any in stock on Saturday.

Now they are telling me that I actually only paid for a Pre-Order. Yep...now they admit they didn't have any at all on Saturday.

So, now I'm being stole from by TigerDirect for 2-day shipping. They can't possibly send it to me in 2 days when they never had it. Theft.

They will not budge on a refund or anything to make this right. Absolute thieves.

Even if they do eventually send it, whenever that is, I will NEVER buy anything from them again. Liars & thieves is all they are and it seems widespread because I've probably spoken to half-dozen representatives already.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I hope someone can answer my question
> 
> I am using an Asus vg monitor, it offers 1080p at 144hz.
> 
> Will i experience a big difference with gsync? I would prefer a 1440p reso, but will the smoothness in my current monitor be comparable/ similar tothe vg278q?
> 
> Someone also mentioned that the sweet spot for gysnc is 40-70fps and anything above will be the same across 120hz+ monitors. Is this true? I run 2x670s and settle around 100fps in majority of my games.


There is still a benefit to gsync at high refresh rates. It's just less massive an improvement. It still adds to the fluidity... Even past high refresh rate. Monitors have fluctuating Fps which gsync will smooth out. I would say your smoothness would increase.

Between the higher res, option of gsync and the 8 bit pannel the pg278q would still be an upgrade for you. If you have the cash, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Joking aside, I alt-tab...a LOT, for some games. Like MMOs and Path of Exile/D3, etc etc. But obviously not for FPS games. Is it a huge deal to turn G-sync on and off for games where I dont mind being full screen and those that I do?
> 
> Seriously, I though a lot of here have multiple monitor set-ups. Does this not bother anyone? (Fully conceding how awesome G-Sync is).


I've been thinking about this a lot actually.

The main reason I alt-tab is to refer to guides - things like FAQs or instructional videos, etc...

I was thinking about getting a tablet-based computer and just propping it up on my desk, and using that as a second screen.

Another idea I had, which would be very expensive, was to get a second computer and a touch-monitor, then mount the monitor in landscape beside the Asus monitor. The second monitor would utilize two inputs as source - one to the main computer, and another to the second computer. Whenever I'm gaming, i would just turn the second computer on and change the source of the second monitor, then use it kind of like a tablet....

For bonus, could do some kind of switcher for the keyboard mouse to quickly switch between active screens.

I don't think you'd need a hefty PC for the second screen, something like those new intel NUC machines would be fine.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I've been thinking about this a lot actually.
> 
> The main reason I alt-tab is to refer to guides - things like FAQs or instructional videos, etc...
> 
> I was thinking about getting a tablet-based computer and just propping it up on my desk, and using that as a second screen.
> 
> Another idea I had, which would be very expensive, was to get a second computer and a touch-monitor, then mount the monitor in landscape beside the Asus monitor. The second monitor would utilize two inputs as source - one to the main computer, and another to the second computer. Whenever I'm gaming, i would just turn the second computer on and change the source of the second monitor, then use it kind of like a tablet....
> 
> For bonus, could do some kind of switcher for the keyboard mouse to quickly switch between active screens.
> 
> I don't think you'd need a hefty PC for the second screen, something like those new intel NUC machines would be fine.


That all sounds exhausting. LOL.

I hope I can just turn G-Sync on and off relatively effortlessly.

On the bright side, the games that I dont usually alt tab or cross-monitor browse for are typically games that would benefit from G-Sync the most so it should be okay.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ourmachine*
> 
> Is anyone else surprised by the low number of initial units available for this monitor. Based on the number of people that have tracking numbers, and number of Fry's locations i guesstimate the number of launch units for this monitor at ~150.


Yes it is surprising, you would expect launch figures in the thousands not the hundreds with the level of demand.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Snagged one finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope most of us who were unhappy about missing the preorder yesterday were able to get in on one. Now to pick up Nvidia 3D Vision glasses ...


Same here, not for gaming but for 3D movies, I am actually excited about this as the novelty of 3D movies has yet to get old for me. Where is a good place to pick up a set of these glasses?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Does anyone not want to game until they get their monitor? Can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> I hope the jump to 1440p from 1080p is a big as people claim.


Yes and no, for me going from my existing Eizo Foris IPS 23" monitor to the Swift will be only a marginal increase in pixel density as the Swift is 4" bigger. If it was 1440p at 23" there would be a ~50% increase in pixel density. The increased screen size with slightly better pixel density will be amazing regardless.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v639dragoon*
> 
> Looking at pulling the trigger on this monitor.
> 
> Will I be able to plug in my Xbox One into it? I know it only has 1 input, but would a Displayport 1.2 to HDMI adapter work perfectly?
> 
> Thanks.


That should work!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> At least was able to back order it from Newegg. It's something!


Don't worry friend, if youve been following this thread closely someone else relayed that Newegg is expecting a few hundred more units this Friday, just remember to be on and F5'ing at 9 a.m. PST SHARP this time around as apparently that's when they update the inventory online.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> Newegg shipped. No tracking yet.


If you contact chat they will give you a tracking number, mine also says "shipped" yet no tracking information has been forwarded to me via email. Inputting the tracking number I got from chatting with Newegg shows that the package info has been submitted to "Ontrac" but they haven't actually physically received/processed the package yet. I'm in Northern Nevada so even if it ships out of California tomorrow, which I expect it to, I might get it the following day as that's how "rush processed" orders have arrived from Newegg in CA in the past.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vullcan*
> 
> That $50 is for the Ramen packets for the next month in order to afford the mointor *gogo gadget poor spending decisions*


LOL!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Newegg order yesterday at 12pm.. two more coming on Friday from TigerDirect but I'm sending those back to the distribution center.


Come on dude! People can't even get their hands on one unit and you hogged up 3? You don't feel even a bit selfish coming on here reporting that you deprived two other people on here from getting a monitor before October? Congrats I guess, surround will be nice, but next time try to be considerate of your friends among the PC Master race.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> You don't feel even a bit selfish coming on here reporting that you deprived two other people on here from getting a monitor before October? Congrats I guess, surround will be nice, but next time try to be considerate of your friends among the PC Master race.


I applaud his efforts and would expect nothing less from a true representative of the PC Gaming master race.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Come on dude! People can't even get their hands on one unit and you hogged up 3? You don't feel even a bit selfish coming on here reporting that you deprived two other people on here from getting a monitor before October? Congrats I guess, surround will be nice, but next time try to be considerate of your friends among the PC Master race.


Just two, my friend.







Not even all mine. I wish.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> There is still a benefit to gsync at high refresh rates. It's just less massive an improvement. It still adds to the fluidity... Even past high refresh rate. Monitors have fluctuating Fps which gsync will smooth out. I would say your smoothness would increase.
> 
> Between the higher res, option of gsync and the 8 bit pannel the pg278q would still be an upgrade for you. If you have the cash, you won't be disappointed!


Thanks Aemonn. I already preordered from BH. I was a little trigger happy when i did it but im not regretting it, at this point at least, hehe.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> this guy can't even take the sticker off the monitor


I still have mine on as well


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Come on dude! People can't even get their hands on one unit and you hogged up 3? You don't feel even a bit selfish coming on here reporting that you deprived two other people on here from getting a monitor before October? Congrats I guess, surround will be nice, but next time try to be considerate of your friends among the PC Master race.


be nice... first off that 3rd monitor isn't a swift... and 2nd off he already said one is his brother's....so he has one


----------



## mbreslin

I could understand some irritation at the people trying to flip monitors for a profit but the surround people are using the monitors and they beat you to it fair and square. I was jelly of euros and of people who got them walking in to Fry's, but I wouldn't expect any of them to feel guilty, or stay on single monitor until the next wave or any such silliness.

Sheesh.


----------



## jrolle

I just took a look at newegg and thought it was funny that they have seemed to wipe any trace of the swift's existance. This morning it was their page's backround and advertised all over thier homepage. I couldn't even find it in a search.


----------



## Brandon23153

It is still showing the swift as their background on their homepage for me? including links to buy now and to the product page but obviously out of stock


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Location Date Local Time Activity
> Lawnside, NJ, United States 08/26/2014 9:07 A.M. The receiver was not available at the time of the first delivery attempt. A second attempt will be made.
> 08/26/2014 7:16 A.M. Out For Delivery
> Philadelphia, PA, United States 08/26/2014 6:32 A.M. Departure Scan
> 08/26/2014 6:00 A.M. Arrival Scan
> Louisville, KY, United States 08/26/2014 4:24 A.M. Departure Scan
> 08/26/2014 2:04 A.M. Arrival Scan
> San Jose, CA, United States 08/25/2014 7:07 P.M. Departure Scan
> 08/25/2014 6:42 P.M. Origin Scan
> 08/25/2014 6:39 P.M. Pickup Scan
> United States 08/25/2014 10:28 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS
> So sad!


Nice! You live in SJ just like me!


----------



## keyweez360

Got mine today from Newegg largely thanks to this thread. So I wanted to register mainly to say thank you guys. Was checking Newegg yesterday at work like a hawk.

The monitor is incredible! Loving the picture quality and colors out of the box. Not entirely perfect though, and that's where I'm hoping you guys might help me. I'm missing the 144hz option for the monitor in the Nvidia control panel. I can see it in the Windows advanced settings, but if I activate it, the monitor switches to 256 color mode. Horrendous. I've tried wiping the Nvidia drivers and reinstalling per this thread (http://bit.ly/YWOLfG) but had no luck.

Running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit with a GTX 670 ftw and Nvidia drivers 340.52.

Thanks for any help, hope you guys are enjoying the monitor!


----------



## Lourad

LOL, DrexelDragon, my daughter graduated from there. She just got her masters. I grew up in South Philly, moved here about 12 yrs ago.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Yes, SJ. Moved from South Philly about 12 yrs ago?


Nice! Now go get that Swift! lol


----------



## DrexelDragon

Anyone who had their orders ship from Newegg today have their tracking start to work yet? I've had a tracking number since early today but it still doesn't work.


----------



## Brandon23153

I ordered mine around 1:00 eastern. and the tacking came in at around 5:00. It's working but just says that the shipping info was sent to Fedex


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Nice! Now go get that Swift! lol


Funny you say that, I did call ups and asked to pick it up! They said I couldn't until tomorrow. They have a certain number of delivery attempts they have to make first! I guess.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Anyone who had their orders ship from Newegg today have their tracking start to work yet? I've had a tracking number since early today but it still doesn't work.


My tracking no. works. I placed my order at about 9am PST.


----------



## vulcan78

My order status on "Ontrac" has been updated to "received" and it is showing a commitment date of "27 Aug, by end of day" or tomorrow.







If I get this thing tomorrow afternoon I will be super stoked.

Here's some 2560x1440 wallpaper for everyone stepping up to 1440p; I imagine your existing 1080p is going to look a bit blurry:

https://www.google.com/search?q=2560x1440+wallpaper&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS589US589&biw=1046&bih=968&tbm=isch&imgil=nXj31bleogBw8M%253A%253BpCY_cd7Su7z_OM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.livrigames.com%25252Fwallpaper-2560x1440%25252Fwallpaper-hd-database.html&source=iu&usg=__Kk-wjSQFPIYptJl9NqmrK6JfJ1c%3D&sa=X&ei=YjT3U8WMK4TkoAT48IK4Dg&sqi=2&ved=0CCQQ9QEwAQ#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=fZ5REzOIVh1IGM%253A%3BwIgvLVfzObWA4M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwidwallpaper.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2014%252F07%252Fwallpaper-2560x1440-wallpapers-full-hd-nature-best-and-beautiful-of-d-talimba-images-x-0ftrsetl.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwidwallpaper.com%252Fwallpapers-full-hd-nature-best-and-beautiful-of-d-talimba-images-x.html%3B2560%3B1440

I like this one:

http://www.livrigames.com/wallpaper-2560x1440/dark-mountain-lake-wallpaper.html


----------



## Descadent

AHEM IF yall need an ips monitor to go with that swift...check my sig AHEM










AND AMAZON.............


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Funny you say that, I did call ups and asked to pick it up! They said I couldn't until tomorrow. They have a certain number of delivery attempts they have to make first! I guess.


Sign up for a UPS My Choice account. It''s free. You can then change delivery or schedule it or hold it for pickup!


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> AHEM IF yall need an ips monitor to go with that swift...check my sig AHEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AMAZON.............


Isn't ordering from newegg with 3 day delivery kinda same thing as waiting for amazon with 1 day for same price?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Isn't ordering from newegg with 3 day delivery kinda same thing as waiting for amazon with 1 day for same price?


well amazon and that return policy ftw

but no not right now considering amazon won't put them up!!! so newegg is winning that fight lol


----------



## jhall001

I ordered Monday from newegg in the first wave of monitors and paid for overnight shipping. for some reason it did not get packaged until today. I finally received tracking info at 9:30 PM CST. at least I will finally be receiving it tomorrow.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhall001*
> 
> I ordered Monday from newegg in the first wave of monitors and paid for overnight shipping. for some reason it did not get packaged until today. I finally received tracking info at 9:30 PM CST. at least I will finally be receiving it tomorrow.


Your not alone i to was hoping to be playing with it now...


----------



## chalonverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Tiger Direct ARE LIARS. DO NOT ORDER FROM THEM.
> 
> I placed my order on Saturday when it said they had it in stock. I paid for 2-day shipping.
> Noticed today that the tracking number was posted, but here is where the lie revealed itself.
> 
> They shipped the monitor from Asus in California to a TigerDirect store in Illinois. Proving they didn't really have any in stock on Saturday.
> 
> Now they are telling me that I actually only paid for a Pre-Order. Yep...now they admit they didn't have any at all on Saturday.
> 
> So, now I'm being stole from by TigerDirect for 2-day shipping. They can't possibly send it to me in 2 days when they never had it. Theft.
> 
> They will not budge on a refund or anything to make this right. Absolute thieves.
> 
> Even if they do eventually send it, whenever that is, I will NEVER buy anything from them again. Liars & thieves is all they are and it seems widespread because I've probably spoken to half-dozen representatives already.


I had this happen to me, too, though I didn't upgrade to 2-day shipping so I would have been even more annoyed if that was the case.

I was able to talk to a customer service manager and they said they will next-day air it to me once it arrives in IL. We'll see if it actually goes through, though.

+1 on never buying from them again.


----------



## jhall001

so, being that I am gettting the monitor tomorrow. is there anything I should do to prepare so that I can just plug it in and it works? I have the latest nvidia drivers


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhall001*
> 
> so, being that I am gettting the monitor tomorrow. is there anything I should do to prepare so that I can just plug it in and it works? I have the latest nvidia drivers


I plugged it in and it just worked, I had the latest nvidia drivers. You should be all set.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Sign up for a UPS My Choice account. It''s free. You can then change delivery or schedule it or hold it for pickup!


+1 rep! If my son misses the delivery I will get an e-mail from them and can call to pick it up.


----------



## Evo X

Got tired of waiting on Amazon. Just placed an order at B&H Photo. Hope they get them in stock soon.


----------



## jhall001

I'm planning to use my 60 hz dell u2311h for a 2nd monitor. will windows just run 144 hz on one monitor and 60 hz on the other?

are there any special settings I should know about for having one 60 hz monitor and one 144 hz monitor?

will g-sync work fine as long as I am using it as my main screen and in full screen mode?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Anyone have a good monitor arm suggestion that is sub $50 each for the Swift + PB278Q + a 24" 1080p (the lightweight of the three)?


----------



## jtw473

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalonverse*
> 
> This happened to me, too. I called TigerDirect support and they gave me the same explanation that it is going to their warehouse in IL, and then once it arrives there (on Friday), they'll send it to me. What's especially stupid is the shipment originated from CA, which is where I live.
> 
> So they are going to ship it from CA to IL, and then back to me in CA. I told them this was stupid and that they should be able to contact UPS to have the package rerouted to go directly to me. They said they couldn't do that because the shipment did not originate on their UPS account (but from the drop shipper), so they do not have the ability to change it. I then asked if they could contact the drop shipper to instruct them to redirect it, and then they said they couldn't
> 
> After some more complaining I talked to the manager and he said that once it arrived in IL (on Friday, most likely) they would expedite it and send it to me next-day. However, even if that happens I may not get delivery until Monday (depending on weekend delivery or not). Also, I'm not completely sure they are going to come through on the promise to expedite it.
> 
> I'm curious, for other people who had this happen, are you guys in CA, too? I wonder if they're doing this to circumvent sales taxes.
> 
> Either way, this is really stupid and I don't think I'm going to buy anything from TigerDirect again.


Yup I live in CA too, really irritated, they offered to refund my shipping once it is delivered.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Joking aside, I alt-tab...a LOT, for some games. Like MMOs and Path of Exile/D3, etc etc. But obviously not for FPS games. Is it a huge deal to turn G-sync on and off for games where I dont mind being full screen and those that I do?
> 
> Seriously, I though a lot of here have multiple monitor set-ups. Does this not bother anyone? (Fully conceding how awesome G-Sync is).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> Wait a second, does Gsync function in borderless windowed mode or is it fullscreen only? That is actually a point I didn't consider, but I would think it would be relatively important for people with multiple monitors.
> 
> I'm planning on having the 1440p PB278Q next to the Swift.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Gsync does NOT function in borderless windowed, this is the main reason i bought a asus 144hz monitor instead of waiting for a gsync monitor. I play lots of MMO's, i alt tab all day lol. I was lucky enough to find out this information early as a reviewer that i like mentioned it. Gsync isnt perfect, it has downsides.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnCrunch10*
> 
> Thank you! That is a pretty large downside for certain games (especially MMOs) and I generally like the convenience of seamless switching while in borderless windowed mode.


Guys.. guys .. alt-tabbing on PG278Q while having same refresh rate on desktop and a game is almost instantaneous, I created a brief video of it a while ago:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_no5jciPUE


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Anyone have a good monitor arm suggestion that is sub $50 each for the Swift + PB278Q + a 24" 1080p (the lightweight of the three)?


I got two of these for $60..

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Mechanically-Adjustable-Monitor-MA100MB/dp/B000TGUN8E


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Guys.. guys .. alt-tabbing on PG278Q while having same refresh rate on desktop and a game is almost instantaneous, I created a brief video of it a while ago:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_no5jciPUE


seconded. i play mmos too and alt tabbing was one of my big concerns, but i find that it's absolutely not a problem. even if it was, i am willing to adapt to it. the performance factor more than makes up for it.

my only beef with this screen are vertical viewing angles, or viewing angles in general. coming from an IPS and PLS screens, it's kind of disappointing.

even a slight vertical head tilt and i start seeing color shifting, i.e. the colors at the bottom start to wash out when i even slightly lean towards the screen. as with most people, i tend to slide in my chair over time, so this is slightly discomforting.

didn't notice this in games "so far", because i'm always in awe of the fluidity of the action


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Anyone who had their orders ship from Newegg today have their tracking start to work yet? I've had a tracking number since early today but it still doesn't work.


I ordered yesterday around 12:00 pm and received tracking last night around 9 pm. It's scheduled to be delivered today from CA to Ny.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Guys.. guys .. alt-tabbing on PG278Q while having same refresh rate on desktop and a game is almost instantaneous, I created a brief video of it a while ago:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_no5jciPUE


even with g-sync on? Because that's what we're talking about. Sorry, at work, cant watch the vid.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Of course with g-sync on.

I suspect people having issues are either:
Not using newest drivers
Not using original DP cable


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Of course with g-sync on.
> 
> I suspect people having issues are either:
> Not using newest drivers
> Not using original DP cable


Awesome! I had to be sure.


----------



## Skrillion

Newegg delivery! First one in NYC just arrived. Now I gotta be at the office and stare at box that I can't open. THIS SUCKS!
I'm feeling... sick... all of a sudden.. *cough*


----------



## xNutella

imagine few months later NVidia decides to launch G-sync rev2.0 (improvements) :/


----------



## Descadent

i doubt they would do that so soon...especially with freesync possibly undercutting them in cost...but we'll see how that all plays out


----------



## samehsameh

I can't disable G-SYNC in my nvidia control pannel. In the "set up G-Sync" tab when i uncheck "Enable G-SYNC" and click apply it removes the check mark but if i click onto another tab and click back it becomes re-enabled. If i set Vertical Sync to off in the "Manage 3D settings" tab it re-enables if i change tab and change back.

I've tried re-installing my drivers and that didn't work. I'm running 340.52 with SLI 780Ti's

Any ideas?


----------



## Iano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samehsameh*
> 
> I can't disable G-SYNC in my nvidia control pannel. In the "set up G-Sync" tab when i uncheck "Enable G-SYNC" and click apply it removes the check mark but if i click onto another tab and click back it becomes re-enabled. If i set Vertical Sync to off in the "Manage 3D settings" tab it re-enables if i change tab and change back.
> 
> I've tried re-installing my drivers and that didn't work. I'm running 340.52 with SLI 780Ti's
> 
> Any ideas?


My issue was not apples to apples, but I'll share anyway...

I "lost" g-sync, the option was completely gone. The monitor would no longer go into ULMB either, the setting was greyed out in the menu even though I was @ 120 hz. Fiddled with everything I could and then did a DDU and re-installed the Nvidia drivers (I was on the latest, re-installed the latest). After a reboot & reinstall still had no g-sync option and ULMB greyed out.

Powered off my computer, unplugged the monitor, re-seated the cable going to my video card. Powered back up everything was back to normal. The catalyst for everything happening was starting Diablo 3 and getting an "out of range" error, before starting that game everything worked great. I really can't tell if these are just driver issues or something with hardware. Anyway, hope this helps you out, I'd try the full power down / reseat steps.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Early adopter races sing this song, do-dah, do-dah.

You guys are doing god's work (and of course having fun doing it, aside from the issues) I salute you for blazing the trail of bugs before my path.


----------



## Descadent

same thing different morning

wake up, no amazon, plants face on desk


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> same thing different morning
> 
> wake up, no amazon, plants face on desk


Dude this is really weird. Amazon really dropped the ball on this. Didn't ASUS say they were an initial vendor?


----------



## dusktildawn48

i'd be happy to have either amazon or bestbuy. even with amazon prime whatever comes up first gets my purchase.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Dude this is really weird. Amazon really dropped the ball on this. Didn't ASUS say they were an initial vendor?


yup, maybe amazon got a massive amount and is spreading them across distribution centers or something but yeah amazon really has dropped the ball on this


----------



## samehsameh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iano*
> 
> My issue was not apples to apples, but I'll share anyway...
> 
> I "lost" g-sync, the option was completely gone. The monitor would no longer go into ULMB either, the setting was greyed out in the menu even though I was @ 120 hz. Fiddled with everything I could and then did a DDU and re-installed the Nvidia drivers (I was on the latest, re-installed the latest). After a reboot & reinstall still had no g-sync option and ULMB greyed out.
> 
> Powered off my computer, unplugged the monitor, re-seated the cable going to my video card. Powered back up everything was back to normal. The catalyst for everything happening was starting Diablo 3 and getting an "out of range" error, before starting that game everything worked great. I really can't tell if these are just driver issues or something with hardware. Anyway, hope this helps you out, I'd try the full power down / reseat steps.


Thanks for the suggestion but that hasn't worked


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> imagine few months later NVidia decides to launch G-sync rev2.0 (improvements) :/


From what I can tell the hardware is pretty set. I'm sure there will be improvements but it's likely they will be via firmware/drivers for existing customers. The only way hardware would need to be upgraded is if we saw a 240hz capable gsync which would likely need better heat dissipation on the unit, etc.

Newer model monitors may have display port passthrough so you can daisy chain DP monitors off a single DP output but at that point it's not a Gsync 2.0 issue... its just the reality of purchasing computer hardware and the speed at which the industry evolves.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Soooo even though my Tiger Direct order shipped out, it looks like they "cancelled" (like I had requested) because the charge is gone from my credit card... What do I do?


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Soooo even though my Tiger Direct order shipped out, it looks like they "cancelled" (like I had requested) because the charge is gone from my credit card... What do I do?


I'm pretty confident they expect you to ship it back at-cost (judging from what I've heard from others).

That is, of course, presuming you cannot refuse delivery. Which is the cheaper better option for you.


----------



## MLJS54

Can someone comment on the colors of the Swift vs. BenQ XL2720/2420Z monitors? Are they as saturated/dark?


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

I am so excited. 3 day select turned into 2 day.... WOOT!

Now to wait for UPS to open so I can pick it up


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> I'm pretty confident they expect you to ship it back at-cost (judging from what I've heard from others).
> 
> That is, of course, presuming you cannot refuse delivery. Which is the cheaper better option for you.


Oh I will refuse delivery.. but if the charge is gone from my credit card... Did I get the monitor free? lol


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Oh I will refuse delivery.. but if the charge is gone from my credit card... Did I get the monitor free? lol


No because they are expecting it back







(sadly)


----------



## Thoth420

So I went from spam refreshing the page on newegg to get the monitor.....and now I find my self spam refreshing the tracking status.
I went with the 3 Day as I have Premier and it would have been 90 bucks for overnight. Hoping no dead pixels. Fingers crossed.


----------



## samehsameh

I've done a DDU and installed 331.82 (the driver where its called Variable refresh as opposed to GSYNC) and i can finally disable it and have it stay disabled.


----------



## Fiercy

Metro Redux Bundle is so ready to be tested when Swift arrives.


----------



## Dcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Can someone comment on the colors of the Swift vs. BenQ XL2720/2420Z monitors? Are they as saturated/dark?


I have both (Xl2720Z) and I will report and take photos when I get home.

Edit: Check out the owners thread where i'll post. This thread is getting hammered with too much shipping/supplier info.


----------



## haccess

Yesterday's Newegg order with "super-eggsaver" shipping shows estimated delivery of Saturday coming from CA to NC. Should be able to get some playtime in over the long Labor Day weekend. I believe in you, FedEx!


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

If I had known that Newegg orders placed throughout the day yesterday were shipping, I would have "preordered" through them instead of BH. Still no word, but I guess today is another day.


----------



## un1b4ll

The 26th came and went and my B&H order hasn't budged.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> If I had known that Newegg orders placed throughout the day yesterday were shipping, I would have "preordered" through them instead of BH. Still no word, but I guess today is another day.


Yeah, it's annoying. I was among the first to order with B&H and stuck with them thus far as they're only one state away, it was said they were to be among the first retailers to receive a shipment (by an Asus rep) and I know their customer service is top notch.

I'm starting to think their stock was hijacked by someone else. At this point the next place I see it for sale I'm going to jump on it.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Yeah, it's annoying. I was among the first to order with B&H and stuck with them thus far as they're only one state away, it was said they were to be among the first retailers to receive a shipment (by an Asus rep) and I know their customer service is top notch.
> 
> I'm starting to think their stock was hijacked by someone else. At this point the next place I see it for sale I'm going to jump on it.


I'm with you there, though I don't understand how their stock could be given to someone else if they were confirmed to get the units. I wonder if its just a logistics fail and they either haven't received, or maybe processed, their supply order yet.

I can be patient, though. I modded my VG248QE with a DIY Gsync Kit, so I have had it nearly a year already. I just want the 1440p, so I don't mind being a little late to the party.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Yeah, it's annoying. I was among the first to order with B&H and stuck with them thus far as they're only one state away, it was said they were to be among the first retailers to receive a shipment (by an Asus rep) and I know their customer service is top notch.
> 
> I'm starting to think their stock was hijacked by someone else. At this point the next place I see it for sale I'm going to jump on it.


I think they are just 2-3 days behind since they're on the east coast. We've all noticed West Coast / Central megasellers seemed to be the only ones with a jump on this.

If it's not today I'd imagine tomorrow, and no later than this week.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> I'm with you there, though I don't understand how their stock could be given to someone else if they were confirmed to get the units. I wonder if its just a logistics fail and they either haven't received, or maybe processed, their supply order yet.
> 
> I can be patient, though. I modded my VG248QE with a DIY Gsync Kit, so I have had it nearly a year already. I just want the 1440p, so I don't mind being a little late to the party.


My only guess is that people were pulling strings to grab stock. I've seen it happen before when placing orders for low stock items... if you have a good rep they know who to talk to to get units moved around.

Someone posted yesterday about a store in Cali that grabbed a unit when they weren't allotted one. When asked how the person at the store stated their purchasing manager had "connections". Sort of how some Fry's re-routed stock destined from one store to another due to the other store not knowing what is going on and keeping an eye on the system to make sure they are assigned the correct stock.

Someone from B&H could have submitted an order last week, then moved on and somewhere between then and now their allotted stock went from X units to 0. When that happens you need to notice it relatively soon and have the motivation to call the distributor and ruffle some feathers.

Course, this is all speculation on my part. For all I know it could be a shipping delay. I do know back in the day when HP did that clearance on their tablets, selling them for $99 after discontinuing them... they were sold out but my rep at a vendor was able to put me on "the list". I received one as did two of my colleagues but I'm pretty sure that meant a few people who were also expecting some didn't receive them! So I know for a fact stuff like this can happen.

I'm still hopeful B&H will receive stock soon... but if Amazon or Newegg (doubtful) lists them again today or tomorrow i'll buy from them. Sort of bummed both times Newegg sold I was here and could have ordered one but chose not to... talk about shooting yourself in the foot!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haccess*
> 
> Yesterday's Newegg order with "super-eggsaver" shipping shows estimated delivery of Saturday coming from CA to NC. Should be able to get some playtime in over the long Labor Day weekend. I believe in you, FedEx!


Mine shipped out of CA hub from Newegg estimated deliv for upstate NY is Friday. Newegg normally gets it done faster. I had a mobo, SSD, and some RAM shipped out of the same hub last week and it got here two days early. Guess I am saying don't be surprised if it shows up on Friday.


----------



## CapnBiggles

*shakes fists*

Amazoooooooooooooooon!


----------



## Descadent

mhm

i had a chat with amazon today and they tried to tell me that th pb278q was it and it was in stock... it took like 3 mins to convince them it wasn't using the newegg link

anyways i got told they don't have them at all and haven't received any at all and have no clue when they are coming...

i told them wow... you let newegg smack you around on this one


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> mhm
> i told them wow... you let newegg smack you around on this one


The next step is to show them a screencapture of ASUS reps and PR saying they should have it.


----------



## Eugenius

I agree. No budget in my BH order from yesterday. So much for "they had a shipment" coming that night. Smh


----------



## Fishballs

For everyone that already has the swift dont miss out on the owner's club! Come apply and get a sick signature !

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club


----------



## Fiercy

Got it today!! Finally!! Thx to everyone in this thread and good luck getting one!!! All I gotta do is live through the work day now


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Well, I have some bad news for folks who preordered from B&H -- I just talked to their support department again, and they don't have any information on when their shipment would arrive. I have replaced my name with my handle.
Quote:


> You have been connected to Josef A.
> Josef A: Hello NoobasaurusWrex. My name is Josef A. How can I help you today?
> NoobasaurusWrex: Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoobasaurusWrex: I am sorry to assail you with yet another question about the ROG swift, however I was hoping for an update on the status of the order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears B&H did not receive their order of the monitor yesterday. Is there any new information about the shipment arrival?
> Josef A: Please allow me a moment while I look into this for you.
> NoobasaurusWrex: My order number is [REDACTED]
> NoobasaurusWrex: great, thanks
> Josef A: Unfortunately we don't have an expected delivery date yet for your ASUS PG278Q 27" Widescreen LED Backlit QHD Gaming Monitor as it is pre-ordered by the manufacturer. As soon as we receive it in stock we will promptly ship it to you. Once the order has been shipped we will notify you via e-mail. I apologize for this delay and any inconvenience it has caused you.
> NoobasaurusWrex: ok, I was under the impression that B&H was supposed to receive them yesterday, as that was the release date. while i understand that my order hasn't been shipped, is there information about the monitor shipment arriving at your facilities?
> NoobasaurusWrex: I am not as interested in my own delivery date as I am about the monitors actually getting to your store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoobasaurusWrex: If I have that information, I can infer my own delivery date.
> Josef A: I have looked into this and I see that B&H is diligently and persistently working with the manufacturer in order to determine an accurate estimate of this shipment, and as soon as that information is provided to B&H we would be happy to provide it to you. I apologize for the inconvenience that this delay is causing you.
> NoobasaurusWrex: I see. So the manufacturer hasn't given you any information at all, then?
> Josef A: Yes, we are waiting for information at this time.
> Josef A: Is there anything else I can help you with today?
> NoobasaurusWrex: No, that is all, thank you. I will pass this information on to others that have preordered from B&H as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoobasaurusWrex: Thank you.


----------



## Recipe7

I was just told by a BH rep that shipment should be early September. She says the only information she has is what she can access on the site.

She probably has no clue. But early september sounds realistic.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Got it today!! Finally!! Thx to everyone in this thread and good luck getting one!!! All I gotta do is live through the work day now


Grats. I remember you were one of the "packaging" people. Glad it finally went through.


----------



## TheBatman1337

ShopBLT is showing that they have 40 on order from Asus. I thought about calling them to see how many pre-orders they have or when they expect to get them in but I am waiting for Amazon anyway.

http://www.shopblt.com/item/asus-27in-2560x1440p-144hz-rr-g/asus_pg278q.html


----------



## Descadent

you'll have to keep waiting on amazon


----------



## Skrillion

ROG SWIFT HAS LANDED IN NY


----------



## .Cerberus

Canadian here, still waiting for NCIX....


----------



## besthijacker

I hope Newegg back-orders will ship by Friday.


----------



## grim2k4

Got mine today as well, the glory is real!


----------



## ACallander

Well shows fry's in Arlington, TX has an open-box one.


----------



## Descadent

hey amazon

you suck

and no new ones for newegg today since last two days both times went on sale at about the same time


----------



## CreaminFreeman

Not sure if this was mentioned but I head that Tiger Direct is scheduled to get another 50 units in on the 13th.


----------



## dpoverlord

So I have been watching this thread for awhile and have contemplated a few times switching out my 4 Dell 3104 30" monitors for this monitor.

What are everyones thoughts on it?
(based on landscape mode)
On Paper / measuring on my own

*Dell 30" monitor has:*
*Diagonal Viewable Image Size* = 29.76" (75.6cm )
*Top Bottom* = 15.75"
*Left Right* = 25.375"
*Bezel* = 1" Thick all around


Spoiler: Dell Tech Specs



75.6 cm
29.8 inches (30-inch wide)

*Viewable Image Dimensions (H x W)*
641.3 mm x 400.8 mm
25.25" x 15.76"

*Optimal resolution:*
2560 x 1600 at 60 Hz

*Aspect ratio:*
16:10

*Pixel pitch:*
0.25 mm
*
Brightness*:
350 cd/m² (typical), 50 cd/m² (minimum)

*Color Support:*
Color Gamut (typical): Adobe RGB 99%, sRGB 100% and 120% (CIE 1976)1
Color Depth: 1.07 billion colors

*Contrast Ratio:*
1000 to 1 (typical), Dynamic Contrast Ratio: 2 Million:1 (Max)

*Viewing Angle:*
178° vertical / 178° horizontal

*Response Time:*
6 ms (gray to gray)

*Panel type, surface:*
AH In-plane switching, anti-glare with hard coat 3H

*Backlight Technology:*
LED

*Display Type:*
Widescreen Flat Panel Display

*Flat Panel Mount Interface:*
VESA

*Display Screen Coating:*
Antiglare with hard-coating 3H

*Adjustability*
Height-adjustable stand, tilt, swivel, and built-in cable management, capacitive touch OSD controls
Connectivity
1 Dual Link Digital Visual Interface connectors (DVI-D) with HDCP
1 DisplayPort 1.2 (DP)
1 Mini DisplayPort 1.2 (mDP)
1 High Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI)
1 USB 3.0 upstream port
4 USB 3.0 downstream ports
1 DisplayPort out (MST)
1 Audio out
DC power connector for Dell Soundbar (AX510)

*Built-in Devices*
USB 3.0 Hi-Speed Hub (with 1 USB upstream port and 4 USB downstream ports)
DC-out



*ROG PG278Q [*(can anyone confirm this I am using tech specs)
*Diagonal Viewable Image size* = 26.9" (68.5cm)
*Top Bottom* = 13.214"
*Left Right* = 23.49"
*Bezel* = .23" = 1/2 " when put next to two monitors


Spoiler: Asus ROG PG278Q Tech Specs



*ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q Features:*
*Display Panel Size (diagonal)* = 27" (68.5 cm) Wide Screen (16:9)
*Display Viewing Area (HxV)* = 596.74 x 335.66mm
*Panel Backlight / Type*
WLED / TN Non-Glare

*True Resolution*
2D mode : 2560 x 1440 (up to 144Hz)
3D mode : 2560 x 1440 (120Hz or 100Hz)
Aspect Ratio: 16:9

*Pixel Pitch*
0.233 mm (109ppi)

*Brightness*
350 cd/m² (max.), 300 cd/m² (typical)
*Contrast Ratio (Max.)*
1000:1
*Color Saturation*
72% NTSC

*Viewing Angle*
160°(V) / 170°(H)

Response Time
1ms (Gray to Gray)

*Input / Output Connectors*
DisplayPort 1.2, USB3.0 ports (Upstream x 1, Downstream x 2)

*Height Adjustment (mm)* =0~120 mm
Tilt (angle) =+20° ~ -5°
Swivel (angle) =+60° ~ -60°
Pivot (angle/direction) = 90°(clockwise)

*VESA Wall Mounting (mm) =* 100 x 100 mm
*Phys. Dimension (WxHxD) =* 619.7 x 362.96 x 65.98 mm
*Weight =* 7.0Kg(Net), 10.5Kg (Gross)

*Video Features*
NVIDIA G-SYNC Technology
Trace Free Technology
4 Mode Color Temperature Selection
HDCP
3D Technology
NVIDIA 3D Vision 2
GamePlus
Crosshair / Timer
Ultra Low Motion Blur (ULMB)


Differences:
Dell 30" has 2.86" more diagonal viewing space
Dell has 2.53" more viewable space left to right
Dell has 1.885" more viewable space top bottom
Asus has .23" the Dell is .77" thicker per side. (HUGE difference)
Dell has a Memory Card reader on their hub (I cant find one with the Asus but not many people need it)

The rest are pretty obvious TN vs IPS, Less ghosting on Asus vs more on Dell. Be Great to see comparisons, I have no doubt that the ROG 278Q is better for games than the u3014 in regards to ghosting,. But with that being said I love the 30" and the IPS panel and I am wondering what I give up if I switched all 4 for a WLED / TN panel. Is it worth the price? At this point after spending 4+k on monitors one year later do I gain a lot more? Since I give up my higher 16:10 resolution which I really enjoy.

In Surround I am at 4800 x 2560 movies at 6400 x 2560 With these I would be 4320 x 2560 / 5760 x2560

The Question is what is better? The idea of having 3d as well is very appealing... 3d movies on all 4 monitors. Now that is pretty bad ass

Love to hear your thoughts!

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychor*
> The opinion on this is beginning to seem unanimous - what a bummer. What are you running now Vega? I shelved my Dell 4K UP3214Q 4K (literally it's sitting covered on a shelf under my lab bench) and went back to my tried and true HP ZR30W.
> BTW, what arm system do you use to drop another monitor in front of your multi-monitor setup? I thought I read somewhere that this is what you do. I'd like to do something similar with the Dell 4K for image editing work - basically have some gaming monitors set up and then be able to bring the Dell down and over them or something like that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marm0t*
> Viewing angles (especially vertical.. which for portrait means horizontal) are so bad.
> Don't even bother going portrait. You'll probably be happier running 2 Qnixes or something to that effect off to the side. Like.. you cant even get slightly uncentered when viewing it in portrait mode or its washing out.
> The colors and everything on the swift are great. The viewing angles are still TN though.


Reading those two posts it makes it sound like I wouldn't want this since I am set on using portrait mode


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> hey amazon
> 
> you suck
> 
> and no new ones for newegg today since last two days both times went on sale at about the same time


I took a turn at the wheel Descadent:
Quote:


> Me:Ah, yes, I believe that is the older model made for graphic designers, and has been in the catalogue for a while a now
> If you notice the Product Designation, it is "PB278Q" (emphasis on the PB). The item I am inquiring about is "PG278Q" (emphasis on the PG).
> 
> Athenialease hold let me check to see if we will be getting the item in stock soon as the one on the UK site is sold by a merchant seller as well as the other ones listed as available. As amazon.co.uk is temporary out of stock as well.
> 
> Me:That's fine, take your time.
> 
> Athenia:Thank you Brent.
> 
> Thank you for holding. I have done some checks for you with our inventory team and I am sorry but we do not have the item available on amazon.com as yet. They are working with a few suppliers and we are trying to get it asap for this website.
> 
> Me:Any kind of guess? I don't mind waiting. I intend to buy from Amazon either way.
> 
> Athenia: They did say that it might take awhile so you can look out for it by the end of September to the beginning of October.
> 
> Athenia:Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Me: Oh no worries. I'm glad to receive updated information. There is, what I shall diplomatically call a "engaged minority" of computer enthusiasts with a loyalty to amazon like myself awaiting it's arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you happen to know if there will be a probability of securing one via pre-order, or will they simply go live when the items arrive in the Sept-Oct area?
> 
> Athenia:Based on the information given they will just go live with the item but if it changes and they will be getting it earlier than expected they might just have the option for per-ordering.
> 
> Me: That sounds about right. Thank you again.
> Guess I better keep myself on my toes then eh as September approaches
> 
> Athenia:Yes you should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been indeed a pleasure assisting you with this. Is there anything I can help you with today?
> 
> Me:Nope that is it! I'll be sharing this information with a few others in a similar position.


----------



## Descadent

what in the same hell end of sept, october?!

if that is true then yeah newegg just upcutted amazon on availability and sale of this monitor


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what in the same hell end of sept, october?!
> 
> if that is true then yeah newegg just upcutted amazon on availability and sale of this monitor


Agreed. I have a $100 gift card to Amazon sitting next to me, so I'm waiting it out. It'll be here before I know it and by then hopefully new nvidia drivers and kinks shaked out.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what in the same hell end of sept, october?!
> 
> if that is true then yeah newegg just upcutted amazon on availability and sale of this monitor


Everything kind of has, since Amazon has had a grand total of 0 so far.









(third party sellers through Amazon don't count)


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Well shows fry's in Arlington, TX has an open-box one.


really?? They only received two units on Monday, I got one because of pre order the other was to someone who walked in and asked if they had them. Wonder if the person who walked in return it. I would call the store first and ask to speak with someone in the monitor section. You could ask for "Mo", he is the one who helped me.


----------



## kevin1024

My Newegg back-order from yesterday just went to packaging!


----------



## Aemonn

Just got an order in with newegg.. we'll see what happens.


----------



## Descadent

backorder up

ship 2-4weeks


----------



## Descadent

i put mine in. we'll see what happens. either way shouldn't make it here by friday so no worries with it coming while i'm gone for labor day weekend


----------



## tehpud

The one in Arlington is 5% off. I'm in Houston and tried to get them to transfer it here. No luck. I would have to drive 3-4 hours to go get it for a $40 savings which just costs me my gas.

Damn Amazon for not getting them.
Damn Frys for not transferring to a store closer to me.
Damn Newegg for not getting more stock yet. The rep said should have stock by Friday. Hoping.

Everyone else.....al;dkjf;alkjsdf;lakjsdf


----------



## Agares

I just placed for my "back order" from newegg. Though it says it ships in 2-4weeks, to the guy that had his back order processed today, did you order it yesterday? Can I assume that I might get this sooner than 2-4weeks? Or will I wait more? Choose next day shipping cuz ftw lol


----------



## Achilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Just got an order in with newegg.. we'll see what happens.


Ha! I made an account to tell you guys just that. I've been reading this thread non-stop, so I knew I had to let people know.


----------



## Descadent

google thinks friday to ship? who knows lol but newegg says 2-4weeks -_-
Quote:


> Google Trusted Stores Logo
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Your Newegg.com order is protected through the Google Trusted Stores program. Learn more
> 
> Below, you'll find a summary of your order and instructions for requesting help.
> 
> Order Details
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> Google Trusted Stores Reference ID: a
> 
> Newegg.com Order Number:
> MNTR ASUS|LED 27" 1MS PG278Q 3D ( 1)
> 
> Newegg.com Estimated Shipping Date: Aug 29, 2014
> ___________________________________________________


----------



## tehpud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> google thinks friday to ship? who knows lol but newegg says 2-4weeks -_-


I just got my order in. I spoke with a representative at noon central.

He said that they have an order for 60 monitors arriving on the 29th.


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin1024*
> 
> My Newegg back-order from yesterday just went to packaging!


Mine still says back-order ;(


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> google thinks friday to ship? who knows lol but newegg says 2-4weeks -_-


Seriously, ASUS should just come out and say they're only selling the monitor with any amount of volume through newegg.


----------



## Eugenius

Canceled my BH one. Put in my newegg which actually has cheaper next day shipping so win win there.


----------



## Achilla

Guys it's up on Amazon! gogogo!!!


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehpud*
> 
> The one in Arlington is 5% off. I'm in Houston and tried to get them to transfer it here. No luck. I would have to drive 3-4 hours to go get it for a $40 savings which just costs me my gas.
> 
> Damn Amazon for not getting them.
> Damn Frys for not transferring to a store closer to me.
> Damn Newegg for not getting more stock yet. The rep said should have stock by Friday. Hoping.
> 
> Everyone else.....al;dkjf;alkjsdf;lakjsdf


You forgot one
Damn Asus for having very, very, very limited inventory for launch


----------



## Dart06

I'm super jealous of you guys that have this monitor. I'll probably pick one up once I find a better job.


----------



## thunder1990

http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1409166631&sr=8-7&keywords=pg278q

Amazon has it GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBatman1337

Just got an order in on Amazon.


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achilla*
> 
> Guys it's up on Amazon! gogogo!!!


Thanks for the heads up just placed my order on amazon about to cancel my back order on both TD and B&H since both don't expect to receive more for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Wow it went from 8 in stock to 10 in stock.. Maybe they are adding more as we speak?


----------



## Skrillion

I added it to my Amazon Cart to see how much tax + shipping would be, Prime ended up being more expensive than 2 day Rush with Newegg. I won!

Don't worry I removed it


----------



## CapnBiggles

My gift card is at home, godspeed amazon warriors.


----------



## MLJS54

Does anyone have a link to the Newegg backorder?

AMZN is $80 tax to NY


----------



## Achilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the Newegg backorder?
> 
> AMZN is $80 tax to NY


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405


----------



## CapnBiggles

I don't get it though. How the heck did they put it up now after none of them knew it even existed? GAWD. LOL!!!


----------



## Descadent

amazon says 10

but in cart says NOoooooo

Lk;Jdfsaklhjaflskdjf;asdf


----------



## Descadent

WOW!!!!!!!oh i'm mad!!!! i want amazon over newegg

and amazon rep's are so full of crap!!!!!!


----------



## tehpud




----------



## CapnBiggles

...aaaand out of stock.

I'll be honest. I'm not ordering with just 10 in stock anyway. Backorder hell.


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the Newegg backorder?
> 
> AMZN is $80 tax to NY


Wow! $80.00 LOL

Same problem here newegg (no tax) was cheaper by $2.00 (compared to amazon taxed) with rush/one day shipping. HMMMM sucks!


----------



## TheBatman1337

I had two ordered from Amazon because I forget to apply credit card points, $1200 to spend on Amazon hence the waiting for them, so there may be one going back into their system from the first order that I just cancelled.

Good luck, folks.


----------



## tehpud

odd. post came blank. Amazon shows 10 in stock but cant' order / add to cart

a;ldskjf;alksdjf


----------



## CapnBiggles

I suddenly have this image of salmon swimming upstream directly into an embankment of rocks.


----------



## Revengeofbob

Shows as "Currently Unavailable" with no order button


----------



## Descadent

it keeps going from out of stock to 9 available everytime i refresh but when i add to cart it says not instock

COME ON


----------



## tehpud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revengeofbob*
> 
> Shows as "Currently Unavailable" with no order button


if you refresh, it iwll occasionally show the order button but even then...fails to do anything.


----------



## Revengeofbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehpud*
> 
> if you refresh, it iwll occasionally show the order button but even then...fails to do anything.


It's a giant tease... after all this time.

/cry


----------



## thunder1990

I think I'm going to remove the matte film off my pg278q.


----------



## tehpud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> I think I'm going to remove the matte film off my pg278q.


do it!

and dont forget to post your results


----------



## Fiercy

Guys i just hooked it up... and its just... WOW. Benq xl2420z is nothing in color compered to this one and I have never had the display with such a slim bezels it really adds to it.. And i liked a little bit of clarity that 1440 adds all that i haven't even seen GSync yet LOL!


----------



## Revengeofbob

Whoa time out.. I refreshed the page and it said that it was not eligible for Amazon Prime, even though it was being sold by Amazon.

This is not what I planned... not at all.


----------



## Descadent

it's now going from 7 instock to unavailable every other refresh


----------



## Aemonn

Well, maybe this means B&H WILL actually receive some soon. The lack of anyone knowing what the heck is going on is really crappy.


----------



## dusktildawn48

i'm gonna cry. i just wanna order this thing


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revengeofbob*
> 
> Whoa time out.. I refreshed the page and it said that it was not eligible for Amazon Prime, even though it was being sold by Amazon.
> 
> This is not what I planned... not at all.


They were totally flagged as Prime eligible when I saw them up. whaaaaat.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> i'm gonna cry. i just wanna order this thing


neweeg backorder still up


----------



## dusktildawn48

i'm stuck with either amazon, bestbuy, or microcenter.


----------



## Aemonn

Nevermind.


----------



## MLJS54

I placed a Newegg backorder.

So has anyone had their Newegg backorders ship that were placed in the last 24 hours?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehpud*
> 
> The one in Arlington is 5% off. I'm in Houston and tried to get them to transfer it here. No luck. I would have to drive 3-4 hours to go get it for a $40 savings which just costs me my gas.
> 
> Damn Amazon for not getting them.
> Damn Frys for not transferring to a store closer to me.
> Damn Newegg for not getting more stock yet. The rep said should have stock by Friday. Hoping.
> 
> Everyone else.....al;dkjf;alkjsdf;lakjsdf


Contact the people working at the monitor section of your Frys. They may or may not be able to snatch one going to another store for you and hold it. I know since that is what Irving did for me. They "stole" one of the ones going to the Dallas Fry's store and brought it to Irving overnight and held it for me until I could pick it up later in the day ! YMMV.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Man, I walk away for a second and miss my chance to order from Amazon.









I threw te dice with Newegg and placed a backorder. Google also says it will ship on the 29th, but Newegg themselves say 2-4 weeks. I'll just see which goes out first, Newegg or B&H, and cancel my order with the other retailer.


----------



## Creator

Amazon only had 10? And of course I was out to lunch when it finally went up. I guess I'm waiting then.


----------



## Descadent

if they only had that much you know that's total bs... the big ole amazon only getting 10? yeah right!


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> if they only had that much you know that's total bs... the big ole amazon only getting 10? yeah right!


Well said. That's exactly why I wouldn't fret about it.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Guys i just hooked it up... and its just... WOW. Benq xl2420z is nothing in color compered to this one and I have never had the display with such a slim bezels it really adds to it.. And i liked a little bit of clarity that 1440 adds all that i haven't even seen GSync yet LOL!


That's great to hear. The colors on the BenQ XL panels really suck. I probably would not be getting this monitor if it wasn't for that.


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Amazon only had 10? And of course I was out to lunch when it finally went up. I guess I'm waiting then.


I saw 20 when I looked.


----------



## Descadent

still says 7 then next refresh unavailable then next refresh 7 then next refresh unavailable


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Refreshing is now bringing it back to unavailable. After talking with them the rep I had said that all 10 were sold already.


----------



## ronaldjeremy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> I placed a Newegg backorder.
> 
> So has anyone had their Newegg backorders ship that were placed in the last 24 hours?


I put in a preorder with B&H last Monday. Then yesterday I used the chrome alert thing to place a Newegg backorder for overnight shipping. Around noon today I got a notify from Newegg that my order was confirmed, so I cancelled the B&H pre-order. Just now i got another newegg notification that my card was charged, and the order has shipped.

I'm still in disbelief after waiting since March -- I'll believe it tomorrow when its on my doorstep!


----------



## TheBatman1337

Just called Amazon. They are showing the Sept. 2 delivery date because it is not coming from one of their warehouses and they need extra time to get the item before they can send it. Sounds kind of like they were getting their shipment on the 29th like somebody mentioned before and we basically got a pre-order.


----------



## tehpud

spoke with another rep at Newegg over the phone. 60 confirmed arriving on the 29th. If you ordered and google states the 29th is expected shipping date then most likely you will get a shipment on that day.

damn amazon again for getting my hopes up. FYI - Newegg orders are not valid for premiere. I was rather surprised by this. So if you order and are on the fence about it, make sure that you decide or else you will eat shipping cost + restocking fee :O


----------



## tehpud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBatman1337*
> 
> Just called Amazon. They are showing the Sept. 2 delivery date because it is not coming from one of their warehouses and they need extra time to get the item before they can send it. Sounds kind of like they were getting their shipment on the 29th like somebody mentioned before and we basically got a pre-order.


i think i'm going to cancel newegg and wait for amazon. i'm sincerely hoping that they are right in that statement. I can wait until Tuesday


----------



## Fiercy

Checked my panel carefully with black white red green blue Pixel Perfect!!! I am keeping this.


----------



## MaN227

despite what others have said I'm ordering from TD.

they matched the shipping price of 7.59 from the egg vice their asking price of 31.35..... PLUS I got 15 dollars off on top of that. plus unlike newegg (which does NOT allow it) I was able to use paypal at TD on the preorder which gives me 18 months of no interest.

I am not so nuts about it that I have to have it in a day or 2. I think some folks go a little crazy about needing a new item RIGHT NOW !

when ever it shows up is fine by me, so long as its before Oct









the savings on cost over newegg, plus 18 months no interest, sealed the deal for me.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehpud*
> 
> spoke with another rep at Newegg over the phone. 60 confirmed arriving on the 29th. If you ordered and google states the 29th is expected shipping date then most likely you will get a shipment on that day.
> 
> damn amazon again for getting my hopes up. FYI - Newegg orders are not valid for premiere. I was rather surprised by this. So if you order and are on the fence about it, make sure that you decide or else you will eat shipping cost + restocking fee :O


By "get a shipment that day," I'm assuming you mean a notification that the item shipped from their warehouse? That would put my next day arrival at the following Tuesday. One could hope that it means tomorrow, though.









I think I'll cancel my B&H order. I don't want to get double charged, and I have a feeling thats when they will receive their stock as well.


----------



## Aemonn

What is this you who backordered through newegg are talking about regarding google? I did get a prompt about something when placing my order but I chose "no" as I had no clue what it was.


----------



## CapnBiggles

I spoke to another Amazon rep via chat. They are completely stupefied by all of this and have no idea what is going on.


----------



## TheBatman1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehpud*
> 
> i think i'm going to cancel newegg and wait for amazon. i'm sincerely hoping that they are right in that statement. I can wait until Tuesday


Careful, those that they are getting on the 29th are the ones that they just sold out of. No new orders are being taken right now.


----------



## dusktildawn48

i dont get whats up with best buy. they put a page up for it like 2 days ago and i still cant buy.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> I spoke to another Amazon rep via chat. They are completely stupefied by all of this and have no idea what is going on.


Give them a break - they are literally limited but what is available on their systems when you call. This is more the Amazon internal buyers' fault than anything.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Give them a break - they are literally limited but what is available on their systems when you call. This is more the Amazon internal buyers' fault than anything.


I don't mind a lack of information. I do mind conflicting information. Which is what I've been given.

And I'll decide what to give a break and when. I'm far from being unreasonable. I've been very cordial to the reps when I talk to them. You can even check the quote of the last talk I had before the latest one.


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> despite what others have said I'm ordering from TD.
> 
> they matched the shipping price of 7.59 from the egg vice their asking price of 31.35..... PLUS I got 15 dollars off on top of that. plus unlike newegg (which does NOT allow it) I was able to use paypal at TD on the preorder which gives me 18 months of no interest.
> 
> I am not so nuts about it that I have to have it in a day or 2. I think some folks go a little crazy about needing a new item RIGHT NOW !
> 
> when ever it shows up is fine by me, so long as its before Oct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the savings on cost over newegg, plus 18 months no interest, sealed the deal for me.


TD doesn't get a shipment until the 9/12/14


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> google thinks friday to ship? who knows lol but newegg says 2-4weeks -_-


Desc, if you don't mind can you let me know what time stamp you have on your order? I didn't approve the google thing on check out and it will help me determine if I could hope for Friday as well. Thanks!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> TD doesn't get a shipment until the 9/12/14


Nope, TD is getting their shipment on Friday, 29th just like other retailers. Those who pre ordered from them before received tracking no. which was meant to be the tracking to their place, but they decided to ship it all to TD warehouse from the distributor and then from TD to the customers.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Desc, if you don't mind can you let me know what time stamp you have on your order? I didn't approve the google thing on check out and it will help me determine if I could hope for Friday as well. Thanks!


I ordered several minutes after you and still got the 29th. The google thing is actually purchase protection, and its free -- you should accept it in the future. essentially, it means Google backs the purchase. Order is timestamped: Pre Sales Order Date: 8/27/2014 12:30:12 PM (PST)

Google Trusted Stores Reference ID: REDACTED

Newegg.com Order Number: REDACTED
MNTR ASUS|LED 27" 1MS PG278Q 3D ( 1)

Newegg.com Estimated Shipping Date: Aug 29, 2014
___________________________________________________


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> I ordered several minutes after you and still got the 29th. The google thing is actually purchase protection, and its free -- you should accept it in the future. essentially, it means Google backs the purchase. Order is timestamped: Pre Sales Order Date: 8/27/2014 12:30:12 PM (PST)
> 
> Google Trusted Stores Reference ID: REDACTED
> 
> Newegg.com Order Number: REDACTED
> MNTR ASUS|LED 27" 1MS PG278Q 3D ( 1)
> 
> Newegg.com Estimated Shipping Date: Aug 29, 2014
> ___________________________________________________


Thanks!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Desc, if you don't mind can you let me know what time stamp you have on your order? I didn't approve the google thing on check out and it will help me determine if I could hope for Friday as well. Thanks!


8/27/2014 11:55:19 AM


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Nope, TD is getting their shipment on Friday, 29th just like other retailers. Those who pre ordered from them before received tracking no. which was meant to be the tracking to their place, but they decided to ship it all to TD warehouse from the distributor and then from TD to the customers.


I was also told on the phone today that they TD are expecting more in on Sept. 2nd, next tuesday. and that I have made it into preorder list soon enough as to not have to wait longer.

we shall see. actually still waiting on the invoice for paypal. as there was no way in hell I would give any credit details of any sort over the phone. hope to get it later this evening.

also getting the nzxt hush440 in black and red, excited about that case too. love its unique one of a kind design. the very first I've seen with no optic bay slots.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

I doubt anyone beyond this forum is jumping on backorders like that, so I would imagine only those of us who haven't gotten monitors and are still vulturing for them at retailers would be stupid brave enough to hope for an early shipment on them. Fingers crossed!


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehpud*
> 
> odd. post came blank. Amazon shows 10 in stock but cant' order / add to cart
> 
> a;ldskjf;alksdjf


I have a bug submitted for this, if you end a post with a Less Than symbol < it will show nothing in the post but the text is still there. The code isn't handling that symbol properly due to how html/php and stuff work by default. (also leads to SQL injections and bad things if they aren't careful)


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Nope, TD is getting their shipment on Friday, 29th just like other retailers. Those who pre ordered from them before received tracking no. which was meant to be the tracking to their place, but they decided to ship it all to TD warehouse from the distributor and then from TD to the customers.


Tiger Direct Chat reference number: 135758 | 25.08.2014 18:07:34 |

Paolo Gatto: Hello Terri, my name is Paolo Gatto, how may I help you?

25.08.2014 18:07:59 | Terri: Do you have Item#: OSU-102583702 | Model#: PG278Q in stock? | 25.08.2014 18:08:14 | Terri: Or is it a pre order

25.08.2014 18:09:02 | Paolo Gatto: let me look into that for you sir |

25.08.2014 18:11:15 | Paolo Gatto: those are pre-orders sir , but we are getting stock in on 09/13


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I was also told on the phone today that they TD are expecting more in on Sept. 2nd, next tuesday. and that I have made it into preorder list soon enough as to not have to wait longer.
> 
> we shall see. actually still waiting on the invoice for paypal. as there was no way in hell I would give any credit details of any sort over the phone. hope to get it later this evening.


im hoping it will arrive asap.. I had an order at them that I cancelled, but I can still see it on my account. I am giving them a call later to get it cancelled completely as I already got mine off newegg yesterday.


----------



## Lourad

Time to play!


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> i'm stuck with either amazon, bestbuy, or microcenter.


microcenter isn't a vendor that will have them (not for awhile anyway) they weren't part of the main retailers to carry this monitor upon release.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> Tiger Direct Chat reference number: 135758 | 25.08.2014 18:07:34 |
> 
> Paolo Gatto: Hello Terri, my name is Paolo Gatto, how may I help you?
> 
> 25.08.2014 18:07:59 | Terri: Do you have Item#: OSU-102583702 | Model#: PG278Q in stock? | 25.08.2014 18:08:14 | Terri: Or is it a pre order
> 
> 25.08.2014 18:09:02 | Paolo Gatto: let me look into that for you sir |
> 
> 25.08.2014 18:11:15 | Paolo Gatto: those are pre-orders sir , but we are getting stock in on 09/13


I dont know, but we were the first few who go t it pre ordered last Saturday. There were also few here who confirmed their delivered units from the order that day. So I guess that date is for those who placed the order after that Saturday rush.


----------



## dusktildawn48

yeah i know, was just saying. so heres to best buy.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> im hoping it will arrive asap.. I had an order at them that I cancelled, but I can still see it on my account. I am giving them a call later to get it cancelled completely as I already got mine off newegg yesterday.


cool, glad to see anyone that is cancelling their TD order for this monitor, each one that does just does that much more to insure I get one sooner rather than later


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> I doubt anyone beyond this forum is jumping on backorders like that, so I would imagine only those of us who haven't gotten monitors and are still vulturing for them at retailers would be stupid brave enough to hope for an early shipment on them. Fingers crossed!


alot of us did the back order. i did becaue i'm tired of this game.. it's not like they have charged the card... if amazon comes up with more and i get one i'll just cancel the newegg


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> cool, glad to see anyone that is cancelling their TD order for this monitor, each one that does just does that much more to insure I get one sooner rather than later


Good. It was two units , btw. Goodluck!


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> yeah i know, was just saying. so heres to best buy.


just do newegg backorder, i'd trust that over bestbuy


----------



## dusktildawn48

not one of my options. i can charge it with amazon, mc, or bb.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Good. It was two units , btw. Goodluck!


sweet then that's, "two SWIFT birds with one stone" hehe


----------



## Gunslinger.

Was able to do the backorder thing at Newegg yesterday, got a tracking number today, shipping from Indiana, which is a first for me. Normally it either comes out of Memphis, New Jersey or Cali.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Was able to do the backorder thing at Newegg yesterday, got a tracking number today, shipping from Indiana, which is a first for me. Normally it either comes out of Memphis, New Jersey or Cali.


Out of curiosity, did you accept backing from Google? If so, what was the estimated ship date on the email (the one for google protection, not newegg)?


----------



## Descadent

AMAZON IS UP AGAIN JUST GOT ONE

WE'LL SEE who charges first and ships first, newegg or amazon?! got orders with both now


----------



## Aemonn

wow those went fast! OOS now.


----------



## The EX1

LMAO

I got on the page when they said they had 8 but it wouldn't let me add to cart. Then it went down to 3 in stock, again wouldn't let me add to cart. Same crap that happened at Newegg


----------



## Descadent

amazon says delivery date sept 3


----------



## The EX1

BOOM Amazon is back up with 18 in stock!


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon says delivery date sept 3


If that's the case than the call-in to Amazon is the most accurate intel. Definitely looks like a September 2-3 thing then for them.


----------



## v639dragoon

GOT IT ON AMAZON!! Woohoo!


----------



## zeroknight

check out that customer review on amazon. bwahahaha


----------



## Descadent

i'm going to end up with 2 swifts playing this game lol... although i want 3 eventually i want to wait till the price drops or for something else to release!


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Looks like amazon is putting them up in batches. I just managed to snag one with a guaranteed delivery date of the 2nd. Cancelled my Newegg backorder and keeping this one.


----------



## zeroknight

Everytime I refresh amazon it either has in stock (14 in stock) to not available to in stock (16 available). Amazon system is going nuts.


----------



## wstanci3

UP AGAIN


----------



## Descadent

they must be throttling the availability or something... it's pretty silly


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

ok, they are DEFINITELY putting them up in batches. I just refreshed hte page and they have another 16 in stock. GOGOGO! :O


----------



## Descadent

it's probably the "buy 1-click" option making it go bananas to since the order isn't official until after 30min time limit you have to cancel or whatever


----------



## besthijacker

I don't know whom do I believe now. I got Back-Order on Newegg and Order on Amazon.


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> I don't know whom do I believe now. I got Back-Order on Newegg and Order on Amazon.


whichever one gives you a shipping tracking number first


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> I don't know whom do I believe now. I got Back-Order on Newegg and Order on Amazon.


at least i'm not the only one! pphewww!


----------



## Fishballs

Guys check out our owners club too, looking at the information gathered so far, 99% of the panels are pixel perfect so no worries and join the club when you get a chance!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Guys check out our owners club too, looking at the information gathered so far, 99% of the panels are pixel perfect so no worries and join the club when you get a chance!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club


I see 19 owners on the list. 1 has bad pixel, so 5% have bad pixels. That's a bad number.
My point, lets wait a while before we come to conclusions.


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> at least i'm not the only one! pphewww!


Amazon shows Delivery Estimate of September 2nd, so I guess they are getting them on Friday.

But the battle is far from over, until they actually charge my credit card that is...


----------



## sdch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I see 19 owners on the list. 1 has bad pixel, so 5% have bad pixels. That's a bad number.
> My point, lets wait a while before we come to conclusions.


Right. Make that 10%, if not more. Mine has a dead pixel right in the center of the screen, and I won't consider myself a real owner until it's replaced.


----------



## battletoad

Got one of the last 6 on Amazon with my gift credit. Contrary to what I saw posted here earlier, the Swift IS Prime eligible. I got free 2-day shipping via Prime for September 3rd delivery.

I had been holding out for the Acer 4K G-Sync, but got tired of waiting for information. I had a PB287Q 4K at the end of June that I sent back for being defective, but really enjoyed the 4K resolution. While going from 1080p to 1440p will be an awesome experience for most, I have had a Dell U2713HM for about two years. So another 1440p in of itself means little to me personally.

I also have a 120hz monitor for FPS. The thought of combining the smoothness of this high refresh with 1440p STILL sounds sweet, though. Not really $800 sweet, but still nice. Basically I am hanging this entire purchase on G-Sync's shoulders. I have never seen one in motion, and can only hope it lives up to the hype.

Besides, 4K was good but not great with my SLI 780Ti rig. The 3GB effective VRAM means plenty of games cannot run at the highest texture settings in 4K. I know that would bug me until I could get a couple of 6GB 980s next summer (800 series does not interest me at all) and there is always the chance that the 900 series could end up underwhelming, so the safest bet for me is to stay at 1440p 144hz I think.

Crossing fingers I don't regret this....now I just have to find someone to buy my 120hz and 1440p monitors as I now have zero need for either. The original plan was to only sell my U2713HM with the 4K replacing it, but keeping my 120hz for shooters. My desk space is going to be nice and clear.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> I don't know whom do I believe now. I got Back-Order on Newegg and Order on Amazon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> at least i'm not the only one! pphewww!


Same boat here.

Newegg could take a month but doesn't have tax.

Amazon charges $60 in tax but will ship later this week and has a better return policy.

Is it worth the extra $60?


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

I landed one at Amazon. Not even sure if G Sync will work my my MSI Lightning 580 since it does have a displayport unlike other 580s or at least standard ones. I know they stated the 600 series but is it because of just the displayport availability or something on the actual card?

Regardless, the wife took the news pretty well...I am a bit in shock still.


----------



## Descadent

i got no tax on either amazon or newegg so not a big deal to me... but amazon was prime for me as well... we'll see who gets it out first.

amazon is $9 and some change cheaper though because of prime


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Is it worth the extra $60?


I think it's worth it, my tax came out to be 72.68







...I'm just tired of all of this. I just want my monitor.


----------



## Eugenius

Snagged on amazon. Ouch that tax and one day shipping fee of 12 bucks makes a total of about 870. So a lose of about 18 bucks compared to new egg. I like amazon and new egg so it's really a matter of which came first.


----------



## tehpud

DAMNIT!!! missed amazon again to get coffee! fa;lsdjkf;laskjdf;alskdjf


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Finally snagged one off Amazon. Pretty sure I destroyed my F5 key through that whole fiasco.


----------



## thunder1990

Well would you look at that a rouge pixel. UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xSociety

Missed Amazon?!?! Thanks school!!









I went to the Arlington Frys BTW and the guy was obviously tired of hearing about the Swift but he didn't even know what 1440p was or how to look up the PLU number or whatever its called. One of the two they got came back due to a dead pixel and they are only getting two more on the 2nd.


----------



## Creator

I hate you all.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you accept backing from Google? If so, what was the estimated ship date on the email (the one for google protection, not newegg)?


I never accept that for any of my orders.


----------



## MaN227

even with back order newegg is a no go, its UNREAL, can't pay with Paypal or neweggs own Preferred card, cause its a backorder, and does not count for ONE dollar to qualify for their finance offers. . I frankly think that is bs.

still waiting on my TD PP invoice to show up too.

good thing my pizza order is not delayed lol, one good thing happening today at least


----------



## thunder1990

My rouge pixel! $800.00 and this is what we get!? Bull!


----------



## Scotty99

Even tho i didnt purchase the swift i feel im in the same boat as you guys, i ordered the vg248qe and it should be here tomorrow lol. I debated waiting for a 1080 gsync monitor to come to market but the games i play im usually well above 100 FPS and gsync does not offer much benefit at that framerate over a standard 144hz panel.

I must say i agree with the comments about amazon, they really failed for the launch of this thing!


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> 
> 
> My rouge pixel! $800.00 and this is what we get!? Bull!


Unacceptable.


----------



## Baasha

I can't even find the monitor on Amazon! Where is the product page?









This is HORRIBLE! :CRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY:


----------



## DRen72

Where did you get the monitor?


----------



## marc0053

For Canadians, those who pre-ordered from Canada computers including me, can expect the monitor at the end of September.......


----------



## littledonny

I just got a Newegg backorder in. Has anyone else done this and gotten to the packaging/shipping phase yet?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> 
> 
> My rouge pixel! $800.00 and this is what we get!? Bull!


Did you try rubbing it a bit? I had a colored pixel on asus vg278he and rubbed it and it worked.


----------



## besthijacker

Well, Amazon says Preparing for Shipment. I guess I will be cancelling my Newegg Back-Order.


----------



## battletoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Unacceptable.


That is why I insisted on ordering from Amazon. If mine has anything less than a perfect screen, it's going right back. I hope the reports of dead pixels are not indicative of what I should expect to receive. I bought the PB287Q very early, with a couple scattered reports of screen flicker and popping, and sure enough mine had the same issue. It would be a lot easier to show patience and not be an early adopter if these things came out more quickly.


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Well, Amazon says Preparing for Shipment. I guess I will be cancelling my Newegg Back-Order.


I've been stalking amazon all week and haven't seen anything but that 3rd party seller. Am I missing something?


----------



## The EX1

I think Amazon released these in batches to prevent people from ordering 10 at a time to help prevent price gouging.


----------



## joll

I managed to order one off Amazon because I randomly checked my phone at lunch.

Only problem is that I need to figure out what to do with the LG 34UM94 I ordered off Massdrop.









Hopefully I will be able to unload it locally for close to what I paid (once it shows up).


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I just got a Newegg backorder in. Has anyone else done this and gotten to the packaging/shipping phase yet?


Yes, signed up for the backorder yesterday and received tracking number today.


----------



## tehpud

can someone write me a script to just spam refresh on amazon? my finger hurts.


----------



## Lourad

No dead pixels for me, thank god!


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Yes, signed up for the backorder yesterday and received tracking number today.


Interesting. Thanks for the reply. +rep


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> 
> 
> My rouge pixel! $800.00 and this is what we get!? Bull!


Asus has a Zero bright pixel policy for the first year so this screen can be replaced under warranty.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehpud*
> 
> can someone write me a script to just spam refresh on amazon? my finger hurts.


get the refresh extension for chrome

my amazon is still at not yet shipped. so no charge or anything

who will get my money? Newegg's backorder or Amazon's delayed order?!


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Did you try rubbing it a bit? I had a colored pixel on asus vg278he and rubbed it and it worked.


Yeah went through the works on it and nothing. Well I have to check the return policy on newegg and replacement policy at asus. This is ridiculous though I have bought cheaper monitors with no pixels problems but this LOL premium product has dead pixels.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> Yeah went through the works on it and nothing. Well I have to check the return policy on newegg and replacement policy at asus. This is ridiculous though I have bought cheaper monitors with no pixels problems but this LOL premium product has dead pixels.


Brand new type of display was created for this monitor, some failures are expected.


----------



## Skrillion

Canceling my BH preorder from last week, my Newegg one has a flawless screen. So whomever's next up on the list will should expect an order status update from them (for whenever the get them.)

This monitor is insane you guys are gonna love it. Thanks for keeping this thread entertaining for the past month.


----------



## Asmodian

All panels no matter what will have some issues with dead/stuck pixel. At least there is the 0 bright dot guarantee.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> Right. Make that 10%, if not more. Mine has a dead pixel right in the center of the screen, and I won't consider myself a real owner until it's replaced.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

After stalking newegg all night on the 26th and coming up with nothing I put in a pre-order/back-order with them yesterday morning.
If I'm not mistaken, it was the first time the back-order button popped up for the swift. On 26th I was up till 5:00AM stalking but at 5 I layed down to watch some T.V. At around 10:00AM I decided to check newegg on my tablet and I see the monitor right on the home page.
I clicked and of course it was "out of stock". About an hour later I saw the back-order button so I put in my order. After that the button was gone for a while but I believe it came back up for a short time and then went away again. It was just "notify me" till about an hour ago the back-order came up again.

Anyway I hope they will send it to me soon.

I'm very excited about all the features this monitor has but there are two things I am unsure of. I'm currently on a plain old Dell 24 inch monitor that I've had for about 6 years now. My monitor is stil running strong with no dead-pixels or whatever as far as I can tell. I used to play WoW and sometimes I'd go over to my friends house and play there on his computer and he had a 24 inch dell monitor but it was an Ultrasharp one. My monitor costed around 200 bucks and his was around 500. When I played on his monitor I noticed right away that hte colors in WoW were much more vibrant than on mine. His colors looked warm and nice and made me feel like the color on my monitor was cold and washed up lol. My friends monitor pretty much died recently but mine is still working without a hitch







he bought a 27 inch Dell Ultrasharp with 1440p resolution to replace it and payed about 600 dollars for it.

I know those Ultrasharp monitors are IPS panels. As much as I like all the features the Swift comes with, I feel that those nice colors are equally, if not even more important for me than them. I know the Swift is a TN panel but one that is top of the line at 8bit. All the reviews I've watched and read claim that the colors and visual quality are stunning. It's not that I don't believe the reviews, I just wanted some feedback from the average consumer. The colors don't have to be equal to the best IPS panels, in fact I've read they won't be but I've also read that those high quality IPS panels are mainly for professional work. I know some of them are 10 Bit







Anyway, would you say that the Swifts colors are comparable to those Ultrasharp monitors?

Any feedback is much appreciated thanks in advance!!


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Yes, signed up for the backorder yesterday and received tracking number today.


Damn that's awesome. I hope mine does the same. +rep


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Damn that sucks man sorry to hear it =/ I hope you get your replacement swiftly and without much hassle

EX1... you did the back-order from newegg? If so, did you do it in the early morning or afternoon? I'm in N.Y. so EST and congrats man hope it gets to you in pristine condition


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> After stalking newegg all night on the 26th and coming up with nothing I put in a pre-order/back-order with them yesterday morning.
> If I'm not mistaken, it was the first time the back-order button popped up for the swift. On 26th I was up till 5:00AM stalking but at 5 I layed down to watch some T.V. At around 10:00AM I decided to check newegg on my tablet and I see the monitor right on the home page.
> I clicked and of course it was "out of stock". About an hour later I saw the back-order button so I put in my order. After that the button was gone for a while but I believe it came back up for a short time and then went away again. It was just "notify me" till about an hour ago the back-order came up again.
> 
> Anyway I hope they will send it to me soon.
> 
> I'm very excited about all the features this monitor has but there are two things I am unsure of. I'm currently on a plain old Dell 24 inch monitor that I've had for about 6 years now. My monitor is stil running strong with no dead-pixels or whatever as far as I can tell. I used to play WoW and sometimes I'd go over to my friends house and play there on his computer and he had a 24 inch dell monitor but it was an Ultrasharp one. My monitor costed around 200 bucks and his was around 500. When I played on his monitor I noticed right away that hte colors in WoW were much more vibrant than on mine. His colors looked warm and nice and made me feel like the color on my monitor was cold and washed up lol. My friends monitor pretty much died recently but mine is still working without a hitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he bought a 27 inch Dell Ultrasharp with 1440p resolution to replace it and payed about 600 dollars for it.
> 
> I know those Ultrasharp monitors are IPS panels. As much as I like all the features the Swift comes with, I feel that those nice colors are equally, if not even more important for me than them. I know the Swift is a TN panel but one that is top of the line at 8bit. All the reviews I've watched and read claim that the colors and visual quality are stunning. It's not that I don't believe the reviews, I just wanted some feedback from the average consumer. The colors don't have to be equal to the best IPS panels, in fact I've read they won't be but I've also read that those high quality IPS panels are mainly for professional work. I know some of them are 10 Bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, would you say that the Swifts colors are comparable to those Ultrasharp monitors?
> 
> Any feedback is much appreciated thanks in advance!!


I have used Dell u2410 for a while trust me you won't be disappointed at all. In fact i have it next to Swift and Swift is looking Awesome for any TN i have seen so far at least out of the box. And the overall quality of the stand and everything... No this is the one for sure. Compering Swift with the Benq TN panel what was instantly noticeable is how much better the White color is and that made the world for me.


----------



## tehpud

ZEH O...M....G......!!!!

@Decadent - thank you for the extension recommendation!

After watching it spam and show a few false positives; Once i saw the quantity go from 1 to 7, I got lucky! Because I have an Amazon store card and points from amazon card to spend....Newegg is getting the big ole cancel. $30 more with Amazon because of Texas taxes, but F it. Either $30 to taxes or $48 to Newegg shipping. Atleast I get prime benefits.


----------



## tehpud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> get the refresh extension for chrome
> 
> my amazon is still at not yet shipped. so no charge or anything
> 
> who will get my money? Newegg's backorder or Amazon's delayed order?!


see my post above. thanks for the tip! got me my Amazon order in


----------



## Cheddar Snacks

I've been following this thread for months. I just managed to snag one on Amazon. I left the product page up with an auto refresh plugin refreshing every few seconds. Every time it said it was available through Prime, I attempted to one-click buy only to see an error page. Eventually, to my surprise, it worked! Total was $841.35 in Virginia. Good luck everyone, and may your pixels be perfect.


----------



## Eugenius

Amazon says preparing for shipment


----------



## s1rrah

I can't even *find* it listed at Newegg, LOL ... searched countless times but never find the page ... whaddup?


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I can't even *find* it listed at Newegg, LOL ... searched countless times but never find the page ... whaddup?


Search it with google PG278q newegg and google will help you buddy!


----------



## Descadent

amazon says preparing as well but delivery date still next week


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheddar Snacks*
> 
> I've been following this thread for months. I just managed to snag one on Amazon. I left the product page up with an auto refresh plugin refreshing every few seconds. Every time it said it was available through Prime, I attempted to one-click buy only to see an error page. Eventually, to my surprise, it worked! Total was $841.35 in Virginia. Good luck everyone, and may your pixels be perfect.


Yes, may the "pixel odds" be ever in your favor!


----------



## Achilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I can't even *find* it listed at Newegg, LOL ... searched countless times but never find the page ... whaddup?


Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MSOND8C/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Evo X

Got it pre-ordered at B&H, backordered at Newegg, and now refreshing Amazon every 15 seconds using the Chrome script.

I don't think I've ever had such a hard time trying to give $800+ dollars to someone. lol


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Got it pre-ordered at B&H, backordered at Newegg, and now refreshing Amazon every 15 seconds using the Chrome script.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had such a hard time trying to give $800+ dollars to someone. lol


I might end up with two of these on accident. Thinking about it--I wouldn't be opposed to that until I had to pay the $1600! Well, that and I lack the second DP port currently!


----------



## Krulani

Oh no! I just checked Amazon and it said the had 1 more available, I had a mini-freakout, clicked to put it in my cart. Of course it says it's no longer available, and then when i go back to the previous screen it says no longer available. Soooooo Close!


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Damn that sucks man sorry to hear it =/ I hope you get your replacement swiftly and without much hassle
> 
> EX1... you did the back-order from newegg? If so, did you do it in the early morning or afternoon? I'm in N.Y. so EST and congrats man hope it gets to you in pristine condition


Mine was made in the afternoon but I don't have any movement on it yet. Hopefully they can ship one to me before Amazon. I hope everyone recieves these in great condition but the amount of dead pixels reported is concerning.


----------



## sdch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*


There's a few ways to answer this, but I'll try my best and I understand I was a bit terse in my reply.

2 out of 20 is 10%, so I was addressing how it's kind of premature to say 99% of these monitors are perfect.

Proof of ownership:


Proof of bad (not stuck) pixel:


Proof of others with issues:
*Insert long list of quotes from this thread and the "owners" thread of those experiencing pixel problems, which I won't do because it would be a bit obnoxious*


----------



## aaronjb

My NewEgg backorder from yesterday turned into a 2-4 week delivery window from just a matter of days.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon says preparing as well but delivery date still next week


Everyone remember that Monday is Labor day so shipping times will be longer.


----------



## Evo X

OMG, just managed to snag one off Amazon using the auto refresh script!

Delivery estimate is Tuesday, September 2.


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> There's a few ways to answer this, but I'll try my best and I understand I was a bit terse in my reply.
> 
> 2 out of 20 is 10%, so I was addressing how it's kind of premature to say 99% of these monitors are perfect.
> 
> Proof of ownership:
> 
> 
> Proof of bad (not stuck) pixel:
> 
> 
> Proof of others with issues:
> *Insert long list of quotes from this thread and the "owners" thread of those experiencing pixel problems, which I won't do because it would be a bit obnoxious*


I feel your pain man. This is unacceptable especially since US has only around 1000 monitors floating around. Where's the quality control ASUS!


----------



## Tunz

I just got my order in on amazon! It says it will be here Friday.


----------



## xSociety

JUST got one from Amazon, selected two day shipping but it says estimated delivery by the 3rd??


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> I just got my order in on amazon! It says it will be here Friday.


WHAT?!??!?!!


----------



## littledonny

And I just got an Amazon order in. Estimated ship date is Friday (damn!)


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> WHAT?!??!?!!


I've been refreshing the page like every 30 seconds here in class. It showed up and I chose next day shipping.


----------



## xSociety

I pray to Joe Pesci I have no dead pixels.


----------



## jrolle

I think I just got really lucky with Amazon. I had maybe 5 or so red herrings with it being available (1 unit), and then no longer available when I go to my cart. Then I spent 5 minutes spamming F5 until I saw 12 available. Went as fast as I could, going through the screens...8 available...4 available....then I locked it in. My wallet is going to hate my for this and books this week T_T


----------



## xSociety

One-click-buy FTW


----------



## TheBenson

Damn said 13 were available when I went to order, none by the time I get to checkout.


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> I've been refreshing the page like every 30 seconds here in class. It showed up and I chose next day shipping.


What time did you order it?

I just spoke with Amazon CS and they told me that I ordered it AFTER the shipping center was already closed. It was at 5PM EST. They close the shipping center at 2PM PST? Because I doubt they ship from anywhere else except CA.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> OMG, just managed to snag one off Amazon using the auto refresh script!
> 
> Delivery estimate is Tuesday, September 2.


Yessss the script!!!!! Thats how i did it. Feel very lucky, have been refreshing all day and missed a couple of times. It would say x Available and would fail while trying to add it to cart.

If anybody is trying to order one in this manner, my recommendations.

A: Get all your Amazon billing, shipping etc info into your account including your CC card beforehand so that your order is processed right away and it's not sold out from under you like happened to me the first time I tried while correcting an error in my shipping address.

B: Click faster!!!

Good luck.


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> What time did you order it?
> 
> I just spoke with Amazon CS and they told me that I ordered it AFTER the shipping center was already closed. It was at 5PM EST. They close the shipping center at 2PM PST? Because I doubt they ship from anywhere else except CA.


I got lucky ordered it with 14 left will be here on the 3rd.
I'm glad amazon got it in stock, it just kinda sucks that they put it on sale with in 5 minutes of their shipping center closing for the day.


----------



## Recipe7

They probably did that intentionally knowing they would have to prep them for shipment right after putting them on the site


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Lol, you guys have to spam f5 on newegg? XD
The prices are higher in Australia, but at least there's not a crazy amount of demand.


----------



## 88hurst

Thank you f5 and 1-click I was just able to snag one from amazon! Newegg cancelled!


----------



## Malinkadink

I'll be waiting awhile i think since im sticking to my B&H order for the free 1 day shipping and no tax. I'm not that crazy about getting it ASAP like a lot of you


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> All panels no matter what will have some issues with dead/stuck pixel. At least there is the 0 bright dot guarantee.


All respect, but that's highly inaccurate Sir. I've been in the PC building world for 25 years and have purchased dozens of screens. None as of yet have ever arrived with dead pixels.

I had one die from a circuit board failure and older CRT's would eventually fade out but no dead or stuck pixels.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Hmmm.... My amazon order went from "Preparing for shipment" to "not yet shipped."









I have a feeling some of our orders may get shipped tomorrow though







(No proof, just a hunch.)


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> All respect, but that's highly inaccurate Sir. I've been in the PC building world for 25 years and have purchased dozens of screens. None as of yet have ever arrived with dead pixels.
> 
> I had one die from a circuit board failure and older CRT's would eventually fade out but no dead or stuck pixels.


I'm quite sure he means the panel in general not your specific panel.

Asus uses a panel that has xyz% chance of getting a dead/stuck/bright pixel. Your sample size of 1 (or 3? or more?) from any specific panel isn't remotely large enough to make a definitive statement about any panel.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> All respect, but that's highly inaccurate Sir. I've been in the PC building world for 25 years and have purchased dozens of screens. None as of yet have ever arrived with dead pixels.
> 
> I had one die from a circuit board failure and older CRT's would eventually fade out but no dead or stuck pixels.


I've never had any PC part come DOA, but that doesn't mean it never happens to anyone. My day one Xbox 360 still works and never got a red ring of death. That must mean it never happens.


----------



## jhall001

Been here since post 5000. Just got mine today from newegg. Coming from a 60hz ips panel, it's amazing. My roommate has a benq xl2420t and he is so jealous. It is amazing how much better it is. And I'm running on a 660ti. I'm sure when I get the 880 gtx it will be even better.

No dead pixels. And I used toms hardware recommendation of Brightness 44, R 94, G 98, B 100 and color is just about perfect.

Viewing angle is a little noticeable on a solid gray screen but never in game so no worries. I probably won't be back but thanks for the great community and fun I have head keeping up with this thread.


----------



## Eugenius

Amazon order went from preparing to not yet shipped BUT the delivery date got updated to AUGUST 29









So, ships tomorrow. Now to get that 5960x!


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Lol, you guys have to spam f5 on newegg? XD
> The prices are higher in Australia, but at least there's not a crazy amount of demand.


Nah i was actually posting on the forum, when it posted i saw the amazon post and refreshed my tab i already had for it and ordered it.

i got lucky


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> All panels no matter what will have some issues with dead/stuck pixel. At least there is the 0 bright dot guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> All respect, but that's highly inaccurate Sir. I've been in the PC building world for 25 years and have purchased dozens of screens. None as of yet have ever arrived with dead pixels.
> 
> I had one die from a circuit board failure and older CRT's would eventually fade out but no dead or stuck pixels.
Click to expand...

And none of the screens which were manufactured in the same lines as the ones you bought had any dead or stuck pixels?

I think you missed my point, there will be some panels with dead pixels in any model LCD. The rate of bad pixels can change drastically but there is no reasonable way for a manufacture to ship only pixel perfect displays. They can ship almost all pixel perfect but not 100%.


----------



## tehpud

Mine from Amazon has been in "preparing for shipment". The CS I spoke with said that it is likely to ship out tomorrow. I chose one day shipping too


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehpud*
> 
> Mine from Amazon has been in "preparing for shipment". The CS I spoke with said that it is likely to ship out tomorrow. I chose one day shipping too


Yeah, my order is back in the "preparing" stage. I assume mine will also be shipped tomorrow even though my estimate is still showing the second.


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> And none of the screens which were manufactured in the same lines as the ones you bought had any dead or stuck pixels?
> 
> I think you missed my point, there will be some panels with dead pixels in any model LCD. The rate of bad pixels can change drastically but there is no reasonable way for a manufacture to ship only pixel perfect displays. They can ship almost all pixel perfect but not 100%.


I'm sorry but at a price of $800.00- $1000.00 for these PREMIUM TN MONITORS I expect some level of quality control. My brother also received his and he has 1 dead and 2 stuck pixels and mines has one stuck pixel . THAT'S unacceptable!


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> And none of the screens which were manufactured in the same lines as the ones you bought had any dead or stuck pixels?
> 
> I think you missed my point, there will be some panels with dead pixels in any model LCD. The rate of bad pixels can change drastically but there is no reasonable way for a manufacture to ship only pixel perfect displays. They can ship almost all pixel perfect but not 100%.


Agreed. When I bought my Yamakasi Catleap a few years ago via EBay, they had a "pixel perfect" model you could buy that was a bit more expensive ($20, if I remember properly.) But, they guaranteed it by taking it out of the box and testing it first, ensuring there were no dead pixels in the monitor they sent to those customers.


----------



## Asmodian

Both of those scr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> I'm sorry but at a price of $800.00- $1000.00 for these PREMIUM TN MONITORS I expect some level of quality control. My brother also received his and he has 1 dead and 2 stuck pixels and mines has one stuck pixel . THAT'S unacceptable!


Good news, Asus agrees with you and will replace both of them under warranty.

I am not saying that this monitor does have good enough QA, I am only saying that getting a screen with a stuck/dead pixel doesn't tell you anything (one data point). We are starting to get more points and it sounds like these aren't as pixel perfect as they should be.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Soooo even though my Tiger Direct order shipped out, it looks like they "cancelled" (like I had requested) because the charge is gone from my credit card... What do I do?


.Well bad luck for you and him iI like other got perfect monitors, not a flaw.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> And none of the screens which were manufactured in the same lines as the ones you bought had any dead or stuck pixels?
> 
> I think you missed my point, there will be some panels with dead pixels in any model LCD. The rate of bad pixels can change drastically but there is no reasonable way for a manufacture to ship only pixel perfect displays. They can ship almost all pixel perfect but not 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. When I bought my Yamakasi Catleap a few years ago via EBay, they had a "pixel perfect" model you could buy that was a bit more expensive ($20, if I remember properly.) But, they guaranteed it by taking it out of the box and testing it first, ensuring there were no dead pixels in the monitor they sent to those customers.
Click to expand...

And there were a lot of stories about people who paid for pixel perfect and got a screen with bad pixels.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> I'm sorry but at a price of $800.00- $1000.00 for these PREMIUM TN MONITORS I expect some level of quality control. My brother also received his and he has 1 dead and 2 stuck pixels and mines has one stuck pixel . THAT'S unacceptable!


What the heck do you expect on such a nascent piece of hardware? That is basically what happens with all monitors. Manufacturing matures over time as they have more panels to grade, etc.. Just look at the LG 34UM95 debacle. I went through *SIX* of them and all had backlight bleed problems. I knew going into it that that was a possibility. One pixel out of 3.7 million isn't going to kill you.

And to tell you the truth, since you seem to not realize it, but even monitors on a mature manufacturing process will inevitably still have issues regarding dead/stuck pixels, etc.. That is the nature of computer hardware. So many darn things have to go perfect in manufacturing to get a flawless panel. Chances of that happening aren't all that high no matter what.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> And there were a lot of stories about people who paid for pixel perfect and got a screen with bad pixels.


It's certainly possible, I wouldn't know. I didn't buy one of those and got a perfect monitor anyway. I was just trying to make the point that it still required them to check the screen by hand. I have yet to get any monitor that had dead pixels in it, and I was purchasing many and sending them back for awhile after getting impatient waiting for the Swift.


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> What the heck do you expect on such a nascent piece of hardware? That is basically what happens with all monitors. Manufacturing matures over time as they have more panels to grade, etc.. Just look at the LG 34UM95 debacle. I went through *SIX* of them and all had backlight bleed problems. I knew going into it that that was a possibility. One pixel out of 3.7 million isn't going to kill you.
> 
> And to tell you the truth, since you seem to not realize it, but even monitors on a mature manufacturing process will inevitably still have issues regarding dead/stuck pixels, etc.. That is the nature of computer hardware. So many darn things have to go perfect in manufacturing to get a flawless panel. Chances of that happening aren't all that high no matter what.


" One pixel out of 3.7 million isn't going to kill you." You are correct but One stuck/dead pixel out of 3.7 million isn't worth $800 dollars. Sorry but we are buying a premium product here not some cheap washed out monitor worth $200. We're talking about 1440p here and it's noticeable maybe it wouldn't be noticeable on a 4k as the pixel might be to small to notice but you can CLEARLY see the stuck bright blue pixel from 4ft away.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> And none of the screens which were manufactured in the same lines as the ones you bought had any dead or stuck pixels?
> 
> I think you missed my point, there will be some panels with dead pixels in any model LCD. The rate of bad pixels can change drastically but there is no reasonable way for a manufacture to ship only pixel perfect displays. They can ship almost all pixel perfect but not 100%.


Ok, yeah. When you said "_All panels no matter what will have some issues with dead/stuck pixel_", I read that as literally all panels, not just panels in a line of production.

Still, as others note above, for this price point even if it is new technology, each one should be tested prior to leaving the factory and be delivered with zero dead or stuck pixels. This is not a $150 office monitor. Mine may be here in a few days but if it has even one dead or stuck pixel its not staying.


----------



## DRen72

Another question especially for those with dead or stuck pixels... How are you going to handle it?

Return it?
Ask for exchange?
Go through Asus?

I imagine with any of those options, your repair/replacement is going to take a very long time given the low supply.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> " One pixel out of 3.7 million isn't going to kill you." You are correct but One stuck/dead pixel out of 3.7 million isn't worth $800 dollars. Sorry but we are buying a premium product here not some cheap washed out monitor worth $200. We're talking about 1440p here and it's noticeable maybe it wouldn't be noticeable on a 4k as the pixel might be to small to notice but you can CLEARLY see the stuck bright blue pixel from 4ft away.


I've bought pro monitors in the $2k range and even those can have pixel issues. Just be glad Asus has a 0 bright pixel policy since a few years ago everyone had a 3-5 pixel policy before you could RMA, even Apple. Like the posters who have said, it is literally impossible to guarantee pixel perfect when it leaves the factory unless they're willing to spend the time to do a thorough manual check on each and every panel, which of course they won't.

The way panel manufacturers do things is they create bulk panels. They then have a machine that checks for general quality and grades it A+ (0-3 pixels or something), A (4-6), etc. Then they ship it off to the company who's buying a specific grade of panel and have them assembled. So even after spending the premium on higher grade panels they aren't guaranteed pixel perfect (as long as within grade spec) and won't spend the huge amount of time to manually inspect each panel before assembly.

Once the end user receives the product, some don't mind the 1-2 pixels. If you do then just return it or RMA (as long as within pixel policy). You may receive a replacement that still has pixel problems because of the above though.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> And there were a lot of stories about people who paid for pixel perfect and got a screen with bad pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly possible, I wouldn't know. I didn't buy one of those and got a perfect monitor anyway. I was just trying to make the point that it still required them to check the screen by hand. I have yet to get any monitor that had dead pixels in it, and I was purchasing many and sending them back for awhile after getting impatient waiting for the Swift.
Click to expand...

Haha, I did some of that too, the Swift really took way too long.

I have only ever had one monitor with a stuck pixel, it was on my first LCD after switching from CRT, it was a stuck red sub-pixel. I have had a couple with dead pixels too, they are much less of a problem but of course no one likes them. I tend to go though monitors pretty fast, all my friends now have hammy-down screens.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Ok, yeah. When you said "_All panels no matter what will have some issues with dead/stuck pixel_", I read that as literally all panels, not just panels in a line of production.
> 
> Still, as others note above, for this price point even if it is new technology, each one should be tested prior to leaving the factory and be delivered with zero dead or stuck pixels. This is not a $150 office monitor. Mine may be here in a few days but if it has even one dead or stuck pixel its not staying.


Heh, I didn't see that way of reading it as I was writing it on my pixel perfect Swift.









It isn't a $50,000 medical display either. Even $3,000.00 monitors come with dead pixels sometimes. You exchange or return it and they probably sell it to someone else who doesn't notice.


----------



## Craftyman

None in stock anywhere, even tried the F5 trick at amazon hours ago but I still missed my chance


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craftyman*
> 
> None in stock anywhere, even tried the F5 trick at amazon hours ago but I still missed my chance


If that fails, someone mentioned Newegg will be getting more on the 29th.


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Another question especially for those with dead or stuck pixels... How are you going to handle it?
> 
> Return it?
> Ask for exchange?
> Go through Asus?
> 
> I imagine with any of those options, your repair/replacement is going to take a very long time given the low supply.


Most likely return it to asus Zero Bright Dot (ZBD) warranty for 12 months. Also having trouble with my refresh rate control button not working properly. I have to click on the refresh rate control button twice and then turn off/on monitor to switch to 60-120-144-60.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> Most likely return it to asus Zero Bright Dot (ZBD) warranty for 12 months. Also having trouble with my refresh rate control button not working properly. I have to click on the refresh rate control button twice and then turn off/on monitor to switch to 60-120-144-60.


Ouch definitely get that replaced. I know your frustration about pixel problems though. Hope Asus doesn't take too long


----------



## v639dragoon

Speaking to a service rep at amazon *may* expedite your order at Amazon. It *may* have expedited mine to Saturday instead of the 2nd.







YMMV, Cheers!


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Ouch definitely get that replaced. I know your frustration about pixel problems though. Hope Asus doesn't take too long


Yeah I'm going to put up a video maybe later today but I love the monitor besides those two issues.


----------



## Craftyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> If that fails, someone mentioned Newegg will be getting more on the 29th.


I sure hope so


----------



## funkmetal

Is there any plans for a "Owners Club" or something to help with questions and issues and general discussions for owners?


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Is there any plans for a "Owners Club" or something to help with questions and issues and general discussions for owners?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club


----------



## JnLoader

Great then I will go there aswell as this thread growns like CRAAZY, 300 pages in like 5 minutes, eeh who can follow this, it's crazy ..LOL!


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yes it is surprising, you would expect launch figures in the thousands not the hundreds with the level of demand.
> Same here, not for gaming but for 3D movies, I am actually excited about this as the novelty of 3D movies has yet to get old for me. Where is a good place to pick up a set of these glasses?


Sorry for not getting back to you sooner. I picked one up from Tigerdirect for $118 shipped using thier $15 off coupon. Some people in this thread have had poor experiences with this company with regards to ordering. Hopefully it works out smoothly. Newegg has it for full price ($149.99) and on Amazon, it is offered by 3rd parties. B&H has it for $125.99


----------



## Tunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> What time did you order it?
> 
> I just spoke with Amazon CS and they told me that I ordered it AFTER the shipping center was already closed. It was at 5PM EST. They close the shipping center at 2PM PST? Because I doubt they ship from anywhere else except CA.


I ordered it right around 5 pm PST. I wouldn't think they would close the shipping center at 2pm. I've placed orders as late as 8 pm and received tracking within an hour, and delivered the next day. What's your order status?


----------



## besthijacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunz*
> 
> I ordered it right around 5 pm PST. I wouldn't think they would close the shipping center at 2pm. I've placed orders as late as 8 pm and received tracking within an hour, and delivered the next day. What's your order status?


That's what I don't understand.
Buy oh well, order still says preparing for shipment. So, it will probably get shipped tomorrow sadly :-(


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

I woke up this morning and found mine "shipping now"







Looks like I'll have my swift tomorrow.


----------



## Descadent

my amazon order is shipping now this morning... still same delivery date of sept 2 since i changed it to 1 day shipping though.

i guess i need to cancel that newegg order


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> my amazon order is shipping now this morning... still same delivery date of sept 2 since i changed it to 1 day shipping though.
> 
> i guess i need to cancel that newegg order


Well gentlemen, our journey is over. See you on the other side when these start arriving.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Well gentlemen, our journey is over. See you on the other side when these start arriving.


Well, maybe. I decided to try and verify that my monitor would ship today, and called Amazon. Unfortunately, talking to the rep on the phone was about as useful as talking directly at my PC monitor, since they just spewed back the information I already had on the order page. They said the system shows the shipping date as Friday, even though it is "shipping now". Soooo yeah. Tuesday I guess, unless I get lucky.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Wooo my Newegg order is getting delivered early, today!


----------



## leighspped

anyone know who has them in stock ATM?


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Does anyone that have this monitor notice the pixilated grain on bright objects when in motion?

Netherwind at Guru3D posted this video (Watch in HD, Look at the green health bar)

http://youtu.be/gm7lNyv-frk

I've noticed it as well in Dota on the healthbars and some explosions, it's kind of annoying once you notice it. Trying to figure out if its limited to a select few monitors or all the monitors.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> anyone know who has them in stock ATM?


eBay.. if you're willing to pay a premium lol


----------



## Descadent

amazon is amazing! they are letting me return my 2 290x vapor-x's even knowing i'm 10 days over the return date.

so obviously i want to wait on 800 series but i have to have a gpu or else i can't work lol....

so what should i do... buy a cheap 770 or go 780? obvious ti wouldn't make sense when I'm waiting for multi dp input 800 cards. I just need something to get me by until then


----------



## CapnBiggles

780 maybe? Thankfully I came into my 780ti at discount.


----------



## MLJS54

Does anyone know if any of the Newegg orders shipped from one of their New Jersey warehouses?

That's overnight delivery for me if so


----------



## Descadent

well i went from two 780 ti's to 2 290x's...now i have nothing lol


----------



## Creator

I was going to say 780, but I'd actually go for a 770 and see just how much G-Sync can help with the lower frame rates.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well i went from two 780 ti's to 2 290x's...now i have nothing lol


If it's just until the 880's come out I'd go for the 750 ti.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

The pixel inversion or whatever this grain is on this monitor is terrible. Probably going to return it. It's too bad too because everything else about it is awesome


----------



## Easty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon is amazing! they are letting me return my 2 290x vapor-x's even knowing i'm 10 days over the return date.
> 
> so obviously i want to wait on 800 series but i have to have a gpu or else i can't work lol....
> 
> so what should i do... buy a cheap 770 or go 780? obvious ti wouldn't make sense when I'm waiting for multi dp input 800 cards. I just need something to get me by until then


I shouldn't say it. but it may be an option. does your motherboard support DP?

At the moment I'm using a 780ti with two swifts. one on the 780ti and one on the motherboards igpu.

My route will be to trade the 780 for a 800 series if it has multi dp, or sli 800. until then i'm running one of my swifts at 60hz on the igpu.
oh i lie realised there an igpu app from intel that lets me push it to 120hz. sweet!


----------



## Descadent

nah can't no dp on mobo on z67 asus maximus, plus i need a dedicated gpu for work not just games for rendering

x99, 5930k, and ddr4 is next when prices aren't stupid

i'm probably going to get a 770 to help pass the time. that's enough gpu horsepower to get me by i think until the 800s


----------



## mybeat

So finally received mine today after waiting for 1 month, got 0 dead pixels and thanks to G-sync I have 0 tearing in games!!!
One thing that I've noticed is that for some strange reason the background on main menu in TF2 have some weird strobe effect, but it's 100% fine in game, oh well I can live with that.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> eBay.. if you're willing to pay a premium lol


Only $1200! Or, fork over $1500 for someone who has one "in transit". Nothing could go wrong!


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon is amazing! they are letting me return my 2 290x vapor-x's even knowing i'm 10 days over the return date.
> 
> so obviously i want to wait on 800 series but i have to have a gpu or else i can't work lol....
> 
> so what should i do... buy a cheap 770 or go 780? obvious ti wouldn't make sense when I'm waiting for multi dp input 800 cards. I just need something to get me by until then


Check EVGA's B-Stock. Basically refurb'ed cards on the cheap.


----------



## battletoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Another question especially for those with dead or stuck pixels... How are you going to handle it?
> 
> Return it?
> Ask for exchange?
> Go through Asus?
> 
> I imagine with any of those options, your repair/replacement is going to take a very long time given the low supply.


I waited longer for Amazon to stock it just in case of this. I refuse to accept any defects out of a late 2014 TN panel, and I am certainly not willing to wait weeks/months for ASUS to handle it. Further, I will not put myself in a position where my only option is to wait for stock to replenish for replacement.

If I have to box everything back up, wait in queue for an hour or so for customer service to respond, wait a few days for UPS to send it back, and another 5-7 days for Amazon to find in my favor, I am VERY unlikely to choose to potentially go through this multiple times by replacing it with another PG278Q, even if they had a spare unit to send me any time soon (very doubtful). I am far more likely to just take Amazon store credit and wait and see what Acer's 4K G-Sync has up its sleeve.

ASUS seems to have some QA issues as of late. Even though it is a small sample size, the number of early reports of pixel issues is concerning, especially given the premium price, as well as the relatively low number of units they have been able to manufacture and ship so far. With such low volume it seems like they could have found the time to check them. It doesn't help that I was one of the many people that had flickering and popping with my ASUS PB287Q 4K monitor from a couple of months ago that had to be returned.

I'm not really trying to thread crap here, but since you asked, this is how I plan to proceed.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon is amazing! they are letting me return my 2 290x vapor-x's even knowing i'm 10 days over the return date.
> 
> so obviously i want to wait on 800 series but i have to have a gpu or else i can't work lol....
> 
> so what should i do... buy a cheap 770 or go 780? obvious ti wouldn't make sense when I'm waiting for multi dp input 800 cards. I just need something to get me by until then


Im at the same boat you. Starting next week, ill be stuck with a 680 for this display until the release of 880. Id get 770or 780 for now, sell it when 880 shows up and enjoy it. Im hoping for multi DP gpus as well. I want an ips 1440p display besides my swift.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> I waited longer for Amazon to stock it just in case of this. I refuse to accept any defects out of a late 2014 TN panel, and I am certainly not willing to wait weeks/months for ASUS to handle it. Further, I will not put myself in a position where my only option is to wait for stock to replenish for replacement.
> 
> If I have to box everything back up, wait in queue for an hour or so for customer service to respond, wait a few days for UPS to send it back, and another 5-7 days for Amazon to find in my favor, I am VERY unlikely to choose to potentially go through this multiple times by replacing it with another PG278Q, even if they had a spare unit to send me any time soon (very doubtful). I am far more likely to just take Amazon store credit and wait and see what Acer's 4K G-Sync has up its sleeve.
> 
> ASUS seems to have some QA issues as of late. Even though it is a small sample size, the number of early reports of pixel issues is concerning, especially given the premium price, as well as the relatively low number of units they have been able to manufacture and ship so far. With such low volume it seems like they could have found the time to check them. It doesn't help that I was one of the many people that had flickering and popping with my ASUS PB287Q 4K monitor from a couple of months ago that had to be returned.
> 
> I'm not really trying to thread crap here, but since you asked, this is how I plan to proceed.


I'm still trying to figure out if the inversion issue is widespread myself. Its driving me nuts looking at how many games it appears in now. Like at first i didn't notice it but once you do notice it it's apparent in nearly every bright object during motion. Looks like a crosshatch checkboard of pixels. Not paying $900 for a monitor with an issue like this.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if the inversion issue is widespread myself. Its driving me nuts looking at how many games it appears in now. Like at first i didn't notice it but once you do notice it it's apparent in nearly every bright object during motion. Looks like a crosshatch checkboard of pixels. Not paying $900 for a monitor with an issue like this.


What inversion issue?


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> What inversion issue?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm7lNyv-frk&feature=youtu.be

Watch that video in HD and look at the text when he moves. It gets all pixelated and grainy, it almost looks like its artifacting. Same thing happens on my monitor and a few other people have mentioned it too. It's worse in other games. Pretty much anytime there is a bright object (its far more noticeable on bright green objects) on a dark background and you move it gets all grainy and crosshatch pixelation.


----------



## battletoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> Only $1200! Or, fork over $1500 for someone who has one "in transit". Nothing could go wrong!


Nothing will go wrong for any potential purchaser. I would be far more concerned as a seller. There is nothing stopping someone from buying from them, enjoying it for 29 days and reporting it defective on the final day of the return period for a full refund no questions asked from Ebay once stock at retailers are replenished.

I had the same thing happen last December when selling my 7950 on Ebay. At that time (due to Litecoin mining explosion) AMD cards were selling for more used than what they originally cost new. I sold one for $300, the guy kept it for 29 days without saying a single word to me, then said the fan was busted at the last second. Conveniently for him (and completely coincidental I'm sure) the resale value had dropped from around $300 to about $150 after he initially bid on my auction once AMD was able to meet demand.

I escalated the case with Ebay instead of refunding him, even though I knew they would side with the buyer. I did this just out of principle. In the end, Ebay took no consideration beyond the refund request being within the 30 day window and automatically sided with him. I guess I should have just been thankful that he mined with my card for free for a month and at least returned the card in fine condition (just as I suspected, the card had zero problems at all).


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm7lNyv-frk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Watch that video in HD and look at the text when he moves. It gets all pixelated and grainy, it almost looks like its artifacting. Same thing happens on my monitor and a few other people have mentioned it too. It's worse in other games. Pretty much anytime there is a bright object (its far more noticeable on bright green objects) on a dark background and you move it gets all grainy and crosshatch pixelation.


Hmmm that's strange. I wonder if this is just a firmware issue or what


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm7lNyv-frk&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Watch that video in HD and look at the text when he moves. It gets all pixelated and grainy, it almost looks like its artifacting. Same thing happens on my monitor and a few other people have mentioned it too. It's worse in other games. Pretty much anytime there is a bright object (its far more noticeable on bright green objects) on a dark background and you move it gets all grainy and crosshatch pixelation.


Holy crap I do see it. That's crazy!


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Well, maybe. I decided to try and verify that my monitor would ship today, and called Amazon. Unfortunately, talking to the rep on the phone was about as useful as talking directly at my PC monitor, since they just spewed back the information I already had on the order page. They said the system shows the shipping date as Friday, even though it is "shipping now". Soooo yeah. Tuesday I guess, unless I get lucky.


I updated my shipping from prime 2-day to 1 day shipping in hopes to get it before the long weekend. But it just moved it up one day from the 3rd to the 2nd, so i contacted amazon support. They stated due to "special packaging" it will take 1- 2 days more so they refunded my money for the 1 day shipping. So i got 1 day shipping for free at least.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ourmachine*
> 
> I updated my shipping from prime 2-day to 1 day shipping in hopes to get it before the long weekend. But it just moved it up one day from the 3rd to the 2nd, so i contacted amazon support. They stated due to "special packaging" it will take 1- 2 days more so they refunded my money for the 1 day shipping. So i got 1 day shipping for free at least.


Yeah, they refunded mine too. I'm not sure why they need to be packaged specially. Just throw it in a box so the ups driver will leave it without a signature and be done with it.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> Nothing will go wrong for any potential purchaser. I would be far more concerned as a seller. There is nothing stopping someone from buying from them, enjoying it for 29 days and reporting it defective on the final day of the return period for a full refund no questions asked from Ebay once stock at retailers are replenished.
> 
> I had the same thing happen last December when selling my 7950 on Ebay. At that time (due to Litecoin mining explosion) AMD cards were selling for more used than what they originally cost new. I sold one for $300, the guy kept it for 29 days without saying a single word to me, then said the fan was busted at the last second. Conveniently for him (and completely coincidental I'm sure) the resale value had dropped from around $300 to about $150 after he initially bid on my auction once AMD was able to meet demand.
> 
> I escalated the case with Ebay instead of refunding him, even though I knew they would side with the buyer. I did this just out of principle. In the end, Ebay took no consideration beyond the refund request being within the 30 day window and automatically sided with him. I guess I should have just been thankful that he mined with my card for free for a month and at least returned the card in fine condition (just as I suspected, the card had zero problems at all).


That's why you offer No Returns and simply state in your listing that you don't accept returns and only will if the buyer reports an issue within the first couple of days.


----------



## MaN227

just came across this today, no clue if its been linked here or not so here it is

JJ vid

ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q G-SYNC Monitor Definitive Overview - 2560x1440, 144Hz, 1ms

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANPX0DQxalA#t=46


----------



## battletoad

I DID list it with a no returns policy. It makes zero difference in protecting a seller apparently.


----------



## subyman

Regarding the "inversion" issue. I had something similar on a monitor I purchased. I believe I turned sharpness way down and it went away. I think anything above 0 sharpness is the monitor introducing its own filtering.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> I'm sorry but at a price of $800.00- $1000.00 for these PREMIUM TN MONITORS I expect some level of quality control. My brother also received his and he has 1 dead and 2 stuck pixels and mines has one stuck pixel . THAT'S unacceptable!


So you are the one that wrote the 2 star amazon review. You do realize they have a return policy on the pixels right? Why not contact them to see what they can do for you before you blast the product on Amazon?


----------



## aaronjb

This is listed on the Best Buy for Business site. I called to confirm that they had stock and then placed an order. I'm skeptical.


----------



## Thoth420

Well I was right...day early for Newegg 3 day. Mine is scheduled for delivery today.










Now to hodge podge this hardware together.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Well I was right...day early for Newegg 3 day. Mine is scheduled for delivery today.


Same!


----------



## battletoad

He can always update the review for the better or worse depending on the quality of the replacement. Amazon offers refunds on just about everything, but I bet few wait until that period has expired before saying something is good. I for one want to know if a brand new product has any issues ASAP if I am considering early adoption and appreciate early reviews.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> Nothing will go wrong for any potential purchaser. I would be far more concerned as a seller. There is nothing stopping someone from buying from them, enjoying it for 29 days and reporting it defective on the final day of the return period for a full refund no questions asked from Ebay once stock at retailers are replenished.
> 
> I had the same thing happen last December when selling my 7950 on Ebay. At that time (due to Litecoin mining explosion) AMD cards were selling for more used than what they originally cost new. I sold one for $300, the guy kept it for 29 days without saying a single word to me, then said the fan was busted at the last second. Conveniently for him (and completely coincidental I'm sure) the resale value had dropped from around $300 to about $150 after he initially bid on my auction once AMD was able to meet demand.
> 
> I escalated the case with Ebay instead of refunding him, even though I knew they would side with the buyer. I did this just out of principle. In the end, Ebay took no consideration beyond the refund request being within the 30 day window and automatically sided with him. I guess I should have just been thankful that he mined with my card for free for a month and at least returned the card in fine condition (just as I suspected, the card had zero problems at all).


I had a similar issue with a windforce r9 290 I sold on ebay. Guy said it didn't work even tho I had it sent away to gigabyte for testing beforehand so I had proof that it worked perfectly.

He opened a case with paypal, I provided proof that it worked from gigabyte with screenshots and benchmark tests they had run on it, I had paid $599 for it and sold it for $450 (Australian prices) they sided with the buyer of course. Absolutely zero protection for the seller with PayPal.

After contacting him through email after the case had gone his way he admitted to me that he had no on board graphics and was unable to install the drivers correctly. Making it worse I had sold off the rest of my pc by the time the r9 290 was returned so I had to list it as "Possibly faulty" when re selling it as I wanted to be completely honest. Sold it locally for $300 and confirmed with the buyer it had zero issues. Well played PayPal, well played!!

Currently I owe PayPal $486 and I have told them it will be a cold day in hell before they receive a cent from me.


----------



## sdch

edit: Don't know how that happened.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Same!


Grats!

Gahh.....I have no Thermal Compound.....knew I forgot something. Meanwhile there are about 6 SSD's sitting here.....


----------



## CapnBiggles

Haha, now my friend wants one. Hopefully ASUS makes more than just 1,000 of these.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> I had a similar issue with a windforce r9 290 I sold on ebay. Guy said it didn't work even tho I had it sent away to gigabyte for testing beforehand so I had proof that it worked perfectly.
> 
> He opened a case with paypal, I provided proof that it worked from gigabyte with screenshots and benchmark tests they had run on it, I had paid $599 for it and sold it for $450 (Australian prices) they sided with the buyer of course. Absolutely zero protection for the seller with PayPal.
> 
> After contacting him through email after the case had gone his way he admitted to me that he had no on board graphics and was unable to install the drivers correctly. Making it worse I had sold off the rest of my pc by the time the r9 290 was returned so I had to list it as "Possibly faulty" when re selling it as I wanted to be completely honest. Sold it locally for $300 and confirmed with the buyer it had zero issues. Well played PayPal, well played!!
> 
> Currently I owe PayPal $486 and I have told them it will be a cold day in hell before they receive a cent from me.


That sucks. Luckily, I've never had problems with buyers/sellers of electronics. I did sell an old set of dishes on eBay once and it was as nightmare. Old ladies are so picky!


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Grats!
> 
> Gahh.....I have no Thermal Compound.....knew I forgot something. Meanwhile there are about 6 SSD's sitting here.....


Quick Amazon same day delivery! haha


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Yeah, they refunded mine too. I'm not sure why they need to be packaged specially. Just throw it in a box so the ups driver will leave it without a signature and be done with it.


Unless they put are putting them in the trapezoid shaped boxes like they do for tvs, I doubt this but just a thought. More likely they finally knew exactly how many had arrived at the warehouse. But still need to prep them for there internal system. I don't really care as long as it shows up on Tuesday, I will be happy.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Regarding the "inversion" issue. I had something similar on a monitor I purchased. I believe I turned sharpness way down and it went away. I think anything above 0 sharpness is the monitor introducing its own filtering.


Is there even a sharpness adjustment on this monitor? Im not in front of it but I don't remember if there was or not. I hope it's fixable via firmware though because otherwise I'm returning it. $900 the monitor better be flawless.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> $900 the monitor better be flawless.


No monitor is flawless.. and certainly not a TN monitor. All have their pros and cons, you just have to figure out what is important to you and get what is right for you.


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Is there even a sharpness adjustment on this monitor? Im not in front of it but I don't remember if there was or not. I hope it's fixable via firmware though because otherwise I'm returning it. $900 the monitor better be flawless.


There is only so much QA they can do at the factory. Before final packaging I would assume all monitors have 0 dead pixels. But then they are packaged, and shipped, and everyone who has ordered something knows how "safe and delicate" shippers handles packages. That is why there are warranties from both the seller and the manufacture.


----------



## Descadent

anything can happen from humans handling it, a boat, and a plane or truck not to mention all the way from overseas


----------



## aaronjb

Since it may have slid off the page, I want to repeat that I talked with a Best Buy for Business rep. who confirmed that these are in stock there. Price was an odd $851 and change before shipping and tax. Also, the listing itself looks janky. So, it remains to be seen whether or not this will actually ship.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> anything can happen from humans handling it, a boat, and a plane or truck not to mention all the way from overseas


Weren't these all like in containers on the Pacific for ages? I mean granted they were secure and packaged and not like, blasted by sand and sea spray with every rock of the ship. But it does illustrate the level of journey these items undertook before factory to sale floor.


----------



## Baasha

Any idea when Amazon will get more in stock? sigh...


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Weren't these all like in containers on the Pacific for ages? I mean granted they were secure and packaged and not like, blasted by sand and sea spray with every rock of the ship. But it does illustrate the level of journey these items undertook before factory to sale floor.


The boat was possible the safest part of its journey, packed like sardines in the shipping containers possibly on pallets.I think asus should of had a live feed from the boat to see the monitors journey over the ocean.


----------



## dusktildawn48

i talked to a rep about 30 minutes ago and he said first week of September.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ourmachine*
> 
> The boat was possible the safest part of its journey, packed like sardines in the shipping containers possibly on pallets.I think asus should of had a live feed from the boat to see the monitors journey over the ocean.


there was it's in the thread way back... they got to the U.S. like beginning of august


----------



## tehpud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> anything can happen from humans handling it, a boat, and a plane or truck not to mention all the way from overseas


Wrong quote but didn't feel like searching back for it.

You were asking about the graphic card. I am also waiting for the 8 series. I got a 770 oc to use until the 8 series is out. Mainly to test g-sync and I don't mind not playing maxed out until the 8 series or 880 comes along. Save a couple hundred is always good.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehpud*
> 
> Wrong quote but didn't feel like searching back for it.
> 
> You were asking about the graphic card. I am also waiting for the 8 series. I got a 770 oc to use until the 8 series is out. Mainly to test g-sync and I don't mind not playing maxed out until the 8 series or 880 comes along. Save a couple hundred is always good.


yeah i'm thinking the same...what kind of fps are you getting and how is gsync doing with the lower frame rate?


----------



## Amperial

So sup with that pixel grain.


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> there was it's in the thread way back... they got to the U.S. like beginning of august


Makes sense, with all of the reviewers getting their review models about that time.


----------



## Zepharus

JUST Chatted with BestBuy Business. DO NOT ORDER there.

this just confirms people are idiots and nobody has a clue on this monitor.

Jenny R - 12:42am
Good afternoon Charles, my name is Jenny How can I help you today
Charles - 12:43am
I need to confirm that this item IS ACTUALLY IN STOCK in your warehouse and ready to ship. I need absolute confirmation. BB19588989
Jenny R - 12:45am
Let me check on that for you,.
Charles - 12:45am
Thanks... again I need absolute physical confirmation that you have this item and it will ship.
Jenny R - 12:47am
It looks like it is in stock Charles.
Charles - 12:47am
Are you certain? Im only asking becasue it is critcal that It ships today
Charles - 12:47am
I need one for a customer and its my reputation
Charles - 12:48am
May I ask how you verified?
Jenny R - 12:48am

Let me check to be for certain, just one more moment.
Charles - 12:48am
would you be able to call a warehouse so they could physically ID the monitor?
Jenny R - 12:49am
I am checking for you now.
Jenny R - 12:49am
Thank you for your patience.
Charles - 12:51am
thanks
Jenny R - 12:52am
Thank you Charles I was able to check on this item further and we do not have any current stock. It was a glitch in our systems here on the business side.
Jenny R - 12:53am
Was there anything else that I can help you with today?
Charles - 12:54am
no thanks
Jenny R - 12:54am
Thank you for contacting Best Buy for Business. We appreciate your business.


----------



## afokke

the idea of a 1440p 144Hz monitor is so tempting that I'm in the early stages of considering getting one of these even though I have AMD cards.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> JUST Chatted with BestBuy Business. DO NOT ORDER there.
> 
> this just confirms people are idiots and nobody has a clue on this monitor.
> 
> Jenny R - 12:42am
> Good afternoon Charles, my name is Jenny How can I help you today
> Charles - 12:43am
> I need to confirm that this item IS ACTUALLY IN STOCK in your warehouse and ready to ship. I need absolute confirmation. BB19588989
> Jenny R - 12:45am
> Let me check on that for you,.
> Charles - 12:45am
> Thanks... again I need absolute physical confirmation that you have this item and it will ship.
> Jenny R - 12:47am
> It looks like it is in stock Charles.
> Charles - 12:47am
> Are you certain? Im only asking becasue it is critcal that It ships today
> Charles - 12:47am
> I need one for a customer and its my reputation
> Charles - 12:48am
> May I ask how you verified?
> Jenny R - 12:48am
> 
> Let me check to be for certain, just one more moment.
> Charles - 12:48am
> would you be able to call a warehouse so they could physically ID the monitor?
> Jenny R - 12:49am
> I am checking for you now.
> Jenny R - 12:49am
> Thank you for your patience.
> Charles - 12:51am
> thanks
> Jenny R - 12:52am
> Thank you Charles I was able to check on this item further and we do not have any current stock. It was a glitch in our systems here on the business side.
> Jenny R - 12:53am
> Was there anything else that I can help you with today?
> Charles - 12:54am
> no thanks
> Jenny R - 12:54am
> Thank you for contacting Best Buy for Business. We appreciate your business.


Wow! I would be talking to a supervisor, that's not a glitch its false advertisement for the hype train! I'd be pretty up set if I didn't have this monitor already.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> there was it's in the thread way back... they got to the U.S. like beginning of august


That doesn't negate the fact it happened? Nor does it matter how safe it was, to address someone else's concern. They still had to be loaded, unloaded, transported, moved, and allocated to different vendors several times. Just saying stuff happens.

Geez guys







Relax.


----------



## davidtran007

Hoping Best Buy gets it in stock soon so I could use this 10% off coupon


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishballs*
> 
> Wow! I would be talking to a supervisor, that's not a glitch its false advertisement for the hype train! I'd be pretty up set if I didn't have this monitor already.


Well, in fairness, Amazon told me to wait two months and then it was on sale in limited quantities literally an hour later.

All bets were off when it came to information on this monitor being accurate regardless of vendor aside from Newegg.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> JUST Chatted with BestBuy Business. DO NOT ORDER there.
> 
> this just confirms people are idiots and nobody has a clue on this monitor.
> 
> Jenny R - 12:42am
> Good afternoon Charles, my name is Jenny How can I help you today
> Charles - 12:43am
> I need to confirm that this item IS ACTUALLY IN STOCK in your warehouse and ready to ship. I need absolute confirmation. BB19588989
> Jenny R - 12:45am
> Let me check on that for you,.
> Charles - 12:45am
> Thanks... again I need absolute physical confirmation that you have this item and it will ship.
> Jenny R - 12:47am
> It looks like it is in stock Charles.
> Charles - 12:47am
> Are you certain? Im only asking becasue it is critcal that It ships today
> Charles - 12:47am
> I need one for a customer and its my reputation
> Charles - 12:48am
> May I ask how you verified?
> Jenny R - 12:48am


Where is the chat link on that site?


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> No monitor is flawless.. and certainly not a TN monitor. All have their pros and cons, you just have to figure out what is important to you and get what is right for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ourmachine*
> 
> There is only so much QA they can do at the factory. Before final packaging I would assume all monitors have 0 dead pixels. But then they are packaged, and shipped, and everyone who has ordered something knows how "safe and delicate" shippers handles packages. That is why there are warranties from both the seller and the manufacture.


I've had multiple TN monitors without this issue, it's not a TN issue, it's a PG278Q issue.

And it isn't dead pixels, it seems more and more like it's something that effects every monitor shipped. Whether or not it's fixable via firmware is up in the air. But once you see it you can't unsee it and it's extremely annoying in certain games.


----------



## xaanix

Still no word from B&H, although they seem to be blaming the manufacturer for any delays...
Quote:


> (me) : Looking for order status -- this should have shipped days ago.. Did B&H ever receive these from manufacturer?
> Nathan Z: Hello (me). My name is Nathan Z, and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.
> Nathan Z: I am very sorry, this is a new item. It is not available yet
> (me): this has already been received and shipped to customers by other retailers
> (me): you guys still haven't received your shipment yet?
> Nathan Z: I'm sorry, unfortunately, correct
> (me): do you have any indication on when the shipment might arrive
> Nathan Z: We don't have an expected date in our system.
> (me): you guys were explicitly listed by asus as one of 5 retailers to receive the initial shipments
> (me): along with newegg, amazon, frys,
> (me): i dont understand why its taking so long for you to receive your stock
> Nathan Z: I am very sorry, I am not sure myself.
> (me): is this typical for new products?
> (me): do you guys do ground based frieght?
> (me): from CA
> (me): like 5 days transit time for a shipment?
> Nathan Z: Every manufacturer is different.
> (me): manufacturer is responsible for shipping it to your facility in NY then?
> (me): I see.
> Nathan Z: Yes
> (me): ok perhaps they used a cheap option (5 day) or something. I'll try not to give up hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (me): sorry to hear there is no news.. I'll try back tomorrow
> (me): thanks!
> Nathan Z: Any time, you are welcome
> Nathan Z: We appreciate your business. Have a wonderful day!
> Thank you for contacting the B&H Customer Service Department. To print or receive an email transcript of your chat session, please click the printer icon. You may now close this window.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> It seems more and more like it's something that effects every monitor shipped


Really? How is that? Who else is having this issue? To suggest it affects every shipped display is a bold claim.


----------



## Descadent

so what should i get as a temporary card to hold me over to 800 series? keep in mind i'm coming from two 780ti's and then 2 290x vapor-x's so this will be a change for me but i don't want it to suck either but i don't want to spend money I shouldn't...if only had a release date for 800s I would just get a 750 ti or 760 and call it a day lol...but no clue when release is

price order highest to lowest:

gigabyte 780 ghz edition $498 after rebate http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GGM6RB2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=G460LI5HI93D&coliid=I20SKYL19GFJIE

evga 780 superclocking $480 after rebate http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CUIVSNS/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=G460LI5HI93D&coliid=IYE3FQ4FF1EXE

evga 770 classified 4gb $430 after rebate http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DBPU8B2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=G460LI5HI93D&coliid=I2JRDSAOJRPD59

evga 770 superclocked 4gb $380 after rebate http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E5AEIKE/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=G460LI5HI93D&coliid=I3AF2RA5COTXL7

gigabyte 770 windforce 4gb $370 after rebate http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CU9GOAO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=G460LI5HI93D&coliid=I3VYOMWNFKX8XR


----------



## joll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so what should i get as a temporary card to hold me over to 800 series? keep in mind i'm coming from two 780ti's and then 2 290x vapor-x's so this will be a change for me but i don't want it to suck either but i don't want to spend money I shouldn't...if only had a release date for 800s I would just get a 750 ti or 760 and call it a day lol...but no clue when release is
> 
> price order highest to lowest:
> 
> gigabyte 780 ghz edition $498 after rebate http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GGM6RB2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=G460LI5HI93D&coliid=I20SKYL19GFJIE
> 
> evga 780 superclocking $480 after rebate http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CUIVSNS/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=G460LI5HI93D&coliid=IYE3FQ4FF1EXE
> 
> evga 770 classified 4gb $430 after rebate http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DBPU8B2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=G460LI5HI93D&coliid=I2JRDSAOJRPD59
> 
> evga 770 superclocked 4gb $380 after rebate http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E5AEIKE/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=G460LI5HI93D&coliid=I3AF2RA5COTXL7
> 
> gigabyte 770 windforce 4gb $370 after rebate http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CU9GOAO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=G460LI5HI93D&coliid=I3VYOMWNFKX8XR


This close to the (supposed) release of the 8 series, I would go with one of the EVGA cards. At least you can step up that way within 90 days: http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/

EDIT: And 780 over 770!


----------



## Nvidia ATI

She is here!









http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/ballroomdancer5/media/rog_swift_is_here_zpsf02ab122.jpg.html

I decided to work from home today so that she can get the red carpet welcome







Now I will go back to the office on very happy on Cloud 9. I also ordered 3x Ergotron LX Monitor Arms to hold "my precious" along with her 2 older U3014 distant cousins. I will post pics when I get everything setup. So much screen real estate. It will be pretty bad ass!


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Really? How is that? Who else is having this issue? To suggest it affects every shipped display is a bold claim.


So far every single person who actually has the display and has responded to me said they also notice it in various games. There is a thread about it on the rog forums.

Obviously I think it's going to effect some people more than others, I didn't even really notice it at all until netherwind pointed it out and now i can't stop seeing it. It definitely seems intrinsic to the panel.


----------



## KraxKill

Wowthat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> So far every single person who actually has the display and has responded to me said they also notice it in various games. There is a thread about it on the rog forums.


Wow that's really a bummer. I'm seriously contemplating my "preparing for shipping" order with Amazon. Hmm....

Given that it's $800, uses a well tested TN panel I could pick up quite some display. With the G-sync issue people are reporting it's even more disappointing.

Paying $800 for a TN panel, loosing viewing angle, not benefiting from sync, dead pixels and the like is really ishty.


----------



## Descadent

update from amazon. swift has shipped and will be here tomorrow.... man it better make it here before i leave to go out of town tomorrow for labor day weekend!!!


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Wowthat
> Wow that's really a bummer. I'm seriously contemplating my "preparing for shipping" order with Amazon. Hmm....
> 
> Given that it's $800, uses a well tested TN panel I could pick up quite some display. With the G-sync issue people are reporting it's even more disappointing.
> 
> Paying $800 for a TN panel, loosing viewing angle, not benefiting from sync, dead pixels and the like is really ishty.


Here is the thread:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp.-in-3D-mode./page2

I haven't tried 3D mode per se but as you can see people are seeing it in other things. The one guy describes it perfectly:
Quote:


> I am seeing this as well on my ROG Swift. It's especially noticeable when playing Hearthstone (when screen shakes due to effects), Trine (smoke) and in Far Cry 3 muzzle flashes and smoke. It seems to happen with only certain colors and when there's certain kind of motion going on in the screen.
> 
> Oh yes.. I'm currently using a single GTX 680. The monitor is otherwise quite perfect, with zero dead or bright pixels etc.


It really seems to happen only with bright colors and lots of motion. It's extremely annoying once you notice it.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39743&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1407186214

That picture there is essentially it, it only lasts a few frames when a flash goes off or when there is lots of motion in text and stuff but yeah.


----------



## killuchen

I'm still going t o use 1920x1080 when I play cs:go will the game look weird if I stay with that tes for cs?


----------



## mbreslin

At least there's a game I can try it on other than wow. Off to reinstall fc3.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Wowthat
> Wow that's really a bummer. I'm seriously contemplating my "preparing for shipping" order with Amazon. Hmm....
> 
> Given that it's $800, uses a well tested TN panel I could pick up quite some display. With the G-sync issue people are reporting it's even more disappointing.
> 
> Paying $800 for a TN panel, loosing viewing angle, not benefiting from sync, dead pixels and the like is really ishty.


Since some of us are still waiting, would you mind
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Here is the thread:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp.-in-3D-mode./page2
> 
> I haven't tried 3D mode per se but as you can see people are seeing it in other things. The one guy describes it perfectly:
> It really seems to happen only with bright colors and lots of motion. It's extremely annoying once you notice it.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39743&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1407186214
> 
> That picture there is essentially it, it only lasts a few frames when a flash goes off or when there is lots of motion in text and stuff but yeah.


Since some of us are still waiting for ours to get to us, do you mind testing the display at 60 and 120hz and not at the 144hz setting. Maybe these panels don't OC to 144hz like ASUS thinks and the artifacting is related to the clock?


----------



## Evo X

Just got a text message.

"Amazon.com: Your package with ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift 27-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor has been shipped. Expected delivery: Friday, 29-Aug by 08:00 PM."


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Just got a text message.
> 
> "Amazon.com: Your package with ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift 27-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor has been shipped. Expected delivery: Friday, 29-Aug by 08:00 PM."


Damn my amazon order is still at preparing for shipping


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I'm still going t o use 1920x1080 when I play cs:go will the game look weird if I stay with that tes for cs?


You will have black borders on each side.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Just got a text message.
> 
> "Amazon.com: Your package with ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift 27-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor has been shipped. Expected delivery: Friday, 29-Aug by 08:00 PM."


Dat Feeling!


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Just got a text message.
> 
> "Amazon.com: Your package with ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift 27-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor has been shipped. Expected delivery: Friday, 29-Aug by 08:00 PM."


Lol.


----------



## tehpud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah i'm thinking the same...what kind of fps are you getting and how is gsync doing with the lower frame rate?


I don't know yet! I'm in the same boat as you with the Amazon order yesterday. I'll find out soon. Currently, my FPS is sitting pretty high. That being said I play D3, WoW (rbgs/arenas), Smite, SC2, and some BF4.

I haven't struggled getting the games to play at high settings at 120Hz on my BenQ. I have a feeling I'll feel the struggle more with the Swift, but I don't mind taking the small hit for now until the 880. Who knows, maybe I can find a local 770 to SLI for cheap


----------



## Ferreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Just got a text message.
> 
> "Amazon.com: Your package with ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift 27-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor has been shipped. Expected delivery: Friday, 29-Aug by 08:00 PM."


lol love that gif, i know the feeling.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Mine is still stuck at "Shipping now" with an estimated date of Tuesday.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferreal*
> 
> lol love that gif, i know the feeling.


Couple of others that probably show what some of you guys are feeling..


----------



## aaronjb

Poor JennyR.
Quote:


> Aaron - 02:50pm
> Hello!
> Jenny R - 02:51pm
> Good afternoon Aaron, my name is Jenny. How can I help you today?
> Aaron - 02:52pm
> Well, I have a question that you may have answered for others already today. I placed an order for a product and I'd like to know if it's something you actually have in stock. The item number is BB19588989
> Aaron - 02:53pm
> Can I expect that product to ship soon, or is this something I'll need to wait for? In other words, do you have it in your warehouse now ready to ship?
> Aaron - 02:53pm
> Thanks!
> Jenny R - 02:54pm
> This item is not available.
> Jenny R - 02:54pm
> There is no stock on the item.
> Aaron - 02:55pm
> OK - how can I cancel my order?
> Jenny R - 02:55pm
> What is your order number?
> Aaron - 02:57pm
> And you may want to pass that on to the department who can remove that from the site, since it can still be ordered.
> Aaron - 02:57pm
> Order number: ##########
> Jenny R - 02:57pm
> We will definitely get this taken care of and your order cancelled. Thank you *Andrew* for your patience and have a great day!
> Aaron - 02:58pm
> Thanks!


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

I spoke to a Newegg rep yesterday and the only thing she could find out for me was that they are going to be receiving 320 units. Anyone find out when this is happening?


----------



## Shadowtree

People are getting their newegg 3day orders early from Tuesday placements and my Fedex tracking status last update was 33hrs ago. :'(


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

So I can say after playing for over a week with G-Sync and without SLI as my second card was on RMA... now when I put it in and played with SLI, I can clearly see microstuttering caused by SLI... fck, I need 800 series ASAP. for now I am going to sell one of my cards it seems


----------



## badjz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> So I can say after playing for over a week with G-Sync and without SLI as my second card was on RMA... now when I put it in and played with SLI, I can clearly see microstuttering caused by SLI... fck, I need 800 series ASAP. for now I am going to sell one of my cards it seems


This is now consistent with a lot of sli users and gsync. Head over to the nvidia driver forums and chime in their also, there are a couple of related threads. Nvidia have logged a bug report.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> This is now consistent with a lot of sli users and gsync. Head over to the nvidia driver forums and chime in their also, there are a couple of related threads. Nvidia have logged a bug report.


I have been running SLI with 670s and now 780TIs for over a year with a GSync DIY kit and I have never had any problems. The only game I got stuttering issues in was AC4, and that was due to their silly 60fps framerate lock.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

I have an MSI 780 ti gaming and I'm hoping it will be enough for me to be comfortable with this monitor. I've never experienced anything above 60fps and I really don't like dipping below 60 because I start to notice the stutter. I'm currently playing on my plain old Dell 24 inch 1080p monitor that costed me about 200 bucks 6 years ago. Most games run at 60fps on this 780 ti but still there are some games that don't but these are games like Crysis 3 and some bad ports.


----------



## besthijacker

I still can't understand Amazon reasoning to wait until tomorrow to ship some orders.

Pretty much wasted entire Thursday.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badjz*
> 
> This is now consistent with a lot of sli users and gsync. Head over to the nvidia driver forums and chime in their also, there are a couple of related threads. Nvidia have logged a bug report.


Hmm I dont know, I cant find anything relevant ? Do you have a link ?

Also, is anybody else experiencing this ? It is butter smooth in single card mode but there are some stutters in SLI mode.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> I still can't understand Amazon reasoning to wait until tomorrow to ship some orders.
> 
> Pretty much wasted entire Thursday.


Because they hate us, and want us to suffer.


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I have an MSI 780 ti gaming and I'm hoping it will be enough for me to be comfortable with this monitor. I've never experienced anything above 60fps and I really don't like dipping below 60 because I start to notice the stutter. I'm currently playing on my plain old Dell 24 inch 1080p monitor that costed me about 200 bucks 6 years ago. Most games run at 60fps on this 780 ti but still there are some games that don't but these are games like Crysis 3 and some bad ports.


I'm using a single EVGA 780 SC at the moment with my PG278Q and to me the only difference between the 47fps I was getting in that game and 120+ fps that I would get on my old vg248qe in some games was the motion blur. There was absolutely no stuttering or tearing.


----------



## tehpud

Well some good news for me!!! Arrives tomorrow from Amazon =)


----------



## Kinaesthetic

In regards to this whole inversion issue. I for the life of me cannot replicate what was shown on that video. And even the problem that the video was trying to show was darn near unnoticeable to me. Tried both WoW & Hearthstone as those were said to be two main culprits.


----------



## sdch

Anyone else notice that the turbo button doesn't change the refresh rate until something forces the screen to redraw? I thought the button wasn't working at first, what a weird glitch. I made a video showing this behavior:


----------



## Descadent

well i got a 780ti classified that will be here tomorrow now with the swift, but after returning my 2 290x's I will still walk away getting about $550 back from the difference so can't complain....hopefully the 780 ti classy will keep a good resale value for whenever 800 series comes out.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> Anyone else notice that the turbo button doesn't change the refresh rate until something forces the screen to redraw? I thought the button wasn't working at first, what a weird glitch. I made a video showing this behavior:


happening to mine as well. Also I got a 780 and 680 in my system. Main monitor can go upt to 144hz, but the one connected to 680 is limited to 120hz. These are my first 120+ hz display so im not sure if that is normal or not.


----------



## sdch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> happening to mine as well. Also I got a 780 and 680 in my system. Main monitor can go upt to 144hz, but the one connected to 680 is limited to 120hz. These are my first 120+ hz display so im not sure if that is normal or not.


I found a post by an ASUS employee saying that it's a "technical quirk":
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49975

I noticed that the refresh rate in the NVIDIA control panel doesn't get updated either. Hmm...


----------



## MaN227

someone a few pages back was asking about color of the led and what color is what, here :

White - normal 'fast' gaming (up to 144Hz)
Green -Nvidia Stereoscopic 3D hardware plugged into the PC and 3D Vision enabled
Red - G-Sync enabled
Yellow - Ultra Low Motion Blur
Orange - Standby


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> So you are the one that wrote the 2 star amazon review. You do realize they have a return policy on the pixels right? Why not contact them to see what they can do for you before you blast the product on Amazon?


It's two stars until I get a monitor that works properly and I am already having problems with the overclock hz control button not responding. "Why not contact them to see what they can do for you before you blast the product on Amazon?" Well you do know I have to wait weeks/months to receive another working monitor right?

So a dead pixel and a glitchy overclock hz control button combined with the wait time to receive another monitor gets you TWO STARS.


----------



## Malinkadink

I'm getting kind of worried about the pixel inversion issue that people are reporting... is it like this for everyone that's tried to test it? and does turning down the sharpness help alleviate it without making the image look like a mess? I still have a preorder down on B&H but im starting to think maybe i should cancel it and just wait out the months to see how things go for all the early adopters


----------



## DrexelDragon

Does anyone else have a second monitor hooked up?

I have a Korean 1440p display as the seconday and when I play games even though the refresh rate is set to 144 Hz on the Swift, the games lock at 60 FPS.

When I uplug the Korean monitor it works as intended. This is annoying,


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Does anyone else have a second monitor hooked up?
> 
> I have a Korean 1440p display as the seconday and when I play games even though the refresh rate is set to 144 Hz on the Swift, the games lock at 60 FPS.
> 
> When I uplug the Korean monitor it works as intended. This is annoying,


Yeah others have had reported the same issue, i think i had a similar problem when i had the vg248qe and a 60hz ips screen hooked up to a single card. However if you run another 144hz monitor it'll work fine


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I'm getting kind of worried about the pixel inversion issue that people are reporting... is it like this for everyone that's tried to test it? and does turning down the sharpness help alleviate it without making the image look like a mess? I still have a preorder down on B&H but im starting to think maybe i should cancel it and just wait out the months to see how things go for all the early adopters


There is no sharpness control and overdrive is off for me so there is no way of fixing it outside of ASUS doing something. I just started replaying the Witcher 2 and the entire opening act when you're fighting on the top of the castle it's pretty noticeable.

I just hope people with the monitor keep reporting it over at ASUS and they try to do something about it because other then that the monitor is absolutely awesome.


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> Anyone else notice that the turbo button doesn't change the refresh rate until something forces the screen to redraw? I thought the button wasn't working at first, what a weird glitch. I made a video showing this behavior:


Glad you posted up a video because my monitor is doing that as well. I have to turn my monitor on/off to change to another refresh rate.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Dont mind me........Ill just keep on waiting.....and waiting.......and waiting.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> There is no sharpness control and overdrive is off for me so there is no way of fixing it outside of ASUS doing something. I just started replaying the Witcher 2 and the entire opening act when you're fighting on the top of the castle it's pretty noticeable.
> 
> I just hope people with the monitor keep reporting it over at ASUS and they try to do something about it because other then that the monitor is absolutely awesome.


Damn thats quite a shame, people gotta tweet them!


----------



## Purejoke

I'm starting to think this monitor doesn't worth the price. I have received mine today. Everything was perfect until I find out there is a dead pixel on centre of the screen. I will try to exchange it for another one. I just don't understand how is it possible to have this kind of problem on 687 euro monitor and my 100 euro TN panel is pixel perfect.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> I'm starting to think this monitor doesn't worth the price. I have received mine today. Everything was perfect until I find out there is a dead pixel on centre of the screen. I will try to exchange it for another one. I just don't understand how is it possible to have this kind of problem on 687 euro monitor and my 100 euro TN panel is pixel perfect.


Heres the thing though, a 1080 display has just over 2 million pixels, a 1440 display has 1.6 million more pixels (3,686,400 total) compared to1080p (2,073,600). thats 77% more pixels crammed into a display, so in theory almost doubling your odds of getting a bad pixel. I'd say 1 or 2 bad pixels is acceptable, but i can understand the frustration when that pixel in question is somewhere in the center where you're looking at 90% of the time


----------



## Cheddar Snacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> There is no sharpness control and overdrive is off for me so there is no way of fixing it outside of ASUS doing something. I just started replaying the Witcher 2 and the entire opening act when you're fighting on the top of the castle it's pretty noticeable.
> 
> I just hope people with the monitor keep reporting it over at ASUS and they try to do something about it because other then that the monitor is absolutely awesome.


The Witcher 2 already uses some kind of crosshatch dithering rendering, so it will probably look exaggerated. I don't know what it's called, but I've been playing it recently and noticed it.

edit: I just searched, and apparently it's shadow dithering.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

My swift was attempted delivery yesterday, but I wasn't home for that half hour >








Got to pick it up after work today. It's going to be a loooong day at work...


----------



## littledonny

Finally!


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheddar Snacks*
> 
> The Witcher 2 already uses some kind of crosshatch dithering rendering, so it will probably look exaggerated. I don't know what it's called, but I've been playing it recently and noticed it.
> 
> edit: I just searched, and apparently it's shadow dithering.


Yeah I know but that only effects shadows this is actually the exact opposite, i only notice it on bright colored objects like greens and blues.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> I'm starting to think this monitor doesn't worth the price. I have received mine today. Everything was perfect until I find out there is a dead pixel on centre of the screen. I will try to exchange it for another one. I just don't understand how is it possible to have this kind of problem on 687 euro monitor and my 100 euro TN panel is pixel perfect.


Mine is supposed to be delivered tomorrow but I have to say, I am feeling more anxious about this piece of hardware than anything I've ever bought simply because of the combination of the cost and the huge number of owners from multiple forums mentioning dead pixels and now dithering issues. Unreal.

No joke, it's something like 15% from what I can tell now. That's way too high.

I'm honestly expecting to get one with issues, that way I can be pleasantly surprised if I don't.

Wouldn't be terribly bad if Asus had a 2-3 day replacement turnaround time but we all know it's likely more like 2-3 months.


----------



## Descadent

most of us have more in graphics cards or some other component other than the monitor lol


----------



## Cheddar Snacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Yeah I know but that only effects shadows this is actually the exact opposite, i only notice it on bright colored objects like greens and blues.


It does show on bright objects though. I usually notice it on people's faces, but it's everywhere.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheddar Snacks*
> 
> It does show on bright objects though. I usually notice it on people's faces, but it's everywhere.


I guess, idk, I played the game through entirely on a BenQ 2420T and not once noticed it. On this monitor I notice it everywhere and not just in that game but in Sc2, WoW, Dota 2, Elite Dangerous, and Firefall.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I'm getting kind of worried about the pixel inversion issue that people are reporting... is it like this for everyone that's tried to test it? and does turning down the sharpness help alleviate it without making the image look like a mess? I still have a preorder down on B&H but im starting to think maybe i should cancel it and just wait out the months to see how things go for all the early adopters


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> There is no sharpness control and overdrive is off for me so there is no way of fixing it outside of ASUS doing something. I just started replaying the Witcher 2 and the entire opening act when you're fighting on the top of the castle it's pretty noticeable.
> 
> I just hope people with the monitor keep reporting it over at ASUS and they try to do something about it because other then that the monitor is absolutely awesome.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Yeah I know but that only effects shadows this is actually the exact opposite, i only notice it on bright colored objects like greens and blues.


I can personally tell you that I literally cannot see it happening on my panel. I watched that video you linked earlier of that guy playing WoW. And I cannot see that effect on either green or blue nameplates. Nor can I see it happening on mine while playing Hearthstone (card draw animation, fast animations such as LS). I just cannot personally reproduce it on my panel personally. Can't even notice it while playing Sonic All Star Racing Transformed, which is probably my brightest/fast-moving game in my Steam library where you would expect this to show up.

I'm not saying it is an issue, but for my panel personally, it does not seem to affect mine. So not all of them might be affected by the issue.


----------



## agentbb007

Got my Swift today and no dead pixels WOO! So far I've played Batman Arkham Origins, Tomb Raider and WildStar all with GSync on and totally loving it! Batman fps was around 40-65, tomb raider I messed around with settings and was able to get around 60-90, WildStar seems to be capped at 60 so I will have to mess around with the settings. Tearing has bothered me for years so it's great to play tear free!








FYI purchased mine on Newegg at 9:52 AM MST on 8/26, added $2.99 rush, 3-day shipping, I'm in Utah.


----------



## afokke

man I hope newegg gets some more soon


----------



## battletoad

My Swift order just shipped with Amazon. I chose free 2 Day Prime shipping, which was estimated for the 3rd, but I was pleasantly surprised that it will now arrive on the 2nd.

Crossing fingers that I get no dead/stuck pixels or dithering issues. I hate the hassle of returning stuff.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battletoad*
> 
> My Swift order just shipped with Amazon. I chose free 2 Day Prime shipping, which was estimated for the 3rd, but I was pleasantly surprised that it will now arrive on the 2nd.
> 
> Crossing fingers that I get no dead/stuck pixels or dithering issues. I hate the hassle of returning stuff.


Mine was estimated on the 3rd but today it changed to the 30th (Saturday)!!


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Mine was estimated on the 3rd but today it changed to the 30th (Saturday)!!


Dang it! Mine also changed from the 3rd but only to the 2nd. I'm in Texas too







I'm guessing you are around DFW.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I can personally tell you that I literally cannot see it happening on my panel. I watched that video you linked earlier of that guy playing WoW. And I cannot see that effect on either green or blue nameplates. Nor can I see it happening on mine while playing Hearthstone (card draw animation, fast animations such as LS). I just cannot personally reproduce it on my panel personally. Can't even notice it while playing Sonic All Star Racing Transformed, which is probably my brightest/fast-moving game in my Steam library where you would expect this to show up.
> 
> I'm not saying it is an issue, but for my panel personally, it does not seem to affect mine. So not all of them might be affected by the issue.


Alright, at least its not all of them then. Still seems to be a relatively serious problem if its been brought up and is effecting some users with the price of the panel taken into consideration. dead/bright/stuck pixels is bound to happen but a severe dithering issue is unsettling


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Alright, at least its not all of them then. Still seems to be a relatively serious problem if its been brought up and is effecting some users with the price of the panel taken into consideration. dead/bright/stuck pixels is bound to happen but a severe dithering issue is unsettling


The only two issues I've noticed with mine personally (after testing basically everyone else's problem) is a slightly non-uniform backlight with ever-slight amounts of bleed around the bezels. But it is such small bleed that it is hard to tell unless you are looking at it through a camera lense. And I have the finnicky Turbo button problem. Otherwise, mine came dead-pixel-Free, and has been working like a charm.

Only thing I wish Asus fixed on the monitor was to use a semi-gloss AG coating, and not the matte coating they used. Most people right now are probably used to a semi-gloss coating since that has been all the rage, and half the issues people seem top think with crystallization of bright objects could very well be related to the matte coating. It is like halfway between the Dell U2711's atrocrious AG coating, and the U2713HM Semi-gloss coating.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> The only two issues I've noticed with mine personally (after testing basically everyone else's problem) is a slightly non-uniform backlight with ever-slight amounts of bleed around the bezels. But it is such small bleed that it is hard to tell unless you are looking at it through a camera lense. And I have the finnicky Turbo button problem. Otherwise, mine came dead-pixel-Free, and has been working like a charm.
> 
> Only thing I wish Asus fixed on the monitor was to use a semi-gloss AG coating, and not the matte coating they used. Most people right now are probably used to a semi-gloss coating since that has been all the rage, and half the issues people seem top think with crystallization of bright objects could very well be related to the matte coating. It is like halfway between the Dell U2711's atrocrious AG coating, and the U2713HM Semi-gloss coating.


The bleed amount sounds pretty insignificant, and the turbo button is a curious issue, i wonder if its mechanical or can be fixed with a software patch. I agree about the coating, it was a poor move on them going with matte, when they could have gone semi gloss and improved the clarity of the image. I had a glossy ips monitor a few months back and it was fantastic except for the insane ips glow in the lower left corner and some ghosting issues.

I hear that the PG278Q's coating is not as aggressive as the VG248QE though which is what i use so it'd be a step up anyways, on top of the gsync and never seeing 1440p for myself either.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> The only two issues I've noticed with mine personally (after testing basically everyone else's problem) is a slightly non-uniform backlight with ever-slight amounts of bleed around the bezels. But it is such small bleed that it is hard to tell unless you are looking at it through a camera lense. And I have the finnicky Turbo button problem. Otherwise, mine came dead-pixel-Free, and has been working like a charm.
> 
> Only thing I wish Asus fixed on the monitor was to use a semi-gloss AG coating, and not the matte coating they used. Most people right now are probably used to a semi-gloss coating since that has been all the rage, and half the issues people seem top think with crystallization of bright objects could very well be related to the matte coating. It is like halfway between the Dell U2711's atrocrious AG coating, and the U2713HM Semi-gloss coating.


I don't know i seem to like this effect and i don't like glossy and semi-glossy staff.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The bleed amount sounds pretty insignificant, and the turbo button is a curious issue, i wonder if its mechanical or can be fixed with a software patch. I agree about the coating, it was a poor move on them going with matte, when they could have gone semi gloss and improved the clarity of the image. I had a glossy ips monitor a few months back and it was fantastic except for the insane ips glow in the lower left corner and some ghosting issues.
> 
> I hear that the PG278Q's coating is not as aggressive as the VG248QE though which is what i use so it'd be a step up anyways, on top of the gsync and never seeing 1440p for myself either.


I might be tarred and feathered for saying this, but I actually like some aspects of TN panels over IPS after using both. IPS glow just kills IPS panels for me, especially at a panel size of 27" or larger. Really annoying when you are watching movies. And I utterly refuse to go with a glossy panel. I have too many things that will reflect off the monitor.

I don't really particularly care about the Turbo button issue. Since I can just enable 144Hz in Nvidia's Control Panel. Never gonna be changing it on the fly either. I've never seen the VG248QE except in Fry's in a heavily lit sales floor, so I wouldn't be able to comment on that.

Off-topic though, damn Google changed the font for tabs in Chrome and it now looks like garbage.


----------



## writer21

What does the turbo button do?


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> What does the turbo button do?


Switches between the frequencies. 60,120,144


----------



## Descadent

sold one of my crossovers and man it looks weird with only two monitors after one year. swift and 780ti will be here tomorrow and i'll be lucky to get it out the box before having to lead for labor day weekend







owell!

still 2 left if anyone is looking for ips 1440P


----------



## thunder1990

Jayson C.
Hello Terri , thank you for contacting ASUS support. Please give me a few moments to review your information. I will be with you shortly.

Hi, how can I be of help?

Terri
I have a monitor which a stuck pixel

What's the RMA procedure for this monitor pg278q since stock availability is virtually non-existent

Jayson C.
Well, We can create an RMA for your product since it is still under warranty. The way that this works is that you will send your product to Asus for repair. Please be advised you will need to provide the cost of shipping the product to Asus as Asus will pay for the cost of shipping for the product back to you. The repair process typically takes 5-7 business days, not including weekends and depends on the nature of the problem.

Terri
Wow really!? On a premium Rog monitor?

$800.00+ dollars is a lot not to have an exchange program on a so called premium grade product.

Jayson C.
Yes, based on the serial number you provided on your chat ticket the product is under warranty from 2014/08/19 Warranty End date 2014/11/18 . So it might be a reconditioned unit, and unfortunately we cannot do cross shipments for refurbished products so I do apologize.

Terri
Refurbished? This monitor is new from newegg.

Jayson C.
I'm only telling you the information that I can see here in our system based on the serial number you gave which is ************ . You might as well contact newegg.com to verify if its really a brand new product or an openbox item.

Terri
Ok I will check with newegg.

Yeah because that's bs

Jayson C.
Sorry if I cannot give you more options. Still, I appreciate your time and patience. Thank you for choosing ASUS!


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Well I guess I'm going to RMA if some people don't have problems.

So annoying.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

@thunder1990, how on earth could that have happened? That must be very frustrating


----------



## Descadent

just return it to newegg then?


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just return it to newegg then?


They want to charge me a 15% restocking fee because the monitor doesn't have enough stuck/dead pixels. I will never order from Newegg again!

They charge me full price for an open box with pixel problems and a buggy turbo hz button that's ludicrous. I knew something was up because I was missing the instructions booklet.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> Jayson C.
> Hello Terri , thank you for contacting ASUS support. Please give me a few moments to review your information. I will be with you shortly.
> 
> Hi, how can I be of help?
> 
> Terri
> I have a monitor which a stuck pixel
> 
> What's the RMA procedure for this monitor pg278q since stock availability is virtually non-existent
> 
> Jayson C.
> Well, We can create an RMA for your product since it is still under warranty. The way that this works is that you will send your product to Asus for repair. Please be advised you will need to provide the cost of shipping the product to Asus as Asus will pay for the cost of shipping for the product back to you. The repair process typically takes 5-7 business days, not including weekends and depends on the nature of the problem.
> 
> Terri
> Wow really!? On a premium Rog monitor?
> 
> $800.00+ dollars is a lot not to have an exchange program on a so called premium grade product.
> 
> Jayson C.
> Yes, based on the serial number you provided on your chat ticket the product is under warranty from 2014/08/19 Warranty End date 2014/11/18 . So it might be a reconditioned unit, and unfortunately we cannot do cross shipments for refurbished products so I do apologize.
> 
> Terri
> Refurbished? This monitor is new from newegg.
> 
> Jayson C.
> I'm only telling you the information that I can see here in our system based on the serial number you gave which is ************ . You might as well contact newegg.com to verify if its really a brand new product or an openbox item.
> 
> Terri
> Ok I will check with newegg.
> 
> Yeah because that's bs
> 
> Jayson C.
> Sorry if I cannot give you more options. Still, I appreciate your time and patience. Thank you for choosing ASUS!


How can you blame Newegg...........when.........wait for it......you contacted....Asus?...

Just contact Newegg by phone since you are within their return/exchange period. And be nice to the CS rep on the other side of the line (unlike you've been in this thread to be fair) and you'll have a high chance of them giving you a pre-paid return shipping label. Oh, and they'll generally waive the restocking fee. But you do have to be cordial with them instead of frothing mad.


----------



## blackforce

why did you buy a open box? or was this a new monitor and they are saying it is a open box sale? if in fact it was bought new you should get a new one at ther cost shipping covered and all.
i have never paid for anything shipped back to newegg.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> Jayson C.
> Well, We can create an RMA for your product since it is still under warranty. The way that this works is that you will send your product to Asus for repair. Please be advised you will need to provide the cost of shipping the product to Asus as Asus will pay for the cost of shipping for the product back to you. The repair process typically takes 5-7 business days, not including weekends and depends on the nature of the problem..


Well, I at least see one favorable thing here. If it's true, those with dead/stuck pixels should be able to get a repair in less than 2 weeks...provided the monitor isn't a refurb. Certainly noteworthy.


----------



## Recipe7

Please keep us updated. Newegg has some explaining to do.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I might be tarred and feathered for saying this, but I actually like some aspects of TN panels over IPS after using both. IPS glow just kills IPS panels for me, especially at a panel size of 27" or larger. Really annoying when you are watching movies. And I utterly refuse to go with a glossy panel. I have too many things that will reflect off the monitor.
> 
> I don't really particularly care about the Turbo button issue. Since I can just enable 144Hz in Nvidia's Control Panel. Never gonna be changing it on the fly either. I've never seen the VG248QE except in Fry's in a heavily lit sales floor, so I wouldn't be able to comment on that.
> 
> Off-topic though, damn Google changed the font for tabs in Chrome and it now looks like garbage.


Yeah the glow is why i got rid of my ips as well as basically rendering CS:GO unplayable with how slow it was. Its really bad especially on a glossy panel, the glow that is, it becomes much more pronounced than compared to a matte coating that would dampen the effect a little. I just hope i get a problem free rog swift, maybe in exchange for a pixel issue in a far away corner that i'll never see


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> why did you buy a open box? or was this a new monitor and they are saying it is a open box sale? if in fact it was bought new you should get a new one at ther cost shipping covered and all.
> i have never paid for anything shipped back to newegg.


It was a new monitor but they shipped me a open box monitor for full price lol (they pulled a fast on on me). Asus won't give me a cross rma exchange or free shipping because it's an open box/refurbished monitor and newegg wants to charge me 15% because the dead pixels limit hasn't been met.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> It was a new monitor but they shipped me a open box monitor for full price lol (they pulled a fast on on me). Asus won't give me a cross rma exchange or free shipping because it's an open box/refurbished monitor and newegg wants to charge me 15% because the dead pixels limit hasn't been met.


Sneaky sneaky


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> How can you blame Newegg...........when.........wait for it......you contacted....Asus?...
> 
> Just contact Newegg by phone since you are within their return/exchange period. And be nice to the CS rep on the other side of the line (unlike you've been in this thread to be fair) and you'll have a high chance of them giving you a pre-paid return shipping label. Oh, and they'll generally waive the restocking fee. But you do have to be cordial with them instead of frothing mad.


Who wouldn't be mad? Someone bought this monitor from newegg and returned it most likely because of the dead/stuck pixel and the glitchy turbo button.

Later I purchase a NEW pg278q for $856.00 rush/one day shipping and newegg grabs the monitor ^ above monitor (open box and charged me FULL PRICE for a monitor with pixel problems/glitchy turbo button problems)

Asus won't give me cross exchange shipping/free shipping because its a open box/refurbished monitor and newegg wants to charge me 15% to return because the dead/stuck pixel limit hasn't been met.


----------



## Descadent

i have a hard time believing newegg won't take back a defective product with a broke analog stick on the monitor.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> Who wouldn't be mad? Someone bought this monitor from newegg and returned it most likely because of the dead/stuck pixel and the glitchy turbo button.
> 
> Later I purchase a NEW pg278q for $856.00 rush/one day shipping and newegg grabs the monitor ^ above monitor (open box and charged me FULL PRICE for a monitor with pixel problems/glitchy turbo button problems)
> 
> Asus won't give me cross exchange shipping/free shipping because its a open box/refurbished monitor and newegg wants to charge me 15% to return because the dead/stuck pixel limit hasn't been met.


Being that the monitor hasn't been @ newegg for more than a week I would say it had to be an employee of newegg who bought, opened, saw, exchanged.

I cant see how someone who purchased the monitor had it shipped to them, opened it, requested RMA, returned it, had it go back into the newegg system, you order it and it is shipped to you. All in the 3 - 4 or so days since initial stock was sold by newegg.

That is super shady. Call (don't use chat!!!) newegg and explain the situation. Forward them your response from ASUS stating the serial is "refurbished" as well as your receipt for a NEW monitor. I would be SUPER surprised if they didn't help you out.


----------



## tehpud

and again this is why i prefer amazon. Prime, no questions asked, return shipping paid.

sorry to hear about your screen man. I would be relentless on Newegg and they must take it back/replace it.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> It was a new monitor but they shipped me a open box monitor for full price lol (they pulled a fast on on me). A We sus won't give me a cross rma exchange or free shipping because it's an open box/refurbished monitor and newegg wants to charge me 15% because the dead pixels limit hasn't been met.


Well that is some crap, they should pay for everything, good luck with it all.


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone with a B&H order have any news? or is it still just "On order"?


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Dang it! Mine also changed from the 3rd but only to the 2nd. I'm in Texas too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you are around DFW.


Yessir


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Being that the monitor hasn't been @ newegg for more than a week I would say it had to be an employee of newegg who bought, opened, saw, exchanged.
> 
> I cant see how someone who purchased the monitor had it shipped to them, opened it, requested RMA, returned it, had it go back into the newegg system, you order it and it is shipped to you. All in the 3 - 4 or so days since initial stock was sold by newegg.
> 
> That is super shady. Call (don't use chat!!!) newegg and explain the situation. Forward them your response from ASUS stating the serial is "refurbished" as well as your receipt for a NEW monitor. I would be SUPER surprised if they didn't help you out.


Now I'm going to have to check S/N after buying new products. Forget it I'm strictly using amazon from now on.


----------



## writer21

So I'm loving the gsync rog swift monitor. They were late a day on delivery but monitor has 0 dead pixels and no black light bleed so I'm happy. Also I've tried BF4 and it runs so damn smooth and the colors are better than my older vg278he monitor. Max Payne 3 works but Black ops 2 and BF3 can't run with gsync for some reason. Can anyone test those two games?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> I guess, idk, I played the game through entirely on a BenQ 2420T and not once noticed it. On this monitor I notice it everywhere and not just in that game but in Sc2, WoW, Dota 2, Elite Dangerous, and Firefall.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So I'm loving the gsync rog swift monitor. They were late a day on delivery but monitor has 0 dead pixels and no black light bleed so I'm happy. Also I've tried BF4 and it runs so damn smooth and the colors are better than my older vg278he monitor. Max Payne 3 works but Black ops 2 and BF3 can't run with gsync for some reason. Can anyone test those two games?


Shouldn't all games be compatible with g-sync??


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Shouldn't all games be compatible with g-sync??


Gsync is only compatible with Direct3D games running fullscreen. It does not work with OpenGL. Also, certain games don't like Gsync very much, AC4 being one of them.

Side note - I talked to Amazon support to ask them why my monitor hasn't shipped yet, and they gave me a 10% discount. My swift may end up coming Tuesday after all, but I will have gotten it for less than MSRP. That helps me be a little more patient. ;D


----------



## tehpud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Gsync is only compatible with Direct3D games running fullscreen. It does not work with OpenGL. Also, certain games don't like Gsync very much, AC4 being one of them.
> 
> Side note - I talked to Amazon support to ask them why my monitor hasn't shipped yet, and they gave me a 10% discount. My swift may end up coming Tuesday after all, but I will have gotten it for less than MSRP. That helps me be a little more patient. ;D


....i hate you. that being said - i will tag you non stop in glorious pictures of the swift when it comes in tomorrow
















but srsly, grats on the 10%. great savings. and i hate you for it.


----------



## Scouten

i had ordered my swift over a week ago from Canada Computers and was told to expect it at the store for pickup on the 28th. when i emailed them they said they didn't even have them at the warehouse yet well that is flipping great

"unfortunately I do not currently have an update on when the monitor will be arriving. The units that have been ordered have not yet arrived at the warehouse."

i guess the wait friggan continues


----------



## besthijacker

Is this real life?

In Transit : On Schedule
Expected delivery: Saturday, August 30, 2014, by 8:00pm

They shipped it from CARLISLE, PA by USPS, lol.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Shouldn't all games be compatible with g-sync??


Should be but for some reason they don't work. I had both in fullscreen and the options set in nvidia control panel.

Also I noticed what another member was saying about dropping below 80 fps with sli. It stutters but anything above that is silky smooth. With one card 50-70 is smooth.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

To the individual who said they put in their order on newegg at 9:52AM on the 26th I HATE YOU!!! jk









I was stalking Newegg all night and morning of the 26th but stopped at around 5:00AM because nothing was up.

At around 10:00AM I saw it was up but already frikkin out of stock. 8:00 minutes after you!!

I put in a back-order though a few hours after.


----------



## Neg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Mine was estimated on the 3rd but today it changed to the 30th (Saturday)!!


Damn I am in DFW and was able to order in the first batch that was on amazon with 1 day shipping and mine still says Tuesday the 2nd and in Preparing for Shipment phase all day.


----------



## littledonny

Does anyone think it may be possible to make the base LED light up a certain color all the time? I know it can do green and yellow. Green would match my setup much better than red.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So I'm loving the gsync rog swift monitor. They were late a day on delivery but monitor has 0 dead pixels and no black light bleed so I'm happy. Also I've tried BF4 and it runs so damn smooth and the colors are better than my older vg278he monitor. Max Payne 3 works but Black ops 2 and BF3 can't run with gsync for some reason. Can anyone test those two games?


works for me both.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Does anyone think it may be possible to make the base LED light up a certain color all the time? I know it can do green and yellow. Green would match my setup much better than red.


how do you change the color?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> how do you change the color?


I believe you cannot. The base is always red. (But can be disabled) It's the power LED on the panel that changes colors. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Gsync is only compatible with Direct3D games running fullscreen. It does not work with OpenGL. Also, certain games don't like Gsync very much, AC4 being one of them.
> 
> Side note - I talked to Amazon support to ask them why my monitor hasn't shipped yet, and they gave me a 10% discount. My swift may end up coming Tuesday after all, but I will have gotten it for less than MSRP. That helps me be a little more patient. ;D


Nice job on the discount. Never heard of Amazon doing that before.

What's the deal with AC4 Gsync though? That's one of the games I was most excited to try on this monitor due to it's erratic frame rate and terrible vsync implementation.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I believe you cannot. The base is always red. (But can be disabled) It's the power LED on the panel that changes colors. Correct me if I'm wrong.


I think you are right, I thought he was talking about the base.

Thanks


----------



## mboner1

Without turning this into a trolling thing, does Anyone with a 1440p IPS monitor have one of these in their possession to compare image quality?? Obviously this is 144hz and gsync which is a win, just wondering if the claims of this being a super tn panel have any merit at all from someone who owns both??


----------



## Neo Zuko

everyone still jumping on these huh... still saving up for mah projector.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Without turning this into a trolling thing, does Anyone with a 1440p IPS monitor have one of these in their possession to compare image quality?? Obviously this is 144hz and gsync which is a win, just wondering if the claims of this being a super tn panel have any merit at all from someone who owns both??


I have a Dell U3011. That monitor still looks better to me than my Swift.

However being able to use my computer at 2560x1440 @ 144hz makes up for it







.

Glancing through this thread, I am glad I have stuck with my policy: high dollar items will be purchased in store in case a return is needed. 90% of my parts were bought from Microcenter. I bought this monitor from Frys with a 2 year warranty. Decided to stick with this after getting bit by some infuriating RMA process.

Best of luck to those having problems. Hope they got solved soon for you as this monitor is an absolute beast when gaming.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> everyone still jumping on these huh... still saving up for mah projector.


Yup. I picked one up but may end up returning it to amazon if it doesn't just blow me away compared to my 60hz 4k monitor.


----------



## TheBatman1337

My Swift will be going up on my mount next to my PB278Q, I will post a few pics when it comes in on Tuesday.


----------



## Craftyman

I just preordered a swift from shopBLT, it says they should get in 9/10 so hopefully I have it by middle of next month


----------



## thunder1990

WOW never ordering with newegg again. Well, I was approved for a return but according to them the monitor is new even though asus says someone registered it and there might be a 15% restocking fee and if I ship my monitor back today. I would receive my money back around the forth week of September so around 23/24 according to newegg.

Ruining my week one chat/phone call at a time.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> WOW never ordering with newegg again. Well, I was approved for a return but according to them the monitor is new even though asus says someone registered it and there might be a 15% restocking fee and if I ship my monitor back today. I would receive my money back around the forth week of September so around 23/24 according to newegg.
> 
> Ruining my week one chat/phone call at a time.


Sorry to hear that. It's one reason many are waiting for Amazon to have decent stock. No nasty little restocking fees.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> I believe you cannot. The base is always red. (But can be disabled) It's the power LED on the panel that changes colors. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Ohhh. All this time I though the red ring changed colors. Nevermind then, lol.


----------



## dzajroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Ohhh. All this time I though the red ring changed colors. Nevermind then, lol.


"red ring" is always red or off. This feature is called "light in motion" when you turn on the monitor for the first time pop-up comes up with "Light in Motion ON/OFF" settings. Afterwards this can be Enabled/Disables through the Monitor's Menu.

When the monitor sits on Desktop and G-sync is OFF little "LED" lill be solid white, when G-sync kicks in it will change color to red, that's it, but the base big red ring is only ON/OFF no RGB settings on it


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Does anyone else have a second monitor hooked up?
> 
> I have a Korean 1440p display as the seconday and when I play games even though the refresh rate is set to 144 Hz on the Swift, the games lock at 60 FPS.
> 
> When I uplug the Korean monitor it works as intended. This is annoying,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah others have had reported the same issue, i think i had a similar problem when i had the vg248qe and a 60hz ips screen hooked up to a single card. However if you run another 144hz monitor it'll work fine
Click to expand...

This is due to the Windows 7 Composer, run in Basic mode and it will work fine as well. Windows 8.1 also knows how to have different refresh rates on different displays.

Edit: Er, I notice DrexelDragon has Win 8.1? The PG278Q runs at 144 Hz with a Korean 1440p as a secondary display (tested with it @ 90 and 100 Hz).


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Yeah can confirm its the light that changes colour, on the bottom right corner of the panel. I just unboxed mine a couple hours ago. Got it from PC case gear in Australia. Great monitor, no microstuttering or screen tearing AT ALL!!! The colours/contrast and 1440P resolution looks noticably better than my asus ve247H 1080P 60Hz monitor. Things now look better, FEEL better, and no more issues with stutters/screen tearing. NO dead pixels if anyone was wondering.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Yeah can confirm its the light that changes colour, on the bottom right corner of the panel. I just unboxed mine a couple hours ago. Got it from PC case gear in Australia. Great monitor, no microstuttering or screen tearing AT ALL!!! The colours/contrast and 1440P resolution looks noticably better than my asus ve247H 1080P 60Hz monitor. Things now look better, FEEL better, and no more issues with stutters/screen tearing. NO dead pixels if anyone was wondering.


Pics brother.. Or even better youtube video.


----------



## GizmoDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> Yeah can confirm its the light that changes colour, on the bottom right corner of the panel.


So you saying this light is the g-sync enabled/disabled indicator?


----------



## Cr4zy

It's here!


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GizmoDuck*
> 
> So you saying this light is the g-sync enabled/disabled indicator?


Yes it is. You can download users manual on asus page and check page 11.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GizmoDuck*
> 
> So you saying this light is the g-sync enabled/disabled indicator?


The power LED is located on the bottom edge of the screen, barely visible from a normal viewing position. The power LED glows a different color depending on the mode you are in. It is Mentioned in almost all reviews of this monitor.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Pics brother.. Or even better youtube video.




That's an ssd and some ram strapped to the top of it lol


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> 
> 
> That's an ssd and some ram strapped to the top of it lol


Niceee. How much did you pay from pccasegear? Did you order it very long ago??


----------



## TUF Enforcer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Niceee. How much did you pay from pccasegear? Did you order it very long ago??


$999aud. ordered it on Tuesday night, arrived on Thursday arfternoon, but i wasnt home to collect it, so i picked it up today. PCCG is in melbourne, and so am I, which is why it's fast shipping, just 2 days!

EDIT: it's out of stock now though


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. It's one reason many are waiting for Amazon to have decent stock. No nasty little restocking fees.


No restocking fee with B&H either


----------



## GizmoDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> The power LED is located on the bottom edge of the screen, barely visible from a normal viewing position. The power LED glows a different color depending on the mode you are in. It is Mentioned in almost all reviews of this monitor.


Hmm mine stayed white entire time. I had G-sync box checked in nvidia control panel and was in fullscreen. Light should have been red in game then?


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GizmoDuck*
> 
> Hmm mine stayed white entire time. I had G-sync box checked in nvidia control panel and was in fullscreen. Light should have been red in game then?


Yes, that is correct. Make sure that Vertical sync in the Manage 3D settings of the Nvidia control panel is set to G-sync. The game needs to run fullscreen.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

So for the hell of it I decided to open the extra monitor that I canceled from Tiger Direct but they sent me anyway. It has the same inversion/stripe vertical issue, it also has a dead pixel at the bottom left of the screen. So now I have two monitors with the same exact problem and one with a dead pixel. TD already sent me the return label but I swear if i have to pay 15% to restock this from newegg it's the last time I'll ever shop there.

I'm also pretty much over this monitor. G-Sync seems awesome, the colors are great on this, it's well built and has a nice aesthetic but I'm not paying $900 for this weird crosshatch inversion crap. I know TN has image problems but this isn't one of them, it's the only TN panel I've ever seen with this issue.

Edit:

You can even see it in the TFTCentral review of the monitor

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm

If you scroll down to the overdrive test:

PG278Q:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.jpg

VG278:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/pixperan/asus_vg278he.jpg

Both are TN panels. Look at the PG278q, in the worst case overshoot that effect is exactly what happens on both my monitors.


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> So for the hell of it I decided to open the extra monitor that I canceled from Tiger Direct but they sent me anyway. It has the same inversion/stripe vertical issue, it also has a dead pixel at the bottom left of the screen. So now I have two monitors with the same exact problem and one with a dead pixel. TD already sent me the return label but I swear if i have to pay 15% to restock this from newegg it's the last time I'll ever shop there.
> 
> I'm also pretty much over this monitor. G-Sync seems awesome, the colors are great on this, it's well built and has a nice aesthetic but I'm not paying $900 for this weird crosshatch inversion crap. I know TN has image problems but this isn't one of them, it's the only TN panel I've ever seen with this issue.


Return it to asus they do cross exchange shipping. I would go that route too but since my monitor is considered open box I don't have that option.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> Return it to asus they do cross exchange shipping. I would go that route too but since my monitor is considered open box I don't have that option.


Try and reach out to JJ or Asus on their facebook. You're currently talking to people who handle hundreds of issues a day... after a while you learn to follow the book in order to not make your life overly complicated.

If you try to explain your situation to someone who isn't jaded you may get some push from someone who will care. The biggest thing is that you bought a new product that is being identified as pre-owned.... focus on that, have your receipt handy and hit all the channels you have available.

Yeah, its a lot of work and you SHOULDN'T have to do this AT ALL.... but then again, life is full of crappy situations. Given all the crud life can throw at you I'd classify this as a 1st world inconvenience.









Don't throw in the towel yet, and keep us posted.

Best way I know of to reach JJ is through the PCDIY site. Leave a comment on the ROG swift page (link below). Be direct and to the point about the "open box" nature of your "new" purchase which is hampering your ability to address some flaws in your particular monitor.

PCDIY Page:
http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/01/pg278q-rog-swift-gaming-monitor-the-best-gaming-monitor/

For facebook, leave a post on ASUS North America:
https://www.facebook.com/asus.n.america

Good luck!


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> Return it to asus they do cross exchange shipping. I would go that route too but since my monitor is considered open box I don't have that option.


I would be amazed and nearly shocked if Asus could do this with this monitor at this time.


----------



## Descadent

they'll have backups for warranty/exchanges. All companies do it in this case mostly BUT not all the times. Just like when ps4 was shipping with BLOD sony was able to do immediate swaps


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Nice job on the discount. Never heard of Amazon doing that before.
> 
> What's the deal with AC4 Gsync though? That's one of the games I was most excited to try on this monitor due to it's erratic frame rate and terrible vsync implementation.


AC4's engine is limited to 60fps and you cannot change it. It is independent of Vsync settings, and it messes with the frame timings.


----------



## writer21

So is everyone getting this inversion issue? I didn't notice it much yesterday with my first day with the monitor but now I do notice this issue. Can this issue be fixed with firmware? I really don't want to return the monitor and I got it from Newegg.


----------



## Purejoke

So I called to ASUS service today and they told me that 3-5 pixels is needed if I want to exchange the monitor. However they also said when the dead pixel is located in the centre of screen there is a chance to exchange it too. Should I even bother to send it for RMA or just return it and take my money back ?

Here is the picture of the monitor. Mouse cursor is showing the position of dead pixel.(Sorry for bad photo.)


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I'm still going t o use 1920x1080 when I play cs:go will the game look weird if I stay with that tes for cs?


I currently play cs at 1440p and still get ~120 fps, and i think I have only played cs at that res so its what im used to, ive only been playing for a year and half. I tried 1080 for a deathmatch to see the difference if any, and it looked the same just not as crisp and clear personally.


----------



## Descadent

i wouldn't even mess with asus. just send it back to where you bought it from for an exchange. companies aren't going to charge you a restocking fee for something that is defective out of the box....now if you don't want it...then yeah some do charge restocking fees.


----------



## Aemonn

up on amazon GOGOGOG

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MSOND8C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> So I called to ASUS service today and they told me that 3-5 pixels is needed if I want to exchange the monitor. However they also said when the dead pixel is located in the centre of screen there is a chance to exchange it too. Should I even bother to send it for RMA or just return it and take my money back ?
> 
> Here is the picture of the monitor. Mouse cursor is showing the position of dead pixel.(Sorry for bad photo.)


I would. I had PB278q about two years ago and My first one had a dead pixel around that area and they sent me a replacement. My pg278q is coming into today... I'm scared now that I will have dead/stuck pixels.


----------



## galaxyy

OMG Amazon just put up a few! I got one when it said 2 left.....YAYAYAYA

edit: says that there's still 5 in stock as of 06:26 PST

edit: 5 mins later and they're all gone


----------



## Descadent

bah two bad i can't find it feasible to buy 2 more at the moment! I am going to miss triple monitor in racing sims i know it but crossing fingers on swifts sales one day and multi dp input 800(or if they end up calling it 900 due to rumors) one day!


----------



## aaronjb

You guys must be ninjas. I can't get one even with an auto-refresh and one-click enabled.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> You guys must be ninjas. I can't get one even with an auto-refresh and one-click enabled.


You know, I was on the ROG forums going through reading up on the inversion issues people have been having.... there was a thread about Amazon availability from two days ago where folks were discussing how quickly they sold out. Someone had a link to the page and I clicked on it.. not sure why.. and BAM... 6 sitting right there.

Complete luck. I did one day shipping and it's telling me an ETA of Wed... so now I'm going to contact them and see if I can pull a NoobasaurusWrex for 10% off!

I cancelled my newegg backorder as they like to charge restocking. Keeping my B&H as they have no restock fee for any screen under 37".


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I dont know, I play CS:GO, Dota 2, DayZ Standalone, Arma 3 and EVE Online and I dont really see that inversion issues people talk about ?
I did notice that there is stuttering when I enabled SLI with G-Sync, but I cant seem to notice that inversion.
Also, I decided to stick with single card from now on.. as thanks to g-sync I got used to smoothness and SLI just introduces stuttering and I cant handle that


----------



## pathfindercod

I got lucky and happen to refresh amazon and they had 6 in stock. Got my order in. Says Thursday with my free 2 day prime shipping.


----------



## AJR1775

Can anyone attest to the quality difference in color when compared to the PB278Q? Would I notice a significant step down in color quality if I went with a PG278Q?


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Can anyone attest to the quality difference in color when compared to the PB278Q? Would I notice a significant step down in color quality if I went with a PG278Q?


Yes. But [blah blah blah gaming monitor that still looks good, etc etc last few days of this thread]. I'm told the "darks" difference is pretty noticeable.

This thing, when you're looking at it at the optimum angle, is on-par color wise with a lot of decent IPS monitors (in my opinion).

I don't do photo correction or graphic work though so I can't speculate beyond that.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Can anyone attest to the quality difference in color when compared to the PB278Q? Would I notice a significant step down in color quality if I went with a PG278Q?


I use a PB278Q as my secondary monitor, so if no one has given you an answer by then, I'll do a comparison on Tuesday when mine finally arrives.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Can anyone attest to the quality difference in color when compared to the PB278Q? Would I notice a significant step down in color quality if I went with a PG278Q?


I'm in the same boat.. I love my PB278Q but would love the gsync and 144hz for gaming, although I do web design.


----------



## aaronjb

I'm willing to go a few hundred USD over retail and still can't get one. Man.


----------



## agentbb007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I'm in the same boat.. I love my PB278Q but would love the gsync and 144hz for gaming, although I do web design.


So why not run multiple monitors?


----------



## CapnBiggles

^^^^ This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I'm in the same boat.. I love my PB278Q but would love the gsync and 144hz for gaming, although I do web design.


If you're in design, you will notice a difference. I have. That being said, it's still a good productivity monitor for general use.

Amazon is a fickle beast isn't it. I wish you dudes luck.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> I use a PB278Q as my secondary monitor, so if no one has given you an answer by then, I'll do a comparison on Tuesday when mine finally arrives.


Thanks! I combed through a lot of the postings and didn't find a direct comparison with the PB278Q color-wise, a lot of comparison with other monitors though. Your opinion willbe highly appreciated.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentbb007*
> 
> So why not run multiple monitors?


I'd need a beast of video cards to run them.. right now I have two 24" flanking left and right and my PB278Q in the center.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I dont know, I play CS:GO, Dota 2, DayZ Standalone, Arma 3 and EVE Online and I dont really see that inversion issues people talk about ?
> I did notice that there is stuttering when I enabled SLI with G-Sync, but I cant seem to notice that inversion.
> Also, I decided to stick with single card from now on.. as thanks to g-sync I got used to smoothness and SLI just introduces stuttering and I cant handle that


I'm using SLI. Specifically with BF4 and it is very smooth.

Also, what is this inversion issue?


----------



## afokke

I'm going to look for one of these even though I have R9 290 cards.


----------



## writer21

It's better if you don't know lol. Once you know it's hard not to notice. I do notice it less in ULMB mode. 1440p with 85hz ULMB mode is damn good with frames cap at 90-91.


----------



## decapentaplegic

just got one from Amazon, around 7h45


----------



## dusktildawn48

cant get gsync to work. its enabled in nvidia control panel. i set vsync to both on and off and nothing. the light around the base isnt on.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> cant get gsync to work. its enabled in nvidia control panel. i set vsync to both on and off and nothing. the light around the base isnt on.


Set g-sync to on in global settings in nvidia control panel. Make sure desktop refresh rate is at 144hz along with all your games. Also set gsync to on in individual game profile settings. Not global but gsync. Hopefully this is fixed and all this is easier.

Also why isn't there a turbo 85hz step with the turbo button?


----------



## dusktildawn48

i'm idiot, light in motion wasnt enabled in the monitor osd.


----------



## dusktildawn48

so does the light around the base confirm gsync is working?


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dusktildawn48*
> 
> so does the light around the base confirm gsync is working?


No, only the small one on the right corner does that.

edit: didn't properly quote


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Does anyone else have a second monitor hooked up?
> 
> I have a Korean 1440p display as the seconday and when I play games even though the refresh rate is set to 144 Hz on the Swift, the games lock at 60 FPS.
> 
> When I uplug the Korean monitor it works as intended. This is annoying,


That would be most annoying. Are you in fullscreen mode in the games? Tried a clean driver install? When my Swift gets here (Saturday, supposedly) I'll check to see if it plays nice with my Crossover or not.


----------



## dusktildawn48

cool thanks, its working. its white while on desktop then goes to red during games.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> It's better if you don't know lol. Once you know it's hard not to notice. I do notice it less in ULMB mode. 1440p with 85hz ULMB mode is damn good with frames cap at 90-91.


Fair enough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Set g-sync to on in global settings in nvidia control panel. Make sure desktop refresh rate is at 144hz along with all your games. Also set gsync to on in individual game profile settings. Not global but gsync. Hopefully this is fixed and all this is easier.
> 
> Also why isn't there a turbo 85hz step with the turbo button?


Shouldn't global do the same thing...? It doesn't work? It's global for me and in BF4 the light is red indicating G sync is on.


----------



## koof513

Well it's been fun all. Mine will be here today so I'm movin to the owners club when it gets here. Hope yal get yours soon.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

All this talk of dead pixels and inversion is frightening me. oh the horror!


----------



## Neg1

Woot mine just shipped from amazon and the delivery date changed from Tue 2nd to Saturday the 30th!


----------



## Descadent

praying fedex arrives with the swift and ups arrives with the 780 ti classy before i have to leave for labor day weekend









come on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Nevermind found it


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neg1*
> 
> Woot mine just shipped from amazon and the delivery date changed from Tue 2nd to Saturday the 30th!


Mine changed from prepping to ship to shipping now, but still no tracking available. I ordered from amazon's first batch.


----------



## Irelia Supreme

DUUDE MY SWIFT JUST WENT FROM PREPARING TO GET SHIPPED > NOT SHIPPED YET. Im scared


----------



## zeroknight

I ordered from Newegg and my FedEx tracking hasn't updated since Wednesday. It still has an ETA of 8/30.

I've had shipping happen like this before where it just magically stops getting updates and poof it's at my door on time. Still makes me nervous though.

- 8/27/2014 - Wednesday
8:34 am Departed FedEx location CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
1:21 am Arrived at FedEx location CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA

- 8/26/2014 - Tuesday
8:32 pm Picked up CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
3:20 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## un1b4ll

Everyone's enjoying their Swifts ordered from Newegg and Amazon over a week after me...

And I'm just sitting here fantasizing about bulldozing B&H HQ.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neg1*
> 
> Woot mine just shipped from amazon and the delivery date changed from Tue 2nd to Saturday the 30th!


Did you choose overnight shipping or 2 day? I'm hoping mine will get upgraded to Saturday delivery from next day, but the way things are going for me I don't have much hope for that.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> Everyone's enjoying their Swifts ordered from Newegg and Amazon over a week after me...
> 
> And I'm just sitting here fantasizing about bulldozing B&H HQ.


LOL yeah. I feel ya. If you can get an order in at Amazon that'd be good but from my experience returning something to B&H is way easier with no threats of a restocking fee... so at least you have that!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Without turning this into a trolling thing, does Anyone with a 1440p IPS monitor have one of these in their possession to compare image quality?? Obviously this is 144hz and gsync which is a win, just wondering if the claims of this being a super tn panel have any merit at all from someone who owns both??


Comparing it after calibration against a PB278Q (PLS) w/ i1DP, the contrast is noticeably worse (741:1 Swift, ~900:1 PB). However, color accuracy after calibration actually favors the PG278Q. As for viewing angles, they are actually quite good on the PG278Q, almost unnoticeable unless I'm looking at an extreme angle (horizontal) to the monitor. Vertical color shift, however, is still a problem with this panel, but not as bad as TN panels that I've used in the past (and present).

I'd say there is some merit in the claims being a superior TN panel.


----------



## haccess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> I ordered from Newegg and my FedEx tracking hasn't updated since Wednesday. It still has an ETA of 8/30.
> 
> I've had shipping happen like this before where it just magically stops getting updates and poof it's at my door on time. Still makes me nervous though.


I'm in the same boat as you, tracking looks the same except my truck departed 9:16am. The page mentions "Next scheduled tracking update: Aug 29, 2014" so I'm hoping there will be an update today that confirms it's still on-time. I do regret not choosing 3-day shipping though, because it will probably be late in the afternoon tomorrow before I get it.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Comparing it after calibration against a PB278Q (PLS) w/ i1DP, the contrast is noticeably worse. However, color accuracy after calibration actually favors the PG278Q. As for viewing angles, they are actually quite good on the PG278Q, almost unnoticeable unless I'm looking at an extreme angle (horizontal) to the monitor. Vertical color shift, however, is still a problem with this panel, but not as bad as TN panels that I've used in the past (and present).
> 
> I'd say there is some merit in the claims being a superior TN panel.


So overall owners, how are the blacks?
I love stealthy FPS games like Splinter Cell and Thief. Wondering how the dark looks.

On my 8 year old BenQ, darks are a little grayish. Definitely not like I remember with CRT's where dark was truly dark.


----------



## Evo X

It has arrived! Time to see what all the hype is about.
Quote:


>


----------



## The EX1

Has anyone returned an opened monitor to newegg because they didn't like it? How did it go? I would like to think I could return the Swift if I am disappointed.


----------



## Descadent

you'll have restocking fee at newegg unless you're premier i believe


----------



## Neg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Did you choose overnight shipping or 2 day? I'm hoping mine will get upgraded to Saturday delivery from next day, but the way things are going for me I don't have much hope for that.


Yeah I did the overnight shipping for $11.99, from the moment I ordered it had a Tuesday the 2nd arrival date. I even asked amazon chat last night if there was anyway to get it Saturday and they said no way, that Tuesday was the earliest. But it shipped this morning out from Coppell, TX and I live about 20 min away so makes sense that fedex is able to deliver it on Saturday.


----------



## Fallendreams

Came in this morning while I was at work and I could not wait for lunch time to get here.


----------



## Sithlordatx

Did anyone here return a swift to fry's in austin tx? Pm me please. Already got it reserved, will do the ol keep it till a brand new one comes in stock trick







just wondering if it had any issues.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sithlordatx*
> 
> Did anyone here return a swift to fry's in austin tx? Pm me please. Already got it reserved, will do the ol keep it till a brand new one comes in stock trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering if it had any issues.


1 of the 2 at the Arlington store was returned due to dead pixels. So I bet if one was returned, there was something wrong.


----------



## Sithlordatx

Whelp... wish me luck! The salesman said he would take it to the repair section and plug it in to check it out with me. We shall see.... either way this will bide me over till they restock with some new ones. If theres nothing wrong with it I'll just keep it. Hoping it was some kid saving up for a car who's sense of priorities just kicked in


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Fair enough
> Shouldn't global do the same thing...? It doesn't work? It's global for me and in BF4 the light is red indicating G sync is on.


If the light by the power button is red then g-sync should be working.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you'll have restocking fee at newegg unless you're premier i believe


I do have a premier account so no restocking fees. I'm just hoping they don't give me any grief for returning a monitor I opened and played on that isn't defective.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> praying fedex arrives with the swift and ups arrives with the 780 ti classy before i have to leave for labor day weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on!!!!!!!!!!!!


How did you go from a 770 to one of the most beastly cards available?









That Ti Classy is going to rip when you OC it!


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

A 770 is pretty beastly in its own right


----------



## Descadent

it's here! man the viewing angles are the BEST EVER on a tn panel... like it ain't that BIG OF A DEAL

it's pretty! no dead pixels yet no crazy backlight either

don't have it mounted on my sim racing rig yet though


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Well, mine finally shipped. No Saturday delivery, so I get mine on Tuesday.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Mine came in today, no dead pixels!


----------



## Descadent

man going from 60hz to 144hz and gsync i can't describe how good this feels it's so silky smooth!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Fair enough
> Shouldn't global do the same thing...? It doesn't work? It's global for me and in BF4 the light is red indicating G sync is on.


How do you get it to run in ul
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> man going from 60hz to 144hz and gsync i can't describe how good this feels it's so silky smooth!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep i am with you on that.


----------



## Descadent

man after playing some racing sims right fast i'm just blown away by the difference in motion blur between this monitor and 60hz ips...i don't even know what to say... except i need two more!


----------



## aaronjb

Love seeing the listings for "6 on the way!!!" on ebay. Ugh. I'm just looking for one!


----------



## subyman

Amazon has some right now, they say 2-3 days until they ship. I'm hearing some QA problems though.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Amazon has some right now, they say 2-3 days until they ship. I'm hearing some QA problems though.


Thanks! Finally got one. I can stop whining now. Looking forward to getting this and participating in the discussion.


----------



## Descadent

just buy it.


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just buy it.


I certainly did! I won't crap up the thread any longer. I may go all in for a couple more in the future, but that would also mean adding one more 780Ti to the mix.


----------



## Descadent

as well as my 780 ti classy that came today is kicking ass with gsync i don't know why it would even be necessary to have them in sli on one swift... i mean in bf4 i was getting 67-110fps with everything on ultra but 2xmsaa and it's like sliding across silk... so i don't think it's necessary like how it use to be with needing 144fps 24/7 like with other 144hz non gsync monitors. when you look at it at that perspective it makes the swift not feel as expensive when $1400 in high end cards aren't necessary since looks like 1 is getting the job done.

yeah you're going to want 2 or 3 gpu's for surround though. COME ON next gen nvidia cards have multi dp inputs!!!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> as well as my 780 ti classy that came today is kicking ass with gsync i don't know why it would even be necessary to have them in sli on one swift... i mean in bf4 i was getting 67-110fps with everything on ultra but 2xmsaa and it's like sliding across silk... so i don't think it's necessary like how it use to be with needing 144fps 24/7 like with other 144hz non gsync monitors
> 
> yeah you're going to want 2 or 3 gpu's for surround though. COME ON next gen nvidia cards have multi dp inputs!!!


I can basically guarantee the 800/900 series will have 2 DP inputs on them which would make sense because i'd expect people that would want to run 3 swifts could get by on just 2 cards with the help of gsync


----------



## Cheddar Snacks

I just got mine! I was freaking out when I saw was was certainly a dead pixel, but I decided to wipe it with a cloth just in case; and whataya know, it was just a piece of dust.







I hope I don't notice one later.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I can basically guarantee the 800/900 series will have 2 DP inputs on them which would make sense because i'd expect people that would want to run 3 swifts could get by on just 2 cards with the help of gsync


I guess you are making them. ( guarantee the 800/900 series will have 2 DP inputs on them )


----------



## Gangwarily

I'm having the worst luck with catching Amazon when the monitors are on sale


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> as well as my 780 ti classy that came today is kicking ass with gsync i don't know why it would even be necessary to have them in sli on one swift... i mean in bf4 i was getting 67-110fps with everything on ultra but 2xmsaa and it's like sliding across silk... so i don't think it's necessary like how it use to be with needing 144fps 24/7 like with other 144hz non gsync monitors. when you look at it at that perspective it makes the swift not feel as expensive when $1400 in high end cards aren't necessary since looks like 1 is getting the job done.
> 
> yeah you're going to want 2 or 3 gpu's for surround though. COME ON next gen nvidia cards have multi dp inputs!!!


Not to mention the savings in psu requirements, case real estate, cooling, etc!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> I guess you are making them. ( guarantee the 800/900 series will have 2 DP inputs on them )


Alright no need to be rude


----------



## DRen72

Mine arrived minutes ago as well (Tiger order from previous Saturday). I'm at work but I'll be sure to post my findings once I get home and set it up. This 9 month wait better be worth it. Crossing fingers for no dead pixels. I'll be back tonight.


----------



## ourmachine

Finally received the shipping confirmation email from amazon. It took them 2 days to ship the thing out. It will be here Tuesday


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> as well as my 780 ti classy that came today is kicking ass with gsync i don't know why it would even be necessary to have them in sli on one swift... i mean in bf4 i was getting 67-110fps with everything on ultra but 2xmsaa and it's like sliding across silk... so i don't think it's necessary like how it use to be with needing 144fps 24/7 like with other 144hz non gsync monitors. when you look at it at that perspective it makes the swift not feel as expensive when $1400 in high end cards aren't necessary since looks like 1 is getting the job done.
> 
> yeah you're going to want 2 or 3 gpu's for surround though. COME ON next gen nvidia cards have multi dp inputs!!!


sli is worth it for this monitor

trust me


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> I ordered from Newegg and my FedEx tracking hasn't updated since Wednesday. It still has an ETA of 8/30.
> 
> I've had shipping happen like this before where it just magically stops getting updates and poof it's at my door on time. Still makes me nervous though.
> 
> - 8/27/2014 - Wednesday
> 8:34 am Departed FedEx location CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
> 1:21 am Arrived at FedEx location CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
> 
> - 8/26/2014 - Tuesday
> 8:32 pm Picked up CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
> 3:20 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx


WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO almost here.

- 8/29/2014 - Friday
4:34 pm Arrived at FedEx location GROVE CITY, OH


----------



## HelixFC3S

Got mine from NewEgg. It was working great for about an hour. I found a dead pixel, so I tried using something like UndeadPixel to see if that would help, then moments later half the monitor was covered in vertical stripes.


----------



## Achilla

Just received an order confirmation email from newegg! I managed to get a pre-order in on the 27th of august. Looks like they just got more monitors.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achilla*
> 
> Just received an order confirmation email from newegg! I managed to get a pre-order in on the 27th of august. Looks like they just got more monitors.


Grats, I remember a newegg rep told someone they would be getting 240 more on friday.


----------



## stealthgyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achilla*
> 
> Just received an order confirmation email from newegg! I managed to get a pre-order in on the 27th of august. Looks like they just got more monitors.


Ordered mine from Tiger Direct on 8/25 still no news :-/


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelixFC3S*
> 
> Got mine from NewEgg. It was working great for about an hour. I found a dead pixel, so I tried using something like UndeadPixel to see if that would help, then moments later half the monitor was covered in vertical stripes.


Can we get some pictures? This just makes me wanna cancel my B&H preorder and wait it out and see how Asus responds to all these issues people are having with the monitor especially inversion.


----------



## HelixFC3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Can we get some pictures? This just makes me wanna cancel my B&H preorder and wait it out and see how Asus responds to all these issues people are having with the monitor especially inversion.


Unfortunately, I didn't think of taking a picture, and I already packaged it back up. But, I found some random monitor with something similar, except it was just the right half of the monitor not the whole thing: http://i.imgur.com/W9t6qiI.jpg. I unplugged it from my graphics card to make sure it wasn't something up with it rather than the monitor, and it was still showing those stripes with the 'No Signal' screen on.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelixFC3S*
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't think of taking a picture, and I already packaged it back up. But, I found some random monitor with something similar, except it was just the right half of the monitor not the whole thing: http://i.imgur.com/W9t6qiI.jpg. I unplugged it from my graphics card to make sure it wasn't something up with it rather than the monitor, and it was still showing those stripes with the 'No Signal' screen on.


Hmmm very odd, maybe it was a bad cable? Still it just looks like the QA with this monitor from Asus is rather abysmal


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

I just got two emails from Newegg. The first congratulating me on my order and the second telling me that my card was declined or some crap which is BS. The only thing I can think of is I typo'd something when entering the info. I'm on hold now with them now waiting for someone to pick up =/


----------



## Gunslinger.

how does one turn on the red light in the base of this thing?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> how does one turn on the red light in the base of this thing?


OSD -> System Setup - LIGHT IN MOTION -> On.

I'd keep it off. The light sometimes bugs out and won't actually turn off when you turn off your computer and the display goes to standby.


----------



## Yikes2000

For those of you with Amazon orders estimated delivery of Tuesday 9/2, here's how you can pick-up your monitor TOMORROW. Look up your tracking number at FedEx.com, click 'Customize Delivery' and change it to pick-up at a local FedEx location (choose one that opens on Saturdays). Once it goes through, call FedEx's 800 number to ask (politely) if it will be available for pick-up tomorrow. That what I did. Good luck!


----------



## [ShowMe!]

CAN SOME ONE LOAD UP WARSOW AND PLAY AND LET ME KNOW IF ITS GOOD!?!!!!!

http://www.warsow.net/


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> sli is worth it for this monitor
> 
> trust me


gonna disagree... after playing bf4, titanfall, cs:go, iracing, and assetto corsa today i can't tell difference between 65fps and 100fps... and i've played at max 144 fps in iracing without if even dropping a single fps and it's just beastly with one card.... i'm afraid days of need two top end cards are over because of gsync.

i just can't see the benefit sli would give me to get an extra 20-40fps at 2560x1440... i don't feel a difference between wide range of frame rate.

now if and when i get two more swifts i'll have to get at least two 800/900 (whatever they want to call them) anyways for my sim racing just to be able to hook the monitors up... go go nvidia multi dp input gpus!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Amazon has some right now, they say 2-3 days until they ship. I'm hearing some QA problems though.


Where is the link? I don't see any for sale on their site?









Are they seriously just posting 2 or 3 for sale at a time at random times?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ShowMe!]*
> 
> CAN SOME ONE LOAD UP WARSOW AND PLAY AND LET ME KNOW IF ITS GOOD!?!!!!!
> 
> http://www.warsow.net/


It's really great on the SWIFT.
[email protected]
or
[email protected]+ULMB

Both really good experience!

Note: There is a frame rate cap in the game but you can disable it with a command.

Hope that helps


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> gonna disagree... after playing bf4, titanfall, cs:go, iracing, and assetto corsa today i can't tell difference between 65fps and 100fps... and i've played at max 144 fps in iracing without if even dropping a single fps and it's just beastly with one card.... i'm afraid days of need two top end cards are over because of gsync.
> 
> i just can't see the benefit sli would give me to get an extra 20-40fps at 2560x1440... i don't feel a difference between wide range of frame rate.
> 
> now if and when i get two more swifts i'll have to get at least two 800/900 (whatever they want to call them) anyways for my sim racing just to be able to hook the monitors up... go go nvidia multi dp input gpus!


Personally, I see a *massive* difference between 65fps and 110fps with G-sync.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Personally, I see a *massive* difference between 65fps and 110fps with G-sync.


like what? am i missing something because i don't notice it lol


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> like what? am i missing something because i don't notice it lol


There is a difference i can always feel it. Gsync makes 35 fps feel pretty good though a lot better then 35 fps used to be.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> like what? am i missing something because i don't notice it lol


65fps doesn't feel very fluid. 110fps does.
Maybe you're not as sensible to it as I am.


----------



## Descadent

oh i'm sensible to fps being a sim racer playing at 7680x1440 with sli and crossfire configs, but now i'm at 2560x1440 and only 1 gpu that drop i would normally feel going from 60-30 for example i do not feel from 100-60


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yikes2000*
> 
> For those of you with Amazon orders estimated delivery of Tuesday 9/2, here's how you can pick-up your monitor TOMORROW. Look up your tracking number at FedEx.com, click 'Customize Delivery' and change it to pick-up at a local FedEx location (choose one that opens on Saturdays). Once it goes through, call FedEx's 800 number to ask (politely) if it will be available for pick-up tomorrow. That what I did. Good luck!


The option for customize pickup is grayed out for me


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> oh i'm sensible to fps being a sim racer playing at 7680x1440 with sli and crossfire configs, but now i'm at 2560x1440 and only 1 gpu that drop i would normally feel going from 60-30 for example i do not feel from 100-60


I have being playing stalker for a while and 25-35 fps ( game cant use sli ) feels movie like lol Kinda fun in it own way.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> oh i'm sensible to fps being a sim racer playing at 7680x1440 with sli and crossfire configs, but now i'm at 2560x1440 and only 1 gpu that drop i would normally feel going from 60-30 for example i do not feel from 100-60


That means your sensitivity to low frame rates is very low.
Which is a good thing, you need less fps than the average person to experience fluidity.

If you want to confirm if this is the case check http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates&count=2&background=none&pps=960
select 2 UFO's in the "Count Of UFO's:"box

If your Swift is in 144Hz mode, the UFO on top will be at 144fps and the one on the bottom at 72fps.
You can eyeball it and see how much of a difference you perceive.


----------



## Recipe7

I am currently in queue for the monitor at BH. I have a question for a Swift owner regarding the difference between the swift and another 120-144hz monitor.

I am curently using a 144hz monitor, the one in my sig. Can any owners here vouche for the greatness of gysnc? I find my monitor to be silky smooth, without the gsync.

Is there a noticeable difference between my monitor and the swift? Will i be happy with my swift purchase even with 144hz experience? Is gsync and 1440p worth the jump from 144hz at 1080p?

Does anyone else have first hand experience with a 144ghz without gysnc and the Swift?


----------



## Tunz

I just got mine hooked up. I have not had a chance to play anything on it yet, but no dead pixels.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> That means your sensitivity to low frame rates is very low.
> Which is a good thing, you need less fps than the average person to experience fluidity.
> 
> If you want to confirm if this is the case check http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates&count=2&background=none&pps=960
> select 2 UFO's in the "Count Of UFO's:"box
> 
> If your Swift is in 144Hz mode, the UFO on top will be at 144fps and the one on the bottom at 72fps.
> You can eyeball it and see how much of a difference you perceive.


i'm out of town on holiday weekend so i can't see but that is in a browser and won't be using gsync though.

i guess i mean to say i'll prob obviously see the difference with two objects at two different framerates but it won't be something i can feel. plus gsync won't be on


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I am currently in queue for the monitor at BH. I have a question for a Swift owner regarding the difference between the swift and another 120-144hz monitor.
> 
> I am curently using a 144hz monitor, the one in my sig. Can any owners here vouche for the greatness of gysnc? I find my monitor to be silky smooth, without the gsync.
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference between my monitor and the swift? Will i be happy with my swift purchase even with 144hz experience? Is gsync and 1440p worth the jump from 144hz at 1080p?
> 
> Does anyone else have first hand experience with a 144ghz without gysnc and the Swift?


Do you notice the tearing when you play without V-sync on your monitor?

If yes, then G-sync will be beneficial as it completely removes tearing.
It also doesn't have the input lag drawback of V-sync. And if the frame rate is dipping lower than your refresh rate, it won't cause the typical V-sync micro-stuttering.

As for 2560x1440, it's a nice improvement over 1920x1080. Especially if you stand close to your monitor.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i'm on out town on holiday weekend so i can't see but that is in a browser and won't be using gsync though.


It's V-synced. So it's perfectly synchronized.

Oh, and in the "Speed" box, you need to choose a multiple of your refresh rate. For example 720 or 1440 pixels/second


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Personally, I see a *massive* difference between 65fps and 110fps with G-sync.


you are right i se the difference between 2 way sli and 3 way titans, 3 will not drop at all with g-sync.


----------



## UNOE

does gsync work with desktop mode ? or only in games?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> does gsync work with desktop mode ? or only in games?


G-sync requires the application to be in exclusive full screen. G-sync does not support the desktop and windowed applications.


----------



## DRen72

I'm home and it is now setup.
Happy to say that, thank God, there are no dead or stuck pixels.

It's going to take me a while to get used to the smaller fonts of this resolution, but at least its sharp. I was coming from an 8 year old BenQ FW241W that has a terrific desktop display, but its 1920x1200.

There is a lot more real estate on the desktop now.

I'll move over to the owners forums now...





BenQ monitor still on the desk in this photo


----------



## xaanix

I'm pretty sure i was one of the earliest preorders on B&H... got in on the 15th, and early too. on the 27th i put in an additional pre-order on newegg, and despite the *12* day head start, newegg still beat B&H and is currently shipping the product.

i'm highly disappointed in B&H. Need to cancel that order now. I guess newegg really can't be beat.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> i'm highly disappointed in B&H. Need to cancel that order now. I guess newegg really can't be beat.


I reckon they can be beat if you consider the fiasco a gentleman a several pages away was involved in with getting an open box swift after ordering it new and paying full price for it only to still be told he will get hit with a restocking fee for returning it.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> G-sync requires the application to be in exclusive full screen. G-sync does not support the desktop and windowed applications.


You think there is any possibility this can be changed to allow gsync to run with windowed applications (by changed i mean an nvidia update to allow gsync to remain running regardless of fullscreen or windowed)? I play all my games in either windowed or fullscreen windowed to be able to alt tab faster and just increase overall multitasking ability.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> You think there is any possibility this can be changed to allow gsync to run with windowed applications (by changed i mean an nvidia update to allow gsync to remain running regardless of fullscreen or windowed)? I play all my games in either windowed or fullscreen windowed to be able to alt tab faster and just increase overall multitasking ability.


gsync*only* works in full screen mode by design (I have been using Gsync close to a year with my DIY kit). If you want windowed mode, you're out of luck -- and yes, the difference is very noticeable. My eyes are ruined now.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Do you notice the tearing when you play without V-sync on your monitor?
> 
> If yes, then G-sync will be beneficial as it completely removes tearing.
> It also doesn't have the input lag drawback of V-sync. And if the frame rate is dipping lower than your refresh rate, it won't cause the typical V-sync micro-stuttering.
> 
> As for 2560x1440, it's a nice improvement over 1920x1080. Especially if you stand close to your monitor.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I will have to boot up cs:Go and bf4 witha nd without vsync. Without vsync i really cant notice any tearing to be honest.

I am getting closer to cqnceling my preorder. Going from a 1080p 144hz to a 1440p 144hz does not seem like a huge leap for 800. I wish i could go to someones house and see it for myself.

Anyone in socal willing to open their door? I will buy you lunch


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

A few minutes ago, I left the Fry's Electronics in Burbank, CA and then Woodland Hills, CA and neither has stock right now. They also don't have any on display. I wanted to see one while I was there, but couldn't.

The Woodland Hills store told me they are expecting another 2 units in on Tuesday, and they will definitely put the next unit they get on display (even if they only get one unit). They said they got two units in last week, but they were sold out in less than 2 days. They said these are hot items.

FWIW, I looked at the Windows desktop on two other monitors while I was there - both 27", but one at 2560 x 1440, and the other was a 4K monitor. It just confirmed for me that I'm not ready for 4K! The fonts and windows are so small, it's really unusable for my 45 yr old eyes. Maybe in the next version of Windows and other desktop apps when they allow appropriate scaling for text etc. I will consider it, but not now. The 2560 x 1440 looked JUST RIGHT. It's probably the perfect balance right now between 1920 x 1080 and 4K.

I'm planning on picking up one of these, but not until I see it for myself, and perhaps not until I read a few more reviews from the US sites about this monitor. At this point, I'll probably go with B&H because they won't charge me tax, and they currently have free shipping showing on their site. We'll see - I like to get a deal, although the last time I tried that, I ended up with a headache and ended up buying from Fry's anyway in the end.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Going from a 1080p 144hz to a 1440p 144hz does not seem like a huge leap for 800. I wish i could go to someones house and see it for myself.
> 
> Anyone in socal willing to open their door? I will buy you lunch


I think you are right - for $800, that's a lot.

For me, I've been dying to go past 1080p for a long time. I consider 1080p a downgrade from my previous monitor which was 1920 x 1200 and didn't like the reduction in resolution way back then (about 4 years ago). I'm done with 1080p - I need to get back to 1200 or more and 1440 looks to be just right for me.

I can more easily justify the $800 though because I don't currently have a refresh rate above 60Hz, and I think G-sync will be worth more than I think it will. Especially for the games that come out a year from now. My trusty old 780 Ti will need G-sync's help by that time to run the new games.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I think you are right - for $800, that's a lot.
> 
> For me, I've been dying to go past 1080p for a long time. I consider 1080p a downgrade from my previous monitor which was 1920 x 1200 and didn't like the reduction in resolution way back then (about 4 years ago). I'm done with 1080p - I need to get back to 1200 or more and 1440 looks to be just right for me.
> 
> I can more easily justify the $800 though because I don't currently have a refresh rate above 60Hz, and I think G-sync will be worth more than I think it will. Especially for the games that come out a year from now. My trusty old 780 Ti will need G-sync's help by that time to run the new games.


Small world. I live in Santa Clarita and work in Woodland Hills. I was considering going by Frys today during my lunch break to check stock, haha.

I have a preorder in BH right now, and one at shopblt.com (only 773, no tax to CA as well).

I'm having a hard time settling on what I really want to do.

The 800 would be nice to put towards a x99 setup.

BabacoaUSA... pick one up, I'll bring you some Telly's or something, haha.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> gsync*only* works in full screen mode by design (I have been using Gsync close to a year with my DIY kit). If you want windowed mode, you're out of luck -- and yes, the difference is very noticeable. My eyes are ruined now.


Hmm unfortunate, maybe i'd be better of holding off and see what happens with AMDs solution


----------



## TUF Enforcer

I love how on desktop it switches to ulmb mode automatically, and in games it goes to gsync automatically.


----------



## Cheddar Snacks

Some of my thoughts on the monitor so far:

Some people have been wondering how close the color is to IPS. Overall, it looks better than my other TN: Asus VH236H, but as expected the color quality isn't as great as my IPS (Eizo FS2333). It's pretty much as I expected, and I'm pretty happy with the color quality. The coating isn't that great, which is noticeable when looking at brighter colors.

The issue that people mentioned about pixel inversion or whatever it was; the checker pattern thing; I only noticed it when I accidentally had the monitor set at 60Hz. When it's on 144Hz with overdrive off, I couldn't see this effect even if I looked for it. It doesn't seem like something to worry about.

Overall, I'm extremely happy with the PG278Q. It's my first monitor with more than 1080p resolution, and also my first monitor with more than 60Hz. The difference in 60Hz and 144Hz is WAY bigger than I anticipated. And, the ULMB mode is amazing; I usually use low brightness anyway, especially at night. Oh, and the G-Sync, well you all know about that. It's an amazing monitor.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Small world. I live in Santa Clarita and work in Woodland Hills. I was considering going by Frys today during my lunch break to check stock, haha.


Even smaller world - I used to work in Woodland Hills too many years ago - around Burbank and Canoga Park, near the tall black high-rises on Oxnard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> BabacoaUSA... pick one up, I'll bring you some Telly's or something, haha.


Make it Chipotle and then I'd have to seriously consider it. 

Thanks for the tip about shopblt.com - I'll have to check that out. Have you purchased from them before? I've recently had a bad experience purchasing from a lesser known online store.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> I love how on desktop it switches to ulmb mode automatically, and in games it goes to gsync automatically.


Does it really? Interesting, i was wondering though does ULMB make the screen super bright and washed out like it does on say a VG248QE with the hack or it doesnt effect the colors?


----------



## TUF Enforcer

I don't know if it washes out the colours, or at least I can't tell. But it makes the screen significantly darker with ulmb on, not brighter.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Even smaller world - I used to work in Woodland Hills too many years ago - around Burbank and Canoga Park, near the tall black high-rises on Oxnard.
> Make it Chipotle and then I'd have to seriously consider it.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about shopblt.com - I'll have to check that out. Have you purchased from them before? I've recently had a bad experience purchasing from a lesser known online store.


I wouldn't purchase it from shopblt.com they dont allow returns or exchanges on it


----------



## solt

So, I have had the screen for a while now and there is a dead red pixel that appears and disappears on its own in the middle of the screen. I am afraid that one day it will appear and never go away. What should I do? The screen isn't even 1 month old!


----------



## Cheddar Snacks

When it happens, it's red even when it should be black? That would mean it's a stuck pixel. It could potentially go away. If it ever stays there and doesn't seem to go away, try using one of the stuck pixel fixing videos on youtube; the ones that quickly flash different colors.


----------



## solt

I notice it mostly on dark backgrounds, which should mean it is a stuck one. Thanks, I will try the youtube video.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> That means your sensitivity to low frame rates is very low.
> Which is a good thing, you need less fps than the average person to experience fluidity.
> 
> If you want to confirm if this is the case check http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates&count=2&background=none&pps=960
> select 2 UFO's in the "Count Of UFO's:"box
> 
> If your Swift is in 144Hz mode, the UFO on top will be at 144fps and the one on the bottom at 72fps.
> You can eyeball it and see how much of a difference you perceive.


I wouldn't conclude that so fast. He just moved away from 60Hz, so it would take him a while to get to appreciate and want the much higher fps. When I first got the Qnix, I overclocked to 96Hz and then 110Hz. Now I can easily tell a difference between the two, plus drops to 80-90 fps used to be fine but now they're jarring especially in a game I'm playing at 110FPS+ most of the time. Granted, G-Sync smoothes out those differences, but still. Give him time.

As for the UFO test, you won't get to see much beyond the motion blur differences. The UFO test isn't a good indicator of what higher FPS does to motion smoothness, it's used to show the difference in motion blur.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheddar Snacks*
> 
> When it happens, it's red even when it should be black? That would mean it's a stuck pixel. It could potentially go away. If it ever stays there and doesn't seem to go away, try using one of the stuck pixel fixing videos on youtube; the ones that quickly flash different colors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solt*
> 
> I notice it mostly on dark backgrounds, which should mean it is a stuck one. Thanks, I will try the youtube video.


Those YouTube videos run at 30FPS and are not as affective as applications that flash ONLY the pixels affected at up to 60FPS. Try UndeadPixel and set some flashing period so that the flashing framerate is 60+. Only flash the pixel itself or that pixel and some around it. You don't need to flash the whole screen as that's useless.


----------



## PaleNimbus

I have the same issue with G-Sync disappearing from the Nvidia Control Panel and games giving a black screen, after hibernating the screen or powering it off and on again :\
Replugging the DP cable fixes it, but it's quite a hassle.

Seen a couple of threads about it on the Asus forums, but the Asus staff refers to the Nvidia driver. Really hoping Nvidia fixes this in the next WHQL release.


----------



## besthijacker

Mine was just delivered!

It did not come in any special box or anything, just asus branded monitor box. I hope nothing happened to it.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Mine was just delivered!
> 
> It did not come in any special box or anything, just asus branded monitor box. I hope nothing happened to it.


everyone is sent out that way, and i got a perfect monitor.


----------



## besthijacker

Ah okay. I got pixel perfect as well. See you all on the other side.


----------



## tehpud

Well she arrived yesterday. Unfortunately I had dinner plans so I didn't get back in time to set it up.

Here is some pr0n.



Cat really likes the Asus packaging.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> I wouldn't conclude that so fast. He just moved away from 60Hz, so it would take him a while to get to appreciate and want the much higher fps. When I first got the Qnix, I overclocked to 96Hz and then 110Hz. Now I can easily tell a difference between the two, plus drops to 80-90 fps used to be fine but now they're jarring especially in a game I'm playing at 110FPS+ most of the time. Granted, G-Sync smoothes out those differences, but still. Give him time.
> 
> As for the UFO test, you won't get to see much beyond the motion blur differences. The UFO test isn't a good indicator of what higher FPS does to motion smoothness, it's used to show the difference in motion blur.


You're right. The motion blur difference is the most obvious thing you can see on this test. But I don't know what else we could use. If only there was something like http://30vs60.com/ but for 120fpsvs60fps. That would be a better way of showing the fluidity difference.

Do you have an idea?


----------



## littledonny

3D Vision is excellent. The colors are much better, and the brightness range of Lightboost is as good or better than the VG248QE. There appears to be slightly more ghosting than there was on the VG248QE, but I haven't used it in a while so I may be remembering wrong. The additional sharpness of 1440p in 3D makes an even larger difference in immersion than the jump from 1080p to 1440p in 2D.


----------



## Hl86

Just tried euro truck simulator with 3d vision plus wheels and pedals, most awesome experience in a long time


----------



## zeroknight

Received my order from NewEgg today. It came via the normal 3 day shipping and it came only in the monitor's box. I noticed on one side near the seal there was a *QC Passed* sticker on it and more clear packing tape over that part of the box opening over top of the Asus packing tape. The QC Passed sticker was between those 2 layers of packing tape. This indicated to me this unit had actually been opened and apparently tested.

I got it out of the box, nothing was missing, turned on the monitor and everything is working flawlessly.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I will have to boot up cs:Go and bf4 witha nd without vsync. Without vsync i really cant notice any tearing to be honest.
> 
> I am getting closer to cqnceling my preorder. Going from a 1080p 144hz to a 1440p 144hz does not seem like a huge leap for 800. I wish i could go to someones house and see it for myself.
> 
> Anyone in socal willing to open their door? I will buy you lunch


Honestly for cs:Go, given the beastly rig in your sig, if you're used to play it at crazy refresh rates with V-sync OFF, and you don't notice the tearing lines at all...
I don't see G-sync making an improvement for you.

Even in the eventuality you were to discover that you prefer the feeling of V-sync ON to V-sync OFF. There would be absolutely no advantage to use G-sync on a game where you get a perfectly stable V-sync at max refresh rate.
It would be exactly the same, and there isn't any input lag advantage with G-sync over V-sync when you're hitting your maximum refresh rate.

For bf4, on the other hand, I'm assuming you're not getting 144fps+ at all time. So there, G-sync would certainly make a noticeable difference.

One more thing: Do you use motion blur reduction on your current monitor? Such as the lightboost hack?


----------



## pr1me

With 3D movies you need to stay at good distance because otherwise you can clearly see the pixels.


----------



## tehpud

now i can report back!

just went through testing the screen out. I have 1 stuck pixel on the top left/center area. However, it is only noticeable if you are in pure red or pure white screen modes. I will never notice that pixel again.

Everything else on the screen looks great. Not the biggest fan of matte displays but the finish on this is quite nice. Beautiful monitor and not regretting it.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I will have to boot up cs:Go and bf4 witha nd without vsync. Without vsync i really cant notice any tearing to be honest.
> 
> I am getting closer to cqnceling my preorder. Going from a 1080p 144hz to a 1440p 144hz does not seem like a huge leap for 800. I wish i could go to someones house and see it for myself.
> 
> Anyone in socal willing to open their door? I will buy you lunch


I'm in your boat. I've been debating just adding a gsync kit, and getting a non TN 1440p monitor, but this monitor does both...even though it is TN


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

I'm so pissed. I had a back-order in with Newegg since the 26th I was waiting for them to charge and yesterday around 8:00PM they tried and apparently Visa declined the purchase. The order was on-hold when I checked it in order status. I called up Newegg and the rep tried to put in the order for me again and accidentally put a 7 instead of a 9 in the CC number and then tells me ok we're back on track and I immediately get an email telling me the order was declined and will not be re-processed and I look at order status and it says voided. She gives me her spiel and apologizes and transfers me to her supervisor who tells me that Visa was the one that declined it. She told me that for some reason Visa many times does this because they see purchases made on Newegg as suspicious even though the company has been around for over 10 years now.

Needless to say I called up Visa and made my frustration known to them and all they could do besides lifting the stop on my purchases with Newegg was apologize.

The supervisor at Newegg gave me free 2 days shipping for when I do end up ordering the monitor again which was nice of her. She also said she doesn't know when they will be getting more but they will definitely be getting more because the auto-notify button is up.

I don't have to have the monitor right this minute although I would prefer that. I just don't know how many of these things they made or will make and I don't want to get left out.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I'm so pissed. I had a back-order in with Newegg since the 26th I was waiting for them to charge and yesterday around 8:00PM they tried and apparently Visa declined the purchase. The order was on-hold when I checked it in order status. I called up Newegg and the rep tried to put in the order for me again and accidentally put a 7 instead of a 9 in the CC number and then tells me ok we're back on track and I immediately get an email telling me the order was declined and will not be re-processed and I look at order status and it says voided. She gives me her spiel and apologizes and transfers me to her supervisor who tells me that Visa was the one that declined it. She told me that for some reason Visa many times does this because they see purchases made on Newegg as suspicious even though the company has been around for over 10 years now.
> 
> Needless to say I called up Visa and made my frustration known to them and all they could do besides lifting the stop on my purchases with Newegg was apologize.
> 
> The supervisor at Newegg gave me free 2 days shipping for when I do end up ordering the monitor again which was nice of her. She also said she doesn't know when they will be getting more but they will definitely be getting more because the auto-notify button is up.
> 
> I don't have to have the monitor right this minute although I would prefer that. I just don't know how many of these things they made or will make and I don't want to get left out.


There will be plenty, I hope i need 2 more.


----------



## agentbb007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> I'm in your boat. I've been debating just adding a gsync kit, and getting a non TN 1440p monitor, but this monitor does both...even though it is TN


I have 2 IPS panels next to the swift and i think the swift looks better. If you look at your monitor from crazy angles then you need an IPS but who games looking at their monitor from 90 degrees?

If you are at a constant 120fps or whatever your refresh rate is, or if you dont even notice tearing then you dont need gsync, and that is what you are paying for with this monitor. So if you are running quad titan blacks then buy a Overlord Tempest X270OC, for the rest of us mortals who jump from 40 fps to 80 fps, gsync is a god send to get rid of tearing.


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> Received my order from NewEgg today. It came via the normal 3 day shipping and it came only in the monitor's box. I noticed on one side near the seal there was a *QC Passed* sticker on it and more clear packing tape over that part of the box opening over top of the Asus packing tape. The QC Passed sticker was between those 2 layers of packing tape. This indicated to me this unit had actually been opened and apparently tested.
> 
> I got it out of the box, nothing was missing, turned on the monitor and everything is working flawlessly.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?


Well read my earlier post and you might be in the same situation as me. Don't pay full price for an open monitor and not only does our warranty start even before we get the monitor ASUS will not give you cross exchange shipping/free shipping if you ever needed to rma your monitor. It all depends on you but I'm not going to be monitor less for a month (rma) because newegg wants to give us open products for FULL price.

I would have ASUS check your S/N just to be sure.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

I have to say I am pretty disappointed in Amazon with this transaction. Prime 2 day shipping should be arriving today but I am scheduled on Tuesday. When I spoke to a customer service rep they said the 2 day shipping only applies when it leaves the fulfillment center. Meaning if they take 3 days preparing the item it would take 5 days to reach me. Regardless I brought to her/him/it's attention that it left the fulfillment center 10:34 am on the 28th.

Now I actually checked it out through UPS and it says its shipping UPS ground......


----------



## Cr4zy

Gave mine quick colour test with my spyder4 after calibration.

Played way too long yesterday but I love this, even if my 680 struggles to hit top frames (come on maxwell)


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> I have to say I am pretty disappointed in Amazon with this transaction. Prime 2 day shipping should be arriving today but I am scheduled on Tuesday. When I spoke to a customer service rep they said the 2 day shipping only applies when it leaves the fulfillment center. Meaning if they take 3 days preparing the item it would take 5 days to reach me. Regardless I brought to her/him/it's attention that it left the fulfillment center 10:34 am on the 28th.
> 
> Now I actually checked it out through UPS and it says its shipping UPS ground......


As far as I know only you can only get Saturday delivery with one day shipping but maybe that's just where I live.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

No, I have received several items before on Saturdays.

First she says the item was shipped UPS ground because of how heavy it was and they didn't want the package to be damaged. Then says the item was delayed because it was through a 3rd party seller which I replied as to why it said Ships from and Sold by Amazon. Now its delayed because of the availability. Yet it left the fulfillment center at 10:34 am 2 days ago.

The wait doesn't kill me really. It's being lied to by advertising 2 day shipping and not delivering. Then being lied to as to WHY it was shipped UPS ground.

They want to extend my Prime another month for free. NT


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> As far as I know only you can only get Saturday delivery with one day shipping but maybe that's just where I live.


That's how it is here too in Texas. And Two day shipping can yield a Sunday delivery. Fedex does the Sat deliveries, and USPS does the Sunday ones.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Regardless, UPS has delivered a few packages from amazon 2 day on Saturdays. Because it was shipped 2 day. Not shipped UPS ground 3-5 business days. Due to possible damage during 2 day they wanted to protect the monitor....

/sarcasm


----------



## xSociety

Got mine in today. No bad pixels whatsoever!









It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

2 left in stock


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Gave mine quick colour test with my spyder4 after calibration.
> 
> Played way too long yesterday but I love this, even if my 680 struggles to hit top frames (come on maxwell)


PM Inbound .

here is a question I have to those that have or are planning a mulit swift setup, as this confuses me wee brain









I read different terms like color shift and wash out viewing this monitor on angles... so

1,will a 2 or 3 monitor setup not be different colors to your eyes?

2,will not the angled monitors not look so good compared to the center monitor?

3,and lastly at what orientation will you use the multi swifts? landscape or portrait?

if it is portrait how on earth do you rotate them to not have large... erm gaps? do to having a small top bezel and a large bottom bezel together? hope this makes sense.

4,lastly what gpu setup is a minimum for mulit swift setup ? [ like gtx 680 in sli or what ] to get good fps on say BF4?


----------



## Lourad

Amazon has 7 in stock as of 12:15 est today


----------



## MaN227

down to 2 in 5 minutes. sure wish I could use paypal credit on amazon... but no









and 2 minutes later all gone, there is clearly a HUGE wanting of this monitor


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Do you notice the tearing when you play without V-sync on your monitor?
> 
> If yes, then G-sync will be beneficial as it completely removes tearing.
> It also doesn't have the input lag drawback of V-sync. And if the frame rate is dipping lower than your refresh rate, it won't cause the typical V-sync micro-stuttering.
> 
> As for 2560x1440, it's a nice improvement over 1920x1080. Especially if you stand close to your monitor.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I will have to boot up cs:go and bf4 tomorrow with and wihout vsync to really tell. I usually play with vaync off due to input lag
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Honestly for cs:Go, given the beastly rig in your sig, if you're used to play it at crazy refresh rates with V-sync OFF, and you don't notice the tearing lines at all...
> I don't see G-sync making an improvement for you.
> 
> Even in the eventuality you were to discover that you prefer the feeling of V-sync ON to V-sync OFF. There would be absolutely no advantage to use G-sync on a game where you get a perfectly stable V-sync at max refresh rate.
> It would be exactly the same, and there isn't any input lag advantage with G-sync over V-sync when you're hitting your maximum refresh rate.
> 
> For bf4, on the other hand, I'm assuming you're not getting 144fps+ at all time. So there, G-sync would certainly make a noticeable difference.
> 
> One more thing: Do you use motion blur reduction on your current monitor? Such as the lightboost hack?


Thanks for the information. Some good points to consider.

No, I don't use motion blur reduction (to be honest I don't know what it is, but I am assuming the obvious). How does that play into the Swift if I may ask?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> I'm in your boat. I've been debating just adding a gsync kit, and getting a non TN 1440p monitor, but this monitor does both...even though it is TN


Are you running a 120-144hz monitor at the moment?


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> No, I have received several items before on Saturdays.
> 
> First she says the item was shipped UPS ground because of how heavy it was and they didn't want the package to be damaged. Then says the item was delayed because it was through a 3rd party seller which I replied as to why it said Ships from and Sold by Amazon. Now its delayed because of the availability. Yet it left the fulfillment center at 10:34 am 2 days ago.
> 
> The wait doesn't kill me really. It's being lied to by advertising 2 day shipping and not delivering. Then being lied to as to WHY it was shipped UPS ground.
> 
> They want to extend my Prime another month for free. NT


" Then being lied to as to WHY it was shipped UPS ground. " LOL because you live so close that UPS ground can ship it in two days that's why. UPS ground doesn't ship Saturdays that I know for sure.

If it bothers you that much ask amazon for a discount they usually give one.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Even smaller world - I used to work in Woodland Hills too many years ago - around Burbank and Canoga Park, near the tall black high-rises on Oxnard.
> Make it Chipotle and then I'd have to seriously consider it.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about shopblt.com - I'll have to check that out. Have you purchased from them before? I've recently had a bad experience purchasing from a lesser known online store.


I work at the Kaiser there on Desoto and Burbank. We were work neighbors, hehe.

I have not shopped from them, but after doing some research I found them to be reputable. Their nearly live stock of products is pretty impressive. I decided to purchase a monitor and the queue went from 43 to 44, showing that I was added to it. I few hours later newegg got some Swifts in stock, my place in the queue went down from 44 to 41 within an hour after that.

After preordering I immediately got an invoice in my e-mail, and 30 minutes later stating information regarding the preorder and they will try to acquire the monitor from other sources if it pushes the eta forward.

I also called the number I found on their website. It rang 6 times but it went to voicemail. It requested me to leave a message with my number and they would call me back. I hate doing this because nearly 90% of the time I never get a call back from other companies. In this case, I actually got a call back in 20 minutes and was informed further about the preorder and spoke with the person who actually manually e-mailed me the preorder information soon after preordering.

They seem like a good company who has their stuff together. Prices are great too. Shipping is free over 5 dollars on almost everything. A 780Ti costs 710 or something brand new, without tax. They have a warehouse in 4 states, including California. I don't know how we don't have to pay sales tax from them, but I'm not complaining. It's like having a newegg without the tax. I may be shopping with them more in the future.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> " Then being lied to as to WHY it was shipped UPS ground. " LOL because you live so close that UPS ground can ship it in two days that's why. UPS ground doesn't ship Saturdays that I know for sure.
> 
> If it bothers you that much ask amazon for a discount they usually give one.


So shouldn't they say...wait a second UPS Ground doesn't ship Saturday so he won't get the 2 day shipping if we ship this way? UPS Ground is a 3-5 business day shipping option. Everything I have ever ordered from amazon that was UPS Ground never arrived sooner than 3 days. Everytime I ordered something 2 day...it arrived in *wait for it*....2 days. BTW, this includes receiving 2 day shipped items on saturday.

And it wasn't just the UPS ground but also all the other bs they tried to feed about it being delayed because of special handling or being delayed through a 3rd party seller.

Anyways, I am supposed to get a followup as to why it was shipped UPS ground by Wednesday. They issued a credit. I am wondering if everyone who ordered with the Sept 2nd delivery estimation got UPS ground or some equivalent.


----------



## MaN227

that shopblt place listed .....well I would never use that to save a few bucks ... why?
Quote:


> 27IN 2560X1440P 144HZ RR G-SYNC MONITOR 1MS (NO RETURNS OR EXCHANGES)


no returns no exchange ? lol F that place dude, you would be a ****** to buy from a place has a policy of we have your money and now your stuck with it, issues or not.

I think its rather bad to comeon here talking about a place that is very near your work place to plug them and you don't even buy from them. that actually speaks volumes


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> So shouldn't they say...wait a second UPS Ground doesn't ship Saturday so he won't get the 2 day shipping if we ship this way? UPS Ground is a 3-5 business day shipping option. Everything I have ever ordered from amazon that was UPS Ground never arrived sooner than 3 days. Everytime I ordered something 2 day...it arrived in *wait for it*....2 days. BTW, this includes receiving 2 day shipped items on saturday.
> 
> And it wasn't just the UPS ground but also all the other bs they tried to feed about it being delayed because of special handling or being delayed through a 3rd party seller.
> 
> Anyways, I am supposed to get a followup as to why it was shipped UPS ground by Wednesday. They issued a credit. I am wondering if everyone who ordered with the Sept 2nd delivery estimation got UPS ground or some equivalent.


It all depends on where you live. If you live in a small city you're most likely not going to get weekend shipping that's how it works. Most people who ordered from amazon on here are receiving their monitors on the same day which is the expected day they were suppose to receive it.

UPS ground isn't 3-5 days it depends on how far you live from amazon shipping centers. So I'm assuming the guy lives close enough where ups can deliver in 2 days while you live farther.


----------



## BenJaminJr

[quote name="Recipe7" url="/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7350#post_22777726"
Are you running a 120-144hz monitor at the moment?[/quote]

Yes I have the Asus 144hz


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> everyone is sent out that way, and i got a perfect monitor.


TigerDirect repackages them. Mine came in a huge double packaged brown box that cradled the Asus box. The Asus box inside has zero damage.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> TigerDirect repackages them. Mine came in a huge double packaged brown box that cradled the Asus box. The Asus box inside has zero damage.


Same here, very well protected, with tape that says inspect before signing.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> TigerDirect repackages them. Mine came in a huge double packaged brown box that cradled the Asus box. The Asus box inside has zero damage.


Must be nice to have one


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> [quote name="Recipe7" url="/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7350#post_22777726"
> Are you running a 120-144hz monitor at the moment?


Yes I have the Asus 144hz[/quote]

I'll keep you in mind. If I decide to go through with purchase I will let the thread know.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Amazon has 7 in stock as of 12:15 est today


ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?









I go out for an hour and come back to see this and now they are no longer available!

I swear I have never had this much difficulty in getting a product before. This is absolutely ridiculous!

Checked out the link early this morning around 7 AM PST and it was "currently unavailable" and now you say they had SEVEN!?!!?

https://imgflip.com/i/bnifjvia Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## i4mt3hwin

So I have question for those of you that have this monitor, do any of you see colored lines in this test? It looks like red horizontal lines striping across the moving block?

http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=distortion&ppf=5

and on this test:

http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5

There should be no flashing -- maximize the browser then turn into a window, do you guys get flashing?

This is the inversion stuff I'm talking about. On my screen the on the second test the top box is flashing green when the browser windows is maximized, when it's smaller its like steady green with a small flash of grey and red lines going through it.


----------



## joll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> So shouldn't they say...wait a second UPS Ground doesn't ship Saturday so he won't get the 2 day shipping if we ship this way? UPS Ground is a 3-5 business day shipping option. Everything I have ever ordered from amazon that was UPS Ground never arrived sooner than 3 days. Everytime I ordered something 2 day...it arrived in *wait for it*....2 days. BTW, this includes receiving 2 day shipped items on saturday.
> 
> And it wasn't just the UPS ground but also all the other bs they tried to feed about it being delayed because of special handling or being delayed through a 3rd party seller.
> 
> Anyways, I am supposed to get a followup as to why it was shipped UPS ground by Wednesday. They issued a credit. I am wondering if everyone who ordered with the Sept 2nd delivery estimation got UPS ground or some equivalent.


I paid for one day shipping off Amazon (on the 27th) and they sent it standard overnight (shipped on Friday the 29th). Of course, they also put a special note that said "deliver weekday" so it won't show up until September 2nd. How much I can blame Amazon I don't know, because I was told that a third party warehouse was handling this delivery.

Essentially, if it doesn't ship by Thursday night, it will never arrive on Saturday in my experience. Even if you paid for one day delivery. If it does ship by Thursday night, there's a good chance it will show up on Saturday (with one day delivery, sometimes with two day delivery).

I honestly feel that, due to them not saying there was a 1-2 day processing time on this item when it was ordered, they should have stepped up and paid for Saturday delivery (because it wasn't shipped until Friday). At least they refunded me the $11.99 shipping charge.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> So I have question for those of you that have this monitor, do any of you see colored lines in this test? It looks like red horizontal lines striping across the moving block?
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=distortion&ppf=5
> 
> and on this test:
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
> 
> There should be no flashing -- maximize the browser then turn into a window, do you guys get flashing?
> 
> This is the inversion stuff I'm talking about. On my screen the on the second test the top box is flashing green when the browser windows is maximized, when it's smaller its like steady green with a small flash of grey and red lines going through it.


The first test is fine for me though this is on my VG248QE, the second test i get flashing be it in full window or smaller window with the top and bottom portions not being the same color, although no red lines on either test


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone have any news or progress on their B&H orders? Mine is still on order


----------



## .Cerberus

Canadians, NCIX has 1 in the Toronto warehouse (at the time of posting). I think they started shipping these out to people who preordered them here.

http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-pg278q-rog-swift-27in-e5-100910.htm

Cheers


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The first test is fine for me though this is on my VG248QE, the second test i get flashing be it in full window or smaller window with the top and bottom portions not being the same color, although no red lines on either test


The first test for me at 144Hz OD Medium/off/and Extreme shows red horizontal lines through the entire block a few pixels apart on the PG278Q. On my TN BenQ it's fine, it flickers every once in a while but thats it, no lines nothing.

On the second test on my PG278Q when the browser screen is fully maximized the top box is green with red horizontal lines. As I shrink the browser down to a small window it goes from green to gray. On my BenQ I get severe flashing but no color change.

I want to hear from other PG278Q people what their experience is so I know if its a problem with all the monitors or just mine and I should RMA. This is driving me nuts.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> TigerDirect repackages them. Mine came in a huge double packaged brown box that cradled the Asus box. The Asus box inside has zero damage.


glad to hear this as I placed my order with them


----------



## haccess

Newegg order from 8/26 showed up today! I set it up, scanned for dead/stuck pixels and couldn't find a single one under any color. At out-of-the-box settings the colors are warmer than my Crossover 27Q LED-P, not sure which monitor is more accurate as I don't have any calibration tools. Not very impressed with the viewing angles (it's my first TN screen), from a centered viewpoint it looks fine. I would have preferred glossy over the matte screen but it's not that bad. Insignificant backlight bleed along the bottom of the screen, barely noticeable on a black screen and non-existent otherwise.

I checked out both Gsync & ULMB briefly in Ultra Street Fighter IV & Counterstrike GO, was very impressed by how fluid & snappy they looked & felt. I think I'll be using Gsync for most games and ULMB for certain ones (like Street Fighter).

Crappy cellphone photos:


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> So I have question for those of you that have this monitor, do any of you see colored lines in this test? It looks like red horizontal lines striping across the moving block?
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=distortion&ppf=5
> 
> and on this test:
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
> 
> There should be no flashing -- maximize the browser then turn into a window, do you guys get flashing?
> 
> This is the inversion stuff I'm talking about. On my screen the on the second test the top box is flashing green when the browser windows is maximized, when it's smaller its like steady green with a small flash of grey and red lines going through it.


nope i don't


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joll*
> 
> I paid for one day shipping off Amazon (on the 27th) and they sent it standard overnight (shipped on Friday the 29th). Of course, they also put a special note that said "deliver weekday" so it won't show up until September 2nd. How much I can blame Amazon I don't know, because I was told that a third party warehouse was handling this delivery.
> 
> Essentially, if it doesn't ship by Thursday night, it will never arrive on Saturday in my experience. Even if you paid for one day delivery. If it does ship by Thursday night, there's a good chance it will show up on Saturday (with one day delivery, sometimes with two day delivery).
> 
> I honestly feel that, due to them not saying there was a 1-2 day processing time on this item when it was ordered, they should have stepped up and paid for Saturday delivery (because it wasn't shipped until Friday). At least they refunded me the $11.99 shipping charge.


FWIW, you may want to check your shipping address options on Amazon. They have a checkbox that you need to tick if you would like weekend delivery.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joll*
> 
> I paid for one day shipping off Amazon (on the 27th) and they sent it standard overnight (shipped on Friday the 29th). Of course, they also put a special note that said "deliver weekday" so it won't show up until September 2nd. How much I can blame Amazon I don't know, because I was told that a third party warehouse was handling this delivery.
> 
> Essentially, if it doesn't ship by Thursday night, it will never arrive on Saturday in my experience. Even if you paid for one day delivery. If it does ship by Thursday night, there's a good chance it will show up on Saturday (with one day delivery, sometimes with two day delivery).
> 
> I honestly feel that, due to them not saying there was a 1-2 day processing time on this item when it was ordered, they should have stepped up and paid for Saturday delivery (because it wasn't shipped until Friday). At least they refunded me the $11.99 shipping charge.


When I look up the order on amazon it says I chose 2 day shipping and it was processed accordingly. The item left thursday morning for UPS. However, it says UPS Ground on UPS website. Amazon contacted shipping (supposedly) to figure out why it was shipped Ground when I selected 2 day. UPS Ground 3-5 days for me always. Someone, somewhere made a mistake and that is what I am betting on quite a few of these orders others are waiting on.

It's one thing to have the order take an extra day to prepare, but when it ships in plenty of time for a saturday delivery, something is wrong.

Supposed to get a follow up as to what happened. They issued a $40 credit


----------



## agentbb007

Quote:


> So I have question for those of you that have this monitor, do any of you see colored lines in this test? It looks like red horizontal lines striping across the moving block?
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=distortion&ppf=5
> 
> and on this test:
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
> 
> There should be no flashing -- maximize the browser then turn into a window, do you guys get flashing?
> 
> This is the inversion stuff I'm talking about. On my screen the on the second test the top box is flashing green when the browser windows is maximized, when it's smaller its like steady green with a small flash of grey and red lines going through it.


I'm getting different results with Windows Aero on and off, I'm using Firefox on Windows 7, monitor set to 144 Hz, OD on Normal.

For the first test In Firefox with Aero off I don't see any colored lines and the test runs at 60 fps, with Aero on I get red horizontal lines and the test runs at 144 fps.

For the second test Aero off 60 fps and constant flashing, all grey when browser maximized, top green bottom grey when in a window. With Aero on I get 144 fps a flicker every second or so, all grey when browser maximized, top green bottom grey when in a window.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentbb007*
> 
> I'm getting different results with Windows Aero on and off, I'm using Firefox on Windows 7, monitor set to 144 Hz, OD on Normal.
> 
> For the first test In Firefox with Aero off I don't see any colored lines and the test runs at 60 fps, with Aero on I get red horizontal lines and the test runs at 144 fps.
> 
> For the second test Aero off 60 fps and constant flashing, all grey when browser maximized, top green bottom grey when in a window. With Aero on I get 144 fps a flicker every second or so, all grey when browser maximized, top green bottom grey when in a window.


According to head blur guy you're supposed to keep aero turned on for the test. But yeah that's exactly what I'm getting. Those dark red lines are what I see in various games.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity&ppf=5

Do you get green and flashing here?


----------



## DRen72

*Something noteworthy*

Don't forget to re-run your ClearType wizard on your PC's. After I did, I found it improved the readability of text on the desktop and browser.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> You're right. The motion blur difference is the most obvious thing you can see on this test. But I don't know what else we could use. If only there was something like http://30vs60.com/ but for 120fpsvs60fps. That would be a better way of showing the fluidity difference.
> 
> Do you have an idea?


I've noticed that with 60FPS vs. 120FPS video, there's quite less of a difference than 120FPS for games. Interactive content will benefit from the hyper-responsiveless due to reduced input latency and a sense of immediacy not found at 60FPS. Panning looks much smoother but only when you're moving that fast, something most video content doesn't have (The industry just got used to being conservative with panning and putting motion blur everywhere with 24FPS movies). You will rarely find 60FPS video on the Internet, let alone 120FPS. I would say light games like CS:GO would show it particularly well, since they also include FPS caps in-game.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> So shouldn't they say...wait a second UPS Ground doesn't ship Saturday so he won't get the 2 day shipping if we ship this way? UPS Ground is a 3-5 business day shipping option. Everything I have ever ordered from amazon that was UPS Ground never arrived sooner than 3 days. Everytime I ordered something 2 day...it arrived in *wait for it*....2 days. BTW, this includes receiving 2 day shipped items on saturday.
> 
> And it wasn't just the UPS ground but also all the other bs they tried to feed about it being delayed because of special handling or being delayed through a 3rd party seller.
> 
> Anyways, I am supposed to get a followup as to why it was shipped UPS ground by Wednesday. They issued a credit. I am wondering if everyone who ordered with the Sept 2nd delivery estimation got UPS ground or some equivalent.


I ordered mine with next day delivery and it shipped UPS Ground. Now, usually ground gets it to me overnight, and I have seen them do it, but UPS estimates that my monitor will be at my door on the 3rd, not the second, which is the estimate Amazon has on their site. We will have to see how it goes.

I'm pretty disappointed in my Amazon order, which is a first. I order from them all the time, and this is the first time it will take a full week for something to be :"overnighted" to me. Yeah, I know, holiday etc etc.... but still. They didn't try very hard to ship my item out, especially since I ordered during the first batch of availability when a lot of people here ordered theirs as well, and many of them got their monitors on Friday,

Rant over.


----------



## agentbb007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> According to head blur guy you're supposed to keep aero turned on for the test. But yeah that's exactly what I'm getting. Those dark red lines are what I see in various games.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity&ppf=5
> 
> Do you get green and flashing here?


In FireFox that test runs at 144Hz Aero on, both top and bottom are green and it flickers every 1 second or so.


----------



## mtbiker033

damn, I don't even get a hit on amazon for this monitor yet


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> So I have question for those of you that have this monitor, do any of you see colored lines in this test? It looks like red horizontal lines striping across the moving block?
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=distortion&ppf=5
> 
> and on this test:
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion&pattern=uniformity2&ppf=5
> 
> There should be no flashing -- maximize the browser then turn into a window, do you guys get flashing?
> 
> This is the inversion stuff I'm talking about. On my screen the on the second test the top box is flashing green when the browser windows is maximized, when it's smaller its like steady green with a small flash of grey and red lines going through it.


My monitor is @ 144Hz. For the first test, I do not see any colored lines at all. Just a moving grey block to me that DOES have flickering, but then again most monitors will show that happening on that test.

Second test, both top and bottom (ran both extended test and non-extended) show up as grey, whether I fullscreen Google Chrome (F11) or run it windowed. Both synced to 144Hz according to the Blur-Buster valid test thingy at the bottom. Do notice some flickering as usual though. I tried it on my AOC i2369v side monitor, however, and actually noticed more flickering on the Inversion Uniformity test, more so than the Swift. Didn't try it on my PB278Q though. Did try on my MBA 2013, which showed a tiny amount of flickering, but still grey bars.

Maybe I got a darn good panel that isn't affected by what you are going through. But I literally cannot replicate what you are going through on mine. So the inversion issue doesn't seem to affect all panels.

Oh, and I am not colorblind whatsoever. So yeah.


----------



## wholeeo

Has the SLI issue that's been talked about been resolved yet? Canceled my Amazon order this morning once I seen there may be issues with SLI when it drops under 85 fps or so.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> My monitor is @ 144Hz. For the first test, I do not see any colored lines at all. Just a moving grey block to me that DOES have flickering, but then again most monitors will show that happening on that test.
> 
> Second test, both top and bottom (ran both extended test and non-extended) show up as grey, whether I fullscreen Google Chrome (F11) or run it windowed. Both synced to 144Hz according to the Blur-Buster valid test thingy at the bottom. Do notice some flickering as usual though. I tried it on my AOC i2369v side monitor, however, and actually noticed more flickering on the Inversion Uniformity test, more so than the Swift. Didn't try it on my PB278Q though. Did try on my MBA 2013, which showed a tiny amount of flickering, but still grey bars.
> 
> Maybe I got a darn good panel that isn't affected by what you are going through. But I literally cannot replicate what you are going through on mine. So the inversion issue doesn't seem to affect all panels.
> 
> Oh, and I am not colorblind whatsoever. So yeah.


For the first test, I don't have any colored lines either.

For the 2nd test, try to open the 2nd link in a new window then make the window smaller. There doesn't seem to be any inversion issues when the pattern is filling the majority of the screen, once you make it smaller the top half turns from grey to green. It doesn't bother me honestly but it is there.
What's weird is when I drag the same smaller window of the 2nd link to my 2nd monitor (S-IPS). While dragging, the bottom half flickers green on the IPS screen but while dragging on my Swift, the upper flickers green. I think all panels exhibit some form of inversion error, it just depends which bothers you more or appears more.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Has the SLI issue that's been talked about been resolved yet? Canceled my Amazon order this morning once I seen there may be issues with SLI when it drops under 85 fps or so.


this is a nvidia driver issue, everyone says to make sure you use latest drivers. yet its been proven "elsewhere" that many folks SLI issues get resolved buy uninstalling latest drivers and installing 337.50 drivers. not saying it will fix your issue , just sharing.

"supposedly" nvidia is working hard to rectify these issues in upcoming drivers. and I'm fairly certain they will.

I personally look at it as a great opportunity to test out the powers of gsync and ulmb by simply disabling SLI.

wonder if the tiger has a good return program not used them before this purchase, for stuck/dead pixels and the like. anyone can speak to this from experience?


----------



## Scotty99

Weird question and a bit early but.....anyone in here regret their purchase yet? And if so, why.


----------



## Fiercy

This is what I have on my fullscreen browser my top box is not green. Do you guys have it in green color? Mine is green if i make the window smaller.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have on my fullscreen browser my top box is not green. Do you guys have it in green color? Mine is green if i make the window smaller.


Yea the inversion error only shows up when the pattern isn't taking up most of the screen for some reason.


----------



## Fiercy

There also was a video in WoW showing a bug with green names i trayed to replicate what he was doing but i don't see this on my screen or I am not doing something right?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> There also was a video in WoW showing a bug with green names i trayed to replicate what he was doing but i don't see this on my screen or I am not doing something right?


You're doing exactly what the other guy was doing and you dont seem to have this issue so you got a good panel, so congrats, hoping i get a pristine one too :X


----------



## DRen72

Anyone recall which nVidia driver first supported GSYNC? Is it only the two most resent?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Anyone recall which nVidia driver first supported GSYNC? Is it only the two most resent?


Not sure when it was first supported but any driver from the last year should support G-sync as the DIY units have been out quite a while.

UK stock
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-070-AS
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-asus-pg278q-rog-swift-g-sync-144hz-monitor-whqd-displayport-2560x1440-350-cd-m2-1ms-2xusb-30-port


----------



## mrgamer81

Damm, 3 screens and all of Them had dead pixel, wth. I am gonna try one more time, and no more. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Weird question and a bit early but.....anyone in here regret their purchase yet? And if so, why.


yeah because had to go out of town for labor day weekend and got all of maybe an hr with it before had to leave lol


----------



## Purejoke

I just find out another interesting thing about this monitor. Go try the nvidia g-sync pendulum demo.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> I just find out another interesting thing about this monitor. Go try the nvidia g-sync pendulum demo.


what ?


----------



## Purejoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> what ?


When I launch the demo monitor just show up Out of range.

EDIT: Ok so I officially regret my purchase. The monitor shows up OUT OF RANGE everytime I turn on any game.


----------



## Anarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> When I launch the demo monitor just show up Out of range.
> 
> EDIT: Ok so I officially regret my purchase. The monitor shows up OUT OF RANGE everytime I turn on any game.


The Out of Range is a bug and Asus is aware of this. A fix is on the way. Welcome to the world of early purchase. I suppose Nvidia prepares better drivers to resolve the G-sync issues too.


----------



## Iano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> When I launch the demo monitor just show up Out of range.
> 
> EDIT: Ok so I officially regret my purchase. The monitor shows up OUT OF RANGE everytime I turn on any game.


Turn off your computer, unplug your monitor, re-seat the cable. Same thing happened to me and for some reason this resolved it.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> I just find out another interesting thing about this monitor. Go try the nvidia g-sync pendulum demo.


Demo is working fine for me.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> I ordered mine with next day delivery and it shipped UPS Ground. Now, usually ground gets it to me overnight, and I have seen them do it, but UPS estimates that my monitor will be at my door on the 3rd, not the second, which is the estimate Amazon has on their site. We will have to see how it goes.
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed in my Amazon order, which is a first. I order from them all the time, and this is the first time it will take a full week for something to be :"overnighted" to me. Yeah, I know, holiday etc etc.... but still. They didn't try very hard to ship my item out, especially since I ordered during the first batch of availability when a lot of people here ordered theirs as well, and many of them got their monitors on Friday,
> 
> Rant over.


Yeah, UPS ground has never reached me in less than 3 days but it was still the chosen shipment. I really never had a complaint against Amazon and it's the reason I continue to do business with them. But you give them an inch and they will take a mile.

$40 makes the wait a bit easier, but I really want to hear the reason it was the chosen shipping method. Don't tell me your 'escalating' this and I never hear anything back, because then it's like I never mentioned it in the first place.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purejoke*
> 
> When I launch the demo monitor just show up Out of range.
> 
> EDIT: Ok so I officially regret my purchase. The monitor shows up OUT OF RANGE everytime I turn on any game.


Then you have broken cable.
I have no problem, demo runs fine for me...

Are you using original cable that came with the monitor... ?


----------



## skuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Then you have broken cable.
> I have no problem, demo runs fine for me...
> 
> Are you using original cable that came with the monitor... ?


mine works fine too


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> Yeah, UPS ground has never reached me in less than 3 days but it was still the chosen shipment. I really never had a complaint against Amazon and it's the reason I continue to do business with them. But you give them an inch and they will take a mile.
> 
> $40 makes the wait a bit easier, but I really want to hear the reason it was the chosen shipping method. Don't tell me your 'escalating' this and I never hear anything back, because then it's like I never mentioned it in the first place.


My order finally updated this morning, and it says my monitor is in Jacksonville, FL. Since I live in Orlando, the UPS site now shows that the monitor will be here on the 2nd, so thankfully it won't be late. Just 2 more days....









"Escalation" with no call back, or just emailing you with a canned response is a typical call center tactic. I haven't bothered to call Amazon again since I know that there isnt anything that their call center staff can or will do for me at this point since they already refunded my overnight shipping and gave me a pretty substantial discount.


----------



## jake51

I'm still thinking about buying this... but how about clouding?
I would hate to pay that much and then have it ruined by clouding
I don't have the patience for maybe returning several units before I get one without (if they are availaible, maybe long wait)
Thanks


----------



## Cr123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jake51*
> 
> I'm still thinking about buying this... but how about clouding?
> I would hate to pay that much and then have it ruined by clouding
> I don't have the patience for maybe returning several units before I get one without (if they are availaible, maybe long wait)
> Thanks


I too am considering purchasing this monitor and selling my Yamkasai Catleap 2B monitor.

I am trying to decide whether I would be worth trying to overclock my Yamakasi or to go for the ROG Swift.

Does anybody have any experience from going from an IPS panel to the Swift or have a side by side comparison?

What are the colours like in comparison to an IPS panel?

Also, would you choose the smoother game play over an overclocked Yamakasi?

I am 50 / 50 at the moment.

Thank you.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr123*
> 
> I too am considering purchasing this monitor and selling my Yamkasai Catleap 2B monitor.
> 
> I am trying to decide whether I would be worth trying to overclock my Yamakasi or to go for the ROG Swift.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience from going from an IPS panel to the Swift or have a side by side comparison?
> 
> What are the colours like in comparison to an IPS panel?
> 
> Also, would you choose the smoother game play over an overclocked Yamakasi?
> 
> I am 50 / 50 at the moment.
> 
> Thank you.


I had a Yamakasi, and I can tell you that I experienced a TON of screen tearing with it. I replaced my Catleap with a VG248QE 144hz monitor, and the difference in how smooth the game play was noticeable to say the least. Then, this past February, I added a GSync DIY kit to my VG248, and now I would never even consider gaming on anything without high refresh and Gsync. I sent back 3 monitors around April because I got tired of waiting for the swift - a Samsung UD590 4k screen, a 21:9 IPS Asus monitor, a 28 inch Asus IPS monitor, and finally settled on an Asus PB278Q which I'm using for my second monitor.

The colors on the swift won't be quite as rich, but better than a typical TN from what I understand. That said, the difference in game play quality more than makes up for the difference. I had promised to do a comparison between my PB278Q, which has a PLS screen AKA Samsung's version of IPS, and the Swift for another member on Tuesday when my unit arrives.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> Yeah, UPS ground has never reached me in less than 3 days but it was still the chosen shipment. I really never had a complaint against Amazon and it's the reason I continue to do business with them. But you give them an inch and they will take a mile.
> 
> $40 makes the wait a bit easier, but I really want to hear the reason it was the chosen shipping method. Don't tell me your 'escalating' this and I never hear anything back, because then it's like I never mentioned it in the first place.


I remember being told that if they miss the guaranteed delivery date then you can complain and they'd give a free month of prime and some sort of small credit.


----------



## FeithSwe

Just to share my Rog Swift experience so far.
Amazing performance for about an hour, with g-sync, 144hz, and resolution working perfectly, and then after a game crash everything has gone to hell.

No matter what resolution or refreshrate I try (both in windows and NVIDIA control panel) gives incorrect resolutions and flickering (various degrees of distortion depending on resolution and refreshrate), along with what looks like quite noticeable horizontal scanlines across the entire monitor. Tried all thinkable combinations of changing settings, unplugging cables and switching drivers.

Any idea what could be causing this issue, or is it a busted panel?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr123*
> 
> I too am considering purchasing this monitor and selling my Yamkasai Catleap 2B monitor.
> 
> I am trying to decide whether I would be worth trying to overclock my Yamakasi or to go for the ROG Swift.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience from going from an IPS panel to the Swift or have a side by side comparison?
> 
> What are the colours like in comparison to an IPS panel?
> 
> Also, would you choose the smoother game play over an overclocked Yamakasi?
> 
> I am 50 / 50 at the moment.
> 
> Thank you.


i got crossovers which is same panel man and let me tell you...the viewing angles aren't that bad at all... some tn panels are horrible but swift is the best if not one of the best viewing angles for tn

but after seeing the swift is one thing...but feeling 144hz and gsync compared to 1440p ips 60hz is just mind blowing... it's all about the feels and the swift has been quite a surprise. can't wait to play with it more once holiday weekend is over


----------



## nyk20z3

2 In stock back home in NY at my nearest Microcenter.

Maybe the wife will pick it up before my B Day!!!!


----------



## WaXmAn

Anyone else running into the issue where you go into NV control panel and manually set the gamma settings and they don't stick once you restart your PC?

I am going into the NV settings and manually setting my gamma down to 0.65 and when I shutdown my PC at night and reboot in the AM, my gamma setting never stick @ .65 from before.

Anyone else having this issue? Getting annoying having to redo the gamma setting every time I restart my PC.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> 2 In stock back home in NY at my nearest Microcenter.
> 
> Maybe the wife will pick it up before my B Day!!!!


HOLY CRAP REALLY? I wonder if the one in Paterson NJ near me has any! D:

EDIT: It's not on their website, at least i can't find it. Maybe they're getting a few units but haven't updated their database yet


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> HOLY CRAP REALLY? I wonder if the one in Paterson NJ near me has any! D:
> 
> EDIT: It's not on their website, at least i can't find it. Maybe they're getting a few units but haven't updated their database yet


Nope shows out of stock.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Nope shows out of stock.


Sad day, i'm just waiting on my B&H order, i saw they're set to auto notify now, so at least i got an order down, but no idea when they'll actually receive enough stock and ship em out


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr123*
> 
> I too am considering purchasing this monitor and selling my Yamkasai Catleap 2B monitor.
> 
> I am trying to decide whether I would be worth trying to overclock my Yamakasi or to go for the ROG Swift.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience from going from an IPS panel to the Swift or have a side by side comparison?
> 
> What are the colours like in comparison to an IPS panel?
> 
> Also, would you choose the smoother game play over an overclocked Yamakasi?
> 
> I am 50 / 50 at the moment.
> 
> Thank you.


You have a Catleap 2B? If yes, then that will overclock to 120Hz. If not, then you won't be able to go much beyond 60Hz.

60Hz vs. 120Hz / 144Hz is humongous. I run my Qnix at 110Hz and it goes up to 117Hz stable.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Anyone else running into the issue where you go into NV control panel and manually set the gamma settings and they don't stick once you restart your PC?
> 
> I am going into the NV settings and manually setting my gamma down to 0.65 and when I shutdown my PC at night and reboot in the AM, my gamma setting never stick @ .65 from before.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue? Getting annoying having to redo the gamma setting every time I restart my PC.


I have a similar problem.

Every time I reboot my PC I have to go touch the Hue or Digital Vibrance slider in the control panel for my monitor to show its proper settings. No idea why.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I have a similar problem.
> 
> Every time I reboot my PC I have to go touch the Hue or Digital Vibrance slider in the control panel for my monitor to show its proper settings. No idea why.


I had a problem similar to this at work when I used a Huey Pro to set ICC profiles. It was a Dell monitor, so my wonder is if this might be a software issue and nothing to do with the monitor itself. Basically I had to bring up the control panel every time I rebooted the PC, and re-assert the new ICC profile.

(I am using Windows 7, if that helps.)


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I had a problem similar to this at work when I used a Huey Pro to set ICC profiles. It was a Dell monitor, so my wonder is if this might be a software issue and nothing to do with the monitor itself. Basically I had to bring up the control panel every time I rebooted the PC, and re-assert the new ICC profile.
> 
> (I am using Windows 7, if that helps.)


Very annoying!!!


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Very annoying!!!


Yes, after a few days of playing around with it, I finally got tired of trying to fix it and instead manually calibrated my monitor using the built in hardware control panel. I was able to match both of my monitors about as close as the software tool could do. My Swift is still on pre-order status, but whenever it comes in, my hope is that it's good enough out of the box that I don't have to mess with ICC profiles.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> ....My Swift is still on pre-order status, but whenever it comes in, my hope is that it's good enough out of the box that I don't have to mess with ICC profiles.


I don't think you will need them.


----------



## WaXmAn

Out of Box the Gamma on this is WAY too high!!!


----------



## mtbiker033

anyone got an amazon link in the US? I have been searching and come up empty?


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I had a problem similar to this at work when I used a Huey Pro to set ICC profiles. It was a Dell monitor, so my wonder is if this might be a software issue and nothing to do with the monitor itself. Basically I had to bring up the control panel every time I rebooted the PC, and re-assert the new ICC profile.
> 
> (I am using Windows 7, if that helps.)


Use Color Sustainer!!

I'm surprised so many people still don't know about Color Sustainer...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Out of Box the Gamma on this is WAY too high!!!


Use QuickGamma to generate a profile and associate it with Color Sustainer. I'm releasing a new version ASAP to support all kinds of profiles, so probably by the time you read this, QuickGamma profiles will be working without a workaround.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Out of Box the Gamma on this is WAY too high!!!


Too low? The gamma is pretty low, 2.2ish. I would prefer a slightly higher gamma if anything.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Out of Box the Gamma on this is WAY too high!!!


https://imgflip.com/i/bowp2


----------



## Malinkadink

I would just prefer to already have a rog swift, but B&H says no


----------



## Krulani

When are these supposed to have adequate supply? I've never had a harder time paying for something!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> When are these supposed to have adequate supply? I've never had a harder time paying for something!


Probably not for a while, maybe a month if we're lucky and then we'll get some steady supply. I'd guess they're having some production issues if retailers are getting such low quantities and others are getting nothing at all like B&H who were confirmed as one of the stores who will carry it, but as far as i know haven't gotten any units at all


----------



## Irelia Supreme

everyone got their swifts and the thread is slowly dying


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irelia Supreme*
> 
> everyone got their swifts and the thread is slowly dying


that is the way of the internet as I see it.

you see the most forum activity for new products those are interested in, like this thread and 15 bazillion posts about ship this, late that, you got yours first? posts far outweigh posts that share info or the good information seeking posts. most folks rather than just opening and enjoying, search high and low for reasons to say mine has this or that issue, whereas if they did not do so would most likely be quite happy with the issues their monitor has and not dwell on them. as an example my sony tv, buy visiting forums I found you can slightly see on both outside edge a bit of , I'll call it blur from the adhesive used to secure the front gorilla glass to the panel, it drove me bonkers, that is untill I decided, F it its not that big of dead and have not even noticed it since.....

, and lets not forget probably the next biggest reason for folks taking to the net. issues with products. this happens so much so that folks look at a thread like this and think nearly all the monitors received have had dead pixels or other issues. bear in mind people are WAY more likely to post online about a problem they are having with ANY product than they are if they have no problems.

the official owners thread has a application that is filled out and shows dead pixels and such that each person had/has. at present 3 out of 46 have noted 1 dead pixel.

its a LOT of money for a monitor so surely we expect zero issues with it, who knows perhaps they will take a page out of the korean's book and offer PERFECT PIXEL units for a mark up on price, certain many would pay more for that assurance.

mind you I hope when I get mine it does not have any stuck/dead pixels, and I will be WAY more likely to post about it on this forum if that is the case, than if mine arrives with zero.


----------



## Malinkadink

Thread is indeed pretty dead, i guess most got theirs, or anyone else that hasn't is just lurking to see what we find as far as stock goes. Yesterday Yonkers microcenter in new york had 2 units, today its sold out. I'm still waiting on my B&H order, i chatted with someone yesterday and they had no news on any ETAs or anything, except that its a "new item"


----------



## mbreslin

I am one of the "hype" people, I get super excited prerelease and spend months sucking up any little new details that come out and then lose interest pretty soon after purchase. Then it's on to the next thing. I am very much drawn by the "new shiny thing." I do not regret my purchase at all and after considering getting an initial order at b&h I'm glad I waited for newegg. No dead/stuck/bright pixels on mine and no evidence of the sli issues others have. I have a bad habit of sliding down in my chair and when I do the monitor really goes quite dark due to the bad vertical viewing angles. I will be getting a freedom arm soon and then I'll be able to have more control over what angles I can point the monitor.

Good luck to everyone and thanks to the people who gave heads up about stock here or there and whoever suggested the page monitor chrome extension, it's what got me my swift on the first day at newegg.


----------



## Eugenius

Monitor arrived on Saturday actually with Amazon doing and paying for Saturday delivery which was AWESOME on their part. my 5960x also came on Saturday. Props to AMAZON!

0 dead pixels for me.
Works fine with SLI, played only CS:GO so far.
Nvidia Pendulum Demo works flawlessly.

Conclusion: LOVE this monitor. Came from the 24in Asus one with the lightboost hack. The thing that is great about this monitor is when you play with g-sync you have much better brightness than when using a strobe-light technology (ULMB) or lightboost.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Monitor arrived on Saturday actually with Amazon doing and paying for Saturday delivery which was AWESOME on their part. my 5960x also came on Saturday. Props to AMAZON!
> 
> 0 dead pixels for me.
> Works fine with *SLI*, played only CS:GO so far.
> Nvidia Pendulum Demo works flawlessly.
> 
> Conclusion: LOVE this monitor. Came from the 24in Asus one with the lightboost hack. The thing that is great about this monitor is when you play with g-sync you have much better brightness than when using a strobe-light technology (ULMB) or lightboost.


How?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How?


Because his 1k processor is too strong and makes SLI work smoothly with gsync


----------



## ReeseATPH

I need a little troubleshooting help here. Someone who has a PG278Q

When the monitor is ON and NOT receiving any signal from the computer, after a minute what do you see on the screen?
Is the red light on the base on?
Can you access the monitor's settings menu with no signal from computer?

Thanks !


----------



## Eugenius

Actually I am still on my 3770k. I have played 3 games with my 780 SLI and no issues. It's smooth and crystal clear. People are getting stuttering? None of that here... ?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

you dont notice it because you have not tried it without SLI...
try it.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Monitor arrived on Saturday actually with Amazon doing and paying for Saturday delivery which was AWESOME on their part. my 5960x also came on Saturday. Props to AMAZON!
> 
> 0 dead pixels for me.
> Works fine with SLI, played only CS:GO so far.
> Nvidia Pendulum Demo works flawlessly.
> 
> Conclusion: LOVE this monitor. Came from the 24in Asus one with the lightboost hack. The thing that is great about this monitor is when you play with g-sync you have much better brightness than when using a strobe-light technology (ULMB) or lightboost.


Can you give your impressions of how CS:GO runs on it? Thoughts, differences etc?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> Can you give your impressions of how CS:GO runs on it? Thoughts, differences etc?


It runs amazing on this monitor, I get a steady 144 FPS with it and it is smooth as butter. If you are looking at getting this for CS:GO I would recommend it


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> you dont notice it because you have not tried it without SLI...
> try it.


Well not that game, But i can say with sli games run a lot better then with just one gpu. and i have played with 1,2, and 3 titans.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> Can you give your impressions of how CS:GO runs on it? Thoughts, differences etc?


I would have to guess that for CS:GO this monitor would have you at a disadvantage if you played at 1440p, you can run 1080p but it wont look pretty, so im gonna keep my VG248QE as a second monitor whenever i get my swift. Reason i say it'd have you at a disadvantage is everything would be smaller on screen so you'd need much finer movements especially at longer ranges to make shots. You would get a better field of view though


----------



## Descadent

got the swift up on my sim racing rig (obutto r3volution) it's the middle one.

here is the shot compared to my 2 crossover ips 1440p which are still for sale!

that TN panel holds up well, the only issue for me when directly comparing them is the slight grain on the swift from the anti glare filter


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Actually I am still on my 3770k. I have played 3 games with my 780 SLI and no issues. It's smooth and crystal clear. People are getting stuttering? None of that here... ?


Is is subtle stuttering compared to the stuttering you are used to. I spent over a week on my Swift before I noticed it but now it pisses me off. Why did I have to listen to everyone and try to see it myself.









My suggestion is to competely ignore us and this entire thread, you do not want to start noticing the SLI stutter.


----------



## Krulani

Well, I officially missed the boat. Amazon.com says it will get stock on September 22nd, and they'll be selling them for $893.00. Ridiculous....
http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Well, I officially missed the boat. Amazon.com says it will get stock on September 22nd, and they'll be selling them for $893.00. Ridiculous....
> http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C


dude you did not "miss the boat" well for the first limited stock you did , but... bear in mind this is NOT them selling at that price, its some enterprising person trying to make at least an easy 100$ profit on each unit lol i think the " other one" was asking 1200 lol

amazon will have more trust me at msrp.


----------



## TUF Enforcer

MaN227 That is exactly what happens and I totally agree. I have the Asus swift and have zero problems. Look at the rog swift owners thread hear on overclock.net, and they have nearly no issues with dead pixels etc.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUF Enforcer*
> 
> MaN227 That is exactly what happens and I totally agree. I have the Asus swift and have zero problems. Look at the rog swift owners thread hear on overclock.net, and they have nearly no issues with dead pixels etc.


your referring to my post on last page I assume









yeah man, its just the way it is. and the product does not matter its the same everywhere, folks generally don't say near as much when they are happy , its a fact.

thank you









oh btw here is a GREAT case in point to which I have spoke of

http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?175-ROG-PG-ASUS-Gaming-%28VG%29-and-Other-ASUS-LCD-Discussion

not many LOVE my swift threads


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Well, I officially missed the boat. Amazon.com says it will get stock on September 22nd, and they'll be selling them for $893.00. Ridiculous....
> http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C


That seller is DEC Trader not Amazon.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> got the swift up on my sim racing rig (obutto r3volution) it's the middle one.
> 
> here is the shot compared to my 2 crossover ips 1440p which are still for sale!
> 
> that TN panel holds up well, the only issue for me when directly comparing them is the slight grain on the swift from the anti glare filter


Hmm the monitor on the right looks the best, are the two crossovers identical? or is the right one just the clearest cause its glossy or something?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Well, I officially missed the boat. Amazon.com says it will get stock on September 22nd, and they'll be selling them for $893.00. Ridiculous....
> http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C


what others said, that's not amazon price obviously

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Hmm the monitor on the right looks the best, are the two crossovers identical? or is the right one just the clearest cause its glossy or something?


crossovers are same thing... it's just the room is painted black and lights are off and it was taking with an lg g3


----------



## subyman

Colors look slightly more washed out on the Asus compared to the IPS panels. Expected though.


----------



## Narbotic

Anyone else with an amazon order that's been in "Shipping Now" status for days?

Already contacted them last week about missing the original delivery estimate and received a discount on shipping - hoping that process didn't somehow screw things up.


----------



## mybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I would have to guess that for CS:GO this monitor would have you at a disadvantage if you played at 1440p, you can run 1080p but it wont look pretty, so im gonna keep my VG248QE as a second monitor whenever i get my swift. Reason i say it'd have you at a disadvantage is everything would be smaller on screen so you'd need much finer movements especially at longer ranges to make shots. You would get a better field of view though


I just played CS:GO briefly and I can say that playing on swift is ten times better than on my previous [email protected] screen, nothing looks small, the only disadvantage is that you need to re-learn to aim with the new sensitivity.


----------



## aaronjb

I was letting an order ride at TigerDirect but they cancelled it due to "circumstances beyond their control.".


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> I was letting an order ride at TigerDirect but they cancelled it due to "circumstances beyond their control.".


Sounds like they're dropping orders they know they cant fulfill anytime soon due to no stock :X


----------



## mtbiker033

Looking at that amazon link, same thing happened to me last week when I went to buy an nvidia shield tablet, amazon wasn't selling them and the other sellers were price gouging (+$70 over msrp) so I bought one direct from nvidia but went on a chat with amazon to let them know what was going on, they said they would check into it but it's still the same price lol.

Is amazon going to be selling these with prime? because I am definitely not buying it from DEC Trader....I'm going to go check with amazon customer support.

I just got off a chat with amazon, they are going to stock them and sell them directly but they don't have an eta on when.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Originally Posted by IWANTMONITORNOW

I'm so pissed. I had a back-order in with Newegg since the 26th I was waiting for them to charge and yesterday around 8:00PM they tried and apparently Visa declined the purchase. The order was on-hold when I checked it in order status. I called up Newegg and the rep tried to put in the order for me again and accidentally put a 7 instead of a 9 in the CC number and then tells me ok we're back on track and I immediately get an email telling me the order was declined and will not be re-processed and I look at order status and it says voided. She gives me her spiel and apologizes and transfers me to her supervisor who tells me that Visa was the one that declined it. She told me that for some reason Visa many times does this because they see purchases made on Newegg as suspicious even though the company has been around for over 10 years now.

Needless to say I called up Visa and made my frustration known to them and all they could do besides lifting the stop on my purchases with Newegg was apologize.

The supervisor at Newegg gave me free 2 days shipping for when I do end up ordering the monitor again which was nice of her. She also said she doesn't know when they will be getting more but they will definitely be getting more because the auto-notify button is up.

I don't have to have the monitor right this minute although I would prefer that. I just don't know how many of these things they made or will make and I don't want to get left out.

So after the rep at Newegg pretty much screwed me by putting in a wrong number in my CC when charging my card thus voiding my order I ended up catching the monitor on Amazon a few days ago. I had to pay $70.00 Tax vs no Tax with Newegg but atleast I got the order in. Somehow the order changed to "shipping now" on sunday and shipped yesterday on labor day lol not sure how that works. But it's in Phoenix now. I'm in N.Y. and the delivery date is the 9th I hope it gets here before then.

I've read a few comments with people saying the colors don't pop as much as IPS or they look washed out compared to IPS. I hope this isn't true because as excited as I am about all the features this monitor has I still want a monitor that delivers colors comparable to an Ultrasharp monitor.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Originally Posted by IWANTMONITORNOW
> 
> I've read a few comments with people saying the colors don't pop as much as IPS or they look washed out compared to IPS. I hope this isn't true because as excited as I am about all the features this monitor has I still want a monitor that delivers colors comparable to an Ultrasharp monitor.


It's a TN panel it simply will never look as good as an ips panel, but considering all the R&D that went into this thing and it being an 8 bit tn panel, it will indeed have better color accuracy than really cheap entry level ips monitors at least when you're looking at it from dead on. I'm sure at one point or another everyone has owned a tn monitor and knows what its like with viewing angles, so you should know what to expect. Granted the rog swift excels in being a superior tn when compared to any other tn monitor, so you're gonna get better color accuracy and slightly improved viewing angles at 144hz and 1440p + gsync which are all huge pluses.

I wouldn't worry about it really, unless you're a diehard ips guy, in which case you are looking at the wrong monitor.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> It's a TN panel it simply will never look as good as an ips panel, but considering all the R&D that went into this thing and it being an 8 bit tn panel, it will indeed have better color accuracy than really cheap entry level ips monitors at least when you're looking at it from dead on.


It's a common misconception that the viewing angle limitations of TN panels only apply when you're viewing the screen 'at an angle'. From a normal viewing position there is a significant shift in the lightness of a shade comparing the bottom to the top of a screen, even on the strongest TN performers like this one. In effect you are viewing some sections of the screen from 'an angle' even if you're sitting pretty central. So in terms of colour accuracy it is poorer than even fairly cheap modern IPS-type (AH-IPS/AD-PLS etc.) panels. This shift can also account for some people suggesting the image may not look quite as rich as on a well-calibrated IPS-type model - towards the bottom, it won't.

Overall, though, this model is worlds away from any other 144Hz models out there. Richer colours on the whole and a generally quite vibrant image - enough to raise a smile, but not really the key selling point of the monitor.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> In effect you are viewing some sections of the screen from 'an angle' even if you're sitting pretty central.


To put some numbers behind this, typical desktop setups usually involve total angular subtense of the display in the 40+ degrees range for horizontal, and in the upper 20's for vertical. 10-15 degrees from the midpoint (top and bottom of the display) is certainly enough to start seeing brightness and contrast shifts.

For those curious how big of an angle you're seeing, you can measure this at home: extend your arm fully, make a fist, and stick out your thumb. The distance from the base of your hand to the tip of your thumb is about 15 degrees. This is one of the more universal proportions for basically every human on the planet, there is very little variance. You can use this to estimate how big of an angle your display is taking up.

You can also do the math to calculate it, using the display size and the distance to it. But the distance to it is a bit awkward to measure, using the thumb method is a lot simpler. Using the crappy display I'm on right now, it's about 35 degrees horizontal, and 20 degrees vertical.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Originally Posted by IWANTMONITORNOW
> 
> I've read a few comments with people saying the colors don't pop as much as IPS or they look washed out compared to IPS. I hope this isn't true because as excited as I am about all the features this monitor has I still want a monitor that delivers colors comparable to an Ultrasharp monitor.


----------



## un1b4ll

I just got this infuriating email from B&H:
Quote:


> Dear UN1B4LL:
> 
> You placed order #xxxxxxxxx on 08/18/14.
> 
> One or more items from this purchase are still out of stock as we haven't
> yet received the merchandise from our supplier. We are sorry for any
> inconvenience this may have caused. We will keep you posted periodically.
> 
> We appreciate your patience and patronage. Feel free to contact us with any
> questions or comments about this order.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> B&H Photo-Video
> www.BandH.com


How is this not a bait-and-switch? They were the first to offer pre-orders, which the SOLE purpose of is to get the product as early as possible, release day or SOONER. It's now a week and a half after the product has been released and this is what I get? This is my first experience with B&H and they're shiesty AF.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Originally Posted by IWANTMONITORNOW
> I've read a few comments with people saying the colors don't pop as much as IPS or they look washed out compared to IPS. I hope this isn't true because as excited as I am about all the features this monitor has I still want a monitor that delivers colors comparable to an Ultrasharp monitor.


I'm assuming you haven't read any reviews on the monitor just yet.


----------



## chuuurles

yyeeeeeww! just picked up my swift at the NCIX markham warehouse.. very excite!


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> I just got this infuriating email from B&H:
> How is this not a bait-and-switch? They were the first to offer pre-orders, which the SOLE purpose of is to get the product as early as possible, release day or SOONER. It's now a week and a half after the product has been released and this is what I get? This is my first experience with B&H and they're shiesty AF.


I had a preorder with them for half a day. Newegg and amazon for the win. Pretty much just stick to those unless you are the lucky few who have access to a local shop like MC or frys.


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> I've read a few comments with people saying the colors don't pop as much as IPS or they look washed out compared to IPS. I hope this isn't true because as excited as I am about all the features this monitor has I still want a monitor that delivers colors comparable to an Ultrasharp monitor.


Yeah sorry no. My ultrasharp is now boxed up but I had it side by side with my swift for several days and after calibration delta e was quite low but still they weren't really close. I consider the color on my u3014 "beautiful" and the color on my swift "average". The only color work I do is post production on family photographs taken with a Nikon D7000. I consider the swift for this purpose "just passable", if I had to do anything color critical _especially involving money_ I would have kept both.

The times I will need the swift for photo stuff will be rare and the rest of my pc usage is 80/20 chrome/gaming, I find the swift close to perfect for gaming, and plenty good enough for just web browsing.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> I just got this infuriating email from B&H:
> How is this not a bait-and-switch? They were the first to offer pre-orders, which the SOLE purpose of is to get the product as early as possible, release day or SOONER. It's now a week and a half after the product has been released and this is what I get? This is my first experience with B&H and they're shiesty AF.


rant on:

bait and switch? lol

you have it all wrong, perhaps YOUR SOLE purpose of preorder is to get it early , B&H has done nothing wrong. their SOLE purpose is to lock in getting money, sale sale sale sale sale, cha-ching. nothing shiesty, as you say, at all. your just mad cause you made a poor choice, and others have a new monitor and you don't. and there were plenty of chances to get one at newegg and amazon and a few other sources.

very very very few highly desirable items for sale have masses and masses of units available to meet the demand, first and foremost it would be stupid on the companies part. as there could be some kinks to work out in the manufacturing processes and quality control, where word(or a direct agent visit) has to be sent back to the china factory and adjustments made to units not yet shipped out and/or not yet assembled. and I'll bet a dollar to a doughnut less and less issues will be seen when customers report about this monitor in future shipments from china.

and how on earth you could have expected to get it from B&H who are not on the initial vendor/retailer list, SOONER than release day , is beyond me. you should have done your research better in all honesty, and showed some patience. I understand its hard in our modern society of me me me , NOW NOW NOW.

rant off.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> rant on:
> 
> bait and switch? lol
> 
> you have it all wrong, perhaps YOUR SOLE purpose of preorder is to get it early , B&H has done nothing wrong. their SOLE purpose is to lock in getting money, sale sale sale sale sale, cha-ching. nothing shiesty, as you say, at all. your just mad cause you made a poor choice, and others have a new monitor and you don't. and there were plenty of chances to get one at newegg and amazon and a few other sources.
> 
> very very very few highly desirable items for sale have masses and masses of units available to meet the demand, first and foremost it would be stupid on the companies part. as there could be some kinks to work out in the manufacturing processes and quality control, where word(or a direct agent visit) has to be sent back to the china factory and adjustments made to units not yet shipped out and/or not yet assembled. and I'll bet a dollar to a doughnut less and less issues will be seen when customers report about this monitor in future shipments from china.
> 
> and how on earth you could have expected to get it from B&H who are not on the initial vendor/retailer list, SOONER than release day , is beyond me. you should have done your research better in all honesty, and showed some patience. I understand its hard in our modern society of me me me , NOW NOW NOW.
> 
> rant off.


I'm pretty sure B&H was on the initial list, but the frustrating thing im sure is how he got his order in before they took the page down and put it back up on the 26th, so he was probably one of the very first to order from them. Then there was someone else that was told by B&H they were getting their shipment on the 26th/27th and would start shipping, but i guess that was a flat out lie, who knows...


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> rant on:
> 
> bait and switch? lol
> 
> you have it all wrong, perhaps YOUR SOLE purpose of preorder is to get it early , B&H has done nothing wrong. their SOLE purpose is to lock in getting money, sale sale sale sale sale, cha-ching. nothing shiesty, as you say, at all. your just mad cause you made a poor choice, and others have a new monitor and you don't. and there were plenty of chances to get one at newegg and amazon and a few other sources.
> 
> very very very few highly desirable items for sale have masses and masses of units available to meet the demand, first and foremost it would be stupid on the companies part. as there could be some kinks to work out in the manufacturing processes and quality control, where word(or a direct agent visit) has to be sent back to the china factory and adjustments made to units not yet shipped out and/or not yet assembled. and I'll bet a dollar to a doughnut less and less issues will be seen when customers report about this monitor in future shipments from china.
> 
> and how on earth you could have expected to get it from B&H who are not on the initial vendor/retailer list, SOONER than release day , is beyond me. you should have done your research better in all honesty, and showed some patience. I understand its hard in our modern society of me me me , NOW NOW NOW.
> 
> rant off.


B&H Phone sales staff told me and several others that they were going to be getting the first batch of the monitor. They offered it for pre-sale, the entire point of pre-sale is to get the product as quickly as possible, it's maybe not necessarily deceitful to offer pre-sale when you don't know you're going to have stock, but it sure as hell is questionable. You mentioned I made a poor choice, and you're right, my poor choice was to trust the available information from B&H at the time. As amazon and newegg were showing availability, I was expecting my order to show shipping. I guess I made a poor choice not to jump ship, but my problem is that I was _mislead_ to believe that. So yeah, my bad choice to trust B&H who clearly mislead me.


----------



## class101

If you are in Europe, France especially, Materiel.net got a few units today









Got mine asap


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> B&H Phone sales staff told me and several others that they were going to be getting the first batch of the monitor. They offered it for pre-sale, the entire point of pre-sale is to get the product as quickly as possible, it's maybe not necessarily deceitful to offer pre-sale when you don't know you're going to have stock, but it sure as hell is questionable. You mentioned I made a poor choice, and you're right, my poor choice was to trust the available information from B&H at the time. As amazon and newegg were showing availability, I was expecting my order to show shipping. I guess I made a poor choice not to jump ship, but my problem is that I was _mislead_ to believe that. So yeah, my bad choice to trust B&H who clearly mislead me.


understood. and I have seen similar posts in this tread by others. seems that places don't truly operate on a first come first served basis. not positive but seem to recall folks got the swift delivered from b&h. perhaps not.

I'm sure you regret the whole ordeal with them, are they doing ANYthing to make it right with you?

I placed my order with TD, hope I don't run into any such issues as you have suffered, but that was my choice of where to purchase. as I needed to use paypal credit to get 18 months no interest.

had the swift in cart at both amazon and newegg, amazon, waiting for hours on end refreshing their pages. ....well amazon did not even offer paypal. so lost out on that order being placed. newegg does not offer paypal as an option on pre/back/order. I was gonna use their "premiere" card to order than seen pre/back orders to NOT count towards your order total to qualify for 12 months no interest. trust me I was quite pissed off in both instances, I feel your pain.


----------



## ourmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybeat*
> 
> I just played CS:GO briefly and I can say that playing on swift is ten times better than on my previous [email protected] screen, nothing looks small, the only disadvantage is that you need to re-learn to aim with the new sensitivity.


YEAH!! The one I ordered from Amazon arrived today. Only had time to do a quick dead pixel check and one round of Deathmatch in CS:GO. No dead pixels that I noticed, and csgo is so smooth now.

I finally understand why people who care about color accuracy and dark blacks, love ips displays. But I don't, the good blacks made it hard to see in dark spots on certain maps. I still need to calibrate the display, but so far all is good.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> got the swift up on my sim racing rig (obutto r3volution) it's the middle one.
> 
> here is the shot compared to my 2 crossover ips 1440p which are still for sale!
> 
> that TN panel holds up well, the only issue for me when directly comparing them is the slight grain on the swift from the anti glare filter


can you take a picture with the lights on? CUrious to see the bezel difference.


----------



## .Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> yyeeeeeww! just picked up my swift at the NCIX markham warehouse.. very excite!


Awesome! I ordered it as soon as it came time to pre-order so hopefully they will ship it today







or sometime this week

Cheers and have fun


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ourmachine*
> 
> YEAH!! The one I ordered from Amazon arrived today. Only had time to do a quick dead pixel check and one round of Deathmatch in CS:GO. No dead pixels that I noticed, and csgo is so smooth now.
> 
> I finally understand why people who care about color accuracy and dark blacks, love ips displays. But I don't, the good blacks made it hard to see in dark spots on certain maps. I still need to calibrate the display, but so far all is good.


IPS panels do not have good blacks either. You will need a VA panel for that ...


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

I don't do any professional work on my computer I just game. I know many of the more expensive IPS monitors are geared more for professional work rather than gaming and as such have very precise colors. I know that IPS monitors will have better colors but most of the reviews I've seen and read say the colors on this monitor are very good and close to IPS quality. After seeing the colors on my friends Ultrasharp it became something I desired. The colors were much more vibrant than those of my regular Dell TN monitor. It's a big selling point for me. I'm willing to sacrifice some color quality with this monitor because of all the other features it has but I don't think I would keep it if the colors were not atleast somewhat better than my monitors.

I'll just have to wait till it gets here and see for myself I guess. If the reviews I've seen were accurate then I doubt I'll have any gripes about the colors.


----------



## itani

Proud new owner in UK


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

grats hows the colors in games?


----------



## itani

Don't really see much difference with my VP2770 that I owned before but damn this monitor makes games play so smooth! I love it especially when you want to turn it on, it's less than a second!

Only thing you might see is it's a bit brighter around the bottom. of the monitor


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Hey I want to buy a new desk. Anyone have any recommndations for websites? Need a large desk.


----------



## IWANTMONITORNOW

Don't really see much difference with my VP2770 that I owned before but damn this monitor makes games play so smooth! I love it especially when you want to turn it on, it's less than a second!

You had this monitor before? http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-VP2770-LED-SuperClear-Professional-Pre-Calibrated/dp/B00906HNZU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409689430&sr=8-1&keywords=vp2770

that's an expensive IPS monitor. Superclear? Not sure what that is.

I'll take it is a good sign that you don't see much of a difference between the Swifts TN and your "Superclear IPS" monitor


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> can you take a picture with the lights on? CUrious to see the bezel difference.


it's a black theater room with 1 light, you won't be able to see it...but the swift's bezel is half the size all around and the swift is definitely smaller....and ALOT lighter since the crossovers are metal


----------



## Simkin

Can anyone tell me how the coating are on this monitor?

Is it like the VG278H(E)?


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IWANTMONITORNOW*
> 
> Hey I want to buy a new desk. Anyone have any recommndations for websites? Need a large desk.


Are you in the States? IKEA has large, relatively inexpensive desks. I currently have a galant desk with an extension that makes it close to 7 feet wide. It is large enough to hold my 2x U3014s and ROG Swift


----------



## Drebinx

Ikea Galant - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/18960/

I have the galant Desk combination left, have a PG278Q, Seiki 39" 4K and a 15" laptop on it and have plenty of space infont of the screens.


----------



## mrgamer81

got another one with one dead pixel, so this is my #4 in a row lol


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> got another one with one dead pixel, so this is my #4 in a row lol


Oh man, that's such bad luck!







Mine appears to have uneven backlighting. There is a region in the middle 2/3 of the screen that appears as a brighter rectangle than the rest of the monitor. I will play a dark game like Metro LL to see if it bothers me.


----------



## mrgamer81

Yeah i know, this one is going back, and no more swift for me.


----------



## Descadent

so odd. so many of us with perfect panels and you got 4 strikes wow. where are you buying them from again? i might be able to score some open boxes for cheaper!


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Where did you get your Swifts from? What country? I am surprised you were able to get 4 units when they are so scarce.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> got another one with one dead pixel, so this is my #4 in a row lol


I used to be the same way with my Apple products. I once opened 4 devices in store all due to dead pixels. I understand the frustration. Good luck...


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Well, its finally here and set up!

It arrived pixel perfect, and I have not experienced any of the reported issues others are having with their swifts. No SLI issues, no issues with overclock, no weirdness in the screen or on the edges.

Things I may be doing differently from others:


I''m using an aftermarket, better quality DisplayPort cable. The one that came with the monitor got thrown in a pile with a bunch of others.
I'm using 2 matched 780TI Superclock editions in SLI.
I didn't mess with any monitor settings *at all*. I took it out of the box, hooked it up, and set it to 144hz in Windows. I didn't touch that stupid overclock gimmick/button. I noticed with my VG248QE w/DIY Kit, Gsync was wonky unless I set windows to the proper refresh rate of the panel.
For those who asked previously, the colors on the Swift are very good for TN, but not nearly IPS quality. You may or may not be able to spot differences between the two monitors in the pics below, I'll leave that to you.

Here's some eye candy. Pardon my clutter.


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Well, its finally here and set up!
> 
> It arrived pixel perfect, and I have not experienced any of the reported issues others are having with their swifts. No SLI issues, no issues with overclock, no weirdness in the screen or on the edges.
> 
> Things I may be doing differently from others:
> 
> 
> I''m using an aftermarket, better quality DisplayPort cable. The one that came with the monitor got thrown in a pile with a bunch of others.
> I'm using 2 matched 780TI Superclock editions in SLI.
> I didn't mess with any monitor settings *at all*. I took it out of the box, hooked it up, and set it to 144hz in Windows. I didn't touch that stupid overclock gimmick/button. I noticed with my VG248QE w/DIY Kit, Gsync was wonky unless I set windows to the proper refresh rate of the panel.
> For those who asked previously, the colors on the Swift are very good for TN, but not nearly IPS quality. You may or may not be able to spot differences between the two monitors in the pics below, I'll leave that to you.
> 
> Here's some eye candy. Pardon my clutter.


Nice setup...better quality cable ?


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Nice setup...better quality cable ?


Yeah, it isnt anything special. Its just one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

$12 on amazon.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Oops, double post! Removed.


----------



## Malinkadink

triple post, jesus oc net -_-


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Yeah, it isnt anything special. Its just one of these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H3Q5E0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> $12 on amazon.


Cool, i may pick up a longer cable soon just curious what you were using..its digital so i don't need a snake oil cable either!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Nice setup...better quality cable ?


Double post my bad


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dick_cheney*
> 
> Nice setup...better quality cable ?


A cable will either work or not work, or work poorly because its defective in some way if it was cheaply built., however thats not to say that a cheap cable will always not work as intended, though it may have higher odds of dying. Personally i've always used whatever cable was supplied to me if there was one supplied, if not then i buy a 6 footer on monoprice for like $4-5 and i've never had a problem. Buying an expensive cable wont get you a better picture or anything extra except maybe some fancy sheath or different plated metal etc.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Well, its finally here and set up!
> 
> Here's some eye candy. Pardon my clutter.


I have VG248QE myself, based on the photo both look good, with the PG278Q edging out the VG248QE, but not by much. Also the VG248QE looks darker, not sure if brightness was just lower. I'm pretty excited to get the swift and have the other asus by its side for a 2nd screen


----------



## Drebinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> A cable will either work or not work, or work poorly because its defective in some way if it was cheaply built., however thats not to say that a cheap cable will always not work as intended, though it may have higher odds of dying. Personally i've always used whatever cable was supplied to me if there was one supplied, if not then i buy a 6 footer on monoprice for like $4-5 and i've never had a problem. Buying an expensive cable wont get you a better picture or anything extra except maybe some fancy sheath or different plated metal etc.


i know this, just asking him what he meant... the 0 or 1 gets there or is doesn't, don't think a cable will change that.

I'm getting a longer cable on monorprice soon


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I have VG248QE myself, based on the photo both look good, with the PG278Q edging out the VG248QE, but not by much. Also the VG248QE looks darker, not sure if brightness was just lower. I'm pretty excited to get the swift and have the other asus by its side for a 2nd screen


Actually, My swift replaced the VG248QE....

The monitor on the right is my PB278Q PLS panel. The colors look darker because they are more accurate. Look at the grass in the bottom right for an idea, but yes its close.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Actually, My swift replaced the VG248QE....
> 
> The monitor on the right is my PB278Q PLS panel. The colors look darker because they are more accurate. Look at the grass in the bottom right for an idea, but yes its close.


ooooo rofl i was like hmm that monitor looks kind of big, maybe its the VG248QE and looks like its close to the 27 incher because its bezels are larger xD But now i do see that difference, i think i prefer the swift though because it is not quite as dark so thats obviously helpful in games with seeing enemies etc. How bad is the glow on that PLS though? I heard PLS glow wasn't quite as bad as IPS, but could still be quite distracting when watching a movie particularly when its letterboxed. One of the reasons i love TN is usually they give pretty good dark screens with light bleed being the biggest offender if the panel happens to have any


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Actually, My swift replaced the VG248QE....
> 
> The monitor on the right is my PB278Q PLS panel. The colors look darker because they are more accurate. Look at the grass in the bottom right for an idea, but yes its close.


How did you determined the colors on your PB278Q were more accurate? Everything I have been able to find and my own measurements suggest the PG278Q has more accurate colors out of the box. Don't just assume. "They look different and the PG278Q is TN so the PB278Q must have more accurate colors" is not true.









Turn the brightness down on the PG278Q, out of the box it comes way too bright. 20-30 is what I would recommend unless you need brighter.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> How did you determined the colors on your PB278Q were more accurate? Everything I have been able to find and my own measurements suggest the PG278Q has more accurate colors out of the box. Don't just assume. "They look different and the PG278Q is TN so the PB278Q must have more accurate colors" is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the brightness down on the PG278Q, out of the box it comes way too bright. 20-30 is what I would recommend unless you need brighter.


I have my VG248QE at 10 brightness :O and i imagine the swift will be around the 10-20 range for myself as well. Also that PB278Q looks a tad bit over saturated which isnt a bad thing, at least not for me i like the look of the deeper colors


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I have my VG248QE at 10 brightness :O and i imagine the swift will be around the 10-20 range for myself as well. Also that PB278Q looks a tad bit over saturated which isnt a bad thing, at least not for me i like the look of the deeper colors


10-20 is reasonable too. I like at least 120 cd/m² but others are happy with as low as 80 cd/m². Only not the out-of-the-box 250 cd/m² or whatever it is.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> How did you determined the colors on your PB278Q were more accurate? Everything I have been able to find and my own measurements suggest the PG278Q has more accurate colors out of the box. Don't just assume. "They look different and the PG278Q is TN so the PB278Q must have more accurate colors" is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the brightness down on the PG278Q, out of the box it comes way too bright. 20-30 is what I would recommend unless you need brighter.


Thank you for your incredibly condescending post, but I stated that based on the fact that the PB278Q is _known_ for its color accuracy.Its widely regarded as one of the best priced monitors for design work, and has an sRGB profile specifically created for that purpose. What did you compare your data against? This specific monitor? If not, then I really don't care what your measurements are.









Here's some information.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6460/asus-pb278q-review-an-ips-competitor-emerges/3


----------



## Asmodian

I assume you do not have a meter?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> How did you determined the colors on your PB278Q were more accurate? Everything I have been able to find and my own measurements suggest the PG278Q has more accurate colors out of the box. Don't just assume. "They look different and the PG278Q is TN so the PB278Q must have more accurate colors" is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the brightness down on the PG278Q, out of the box it comes way too bright. 20-30 is what I would recommend unless you need brighter.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your incredibly condescending post, but I stated that based on the fact that the PB278Q is _known_ for its color accuracy.Its widely regarded as one of the best priced monitors for design work, and has an sRGB profile specifically created for that purpose. What did you compare your data against? This specific monitor? If not, then I really don't care what your measurements are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some information.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6460/asus-pb278q-review-an-ips-competitor-emerges/3
Click to expand...

So you did just assume.

In my web research I was comparing the PB278Q to the PG278Q. Anandtech has not done a full review of the PG278Q (yet?) but tftcentral's review directly compares the color accuracy of the PG278Q to all the other screens they have tested, one of which is the PB278Q.

If you have a meter I bet you can get a slightly better calibration on the PB278Q but out of the box the PG278Q has more accurate colors.


----------



## morethantoast

I thought I'd check craigslist for the heck of it

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/sys/4648711536.html

ugh....


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Thank you for your incredibly condescending post, but I stated that based on the fact that the PB278Q is _known_ for its color accuracy.


Sorry for being more negative than needed. I am getting tired of everyone saying TN = inaccurate colors without even looking. TN does equal TN but that doesn't (apparently







) equal inaccurate colors. However, I was less friendly than you deserved and I apologize.









I should add that out of the box the colors probably look better on the PB278Q; its color errors are fairly small and there is more to color quality than accuracy. It is hard to objectively measure the improvements from not being TN but if we are only talking _color accuracy_ the PG278Q is amazingly well calibrated. At least the review samples seem to be and my own unit is even better (within the rough accuracy of my i1d3).


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Update: I had some bad stuttering in League of Legends which seemed to happen with gsync on and off, so I decided to disable SLI and see if it went away. My machine BSOD when trying to disable it, so I re-downloaded the latest nVidia drivers and did a clean install. All the problems went away, and LoL runs perfectly smoothly now.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Update: I had some bad stuttering in League of Legends which seemed to happen with gsync on and off, so I decided to disable SLI and see if it went away. My machine BSOD when trying to disable it, so I re-downloaded the latest nVidia drivers and did a clean install. All the problems went away, and LoL runs perfectly smoothly now.


So you can confirm that your monitor works fine @144Hz and gsync with your aftermarket DP cable? I am thinking of picking one up but one of the Amazon reviews claimed the cable does not work on his PG278Q.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Thank you for your incredibly condescending post, but I stated that based on the fact that the PB278Q is known for its color accuracy.Its widely regarded as one of the best priced monitors for design work, and has an sRGB profile specifically created for that purpose. What did you compare your data against? This specific monitor? If not, then I really don't care what your measurements are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some information.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6460/asus-pb278q-review-an-ips-competitor-emerges/3


Considering I have a PB278Q sitting to my left, and a PG278Q sitting straight in front of me and an i1Display Pro sitting inside a drawer close by in my house. I can flat out tell you that the PB278Q is only known for color accuracy AFTER calibration. Out of the box, the PG278Q made the PB278Q (OOB) look like garbage. There was an incredibly large difference pre and post calibration on the PB278Q, and a negligible difference pre and post calibration with the PG278Q.

Oh, and the default sRGB profile for the PB278Q is terribly inaccurate. Like TERRIBLY inaccurate.

Literally the only thing that the PB278Q has on the PG278Q is it's higher contrast due to IPS/PLS vs TN.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morethantoast*
> 
> I thought I'd check craigslist for the heck of it
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/sys/4648711536.html
> 
> ugh....


DONT DO IT! I really despise scalpers that hoard units to mark them up and sell it to someone whos desperate for one and could have had a chance at one @ MSRP if it wasn't for shameless people like that


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Out of the box, the PG278Q made the PB278Q (OOB) look like garbage. There was an incredibly large difference pre and post calibration on the PB278Q, and a negligible difference pre and post calibration with the PG278Q.
> 
> Oh, and the default sRGB profile for the PB278Q is terribly inaccurate. Like TERRIBLY inaccurate.
> 
> Literally the only thing that the PB278Q has on the PG278Q is it's higher contrast due to IPS/PLS vs TN.


Think what a VG278HE must look like. It makes the PB278Q look spot on out of the box.









Traditionally IPS has even worse contrast than TN, contrast is actually one of TN's better points.

The PB278Q and PG278Q seem to have similar post-calibration contrast ratios according to TFTCentral (858:1), do you notice a different contrast between them?


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> So you can confirm that your monitor works fine @144Hz and gsync with your aftermarket DP cable? I am thinking of picking one up but one of the Amazon reviews claimed the cable does not work on his PG278Q.


Yeah, it works fine. Whatever issues I had were software. I just played another match and it ran flawlessly.


----------



## HelixFC3S

Anyone else getting "No Signal" on certain games? It happens on some games when I tried switching the resolution to 2560x1440 and my screen goes blank with "No Signal" (happened so far with Astebreed, Resident Evil 6, and DMC4). No way to recover that I know of besides restarting my PC.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelixFC3S*
> 
> Anyone else getting "No Signal" on certain games? It happens on some games when I tried switching the resolution to 2560x1440 and my screen goes blank with "No Signal" (happened so far with Astebreed, Resident Evil 6, and DMC4). No way to recover that I know of besides restarting my PC.


Try to unplug the DP cable and replug, i think that fixes it, seems like a bug, though a restart fixes it too


----------



## Scotty99

So does anyone know when a 24" 1080 gsync panel is gonna come to market? I am so torn on monitors cant decide between gsync or trying 1440p lol.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So does anyone know when a 24" 1080 gsync panel is gonna come to market? I am so torn on monitors cant decide between gsync or trying 1440p lol.


well this monitor gives you gsync + 1440p and 144hz, unless the $800 price tag is too steep for you, which is understandable, im having trouble swallowing that pill too


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> well this monitor gives you gsync + 1440p and 144hz, unless the $800 price tag is too steep for you, which is understandable, im having trouble swallowing that pill too


Yup i cant do 800 for a monitor. About 400 is my upper limit and i can get a decent 1440p for 400 and im guessing MSRP for a 1080p gsync monitor will be around there too. The question is when will we start seeing them! I know benq has one planned but i have heard nothing about it recently.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So does anyone know when a 24" 1080 gsync panel is gonna come to market? I am so torn on monitors cant decide between gsync or trying 1440p lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> well this monitor gives you gsync + 1440p and 144hz, unless the $800 price tag is too steep for you, which is understandable, im having trouble swallowing that pill too


I'm sure my repeating this statement sounds like a broken record, but I'll say it anyway; Get this monitor, it is so worth it! Forget Gsync and ULMB, gaming at 1440p and 120Hz is great and more than enough reason to take the plunge







The fact that this panel has good colors is a plus. I have it next to a U3014 and believe me, it holds it own. The only argument against picking up the PG278Q is you want to wait for another 1440p, 120Hz monitor without Gsync so that you can save some money. Forget about gaming at 1080p ever again!


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yup i cant do 800 for a monitor. About 400 is my upper limit and i can get a decent 1440p for 400 and im guessing MSRP for a 1080p gsync monitor will be around there too. The question is when will we start seeing them! I know benq has one planned but i have heard nothing about it recently.


I would expect to see at least 1 monitor @ 1080p with gsync before the end of this year, i forget who it was i think phillips had a 27" 144hz 1080p gsync monitor, but i wouldn't recommend 1080p @ 27" pixels get a bit large when you sit close, which most of us on a pc do. For $500 you can get the VG248QE with gsync preinstalled from overlord computers

http://overlordcomputer.com/collections/24-monitors/products/asus-vg248qe-g-sync


----------



## PCM2

To some people spouting off about colour accuracy and then quoting colorimeter readings, read and learn - http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7460#post_22788488.

There is a difference between what a little device looking at a small patch sees when sitting perfectly perpendicular compared to your eyes viewing different sections of the screen at different angles. Learn it, move on and stop talking about 'colour accuracy' if you fail to grasp this simple concept.

The PB278Q does have one of the poorest factory calibrations seen on a modern IPS-type monitor, however. Enhanced phosphor backlight with no corrections in place for that plus native 2.4 gamma. Designed for deep and vibrant colours, not accurate ones.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HelixFC3S*
> 
> Anyone else getting "No Signal" on certain games? It happens on some games when I tried switching the resolution to 2560x1440 and my screen goes blank with "No Signal" (happened so far with Astebreed, Resident Evil 6, and DMC4). No way to recover that I know of besides restarting my PC.


Alt tab, or alt enter always works for me instead of a reboot. I've gotten it before, in particular when playing league of legends. It was fine all game until the "victory" screen where you click to continue to the end game lobby. For some reason that "victory" screen caused a "no signal" response. I could alt tab out and back in, the screen would show for an instant before going black again. I was able to alt tab out and in enough to guess click the button before the screen went black. Things were fine again in the lobby.

I have a suspicion that it may have something to do with super high uncapped Fps and gsync. On that screen my Fps in fraps went above 500 and it sort of makes sense that the alt tab would clear it up for a second.

Try disabling gsync and run those games... Does it still happen? I need to devise some test to try and validate my theory. I can reproduce it which means I can diagnose it... It's going to be a setting or configuration somewhere.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Alt tab, or alt enter always works for me instead of a reboot. I've gotten it before, in particular when playing league of legends. It was fine all game until the "victory" screen where you click to continue to the end game lobby. For some reason that "victory" screen caused a "no signal" response. I could alt tab out and back in, the screen would show for an instant before going black again. I was able to alt tab out and in enough to guess click the button before the screen went black. Things were fine again in the lobby.
> 
> I have a suspicion that it may have something to do with super high uncapped Fps and gsync. On that screen my Fps in fraps went above 500 and it sort of makes sense that the alt tab would clear it up for a second.
> 
> *Try disabling gsync and run those games*... Does it still happen? I need to devise some test to try and validate my theory. I can reproduce it which means I can diagnose it... It's going to be a setting or configuration somewhere.


Id be pretty upset if i had to disable gsync for the games i play the most (LoL and WoW being hugely popular games, ive heard they are having issues with gsync). Maybe they jumped the gun a bit on gsync and didnt test it thoroughly with enough games?

Can you guys post games you are having problems with gsync with? Maybe we could get a tally going to see. I have asked in this thread before but does alt tabbing cause any bugginess being that you have to play games in fullscreen mode, a guy in here said he had no issues but maybe it differs from game to game? I am trying to put a value on gsync and go over the pros and cons in my head to see if its worth it.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Id be pretty upset if i had to disable gsync for the games i play the most (LoL and WoW being hugely popular games, ive heard they are having issues with gsync). Maybe they jumped the gun a bit on gsync and didnt test it thoroughly with enough games?
> 
> Can you guys post games you are having problems with gsync with? Maybe we could get a tally going to see. I have asked in this thread before but does alt tabbing cause any bugginess being that you have to play games in fullscreen mode, a guy in here said he had no issues but maybe it differs from game to game? I am trying to put a value on gsync and go over the pros and cons in my head to see if its worth it.


The G-Sync issues only occur on the PG278Q and ASUS already has already stated that the next Nvidia driver will fix it. I don't think G-Sync is the issue but it's implementation with this particular model is. If anything ASUS didn't test it enough but honestly if they had delayed the monitor further I'm pretty sure the people on this thread would have rioted.

I've personally played a ton of games with G-Sync on my Swift and had no issues. I have a GTX690. I've played Warframe, Dota 2, CS:GO, League of Legends, Witcher 2, Crysis 3, Skyrim and the new Unreal Tournament builds. I've yet to see the Out of Sync bug.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> The G-Sync issues only occur on the PG278Q and ASUS already has already stated that the next Nvidia driver will fix it. I don't think G-Sync is the issue but it's implementation with this particular model is. If anything ASUS didn't test it enough but honestly if they had delayed the monitor further I'm pretty sure the people on this thread would have rioted.


Correct im if im wrong but currently isnt this the only gsync monitor available for purchase?


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Correct im if im wrong but currently isnt this the only gsync monitor available for purchase?


Out of the box? Yeah. But you can buy the kit for the VG24" monitor (I forget the full name). With the kit that monitor has no out of sync issues but I'm pretty sure Nvidia developed the kit themselves for that monitor for internal testing. So they probably worked everything out prior to shipping it. ASUS handled the G-Sync installation on the Swift though, not Nvidia. Each G-Sync module needs to be programmed with the timings, etc for the particular panel and firmware and stuff. ASUS actually overclocked the G-Sync module in the Swift + installed a larger heatsink.

Anyway my point is ASUS handled the G-Sync module for this monitor not Nvidia. Nvidia has the power to update the module and fix things outside of ASUS's control though. ASUS has already stated that the Out of Sync bug is fixed in the next Nvidia driver. Hopefully Nvidia isn't waiting for Maxwell launch (18th supposedly) to release that.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Id be pretty upset if i had to disable gsync for the games i play the most (LoL and WoW being hugely popular games, ive heard they are having issues with gsync). Maybe they jumped the gun a bit on gsync and didnt test it thoroughly with enough games?
> 
> Can you guys post games you are having problems with gsync with? Maybe we could get a tally going to see. I have asked in this thread before but does alt tabbing cause any bugginess being that you have to play games in fullscreen mode, a guy in here said he had no issues but maybe it differs from game to game? I am trying to put a value on gsync and go over the pros and cons in my head to see if its worth it.


Keep in mind it's just a theory.... I haven't tested anything definitively and I could very well be completely wrong on the gsync issue. It could be many things... a driver issue or an issue where in certain instances more data is being sent than DP can provide in bandwidth? No idea.. i'll test and see if I can figure it out.

If you're getting 300+ fps in a game gsync adds very little benefit over no gsync. *IF* my theory is correct, you would only need to cap your fps rather than disable gsync. I simply found it suspect that i would receive this only on a single screen and as soon as I popped out of the game I received signal again. I need to see if there is a way to cap FPS if league and see if I still experience the issue. I'll also run it in window mode (with disabled gsync) tonight to see if experience the issue. There are other things I plan on doing such as disabling my second monitor and various gfx configurations.

Either way it seems like something that will be fixed in a future driver update.... they didn't jump the gun on anything. This is very new technology and it's impossible to account for everything with a brand new product. I still remember 10 years ago when a new graphics card would release and half your games would crash for a couple months until drivers were stabilized. We're spoiled now.

I'm surprised the ROG SWIFT works as well as it does given that it mixes so many features together for the first time.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Keep in mind it's just a theory.... I haven't tested anything definitively and I could very well be completely wrong on the gsync issue. It could be many things... a driver issue or an issue where in certain instances more data is being sent than DP can provide in bandwidth.
> 
> If you're getting 300+ fps in a game gsync adds very little benefit over no gsync. *IF* my theory is correct, you would only need to cap your fps rather than disable gsync. I simply found it suspect that i would receive this only on a single screen and as soon as I popped out of the game I received signal again. I need to see if there is a way to cap FPS if league and see if I still experience the issue. I'll also run it in window mode (with disabled gsync) tonight to see if experience the issue. There are other things I plan on doing such as disabling my second monitor and various gfx configurations.
> 
> Either way it seems like something that will be fixed in a future driver update.... they didn't jump the gun on anything. This is very new technology and it's impossible to account for everything with a brand new product. I still remember 10 years ago when a new graphics card would release and half your games would crash for a couple months until drivers were stabilized. We're spoiled now.
> 
> I'm surprised the ROG SWIFT works as well as it does given that it mixes so many features together for the first time.


Actually I think it was BlurBusters that said if you're getting over your refresh rate with G-Sync enabled it actually negatively impacts input latency. I forget if that was only with CS though or all games but basically he said you should cap your fps lower then 144 because as you approach 144 fps the input latency goes up.

And yeah I think G-Sync is fine atm. The out of range thing sucks for people getting it but it's going to be fixed very soon. G-Sync definitely makes 40-50fps games feel like 100+ fps games which makes it invaluable imo. The only thing I hate about this monitor is the inversion stuff. I'm sensitive to that type of **** and it bothers the hell out of me. I'm just glad that the post over at ROG is getting traction so hopefully ASUS releases firmware or something to fix it.


----------



## ssgwright

got mine today, perfect and gsync is amazing!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Actually I think it was BlurBusters that said if you're getting over your refresh rate with G-Sync enabled it actually negatively impacts input latency. I forget if that was only with CS though or all games but basically he said you should cap your fps lower then 144 because as you approach 144 fps the input latency goes up.
> 
> And yeah I think G-Sync is fine atm. The out of range thing sucks for people getting it but it's going to be fixed very soon. G-Sync definitely makes 40-50fps games feel like 100+ fps games which makes it invaluable imo. *The only thing I hate about this monitor is the inversion stuff.* I'm sensitive to that type of **** and it bothers the hell out of me. I'm just glad that the post over at ROG is getting traction so hopefully ASUS releases firmware or something to fix it.


Whats that?

Also, we should expect stuff to work even if it is new. Like you can take the high road and give the devs a break but i sure wont, if im paying a premium for a feature i expect it to work (this monitor would be like 600-650 bucks without gsync).


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> Actually I think it was BlurBusters that said if you're getting over your refresh rate with G-Sync enabled it actually negatively impacts input latency. I forget if that was only with CS though or all games but basically he said you should cap your fps lower then 144 because as you approach 144 fps the input latency goes up.
> 
> And yeah I think G-Sync is fine atm. The out of range thing sucks for people getting it but it's going to be fixed very soon. G-Sync definitely makes 40-50fps games feel like 100+ fps games which makes it invaluable imo. The only thing I hate about this monitor is the inversion stuff. I'm sensitive to that type of **** and it bothers the hell out of me. I'm just glad that the post over at ROG is getting traction so hopefully ASUS releases firmware or something to fix it.


Have you tried disabling overdrive? It was the second thing I check out on my monitor (after looking for any dead pixels). I could definitely see the lines in the inversion test spanning the entire monitor. I then dragged the browser window onto my dell ultra sharp IPS and while at first I couldn't see it eventually I could... its just VERY VERY light on the dell. Near imperceptible. When I disabled overdrive on the ROG swift the effect was greatly reduced.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whats that?
> 
> Also, we should expect stuff to work even if it is new. Like you can take the high road and give the devs a break but i sure wont, if im paying a premium for a feature i expect it to work (this monitor would be like 600-650 bucks without gsync).


http://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39742&d=1407186034
http://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39743&d=1407186214

You see the vertical lines in the muzzle flash? It's caused by inversion artifacts. It presents a little differently on each monitor but essentially that's the effect. Both swifts I've owned are effected and it seems that there are more people in the thread http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp.-in-3D-mode./page3 that owned multiple swifts that have the problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Have you tried disabling overdrive? It was the second thing I check out on my monitor (after looking for any dead pixels). I could definitely see the lines in the inversion test spanning the entire monitor. I then dragged the browser window onto my dell ultra sharp IPS and while at first I couldn't see it eventually I could... its just VERY VERY light on the dell. Near imperceptible. When I disabled overdrive on the ROG swift the effect was greatly reduced.


Yes I tried disabling overdrive on my current one at least, the other monitor I had I think it was off (pretty sure it ships as off). In that thread it was recommended there too and people still see it. I definitely think some monitors have it less than others -- or just some people are less sensitive to it in games, but either way I'm not going to RMA several times to maybe receive one that's slightly less. I'd rather just wait till ASUS makes some kind of statement on it.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whats that?
> 
> Also, we should expect stuff to work even if it is new. Like you can take the high road and give the devs a break but i sure wont, if im paying a premium for a feature i expect it to work (this monitor would be like 600-650 bucks without gsync).


True enough. Don't misunderstand me--i'm not saying these issues are OK overall. I'm simply saying as long as it can, and does get fixed then I understand the current situation. If 6 months pass and we still have massive issues then I'll get cranky.

But I completely understand your point of view. Early adopters *always* discover issues. This is nothing new... it's ok to expect better even if a bit unrealistic given the realities of bringing a new product to market. For me it's more how the company handles the issues than the issues themselves.

There are some products I won't buy first revisions of for this very reason. I never buy the first year of a new car model. I usually give it a few years. Yeah, I'm not the cool kid with the awesome new style car... but the inconvenience of dealing with recalls and bringing my car to the shop constantly outweighs the cool factor. I hope that car manufacturers release solid products from the start but I certainly don't expect it and my purchasing decisions reflect that. If anything I always expect companies to botch the first revisions of products to varying degrees.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i4mt3hwin*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39742&d=1407186034
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=39743&d=1407186214
> 
> You see the vertical lines in the muzzle flash? It's caused by inversion artifacts. It presents a little differently on each monitor but essentially that's the effect. Both swifts I've owned are effected and it seems that there are more people in the thread http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50004-PG278Q-vertical-stripes-esp.-in-3D-mode./page3 that owned multiple swifts that have the problem.
> Yes I tried disabling overdrive on my current one at least, the other monitor I had I think it was off (pretty sure it ships as off). In that thread it was recommended there too and people still see it. I definitely think some monitors have it less than others -- or just some people are less sensitive to it in games, but either way I'm not going to RMA several times to maybe receive one that's slightly less. I'd rather just wait till ASUS makes some kind of statement on it.


Mine came with it set to the middle setting out of the box. "Normal" I believe is what it was.


----------



## i4mt3hwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Mine came with it set to the middle setting out of the box. "Normal" I believe is what it was.


Ah, well I know I played around with the setting when experimenting and I did find that off showed it least, but on my monitor it's still heavily noticeable.


----------



## writer21

Can this be fixed with firmware?

I've adjusted to it by installing the asus profile for the monitor and I pushed the monitor back a bit. I noticed with tft's profile it's more noticeable. My OD setting is on normal.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Can this be fixed with firmware?
> 
> I've adjusted to it by installing the asus profile for the monitor and I pushed the monitor back a bit. I noticed with tft's profile it's more noticeable. My OD setting is on normal.


No idea. But it is present on my Dell Ultrasharp IPS. It's just so subtle that I've never noticed it before. Luckily my ROG Swift is hardly noticeable with OD set to off... I have mine set to normal currently and have yet to notice it except when using the inversion test and looking for it.

I hope that it's something that can be fixed via firmware for those who are suffering from it. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## class101

Played DayZ Standalone with SweetFX w/ eFX for 3 hours with it so far not a single issue, ALT-Tab always worked and my god everything so smooth ingame I don't really notice anymore fps loss and input lag bye bye =)

Even if I get the out of range issues at some point in some games, you ask me to go back on my old 60Hz monitor that's a big NO NO.

With latest nvidia 340.52 drivers


----------



## vlps5122

my asus rog swift pg278q mounted next to my asus pb278q, sorry for horrible picture quality, mounted everything last night will play around with color profiles today


----------



## Eugenius

I had read the review of the swift from tftcentral and agreed with them that on OD extreme the overshoot was too ugly with minimal to no gain in reduced latency. I played with it on normal. Maybe this will help...


----------



## MLJS54

So for those that have still not gotten it, what are our best options ATM?

Just wait until AMZN or Newegg gets them in stock? No ETA from both, correct?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> So for those that have still not gotten it, what are our best options ATM?
> 
> Just wait until AMZN or Newegg gets them in stock? No ETA from both, correct?


It looks like no ETA really, everything has probably been sold out now, and the next shipment is back on the slowboat


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I had read the review of the swift from tftcentral and agreed with them that on OD extreme the overshoot was too ugly with minimal to no gain in reduced latency. I played with it on normal. Maybe this will help...


Yeah I think I'm going to Normal, had tried Extreme and forgot about it until I discovered the tftcentral review, doesn't seems worth to activate, thanks for pointing out that


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> So for those that have still not gotten it, what are our best options ATM?
> 
> Just wait until AMZN or Newegg gets them in stock? No ETA from both, correct?


I'm in line at Tiger Direct, but I don't really recommend it, since they've been taking pre-orders since day one.

The day I purchased it, they said 9/13. Who knows.


----------



## pathfindercod

Mine has arrived.









http://s363.photobucket.com/user/pa...B-4DBE-A532-D147F6D9783D_zpsvzvtwag2.jpg.html


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBogard*
> 
> I'm in line at Tiger Direct, but I don't really recommend it, since they've been taking pre-orders since day one.
> 
> The day I purchased it, they said 9/13. Who knows.


I was told 9/13, and then my order was cancelled. I managed to get one from Amazon, though.


----------



## class101

Mine arrived in 18h34min since order made go beat this


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> I was told 9/13, and then my order was cancelled. I managed to get one from Amazon, though.


Lucky! I'm holding on to my Tiger Direct order for now. I just got off with another rep, whose best guess was the "third or fourth week of the month." Ouch.

If there are better options, I'm listening! I'm not very pleased with Tiger.


----------



## Sir Joseph Dirt

Got my Swift today, unfortunately I don't think I'm gonna keep it. There's about a 4 pixel bright spot on the monitor near the lower right center of the screen. Not really distracting during gaming but it's a lot more noticeable when browsing.

The g-sync and lower motion blur are nice, but I don't think I can take the trade-off. I was doing a side by side game comparison with my QNIX and the differences were noticeable, but it just doesn't "wow" me enough to want to keep it. I think it's mostly because of the bright dot.

Either way, I ordered from Newegg so now I gotta see if I can return it, unless someone here in the UK wants to buy it.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my asus rog swift pg278q mounted next to my asus pb278q, sorry for horrible picture quality, mounted everything last night will play around with color profiles today


Awesome!

Seeing as how you have the PB278Q and PG278Q side by side, can you give us an accurate representation of the overall color reproduction and image quality compared to each other?

For example, would you say that the PG278Q has 90% of the color that the PB278Q does? I'm very curious to know as I absolutely LOVED the color depth and image quality of the PB278Q.


----------



## Zepharus

IM STOCK AT AMAZON NOW. 11 LEFT GO GO GO GO

http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1409074083&sr=8-14&keywords=asus+rog+swift+pg278q&tag=hardfocom-20


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> IM STOCK AT AMAZON NOW. 11 LEFT GO GO GO GO
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1409074083&sr=8-14&keywords=asus+rog+swift+pg278q&tag=hardfocom-20


Gonesville


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Gonesville


Didn't get it during your initial post as I was too late but your post reminded me to get my page monitor running and finally scored one 30 minutes later. Huge thanks!


----------



## Descadent

go on sale swfit! i need two more lol


----------



## marcus556

people that have this monitor, what your thoughts? Is it worth the money? Im thinking about cashing in some of my BURST coin to get one....


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> people that have this monitor, what your thoughts? Is it worth the money? Im thinking about cashing in some of my BURST coin to get one....


In my opinion....

Absolutely, hands down, no question WORTH.

It's a fantastic monitor.. probably one of if not the best I've ever owned and I've owned quite a few. Keep in mind I don't use my computer for design work... straight up gaming, browsing and some programming.


----------



## ErockR32

Does anyone think a displayport switch will still allow me to run gsync 144hz and everything? I use my current monitor for my xbox one also as I hate using a TV ( 55") for gaming.

I am going to be replacing my current 24" 144hz asus with this one tomorrow.


----------



## Malinkadink




----------



## pbandjay18

I'm in line at B&H. Do you recommend waiting for B&H to get stock, or ordering from amazon, which says it's getting stock on september 24? (assuming I'm willing to pay the extra for the price gouged amazon one)


----------



## MrBogard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbandjay18*
> 
> I'm in line at B&H. Do you recommend waiting for B&H to get stock, or ordering from amazon, which says it's getting stock on september 24? (assuming I'm willing to pay the extra for the price gouged amazon one)


Monitor Amazon's page. They keep stealth dropping stock. Stay in line at B&H in the meantime. That ETA is for the current default seller, which is not Amazon. Amazon's stock is $799 + free shipping.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> Does anyone think a displayport switch will still allow me to run gsync 144hz and everything? I use my current monitor for my xbox one also as I hate using a TV ( 55") for gaming.
> 
> I am going to be replacing my current 24" 144hz asus with this one tomorrow.


i assume you mean mst hub?

no you need to be directly hooked up by dp to the graphics card to get 144hz by itself, no hubs or anything support 144hz @ 1440p with other monitors also hooked up to the hub


----------



## ErockR32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i assume you mean mst hub?
> 
> no you need to be directly hooked up by dp to the graphics card to get 144hz by itself, no hubs or anything support 144hz @ 1440p with other monitors also hooked up to the hub


ok so I will just get http://www.microcenter.com/product/422091/UltraAV_DisplayPort_11_to_HDMI_14_Active_Adapter for my xbox one and swap em when I need to get on xbox


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> ok so I will just get http://www.microcenter.com/product/422091/UltraAV_DisplayPort_11_to_HDMI_14_Active_Adapter for my xbox one and swap em when I need to get on xbox


Why so you can get an ugly image by running 1080p on a 1440 native monitor? Just keep the 1080p 144hz that you have alongside the swift


----------



## ErockR32

I can return my monitor and get back the 299 for it ... I had 3 of these in portrait until I heard about this monitor so i returned 2 and this one I will return also. I might just get a cheaper 24" asus monitor since xbox is only 60 hz 1080


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> I can return my monitor and get back the 299 for it ... I had 3 of these in portrait until I heard about this monitor so i returned 2 and this one I will return also. I might just get a cheaper 24" asus monitor since xbox is only 60 hz 1080


I assume you're using the VG248QE? I have one myself and its great, minus the awful grainy coating which does bug me a bit, but for me personally the colors are quite alright and i can deal with the color shift due to it being a tn.

You can most definitely opt for a cheaper 60hz 1080p monitor, but if you do pc gaming alongside some console gaming i'd just stick with 1 144hz 1080p monitor or 2 if you like having a second screen. The reason i say keep a 144hz is because on a PC you'll take advantage of that refresh rate and on a console you'll have the super fast response time which believe me, it helps, especially if you're at all competitive.


----------



## ErockR32

I am getting the 27 for my pc and I can use whatever for second monitor for xbox one ( Competitive Fifa , Destiny , Forza )

I have a samsung 2048 x 1152 monitor next to me also. Really wanted to have only 2 monitors on my desk but whatever I had 4 before so not such a big deal


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> ok so I will just get http://www.microcenter.com/product/422091/UltraAV_DisplayPort_11_to_HDMI_14_Active_Adapter for my xbox one and swap em when I need to get on xbox


adapters won't work as they are not bidirectional. you need a hdmi to dp converter. there is one on amazon for like 75 and you can only run 720p since swift has no scaler and 720 is half the res of 1440


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> adapters won't work as they are not bidirectional. you need a hdmi to dp converter. there is one on amazon for like 75 and you can only run 720p since swift has no scaler and 720 is half the res of 1440


Even worse than i thought! lol


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> people that have this monitor, what your thoughts? Is it worth the money? Im thinking about cashing in some of my BURST coin to get one....


My nickels worth opinion...After gaming and browsing with it 6 days now and running tons of tests, YES. It is worth it.
It replaced a very sharp 24" BenQ MVPA panel that I also enjoyed. The biggest bonus is how it literally feels like SLI all on its own. It makes 40-50 fps feel like much more. Very smooth game play even down to 30 in my eyes. I'm running a single 780 Classified and its looks great and smooth. It's GSync that's doing this because I would get stutter and choppiness at this resolution scaled on the BenQ.

The only negative...and I've already become accustomed to it, is the TN panel viewing angle issue. Its noticeable, but its the price we pay for the time being.

Thankful to God, I received one that (other than the viewing angle) has zero issues. Again, worth the price of admission and to me its nearly as big a hardware change as SSD's...and I'll never build another PC without an SSD.


----------



## DRen72

*Something Noteworthy*:

...but a bit off topic, I just realized in Metro 2033 Redux that when I enable SSAA 0.5, it nearly doubles my framerates. I didn't expect that because it improves the look too. So, (to be on topic) Metro 2033 on a single 780 Classified is 100% playable at the PG278Q resolution.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> *Something Noteworthy*:
> 
> ...but a bit off topic, I just realized in Metro 2033 Redux that when I enable *SSAA 0.5*, it nearly doubles my framerates. I didn't expect that because it improves the look too. So, (to be on topic) Metro 2033 on a single 780 Classified is 100% playable at the PG278Q resolution.


SSAA @ 0.5x means the game is rendered at 1/2 resolution instead of the full 1440P. That's why your FPS jumps.

The lowest setting should be "SSAA Off."









On a more somber note, this monitor is almost impossible to get.

I've been trying to find it for the past 10 days to no avail.

I cannot believe how horrid ASUS has handled the launch of this thing. I have NEVER had so much trouble getting a product before.

Really ticks me off!


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> To some people spouting off about colour accuracy and then quoting colorimeter readings, read and learn - http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/7460#post_22788488.
> 
> There is a difference between what a little device looking at a small patch sees when sitting perfectly perpendicular compared to your eyes viewing different sections of the screen at different angles. Learn it, move on and stop talking about 'colour accuracy' if you fail to grasp this simple concept.
> 
> The PB278Q does have one of the poorest factory calibrations seen on a modern IPS-type monitor, however. Enhanced phosphor backlight with no corrections in place for that plus native 2.4 gamma. Designed for deep and vibrant colours, not accurate ones.


Those people spouting off about color accuracy and quoting meter readings also have several IPS screens, have had many other monitor technologies over different eras, and are used to viewing before and after calibration results.

The color accuracy on the PG278Q _looks_ quite good too. The effects of TN are obvious, it is true, but the screen still _looks_ accurate. It isn't only the meter readings that are causing me to compliment the color accuracy of this TN, something I never expected to do.

The TN viewing angle color shift is enough of a problem that you wouldn't want to do color critical work on it but compared to the errors present in most of the un-calibrated screens out there it is minor.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Those people spouting off about color accuracy and quoting meter readings also have several IPS screens, have had many other monitor technologies over different eras, and are used to viewing before and after calibration results.
> 
> The color accuracy on the PG278Q _looks_ quite good too. The effects of TN are obvious, it is true, but the screen still _looks_ accurate. It isn't only the meter readings that are causing me to compliment the color accuracy of this TN, something I never expected to do.
> 
> The TN viewing angle color shift is enough of a problem that you wouldn't want to do color critical work on it but compared to the errors present in most of the un-calibrated screens out there it is minor.


It was not really a personal dig at you. It is a recurring thing I see mentioned about this monitor and what you say above does not apply to a lot of these people. Sort of "wow - look at those low DeltaE's. Such accurate colours". A lot of people are basing their understanding of 'colour accuracy' off flawed logic or a simple misunderstanding of the bigger picture. Some people don't _understand_ what is being measured when a reviewer or user looks at 'accuracy' using a colorimeter and don't understand the limitations.

As mentioned the PB278Q is a poor example for comparison - to my trained eye it does not look 'accurate', it looks wrong. But compare the SWIFT to most recent AH-IPS, PLS or AHVA models and the accuracy falls short regardless of how well calibrated it is. If you were able to assess a shade at the bottom of the screen and compared to the top, as the eye sees it, the DeltaEs would not be so pretty at all (way above 3 in some cases). Compare the top to the bottom, even greater deviation.

Again I must stress that ASUS have done a brilliant job at calibrating this and have allowed the monitor to represent shades reasonably accurately on the whole. But if somebody talks about colour accuracy as a positive thing they shouldn't overlook this. I appreciate you haven't overlooked this personally, but that doesn't apply to everyone.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> SSAA @ 0.5x means the game is rendered at 1/2 resolution instead of the full 1440P. That's why your FPS jumps.
> 
> The lowest setting should be "SSAA Off."


Thanks. I had to do some research on what it actually does and its a clever AA method for sure.
Hope the 880 series or whatever NVidia calls the next ones, delivers.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG*
> 
> I got my Swift on saturday, shipment arrived a week early! Retired my XL2410T.
> 
> Such a beautiful monitor and couldn't be happier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> SSAA @ 0.5x means the game is rendered at 1/2 resolution instead of the full 1440P. That's why your FPS jumps.
> 
> The lowest setting should be "SSAA Off."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more somber note, this monitor is almost impossible to get.
> 
> I've been trying to find it for the past 10 days to no avail.
> 
> I cannot believe how horrid ASUS has handled the launch of this thing. I have NEVER had so much trouble getting a product before.
> 
> Really ticks me off!


ALL asus launches suck, lord only knows why.....

They could have cleaned out the ENTIRE market with 780ti matrix's and the swift BUT....

They release the matrix's right next to the 880 launch...FAIL

And I'm pretty fed up playing hide-and-go-swift

Happily I've been using the time trying out projectors and 1080p at 150inches > 1440p at 27 inches

Unfortunately, I can't seem to find any 1080p 120hz projectors, and g-sync isn't even a consideration


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It was not really a personal dig at you. It is a recurring thing I see mentioned about this monitor and what you say above does not apply to a lot of these people. Sort of "wow - look at those low DeltaE's. Such accurate colours". A lot of people are basing their understanding of 'colour accuracy' off flawed logic or a simple misunderstanding of the bigger picture. Some people don't _understand_ what is being measured when a reviewer or user looks at 'accuracy' using a colorimeter and don't understand the limitations.
> 
> As mentioned the PB278Q is a poor example for comparison - to my trained eye it does not look 'accurate', it looks wrong. But compare the SWIFT to most recent AH-IPS, PLS or AHVA models and the accuracy falls short regardless of how well calibrated it is. If you were able to assess a shade at the bottom of the screen and compared to the top, as the eye sees it, the DeltaEs would not be so pretty at all (way above 3 in some cases). Compare the top to the bottom, even greater deviation.
> 
> Again I must stress that ASUS have done a brilliant job at calibrating this and have allowed the monitor to represent shades reasonably accurately on the whole. But if somebody talks about colour accuracy as a positive thing they shouldn't overlook this. I appreciate you haven't overlooked this personally, but that doesn't apply to everyone.


Well it is also flawed to say because the top and bottom of the screen is up to 15 dE color accuracy means nothing. In the center where you pay the most attention it is very good, if you move your head the top is good too.









People keep going too far each way but I emphasize the accuracy because TNs are supposed to have terrible color and I have been pleasantly surprised moving from an IPS. But yes, it really is a TN, only better not fixed, and the lack of uniformity of the TN is unpleasant in its own way. This one seems to have the most trouble with green vs red at angles. I notice the largest shifts in yellows and oranges, especially darker oranges.

I would expect any factory calibrated AH-IPS, PLS or AHVA panel to have more accurate colors in practice due to having uniform colors, but it is also easy to see 30+ dE on an un-calibrated IPS (or anything) and you see it even in the center of the screen. I don't think I have ever heard of a factory calibrated TN before. It is a weird idea, I'll give you that, but worth it for 144 Hz and G-sync with something like color accuracy.









Though I would take a factory calibrated 4K 60Hz IPS/VA with G-sync for any amount that I could actually get someone to lend me.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Well it is also flawed to say because the top and bottom of the screen is up to 15 dE color accuracy means nothing. In the center where you pay the most attention it is very good, if you move your head the top is good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People keep going too far each way but I emphasize the accuracy because TNs are supposed to have terrible color and I have been pleasantly surprised moving from an IPS. But yes, it really is a TN, only better not fixed, and the lack of uniformity of the TN is unpleasant in its own way. This one seems to have the most trouble with green vs red at angles. I notice the largest shifts in yellows and oranges, especially darker oranges.
> 
> I would expect any factory calibrated AH-IPS, PLS or AHVA panel to have more accurate colors in practice due to having uniform colors, but it is also easy to see 30+ dE on an un-calibrated IPS (or anything) and you see it even in the center of the screen. I don't think I have ever heard of a factory calibrated TN before. It is a weird idea, I'll give you that, but worth it for 144 Hz and G-sync with something like color accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I would take a factory calibrated 4K 60Hz IPS/VA with G-sync for any amount that I could actually get someone to lend me.


I know not every user is as sensitive to such variation and given the intended uses of this monitor I completely agree it's not exactly a big issue. I just think it's important people understand the 'full story'. I personally still use a Samsung S27A750D as one of my gaming monitors and really enjoy it. I would _prefer_ that it had the colour consistency of IPS, but not at the expense of responsiveness. The SWIFT brings so much to the table and the excellent factory calibration is really the icing on the cake. A very exciting monitor.


----------



## ssgwright

if you're willing to pay www.gmarket.co.kr but it aint cheap. They ship world wide and they have a bunch in stock. I got mine the other day (first in Korea to have g-sync lol) and it's perfect.


----------



## aaronjb

Has anyone found a suitable modeline for an xorg.conf?


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> *Something Noteworthy*:
> 
> ...but a bit off topic, I just realized in Metro 2033 Redux that when I enable SSAA 0.5, it nearly doubles my framerates. I didn't expect that because it improves the look too. So, (to be on topic) Metro 2033 on a single 780 Classified is 100% playable at the PG278Q resolution.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> My nickels worth opinion...After gaming and browsing with it 6 days now and running tons of tests, YES. It is worth it.
> It replaced a very sharp 24" BenQ MVPA panel that I also enjoyed. The biggest bonus is how it literally feels like SLI all on its own. It makes 40-50 fps feel like much more. Very smooth game play even down to 30 in my eyes. I'm running a single 780 Classified and its looks great and smooth. It's GSync that's doing this because I would get stutter and choppiness at this resolution scaled on the BenQ.
> 
> The only negative...and I've already become accustomed to it, is the TN panel viewing angle issue. Its noticeable, but its the price we pay for the time being.
> 
> Thankful to God, I received one that (other than the viewing angle) has zero issues. Again, worth the price of admission and to me its nearly as big a hardware change as SSD's...and I'll never build another PC without an SSD.


See the only issue i have with buying this monitor is that i already have a 1440p monitor so visually i know what it looks like at those resolutions, but im looking at G-Sync and the 144hz at that res and wondering if buying the monitor at 7-800+ is justifiable. Burst coin is gonna have to go up before i can get my hands on one


----------



## Eugenius

This thing is worth it. I absolutely love it. Have no issues and no dead pixels.

I had to stalk all the usual websites to snag one though.

Same goes for the RVE I just got. Been a busy week or so building this new x99 setup.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> See the only issue i have with buying this monitor is that i already have a 1440p monitor so visually i know what it looks like at those resolutions, but im looking at G-Sync and the 144hz at that res and wondering if buying the monitor at 7-800+ is justifiable. Burst coin is gonna have to go up before i can get my hands on one


yes it's worth it... i dropped 3x 1440p for this and the way the swift plays is so damn smoother with 144hz and gsync. it's a different experience


----------



## HonoredShadow

You guys using default setup or are you changing things other than the brightness. Looks pretty good straight out of the box.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Seeing as how you have the PB278Q and PG278Q side by side, can you give us an accurate representation of the overall color reproduction and image quality compared to each other?
> 
> For example, would you say that the PG278Q has 90% of the color that the PB278Q does? I'm very curious to know as I absolutely LOVED the color depth and image quality of the PB278Q.


i am not a color guru by any means, but after color calibrating both according to tftcentral's reccomendations they are both very good


----------



## Creator

Playing some Planetside 2, it definitely feels like I've upgraded a CPU or GPU, because the game just feels so much better with this monitor. Loving it! No tearing is amazing. It's almost like my eyes don't believe it and "something if off", but in such an awesome way. Thank you Nvidia and ASUS for this!

The colors are great on this TN. I have a U2713HM right next to it, and they are comparable. The Dell still has the better still image, but the ASUS blows it away with motion. It's a big, big difference compared to all the other 6+2bit TN panels. I have a 1080p BenQ 144Hz, and it's a 6+2bit TN panel, and it's colors were crap.

The only downside to this monitor is the AG coating is very visible to me against light backgrounds with 3-4feet of the monitor. It looks crosshatched. The U2713HM has the best AG coating of any monitor I've ever used (like it's not even there at all).

I'm happy to leave 1080p on the PC behind for good.


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone have the link to microcenter please


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i am not a color guru by any means, but after color calibrating both according to tftcentral's reccomendations they are both very good


Here is what I just posted in the Owners Club Thread(spoiler below). I had some clouding when the screen was black like most users and the colors were a tad better than TN prior to what I set below. Obv everyones mileage will vary especially with the Brightness setting. Also still mastering this display but I can say coming from 144hz 1080 and 120hz 1440 QNIX the Swift beats them hands down. I have yet to experience the "No Signal" issue as well and will advise if I do.

TLDR I love this display










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Brightness 50 and the ICC profile from ASUS support and my clouding is basically gone. Colors look a bit better nothing to flip out over though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to try and pencil in a few hours for BF4 to see if I get that no signal issue. Are there certain parameters I should have to test?
> Was planning on 144hz G Sync On and either in game V Sync to clamp my meager single Ti to 144FPS(that is how it works as I understand it) but I could clamp it in the config. Don't mind dropping it down to 120hz at all either if need be just don't want to play at 60.
> 
> My settings are all High and HBAO enabled. No MSAA and FXAA(post) at Low. FOV is 70 for now.
> 
> Single Card, Single Monitor and the latest drivers on a brand new rig brand new installs. Win 7
> 
> Anyone without the issue in BF4 I would love to know your settings


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Here is what I just posted in the Owners Club Thread(spoiler below). I had some clouding when the screen was black like most users and the colors were a tad better than TN prior to what I set below. Obv everyones mileage will vary especially with the Brightness setting. Also still mastering this display but I can say coming from 144hz 1080 and 120hz 1440 QNIX the Swift beats them hands down. I have yet to experience the "No Signal" issue as well and will advise if I do.
> 
> TLDR I love this display


Just a note, for Gsync to work properly, you should have in-game Vsync set to "off." The nVidia drivers handle the rest.


----------



## Malinkadink

So i saw my nearest microcenter in new jersey paterson had 1 in stock, i tried calling to reserve it and then go grab it, but no one picked up the phone after 1 minute of just ringing so i said screw it and went there. The guy had a hard time finding it but eventually found it and said it was on order / web order so he couldn't sell it to me, says the web orders open up around 4/5am, but how is that possible when it clearly says in store only and you cant add to cart whether its in stock or out of stock is irrelevant.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/ROG_Swift_PG278Q_27_WQHD_LED_Monitor?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email#

Pretty pissed i wasted almost 2 hours going there and back with no results....

Also B&H charged me for the swift i ordered from them on the 26th on September 1st, but still no damn news about when the hell they'll get it


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Just a note, for Gsync to work properly, you should have in-game Vsync set to "off." The nVidia drivers handle the rest.


AFAIK (could be wrong) if V sync is on in game it will just cap the FPS to the refresh rate so basically just an FPS limiter. Disabling it in game would let the framerate go as high as possible. Either way G Sync still does it's thing.

Please correct me if I am wrong haven't had time to OC anything yet and don't have an Overlay to monitor FPS installed yet either.


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> So i saw my nearest microcenter in new jersey paterson had 1 in stock, i tried calling to reserve it and then go grab it, but no one picked up the phone after 1 minute of just ringing so i said screw it and went there. The guy had a hard time finding it but eventually found it and said it was on order / web order so he couldn't sell it to me, says the web orders open up around 4/5am, but how is that possible when it clearly says in store only and you cant add to cart whether its in stock or out of stock is irrelevant.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/ROG_Swift_PG278Q_27_WQHD_LED_Monitor?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email#
> 
> Pretty pissed i wasted almost 2 hours going there and back with no results....
> 
> Also B&H charged me for the swift i ordered from them on the 26th on September 1st, but still no damn news about when the hell they'll get it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> AFAIK (could be wrong) if V sync is on in game it will just cap the FPS to the refresh rate so basically just an FPS limiter. Disabling it in game would let the framerate go as high as possible. Either way G Sync still does it's thing.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong haven't had time to OC anything yet and don't have an Overlay to monitor FPS installed yet either.


That is incorrect. Gsync replaces Vsync at the driver level, and will cap the frame rate to the refresh rate of the monitor the same way that Vsync does. There is no need to have both on, and doing so may be detrimental to performance.

If the game has a built in framerate limiter, its actually best to use that and set the limit to a little bit less than max to ensure the best experience. I limit BF4 to 140FPS, for example. Gsync really only shines in the 45-80FPS range anyway, from my experience with it since February when I installed my DIY kit.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> That is incorrect. Gsync replaces Vsync at the driver level, and will cap the frame rate to the refresh rate of the monitor the same way that Vsync does. There is no need to have both on, and doing so may be detrimental to performance.
> 
> If the game has a built in framerate limiter, its actually best to use that and set the limit to a little bit less than max to ensure the best experience. I limit BF4 to 140FPS, for example. Gsync really only shines in the 45-80FPS range anyway, from my experience with it since February when I installed my DIY kit.


Actually Nvidia fixed G-sync so now it limits itself to just under the max refresh rate so you do not need to set built in frame rate limiters anymore. There is also a cool option in the Nvidia control panel where it will use the max refresh rate for G-sync no matter what you have the refresh rate set to.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> That is incorrect. Gsync replaces Vsync at the driver level, and will cap the frame rate to the refresh rate of the monitor the same way that Vsync does. There is no need to have both on, and doing so may be detrimental to performance.
> 
> If the game has a built in framerate limiter, its actually best to use that and set the limit to a little bit less than max to ensure the best experience. I limit BF4 to 140FPS, for example. Gsync really only shines in the 45-80FPS range anyway, from my experience with it since February when I installed my DIY kit.


Awesome thanks for correction! and advice


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Actually Nvidia fixed G-sync so now it limits itself to just under the max refresh rate so you do not need to set built in frame rate limiters anymore. There is also a cool option in the Nvidia control panel where it will use the max refresh rate for G-sync no matter what you have the refresh rate set to.


Interesting, I wasn't aware of that change. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Interesting, I wasn't aware of that change. Thanks for the info.


Me neither.

Asmodian - sorry to be a pain, but is there a driver change log or something else from Nvidia confirming this? Would be a nice addition if it's the case.


----------



## Malinkadink

Anyone with a B&H order that's still waiting for their swift bother B&H recently? I was already charged for mine a few days ago but no shipping info of any sort. I'm thinking of just cancelling with them and waiting a few months to let the dust settle a little and get one when there's adequate stock and driver issues are resolved, as well as possibly any manufacturing issues.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> Interesting, I wasn't aware of that change. Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither.
> 
> Asmodian - sorry to be a pain, but is there a driver change log or something else from Nvidia confirming this? Would be a nice addition if it's the case.
Click to expand...

Well I have been unable to find Nvidia talking about it but it is pretty easy to see. If you load up Fraps you see a max 14X where the X is a blurry combination of 2, 3, and 4 with G-sync but you see a solid 4 with V-sync.

You can see a few of us discuss it here as well:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1455299/asus-rog-swift-pg278q-discussion-thread/6300_20#post_22756957


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Anyone with a B&H order that's still waiting for their swift bother B&H recently? I was already charged for mine a few days ago but no shipping info of any sort. I'm thinking of just cancelling with them and waiting a few months to let the dust settle a little and get one when there's adequate stock and driver issues are resolved, as well as possibly any manufacturing issues.


Weird. I ordered on the 18th, no charge.


----------



## xaanix

Swift arrived today from Newegg. Brand new (not open box sold as new as some other gentleman reported). And... no dead pixels









It was strange that the monitor seemed to default to a 60 hz setting (with gsync on) I was thinking my games were frame limiting somehow at first. 120hz for gsync should be the default. Once i fixed this in the monitor, the thing is performing terrific, as expected. The bezel really is very small, it's hard to appreciate with photos.

I was coming from a 120hz display, so running at 60 fps felt noticeably worse.

Played, CS:Go, Starcraft 2, and league so far. Especially in starcraft, gsync and the fast response, and higher resolution makes for a terrific experience compared to my old displays


----------



## MattBee

Hi all, I bought the PG278Q and am having a strange problem.

When i set it to 120hz its keeps going black then coming good with an error message saying display link port faiure- cannot set request rez blh blah. But in 60hz its fine.
In 144 hz the whole screen flickers heaps fast.

I use a r9 290, ill uninstall the drivers and reinstall see what happens.
I will get nvidias next gen gpu when it comes out.

So I uninstalled drivers and stil ldoes it, just flashs black every few seconds


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hi all, I bought the PG278Q and am having a strange problem.
> 
> When i set it to 120hz its keeps going black then coming good with an error message saying display link port faiure- cannot set request rez blh blah. But in 60hz its fine.
> In 144 hz the whole screen flickers heaps fast.
> 
> I use a r9 290, ill uninstall the drivers and reinstall see what happens.
> I will get nvidias next gen gpu when it comes out.
> 
> So I uninstalled drivers and stil ldoes it, just flashs black every few seconds


Found a thread of people having same problems http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?51175-no-120hz-or-144hz-options-on-Rog-Swift seems amd related unfortunately


----------



## mrgamer81

Check the dp cable, I had the same problem, where amd catalyst wil pup up with error message. I have 290x crossfire and it can only do 120hz(stable)


----------



## MattBee

Well thank you both very much, i removed driver with ddu and reinstalled, it does appear that 120hz is now stable.
I am very very impressed with this monitor.
When the next gen nvidia cards come out ill buy one for gsync


----------



## Fuzzysham

Well, I happened to refresh Amazon at 0657 EST this morning and the monitor was in stock at Amazon so I immediately ordered it for delivery tomorrow. Less than ten minutes later is was again sold out. Reminds me of when the iPhone 3G came out and how hard it was for people to get those.


----------



## ACallander

I remember the iPhone madness, worked at an Apple store and man was it a zoo!

Well I'm awaiting this monitor to pick up at my local MicroCenter so no rush on my end.

*Off Topic* With the new iPhone/iWatch coming out.. wonder how much of a mad house that will be!


----------



## MattBee

The monitor is easly best upgrade ive done in years, even better then the ssd transition


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> Swift arrived today from Newegg. Brand new (not open box sold as new as some other gentleman reported). And... no dead pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was strange that the monitor seemed to default to a 60 hz setting (with gsync on) I was thinking my games were frame limiting somehow at first. 120hz for gsync should be the default. Once i fixed this in the monitor, the thing is performing terrific, as expected. The bezel really is very small, it's hard to appreciate with photos.
> 
> I was coming from a 120hz display, so running at 60 fps felt noticeably worse.
> 
> Played, CS:Go, Starcraft 2, and league so far. Especially in starcraft, gsync and the fast response, and higher resolution makes for a terrific experience compared to my old displays


Jesus! whats going on in that house.. Kid crushing the swift.. dog attack in the back? someone call the police!


----------



## xaanix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Jesus! whats going on in that house.. Kid crushing the swift.. dog attack in the back? someone call the police!


They were all as excited about the swift's arrival as I was!

At this point i have about 5 hours of gaming on it -- met expectations in every way. Smoother, sharper (resolution), bigger, and better colors than my old 120hz TNs. I'm a happy man. Now I just need to get 2 more of them


----------



## Fuzzysham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> I remember the iPhone madness, worked at an Apple store and man was it a zoo!


I waited in line for like 13 hours in 2009 for the iPhone 3G. In retrospect, easily one of the stupider things I've done. Once you wait in line for long enough, you think "Well, I've waited this long, I might as well continue."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Well I'm awaiting this monitor to pick up at my local MicroCenter so no rush on my end.


I wish my local Microcenter had it. Mine is Fairfax, VA and I have yet to see it in stock there. I'm glad Amazon had it though.


----------



## jake51

Is it too early to talk about a new and updated version








I'll be getting a new computer early next year and maybe the successor to this monitor


----------



## xaanix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> I waited in line for like 13 hours in 2009 for the iPhone 3G. In retrospect, easily one of the stupider things I've done. Once you wait in line for long enough, you think "Well, I've waited this long, I might as well continue."


In economics this is called a sunk cost. Lots of people fall prey to this dynamic but it is a human failing to do so. Once i realized that the B&H shipment was completely MIA, i backordered on Newegg. It was a mere 2 days before it shipped. My only regret is the sales tax charged, so it cost me more than B&H (which would have had no tax), but at least i got the monitor already. I think those B&H folks are still waiting? Honestly i don't think I would order any new computer hardware from them again, despite having a good experience with them for other (photographic) equipment.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> Swift arrived today from Newegg. Brand new (not open box sold as new as some other gentleman reported). And... no dead pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was strange that the monitor seemed to default to a 60 hz setting (with gsync on) I was thinking my games were frame limiting somehow at first. 120hz for gsync should be the default. Once i fixed this in the monitor, the thing is performing terrific, as expected. The bezel really is very small, it's hard to appreciate with photos.
> 
> I was coming from a 120hz display, so running at 60 fps felt noticeably worse.
> 
> Played, CS:Go, Starcraft 2, and league so far. Especially in starcraft, gsync and the fast response, and higher resolution makes for a terrific experience compared to my old displays


is the black dog a Chiweenie?


----------



## Asus11

I keep getting out of range shiz, reinstalled drivers still no go, G sync is not even listed in the control panel lol


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaanix*
> 
> In economics this is called a sunk cost. Lots of people fall prey to this dynamic but it is a human failing to do so. Once i realized that the B&H shipment was completely MIA, i backordered on Newegg. It was a mere 2 days before it shipped. My only regret is the sales tax charged, so it cost me more than B&H (which would have had no tax), but at least i got the monitor already. I think those B&H folks are still waiting? Honestly i don't think I would order any new computer hardware from them again, despite having a good experience with them for other (photographic) equipment.


Yeah, im waiting for B&H still, and will continue to do so until they ship, or microcenter gets more again. I really dont fancy paying shipping and $70 in tax on newegg/amazon. I can wait


----------



## TANN3R

Got my monitor in on Wednesday! I was worried it might have some dead pixels but it's perfect as far as I can tell! CSGO is so much better on a 144hz monitor compared to my 60hz TN. View angle are very good, much better than my previous monitor.

Overall I'm happy with the monitor and can't see myself upgrading anytime soon!


----------



## NoobasaurusWrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I keep getting out of range shiz, reinstalled drivers still no go, G sync is not even listed in the control panel lol


When you reinstalled, did you check "advanced," then "clean install?" I had to do that to fix my issues.


----------



## Fallendreams

I've been using my Swift monitor for like 1 week now. And my experience of the monitor is very good but, yesterday when I was playing CS GO start flashing like crazy and Blurry text. After exiting out game it started doing on my desktop and everything. Try re installing drivers, unplugging and plugging the monitor back in, and quitting background programs. Then went into the bios start flashing inside there. First i thought it was my eyes, but i asked my girlfriend and she saw it as well. I've been testing on other computers to see if it was my setup that was wrong. But they all have the same problem. And i realized that it only shows when im going at 2560x1440 @ 144hz. If im turning down the Hz to 100hz -60hz the effect is not that visible, but it's there. At 60Hz @ 1920x1080p problem doesn't exist at all.

Anyone else have this problem ? I just started RMA process with Newegg for a replacement and ship it out today. I guess I will be waiting for a long time.


----------



## xaanix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> is the black dog a Chiweenie?


Nope, it's a real mutt! Just rescued her from the pound on 8/8/14


----------



## falcon2099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ROG 4K Gsync monitor.
> 
> Yeah man, I'm also willing to refinance my apartment


Me too! I def need an upgraded screen.


----------



## Zepharus

I think for the first time ever, I got a PERFECT display. Zero dead pixels, ZERO backlight bleed and the most uniform panel I have ever seen. I hit the lottery. Pics due it no justice as the black one is completely deep black . I am going to take a dump and call it a night!

https://imageshack.com/i/f0Pm8clNj
https://imageshack.com/i/exo6Ounbj


----------



## ErockR32

This monitor is very very nice for sure. Anyone have some optimized settings for color / brightness etc yet ?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> This monitor is very very nice for sure. Anyone have some optimized settings for color / brightness etc yet ?


yes it's in the thread and in the owners thread


----------



## Gunslinger.

Anyone else getting "out of range" black screens?

Also, in the NV driver control panel, isn't there a section or reference to G-Sync somewhere? Speaking of 340.52


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I keep getting out of range shiz, reinstalled drivers still no go, G sync is not even listed in the control panel lol


Same here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoobasaurusWrex*
> 
> When you reinstalled, did you check "advanced," then "clean install?" I had to do that to fix my issues.


Yes, multiple times so far tonight, still no go for me.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Same here.
> Yes, multiple times so far tonight, still no go for me.


mine is working again now

try disconnecting the DP cable from your PC for a few seconds then reconnecting


----------



## Descadent

new video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTZCBi0h7M8


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> new video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTZCBi0h7M8


$4400 for just GPUs and monitors, lol yeah......... no ty


----------



## Descadent

price will be less when next nvidia gpu's have multi dp's so you won't need a 3rd card


----------



## Hasty

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> price will be less when next nvidia gpu's have multi dp's so you won't need a 3rd card


Even that 3way 780ti SLI is way under-powered for the task of running this resolution at acceptable frame-rate.
He said he's getting 30-70fps and he hinted that he's not pushing the graphical options to the max.

Playing on a 144Hz screen at 30-70fps is criminal.


----------



## spin5000

If I could game with triple 1080p monitors on a single Radeon HD 7970, then I'm sure I can manage with triple 1440p on a GTX 980 (if physically possible). At the very least there should be 2 DP / mini-DP ports so that Nvidia only "forces" us to go with "regular" 2x SLI, but who the **** wants to deal with 3 GPUs?

I'd also LOVE to have all 3 of my current Asus VG248QE monitors hooked up via native DP to DP. I had almost no tearing, with any game at any framerate and during any sort of framerate fluctuations, while I had all 3 of my monitors hooked up to a single Asus AMD Radeon HD 7970 Matrix Platinum using all native DP to DP. Stutters due to framerate fluctuation? Yes, of course, but pretty much no tearing. Now I'm back in a tearing warzone with my Nvidia GTX 780 Tis regardless of having all 3 monitors hooked up to just one GPU or to both (SLI), and regardless of output setup combos (all monitors dual-link DVI, 1 of them DP, 2 of them DP, etc.).

Something about all 3 monitors being hooked-up using native DP/mini-DP to native DP/mini-DP on a single GPU (AMD 7970 Matrix) made for the most beautiful *(in terms of screen-tearing)* non-vsync experience I have ever had in my life of PC gaming.

Non-Vsync IQ is extremely important to me; the hardcore racing sims I play cannot be driven at the same level (both speed and consistency wise) when using vsync, as they can when not using vsync. This is due to vsync-induced input lag, and occurs even when trying all the known methods of minimizing vsync-induced input lag (such as 118/119 fps limiters, double/triple buffering, etc.). For all other games, though, Vsync is just fine and preferred due to it's sheer IQ beauty.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*


Even that 3way 780ti SLI is way under-powered for the task of running this resolution at acceptable frame-rate.
He said he's getting 30-70fps and he hinted that he's not pushing the graphical options to the max.

Playing on a 144Hz screen at 30-70fps is criminal.[/quote]

We don't know to what extent the graphical settings are turned up, for all we know hes running some for of AA which would be more criminal at that huge resolution. Regardless of that though games will all perform differently fps wise, not only effected by the intensity of the graphical settings but how well the drivers are tuned for that particular game. Also 30-70fps will feel plenty smooth and playable thanks to gsyncs magical ways although this should be common knowledge now for gsync informed individuals


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Even that 3way 780ti SLI is way under-powered for the task of running this resolution at acceptable frame-rate.
> He said he's getting 30-70fps and he hinted that he's not pushing the graphical options to the max.
> 
> Playing on a 144Hz screen at 30-70fps is criminal.


i've been running 7680x1440 for two years with 670s then 780 ti's and 2 290x... you don't need 3. and gsync definitely means you won't need 3. Beccause of gsync there is nowt need to hit 144fps constantly whether it's single or triple monitors that's beauty of it. not to mention next gen cards will end up being faster anyways


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> I think for the first time ever, I got a PERFECT display. Zero dead pixels, ZERO backlight bleed and the most uniform panel I have ever seen. I hit the lottery. Pics due it no justice as the black one is completely deep black . I am going to take a dump and call it a night!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0Pm8clNj
> https://imageshack.com/i/exo6Ounbj


Very nice!

Where/when did you get the monitor? I still can't seem to find it anywhere!


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i've been running 7680x1440 for two years with 670s then 780 ti's and 2 290x... you don't need 3. and gsync definitely means you won't need 3. Beccause of gsync there is nowt need to hit 144fps constantly whether it's single or triple monitors that's beauty of it. not to mention next gen cards will end up being faster anyways


I believe that it's a requirement to have a 1-to-1 match between GPU and display count to use NVidia surround with the Swift.


----------



## skilly

Hi everyone!

My X-Star DP2710 Glossy just died on me, I've had it for about a year. Maybe it's fixable, maybe not, I haven't had a chance to take it apart yet. But I loved it and I'm wondering if I should buy another one or not. I had it OC'd to 110hz most of the time.

Basically, I was really curious about the people who were X-Star DP2710 or Qnix 2710 owners and have made the jump to the Swift. How does it feel? Is it worth spending the extra cash on the Swift?

This monitor will be a daily driver for me for work, I'll be on the desktop a lot. I've read a few posts about a grainy look on the desktop and that's a real concern for me. For anyone who made the switch, how does it compare to a glossy x-star/qnix 2710? This is very important for me, so any feedback is well appreciated. Obviously, I need the web, fonts and the desktop to look clear and crisp.

I also have dual kingpins and have read a few issues about SLI.. It seems like most of the issues are fixable or will be fixed with driver updates, again, just curious how it would compare to the x-stars/qnix monitors. It goes without saying that I want this monitor for gaming, so the SLI issue also worries me a little.

I've been reading this thread and a few others but things move so fast, it's hard to keep up with all of the info. Sorry in advance if this is a repeat question but I really just want to see what people are thinking as of right now.

Money is kinda tight but I need a monitor.. I feel if I take the plunge with an x-star again, it may die down the road and I have to play the Korean monitor lottery, again. I got lucky as far as pixels and BLB with my first x-star but who knows what I'll get this time. I don't think I would need to worry with the Swift, so spending the extra money will probably be worth it in the end.

Any feedback is truly appreciated.. I'm wondering if I should just suck it up and wait for similar monitors to be made and for the cost to go down. IDK, I'm really pulling my hair out with this decision, its such new tech I'm hesitant to buy 1st gens. But at the same time, how much better can it get?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My X-Star DP2710 Glossy just died on me, I've had it for about a year. Maybe it's fixable, maybe not, I haven't had a chance to take it apart yet. But I loved it and I'm wondering if I should buy another one or not. I had it OC'd to 110hz most of the time.
> 
> Basically, I was really curious about the people who were X-Star DP2710 or Qnix 2710 owners and have made the jump to the Swift. How does it feel? Is it worth spending the extra cash on the Swift?
> 
> This monitor will be a daily driver for me for work, I'll be on the desktop a lot. I've read a few posts about a grainy look on the desktop and that's a real concern for me. For anyone who made the switch, how does it compare to a glossy x-star/qnix 2710? This is very important for me, so any feedback is well appreciated. Obviously, I need the web, fonts and the desktop to look clear and crisp.
> 
> I also have dual kingpins and have read a few issues about SLI.. It seems like most of the issues are fixable or will be fixed with driver updates, again, just curious how it would compare to the x-stars/qnix monitors. It goes without saying that I want this monitor for gaming, so the SLI issue also worries me a little.
> 
> I've been reading this thread and a few others but things move so fast, it's hard to keep up with all of the info. Sorry in advance if this is a repeat question but I really just want to see what people are thinking as of right now.
> 
> Money is kinda tight but I need a monitor.. I feel if I take the plunge with an x-star again, it may die down the road and I have to play the Korean monitor lottery, again. I got lucky as far as pixels and BLB with my first x-star but who knows what I'll get this time. I don't think I would need to worry with the Swift, so spending the extra money will probably be worth it in the end.
> 
> Any feedback is truly appreciated.. I'm wondering if I should just suck it up and wait for similar monitors to be made and for the cost to go down. IDK, I'm really pulling my hair out with this decision, its such new tech I'm hesitant to buy 1st gens. But at the same time, how much better can it get?
> 
> Thanks for reading!


i went from 3x ips koreans to a swift if that tells you anything. i wouldn't go back either... 144hz and gsync is amazing


----------



## aaronjb

I'm moving from a QNIX 2710. I'm keeping it for desktop work. The pixel grain and viewing angle issues, combined with general TN color issues, have the QNIX trumping the Swift for everyday use.

The Swift is essentially a gamong-only display for me.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i went from 3x ips koreans to a swift if that tells you anything. i wouldn't go back either... 144hz and gsync is amazing


Haha.. Yes, that's definitely is a big switch. So one Swift, in your opinion, is better than 3 Korean monitors? That does say a lot.







How does the desktop and fonts look compared to your old 3x monitor setup? Is it that noticeable or just FUD?


----------



## Descadent

there is a slight grain from the anti glare filter but i hardly notice it... text to me looks no different. only difference is is obvious color differences but like i said worth the trade off for 144hz gsync for me. mostly because the motion blur is SOOO much better on the swift


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> I'm moving from a QNIX 2710. I'm keeping it for desktop work. The pixel grain and viewing angle issues, combined with general TN color issues, have the QNIX trumping the Swift for everyday use.
> 
> The Swift is essentially a gamong-only display for me.


Oh, man.. What to do?







So many different opinions, who has better eyes? haha.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Oh, man.. What to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many different opinions, who has better eyes? haha.


I'll say this, i have VG248QE and the grain is very noticeable especially when web browsing and on white backgrounds. The rog swift from my understanding has the same intensity of coating if not maybe slightly less aggressive but nonetheless will be noticeable. I used to not be bothered by it until i had the pleasure of using a glossy ips monitor and just how clean and pure everything looked without the sparkly coating was great.


----------



## Descadent

i for one hate glossy displays they reflect everything and on some monitors there is space between the glass and the actual panel too. i much prefer the matte but writing this right now on the swift i don't see grain. i got used to it really fast. in games never notice it


----------



## skilly

My cousin has the matte Qnix monitor.. I dont mind it. How would you guys compare the matte Qnix to this panel in terms of grain?


----------



## spin5000

CAN ANYONE COMPARE THE MATTE COATING OF THE ROG SWIFT PG278Q TO THE VG248QE, PLEASE? (Not the overall image quality, obviously the Swift is superior, but just specifically the intensity of the matte coating.)

It's way too intense/thick on the VG248QE and completey destroys the "pop" and depth of the image, gives things too much of a "flat" and washed look (even with custom ICC profiles), and games in night time just look like crap, you can't have lights being really bright while the dark shadows and overall nightime look stay nice and dark. It just all looks so flat, low contrast, not to mention lots of black/shadow crush.

By the way, that is all compared to my previous 3 TN Samsung PX2370s, i'm not even comparing to IPS (which I think is unfair). Man, on the TN Samsungs I could crank the brightness and have all the lights and "bright things" in the game actually become bright and glowing - like in real life - while the dark stuff stayed nice and dark/black and with good detail as well. THis gave VERY nice depth and "pop". Again, the Samsung is also a TN panel, and it ALSO has a matte finish. On the VG248QE if you raise the brightness in an attempt to get the same effect, then all the dark areas looks grey-ish, and flat. Not to mention the colour depth and vividness would get lost and look washed-out (even though it may be bright). You also get a lot of places where there is no detail in the darker areas, it just looks like the monitor is literally displaying one solid shade of darkish-grey, no details, just one solid flat blob of black/dark grey-ish.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> My cousin has the matte Qnix monitor.. I dont mind it. How would you guys compare the matte Qnix to this panel in terms of grain?


The matte coating on the qnix is semi gloss i believe, in which case the pg278q is more matte and doesnt have any glossy attributes


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The matte coating on the qnix is semi gloss i believe, in which case the pg278q is more matte and doesnt have any glossy attributes


Oh, wow.. I didnt even realize that, thanks! I had to resort back to my old Asus VH222H, its definitely a matte type coating but I wonder how it would compare to the Swift.? Has anyone used the VH222H and able to compare the coating to the Swift?


----------



## Descadent

man just buy one lol... it ain't bad. and after first day you don't even see it


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i went from 3x ips koreans to a swift if that tells you anything. i wouldn't go back either... 144hz and gsync is amazing


Pays to always, always state that the monitors you were using were locked at 60Hz since there is a *huge* difference between coming from 60Hz IPS / PLS to 144Hz G-Sync and coming from 100-120Hz IPS / PLS to 144Hz G-Sync.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> Pays to always, always state that the monitors you were using were locked at 60Hz since there is a *huge* difference between coming from 60Hz IPS / PLS to 144Hz G-Sync and coming from 100-120Hz IPS / PLS to 144Hz G-Sync.


well then i would have specified an overclocked ips monitor that tends to degrade as it's overclocked(some of them)....and qnix still has a ton of motion blur too even at 120hz, but yeah plus it's in my sig they're for sale so... yeah crossovers are obviously only 60hz but whatever lol

also been said plenty of times too as i'm always answering the same questions in regards to the swift's tv vs ips/pls


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> try disconnecting the DP cable from your PC for a few seconds then reconnecting


That did the trick









Now if I could only get BF4 to quit randomly crashing.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> man just buy one lol... it ain't bad. and after first day you don't even see it


Yeah, I will probably do it. Worst case I can always send it back and lose a few bucks. If the matte is anything like this vh222h, I'm good. Even though I will be using the Swift for work, if the gaming is better I guess some sacrifice is worth it. Can always get a qnix and OC to 96hz and use it for work only..







I just want Witcher 3 to look bad-ass.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> try disconnecting the DP cable from your PC for a few seconds then reconnecting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That did the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I could only get BF4 to quit randomly crashing.
Click to expand...

I've had to exit every overclocking program to get bf4 to work past few weeks i.e msi after burner & evga precision because bf4 would not load also if your crashing probably too much oc on your gpu knock it down a notch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgonz

I have been playing my ass off on my swift for the past 4 days. Literally marathon hours. I have not had this much fun playing PC games in a long time. I have a very skeptic friend who doubted the hype. He is now a believer. If your a gamer you will not be disappointed. Its like going from mechanical hard drives to SSD. There is no going back.

My System Spec:

[email protected]
6 gigs 1600mhz DDR3
2x EVGA 680 2gig SLI
Intel320 120gig SSD
2x terabyte storage drives
Klipsh Pro Media 5.1
Windows 7 64bit
Asus RoG Swift

Games played (SLI works fine with GSYNC for me)

BF4
BF3
Titanfall
Tomb Raider
League of Legends
Watch Dogs
CoD Black Ops
CoD Ghost
Medal of honor Warfighter
StarCraft 2
Crysis 3
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Team Fortress 2

All fully operational and smooth as butter!


----------



## JnLoader

Totaly agree, it's even more impressive then when I for the first time played 3D vision, G-Sync is the best thing happen ever!
This monitor is without a doubt the best thing I have bought ever, I just love it in every way :









Btw, I am not a 3d gamer anymore, been for years but all that hassle to get it work, nVidia dont give care about it at all and most games must use fixes to work, (Helix) patches e.tc so it's not worth it.
Just to get a little more depth and of course some games can have a nice pop out, but as said it's better without it, the glasses also darkens the picture a lot so you lose clarity/colours/contrast so the picture gets really a big downgrade. Even how cool a good 3d vision 2 game may be when set up properly with convegence etc, it still not worth it.

But G-Sync is worth everything, best thing ever but not that gimmick called 3d


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I just saw a video that claimed that with or without G-Sycn on the ROG swift the tearing was hard to tell in the 60 to 144 hz range. Is this true? How much of the "improvement" is attributed to g-sync and how much is it attributed to the 144 nature of the panel?

I've got 3 780's in my system and generally float anywhere between 80 to 140 fps on my current 27 1440p monitor. At those kinds of FPS, will g-sync be noticeable?


----------



## Shadowarez

If you read the Rog forums I'd say wait till they get a QC team as one they have now is non existent if you enjoy your setup and you can game without much issue don't bother with gsync for at least 3yrs going by there bug fixing times with the previous 24" monitor with gsync model. It may take them till this monitor's EOL to get bugs worked out.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I just saw a video that claimed that with or without G-Sycn on the ROG swift the tearing was hard to tell in the 60 to 144 hz range. Is this true? How much of the "improvement" is attributed to g-sync and how much is it attributed to the 144 nature of the panel?


Hello Syan,

Tearing bothers some people more than others. What I can tell you is that the higher the refresh rate, the shorter the tear-line appears on the screen. So a higher refresh rate does mitigate tearing quite noticeably.
Nonetheless it's still there. And from my experience still pretty noticeable.

Once G-sync is activated, the tearing is completely eliminated. No matter if the screen runs at 60Hz, 120Hz or 144Hz, G-sync will eliminate it in all cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've got 3 780's in my system and generally float anywhere between 80 to 140 fps on my current 27 1440p monitor. At those kinds of FPS, will g-sync be noticeable?


For me, yes. Very noticeable.
Not only it has no tearing at all, but it also feels a bit smoother than with V-sync off.
Perfect synchronization between frames and refresh has a better fluidity than unsynchronized. In the same way as a perfectly V-synced [email protected] feels. So will G-sync if you can peg 120fps.

80-140 fps is the ideal range for G-sync. In my experience 80fps is the threshold at which the motion really starts getting that "fluid" quality. But it only works if there are no other fluidity bottlenecks. Such as game engine stuttering.

Unfortunately I only have one 780ti, So I can't test how SLI feels in the 80-140fps G-sync range. But that could be an issue for fluidity since multi-gpu solutions are known for their micro-stutter drawback. And G-sync can't fix that particular aspect.

Hope this help. Don't hesitate if you need further info, or if anything is unclear.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well then i would have specified an overclocked ips monitor that tends to degrade as it's overclocked(some of them)....


Are you trying to be a wiseguy here? There's no proof they degrade due to overclocking when you're still under proper limits (such as 450MHz for the pixel clock - EP269 display controller limitations). If you're trying to pick at overclocking Korean monitors to double the refresh rate you got stuck at for quite some time, then...*pfft 60Hz noobzz lol*
Quote:


> and qnix still has a ton of motion blur too even at 120hz, but yeah plus it's in my sig they're for sale so... yeah crossovers are obviously only 60hz but whatever lol


Irrelevant and not my point. You seem slightly disturbed by my suggestion. Qnix has much less motion blur than any monitor at 60Hz, which is...drumroll...16.67ms of motion blur due to 1/60 s refreshes. The Qnix motion blur tends to top out at 1/100 s which is 10ms @ 100Hz.
Quote:


> also been said plenty of times too as i'm always answering the same questions in regards to the swift's tv vs ips/pls


Adding a refresh rate number is not going to take more than 5 keypresses.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I've had to exit every overclocking program to get bf4 to work past few weeks i.e msi after burner & evga precision because bf4 would not load also if your crashing probably too much oc on your gpu knock it down a notch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GPU's are running stock, CPU is only at 4.5G's

I tend to think its a software conflict somewhere, just need to figure it out.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> I've got 3 780's in my system and generally float anywhere between 80 to 140 fps on my current 27 1440p monitor. At those kinds of FPS, will g-sync be noticeable?


what are you running to run fps that low on a single monitor with 3 cards? I mean i push into the 100s with a single 780ti. but no gsync makes fps variance less noticable and makes the wide spread fps drops smoother than ever
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yasamoka*
> 
> Are you trying to be a wiseguy here? There's no proof they degrade due to overclocking when you're still under proper limits (such as 450MHz for the pixel clock - EP269 display controller limitations). If you're trying to pick at overclocking Korean monitors to double the refresh rate you got stuck at for quite some time, then...*pfft 60Hz noobzz lol*


no i'm not being a wise guy. ex: it has been noted that qnix drops some quality when pushed. just check the qnix thread. it's reason why alot of people run it at 96hz because of issues it has at 120. JJ, blur busters, tek syndicate, and linus have also talked about it. so there is plenty of proof. go have a look. and who cares anyways qnix doesn't have 144hz out the box and will never run at 144hz or has gsync

and what is "noobzish" about at person who has 60hz... come on no reason to act like that


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no i'm not being a wise guy. ex: it has been noted that qnix drops some quality when pushed. just check the qnix thread. it's reason why alot of people run it at 96hz because of issues it has at 120. JJ, blur busters, tek syndicate, and linus have also talked about it. so there is plenty of proof. go have a look. and who cares anyways qnix doesn't have 144hz out the box and will never run at 144hz or has gsync


Emmm I have a Qnix and I'm pretty familiar with all it does. I also hit 117Hz rock-solid stable. There are thousands of users that have been running the monitors at 96Hz - 120Hz for over a year with no issues whatsoever. There's nothing to suggest that these monitors die earlier from overclocking, or are prone to failure any more than any other piece of technology. Remember that users with issues tend to be the most vocal, always.

Actually, just by having a look at this thread and the ROG Swift Guru3D thread, one would think that the ROG Swift is a disaster with stuck pixels, dead pixels, G-Sync issues, etc... but there's no reason to think it's any worse than other pieces of tech bar the fact that several users got stuck and dead pixels even on their 3rd and 4th tries.

As for the issues the Qnix has, they are all dealt with in different ways. One is running high refresh rates in games only. Image retention does not happen in games and any uniformity issues that would even be glaring on the desktop are not noticeable in games (uniformity issues become particularly noticeable at ~110 - 120Hz). As for the gamma shift, it's taken care of in the vast majority of games by forcing color profiles (check out Color Sustainer). Those games either do not override the color profile (leave it alone), or set back a linear gamma ramp (in which case color profile forcing applications would force it back). For other games that choose to ignore color profiles, if you have a single GPU, then Windowed Mode takes care of that and the game can no longer ignore color profiles.


----------



## Descadent

right but my point is pushing that qnix for plenty of people has caused degrade in picture quality...maybe not for everyone but it's there and it's been shown in it's thread so they have to downclock it back to get the quality back.

and yeah always the vocal minority as there is more than enough perfect monitors in the swift owners club too


----------



## Rylant

Just a quick question about this monitor. Is the primary selling feature on this monitor the G-Sync? Or is it that this is the first real option at a monitor that is 2560 X 1440 with a 144 hz rate that isn't a Korean model?

Rylant


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylant*
> 
> Just a quick question about this monitor. Is the primary selling feature on this monitor the G-Sync? Or is it that this is the first real option at a monitor that is 2560 X 1440 with a 144 hz rate that isn't a Korean model?
> 
> Rylant


That's the thing about this monitor, it's selling point could be any of the features. G-sync, ULMB, 1440p, 1440hz, small bezels or it's 27 inch size. The Swift isn't perfect but, it is the best monitor I have owned!


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Totaly agree, it's even more impressive then when I for the first time played 3D vision, G-Sync is the best thing happen ever!


How is it more impressive? Haven't you ever played a game with VSync? Visually speaking, GSync just looks like regular VSync (perfect fluidity for the amount of fps being shown).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Just to get a little more depth and of course some games can have a nice pop out, but as said it's better without it


It's not just "a little more depth" it's depth PERIOD, and a crap load of it. There is no depth in 2D. There are fake DOF effects though, to sort of give a depth sensation, lol, now that is the gimmick. DOF blurring effects are the real gimmick. Not only that but in real-life no one is magically blurring certain parts of my vision and telling me where to look as if I'm watching a television show/movie, lol. I choose myself where to focus my eyes. This is exactly how it's like in 3D. I bet you don't even understand this and probably keep DOF effects enabled in your games even while you play/played them in 3D, because "Hey it's maxed/ultra graphics, so it must be better, lol".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> the glasses also darkens the picture a lot so you lose clarity/colours/contrast so the picture gets really a big downgrade.


LOL! What the??!! Lolol.....A downgrade??!!...

- First of all, for some reason, aliasing is much LESS noticeable during 3D (maybe because you only focus on certain depths at once? [Ahem, like in real-life]. Honestly though, I'm not sure why).

- Second, monitors with Lightboost are more than bright enough for 3D, seriously when the extra brightness of Lightboost kicks in then with the glasses on, it's hardly different to my monitor in "regular" mode with no glasses, well unless you like to play with retina torching brightness levels. Seriously it's not dark at all on my end.

- Clarity?...Ughhhh...what are you on man? What clarity do you loose?

- Colours? Well there is a slight tint to the glasses but all the colours still look like the correct colours, lol. In fact, 3D mode with the glasses on makes the monitor sort of look like it has a glossy finish instead of the image destroying matte finish; the colours look way richer and deeper, the image has so much more "pop", the blacks look much blacker and deeper. It's a weird phenomenon, I know. Man the depth, richness, vividness and "pop" (not even 3D "pop", i'm talking just colours/blacks, etc.) while watching the Unigine Valley benchmark just blows my monitor in 2D mode away. Other than not being able to have retina scorching brightness, the image itself (not even talking about the 3D itself, but just the vividness of colours, depth, blacks, richness, etc.) looks so much better in 3D mode, at least with my 3 VG248QE monitors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> But G-Sync is worth everything, best thing ever but not that gimmick called 3d


LOL! 3D gaming made me realize that the only gimmick all along has been all of us playing 2D games, that's the real gimmick....

3D gaming (not that horrible movie theatre crap) is the complete opposite of a gimmick. In racing simulations, *using 3D allows such advantages. It's not just for the immersion and fun-factor (that would then just be a "gimmick") - which, by the way, is amazing, especially when combined with triple screens and a realistic, non-arcade FOV - but the depth perception literally makes it much more natural and easier for the brain to judge your closing-in rate to other cars, your speed when approaching corners, your distance to corners (and trackside objects) and therefore making braking points much more natural to find/learn, pre-judging how much speed you can carry through a corner, etc.

I had so many people come over trying my race sims (most notably rFactor 2 and Game Stock Car, some Assetto Corsa and iRacing) and the 3D made such a big difference to performance due to how the human brain processes depth perception. They found things much more natural, made way less mistakes, and learned much quicker due to the 3D and the way the brain perceives depth.*

Nvidia 3D Vision 2 + triple monitors + a proper 1:1-with-size-of-real-life-objects FOV (or close to it; I'm currently using a V.FOV of 25 degrees when 1:1 would be 17.5 degrees for my setup [eyes are 38 inches away from 24 inch 16:9 screens] - http://www.projectimmersion.com/fov/index.php?m=3) + independent viewpoints rendered per monitor (perfect image - no triple screen stretching and distorting like on all those mainstream games) is one of the most amazing gaming experiences PERIOD, not just in terms of fun, immersion, etc. but in terms of realism and natural-ness to it all due to the way the brain handles the 3D so much more like real-life rather than like a video game on a 2D piece of paper.

I don't even need to readjust / re-focus my eyes or anything, and I don't even get eye fatigue anymore, that all went away in one or two weeks. Now I just play the game completely comfortably as if I'm just looking at something in real-life.

3D gaming uses 2 different images - one for the left eye and one for the right eye - this is how your brain perceives depth and is how it works in real-life as well (just close one of your eyes, and you can see for yourself) this gives the same natural focus and blur/DOF as in real-life. But in 2D you are just essentially playing your video game by looking at a picture, and sometimes littered with atrocious, fake "DOF" blurring effects (not to mention the DOF blurring in so many of today's games, means that you are essentially "forced" where to look while everything else is blurred, if that's not a gimmick then I don't know what is).

I'm sorry, you may not like 3D, but 2D gaming is the real gimmick, it's not even just opinion; the way the 3D works (true 3D games, AKA with different images for the left and right eye) is how your eyes/brain perceives depth in real life, while 2D gaming is a single image and you're basically just looking at a drawing on a piece of paper which happens to move.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> How is it more impressive? Haven't you ever played a game with VSync? Visually speaking, GSync just looks like regular VSync (perfect fluidity for the amount of fps being shown).


I believe Vsync gets rid of tearing but induces higher input lag AND micro stuttering. Gsync gets rid of tearing, input lag AND micro stuttering when working as intended.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How is it more impressive? Haven't you ever played a game with VSync? Visually speaking, GSync just looks like regular VSync (perfect fluidity for the amount of fps being shown).
> It's not just "a little more depth" it's depth PERIOD, and a crap load of it. There is no depth in 2D. There are fake DOF effects though, to sort of give a depth sensation, lol, now that is the gimmick. DOF blurring effects are the real gimmick. Not only that but in real-life no one is magically blurring certain parts of my vision and telling me where to look as if I'm watching a television show/movie, lol. I choose myself where to focus my eyes. This is exactly how it's like in 3D. I bet you don't even understand this and probably keep DOF effects enabled in your games even while you play/played them in 3D, because "Hey it's maxed/ultra graphics, so it must be better, lol".
> LOL! What the??!! Lolol.....A downgrade??!!...
> 
> - First of all, for some reason, aliasing is much LESS noticeable during 3D (maybe because you only focus on certain depths at once? [Ahem, like in real-life]. Honestly though, I'm not sure why).
> 
> - Second, monitors with Lightboost are more than bright enough for 3D, seriously when the extra brightness of Lightboost kicks in then with the glasses on, it's hardly different to my monitor in "regular" mode with no glasses, well unless you like to play with retina torching brightness levels. Seriously it's not dark at all on my end.
> 
> - Clarity?...Ughhhh...what are you on man? What clarity do you loose?
> 
> - Colours? Well there is a slight tint to the glasses but all the colours still look like the correct colours, lol. In fact, 3D mode with the glasses on makes the monitor sort of look like it has a glossy finish instead of the image destroying matte finish; the colours look way richer and deeper, the image has so much more "pop", the blacks look much blacker and deeper. It's a weird phenomenon, I know. Man the depth, richness, vividness and "pop" (not even 3D "pop", i'm talking just colours/blacks, etc.) while watching the Unigine Valley benchmark just blows my monitor in 2D mode away. Other than not being able to have retina scorching brightness, the image itself (not even talking about the 3D itself, but just the vividness of colours, depth, blacks, richness, etc.) looks so much better in 3D mode, at least with my 3 VG248QE monitors.
> LOL! 3D gaming made me realize that the only gimmick all along has been all of us playing 2D games, that's the real gimmick....
> 
> 3D gaming (not that horrible movie theatre crap) is the complete opposite of a gimmick. In racing simulations, *using 3D allows such advantages. It's not just for the immersion and fun-factor (that would then just be a "gimmick") - which, by the way, is amazing, especially when combined with triple screens and a realistic, non-arcade FOV - but the depth perception literally makes it much more natural and easier for the brain to judge your closing-in rate to other cars, your speed when approaching corners, your distance to corners (and trackside objects) and therefore making braking points much more natural to find/learn, pre-judging how much speed you can carry through a corner, etc.
> 
> I had so many people come over trying my race sims (most notably rFactor 2 and Game Stock Car, some Assetto Corsa and iRacing) and the 3D made such a big difference to performance due to how the human brain processes depth perception. They found things much more natural, made way less mistakes, and learned much quicker due to the 3D and the way the brain perceives depth.*
> 
> Nvidia 3D Vision 2 + triple monitors + a proper 1:1-with-size-of-real-life-objects FOV (or close to it; I'm currently using a V.FOV of 25 degrees when 1:1 would be 17.5 degrees for my setup [38 inches from 24 inch 16:9 screens] - http://www.projectimmersion.com/fov/index.php?m=3) + independent viewpoints rendered per monitor (perfect image - no triple screen stretching and distorting like on all those mainstream games) is one of the most amazing gaming experiences PERIOD, not just in terms of fun, immersion, etc. but in terms of realism and natural-ness to it all due to the way the brain handles the 3D so much more like real-life rather than like a video game on a 2D piece of paper.
> 
> I don't even need to readjust / re-focus my eyes or anything, and I don't even get eye fatigue anymore, that all went away in one or two weeks. Now I just play the game completely comfortably as if I'm just looking at something in real-life.
> 
> 3D gaming uses 2 different images - one for the left eye and one for the right eye - this is how your brain perceives depth and is how it works in real-life as well (just close one of your eyes, and you can see for yourself) this gives the same natural focus and blur/DOF as in real-life. But in 2D you are just essentially playing your video game by looking at a picture, and sometimes littered with atrocious, fake "DOF" blurring effects (not to mention the DOF blurring in so many of today's games, means that you are essentially "forced" where to look while everything else is blurred, if that's not a gimmick then I don't know what is).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, you may not like 3D, but 2D gaming is the real gimmick, it's not even just opinion; the way the 3D works (true 3D games, AKA with different images for the left and right eye) is how your eyes/brain perceives depth in real life, while 2D gaming is a single image and you're basically just looking at a drawing on a piece of paper which happens to move.


then why is 3d dead in gaming?

I'm a hardcore iracer myself as well but sorry a real 3d movie shot with red 3d camera's is vastly superior to a 3d game but to each his own

and 2d being the gimmick?


----------



## ACallander

Well looks like I'll be waiting for this with gysnc:

144hz IPS-type Panel 1440p


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Well looks like I'll be waiting for this with gysnc:
> 
> 144hz IPS-type Panel 1440p


yeah i'll hold my breath apparently it's not ips it's ahva panel anyways...but doubt the motion blur will be as good as the swift....not to mention you would know it would have to cost more than the swift


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I believe Vsync gets rid of tearing but induces higher input lag AND micro stuttering. Gsync gets rid of tearing, input lag AND micro stuttering when working as intended.


No man. That's not the way things are.

- Vsync gets rid of tearing and Gsync gets rid of tearing:
*yes.*
Both eliminate tearing completely.

- Vsync induces higher input lag (than V-sync off):
*yes.*
And its penalty is higher at 60Hz than at 144Hz. But even at 144Hz, it's still an amount significant enough that many competitive players will prefer V-sync off in online games.

- Gsync gets rid of input lag:
*yes* and *no*.
Yes in the sense that it has similar input lag as no v-sync when the frame-rate is below the maximum refresh rate.
and
No, not in the case the frame-rate is equal to the refresh rate. There it has similar input lag penalty as V-sync.

- Vsync induces micro stuttering:
*yes* and *no.*
yes, if a frame takes longer than a refresh cycle to render .
No, if the frame-rate never dips below the refresh rate at any point.

- Gsync gets rid of micro stuttering
*no.*
G-sync does not fix micro-stuttering.
This is a misconception.
What is true is that, contrary to v-sync, g-sync can synchronize perfectly even if the frame-rate is lower than the refresh rate without inducing micro-stutter.
But in no case, does g-sync fix micro-stutter if it's already there.

Conclusion:
If you have already played in your life a game V-synced with not a single drop in the frame-rate. You will not get a different experience playing this game with G-sync. (Except for one thing: lower input lag than V-sync ON if the frame-rate is below the refresh rate)


----------



## littledonny

G-SYNC does not help in scenarios with high variations between frame-to-frame render time. If one frame takes 13ms to render, the next takes 30ms, and the one after that takes 10ms, it's going to feel stuttery.

The biggest difference between a constant 40fps and a constant 100+ fps with G-SYNC is the motion blur difference. Stutter and tearing are eliminated, but the higher frame rate feels smoother because the monitor is displaying more frames per second.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> G-SYNC does not help in scenarios with high variations between frame-to-frame render time. If one frame takes 13ms to render, the next takes 30ms, and the one after that takes 10ms, it's going to feel stuttery.


That's very true. There is no way around that. These variations will feel stuttery no matter what.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> The biggest difference between a constant 40fps and a constant 100+ fps with G-SYNC is the motion blur difference. Stutter and tearing are eliminated, but the higher frame rate feels smoother because the monitor is displaying more frames per second.


I think the "night and day" difference in perceived fluidity is the most striking thing between 40fps and 100fps. Nonetheless like you say, the amount of motion blur is indeed cut by more than half which is quite noticeable, you're right.


----------



## Pliskin

Has anyone found these in stock during the past couple of days?


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> No man. That's not the way things are.
> 
> - Vsync gets rid of tearing and Gsync gets rid of tearing:
> *yes.*
> Both eliminate tearing completely.
> 
> - Vsync induces higher input lag (than V-sync off):
> *yes.*
> And its penalty is higher at 60Hz than at 144Hz. But even at 144Hz, it's still an amount significant enough that many competitive players will prefer V-sync off in online games.
> 
> - Gsync gets rid of input lag:
> *yes* and *no*.
> Yes in the sense that it has similar input lag as no v-sync when the frame-rate is below the maximum refresh rate.
> and
> No, not in the case the frame-rate is equal to the refresh rate. There it has similar input lag penalty as V-sync.
> 
> - Vsync induces micro stuttering:
> *yes* and *no.*
> yes, if a frame takes longer than a refresh cycle to render .
> No, if the frame-rate never dips below the refresh rate at any point.
> 
> - Gsync gets rid of micro stuttering
> *no.*
> G-sync does not fix micro-stuttering.
> This is a misconception.
> What is true is that, contrary to v-sync, g-sync can synchronize perfectly even if the frame-rate is lower than the refresh rate without inducing micro-stutter.
> But in no case, does g-sync fix micro-stutter if it's already there.
> 
> Conclusion:
> If you have already played in your life a game V-synced with not a single drop in the frame-rate. You will not get a different experience playing this game with G-sync. (Except for one thing: lower input lag than V-sync ON if the frame-rate is below the refresh rate)


+1 EXACTLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I believe Vsync gets rid of tearing but induces higher input lag AND micro stuttering. Gsync gets rid of tearing, input lag AND micro stuttering when working as intended.


Read what I wrote again, lol.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 2d being the gimmick?


LOL! Proof? Open your eyes at the same time and look at something, lol. Seriously, did you just say that? To say "i'm speechless" would be a severe understatement.


----------



## aaronjb

It was a fun thread while it lasted!

Stick a fork in it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> LOL! Proof? Open your eyes at the same time and look at something, lol. Seriously, did you just say that? To say "i'm speechless" would be a severe understatement.


wow... yeah 3d is amazing yall your 2d sucks!!! that's why everything is in 3d and 3d has all the support because it's awwwwwwwwwweeeeeesome

no one uses it man but select few...3d market especially in pc gaming is so unbelievably small that noone gives to craps about it. get real


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Read what I wrote again, lol.


I read it just fine. I was simply stating that Gsync is not like Vsync and that there are improvements to gsync over vsync (a.k.a. it is more impressive). WIth vsync you still have the potential to drop FPS here and there which will result in stuttering. With Gsync, as long as you are over 30FPS then it will deliver an improved experience over vsync.
Quote:


> How is it more impressive? Haven't you ever played a game with VSync? Visually speaking, GSync just looks like regular VSync (perfect fluidity for the amount of fps being shown).


To me, that reads as if you're saying if someone wants to see what gsync looks like, they only need to turn vsync on their current monitor and bam--gsync like experience. In my experience vsync has never been perfectly fluid... if it was, what would the need be for gsync?


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> wow... yeah 3d is amazing yall your 2d sucks!!! that's why everything is in 3d and 3d has all the support because it's awwwwwwwwwweeeeeesome
> 
> no one uses it man but select few...3d market especially in pc gaming is so unbelievably small that noone gives to craps about it. get real


LOL..
Thats true bro, I have been an avid 3d gamer but 3d gaming is DEAD, it's pretty cool but as I said it aint worth it.
When some doucebags hear the truth they get on and start insulting people, well I dident replyed to him as stupid blind fanboys are best left behind









3d gaming is a gimmick thats why the devs dont bother with it plain and simple and there is no way natural to look at a screen with glasses on. it still fake 3D, VR on the other hand is much more like the real deal, aka each eye gets a perfect different picture as there is 2 screens same as the way we see 3d in real life!

And no I dont ever use DOF as I hate it!

2d gaming FTW


----------



## Descadent

i got two 3dtv's, 3d projector on 136" screen, and a swift that does 3d and I can count how many times on 1 hand i've used it and that was avatar in 3d and star trek into darkness 3d and top gun 3d on the projector....although several other 3d movies i haven't gotten around to watching on the projector. I had an acer 3d monitor 2 years ago that i had for couple of months. Never used the 3d so i sold it and upgrade to 1440p back then.

I love 3d movies that are shot in 3d with proper 3d but for games it just never did it for me....but that's me


----------



## wholeeo

So SLI users, what's the verdict? Have one waiting for me to pick it up, but am hesitant to do so cause of the reported SLI issues a week or two ago.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So SLI users, what's the verdict? Have one waiting for me to pick it up, but am hesitant to do so cause of the reported SLI issues a week or two ago.


I'm running the Swift on my Sig Rig "Black Dragon" which has SLI 780Ti Classifieds and I have no issues


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i got two 3dtv's, 3d projector on 136" screen, and a swift that does 3d and I can count how many times on 1 hand i've used it and that was avatar in 3d and star trek into darkness 3d and top gun 3d on the projector....although several other 3d movies i haven't gotten around to watching on the projector. I had an acer 3d monitor 2 years ago that i had for couple of months. Never used the 3d so i sold it and upgrade to 1440p back then.
> 
> I love 3d movies that are shot in 3d with proper 3d but for games it just never did it for me....but that's me


Yeah a good 3d movie thats actually shoot with 3d in mind can be awesome









I was really crazy about 3d gaming as I first got the Samsung 22 with 3d vision (the first iteration) then I jumped on Asus VG278H with 3d vision 2 and have been plenty impressed with some games but I have grown over it, the hassle and for what I think downgrades the image and ghosting/crosstalk dident do any good eaiter for 3d gaming huh. But sure as I said some games was good e.x Resident Evil 5 or the Batman series, there are plenty games atleast when one use the Helix patches and other guys that hangs around at nVidia 3d vision forum. They are doing an amazing job, the job nVidia should have done but we all know that the devs dont give a crap about it. To much hassle and even how cool it may be 2d gaming is all you ever need, way better image IMO and as said the depth you need









It's just way easier to start a game and voila it works and looks the way it should look so I will never get back to 3d gaming as it is now, dont need that crap the honey moon is way behind me








VR or say perfect looking 3d thats glasses free, then im surely will be back on it but until then I will gladly call myself a 2d gamer


----------



## mbreslin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So SLI users, what's the verdict? Have one waiting for me to pick it up, but am hesitant to do so cause of the reported SLI issues a week or two ago.


Zero issues with 2 titans, have turned sli on and off a bunch as suggested and don't see any obvious issues when going back to sli.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> LOL! Proof? Open your eyes at the same time and look at something, lol. Seriously, did you just say that? To say "i'm speechless" would be a severe understatement.


Except you don't open your eyes at the same time when running 3D Vision. You open one eye, then the other eye, then the first eye again.

It's quite a lot different, and those differences matter.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i got two 3dtv's, 3d projector on 136" screen, and a swift that does 3d and I can count how many times on 1 hand i've used it and that was avatar in 3d and star trek into darkness 3d and top gun 3d on the projector....although several other 3d movies i haven't gotten around to watching on the projector. I had an acer 3d monitor 2 years ago that i had for couple of months. Never used the 3d so i sold it and upgrade to 1440p back then.
> 
> I love 3d movies that are shot in 3d with proper 3d but for games it just never did it for me....but that's me


How is the Swift for iRacing vs your triples? What's your viewing distance from it, and your FOV? Run any open wheelers where you've got mirrors on screen with the iRacing recommended FoV? Thanks


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> How is the Swift for iRacing vs your triples? What's your viewing distance from it, and your FOV? Run any open wheelers where you've got mirrors on screen with the iRacing recommended FoV? Thanks


the difference is motion blur is astounding. the swift is sooo awesome at 200mph it's ridiculous... The monitor is less than 2ft from me on my sim rig and I can see mirrors on open wheels and on all cars with rear view mirror and left mirror...

still want 2 more swifts though to get back to triple screens because that's about the only thing that makes having 3 screens worth it is sim racing...but then there is the consumer version of the rift i want as well...so we'll see what happens and hopefully i'll never need 2 more swifts


----------



## Ricey20

Welp, this makes me feel like I should have waited before splurging on the Swift.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/144hz-ips-type-panels-developed-1440p-as-well.html


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Welp, this makes me feel like I should have waited before splurging on the Swift.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/144hz-ips-type-panels-developed-1440p-as-well.html


Depends..... for me, G-Sync is the main thing I'm interested in with the Swift. That IPS panel doesn't have G-Sync. I'm not someone who cares about the color accuracy of an IPS, so TN, with all the features of the Swift (G-Sync, 1ms, 144Hz, 2560x1440), is perfect for me.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Depends..... for me, G-Sync is the main thing I'm interested in with the Swift. That IPS panel doesn't have G-Sync. I'm not someone who cares about the color accuracy of an IPS, so TN, with all the features of the Swift (G-Sync, 1ms, 144Hz, 2560x1440), is perfect for me.


Gsync isn't a panel feature, it's a controller board built into the monitor. It's pretty likely at least some of the monitors using that new panel will have Gsync, adaptive sync, or whatever else is available.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Welp, this makes me feel like I should have waited before splurging on the Swift.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/144hz-ips-type-panels-developed-1440p-as-well.html


you a day late! lol

http://www.overclock.net/t/1511753/tftcentral-144hz-ips-type-panels-finally-on-their-way-1440p-as-well/130#post_22816053

---

it's pixel response prob won't be as good as swift though....motion blur should be better on swift. if anything it drops the price on the swfit making getting two more feasible!


----------



## adamski07

So yeah! Got my 2 rog swift 2 weeks ago. Some of you know I also pre-ordered it at TigerDirect where I kept on calling them to cancel it and to stop the shipment. And today I got these other two boxes.








4 Rog swift at home.. lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First two from Newegg

Other two pre-ordered at TigerDirect arrived today, preparing it for return. lol


----------



## Descadent

so did they charge you then?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so did they charge you then?


Well they did since the pre-order and I've been asking them to give my money back but they want the items back first. So they ask me to refuse the shipment, but I didn't get any notice or tracking no. so I didn't know it was arriving today and I wasn't home. Currently talking to a rep to process the return. UPS is 100 steps away from me so I can drop it off there easily.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbreslin*
> 
> Zero issues with 2 titans, have turned sli on and off a bunch as suggested and don't see any obvious issues when going back to sli.


Really, with any driver after 337.88 I get bsod when I disable sli. Everything else is fine. I just can't disable sli


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Well they did since the pre-order and I've been asking them to give my money back but they want the items back first. So they ask me to refuse the shipment, but I didn't get any notice or tracking no. so I didn't know it was arriving today and I wasn't home. Currently talking to a rep to process the return. UPS is 100 steps away from me so I can drop it off there easily.


dang what a mess


----------



## .Cerberus

y'all got any more of them swifts?...I'm still waiting


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you a day late! lol
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1511753/tftcentral-144hz-ips-type-panels-finally-on-their-way-1440p-as-well/130#post_22816053
> 
> ---
> 
> it's pixel response prob won't be as good as swift though....motion blur should be better on swift. if anything it drops the price on the swfit making getting two more feasible!


At least one of these should feature G-sync

And if it's fast enough to pull off ULMB, it would be 1000 times better than the swift


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoHnYBLaZe*
> 
> And if it's fast enough to pull off ULMB, it would be 1000 times better than the swift


or just the same...but how you figure? a thousand times better then the swift would pretty much mean zero motion blur lol


----------



## writer21

In stock at newegg for anyone interested.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=PG278Q-_-24-236-405-_-Product&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=ez1arp2j2rgs&RandomID=95024241614022520140819171553


----------



## Aemonn

This just in, future tech is better than current or past tech. New precedent set, minds are blown!

/sarcasm

With that said, I can't even count the amount of times a cool new tech was developed, had trouble being mass produced and was either delayed for YEARS or simply became vapor ware. There is a long and bumpy road between developing a technology and successfully bringing it to market.

OLED has been touted as the meccah of display tech for over 5 years now... Also following projections and road maps we SHOULD be seeing 20nm GPUs this year in large quantity and we should also be staring at stacked dram on the near horizon, etc, etc etc.....

Point is, if you want a monitor right now, buya swift.... Or don't if it's not your cup of tea. No one should feel as if their purchase of a swift was a poor decision given they could actually afford the monitor. Anyone who purchases a piece of technology not expecting it to be over shadowed in short order is either new to the 21st century, not from a modern commercialized society or plain delusional.

The real question is, will the tech with its current feature set provide a value for the next few years.... And that answer will vary from person to person.


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> or just the same...but how you figure? a thousand times better then the swift would pretty much mean zero motion blur lol


Because it would have zero color-shift and probably a bit better contrast

Pixel response doesn't have to be as fast as the swift, if it can do ULMB, it's more than good enough


----------



## JoHnYBLaZe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> This just in, future tech is better than current or past tech. New precedent set, minds are blown!
> 
> With that said, I can't even count the amount of times a cool new tech was developed, had trouble being mass produced and was either delayed for YEARS or simply became vapor ware.
> 
> OLED has been touted as the meccah of display tech for over 5 years now, following projections and road maps we SHOULD be seeing 20nm GPUs this year, etc etc etc.....
> 
> Point is, if you want a monitor right now, buya swift.... Or don't if it's not your cup of tea. No one should feel as if their purchase of a swift was a poor decision given they could actually afford the monitor. Anyone who purchases a piece of technology not expecting it to be over shadowed in short order is either new to the 21st century, not from a modern commercialized society or plain delusional.
> 
> The real question is, will the tech with its current feature set provide a value for the next few years.... And that answer will vary from person to person.


Nothing "future" about it, the tech has always been there and while where on the subject the swift is not even FULLY released, so much for precedence.....lol

As for being overshadowed in short order, please tell me what would overshadow a 1440p g-sync panel with ULMB and IPS viewing angles

Don't bother saying 4k, I've had it already, it doesn't blow away 1440p....

Also 1080p, not "overshadowed in short order" not by a long shot.....


----------



## The EX1

Ya, plenty of stock available now for anyone needing to RMA or pick one up.


----------



## Descadent

dangit!!! i need 2 more but not ready yet because multi dp cards aren't out!


----------



## actidone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> dangit!!! i need 2 more but not ready yet because multi dp cards aren't out!


Wait multi dp cards are coming out?









I don't want to spend the money on a TRI-SLI.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *actidone*
> 
> Wait multi dp cards are coming out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend the money on a TRI-SLI.


nvidia has hinted at it and hinted at it in the pcper swift video from two weeks ago


----------



## Zepharus

NEWEGG IN STOCK RIGHT NOW


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> NEWEGG IN STOCK RIGHT NOW


Not sure if trolling, or i just missed it again. I probably just missed it.


----------



## MattBee

I ended up getting 2 stuck pixels on mine, one at top, a white one. And a green one on the far right.

I might jsut deal with it as its so so hard to see but still pisses me off


----------



## HonoredShadow

Never 'deal with it'. Not at this price.


----------



## spin5000

I have at least one, maybe 2 (can't remember) stuck pixels on all three of my ASUS VG248QE monitors...

- First time I ever noticed them? The day I first powered the monitors up and did tests to look for stuck pixels.

- Last time I ever noticed them? The day I first powered the monitors up and did tests to look for stuck pixels.

- The single and only day/time I ever noticed them? The day I first powered the monitors up and did tests to look for stuck pixels.

99% of you guys shouldn't worry about 1 or 2.


----------



## spin5000

.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> LOL..
> Thats true bro, I have been an avid 3d gamer but 3d gaming is DEAD, it's pretty cool but as I said it aint worth it.
> When some doucebags hear the truth they get on and start insulting people, well I dident replyed to him as stupid blind fanboys are best left behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3d gaming is a gimmick thats why the devs dont bother with it plain and simple and there is no way natural to look at a screen with glasses on. it still fake 3D, VR on the other hand is much more like the real deal, aka each eye gets a perfect different picture as there is 2 screens same as the way we see 3d in real life!
> 
> And no I dont ever use DOF as I hate it!
> 
> 2d gaming FTW


You just proved my point, and your lack of knowledge of the subject is quite humorous. Games with proper, true 3D have 2 different images being displayed and your left eye sees the left image and your right eye sees the right image, just like in your VR headset example, just like in real-life, and just like I explained in my post.

2D is a gimmick, 3D is what humans see. 3D gaming isn't dead, man you're comments are extremely comical. 3D is getting bigger and bigger, look at the Oculus Rift and so on.

3D movies are 100x worse, and are 100x more of a gimmick than a game, A movie is just you watching a story being presented to you. It's not being controlled by you, you're not a character in the movie, you're not taking part in the events, hell, you're not even experiencing the movie from the 1st person POV (or any POV for that matter) of any of the characters, the depth perception and distance judgement makes no difference, etc, etc. You are essentially just watching a play on a screen, but with 3D just for some gimmicky "coolness" and "wow-factor". Not to mention the atrocious blurring of objects in motion at the theatres. Not to mention, worse brightness. Not to mention the terrible framerate (movies in 2D look great at the standard 24 fps, in fact I prefer them at 24, but for 3D it's atrocious).

The only movies that 3D makes a true difference to the experience, are ones that simulate the viewer actually being in the movie like the "ride" movies where everything is first person so that the viewer feels like it's them actually in the movie, for example Back to the Future at Universal Studios and stuff like that.

For games from a first person point of view, with complex physics systems especially hardcore racing sims (rFactor 2, Game Stock Car, etc.) and flight sims , the 3D literally makes a difference as I already explained, it's not just for the wow-factor and the immersion. Although the immersion is bloody amazing on it's own too, but it's much more than that.


----------



## yasamoka

Do you understand what gimmick means?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Not sure if trolling, or i just missed it again. I probably just missed it.


It was in stock. I was the first one to post about it. Looks like you missed it.


----------



## afokke

it's in stock (again?) right now! at Newegg

edit: gone just minutes after I ordered one...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> You just proved my point, and your lack of knowledge of the subject is quite humorous. Games with proper, true 3D have 2 different images being displayed and your left eye sees the left image and your right eye sees the right image, just like in your VR headset example, just like in real-life, and just like I explained in my post.
> 
> 2D is a gimmick, 3D is what humans see. 3D gaming isn't dead, man you're comments are extremely comical. 3D is getting bigger and bigger, look at the Oculus Rift and so on.
> 
> 3D movies are 100x worse, and are 100x more of a gimmick than a game, A movie is just you watching a story being presented to you. It's not being controlled by you, you're not a character in the movie, you're not taking part in the events, hell, you're not even experiencing the movie from the 1st person POV (or any POV for that matter) of any of the characters, the depth perception and distance judgement makes no difference, etc, etc. You are essentially just watching a play on a screen, but with 3D just for some gimmicky "coolness" and "wow-factor". Not to mention the atrocious blurring of objects in motion at the theatres. Not to mention, worse brightness. Not to mention the terrible framerate (movies in 2D look great at the standard 24 fps, in fact I prefer them at 24, but for 3D it's atrocious).
> 
> The only movies that 3D makes a true difference to the experience, are ones that simulate the viewer actually being in the movie like the "ride" movies where everything is first person so that the viewer feels like it's them actually in the movie, for example Back to the Future at Universal Studios and stuff like that.
> 
> For games from a first person point of view, with complex physics systems especially hardcore racing sims (rFactor 2, Game Stock Car, etc.) and flight sims , the 3D literally makes a difference as I already explained, it's not just for the wow-factor and the immersion. Although the immersion is bloody amazing on it's own too, but it's much more than that.










keep arguing about a dead format


----------



## Attero87

Arghh why is amazon taking so long to get stock


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Arghh why is amazon taking so long to get stock


I had a chat with Amazon recently and they said they were getting these and would sell them directly but they didn't have an eta. That one 3rd party seller on there is price gouging for real +$100 over msrp and $23 shipping (fail):

nitial Question: Will Amazon sell the Asus PG278Q monitor direct w/prime?

It is currently listed on Amazon from DEC Trader who is charging ~$100 over MSRP:

http://www.amazon.com/PG278Q-27-Inch-Screen-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00MSOND8C

MSRP link:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9175893&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&utm_source=google&utm_medium=paid_search&utm_campaign=paid_search_google_pla&scid=scplp1566688&gclid=CjwKEAjw1ZWgBRD-n6ew0oan1xwSJABAbf8pkiblBGoIKUiFRGRJrkPOSBwDgxyTBUWsbZVOHGUkeBoCwEXw_wcB

05:32 AM PDT (Amazon): Hello me, my name is Gercel.
05:32 AM PDT me: good morning!
05:33 AM PDT (Amazon): I'll be happy to look into your question. I'd be happy to look into this for you and see what I can do.

05:33 AM PDT me: thank you
05:33 AM PDT (Amazon): Since this item is sold and ship by a seller on our website, this item is not eligible for Prime
05:34 AM PDT (Amazon): Items that are eligible for Prime should have to be sold and ship or fulfilled by Amazon.
05:35 AM PDT (Amazon): The item you are looking at the link you have gave me will be ship directly from the seller.
You can contact them here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/details/ref=aag_m_ss?ie=UTF8&asin=&isAmazonFulfilled=&isCBA=&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&seller=A183W8CNLFPZLY#aag_legalInfo
Phone: 805 309 2122
05:35 AM PDT me: I understand that but is amazon going to sell this directly?
05:37 AM PDT (Amazon): The item is a pre order and we're not sure when we'll get stock of this item.
05:38 AM PDT me: ok but you are definitely going to get them and sell them on prime?
05:39 AM PDT Amazon): Yes, however we can't predict exactly how long it'll take us to have this item from the manufacturer.
05:39 AM PDT me: ok so you don't have an eta on when, ok thank you!
05:40 AM PDT Gercel(Amazon): Yes, me.
You're most welcome.
Is there anything else that I can help?
05:41 AM PDT me: no that's it thank you! have a good day!
05:41 AM PDT (Amazon): You too!


----------



## Attero87

Good news. I guess I'll just have top lay the waiting game. I would never go thru a seller other then amazon simply cause the ease of returns, especially the chance something's wrong with the monitor.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep arguing about a dead format


Yeah, aint he funny, a blind fanboy comedian huh









Well we can be sure of that we all will hear about his delusional fanboy crap over and over, well let the clown keep beating on a dead horse right









I guess Mr Wiseguy suppose are blind to this, thats why it's called BLIND FANBOY, right









"Decline of 3D Vision"
"Despite my work 3D vision has long since become a product I can not recommend to others. Its gotten to the point that whenever I speak to a new user I honestly feel sorry for them"

http://helixmod.blogspot.se/2014/07/decline-of-3d-vision.html

"Around two and a half years ago Helix introduced Helixmod wrapper. Many people including myself got involved in the project and we have released around 250 patches to date. Patching a game is a difficult process that very few people are familiar with and was always meant to be a supplemental. Our aim was to show NVIDIA how much of a demand there was for 3D gaming and gain more 3D Vision titles. Unfortunately, as time progressed we had less and less titles.
As we had less and less support I questioned NVIDIA as to why we are having less support. They said in short, That I didn't understand and that developers are not likely to want to implement because it will not effect sales enough. The fact remains though that NVIDIA is not offering any incentive to developers. They blame them for the lack of support but they sponsor developers to support their technologies such as PHYSX, TXAA, ETC.
Not surprisingly the modders of Helixmod have been treated poorly. As most know, we are not employee's of NVIDIA. Nor are we paid for our time/contributions. We do not do this for NVIDIA but to help the community often at great costs. All we ask is that NVIDIA supports 3D Vision ~ which they haven't. Not get in our way ~ which they've done several times.

This may come as a shock to many people since we have been almost the sole method of support for 3D vision. NVIDIA has broken our patches on multiple occasions and frankly made our lives more difficult. Such as...
-Breaking Helix's patches for Mass Effect 3 and Kingdom of Amalur [Took 6 months of constant requesting to resolve]
-Breaking patches for DMC / Mass Effect 2. [Gained around 150 signatures requesting aid. Never resolved. I had to spend my time making changes that harmed the patches to get them compatible]
-Made several requests to change profiles on games we patched. [We learned to not bother, these requests get ignored]
-Helix made a request that they look into fixing the issue that occurs via 3D vision that causes distant lights to cut off in Bioshock Infinite.

NVIDIA has done many other things that upset all of us ranging from Negligence to False Advertising. To the point many games including ones we added support to are claimed to be 3D Vision supported.
-The ratings have always been considered a joke but the Geforce Page is notorious for claiming support on titles that are even rated unsupported.[This has improved as of late]
-They even made a special advertisement of a game that was patched by myself and is otherwise unplayable.
-Depth buffer/Fake 3D is a cheap method to easily gain support of virtually every title. NVIDIA is giving these games high ratings to attract new users.
-Since they are no longer contacting developers about support. Any game with depth buffer support and is sponsored by NVIDIA will be claimed as 3D Vision supported.

Not surprisingly, over the years many modders decided it was time to move on. Not that I or anyone could blame them. Patching is a difficult process that takes many, many hours. Not to mention we constantly run into issues with SLI/NON-SLI/Patches to want to deal with NVIDIA BS. So we went from a few modders to two, Mikear69 and myself[Eqzitara].
Its mainly been the two of us for a year and though we have done our best many have grown frustrated with the lack of our support of certain titles. Unfortunately it has become clear to everyone not to rely on NVIDIA so in turn this puts all the pressure on us. We do not entirely blame these individuals but its become clear that as time goes on more and more people will become frustrated.
Both Mikear69 and myself agreed that its time to move on. We will be continuing for a time but we both will be leaving sometime during the Fall season.. Please keep in mind that I speak for both of us in saying this was not an easy decision. I have patched around 100 titles and given support to 1000's of users. Despite my work 3D vision has long since become a product I can not recommend to others. Its gotten to the point that whenever I speak to a new user I honestly feel sorry for them."


----------



## ikomiko

Hi, got today my rog swift, but i have a little problem. I have a black screen/no picture/*no signal* on my gigabyte r9 270x windforce. What can i do? maybe the monitor is faulty? The monitor isn't first hand i found some signs of usage and the shop send it without a bill.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> I ended up getting 2 stuck pixels on mine, one at top, a white one. And a green one on the far right.
> 
> I might jsut deal with it as its so so hard to see but still pisses me off


Asus has a zero bright dot guarentee. It's only the dark pixels that you can have 5 or 6 of before they'll do anything. Contact ASUS and get the process started--they should take care of you.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikomiko*
> 
> Hi, got today my rog swift, but i have a little problem. I have a black screen/no picture/*no signal* on my gigabyte r9 270x windforce. What can i do? maybe the monitor is faulty? The monitor isn't first hand i found some signs of usage and the shop send it without a bill.


Make sure you use the DP cable provided with the monitor.

If you are plugging the monitor into an already running computer, make sure you try and restart the computer. Hopefully one of those will sort you out.


----------



## ikomiko

thanks aemonn. it works. Great monitor, but there is one thing i dont really like: the monitor hasn't got consistent color because of the big view angle







. You need to sit really perfect for good colors.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Good news. I guess I'll just have top lay the waiting game. I would never go thru a seller other then amazon simply cause the ease of returns, especially the chance something's wrong with the monitor.


I agree and I am too, the customer service is worth it


----------



## un1b4ll

Roommate received his that he ordered from tigerdirect two weeks after my order from B&H. What the actual ****. I'm so livid at this point, I'm about to light up their social media and CS lines. Full blown lie from B&H CS about getting the first batch, just a blatant, in-your-face lie.


----------



## afokke

it can now be back ordered from Newegg


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, aint he funny, a blind fanboy comedian huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we can be sure of that we all will hear about his delusional fanboy crap over and over, well let the clown keep beating on a dead horse right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Mr Wiseguy suppose are blind to this, thats why it's called BLIND FANBOY, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Decline of 3D Vision"
> "Despite my work 3D vision has long since become a product I can not recommend to others. Its gotten to the point that whenever I speak to a new user I honestly feel sorry for them"
> 
> http://helixmod.blogspot.se/2014/07/decline-of-3d-vision.html
> 
> "Around two and a half years ago Helix introduced Helixmod wrapper. Many people including myself got involved in the project and we have released around 250 patches to date. Patching a game is a difficult process that very few people are familiar with and was always meant to be a supplemental. Our aim was to show NVIDIA how much of a demand there was for 3D gaming and gain more 3D Vision titles. Unfortunately, as time progressed we had less and less titles.
> As we had less and less support I questioned NVIDIA as to why we are having less support. They said in short, That I didn't understand and that developers are not likely to want to implement because it will not effect sales enough. The fact remains though that NVIDIA is not offering any incentive to developers. They blame them for the lack of support but they sponsor developers to support their technologies such as PHYSX, TXAA, ETC.
> Not surprisingly the modders of Helixmod have been treated poorly. As most know, we are not employee's of NVIDIA. Nor are we paid for our time/contributions. We do not do this for NVIDIA but to help the community often at great costs. All we ask is that NVIDIA supports 3D Vision ~ which they haven't. Not get in our way ~ which they've odone several times.
> 
> This may come as a shock to many people since we have been almost the sole method of support for 3D vision. NVIDIA has broken our patches on multiple occasions and frankly made our lives more difficult. Such as...
> -Breaking Helix's patches for Mass Effect 3 and Kingdom of Amalur [Took 6 months of constant requesting to resolve]
> -Breaking patches for DMC / Mass Effect 2. [Gained around 150 signatures requesting aid. Never resolved. I had to spend my time making changes that harmed the patches to get them compatible]
> -Made several requests to change profiles on games we patched. [We learned to not bother, these requests get ignored]
> -Helix made a request that they look into fixing the issue that occurs via 3D vision that causes distant lights to cut off in Bioshock Infinite.
> 
> NVIDIA has done many other things that upset all of us ranging from Negligence to False Advertising. To the point many games including ones we added support to are claimed to be 3D Vision supported.
> -The ratings have always been considered a joke but the Geforce Page is notorious for claiming support on titles that are even rated unsupported.[This has improved as of late]
> -They even made a special advertisement of a game that was patched by myself and is otherwise unplayable.
> -Depth buffer/Fake 3D is a cheap method to easily gain support of virtually every title. NVIDIA is giving these games high ratings to attract new users.
> -Since they are no longer contacting developers about support. Any game with depth buffer support and is sponsored by NVIDIA will be claimed as 3D Vision supported.
> 
> Not surprisingly, over the years many modders decided it was time to move on. Not that I or anyone could blame them. Patching is a difficult process that takes many, many hours. Not to mention we constantly run into issues with SLI/NON-SLI/Patches to want to deal with NVIDIA BS. So we went from a few modders to two, Mikear69 and myself[Eqzitara].
> Its mainly been the two of us for a year and though we have done our best many have grown frustrated with the lack of our support of certain titles. Unfortunately it has become clear to everyone not to rely on NVIDIA so in turn this puts all the pressure on us. We do not entirely blame these individuals but its become clear that as time goes on more and more people will become frustrated.
> Both Mikear69 and myself agreed that its time to move on. We will be continuing for a time but we both will be leaving sometime during the Fall season.. Please keep in mind that I speak for both of us in saying this was not an easy decision. I have patched around 100 titles and given support to 1000's of users. Despite my work 3D vision has long since become a product I can not recommend to others. Its gotten to the point that whenever I speak to a new user I honestly feel sorry for them."


Well, count me in as part of the user group that you feel sorry for....








I have three Asus 27 inch monitors with 3d vision. I have used Helix for surround for some games that don't support that resolution, but didn't realize that Helix was also involved with 3d development/support with Nvidia. It's disappointing to hear that 3d is no longer on the priority list for Nvidia. (I do understand the business rationale, but I paid a premium for my monitors to not have this happen, unless the company went in to BK, then all bets would be off...lol)
Nvidia drivers already broke the light boost feature on my monitors a while back, and now this. ...
This is one of the reasons why I am not inclined to cast my "monitor lot" with any panel maker which makes my monitors be at the mercy of any specific gpu brand drivers/support, as these features can be rendered useless anytime by the gpu manufacturer. As a consumer, I won't be directly tying my monitor purchase to any specific gpu feature set ever again, unless of course, the monitor's price excluded the mark up for these gpu specific features, and monitor otherwise was competitive with the market comps in all other respects...


----------



## Baasha

Finally, they *were* in stock!











4K Surround vs RoG Swift Surround?


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally, they *were* in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K Surround vs RoG Swift Surround?


I would personally go with the Rog swift surround for the 120hz , and you definitely have the rig to do it


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> I would personally go with the Rog swift surround for the 120hz , and you definitely have the rig to do it


haha no I meant benchmark competition... my X79 rig has 4K Surround... I will hook up the RoG Swift Surround and do benchmarks as well but I'm keeping both 4K Surround & this!


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> haha no I meant benchmark competition... my X79 rig has 4K Surround... I will hook up the RoG Swift Surround and do benchmarks as well but I'm keeping both 4K Surround & this!


O then 4K surround all the way! I would love to see a few scores


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

I posted this a few times on the owner thread but no one has gotten back to me. Can someone take a flashlight and shine it on the monitor at a 45 degree angle while its off. Then look around it to see if they see streaking. I have streaking despite cleaning it several times


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> I posted this a few times on the owner thread but no one has gotten back to me. Can someone take a flashlight and shine it on the monitor at a 45 degree angle while its off. Then look around it to see if they see streaking. I have streaking despite cleaning it several times


Yes of course you have because of matte finish on the monitor.. you will always have it, I however found out if you use just some water and glass cleaning cloth it is a bit better, anyway, it does not interfere with image so there is no point trying to really clean it up


----------



## greenblankut

Should I get a replacement on my swift tommorow, it has 2 dead pixels, 1 at top and side. To be honest but I cant see them ever.
But its the pricepol


----------



## mrgamer81

I think u should, the price this screen have, there should be no dead/stuck pixel.


----------



## thunder1990

Man I'm going to get on the first plane headed to California and roundhouse kick the first newegg employee I see.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> Man I'm going to get on the first plane headed to California and roundhouse kick the first newegg employee I see.


Or NJ, whichever is closer to you!


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally, they *were* in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K Surround vs RoG Swift Surround?


holy **** on a **** sandwich with **** on top and a side helping of ****, don't get me wrong that is one beautiful X79 monster you have listed in your sig, but the amount of money you must have frightens me.

meanwhile, my single lonely PG278Q just shipped from CA, I hope it doesn't get damaged on its trip to the east coast and I hope it isn't some unit with spots and dead pixels that someone returned.


----------



## thunder1990

I think I'm done being nice I'm going bat **** crazy on them today. Can't get a advance replacement (which I wouldn't have to pay for shipping AGAIN) because the monitor is sold out and they can't put me on the back order. I have to buy a back order model and pay for shipping AGAIN. **** that I'm not paying $65 over what the monitor cost AGAIN.

Terri : I was suppose to receive advance rma refund also my return payment does not include my shipping cost

Doris W.: I would be glad to help you. Would you please give me the RMA number?

Terri :

Doris W.: Thank you for that information, Terri. May I place you on hold while I look into this for you?

Terri : ok

Doris W.: Thank you for holding. I am sorry but we are unable to issue advanced replacement for the item. I show the refund RMA has been issued and you can reorder the item online if you still need it.

Doris W.: The shipping label has been issued to you. You will receive a link to the UPS return shipping label within the next 24 hours.

Terri: advance rma refund

Terri : not replacement

Doris W.: Yes, I am sorry but we are unable to issue advanced replacement RMA for the item. Terri: advance rma refund

Terri: I was suppose to receive a advance rma refund

Doris W.: Unfortunately, no, we are unable to do advanced returns due to system restriction.

Terri: That's what I was told I would get

Doris W.: May I place you on hold while I look into this for you?

Terri: ok

Terri: Wendy Y.: I can issue you an advanced RMA refund now if you'd like to receive it sooner

Doris W.: Thank you so much for your patience. I just need a little more time to research this for you. May I place you on hold for just another moment?

Terri: ok

Terri : Also why is the refund only for 799.99 instead of 866.95

Doris W.: Thank you for holding. I have cancelled your orginal RMA and issued you an advanced refund RMA.

Terri: Doris W.: I am sorry but the shipping fee is charged by the shipping carrier and we are unable to refund that.

Terri: That's bs

Doris W.: Is there anything else I can assist you with today?

Terri: If you would shipped me the correct product and not an open box item I wouldn't have to pay shipping again

Terri: I swear I going strictly amazon after this

Doris W.: I apologize for your inconvenience. I am really sorry but we are unable to refund the shipping fee for you.

Doris W.: Is there anything else I can assist you with today?

Terri : I want my shipping refunded or can you refund me for the shipping on my backorder

Doris W.: I apologize for your inconvenience. I am really sorry but we are unable to refund the shipping fee for you.

Terri : The F**k I have to pay for neweggs mistakes


----------



## wholeeo

^If you paid with a credit card you should file a dispute to get that cash back. Big reason why I don't shop at Newegg at all.


----------



## marc0053

Anyone else getting some pretty long delays when alt tabbing out of games (5+ seconds) with this monitor?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Anyone else getting some pretty long delays when alt tabbing out of games (5+ seconds) with this monitor?


Nope. Alt tabbing is the same as my old non g-sync monitor.

Try a clean install of drivers.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Nope. Alt tabbing is the same as my old non g-sync monitor.
> 
> Try a clean install of drivers.


Thanks that worked now I can alt tab instantly


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Yes of course you have because of matte finish on the monitor.. you will always have it, I however found out if you use just some water and glass cleaning cloth it is a bit better, anyway, it does not interfere with image so there is no point trying to really clean it up


All matte finish monitors have this streaking look when wiping down with cleaner or water?


----------



## relikpL

Should i return my swift to Fry's (has a single dead pixel), or just deal with it since I can't really tell anymore? Don't know when they will be back in stock.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> Should i return my swift to Fry's (has a single dead pixel), or just deal with it since I can't really tell anymore? Don't know when they will be back in stock.


That's up to you if you think you can live with it and it wont bother you. I bought FRY's 3 year warranty for that reason in case one decides to pop up after the return period or if i have any other problems within 3 years for an easy swap.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> Should i return my swift to Fry's (has a single dead pixel), or just deal with it since I can't really tell anymore? Don't know when they will be back in stock.


Last I checked, every store had 1-2 units each other then 2 stores within a 100 mile radius of me. Basically the Bay Area/SAC/Concord has it, or had it. I picked mine up @ Fremont, and the other Swift had a customer invoice on it.

I ended up buying a second one because my first Swift has a stuck pixel, it wasn't noticeable for the most part but I would occasionally tell myself, "stuck pixel!!". Plus the whole argument of paying nearly $900 for this, one may want it to be close to perfect


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> All matte finish monitors have this streaking look when wiping down with cleaner or water?


----------



## MaN227

got tracking from TD today and was surprised to see its due to be delivered tomorrow










needless to say I'm super stoked about it, and have fingers and toes crossed that it has NO issues.

I also got a case from them and it as well came in 2 days time, I was shocked.


----------



## MakinaSandwich

I've been lurking this thread since before it launched, and I made an account to say that my backorder with Newegg from 8/27 shipped on the 9th. It'll be here the 12th!









Here's to hoping there aren't any issues! Just wanted to be part of the launch with you guys, even if it is kind of late, haha.


----------



## Baasha

Finally got it setup! 0 dead/stuck pixels on all three monitors! Perfect display! Just waiting for the G-Sync Surround driver.









Running it now in 120Hz ULMB mode. Btw, what is the most optimum "Pulse Width" setting? It's currently at the default '100.'

http://minus.com/i/WMJAumbCGFuJ


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally got it setup! 0 dead/stuck pixels on all three monitors! Perfect display! Just waiting for the G-Sync Surround driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running it now in 120Hz ULMB mode. Btw, what is the most optimum "Pulse Width" setting? It's currently at the default '100.'
> 
> http://minus.com/i/WMJAumbCGFuJ


Ditto, I'd like to know this as well. This is my first ULMB capable monitor which I have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally got it setup! 0 dead/stuck pixels on all three monitors! Perfect display! Just waiting for the G-Sync Surround driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running it now in 120Hz ULMB mode. Btw, what is the most optimum "Pulse Width" setting? It's currently at the default '100.'
> 
> http://minus.com/i/WMJAumbCGFuJ


It's pretty trivial.
The pulse width is how long the image appear on the screen. aka the persistence.
100% is the maximum setting.
The optimal setting depends on your priorities.
The lower the persistence, the lower the eye tracking motion blur. But the lower the brightness as well

A good way to test that is here: http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=quebec.jpg&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0

Note: Make sure you use ULMB with V-sync and no fps drops.
It's important because tearing and stuttering are a lot easier to notice in ULMB mode.

Also if a frame spans across multiple refreshes, you would get a multiple image artifact.
To test that go to: http://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates
Notice how the second UFO looks like its followed by a ghost.

Hope this help.


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally got it setup! 0 dead/stuck pixels on all three monitors! Perfect display! Just waiting for the G-Sync Surround driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running it now in 120Hz ULMB mode. Btw, what is the most optimum "Pulse Width" setting? It's currently at the default '100.'
> 
> http://minus.com/i/WMJAumbCGFuJ


How did you unstick your 2 bad pixels?

I ended up taking my monitor back and getting a replacement. My new monitor has no bad pixels but a little extra bleeding at bottom.


----------



## asg266

I finally got one but it has 1 stuck pixel, tried some of the fixes available online to no avail.

:/ Back you go.


----------



## MattBee

I got my new monitor replacement and i am very happy, only a little noticeable bleeding at bottom on a black screen
No dead/stuck pixels.
I have a 780ti and I cant bealive how amazing g sync actually is.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> *How did you unstick your 2 bad pixels?*
> 
> I ended up taking my monitor back and getting a replacement. My new monitor has no bad pixels but a little extra bleeding at bottom.


What part of *0* dead/stuck pixels did you not get?









All three of my monitors are PERFECT - no dead/stuck pixels.


----------



## Kronvict

If you have a FRY's near you they seem to be in stock at some stores today. Check the website for local availability.

http://www.frys.com/product/8237286?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

I noticed that too last night. I'm picking mine up today at Fry's in Southern California! Woohoo!


----------



## MetaRunner

Hi all,

I generally prefer to buy electronics from Newegg and bought this monitor from their site last week during their pre-order window. It has zero dead pixels but a noticeable amount of backlight bleed in a darkened room.



It just so happens I live by Fry's and they just posted a couple in stock. Would you recommend I RMA/replace the monitor through Newegg or stop by Fry's and grabbing a second monitor and return whichever monitor is of worse quality? Also wondering if anyone has run into any issues with Fry's warranty/return policy as I have never purchased anything from them before.

Thanks


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I generally prefer to buy electronics from Newegg and bought this monitor from their site last week during their pre-order window. It has zero dead pixels but a noticeable amount of backlight bleed in a darkened room.
> 
> 
> 
> It just so happens I live by Fry's and they just posted a couple in stock. Would you recommend I RMA/replace the monitor through Newegg or stop by Fry's and grabbing a second monitor and return whichever monitor is of worse quality? Also wondering if anyone has run into any issues with Fry's warranty/return policy as I have never purchased anything from them before.
> 
> Thanks


Man ... that's some obnoxious bleed ... I would SO send it back ...

But to answer your question:

Yes, at least here in Houston, TX ... Fry's return policy is BULLET PROOF with no restocking fees and no questions asked ...

Were I in the same situation? I would already be at Fry's buying one ... in fact, I've done the very same thing with other products ...

Just keep the one that's not bleeding to hell. If both are? Then I'd return both ...

Best of luck ..


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> It just so happens I live by Fry's and they just posted a couple in stock. Would you recommend I RMA/replace the monitor through Newegg or stop by Fry's and grabbing a second monitor and return whichever monitor is of worse quality? Also wondering if anyone has run into any issues with Fry's warranty/return policy as I have never purchased anything from them before.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know what you should do, but I can say this: I too thought about where to purchase this monitor. It's a big purchase for a monitor, so it matters. I just bought mine at Fry's today and asked them about their return policy when I was there. They told me that I have 30 days to return it for a full refund, with no questions asked. Of course, it has to have all the parts and packaging. I also have up to 14 days to purchase the extra warranty if I want to.

With that return policy, you almost can't go wrong. 30 days is plenty to see if you like it, to make sure there are no issues, make sure there are no dead/stuck pixels, etc.

Sure, I paid sales tax that I would not have otherwise been charged had I bought online somewhere, but that return policy is worth it to me for a product that costs this much.

Good luck with your decision.

EDIT: It should be noted that Kinaesthetic (another participant in this forum) told me that Fry's return policy for monitors is actually only 15 days, so be warned. Be sure to check with your store to find out for sure, and read the back of your receipt - sometimes it says there.


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Man ... that's some obnoxious bleed ... I would SO send it back ...
> 
> But to answer your question:
> 
> Yes, at least here in Houston, TX ... Fry's return policy is BULLET PROOF with no restocking fees and no questions asked ...
> 
> Were I in the same situation? I would already be at Fry's buying one ... in fact, I've done the very same thing with other products ...
> 
> Just keep the one that's not bleeding to hell. If both are? Then I'd return both ...
> 
> Best of luck ..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I don't know what you should do, but I can say this: I too thought about where to purchase this monitor. It's a big purchase for a monitor, so it matters. I just bought mine at Fry's today and asked them about their return policy when I was there. They told me that I have 30 days to return it for a full refund, with no questions asked. Of course, it has to have all the parts and packaging. I also have up to 14 days to purchase the extra warranty if I want to.
> 
> With that return policy, you almost can't go wrong. 30 days is plenty to see if you like it, to make sure there are no issues, make sure there are no dead/stuck pixels, etc.
> 
> Sure, I paid sales tax that I would not have otherwise been charged had I bought online somewhere, but that return policy is worth it to me for a product that costs this much.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


Thanks for the responses you two! I placed an order for in-store pick up at my local Fry's and received verbal confirmation that they had 3 in stock and one was available and that they put it on reserve for me. I just got a phone call from the manager an hour later saying that there was a mix-up and the last monitor was actually already "paper reserved" to some other guy...

Regardless, I will be returning my current monitor before the Newegg return period ends.

Oy Vey.


----------



## bardm

Hi everybody-thinking about buying this monitor. I've only seen one person I believe with a gtx 780 classified post...I'm curious to see if anyone has that card and the pg278q, and could provide some performance feedback. Ideally I'd like to stay above 60fps on highest game settings...I have quite a backlog of pc games, but will be playing these (somewhat older) games in the near future:

Bioshock infinite
Tomb raider
Batman origins
Assassin's creed black flag
Portal 2

I currently don't have my card overclocked (running 24" Acer 1920x1200) and was just able to finish arkham city on highest settings except physx, and didn't have any noticeable lag. Card is not the best over clocker based on my limited testing (about 1254mhz core stable), but I would oc with that monitor. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Also anyone see this monitor? Available for pre order at Amazon and 600 US...

Philips 272g5dyeb g synch performance gaming monitor...


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Hi everybody-thinking about buying this monitor. I've only seen one person I believe with a gtx 780 classified post...I'm curious to see if anyone has that card and the pg278q, and could provide some performance feedback. Ideally I'd like to stay above 60fps on highest game settings...I have quite a backlog of pc games, but will be playing these (somewhat older) games in the near future:
> 
> Bioshock infinite
> Tomb raider
> Batman origins
> Assassin's creed black flag
> Portal 2
> 
> I currently don't have my card overclocked (running 24" Acer 1920x1200) and was just able to finish arkham city on highest settings except physx, and didn't have any noticeable lag. Card is not the best over clocker based on my limited testing (about 1254mhz core stable), but I would oc with that monitor. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Also anyone see this monitor? Available for pre order at Amazon and 600 US...
> 
> Philips 272g5dyeb g synch performance gaming monitor...


Newegg has the Acer 27" 1080p 144hz G-Sync monitor currently in stock for the same price as well.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009657


----------



## Descadent

wow at $600 bucks even for the acer... i mean for 1080p >_> man $200 definitely more worth it for 1440p


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

I just got my monitor and am fiddling around with it. What does the "OD" actually do? I don't understand what it does and which setting is "better".

I found the info below on the ROG.asus.com page (http://rog.asus.com/339252014/gaming-monitors/faq-rog-swift-pg278q-27-inch-g-sync-gaming-monitor/), but it doesn't really tell me what's going on and what I should set it to if I'm using Gsync.

Menu: What is OD?
OD = Overdrive. It overdrives the pixel response rate and can be Off, Normal or Extreme.

It cannot be used in conjunction with ULMB
It can be used in conjunction with G-Sync

Anyone know?


----------



## MattBee

My good friend ended up buying the swift too and his bezel looks differnt. In fact the colours even look alot different.

Is it possible one of the is a cheap nock off? would have to be impossible wouldnt it


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I just got my monitor and am fiddling around with it. What does the "OD" actually do? I don't understand what it does and which setting is "better".
> 
> I found the info below on the ROG.asus.com page (http://rog.asus.com/339252014/gaming-monitors/faq-rog-swift-pg278q-27-inch-g-sync-gaming-monitor/), but it doesn't really tell me what's going on and what I should set it to if I'm using Gsync.
> 
> Menu: What is OD?
> OD = Overdrive. It overdrives the pixel response rate and can be Off, Normal or Extreme.
> 
> It cannot be used in conjunction with ULMB
> It can be used in conjunction with G-Sync
> 
> Anyone know?


Normal seems best setting.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/content/asus_rog_swift_pg278q.htm#response_times
Quote:


> With OD now turned up to the maximum 'Extreme' setting you can see that the overall response times remained very similar to the 'Normal' setting with some minor improvement. We achieved an average 2.4ms G2G response time here although much larger overshoot was now present. The overdrive impulse is too aggressive in this mode and it is leading to far too much overshoot. In practice there is basically no change to responsiveness, but a noticeable dark trail is now present across many colour transitions. The normal mode seems optimum on this screen, and extreme should probably be avoided.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Thanks pr1me!


----------



## spin5000

Yup, set the Overdrive one away from max. I notice this on most monitors, usually 1 step from max, or 60-80%, is always the best.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

I have a few issues with mine if someone could help me out

1. I have cleaned the monitor several times. I notice streaking on the matte screen. It's not really noticeable while messing about but I usually take a flashlight and shine it from an angle at the monitor and look around the screen to see if I got all the streaks out. Can someone try this for me and see if theirs has it as well?

2. The bezel has some shiny spots here and there where it appears the finish on the outside thin bezel wasn't fully finished. Almost like they didn't finish the very inside of the bezel where the screen sits inside of it.

3. I don't notice bad backlight bleed except for the bottom. It's about a quarter inch from the bottom of the screen and runs around 3/4 of the length of the monitor. It's very distracting when its on a dark scene as it lends a heavy blue color to blacks. This would be backlight bleed correct?

4. Top left part of my monitor seems to hang out of the bezel more than the others. It's not too noticeable unless your looking at it but I can press it in lightly and it almost sounds like the panel is flexing.

Other than that, I do enjoy the monitor but like most others here, for $800, I want it to be as close to perfect as possible.


----------



## MattBee

IMAG0091.jpg 1772k .jpg file


IMAG0090.jpg 1280k .jpg file


See how both side of my monitor are a bit deffert to each other. there is a large gap on the right side on the very outside of the bezzle to the part with the button pictures.

well on my mates monitor there is no gap at all. The very outside is glued tight to the frame.
Hes kidna looks fake, poor colour. ****ty pixels and rez


----------



## Descadent

embed your pics


----------



## MattBee

whats that mean


----------



## Leyaena

This is what he meant


----------



## Razorwind009

I have searched for an answer to no avail. What kind of performance can I expect with an evga 780SC?


----------



## Descadent

google 780 1440p benchmarks


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> I have a few issues with mine if someone could help me out
> 
> 1. I have cleaned the monitor several times. I notice streaking on the matte screen. It's not really noticeable while messing about but I usually take a flashlight and shine it from an angle at the monitor and look around the screen to see if I got all the streaks out. Can someone try this for me and see if theirs has it as well?
> 
> 2. The bezel has some shiny spots here and there where it appears the finish on the outside thin bezel wasn't fully finished. Almost like they didn't finish the very inside of the bezel where the screen sits inside of it.
> 
> 3. I don't notice bad backlight bleed except for the bottom. It's about a quarter inch from the bottom of the screen and runs around 3/4 of the length of the monitor. It's very distracting when its on a dark scene as it lends a heavy blue color to blacks. This would be backlight bleed correct?
> 
> 4. Top left part of my monitor seems to hang out of the bezel more than the others. It's not too noticeable unless your looking at it but I can press it in lightly and it almost sounds like the panel is flexing.
> 
> Other than that, I do enjoy the monitor but like most others here, for $800, I want it to be as close to perfect as possible.


1. I see no streaks on mine, but I have not cleaned it yet. Just got it home last night.

2. I don't see that on mine.

3. I don't know.

4. I also don't see that on mine.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

For those still thinking about whether to get one of these or not, check out my 1st impressions here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/780_30#post_22837269


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> For those still thinking about whether to get one of these or not, check out my 1st impressions here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/780_30#post_22837269


I think it was you talking about the Fry's return policy. I just want to let you know that is 15 days for monitors. I'd know because I had to go through 6 LG 34UM95s with them. Whoever told you 30 days for monitors is incorrect.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I think it was you talking about the Fry's return policy. I just want to let you know that is 15 days for monitors. I'd know because I had to go through 6 LG 34UM95s with them. Whoever told you 30 days for monitors is incorrect.


Ok, thanks for the info.

So far, I don't plan to bring it back, but it's still good to know, just in case.


----------



## MattBee

I have a question,

I read that g-syncs sweet spot is 40-60 frames a sec. If I have a 144hz screen does that mean my gsync sweet spot is 40 to 144 frames a sec.
What happens if I go over the 60 frame sweet spot? dosnt feel smooth anymore :?


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> I read that g-syncs sweet spot is 40-60 frames a sec. If I have a 144hz screen does that mean my gsync sweet spot is 40 to 144 frames a sec.
> What happens if I go over the 60 frame sweet spot? dosnt feel smooth anymore :?


Hello MattBee.

G-sync works from 30fps to 144fps.
The closer to 144, the smoother the motion and the lower the motion blur.
The closer to 30, the more it's choppy and blurry.

The so called "40-60 sweet spot" is a PR move from NVIDIA, Since it's the framerate most of the potential G-Sync clients are usually getting in modern games.
It makes senses to market G-sync has being most effective in that range.

The reality is that the sweet spot is more like 35-135fps.
But sub 60fps feels pretty bad whether or not you are using G-sync. There is nothing that can fix the inherent flaws of low frame rates.

If you can keep your framerate in the 70-100 range though, it's more than smooth enough for casual gaming.

So basically:
- g-sync is effective all the way from 30 to 144fps
- it won't become less smooth above 60fps, quite the opposite.


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> Hello MattBee.
> 
> G-sync works from 30fps to 144fps.
> The closer to 144, the smoother the motion and the lower the motion blur.
> The closer to 30, the more it's choppy and blurry.
> 
> The so called "40-60 sweet spot" is a PR move from NVIDIA, Since it's the framerate most of the potential G-Sync clients are usually getting in modern games.
> It makes senses to market G-sync has being most effective in that range.
> 
> The reality is that the sweet spot is more like 35-135fps.
> But sub 60fps feels pretty bad whether or not you are using G-sync. There is nothing that can fix the inherent flaws of low frame rates.
> 
> If you can keep your framerate in the 70-100 range though, it's more than smooth enough for casual gaming.
> 
> So basically:
> - g-sync is effective all the way from 30 to 144fps
> - it won't become less smooth above 60fps, quite the opposite.


Your reply was most excellent thank you. I wasnt expecting such a professional reply.
Im going to buy a GTX 980 when they come out as I currently have a 290 ati gpu. I do have the swift monitor but.


----------



## MattBee

In this warcraft video



What exactly is he truing to show us is wrong


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> In this warcraft video
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is he truing to show us is wrong


My guess is he's trying to show the pixel inversion artifacts. But It looks like this is just a video capture. He would need to make a recording of the screen itself for it to show anything.
or maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## zacker

i like this monitor very much but quess what 972.44 euro here in greece
i am waiting to go lower is this a joke ? or people here in my ckuntry are ******ed as hell?


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> i like this monitor very much but quess what 972.44 euro here in greece
> i am waiting to go lower is this a joke ? or people here in my ckuntry are ******ed as hell?


I paid 1000 australian, and there is no way the monitor is that good to justify such a huge amount. Its worth about 750-800. But its the price you pay for the first of a technology line


----------



## un1b4ll

Looks like I'm going to have to return. the IQ on this display is just awful. I'm not down to pay $800 for a trade off. A straight upgrade, sure, but I'm missing a LOT of quality compared to the u2713hm. Looks like I'm going to wait until the 144hz IPS displays come out.


----------



## Descadent

ips 144hz still won 't have as good pixel response and will have more motion blur i'd bet money on it


----------



## thunder1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> i like this monitor very much but quess what 972.44 euro here in greece
> i am waiting to go lower is this a joke ? or people here in my ckuntry are ******ed as hell?


It's only that high because Europe and Australia love Keynesian economics. You guys pay wayyyyyyyy to much taxes and no its not worth $1000.00 maybe 600-800 but $1000 is ludacris.

Not to put down anyone's country but America was born from people who wanted to aviod unfair taxes.


----------



## MattBee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder1990*
> 
> It's only that high because Europe and Australia love Keynesian economics. You guys pay wayyyyyyyy to much taxes and no its not worth $1000.00 maybe 600-800 but $1000 is ludacris.
> 
> Not to put down anyone's country but America was born from people who wanted to aviod unfair taxes.


What are you talkign about, when you do the econamic differnce its the exact same you pay in America wow.


----------



## un1b4ll

That'd be a much better trade off than this. In fact I'm not even sure this display isn't defective. If you remember those old movies in Command and Conquer in DOS with the black lines through them? It's like that, but horizontal. And not in DOS.


----------



## Burke888

Anyone have a list of webpages I should be camping? I RMA'd mine from NewEgg for a stuck red pixel, but I doubt they will have any stock to replace it, so looks like I'll be getting a refund. Now I gota start all over again and try to score one of these.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Anyone have a list of webpages I should be camping? I RMA'd mine from NewEgg for a stuck red pixel, but I doubt they will have any stock to replace it, so looks like I'll be getting a refund. Now I gota start all over again and try to score one of these.


Before I got mine, I was watching:

frys.com
bestbuy.com
amazon.com
newegg.com
tigerdirect.com
bandhphotovideo.com

Good luck.


----------



## Fiercy

I have a single white spot on the screen.. which is super visible on white screen and not really visible at all on black screen. Sending it back to newegg for RMA had heavy back light bleed anyway...
Anyone know's where can i get another one?


----------



## ggoldfingerd

I found a tracking site and I had them add most of the retailers. You can get email notifications which is nice for websites that don't offer this feature. The link is below.

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/asus/

They don't support Fry's. The will only add Newegg after they have a least 100 subscribers. I am hoping to pick up one or two of these from Best Buy.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Anyone have a list of webpages I should be camping? I RMA'd mine from NewEgg for a stuck red pixel, but I doubt they will have any stock to replace it, so looks like I'll be getting a refund. Now I gota start all over again and try to score one of these.


The two ROG swift that I received from TD is on their way back to their warehouse. Try giving them a call if you want to get one from them. Expected arrival is this coming Thursday.


----------



## un1b4ll

Returned to Frys in Roseville. Even for free, I'd rather play on my u2713hm, definitely not looking for an $800 downgrade. The motion was a big plus, but the IQ was an even bigger minus.


----------



## Descadent

ok. cya


----------



## Lu(ky

Hi all just wondering if anyone of you guys had the ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz and did the Nvidia G-SYNC kit to it and now have this new monitor.
Just wondering your 2 cents between the two. Still up in the air on paying $800 for it.. Unless there is a improvement over my ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms with the kit installed etc.
Thanks


----------



## omarh2o

Thought this would be the best place to ask, So how is the panel compared to the dell U2713HM? G-sync, 144 hz, and 1440p is what I have always wanted to see in a monitor, and I have the hardware for it. But my main concern is would I see a noticeable difference between the two panels? This is pretty much just for gaming, so anyone out there coming from a good quality IPS panel have any problems using the swifts tn panel?


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Thought this would be the best place to ask, So how is the panel compared to the dell U2713HM? G-sync, 144 hz, and 1440p is what I have always wanted to see in a monitor, and I have the hardware for it. But my main concern is would I see a noticeable difference between the two panels? This is pretty much just for gaming, so anyone out there coming from a good quality IPS panel have any problems using the swifts tn panel?


Just for gaming, it is great! However you will see a big difference from the U2713HM, you can't really compare the two though. They aren't meant for the same group of people.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Thought this would be the best place to ask, So how is the panel compared to the dell U2713HM? G-sync, 144 hz, and 1440p is what I have always wanted to see in a monitor, and I have the hardware for it. But my main concern is would I see a noticeable difference between the two panels? This is pretty much just for gaming, so anyone out there coming from a good quality IPS panel have any problems using the swifts tn panel?


Hi. Check out my post here for my first impressions.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/780_30#post_22837269

Keep in mind that I have used IPS panels for years, and I have one sitting right next to my Swift and the Swift is very close in quality. I think it's worth it - really depends on your eyes I guess.


----------



## s1rrah

There is one "open box" showing in stock at Houston Fry's if anybody is interested...

I'm guessing it was returned for a bad pixel or something ...


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hi all just wondering if anyone of you guys had the ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz and did the Nvidia G-SYNC kit to it and now have this new monitor.
> Just wondering your 2 cents between the two. Still up in the air on paying $800 for it.. Unless there is a improvement over my ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms with the kit installed etc.
> Thanks


Depends. (I don't own the VG248QE)

But if i'd have it with the G-Sync kit i would most likely keep it as the improvements over the VG one do not compensate the price of the Swift imo. However there are people who would still go for the Swift.

My case was simple overall i had a 60 hz Samsung T220 which i've got a long time ago. So getting a good G-Sync monitor which will last a good amount was a logical consequence & a great time to buy overall.


----------



## ghost323

Just called B&H this morning to check and see what the deal is with the first group of preorders since I was apparently one of the last to preorder on 8/16 and they are finally scheduled to reach their warehouse tomorrow morning and should be sent out over the next few days. He didn't say how many were in the shipment, but supposedly enough to fill the original preorders through 8/16-17 or whenever they took the product off their website initially.


----------



## moogleslam

Exciting news. The GTX 980 comes with 3 DisplayPort outputs!

http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1129637-1-1.html


----------



## dpoverlord

Not sure I'm happy with my dell 30inch x 4 way surround.

Are the viewing angles bad in portrait?


----------



## relikpL

Just picked up a replacement from the Fry's in Manhattan Beach. I randomly checked, and they had it. Pixel perfect, finally! I also bought the 3y warranty for $150. My journey is now over


----------



## MetaRunner

Hey guys,

It looks like they listed more in stock about 5 minutes ago at Fry's website and you can even order online and have it shipped:

http://www.frys.com/

Good Luck!


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> It looks like they listed more in stock about 5 minutes ago at Fry's website and you can even order online and have it shipped:
> 
> http://www.frys.com/
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you for the tip! It's the closest I've come to getting one yet. Unfortunately, of the stores near me, the only monitors available at this time are open-box. If i've waited this long, I can wait for a perfect one








(Just so I don't cover up the info, if you're just checking in, Fry's may have some in stock. Check it out!)


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Thank you for the tip! It's the closest I've come to getting one yet. Unfortunately, of the stores near me, the only monitors available at this time are open-box. If i've waited this long, I can wait for a perfect one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just so I don't cover up the info, if you're just checking in, Fry's may have some in stock. Check it out!)


That's so weird. They were open for online orders when I posted it. Either they sold out in 15 minutes or they opened up online orders briefly before shipping out a new supply to stores? Anyways, I would continue to check In-Store stock over the next couple days.


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> That's so weird. They were open for online orders when I posted it. Either they sold out in 15 minutes or they opened up online orders briefly before shipping out a new supply to stores? Anyways, I would continue to check In-Store stock over the next couple days.


I was able to snag an online order.
Status
Order Being Processed

Also have one being sent back to NewEgg for a bright pixel, with instructions for a replacement. Hopefully between three of them I can snag a perfect one.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> That's so weird. They were open for online orders when I posted it. Either they sold out in 15 minutes or they opened up online orders briefly before shipping out a new supply to stores? Anyways, I would continue to check In-Store stock over the next couple days.


I don't doubt it was open for online sales at all. The monitor is definitely in high demand and low supply. I'm sure the limited stock they had did indeed sell out that quickly. Thanks again for the tip, I'll continue to keep my eyes peeled


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Hey guys, I've been using my monitor for a few days now and noticed something I thought was strange, but I guess makes sense in a way. Normally when at the Windows desktop, my video card clocks and temps look like this (31 degrees C, 324 MHz):



However, I noticed that when I run the ROG Swift at 144Hz, my video card clock and temp goes up. Seems pretty significant for just being at the Windows desktop (45 degrees C, 836 MHz):



I'm just wondering if there are other users out there with 144Hz monitors (in addition to the Swift) that see the same thing. Considering that 144Hz at the Windows desktop actually runs my card about 14 degrees C hotter (and louder), I think I'll just run the desktop at 120 Hz, and bump up the refresh rate to 144Hz when I'm playing games.

Not sure if it makes a difference, but my video card is also running one other 1080p IPS panel at 60 Hz on the HDMI connection. Not sure if two monitors would make much difference.


----------



## PCM2

I'm seeing relatively high temperatures running an AOC g2770Pqu (144Hz), but this is the only screen connected to the GTX 780. The clock rate elevation and temperature elevation at 144Hz is normal behaviour for some Nvidia cards it seems. So nothing you should worry about - it's normal.


----------



## psycho84

2560x1440 @ 144Hz is to much for the lowest P-State.

I set it on the Desktop to 120Hz and the Card's will go down to the lowest P-State.

In Games i switch with the Turbobutton to 144Hz. When i go back to the Desktop it will switch automatically back to 120Hz.


----------



## gummick

Has anyone successfully used an active HDMI to DP adapter to connect to this monitor? I was about to order one so that I could use my work laptop with the monitor, but I've seen a few posts on the ROG site indicating they might not work.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummick*
> 
> Has anyone successfully used an active HDMI to DP adapter to connect to this monitor? I was about to order one so that I could use my work laptop with the monitor, but I've seen a few posts on the ROG site indicating they might not work.


as already stated in the thread, you need an hdmi to dp converter(NOT AND ADAPTER...adapters aren't bi-directional). it's about $75 on amazon and will only work in 720p because that's half of 1440p and swift has no scaler


----------



## DOOOLY

NCIX Canada has them in stock if anyone is looking. Just thought i would share


----------



## gummick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> as already stated in the thread, you need an hdmi to dp converter(NOT AND ADAPTER...adapters aren't bi-directional). it's about $75 on amazon and will only work in 720p because that's half of 1440p and swift has no scaler


I had searched the thread and seen your earlier post. My question (ignoring the incorrect terminology) was if anyone had actually successfully used the adapt... converter?

The only answer I've found so far was on the ROG forums: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?51251-Xbox-One-(HDMI)-via-HDMI2DP-to-Asus-PG278Q

It didn't sound promising.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I'm seeing relatively high temperatures running an AOC g2770Pqu (144Hz), but this is the only screen connected to the GTX 780. The clock rate elevation and temperature elevation at 144Hz is normal behaviour for some Nvidia cards it seems. So nothing you should worry about - it's normal.


Thanks for the quick reply!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho84*
> 
> 2560x1440 @ 144Hz is to much for the lowest P-State.
> 
> I set it on the Desktop to 120Hz and the Card's will go down to the lowest P-State.
> 
> In Games i switch with the Turbobutton to 144Hz. When i go back to the Desktop it will switch automatically back to 120Hz.


Thanks, that's what I found to work best too. I keep the desktop at 120Hz and when I start my game, I use the turbo button to bump up the screen to 144Hz. In the BF4 video settings (in-game), you can choose the refresh rate along with the resolution, but even if I select 144Hz, it doesn't change the monitor to 144. I have to do that with the turbo button. At first, I thought that button was a bit gimmicky, but I see now that it has a good use.


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he meant


This has just happened to my Rog swift what is the issue with it. Guess i have to rma it now?


----------



## Hoodz

Any one getting weird stuff like this


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> This has just happened to my Rog swift what is the issue with it. Guess i have to rma it now?


I don't even get what is the problem on these pics it is missing annotations

//edit:
Your other picture in other post are weird yeah if I had this I think I would return


----------



## Hoodz

Never mind that first post i thought it was the same issue but it is not.


----------



## class101

I think you will find some people here with the exact same issue as you second picture, not sure exatcly where I have seen this, was nor here in the last 50-100 pages it is getting big quickly, nor the PG278Q club thread smaller or in the rog.asus.com lcd discussion section


----------



## Hoodz

Super noticeable with ulmb on


----------



## MattBee

Hi all,
Got a few important questions.

In the display driver do any of you enable (use extended display identification data) EDID
This seems to change the colour quite abit. If its not ticket then the screen has alot more yellow

Also do any of you use an ICC profile made by someone else?

And what brightness and contrast do you set in the monitor ty all


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hi all,
> Got a few important questions.
> 
> In the display driver do any of you enable (use extended display identification data) EDID
> This seems to change the colour quite abit. If its not ticket then the screen has alot more yellow
> 
> Also do any of you use an ICC profile made by someone else?
> 
> And what brightness and contrast do you set in the monitor ty all


go to owners thread


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Super noticeable with ulmb on


Mine dont do that much lines, had never tested ulmb it seems locked for 120MHz frequency here but it looks nice without these lines


----------



## Mand12

Still out of stock everywhere I look...


----------



## class101

if you are in France Belgium or Monaco just got the notification that materiel net got a few units


----------



## Krulani

Amazon, 2 left in stock. $799. Hurry!

I finally got mine ordered


----------



## Mand12

I don't see it...I only see in stock oct 7, $893...


----------



## Krulani

Bummer, I checked back and they are back to being sold out. The $893 listing is a 3rd party. It was up from Amazon though, i have my confirmation email and everything. Sorry it didn't work out for you







They went fast. It said 6 remaining when i saw it, and 2 remaining once I finished my purchase.


----------



## Fiercy

This sucks...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Bummer, I checked back and they are back to being sold out. The $893 listing is a 3rd party. It was up from Amazon though, i have my confirmation email and everything. Sorry it didn't work out for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They went fast. It said 6 remaining when i saw it, and 2 remaining once I finished my purchase.


damn! I saw this and checked and all I saw was the $893 one....you are indeed lucky!! good job!


----------



## Aemonn

Make sure you refresh multiple times when stock is posted on Amazon. Amazon uses multiple servers to host the site and it takes time for a change to propagate through the cluster. On one refresh you may see 8 in stock, and another 0... depending on which server you were directed to (dynamically set based on a variety of variables).


----------



## Fiercy

amazon up!! Hurry boys. Fastaa FASSTTAAA 3 LEFT


----------



## dpoverlord

anyone able to take a photo of this in portrait mode at various angles or have a dell u3014 to compare how different it looks?


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> anyone able to take a photo of this in portrait mode at various angles or have a dell u3014 to compare how different it looks?


The viewing angels aren't really any good I wouldn't use it in portrait but if you read the owners topic there are photos of both 3014 and Swifts in portrait. Monitor is overall just awesome but has production problems... Like i have good white dot on my screen after 2 weeks .. sending it back to newegg just got one from amazon.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> The viewing angels aren't really any good I wouldn't use it in portrait but if you read the owners topic there are photos of both 3014 and Swifts in portrait. Monitor is overall just awesome but has production problems... Like i have good white dot on my screen after 2 weeks .. sending it back to newegg just got one from amazon.


Thanks will check the owners thread, seems I wont be switching out at all. I love my U3014's honestly people complain about ghosting and the blacklight glow but for me it looks beautiful.


Spoiler: Monitor Photos Dell U30


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Super noticeable with ulmb on


I do not have that issue with my monitor. Seems like RMA time if you ask me. Good luck.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hi all,
> Got a few important questions.
> 
> In the display driver do any of you enable (use extended display identification data) EDID
> This seems to change the colour quite abit. If its not ticket then the screen has alot more yellow
> 
> Also do any of you use an ICC profile made by someone else?
> 
> And what brightness and contrast do you set in the monitor ty all


I don't even know where to find EDID in the driver and I do not use any ICC profile. Whatever is default on my system/driver is what I use.

The brightness and contrast settings I like in the monitor are:

Brightness: 60
Contrast: 50
Color Temp.: Warm

I chose these settings because it most closely matches the look (colors and brightness) of the IPS monitor I have sitting right beside the Swift as my second monitor. These might not be the best settings for accurate color, etc., but they look good to me in my room and I have no desire to spend time trying to get "accurate" colors. It's not really necessary for the games I play or the other programs and work I do with the system.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Thanks will check the owners thread, seems I wont be switching out at all. I love my U3014's honestly people complain about ghosting and the blacklight glow but for me it looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Monitor Photos Dell U30


Seems like an awesome setup. For me, now that I've tried 120+Hz and G-sync, I don't think I would want to go back to lower refresh rates and no G-sync. It's just so much smoother and good looking to me. I get where you are coming from though - each person will have their own view on how it affects them and their eyes.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Seems like an awesome setup. For me, now that I've tried 120+Hz and G-sync, I don't think I would want to go back to lower refresh rates and no G-sync. It's just so much smoother and good looking to me. I get where you are coming from though - each person will have their own view on how it affects them and their eyes.


Yes, I hear you, why I was looking for photos of the two of them together since I saw someone here had a U3014 and was switching over. Would be *GREAT* to get a comparison


----------



## MetaRunner

Hi all,

so I just received my replacement monitor (I sent in my first for backlight bleed issues) and have been testing it for most of the day. There are no dead pixels and no backlight bleed...

BUT...

I have found another annoying problem (which didn't affect my first Swift monitor that I returned) and somewhat relates to what I have read about the screen door effect. When I move a window/picture around the screen, it's as if it isn't moving within the surface of the screen but behind it, with the grainy surface over it.

Annoying the hell out of me. Getting to the point where I am about ready to call it and just go with a less expensive no G-Sync 144hz monitor.

Thoughts?


----------



## Venoms

Hey guys, I'm slightly on the fence... All the research indicated these monitors are an amazing choice, and I am looking for a triple monitor nvidia surround setup with 3x Titan Blacks.

I do game, but I'd say I use it primarily for 2D and 3D artwork. I've been bouncing back and forth between this PG278Q, the Dell U3014 and the BenQ 32. But with the 144hz, 6mm bezel, 1ms response, and Gsync technology... I'm having a super hard time considering any other monitors knowing how cutting edge the ROG Swift is, and being designed with such a thin bezel is huge for me (those thick bezels on triple monitors drive me nuts!).

However, if the ROG Swift is not usable for artwork, or has a poor viewing angle, I'd have to reconsider .. But all the reviews I've been looking at indicate that those issues are much less problematic with this monitor than other TN panels.

I'd be curious to hear owners opinions?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> so I just received my replacement monitor (I sent in my first for backlight bleed issues) and have been testing it for most of the day. There are no dead pixels and no backlight bleed...
> 
> BUT...
> 
> I have found another annoying problem (which didn't affect my first Swift monitor that I returned) and somewhat relates to what I have read about the screen door effect. When I move a window/picture around the screen, it's as if it isn't moving within the surface of the screen but behind it, with the grainy surface over it.
> 
> Annoying the hell out of me. Getting to the point where I am about ready to call it and just go with a less expensive no G-Sync 144hz monitor.
> 
> Thoughts?


That sounds like quite a normal thing to see if you're sensitive to 'grainy' matte screen surfaces. There is no way to remedy this short of trying to remove the screen surface, which is no doubt out of the question. Higher brightness settings can also reduce the effect of this somewhat. I'm a bit surprised to hear that your first unit didn't suffer from it, though. I think it's more likely that you didn't notice it at the time. Otherwise it must be something else entirely.


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That sounds like quite a normal thing to see if you're sensitive to 'grainy' matte screen surfaces. There is no way to remedy this short of trying to remove the screen surface, which is no doubt out of the question. Higher brightness settings can also reduce the effect of this somewhat. I'm a bit surprised to hear that your first unit didn't suffer from it, though. I think it's more likely that you didn't notice it at the time. Otherwise it must be something else entirely.


Thanks for the reply and info! I didn't realize it was a characteristic of the matte screen. I checked my laptop (which is also has a matte screen) and i notice the same effect if i look as closely as I have been with this monitor. I guess its a bit more obvious on a 27" screen than a 17". Still don't know why I didn't notice it on the first monitor though.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venoms*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm slightly on the fence... All the research indicated these monitors are an amazing choice, and I am looking for a triple monitor nvidia surround setup with 3x Titan Blacks.
> 
> I do game, but I'd say I use it primarily for 2D and 3D artwork. I've been bouncing back and forth between this PG278Q, the Dell U3014 and the BenQ 32. But with the 144hz, 6mm bezel, 1ms response, and Gsync technology... I'm having a super hard time considering any other monitors knowing how cutting edge the ROG Swift is, and being designed with such a thin bezel is huge for me (those thick bezels on triple monitors drive me nuts!).
> 
> However, if the ROG Swift is not usable for artwork, or has a poor viewing angle, I'd have to reconsider .. But all the reviews I've been looking at indicate that those issues are much less problematic with this monitor than other TN panels.
> 
> I'd be curious to hear owners opinions?


it's the best tn monitor in regards to color and viewing angles ever...other than that we've talked about it for 787 pages about viewing angles and colors.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> Thanks for the reply and info! I didn't realize it was a characteristic of the matte screen. I checked my laptop (which is also has a matte screen) and i notice the same effect if i look as closely as I have been with this monitor. I guess its a bit more obvious on a 27" screen than a 17". Still don't know why I didn't notice it on the first monitor though.


It varies from monitor to monitor. But the AG coating on the Swift sucks. I can see the grain as well, but I'm coming from a U2713HM where the AG coating was done perfectly.


----------



## Descadent

i got used to the coating within a day... not an issue now. i still prefer it over glass any day but that's my opinion


----------



## Ricofizz

I bought my PG278Q couple weeks ago, working perfect!
Now I can't change the Refresh rate in games, it just shows the current refresh rate.
I reinstalled windows 7, clean install of Nvidia drivers on 337.50, couldn't find a solution.
Does anyone else have a solution?

-Ricofizz


----------



## pbandjay18

My pre-order with B&H went through this morning! It's expected to arrive on Monday! It caught me off guard because I had just gotten an email from them the day before saying they don't have stock. I knew it would pay off to be patient with my B&H pre-order. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

There are a few monitors in stock at Amazon! Go, go, go!


----------



## Fiercy

Just gotta warn you guys this is back order I ordered yesterday and going to receive mine on Monday so don't expect it earlier then that.


----------



## mtbiker033

just ordered one from amazon prime! it said there were 4, GO GO GO GO!


----------



## Descadent

i'm never going to be able to snag two more lol


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i'm never going to be able to snag two more lol


Oh, what a shame! You were too slow with your F5'ing


----------



## Descadent

was having dinner actually


----------



## bgaccord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricofizz*
> 
> I bought my PG278Q couple weeks ago, working perfect!
> Now I can't change the Refresh rate in games, it just shows the current refresh rate.
> I reinstalled windows 7, clean install of Nvidia drivers on 337.50, couldn't find a solution.
> Does anyone else have a solution?
> 
> -Ricofizz


Go to nvidia Control panel than click on manage 3d settings, after that crol down to preferred refresh rate and it should be at Application Control and Not on highest Available, let me know if it work


----------



## Pliskin

Picked up my swift this week, no dead pixels but the back light bleeding seems pretty bad. What do you guys think?


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pliskin*
> 
> Picked up my swift this week, no dead pixels but the back light bleeding seems pretty bad. What do you guys think?


First off... what the hell is that white light on the bottom left-center of your screen? If that's part of the monitor backlight, then yes I would exchange it. If it isn't, I'll say that I have gone through 2 swifts so far and have seen a number of other photos and the rest of the screen honestly isn't that bad. The phone camera is making it look worse than it is most likely. If you have no dead pixels, are not experiencing elsewhere mentioned screen door or inversion effects that some people are facing, have no in-game stuttering, no flickering...

If that is the only "issue" you have with it, I would say keep it. Just my two cents though.


----------



## Pliskin

Thanks for your input MetaRunner! That little light is just the cursor of the program I was using to test it. I think you are right, the camera does make it look worse than it really is.


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pliskin*
> 
> Thanks for your input MetaRunner! That little light is just the cursor of the program I was using to test it. I think you are right, the camera does make it look worse than it really is.


Ah, a cursor, that makes a lot more sense. Also, here is my first monitor to give you a reference:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I generally prefer to buy electronics from Newegg and bought this monitor from their site last week during their pre-order window. It has zero dead pixels but a noticeable amount of backlight bleed in a darkened room.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I did end up returning it and my replacement does have less bleed, but it was a pain in the ass to get a replacement and I still notice some backlight on my new monitor in a dark room.


----------



## Mand12

So annoying trying to find this in stock









Have a Newegg backorder from a week or so ago, now it just says out of stock. Been checking Amazon, but apparently its availability is random periods of 10 minutes once a day. Nowhere else seems to have a peep of anything regarding inventory...

Just ordered the entire new rig, really sad if the monitor takes a lot longer


----------



## Descadent

the supply is still really low and demand is still really high. it's crazy how quick it goes. this means price drop ain't coming any time soon either


----------



## spork8655

NCIXUS has 'em in stock!


----------



## jdstock76

eBay my friends. I refuse to pay retail on this. Especially with the new GPUs on the way. ;-)


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> eBay my friends. I refuse to pay retail on this. Especially with the new GPUs on the way. ;-)


eBay?? I think not. The swifts are in demand, eBay will not be cheaper.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> the supply is still really low and demand is still really high. it's crazy how quick it goes. this means price drop ain't coming any time soon either


Given this latest 900 series launch, GSYNC Surround drivers, an this Swift. I imagine it will be even harder to snag one given the recent events. I'm sure you'll get one though! Or 2 I mean







. I can't imagine running Surround with these..one is insane..2 more..I wish!


----------



## MetaRunner

Hi All,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spork8655*
> 
> NCIXUS has 'em in stock!


As spork8655 mentioned, they are still in stock at NCIX US:

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=100910&vpn=PG278Q&manufacture=ASUS&promoid=1462

Good Luck!


----------



## Mand12

And they're gone...

EDIT: And they're back!

Ordered!


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

still showing in stock..


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inso-Thinktank*
> 
> still showing in stock..


Something funky going on with the website, had it go out of stock as I went to click add to cart, showed backordered, then it was in stock again and it let me add it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Given this latest 900 series launch, GSYNC Surround drivers, an this Swift. I imagine it will be even harder to snag one given the recent events. I'm sure you'll get one though! Or 2 I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't imagine running Surround with these..one is insane..2 more..I wish!


yeah the amount of money i spend on sim racing is ridiculous

feel free to talk me out of 3 swifts and 2 980s!


----------



## MetaRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah the amount of money i spend on sim racing is ridiculous
> 
> feel free to talk me out of 3 swifts and 2 980s!


What 980 variation you going with Descadent, if you don't mind me asking? Just purchased an EVGA GTX 980 SC myself







.


----------



## killuchen

Has anybody tried to the new drivers with this monitor yet?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Has anybody tried to the new drivers with this monitor yet?


Yes man and I can say so far in BF4 and COD Ghosts I along with others used to get stuttering around 85fps with sli. That has been pretty much eliminated. Also the drivers seem a lot smoother. It's like playing with one card but you really have two.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Yes man and I can say so far in BF4 and COD Ghosts I along with others used to get stuttering around 85fps with sli. That has been pretty much eliminated. Also the drivers seem a lot smoother. It's like playing with one card but you really have two.


I currently have no problems with 340.43 on SLI 780 classifieds. I might give these new drivers a try.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> What 980 variation you going with Descadent, if you don't mind me asking? Just purchased an EVGA GTX 980 SC myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


same one 980 sc... i'll got a second one on back order right now just in case on amazon...but i need two more swifts anyways....

like i said talk me out of it people! one 980 sc is just fine for 1 swift  but man sim racing begs for 3 monitors! and gsync will help those low frame rates feels so much better at 7680x1440


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah the amount of money i spend on sim racing is ridiculous
> 
> feel free to talk me out of 3 swifts and 2 980s!


Don't do it! I am all for splurging on gaming components but personally, the bezels in multi-screen setups is a big turn off. Enjoy your single swift but get a second 980 so that you can run close to 144Hz for most games truly maxed out.







While I like gsync to cover the inevitable dips in fps, it is always better to run as close to 144Hz as possible for minimum motion blur as I am sure you know already.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Don't do it! I am all for splurging on gaming components but personally, the bezels in multi-screen setups is a big turn off. Enjoy your single swift but get a second 980 so that you can run close to 144Hz for most games truly maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I like gsync to cover the inevitable dips in fps, it is always better to run as close to 144Hz as possible for minimum motion blur as I am sure you know already.


i've had triple 1440p monitors for over 2 years which are now sold because of the swift...but i don't see bezels...especially in a racer car where there are roll bars every where and support beams all over the place anyways


----------



## MattBee

Hi all,

Today I bought a 980 for my swift (upgrading from a r9 290) and i must say wow.
So glad im back to nvidia, the 290 was good but g sync is totaly next gen. LOVE IT


----------



## Threx

Sorry if this has been asked before. Does the Swift qualify for Asus's Zero Bright Dot warranty? I'm pretty sure it does, just wanted to be sure.

Also, I'm a little confused with the details of the ZBD warranty. According to this page:

http://www.service.asus.com/#!zbd/cjej

Near the top it says: "﻿If your select LCD display has *even one single bright dot*, ASUS may repair or replace the unit."

But near the bottom of the page it says if you have 2 bright dots and 2 dark dots, you don't qualify.

Which is it?


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before. Does the Swift qualify for Asus's Zero Bright Dot warranty? I'm pretty sure it does, just wanted to be sure.
> 
> Also, I'm a little confused with the details of the ZBD warranty. According to this page:
> 
> http://www.service.asus.com/#!zbd/cjej
> 
> Near the top it says: "﻿If your select LCD display has *even one single bright dot*, ASUS may repair or replace the unit."
> 
> But near the bottom of the page it says if you have 2 bright dots and 2 dark dots, you don't qualify.
> 
> Which is it?


The Swift has a Zero Bright Dot policy for 12 months.
Forget about the stuff on the site.

1 bright dot within 12 months & you can send it back.


----------



## ggoldfingerd

I finally found stock on Best Buys website a few days ago. I purchased two for now since I only have two GTX 670's currently in SLI. I had no way to run a third one. I am going to purchase the GTX 980 superclocked ACX once it is available.

Has anyone found information that SLI can be done with three monitors connected to one new GTX 980? I am sure someone here will have the ability to test this before I get to. Please let us know.

Up until now, and including on the ASUS website for this monitor, it shows you have to have three separate cards. I would think that the new 980's with three DisplayPorts on one card can do both. I would have to build a new computer to run three cards, but two would be possible with my current setup.

Secondly, for those with three monitors, what computer desk are you using? I am looking for a new one that isn't L shaped.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> The Swift has a Zero Bright Dot policy for 12 months.
> Forget about the stuff on the site.
> 
> 1 bright dot within 12 months & you can send it back.


Thanks for the quick reply. What about dark dots policy? Is it still >4 dead pixels to qualify for RMA throughout the entire 36 months?


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. What about dark dots policy? Is it still >4 dead pixels to qualify for RMA throughout the entire 36 months?


Ye, as far as i know it is bro.


----------



## afokke

when I put my computer to sleep, the monitor seems to disconnect and reconnect whenever I wake it up (I can hear the Windows sounds). this is annoying because something must be happening with the screen resolution at that moment. all of my windows end up resized and/or moved around.

edit: this happens when I manually disconnect/reconnect as well. does it happen to anyone else?

windows are being resized to 1024x768


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggoldfingerd*
> 
> I finally found stock on Best Buys website a few days ago. I purchased two for now since I only have two GTX 670's currently in SLI. I had no way to run a third one. I am going to purchase the GTX 980 superclocked ACX once it is available.
> 
> Has anyone found information that SLI can be done with three monitors connected to one new GTX 980? I am sure someone here will have the ability to test this before I get to. Please let us know.
> 
> Up until now, and including on the ASUS website for this monitor, it shows you have to have three separate cards. I would think that the new 980's with three DisplayPorts on one card can do both. I would have to build a new computer to run three cards, but two would be possible with my current setup.
> 
> Secondly, for those with three monitors, what computer desk are you using? I am looking for a new one that isn't L shaped.


2 into dp card 1 and 1 into dp card 2 , and new drivers out as well.

personally i don't have a desk i have an obutto r3volution sim racing rig with triple mounitor mounts but i still need 2 swifts. i sold off my 3 korean 1440ps though so gotta get 2 more swifts and a 2nd 980.


----------



## Z Overlord

When do you think more will be in stock? I almost bought from NCIXUS yesterday but hesitated, then decided to pass on it. I regret it now


----------



## Fiercy

Amazon had stock yesterday... you just gotta look for it!


----------



## nyxagamemnon

So I'm debating to pickup 3 of these monitors. I'm currently using 3X HP ZR30W. The only thing that's making me cringe is the TN panel. Anyone have experience with 3 of them and the viewing angles on the side monitors and color shifts? I picked up some PB278Q Monitors for my other rig and the clairty and none grainey coating > The HP ZR30W's. I bought them in 2011 and well there getting old


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> So I'm debating to pickup 3 of these monitors. I'm currently using 3X HP ZR30W. The only thing that's making me cringe is the TN panel. Anyone have experience with 3 of them and the viewing angles on the side monitors and color shifts? I picked up some PB278Q Monitors for my other rig and the clairty and none grainey coating > The HP ZR30W's. I bought them in 2011 and well there getting old


the angles are the best to find for TN. the thin bezel will also be great for surround


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> the angles are the best to find for TN. the thin bezel will also be great for surround


What is attracting me to the monitor is

-144HZ
-Gsync
-Thin Bezzles
-Sleek Design

What's not is

DUn dun dun TN Panel! I'm so used to IPS that I'm afraid that the TN will make me cringe when I'm looking at it on angles.


----------



## Descadent

I drop 3 1440p ips for a swift. 2 more to go


----------



## Pheozero

Sooo, what's the deal with this and Eyefinity? Can it be done on AMD cards? Can Surround or Eyefinity @120HZ even work with just 2 cards (since I have a mATX setup)?


----------



## aaronjb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> the angles are the best to find for TN. the thin bezel will also be great for surround


The thin bezel on these is deceptive. The actual display area begins a few more millimeters past the bezel, so it's not that different than, say, a QNIX. Viewing angles aren't better or worse than any other TN, either.

It's OK to advocate for a product, but one also has to accept the limitations.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Sooo, what's the deal with this and Eyefinity? Can it be done on AMD cards? Can Surround or Eyefinity @120HZ even work with just 2 cards (since I have a mATX setup)?


AMD + ROG SWIFT is so counter productive. Literally more or less wasting money.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> AMD + ROG SWIFT is so counter productive. Literally more or less wasting money.


Oh I know that. But until someone else comes out with a 1440P/120Hz monitor with motion blur reduction, this is my only option. I'm not opposed to picking up a pair of 970's though. But I'm used to AMD cards, so that's what I usually stick to.


----------



## exzacklyright

so my qnix died. Won't even turn on. Might need a replacement monitor. I really don't want to go the korean route again even though I only paid $270 for mine but it is always an option. I've been looking at this monitor but I've gotten mixed reviews....

Is this monitor really worth it? Should I toss the dead qnix and get it?


----------



## Descadent

N
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronjb*
> 
> The thin bezel on these is deceptive. The actual display area begins a few more millimeters past the bezel, so it's not that different than, say, a QNIX. Viewing angles aren't better or worse than any other TN, either.
> 
> It's OK to advocate for a product, but one also has to accept the limitations.


no way. bezel is much thinner than any korean. MUCH thinner and it's about 3/4 less than the crossovers i had... truthfully with 1 swift it's hard to recognize bezel on outside unless in a bright room.

you won't find thinner bezels out there for surround unless you debezel


----------



## Pliskin

Well I had to return my to Fry's today, got a stuck pixel out of nowhere. Monitor was really great though, can't wait to get a perfect one!


----------



## bardm

@afokke

I'm pretty sure that happened to me with my 780 and acer monitor....not 100 percent I recall what the ultimate fix was, but I'm sure it included a clean driver install...try that?


----------



## Krulani

Mine is supposed to arrive Tuesday, i can't wait







I've been looking forward to this monitor for almost a year when I began planning my build.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Mine is supposed to arrive Tuesday, i can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking forward to this monitor for almost a year when I began planning my build.


Hope you get a pixel and bleed perfect one my friend! Getting my second one Monday!


----------



## boombeef

Been waiting almost a year now for this beast too. Had my "in-store pick up" order get cancelled at Fry's couple of weeks ago too - Manhattan Beach store sold. Good ole' Amazon showed them this week at $799 with prime shipping so now it's in transit. Any amazon purchaser's have pixel problems other than the one review posted?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boombeef*
> 
> Been waiting almost a year now for this beast too. Had my "in-store pick up" order get cancelled at Fry's couple of weeks ago too - Manhattan Beach store sold. Good ole' Amazon showed them this week at $799 with prime shipping so now it's in transit. Any amazon purchaser's have pixel problems other than the one review posted?


Awesome, congrats on the purchase.

It should be okay. Amazon's pretty damn good at replacing things anyways.

Let me know how it goes hopefully no dead pixels or bleeding.


----------



## Baasha

Here it is guys, finally got around to doing it this weekend.

The first (consumer ?) review of the ASUS RoG Swift in SURROUND:




Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

For anyone wondering about general performance on this monitor with an EVGA 780 Ti SC, you can look at this post I made in the Owners thread. Hope it helps someone.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1509599/official-asus-rog-swift-pg278q-owners-club/930_30#post_22877331


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Has anyone debezeled the ROG Swift yet? I know ASUS touts the 6mm bezel but gosh if we're able to get something like this, I might actually consider going surround.

Holy crap


----------



## Descadent

i sure as hell ain't taking $800 monitor apart and risking warranty loss.

also the fisheye effect in mmos is baaad. take it from someone who has had 1440p surround for last two years. much better in portrait for mmos


----------



## SuprUsrStan

What I really want is 32 inch 4K monitor but that G-Sync ability is still nagging at me. I'd be even fine with a 60hz 4k g-sync monitor


----------



## Topsu

Any time I run game in fullscreen + gsync enabled in control panel I get "out of range" error, I can alt tab returning display but if I get back to the game the error comes back. Everything is fine in windowed mode.

Everything is also fine if gsync is disabled from control panel while in fullscreen mode

I've had this monitor for 2 weeks and this started today.


----------



## optimisticmonke

I have a rog matrix gtix 770 ti and pg278q

Everything was working great.... I was using the gpu tweak utility that comes with the card, and went to save my settings in profile 1.....accidentally loaded whatever was in profile 1 instead.... screen went black.

Now when I boot, I see the bios screen, but when windows starts to load, screen goes black...

I can boot fine connected to a different monitor - so I think it is an issue with the pg278q....

I tried unplugging it and plugging it back in - the ROG logo comes up - but I can't get the onscreen display to come up....

Is the OSD supposed to work when not connected to anything?

Anyway to 'reset' the monitor without the OSD?

Thanks again for any help/advice -


----------



## optimisticmonke

I can access the OSD while the system bios menu is displayed...

But no matter what I do, when windows starts on the pg278q I get a black screen and it says "Out of Range" and I can no longer access the OSD

Any ideas?


----------



## Topsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimisticmonke*
> 
> I have a rog matrix gtix 770 ti and pg278q
> 
> Everything was working great.... I was using the gpu tweak utility that comes with the card, and went to save my settings in profile 1.....accidentally loaded whatever was in profile 1 instead.... screen went black.
> 
> Now when I boot, I see the bios screen, but when windows starts to load, screen goes black...
> 
> I can boot fine connected to a different monitor - so I think it is an issue with the pg278q....
> 
> I tried unplugging it and plugging it back in - the ROG logo comes up - but I can't get the onscreen display to come up....
> 
> Is the OSD supposed to work when not connected to anything?
> 
> Anyway to 'reset' the monitor without the OSD?
> 
> Thanks again for any help/advice -


Boot windows safe mode and try if you can open gpu tweak and then turn off the profile 1 and the startup thing, if that is not possible just uninstall gpu tweak.


----------



## optimisticmonke

Good news - the clean install of the latest drivers seems to have fixed it....



Not really sure why or what happened...


----------



## Feladis

Is this in stock anywhere or anywhere I can put in a backlog order?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Is this in stock anywhere or anywhere I can put in a backlog order?


In norway there is to many in stock









http://www.prisjakt.no/product.php?p=2714866


----------



## overvolted

I'm still trying to figure out if it's normal to notice the fps drop from 144 to 100fps, and then below 100fps so easily with GSYNC. Some people are making it out to be impossible to tell even when they drop to 70, but it's just not the case for me. Despite how much better lower fps looks, I'm still very unpleased with the drops below 100fps. On singleplayer games it really feels like if I can stay between 70-100fps it feels okay, or if I stay between 100-144fps it feels okay. But when I start transitioning over / under that 100 mark it just looks like crap to me and I notice it every time, and it's definitely not seamless. In online fps game's however, below 80fps produces this insane microstutter / delay that's normal for SLI setups, yet I run a single card (780 Ti SC). Is this the intended GSYNC experience, or do I have a defective GSYNC module?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if it's normal to notice the fps drop from 144 to 100fps, and then below 100fps so easily with GSYNC. Some people are making it out to be impossible to tell even when they drop to 70, but it's just not the case for me. Despite how much better lower fps looks, I'm still very unpleased with the drops below 100fps. On singleplayer games it really feels like if I can stay between 70-100fps it feels okay, or if I stay between 100-144fps it feels okay. But when I start transitioning over / under that 100 mark it just looks like crap to me and I notice it every time, and it's definitely not seamless. In online fps game's however, below 80fps produces this insane microstutter / delay that's normal for SLI setups, yet I run a single card (780 Ti SC). Is this the intended GSYNC experience, or do I have a defective GSYNC module?


i can't feel the drop. even at 200mph on a racing sim but with gsync off i can for sure


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i can't feel the drop. even at 200mph on a racing sim but with gsync off i can for sure


I can't feel it on racing games either actually like Grid 2 for example, down to 60ish fps and it stays smooth. Online fps games are where my issues mainly arise. Has gsync treated you well at lower fps there? This "delayed" feeling I'm getting is so weird, below 80fps it's like everything is almost a second or so behind, and just feels all glitchy.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I can't feel it on racing games either actually like Grid 2 for example, down to 60ish fps and it stays smooth. Online fps games are where my issues mainly arise. Has gsync treated you well at lower fps there? This "delayed" feeling I'm getting is so weird, below 80fps it's like everything is almost a second or so behind, and just feels all glitchy.


I played the other day at 60 ish fps and it didn't feel jerky or a second behind (the 2nd half of this video is where it's around 60 fps):






Maybe you are confusing g-sync with the benefits of a high refresh rate. G-sync will eliminate stutter and tearing, but does not make a 60 fps game feel like it's running at 120 fps - at least not for me.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Maybe you are confusing g-sync with the benefits of a high refresh rate. G-sync will eliminate stutter and tearing, but does not make a 60 fps game feel like it's running at 120 fps - at least not for me.


does for me. soo smooth


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> I played the other day at 60 ish fps and it didn't feel jerky or a second behind (the 2nd half of this video is where it's around 60 fps):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are confusing g-sync with the benefits of a high refresh rate. G-sync will eliminate stutter and tearing, but does not make a 60 fps game feel like it's running at 120 fps - at least not for me.


I feel exactly the same as you, 60fps does not feel like 120fps with gsync, but I'm hyper sensitive to the change in refresh rate and mainly play online FPS games where that frame fluctuation will really matter / be easily noticed. But as you can see some other people don't feel that way, they're so dead set on saying 60fps feels soooooo smooth, it really makes me think I have a defective gsync module when they say it with that kind of conviction.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I feel exactly the same as you, 60fps does not feel like 120fps with gsync, but I'm hyper sensitive to the change in refresh rate and mainly play online FPS games where that frame fluctuation will really matter / be easily noticed. But as you can see some other people don't feel that way, they're so dead set on saying 60fps feels soooooo smooth, it really makes me think I have a defective gsync module when they say it with that kind of conviction.


I guess everyone experiences it slightly differently, but if g-sync makes my 144 Hz monitor refresh the screen 60 time per second because that is the highest frame rate that my game can dish out, then naturally, my game feels like it's being played at 60 fps and not 120 or 144. I suppose some folks notice it more than others, and maybe it depends on the game too.

For me, I didn't buy this monitor for g-sync, I bought it for the 120/144 Hz refresh rate at WQHD resolution. For me, gsyc is a plus (granted, now that I have experienced it, it's a big one), and I'm pleased with how much of a difference it makes, but I'm still going to try to run my games at 90+ fps, even with g-sync. FPS games just feel better and look less blurry to me at 90 fps/Hz or higher compared to 60-80.

It's so easy to get "spoiled" because of this monitor!


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if it's normal to notice the fps drop from 144 to 100fps, and then below 100fps so easily with GSYNC. Some people are making it out to be impossible to tell even when they drop to 70, but it's just not the case for me. Despite how much better lower fps looks, I'm still very unpleased with the drops below 100fps. On singleplayer games it really feels like if I can stay between 70-100fps it feels okay, or if I stay between 100-144fps it feels okay. But when I start transitioning over / under that 100 mark it just looks like crap to me and I notice it every time, and it's definitely not seamless. In online fps game's however, below 80fps produces this insane microstutter / delay that's normal for SLI setups, yet I run a single card (780 Ti SC). Is this the intended GSYNC experience, or do I have a defective GSYNC module?


No, it's totally normal.

144fps feels significantly more fluid than 100fps to me. And 100fps feels significantly more fluid than 60. And so on...
I feel drops in framerate immediately.

Like you, I tend to consider 70-80fps as a threshold at which it starts to feel fluid and comfortable enough for a decent experience in single player. I try to reach more whenever possible though.

Different people have different sensibilities to the lack of fluidity inherent to low frame rates.
In the same way as the sensibility to motion blur, the flicker fusion threshold, sensibility to PWM artifacts, ... varies from individual to individual.


----------



## Mand12

Anyone get one of these from NCIX? I ordered one, they said it shipped...but the tracking number doesn't bring up anything on UPS's site.

I plan to bug them about it, but this doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## lognoronon

I ordered mine from them on Thursday and Friday morning a shipping label/number for ups shows up on the order but nothing has shipped yet. If it's not shipped out by end of business today it's the last time I use them.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Amazon prime is great. I ordered on Thursday and got my replacement monitor on Saturday. With this kind of service, I plan to continue the subscription when my Prime trial ends.


----------



## MattBee

Hi All,

With G sync ive noticed that games can be to smooth. Titanfall for instance runs so smooth is hard for me to aim. But if I dissable g sync I play so much better (I win 95% of maches).
Is it possible input lag is slighly more? Or just so damn smooth i i over shoot with my mouse.

Crysis 3 with g sync isnt so good cause its fps hover around 40-50 ( i have a 980). Perhaps shooters just arnt very good for g sync.

on the other end though, tom raider runs at around 60-80 and its glorious. Then you can play gta4 or watch dogs and wow. I almost cant believe it.

Although I love the monitor and my new gtx 980 is really good. Im no quite sold on G sync. In some games I disable it, in some I enable it.


----------



## lognoronon

Well I called ncix and they said it was shipped friday morning but still has not shown up on UPS. In all of my experiences with UPS they have not taken this long for something to show up so hopefully it's just a UPS being slow to update issue.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> With G sync ive noticed that games can be to smooth. Titanfall for instance runs so smooth is hard for me to aim. But if I dissable g sync I play so much better (I win 95% of maches).
> Is it possible input lag is slighly more? Or just so damn smooth i i over shoot with my mouse.


Changing monitor refresh rate alters mouse movement. Dynamically altering refresh rate is about the dumbest thing you can possibly do if you want to maintain accuracy. This is why I knew before this monitor came out that Gsync would be 100% useless unless you can keep your framerate pegged to equal 120 or 144hz. If you can't do that, then might as well turn it off and not use it since it's just going to make your accuracy go down.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Changing monitor refresh rate alters mouse movement. Dynamically altering refresh rate is about the dumbest thing you can possibly do if you want to maintain accuracy. This is why I knew before this monitor came out that Gsync would be 100% useless unless you can keep your framerate pegged to equal 120 or 144hz. If you can't do that, then might as well turn it off and not use it since it's just going to make your accuracy go down.


disagree..advantage is you don't have to hit constant 144...


----------



## Krulani

Yay! My PG278Q has finally arrived, and I can't find any bad pixels. I'm already in love with 1440p, and the colors look significantly better than the VG248QE i was using before. Considering that was the best i'd ever used before this, i can honestly say this is the best monitor I've ever used lol.


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Changing monitor refresh rate alters mouse movement. Dynamically altering refresh rate is about the dumbest thing you can possibly do if you want to maintain accuracy. This is why I knew before this monitor came out that Gsync would be 100% useless unless you can keep your framerate pegged to equal 120 or 144hz. If you can't do that, then might as well turn it off and not use it since it's just going to make your accuracy go down.


?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> With G sync ive noticed that games can be to smooth. Titanfall for instance runs so smooth is hard for me to aim. But if I dissable g sync I play so much better (I win 95% of maches).
> Is it possible input lag is slighly more? Or just so damn smooth i i over shoot with my mouse.


I think your just over shooting. For the first week I had to adjust to the smoothness as well as the jump in resolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> disagree..advantage is you don't have to hit constant 144...


I disagree as well

And another thing. People say it does nothing for 20-30 fps but I have to say I love the way arma 3 plays online on custom maps with gsync. It's truly amazing at all framerates


----------



## MattBee

I have a R9 290. What in your opinions is best. Do I buy the gtx 980 and get gysnc. (i borrowed my friends 780ti so I know g sync is nice). But the gtx 980 isnt a huge performance difference then the 290.
Or Do I buy another 290 for crossfire nearly double the performance in game ?

im going to do one or the other.

TY


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> I have a R9 290. What in your opinions is best. Do I buy the gtx 980 and get gysnc. (i borrowed my friends 780ti so I know g sync is nice). But the gtx 980 isnt a huge performance difference then the 290.
> Or Do I buy another 290 for crossfire nearly double the performance in game ?
> 
> im going to do one or the other.
> 
> TY


I don't know man. Gsync is where it is at. However so is triple digit frames. If you don't want to wait and u are on a budget go amd crossfire and wait for the 980ti or next gen equivalent. Otherwise sli those 980s if you like to spend money on your rig : )


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBee*
> 
> I have a R9 290. What in your opinions is best. Do I buy the gtx 980 and get gysnc. (i borrowed my friends 780ti so I know g sync is nice). But the gtx 980 isnt a huge performance difference then the 290.
> Or Do I buy another 290 for crossfire nearly double the performance in game ?
> 
> im going to do one or the other.
> 
> TY


the 970 and 980 are a significant difference over a 290 and 290x


----------



## subyman

Any news on when the second wave of shipments will be coming in? I may check out that Acer 4k gsync if this stays out of stock much longer.


----------



## Descadent

it comes and and out of stock everyday.

and that 4k is to small and 4k desktop experience sucks


----------



## MattBee

Turns out farcry 4 uses physx. Looks like im going the 980 lol


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it comes and and out of stock everyday.
> 
> and that 4k is to small and 4k desktop experience sucks


Wish the Acer was 32".


----------



## Feladis

Is there anywhere that I can back order a Swift?? There are so many people chasing this and I just want an order in regardless of how long it will take to deliver.


----------



## spork8655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Is there anywhere that I can back order a Swift?? There are so many people chasing this and I just want an order in regardless of how long it will take to deliver.


ncixus has them up for back-order.

It says they have them coming in 9/30.

I ordered mine from them on 8/21 and it's supposed to arrive wednesday. Finally. Somebody down the line screwed up and had it sent UPS ground instead of 3-day when it came in... More like 8-day arrrghhhhh


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spork8655*
> 
> ncixus has them up for back-order.
> 
> It says they have them coming in 9/30.
> 
> I ordered mine from them on 8/21 and it's supposed to arrive wednesday. Finally. Somebody down the line screwed up and had it sent UPS ground instead of 3-day when it came in... More like 8-day arrrghhhhh


I saw that and sent them an email. I can't figure out how to order it on back order? It gives me an error message when I try to add to my cart. Maybe I am dumb?


----------



## boombeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Amazon prime is great. I ordered on Thursday and got my replacement monitor on Saturday. With this kind of service, I plan to continue the subscription when my Prime trial ends.


Good to hear. My prime delivery somehow got extended to a week instead of the normal 2 days shipping but I chalked it up to just the demand for this monitor. Hoping it gets here today and is perfect.


----------



## Ksireaper

Anyone know how 2, EVGA GTX 780 SC in SLI would handle this monitor?

Really looking for a new monitor. Cant decide on this, or 1080p 144hz.


----------



## Descadent

You'll be more than fine. Don't buy 1080 ever again it's 2014!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boombeef*
> 
> Good to hear. My prime delivery somehow got extended to a week instead of the normal 2 days shipping but I chalked it up to just the demand for this monitor. Hoping it gets here today and is perfect.


Hey ... can you send me a link that shows the SWIFT available via prime? I find it on Amazon but it's at some ridiculously inflated price and it'snot a Prime vendor ...

Thanks


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Hey ... can you send me a link that shows the SWIFT available via prime? I find it on Amazon but it's at some ridiculously inflated price and it'snot a Prime vendor ...
> 
> Thanks


Huh? There's isn't a magical second listing for prime memebrs


----------



## boombeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Hey ... can you send me a link that shows the SWIFT available via prime? I find it on Amazon but it's at some ridiculously inflated price and it'snot a Prime vendor ...
> 
> Thanks


It is the same link. When Amazon warehouse or Prime approved vendor has stock, the listing visible will indicate that. You will also see the $799 pricing and # of stock available..


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

I just backordered one from shopblt.com. I keep checking amazon just in case but I feel a little better now that I at least have my name in for one.


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> I just backordered one from shopblt.com. I keep checking amazon just in case but I feel a little better now that I at least have my name in for one.


Thanks! Didn't know about this e-tailer. Hope they are good.. Seems like I would have to go through Asus if something's wrong with the monitor.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Why does G-Sync not work in full screen windowed mode? V-Sync is possible when running a game in full screen windowed so why can't you force G-Sync to override that v-sync on the driver level?

EDIT: SC2 and WoW can do windowed full screen and have v-sync enabled. Why can't you force the nvidia drivers to override vsync to g-sync on a driver level?


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Why does G-Sync not work in full screen windowed mode? V-Sync is possible when running a game in full screen windowed so why can't you force G-Sync to override that v-sync on the driver level?
> 
> EDIT: SC2 and WoW can do windowed full screen and have v-sync enabled. Why can't you force the nvidia drivers to override vsync to g-sync on a driver level?


Windows Vista and higher have forced V Sync on the desktop, full screen applications do not count as being part of the desktop, windowed applications do. So G Sync on Windowed mode would mean having both V Sync and G Sync on at the same time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> I just backordered one from shopblt.com. I keep checking amazon just in case but I feel a little better now that I at least have my name in for one.


Has anyone here ordered theirs from here? Should I do it too? Seems tempting


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> Has anyone here ordered theirs from here? Should I do it too? Seems tempting


Here in the Bitcoin mining business, people that ordered thousands of dollars in GPUs from them on back order didn't receive them for months (shopblt). I believe they could have gotten the refund at any time, but they damn sure didn't send them any GPUs.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Here in the Bitcoin mining business, people that ordered thousands of dollars in GPUs from them on back order didn't receive them for months (shopblt). I believe they could have gotten the refund at any time, but they damn sure didn't send them any GPUs.


oh wow that is not reassuring

cause I liked how BLT listed how many are backordered and how many they are to receive on the 30th


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> You'll be more than fine. Don't buy 1080 ever again it's 2014!


I agree with this, big time. 2560 x 1440 is so much nicer than 1920 x 1080, as long as you have good vision - the text can be small if you are getting up there in age, or don't see really well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> Has anyone here ordered theirs from here? Should I do it too? Seems tempting


I considered BLT before I owned one, and decided against it because of the no return policy. For something this expensive, you should be able to return it if you need to. I would recommend against it, but that's just me.


----------



## Z Overlord

holy crap no return forget that


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> ?
> I think your just over shooting. For the first week I had to adjust to the smoothness as well as the jump in resolution
> I disagree as well
> 
> And another thing. People say it does nothing for 20-30 fps but I have to say I love the way arma 3 plays online on custom maps with gsync. It's truly amazing at all framerates


So what improvement do you see other than no screen tearing when using the SWIFT at 20-30 fps compared to your previous monitor..I'm assuming you were using a 1440 prior to you Asus G-sync monitor


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Why does G-Sync not work in full screen windowed mode? V-Sync is possible when running a game in full screen windowed so why can't you force G-Sync to override that v-sync on the driver level?
> 
> EDIT: SC2 and WoW can do windowed full screen and have v-sync enabled. Why can't you force the nvidia drivers to override vsync to g-sync on a driver level?
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Vista and higher have forced V Sync on the desktop, full screen applications do not count as being part of the desktop, windowed applications do. So G Sync on Windowed mode would mean having both V Sync and G Sync on at the same time.
Click to expand...

How come Starcraft is able to enable v-sync in windowed full screen mode?


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

I looked around at reviews for shopblt and found 1 bad review for every 200+ good reviews. According to them their no return policy on the monitor is driven by asus. The manufacturer of course wants you to go through them for any issues so they can hassle you enough that you give up and they dont have to fix your problem.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How come Starcraft is able to enable v-sync in windowed full screen mode?


Dude you don't understand ... windows in fullscreen windowed is forcing its own v-sync and you cannot turn it off without killing DWM
In standard fullscreen mode graphic card is controlling it completely.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> Anyone know how 2, EVGA GTX 780 SC in SLI would handle this monitor?
> 
> Really looking for a new monitor. Cant decide on this, or 1080p 144hz.


Works great for me with my set up. Go with the 1440p if it fits your budget, 2x 780s is pretty much overkill for 1080p.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Just in case someone is browsing this thread and not the owners thread newegg has open box Swifts for 640.

Edit: All gone now


----------



## koof513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> So what improvement do you see other than no screen tearing when using the SWIFT at 20-30 fps compared to your previous monitor..I'm assuming you were using a 1440 prior to you Asus G-sync monitor


No I used a vg248q 1080p 144hz. With the jump to resolution yes it looks great but there is also fact I barely had to change my settings to compensate because when I have gsync on the lower frames still have less stutter than when I turn gsync off. Now arma in multiplayer on custom map is only time I get 20 to 30 frames and only when the server is full. But I used to turn stuff down at 1080 to stay above 40 and now I actually turned textures up a little and the 22 to 30 fps that's normal on a huge server in that game isn't unplayable for me. Don't get me wrong 40 and higher is still better and gets better the higher you go. But I can still see improvement from non gsync to gysync even at 20 to 30 fps. But I have not seen those frames in any other game. Lowest I seen in other games is 40 up to 140. When gsync is off stutter from the resolution jump is more noticeable to me and I have to turn settings down to get a higher framerate for smoothness. Gsync almost eliminates that for me. I have sensitive eyes and i Waited for a higher resolution monitor to be able to hit 144hz and the swift so happened to have gsync and I must say I am very pleased.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koof513*
> 
> No I used a vg248q 1080p 144hz. With the jump to resolution yes it looks great but there is also fact I barely had to change my settings to compensate because when I have gsync on the lower frames still have less stutter than when I turn gsync off. Now arma in multiplayer on custom map is only time I get 20 to 30 frames and only when the server is full. But I used to turn stuff down at 1080 to stay above 40 and now I actually turned textures up a little and the 22 to 30 fps that's normal on a huge server in that game isn't unplayable for me. Don't get me wrong 40 and higher is still better and gets better the higher you go. But I can still see improvement from non gsync to gysync even at 20 to 30 fps. But I have not seen those frames in any other game. Lowest I seen in other games is 40 up to 140. When gsync is off stutter from the resolution jump is more noticeable to me and I have to turn settings down to get a higher framerate for smoothness. Gsync almost eliminates that for me. I have sensitive eyes and i Waited for a higher resolution monitor to be able to hit 144hz and the swift so happened to have gsync and I must say I am very pleased.


I have to completely agree with you because I only have a gtx 750ti, so I can play AAA games at 40fps and gysnc on everything feels like 70+fps fluid smooth. I have nothing but impressed with this money and dont reget a single penny dropped on it. I came from an asus 1080p 60hz, 144hz gsync makes every game feel astonishing!


----------



## DRen72

Just wanted to chime in here.
I also can say with 100% certainty that's GSync does not disable below 30fps. Things are still smooth, but instead of being jumpy things just get slower.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Just wanted to chime in here.
> I also can say with 100% certainty that's GSync does not disable below 30fps. Things are still smooth, but instead of being jumpy things just get slower.


How is the mouse? Does it slowdown? Does it get laggy? Does it get unusable? Or does it feel like it does all the time, smooth and responsive?


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> How is the mouse? Does it slowdown? Does it get laggy? Does it get unusable? Or does it feel like it does all the time, smooth and responsive?


Well I'm sure we can agree that regardless of how smooth it plays, getting down in the 20fps mark is too slow to be enjoyable. At that low fps the input will lag.

For me if it's below 30 it's too slow, but still "smooth" because of GSync. It's like turning a huge heavy flywheel by hand. Sure you can turn it, albeit slowly, and when you do it's smooth.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Well I'm sure we can agree that regardless of how smooth it plays, getting down in the 20fps mark is too slow to be enjoyable. At that low fps the input will lag.


I understand. But how's the 40-60 FPS zone? I'd hate to play BF4 with an intensive fight going on and my frames drop to 35 and my mouse starts becoming laggy as all hell.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I understand. But how's the 40-60 FPS zone? I'd hate to play BF4 with an intensive fight going on and my frames drop to 35 and my mouse starts becoming laggy as all hell.


It might be subjective but I don't notice it above 35 or so fps and I'm using a 1000Hz mouse polling rate.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> It might be subjective but I don't notice it above 35 or so fps and I'm using a 1000Hz mouse polling rate.


Awesome, thanks for your input on this matter. I'll pull the trigger on a PG278Q. Plenty in stock here in Sweden!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for your input on this matter. I'll pull the trigger on a PG278Q. Plenty in stock here in Sweden!


finally you're going to buy one after the million questions about a mouse! woo


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I understand. But how's the 40-60 FPS zone? I'd hate to play BF4 with an intensive fight going on and my frames drop to 35 and my mouse starts becoming laggy as all hell.


Pull the trigger, 40-60fps is golden just like 90fps with Gsync On, I game on a 750ti so im always in 30-50 fps on max settings. I game at 4000dpi mouse, but this monitor kills any game you throw at it with 0 input lag even at 30 fps!


----------



## Descadent

just did a benchmark in Grid Auto sport to compared 780ti classy to 980 SC reference. Both tests done at max settings @144hz Gsync 1440p and also to compare against 290x vapor-x i had before the 780ti but the 290x test was done at 1440p 60hz before i had a rog swift

*290x Vapor-X:*

av_fps=81.295753
max_fps=104.661148
min_fps=56.325970

*780ti Classy:*

av_fps=101.338745
max_fps=122.318390
min_fps=81.681709

*980 SC ref:*

av_fps=105.562683
max_fps=127.323029
min_fps=86.485298


----------



## Licker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just did a benchmark in Grid Auto sport to compared 780ti classy to 980 SC reference. Both tests done at max settings @144hz Gsync 1440p and also to compare against 290x vapor-x i had before the 780ti but the 290x test was done at 1440p 60hz before i had a rog swift
> 
> *290x Vapor-X:*
> 
> av_fps=81.295753
> max_fps=104.661148
> min_fps=56.325970
> 
> *780ti Classy:*
> 
> av_fps=101.338745
> max_fps=122.318390
> min_fps=81.681709
> 
> *980 SC ref:*
> 
> av_fps=105.562683
> max_fps=127.323029
> min_fps=86.485298


I know this is slightly off topic, but were you running your 780Ti Classy and 980 SC at stock speeds?


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just did a benchmark in Grid Auto sport to compared 780ti classy to 980 SC reference. Both tests done at max settings @144hz Gsync 1440p and also to compare against 290x vapor-x i had before the 780ti but the 290x test was done at 1440p 60hz before i had a rog swift
> 
> *290x Vapor-X:*
> 
> av_fps=81.295753
> max_fps=104.661148
> min_fps=56.325970
> 
> *780ti Classy:*
> 
> av_fps=101.338745
> max_fps=122.318390
> min_fps=81.681709
> 
> *980 SC ref:*
> 
> av_fps=105.562683
> max_fps=127.323029
> min_fps=86.485298


Good to know, thanks for that info. Confirms what we heard before I think, that the 980 is not that much faster than the 780 Ti, just cooler and less power.

Personally, I won't upgrade from my 780 Ti for quite a while. I just bought it in Feb 2014, and because of the poor Gigabyte experience I had trying to RMA the card, I ended up sinking another couple hundred dollars into video cards to replace it with my current EVGA card. Only think this changes for me is the decision to go SLI or not. I probably won't go SLI now, I'll just get the latest single card that is out when my 780 Ti starts getting slow. That's ok - I'd prefer a single card solution to SLI anyway.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just did a benchmark in Grid Auto sport to compared 780ti classy to 980 SC reference. Both tests done at max settings @144hz Gsync 1440p and also to compare against 290x vapor-x i had before the 780ti but the 290x test was done at 1440p 60hz before i had a rog swift
> 
> *290x Vapor-X:*
> 
> av_fps=81.295753
> max_fps=104.661148
> min_fps=56.325970
> 
> *780ti Classy:*
> 
> av_fps=101.338745
> max_fps=122.318390
> min_fps=81.681709
> 
> *980 SC ref:*
> 
> av_fps=105.562683
> max_fps=127.323029
> min_fps=86.485298


This makes me feel good about buying my second 780 Ti off of you.







I can deal with only a few frames difference since power efficiency isn't a major concern of mine.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licker*
> 
> I know this is slightly off topic, but were you running your 780Ti Classy and 980 SC at stock speeds?


yup stock clocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> Good to know, thanks for that info. Confirms what we heard before I think, that the 980 is not that much faster than the 780 Ti, just cooler and less power.
> 
> Personally, I won't upgrade from my 780 Ti for quite a while. I just bought it in Feb 2014, and because of the poor Gigabyte experience I had trying to RMA the card, I ended up sinking another couple hundred dollars into video cards to replace it with my current EVGA card. Only think this changes for me is the decision to go SLI or not. I probably won't go SLI now, I'll just get the latest single card that is out when my 780 Ti starts getting slow. That's ok - I'd prefer a single card solution to SLI anyway.


\

Only reason I did was I got a full refund on the 780ti classy and I s got money back by ($150) switching to the 980 sc ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> This makes me feel good about buying my second 780 Ti off of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can deal with only a few frames difference since power efficiency isn't a major concern of mine.


Haha..well from sli 670s to sli 780 ti sc acx's...well after you bought one of my 780 ti's and I sold the other I went 2 290x vapor-x's then when I got the swift I returned them and go a 780 ti classy...then of course 3 weeks later 980s comes out so I returned the 780ti... i have never had so man gpu's before in my life within span of couple of months!


----------



## Descadent

amazon in stock fyi


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon in stock fyi


You... sure? I just checked the US site and there's a vendor with estimated restock in October... and they are price gouging over $130.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> You... sure? I just checked the US site and there's a vendor with estimated restock in October... and they are price gouging over $130.


it didn't last long. went from 5 to sold out in about 3 mins. i tried to snap at least 1 of the 2 more i need but couldn't get it fast enough


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon in stock fyi


damn gone already


----------



## Feladis

Yeah, what a bummer. I was even checking Amazon somewhat obsessively today. Asus needs to send a 1k+ batch so that we can all get a piece of the action.


----------



## mrgamer81

This screen is pretty much impossible for me to get without some dead or stuck pixel. Screen #6 which i got from asus, have 1 stuck pixel. It's red and stupid pixel is visible on all background, but red


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Yeah, what a bummer. I was even checking Amazon somewhat obsessively today. Asus needs to send a 1k+ batch so that we can all get a piece of the action.


Agreed. This is obviously an extremely sought-after monitor and it is a shame people are either unable to get hold of one or are ending up ordering from somewhere less than ideal.


----------



## MattBee

Need help,

Im buying a video card in next few days. i can buy a 2 month old 780Ti msi oc from a friend for 390$ american.
Or buy a new 980 for 590$

I have the 980 ti in my pc now testing it and it is good. Im upgrading from a 290 for s sync and physx.


----------



## Descadent

you don't have a 980 ti lol but if money is a big deal go 780 ti i reckon or go 970 and then get a 2nd one later


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Haha..well from sli 670s to sli 780 ti sc acx's...well after you bought one of my 780 ti's and I sold the other I went 2 290x vapor-x's then when I got the swift I returned them and go a 780 ti classy...then of course 3 weeks later 980s comes out so I returned the 780ti... i have never had so man gpu's before in my life within span of couple of months!


I'm sure your wife was thrilled..  Haha I am still trying to get my hands on a Swift.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'm sure your wife was thrilled..  Haha I am still trying to get my hands on a Swift.


at least i got almost all my money back on it all!


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgamer81*
> 
> This screen is pretty much impossible for me to get without some dead or stuck pixel. Screen #6 which i got from asus, have 1 stuck pixel. It's red and stupid pixel is visible on all background, but red


I wonder what they do with those monitors people send back with stuck pixels? I wouldn't be surprised if they repackage them and send them back out hoping the next customer doesn't mind.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I wonder what they do with those monitors people send back with stuck pixels? I wouldn't be surprised if they repackage them and send them back out hoping the next customer doesn't mind.


I love my perfect pixel monitor, but I'd have been willing to get a reject with a few bad pixels if I could have gotten a significant discount. ~$550 and I'd have happily accepted a reject.

Clearly that's not the situation you're talking about though, I sure hope they aren't repackaging them and sending them back out full price with that intention.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I sure hope they aren't repackaging them and sending them back out full price with that intention.


That's exactly what they're doing, and they're justified in doing it.

While we have high standards and will return a display with a dead pixel, it doesn't actually violate the dead pixel policy. So according to Asus, it's still sellable. So yes, they absolutely will sell it to someone else. You're not returning it for being defective, because it's not defective according to the manufacturer.


----------



## mrgamer81

For 800 dollars i would be ok with one stuck pixel, but i live en EU and here is the price 1108 dollars, so i would like one without dead/stuck pixel.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> That's exactly what they're doing, and they're justified in doing it.
> 
> While we have high standards and will return a display with a dead pixel, it doesn't actually violate the dead pixel policy. So according to Asus, it's still sellable. So yes, they absolutely will sell it to someone else. You're not returning it for being defective, because it's not defective according to the manufacturer.


I guess I didn't look at it like that. You're right. Personally, I'd never accept less than a perfect monitor though unless I was getting some kind of discount.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> I love my perfect pixel monitor, but I'd have been willing to get a reject with a few bad pixels if I could have gotten a significant discount. ~$550 and I'd have happily accepted a reject.
> 
> Clearly that's not the situation you're talking about though, I sure hope they aren't repackaging them and sending them back out full price with that intention.


I purchased an open box on newegg yesterday for $640. It should be here Saturday so we will see how many issues it has.


----------



## mrgamer81

For $640 even if it has some dead pixel or stuck, for that price i would keep it for sure.


----------



## Mand12

While I would expect dead pixels on open box products, you could always get lucky - it's entirely possible someone bought it, then goes and tries to plug it in and then says "whaa? I can't put my DVI cable into it? This monitor sux. RETURN!"

Doubtful, though.


----------



## mrgamer81

That would be perfect, getting one with no dead/stuck pixel for $640.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Here on my optimistic happy train I am living with the delusion that, like so many people did on here, someone ordered from multiple places when these first came out and then returned one to newegg. Why they opened the box if they already had another I dont know but dont ruin my happy thoughts with logic! I am more concerned with getting one that doesnt have a power supply in the box.


----------



## Descadent

no power supply would beyond piss me off if that happened...only choice would be to go through asus i guess to get that... what a hassle. let's hope that isn't the case!


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

No doubt. Save $160 buying a monitor someone else has already fingered (dirty connotation intended) just to spent $200 more because it didnt have a power brick. Not saying that it is that much but still...


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> I purchased an open box on newegg yesterday for $640. It should be here Saturday so we will see how many issues it has.


Good luck! That's quite a deal if everything works out.


----------



## Romir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> I purchased an open box on newegg yesterday for $640. It should be here Saturday so we will see how many issues it has.


If it displays red/green lines/dithering on the right half it was the one I returned to them and clearly untested.







I really hope that's not the case.

I'm now 0 for 3 on my Swifts.

The third one gets blurry and seems to flicker the pixels up and down by one. The farther right on the screen, the stronger the effect. Switching between 60/120/144hz and ULMB can usually make it go away in one of the modes. But it always returns. I've tried three cables and two computers. It should be noted it also affects the OSD.

Normal:








Blurred flickering:









My first swift::









My third swift:









I've gone from 1 return in 20 monitors purchased, some for business use, to 3 for 3 with this model.

I really want a keeper because overall I've preferred gaming on 120/144hz monitors over the last five years. I'm getting desperate enough to RMA this to Asus and gambling on what they send me back instead of returning it to Amazon for free.


----------



## brandon6199

I'm surprised this monitor is still difficult to find availability on. Newegg has been out of stock for quite some time now... I wonder when quantity levels are going to stabilize and it will be widely available.

Possibly another month?


----------



## Romir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> I'm surprised this monitor is still difficult to find availability on. Newegg has been out of stock for quite some time now... I wonder when quantity levels are going to stabilize and it will be widely available.
> 
> Possibly another month?


My amazon one from last week had a sticker on it saying it was unit X from a batch of 48. They didn't last long.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

I am going to give my open box monitor a shot but if it is poor quality I think I am just going to send it back and go for a much cheaper ebay QNIX for the next year and see what is available at that time in 1440p 144Hz.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I'm struggling to justify buying another 1440p 27 inch monitor. I'm so torn between one of those professional 32 inch 4k monitors or this ROG swift. I've been on a korean 1440p monitor for the last 2 and a half year now and have been getting the itch to upgrade to something larger. Getting the ROG swift would almost be a sidegrade since I don't game that much anymore.

If only they released a 32 inch 4k g-sync monitor









what should i get


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'm struggling to justify buying another 1440p 27 inch monitor. I'm so torn between one of those professional 32 inch 4k monitors or this ROG swift. I've been on a korean 1440p monitor for the last 2 and a half year now and have been getting the itch to upgrade to something larger. Getting the ROG swift would almost be a sidegrade since I don't game that much anymore.
> 
> If only they released a 32 inch 4k g-sync monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what should i get


Well, you answered your question yourself. If you don't game much or not at all, then this monitor isn't for you.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'm struggling to justify buying another 1440p 27 inch monitor. I'm so torn between one of those professional 32 inch 4k monitors or this ROG swift. I've been on a korean 1440p monitor for the last 2 and a half year now and have been getting the itch to upgrade to something larger. Getting the ROG swift would almost be a sidegrade since I don't game that much anymore.
> 
> If only they released a 32 inch 4k g-sync monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what should i get


vizio just released 50-70" 4k with hdmi 2.0 starting at $999. the p series. I would get that over some 32" 4k becasue i personally would prefer a larger 4k screen than smaller...but still would get the swift over anything


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'm struggling to justify buying another 1440p 27 inch monitor. I'm so torn between one of those professional 32 inch 4k monitors or this ROG swift. I've been on a korean 1440p monitor for the last 2 and a half year now and have been getting the itch to upgrade to something larger. Getting the ROG swift would almost be a sidegrade since I don't game that much anymore.
> 
> If only they released a 32 inch 4k g-sync monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what should i get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you answered your question yourself. If you don't game much or not at all, then this monitor isn't for you.
Click to expand...

Yeah but I still play games









There's just no good games out these days. Destiny is out on the console only. WoW and SC2 is pretty much all I do these days.









I do like 70% desktop 30% gaming, but I do have 3 780's so I can drive whatever I throw at it. I just really wished a this monitor was larger than 27 inches. What's the consensus? Is it that much better than korean 27 inch?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What's the consensus? Is it that much better than korean 27 inch?


Well, for the ROG SWIFT: Colors and viewing angles are slightly worse. Everything else is superior.


----------



## Feladis

Just reserved mine at Microcenter! Was the last in stock!!


----------



## HiTechPixel

*Source*
Quote:


> I just got the DSLR and macro lens out to figure out what the monitor is actually doing. It appears that under fast motion, every other lines of red LEDs is dimmed significantly. Since the LEDs are layed out horizontally, a dimming of red LEDs in every other line appears as interlacing under fast motion.


I knew the monitor was too good to be true.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> *Source*
> I knew the monitor was too good to be true.


man you are one serious doubter lol


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> man you are one serious doubter lol


Because it's a lot of money for a premium gaming monitor. One should get their moneys worth.


----------



## Descadent

it's worth it for 100th time. there is no other experience like it available on the market today


----------



## Topsu

How do I turn the overlay crosshair off? :S


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's worth it for 100th time. there is no other experience like it available on the market today


Perhaps, perhaps not.


----------



## Descadent




----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Because it's a lot of money for a premium gaming monitor. One should get their moneys worth.


One does get their "money's worth." DSLR isn't the priority for this monitor. 1440p, 144htz, ULMB, G-Sync. Those are what you get with this monitor, plenty to get your "money's worth", in my opinion and in most opinions in this thread.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topsu*
> 
> How do I turn the overlay crosshair off? :S


Press exit twice.


----------



## mistacheese

Ok, please excuse a nOOb question. I have been out of this for a while as I had some family issues that kept me away from my build for the last 4-6 months. I will admit I'd be lost without a great community like you all to help, and I need some more advice please.

I want to run 3 of these monitors, (Asus pg278Q, obviously) as I have fallen in love with my current 3 monitor setup. (*a laughable collection of LG E2242T's that i picked up for $25 each...)

I have 2 780Ti classified kingpin's and each only has 1 DVI input. Do I just get a DVI to HDMI adapter and run the 3rd monitor with it? Do I need to get a third 780Ti Classified Kingpin? Is there a better option to install all 3?

Thanks for the help everyone, enjoy your day!

Cheese


----------



## Descadent

either get two 980 ref cards because they have more than one dp (technically only need 1 but need at least two cards to power the resolution at acceptable fps) or you will need 3 last gen cards for 3 dps.

the monitors have to have dp


----------



## CreaminFreeman

Today is the 3rd time that Tiger Direct hasn't gotten in stock when they said they were supposed to. Today it got pushed from the 26th of this month (today) to the 30th of NEXT MONTH. What the hell is going on?! I'm getting furious over here.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistacheese*
> 
> Ok, please excuse a nOOb question. I have been out of this for a while as I had some family issues that kept me away from my build for the last 4-6 months. I will admit I'd be lost without a great community like you all to help, and I need some more advice please.
> 
> I want to run 3 of these monitors, (Asus pg278Q, obviously) as I have fallen in love with my current 3 monitor setup. (*a laughable collection of LG E2242T's that i picked up for $25 each...)
> 
> I have 2 780Ti classified kingpin's and each only has 1 DVI input. Do I just get a DVI to HDMI adapter and run the 3rd monitor with it? Do I need to get a third 780Ti Classified Kingpin? Is there a better option to install all 3?
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone, enjoy your day!
> 
> Cheese


Also to answer your other question, no you do not HAVE to get a 3rd Kingpin. I run one Kingpin along with just the "plain old" EVGA classified version in SLI to great effect.


----------



## zeroknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Also to answer your other question, no you do not HAVE to get a 3rd Kingpin. I run one Kingpin along with just the "plain old" EVGA classified version in SLI to great effect.


He wants to run 3x PG278Q's. Each one requires 1 Displayport and his 2 cards only have combined 2 Displayports. In order to run 3 of these monitors he will require a third 780 TI Classy in order to operate all 3 monitors.

His alternative is not adapters as that will not produce a signal on the monitor due to bandwidth requirements. As Descadent pointed out, his best option is to get at least one GTX 980 which has 3 Displayports on the card just to operate the monitors but it is RECOMMENDED to get 2x GTX 980's in order have smooth gameplay across 3x PG278Q. For the cost however and against what he already has it might be cheaper just to get another 780 TI Classy as long as his PSU can support it. I for one would sell the cards and upgrade to 2x GTX 980s.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroknight*
> 
> He wants to run 3x PG278Q's. Each one requires 1 Displayport and his 2 cards only have combined 2 Displayports. In order to run 3 of these monitors he will require a third 780 TI Classy in order to operate all 3 monitors.
> 
> His alternative is not adapters as that will not produce a signal on the monitor due to bandwidth requirements. As Descadent pointed out, his best option is to get at least one GTX 980 which has 3 Displayports on the card just to operate the monitors but it is RECOMMENDED to get 2x GTX 980's in order have smooth gameplay across 3x PG278Q. For the cost however and against what he already has it might be cheaper just to get another 780 TI Classy as long as his PSU can support it. I for one would sell the cards and upgrade to 2x GTX 980s.


I know he needs 3, I was speaking to the question of whether he has to buy another Kingpin. No, he can buy a normal Classy as his 3rd card. Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## Feladis

I'm also getting furious with this monitor - May just get something else rather than wait. There was one at Microcenter that I claimed for an In-Store pick up BEFORE THE STORE WAS OPEN, and THEY SOLD IT.


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I'm also getting furious with this monitor - May just get something else rather than wait. There was one at Microcenter that they claimed for an In-Store pick up, and THEY SOLD IT. I made the request before the store was even open.


Hang in there, it's worth it!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I'm also getting furious with this monitor - May just get something else rather than wait. There was one at Microcenter that I claimed for an In-Store pick up BEFORE THE STORE WAS OPEN, and THEY SOLD IT.


hit up that manager and get a discount for the next one that comes in imo


----------



## mistacheese

Thanks to all for that. Regarding just replacing with a 780Ti Classy, would my motherboard, a asus rampage extreme IV black edition lose anything in the 3rd slot? I recall it was a different speed or connection rate... Off to google for a search.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> hit up that manager and get a discount for the next one that comes in imo


You won't get special treatment at mc anymore, at least in dallas. If they don't have it in stock you are out of luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I'm also getting furious with this monitor - May just get something else rather than wait. There was one at Microcenter that I claimed for an In-Store pick up BEFORE THE STORE WAS OPEN, and THEY SOLD IT.


That is how I snagged mine.. check at 4/5AM and do in-store pick up. It will be held before the store opens and held for 3 days. So you are guaranteed.


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> You won't get special treatment at mc anymore, at least in dallas. If they don't have it in stock you are out of luck.
> That is how I snagged mine.. check at 4/5AM and do in-store pick up. It will be held before the store opens and held for 3 days. So you are guaranteed.


I just spoke with the manager. Somebody put in a request before mine, so I lost out. Sucks.....


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I just spoke with the manager. Somebody put in a request before mine, so I lost out. Sucks.....


Best of luck my friend.. hopefully one will arrive soon and it will have your name on it!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> You won't get special treatment at mc anymore, at least in dallas. If they don't have it in stock you are out of luck.


well i meant if they held it for you, guaranteed it would be there and they sold it anyways...should be some compensation.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well i meant if they held it for you, guaranteed it would be there and they sold it anyways...should be some compensation.


Well there stock system isn't the best at updating in a timely manner. I had mine on pick-up and it still showed two in stock for a day. I say put one on hold (store pick-up) then call as soon as they open or await and email.. it will tell you if it's "not found" or "found and held for you".


----------



## Descadent

ooh i assumed it was a human you talked to that put it on hold for you.

my bad... we don't have micro center's here anyways... sucks... i want to go to one so bad lol


----------



## r0ach

Welp, I am no longer in the market for one of these monitors. Originally I was going to buy one, but it has way too many problems.

The three major issues:

1) Aggressive AG coating

2) Lots of bizarre problems people are having with blurry fonts, flickering, out of range bug, horizontal lines, etc:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50168-Problem-with-my-new-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Blurry-text-and-bad-quality-overall&country=&status=

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52080-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-vertical-lines-in-blue-range&country=&status=

3) And the final thing that kills it for me. The exact same large patch of backlight bleeding on many different monitors. The following pictures are not the same monitor, it's two different owners:





Backlight quality control like that is inexcusable on a monitor released for $900 in the year 2014.


----------



## Descadent

sorry to hear didn't get a good one but it happens.goodluck with next monitor


----------



## jrolle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Welp, I am no longer in the market for one of these monitors. Originally I was going to buy one, but it has way too many problems.
> 
> The three major issues:
> 
> 1) Aggressive AG coating
> 
> 2) Lots of bizarre problems people are having with blurry fonts, flickering, out of range bug, horizontal lines, etc:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?50168-Problem-with-my-new-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-Blurry-text-and-bad-quality-overall&country=&status=
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52080-ASUS-ROG-Swift-PG278Q-vertical-lines-in-blue-range&country=&status=
> 
> 3) And the final thing that kills it for me. The exact same large patch of backlight bleeding on many different monitors. The following pictures are not the same monitor, it's two different owners:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backlight quality control like that is inexcusable on a monitor released for $900 in the year 2014.


I guess I just got lucky with mine. I couldn't find any dead or stuck pixels, no black light bleed. I had the out of range happen to me one time only, and I think it is because I accidently picked 1600p. None of this inversion or weird text or lines either. The AG coating is subjective, and the ROG is less aggressive than my older 1080p ASUS. All the reviews put the coating at the not too aggressive end as well. If you are used to glossy, I can see hating that part though.

My biggest complaint other than price would be that getting it working properly wasn't exactly easy. I had to create a custom resolution in order to get it running 1440p at 144hz, and that took me 30-60 minutes to figure out that was the problem.


----------



## Krulani

Mine also has zero backlight bleed whatsoever. I tried to take a picture to put on here, but my phone camera makes it look really bad.

Sorry yours didn't work out.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

I must be one of the lucky ones too because I have no issues with mine either. It's nice to be lucky for once with hardware - I just went through a nightmare with a Gigabyte 780 Ti card that I eventually had to replace. I'm glad I don't have any issues with this monitor.


----------



## StephenP85

I'm in the market for one. What's the deal with the stock? Is it just in such high demand that they sell out instantly?


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StephenP85*
> 
> I'm in the market for one. What's the deal with the stock? Is it just in such high demand that they sell out instantly?


That or Illuminati


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Welp, I am no longer in the market for one of these monitors. Originally I was going to buy one, but it has way too many problems.


I agree wholeheartedly except for the bit about the coating simply because I haven't seen this monitor in the flesh myself and thus am not able to judge it. However on all the other points, I agree. When you purchase something this expensive you expect something that is uniformly good and not something that makes you wish you luck out on the panel lottery.

However much I like the thought of 144Hz, 1440p, G-Sync and ULMB, it's hard to justify the money on this monitor with its issues. Worth pointing out though is that the panel used is a AU Optronics M270Q002 V0 (according to TFT central) so I wonder if they'll put out a V1 or a V2 in the near future.


----------



## yeezus2014

2 left in stock at amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MSOND8C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Also check this website out, you can create alerts for when an item is in stock. This is how i managed to get mine http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/asus/


----------



## ggoldfingerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeezus2014*
> 
> 2 left in stock at amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MSOND8C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Also check this website out, you can create alerts for when an item is in stock. This is how i managed to get mine http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/asus/


Yes, I had nowinstock add these monitors. That is how I got two from Best Buy. It seems to work well most of the time. I have had multiple opportunities to get this monitor because of it.


----------



## Descadent

yeah i missed it on amazon. this morning...was doing business on the phone and missed...owell least I made money this morning to justify more swifts


----------



## subyman

There are some open box swifts on Newegg if you want to try those. $640. I was thinking if anything is wrong with it, then send it to Asus and get another from them.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeezus2014*
> 
> 2 left in stock at amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MSOND8C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Also check this website out, you can create alerts for when an item is in stock. This is how i managed to get mine http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/asus/


$974.28? Really?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> You won't get special treatment at mc anymore, at least in dallas. If they don't have it in stock you are out of luck.
> That is how I snagged mine.. check at 4/5AM and do in-store pick up. It will be held before the store opens and held for 3 days. So you are guaranteed.


If you've shopped their long enough and the employees know you by name and face, then you can get special treatment from them ! (I've shamelessly shopped there way too many times). Like when I had an Auria 1440p monitor that developed a major problem and couldn't contact the manufacturer for an RMA, the store manager actually let me return the monitor even though it was quite literally a year after I'd bought it and FAR past its return date. Gave my store credit and I bought a different 1440p from them.

Just get to know the employees at the Richardson one. They are very nice people!


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> If you've shopped their long enough and the employees know you by name and face, then you can get special treatment from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! (I've shamelessly shopped there way too many times). Like when I had an Auria 1440p monitor that developed a major problem and couldn't contact the manufacturer for an RMA, the store manager actually let me return the monitor even though it was quite literally a year after I'd bought it and FAR past its return date. Gave my store credit and I bought a different 1440p from them.
> 
> Just get to know the employees at the Richardson one. They are very nice people!


I don't doubt you.. I use to get special treatment and would try to take care of people when I worked there. Since there is a new gm which he is a no special treatment guy it's harder now. Also don't talk to Chris Devine) manager) he's a jerks and won't help you at all. Kirk and Jim are great managers that will work with you.


----------



## PhillyAnt

I just built my first ever computer. I stopped using PC's back in the mid 2000s when I no longer had time to play video games and turned completely to Apple for my voiceover/music/video work. I recently got the itch for gaming again and playing games on the bootcamp side of my iMac just wasn't cutting it. I never built a computer in my life and decided at the ripe age of almost 39 that it was time to put a gaming rig together. These pictures were the outcome and I love it!

The Swift was a perfect match for what I built. When I got it I gave it a good inspection. I found 3 pixels that weren't right. I lightly pressed on the monitor where the pixels were and the issues went away. I have had this monitor for a few weeks now and love it. No bleeding or pixel issues at all.

I am having one issue though and it has to do with the video card. I have the ASUS ROG 780 TI Matrix Platinum and love it. The new 980 GPUs are out now and I am still within my 30 day return period for the card. I want that card because of the added features over my 780 Ti (more ram, multiple display ports, etc) but none are available that matches the look of my system. Silver and green would stick out like a sore thumb. I would keep my current card until a red and black or Republic of Gaming card comes out that matches everything, but I am worried about depreciation. My card normally retails for around $750 but I got it for $619. The new 980 is about $550 and it is newer. I think I will lose less money if I buy the 980 and sell it in a few months vs keeping my Ti and trying to sell it in a few months. I guess I will just have to deal with an ugly looking setup for a few months lol.

Anyway, here are some pics.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> $974.28? Really?


why do people do this every time without seeing it obviously isn't amazon selling it


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> $974.28? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do people do this every time without seeing it obviously isn't amazon selling it
Click to expand...

LoL. That's cheap compared to some of the gouging I've seen on eBay and Amazon.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeezus2014*
> 
> 2 left in stock at amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MSOND8C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Also check this website out, you can create alerts for when an item is in stock. This is how i managed to get mine http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/asus/


Thanks for the tip on the stock checking site.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Update on my Newegg open box order:

Arrived with the Asus tape still sealing both sides of the box and all of the cardboard bends were very stiff so I am pretty sure this box was never opened. There were also no signs that any tape or packing labels had ever been removed from the box.


Packing and contents of the box:


Included manuals:


Included cables:


And monitor packaging:


So far it is pixel perfect, no colored lines or flashing, and no more backlight bleed than my previous VG278HE's had. I think I am going to order another open box.


----------



## Feladis

Fry's now let's you order it even though mine's not set to ship until like Oct. 14.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Update on my Newegg open box order:
> 
> Arrived with the Asus tape still sealing both sides of the box and all of the cardboard bends were very stiff so I am pretty sure this box was never opened. There were also no signs that any tape or packing labels had ever been removed from the box.
> 
> So far it is pixel perfect, no colored lines or flashing, and no more backlight bleed than my previous VG278HE's had. I think I am going to order another open box.


of course! i decided not to get two open box and you get one that's still sealed! doh


----------



## gnet158

Skitzo, you lucky dog you. Any issues (back light, lag, pixels)?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Well this is annoying. It shows it as add to cart but then when you click on it, there's no stock









http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=pg278q&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnet158*
> 
> Skitzo, you lucky dog you. Any issues (back light, lag, pixels)?


No more backlight bleed than what I came from. Its all around the edges, no splotch right in the middle. No dead, dim, or bright pixels. No lag, flashing, flickering, or colored lines. I am encountering the same small issue as everyone else in that my card does not go to idle speeds on the desktop with 144Hz active. It is just strange that I never had that problem with my last monitors.

Games feel super smooth with G-Sync on. I turned off SLI and maxed the settings in AC4 and ran around Havana, which normally causes frame dips, stuttering and tearing. I was averaging 38-40 fps and it felt as smooth as running 60 to me. Same results in Arkham City. But with SLI enabled I am able to push 100+ frames in every game I have at 1440p so G-Sync on or off I dont notice a difference really.

By far the best part of this monitor IMO is the resolution and thin bezels. Quite a step up from 1080 on 27 inches. So pleased I decided to take my chances again and ordered another open box today!


----------



## K2mil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> No more backlight bleed than what I came from. Its all around the edges, no splotch right in the middle. No dead, dim, or bright pixels. No lag, flashing, flickering, or colored lines. I am encountering the same small issue as everyone else in that my card does not go to idle speeds on the desktop with 144Hz active. It is just strange that I never had that problem with my last monitors.
> 
> Games feel super smooth with G-Sync on. I turned off SLI and maxed the settings in AC4 and ran around Havana, which normally causes frame dips, stuttering and tearing. I was averaging 38-40 fps and it felt as smooth as running 60 to me. Same results in Arkham City. But with SLI enabled I am able to push 100+ frames in every game I have at 1440p so G-Sync on or off I dont notice a difference really.
> 
> By far the best part of this monitor IMO is the resolution and thin bezels. Quite a step up from 1080 on 27 inches. So pleased I decided to take my chances again and ordered another open box today!


That's awesome man I been thinking about getting this monitor
I got a chance to purchased it in local micro-center but I passed because of additional $100 in taxes (I'm a father)
Then the other day two where In stock at amazon and by the time I click ad to cart there was nothing to add
Now I read your story with open box at awesome price and I'm really happy for you
I would love to grab that deal myself
Considering I can live with minor issues that some people make big deal out of, just no dead pixels that a major turn off for me.
Looking forward to join the club rather sooner than later.


----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> I am encountering the same small issue as everyone else in that my card does not go to idle speeds on the desktop with 144Hz active. It is just strange that I never had that problem with my last monitors.


Most GPUs have three power states, eg. GTX 570 is 40/400/730. Is yours staying in the maximum, or is it just not dropping below the middle? If it's the latter, then that has always been normal behavior when using high refresh rate monitors.

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2899


----------



## writer21

Can anyone with two partitions and windows 7 64bit confirm what I'm seeing? Basically I had the chance to install windows 7 because my Windows 8 partition had issues.

So trying BF4 which I play the most on windows 7 gsync felt smoother. Like the drops around 85 fps with sli were less noticeable. On windows 8 those drops look ugly as hell. The fps were less on windows 7 seeing how BF4 is optimized for windows 8 but the stuttering was harder to spot.


----------



## Descadent

that's weird considering how much better bf4 is on win 8


----------



## writer21

Yes it is and the frames are higher on windows 8.1 especially on 64 player conquest maps. But the drops to around 85fps with sli setup are less noticeable. In fact all the frame drops are more smoother. Been playing fast shooters like Quake for years at 120 fps and I'm just super sensitive to stuttering.

I'm going to try windows 8.1 again once I create a windows 7 image and see.

Also the plus with windows 7 is I can use the quake live accel driver with my mouse for every shooter including BF4.

Windows 8.1 is such a pain at times.


----------



## Lourad

Microcenter has them on the web store as of 10:30 am eastern time


----------



## bodine1231

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lourad*
> 
> Microcenter has them on the web store as of 10:30 am eastern time


Thanks brother! Managed to get an order in,though it says "may take 5 days" so I won't know for sure till tomorrow I guess but we'll see.


----------



## Lourad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodine1231*
> 
> Thanks brother! Managed to get an order in,though it says "may take 5 days" so I won't know for sure till tomorrow I guess but we'll see.


Good luck and enjoy, I know I love mine!


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Update on my Newegg open box order:
> 
> Arrived with the Asus tape still sealing both sides of the box and all of the cardboard bends were very stiff so I am pretty sure this box was never opened. There were also no signs that any tape or packing labels had ever been removed from the box.
> 
> 
> Packing and contents of the box:
> 
> 
> Included manuals:
> 
> 
> Included cables:
> 
> 
> And monitor packaging:
> 
> 
> So far it is pixel perfect, no colored lines or flashing, and no more backlight bleed than my previous VG278HE's had. I think I am going to order another open box.


Wow. Looks like a brand spanking new unit!


----------



## writer21

Seriously can anyone try BF4 or any game on windows 7 64 to compare to windows 8.1. I've tested some more on windows 7 and the drops with sli 780s feel so much more smoother.


----------



## shredzy

I'm REALLY keen to buy this monitor to replace my BenQ X2420T but after reading through some issues (blurry text, pixel inversion etc) others have been having on here with certain buys....I'm having seconds thoughts. Did some people just get unfortunate and get bad batches or is there something actually wrong with it?

Not sure if I should wait out my purchase to see what other monitors are released or just go for it :/


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I'm REALLY keen to buy this monitor to replace my BenQ X2420T but after reading through some issues (blurry text, pixel inversion etc) others have been having on here with certain buys....I'm having seconds thoughts. Did some people just get unfortunate and get bad batches or is there something actually wrong with it?
> 
> Not sure if I should wait out my purchase to see what other monitors are released or just go for it :/


go for it and if you don't like it send it back easy man.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> go for it and if you don't like it send it back easy man.


Real pain in the ass that is tho







plus most places in australia they won't let you refund because you simply don't like the product.


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Real pain in the ass that is tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus most places in australia they won't let you refund because you simply don't like the product.


Wow, in the United States people send back half-eaten $2 cheeseburgers


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Wow, in the United States people send back half-eaten $2 cheeseburgers


Correction. We in the United States eat the whole cheeseburger and then complain about how it wasnt up to our expectations so we can get a second for free


----------



## bodine1231

Well Microcenter just called to confirm my shipping and cc address. Also my order status has changed to "routed", have no idea what that means but here's hoping!

Edit: Just got the Fedex shipping tracking,YES!!


----------



## D749

I was actually able to place an order for one last night on the Micro Center website. We'll see if it ships.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Correction. We in the United States eat the whole cheeseburger and then complain about how it wasnt up to our expectations so we can get a second for free


This couldn't be more accurate. It is amazing how we live in such excess here compared to so many other countries.

To keep this on topic, I am soooo patiently awaiting for Best Buy to get this in stock.


----------



## shredzy

God...for $999 I'm really scared about pulling the trigger on this monitor because of the issues popping up about it, I could order it right now and pick it up in the next 8 hours.........sigh.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> God...for $999 I'm really scared about pulling the trigger on this monitor because of the issues popping up about it, I could order it right now and pick it up in the next 8 hours.........sigh.


Wait, why would you be paying a grand for this?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Wait, why would you be paying a grand for this?


Straya prices







everything is abit more expensive down here for us, especially PC hardware.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> God...for $999 I'm really scared about pulling the trigger on this monitor because of the issues popping up about it, I could order it right now and pick it up in the next 8 hours.........sigh.


Sometimes curing the anxiety is worth it. Just do it and in 9 hours all your questions will be resolved. ?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Straya prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything is abit more expensive down here for us, especially PC hardware.


I have to admit, for having this monitor since the beginning its worth it! Pull the trigger, join the club! You'll be impressed!


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Straya prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything is abit more expensive down here for us, especially PC hardware.


Oh, I was on my phone so I couldn't see the location


----------



## K2mil

Just ordered open box at new egg I think they still have stock here


----------



## Feladis

Just bought an open box one from Newegg for $640. Hope I get a good one!


----------



## Z Overlord

so for G Sync on this monitor, you have to put it into 120Hz mode to not get V Sync lag or something? Can someone walk me through it?


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> so for G Sync on this monitor, you have to put it into 120Hz mode to not get V Sync lag or something? Can someone walk me through it?


I have never put my monitor in 120hz, and I have gsync enabled for almost every game I play. 144hz all day!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I'm REALLY keen to buy this monitor to replace my BenQ X2420T but after reading through some issues (blurry text, pixel inversion etc) others have been having on here with certain buys....I'm having seconds thoughts. Did some people just get unfortunate and get bad batches or is there something actually wrong with it?
> 
> Not sure if I should wait out my purchase to see what other monitors are released or just go for it :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> God...for $999 I'm really scared about pulling the trigger on this monitor because of the issues popping up about it, I could order it right now and pick it up in the next 8 hours.........sigh.


buy it. you won't be disappointed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> so for G Sync on this monitor, you have to put it into 120Hz mode to not get V Sync lag or something? Can someone walk me through it?


huh? vsync isn't ever turned on and you shouldn't have vsync on in game with gsync...and no 144hz... 120hz is really only useful for 3d... or some crazy compatibility issue with older game or something....144hz all the time


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> so for G Sync on this monitor, you have to put it into 120Hz mode to not get V Sync lag or something? Can someone walk me through it?


Gsync works at all refresh rates. No need to stick to one, or the other. use whatever refresh rate you like.

Just enable Gsync in the nvidia driver (nvidia control panel) under the Gsync section.


----------



## DRen72

Curious question...How much if any does refresh rate impact frame rate? I mean, isn't a 144MHz display putting a lot more demand on the card as opposed to 60Hz?

I always thought it would be minimal if so, but have we any benchmarks to show this?


----------



## Descadent

nah


----------



## Z Overlord

so what brightness and contrast settings do you guys use?


----------



## Descadent

check owners thread


----------



## Ftruck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> God...for $999 I'm really scared about pulling the trigger on this monitor because of the issues popping up about it, I could order it right now and pick it up in the next 8 hours.........sigh.


I was pretty much the same, I was iffy on getting some backlight bleed or dodgy pixels but figured that unless I just went and bought one I would continue to research and weigh up until it got superseded. I got very minimal backlight bleed, no dead or stuck pixels and the 144hz is pretty damn awesome. Even just watching the mouse cursor on the desktop and how smooth it is compared to when I flick it across to my 60hz monitor blew my mind. The only real detractor for me was colour shift but that is probably made worse by my monitor orientation.

I run two monitors at the moment (have three but don't have the desk space until I buy a new desk) and sit in the centre of the two so my eyes are lined up with the right hand side of the swift not the middle. This results in some very noticeable colour shift getting warmer towards the left hand side. This is just TN being TN though. If you were to sit smack in the middle of the Swift in a single, triple or offset two monitor arrangement I'm sure the shift would be less noticeable. Hopefully I'll have a new desk soon and will be able to get the triple monitor going.

Do I think it was worth $999AUD? Probably not, but I don't think my 5960x was worth $1200AUD either. It's not a product or a market segment that is really big on "value". It's all about that performance and perform this monitor certainly does. I say just get it, making expensive purchases for 'dem frames is what we gamers and enthusiasts do after all.


----------



## lognoronon

Well I have had mine for almost a week now and love it so far. I do have some minor back light bleed at the bottom and I do have some of the clouding others have pointed out. The thing is I don't notice it unless I'm actually looking for it and so far no bad pixels so I'm just going to keep it.


----------



## The EX1

Anyone in the Austin, TX area still looking for one of these babies? Fry's had TWO in stock if you can go pick one up. They aren't on display yet but they are available







I saw them earlier in person.


----------



## The EX1

BTW, how were some of you guys able to locate this thing on newegg and amazon when it first launched? No matter what you typed in the search bar, it would never come up. I had to follow a link some member posted. Are there browser plug ins that tell you when new items are added to the site?


----------



## Descadent

use quotes and google


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftruck*
> 
> I was pretty much the same, I was iffy on getting some backlight bleed or dodgy pixels but figured that unless I just went and bought one I would continue to research and weigh up until it got superseded. I got very minimal backlight bleed, no dead or stuck pixels and the 144hz is pretty damn awesome. Even just watching the mouse cursor on the desktop and how smooth it is compared to when I flick it across to my 60hz monitor blew my mind. The only real detractor for me was colour shift but that is probably made worse by my monitor orientation.
> 
> I run two monitors at the moment (have three but don't have the desk space until I buy a new desk) and sit in the centre of the two so my eyes are lined up with the right hand side of the swift not the middle. This results in some very noticeable colour shift getting warmer towards the left hand side. This is just TN being TN though. If you were to sit smack in the middle of the Swift in a single, triple or offset two monitor arrangement I'm sure the shift would be less noticeable. Hopefully I'll have a new desk soon and will be able to get the triple monitor going.
> 
> Do I think it was worth $999AUD? Probably not, but I don't think my 5960x was worth $1200AUD either. It's not a product or a market segment that is really big on "value". It's all about that performance and perform this monitor certainly does. I say just get it, making expensive purchases for 'dem frames is what we gamers and enthusiasts do after all.


Well after being hesitant for the past week....I just ordered it. Should be picking it up within the next 2-3 hours, really hope I'm not disappointed for sinking this much money! Ill let you guys know.


----------



## Feladis

Just curious - has anyone had a bad experience with open boxes for this monitor on Newegg? Sounds like we've only heard good experiences.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> use quotes and google


Simple enough I guess. Thanks +rep


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Just curious - has anyone had a bad experience with open boxes for this monitor on Newegg? Sounds like we've only heard good experiences.


I've used open box a lot. I've had some monitors that were never opened, just refused upon delivery. I did have a few that were opened and sent back for possibly back lightbleed because they looked a little rough. I've purchased motherboards that were sealed, but others came in brown boxes without any accessories. It is really the luck of the draw. There is a 30-day return policy, but I don't know about a restocking fee. I've never had to send an open box back.


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I've used open box a lot. I've had some monitors that were never opened, just refused upon delivery. I did have a few that were opened and sent back for possibly back lightbleed because they looked a little rough. I've purchased motherboards that were sealed, but others came in brown boxes without any accessories. It is really the luck of the draw. There is a 30-day return policy, but I don't know about a restocking fee. I've never had to send an open box back.


Hopefully I get the one returned because the missus disagreed w/ the purchase


----------



## shredzy

Well got my PG278Q today, very nice monitor!

I've got a few stuck pixels on black backgrounds but fine on any other colour...not sure if its worth returning because of that. Also is it just me or does this monitor have some kind of dynamic lighting? Seems like the brightness kinda shifts sometimes when in games?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

It sucks there will be no store near me that carries this monitor for me to see it in person


----------



## Audio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well got my PG278Q today, very nice monitor!
> 
> I've got a few stuck pixels on black backgrounds but fine on any other colour...not sure if its worth returning because of that. Also is it just me or does this monitor have some kind of dynamic lighting? Seems like the brightness kinda shifts sometimes when in games?


wth you ordered it yesterday? i've been looking to buy one of these but i can't find them.


----------



## mosfetx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Welp, I am no longer in the market for one of these monitors. Originally I was going to buy one, but it has way too many problems.
> 
> The three major issues:
> 
> 1) Aggressive AG coating
> 
> 2) Lots of bizarre problems people are having with blurry fonts, flickering, out of range bug, horizontal lines, etc
> 
> 3) And the final thing that kills it for me. The exact same large patch of backlight bleeding on many different monitors.
> 
> Backlight quality control like that is inexcusable on a monitor released for $900 in the year 2014.


I agree, I was debating whether I should go grab this for the past 2 days and my conclusion is: I'm not in for the lottery.. I'll save my cash for later and I'll stick to my not so bad vg248qe.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I was actually able to place an order for one last night on the Micro Center website. We'll see if it ships.


Micro Center calls me 14 hours after I order it to confirm my address - evidently this is something that they regularly do. I'm sure that they justify this practice as a means of protecting the consumer but what they're really doing is protecting themselves. They also won't send your order to the warehouse until the address is verified. The result of all of this is that my order was cancelled because they took their sweet time to contact me and by the time they did the stock was depleted. Ridiculous.


----------



## Hookahdad

I purchased the monitor off amazon on the 25th and it gets here tomorrow, I cannot wait. I randomly checked amazon and they had 3 in stock, the speed at which i clicked to make the purchase was impressive. Anyone here using a single gtx 780 ti with this monitor? Wondering if that will be enough to run games at solid fps with 1440p res. Currently using 1080, debating wether or not to sli once i get this.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Micro Center calls me 14 hours after I order it to confirm my address - evidently this is something that they regularly do. I'm sure that they justify this practice as a means of protecting the consumer but what they're really doing is protecting themselves. They also won't send your order to the warehouse until the address is verified. The result of all of this is that my order was cancelled because they took their sweet time to contact me and by the time they did the stock was depleted. Ridiculous.


That sucks! Did they send you an email or anything at all or just the delayed phone call?


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hookahdad*
> 
> I purchased the monitor off amazon on the 25th and it gets here tomorrow, I cannot wait. I randomly checked amazon and they had 3 in stock, the speed at which i clicked to make the purchase was impressive. Anyone here using a single gtx 780 ti with this monitor? Wondering if that will be enough to run games at solid fps with 1440p res. Currently using 1080, debating wether or not to sli once i get this.


After switching from surround to this monitor I forgot to re-enable SLI so I was inadvertently running 1 card when I fired up AC4, promptly maxed all the settings and headed for the spots that I always had low frames and stuttering. While running around in Havana I was seeing 38-40 fps but it still felt as smooth as 60. I think a single 780 will be able to hold its own on games present and near future with this monitor, you might just have to go to medium settings on demanding games for consistent 100+ frames.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well got my PG278Q today, very nice monitor!
> 
> I've got a few stuck pixels on black backgrounds but fine on any other colour...not sure if its worth returning because of that. Also is it just me or does this monitor have some kind of dynamic lighting? Seems like the brightness kinda shifts sometimes when in games?


Asus has a "zero bright dot" policy so I would RMA it but you could wait as the warranty is for a year.

There is no dynamic lighting but if you are using ULMB mode and the refresh rate changes (only 85, 100, and 120 Hz work with ULMB) you might notice a change in brightness. It is also possible to have an unstable backlight, this unit might be a very good candidate for RMA.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Asus has a "zero bright dot" policy so I would RMA it but you could wait as the warranty is for a year.
> 
> There is no dynamic lighting but if you are using ULMB mode and the refresh rate changes (only 85, 100, and 120 Hz work with ULMB) you might notice a change in brightness. It is also possible to have an unstable backlight, this unit might be a very good candidate for RMA.


Cheers, I've sent the retailer a email so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> That sucks! Did they send you an email or anything at all or just the delayed phone call?


Phone call was 14 hours after the order and was just to confirm my address. It wasn't until the day after that that I received a cancellation email. Complete BS.


----------



## Hookahdad

How long is the display port cable that comes with the monitor, i have a pretty big l desk with my pc on the side of it on the floor. Wondering if i will need to pick up a longer one


----------



## stryker7314

So my monitor developed a dead pixel after a few days. Should I return it? I got it from amazon and it should be fairly painless.

Actually it's more like a cluster the size of a speck of dust, I'm worried more will develop.


----------



## Asmodian

Dead? As in black all the time?

It is only a zero bright dot guarantee, it takes more than 5 dark pixels. That said I believe two (or more) dark pixels next to each other is a major defect and that unit should be returned.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hookahdad*
> 
> How long is the display port cable that comes with the monitor, i have a pretty big l desk with my pc on the side of it on the floor. Wondering if i will need to pick up a longer one


"Standard" 6 ft. Cable quality is important for [email protected]


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Dead? As in black all the time?
> 
> It is only a zero bright dot guarantee, it takes more than 5 dark pixels. That said I believe two (or more) dark pixels next to each other is a major defect and that unit should be returned.


Yup, they are black all the time, not just stuck. Black when displaying any background color. Only can't see it with really dark colors and black, but if you look close on the dark colors it's still there.

I'll probably be returning it then.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hookahdad*
> 
> How long is the display port cable that comes with the monitor, i have a pretty big l desk with my pc on the side of it on the floor. Wondering if i will need to pick up a longer one


If you need a longer cable, I picked a 15-foot cable from Amazon. It works very well with the ROG swift.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU1R29I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Seriously can anyone try BF4 or any game on windows 7 64 to compare to windows 8.1. I've tested some more on windows 7 and the drops with sli 780s feel so much more smoother.


Can confirm I have played BF4 with both OS: Win 7 64 and Win 8.1 Pro. There is a difference in fps with G-Sync on, not sure if it has to do with the new update release. Here is a vid I made recently using Windows 7. I'll make a quick video with BF4 running on Win 8.1 Pro since I just installed it on my PC the other day to see if there was any difference regarding fps.


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hookahdad*
> 
> I purchased the monitor off amazon on the 25th and it gets here tomorrow, I cannot wait. I randomly checked amazon and they had 3 in stock, the speed at which i clicked to make the purchase was impressive. Anyone here using a single gtx 780 ti with this monitor? Wondering if that will be enough to run games at solid fps with 1440p res. Currently using 1080, debating wether or not to sli once i get this.


I run my old 1080p IPS monitor and a Swift off a 780 Ti card and it's fine. I only play BF4 right now, and I get over 100 fps with a few settings turned down, and about 60-80 fps on Ultra settings and 4xMSAA. Check out my video here: http://youtu.be/jRefqhVLpJg?list=UUQO-OJ9pShMMDfLyURFF_YA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> If you need a longer cable, I picked a 15-foot cable from Amazon. It works very well with the ROG swift.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU1R29I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I bought the 10 foot version of that same cable and it works flawlessly.


----------



## Craftyman

for god's sakes i've had an order in at shopBLT for nearly a month now and they have yet to get stock in. Is there anywhere I can get this thing? I'm getting a bit frustrated here...


----------



## Inso-Thinktank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Seriously can anyone try BF4 or any game on windows 7 64 to compare to windows 8.1. I've tested some more on windows 7 and the drops with sli 780s feel so much more smoother.


Windows 8.1 Pro:






Windows 7 64 Pro:






I see a slight gain of FPS when I'm playing Battlefield 4 in Windows 8.1 Pro. Depends on the map and the situation.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Craftyman*
> 
> for god's sakes i've had an order in at shopBLT for nearly a month now and they have yet to get stock in. Is there anywhere I can get this thing? I'm getting a bit frustrated here...


Watching nowinstock.net is probably your best bet. In addition to these threads.


----------



## wholeeo

http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/rog_swift_pg278q_27_wqhd_led_monitor

Micro Center seems to be taking web orders for the monitor.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/rog_swift_pg278q_27_wqhd_led_monitor
> 
> Micro Center seems to be taking web orders for the monitor.


What's microcenter's return policy?


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What's microcenter's return policy?


http://www.microcenter.com/site/customer-support/return-policy.aspx


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I mean, yeah I see that but I was asking for people's experience with it.

Either way, I called them up because my order wasn't going through and it was saying my address wasn't verified. They checked the warehouse and said that they didn't have any in stock. Nothing gained, nothing lost. Oh well.


----------



## CapnCrunch10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/437547/rog_swift_pg278q_27_wqhd_led_monitor
> 
> Micro Center seems to be taking web orders for the monitor.


Have the ability to add to the cart, but I can't actually checkout regardless of which option I select (ship or in-store). Odd.


----------



## Feladis

So I received my opened box Swift today from Newegg. It has a single white dot near the middle of the screen that's only visible on a white background. Is this a problem where I should send it back? Will the white dot get worse?


----------



## DOOOLY

Does anyone know when we will see some availability in Canada. I went to my local store on monday and got one on back order. I am getting impatient


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> So I received my opened box Swift today from Newegg. It has a single white dot near the middle of the screen that's only visible on a white background. Is this a problem where I should send it back? Will the white dot get worse?


How can you see a white dot on a white background? Wouldn't that blend in? Do you mean you see a white dot on a non-white background? What do you see on a black background?

Look at the warranty card in the box - I think it says something about Asus' white pixel warranty right on there.


----------



## Feladis

I mean a BRIGHT white dot, not just a white dot.. It shows up very clearly on white. The darker the background, the less you see it. Asus says they have a zero bright dot guarantee. Should I RMA it to Asus or just return it to Newegg?


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I mean a BRIGHT white dot, not just a white dot.. It shows up very clearly on white. The darker the background, the less you see it. Asus says they have a zero bright dot guarantee. Should I RMA it to Asus or just return it to Newegg?


I would probably go with Newegg.


----------



## Feladis

Thanks. What a waste of time and money.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Thanks. What a waste of time and money.


well you did take the chance...


----------



## K2mil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Thanks. What a waste of time and money.


I think we order open box at the same time mine is coming in on Friday so if it's not pixel perfect I'll live with it for 3 weeks until more in stock , that's the Plan


----------



## Feladis

Yeah, I know I took the chance. It was my gamble and I lost. Such is life. Anyone know if I should buy insurance for it when I ship back? I have the free trial of Newegg Premier and can't find anything on their website.


----------



## Descadent

no don't buy additional ins...


----------



## Feladis

Thanks lol +rep. Sorry for dumb questions. Hope everyone has better luck w/ monitors. I almost decided on keeping it even with the dot, but it was too close to the middle.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Correction. We in the United States eat the whole cheeseburger and then complain about how it wasnt up to our expectations so we can get a second for free


Yeah n most probably backed up by some legistation involving horses etc.

Anywho. My two units of swift arrive. Hoping for a 0 tearing experience. Really fed up with that.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Yeah, I know I took the chance. It was my gamble and I lost. Such is life. Anyone know if I should buy insurance for it when I ship back? I have the free trial of Newegg Premier and can't find anything on their website.


No, don't buy anything. And make sure you go through Premier to generate your shipping label, that's the only way you get free shipping on the return.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Newegg's got more of the open box PG278Q's in stock

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405r&cm_re=pg278q-_-24-236-405-_-Product

They're unlisted in the search engine but if you add a "r" after the product number in the URL, you can get to that page.


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I mean a BRIGHT white dot, not just a white dot.. It shows up very clearly on white. The darker the background, the less you see it. Asus says they have a zero bright dot guarantee. Should I RMA it to Asus or just return it to Newegg?


Why not try a stuck pixel fixer then RMA it if that fails? I use UndeadPixel.


----------



## Feladis

Thanks I will try that. I think I'd rather deal with a retailer than a manufacturer at this point. I'm okay with waiting a few months until they are in stock in Frys or Microcenter stores.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Newegg's got more of the open box PG278Q's in stock
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405r&cm_re=pg278q-_-24-236-405-_-Product
> 
> They're unlisted in the search engine but if you add a "r" after the product number in the URL, you can get to that page.


Thanks for the heads up....I bought it....now lets hope it is a perfect display simply returned by a dissapointed AMD GPU totin customer and not some diseased infested dead pixel pariah


----------



## saruin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up....I bought it....now lets hope it is a perfect display simply returned by a dissapointed AMD GPU totin customer and not some diseased infested dead pixel pariah


I could have bought this last night (it was in stock for several hours) but I talked myself out of it as I just purchased an Intel mobo/proc (hopefully waiting next credit cycle). This has probably been answered in the previous 800+ pages, but is Newegg pretty lax on Open Box returns (I know it's a 30 day window)? A dead pixel here or there might change my mind in keeping it.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up....I bought it....now lets hope it is a perfect display simply returned by a dissapointed AMD GPU totin customer and not some diseased infested dead pixel pariah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have bought this last night (it was in stock for several hours) but I talked myself out of it as I just purchased an Intel mobo/proc (hopefully waiting next credit cycle). This has probably been answered in the previous 800+ pages, but is Newegg pretty lax on Open Box returns (I know it's a 30 day window)? A dead pixel here or there might change my mind in keeping it.
Click to expand...

When it comes to open box items, they're pretty lax about the returns. They're not supposed to charge a restocking fee either. Maybe premier status will allow you to return for free too.


----------



## saruin

I hope shoprunner if that helps (no Premiere). I imagine I would have to pay return shipping too correct?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> I could have bought this last night (it was in stock for several hours) but I talked myself out of it as I just purchased an Intel mobo/proc (hopefully waiting next credit cycle). This has probably been answered in the previous 800+ pages, but is Newegg pretty lax on Open Box returns (I know it's a 30 day window)? A dead pixel here or there might change my mind in keeping it.


Yea I still gotta sell my R9 290x to help fund this purchase lol

I plan on running trifecta swifts so if this one is not completely perfect, but tolerable...then it would make a fine side display......but right now I am hoping for a perfect open box


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> I could have bought this last night (it was in stock for several hours) but I talked myself out of it as I just purchased an Intel mobo/proc (hopefully waiting next credit cycle). This has probably been answered in the previous 800+ pages, but is Newegg pretty lax on Open Box returns (I know it's a 30 day window)? A dead pixel here or there might change my mind in keeping it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I still gotta sell my R9 290x to help fund this purchase lol
> 
> I plan on running trifecta swifts so if this one is not completely perfect, but tolerable...then it would make a fine side display......but right now I am hoping for a perfect open box
Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping, a perfect one for the middle and two acceptable ones for the side. Not bad for $640 each if the monitors are good. Heck, just last year, those korean 120hz monitors were $500.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's what I'm hoping, a perfect one for the middle and two acceptable ones for the side. Not bad for $640 each if the monitors are good. Heck, just last year, those korean 120hz monitors were $500.


I posted in the owner's thread, but I thought I would update this as well. Got my open box ROG today and it was in great shape. No dead/stuck pixels and the backlight looks fine. All accessories are there. I had a "QA Passed" sticker on the box as well, so maybe they are checking them. Hope that helps!


----------



## K2mil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I posted in the owner's thread, but I thought I would update this as well. Got my open box ROG today and it was in great shape. No dead/stuck pixels and the backlight looks fine. All accessories are there. I had a "QA Passed" sticker on the box as well, so maybe they are checking them. Hope that helps!


I'm Getting my open box tomorrow according to ups tracking #.
Will post my finding asap.


----------



## TiggerN

This monitor is like impossible to find in stock, I've been camping amazon/newegg nowinstock etc for a week now in my available time, no luck! Is this typical for newly released monitors??


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiggerN*
> 
> This monitor is like impossible to find in stock, I've been camping amazon/newegg nowinstock etc for a week now in my available time, no luck! Is this typical for newly released monitors??


Probably not. Mostly it's because this is a one-of-a-kind monitor in terms of features. Some people have had luck snagging one using this website which gives you alerts when stocks are replenished: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/monitors/asus/

I bought an open box one at Newegg for $640 excl taxes but even those are hard to come by. It came with a stuck pixel but I think the 20% discount is worth living with it.. I've vacillated on that like 20x but keeping it for sure lol (maybe).


----------



## TiggerN

Yeah I read about that website earlier in this thread, looks like an awesome tool, however I've had no luck with it so far, 'Ill keep trying though, this monitor looks sooooo nice.


----------



## Feladis

Yeah I've never had a monitor that with USB ports. I love the cable management of having my mouse and keyboard plug into my monitor.


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiggerN*
> 
> This monitor is like impossible to find in stock, I've been camping amazon/newegg nowinstock etc for a week now in my available time, no luck! Is this typical for newly released monitors??




This is the stock in Sweden, around 200 + monitors ;_;

The green to the right means it is in stock.


----------



## TiggerN

Can I order it from Sweden lol? Would anyone have advice on doing that if it is indeed possible, or advise against it based on past experiences?


----------



## yasamoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's what I'm hoping, a perfect one for the middle and two acceptable ones for the side. Not bad for $640 each if the monitors are good. Heck, just last year, those korean 120hz monitors were $500.


Last year, the Qnix was $300-$340.


----------



## DrockinWV

Ugh when will more of these be in store, I am ready to buy one now!!!


----------



## K2mil

OK so my OPEN BOX Swift arrived:

unfortunately I'm not sure if NEW EGG is doing any sort of Quality check because this is what I got out of the box:

Non of the buttons on the display works except for power button.






When you hit power button on an off couple of times some sort of a black light bled pups out and then slowly vanishes into and looks like first set of pictures.



the other disturbing thing was that this thing was shipped only in original box. So make sure you ship it to safe location.

Personally i did not expect perfect screen but this in not usable in any way . Will send it back asap and re think if i want to go with ROG swift again or wait for a new gen.


----------



## Descadent

everyone's is shipped in it's own box. that's nothing new....but fail open box sale there newegg


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> OK so my OPEN BOX Swift arrived:
> 
> unfortunately I'm not sure if NEW EGG is doing any sort of Quality check because this is what I got out of the box:
> 
> Non of the buttons on the display works except for power button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you hit power button on an off couple of times some sort of a black light bled pups out and then slowly vanishes into and looks like first set of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> the other disturbing thing was that this thing was shipped only in original box. So make sure you ship it to safe location.
> 
> Personally i did not expect perfect screen but this in not usable in any way . Will send it back asap and re think if i want to go with ROG swift again or wait for a new gen.


Holy **** that sucks bro. Maybe I should stop refreshing the open box page...


----------



## MetaRunner

Hey,

just thought I would give everyone a heads up, it appears they have a "limited availability" in stock at XoticPC:

http://www.xoticpc.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=pg278q

It's mainly known for custom laptops so the supply might not run out as fast as Newegg/Amazon as the general public might not be familiar with it.

Good luck!


----------



## K2mil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetaRunner*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> just thought I would give everyone a heads up, it appears they have a "limited availability" in stock at XoticPC:
> 
> http://www.xoticpc.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=pg278q
> 
> It's mainly known for custom laptops so the supply might not run out as fast as Newegg/Amazon as the general public might not be familiar with it.
> 
> Good luck!


I would rethink that... just called them up ready to order and monitor falls under their accessory return policy that means that the box needs to be unopened. If you have a problem with it you would have to deal with asus directly.


----------



## K2mil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Holy **** that sucks bro. Maybe I should stop refreshing the open box page...


You have to be ready for anything when getting open box I'm okay with this it happens, but what I'm not okay with is NEW EGGS quality check now come on guys nobody even plug this thing before restocking it on website. I will call them Monday from work and make a big deal out of it.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> You have to be ready for anything when getting open box I'm okay with this it happens, but what I'm not okay with is NEW EGGS quality check now come on guys nobody even plug this thing before restocking it on website. I will call them Monday from work and make a big deal out of it.


I bet they just open the box and make sure its not physically busted.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K2mil*
> 
> OK so my OPEN BOX Swift arrived:
> 
> unfortunately I'm not sure if NEW EGG is doing any sort of Quality check because this is what I got out of the box:
> 
> Non of the buttons on the display works except for power button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you hit power button on an off couple of times some sort of a black light bled pups out and then slowly vanishes into and looks like first set of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> the other disturbing thing was that this thing was shipped only in original box. So make sure you ship it to safe location.
> 
> Personally i did not expect perfect screen but this in not usable in any way . Will send it back asap and re think if i want to go with ROG swift again or wait for a new gen.


Are you going to have to pay for the return shipping?


----------



## saruin

Unfor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Are you going to have to pay for the return shipping?


I second this (and how much). I would have thought Newegg guarantees the product to at least be functional but apparently not.
Quote:


> Newegg cannot provide replacement service for these items, as their stock is limited. The entire risk as to the quality and performance of these items is with the buyer. These items have been tested for functionality, but may have superficial physical defects including, but not limited to, scratches, dings or dents. Should these items exhibit a functional defect following their purchase, the buyer (not the manufacturer, distributor, or Newegg) assumes the entire cost of all necessary servicing or repairs, unless otherwise required by law.


----------



## killuchen

The red circle light on my stand is not on. Is there an on/off button for that? Please don't tell me it's broken -_-


----------



## BarbacoaUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> The red circle light on my stand is not on. Is there an on/off button for that? Please don't tell me it's broken -_-


It's a setting in the on screen display menu. I forget what it's called but if you look through there you'll see it.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarbacoaUSA*
> 
> It's a setting in the on screen display menu. I forget what it's called but if you look through there you'll see it.


Light in Motion.


----------



## K2mil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> Unfor
> I second this (and how much). I would have thought Newegg guarantees the product to at least be functional but apparently not.


I will give them hell on Monday. Weekends are for family . If they have me pay for shipping it will be my last order from them I'm sure I update you guys asap.


----------



## cstkl1

very odd.

my two swift

the unit with two titan black works perfectly

the one with the two 780ti.. has some 16bit bug. can't set up 32bit.


----------



## Damien132435

Hey guys I'm new to this forum but just had a question about my RoG swift. I've been getting some sort of glare on images, and it's particularly noticeable on text. The thing you focus on is clear but there's some sort of glare peripherally and it makes it hard to read. I'm not sure if it's intrinsic to the monitor but I know it's not the TN panel simply because I've got two hooked up and the other one doesn't have this. If it helps to know I've reinstalled my drivers and my GPU works perfectly. Also, I had a checkerboard pattern but I fixed it by turning off overdrive so I was hoping this could be a similar situation.

Any help would be appreciated









I'll try and take a photo if you need one


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damien132435*
> 
> Hey guys I'm new to this forum but just had a question about my RoG swift. I've been getting some sort of glare on images, and it's particularly noticeable on text. The thing you focus on is clear but there's some sort of glare peripherally and it makes it hard to read. I'm not sure if it's intrinsic to the monitor but I know it's not the TN panel simply because I've got two hooked up and the other one doesn't have this. If it helps to know I've reinstalled my drivers and my GPU works perfectly. Also, I had a checkerboard pattern but I fixed it by turning off overdrive so I was hoping this could be a similar situation.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and take a photo if you need one


What i noticed on desktop it runs best at 144hz & brightness at 20.


----------

